# High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Guess what? I installed the high-altitude pulley and all I can say is *wahoo!*







It's like the first time all over again! The car really kicks you in the seat of the pants now. I can't get over how much difference less than a quarter inch makes!








I convinced Neuspeed to let me try it out to put to rest all the theories and hypotheses. I'm taking VAG-COM measurements on timing advance and knock sensing to see if I have any detonation that the ECU can't handle. So far, absolutely no pinging.
Let me say that this may not be for everyone. For one, it's been 30 degrees here and premium on the east coast is 93 octane minimum. When the weather gets warmer, I may run into "issues". But for now, I'm loving it!








(For those who want to know, the high-altitude pulley is 2.6" in diameter and the standard pulley is 2.8".)


*For first-timers to this thread, the following topics are discussed:
1. Smaller pulleys--2.6, 2.5, & 2.4 and the resulting boost.*
*2. The effects of heat and boost on timing retard.*
*3. Colder spark plugs.*
*4. Bigger injectors (and un-metered air to compensate for the additional fuel). (p. 6)*
*5. Neuspeed does a head P&P (p. 12)*
*6. Water injection to cool the charge and reduce detonation/timing retard. (p. 14 and 20)*
*7. Gauges--boost and a/f. (p. 22)*
*8. Rising Rate FPR. (p. 38)*
*9. Supercharger maintenance. (p. 38)*
*10. The effects of plain water vs. methanol based windshield washer fluid with water injection. (p. 40)*
*11. FAQs on page 42.*
*12. Using a 268/260 cam. (p. 52) *
*13. Idle adjustment for using cam. (p. 53).*
*14. Turn2 Lightened Crank Pulley. (p. 63)*
*15. Bill (JettaRed) Bends His Valves (Pulled Head). (p. 61)*
*16. Adjustable Timing Gear. (p. 67)*
*17. Joe gets serious about an Intercooler for the charger (link to Joe's thread). (p. 72)*
*18. Getting a strut bar to fit. (pp. 73-74)*
*19. 15 psi! (p. 75)*
*20. Denso Iridium IK-24 sparkplugs are NOT too cold. (p. 76)*
*21. JettaRed gets GTI Black







. (p. 81)*
*22. The difference between OBDI and OBDII concerning fueling. (p. 99)*
*23. Supercharger 2nd oil change using GM Supercharger Oil. (p. 100)*
*24. Bill tries a grounding kit to improve performance and reduce misfires. (p. 106)*
*25. Will (MicrobiologyNerd) finally gets his intercooler in and earns bragging rights for the first air/air IC. (p. 107)*
*26. The Demise of JettaRed the Car.







(p. 109)*
*27. Four-thousand Posts!!! (p. 115)







*
*28. Smaller Supercharger Pulley Belts Part Numbers (p. 120)*
*29. 5250 posts! (p. 150)*
*30. 5595 posts and over 8 years old! (p. 160)*
*31. 5614 posts and a little over 9 years old! Where were you in 2001? (p. 161)*
*32. 5660 posts, 162 pages, over 11 years! (p. 162)
33. 5725 posts, 164 pages, 13 years! (p. 164)*


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

THATS AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























sounds like this neuspeed charger is going to be "somewhat" upgradeable even if it means you can only run the small pulley for 4 monthout of the year but what the hey its better than nothing ....time for a dyno run....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








jettared-by the way i did call and finally found out what was up with that money order i sent you turns out it turned up "missing" they ended up cancelling it and reissuing me the 20bucks ...l 


[Modified by joeZX6, 8:25 PM 12-28-2001]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

Wow! I'm glad you got your money back. I forgot all about that.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

will they sell the pulley now or do i have to have one made. all i could say is you the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

If Neuspeed isn't ready to sell (and support) the pulley "upgrade", you may be able to get one directly from Magnuson. 
The funny thing is, when I took of the standard (2.8") pulley, it says Neuspeed on one side and TRD (Toyota Racing Development) on the other. Magnuson makes the Toyota superchargers, as well.


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

It's only been 91 octane here in CA..








I hope it will be a successful turnout, JettaRed! 
Keep us updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

do you have a boost gauge how much more boost does the smaler pulley produce.i envy you about now.i need one too.i'll try neuspeed once more and then magnuson.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Here's the deal. The big difference is that with the standard pulley, the charger puts out 4 to 7 psi, with 7 at the top end (5500+ rpm). The high-altitude pulley puts out 6 to 8+ psi in mid to high range, with 5 psi at 2000 rpm. The results are increased responsiveness and driveability!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

it sounds good.i'm hitting 5 psi at 5000 rpm and not hitting 7 till the limiter kicks and i loose it. sales will pick up with 5 psi at 2000 rpm. i want to say wahoo


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's the deal. The big difference is that with the standard pulley, the charger puts out 4 to 7 psi, with 7 at the top end (5500+ rpm). The high-altitude pulley puts out 6 to 8+ psi in mid to high range, with 5 psi at 2000 rpm. The results are increased responsiveness and driveability!







[HR][/HR]​So for when is the dyno day!!!







common show us the improvements!!
Any news from Neuspeed about the intercooler for the kit???
Are you going to buy a new exaust?? Why don't you try the eurosport or autotech one!! I heard they give good gains!!!
A BMC cold air induction would be good too!!!


----------



## XSiVE (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

wow, 5psi at 2000 rpm, you must be having trouble keeping the tires from spinning


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (XSiVE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wow, 5psi at 2000 rpm, you must be having trouble keeping the tires from spinning







[HR][/HR]​Well, yes, if I'm not careful.








Remember, on these chargers the boost gets recirculated by the bypass valve until you hit the throttle a little and the vacuum shuts the valve. Then it's a nice kick in the pants.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

If you encounter any pinging, i suggest reading the Toluene/octane booster FAQ. With a few more points of octane (dont be a cheapass) the extra heat with that pulley won't be an issue with hotter days..
Octane solves just about any problem when it comes to boost....
If you're too cheap to up the ante on the octane, then you probably shouldn't be boostin'


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (mrkrad)*

what about a good bottle of octane booster on every fillup like you used to do with your turbo g-60?
quote:[HR][/HR]If you encounter any pinging, i suggest reading the Toluene/octane booster FAQ. With a few more points of octane (dont be a cheapass) the extra heat with that pulley won't be an issue with hotter days..
Octane solves just about any problem when it comes to boost....
If you're too cheap to up the ante on the octane, then you probably shouldn't be boostin'







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

muhahahaha


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Hey Jettared, you don't have any news on the intercooler???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Jettared, you don't have any news on the intercooler???[HR][/HR]​No. I don't think it's feasible or cost effective with the current design. However, I think Neuspeed may be looking at some head options. I know they are investigating potential upgrades.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, where do you live in Maryland? Do you know about Resivour Dogs in Loch Raven? Every Sunday VW people meet and hang out at Loch Raven Resivour. In the summer it can get pretty big but during the winter it may just be a few of us hardcore dubbers. You should stop by today, i would like to get a ride in your car.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTI RB)*

Oh yeah...one more thing JettaREd. What measuring blocks did you use to test for ignition timing and detonation? I have been meaning to check mine out but don't feel like searching through each individual block. Thanks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTI RB)*

I work near Baltimore (UMBC campus) but live near Frederick. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTI RB)*

It's block 003 for the overall ignition timing retard, 020 for individual cylinder retard, and 026 for knock sensor voltages (though I don't know what they mean).


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Jettared, you don't have any news on the intercooler???
No. I don't think it's feasible or cost effective with the current design. However, I think Neuspeed may be looking at some head options. I know they are investigating potential upgrades.[HR][/HR]​What do you mean about head options?? Do you mean they will try to lower the compression by using a head gasket and pumping more boost??
That would be nice to try!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

So any problems yet? Still feel faster?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Jettared, you don't have any news on the intercooler???
No. I don't think it's feasible or cost effective with the current design. However, I think Neuspeed may be looking at some head options. I know they are investigating potential upgrades.
What do you mean about head options?? Do you mean they will try to lower the compression by using a head gasket and pumping more boost??
That would be nice to try!!![HR][/HR]​No, more like a port and polish. But the lower compression with more boost sounds interesting.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So any problems yet? Still feel faster?[HR][/HR]​Well, it's only day 3, but no problems and it still feels a lot quicker. Top end is still going to be rev limited.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

hey jettaRed, why don't you try using tt tuning camshafts for supercharger application??
On the website they are two versions both are asymetrical: 
268/ 260 cam : 10 to 12 whp.
260/ 256 cam : 5 whp
It should be good to try out!!!!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

jettared already has the 256 cam ..... but the 260/268 might be worth a go


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

what is the max boost that the supercharger could take???
Could a corrado G60 pulley work with this supercharger?? I think it is like 2.4inch
and pushes the corrado to 14 psi of boost.
Now imagine lowering the compression using a thicker gasket and bring the compression to 9:1 and use that pulley with the 268/260 cam , a good exaust,and of course some good fuel.
what do you think???? It should be interesting


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Might work. Magnuson's charts show the charger running to 16,000 rpm, so you could calculate the minumum size of the charger pulley based on the crank pulley. figure max engine speed of 6800 rpm, so the charger pulley could be no smaller than 42.5% of the crank pulley.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Might work. Magnuson's charts show the charger running to 16,000 rpm, so you could calculate the minumum size of the charger pulley based on the crank pulley. figure max engine speed of 6800 rpm, so the charger pulley could be no smaller than 42.5% of the crank pulley.[HR][/HR]​What is the size of the crank pulley by the way???
I just received an email from Greg at Neuspeed and I think the intercooler is still on the table.
here is the message he sent me:
quote:[HR][/HR]
Hi Steve,
I am still waiting for a quote from Magnusson on some of the hardware pieces
for the prototype intercooler kit. So, the intercooler kit is in temporary
limbo. However, we are working on a ported cylinder head as reported on
Vortex. Too early to report any possible results though, as we just started
the project a few weeks ago.
In regards to pricing, check out some of our distributors. I know for a
fact that New Dimensions is running a sale price on the supercharger right
now.
Happy New Years!
Best Regards,
Greg Woo[HR][/HR]​


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Cool! I haven't measured the crank pulley. Next time I'm under the hood with a tape measure, I will.
I'm glad to hear the IC is still on the table.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I know it's cool!!!!! What I think is that they are going to redesign the lower part of the intake manifold by integrating an intercooler. Again this is what I think they will do. I think it is feasible , but what price will Neuspeed charge for it?? That is the question.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Well, the stock lower intake manifold is pretty expensive (~$400). So, unless Magnuson is going to fabricate an entire piece, I would guess in the $800 to $1000 range, but what do I know. How much is an intercooler kit for a turbo? I have no insight into what the design or cost may be.
The other idea is to insert the cooling coils in line with the intake runner, right after the rotors. It would be a mod to the current setup and would probably require a core exchange.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, the stock lower intake manifold is pretty expensive (~$400). So, unless Magnuson is going to fabricate an entire piece, I would guess in the $800 to $1000 range, but what do I know. How much is an intercooler kit for a turbo? I have no insight into what the design or cost may be.
The other idea is to insert the cooling coils in line with the intake runner, right after the rotors. It would be a mod to the current setup and would probably require a core exchange.[HR][/HR]​
A tipical intercooler kit is around 700-1000$ normally. That's a great idea about the cooling coils. They could fabricate new chargers already equiped with the cooling coils and offer the upgrade to people already having the charger by asking a small core charge and free shipping










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 12:43 PM 12-31-2001]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I would be all over an intercooler kit for this. I am looking for some more power already







I know, I'm greedy. The car feels so good and drives so much different with the supercharger, but it's definately toned down. It could rip so much harder


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

ttt


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Update.
I'm getting intermittent misfires on cylinders 3 and 4, but mostly 4. I'm going to try colder plugs. It's not a lot, only the MIL is popping on every now and then. The weird thing is that it happens on sudden off-throttle situations and not when accelerating.
Other than the MIL, there are no other symptoms. No audible pinging or stumbling acceleration. Without the light, I wouldn't know there was a problem.
I'll post updates when I have them.


[Modified by JettaRed, 8:57 PM 1-2-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

good JettaRed!! Now this is some real technical info!!! keep up the good work and the updates too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Spoke to Neuspeed later on and they suggested re-gapping the plugs to .035. The plugs come from the factory at .040 and seem to work fine under moderate boost. Running the higher boost may be extinguishing the spark under certain conditions, so setting the gap smaller may help.
I'm still going to try the cooler plugs when I get them.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I spoke to Aaron Neuman about the off-throttle misfires and he said that that peculiar condition also happens on the later 1.8Ts. VW is apparently aware of this and is supposed to be working on a fix.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i am starting to get the feeling this is going to be the most expensive pulley ever sold by neuspeed. oh but you get new plugs withit


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

i thought you are using denso irridium plugs?
you CANT regap them.
also, the denso plugs are already 2 heat ranges colder. how cold you going to go??
sounds like its just not working right.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

The Denso Iridium are like "standard" plugs with a single ground strap, so you gap them like any other single pronged plug. 








The kit uses IK20 plugs, and I'm going to try IK22s. Speed, didn't you find IK22s to work well for you?
Denso even specifies two gap sizes with the IK20 for our cars--.044 for 4 cylinders and .032 for 6 cylinders--so they are adjustable.
I've re-gapped to .035 and went for a test drive with no apparent problem (no MIL). Today, I'll stick the VAG-COM on and take some readings.
And, Speed, of all people you should know you gotta pay to play!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

are you saying the misfires may not be the result of the boost, but are just seeing them as you are now testing?


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

no, your not supposed to regap the densos.
the electode is very fragile, and should not have stress applied on it that comes from gapping. thats what denso told me.
edit:
quote from denso's site:
------------
"do i need to set the gap?"
" Generally, no. The DENSO Iridium Power plug comes pre-set with a protective sleeve over the firing end, to protect the gap from accidental alteration. DENSO Iridium Power’s ultra-efficient firing power compensates for normally recommended gap settings that are smaller than the pre-set value. In the cases of vehicle modifications (nitrous, turbo-chargers, super-chargers, high power ignition systems, etc.), some adjustments may be desired. Or, if you prefer to remain consistent with factory specifications, you may adjust. However, please be careful not to place any stress on the fine center electrode during adjustment. You could accidentally break off the very hard, and therefore brittle, tip. "
--------------
make of it whatever you want.


[Modified by speed51133, 1:04 PM 1-3-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]quote from denso's site:
------------
"do i need to set the gap?"
" Generally, no. The DENSO Iridium Power plug comes pre-set with a protective sleeve over the firing end, to protect the gap from accidental alteration. DENSO Iridium Power’s ultra-efficient firing power compensates for normally recommended gap settings that are smaller than the pre-set value. *In the cases of vehicle modifications (nitrous, turbo-chargers, super-chargers, high power ignition systems, etc.), some adjustments may be desired. *Or, if you prefer to remain consistent with factory specifications, you may adjust. However, please be careful not to place any stress on the fine center electrode during adjustment. You could accidentally break off the very hard, and therefore brittle, tip. "
--------------
[HR][/HR]​Speed,
As Denso said, you MAY change the gap, but you must be very careful, which I was. I did not touch the eletrode tip at all, but carefully tapped the ground strap to get it in range.
Regardless, I'm still getting misfires on cylinder 4, but no longer on cylinder 3. Also the number of c4 misfires has greatly decreased, so the smaller gap has helped. The trade-off is a slight reduction in power.
As far as whether I had misfires before or not, I don't know. Not all misfires result in DTCs being stored. I don't know what the threshold is, but the misfires do not always cause the check engine light to come on. The only way I know that I have misfires now is that I run a real-time log on engine display blocks 015 and 016 with the VAG-COM. When I look at the file, I see the misfires. Again, the misfires occur when the engine load percentage drops dramatically, like when braking or clutching after a hard acceleration.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

anyone care to coment on using an aftermarket ignition box like the msd 6a to provide a more powerful spark therefore helping prevent the misfires.....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

Will it work with a MK4 engine? I thought about it, but haven't pursued the technical evaluation if it is compatible. If someone knows for sure I can use it with an AEG engine, then I will definitely consider it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I swung by my favorite dealership today and talked to the service rep, explaining that I'm having cylinder 4 misfires. The guy knows VWs and forced induction inside and out, so I thought I'd ask his opinion.
He suggested cooler plugs, faulty coil pack, failing coolant temp sender, etc. Then he said I should take readings on engine display block 032 and see if the percentages are outside + or - 5%. He said if they are, then there is a possible MAF problem (he mentioned that they have been having a number of bad MAFs come in).
Well, the reading before I reset codes was -11.7% on the Run O2 Adapt. After resetting, the value went to 0%. Considering I'm pulling up to 8+ psi worth of air through the MAF, it may not be able to handle it or it may be marginal. I may try rinsing it in rubbing alcohol this weekend to see if things clear up.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i think your barking up the wrong tree.
i think you just found out that nonintercooled forced air sucks. you can get colder plugs than the already 2 heat ranges colder than stock you have, but this is a stupid way to take care of the problem all for running 6psi of boost.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i think your barking up the wrong tree.
i think you just found out that nonintercooled forced air sucks. you can get colder plugs than the already 2 heat ranges colder than stock you have, but this is a stupid way to take care of the problem all for running 6psi of boost.[HR][/HR]​Hey, you may be right, but I'm not going to throw in the towel yet. There's a couple of things I want to eliminate as problems before deciding that I have to go back to a bigger pulley.
For example, there is an O2 Sensor Recall going on that my car is included in. There is also a recognized MAF problem. Forced induction may aggrevate the condition, but is not necessarily causing the problem. I may be pushing the envelop on a couple of things, but if we find they are easy fixes, it will be well worth it.
I think if I can fix the problem with $50 worth of cooler plugs, that's a lot smarter than paying $1000 for an intercooler (even though that's not an option right now). So, I don't think my approach is all that stupid.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

that may be, but the plugs you have are already 2 ranges colder. how cold are you going to go?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

*Ahem* more octane *ahem*


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (mrkrad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Ahem* more octane *ahem*
[HR][/HR]​I just bought 5 gallons of Toluene from Sherwin-Williams!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that may be, but the plugs you have are already 2 ranges colder. how cold are you going to go?[HR][/HR]​I'm going to the Denso Iridium IK22s, one range colder than what I have now (IK20s).


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

keep up the good work. next week i should be joining the mission


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Here's an update to keep this thing alive.
I opened my sparkplug gaps back to .040. Since I was still getting misfires, I figured I'd might as well have the power fully back. Surprisingly, I've not had any check engine lights come on, though I'm still recording _some_ misfires.
After reading some posts on bad MAFs, I checked my part number and it was from a bad batch. That, matched with what my dealer said about high % readings on display block 032, leads me to believe I may have a malfunctioning MAF. I'll check with the dealer tomorrow. He did say that a bad MAF can cause all sorts of weird problems, especially since I'm having absolutely no misfires on cylinders 1 and 2.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's an update to keep this thing alive.
I opened my sparkplug gaps back to .040. Since I was still getting misfires, I figured I'd might as well have the power fully back. Surprisingly, I've not had any check engine lights come on, though I'm still recording _some_ misfires.
After reading some posts on bad MAFs, I checked my part number and it was from a bad batch. That, matched with what my dealer said about high % readings on display block 032, leads me to believe I may have a malfunctioning MAF. I'll check with the dealer tomorrow. He did say that a bad MAF can cause all sorts of weird problems, especially since I'm having absolutely no misfires on cylinders 1 and 2.[HR][/HR]​Jetta Red, try unplugging your MAF sensor and see what happens. Thoose things are so screwy, i just said screw mine when i got the turbo and took it out completely. Also before i was turbo i would constantly pulg and un-plug my MAF and it would run much smoother unplugged but a tad richer. Just a thought


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTI RB)*

I called in to VWoA and got a case number for the MAF. With luck, I'll get it replaced free. I'll let you know what happens.
I also "brewed" my own octane booster. (Not really "brewed", but mixed.) I mixed 100 oz of Toluene (from Sherwin-Williams), 25 oz of kerosene, and 3 oz of tranny fluid to make a gallon of octane boost. I added a pint to my full tank. I'll see if this has any effect on the misfires.
With the mixture above, I figure 5 gallons of octane boost will cost me about $30 for 40 "servings", or about 75 cents per tank. Not bad!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

just wondering what the per gallon octane that formula will give you? i give you much credit for this test http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

did you even read my post!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!!!?
how is my car running?
thanks for your concern! its running like crap! 
Im having a hard time getting traction in 3rd gear with my quaife and 205 wide kuhmo supra tires. Got a solution? I was thinking of getting new rims that can fit like 245 tires and running huge offset.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You may even be able to up the boost even more, if the chip and injectors can flow enough fuel. .
how do you reccomend doing that? Oh yeah, i forgot, the machine shop he usually goes to can whip one up on the lathe. Maybe he can himself!
[HR][/HR]​Christ! Did someone piss in your frootloops this morning? The Eaton charger wasn't used for just this particular kit. I'm sure there are ways of finding smaller pullies that others have used. Hell, like JettaRed said, it said TRD on one side of the pully. Blah.


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTI RB)*

What is the point to go to all the trouble to get a little more performance? If you're willing to take the time, like redjetta is, why not get a turbo in the first place? There's no point in putting so much effort into the charge IMO.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwmotorsports)*

Thats something for JettaRed to answer, i'm just listing ideas.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTI RB)*

Guys, you're funny! This is an experiment because I like playing with my car. If it works out, it'll be great for people with the supercharger. I'm doing it because I like my supercharger (duh) and want to improve on IT with a simple mod, if possible. 
My goal is not to get a powerful as I can--I don't have enough money to do that. But if I can safely get another 1 to 2 pounds of boost for $100 to $150, then that's cool. (My estimate is for the pulley, plugs, 5 gal octane boost.)
I appreciate all the encouragement and criticism. I'm learning a lot in the process. I'm even getting to the point (though I'm not there yet) to get it dyno'd so we call all see what's what.
Again, this is not to compare the charger with a turbo, but to improve the charger (not that it's bad at all to begin with). The charger, in my opinion, has other advantages over the turbo for me (and obviously some other people) which make it preferable, even with its "limitations".


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...how is my car running?
thanks for your concern! its running like crap! 
Im having a hard time getting traction in 3rd gear with my quaife and 205 wide kuhmo supra tires. *Got a solution? *I was thinking of getting new rims that can fit like 245 tires and running huge offset.[HR][/HR]​








Only, have her sit on the hood!


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i had to think about this one for a while.....on my tiny monitor, she's looking pretty lean and sexy, is she over weight?!?!?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

I would guess from the way the back of that Mustang looks







she's not in the latest Victoria's Secret catalog--but I don't really want to go there!










[Modified by JettaRed, 2:01 PM 1-11-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Well, faithful viewers, here's what I've concluded.
After reading my Bentley a little more carefully, I noticed that the readings I've been taking should be taken at idle and not WOT. So, the misfires I've been recording may be normal/acceptable because (1) they were not taken at idle and (2) misfire readings of 5 or less for display groups 015 and 016 falls within the specified limits. The misfires are usually 1, but I have had them as high as 3.
The other thing I noticed (and I've said this before) is that the misfires occur during sudden off-throttle situations. Greg Woo said he observed the same thing on his bike and it was due to sudden flooding while the engine tries to compensate for the "idle" position it has returned to. Aaron Neuman said they observed the 1.8T doing the same thing. So, maybe I'm trying to fix something that doesn't need fixing.
I have installed the cooler plugs (couldn't wait) and the car seems to run fine. The dealer replaced the MAF, so we'll see if I get any CELs. If not, then I'm done until the weather gets hot. For now, I'm enjoying the extra boost!










[Modified by JettaRed, 2:12 PM 1-11-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

bilstein heavy duty and you should be fine with her http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

People,.......misfires and pinging are NOT synonymous. Just because theres a misfire does NOT mean there is detonation or damage. He even said, if it wasnt for the tool, he wouldnt even know it is happening. Shiit,...were talking about a sparkplug trying to fire THOUSANDS of times a minute.....if it misses a couple times, who could blame it? Its VERY common.
You guys crack me up, .... JettaRed is doing some VERY kickass research and development here, and like typical stupid vortexers all you can do is biatch. Do you realize JettaRed could have told you guys NOTHING about any of this, and would've left you wondering WTF as he kicked your ass at the strip and the dyno!!! 
Hell, I am a _DIEHARD_ 16v owner, but this research with the s'charger has me thinking about picking up an ABA for a project! And I have absolutly NO interest in a turbo 8v..... go figure.... this is just SOOOO more appealing. 
The snail goes on my 16v coupe, but a tweaked 'charged ABA would make a hella cool daily driver...


[Modified by PowerDubs, 5:18 PM 1-11-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i guess this thread is dead if your through testing for now thanks for all the info.i'll i.m. you on what happens with mine.thanks


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

I'd like to hear from you guys testing the high-altitude pulley, it's really interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

yeh, please ignore the haters who don't nunderstand. I really like hearing what you've done. It gives me ideas and teaches everyone on here bit about the mk4 2.0.
By the way, i have been driving my brother's vr6 around town, and I have to say mine feels much peppier as fas as acceleration goes. But, after 70 mpg i think the vr6 would kill the 2.0sc because of taller gearing and displacement. I like mine better, though the vr6 is a great engine.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Wow, how do I get MY car to 70 MPG???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

You guys must have just gotten home from work!







I thought everyone lost interest.
I'll update this thread as things happen. After I last posted to this thread, I discovered that the Denso Iridium IK20 plug is a direct replacement for the _stock_ 2.0 plug (NGK BKUR6ET-10). That means (I assume) that the IK20 is the same heat range as the stock plug for a NA engine.
Almost everything I've read about spark plugs suggests that you go to a colder plug whenever you make significant engine mods, like force induction. Going to the colder IK22 plug would seem to be the right thing to do from the beginning.
I've been driving the car pretty hard to see if the check engine light will come on and it hasn't. I also have not noticed any decrease in performance with the cooler plug (and I wouldn't expect to). I'm going to leave the VAG-COM off and see if anything happens. I think there is normally a lot more going on with our engines than we are aware of, so unless symptoms develop (pinging, CEL, really lousy gas mileage, etc.), I'm going to assume everything is ok for now.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Here is a reasonably good discussion about spark plugs if anyone is interested: http://www.centuryperformance.com/spark.htm


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yo jettared, i really like your updates!! keep it coming!! you work like a professional!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just found out that the supercharger for the toyota solara, which is made by TRD,
have a pulley option that you can choose!! stock, the supercharger comes with a 3.25 inch pulley which makes 4 psi of boost in the kit. The good news is that they made options for 3, 2.8, 2.6, 2.4, 2.2, and 2.0 inch pulleys. As I recall, you told us that your pulley had the TRD marked on your pulley. so these pulleys would work with your charger!! Even TRD is developing an intercooler for their application!!
one thing is sure though, if you want to experience with more boost, you just have to buy the pulleys from TRD








Now, imagine putting the 2.2 or 2 inch pulley , with a lowered compression by changing pistons, like 9:1 or 8.5:1 compression, high octane gas and an adjustable rising rate fuel pressure regulator for making sure the enine is getting enough fuel.
You could say bye ,bye to the stock clutch , that's for sure!!
Anyways , for the people with the supercharger, the future looks good for the people looking for a power bump!!!







Speed is right, boost is addictive!! the more you have , the more you want!!!










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:55 AM 1-12-2002]


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Yo jettared, i really like your updates!! keep it coming!! you work like a professional!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just found out that the supercharger for the toyota solara, which is made by TRD,
have a pulley option that you can choose!! stock, the supercharger comes with a 3.25 inch pulley which makes 4 psi of boost in the kit. The good news is that they made options for 3, 2.8, 2.6, 2.4, 2.2, and 2.0 inch pulleys. As I recall, you told us that your pulley had the TRD marked on your pulley. so these pulleys would work with your charger!! Even TRD is developing an intercooler for their application!!
one thing is sure though, if you want to experience with more boost, you just have to buy the pulleys from TRD








Now, imagine putting the 2.2 or 2 inch pulley , with a lowered compression by changing pistons, like 9:1 or 8.5:1 compression, high octane gas and an adjustable rising rate fuel pressure regulator for making sure the enine is getting enough fuel.
You could say bye ,bye to the stock clutch , that's for sure!!
Anyways , for the people with the supercharger, the future looks good for the people looking for a power bump!!!







Speed is right, boost is addictive!! the more you have , the more you want!!!









[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:55 AM 1-12-2002][HR][/HR]​This is exactly what i was trying to say earlier. If you want more power, not say JettaRed is looking for more, then quit waiting on neuspeed. Drop compression, get a smaller pully, get an adjustable FPR and bigger injectors, run high octane fuel, and see what the charger is really capable of. Oh yeah and if anyone is woundering why the hell i am posting at 6 AM, well its been a long night with lots of







!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTI RB)*

Thanks for the compliments and encouragement. When we talk about changing compression ratios, etc., we're getting away from the "cheap thrills" and into the expensive thrills.








I have never said that you can't get more out of a turbo or that a turbo doesn't give more options (opportunities to spend money). I was looking for an easy way to swim faster now that I've jumped in the water.
I think the driving factor as to where you want to spend your time, money and effort when considering a turbo or supercharger depends on the type of driving as much as the total power output. If you want immediate, linear power for daily driving or autocrossing, then you might want a supercharger. If you like the sudden surge in boost and are looking for straight line performance, then maybe a turbo is the way to go. 
The point is, when you start tuning with forced induction, you're in a whole other class of performance enthusiasts. We are making our engines do more than they were "naturally" intended to do. It's cool to think my 4-banger performs like a V6, while retaining the weight and balance of a 4 cylinder.
About TRD. Magnuson builds the charger for TRD and Neuspeed. I know they once offered pulley options on their site, but couldn't find it when I last looked. Could you post the url?
Thanks.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]changing compression ratios, etc., we're getting away from the "cheap thrills" and into the expensive thrills.[HR][/HR]​Nah,.....head gaskets are cheap and easy!! Plus when you pull of the head to change the gasket, you can look at the piston crowns for any signs of damage from the misfiring. My bet is that there is none!


[Modified by PowerDubs, 10:51 AM 1-12-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

yep jettared, once you start touching the internals, it' not a bolt-on anymore but who cares. When you want more power, sometimes you have to take the first step to it. It can get expensive, but if you have the money, why not??
If you don't want to change the pistons just do a thicker gasket. The best thing would be to change the pistons, but a gasket is good also.
About the info I saw on the pulleys, it was on a website called toysport.com and here is the link to it!!
http://www.toysport.com/New Products/TRD Superchargers.htm 
Hope it helps you buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when Neuspeed is going to offer the intercooler, you could easily be able to run 10psi of boost. I know that the supercharger can handle that kind of boost!!! I've seen eaton superchargers running 15psi with intercooler!!
Good luck to you jettared and keep experimenting!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I posted a question on the VAG-COM forum about the misfires since I was reading them from the VAG-COM. Here is a response I got, which puts my mind at ease:
quote:[HR][/HR]"William, my name is Al Smith I am a Master VW tech in Texas, you do not need to concern yourself with these misfires if it is not turning the check light on. The reason you are seeing these at this rpm when you close the throttle is that in DECEL the ecm shuts the injectors off which is no big deal, but you are forcing air into the cylinders still for a few moments even after you let off the pedal. The injectors do not completely shut off and for a few revs of the motor you have a lean condition in the cylinder that the knok sensor picks up. Therefore you see the reading. Hope this help."[HR][/HR]​


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I posted a question on the VAG-COM forum about the misfires since I was reading them from the VAG-COM. Here is a response I got, which puts my mind at ease:
"William, my name is Al Smith I am a Master VW tech in Texas, you do not need to concern yourself with these misfires if it is not turning the check light on. The reason you are seeing these at this rpm when you close the throttle is that in DECEL the ecm shuts the injectors off which is no big deal, but you are forcing air into the cylinders still for a few moments even after you let off the pedal. The injectors do not completely shut off and for a few revs of the motor you have a lean condition in the cylinder that the knok sensor picks up. Therefore you see the reading. Hope this help."








[HR][/HR]​good to know!!! Now get more boost


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

[mr burns voice] Exxxxxcellent[/mr burns voice]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

homer>>aarrrrrrrhhh , boost, aarrrrrrrrrrhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you realize JettaRed could have told you guys NOTHING about any of this, and would've left you wondering WTF as he kicked your ass at the strip and the dyno!!! [HR][/HR]​this would only be true in never never land
quote:[HR][/HR]And I have absolutly NO interest in a turbo 8v..... go figure.... this is just SOOOO more appealing. 
[HR][/HR]​loser


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this would only be true in never never land[HR][/HR]​LOL. Are you suggesting I'm verbose?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

bump!!!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

So Jetta Red did you change the MaF sensor?? Anything you noticed!!!
Do you have any updates??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So Jetta Red did you change the MaF sensor?? Anything you noticed!!!
Do you have any updates??[HR][/HR]​Yeah. I got it replaced last Thursday (look back on page 2 of this thread). Quite honestly, I really haven't noticed anything different, except the check engine light hasn't come on since then. So maybe it was bad and they fixed it. As far as any changes in performance, I haven't noticed any.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Cool thanks!! I forgot you already changed it. So the car runs good heh!! What are your plans now. Are you happy with the power bump or are you looking for more??








You know what?? we should do a fund raiser to get you a dyno session..lol


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You know what?? we should do a fund raiser to get you a dyno session..lol







[HR][/HR]​Great idea!







Someone tried that once, but his money order got lost. Fortunately he got his money back.
The car is running well. Next steps? I may try larger injectors, though I'm not having leaning problems. I know a guy that has a set of G60 injectors that I may be interested in. Not sure if I really need them or what they'll do since fuel flow is controlled by the ECU.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You know what?? we should do a fund raiser to get you a dyno session..lol








Great idea!







Someone tried that once, but his money order got lost. Fortunately he got his money back.
The car is running well. Next steps? I may try larger injectors, though I'm not having leaning problems. I know a guy that has a set of G60 injectors that I may be interested in. Not sure if I really need them or what they'll do since fuel flow is controlled by the ECU.[HR][/HR]​heheheeh Yes I remember about that!! But this time we should use the western Union money service. It's good ,fast and reliable. we would send the money directly to the closest western union to you.
I don't think injectors would do something at this point!! why don't you try a rising rate fuel pressure regulator like cartech or vortech or maybe to change your cam for a more aggresive like the TT tuning 268/260 with .432 in of lift or the 260/256
with .421/.410 in of lift. 
after you could tune it on the dyno !!!
your charger could also use the help o a nice BMC CDA airbox or an AEM cold induction!!
















I read in the mk4 forum that they improve a lot the power on a NA engine. Now imagine on your car that is FI. If I recall well you have a K&N filter right??
here's a pic of the AEM


















[Modified by vento 95 GL, 10:07 PM 1-14-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

here's another pic of the BMC CDA!! It is so beautiful and actually works for you and not against you!!! People have seen around 10 whp on a 1.8 T 








In the eurotuner magazine, they tested the AEM on a bone stock Vr6 and gave them a nice 8.5 whp .


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Where can I get more info on the BMC piece?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

You can buy the BMC CDA air filter ar the race store http://www.theracestore.com/ 
They used to be on sale at 198$ , retail is 225$ 
Call Ralf at the race store and he will give you all the info!!
Click on the vw logo on the left and then CDA icon. You should choose either the 1.8 T application or the TDI. 
For more info call Ralf at the race store and he will help you
This intake gave an increase of 14 whp over a stock airbox and 10 whp over a stock airbox with K&N drop in filter.
Here is the thread with the info!! That's amazing!! This was on a 1.8 t 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=154109 


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 10:43 PM 1-14-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

ttt


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

here's another pic just because it's beautiful!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

That does look sweet! I'll probably have to wait until I can justify it (or my birthday in May!).


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

hmm... dyno time, smaller pulleys, bigger injectors, new intakes, FPR's, new cams, new spark plugs.... Why does this sound familiar? Oh right! These are the type of things usually associated with a turbo setup, the things that the Neuspeed SC users claim they are happy not to have to deal with!
It seems Speed was right: though by itself, the SC is good for a "bolt on and forget it" solution, people aren't satisfied with the power it provides, and are trying to produce more by tinkering with it.
This is by no means a bash on JettaRed, because he has been honestly and diligently working on his car and informing all of us of his progress.
This is, however, me refuting those who get in shouting matches over how the Neuspeed SC is good enough as it comes. This is me providing proof that the Neuspeed SC is NOT a good product by itself (in the sense that you don't want any more power), as since it came out, people have been trying to get more power out of it.



[Modified by PerfectSoundGolf, 1:28 PM 1-15-2002]


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PerfectSoundGolf)*

Ummmm,...thats kinda silly,....
I dont care if I had a stock 400hp Bimmer or Porsche,....I'd still tinker for more power....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PerfectSoundGolf)*

Wanting more out of the sc does not mean it wasn't good to begin with or that I was unhappy with it, I just wanted to see if I could get more out of it.
As far as reliable, bolt on power out of the box, the NS charger is still a good choice over cams, chips and exhausts. It's also a good choice for people who want to be able to install and tinker with it themselves. The single main reason why I didn't go with a turbo was because there wasn't (and still isn't, as far as I know) a single complete turbo kit with EVERYTHING already in it that I can buy today.
As far as cams, mine was already in there. Dyno is only to measure what I have, not tune it. Plugs--well, that's part of the discovery. Bigger injectors--probably unnecessary because I'm not having leaning problems.
All my changes were to improve what I had, not to fix or get it to an operational state to begin with. For people who want to increase their power for their daily driver and aren't running at the track, I'd say the sc is as good an option as a turbo. I agree, however, for people who will constantly want to increase things (and have the time and money to do it), then they should consider a turbo.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ummmm,...thats kinda silly,....
I dont care if I had a stock 400hp Bimmer or Porsche,....I'd still tinker for more power....







[HR][/HR]​exactly what he said!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Like Jettared said, I will not going to drag racing or something. I will use the car everyday and need reliability(I know turbos are also reliable). I don't have time to tune and constantlty looking if the bolts are still there or not!! 
Believe me I would like to go with a turbo kit!! I love the pssssshh sound of the blow off valve, but untill a complete kit is available, I won't go with turbo.
I'm not the only one driving the car, so I want the car to reliable!! When I say reliable is like I don't want nuts falling or downpipes touching the rack , you know stuff like that!!
I know they are companies like AtP, but they are not real bolt on kits. 
And concerning modification like intake , cams, etc.. these are very good technique wheather you have a turbo or supercharger. Cams are very effective on a supercharger if they are designed for the application. You can easily see 15 whp with a hotter cam on a G60. 
It's part of the human nature







we always want more
anyways this is it


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 5:34 PM 1-15-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

ok, ok 2 dollars


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, ok 2 dollars[HR][/HR]​what does it mean???


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Vento 95 GL, there IS a complete turbo kit available. You must not read everything in this forum.







It's from Matrix Engineering http://www.matrixengineering.cc and it is a complete bolt-on and drive setup, so they say. I'm getting one, and will document the install and results to share with everyone.
The reason people think turbos aren't reliable, is that most are DIY kits where people have to scrounge up the necessary parts. Thus, you have fittment problems and incorrect hardware problems. Matrix claims to have fully thought-out their setup, so hopefully they're correct in that it is complete. I have heard nothing but praise about Matrix's work, so I have no reason to doubt what Jeremy from Matrix says.


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ummmm,...thats kinda silly,....
I dont care if I had a stock 400hp Bimmer or Porsche,....I'd still tinker for more power....







[HR][/HR]​Exactly. I was refuting the people who claim the Neuspeed SC will satisfy them in its stock form. You, my friend, are agreeing with me.








I don't think there is anything wrong with building around the Neuspeed, other than you can easily void the warranty that you paid for.


[Modified by PerfectSoundGolf, 4:51 PM 1-15-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Vento 95 GL, there IS a complete turbo kit available. You must not read everything in this forum.







It's from Matrix Engineering http://www.matrixengineering.cc and it is a complete bolt-on and drive setup, so they say. I'm getting one, and will document the install and results to share with everyone.
The reason people think turbos aren't reliable, is that most are DIY kits where people have to scrounge up the necessary parts. Thus, you have fittment problems and incorrect hardware problems. Matrix claims to have fully thought-out their setup, so hopefully they're correct in that it is complete. I have heard nothing but praise about Matrix's work, so I have no reason to doubt what Jeremy from Matrix says.[HR][/HR]​]
I know !! Matrix is doing a groupbuy on this!!! I think that by the end of today was the deadline for the first half of the payment!! The stage one goes for under 1700$ I think. 
I know it's a complete kit, but not fully tested yet. They still did not finish the mapping of the chip.They need the first half of the payment to finish the development of the kit!! If I'm not mistaking, it will be out in March, right?? I'm sure it's going to be great!! It's nice that you are getting a kit!!
I look forward to know your experience with it!! 
I know turbos are reliable!! It's that with the other kits, you always have to tune,make sure that something isn't missing!! you know!!
If I see the people getting the kit pleased with th results and not having problems, I would look forward for this, but if someone pulls a groupbuy on the NS supercharger around 2000$, i guess i will go with that!!
Over here where I live, to get a full turbo kit like ATP with everything including the taxes would come up to 6000-7000 $ canadian!!
If I can get the charger aound 2000$ US, it would be around 3200$ can, so it's half the price compared to the turbo. I even save on the supercharger. My local shop who is a Neuspeed importer, sells the charger at 5600$ including tax.
It's a pretty big saving, but Of course I would cross the border to get it so I won't be charged with the customs and taxes !!!







you know!!
But nothing is sure yet!!! We will see what happens!!


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 8:25 PM 1-15-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Vento 95 GL, there IS a complete turbo kit available. You must not read everything in this forum.







It's from Matrix Engineering http://www.matrixengineering.cc and it is a complete bolt-on and drive setup, so they say. I'm getting one, and will document the install and results to share with everyone.
The reason people think turbos aren't reliable, is that most are DIY kits where people have to scrounge up the necessary parts. Thus, you have fittment problems and incorrect hardware problems. Matrix claims to have fully thought-out their setup, so hopefully they're correct in that it is complete. I have heard nothing but praise about Matrix's work, so I have no reason to doubt what Jeremy from Matrix says.[HR][/HR]​I go to the matrix site and I see nothing about turbo kits for an AEG engine! See, that's the problem. How confident can I be when a company doesn't even advertise their product? I have no idea what it includes, etc. And how am I supposed to know to call some guy named Jeremy?
Look, when I drive into an unfamiliar neighborhood, I can immediately tell something about that neighborhood by the cars in the driveways. I know if it's upscale or not without even looking at the houses. The same way, when I go to a website, I want to know that this company is established and has a complete product line, etc.
I'm not saying Matrix isn't a good company or anything, but how am I supposed to feel good about sending them money when I don't even know what I'm getting. The difference between a "mom & pop" shop and an established business is often determined by how much effort they put into advertising.
Maybe I'm wrong in making such a judgement, but experience has taught me that a company that has enough resources to put money into advertising has probably already covered the bases on product development; while a company that neglects its business development and customer base development has limited resources. 
Maybe all those resources are directed to product development, which needs to be done, but it doesn't make me comfortable that the company is established enough to be around when I need them. It also raises a flag that if I have problems with their product, they may be less willing to replace or fix it if they can't easily absorb the cost.
And lastly, I'll go back to the whole issue of commerciality of a product. Neuspeed went through a lot of time and expense to bring to market a product that was emissions certified and "dummy proof". They could have easily put together a kit with an "off road use only" label and leave it up to the consumer to deal with local laws, etc. Instead, they ensured that their product could be sold and installed universally and comply with local laws for street use.
So, when people are ready to slam this kit as worthless, etc., they are taking a very narrow view of the product.


[Modified by JettaRed, 8:33 PM 1-15-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

By the way ,I think the group buy is off because Jeremy did not receive the money from the 10 people supposed to do the groupbuy!! 
But I'm not sure yet , I just read this on the Matrix group buy thread!!
If it's true, it sucks for the guys who sent the money!!


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Yes, it sucks very much.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Jetta Red, I agree in what you are saying, but if the website is not complete, it doesn't mean they are not good!! But anyways, I don't know MAtrix either , so like you said , who garranties me that their products are good. In contrast, I know that Neuspeed makes good products , even though some people don't like them. Hey that's their problem not mine. I still like the NS supercharger and like I said If someone pulls a groupbuy with a good price, maybe I will be in. Anything will be an improvement over my 2.0L. It still gives me more than 40whp!! In my book that's very good for me. I'm not looking for 200whp!!! you cannot even get traction anyways with that kind of power, so I don't see the point of bashing the NS kit!! 
Anyways we all have the right to have an opinion i guess!!!!


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 8:44 PM 1-15-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I'm truly sorry the GB didn't work out (if it didn't), because regardless of our preferences, we all want to improve what we have. And I agree that you can't entirely judge a book by it's cover, but sometimes the cover can give you a good idea what's in the book.
I also hope I was clear that I wasn't disparaging Matrix. They could very well be an excellent shop. My comment was more in general about the problem of finding a reliable turbo kit. 
I guess I compare with sites like AutoThority, 1552Design, New Dimensions, the Potters, AutoTech, etc. I have dealt with all these companies without a problem and I can find what I'm looking for. When I made my last comment, I wasn't aware that the Matrix kit wasn't complete yet either, so I guess that just reinforces my point. I sure don't want to finance someone's development. I'd much rather buy a proven product than take my chances on something not quite there.
I guess being in the computer industry has taught me that if I can't touch it, see it, etc., it's probably vaporware. And even it you can touch, see and taste something, once you get it home, it may not be what you were shown. So, I guess I've become skeptical about things I can't at least see or touch.
Again, I'm sorry the GB didn't work out and I hope the guys who wanted a turbo find a solution. I know I just wasn't willing to wait around for someone to come up with a kit.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed I totally agree with you !!! I understand what you meant about Matrix!!
I also want to pay for something that has been tested and that works!!
I work hard for my money and don't want to burn it like that into an unknown territory!! Like I said, I'm not looking for the highest power, just to add some fun to my daily driver and more peppyness to my car!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

back to the topic of this thread!!! 
JettaRed if you want more info on the BMC CDA here is the link to the site:
http://www.bmcairfilters.com 
Did I mention these filters are installed on Ferrari F1 cars and Audi R8 LM cars!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

vento 95 GL, some of those on & off ramps on highways such as the Decarie are so short & tight. You gotta be real aggressive to drive in Montreal. Many people have told me it's alot like NewYork. I'm sure you'll really enjoy the 40 extra hp at the wheels.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

yes it's really tight here and it doesn't help with lots of cars, but I manage even with my 2slow!!!







I could use the help of 40 extra ponnies!! I'm sure the result should be even better than you guys with mk4s because of lower weight!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasoGTI (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

It's not as bad as newyork. but it helps to have good wheel power and good brakes. Everytime I get on decarie it's a zoo, I've had people almost crash into me alot of times. If ever there is a group buy on the ns supercharger, I might consider joining it seriously.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (DasoGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's not as bad as newyork. but it helps to have good wheel power and good brakes. Everytime I get on decarie it's a zoo, I've had people almost crash into me alot of times. If ever there is a group buy on the ns supercharger, I might consider joining it seriously.[HR][/HR]​Check the 2.0 Fourm. Flyjetta has a post seeing what interest there is. At least Neuspeed has the kits ready to ship and you don't have to wait for someone to develop something with your down payment.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Check the 2.0 Fourm. Flyjetta has a post seeing what interest there is. At least Neuspeed has the kits ready to ship and you don't have to wait for someone to develop something with your down payment.[HR][/HR]​Hey man to that jettared!! I heard that Jeremy from Matrix will drop the 2.0l kit for lack of interest. !!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Hey man to that jettared!! I heard that Jeremy from Matrix will drop the 2.0l kit for lack of interest. !![HR][/HR]​Yeah, that's what he said in the post. Too bad. I know a lot of people had their hopes up.
I just hope people stop bashing the Neuspeed charger because it's "so lame". At least it's better than vaporware and empty promises. It is a great product and I've been enjoying it since May. At least I know it's real.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

yes I agree with you on this one!! I'm sure you are enjoying your charger even more with the high alt. pulley!! You should have around 150 whp with that pulley if my calculations are right!! Maybe this will not be the same once you get to summer and high temperatures. Like Neuspeed said when testing the pulley, the high temperatures causes the timing to pull back and lose power as a result!
Well we will see your experience of it this summer I guess!!!








keep giving us some good updates!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

so guys should we do a fund raiser for jettared so he can dyno his car and give us some numbers ???


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

yeah!
my check is in the mail!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah!
my check is in the mail![HR][/HR]​hehehehe!!! tu si me haces reir speed!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Just an update. No MIL since the MAF was replaced.
BTW, has anyone gotten their O2 recall notice?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (AdidasCU)*

The drive pulley would also have to align with the crank pulley.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (AdidasCU)*

I just don't think anyone knows enough to comment.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just don't think anyone knows enough to comment.[HR][/HR]​
Since when has that ever stopped anybody on the 'Tex???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just don't think anyone knows enough to comment.

Since when has that ever stopped anybody on the 'Tex???







[HR][/HR]​
Umm! Never!


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just don't think anyone knows enough to comment.

Since when has that ever stopped anybody on the 'Tex???









Umm! Never![HR][/HR]​You can bolt the charger to a VR6 guys! 
What do you mean it has six cylinders? why does that matter?
no really, it does fit!

just kidding


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You can bolt the charger to a VR6 guys! 
What do you mean it has six cylinders? why does that matter?
no really, it does fit![HR][/HR]​
Hell, the Vr6 is just a glorified overgrown 8v anyway....still has only 2 valves for cylinder!!!


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (AdidasCU)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was askin about the 16v, because it has a manifold somewhat similar to the xflow 8v. upper and lower style... I was just curious...[HR][/HR]​It >could< work... maybee need to make a new lower manif. it is just a SC, so it could be made to work..


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (AdidasCU)*

so Bill, the temps are up to the high 50's, mid 60's. Any problems? I am thinking about doing this, but I want to see longer term results.







I want more power dammit


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

No problem today!







The car seems to run fine--no stumbling, pinging, etc. The real test will be 90 degree weather this summer!


----------



## psychojerm (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I was talking to APR today about this topic and they told me that Magnusson (sp?) told neuspeed not to put out that kit. It's very unsafe from what they said and yeah as soon as it gets hot then there's probably going to be an awful lot of problems.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (psychojerm)*

Ya i'm sure do you even know what this topic is about







sorry it just gets me


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:43 AM 1-27-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (psychojerm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was talking to APR today about this topic and they told me that Magnusson (sp?) told neuspeed not to put out that kit. It's very unsafe from what they said and yeah as soon as it gets hot then there's probably going to be an awful lot of problems.[HR][/HR]​That's interesting. Could you find out who he spoke to at Magnuson. I was speaking with an engineer in the technical department at Magnuson (no, I didn't get his name) about changing the oil in the charger. He said essentially that if I had no leaks, I should virtually never have to change it--it's a special oil that supposed to last for 200,000 miles.
In the conversation, I mentioned that I had installed the smaller pulley and was wondering if there is a recommended boost limit for the charger. He said that it depends on the application, but that I shouldn't drive the charger over 14,000 rpms. I took a rough measurement of the crank pulley and I think it must be around 5.75". With the pulley at 2.6", I shouldn't go over 6330 rpms for very long.
Perhaps that's what he meant about "unsafe". But from a hot weather point of view, that would be an engine problem, not a charger problem.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I took a rough measurement of the crank pulley and I think it must be around 5.75". With the pulley at 2.6", I shouldn't go over 6330 rpms for very long.[HR][/HR]​JettaRed... how did you measure the crank pully? I just had mine off last night when I was changine my timing belt, and it measured more like 5.25" diam. Also, in a perfect world (no restriction/perfect sc)the crank would be about 5.0" diam... So I really think you 5.75" is a bit on the high side...
So it you wanted to run the charger at 14000rpm max, you could use a (R*5.25)/14000 daimeter pulley, where R is your engine redline/maxrpm.
So if you said 6330rpm, that would be about a 2.37" inch pulley, so probably a 2.4" would be okay for the SC. 
Okay, so if my pulley measurment is off, tell me!








Also, by my calculations in a perfect world







a 2.4" pulley for you would yeild a boost pressure of 9.3 psi.
But is this really possible? someone said thier 2.8" was slipping at redline... I get the same feeling from mine (from the sound it makes).


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

Wow! That's good news. I must have been really off. I reached down with a tape measure--highly inaccurate. So, at 14000 rpm I'd have to be going almost 7000 rpm on the engine. That's much better, because I often hit 6500 rpm.
BTW, how many miles do you have that you are changing your timing belt already? How tough it is? Do you have the spanner tool to loosen the tensioner?
I've checked mine and it looks good and it measures 22.5mm wide with a caliper. Bentley says the wear limit is 22mm.


[Modified by JettaRed, 5:18 AM 1-28-2002]


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow! That's good news. I must have been really off. I reached down with a tape measure--highly inaccurate. So, at 14000 rpm I'd have to be going almost 7000 rpm on the engine. That's much better, because I often hit 6500 rpm.
BTW, how many miles do you have that you are changing your timing belt already? How tough it is? Do you have the spanner tool to loosen the tensioner?
I've checked mine and it looks good and it measures 22.5mm wide with a caliper. Bentley says the wear limit is 22mm.

[Modified by JettaRed, 5:18 AM 1-28-2002][HR][/HR]​Okay, I would feel much better if someone would post an accurate measurement of the crank pulley








But I measured across it with a ruler, and it seemed to be exactl 5.25" 
As far as the tbelt... Well I only have 30k... so the tbelt should last another 30k, right? but the tensioner started making squeakey/grinding noises... so I figured I would do both in one shot.
It was kind of a bitch... took about 6 hours







(first time probably takes way too long)... you need to remove the motor mount, mount bracket, lower tbelt cover, crank pulley... The mount bracket really sucks because it is very hard to weasle out and in (with the coolant tank above it making it even easier!)
You don't need the spanner to loosen the tensioner... just undo its nut and it 'lets go'... to tension it, you need the spanner... but I got by with a vise grip








Not to difficult... just time consuming.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Well, here are the results. Temp was 77.8 degrees. No pinging, no leaning. Timing retard at high end about 20 degrees.
Stock exhaust. Stock injectors (19#). 
134.1 whp puts it at 162 hp at the crank.








Power climb was very linear to redline. Torque almost max right off the line and held well to about 4500 rpm. Very driveable.
Extreme Motorsports is a Mitsubishi shop with cars right out of _The Fast and the Furious_. Though my numbers don't come close to what they are used to, the tech was quite impressed with the dyno results for a car that's 115hp stock.
A very special thanks to Rene and Krista at Hillside Imports www.hillsideimports.com for generously sponsoring this dyno!








EDIT: Better Scan

[Modified by JettaRed, 5:42 AM 1-31-2002]


[Modified by JettaRed, 11:19 AM 4-8-2003]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I've started a new thread for people who are SERIOUSLY INTERESTED in purchasing the Neuspeed Supercharger as part of a Group Buy in the next 4-8 weeks. Myself along with a couple of volunteers (hopefully) will be taking over the Group Buy for 2kjettaguy. 
Here's the Thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=230394 
(It's in the Forced Induction Forum)


----------



## DJ MiCRoByTe (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JollyRoger)*

nice jettared (edit your post dood ..it says 131 when it's 134 ..) .. but i would have expected a lil bit more since u had the cam and high-attitude pulley...like 5 whp more since all stock with NS sC with regular pulley is 132whp.. maybe with exhaust you'll be there .. but still good $hit dood .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











[Modified by DJ MiCRoByTe, 11:40 PM 1-30-2002]


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (DJ MiCRoByTe)*

Bill,
What gear did you do your dyno on? You are over 125whp on 2k rpms! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Joe


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bill,
What gear did you do your dyno on? You are over 125whp on 2k rpms! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Joe[HR][/HR]​It was a 4th gear pull. That line is the torque. (I wish it was the hp







)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (DJ MiCRoByTe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nice jettared (edit your post dood ..it says 131 when it's 134 ..) .. but i would have expected a lil bit more since u had the cam and high-attitude pulley...like 5 whp more since all stock with NS sC with regular pulley is 132whp.. maybe with exhaust you'll be there .. but still good $hit dood .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Oops! Fixed it. Thanks.
Here's what I think happened. First, the encouraging thing is the intake temp was 77.8 degrees--pretty warm, but not mid summer weather. Still, no pinging. However, I get a lot of timing retard (20+ degrees) full throttle at the top end. The chart doesn't really show a significant power loss, but it does dip. Neuspeed warned me that this would happen and that the net gain might be zero.
On the other hand, I can sure feel a difference. The engine is much more responsive, etc. If you think about it, I'm building boost earlier, so I should feel something earlier. The engine is keeping up with fueling, so no problem. It's just at 8 psi of non-intercooled boost, I'm going to get timing retard to keep the pinging in check.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's what I think happened. First, the encouraging thing is the intake temp was 77.8 degrees--pretty warm, but not mid summer weather. Still, no pinging. However, I get a lot of timing retard (20+ degrees) full throttle at the top end. The chart doesn't really show a significant power loss, but it does dip. Neuspeed warned me that this would happen and that the net gain might be zero.
[HR][/HR]​nice! some awesome data man.
Now if you could get rid of that timing retard without pinging.... someone smell an IC








To let you know, I now have 2 saab IC's that I am gonna weld a single fmic out of... I will be trying in the next couple of months to get this f-cker ic'ed







i am still running the stock pulley tho, and so this is great news to hear.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

The guy who dyno'd the car suggested water injection, pre-throttle body. I told him the idea had been kicked around a bit and there was concern with rotor damage from the water. Maybe I'll call Magnuson and ask an engineer there. A single nozzle between the maf and tb would be great!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Good numbers... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif honestly though I'm a little dissapointed. I was hoping your numbers would match that of the z-kit. But maybe with an exhaust, and bmc filter it will equal out. Either way I will probably snatch one of these chargers up in the near future unless anyone knows of a z-kit price drop


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I was expecting higher numbers also, but only based on what other people have said. Without a baseline dyno on the same dyno, it's hard to tell how much gain there is. I know dyno's vary a little. But, you know what, the "numbers" don't change how the car feels or drives.
The z-kit is $3500, isn't it? There's a gb for the neuspeed kit that's down to $2350 with shipping! Not bad.
I haven't seen the z-eng numbers. How far off are they?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

People with the z-kit are reporting 146-151 HP at the wheels from what I've read, however I don't know the tourqe numbers. I feel if Z-engineering wants to capture some of the 2.0 market they need to slash prices soon.


[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 12:48 PM 1-31-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]People with the z-kit are reporting 146-151 HP at the wheels from what I've read, however I don't know the tourqe numbers. I feel if Z-engineering wants to capture some of the 2.0 market they need to slash prices soon.
[HR][/HR]​They also don't have a MKIV kit and don't plan to do one.


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

The z-kit has 147-151 whp.
I bet the Hi-Alt pulley is a big improvement though. That is a lot of torque to begin with! 
Are you gonna be able to dyno on the normal pulley? There should be a significant improvement in the dyno sheet when this is compared.
-Joe


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Are you gonna be able to dyno on the normal pulley? There should be a significant improvement in the dyno sheet when this is compared.
-Joe[HR][/HR]​Don't know. I want to take one thing at a time. The folks at Hillside Imports were good enough to pay for this one. I did the dyno because other people want to know the numbers and Rene and Krista footed the bill. But my car isn't any faster or slower than it was before the dyno, and I'd rather put the money into a mod.
We'll see.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Keep up the good work! Its your exhaust that is killing your power now!!


----------



## Eli (Jan 25, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

If you want Ill help you hijack a tanker of jet fuel. that way you wont have to worry about water injection.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Eli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you want Ill help you hijack a tanker of jet fuel. that way you wont have to worry about water injection.







[HR][/HR]​Thanks. I'll stick to my 5 gallon can of Toluene!


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

The Z-Eng 146whp was with a Brospeed Header & Eurosport Cat-back and maybe some other stuff.
Good stuff.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

so JettaRed, did you receive your injectors yet?? You said you would receive them today if i'm not mistaking!!!
Another thing, did you talk to magnusen about the water injection kit if it will be bad for the rotors?? Personally I don't think it would do any harm to it because the water particals are so small. Another suggestion would be to drill a small hole on the side of the supercharger after the rotors and fit the nozzle for the water injection there. I think it will be more effective because it would cool the charger after air being compressed. Instead if you locate it just after the MaF, the air would still need to be compressed and would not be as effective. You also could set up a pressure switch that opens lets say at 8psi to cool down the charge so that you don't use to much water!! 
In the aquamist kit, they give you that kind of switch that can be set between 3psi and 30 psi if I'm not mistaken!!! I'm sure this will gain lot's of power where you need it the most at high Rpm when the air get's very hot i'm sure.
Anyways, keep us updated and get a muffler soon!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

Hey Golf_2K2L: I can see in your sig that you have a BMC filter!!! So how do you feel the car with the filter and charger ?? Do you feel an increase with the filter??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Funny you should ask. I just came in the house from taking the car on a short test drive, about 10 miles round trip. I put the injectors in tonight.
Before starting up, I turned the key to on, but didn't start it. I do that everytime I disconnect the battery. It lets the ecu adapt the throttle body. Then, just to be safe (and because I have VAG-COM), I did a forced throttle body adaptation. Probably overkill, but it's only 30 seconds.
Well, it started up with no problem. Idle was a little rougher, but not much. With the VAG-COM I could tell that I was running rich, but the ecu needs time to adjust to the new fueling. BTW, I put the 3 bar fpr back in. With 3 bars, I'm only 10cc more than I was with stock injectors at 4 bars.
By the time I got home, things settled down a little. My long term fuel trim jumped to -25% almost immediately, meaning I was very rich. But there was no stumbling or any other physical indication. Without the VAG-COM, I wouldn't have known. By the end of the drive, I was at -23.4%--getting better. However, I go rich quite easily when I blip the throttle. Again, by looking at O2 sensor voltages. Any value under -25% (closer to 0%) means the ecu is able to compensate.
Now, for drivability, the car is noticably quicker, especially on the low end. I didn't really push it because I wasn't sure what would happen. I will experiment over this weekend and see what happens. I can only read three groups at a time, so I need to figure out which ones I want. I'm definitely going to watch the O2 voltages for a while, but I want to see if I get any timing retard or misfires.
I will also see what happens to my gas mileage and I'll check my spark plugs in a couple of days. What I really want to see is what it does at the top end, but I'm going to proceed cautiously.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I haven't contacted Magnuson yet. I got sidetracked. The aquamist thing sounds interesting. Can you point me to a site for it?
Replacing the injectors was not too hard, other than I had to remove the charger to do it. The injectors are Ford Motorsport injectors, but they are made by Bosch. The data sheet came with them and they were all flow rated at 24.3 lbs at 45 psi. That equates to around 255cc. I got these from http://www.jdsperformance.com for only $25 a piece! That's a lot better than $83 each from RC Engineering or $125 each for OEM G60 injectors, especially if I'm experimenting.
The stock injectors on my car have an air feed from the airbox. The Ford injectors do not. At first I freaked because I discovered this after I had taken everything off, but I was able to get ahold of Jeff Lowell at Neuspeed and he said that that air feed was probably to better atomize the fuel. As a matter of fact, the Neuspeed kit puts a check valve in the line so the positive maifold pressure from the charger doesn't blow the fuel into the airbox. So, I did without the air line. Didn't seem to be a problem, I just capped the nipple on the intake.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed it's interesting what you are saying about the injectors!!! I had a feeling that you already had the injectors!! You made me think about something I read in the 12v vr6 forum that somebody did a modification with his MAF to trim the big injectors with stock computer!!! He did it on N/A engine and tried it also on forced 
induction and they say it works wonders!!! They increase the diameter of the MAF so that the computer trims down the pulse width.
Here's the link to the thread if you did not see it yet: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=157169&page=1 
I'm sure it should work also on your car with the big injectors!!!
Anyways good work and feedback as always !!! I will look forward to see the progression this weekend!!
see ya


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

here is the link of the aquamist website but I don't know how much it is and there's different stages !!! Stage 1 is more than enough for your application.
http://www.aquamist.co.uk/ 
I saw on the 12v forum gain 25 whp on his vortech supercharger without touching boost or other variables!!! so it means it works!! His name is 4sfed 4. 
Anyways check the website!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Thanks for the info. I have already seen the post in the VR6 forum and think it's interesting. Another way to allow more air without enlarging the MAF would be to cut a hole in the connecting pipe between the MAF and throttle body, and attach one of those little K&N filters that the air pump uses when you use a cone filter. You could calculate the right size hole based on the formula that Jeff used for his bigger MAF. Essentially, you're allowing unmetered air in. 
Hmmm! I'm going to have to think about that.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

hehehehee JettaRed I'm sure we will find a way to produce more power out of this kit!!! you just have to do the right mods and you will get there!! Let's keep our minds busy!! 
As for now, you are a testbed for everyone with the charger!! It's cool that you are doing this !!! People will learn from your experience!!
I hope the results will be good so that when I get my charger I will know what to do thanks to you







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















[Modified by vento 95 GL, 11:35 PM 2-1-2002]


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 11:35 PM 2-1-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

you are making me so impatient,if you were in chgo. we'd be at the dyno in the morning.i picked up a smaller belt today i found a gates at napa 2050mm 25mm shorter than the mk3 belt that comes with the charger belt# is 060802 anyone with a mk3 thats considering a smaller pulley write that # down it took me a week to find the belt size on the charger which is 2075mm its about 1 in. shorter hopfully stops the sliping.next sat . i'll get my injectors in and i'll be at the dyno it pisses me off i'll have to buy a 3bar just in case, which will probably be the case.on the mk3 charger you have to modify your three bar so i cant thow it back on. well anyway i think this was a good move i am hoping one way or another we are going to make the 150hp range then i promised myself i'll stop...ya right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 11:48 PM 2-1-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Nortave2.0: What do you think about the BMC CDA airfilter??? Do you feel any gain in hp than your previous setup??? How is the sound??


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

its been a long time since i have had an airbox to compare it to .there was a cone filter on when i had the s/c installed on the mk3,and it was right on the end of the s/c intake piping sucking hot air the cda box connects the same place but its enclosed.the filter box is longer and the open end fits right against the opening of my tubo-vent fender so i didnt use any of the tubing or the bracket.i believe its the vr6 application that i used .overall i like it and it worked out perfect for my application and looks sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

I'm glad everything worked out great!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So how is the sound???
hmmmmm I'm sure it must be very nice








Do you have any pics to show us???










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 2:15 PM 2-2-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

The car is running well, but still running rich, though you can't tell without monitoring the o2. I'm going to try some unmetered air. I bought a Fram crankcase breather filter for GM cars. It has a 1" connection. I drilled a 1" hole in my intake connector pipe, right after the MAF. I'm going to see if this raises the long term trim value.
Otherwise, the car is pulling as strong as ever. Idles well and really takes off.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Glad to hear to that Jettared!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it going buddy!!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

oohh by the way , the aquamist kit stage 1 is about 450$. I know it's a bit expensive but it is one of the best or else you could do one yourself for a lot cheaper. Anyways if you compare it to an intercooler kit , it is not that expensive for the power it will give you!!
I think you already know , but there is a vortexer called Marty on the 12v forum who did a water injection kit for his vortech supercharger, but I don't know if he finished it yet!! Anyways I heard he would sell the kit for about 280$ which is his cost price. It is very good and also comparable to the Aquamist stage 1. He uses a 100psi water pump







Anyways I just wanted to let you know for the future!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Here's pictures of my unmetered air mod. This is intended to compensate for the larger injectors. I'm getting more hp, it feels, but I'm running a bit rich. This should help.
This is the crankcase breather filter for GM vehicles. Fram part number BA3631.








Here is the 1" hole I drilled.








And here is the filter installed. It just presses in. When I can find a 1" O-ring, I'll put it on the inside to make sure the thing stays in place. It's pretty snug now.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

more great work by the red 1 .now i see what you mean on the mk3 i'll have to go through metal . let us know what the new #'s are when you get some new readings from the maf mod.i may give the 4bar a shot if this shows some good results thanks alot B.A.i think i found a home for my bmc breather filter that came with the box







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:28 PM 2-2-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

In the photos above, notice that I keep a quart of oil in the engine compartment. That way, it's nice and warm if I have to add it. I don't think adding cold oil to a hot engine is a good idea.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I thought about that!!! I said what the hell is he doing with that oil in the engine compartment







you always have new tricks up your sleeves hein!!!








So did you test the car with the little breather filter??? How does it feel now??
keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Definitely more power. Actually a little scary on back roads. I've got to give it a day, but my long term fuel trim is definitely better. Ideally, the a/f ratio should be in the 12.5 to 13 range, and I was running rich. The extra air seems to be bringing the a/f ratio up a bit. I'll give it a couple of days. Who knows, I may add another breather filter to the other side. If I get too lean, I can always plug the hole.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Time to buy a A/F guage huh!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Definitely more power. Actually a little scary on back roads. I've got to give it a day, but my long term fuel trim is definitely better. Ideally, the a/f ratio should be in the 12.5 to 13 range, and I was running rich. The extra air seems to be bringing the a/f ratio up a bit. I'll give it a couple of days. Who knows, I may add another breather filter to the other side. If I get too lean, I can always plug the hole.[HR][/HR]​Wow sounds nice man!!! what about putting the 4 bar regulator instead of plugging the hole!! Do you think it will be too rich afterwards??
I agree about getting A/F gauge so you can see what's up!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I've got an a/f gauge (Autometer), but haven't installed it yet. Been too busy.
















I have been reading the o2 sensor voltages, that's how I know I've been rich.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*



> I've got an a/f gauge (Autometer), but haven't installed it yet. Been too busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Definitely more power, a little scary, those are the words i want to here







you deserve every pony you get and then some.just not mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 11:35 PM 2-2-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

jettared do you think there will be less timing retard with this upgrade.i would think there is less chance of detonation,maybe running a little cooler so the timing shouldnt retard as much?


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:21 AM 2-3-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow sounds nice man!!! what about putting the 4 bar regulator instead of plugging the hole!! Do you think it will be too rich afterwards??
I agree about getting A/F gauge so you can see what's up!! [HR][/HR]​Putting the 4 bar back in with a second breather filter may be a way to go, but though my long term fuel trim is getting better, it's still not where it should be.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]jettared do you think there will be less timing retard with this upgrade.i would think there is less chance of detonation,maybe running a little cooler so the timing shouldnt retard as much?[HR][/HR]​well I was thinking about what you said, but wouldn't be the opposite. When putting those little filters after the MAF, aren't you sucking the hot air from the engine bay???
So it should be worst no ???? just thinking !!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Putting the 4 bar back in with a second breather filter may be a way to go, but though my long term fuel trim is getting better, it's still not where it should be.[HR][/HR]​
what is your long term fuel trim now??? It was -25% before, right?? Did it go down with the addition of the little filter!! 
it would be nice to try with two little filters and the 4 bar just for the heck of it to see what happens!!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

i will be doing the 4bar and 24# injectors next week sat. although i picked up a new 3bar just in case it wont run with the 4 bar. i will also be testing out a new pulley.i want mine to be scary


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

good luck for next week !! I hope everything will be fine!!! try running two breather filter with the 4 bar fuel pressure!!!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

thanks ,jettared's testing has made me a believer this can be done. i have all my parts breathers,injectors, new fuel filter,smaller belt,new fpr,and if all goes well a test drive on a 2.4 pulley .i doubt i'll leave it on though i have a friend with a water inj. kit on his civic i may be getting he just did a motor swap and turbo.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

wow your equipped to go to war so to speak!!!














Nice stuff man!! One thing though, you will never have the same power as Jetta Red because you have an automatic trans!! Am I right??? 
Did Jetta Red changed his belt when he went with the high alt. pulley?? Anyways it's a good thing changing the belt so you can have more friction!!! slopiness is a killer on supercharger!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
cool we have two guys doing some R&D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

no i dont believe he changed the belt although i had some slop even before the 2.6 pulley it may be the spring in my tensioner.its a different belt to begin with on the mk3.and yes all being equal a 5-speed should whoop my a$$ thats my motivation


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

If I 'm not mistaking, the difference between you and jetta red is more like 16whp, right???
If I remember, you got 118 whp and jetta red 134whp!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

NORTAVE2.0 and I have different engines. Mine did not require a smaller belt. I do not have a spring tensioner--mine is manually set.
BTW, I measured my crank pulley today. The outer rim measures 5 5/8" (5.625"). That gives me an rpm multiplier of 2.1634615384615384615384615384615 (he he) with a 2.6" pulley. So, if 14,000 rpms is the max I should drive the charger, I should go faster that 6471 rpms! for very long, at least.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Well, I added a second hole and second filter, close to the throttle body and on the back. I immedately was reading very low voltages under load. I reset codes so I'd get a new measurement on long term trim. It still went to -18.8% though I was running lean at wot. Don't worry, I backed off immediately.
Now, I can restrict the hole on the second filter or plug it completely, or put the 4 bar back on. I know what the consensus is going to be, but I want to see what happens to my fuel mileage first.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, I measured my crank pulley today. The outer rim measures 5 5/8" (5.625"). That gives me an rpm multiplier of 2.1634615384615384615384615384615 (he he) with a 2.6" pulley. So, if 14,000 rpms is the max I should drive the charger, I should go faster that 6471 rpms! for very long, at least.[HR][/HR]​JettaRed, What engine do you have? I thought you had an AEG? I have an AEG and I measured my crank pulley as 5.25" ??? what is going on here? Are there different crank pulleys?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

I double-checked. I used a caliper and it measured 143mm/5.675".


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...what is going on here? Are there different crank pulleys?[HR][/HR]​It looks like there may be. I have a copy of ETKA which is what the VW parts department uses to look up parts. In the illustration for the crank pulley (called a "vibration damper") there are two and one looks smaller. The only thing is, there is only one part number. The other pulley comes up "part number unknown". The one with a part number has number 06A105243E.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

In my parts manual I have 1 listed. 06A 105 243 E $195.00
is that the same as yours red?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

That's the number in ETKA. I didn't look for a number on my pulley itself.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I added a second hole and second filter, close to the throttle body and on the back. I immedately was reading very low voltages under load. 
Now, I can restrict the hole on the second filter or plug it completely, or put the 4 bar back on. I know what the consensus is going to be, but I want to see what happens to my fuel mileage first.[HR][/HR]​Jetta Red, I was reading in the 12v vr6 forum your replies in the big maf thread and I think Jefnes4 is right about trying to find a vr6 maf housing !!!
Or instead of using the breather filters, just run a 1 inch tubing before the maf to the hole after the maf. I did not understood fully is reply about saying that the air entering the breather filter is always constant , compared to the air in the airbox which is varies depending on engine load!!! so is it that why your long term fuel trim doesn't go down?? 
But the bigger maf housing would definitely trick the maf and trim down the injectors!!! what do you think??
Another thing, aren't the breather filters letting more hot air in??? That would be bad right??? you should definitely try to run tubings to the airbox.
So I guess the breather are not good anymore, but hey you tried. it's time to go to the next phase


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It looks like there may be. I have a copy of ETKA which is what the VW parts department uses to look up parts. In the illustration for the crank pulley (called a "vibration damper") there are two and one looks smaller. The only thing is, there is only one part number. The other pulley comes up "part number unknown". The one with a part number has number 06A105243E.[HR][/HR]​Damn! If that means that I got stuck with the smaller crank pulley (i double checked as well: 5.25")... then I cannot make as much boost on the 2.8" sc pulley








I wonder if Neuspeed knows about this? And i wonder why there would be two pulleys? 
JettaRed: could you measure some of your other pullies, like PS, AC, and Alt. ? I wonder if they are all different, or just the crank.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

What about using a larger throttle body?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Well, for one, I don't think it would match to the charger. The other thing is that all the air would still come through the maf. What I'm trying to do is trick the maf into thinking there is less air coming in than there really is. Then the ecu will calculate that it needs less fuel.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, for one, I don't think it would match to the charger. The other thing is that all the air would still come through the maf. What I'm trying to do is trick the maf into thinking there is less air coming in than there really is. Then the ecu will calculate that it needs less fuel.[HR][/HR]​The MAF is used to calculate the air flow.... The ECU has to know the cross sectional area of the MAF housing to do this. So if you increase the MAF housing diameter, you decrease the amount of air the ECU 'sees'. Essentially doing the same as you are.
You would almost need to make a new pipe to run from the MAF to the TB.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

hey Jetta Red show us all your Star trek intake that you made














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

LOL. I am no longer sane!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

return of frankenstien! i take it thats just for cooler air on the breathers







once you get everything in order are you going back to dyno?


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 3:00 AM 2-5-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Yeah, it's for cooler air. Air around the engine gets pretty hot. Also, the I.D. ot those hoses is 5/8", so I am effectively creating a 1.25" opening for un-metered air, instead of 2" (2x1" holes).
I don't know about getting it dyno'd yet. There's a guy around here (2kjettaguy) with a stock SC that I want to get impressions from, since I easily forget what it was like before. While that's not empirical, at least we'll know if it's real or if it's Memorex.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

THE FLUX CAPACITOR!!!!


----------



## grue (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

remember: don't cross the streams.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jetta_fiend)*

quote:[HR][/HR]remember: don't cross the streams.[HR][/HR]​I just stick the hoses up in the air if I do that. Kinda like Soviet tanks that could go under water.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

all bs aside, that intake is very ugly, and i highly doubt it doesn anything! you make me laugh!!








what makes you think the ammount of air thoes 2 garden hoses bring in will be proportionate to the ammount of fuel your nego rig fuel upgrades pump in??
i thought your whole reson behind the neuspeed supercharger was you dont have to fool with your car, and that it is bolt on and go, and it is made by the highly skilled engineers at neuspeed. 
what in the hell are you doing to your car?????


[Modified by speed51133, 4:37 PM 2-5-2002]


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Flow through
two 5/8" holes DOES NOT equal the same as one 1.25" hole.
Area of a circle= pi * radius^2
area of two 5/8" holes = 2*pi*(0.3125^2) = 0.61 sq in.
area of 1.25" hole = pi*(0.625^2) = 1.23 sq in
Flow = velocty * area 
be careful, you're method while cheap may produce some 'funny' results.
Like why it leans out on top... i.e. your holes change the MAF reading differently
at different rpms, so while -18% LTFC may be good at 3000rpm it is off 
at 5000rpm and at idle because of the holes. You are changing the
'shape' of the curve. All you want to do is change the 'gain'. NOT BOTH.
Don't woory about your long tem fuel correction. It is supposed to be 
-20% when trying to run 20% bigger injectors.THIS IS NORMAL.
If cheap is the way yu want to go then try
making a 'calibrator' with a 10K pot and MAF connectors from the dealer.
use the 'pot' to adjust the gain as desired. 
Now the ECU is trying to 'fix' your hole(s) too.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Jefnes3)*

Thanks, Jeff. You're right. So one 1" hole is "larger" than two 5/8" holes. Fortunately, I don't lean out under partial or full throttle at high rpms and high load. I am consistently between .7v and .865v at loads greater than 50%.
The potentiometer idea is interesting, but if -20% trim is "normal", then maybe I remove the life support systems and see if the trim stabilizes. I can easily plug the holes on the breathers or remove them altogether. Duct tape is great!
As far as how it looks, Speed, I don't usually drive with my hood up, so it doesn't really matter. And I hope your dog is ok.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

An Update:
The first fill up (1/2 tank) after the injectors yielded 16.5 mpg!








Two more fills brought me to around 20 mpg.








Tonight I'm at 22.8 mpg!








I was getting around 25 mpg before the injectors, so the 22.8 mpg is great! There is a noticeable difference in the responsiveness of the engine with the bigger injectors.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

hey good to hear things are looking better fuel wise.so you think it takes a period of time for the ecu to adjust . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Yeah, I know it does and Jeff is right in what he said. I was just too impatient to wait.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

OK, here's my idea for delivery of water injection. The stock injectors have an air rail that feeds air to the injector to better mix the fuel before delivery to the cylinder (see item 17 in the drawing). Normally, it runs to the connector pipe just after the MAF. Why not insert a water injector in the end and have it deliver water vapor to the mix?
Just a thought. (I know there may be formation of water droplets, etc., and that may not work. But I thought I'd throw the idea out there.)


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Jetta Red I don't think it would do any good !!! The purpose of water injection is to spray water vapors in the intake charge so that it absorbs the heat. Depending on the water nozzle and quantity of water introduced, by the time it reaches the pistons, almost all the water has already evaporated. So when you say to introduce the water directly in the injectors would be like if you put your intake in a bucket of water!!!! anyways kind of!!! does it make sense!!!
Anyways that's the way I understand it !!! Maybe I'm wrong !!! I'm no expert in water misting, but the way I see it is that it would not work!!!


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:02 PM 2-6-2002]


----------



## 4th 020 (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I don't think it would be anything like putting your intake in a bucket of water. The size of the holes in the injectors are small(probably ideal). You would need some sort of a check valve to keep water out of there when you don't want it and a way to activate(probably by RPM). All in all I like the idea


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Now THAT'S tuning!!,all sarcasam aside,It's much easier to look at while humming the "A Team" theme song in your head.It looks like some Hollywood contraption they would come up with,Oh well at least at the "lofty" 130ish hp levels your working with,it'll be hard for even the dumbest of ideas to hurt anything.Keep on engineering,you'll hit that elusive 135hp mark in no time!!Maybe some motorsports teams will even come looking for you to reengineer some of their stuff too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (4th 020)*

unfortunatly the new intake manifold will most likely have to be tapped 2 injectors .would probably be best .i'm trying to get my friend's setup he hasnt made up his mind if he is going to use it with his turbo yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...Anyways that's the way I understand it !!! Maybe I'm wrong !!! I'm no expert in water misting, but the way I see it is that it would not work!!![HR][/HR]​LOL. Yeah, I shouldn't design at 5 am when I haven't had coffee yet!


----------



## turbo2.0 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

this supercharger is new to me cuz i went to the turbo side of it cant you just fit a intercooler on to a supercharger??? dont laugh im new


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (turbo2.0)*

good question


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (turbo2.0)*

water cooling is probably the only option with this charger.which doesnt make it a bad idea i think its what jackson recommends with thier chargers as i saw they are a aquamist distributor.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (turbo2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this supercharger is new to me cuz i went to the turbo side of it cant you just fit a intercooler on to a supercharger??? dont laugh im new







[HR][/HR]​It depends on the type and configuration of the charger. A centrifugal charger like the one z-engineering makes is essentially a belt driven turbo and you could easily adapt an intercooler. The Neuspeed charger is an integrated charger and intake manifold with no easy way to insert an intercooler between the charger and intake valves.
Why did Neuspeed do it that way? My opinion only is that they did a market analysis based on the business they've done with their other products and decided there would be a greater market for kits that were simple enough to be installed by the customer.
Factory superchargers using the same Eaton rotor group (a Roots type charger) usually have an intercooler designed into the configuration, but aftermarket kits usually don't have the luxury to do that. The could do that, but the cost would probably outprice the market. You are already at $3000 to $3500 for most Eaton based kits, another $1000 or more for an intercooler would probably not be acceptable to the large customer base needed to recover costs and make a profit.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

hey Jettared, I found an Interesting page on the internet about water injection in supercharger application!!! The guy has a Miata with a jackson supercharger which uses an eaton supercharger!!! he placed the nozzle before the rotors!!!
check it out!!! there's a lot of info that you can use:
http://www.avatar.com/~kory/h2o-injection.htm


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (4th 020)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't think it would be anything like putting your intake in a bucket of water. The size of the holes in the injectors are small(probably ideal). You would need some sort of a check valve to keep water out of there when you don't want it and a way to activate(probably by RPM). All in all I like the idea







[HR][/HR]​I see your point, but it's not like if your introducing a burnable liquid like alcohol.
It would do more harm than good because you would mix directly water with gasoline which is not very good!!! Like I said, look at the people putting a water injection and look where they place the nozzle. They always put it after the MAF and before the throttle body most of the time. That is because you want the h2o to absorb the hot air so that the intake charge remains cold and prevents detonation.
Introducing water directly into the injectors won't resolve your problem of detonation because the mist has no time to evaporate and ,thus not absorbing the heat. 
Capish now!!!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey Jettared, I found an Interesting page on the internet about water injection in supercharger application!!! ...[HR][/HR]​Interesting approach, but I think the charger is before his throttlebody. It looks like water goes through the TB, but not the charger. I could be wrong though.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Interesting approach, but I think the charger is before his throttlebody. It looks like water goes through the TB, but not the charger. I could be wrong though.[HR][/HR]​I think your right man!!! hehehhehe my mistake







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I just sent an email to Jackson racing about the use of water injection. I know they are a dealer of aquamist water injection and are using them with their charger. I asked them if it is bad to inject water in the rotors?? If it affects the life of the charger or if it create rust in the long run!!!
I'm still waiting for a response so as soon as I receive something I'll let you know


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

jackson is not a distributor.thats a mistake on aquamist's site.they do use the kit with some applications though their testing on the kit shows charged air temps brought down to 60-80 degrees.i just talked to shaun at moss motors"jackson".and i think its been concluded that the injection should be made to the charged air most likely the manifold would be tapped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:53 PM 2-8-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I heard back from Magnuson. Injecting water mist before the rotors is a BAD thing. Apparently, the tolerances are so close that the water actually gets forced under the coating on the rotors and causes it to flake off. From there, you get corrosion and deterioration of the rotors.
Looks like any water application is going to have to be after the rotors.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I
Injecting water mist before the rotors is a BAD thing. Apparently, the tolerances are so close that the water actually gets forced under the coating on the rotors and causes it to flake off. From there, you get corrosion and deterioration of the rotors.
.[HR][/HR]​So my first thought about putting it after the rotors was good!!!







Anyways it's no big deal tapping a little hole for the water nozzle!!! any loser can do that!!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

so jettaRed any updates on how your car is running!!!!! Does the fuel trim seams to stabilize ???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Well, I just got back from a test drive (that's right, at midnight). I put the stock injectors back in. The car runs much better throughout the rpm range and no more Dr. Frankenstein.
The bigger injectors gave it a little more in the mid-range, but was hurting the top end. I think I was getting too much fuel and wasn't optimizing my power. Basically, when the car was open loop, I was too rich.
(And for all those guys who warned me this would happen, go ahead and say "I told you so.")
Even with the un-metered air tricks, the car just wasn't smooth. And it started to make weird noises. So, I now have a set of 24# injectors for sale--flow tested and matched!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

have you thought about nitrous oxide? with a small nozzle(wet 20-35shot) and a 15 lb tank it should last a while and should give good reliable results without sacrificing the life of the motor .... a good wet kit with purge kit, bottle heater, blow down tube, and all the plumbing runs about 800$


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]have you thought about nitrous oxide? with a small nozzle(wet 20-35shot) and a 15 lb tank it should last a while and should give good reliable results without sacrificing the life of the motor .... a good wet kit with purge kit, bottle heater, blow down tube, and all the plumbing runs about 800$ [HR][/HR]​LOL. Thanks, but I think I'm going to kool it for a while.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
LOL. Thanks, but I think I'm going to kool it for a while.







[HR][/HR]​hahahahaha!!!! JettaRed did you throw the towel already!!!















your right!! you should take it easy now and think on what you want to do!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

What about using an aftermarket intake system? I am thinking about buying the AEM system, but I need to measure the position on the throttle body to figure out If i need to buy the 2.0, vr6, or 1.8t system.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i just got back from getting the injectors installed left the 4 bar in.no maf mods,had to try that 2.4 pulley since my pinging went away with the injectors, no fault codes. so hit 11 psi @6200 rpm i'll be ordering a aquamist system this week







oh and thanks jettared and rich mike and katie at DUBWERKS


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 4:09 PM 2-9-2002]


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Congrats BRO, I wouldn't of belived it, but I need witness it with my own eyes 11 PSI. I guess I'll be staying in your rear view mirror. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Return of the Jetta)*

YOU GOT 11 PSI???? Holy crap that is sweet! What pulley did you use, and how is it running? Man, that is really good to hear. please elaborate for the rest of us.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i just got back from getting the injectors installed left the 4 bar in.no maf mods,had to try that 2.4 pulley since my pinging went away with the injectors, no fault codes. so hit 11 psi @6200 rpm i'll be ordering a aquamist system this week







oh and thanks jettared and rich mike and katie at DUBWERKS
[HR][/HR]​Hoooooly sh*t!!!!!!!







11 psi. so did you dyno the car yet ??? damn 11 psi is alot !! I think you definatelly need a water injection now







I'm surprised you have no pinging with that much boost. The injectors are 24# . right? 
I would definatelly lower the compression to 9:1 or 9.5:1 just to be safe!!!!
How much boost are you getting at lower rpm and mid rpm??
Anyways man congrats and hope everything will go well!!!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

yes they are the 24# injectors from jds i wasnt watching the boost to rpm that close we were flying back to chgo.we past up the 294 exit i was having fun and had to ride back through the city.it doesnt take much to get boost now just a tap and it seems to hold and build boost better i had a 1 1/2 inch smaller belt put on it so it stays nice and tight with the mk3 tensioner also i saw gas gauge go through half a tank of gas


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

OK, when you drill and tap the holes for the water injectors, be sure to remove the charger from the engine and keep the rotor housing above the holes so no shavings fall into it. 
Watch that compression with that much boost! If you don't blow your engine up, I may have to consider a 2.4" pulley. Maybe I'll hold on to those 24 pounders for a while. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We now have a new crazy man!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

BTW, change your signature!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

yo Nortave2.0: do you have an a/f gauge to see if you are running rich at high rpm???


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

yes hang on to the injectors that much boost is really pushin it but its running much more in the stoich to rich never going lean in boost like it was.i will try my best not to blow it up b4 i get some h2o.you know how hard it is not to hit it


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
.i will try my best not to blow it up b4 i get some h2o.you know how hard it is not to hit it







[HR][/HR]​when you get your water injection, run it with a 50/50 mix of distilled water and alcohol or water and methanol !! This will give you max power!!!
when are you going back to the dyno??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

I've established good raport with the shop foreman at my dealership. He's got a second generation Scirocco (16v) with a turbo as big as a soccer ball. I think he's pushing 25psi. It puts down 392 hp at the wheels. Well, on Thursday he took all the teeth off of 2nd gear playing around.
Now that you have all that power, be gentle on your tranny.


----------



## usdm (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

You have to be real careful with running the blower that high. At some point, you will lose more efficiency because the air gets only gets hotter as the rotors spin faster. 
If you run the water injection, try and see if you can tap lines into the lower manifold runners individually. 
Just a thought......


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (usdm)*

There comes a point when the rotors will stop compressing the air, ans just start thrashing it around. It is like turning a fan up way to high, and hearing the blades beat the air to shreads. I don't know the rev limits if this pariticlaur charger (someone said 14k rpms) but it would be smart to check and see if it is doing this. At some point in the rev range it may become terribly inefficent and just beat the air around
I hope this is not the case, because I want 11psi


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i will plan on going to the dyno the end of next week.i'll have my brother scan and post the old which was 125 hp and 123 torque which would have probably inreased without anymore boost seeing that the belt and fuel issues have been addressed.i dont want to post any inaccurate #'s but there is a huge difference in the old and new g-tech #"s







it really feels as big of a difference as when i went from no boost to the supercharger.and every night i am going to say a prayer for my trannie.


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 12:17 PM 2-10-2002]


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (usdm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You have to be real careful with running the blower that high. At some point, you will lose more efficiency because the air gets only gets hotter as the rotors spin faster. 
If you run the water injection, try and see if you can tap lines into the lower manifold runners individually. 
Just a thought......[HR][/HR]​The dT when you hit 14000 does seem to 'take off'.. but not insanely.. here is a graph from the Eaton site for the M45 charger:


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

Hey if northave loses at more gas mileage, he should change his name to "northave2.0mpg"


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Return of the Jetta)*

where did you get the pulley? Jettared are you going to try this?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]where did you get the pulley? Jettared are you going to try this?[HR][/HR]​He had it fabricated. A while ago, I remember seeing different pulley options on the TRD site, but thye're not there anymore. Maybe I'll make a phone call if I really want to go this route.
I'm not going to try it anytime soon. I don't have money for water injection and I think that is going to be absolutely necessary with 11psi. I'm going to wait a while and see if things go well.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]where did you get the pulley? Jettared are you going to try this?[HR][/HR]​you can go here if you want different size of pulley.
go to http://www.toysport.com. They sell the TRd supercharger for toyota and can offer different size of pulleys. From 3.6 inch to 2 inch size. I know they fit neuspeed's supercharger because they are manufactured by magnusen. Even Jetta Red noted that when he took off his pulley he saw the trd logo stamped on the pulley!!!
Anyways here is the link of the pulley options : http://www.toysport.com/TRD SUperchargers.htm 
The pulley options are at the end of the page!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

What does TRD use to cool the charge after 7 psi?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

good question i have seen a kit from trd but all it was is the pulley and injectors.when i got to work tonight my friend wanted to take it for a ride i told him not to beat it and just leave it in drive so he gets in it and mashes it holy sh!t he leaves a 40 foot patch with smoke pouring out the wheel wells that doesnt mean anything but it looked awesome i would have never dreamed my slushbox would have traction problems


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*








Man, don't do this to me! (J/K)


----------



## usdm (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed,
My email sever just took a dive. Just wanted to know if you got the message.
IM if you can.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]good question i have seen a kit from trd but all it was is the pulley and injectors.when i got to work tonight my friend wanted to take it for a ride i told him not to beat it and just leave it in drive so he gets in it and mashes it holy sh!t he leaves a 40 foot patch with smoke pouring out the wheel wells that doesnt mean anything but it looked awesome i would have never dreamed my slushbox would have traction problems







[HR][/HR]​You should give Magnuson a call and ask if 11 psi is ok. All their charts they show show a maximum 10 psi boost.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i would have never dreamed my slushbox would have traction problems







[HR][/HR]​
Poor little torque converter. I bet its burning up!!!


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

I'm afraid to go over 9lbs with my T3/310CC on stock CR(AEG), and you are running 11lbs on a roots blower. I guess ABAs have stronger internals? JettaRed, what block do you use to monitor the 02? Right now i am running rich as hell(310ccs with Cartech FPR pretty much at the highest ratio with constant boost of 5psi woth spikes to 7-8) On the lowend i am running way to rich but then it seems to get to a nice ratio at the top. But if i lower the a/f ratio on the FPR i have a nice ration in the mid-range but lean up-top, especially in 5th. I have a 3bar in right now, would it be better for me to put in a 4bar and lean out the Cartech? Would that allow me to have a nice ratio in both the mid-range and top end?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTI RB)*

i just want to say thanks for the concerns.i wont be suprised if i run into other problem when this was done on sat. i didnt even think the car was going to run with the injectors .i am just going to do what i can to reduce the risk if thats possible.a 5-speed conversion is down the road anyway and i hope i'll still have a charger but i know what i want and i got it .my friend ran the same boost on that charger for 2 years and believe me he drives hard he went turbo but the charger had no apparent damage im more concerned with the slushbox than the charger once i get the aquamist that is.the water will reduce boost pressure with an increase hp so they say


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTI RB)*

Real-time O2 readings are displayed at engine display block 033. Short-term/Long-term Fuel Trim measurements are displayed at block 032.
As I've mentioned elsewhere, I put the stock injectors back in. With a 4 bar fpr, they are flowing up to 242cc. The 24# injectors at 3 bar flow about 252cc. Even though it's only 10cc more, I was running rich throughout.
My LTFT would jump to -25% if I plugged the holes in the intake tube. Right now with everything back together, I'm at -14.8% and the car is running much better.
Your 310cc injectors may just be too much. Stock 1.8T injectors flow between 266cc and 314cc, but the ECU is probably mapped for that size. You may want to try G60 (270cc) or 24# injectors and closely monitor your O2 readings and LTFT. Using a 4 bar fpr with 24# injectors yields about 290cc. If you are too lean at 3 bar, it's much easier to plug in a 4 bar fpr (though not cheap--I think they're about $80).
Good luck


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

you mean using garden hose to flow unmetered air in your engne with huge injectors on motronic managment did not yield good results??
how about some empyrical evidence, as I was going to try this myself!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
so he gets in it and mashes it holy sh!t he leaves a 40 foot patch with smoke pouring out the wheel wells that doesnt mean anything but it looked awesome i would have never dreamed my slushbox would have traction problems







[HR][/HR]​hahahha!!! ya man !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







now your talking!!! I think you will need a nice 5 speed with quaife now







make it a 02A from a tdi!! there stronger


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You should give Magnuson a call and ask if 11 psi is ok. All their charts they show show a maximum 10 psi boost.[HR][/HR]​I don't think he should have a problem!! I heard people running 15 psi with intercooler on the roots. I would definately lower a bit the compression that's for sure. Water injection is really going to make a big difference though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you mean using garden hose to flow unmetered air in your engne with huge injectors on motronic managment did not yield good results??
how about some empyrical evidence, as I was going to try this myself![HR][/HR]​Hey, I said if it didn't work, I'd say so and I did. The only problem now is what to do with the garden hose.
(Please, no suggestions. I'll figure something out!)


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you mean using garden hose to flow unmetered air in your engne with huge injectors on motronic managment did not yield good results??
how about some empyrical evidence, as I was going to try this myself![HR][/HR]​Speed stop being sarcastic !!!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Forget this water injection stuff! We need an air - air intercooler.
I pulled the motor from the wrecked car i bought, and I got a chance to study the 1.8t a bit from the outside. Boost flows from the turbo to the interooler on the side, and up into the intake manifold. Why can't we do this with the supercharger? 
The only way to redirect airflow would be to make a custom lower intake manifold. I am proposing that in the spaece where the lower intake manifold ges, we come up with a custom one that would directy the charge to a regular size 3" hole to the left. Then, run a pipe (stock 1.8t upper pipe?) down to a side mounted air - airt intercooler just like the 1.8t. Then, a pipe would run back up to a similar manifold which would direct the boost right into the head. 
Yes, we would experience some pressure drop, and maybe some lag, but if NORTAVE is running 11 psi this would totally be worth it! We would need someone with machining and aluminum welding skills to come up with a suitable replacement for the lower intake manifold which directs the charge to the side nd still houses all the stock airpump mounts, etc. 
Someone please explain to me why with an 11 psi pulley this would be dumb. I am convinced it would work...if we could get one made! I am willing to try it, but not until the summertime when i have some free time.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I'm the last person to discourage experimentation, but pushing the M45 rotor group to 11 psi is going to shorten the life of the charger whether or not you intercool it. Intercooling takes place after compression and the damage is done.
I called Magnuson and asked about this. The problem is that the heat generated rises exponentially at higher rpms and you can melt the coating off of the rotors, leading to rotor failure. It won't happen right away, but you are quickly accelerating the wear and tear on the system.
Let's face it guys, there are physical limits to what we can safely do with these chargers. I'm quite happy with the 8 psi I'm pushing. If I want more than that, I need to consider a custom system. Soon, we'll be in the same boat as the turbo guys, always wanting more and always complaining that our cars don't work.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Bill, what is your current set-up? Hi-alt pulley, but what else? Back to stock injectors and the 4bar regulator? Running 94 octane or something special? Is there any reason why I shouldn't throw the hi-alt pulley onto mine??
thanks.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

I'd be willing to bet you wouldve had better results if you had a good hiflow exhaust on there JettaRed. The increased flow would've helped more air to make up for the bigger injectors....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bill, what is your current set-up? Hi-alt pulley, but what else? Back to stock injectors and the 4bar regulator? Running 94 octane or something special? Is there any reason why I shouldn't throw the hi-alt pulley onto mine??
thanks.[HR][/HR]​Jan,
I'm back to stock injectors with the 4 bar fpr and the hi-alt pulley. I'm putting in 93 octane (for some reason, Sunoco 94 doesn't seem to run as well as 93 in other brands) and am adding my own octane boost. 
I bought a 5 gallon can of toluene on January 3 and expect to get 2 to 3 months out of it. That's only $10 to $15 per month--I think I can afford that. I add about a quart per tank, but I mix it with other stuff. The formula to make a gallon of octane boost is 100 oz toluene, 20 oz Diesel or Kerosene, and 8 oz automatic tranny fluid.
I can't see any reason not to add the pulley to your car. The high end may not be a lot more than the standard pulley because of timing retard, but it is a little, and mid-range is a lot more.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd be willing to bet you wouldve had better results if you had a good hiflow exhaust on there JettaRed. The increased flow would've helped more air to make up for the bigger injectors....[HR][/HR]​I had a Magnaflow for about a week until I couldn't stand it any more on the highway! I drive 55 each way to work and back, and during that time I was driving 95 miles at a time. Aside from the noise, I felt I lost power (or at least torque) on the low end and mid range. What little gains I got on the top end weren't worth it.
Maybe Magnaflow wasn't the right exhaust for my car, but when I put the stock exhaust back on it felt much better.


----------



## Eli (Jan 25, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I just went back and checked that octane booster link and was looking at the formulas and what not.
FORMULA 1
Toulene 
R+M/2...114 
Cost...$2.50/gal
Mixtures with 92 Octane Premium
10%...94.2 Octane 
20%...96.4 Octane 
30%...98.6 Octane 
Notes: Common ingredient in Octane Boosters in a can. 12-16 ounces will only raise octane 2-3 *points*, I.e. from 92 to 92.3. Often costs $3-5 for 12-16 ounces, when it can be purchased for less than $3/gal at chemical supply houses or paint stores. 
According to this you should be running a 10% mixture to get a noticable octane boost effect. That would be over a gallon per fill up w/ our 13 gallon tank. Adding a quart per fillup is probably only eliminating the manufacturers defects between batches of 93 octane. Without doing the math if you we're to pop in 5 quarts w/ 93 octane you should be around 95 octane. That might make a real diffrence when things strart to warm up. Just a thought.
Brian


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Eli)*

At about $6/gallon in 5 gallon quantities (you've got to buy a 55 gallon drum to get $3/gallon), it would be kinda pricey to add a gallon of toluene to every fill up.
I don't know how much I'm boosting the 93 octane I'm putting in, but I did without for about a tank and noticed greater timing retard under acceleration. If it gets too bad this summer, I'll put the stock pulley back on. I drive at least 110 miles per business day and couldn't afford putting in a gallon each time. I fill up twice a week minimum. I'd go through 10 gallons/month.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

So for now, it looks like the easiest solution for a bit more power is the hi-alt pulley plus some octane boost plus cool weather. Is that a fair summary? I think I'll hold off messing with mine for now. I'm thinking a short shift kit and maybe a boost gauge would be fun, then we'll see.
Thanks Bill, for all your experimentation!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

The octane boost helps, and is really not as difficult as it seems. As far as the cool weather goes, my dyno was done at 77.8 degrees--not summer, but not freezing, either.
Again, while top end is improved a little, low and mid-range drivability is greatly enhanced.
Oh, yeah, I'm also running cooler plugs. But, all in all, the upgrade has cost about $100 plus the octane boost.


[Modified by JettaRed, 12:35 PM 2-13-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Eli)*

on my set up i have run the last two tanks without any octane boost and dont hear or feel any difference.i should have the aqua mist next week and will install according to thier recommendations.i dont know how much water testing magnusson has done seeing that isnt what they sell .the fine mist is vaporized rapidly brad at georges imports has installed over 50 kits on roots blowers and has never seen any damage. chances are i will be going just beyond the throttle body.about 1%if that of my driving time exceeds 8 psi i dont consider that abuse so far all is fine until something gives i wouldnt dream of changing back the first day it seemed to be sucking up the gas but after that it seems a little better 24#injectors with the 4bar i expect worse milage i can live with what its getting now


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Good luck and keep us informed (as if I have to say so). Are you going to tap before or after the rotor group? I'm going to give the guy who did my dyno a call. He mentioned water injection and how he had gain 30 hp on a V6 application. I can't remember if he was talking turbos or superchargers.
If the water injection works, the question for me will be do I do that or suspension.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

hi ba i'm pretty sure i am going to go before the rotor group the way i under stand it the mist is very fine and is vaporized instantly.that is how it is suppose to operate set up properly.if you are adding more water than what will vaporize your adding to much.and brad also said performance wise before or after wont make a difference .he said he would have more concern tapping the intake manifold seeing the closest runners to the tap would suck the vaporized mix and no i wont tap the runners.ba i'll have something for you in a couple of weeks


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

*cough* water injection *cough*


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hi ba i'm pretty sure i am going to go before the rotor group the way i under stand it the mist is very fine and is vaporized instantly.that is how it is suppose to operate set up properly.if you are adding more water than what will vaporize your adding to much.and brad also said performance wise before or after wont make a difference .
[HR][/HR]​i think your right Nortave2.0 about this. As I was reading, I think it was on the aquamist site, the particle of water sprayed by the nozzle is up to 16 microns in size. If you ask me that is pretty small. And like you said, if the quantity is right, the water vaporizes instantly so I don't think it should do anything to the rotor. I would put the nozzle right after the MAF so that the water has time to vaporize. Anyways we will see soon when you install it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








keep the good work and updates coming!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

What volume of water would a system like this consume on a daily drive? Where is the coolant tank stored?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Depending if you are using your windshield fluid tank or a seperate tank.
Normally, it should last a bit more than a tank full of gas!! So let's say everytime you fuel, it would not be bad checking the fluid level. If you use your fluid tank and use it a lot to wash your windshield, it should not last very long because your using the same water that is fed to the water mist.
Consider the fact that the water mist only uses couple of ml of water each time it injects. There is 4 liters capacity in the fluid tank!! you do the math.
If you use a seperate tank, then it's another story and should last pretty long!!!


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Northave2.o will be using his windshield washer tank.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Return of the Jetta)*

At least his engine will be clean on the inside.


----------



## DasoGTI (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I don't know if it gets really cold where you guys live, but up here in montreal, the water tank for the water injection system would freeze over. Have you guys given any thought to that? Can you add a substance that wouldn't gum up the injectors and the inside of the charger and will bring down the freezing point of the water? Of would actual windshield fluid work, even with the soaps and checmicals in them?
Just a thought. It'd be great for summer, but winter...?


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (DasoGTI)*

In the Canadian winter you wouldn't need to cool the air it's already cold.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (DasoGTI)*



> I don't know if it gets really cold where you guys live, but up here in montreal, the water tank for the water injection system would freeze over.
> QUOTE]
> DasoGti: I don't think in winter you won't need a water injection with temperature going down to -20 degrees celcius and lower. But you can still do a 50/50 mix of alcohol and water to prevent from freezing. It would be also good for cleaning the windshield.


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Northave., How did the dyno go?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Return of the Jetta)*

the dyno went like sh!t........well here is the story .nice torqe increase from 121.6 to 151.8 . hp was horrible from 125.3 to 127.4. the graf is so ugly. and doent make much sense to me on an auto they have to keep the rpm up so it doesnt downshift during the dyno so it only goes from 4000 to 6300 my torque starts on the graf at the 4000 [email protected] 151.8 which is my peak and goes down and hp peaked at [email protected] at 5000 rpm could the low rpm peaks have to do with the timing being retarded as the boost is increasing? i hope so because other than that i dont have a clue. the air fuel went rich as the torque and hp went down like to 11.0 but other than that the a/f seems okay . if its timing i figure it wont be so rich at that point if the timing retard is corrected










[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 4:02 PM 2-15-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

on top of it my car came loose during the dyno knocked out the allignment,wore a low spot in my tires and smoked my brakes,god its been a wonderful day







the last trip my peak hp was at 5800 rpm and peak torque at 5200 rpm thats why i wonder if its the timing retard from the extra boost my peaks are far lower in the rpm's..............i hope these are the issues water fixes

[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 4:37 PM 2-15-2002]


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 4:40 PM 2-15-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

geeezzzzz man I'm sorry to hear it din't go as expected!!! The best thing you could do is to change your transmission!!! Did you hook up the water injection yet?? I think not ,right?? You have a nice torque increase!! Imagine with a 5 speed what the numbers would be. You know what you have to do !!!! By Looking at your sig I can tell you spent a lot of cash on your car!! Now it's time to put a good transmission







02A or 020 with quaife
I can only imagine your engine with 5 speed and water mist!! you should see more than 170 tq at the wheels







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 7:46 PM 2-15-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

i should have the water next week and will see how it goes.if nothing else breaks







i was hoping to roll in the slushbox this summer and a 5-speed in the fall dont get me wrong the the car pulls hard but it drops off early . its going to get fixed or blown up







if its the last thing i do


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

it's good your putting the water mist next week !!! At least it's going to prevent the car from blowing up!!!! I definately would lower the compression a bit but not too much or else you'll lose drivebility!!!!
Go in a scrap yard and try finding a 020 from a passat !!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

The important question is, how does the car drive. Forget the dyno stuff. That's why I was so reluctant to dyno my car. Unless you're doing it for tuning purposes, the numbers mean nothing if you like the way it drives.
It's like people who work out and are on a diet and get upset because the scale says they gain weight (muscle weighs more than fat) but they really look better.
I think you need to get your car running well. Don't worry about the dyno unless you have problems. My car is no faster or slower than before it got dyno'd.
You probably are having a lot of timing retard at the top end, but if you can't feel it when driving, who cares? The only way to really know is to hook up a VAG-COM and read what the cylinders are doing.
Lastly, how in the world did the car come loose? That shouldn't have happened. I'd be really PO'd about that. Did the shop say oops or anything?
Keep us informed.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

30 pounds of torque gain will always feel good to me.even my bastard honda friend couldnt believe the hp gain.he dynoed his b18 tubo at 202hp and he cant shake me till over 5800 rpm.well the water will bring the boost pressure down some and hopefully bring the s/c efficiency up.fingers crossed.the guy said the throttle stuck ?whats that have to do with it coming loose.he had to say something i guess the shop was full of smoke two other guys waiting to dyno left after they saw what happened when he first started the car started to twist and he stopped to restrap it. one of the belts popped loose is what happened weather the throttle stuck or not? it wasnt stuck when the smoke cleared


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

i am trying to keep game.today was frustrating but i'll still try to hang .after the water injection i'll see how it runs and play with the cam gear some.all the runs so far have been with the cam gear at 0.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

You're very lucky no one got killed. Did you have to sign a release form? I did and was nervous the whole time, but the guy who did mine seemed to know what he was doing.
Your next dyno should be free!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i had to sign the release too.these guys mainly do rear wheel muscle cars .and my car sits low they have a hard time getting the strap onwithout it against the lip spoiler.after comparing the #'s again it was probably better than what i said if you look at the averages.they give you a sheet with with a printout of every 100 rpm hp and torque readouts from 4000 rpm to 6200 rpm my average hp was up 16.9 and torque was up 20.6 average..but all my concerns and discontent still stands there are definitly some problems .


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:47 PM 2-16-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

despite the problems your having, they should get worked out soon. This is really great research. Hopefully we can come up with sojme sort of stage 2 kit and put it into effect! Someone with a manual tranny should try a pulley of this size, or maybe a bit larger because 11 psi may be pushing it a but. peace


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Nortave, have you tried advancing the timing on the cam??? Also what kind of water injection kit did you get?? I am getting my NS charger in a few weeks and all of this stuff you guys are trying is very interesting. I'm just trying to get ideas of how to get the most out of this setup. 
I also have a slush box, but am looking to change to a manual. Have you found anything or know how to go about it.


[Modified by YourFace, 3:06 AM 2-18-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (YourFace)*

What water injection kit did you buy, and is there anywhere online I can read about it? I am very interested in doing this, but am waiting to see how it works on yours first


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Info on water injection: http://www.waterinjection.net/ 
http://www.aquamist.co.uk/ 

Hey, I finally got my boost gauge hooked up. I'm actually pushing close to 10 psi. I haven't finished yet--I don't have the power for the back light--so I couldn't see very well in the dark with the back seat lights on. But, at 6000 rpm, it looked awfully close to 10 psi, certainly more than 9. I'll be able to see better tomorrow in the daylight.
Nortave2.0, can you post the web site you sent me about water injection.


[Modified by JettaRed, 10:20 PM 2-17-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

WOW those kits are impressive. Does Nortave have a boost gauge? I am curious to see what he is running. i know he said 11 spi before, but i am too lazy to read back and see how he got that number. this is cool!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

fact or fiction i'll find out, http;//member.newsguy.com/~gtfour/skeptics.html


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (YourFace)*

seriously dont try this at home







lets see what happens with the water.i should have the aquamist sometime this week.and hopefully installed this weekend.i have not been driving to hard and i am probably lucky i havent blown my sh!t up yet







i really dont think the charger or motor will last under the current conditions unless the water does all they claim


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]fact or fiction i'll find out, [HR][/HR]​definitely a fact!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







looking forward to see the results!! Another good thing it does is steam cleaning the engine


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
: i really dont think the charger or motor will last under the current conditions unless the water does all they claim[HR][/HR]​Like I said before, the best thing to safeguard the engine is to lower a bit the compression. The aquamist will do what it says, less knock, more timing=more power.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...Another good thing it does is steam cleaning the engine







[HR][/HR]​LOL. I think steam cleaning is for the outside of the engine!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...Another good thing it does is steam cleaning the engine








LOL. I think steam cleaning is for the outside of the engine![HR][/HR]​hehehehe I know , but it does clean the insides from deposits and such. Have you seen a head from an engine using a water injection?? It's all clean. I'm gonna try to find the pictures


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

aquamist may help reduce knock, but how are you going to advance ingnition?? the only way you'll do that is if the neuspeed charger was designed to "ride" the knock sensor. which would be an absolutley TERRIBLE way to run it. I doubt they did it that way. So your looking at a new chip, custom made for you, and you alone(they would need you to be there on the dyno, not just tell them, i have water injection, make me a chip).
how are you planning on lowering the compression? You going to get new pistons? might as well get new rods too!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

I think he's suffering from ignition retard due to knocking and expects to let timing return to it's ideal advance, rather than advance timing beyond what's set by the chip.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I confirmed that my boost is actually a strong 9 psi, not quite 10. That's at 6000+ rpm.
Now with the boost gauge, I can be a little more exact. At 3000 rpm, 4+ psi; 3500 rpm, 5 psi; 6000+ rpm, 9+ psi, and the climb is linear. If I were to graph it (hmmm, maybe I will), I could show psi at every 500 rpm.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

this is what i hope, but i am just pissin in the wind .i just want to see the difference with the water the way it is set up currently.and go from there


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

I think the water is only going to improve things, so go for it. I just wish it was cheaper.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i hope so .i dont want to ride the bus to work


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I am buying the NS sc in the group buy. I am trying to figure out if it is worth it and feasible to go with the high-alt pulley. Any good advice would be greatly appreciated. Also, does anyone know how advancing the cam timing would affect the charger?


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (YourFace)*

I am too. So the hi-alt pulley takes you from 6.5 psi to 9.5psi? Maybe to be safe, you could drop the CR a half point? I would imagine that 3 psi would show signifigant gains, but from reading your threads it seems like it is less than expected. What kind of gain would you expect from going to a 260 cam from the stock one? I think this is the road I may go down....


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (mj6234)*

i have the 260 on my car,i want to know why my peaks are so early in the power band under boost. weather it retards and is cutting off the power that is why i want to see the difference if any with the water injection before i start adjusting the cam gear.it seems strange that with the 260, cam gear at 0 my peak hp occurs @ 5000 rpm


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 12:08 PM 2-18-2002]


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

So did you have the 260 before or after you got the SC??


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (mj6234)*

the 260 has been on my car and before the boost was increased from 6psi my peak hp occured @5800 or so


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

So with the stock SC boost, the cam seemed to be a good compliment?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (mj6234)*

yes it seemed fine there is suppose to be a shrick turbo/sc specific cam out now i dont know the specs. and i thought neuspeed was coming out with something, not sure or was that the 256


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

When do you expect to recieve the kit nortave? Where are you going to tap the jet? I am very interested to see if this will work. is 11 psi enough to blow the tranny?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When do you expect to recieve the kit nortave? Where are you going to tap the jet? I am very interested to see if this will work. is 11 psi enough to blow the tranny?[HR][/HR]​it's enough to blow your engine!!!1


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think he's suffering from ignition retard due to knocking and expects to let timing return to it's ideal advance, rather than advance timing beyond what's set by the chip.[HR][/HR]​You are right Jetta Red!!! I remember when you said your car was retarding almost 20 degrees and that's with 9 psi. Now imagine with 11psi!! it's worst!!
the water mist should pull back all the timing lost so you would expect a good amount of power from this.
Jetta Red , remember the web page about the mazda miata with jackson racing charger. He had the same problem before the water mist kit. The ignition was retarding due to knock. After installation, he regained all the timing and of course more power.

[Modified by vento 95 GL, 5:17 PM 2-18-2002]


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 5:24 PM 2-18-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
. weather it retards and is cutting off the power that is why i want to see the difference if any with the water injection before i start adjusting the cam gear.
][HR][/HR]​
Northave2.0 : when you'll install the water mist kit, try to run it just with distilled water first. After, try it with a mix of 50/50 alcohol and distilled water. you should gain even more power due to the introduction of a burning substance like alcohol.
There's even people that uses methanol mixed 50/50 with water. This should be good for you Jetta Red with your gallon of methanol

















[Modified by vento 95 GL, 5:23 PM 2-18-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ive tried man, and it always ends up a fight, for whatever reason.
people dont like to be told they are wasting thier time, go figure.
and let the record state i dont have anything against superchargers. i just saw the new svo cobra mustang revealed at chicago's car show. CONSERVATIVLEY rated at 390hp, it is supercharged. costs $30,000 and is available at your local ford dealer. It also has an air/water intercooler built in. 
i think im going to get one.[HR][/HR]​It's all cool speed as long as there are no more fights about this. anyone has right to have their opinion as long as they are civilized








It's nice if you get that mustang , but it's not my style!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Speed - do you have any firsthand experience with this water injection stuff? 
What's the cost of these rising rate fuel injectors, and do those running 11 psi with a turbocharger use them? 
You will find that i am full of questions


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Speed - do you have any firsthand experience with this water injection stuff? 
What's the cost of these rising rate fuel injectors, and do those running 11 psi with a turbocharger use them? 
You will find that i am full of questions







[HR][/HR]​
It's not rising rate injectors , but rising rate fuel pressure regulator!!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

ah, got it, sorry


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... i just saw the new svo cobra mustang revealed at chicago's car show. CONSERVATIVLEY rated at 390hp, it is supercharged. costs $30,000 and is available at your local ford dealer. It also has an air/water intercooler built in. 
i think im going to get one.[HR][/HR]​I might give up my Jetta for that!!! Woohoo, buy American!
Or maybe one of these. 250 hp, 140 mph, $14,500!!!









The injectors are 24# and he's using a 4 bar fixed FPR. That equates to about 290cc. If that's not enough, he can always go with 30 pounders.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i know everyone hates it, but boost is boost(if its set up correctly).
on my crappy ass setup(t3 turbo, spearco front mount intercooler, vortech fmu, 2.25in exhaust), i made 173 hp at the wheels with 7psi.
stock injectors, stock chip, stock plugs, stock wires, stock fuel pressure regulator
this was a crap setup IMHO.
when i added 550cc injectors and sds managment, the car was pulling hard at 10psi, i never made it to the dyno, because my tranny blew up(yes, i had a quaife). the car still sits awaiting gears. how hard was it pulling, im not sure, but i was running the FMU at 10psi for a while, and once the sds was in, it was pulling WAYYYYYY harder. i mean big time noticable differance.
keep in mind i never made it to the dyno to get the sds tuned and dialed in for my car. I was using the fuel and timing maps from someone elses car, that had a different turbo, different engine compression, different size boost pipes, different exhaust, different intake manifold.......had i dialed it in on a dyno, who knows.
i was pretty confident that i could shake out 265bhp at 15psi.
IMHO, to get where all you guys want to be, forget all the crap your working on now. Find out a way to get a decent size intercooler in there. Either air/air, or air/water. that should be all your first step. BEFORE you go throwing in a bigger pulley. once that is accomplished, let me know, and ill proceed to tell you what i think you should do. I am confident though that its not going to happen, so i'll just stop wasting my time and yours. sorry, i just dont like BSing about what could be done, when i know none of it will happen. again, if you actually do get an intercooler in there, let me know.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

custome lower intake manifold! Noone believes me that it would work









I just don't have the time to get one made or the cash, sorry guys


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

anyone who is good with a catia software!!!!! It should be feasible to do. You just have to find someone willing to do it!!!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

this may seem unorthadox but it i think it just might work.... why not cut the manifold in half.... then weld in a piece of metal to keep the air from going to the side with the runners on it then cut a hole on the left side of the charger (out to intercooler) .... then cut a hole on the other side of the welded piece on the opposite side (incoming air from intercooler) im dont have photo shop but ill try to show a picture of what i am talking about using MS paint ...it will probably look like crap but you will get the idea .....i hope


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

i dont think there is any question that water injection will lower intake temps.how much it will lower and how it helps performance is what i am going to find out.neuspeed canned the intrcooler idea so this is all i can come up with. seeing i let my research and developement team go







what are the choices like i said before this is all for fun i have wasted far more money on other bad habits so what the hell right.maybe i like to break things i dont know. i dont expect anything so if i get something im happy.the kit was shipped today so i cant wait.i will tap the charger just past the thottle body.the people i have talked to havent seen any rotor damage.










[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:07 AM 2-19-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i will tap the charger just past the thottle body.the people i have talked to havent seen any rotor damage.







[HR][/HR]​If you're going to do that, there is already an unused vacuum barb that's capped on the back side. Perhaps you can figure out how to make that work. (BTW, I _think_ it's a vacuum barb. It's a brass elbow. I don't know what else it is for. Maybe it's already used in the mk3 design.)


----------



## TheSpilDog (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Running 11 psi on stock compression is pushing it. For us turbo guys its pushing it even though we have an intercooler. For the supercharger, I really think its pushing it even more since you don't have an intercooler.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I took boost readings at rpms from 3000 to 6500 and this is how they plotted.








I actually took readings at 3000, 4000, 5000, 6000, and 6500 rpms and plotted a trend line. The measurements were taken at WOT in 4th gear.



[Modified by JettaRed, 9:48 AM 2-19-2002]


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Doesn't your motor have a 6K rpm redline? I have a 1996, and that is what it shows on the tach from the factory. Or can the engine handle it, and going over redline with the SC installed makes it worth it?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (mj6234)*

The actual redline on the AEG engine is 6800 rpms, though the tach shows 6500. However, I get a little nervous pushing 9 psi at redline for very long. Once I get that a/f gauge hooked up, I'll feel better about doing that.


----------



## Boring (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I took boost readings at rpms from 3000 to 6500 and this is how they plotted.








I actually took readings at 3000, 4000, 5000, 6000, and 6500 rpms and plotted a trend line. The measurements were taken at WOT in 4th gear.
[Modified by JettaRed, 9:48 AM 2-19-2002][HR][/HR]​JR,
Do you happen to recall what the psi numbers were on the SC before your High-Altitude pulley?
Chris



[Modified by Boring, 12:43 PM 2-19-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Boring)*

My numbers with the standard pulley went from 4 psi to 7 psi. but i didn't have a boost gauge hooked up, just a vacuum gauge in a temp set up.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

ok, here is what I am going to do. I am going to get a stock lower intake manifold and basically use it to replicate a new intake maniflod that directs the boost off to the side, and down to a stock 1.8t intercooler. a pipe will run back up to the other side and into the engine. If you don't understand what I mean, i will draw it. 
Now all I need is a stock lower intake manifold to copy and a 1.8t intercooler. I don't want to use my part, because i need my car on the road.








Now to find out if my dad knows how to weld aluminum...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
new intake maniflod that directs the boost off to the side, and down to a stock 1.8t intercooler. a pipe will run back up to the other side and into the engine. If you don't understand what I mean, i will draw it. 
Now all I need is a stock lower intake manifold to copy and a 1.8t intercooler. 
...[HR][/HR]​Try to go in a scrapyard and you can get one for cheap!!! 
I think it's feasible, just have to cut the flanges of the manifold and create all the rest with aluminium sheets like if you were building a custom manifold.
First take the measurements with cardboards like when you build endtanks of an intercooler. Make sure the inlet and exit are located at the same place as the original. Then you'll have to find a place with a tig welder.Go for it man!!!!! you'll be the first.
we should give the idea to magnusen and ask them to build that piece as an option to the people who wants to add an intercooler. They could do like batches of 10 so it wouldn't be too expensive and worth it for them. The rest like tubes and intercooler would be up to the owner supply so it would keep the cost down.. 
If it's not magnusen, we could find somebody like PSI. He's actually building some turbo headers right now!! Maybe we could ask him to do something like that.
I've seen his header and think he would be up to the job!!!
Speed I heard that you also have experience in welding!! hehee you could help them too

















[Modified by vento 95 GL, 8:30 PM 2-19-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

What i need to do is get an original and not hack it, but reproduce one with the smame spedcs and acessory mounting points. I am on the lookout for a lower intake manifold! Soneone already imed me about an intercooler, but i need the manifold to copy first! 
Then i can make the whole thing out of aluminum and have it welded. We have all kinds of welding equipem,ent, but not a tig welder for auminum


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*UPDATE on the cylinder head tests*

As mentioned a few months ago, we were going to send a MkIV cylinder head out to a specialist to have some "cleanup" work done on it and then test it on our 2001 2.0 SC car. Whether your car is turbocharged or supercharged doesn't matter--the cylinder head doesn't care what's being used to push air into the motor. So, the results are applicable to both turbo and SC guys.
Here's what we had done. We took the stock head and had the valve seat area cleaned up and recut. Next the combustion chamber was polished. Next, the exhaust port was polished. Finally, the intake port was polished and the valve guide (which runs straight down through the center of the intake port) was cut down so that it sat flush with the bottom of the port. The machine shop we used charged us a little over $700 bucks for the work. If you intend to try this experiment yourself, this should be about the most you should expect to pay. Compression ratio was left the same. We did not "deck" the head.
The initial results: Approximately 10hp gained on the best dyno run with timing retard in only 1 cylinder, approximately 5hp gained on the worst dyno run with excessive timing retard on all cylinders.
Our engineering department is going to do a little tuning work to see if they can limit the timing retard, and also experiment with Brospeed's BR.999.776 header on the exhaust side. 
So, best case scenario, should any of you decide to send your cylinder head out for a little work, 10hp at the wheels is about the max. gain you can expect.
*Sorry I don't have enough time to keep following this thread, so if you have any questions, please send them to [email protected]* 
Happy Motoring!
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (NEUSPEED)*

greg, 
porting and polishing gives hp. i think we all know that. whats that got to do with the supercharger? people want more hp out of the SUPERCHARGER.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]greg, 
porting and polishing gives hp. i think we all know that. whats that got to do with the supercharger? people want more hp out of the SUPERCHARGER.
[HR][/HR]​you damn right man!!!!







hehehe Is that the only solution that Neuspeed can put up with. I thougth you were a big company with lots of ressources.we all know polishing gives more power Greg.









[Modified by vento 95 GL, 11:20 PM 2-19-2002]


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:15 AM 2-20-2002]


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (speed51133)*

Higher boost heats air and makes the supercharger less eficient.Porting a head will increase flow and lower boost pressure.Basically this makes a supercharger more eficient.How much?Good question!The only way to find out is to do it.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (psi)*

Does anyone know where i can get a spare lower intake manifold without buying a new one from the dealer?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know where i can get a spare lower intake manifold without buying a new one from the dealer?[HR][/HR]​At a scrapyard man!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*



> What i need to do is get an original and not hack it, but reproduce one with the smame spedcs and acessory mounting points. I am on the lookout for a lower intake manifold! Soneone already imed me about an intercooler, but i need the manifold to copy first!
> Then i can make the whole thing out of aluminum and have it welded. We have all kinds of welding equipem,ent, but not a tig welder for auminum [/QUOT
> 
> Here are some drawings that I made just to show you my idea of it. I think it's very feasible. The thing I was saying is just to cut the flange that mates with the supercharger runners and also the runners that mates to the head. so you would weld some aluminium chambers to the flange and bottom runners!! Do you follow now what I want to say??
> ...


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here are some drawings that I made just to show you my idea of it. I think it's very feasible. The thing I was saying is just to cut the flange that mates with the supercharger runners and also the runners that mates to the head. so you would weld some aluminium chambers to the flange and bottom runners!! Do you follow now what I want to say??
[HR][/HR]​Great drawing. I had the same thing in mind... The junkyards around here don't seem to have any manifolds for an AEG







just lots of 16v and older engines.
I am working on the same idea... problem is the mounting of the SC, the manifold would have to be roughly the same dimensions as the original in order to fit correctly with the charger.
Also, the barb for the FPR on the charger would have to be capped, and a new barb would have to be installed on the new post-IC manifold.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Oh yeah... what can be used for the injector bungs on the manifold?? does anyone sell aluminum weld-on's? I would rather fab the whole thing from scratch than use a perfectly good one.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (NEUSPEED)*

700.00 and dont forget many of us bolt and go people will have to pay about another 700.00 labor and dont forget new gaskets and head bolts,the cost of horsepower is setting a new record.1600.00 for 10 hp they wanted 8 hrs. labor to change my headgasket before i put the charger on i had a leak.this is why i'll gamble having a pulley made and water injection 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:58 AM 2-20-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (NORTAVE2.0)*

if i were to fabricate a setup like in that pic, WITHOUT an intercooler and piping, how muuch would it be worth to you?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if i were to fabricate a setup like in that pic, WITHOUT an intercooler and piping, how muuch would it be worth to you?[HR][/HR]​Well, with that setup i could run the 11 psi pulley, considering i work out my tranny issues in the long run and stuff. Since I would be making it, it would be worth a project!
Why would we have to relocate the fuel pressure regulator barb?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if i were to fabricate a setup like in that pic, WITHOUT an intercooler and piping, how muuch would it be worth to you?[HR][/HR]​Speed it should be the worth the money you spend on materials and a little more for the time that you worked on it.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
.this is why i'll gamble having a pulley made and water injection 
[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:58 AM 2-20-2002][HR][/HR]​Nortave2.0 : I guess that if your setup works wonders, there will be no need for an intercooler. But we will have to see this week for the results which I think will be good.
I imagine it will also help to reduce the supercharger's temperature so it will be more efficient. 
Man I can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

I have a hookup for all the parts i need. I am going to wait until nortave gets his system setup to compare results, and to see if an intercooler is even necessary. 
I just took a ride in Bill's (jettared) high altitude pulley jetta and it pulls really strong compared to my car. He is getting a strong 9 lbs and it pulls harder and longer than my car. It is a very nice upgrade, and runs like the stock pulley does. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bill


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (2kjettaguy)*

I'm glad to hear that!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif suspense till Nortave2.0 puts the water injection.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*UPDATE on the cylinder head tests*

Speed and Vento 95,
PSI answered the question to your cylinder head question correctly.
"Higher boost heats air and makes the supercharger less eficient.Porting a head will increase flow and lower boost pressure.Basically this makes a supercharger more eficient.How much?Good question!The only way to find out is to do it."
Boost is measured in the plenum, not in the cylinder. If you try to spin the supercharger faster without first removing restrictions at the head, of course you are going to build boost, but you won't necessarily build horsepower. All you are doing is increasing the differential pressure between the plenum and the outside atmosphere. You can build all the pressure you want in the plenum, but if you can't move it into the cylinder during the brief duration that the intake valve is open, all you have done is generated more heat. 
Many of you still don't understand the mission. It's not "more boost," it's more horsepower. You don't always need to increase the boost to get there, and our cylinder head experiment is an example of that.
Keep the debate going anyways. This is the best thread I've seen around here in years!
Happy Motoring!
Greg Woo


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (NEUSPEED)*

I understand what you mean Greg, but it's not cost effective. 700 dollars + for only 10 hp is not that great. We are trying to find a cost effective way to add more power. The crossflow head already flows well for an 8valve and you don't gain that much with P&P from what I have seen in the past. The culprit is the 8 valve design we all know that. I respect you guys because you have a lot more experience than us , but can you explain me why Speed with only 5 psi and intercooled got 150whp and with 7psi got 170whp with everything being stock.
I think that if he did not have an intercooler he would have the same problem of heating the air. So if we introduce any kind of intercooler system to the charger, technically we should see more power, right??
Imagine I don't even have a charger myself and I try to find more power , but at least you can be happy that I will get one soon or later.








Why don't you guys do some tests on your charger with some water injection to see what you would get or even better why don't you redesign the charger for future customers as a second generation!!! just a thought!!








Anyways the important thing is that we have fun and entertain the vortex kids








By the way I agree this is one of the most interesting threads so far!!! Thanks to Jetta Red for starting the thread!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 8:59 PM 2-20-2002]


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (NEUSPEED)*

OK, this brings up an interesting situation. Bill (jettared) seems to be getting very nice results from basically just a pulley upgrade. Evan (2kjettaguy) has just confirmed that it runs a lot stronger than his standard pulley jetta. For those of us that want a simple solution for a bit more power, is this worth the risk with our warranty to try a smaller pulley? Greg, do you have any comments on just throwing the hi-alt pulley on? Can we buy it from Neuspeed?
thanks.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (jcha)*

I rode in the car, watching the vag-com as we drove. I did not notice hardly any ignition retard as he drove, and we hit a solid 9 pounds. It was like 55 outside today. 
It definately pulls hard compared to the stock pulley


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

greg, im well aware of all that.
im just willing to fabricate an intercooler adapter for these people......if.....
THE PRICE IS RIGHT!


----------



## Euro2NR (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (speed51133)*

stupid question.....where do u buy the high altitude pulley?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (Euro2NR)*

I got mine from Neuspeed, but they got it from Magnuson. I agreed to do the testing on it, so they sold it to me. I don't think it's generally for sale, but I'll let Greg chime in on this one.
I didn't try to get it directly from Magnuson, so I don't know if they'll sell it direct. If you run into problems, try jackson racing ( http://www.jacksonracing.com ) or TRD ( http://www.trdusa.com ).


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (JettaRed)*

Greg,
I do agree with what vento95 said. Why not redesign the supercharger? or even an M62 blower would be great! If we can get a large demand for it's redesigning, can we make it happen? 
Well, what about the people who already has one? What about turning in the "core" to get the upgraded one for a good price? What do you say, guys? (my .2 cents)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by greenveedubb, 6:26 AM 2-21-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (greenveedubb)*

wake up man.
neuspeed already spent money on devolopment, asking them to change it to a bigger charger???
wasting your time.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (speed51133)*

I think speed is right on this. I don't think it's profit wise for Neuspeed to redesign.
they already spent a lot of money!!














like if they don't make enough!!


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:33 AM 2-21-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (NEUSPEED)*

then why are 2.0 heads producing much more hp without headwork in other forced induction applications.its the same head. temperature whats the difference in stage 1 and stage 2 turbos and hp difference due to the intercooler its the same turbo


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:06 AM 2-21-2002]


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (NORTAVE2.0)*

Question: I know its a little off the High alt pulley but i need to know, 
I am getting the NS SC soon , I have an adjustable cam gear and a 256 cam from NS , I am not planning on changing the pulley on the SC as of yet . My question is where do I set the timing to on the gear for best performance????


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Answers to Your Questions*

*Why isn't the 2.6" pulley commercially available except for high altitude customer?*
In the low altitude configuration (larger pulley, max 7psi of boost at sea level) the operating conditions of the SC unit falls within the parameters of the durability testing performed by TRD (Toyota Racing Development) to approve their M45-based kit for sale on new Toyota vehicles. TRD ran an engine equipped with the M45 SC unit for 240 hours at wide open throttle, then continued running the engine for an additional 1500 hours varying the engine speed between 50-500rpm.
Then they tore down the engine and the SC to measure internal wear, and compared it to non-SC engines that had undergone the same test. Only after they were completely satisfied that the SC kit did not put undue stress on the engine did they release the kit for sale through their OEM channel.
I'm sure some of you turbo or SC guys have your own ideas over how you can modify the kit for more boost, or want to debate on how some of the turbo kits on the market can generate more horsepower and boost, etc. The difference is in the engineering. Our kit as currently configured, fitted to a new engine, would very likely pass the same TRD test. However, with the 2.6" pulley at sea level, we are not sure whether the engine would last through the 240 hour WOT test. We have been running the 2.6" on our own car for over 6 months, and now in combination with other tests such as the cylinder head, and the forthcoming header test. So far, no ill effects. How many of you are really willing to face the cost and possibility of needing a rebuild engine and a new supercharger when the long-term effects of the 2.6" pulley are unknown? Sound okay in theory, but are you prepared to write that check now?
*Why isn't the M62 rotor group utilized on the 2.0 kit instead?* 
Distribution of Eaton rotor groups to aftermarket manufacturers is strictly controlled by Eaton and their distributor, Magnusson Products. There are only 3 companies in the United States authorized to sell the Eaton rotor group as part of an Eaton-approved SC kit. Those companies are: Neuspeed, Jackson Racing, and Downing Engineering. Eaton approved the M45 for use in our application. They did not approve the M62 in our application. Eaton's approval allows us to co-market the kit using their name. Without their approval, it would just be another bootleg kit with no Eaton warranty. Remember--that 3 year/36,000 mile warranty you get with your kit is administered by Eaton & Magnusson.
*Why isn't an intercooler kit available?* 
JettaRed had already asked me this question several months ago when he started his experiment with the 2.6" pulley. The answer is that the cost of bringing an intercooler/heat exchanger unit to market at a production quality (i.e. not hand-fabricated) level would result in a retail price that would likely exceeds your budget. A production quality kit would retail for $1,200 to $1,300 dollars minimum. We've done the initial design and located the parts to get the job done right, but the pricing isn't right....yet.
Why so much? Neuspeed, Eaton and Magnusson are not "hack-and-fabricate" companies. That is why your upper plenum is produced as a casting, not as a machined part. That is why your air intake plumbing is solid tubing, not dryer hose. That is why you get a jumper lead to extend your electrical connectors, not a roll of 12 gauge wire from Radio Shack. That is why you have the correct A/F ratio the minute you finish installing the kit and drive the car for the first time, instead of struggling with an adjustable FPR and an Autometer A/F gauge.
In short, to do the job right, customers throughout the United States (and Canada, Mexico, Japan and Germany where we have also sold kits) must be able to simply open up their brown box full of intercooler/heat exchanger parts, follow the instructions, bolt on the kit themselve, and drive away without having to rely on a mechanic or our tech line to help sort out the installation. (Remember, in some other countries English is not the primary language, and our staff only speaks English.) Producing a kit at this quality level puts it at a price point that is unattractive to most of you. Sorry, but we already conducted a small owner's survey and most of you indicated that the sub-$1000 level is what you want to spend. Perhaps that may change in the future as the manufacturing partners we found for the intercooler/heat exchanger components improve their own manufacturing efficiencies and costs, but for right now, it is what it is.
*What about water injection?*
Rejected by Eaton and Manusson because injecting water ahead of the rotor group would compromise the coating applied to the rotor group. Some of you are contemplating water injection after the rotor group. Not a very effective location. Study Bernoulli's principle to learn why. Here's the abbreviated version: the upper plenum is a high pressure, low velocity area. The lower plenum is a high velocity, low pressure zone when the valve is open, but a high pressure, low velocity zone when the valve is closed. Fluids atomize most effectively in consistant high velocity, low pressure zones.... like the area just ahead of the rotor group...where Eaton says not to spray water.
In closing, I don't want to deter any of you from experimenting on your own. As long as you know the inherent financial risks of making a mistake, there's no reason why you shouldn't try out some of your theories. Sometimes you learn more from working with your own hands than you do reading from a book, right? However, hopefully now you understand why we are not jumping right in to help you out with your experiments.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (Velocity731)*

The Neuspeed instructions will tell you to set it to 0 degrees. You should download the instructions from their site and get familiar with them. Figure out what tools you need and "walk through" the instructions with your car.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (greenveedubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Greg,
I do agree with what vento95 said. Why not redesign the supercharger? or even an M62 blower would be great! If we can get a large demand for it's redesigning, can we make it happen? 
Well, what about the people who already has one? What about turning in the "core" to get the upgraded one for a good price? What do you say, guys? (my .2 cents)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by greenveedubb, 6:26 AM 2-21-2002][HR][/HR]​For sure NS is not going to redesign their blower. What you can do is buy the M62 from Eaton by itself ( which is $1,100.00 ) and custom make your intake manifold and ECU chip. I was going to do it at the first start but I don't have time for that right know so I decided to jump in the GB for the M45 ( NS SC) and do some upgrades afterwards.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

guys, just to let you know, i went through all this same crap mwhen i got a turbo kit.
admit it or not, but in one way r another you all are unsatisfied.
stand alone engine managment solved it with me. even if you guys had that, you still need an intercooler. 
SO, as i said before, leave the kit 100% the way you had it originally, and put on an intercooler, otherwise, your just wasting your time.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Neuspeed instructions will tell you to set it to 0 degrees. You should download the instructions from their site and get familiar with them. Figure out what tools you need and "walk through" the instructions with your car.[HR][/HR]​so do you think sice it has to be set to '' 0 degrees '' any ways , should I just put the stock gear back in ???


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you still need an intercooler. 
SO, as i said before, leave the kit 100% the way you had it originally, and put on an intercooler, otherwise, your just wasting your time.[HR][/HR]​I dont know if it has been discussed, but has anyone thought about/tried to hookup an intercooler from the 1.8t? I don't have the SC yet so I dont know if it is even permitting, but is it a feasable option?
Tyler


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (kingsfan01)*

It would be great, Tyler. At least more than half of the job from manufacturing an intercooler is done. Where is the 1.8T's intercooler located anyway? Near the front fender on the passenger side right?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
so do you think sice it has to be set to '' 0 degrees '' any ways , should I just put the stock gear back in ???







[HR][/HR]​I don't know. That's up to you. A while back, someone posted in the2.0 forum that they put an adjustable pulley on and was able to "tune" the driveability of the car the way they wanted it. You could leave it on if you already have it and play around to see if it made much difference. If you don't have it yet, I'd save my money. It's up to you.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (greenveedubb)*

Guys, it's not the "intercooler" that's the problem, it's how you get the charge through the cooler. The one-piece rotor housing and plenum doesn't allow you to route the air through the intercooler. That's why people are coming up with ideas on how to cut and weld the charger or replace the lower intake manifold. If that part was solved, the rest would be "easy"!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (JettaRed)*

Its good the hear from you Greg.
So, would the gains from the high altitude pulley be increased with an intercooling system? I don't have the money to build my motor and transmission for 11 psi now, but i would still like to try this intercooler thingie out.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (2kjettaguy)*

I just took a close look under my hood. There really isn't much room for what I am planning. Whatever i make will have to be a tight fit. What size pipe should I use to hook to the intercooler?


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just took a close look under my hood. There really isn't much room for what I am planning. Whatever i make will have to be a tight fit. What size pipe should I use to hook to the intercooler?[HR][/HR]​I have been trying to figure this out... I just located a used stock lower manifold that I will be adding to/from IC tanks to. I think I will be going with either 2" or 2.25" probably 2". Youre right, there really isn't that much space in there.. 

edit: I am worried that the post-IC tank on the manifold will end up just before the injector bungs... Will this hurt the fuel atomzation?



[Modified by queue, 5:15 PM 2-21-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (queue)*

My concern with this design is not the construction, but the fit. It's going to be a close fit in there, especially since my original design did not take into account the position of the alternator.
Also, How much of a pressure drop do you think we would be experiencing with a side mount intercooler setup?
Would there be a lag due to the increased length boost needs to travel?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (2kjettaguy)*

hmm that is a good question. It seems there should be some length of tubing needed to get the air spead out and ready to be mixed with the fuel

I hope this idea works out!


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Also, How much of a pressure drop do you think we would be experiencing with a side mount intercooler setup?
[HR][/HR]​where are you planning on mounting the ic?
i had a fmic in mind, bu where would you place a side mount?
From others experiences, a 2 psi pressure drop seems common. but that is with a turbo or vortec sc...
I think it depends on the flow/efficiency of the ic, and the flow of the piping, and flow of the manifold you make.
Dont expect to see 11psi







i think an 11 psi pulley would max out the sc rpm's and also only yield 9psi after the IC. just guessing here.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (queue)*

what's up guys!!!! Why don't you mount the intercooler this way so that the lenght of tubing will be very short, thus reducing the amount of pressure drop. You put a nice hood scoup and call it the day.







I know I'm sure people will say of heat soak by placing the intercooler like that. I don't think it would make such a big difference because once moving, it would get plenty airflow. For the paranoid ones, you could set up a fan under the intercooler to cool it when you are not moving. What do you think??


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (queue)*

The stock 1.8t intercooler mounts behind the bumper on the passenger side. 
It is a pretty short distance from where i would make the outlet and inlet pipes. My concernis this:
From Bill's calculations, Allen is overrevving the charger with the 11 psi pulley. Using that pulley and fiiguring a 2 psi drop in pressure, that would put me at 9 psi, but intercooled. Is this really worth it if i can run 9psi like bill without an intercooler?
Does anyone know how small of a pulley you can run without overrevving the charger? I don't want to screw up the charger.
That will make the decision for me basically.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (2kjettaguy)*

that looks like it would work, but there is no way in hell i am adding a hoodscoop to my car


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (queue)*

Hey Bill, 
So I got the bad news.... I am DBW... DAMNIT ALL TO HELL!!! Now I have to wait until summer for the new kit to come out... Greg told me that it looks like the kit will need to supply a different manifold heat
shield, different chip program, and possibly a new jumper lead for the
throttle body harness, but should be out by early summer. Gives me pleanty of time to save and by then maybe you guys will have finished figuring out how to get more power out of it.
Hey Joe... I still want to get a ride in your car... I am going to call RD Dyno and see what their prices are.
Tyler


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

fmic is probably not going to require much piping... plus who wants to cut a hole in their hood?
I was looking on the magnuson web page, and the rev limit is like 16000, which would provide exactly 11psi. Go to the magnuson site, and look at the 4th gen charger info. their charts run to 16k rpm.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (queue)*

considering we are going to be making our inlet and outlet holes where we want them, we can make them specific for a front mount or side mount. I am going for the side mount to start because its cheap to get and if this doesn't work, i don't want to lose out too much cash!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (queue)*



> fmic is probably not going to require much piping... plus who wants to cut a hole in their hood?
> I was looking on the magnuson web page, and the rev limit is like 16000, which would provide exactly 11psi. Go to the magnuson site, and look at the 4th gen charger info. their charts run to 16k rpm.
> [/QUOTE
> Are you sure the neuspeed uses the 4th generation supercharger??? Because the third gen is stated up to 14 000rpm. I don't know for sure I could be wrong


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

Yes. Neuspeed uses the 4th generation charger. You can tell because of the internal bypass valve. The 3rd generation required an external by pass valve to be added to the charger.
Check here: http://www.magnuson-products.com/magnuson_products_superchargers.htm


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (JettaRed)*

ok thanks so that's even better!!!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

This means that you really aren't over reving the charger with the 2.4 inch pulley up to 6500 rpm!!! am I right Jetta Red!!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

hopefully








the question is now, if I am running 11 psi, with minimal pressure drop, what do i need to do to my engine to make sure i don't blow anything?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (2kjettaguy)*

lower the compression of the engine using a thicker head gasket!!! a good compression should be around 9:1 to be safe!!
I think stock compression is 10 to 10.5:1


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 11:17 PM 2-21-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

well, I am going to stay with the stock pulley and do some vag com stuff first to see if my setup actually works. Then, I want to move up a notch depending on how much pressure i lose. 
how much for a headgasket install? I don't want to touch that


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, I am going to stay with the stock pulley and do some vag com stuff first to see if my setup actually works. Then, I want to move up a notch depending on how much pressure i lose. 
how much for a headgasket install? I don't want to touch that







[HR][/HR]​You are right !!! do it step by step. Like speed said , first introduce an intercooler and then you're gonna able to think what to do.
For the gasket, I think it's around 300 $ of labour!!! I'm sure someone knows this


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

Its definately more important to make changes one at a time. I'll up the boost when i know its safe
ouch, 300$ worth of work. I'll have to ask my local mechanic.... when the time comes. I may not be able to up the boost too much intil i get some more cash


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This means that you really aren't over reving the charger with the 2.4 inch pulley up to 6500 rpm!!! am I right Jetta Red!!!![HR][/HR]​Like stated in this thread, there is basically two sizes of crank pulley. one is 5.25
inch and 5.75 inch. Am I right guys.
Anyways using the 2.4 inch pulley, at 6500rpm, the supercharger would spin at 14 218 rpm with a 5.25 inch crank pulley and 15 572 rpm with the 5.75 crank pulley.
the limit of the supercharger is 16 000 rpm, so you are still in the safe zone using the 2.4 pulley. Did I do the calculations correctly or I made a mistake??
you could even use the 2.2 inch pulley if you have a 5.25 inch crank pulley. It would raise the supercharger up to 15 511 rpm.
I know i'm exagerating now!!!







ok i'll stop bragging!!!
see ya !!!


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you could even use the 2.2 inch pulley if you have a 5.25 inch crank pulley. It would raise the supercharger up to 15 511 rpm.
[HR][/HR]​I am worried about the belt slipping... I thought someone noticed their 2.6" pulley slip when they were dyno'ing. is this true? if so, going with a smaller pulley would not get you anywhere... but a larger crank pulley would. When you go with a smaller pulley, you are reducing the surface area that the belt is in contact with... so to maintain that, a larger crank pulley is the only way out. 
someone have opinon on that?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am worried about the belt slipping... I thought someone noticed their 2.6" pulley slip when they were dyno'ing. is this true? if so, going with a smaller pulley would not get you anywhere... but a larger crank pulley would. When you go with a smaller pulley, you are reducing the surface area that the belt is in contact with... so to maintain that, a larger crank pulley is the only way out. 
someone have opinon on that?[HR][/HR]​That was Nortave and he found a smaller belt to use. The crank pulley, also called a damper, is pretty expensive. However, that's approach used by Jackson Racing.
I don't remember the size I measured for mine--I think it was 5 5/8". It seems that some people have smaller pulleys.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, 2KJettaGuy, Nortave 2.0, etc ... 
First of all, I want to thank you all for this great post which is helping me and a some other dubbers big time.
I have a question, I'm planning on getting the 2.6" pulley, lower the compression to 9:1 port and polish the intake manifold, flywheel, and I already have the 2.5" catback... My questions are? Is it worth expending $ in cams? and... Does it really matters if I don't change the cranck pulley having the High Alt. Pulley already installed ? 
If it helps... I'm not planning on putting water injection or an IC for now...
Please let me know whenever you guys have a chance. 
Thanks again


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (inovillo)*

I don't have any experience with cams in this application. Jettared is using a 256 cam, but having it in before the charger went on makes it hard to tell whether or not it is helping or hurting. I do know you shouldn't go any bigger than 260 with forced induction or you will get blow-by.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (2kjettaguy)*

2KJettaguy: Do you have any idea about the pulley question?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (inovillo)*

If you are just running the high altitude pulley, you are OK not being intercooled. Cooling te charge will yield better esults, but for now your ok only using the high alt.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (inovillo)*

I think the cam helps on the high end. If you look at my dyno chart, you'll see that power drops a little only at the very end. 256 is pretty conservative, so I don't think I'm suffering blow-through or anything.
Lowering the compression may actually help eliminate detonation, resulting in more power because timing won't be retarded as much. I have no proof, but am basing that on what I've interpreted other people saying.
If you are going to get head work done, you might as well go with the cam since the labor cost is already covered. If you think the NS 256 is too expensive, I've seen some 260 cams (autotech, techtonics, etc.) for a lot less, but I can't vouch for any of them.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (JettaRed)*

I've heard that the Corrado cams are pretty good (260). What do you think if I get those???


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (inovillo)*

why not use the corrado supercharger cam TT 260/268


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (joeZX6)*

Yup... those are the ones I'm talking about. It would do the job, right ?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (inovillo)*

I think the 268/260 would be more of top end monster. tt claims it gives 10-12 hp , i guess at the wheels. I'm sure your losing a bit of bottom end , but we won't know if no one tries!!! should be a nice cam to have.
If you want to go more concervative, tt sells also the 260/256 cam, they claim 6-7 hp !!!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

How would you go about installing an intercooler on a SC???








Would the IC from a TDI or a 1.8t do the job???


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think the 268/260 would be more of top end monster. tt claims it gives 10-12 hp , i guess at the wheels. I'm sure your losing a bit of bottom end , but we won't know if no one tries!!! should be a nice cam to have.
If you want to go more concervative, tt sells also the 260/256 cam, they claim 6-7 hp !!![HR][/HR]​actually the 260/268 wasnt agressive enough for my setup but i bet it would be perfect for you guys ..... i decided to go with a neuspeed 276 cam


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (Velocity731)*

quote " How would you go about installing an intercooler on a SC??? 
Would the IC from a TDI or a 1.8t do the job???"
_________________________________

This has already been discussed in this thread. I think it is between the 10 and 13 page. but anyways, the problem is not the ic. The problem with this charger is that the upper part is cast. The intercooler goes after the charger, so the only choice would be to custom fabricate a lower intake manifold to accept an intercooler.
This is a drawing that I did to explain the concept!! I hope you understand now


















[Modified by vento 95 GL, 5:29 PM 2-22-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

yo Nortave2.0: Did you receive your water injection yet???


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

Thanks alot man!! Im still lost







but I guess I'll stop by a local performance shop and they could help me out ...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (Velocity731)*

what is that you don't understand still ????
quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks alot man!! Im still lost







but I guess I'll stop by a local performance shop and they could help me out ...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​edit: the thing is clear , the solution is to build a lower intake manifold like pictured in my reply above. After that your gonna be able to put any intercooler you want .


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 5:41 PM 2-22-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Answers to Your Questions (NEUSPEED)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
*Why isn't the M62 rotor group utilized on the 2.0 kit instead?* 
Distribution of Eaton rotor groups to aftermarket manufacturers is strictly controlled by Eaton and their distributor, Magnusson Products. There are only 3 companies in the United States authorized to sell the Eaton rotor group as part of an Eaton-approved SC kit. Those companies are: Neuspeed, Jackson Racing, and Downing Engineering. Eaton approved the M45 for use in our application. They did not approve the M62 in our application. Eaton's approval allows us to co-market the kit using their name. Without their approval, it would just be another bootleg kit with no Eaton warranty. Remember--that 3 year/36,000 mile warranty you get with your kit is administered by Eaton & Magnusson.

NEUSPEED[HR][/HR]​this doesnt make any sence why would they not approve the m62 for use in your application when they approved it for use in the jackson racing gsr kit for a 1.8 liter engine.....you would think that because you were using a 2.0 that you could also use the same charger



























































[Modified by joeZX6, 6:08 PM 2-22-2002]


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62*

Hi Joe ZX6,
First, let me start off by saying that I understand why you are asking the question, and my answer is not meant to cut you down. It's a common question that I get asked all the time.
I think your question should really be, "*I* don't understand why they would only approve the M45 and not the M62; that doesn't make sense to *me.*"
The engineers at Neuspeed, Magnusson and Eaton clearly understand why the M45 is more suitable for the VW 2.0L 8V engine compared to the M62. To help answer your question, I asked Kevin McMillen from Magnusson to provide the answer for you in non-engineering terms.
"The M45 has a better performance index than the M62 in this (the 8v 2.0L) application." "The M45 gets up on boost faster and generates a flatter torque curve starting at a lower engine RPM. In order to generate a similar torque curve with the M62, we would have to spin it faster at lower engine RPMs. The result would be an dangerous over-boost situation at the higher RPMs as the M62 rotor group spins faster and faster."
I hope that sheds more light on the subject for you.
With Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (NEUSPEED)*

here is a jackson racing m62 at work on a stock motor with no intercooler 








i know that a gsr engine isnt exactly a 2liter vw engine but i think that the 2.liter engine has enough torque as is and would be better off with a littler more top end


[Modified by joeZX6, 7:36 PM 2-22-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (joeZX6)*

i took that graph straight from the jackson racing website


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (joeZX6)*










if water injection is bad then why does jackson racing sell a water injection kit? 
http://jacksonracing.com/pages/hondapps/liqinjct.html 


[Modified by joeZX6, 8:12 PM 2-22-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (joeZX6)*

i dunno


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (2kjettaguy)*

Nortave2.0 do you have any updates on your car???


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (2kjettaguy)*

well i have the water injection kit and i ordered that adjustable fuel pressure regulator from e.c.s. tuning with the 24# injectors i want to tune the fueling on the dyno .i am hoping to have the water injection in this weekend pro. not till sunday.and as soon as the adj.fpr comes early next week i'll be able to do some dyno tuning and hopefully have some good news.i had to have the pulley reworked one of the grooves is off and is wearing the belt actually a new aluminum one is being made. so i want to have all in order because this will be it for me unless a proven product comes along.and by then i'll be to broke to buy it.







well as soon as i get it all together i'll let you know good or bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif greg did confirm that timing retard will occur from increasing boost and detonation referring to my low rpm peak hp and torque #'s when boost was increased so either way the water injection should help.

[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 11:34 PM 2-22-2002]


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 11:38 PM 2-22-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (NORTAVE2.0)*

keep up the good work ....if you want to prevent some of those misfires (i know jettared is having a problem with them) go to http://www.ignitionsolutions.com and get their plasma booster ....this is what 1.billyT is using on his 450 h.p. 1.8t


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (joeZX6)*

Joe,
I haven't given ignition solutions a call yet. I've been kinda busy with work. I'll look into it some more.
An improved ignition system giving a stronger spark should allow me to keep the gap at .040" for a better (bigger) spark. I haven't had any misfires lately, but I also haven't been monitoring for them.
Greg even told me that if you had a theorectically unlimited power source, you could open the gap more to get better spark. He says that sometimes under high boost, the spark can actually be extinguished before it ignites the mixture. That's why they say to close the gap sometimes. But if you close the gap, it reduces your power. (I'm taking this on what I've been told, not what I _know_.)


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (NORTAVE2.0)*

Ok, so hows this setup guys... If I get the Neuspeed Charger I would get the high alt pully,(2.4 I believe) watercooled intercooler, I will have obd1 wiring from a corrado, g60 injectors, and would it help to lower comperssion to 9:1 for the high alt pully's 11psi? Would this be a good setup? Please anythings that you can comment on please let me know, I would like to get in the gb but I need to know more of what I can do. Also can I burn a chip for obd1 for the nuespeed charger just like the aftermarket g60 ones? Thanks guys.-Chris.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (1sickjetta)*

the high altitude pulley is 2.6 inch and gives 9 psi max!! the 2.4 inch pulley is what nortave2.0 made.
Like we said, call neuspeed because we don't think it would work with your od1 computer from a corrado.


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the high altitude pulley is 2.6 inch and gives 9 psi max!! the 2.4 inch pulley is what nortave2.0 made.[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]If you want ideas for increasing power, you can read in the high altitude thread in the this forum to know what you can do. on superchargers, putting a smaller pulley is the way to increase boost and of course power. but it won't do anything if you don't introduce some kind of cooling. right now there is one that is putting a water injection to see if it would cure the problem of heat. he has a 2.4 inch pulley which gives him 11psi of boost, stock is 2.8 and 7psi max.[HR][/HR]​ Sorry I got that information from you in the Group buy page. Anyway running around 10psi would it be wise to lower comperssion 1 point or leave it stock? Thanks-Chris.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (1sickjetta)*

im telling you guys, this thread is getting more and more into the "fantasy" realm and further and further from reality.
i guess if jaxson racing sells something, then it MUST not only beed good, but it MUST also work the way they say it does. If you believe this statment.....I got a bridge in New Jersey I'd like to sell.
lowering compression? this has come up more than a few times. If you willing to lower compression, put in big injectors, a new fuel pressure regulator, tune it on a dyno, and "throw in" an intercooler, have a smaller pulley made, then why the hell did you buy the neuspeed charger in the first place????
just answer that 1 question.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (speed51133)*

mike there may be enough of us now to do a time share on that bridge







its all for fun if i end up without any gains so be it.this wont be the last car i own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:16 PM 2-23-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (NORTAVE2.0)*

nortave2.0 :looking forward for your results!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (vento 95 GL)*

well, i lost my hookup for the lower intake manifold, so due to lack of funds, I am waiting to see nortave's results. I may need to chip in on that bridge too


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments*

To the extent that people are willing to cut into the charger, build a custom manifold, lower compression, etc., I've got to agree with Speed. You're getting away from the simplicity that the NS charger is supposed to provide. It's one thing to add a smaller pulley, maybe injectors and water injection, but once you start tearing into the engine, why not go with a turbo?
Don't get me wrong. I like doing things with my charger to get more performance out of it, but for the money, and if I knew I was going to open the engine, I would have gone with the turbo. I already had the charger when I decided I wanted to experiment with it. It's kinda like adding the charger to a 2.0 you already have, but you wouldn't go out and by a 2.0 to mod if you could get the 1.8T--it's just not cost effective.
I still think the charger is a good way to go for people who want to plug and play with their daily driver. It's a well engineered and top quality piece. Even Neuspeed is looking at ways to get more out of it with head work or the Borla (or is it Bosal?) header, giving us something to look forward to.



[Modified by JettaRed, 7:15 PM 2-23-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]im telling you guys, this thread is getting more and more into the "fantasy" realm and further and further from reality.
i guess if jaxson racing sells something, then it MUST not only beed good, but it MUST also work the way they say it does. If you believe this statment.....I got a bridge in New Jersey I'd like to sell.
lowering compression? this has come up more than a few times. If you willing to lower compression, put in big injectors, a new fuel pressure regulator, tune it on a dyno, and "throw in" an intercooler, have a smaller pulley made, then why the hell did you buy the neuspeed charger in the first place????
just answer that 1 question.[HR][/HR]​speed your a smart guy and you and i know that it is possible to equip this charger with a intercooler its just that it would require cutting the manifold to do it, wich not alot of people are willing to do.... i think you could have the whole thing done for 1000 or so wich isnt really that much money.....compared to the cost of intercooling a turbo kit of course. at that price some of the fabrication would have to be done by the individual .. 


[Modified by joeZX6, 7:15 PM 2-23-2002]


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (joeZX6)*

As if it isnt annoying enough when people quote an entire post ONCE!!!!


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: joeZX6's question about M45 vs. M62 (PowerDubs)*

im well aware of what it would take to intercool this charger.
im also well aware of what it would take to get it running 11psi on the 2.0L and running TOP NOTCH.
thats precisley why i say its a waste of time.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Speed's last comments (JettaRed)*

i dont think the header will offer much on the mk3 anyway,its been on my car from the start and i have been trying to get a modified heat shield as it wont fit with the header so its just more heat rising up from the header to the charger.well we'll see i didnt think they had a header for the mk4 2.0 but that was over a year ago


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (NORTAVE2.0)*

ttt


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

here you go guys, I find this on the aquamist website and thought it might be nice to post for people being sceptical about water injection.
quote:[HR][/HR]*37. Would water rust up my engine? *
In our view, no more than average on a wet day. Lets put things in perspective, water is around us all the time whether you like it or not. It either exists as vapour or as puddles on the ground. Depends on the air temperature, the proportion changes, once the air can no longer absorb water, it forms minute droplets and eventually into liquid.
The term "Relative Humidity" expresses that equilibrium, it spans between 0%-100% typically. 
*38. How wet is a rainy day or country with high humidity level then?* 
In rainy days, the relative humidity (RH) is over 90%, in the tropics (not raining) is often in the 80%. 
*So what is the amount of water being ingested by an engine on a wet and rainy day? *
Chart shows the amount of water a 2-litre engine consumes on a typical 45% RH day, at 6000rpm, it draws in 150cc/minute of water.
On average, the engine drinks more water in its life time from the atmosphere than water injection at near WOT, unless of course you live in the desert. 
Lastly, the burned air/fuel mixture contains approximately 50% water vapour and 50% Carbon dioxide, so 250cc/min of water from water injection only accounts for less than 1.6% the total output from the exhaust. 
If your engine is prone to rust and seizure during a wet season, then water injection is not for you, All engines should function normally under these conditions. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

all they address is the matter of "rusting" your engine.
thats not the main problem. its actually possible to BLOW your engine from injecting too much water. you all know that a liquid is not compressable, well, if you inject too much water, it gets "too cold" in there and the water and even fuel condenses, and your compression ratio goes up, and BOOM!
have fun funding where that point is......


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

I'm just wondering if any of the Neuspeed S/C folks have noticed any difference between 91 & 94 octane gas. 
I usually use Sunoco 94 octane gas. A couple of times I've tried Shell's 91 octane premium. 
With the Sunoco 94 octane the car definitely accelerated harder. That's what my butt dyno told me. I've tried the Shell 91 octane 4 months ago and again last week. Both times when I switched back to the Sunoco 94 the car definitely accelerated harder.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (Golf_2K2L)*

my butt dyno usually just tells me not to eat at taco bell


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

my butt dyno usually tells me to go faster on my way home from taco bell so i can hit the can


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]all they address is the matter of "rusting" your engine.
thats not the main problem. its actually possible to BLOW your engine from injecting too much water. you all know that a liquid is not compressable, well, if you inject too much water, it gets "too cold" in there and the water and even fuel condenses, and your compression ratio goes up, and BOOM!
......[HR][/HR]​speed, water injection doesn't inject plain water to the air. they use up to 8 bar of pressure to atomize the water. it's already atomized when it goes in the inlet. it usually injects 10 to 25% of water relate to fuel flow. What I wanted to point out is that eaton and magnussen say they don't approve water injection , but my question is : is it because they did not test it?? they don't know the effects. I wonder if water vapour could really mess up the coatings. If some water vapour can compromise the coatings inside, it means they should change the coatings because during rainy or humid days, our cars ingest water.Like I quoted before, our engines drink more water in their lifetime than the water injection at WOT. 
The water vapour instantly turns gaseous which absorbs the heat!!! that's why is so effective. Tell me if you know an intercooler who is capable of achiving 110% efficiency. That is why WRC cars use that system in conjuction of intercooler. The ford focus wrc car uses two nozzles for internal application and four nozzles to cool the intercooler.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

Magnusson says that the charger will be damaged by water droplets, not vapor.
A water injector sprays a fine mist, but that mist is not vapor... to have the vapor you need energy to cause that phase change, which is one of the reasons you inject water: it absorbs heat energy from the air to go from liquid->gas.
If you are spraying before the SC, then i doubt that all of the droplets get evaporated before the charger... that is where the problem is.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (queue)*

right.
water injection is NOT water vapor injection!!!!!!!
its still in the liquid state.
if it was vapor, it would be steam injection, and that is how thermal energy is absorbed, by injecting liquid water, and the heat in the combustion chambers turn it to steam.
you guys are too quick to go yapping every little article you agree with on the internet, and too quick to disregard whatever you dont agree with.


[Modified by speed51133, 5:35 PM 2-24-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

What if you were to wrap copper tubing around the exhaust downpipe and let water trickle through it? Have the tube exit in the intake pipe between the MAF and TB. Let the steam get drawn into the intake and effectively have vapor injection!!!








(BTW, I'm not 100% serious or kidding.)


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR](BTW, I'm not 100% serious or kidding.)[HR][/HR]​so then what are you??


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR](BTW, I'm not 100% serious or kidding.)
so then what are you??[HR][/HR]​i think he`s high http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
(BTW, I'm not 100% serious or kidding.)[HR][/HR]​
hahahaahha I think he smoked a bat!!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]right.
water injection is NOT water vapor injection!!!!!!!
its still in the liquid state.

you guys are too quick to go yapping every little article you agree with on the internet, and too quick to disregard whatever you dont agree with.
][HR][/HR]​I'm no expert in this subject. I just wrote this to know your opinion. I made a bad choice of words when I said vapour. I know vapour is the gaseous form of water.What I meant was mist. I speak 4 languages regularly so sometimes I make some mistakes. anyways it doesn't matter.
What I wanted to say, atomization breaks the molecules in smaller ones. from what I understand you need high pressure to achieve this right?? in the aquamist kit, they use up to 8 bar of pressure(more than 100psi) to do that in conjunction with special nozzles. Now this atomization reduces the size of water molecules into microns. I'm not sure ,but i think it's less than 50 microns. I'm sure everyone already took chemistry or physics class, microns are pretty small indeed don't you think.
that's what i wanted to say earlier. the size of the water is so small. do you think it would really affect the rotors?? I'm just suggesting!!!







don't take it too seriously.
anyways we will see what happens when nortave2.0 connects his kit. 
have a nice evening!! I hope it will be steamy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 8:57 PM 2-24-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

so then why not just inject past the rotors


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (2kjettaguy)*

you could do that , but if you you will need a check valve because under vaccum conditions, the water would be siphoned inside the intake manifold when the system is not in use. This check valve would prevent that.









quote:[HR][/HR]so then why not just inject past the rotors







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that's what i wanted to say earlier. the size of the water is so small. do you think it would really affect the rotors?? I[HR][/HR]​That is a very good question... and I don't think anyone here knows the answer to that.
The largest droplet size before you get rotor damage would probably be directly related to the tolerance between the rotors... however, the rotors actually touch, so I would guess that any droplet would be problematic (what happens if the injector gets clogged and you are spraying a stream instead of mist?) i dunno.
I would guess with a lysholm this wouldn't be a problem because the rotors dont touch or something?
JettaRed must be smokin... that would explain why his AF meter doesn't work


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you could do that , but if you you will need a check valve because under vaccum conditions, the water would be siphoned inside the intake manifold when the system is not in use. This check valve would prevent that.









so then why not just inject past the rotors







[HR][/HR]​so then why not just do that...








A check valve is cheaper than a new charger


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
JettaRed must be smokin... that would explain why his AF meter doesn't work







[HR][/HR]​hahahahahahahahaha true that!!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]

(what happens if the injector gets clogged and you are spraying a stream instead of mist?) i dunno.[HR][/HR]​In the aquamist kit, they provide a 100 micron stainless filter. they also suggest to use distilled water to prevent that.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

when is allen going to put his on?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (2kjettaguy)*

he said today!!! I don't know if he did, he didn't post about it. well I guess he will give us info this week.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it usually injects 10 to 25% of water relate to fuel flow. 
[HR][/HR]​okay, just for fun, I did some calculations to find out what effect h20 really has on charge temps:
If we look at a 13:1 AF ratio, and a 8:1 fuel:water ratio (12.5% rel to fuel), and lets look at 1g of water, so we have:
1g water (lets assume 30 deg C)
13g fuel (lets ignore this for now)
104g air.
It would take 2548.88 J of energy to raise the water to 100 deg C and then vaporize.
This E would reduce the air temp by ~85 deg C...
well that is pretty damn good.
conclusion:
Northrave's results should be really good. 
we all await your results..............................................................................................


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (queue)*

damn son!


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (2kjettaguy)*

when you inject water, it cools off the combustion chamber. this cooling effect can make the fuel condense before its ignited.
listen guys.....
calculations and hypothesising dont mean crap in real life. even nasa looses a billion dollar space probe here and there. 
im just saying your not going to get this thing working the way you want to with the methods your trying.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

your probably right, but we need to try just to spite


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
JettaRed must be smokin... that would explain why his AF meter doesn't work







[HR][/HR]​I'm too old to smoke! Plus, it wouldn't be a very good example to set for my kids.
Anyway, I thought the steam engine idea was a good one. After all, Speed is the one who made me think of it!


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when you inject water, it cools off the combustion chamber. this cooling effect can make the fuel condense before its ignited.
[HR][/HR]​Please explain this, you mean due to saturation? keep in mind that the air is probably gonna be heated up more than the h20 will cool it.
quote:[HR][/HR]
listen guys.....
calculations and hypothesising dont mean crap in real life. even nasa looses a billion dollar space probe here and there. 
[HR][/HR]​Calculations do mean something... If I found a change in temp of 1 deg C, then I would summarily dismiss the whole idea. The fact that it has POTENTIAL, and that it is a common practice, makes me think there should be a good probability of success.
quote:[HR][/HR]
im just saying your not going to get this thing working the way you want to with the methods your trying.[HR][/HR]​hmm.. you know this because..?? Like you said, you can't say [email protected] untill you try it. so clam up for a bit, let the dude try it, and listen to his results.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (queue)*

hey, i can say over the coarse of the "neuspeed supercharger saga" I TOLD YA SO already a few times.
this will be another.........


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey, i can say over the coarse of the "neuspeed supercharger saga" I TOLD YA SO already a few times.
this will be another.........[HR][/HR]​Speed, you were right that the 24# injectors would be too much for me. And you were right that we'd want more power out of the charger. So, I agree, you told us so. Can you name any more? Because, all in all, this has been a very worthwhile experiment. 
I'm sure you were pretty ignorant about turbos before you started experimenting, so this is how we learn about the charger and it's limits. You comments have been generally helpful. Don't ruin things by becoming sarcastic. Thanks.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

sorry it didnt happen today the guy that has done a couple installs that was going to help me couldnt make it today.i have to wait till sat.now.all i can say is the two people i know running the system have had no problems although they are on jacksons running high boost 14psi i didnt believe it when they told me.i dont want that kind of boost but they attribute that its due to the aquamist .im not trying to sell anyone anything im just trying it to get closer to stock timing under boost if that happens it should show a gain .i will be using methanol based windshield fluid in the system.im not kidding.i wont have the new pulley and fpr till then either so at least it can all be done in one shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
listen guys.....
even nasa looses a billion dollar space probe here and there. [HR][/HR]​hahahahahaha







you crack me up man!!! This sounds familiar!! I think you already said something like that before.... what is the NASA has to do with our subject.
Water Injection is not an unknown territory like space. 
Water injection has been used i WWII in airplanes, In formula 1 during the turbo years (1976-1983) Renaut started using it followed by Ferrari, which the first year using it won the title. Now it is being used by WRC rally cars.
I'm just stating the facts!! No bullsh*t here.
I just found a Tech article in the sport compact car of February 2001.
The tested the aquamist on the Nissan 300 zx that they had. It's doing about 500whp.
I scanned the article for you guys so if you don't have it here it is:
Water injection article: http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/V...m_id=48885&image_id=13&show=image&param=99897 
enjoy


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

race engines are torn down after every race.
things that apply to them dont typically apply to street cars. lots of times they KNOW things will break after long run time, but they dont care, they know it will be rebuilt after a few hours of run time!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

your totally right about that. So how come Ford and Saab were using it in their production cars??








quote:[HR][/HR]race engines are torn down after every race.
things that apply to them dont typically apply to street cars. lots of times they KNOW things will break after long run time, but they dont care, they know it will be rebuilt after a few hours of run time!![HR][/HR]​


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

Thanks "vento 95 GL" , very interesting article. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbr20 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: Speed's last comments (Golf_2K2L)*

You guys might want to check this site out. If you have not already.
Eric has done his homework on this one.

http://www.intenzmedia.com/fahlgren/cars


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks "vento 95 GL" , very interesting article. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​your welcome !! It pretty sums up what is water injection and how it works!!!
hahahahahaha speed still isn't a believer!!!


----------



## BlooBeetle2 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

The supply lines for water nozzles are damn small... Imagine you broke the line into 4, one for each cylinder, then cut out small notches in the gasket between the upper (SC) and low intake manifolds... I'm sure you'd be able to lay lines in there and troque the SC back on while still getting a good seal and not crushing the lines. You could even use square tubing, every hardware store has it. At least that way you could test some H2O system out without tapping your manifold or SC.
btw, i lost pw to old acct, oops


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (BlooBeetle2)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (2kjettaguy)*

http://www.highpower.freeserve.co.uk/water.htm


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

nice article speed!!!!! So I conclude that too much water is bad as it can cause the fuel to condense below 43 degrees. Other than that, it's a very good way to go.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (vento 95 GL)*

but to use water injection as your ONLY source of cooling off a hot ass charge of 11psi from an eaton m45 charger??


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Speed's last comments (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but to use water injection as your ONLY source of cooling off a hot ass charge of 11psi from an eaton m45 charger??[HR][/HR]​wouldn't water inj be better as the only source of cooling? if you IC'ed it first, you are just gettting closer to the 40degC 'drop out temprature' so water would perhaps be worse depending on what your temps are.... this argument is silly


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Speed's last comments (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
wouldn't water inj be better as the only source of cooling? if you IC'ed it first, you are just gettting closer to the 40degC 'drop out temprature' so water would perhaps be worse depending on what your temps are.... [HR][/HR]​that is silly, and now im done.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*hahah yeh*

we will see if it works or not. If it doesn't Im not going to cry a river, but if it does that would be cool. Would you still need to intercool if the air you were taking in was like 30 degrees...all of it?


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (2kjettaguy)*

I took an engines and structures course in college last semester, the professor once mentioned that a rule of thumb was that for every 11 degress that you can lower temp. of air going into the engine , it would result in approximately a gain of 1 HP , So as long as a proven meathos for lowering the charge temp. is used a HP increase will be gained..


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (Velocity731)*

ttt don't let this thread die fella's I think it might be the longest in vortex history.Keep spreading the knowledge.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (Hardcore VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ttt don't let this thread die fella's I think it might be the longest in vortex history.Keep spreading the knowledge.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Not to worry. We are all anxiously awaiting the outcome of NORTAVE's water injection experiment. I'm sure he will post the results as soon as he has them.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (JettaRed)*

the longest thread in vortex history was the lumber jetta thread in the "car lounge".
i have lots of free time!


----------



## XSiVE (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the longest thread in vortex history was the lumber jetta thread in the "car lounge".
i have lots of free time![HR][/HR]​yeah, when there are more than 40 pages.. it is ridiculous


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (XSiVE)*

Hey guys, good reading so far. Couple things about water injection with forced induction:
1) By itself, water injection will not make any hp gains...it will loose hp. Water is not a combustable liquid, and does not offer energy output in your combustion chamber. It does steam clean your piston crowns though.
2) The advantage to water injection is its ability to lower the intake temp, allowing *an engine to run higher boost and/or more ignition advance, which makes more power* 
3) Unless you the individual have the ability to run a different engine management map while using water injection, you won't see that much of a gain at all. Ideally, you want programmable engine management with the capability to run a special water injection software map with higher boost and/or more ignition advance. If you don't up the boost, or advance the timing while using water injection...you are not really realizing the engine's potential (and might be losing power) and taking advantage of water injection. 
4) Water injection can be used to increase reliability, and may not offer any power gains. If the water is not atomized properly, you are reducing the reliability of the engine. Most available aftermarket water injection "kits" are terrible, and do not effectively atomize the water/methanol mixture properly. This is a simple engineering blunder, by using low pressure pumps with incorrect nozzle geometry and disfunctional location of said nozzle. In my opinion, there are only one or two capable aftermarket systems worth installing on your vehicle. 
Enjoy!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (Jason @ ND)*

Well, don't stop there, Jason. What are they (capable aftermarket systems)? And where is the appropriate place to install the nozzle?
In alan's case (NORTAVE2.0), he has already upped the boost with the smaller pulley and is hoping to reduce detonation with the water, keeping the ecu from retarding timing. In other words, he doesn't want to advance timing, but rather keep it from retarding.


[Modified by JettaRed, 10:42 PM 2-28-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: hahah yeh (Jason @ ND)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
, there are only one or two capable aftermarket systems worth installing on your vehicle. 
Enjoy! [HR][/HR]​I'm sure he means Aquamist


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: hahah yeh (vento 95 GL)*

So Nortave2.0, tomorow is the big day!!!








and a bump for this!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (vento 95 GL)*

i just picked up the new pullies these are made of aluminum i dont know if thats good or bad.but they seem to measure out perfect.i talked to the guy who will be helping,well really doing the work and 8 am tom.we should get started ,i wont have any data till i make it to the dyno for some tuning though.i talked to greg today also and i am going to tap just like an inch or so past the t.b.all he said was good luck? well the weather here is going to be sh!t the next few days suppose to get some heavy snow so i wont really be able to tell much till i get a dry road well i'll let you know how it goes late tom. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (NORTAVE2.0)*

i cant wait







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (joeZX6)*

alright is it installed yet??? any pics


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (joeZX6)*

My brother tells me everything is installed, but has to wait to get to the dyno for results


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (Return of the Jetta)*

the water injection was installed today all went well thank god dr.dre knew what he was doing the pump was installed by the washer pump you dont see it ,except for the hose coming out by the top of the firewall and the small injector tapped . very clean install took about 4 hours.like i said its been snowing like mad here and i cant do a whole lot till i get over to the dyno.i'll update you guys as soon as i can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: hahah yeh (NORTAVE2.0)*

Glad to hear everything went well!!!!! Can wait to see the result!!!








i hope it will work as planed!!!



[Modified by vento 95 GL, 8:48 PM 3-2-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (vento 95 GL)*

same


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (NORTAVE2.0)*

Get someone to take pictures!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (JettaRed)*

i'll try and get a pic of where the s/c was tapped my friend has a cam.i am also pretty happy with the new pulley.i had an extra one made''bill''







and watch out i think this weather is heading your way


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (NORTAVE2.0)*

Don't tempt me!








How's the car drive. I know you haven't fully tested it, but can you tell any difference yet?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (JettaRed)*

where are you located? its raining everywhere, but hey


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (2kjettaguy)*

chicago snow here over a foot im plowing with my je design lip spoiler and temps going down to 6 tonight.the switch is set to activate between 6-7 psi i havent been able to get there yet but it probably will work best when it warms up.or i should see some improvement on the dyno.


----------



## Raff79 (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (NORTAVE2.0)*

NORTAVE2.0, who is your guy that you take your car too. I'm in the Chicago area also and have talke to two guys, dubwerks(Rich) and GRD in Naperville. I've only gone to Rich so far. Just wondering.


[Modified by Raff79, 3:38 PM 3-3-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (Raff79)*

well, have no fear, it never snows in MD. I am anxious to do some more engine work on my car and want to see the results of this! Do you need a dyno fund? I am sure we could help you out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, don't stop there, Jason. What are they (capable aftermarket systems)? 
[HR][/HR]​You're not going to lure me into that debate.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (Jason @ ND)*








I am anxious Nortave, as I am sure you are











































HEy, i am buying a cnc milling machine. I'll be able to make these pullies soon


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (Jason @ ND)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, don't stop there, Jason. What are they (capable aftermarket systems)? 

You're not going to lure me into that debate.







[HR][/HR]​ohh c`mon, wimp-ass







(one of my grandpa`s expressions)


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: hahah yeh (joeZX6)*

everyone likes a reality check! http://www.sdsefi.com/techocta.htm


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (speed51133)*

good reading


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: hahah yeh (joeZX6)*

TTT - any new info guys?
Hey Bill did you say once that you had a cam too? If you do... can you give me specs and a little review on it?
Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## 16vpower (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i just wanna post to say wow this thing is a huge post. hope theres some good info here maybe we need a 1 page summary.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (16vpower)*

As your initiation to the "high altitude pulley thread" you'll be reading all 16+ pages


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

some bad news guys the snow has melted but the car is going in the shop tomorrow having fuel trouble my fuel pressure is at 9 psi the adjustable regulator is useless with that fuel pressure.i dont know if the pump is bad or what,i thought when the pump goes it just goes.it idles fine but if you accellerate quick it leans out i hope its not the pump i had other plans for that 400.00 dollars


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

The summary thing isa good Idea , i've been reading thi for a while and there i just a lot of info to try and retain , can someone summarize this ?? that would be nice ...ohh and to the couple of folks that are performing these pioneering mods to their neuspeed superchargers...madd props ...Im sure if thinks work out for you guys ...many will follow in your steps..I will be one of them


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

*Summary*
1. *Smaller is better* (for once)!
--2.8" is standard size (4-7 psi)
--2.6" is hi-alt (5-9psi)
--2.4" is stratospheric (?-11 psi)
2. *Bigger injectors don't help* (unless you already have fueling problems). 
3. *Intercooler is not feasible* (though some folks aren't willing to give up).
4. *Water injection is promising.*
5. *Cams and head work also hold promise.*
6. Oh, yeah, *NORTAVE is plagued with bad luck!*










[Modified by JettaRed, 4:46 PM 3-7-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i could have told you all thoes things without 17 pages and without ever leaving te computer lab!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i could have told you all thoes things without 17 pages and without ever leaving te computer lab![HR][/HR]​Yeah, but it wouldn't have been as much fun!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Summary*
1. *Smaller is better* (for once)!
--2.8" is standard size (4-7 psi)
--2.6" is hi-alt (5-9psi)
--2.4" is stratospheric (?-11 psi)
2. *Bigger injectors don't help* (unless you already have fueling problems). 
3. *Intercooler is not feasible* (though some folks aren't willing to give up).
4. *Water injection is promising.*
5. *Cams and head work also hold promise.*
6. Oh, yeah, *NORTAVE is plagued with bad luck!*









[Modified by JettaRed, 4:46 PM 3-7-2002][HR][/HR]​Which Cams size should I get if I'm planning on changing the pulley and lowering the compression to 9:1 ????


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Don't mind me.....I just didn't want to be the only person who hadn't posted on this subject.
Besides, water in an engine, on purpose!








What will they think of next. 
I think it would be nice to just own a VW, let alone one with H2O being injected into it's engine. This is an excellent source of info on the subject though, well done.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (feuerdog)*

This seems to be the official neuspeed supercharge post, soo..
Today I ran a tube from my airbox to the lower hole in my 4 motion valance. I am still using a paper filter, but damn the throttle response is nuts now! It pulls harder at high rpms too. I want to get a K&N soon.
Any problems with the new pulley today when it was like 75?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

No problems. The car ran well--actually it seemed to run a little better. NO pinging.
And where are the pictures of your new mod?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I don't have any pics yet....
So, where can i buy the high altitude pulley? I want in the club


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

TTT - Where are those pics?
Tyler


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (kingsfan01)*

Nortave2.0: Did you fix your fuel pressure problem?? What was it?? How do you feel the car now!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Question: I'm getting the Neuspeed SC for my 2.0 A4 this week and I'm not sure about what cams to get. I was thinking about the 260/256 or 268/260...
What do you recomend ???
(I'm also planning on changing the pulley to the 2.6 and lowering the compression to 9:1)


[Modified by inovillo, 1:05 PM 3-11-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

OK, never mind... I already ordered the 260 from Autotech ($119.00 no taxes and no shipping costs)


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Cool, let us know how that goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I'm going to dyno my car on 03-23 just with the exhaust and the week after I will go back to the dyno with the cams, valve springs, port and polish head and the SC with the chip. Hopefully I will be at 150 at the wheels.... after that I'm putting a lightned flywheel, new clutch and the 2.6 pulley...


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't have any pics yet....
So, where can i buy the high altitude pulley? I want in the club







[HR][/HR]​hey, I thought you were going to CNC them for all of us!


----------



## DJ MiCRoByTe (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm going to dyno my car on 03-23 just with the exhaust and the week after I will go back to the dyno with the cams, valve springs, port and polish head and the SC with the chip. Hopefully I will be at 150 at the wheels.... after that I'm putting a lightned flywheel, new clutch and the 2.6 pulley...





















[HR][/HR]​i don't think your gonna get 150whp dood .. im not trying to bring u down cause i might be getting one later on (YES i live in cali so turbo isn't an option







).. but i'd say the most 140-145whp ..


----------



## jarod_k (Aug 5, 2001)

hi everyone, just wanna show you this pic i found in MKIV forum. since you're all into experimenting, was that hose connected close to the MAF a water injection set-up?


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jarod_k)*

it was actually an ingenous setup to "bypass" the MAF when intaking air. this unmetered air was supposed to offset the 30lb injectors that were dumping too much fuel, and even it all out.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

Neuspeed won't sell me the pulley. Any other contacts I can look into?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

TRD ( http://www.trdusa.com ) or Magnuson ( http://www.magnuson-products.com ) or Eaton ( http://www.eaton.com ).
Good luck.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Neuspeed won't sell me the pulley. Any other contacts I can look into? [HR][/HR]​*edit* Beat me to it....
If you do check can you see if they have a 2.5 inch pulley available too. 


[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 11:12 PM 3-11-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

i couldn't find any pullies on the trd site


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

This is a factory part your going to have to call or stop in and see them. Notice that VW doesnt list parts on there website...got it?
*Sorry didnt mean to sound so harsh







*


[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 11:29 PM 3-11-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

No problem. I am one of the internet generation. I expect things to be avaiable online. hehehe


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i couldn't find any pullies on the trd site







[HR][/HR]​you have to go to toysport.com maybe you can have better luck there.
http://www.toysport.com/TRD SUperchargers.htm


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jarod_k)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hi everyone, just wanna show you this pic i found in MKIV forum. since you're all into experimenting, was that hose connected close to the MAF a water injection set-up? 








[HR][/HR]​apparently someone thought the neuspeed charger wasnt enough so they added some nitrouse injection.... talk about intercooler!!!







....any one know the specs on this car?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No problem. I am one of the internet generation. I expect things to be avaiable online. hehehe[HR][/HR]​
Maybe Jackson Racing http://www.jacksonracing.com .


[Modified by JettaRed, 5:15 AM 3-12-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (DJ MiCRoByTe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm going to dyno my car on 03-23 just with the exhaust and the week after I will go back to the dyno with the cams, valve springs, port and polish head and the SC with the chip. Hopefully I will be at 150 at the wheels.... after that I'm putting a lightned flywheel, new clutch and the 2.6 pulley...























i don't think your gonna get 150whp dood .. im not trying to bring u down cause i might be getting one later on (YES i live in cali so turbo isn't an option







).. but i'd say the most 140-145whp ..







[HR][/HR]​Remeber that I'm doing the head, 260 cams with TT valve springs, and I already have a full magnaflow 2.5" cat back with mandrille bent... anyway, we will see what the dyno says at the end of the month








I will keep you guys posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, I am currently at a low altitude, and will be til the end of the year. Neuspeed ended up giving me the highalt pulley in the group buy and I was wondering if there is anything I need to do in order to remain problem free at 700ft for the time being.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (YourFace)*

You should be OK. You may want to consider cooler plugs (Denso Iridium IK-22 instead of the IK-20 that the kit comes with) to help with some of the heat generated by the higher boost. Of course, you'll want to go with 93 octane if you can get it.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*









Has the water cooled car been Dynoed yet??


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Has the water cooled car been Dynoed yet??[HR][/HR]​yeh, has it?








have you driven it on the street yet?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Nortave2.0 where are you??? How is the car bro???


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

the car has been in the shop the last week trying to figure out a hesitation problem otherwise i would have dynoed already its pointing towards the larger injectors although they worked fine the first couple weeks. i may send the injectors to be tested again.this is all messin up my 5-speed conversion planning.i'll let you guys know.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the car has been in the shop the last week trying to figure out a hesitation problem otherwise i would have dynoed already its pointing towards the larger injectors although they worked fine the first couple weeks. i may send the injectors to be tested again.this is all messin up my 5-speed conversion planning.i'll let you guys know.[HR][/HR]​Were you using the 3 bar or 4 bar fpr? did the shop fix the water injector nozzel?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

the ecs adjustable fpr is in and the problem is not the the pump as i originally thought,or now hoped.and brad at georges imports shipped me the small nozzle i was using i think .05 overnight no charge very cool guy.i highly recommend them for anyone considering the water injection.well im hoping to hear something today on the car.i'll let you know what the deal is as soon as i hear from them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also checking proper plug gap seems to be some ?'s to it


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:06 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

I haven't had a chance to call any of those places yet. Where did you get your pullies Nortave? and anyone else who is using a different pulley for that matter. thanks.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i had a machine shop make mine out of aluminum any size you brave guys want







think it over and be prepared for other issues that may occur as you see through reading this post 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 7:31 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Do you know if they used a mill or a lathe?
I have a mill coming next week, cnc control. It doesn't have a 4th axis control though, and I think this would be made better on a lathe.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

it was made on a lathe and he had to make a special tool to get the ribs exact the first pulley he made wore the belt quickly as the ribs were not in align the one i have now is perfect and big difference in the weight with aluminum


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

you've got IM


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

NORTAVE , any luck with the car ?? when are you gonna dyno ...come on you have us all in suspense here!!!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

its difficult to dyno with the car in the shop ??? i wish i knew


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

I've been trying to get ahold of the hi-alt pulley for my SC. I contacted Magnusen and TRD, each of them couldn't sell me what I needed. Magnusen couldn't because of their license with Neuspeed, and TRD didn't have the right width pulley. Neuspees will sell you the pulley, but you have to provide proof of purchase, a letter from you to them saying you won't hold them responsible after you overheat your charger, and last but not least, $180...


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Wild Monkey)*

$180.00 for a pulley?







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

look how much unorthodox charges for a pulley.i knew they werent cheap but what is?the expensive part is the cost if you have to rebuild the charger out of pocket i still havent heard that price but i am sure i will need to be sitting down when i hear it


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Wild Monkey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been trying to get ahold of the hi-alt pulley for my SC. I contacted Magnusen and TRD, each of them couldn't sell me what I needed. Magnusen couldn't because of their license with Neuspeed, and TRD didn't have the right width pulley. Neuspees will sell you the pulley, but you have to provide proof of purchase, a letter from you to them saying you won't hold them responsible after you overheat your charger, and last but not least, $180...[HR][/HR]​I spoke with TRD and "suposely" they don't have them available yet, which I think is a big Bul%sit cause I'm looking at them in their page...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (spyder360)*

what's happening here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

so anyone tried to change the crank pulley to increase the boost?? It's a popular mod with G60's. That way you retain the chargers warranty and enjoying more boost at the same time


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so anyone tried to change the crank pulley to increase the boost?? It's a popular mod with G60's. That way you retain the chargers warranty and enjoying more boost at the same time







[HR][/HR]​Actually, Neuspeed is looking into that. It's not as simple as changing the charger pulley, but you preserve your warranty. NS wants to make sure you don't overdrive the alternator, ps, and a/c. Be prepared to pay $$$ for a set of pulleys, base on what I've seen for lightened pulleys. 
You also might as well figure on getting water injection. While the smaller pulley really helps the midrange, I don't think you're getting similar gains on the high end because of timing retard.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Good news from neuspeed!



[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 11:40 PM 3-18-2002]


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]blah blah blah, and a remapped chip. With this kit, you would sacrifice a little power on the top end in exchange for getting 1.5-2.0 extra pounds of boost in the low end and mid range.[HR][/HR]​
Why would you lose anything up top? As long as the chip was mapped to retard the timing at high revs.......


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Good news from neuspeed!
....
Thanks Greg! We apreciate it![HR][/HR]​thanks indeed, that sounds very cool!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Why would you lose anything up top? As long as the chip was mapped to retard the timing at high revs.......[HR][/HR]​that's exactly the problem. retarding the timing causes you to lose power. you want the timing to advance as much as possible. i think neuspeed wants to ensure there is sufficient timing adjustment for people stuck with 91 octane fuel.
what Greg is describing is what I have observed--better low-end and mid-range responsiveness with diminishing improvement on the top end. I'm seriously looking at water injection to handle the top-end problem.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

that's good news !!!! what's hapening with Nortave2.0?? Poor guy, the bad luck is following him http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 4:06 PM 3-18-2002]


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Hey, has anyone here even talked about using NOS on their supercharged application , I've read in several books and web sites that NOS while delivering more power also has a great intercooling effect on supercharged and turbo cars, it can lower the intake air temperatures as much as 75 degrees! so wouldnt this solve the problem for smaller pulley creating hotter chrges?


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

Nortave2.0, I see that you have a slush box, as do I. I just installed my charger and I am having quite a bit of slipin the transmission. I was wondering if you have had any problems and what you might know to correct the problem.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey, has anyone here even talked about using NOS on their supercharged application , I've read in several books and web sites that NOS while delivering more power also has a great intercooling effect on supercharged and turbo cars, it can lower the intake air temperatures as much as 75 degrees! so wouldnt this solve the problem for smaller pulley creating hotter chrges?







[HR][/HR]​
i mentioned this already go back a few pages and read my posts.......the jackson racing chargers that the honda guys are using (wich are setup exactly the same way as neuspeeds kit).......they build up the motor and put a 16psi pulley on the charger with a 50 shot of nitrous makes about 400whp with a aftermarket fuel injection swstem .......of course this is a little on the crazy side......the easy thing to do would be to rig a single fogger wet kit with a 35 shot to spray only after 4000 or 5000 rpms you could use a 10 psi pulley and im sure it would work great and there would be minimal risk to the motor as long as it wasnt abused.........there are pictures of a nitrous/neuspeed charger on the previous page


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

Hey Guys, I was not aware, but i should not have posted that information from neuspeed. Yes, they are working on a upgrade but *nothing* is final and nothing is for sale yet. Please do not call asking for this information. thank you


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Ha,....figures some dumbass kid would call them!!!!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (YourFace)*

i have no slipping .has your trans been serviced recently that was a concern of mine and had it serviced before the charger,as much as i hate to pay for that trans service.i know they do slip if fluid is low.im in the process of getting the parts together for a 5-speed swap soon if the worst happens get a 5-speed or you can have my auto trans for a deep discount http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

alright back up and running i played with the water injection settings and fuel pressure to what felt stronger its funny how this water injection works i wish i had the vag-com because something happens after the water kicks in.???


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
its funny how this water injection works i wish i had the vag-com because something happens after the water kicks in.???







[HR][/HR]​Now that sounds interesting







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Put in on a dyno !!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Guys, if I decide to get the 2.4" pulley with the NS SC, would I have to change the belt too or would I be able to adjust it ?? 








Another question, where can I find out the SC RPM's when boosting 10 PSI ???


[Modified by inovillo, 12:51 PM 3-19-2002]


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]alright back up and running i played with the water injection settings and fuel pressure to what felt stronger its funny how this water injection works i wish i had the vag-com because something happens after the water kicks in.???







[HR][/HR]​Tell us what is this thing that happens when it kicks in!!!! Please !!! Is it good /bad ??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Well, the sc rpms are going to be based on the ratio of the crank pulley over the sc pulley times engine rpm. If the circumference of the crank pulley is twice the sc pulley, you'll be spinning twice as fast as the engine rpm.
As far as determining the rpms at 10 psi, you need to put a boost gauge on and measure the rpm at 10 psi. I suspect it would be above 6000 rpm (engine speed) at full throttle. Remember, you need to be under load or WOT to close that bypass valve and direct all the boost to the manifold. You'll definitely need the 2.4" pulley to hit 10 psi.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, the sc rpms are going to be based on the ratio of the crank pulley over the sc pulley times engine rpm. If the circumference of the crank pulley is twice the sc pulley, you'll be spinning twice as fast as the engine rpm.
As far as determining the rpms at 10 psi, you need to put a boost gauge on and measure the rpm at 10 psi. I suspect it would be above 6000 rpm (engine speed) at full throttle. Remember, you need to be under load or WOT to close that bypass valve and direct all the boost to the manifold. You'll definitely need the 2.4" pulley to hit 10 psi.[HR][/HR]​That's what I want to do, I'm also lowering the compression to 9:1 (more or less) but I want to make sure I don't go over 14K RPMs in the SC...


[Modified by inovillo, 2:39 PM 3-19-2002]


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

what exactly did you have done when you had your tranny serviced?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guys, if I decide to get the 2.4" pulley with the NS SC, would I have to change the belt too or would I be able to adjust it ?? 








[HR][/HR]​Anybody ???
























[Modified by inovillo, 7:33 PM 3-19-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

NORTAVE had to get a smaller belt.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's what I want to do, I'm also lowering the compression to 9:1 (more or less) but I want to make sure I don't go over 14K RPMs in the SC..[HR][/HR]​Determining the boost from a roots blower uses the drive ratio of crank to sc pulley, and the displacement of the blower and sc. 
The displacement per REV on the engine is 1.0 L and the SC is 0.75 L.
The ratio depends on your crank pulley.
Lets call DE and DC the engine and charger displacement, respectively.
and call PE and PC the pulley diameters of the crank and charger, respectively.
Then the BOOST = ((DC*PE)/(DE*PC)-1) * 14.5) in psi.
DE = 1.0L
DC = 0.75L
PE = 5.25 or 5.75 (varies w/o ryhm or reason)
PC = 2.8 (stock) 2.6 (high alt.) or whatever you plop on there.
So solving for BOOST = 10 psi gives you a PC = 2.33" for a 5.25" crank pulley
or a PC = 2.55" for a 5.75" crank pulley.
So you need to know what your engine redline is because the crank will determine the chargers top speed for a given boost.
so you have a charger RPM to engine RPM ratio of 2.253 (for 10 psi, regardless of the above pulley combo)... So ChargerRPM = EngineRPM * 2.253
So if your engine redline is 6000 then the charger will get to 13,518 rpm.
or if your engine redlines at 7000 then the charget will get to 15,771 rpm.
I think that this charger is good to 16k RPM though, so this should be fine for 10 psi, but not much more.
Sorry about that long post. (anyone want to check my math?)


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
That's what I want to do, I'm also lowering the compression to 9:1 (more or less) but I want to make sure I don't go over 14K RPMs in the SC...

[Modified by inovillo, 2:39 PM 3-19-2002][HR][/HR]​you should be ok !! The rpm limit of the supercharger is 16 000 rpm.
I would suggest also a water injection for that kind of boost


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR](anyone want to check my math?)[HR][/HR]​Not without a couple of beers first!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR](anyone want to check my math?)
Not without a couple of beers first!














[HR][/HR]​LOL!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

How did you determine the displacement of the SC to be .75l (750cc) per engine revolution? Besides that, I'm not questioning your math, I just don't understand where you got the formula for calculating boost. I don't think boost was invented when I went to school.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's what I want to do, I'm also lowering the compression to 9:1 (more or less) but I want to make sure I don't go over 14K RPMs in the SC..
Determining the boost from a roots blower uses the drive ratio of crank to sc pulley, and the displacement of the blower and sc. 
The displacement per REV on the engine is 1.0 L and the SC is 0.75 L.
The ratio depends on your crank pulley.
Lets call DE and DC the engine and charger displacement, respectively.
and call PE and PC the pulley diameters of the crank and charger, respectively.
Then the BOOST = ((DC*PE)/(DE*PC)-1) * 14.5) in psi.
DE = 1.0L
DC = 0.75L
PE = 5.25 or 5.75 (varies w/o ryhm or reason)
PC = 2.8 (stock) 2.6 (high alt.) or whatever you plop on there.
So solving for BOOST = 10 psi gives you a PC = 2.33" for a 5.25" crank pulley
or a PC = 2.55" for a 5.75" crank pulley.
So you need to know what your engine redline is because the crank will determine the chargers top speed for a given boost.
so you have a charger RPM to engine RPM ratio of 2.253 (for 10 psi, regardless of the above pulley combo)... So ChargerRPM = EngineRPM * 2.253
So if your engine redline is 6000 then the charger will get to 13,518 rpm.
or if your engine redlines at 7000 then the charget will get to 15,771 rpm.
I think that this charger is good to 16k RPM though, so this should be fine for 10 psi, but not much more.
Sorry about that long post. (anyone want to check my math?)[HR][/HR]​Thanks for the post !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
PE = 5.25 or 5.75 (varies w/o ryhm or reason)[HR][/HR]​I remember this being mentioned before (that there are two crank pulley sizes)? Is this for real???







Seems really odd. If so, any of us with the small crank pulley are getting screwed. Upgrading to the hi-alt pulley on the charger wouldn't quite get us up to the boost of the big crank/stock pulley combo. Check it out (ratios of pulley sizes):
big crank/stock pulley = 2.05
big crank/hi-alt pulley = 2.21
small crank/stock pulley = 1.88
small crank/hi-alt pulley = 2.02
How many have actually measured their crank pulley? How hard is it to get an accurate measurement?


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How did you determine the displacement of the SC to be .75l (750cc) per engine revolution? [HR][/HR]​Okay, the SC has 0.75 L/rev displacement (spec. gotten from Eaton website for M45 rotor group)... That is per SC rev, not engine rev!!!
And yeah, those people (like ME) with the small crank pully (5.25") are getting screwed to some extent! (like 1-2 psi)


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And yeah, those people (like ME) with the small crank pully (5.25") are getting screwed to some extent! (like 1-2 psi)[HR][/HR]​ _to some extent_ ?? I think that really sucks. I'm scared to go measure mine. Is their any reason for the two different sizes?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

OK, I understand your math now.







It makes sense because I have a 5.75" crank pulley and a 2.6" charger pulley and am making 9 psi.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

How can I tell which crank pulley I have? If I have the small one can I add a larger OEM one? 
It would be nice to get a full set of lightened pullies for our cars without and underdrive. That would be tiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Ok, I see 5.75 is the large one and 5.25 is the small. Its raining, but out to the jetta!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How can I tell which crank pulley I have? If I have the small one can I add a larger OEM one? 
It would be nice to get a full set of lightened pullies for our cars without and underdrive. That would be tiiiiiiiiiiight. [HR][/HR]​Be careful! The oem crank pulley is $$$. It's called a damper and is around $300!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

OK, well I just measured mine. From a rainy quick-measure it seems to be 5.75. That's good I guess. An Oem pulley is 300$ whew take it easy vw


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

So for what I understand, if you are not happy with the boost the 2.6" pulley is making and don't want to put the 2.4" cause the SC might be running kinda hot the best thing to do is leave the 2.6" SC pulley and get a bigger crank pulley, right ?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Here's some juicy numbers for you math guys








Your right Bill, they are called "Damper, vibration"
1.8 - 06A 105 243 E $195
1.9 (tdi) - 038 105 243 $289.70
2.0 - 06A 105 243 E $195
2.8 - 021 105 243 D $364.20
Now, the question is what are the measurements of each, and would the larger crank pulley overdrive the acessories too much. (obviously yes...the SC, but will it hurt the other goodies?)


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK, well I just measured mine. From a rainy quick-measure it seems to be 5.75. That's good I guess. [HR][/HR]​it's funny, cause I'm not sure what to hope for as I go to measure mine. If it's the bigger one, then great, everything is fine. If it's the smaller one, then I have even bigger performance gains ahead (for example, the 2.4" charger pulley with the 5.25" crank pulley is equal to the 2.6/5.75 combo). Hmmm, I guess it's time to brave the typhoon and go outside.
By the way Evan, if you get a lathe in addition to your mill, you could start making some sweet pulleys. Need a machinist?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So for what I understand, if you are not happy with the boost the 2.6" pulley is making and don't want to put the 2.4" cause the SC might be running kinda hot the best thing to do is leave the 2.6" SC pulley and get a bigger crank pulley, right ?







[HR][/HR]​no, the whole idea is that we need the charger to spin a bit faster. It doesn't care what combination of pulleys you use to make that happen. Now, as a scheme to bypass the warranty issue (i.e., you don't touch the charger at all), this may work, but as evan says, what happens to everything else that is now running faster?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

We are not planning to get a lathe at this point. I know a user on here is developing a line of cnc milled aluminum parts for our cars. His username is Butters. He says he has some big ass cnc mills but he did not mention a lathe.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's some juicy numbers for you math guys








Your right Bill, they are called "Damper, vibration"
1.8 - 06A 105 243 E $195
1.9 (tdi) - 038 105 243 $289.70
2.0 - 06A 105 243 E $195
2.8 - 021 105 243 D $364.20
Now, the question is what are the measurements of each, and would the larger crank pulley overdrive the acessories too much. (obviously yes...the SC, but will it hurt the other goodies?)[HR][/HR]​I guess I had a price for the TDI or VR6 version. Still, that's OUCH! even at $200!
http://www.vwparts.com has the 2.0 pulley for $165. Hmmm, I wonder what size the TDI and VR6 pulleys are?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

maybe i am slow but larger crank or smaller s/c pulley you increase the rpm of the charger how will the charger run cooler with a larger crank.6 of 1 half dozen of the other


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

it won't run any cooler. I am just looking for a more accessable way to increase boost. Water injection (if it works...does it!?) may still be necessary.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I can't find any measurements in the ol' Bentley which I finally got working on my machine.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

you need to get the timing back or the results are minimal ,weather you choose water or fabricate an intercooler.but there wont be an chargers running high boost unless these issues are resolved.i have hit 12 psi if your timing retards 30+ degrees your not going anywhere .the water appears to have helped alot im still trying different combinations now that i can adjust my fuel also we'll see i may dyno this week but not sure i have a 5-speed conversion in the works now and i cant break anything till its done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Cool, so you think the water is definately helping to get some timing back at the high end? What rpm level seems to work best for injection?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

The aquamist system uses a pressure switch to turn on the spray. It can be set anywhere from 3 psi to 30 psi. I've decided to take the plung and get it. I'm getting it from Brad at George's Imports at http://www.kcsaab.com which is where NORTAVE2.0 got his.
Visit the site and look at the FAQs. There's a lot of good info.
http://www.kcsaab.com/aquamist/website/rescr/rescr.html 


[Modified by JettaRed, 4:19 PM 3-20-2002]


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

you're outta control Bill! Good luck - I'm sure you'll be keeping us updated. Are you planning on keeping the hi-alt pulley for now, and then going smaller if things look good?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

I'm sticking with the 2.6" pulley, for now.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

the system1s is boost controlled there is the rpm progamable also s1 can be upgraded to rpm progamable mine is is switching on at 5-6 psi.i think the vag com will show some very good results which mean more power


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Here's pictures of NORTAVE's water installation:

















[Modified by JettaRed, 4:36 PM 3-20-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

CLEAN
I plan on doing water injection as well. Not until summer though because i have injection molding machines to work on now and can't work on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I CANT wait to see that dyno NORTAVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Does kc saab have an online order form or do i need to call for a price? System 1 seems perfect for our application.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Call Brad at 816-333-6582 and tell him you have the Neuspeed Charger on your VW and that you've been talking to Alan and Bill.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

my pump is under the cowel? by the windshield wiper motor although it was more difficult to prime its hidden away my cda box was off at this pic i am having a better connection fitted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my pump is under the cowel? by the windshield wiper motor although it was more difficult to prime its hidden away my cda box was off at this pic i am having a better connection fitted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Interesting place to put it. Is that it in the 2nd picture through the mesh? Why there and not elsewhere? No room?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i didnt want to intimidate anyone so i hid it







yea thats the silver you see through the holes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Do you have to prime it everytime you drive? Is there a check valve or anything on the main feed line that will keep fluid close at hand?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i didnt want to intimidate anyone so i hid it







yea thats the silver you see through the holes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Actually, that's probably the coolest place (as in _temperature_ cool, not groovy cool) to put it. The instructions say to keep it away from heat as much as possible. I'm sure it gets hot all by itself.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

First of all... everyone that thinks they can just put a lightened crank pulley on is crazy... at least if you want your engine to last as a daily driver. That pulley is called a 'damper' or 'harmonic balancer' It is supposed to be HEAVY!!! Replacing it with a lightweight aluminum damper would be detremental to your engine.
Also, Does anyone know the sizes of the VR6 or the TDI dampers? those would be a more suitable swap.
another thing: I think that they switched to the 5.25" after 99.5, does anyone with a '00 have a 5.75" crank pulley? anyone want to sell me thiers?
NORTAVE, I thought you were gonna tap the charger housing AFTER the rotors.. what made you change your mind? How does it work? What are your impressions?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (queue)*

I thought I had a bigger pulley. I'll have to measure it again.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I thought I had a bigger pulley. I'll have to measure it again.[HR][/HR]​I was just guessing... My guess is that at some point they switched to the smaller pulley?
I don't know... maybee there is no clear cut reason, but I would guess they made the crank pulley smaller at some point just to underdrive the accesories a bit.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

you should only have to prime the pump on set up.it is easiest to prime with the filter and pump below the water tank as gravity works very much in your favor .if you plan on mounting the pump above the water tank i suggest you start the pump below the tank to get the pump primed and then mount it after you get the air out of the lines up to the pump or it will be very difficult to pull the water with the pump dry. the water comes out like a aerosol spray http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif before the rotor group is where i wanted to go brad was very helpful and convinced me that things can only get better.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*






















Man... I have the 5.25" Crank pulley... Oh well, I guess that know I really have to get the 2.4" SC pulley...


----------



## H-bastard (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hi "Nort" -guess who? I was just reading up on your interesting plight. Even though I'm living it, it's still a good read. Thanx to JettaRed for posting the pics I took of the WI install. I hope alot of your ? have been answered. We are both testing the limits of our current setups. Like I tell you everyday- "Dyno the car with the slushbox!!" "Run your car with the automatic!!" I'm sure your fine audience is yearning for some more hard numbers. Even though JettaRed is right. The point here is that the car runs strong and youre happy with it. Just a quick note to those that have been following this buildup:
NORTAVE2.0's car has come a very long way in a very short amount of time. 2) The billet pulleys hes custom made are a work of art. and finally. Im sure we'll see some respectable times from this setup soon. Keep on tuning -the bastard


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (H-bastard)*

dam always creeping on me.







welcome to the vortex 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 12:27 PM 3-21-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

I'm working on a lead for a source of pulleys. I'll post as soon as I have something.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Please do. I don't want to pay ridiculous for a custom one, and i'd like to try a few sizes. 2.6, 2.5, 2.4


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Please do. I don't want to pay ridiculous for a custom one, and i'd like to try a few sizes. 2.6, 2.5, 2.4







[HR][/HR]​Dude, you were my source! (j/k)








(It may take a couple of days, but I'll let you know.)


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Did you guys have to regap your spark plugs? If so to what?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

We are eventually going to buy a cnc lathe. We just bought a nice cnc mill, a plastic injection machine, 4 ultrasonic welders and 2 disocant dryers. No more money left! hehehee
plugs come gapped, no need to change


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Update*

Hi Guys,
I'm dropping in for a minute to let you know what's happening on the inside. 
First, we have a pretty reasonable agreement worked out with Magnusson & Eaton that would allow us to "officially" sell a 2.6" pulley upgrade kit while still maintaining the full S/C warranty. Once we have the details worked out between our three companies, I'll let you all know what the ground rules will be.
Second, as JettaRed can attest to, there are still tuning issues to work out with the 2.6" setup. As a result, all new low altitude kits will continue to be sold with the standard 2.8" pulley. Our basic 2.6" issues are to ensure that there are no misfire faults and manage the ignition timing retard encountered in the higher RPM range when detonation is detected. While I am sure many of you would just like me to sell you a pulley only, right now, there is definitely more to the 2.6" upgrade kit than a pulley alone. What might the other components be? No definitive answer right now because we are still experimenting with different setups. Here's a list of possibilities, however: IK22 plugs, fan switch/water thermostat, re-mapped ECU, and an ignition amplifier module.
Third, our R&D time on this project is somewhat limited right now because we are trying to finish the S/C kit for the 2002 drive-by-wire engine. There were a few people who could not take avantage of the latest GB offerings because we don't have the DBW kit out yet. We will also have to run the 2002 DBW car through emmissions certification before the kit can be sold as "50-state legal."
In the mean time, I applaud you guys who have been willing to take on some experimentation of your own, warranty-be-damned. We know that you love your cars and aren't ready to trade them in (yet) for 2002 1.8Ts, so we'll keep working on our in-house projects.
Sorry I can't stick around the forum for a few extra hours. Work awaits me.
Happy Motoring!
Greg W.
NEUSPEED


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Update (NEUSPEED)*

That's awesome!!!! I just got my s/c so I will wait a little bit until they (or you other guys w/ the pulley) come up w/ some remedies for the problems that occur as a result of the new smaler pulley. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is great news


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Update (redgti2.0)*

well that is some good news Greg!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Make sure you put in the testing some water injection







what better than Neuspeed to do this!!! You have the resources and money to do it. Maybe you could become an Aquamist distributor in the future








Nortave2.0 has one of their kits on his car and his first impressions are pretty good. We will see if it gains power at high rpm when he dynos the car
Good job anyways!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Update (vento 95 GL)*

Thanks for the final word Greg. Sorry i kind of spilled the beans earlier.








Anyways, its good news to hear. I guess you guys have figured out by now that some of us are blowing off the warrenty. Neuspeed guinea pigs








And no, I am not trading in for a 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Update (2kjettaguy)*

Good to hear greg... BTW... do you need a car to be the mule for the DBW SC test? Mine is stock except for the exhaust... let me know... plus I'm local... Sherman Oaks area.

[email protected]
Tyler Modell


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Update (kingsfan01)*

Thats good news Greg! I'll be one of the first to jump on that pulley when it becomes available!!
( Man I It is so cool that companies hang out on Vortex! , so far Ive seen posts from neuspeed , magnaflow, 1552 designs, and new dimensions...its cool that they know whats up and what we want...) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Update (vento 95 GL)*

unfortunately magnusson will never approve the water injection.but i am sure this is going to be the way to go even with a new chip.like i said before i dont need anymore boost just need to put what im getting to good use







we shall see what #' jettared pulls from the vag com i think its going to be another wahoo


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Update (NORTAVE2.0)*

If water can be injected after the rotors, I don't think Magnuson or Eaton would care.
(Was "wahoo" invented before the fish or because of the fish? We used to catch Wahoo in Florida and when you hooked one, you said, "Wahoo!"







)
(I'm going to get some coffee







)


[Modified by JettaRed, 5:22 AM 3-22-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Update (JettaRed)*

the heat is created by the sc itself and totally agree the best results will be seen if you remove the heat from the source rather than chase after it.not saying the charger will run cold but you will feel the difference in power.it will take a little time tuning it to maximize the system but running the vag com should be helpful in that area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Update (JettaRed)*



> If water can be injected after the rotors, I don't think Magnuson or Eaton would care.
> (Was "wahoo" invented before the fish or because of the fish? We used to catch Wahoo in Florida and when you hooked one, you said, "Wahoo!"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Update (blubayou)*

I can imagine a Neuspeed commercial (like the Mazda commercials with the kid on a bike all grown up and driving his car the same way) where it shows you jumping waves in a boat as a kid and now jumping hills with your supercharged VW.
(Professional driver on a closed course. DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Aquamist Kit is Here!*

The Aquamist kit just arrived. Brad at KC Saab and Jeff Lowell at Neuspeed have been very helpful. I should have some results tonight or at least this weekend!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (JettaRed)*

Allright!!! that is so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let the good stuff begin!!!








knowing you I'm sure we're gonna have some good detailed impressions.
I knew you would get it before what you planed to actually get it.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (vento 95 GL)*

Nice! I didn't know you were getting it so soon. I am sure detailed results will follow. Just curious though, its supposed to freeze tonight. What do you do about that?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (2kjettaguy)*

I can actually use the windshield washer reservoir with washer fluid, as long as it's methanol based. The stuff I have is. you just don't want to go over 50% methanol and washer fluid is 25%. I'll keep a gallon in my trunk.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (JettaRed)*

i wish i could be there to supervise the install







or give technical advise







now seriously i tried to dyno today but they were too busy i may make it back tomorrow


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:37 PM 3-22-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can actually use the windshield washer reservoir with washer fluid, as long as it's methanol based. The stuff I have is. you just don't want to go over 50% methanol and washer fluid is 25%. I'll keep a gallon in my trunk.[HR][/HR]​yeah maximum proportion for methanol is 50% like JettaRed said. This will also give a bigger increase in power because you introduce a flamable liquid in the exaust chamber. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (vento 95 GL)*

Just finished installing the Aquamist. Dead tired. Impressions tomorrow.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's some juicy numbers for you math guys








Your right Bill, they are called "Damper, vibration"
1.8 - 06A 105 243 E $195
1.9 (tdi) - 038 105 243 $289.70
2.0 - 06A 105 243 E $195
2.8 - 021 105 243 D $364.20
Now, the question is what are the measurements of each, and would the larger crank pulley overdrive the acessories too much. (obviously yes...the SC, but will it hurt the other goodies?)
I guess I had a price for the TDI or VR6 version. Still, that's OUCH! even at $200!
http://www.vwparts.com has the 2.0 pulley for $165. Hmmm, I wonder what size the TDI and VR6 pulleys are?[HR][/HR]​
the tdi pulley is super huge and is good for 18 psi with the stock g60 charger pulley (78mm)







this might be way too big for most of you guys ...its 165mm compared to our stock (g60)pulley wich is 133


[Modified by joeZX6, 5:37 AM 3-23-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

there is also the passat crank pulley option wich is 138mm, might be perfect for what most of you are looking to do 
as far as problems from overrevving the accessories......i dont think it will be problem but if you think it will be an issue you might want to give unorthadox racing a call and see if they have lightweight/underdrive pulleys for your accessories


[Modified by joeZX6, 12:35 PM 3-23-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just finished installing the Aquamist. Dead tired. Impressions tomorrow.[HR][/HR]​You really don't lose time Jetta Red!!!







looking forward for your impressions.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (vento 95 GL)*

by the way Jetta Red , take some good pictures








Where did you install the nozzle and what size did you use???


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

mk3 pulleys must be cheaper i just bought one fron the dealer for 85.00 ihad a u/r pulley on that had to come off for the charger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as far as plug gaps there seems to be some ? as to what the gap should be mine are now gapped at .032 my brother is having trouble with his missfires with the 2.8 pulley and neuspeed said to tighten the gap and the missfiring problem has got better


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 9:51 AM 3-23-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (vento 95 GL)*

OK. Here are the pictures.








This is the pump. I mounted it under the rain tray.








This is the line running to the nozzle. I tapped in right after the throttle body. I was too lazy to take the charger off to tap into the manifold--I'll save that for another weekend. By tapping right after the TB, you can stuff a rag in to catch the shavings from drilling and tapping.








This is the line from the washer tank to the pump.








Another shot of the pump.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (JettaRed)*

OK, now for impressions. Well first, you have to figure out what size nozzle to use. The kit comes with three: .5mm, .6mm, and .7mm. You also need to adjust the switch for what pressure to turn the pump on. I'm still experimenting, but I'm getting cylinder 4 misfires (again). Too soon or too much water, and you extinguish the spark. 
Right now, I'm set to come on at 6 psi and I'm using the .6mm nozzle. You can feel the surge and the car runs stronger when the water comes on, but it's not like shots of NOS in The Fast and The Furious. 
I'm still tuning, so I'll post as things happen.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (JettaRed)*

nice install








So you think it is helping to bring the timing back up at high rpms?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (JettaRed)*

nice job,did you have as much trouble as me getting it primed?i'm confident i am going to do much better at the dyno.i dont think i was seeing any benefit from the 2.4 till now.i started with the five and moved to the six as well @6-7 psi.i guess if you want it to switch on early you have to stay with a smaller nozzle .thats why the 3d kit is appealing once you see how it works you want a light mist early and a little heavier up top.cant do it with the system1


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Kit is Here! (NORTAVE2.0)*

The biggest problem was finding where to mount everything! To prime the pump, I waited until the end to reinstall the washer tank. I held it high and let the water run out the tube, then quickly stuck the tube onto the pump. So, the feed line was already full when I put it on. It does take a little while for the output line to fill.
I am getting some of the ignition timing back, though not all of it. Only under very high engine load (>70%) am I starting to see timing pulled back. You can also feel the gain. I really haven't had a chance to get out and run with the latest changes, but I may tomorrow. If not tomorrow, certainly Monday (on the way to work).


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Source for Pulleys*

Here you go, boys (and girls)! Your 2.6" pulley. (Call and make sure it fits the shaft of the M-45.) *It's referred to as the TRD pulley.*








http://www.pulleyboys.com/ 
Thanks to Brad at KC Saab, the Aquamist Guy!


[Modified by JettaRed, 4:33 PM 3-24-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

sweeeet. I wonder if they will ever make a 2.4? heheh








cough* go drive your car bill * cough


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (2kjettaguy)*

what about the http://www.toysport.com pullies? they go all the way down to 2 inches


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (joeZX6)*

Good point. 
http://www.toysport.com/TRD SUperchargers.htm 


[Modified by JettaRed, 10:43 AM 3-25-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

I remember bringing this up long time ago. If you look in the early pages of this thread, I had mentioned this link.
The link to the pulleys is this: http://www.toysport.com/TRD SUperchargers.htm 
Anyone called already to see if the pulleys fit the Neuspeed charger??
It goes all the way down to 2 inch. But I don't think it would do any good because you would overspin the charger, so reducing the life considerably.
So Jetta Red , what are the updates. I'm sure you drove a lot this weekend to test the water injetion.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (vento 95 GL)*

Well, I put the stock plug wire back on cyl 4 (I had Autotech wires on) and that seems to help. I'm probably going to go with the stock wires back on all cylinders. I think I only need to go to bigger wires if I up the output of the coil pack.
I have also dropped to the .5mm nozzle at 6 psi and that seems to be getting "better". I can definitely tell when the water kicks on--kinda a mini-surge!.
I'm coming in before the rotors and I think I'm going to try after the rotors. The reason is that the water really sprays with a force for at least 6". Place where it is, I think I'm spraying mostly the inside to the intake right past the TB. If I come in from the pulley side of the intake chamber, I feel the water will be blown to all of the cylinders. Also, the water will have a greater cooling effect if the air is already heated and I can use a larger nozzle.
Right now, I don't think I have this tuned in optimally, but I can already feel a difference.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I remember bringing this up long time ago. If you look in the early pages of this thread, I had mentioned this link.
The link to the pulleys is this: http://www.toysport.com/TRD SUperchargers.htm 
Anyone called already to see if the pulleys fit the Neuspeed charger??
It goes all the way down to 2 inch. But I don't think it would do any good because you would overspin the charger, so reducing the life considerably.
So Jetta Red , what are the updates. I'm sure you drove a lot this weekend to test the water injetion.







[HR][/HR]​I called them but they told me thet the pulleys were not available yet, but in my opinion I think that they didn't want to sell me the pulley. Can somebody please call ?????


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (inovillo)*

if you are looking for the 2.6 i would wait on neuspeed and avoid the warranty issues as i will still probably end up getting the new chip and ignition amplifier when it comes out .in the beginning this was not an option.i think i am still getting some pre ignition detonation at lower rpm under load i will try some colder plugs to see if it helps.


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 10:18 AM 3-25-2002]


----------



## Eli (Jan 25, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

Jettared, 
FYI- I have upgraded to an MSD setup with the blaster coil and I am running the stock wires without any ill effects. The stock wires are pretty hearty.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (Eli)*

I was gonna go with the 2.6" but then I found out that I have the small crank pulley (5.25") so hey, lets get the 2.4" and make it really worth it ...


----------



## germantoy (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

you also have to remeber its still a 2.0 its not gooing to be a supercar on 8 or nine psi and frankly if your friend cant pull on you with a turboed b18 then he cant drive friends of mine have those in civic hatchs and run high 12s


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (inovillo)*

Guys, I currently have the High Alt Pulley (2.6") and am considering putting on a 2.4" Pulley due to the fact that the air is so thin up here because of the altitude .(6500ft above sea level) 
I've heard that the 2.6" pulley should generate 5-6psi at about 3000ft above sea level. Can anyone confirm this? I have the feeling I'm getting robbed of power because I live so high up. I hooked up a boost gauge and the highest reading I've seen is 4psi, and that's when I'm really stepping on it. Do you think this is correct, or do I have a bad gauge/leak somewhere?
Last Question- If I do go with the 2.4" pulley, how hard is this going to be on the Supercharger? (since the rotors will be spinning faster) Would you reccomend it?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JollyRoger)*

With the 2.8" pulley, I was able to get 4 psi to 7 psi at sea level, but only at the top end. You should be getting more than 4 psi, even at your altitude. I would confirm, however, what Neuspeed says you should get.
I think part of the issue with overdriving the charger is the heat build up. With less dense air, you're not going to have as bad a heat problem. What rpm will you have with the 2.4" pulley at 6500 rpm? What size is your crank pulley?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I called them but they told me thet the pulleys were not available yet, but in my opinion I think that they didn't want to sell me the pulley. Can somebody please call ?????














[HR][/HR]​I called as well and the guy said they didn't have them because basically TRD told their supplier (Magnuson--surprise) not to sell them. Keep in mind, everyone is worried about the warranty. TRD warrants their charger with the Toyota it's being put on. In other words, you don't void your car warranty when you put the TRD charger on it.
I'll see if PulleyBoys has any 2.4" ones.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]

If I come in from the pulley side of the intake chamber, I feel the water will be blown to all of the cylinders. Also, the water will have a greater cooling effect if the air is already heated and I can use a larger nozzle.
Right now, I don't think I have this tuned in optimally, but I can already feel a difference.[HR][/HR]​I think it will be more effective the way you are saying. It would cool the air more effectively.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (vento 95 GL)*

Well, I tapped in the side of the intake chamber, on the side of the fpr barb, only closer to the rotors. I put the .5mm jet (a.k.a. nozzle) in. It definitely makes a difference. The car feels a lot quicker--maybe just my imagination. I'll have to fool around with the boost switch and maybe a different size jet. When it gets to where if feels optimal, I'll take some final readings.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I tapped in the side of the intake chamber, on the side of the fpr barb, only closer to the rotors. I put the .5mm jet (a.k.a. nozzle) in. It definitely makes a difference. 
.[HR][/HR]​Man you don't lose time. When you say something you do it







I like that.
So my predictions were good. Now you just need to dyno to really tune the system. Next step would be the 2.4 inch pulley







why don't you try to buy a coil amplifier to increase the spark. Anyway it really sounds good from your telling me.
keep up the good work.
edit: I wonder when Neuspeed will release the upgrade so that you could put the revised chip in. Comon man do a dyno to see if there is an increase
Are you using methanol in the mix??


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 10:49 PM 3-25-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (vento 95 GL)*

Well, it's not ready for the dyno yet. I want to drive it around for a couple of weeks to let things settle down. I'm using straight windshield washer fluid--it's 25% methanol. The Aquamist instructions say not to go over 50%.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, it's not ready for the dyno yet. I want to drive it around for a couple of weeks to let things settle down. I'm using straight windshield washer fluid--it's 25% methanol. The Aquamist instructions say not to go over 50%.[HR][/HR]​
that's cool bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What did you do to block the hole you did after the throttle body??
One thing though, your sure to keep your engine clean with aquamist. can we say steam clean please


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (vento 95 GL)*

did you check with the VAG if the timing is still pulling back or if you regain some??


----------



## H-bastard (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (germantoy)*

Please dont insult my skills germantoy. We all know that turbo B18's are fast. Nortav is my friend and if I blew his doors off everytime we were on the street together, he would get very depressed and would forget all about his tank. In his mad obsession to beat me someday, he'd show up to work one day in a stripped out hatchie. Then you'd only have JettaRed to read about. Thank me later.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Back to Aquamist (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
that's cool bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What did you do to block the hole you did after the throttle body??[HR][/HR]​If you go to here, http://www.kcsaab.com/aquamist/website/sl/plist/frm.html , you'll see all the components to the Aquamist kit and extra stuff. Brad of George's Imports (a.k.a. KC Saab) sent me a blank plug with the kit (it's a bolt with a rubber seal) to plug the hole. I told him I might be trying a couple of locations.
As far as gaining timing back, it's hard to tell. I'm still loosing timing, but I haven't compare before or after results to see exactly when it happens. The butt dyno is telling me something good is happening, but I don't have the evidence to prove it yet. I really haven't had time to figure out the right combination and do a bunch of readings. I'll see how the drive in to work goes today.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Back to Aquamist (JettaRed)*

i agree if iget any preignition ping before the water injection is activated the butt dyno has a lower reading but otherwise it is stronger


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Back to Aquamist (NORTAVE2.0)*

NORTAVE, it this the first thing you do each morning when you get up?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I called them but they told me thet the pulleys were not available yet, but in my opinion I think that they didn't want to sell me the pulley. Can somebody please call ?????















I called as well and the guy said they didn't have them because basically TRD told their supplier (Magnuson--surprise) not to sell them. Keep in mind, everyone is worried about the warranty. TRD warrants their charger with the Toyota it's being put on. In other words, you don't void your car warranty when you put the TRD charger on it.
I'll see if PulleyBoys has any 2.4" ones.[HR][/HR]​Thanks JettaRed, please let us know anything you find out about the 2.4" pulley...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (inovillo)*

I'm surveying the interest in an Aquamist group buy. If interested, go here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=297909 


[Modified by JettaRed, 9:47 AM 3-26-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (inovillo)*

I'm talking (email) with PulleyBoys. If there is sufficient interest, they will make a batch of 2.4" pulleys. I'll find out how many are needed and what the price will be.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm talking (email) with PulleyBoys. If there is sufficient interest, they will make a batch of 2.4" pulleys. I'll find out how many are needed and what the price will be.[HR][/HR]​You are the man, keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (inovillo)*

Yeh, this rules Red! I would be down for a 2.4 and 2.6 pulley. I can't do the aquamist right now though cause cash is non-existant. hmm maybe if i can put it on the credit card...


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

Nice! I'm interested in a 2.4" pulley as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Source for Pulleys*

2.4" pulley and Aquamist look good but like the others $$$ is tight right now...Keep us posted on what price for the pulley...Also i'm sure more people would be interested if we wait like a month...For those that we just in the gb just laid out alot of money and need some time to get some more... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But keep us posted on what you are doing...Thanks for your efforts to help the rest of us out...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (redgti2.0)*

No problem. I'm not looking to make this happen immediately, but wanted to get started early to see what interest there is. I definitely think anyone who is going to go with a smaller than stock pulley needs to seriously consider the Aquamist for the summer. 
I've been using octane boost since I put the pulley on and can tell you that's a pain and it can get expensive. Since I've had the water (5 whole days), I've filled gas twice (1/2 tank at a time) and have done over 400 miles. I've not used any octane boost and the car is running stronger. The real benefit is that this summer the car will still be as strong (I'm expecting). I can just change to a different nozzle size.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats what this was all about.i dont think i would try the 2.4 pulley in the summer without the aquamist.and also keep in mind a had stronger arp headbolts low temp fan switch and thermostat installed before i8 installed the 2.4 pulley 12 psi is enough to blow a headgasket or do more serious damage.so make sure you guys have your ducks in a row,so this is a worth while effort . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:19 PM 3-26-2002]


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:25 PM 3-26-2002]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (NORTAVE2.0)*

Hehe.. I won't have to worry about that stuff if I go with 2.4" pulley because I'll be running 8psi max thanx to the altitude


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Source for Pulleys (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I've not used any octane boost and the car is running stronger. The real benefit is that this summer the car will still be as strong (I'm expecting).[HR][/HR]​I really think you will see the difference of water injection this summer when the temperatures will be around 30-35 degrees celcius. The drop in intake temperature will be higher, thus reducing detonation and also more power.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

Here are the first tangible results. I added an LED to my gauge panel to light when the Aquamist pump turns on. That's the only way to really be able to know when it's working and know the effect it's having on timing, etc.
Here's a touched up photo. I have also since this photo swapped the gauges so the boost is on the left. When the LED lights, I can easily see the boost level.








Right now, the pump turns on fully at around 5500 rpm (7+ psi). That's significant because I had it coming on sooner yesterday and was getting a bunch of misfires. Too soon is not better! No misfires or CEL today!







(I may try a smaller nozzle and try to get it to come on at 5000 rpm (7 psi).) 
Here are the numbers. Looking at the VAG-COM log of before water and after, I'm getting back 8-12 degrees of timing. Equally, if not more, important is that cylinder 4, which used to be way out of whack with the rest of the cylinders, is now much more in line with the others. That may not seem important, but it is. Power output is much more equal among cylinders and you can feel it. 
Where there was a slight drop in power after 6000 rpms before (from my dyno charts), I suspect that is gone now and peak power has increased. I think, again, the significant benefit will be this summer when you usually notice some loss.
Something else interesting occurred over the last couple of days. My long term fuel trim, which had always been around -15% (meaning I was running rich and 15% was backed out) is now nearly 0%, meaning I'm right on with the fuel maps. This happened after a couple of incidences of running very lean. 
I've come to a conclusion that the added water (when I had it come on too soon) was creating a rich condition (which Brad, the Aquamist guy, said would happen). This caused the ecu to back down the fuel duty cycle and when the water went off, I went lean. If this is true (I will confirm my theory with Brad) then this may explain some of the fueling issues NORTAVE was having.


[Modified by JettaRed, 9:55 AM 3-27-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

Looking at my dyno chart, I just noticed a slight dip in power around 5000 rpms. If I can get the water just right, I should be able to eliminate that dip.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looking at my dyno chart, I just noticed a slight dip in power around 5000 rpms. If I can get the water just right, I should be able to eliminate that dip.







[HR][/HR]​Did you do that dyno with the cams and the pulley already installed ?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Did you do that dyno with the cams and the pulley already installed ?[HR][/HR]​Yes


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

Cool, this looks promising. Have you done a block 120 reading? isn't that torque reading?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Did you do that dyno with the cams and the pulley already installed ?
Yes[HR][/HR]​There's something I don't get... I dynoed my car last weekend ( Jetta IV 2.0 ) which only has a cat-back exhaust and the K&N air filter and the results were 103 whp and 122.3 of torque.
Is it normal to only have a 30 whp difference keeping in mind that you have the SC with the small pulley and the cams ?????


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

Hey guys, I have been talking to somone from a new company on vortex. He is working on making underdrive pullies for the mk4s. I asked him if he would be interested in making a full, stock size lightened set for us supercharged guys because we can't use underdrive pullies. He said he is going to do some research and see what he can do. Very cool










[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 11:40 AM 3-27-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
There's something I don't get... I dynoed my car last weekend ( Jetta IV 2.0 ) which only has a cat-back exhaust and the K&N air filter and the results were 103 whp and 122.3 of torque.
Is it normal to only have a 30 whp difference keeping in mind that you have the SC with the small pulley and the cams ????? 







[HR][/HR]​A couple of things. First, dynos alone don't tell the whole story unless you have a before and after on the same dyno. Second, ~40% gain over stock is what you can expect with a simple (stage 1) supercharger application.
If you can post your dyno chart, I think it would be interesting to compare the curves. The curves tell more than peak numbers.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

JettaRed: I don't have a scanner yet but I will try to get somedody that has one and post it


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed: I don't have a scanner yet but I will try to get somedody that has one and post it







[HR][/HR]​Cool!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yes
There's something I don't get... I dynoed my car last weekend ( Jetta IV 2.0 ) which only has a cat-back exhaust and the K&N air filter and the results were 103 whp and 122.3 of torque.
Is it normal to only have a 30 whp difference keeping in mind that you have the SC with the small pulley and the cams ????? 







[HR][/HR]​On what kind of dyno did you do your run??? mustang, dynojet,etc..


----------



## Eli (Jan 25, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

Jettared, 
Thats a pre aquamist dyno pull right? When do you plan on dynoing w/ the h20 injection?

Not that were trying to get you to spend more money


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yes
There's something I don't get... I dynoed my car last weekend ( Jetta IV 2.0 ) which only has a cat-back exhaust and the K&N air filter and the results were 103 whp and 122.3 of torque.
Is it normal to only have a 30 whp difference keeping in mind that you have the SC with the small pulley and the cams ????? 








On what kind of dyno did you do your run??? mustang, dynojet,etc..[HR][/HR]​It was on a dynojet, why ???


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yes
There's something I don't get... I dynoed my car last weekend ( Jetta IV 2.0 ) which only has a cat-back exhaust and the K&N air filter and the results were 103 whp and 122.3 of torque.
Is it normal to only have a 30 whp difference keeping in mind that you have the SC with the small pulley and the cams ????? 








On what kind of dyno did you do your run??? mustang, dynojet,etc..
It was on a dynojet, why ???
[HR][/HR]​I'm just asking because on a mustang dyno the numbers are lower. Dynojet are usually higher.
So you must have a problem then because your numbers are too low. Maybe your not getting full boost due to the bypass valve not closing properly. Maybe


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

do you have a gauge hooked up to see how much boost your doing??


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]do you have a gauge hooked up to see how much boost your doing??[HR][/HR]​Steve, I haven't installed the SC yet. I dynoed pretty much stock and got 103 whp, JettaRed in the other hand got 134 whp with the SC, 2.6 pulley and the cams...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

ohhhhhhh sorry I din't read correctly. so that's about normal. stock makes around 90-95 whp. Do you have a chip??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Steve, I haven't installed the SC yet. I dynoed pretty much stock and got 103 whp, JettaRed in the other hand got 134 whp with the SC, 2.6 pulley and the cams...[HR][/HR]​My dyno was pre-water, and though the run was back in January, the ambient temp was 78 degrees F in the shop. That may give you an idea of what to expect this summer or late spring. I don't know when I'm going to get it dyno'd again.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

Nop, just the exhaust...








I guess I was just expecting a little more out of the SC. If I have 103 whp right now, the 260 cams should give me at least another 3 whp and NS claims that the kit gives around or almost 50% of the total HP... 
So 106 whp + 53 whp (50%) = 159whp
I know that its never going to be pushing 50% exactly without modifying the pulley or something else but from 159whp to 134whp which is what JettaRed is getting there's a huge difference ...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

I don't have a picture of the new location for the nozzle, but I drew it on this one. It's where the yellow dot is inside the circle. I think I may have broken the code! I'm using the .5mm nozzle at 7 psi and the car is running great. Very strong and when the water comes on, it just keeps going!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

i am happy your hard work has rewarded you







the butt dyno does not lie,it takes time getting it adjusted properly but it changes enough that you can feel when you have broken the code


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 12:24 PM 3-27-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (NORTAVE2.0)*

I just threw in a K&N panel filter. I was previously just using a paper one, and then i made the ghetto cold air mod. All i can say is it has really opened things up! I canhear the charger now, and it pulls harder and much smoother throughout the rev band. I definately reccomend


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I don't know when I'm going to get it dyno'd again.[HR][/HR]​
you could always ask hillside for another dyno donation







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...I know that its never going to be pushing 50% exactly without modifying the pulley or something else but from 159whp to 134whp which is what JettaRed is getting there's a huge difference ...







[HR][/HR]​Actually, you need to read closely what Neuspeed says. They didn't say there was a 50% PEAK hp gain, but up to 50% hp gain. If you pick the place where there is the greatest difference between before and after hp (like around redline), you'll see a 50% gain.
Look at the other supercharger applications--Jackson Racing, TRD, Miata-- and you'll see a 40% gain in peak hp. Even Pontiac's Grand Prix GTP with a supercharged 3.8L generates only 20% more power, from 200 to 240 hp. So, getting 40 hp out of a 2.0 ain't too shabby.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

JettaRed you should sell your cam and buy a tt 268/260. you should gain more power


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed you should sell your cam and buy a tt 268/260. you should gain more power







[HR][/HR]​







what are trying to do to me!








(J/K)


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed you should sell your cam and buy a tt 268/260. you should gain more power















what are trying to do to me!








(J/K)







[HR][/HR]​hahahahaha!!! trying to get you to spend money














hehehehe I know soon or later you gonna get it. That neuspeed cam is not made for forced induction










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 2:53 AM 3-28-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

ttt


----------



## sveda (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

Jettared, I have been following this water injection stuff and been doing a lot of reading for about six months now. A Z-Engineering kit went on my VR6 in December, but I still have snow on the ground and it’s way below freezing here….but the summer is coming.
The Aquamist system pumps less water with less voltage, their website has a voltage vs flow curve. I’m wondering if you could get you’re car running correctly with one of the larger orifices and place one or more high-current diodes in series with the pump to limit the water flow; each diode has a very consistant 0.7 volt drop. This may allow you to turn the water on at a lower boost level. Then you could use a second relay to “bypass” the diode(s) under more optimum conditions, such as when the ambient temperature is very high and or when the boost is even higher. This would in effect be a simple “two-stage” system.
If it takes more than one diode to limit water flow under the current boost and weather conditions, you could repeat this procedure for each series diode. I’m just speculating here, but you may end up with a multi-stage adaptive system that works well under all conditions.
One other note while I’m way out on a limb. I think it would be best to inject the water after the blower. I worry that the air before the blower has not yet been heated and the water may form condensed drops that do not stay evenly dispersed in the air. Marty does a lot of talking about how important it is to have the water pressure above 50 psi to get good atomization, and hot air can “hold” a lot more water than cold air. Why shoot yourself in the foot by saturating the relatively cold intake air and have all that well atomized water exceed 100% humidity.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (sveda)*

Let me comment on your last statement first. I agree with it that it's better to spray after the rotors and my "testing" seems to confirm that. Going in before the rotors is easier (but not really) and ensures even distribution of water to all cylinders. But you're right, going in before is like trying to refrigerate your intake air to improve performance. There may be some, like the difference between winter and summer, but not as much as spraying hot air.
At 10,000 rpm on the charger (around 5000 engine rpm) the temperature increase is 150 degrees. There is a much greater capacity for the water to cool that temperature than there is at ambient temperature. Add in the ambient temp, let's say 70 degrees F, and your water is turning into steam before it enters the combustion chamber. Spray at 70 degrees and all you have is spray.
Aquamist is a low volume (i.e., "pumps less water"), high pressure system. You need the high pressure to atomize the air properly. I can't find the link at the moment, but I believe Aquamist pressurizes the water to over 100 psi. I think Spearco uses essentially a windshield washer pump and that's why water injection is disparaged by people who are not fully informed.
I have found that too much water or water too soon does not equate to better performance. I started with the .7mm nozzle and worked down to .5mm. I also started with the switch set to around 4 psi and have upped it to 7 psi.
At 4 psi, the air isn't hot enough to conver the liquid to a gas (water to steam). Also, I hit 5 psi at 3000 rpm, so as soon as I step on the gas, I'm spraying and the engine boggs and misfires. Also, the slower the rpm (3000 vs 5000), the more time water has to enter the cylinder--too much water extinquishes the spark.
Since the pump output is fixed, the bigger the orifice, the more water. Too much water and you extinguish the spark and run into other fueling problems. My ecu was going nuts on me the other day because it was trying to adjust for conditions that were not programmed into it--running rich, backing off the fuel trim, running lean, etc. Now it's back to normal and the car is running much stronger in the high rpms.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

very interesting guys keep on going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this has to be the best technical thread ever!!!
so JettaRed when are going to buy the cam














J/K Comon it's only 200$ diretly from techtonics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can sell your cam for that price


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 12:17 PM 3-28-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

yea jetta red-----260/268 cam all the way!!!!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yea jetta red-----260/268 cam all the way!!!!![HR][/HR]​You see I'm not the only one thinking about that


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yea jetta red-----260/268 cam all the way!!!!!
You see I'm not the only one thinking about that







[HR][/HR]​Except it's a 268/260. Joe, I'm surprised!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

What are the 2 numbers for? 
Are you still trying to do a gb on the pullies?
Btw, 4000th post!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (2kjettaguy)*

The first is intake and the second is exhaust. Yeah, I'm still collecting names for th GB. When people are ready, just let me know.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, why don't we start a poll or a post to see how many people want to jump in the GB for the pulleys. I'm in for sure for the 2.4"...








Did "pulleyboys" said prices already ?










[Modified by inovillo, 8:02 PM 3-28-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

I haven't heard back on the 2.4", they sell the 2.6" for $85 plus $6 S&H. I can ask about a GB for the 2.6".


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I haven't heard back on the 2.4", they sell the 2.6" for $85 plus $6 S&H. I can ask about a GB for the 2.6".[HR][/HR]​You don't know how much I would appreciate if you can get this people to sell the 2.4" pulley. I've been looking for it like crazy


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

I'd be down for a 2.6 and a 2.4








So the 268 / 260 is supposed to be good for our application? (dumb question)


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

i agree in part too much water is too much water you will find what works weather you go before the rotor group or after.sorry but i believe 7mm nozzle @ 4 psi will bog your motor after the rotor group as well.my concern is to limit the heat build up on the charger as well with the 2.4 inch pulley people will see what i mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd be down for a 2.6 and a 2.4








So the 268 / 260 is supposed to be good for our application? (dumb question)[HR][/HR]​blubayou has that cam in his car with the charger and he really likes it. He said it's a beast!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yea jetta red-----260/268 cam all the way!!!!!
You see I'm not the only one thinking about that








Except it's a 268/260. Joe, I'm surprised!







[HR][/HR]​picky picky ....i went straight from the stock cam to the 276 .......but if i was only boosting 10psi the *268* /260 is what id be using


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yea jetta red-----260/268 cam all the way!!!!!
You see I'm not the only one thinking about that








Except it's a 268/260. Joe, I'm surprised!









picky picky ....i went straight from the stock cam to the 276 .......but if i was only boosting 10psi the *268* /260 is what id be using







[HR][/HR]​Hey, guys, I've got to save something for next year!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yea jetta red-----260/268 cam all the way!!!!!
You see I'm not the only one thinking about that








Except it's a 268/260. Joe, I'm surprised!








picky picky ....i went straight from the stock cam to the 276 .......but if i was only boosting 10psi the *268* /260 is what id be using








Hey, guys, I've got to save something for next year!







[HR][/HR]​you sissy!!!!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam need power at 6800rpms, must have 268/260 cam







[HR][/HR]​
How about 
got power at 6800 RPMs, got 268/260 cam, etc, etc


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (joeZX6)*

neuspeed must have sent you a different chip.who has a neuspeed 6800 rev limit?on the charger chip.i didnt think so


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (NORTAVE2.0)*

Actually, 6800 rpm is the stock rev limit. I know the tac says 6500, but fuel cutoff is at 6800--that's based on experience and is inferred by the Bentley.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

i wish i had my old rev limit too..... there was none







the s/c chip says no more at 6300 rpm on my car


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (NORTAVE2.0)*

Whenever I send my ECU to Neuspeed I'm going to tell them to take the rev. limiter up to 6900 rpm...







I don't have the 268 cams though, I got the TT 260...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (inovillo)*

This is weird, but since adding water, the car feels a lot faster even with the water off. And when it comes on at around 5000 rpm (7 psi) it accelerates faster to redline.
The only thing I can figure is that there is some kind of cleaning action that takes place when the water (actually windshield washer fluid) sprays and vaporizes as it enters the cylinder. I doubt that I had any carbon or deposit build up on the valves, but if I did that could add inertia to the valves. All I know is that the car is running quick!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i agree in part too much water is too much water you will find what works weather you go before the rotor group or after.sorry but i believe 7mm nozzle @ 4 psi will bog your motor after the rotor group as well.my concern is to limit the heat build up on the charger as well with the 2.4 inch pulley people will see what i mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​ I was thinking about people like you running the 2.4 in pulley(11-12psi).
why not using 2 nozzles one before the rotors to cool the supercharger and another one after the rotors.
Using the smaller 0.4mm nozzles which flow between 120 and 150cc depending on the pressure with the pressure switch set to come at about 8-9 psi. you could split the main tube with a T fitting. It would be nice to experiment that. Maybe this way you could run a 2.2 pulley with a lowered compression of 8.5:1








I'm just throwing some ideas!!! that would be of course for people running high boost.

[Modified by vento 95 GL, 2:05 PM 3-29-2002]


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 2:06 PM 3-29-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

like I said before, a 0.7mm nozzle gives you about 300cc of water flow.
with 2 0.4mm nozzles, you could achieve the same thing but in 2 seperate locations so you would cool the rotors for one and the air. And also, with a 0.4mm nozzle, the water would almost instantly vaporize instead of a big 0.7mm nozzle which the droplets of water are bigger and doesn't vaporize instantly ,but at the cylinders I believe.
But this would be only for people looking for high boost( 10psi +)
give me your feedback on what you think about this???


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 2:19 PM 3-29-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

You mean something like this:








I actually spoke to Brad about this and it's possible with the .4mm jets.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

yeah that's what I'm talking about!!!! It could be a good thing for the people going with high boost!!! It would be more effective as you would be taking care of two things at the same time.

quote:[HR][/HR]You mean something like this:








I actually spoke to Brad about this and it's possible with the .4mm jets.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

JettaRed you will be able to try it when you get your 2.4 in pulley







you already tapped at those two locations. Sounds like fun







I can't wait to have my charger


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

I telling you guys, this water injection is great! Now that's it's getting a little warmer, you can really tell a difference! The car just keeps on pulling, only faster, when you hit 7 psi and the water comes on. The boost shoots up (probably because of the water turning to steam) and the car rockets (well, not quite, but close).


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

NIIIIIIICCCCCEEE that's what I want to hear!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

maybe we can start a aquamist fund and buy neuspeed a kit.







well the water injection looks like it is the solution to keep our pulleys small for the summer.now does anyone know what neuspeed is going to go with on the ignition? msd,accel or what i would like to order it from them but if they arent going to give us something soon i'll pick one up elsewhere.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]maybe we can start a aquamist fund and buy neuspeed a kit.







well the water injection looks like it is the solution to keep our pulleys small for the summer.now does anyone know what neuspeed is going to go with on the ignition? msd,accel or what i would like to order it from them but if they arent going to give us something soon i'll pick one up elsewhere.[HR][/HR]​Don't know what they're looking at for the ignition, but we should know in a couple of weeks. Most of Aaron's time has been focused on getting the 2002 2.0 DBW CARB certified, but they're almost done with that. That'll give Aaron time to focus on Stage II kits.
BTW, absolutely NO misfires since I set the pump to activate at 7 psi! I also beat a BMW X5 (SUV) today. I don't know if that means anything. His plate said RACERX5, so I thought I'd see if he meant it. And I started from behind him. I did get beat by a Boxter, but still gave him a run for the money. This water injection is going to get me in trouble!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (NORTAVE2.0)*

Word, lets buy neuspeed a kit and let them play with it!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (2kjettaguy)*

I think they can afford to get one themselves. It's more an available time to do the testing issue. If they buy a 2002 Golf 2.0 to test with the charger, they can buy a $450 Aquamist kit. Talking with Greg, I think they're going to be in touch with Aquamist soon!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

hey B.A. they may be waiting to see what you find to work the best and go with it.







one of the big heat problems is also from the rotor group being so close to the exhaust manifold on jacksons the s/c is on the opposite side.i will be heat insulating my header this week with the wrap hopfully it will help some.


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 12:34 PM 3-30-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (NORTAVE2.0)*

Man, it's a beautiful day out and you guys are on the 'tex? You need to get a life!!!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

are you driving that hard that you have to come home every hour for windshield fluid


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (NORTAVE2.0)*

No. I keep a couple of gallons in the trunk.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

Guys my car is running like tihs again. It seems so sparatic. I don't understand it. Sometimes the car runs perfectly fine, other times it gets real bogged down at idle or when cruising. It doesn't change in one trip, though. For example, today, I drove around running errands and it wasn't firing on all 4 cylinders at idle and light throttle. Once I push the pedal a little further, it surges and power comes on. Then, I parked the car at my house, pulled out a plug to check it (black), replaced the dizzy cap and rotor, inspected the wires, checked tightness of all bolts/fittings (all were tight), and checked the coil connection. I then drove it and it was perfectly fine. I thought maybe I got lucky and it was just a loose connection somewhere and it was resolved. So I go to Barnes and Noble for 10 minutes.Then I get in the car again, start it up, and it sounds like crap again! At idle its real rough and lacks power at light throttle, and I even have to heel-toe it when coming to a stop from any kind of moderate to high rpms, just like before. I don't get it. I don't have a vag com, so I can't do that right now. Any ideas as to what could be doing this? This is getting old, real fast. The car ran perfect for about a week, then started getting weird on me, but just intermittently. I feel like it is happening more when the car is warm. I don't think it usually happens first drive of the day. AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (blubayou)*

sounds like you not getting enough fuel
How's your fuel pump?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (2kjettaguy)*

Pump is good. If anything, seems like too much fuel. Exhaust is real rich when it is runnng rough


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (blubayou)*

Was it just one plug that was fouled or all of them? Try pulling the plugs again and see if they're fouled. Could be a bad or clogged injector if it's just one plug. Try some injector cleaner, RedLine or Techron. You're pumping a lot more fuel through the injectors now. 
It's kinda hard to diagnose without knowing what's happening inside your engine. If you get a hold of a VAG-COM, look at the second block in engine display group 032. That tells you your long term fuel trim and whether you're too rich.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (blubayou)*

Do you have an a/f gauge so you can see what's happening? If you're running rich, you may want to try a 3 bar fpr. I understand that the fpr is modified during installation for the ABA engine, so you don't have the 3 bar to put back in. Do you have stock injectors?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (blubayou)*

How's your air filter? Are all vacuum lined connected and in good condition? Sounds like it could be a vacuum leak. Could anything be shaking loose when you drive. The charger does add a lot of vibration to the engine. You said things got better after you checked everything. Could be driving around made something loose again. Is the belt on the charger tightened to spec? I had my belt come loose a little and slipped, but it didn't give the symptoms you're describing.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How's your air filter? Are all vacuum lined connected and in good condition? Sounds like it could be a vacuum leak. Could anything be shaking loose when you drive. The charger does add a lot of vibration to the engine. You said things got better after you checked everything. Could be driving around made something loose again. Is the belt on the charger tightened to spec? I had my belt come loose a little and slipped, but it didn't give the symptoms you're describing.[HR][/HR]​Air filter is A OK. I am using the K&N from my P-Flo. I cleaned it during the SC install. I have gone through and checked all nut, bolts, hoses, etc. I think it was just another random occurance that caused it to run fine after checking it out today. Like I said before, I don't think it ran crummy before my last fillup (when I also put in some injector cleaner). Could this have effected it? I did not have to modify my 3 bar FPR, I just replaced it with the 4 bar they gave me. I guess I could try and re-install the stock one. My fuel tank is just about empty, so I'll have to get gas tomorrow. Should I use more injector cleaner (even though it has run poor since last time I used some) or should I put in some octane boost? I want to get my hands on a vag-com, but I don't think it will happen soon. Also, I don't have my A/F gauge (yet, it should be here in a couple days). I am using the the stock injectors. Belt tension is good, timing is good.


[Modified by blubayou, 11:34 PM 3-30-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (blubayou)*

Ah, fill up with premium and DO NOT use injector cleaner this time. Once should be enough (did you use RedLine or Techron?). See if that clears things up. Give it a couple of days for your ECU to settle down. 
Keep your tank at least half full and use a good brand of gas--no no-name discount stuff! Surprisingly, Citgo works well for me, but so does Texaco, Shell, and Exxon.
You would think one little bottle of injector clearner wouldn't have this effect, but it may, especially if you've never or rarely used it before.
Good luck and let us know how it works.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

Happy Easter! He is Risen!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Happy Easter! He is Risen![HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I really think it may be due to the fuel/cleaner issue. I used techron, which I do use frequently, but you never know, it could have stirred something up anyway. I will fill up without the octane boost, just to see what straight pump gas does for me, if anything. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (blubayou)*

Jetta red or Nortave.....have either of you dynoed with the aquamist system yet?? if so what kind of numbers are you getting??


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Results (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jetta red or Nortave.....have either of you dynoed with the aquamist system yet?? if so what kind of numbers are you getting??







[HR][/HR]​nahh!! neither of those two dynoed their cars!!! We are still waiting
JettaRed ask Hillside for another dyno donation














and while your at it, put a 268 cam


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Results (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and while your at it, put a 268 cam







[HR][/HR]​AGREED!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Results (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Happy Easter! He is Risen![HR][/HR]​He is risen indeed.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*New Pictures*

OK, guys, here's some new pictures. The first is of the new location for the Aquamist nozzle. This is where I seem to have the best results. And the second is the LED I hooked up to indicate when the Aquamist is spraying (sorry, it's a little blurred). You can also see that I'm getting a full 9 psi!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

Very nice, JR. 9lbs, eh? That's inspiring.
I have those gauges coming tomorrow, but the phantom (white) to match my cluster


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: New Pictures (blubayou)*

wow!!! that is so nice JettaRed!! nice job on the installation of the nozzle!!! It looks neat!!! Neuspeed should Hire you in the R&D of the company. 
now imagine that needle at 12psi







hehehe I know you will get there. It's just a matter of time and of course money








a 268 cam would not hurt either







I'm bugging you!!!


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 12:28 PM 4-3-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (vento 95 GL)*

I'd want to drop the compression a little before going to 12 psi.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

I don't plan to hit 12 psi anytime soon. (I am broke)
My question to you Bill is can I use the 2.6 pulley without h20 injection for a while? I don't want to F anything up, but I'd the increase in beeewst








I think I am going to buy the 2.6 now, and get a 2.5 or 2.4 just to have in the future if a GB comes around
By the way guys, I bought a metal lathe a few days ago! It can do pulley size aluminum... but its not computer controlled so I would have to take my best shot at making the ribbing correct. Cool though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (2kjettaguy)*

The knock control on our cars is pretty sophisticated. I think you can go with the 9 psi without a problem, other than you won't be getting the maximum power at the top end. However, driveability will be increased in the low end and mid-range, like you felt in my car. With water, it's even stronger when you hit the high end.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

cool








I will be getting water this summer for sure


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (2kjettaguy)*

Well, I adjusted the water to come on a little early--at 5 psi--and I gat a cel under hard acceleration. It turned out to be cyl 4 misfires, BUT the car really pulled hard when it was on. So, in spite of the misfires, the car still ran well. 
I guess 5 psi is too soon with .5mm. Hmmmm, if i upgrade to the 2c, I can handle spraying at 5 psi because it won't be full on, and still get the benefit of water earlier. I'll just have to fill up the ole washer fluid more often!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I adjusted the water to come on a little early--at 5 psi--and I gat a cel under hard acceleration. It turned out to be cyl 4 misfires, BUT the car really pulled hard when it was on. So, in spite of the misfires, the car still ran well. 
[HR][/HR]​why don't you try changing the coil for a high output!! maybe it could get rid of the misfires. maybe the spark is not big enough!!!
quote:[HR][/HR]
I guess 5 psi is too soon with .5mm. Hmmmm, if i upgrade to the 2c, I can handle spraying at 5 psi because it won't be full on, and still get the benefit of water earlier. I'll just have to fill up the ole washer fluid more often!







[HR][/HR]​hehehehe!!! that would be just great!!! I say go for it when you have the cash.
why don't you try running at 5psi with the o.4mm nozzle and see what it does.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...why don't you try running at 5psi with the o.4mm nozzle and see what it does.[HR][/HR]​I may.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

bump


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (2kjettaguy)*

No real news other than I find the pressure switch sensitive to temperature changes. The temps have been up and down the last couple of days and I've had to adjust the switch a couple of times. It seems when it's cold out, the water comes on at a lower boost, like 5 psi, and when it warms up it comes on at 6.5 to 7 psi.
The interesting thing is that having the water come on full at 5 psi tends to mess up fueling, as I said before. I can't decide if I want to try the .4mm nozzle and have it come on at 5 psi or leave things the way they are.
I've taken some more VAG-COM readings and have come to the conclusion that I gain back anywhere from 5 to 12 degrees of timing when the water comes on AND reduce the effects of cylinder 4 being so sensitive. The 5 to 12 degrees seems to be significant when you're losing 20 degrees due to detonation. 
The bottom line is that you can feel a difference.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

A little off topic, but you can get the new muffler that comes on the GLi from http://www.vwparts.com for $67! Search on part number 1J5253609AS.








Since the stock exhaust piping on the 2.0 is 2", you would need an adapter to make it fit. This muffler is 2.25". You could also go with the mid-pipe replacement for the mid-muffler for about $40. Probably not a bad deal for a 2.25" "catback" for about $100. It might be a little loud, though. You also would need to cut your valence or get the 4motion valence or the GLi valence (if it's available).


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

hey what's the latest with the water injection and all? this thread is slowin down, lets keep it going. Jettared and nortave, water injection worth it???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (YourFace)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey what's the latest with the water injection and all? this thread is slowin down, lets keep it going. Jettared and nortave, water injection worth it???[HR][/HR]​As I said before, with water there's no need for octane booster and now that it's getting warmer, the water keeps the top end strong!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

Here's pictures of the VW GLi exhaust. $67 from http://www.vwparts.com You need an adapter to fit it to a 2.0 stock exhaust.
http://www.msnusers.com/_Secure/0LQC7lDsOaigfKixikvT!00lQkrsy6VUR8GcWzVAVfiD****fw3XcKhWKtW6rojrZ3Esqzt0qtGw/P1000167.jpg


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

That's the one from the new VR6 24V, right ? (at least that's the only "new" GLI I know off)
What's the difference between them ?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (inovillo)*

I'm guessing it's the GLi exhaust. That was the easiest way to explain it. It's a VW OEM part and it looks like the new exhaust. Here are the part numbers:
Muffler: 1J5253609AS ($67)
Valence: 1J5807521AB41 ($46)
plus shipping
It might be cheaper to get them from your VW dealer after you add in shipping. I am close enough to Impex to pick the stuff up myself.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

Why don't you save some $$$ if you don't have it right now and get a complete 2.5" catback exhaust. With the SC this mod will help you BIG TIME man, think about it ...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why don't you save some $$$ if you don't have it right now and get a complete 2.5" catback exhaust. With the SC this mod will help you BIG TIME man, think about it ...







[HR][/HR]​I did have a Magnaflow 2.25" catback and lost performance. That's why I have the stock one back on. Plus, it was LOUD. 
Because of that endeavor, I never got the stock one back on to my satisfaction--I had to cut the pipe in two places, so it doesn't seal nicely. With this one, I may get a little something out of it, but it should stay quiet and fit better.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

In my opinion 2.25 is too small for FI, probably that's why you lost power but if you don't want the noise of the muffler then I guess that the best thing to do is go with the stock VR6...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In my opinion 2.25 is too small for FI, probably that's why you lost power but if you don't want the noise of the muffler then I guess that the best thing to do is go with the stock VR6... [HR][/HR]​Keep in mind, the stock 2.0 is 2". The Magnaflow is 2.25" and pretty much a straight through pipe. So, I lost power or torque by reducing the backpressure too much.
Generally, you are right about fi, but turbos provide sufficient back pressure from the turbine blades and benefit from further reducing the backpressure AFTER the turbo. The supercharger has no backpressure other than the exhaust system itself.


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

Everything sounds good with the H20 research, but what about spark? Has nortave upgraded to the MSD ignition yet? How is that helping the 2.4 problems?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (Sandlock)*

Neuspeed was looking into upgrading the ignition, so I want to hear what they say. But, a stronger ignition wouldn't hurt.
On a side note, I'm traveling and have a rental car--a 2002 Mitsubishi Galant. I haven't opened the hood, but I'm guessing it's the 4 cylinder. It's an automatic. The four is rated at 140 hp! I can tell you it's quite a lame engine--my 2.0 before the supercharger was faster! I don't get it. What's it all about, Alphie? Makes you really appreciate your VW!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (Sandlock)*

i should have the ignition done this weekend and im putting the 24# injectors back in as they were not part of my earlier problem.i had the cat replaced the other day who knows how long its been bad probably months,the only thing i noticed was the car has slowly got quieter.its back to loud and obnoxious.the insides poured out like sand.but im not going to the dyno till i get my 02a 5-speed and tuned on the dyno if it doesnt dyno at 160 its going to the bottom of lake michigan










[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:13 AM 4-10-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (NORTAVE2.0)*

LOL


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (NORTAVE2.0)*

There is something to remember. According to the chart below (if I'm reading it right), generating 5 psi at 3000 engine rpms (~6000 charger rpms) requires only 5 hp at the crank, but generating 10 psi at 6500 engine rpms requires ~23 crank hp! I think you can extrapolate what 11 or 12 psi is going to cost.
So, is more psi bad? Not necessarily! As we've discovered, low end and mid-range performance is greatly improved because boost is coming on stronger earlier. Just don't expect the performance increase to be linear or to significantly increase wheel hp. There will be some increase, just don't become discouraged it the dyno doesn't give you the numbers you are expecting. It's how the car drives that's really important!


















[Modified by JettaRed, 7:27 AM 4-10-2002]


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...a 2002 Mitsubishi Galant. I haven't opened the hood, but I'm guessing it's the 4 cylinder. It's an automatic. The four is rated at 140 hp! I can tell you it's quite a lame engine--my 2.0 before the supercharger was faster! I don't get it. What's it all about, Alphie? Makes you really appreciate your VW![HR][/HR]​HAHAHA.. i don't know what the deal is with mitsu's... In my last autox I beat a 200hp eclipse by about 2.3 seconds, and thats w/o the charger!


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i should have the ignition done this weekend and im putting the 24# injectors back in as they were not part of my earlier problem.i had the cat replaced the other day who knows how long its been bad probably months,the only thing i noticed was the car has slowly got quieter.its back to loud and obnoxious.the insides poured out like sand.but im not going to the dyno till i get my 02a 5-speed and tuned on the dyno if it doesnt dyno at 160 its going to the bottom of lake michigan








HAHA you better get some towels just in case you regain sanity after a 159whp run







good luck
[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:13 AM 4-10-2002][HR][/HR]​


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Engine Checkup-->Good*

I did a couple of things today. I felt that the car wasn't quite up to snuff. I recently used some off-brand gas, so I think that was it. I decided to do a compression test just to make sure the added boost wasn't doing things I couldn't see. All four cylinders tested in a range of 190 to 195 psi--that's like a new engine and I'm one tank (or less) away from 70,000 miles. So, having the supercharger on for almost half that distance hasn't hurt the engine.
The other thing I did was check the spark plugs while I had them out. Interestingly, they all measured .044". So, I regapped them to .040".
Lastly, I did this-->
















The end result, the car is running great again. The exhaust is quiet, but if feels like I picked up a little something. The car seems just a little freer reving.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

this is what im going to be using with my eaton charger http://www.wannarunthat****.com/JPG_GIF/IC_2.jpg 
i think it will cool the charged air sufficiently


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: New Pictures (joeZX6)*

do you think i can tap the neuspeed manifold for that.LOL







i hope neuspeed is secretly working on an intercooler,that would make me a happy man


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: New Pictures (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this is what im going to be using with my eaton charger http://www.wannarunthat****.com/JPG_GIF/IC_2.jpg 
i think it will cool the charged air sufficiently[HR][/HR]​
Joe you are Crazy!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (vento 95 GL)*

Yeah. Joe can get a little bell for his Corrado and go around the neighborhoods selling popsicles to little kids!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (JettaRed)*

I just ordered the 2.6" pulley from Pulleyboys. I emailed them to confirm fitment, and they said I am the first to use their pulley on the neuspeed supercharger. He said If it does not fit, he will refund my entire invoice. Excellent customer service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I asked to get it here fast. Hopefully it will be here by friday, because I am hitting the track (hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Pictures (2kjettaguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck. Enjoy!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Lastly, I did this-->
















[HR][/HR]​Looks great JR!..I assume thats the GLi exhaust you have been talking about?
I'm getting my new MAF sensor tomorrow and hopefully that will set my car straight...but I have a question for you guys...when I give the car full throttle(MAF sensor disconnected) the engine sort of cuts out and loses power and I hear this "waff waff" sound from the exhaust. Do you guys think this is from flooding the engine with to much fuel, that the engine can't calculate the proper A/F mix or something else possibly? If I give the car a _very gradual_ increase in throttle I can hit good psi (I hear the charger spinning good around 4.5k) and it wants to take off. It really sucks driving a car with some potential power and never really being able to utilize it. I guess I'm just hoping for some reassurance that my car will run properly tomorrow, I've had the worst of luck the past few weeks.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (TooLFan46n2)*

A interesting note...we ran some tests this week and with my MAF hooked up my car was getting about 13 Grams of fuel at idle, I believe normally it is about 3.5 grams, guess that explains the exessive black smoke from the exhaust.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A interesting note...we ran some tests this week and with my MAF hooked up my car was getting about 13 Grams of fuel at idle, I believe normally it is about 3.5 grams, guess that explains the exessive black smoke from the exhaust.







[HR][/HR]​Are you using a VAG-COM to measure your fuel delivery. If so, I think you are looking at milliseconds of fuel injector duration, not grams of fuel. Either way, you're right. At idle that's way too much. Max duration at WOT is 16.32ms. What block are you reading?
p.s. Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the exhaust.


[Modified by JettaRed, 5:24 AM 4-15-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

Nice setup Jettared! Do you plan to get a v6 rear valance? 
Also, it hit 83 degrees today. I could definately tell my car was sloooow as hell today. Any comments Jettared? 


[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 9:02 PM 4-15-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (2kjettaguy)*

H2O


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Upgraded Aquamist to 2c*

Well, boys and girls. Guess what I did. Speaking of water (H2O), I upgrade my Aquamist to a 2c system (with Brad's help from George's Imports http://www.kcsaab.com ). And guess what! IN-FLIPPIN-CREDIBLE!!!






















That's right. I could not believe it. Now, the 1s system, which comes on full force when you hit a certain boost, was great for maintaining pull at high rpms and high boost, and really helped with the hot weather. But the 2c is almost neck snapping! 
The 2c taps into one of your fuel injectors and sets the water injection cycle to match the fuel injection cycle. It uses a high speed valve to pulse the duty cycle of the water. It also has a pressure switch so that you have the be at a certain boost for the system to come on at all. The difference is that you set the pressure switch much lower (like at 4 psi) so it's available as soon as you hit the gas. BUT, if you use little fuel (like at partial throttle), you get little water; lots of fuel (full throttle), lots of water.
It seems great right out of the box, and initial readings indicate I'm getting a lot more timing back, like another 6 or 7 degrees. That's on top of the 5 to 8 degrees I got back with the 1s system. But I'm going to watch and maybe try a different nozzle or adjust the pressure switch to 5 psi, or maybe nothing at all. I just took it for a short drive to the video store tonight, but tomorrow I'll be able to get it out on the highway.
Stay tuned!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (JettaRed)*

*EXCELLENT!!*
Do you mind me asking how much that set you back? I need to know how much i need to earn!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (2kjettaguy)*

The 1s kit retails for $450 and the 2c retails for $650. However, going from a 1s to 2c consists of about $250 in parts, so getting the 2c kit saves you $50. That's why getting the group buy together is so important. 
While $650 is a lot, it's still cheaper than the intercooler setup we were kicking around earlier and delivers some very noticeable gains. Anyone who bought the charger in the last GB saved about $650 on that deal. So, there you go.


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (2kjettaguy)*

Interesante, bora roja! That sounds like some well spent money, i would like to know about how you worked that out, pricewise, too. I'm sure glad youre in maryland, because i would like to have a future wi install with the same circumstances lol. you keep on posting your info, and get a gtech pro or hit the dyno whenever you get a chance so i can see some results!!! I'll take on paper stuff since you dont quarter mile or anything to my knowledge







. I'd like to see it too


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (Sandlock)*

I'm seriously considering getting it dyno'd again. As far as seeing, give me a call next time you're at school. I'll IM you my phone number.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (JettaRed)*

SWEET!!! Do you think your gaining some hp and torque at the top?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (2kjettaguy)*

It sure feels like something is happening!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (JettaRed)*

that sounds so good JettaRed!!!! I didn't understand about the taping in one injector!! You still have your nozzle where you tapped the manifold after the rotor?? Or your just getting the signal from one injector?? 
you definitely need a Dyno to see the gains!!! call hillside and tell them what you did. I'm sure they will let you do another dyno







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Isn't the 2c kit that you can control how much water you can inject based on engine revolution or is it next stage??
keep up the good work you crazy guy!!!!!







heheheh **cough**268/260cam*cough**


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]heheheh **cough**268/260cam*cough**[HR][/HR]​MWWAAHAHAHAH MWAHAHAHAHH MAWAWAHAHAHAHA
[MR. BURNS]----EXCELLENT-----[/MR.BURNS]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Isn't the 2c kit that you can control how much water you can inject based on engine revolution or is it next stage??[HR][/HR]​You are correct. I spliced into the fuel injector wires for cylinder 1 (Brad suggested not using 4 because it had been so problematic). With the 2c, you still have full pressure, but the high speed valve controls the duration. 
If the throttle is WOT and the injection period is 16.32ms for the fuel injector, that's what it is for the water (the water and fuel spray during the intake stroke only, once every two rpms). You effectively reduce the spray time to about 1/4 of what the 1s system could do, or less. If the duty cycle at partial throttle is 8ms and boost is 4 psi (or whatever you set it at), you get 8ms of water spray every two rpms.
The effect is incredible. It's just enough to cool the intake without saturating the air and causing misfires.


[Modified by JettaRed, 5:20 AM 4-16-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (JettaRed)*

i was wondering if neuspeed has a system on the test car yet.i know there is no hopes of any intercooler so i hope all the pulley boys are paying attention,after reading the post in the 2.0 forum on the high alttitude pulley 450 or 650 is worth saving your motor even if there was no gain in power which i know is not the case.every time i see this topic fall to the second page i know jettared is working on the next phase







its hard to believe there was so much controversy on the water or this was the optmal situation for the aquamist system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (NORTAVE2.0)*

Brad dropped off the Aquamist system to Neuspeed last week. I think he gave them enough to build a 2s system (the 3D one that lets you custom map the water injection using the MF2 driver), but Greg says the 2c is about as complicated as they want to go with a "mass market" product.
Greg also said that if they need to, they will go with a custom ignition booster to eliminate misfires.
Good things await!


[Modified by JettaRed, 6:32 AM 4-16-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (JettaRed)*

Here's the description of the 2c system:
quote:[HR][/HR]This newly developed system is designed solely for users equipped with their own ECU so he can program his own water injection map. This system is being used by two top works WRC teams in the 1999 World Rally Championship. 
The system provides a pre-pressurised water line up to 8 bars and the flow rate is metered by our latest High speed Valve (HSV). This inline valve is made of high grade Stainless steel and capable of achieving a cycling rate of over 250Hz. 
A circuit diagram is shown on the diagram showing how the user can use this signal to determine the status of the system in real-time, the output signal is directly proportional to the flow of the system. We have also shown this signal can be configured to either digital or analogue type by use of a simple resistor and capacitor network. ERL will assist any user regarding how this system can best be utilised for their particular application.[HR][/HR]​










[Modified by JettaRed, 6:35 AM 4-16-2002]


----------



## aatap (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (JettaRed)*

I'm curious as to how this all shakes out. Cudos to you guys for sticking it out there, and not being afraid of getting it cut off.
Now get off you keyster waterboy, and get to the dyno............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (joeZX6)*



> heheheh **cough**268/260cam*cough**
> Yes, it should be done. I really think it works well with this charger. I will get to a dyno with it at the end of the month.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c*

The drive to work this morning can be described as nothing less than AWESOME! This kit is incredible. It feels like there is an intercooler on the car now. I've lost about 1 psi (max now being 8 psi) but the air must be denser because the car is so much stronger.
Doing some logging, I'm getting as much as 19 degrees advance timing at 6000 rpms at WOT. That's up from 3 to 6 degrees advance without water. That translates into power!
I'm convinced the 2c is the way to go.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, NORTAVE2.0, and anybody else experimenting with the SC, you guys ROCK. Keep the info coming.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (Stevo)*

well 2, 85 degree days here and no boom yet.the 2c gives a better proportioned amont of water making it smoother throughout the rpm range not giving the timing the headstart on retard.the 24#injectors have been back in for about a week no problem there and the plugs look clean,and i also switched to nkg plugs if anything it seemed to run better.i have bought 3 sets of denso's at 50 bucks a set trying different heat ranges and gaps.i am going to stay with the nkg plugs for 15 a set they looked cleaner than the denso plugs i tested the week before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif butt dyno rules,but give the real one another shot


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (NORTAVE2.0)*

Which NGKs did you go with? I know NGK offers an Iridium plug, but I don't know which one would work in my car. I like NGK plugs, but copper or platinum cores would be used up too quickly.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (JettaRed)*

Wow, this is great. Let's give Jettared a round of appluase for being Neuspeed's informal guinee pig








My 2.6" pulley should be here soon. Hopefully when i get some $$ I'll be using h20 as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (JettaRed)*

well i'll see how they hold up i have the BKR7E-11 its the cross reference to the IK22 i dont mind if ihave to change them i little more often it will keep me on top of any issues they looked like new when i pulled them not saying the denso plugs are bad i just prefer these this week anyway







i know a lot of high boost turbos running these that switched from the iridiums.


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 11:44 AM 4-16-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Upgraded Aquamist to 2c (NORTAVE2.0)*

I just got off the phone with NGK. They'll be coming out with the Iridium version soon. It will be BKR7EIX-11, but is available only in Japan right now. It will retail for $9, which is better than the $13 for the Densos.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are you using a VAG-COM to measure your fuel delivery. If so, I think you are looking at milliseconds of fuel injector duration, not grams of fuel. Either way, you're right. At idle that's way too much. Max duration at WOT is 16.32ms. What block are you reading?
[Modified by JettaRed, 5:24 AM 4-15-2002][HR][/HR]​The measurements were taken with a dealer vag tool, I'm not sure what they were looking at, I just asked them for certain specific info and they gave it to me.
Today I hooked up the new MAF sensor...the car idle was slightly better than before not quite (but still very rich) as rich. I then took it out for a run and the car didnt bog down as much, I was actually able to give it a few 3rd & 4th gear runs and it flew...however driveability below 3000 RPM was horrible. Then after I started the car up again the CE light came on blinking. Could this be due to multiple missfires since I really got on it







Will the flashing ce automatically turn off or will it stay lit until the ecu is reset? 
Last night a couple of us were checking the engine out and you can occasionally see sparks shooting out from underneath the manifold allow with a "click" sound. The spark plug wires were just replaced could it possibly be the connection? (I will inspect them later today but any help as what to look for is appreciated)
I was also thinking about swapping in the factory FPR. I can't think of anything else that can attribute to the rich condition and strong gas odor.(I have found no leaks)















Can anybody add some insight? I dont have much money left to keep throwing into diagnosing and replacing parts for this car.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (TooLFan46n2)*

I reset the ecu by disconnecting the battery and the CE light stopped flashing. The car drives poorly, it feels like the power is being cut out or the timing severely retarded around 3.5k. But if I gradually give it throttle past this point it will run smoother till 5.5k


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (TooLFan46n2)*

1. Call Neuspeed.
2. Make sure the bypass valve actuator (the round thing on top of the charger with a rod coming out) moves freely. It is spring loaded, but it should move without binding, etc.
3. Make sure the vacuum hose from the fpr to the manifold isn't cracked, etc. You may just want to get vacuum line from the local parts store--it doesn't need to be covered with a braid.
The flashing light will stop flashing, but I've never waited long enough for it to go out. If you see any sparks around the wires, something is bad.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

Back when I first installed my charger, I had mangled the stock wires, and had sparking to the engine around the wire boots. I would also get the flashing CEL if I pushed it at all. The codes I threw were misfires. Replacing the wires fixed all of my problems.


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

Jettared, where did you get your aquamist kit??
Also, is anyone interested in a group buy? Let's get the price of this thing down! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (YourFace)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jettared, where did you get your aquamist kit??
Also, is anyone interested in a group buy? Let's get the price of this thing down! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I got the Aquamist kit from George's Imports http://www.kcsaab.com Call and ask for Brad (the owner). He's traveling, but should be in the office Thursday.
As far as a group buy, I posted here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=297909 
Can I add you to the list?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

We took a look again tonight...one plug is arcing coming out the very top of the boot. There are no visible cracks in the plug wires, they are brand new <500 miles on them..apparently we must have gotten a defective set.







Do any high performance wires stand out above the rest? I was recommended magna-core's for their insulation and low audible interference level(for stereos). I hope this is the final culprit, I'll give an update once I pick up a new set. The bypass valve works fine, and I will double check the FPR hose tomorrow. Thanks for everyones help.
T


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (TooLFan46n2)*

Stock wires are probably as good as any with the stock ignition system. If you are going with a boosted ignition (MSD, Accel, etc.) then maybe thicker wires would be necessary. Magnacore seems to be getting the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from most people. Nology wires are supposed to be good; they are just so darned expensive.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was also thinking about swapping in the factory FPR. I can't think of anything else that can attribute to the rich condition and strong gas odor.(I have found no leaks)















Can anybody add some insight? I dont have much money left to keep throwing into diagnosing and replacing parts for this car. [HR][/HR]​If the car is misfiring, wouldn't that explain the rich condition and strong fuel odor? Mine misfires occasionally, but has been getting progressively better with time. It only does it when I run the engine up to temp (drive 15minutes), then shutoff and restart the car. But now it seems to go away after revving high through a few gears. I had run some injector cleaner right when I installed the SC. I think it did something funny, as I go through more good (non additive - high octane) fuel, it is getting progressively better. 
Anyway, when the car is running rough (misfiring at idle, stumble upon acceleration at slight throttle), the A/F gauge doesn't leave the Rich side. That rich condition is most likely a result of your misfires, rather than a cause for it.
I really think it has to be associated with the ignition (wires most likely). Especially if you are seeing sparks! Any sparks outside the engine mean less sparks inside!


[Modified by blubayou, 12:46 AM 4-17-2002]


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

Yeah, add me to the list. Was it easy to upgrade the 1s kit? How does the 2c
kit work? I heard something about some external ECU. I just want to make sure this will work ok. 
Also, is anybody having mpg probs??? I wasn't getting the greatest gas mileage before the charger, but now i am getting even less (although i expected that), but I just want to know if htere is anything i can do to combat it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (YourFace)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah, add me to the list. Was it easy to upgrade the 1s kit? How does the 2c
kit work? I heard something about some external ECU. I just want to make sure this will work ok. 
Also, is anybody having mpg probs??? I wasn't getting the greatest gas mileage before the charger, but now i am getting even less (although i expected that), but I just want to know if htere is anything i can do to combat it.[HR][/HR]​Once you have the 1s kit in, the upgrade is easy. The toughest part of the upgrade is stripping the insulation off the fuel injector wires without cutting the wires themselves and soldering the new wires on. Other than that, it's a piece of cake. 
There are essentially three pieces to the upgrade: a high-speed valve that controls the spray, a boost pressure switch that countrols the voltage from the injector circuit to the high-speed valve, and a water pressure switch that turns the pump on and off. (The 1s system only has a boost/manifold pressure switch that turns the pump on and off.)
Brad's modification to the 2c kit makes it simpler than the 2c kit provided by Aquamist, which requires your tapping into the ecu somehow. Instead, Brad uses an adjustable pressure switch that is activated by the manifold pressure. 
When the pressure of the water reaches a certain point, it turns the pump off. As water is used and the system water pressure drops, it turns the pump back on to build up pressure again. This happens in fractions of a second. 
The high-speed valve is controlled by the fuel injector signal and is in series with the boost pressure switch. You must first reach a certain boost and then the high-speed valve can work.
As far as gas mileage is concerned, what are you getting? I'm getting 22.5 to 23 mpg with primarily highway driving, but not steady-state cruising. I drive my car hard whenever I get the chance. If I were to compare mileage with a VR6 for the same style of driving, I'd probably be getting 17 mpg!








So, considering my performance is comparible with a VR6, I'd say my mileage ain't too bad. I used to get 27+ mpg, but those are the trade-offs.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

Here are some pictures of the new pieces for the 2c kit.
This is the water pressure switch, which is used to turn the pump on and off as water is being used.








Here is where I spliced into fuel injector No. 1 wiring.








This is the high-speed valve. It's controlled by the signal from the fuel injector and allows the water to spray at the same rate as the fuel injector.








I forgot the new boost pressure switch. I'll try to add a picture of that later.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

hey guys, no time to talk, but i got my 2.6" pulley today from pulleyboys. It looks really good! I just got back from buying a 15 ton injection machine in Jersey and have class at 9, ttyl
Evan


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (2kjettaguy)*

Good luck getting the stock pulley off. I had to remove the charger and use a gear puller. You may get lucky and it will come right off. Trak Auto has professional grade strap wrench and gear puller they will loan you free if you need tools.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

are you still using the same size injector with the new system or is the 4mm used?its good to see things are coming together you may be able to run the 2.4 pulley with no fuel problems with this 2c although i like the adj.fpr for tuning and think it would help out on the dyno


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (NORTAVE2.0)*

I tried the .4mm nozzle, but it didn't seem to work as well, so I'm back to the .5mm. But, I did adjust the boost pressure switch to 5 psi from 4 psi--I was just drinking too much water!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

i fear running out of water and having to prime that pump again what a beach







those glasses look good on you enjoy the ride


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 3:21 AM 4-18-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]are you still using the same size injector with the new system or is the 4mm used?its good to see things are coming together you may be able to run the 2.4 pulley with no fuel problems with this 2c although i like the adj.fpr for tuning and think it would help out on the dyno







[HR][/HR]​I'm trying to find out a better price for the adjustable FPR. I found one but is $200.00. I can get the 5 BAR FPR for $125 but for the price difference, I think I'm better off paying the difference and get the adjustable one.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (inovillo)*

Did you guys read this thread!?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=327600 
He is in FL, high altitude pulley, and fried cylinder #3...!!!!!!!!!!
This makes me not want to put mine on quite yet...
What do you guys think? Water is coming soon as i get money


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (2kjettaguy)*

can anyone give me a few tips for install? I have a gear puller. What else will I need?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (2kjettaguy)*

I just sent you an email with instructions.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (inovillo)*

i agree 200 is steep for the adjustable fpr but it really helps out if you start playing with the fuel injectors,dont forget to order the gauge too another 30 bucks.ouch 230.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (NORTAVE2.0)*

PULLEY IS ON!!!
Damn, I am getting nothing but wheelspin on the wet roads here, so i was only able to run it in 3rd. Its beast! 1st and second are useless in the rain. This rules!
Install was a PITA. Getting the nut off was tricky. Me on a breaker bar and my brother on one of those rubber belt wrenches both pulling / pushing.
I tried my impact wrench and a knuckle joint, but its weak and didn't work. The gear puller wouldn't fit, and there is no way I am pulling the unit, so i used a tie rod end remover tool. Kind of ghetto, but worked and didn't mess up the old pulley. The new pulley is much lighter than the neuspeed one. 1/2 the weight easily. The offset of the pulley is a bit short though, and the belt isn't as stright as it used to be, but i drove it fine. It spans such a long distance that there's no way it will run off.
One thing I can tell is that I need an intercooler. Top end feels good, but i can feel timing backing out way too much. It needs water most definately. Hopefully I can scrape the cash soon and I'll be good to go. 
http://www.pulleyboys.com 
85$, arrived in 3 business days
awesome product, good fitment, great customer service
sleeeep....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (2kjettaguy)*








I know what you mean!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (2kjettaguy)*

watch the rib wear if its not lined up it will add to slippage.if you guys are having a 2.5 made you may want to send them a pulley so it is in line or you will be replacing belts every month.the first pulley i had made was off .


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i agree 200 is steep for the adjustable fpr but it really helps out if you start playing with the fuel injectors,dont forget to order the gauge too another 30 bucks.ouch 230.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Keep on adding...







I also need the air intake temp. gauge. I'm running outta space man. I have the boost on the A pillar and the the oil temp, oil press, and soon intake temp. on top of the CD player...


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (2kjettaguy)*

2kjettaguy, if you have a boost gauge, how much were you boosting with the new 2.6" pulley ????


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (inovillo)*

I didn't run it too hard. That guy "wild Monkey" just blew his engine...
I can feel that it needs water though. I will test it more today hopefully. 
At around 5k i got 7psi in 3rd, at 6 I got a solid 9. Its definately more boost! 
I am feeling a lag between 3-4k though. I wonder if that's my exhaust? anyways, I need to drive it more today and see whats up.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I didn't run it too hard. That guy "wild Monkey" just blew his engine...
I can feel that it needs water though. I will test it more today hopefully. 
At around 5k i got 7psi in 3rd, at 6 I got a solid 9. Its definately more boost! 
I am feeling a lag between 3-4k though. I wonder if that's my exhaust? anyways, I need to drive it more today and see whats up. [HR][/HR]​Could be your exhaust. Other than your exhaust and my cam (when you rode with me), there are no differences between our cars. My cam is supposed to help the high end and not the midrange, so I'm guessing it's your exhaust.
Like I said before, my car runs better with the stock exhaust than with a Magnaflow.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

interesting that i feel it now and not before...
I really like my exhaust and don't feel like switching back


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (2kjettaguy)*

Did you use the same belt? I think mine is almost tightened all the way with the stock pulley.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]interesting that i feel it now and not before...
I really like my exhaust and don't feel like switching back








[HR][/HR]​
what size exhaust do you have???


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (JettaRed)*

Exaust would make a power dip like that. On my stock 2.0L, my 2.25" exaust gives me a dip from about 2k-2900


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Engine Checkup-->Good (Sandlock)*

My exhaust is 2.25, straight piped. Its a really nice system and I think (know) it adds gains in the top end. I was thinking of going with a high flow cat, but as it is I don't think I have enough backpressure. 
I am using the neuspeed belt and I have plenty of room to go tighter on it. I just drove it again (with my mom). I bet the boost never kicked in but it seems to ride just fine. I will go out later tonight. I was going to the track, but it rained and its too late now. Our track gets crowded fast. Plus, I can't afford to break anything! 

The offset of the Pulley Boys pulley is about 1/8 of an inch less. So, over the distance the belt spans I don't think that will warrent any wear or slippage. I wrote pulley boys to let them know too. They are great over there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe this summer I will switch to a remus or something. I want to add the cam too, so maybe I will wait until that is on. I don't think I am going to go with the 2.5 anytime soon because I don't want to lower compression just yet.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Update*

Ok Guys, update time.
First, I want to say that this upgrade is really excellent. Passing power (1/2 throttle) is more than enough. Its not neck snapping power, but as it builds boost it throws your head back like you wouldn't believe. I've come to the conclusion that first and second are useless. They are so short that its hard to build soild boost. 
When I purchased the pulley from Pulley Boys they offered for me to return the pulley if it didn't work. They have really great customer service. By visual comparison it was obvious that the offset was not enough. I wrote them and they are taking a look at the situation. I believe the Neuspeed pully uses a larger offset than normal Eaton pullies. Regardless, Pulley Boys is going to work on creating pullies specifically for our application. Exact measurements have been sent...
Here is a shot of my engine to show you the difference between the Neuspeed pulley and the Pulley Boys pulley. My belt should be fine for a week or two until I get a new pulley. It doesn't seem to slip, but you can tell that the angle of the belt pattern is off.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Update (2kjettaguy)*

now you need aquamist


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Update (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]now you need aquamist







[HR][/HR]​exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Man I wanna see a dyno with the aquamist!!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Update (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok Guys, update time.

When I purchased the pulley from Pulley Boys they offered for me to return the pulley if it didn't work. They have really great customer service. By visual comparison it was obvious that the offset was not enough. I wrote them and they are taking a look at the situation. I believe the Neuspeed pully uses a larger offset than normal Eaton pullies. Regardless, Pulley Boys is going to work on creating pullies specifically for our application. Exact measurements have been sent...[HR][/HR]​So for what I'm seeing is better if I wait a little more for the 2.6" pulley right? 
By any chance do you have any idea of how long are we talking about until PB make the new upgraded pulley ???


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Update (inovillo)*

Yeh, you don't want to buy the wrong one. Brian from Pulley Boys says their next machineing window is late may, and all the Neuspeed Pullies will be cut then and to expect Early june delivery. I think I am going to stick with the one I have, but watch the belt for wear. IF it starts to go I will have to go back to the stock pully and wait for the new ones from pulleyboys.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Update (2kjettaguy)*

Apparently, a lot of bimmers are getting the Aquamist. Look here: http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=659253f23c7039a25d660e16bbb90a13&threadid=29501


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Update (JettaRed)*

well finally have the msd sci igition and blaster coil installed i was beginning to think it would not work on the mk3 going from 3 wire to 2 wire coil.i still have to mount the components but it fired right up i'll let you know if it seems to help any. i may open the plug gap up some more.also switched to the magnecor spiral wound wires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Update (NORTAVE2.0)*

Here some more interesting read about Aquamist from a BMW forum.
http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27975


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Update (JettaRed)*

OK, I got the PulleyBoys 2.6" pulley. I couldn't help myself. Yeah, the offset is wrong, but there is a simple ghetto fix for that. And yeah, getting the stock pulley off is _not_ easy! You better have a hardcore strap wrench to hold the pulley just to get the nut off, then the pulley itself doesn't exactly slide right off. I managed to do it without taking the charger off, but you definitely want to be careful.
The effect is good. In all honesty, it's not mind-blowing, but it is noticeable. The big thing you notice is how much more you hear the charger, which, as far as I'm concerned, is a good thing. Since we are so concerned with the ambient temperature, wouldn't a nice cold-air intake help? Does one exist that fits nicely for us?
OK, so the big question is, do I go with H2O now? JettaRed, you were considering a dyno run. Do a couple back-to-back, with your aquamist on and off, and that could get me in on that group buy with a quickness.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Update (jcha)*

Jan,
Congrats! What was your ghetto fix?
Water is a good thing. I referenced a discussion on a BMW forum where those guys are beyond the "does this thing really work phase". You might find it interesting--> http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29283 
I'm not doing the dyno anytime soon. I have other expenses at the moment and a dyno is a "luxury" that I can postpone. However, if you are going to go water, let me know before May 15 so you can get in on the GB.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Update (JettaRed)*

What was the ghetto fix?








So the bimmer guys are experiencing good results as well? I don't have time to read that thread








I will be in for the group buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Update (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What was the ghetto fix?








[HR][/HR]​I don't think you guys will like this: two washers. Together, they are just a bit over 1/8" thick, just what this thing needs. I just dremeled out a notch on each of them to fit over the keyed shaft. It looks cheesy, but is functionally sound. I'd make a nice custom spacer if I had easier access to a lathe.
As for the AquaMist, I'm definitely interested. Bill, do you have any interest in doing a couple 0-60 runs, with and without the water? I know it's less scientific than a dyno run, but it would be nice to see. In any case, I'll decide on the GB by May 15.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Update (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What was the ghetto fix?









I don't think you guys will like this: two washers. Together, they are just a bit over 1/8" thick, just what this thing needs. I just dremeled out a notch on each of them to fit over the keyed shaft. It looks cheesy, but is functionally sound. I'd make a nice custom spacer if I had easier access to a lathe.
As for the AquaMist, I'm definitely interested. Bill, do you have any interest in doing a couple 0-60 runs, with and without the water? I know it's less scientific than a dyno run, but it would be nice to see. In any case, I'll decide on the GB by May 15.
[HR][/HR]​
Hah! I thought so. Hey, if it works, it works. I will try to get somewhere I can safely do the runs. I recently got a ticket (hence my "other" expenses), so I'm driving a little more conservatively.


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Update (JettaRed)*

Need some thoughts, help, etc.....
Basically I am going to be getting a nice check from the Navy soon, and I wanna play around with the SC setup.
What is the smallest SC pulley that could be run without overreving the SC itself?
Has anyone used a lightened crank pulley?, and if so what kind and what size?
What compression ratio should I drop down to, in order to run a very small pulley?
Here's what I want to do:
lower the compression(how???)
smaller SC pulley(smallest possible)
lightened crank pulley
aquamist
MSD
NOS
Any good advice would be greatly appreciated








Thanks.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Update (YourFace)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Need some thoughts, help, etc.....
Basically I am going to be getting a nice check from the Navy soon, and I wanna play around with the SC setup.
What is the smallest SC pulley that could be run without overreving the SC itself?
Has anyone used a lightened crank pulley?, and if so what kind and what size?
What compression ratio should I drop down to, in order to run a very small pulley?
Here's what I want to do:
lower the compression(how???)
smaller SC pulley(smallest possible)
lightened crank pulley
aquamist
MSD
NOS
Any good advice would be greatly appreciated








Thanks.[HR][/HR]​In my opinion you shouldn't go any smaller than 2.4" with the SC pulley but it all depends also in the size of you cranck pulley which can be 5.25" or 5.75".
I heard that nitrous is actually really good for SC'd cars since it cools down the temperature...
About the compression I would keep it between 8.5:1 or 9:1. ATP sells the cooper head gaskets for $99.00 and they lower your compression to 8.5:1 which is perfect for 12-15PSI (which I don't know if the 2.0 engine will hold without changing pistons and some other goodies)


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Update (inovillo)*

going below the 2.6 you will need some extra fuel also.and i would get more than a basic aquamist system to try to keep the heat under control.i have beat on my mk3 @12psi 2.4 pulley stock compression so far so good we will see if it holds up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Update (NORTAVE2.0)*

is an adj cam sprocket necessary with the 260 cam? i am getting mixed opinions. neuspeed says leave the timing at 0, so what to do?
also, what kind of stand alone engine management systems would be good for what i want to do? or is there someone out there that makes a chip that would do the job?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Update (YourFace)*

its up to you ,its something to play with but i always end up back at 0.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Update (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its up to you ,its something to play with but i always end up back at 0.[HR][/HR]​unless you are sprying (Nitrous) ...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Aquamist Update*

Tonight, for kicks, I adjusted the boost switch to trigger at about 4 psi (from about 5.5 psi). I was expecting the engine to bog down or the CEL to come on with misfires...neither happened. Actually, just the opposite. The car quieted down and delivered good, strong power.
Now it's been a little warmer lately, but I really think our cars somehow adjust to changing conditions. Before, I would get misfires when it was set at 4 psi. All I can say is that I'm very happy with this Aquamist system.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

If I got the 2.6" pulley & Aquamist 2c would I have to monitor everything with a VagCom?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Update (Golf_2K2L)*

i havent run the vag com on mine although its a usefull tool.it seems obd2 are more prone to cel's than obd1 less sensors.there is enough info.here that all the problems seem to have been covered.i guess soon neuspeed will have some information on both of those items.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If I got the 2.6" pulley & Aquamist 2c would I have to monitor everything with a VagCom?[HR][/HR]​Not at all. I only use the vag-com if I have to clear a CEL or am curious about what's happening with timing, etc.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

What happened to our 2.5" GB?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What happened to our 2.5" GB?







[HR][/HR]​Don't know, but here's the thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=301674


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

Anyone in here running a lower thermostat? My stock water temperature gauge died a couple months back, so its not functional. I have been watching my VDO oil temp gauge lately and my car seems to be running alot hotter oil temps on hot days








I am wondering if anyone has a thermostat that kicks in at a lower temp so i can help cool things down more. Where did you get it, and how much was it?
Anyone have an mk4 OEM water temp sender for sale? heeehee


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Update (2kjettaguy)*

i have a low temp thermostat and fan switch.i think i bought them from ttuning.but most shops have them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif both items are pretty cheap parts both for under 25.00


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 11:52 PM 5-3-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...My stock water temperature gauge died a couple months back, so its not functional...
Anyone have an mk4 OEM water temp sender for sale? heeehee [HR][/HR]​I have replaced mine twice. They're about $30. You can replace it yourself in about 2 minutes. (Unfortunately, the dealer says there's only a 30 warranty on electrical items!







)


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

Do you happen to have a part number for the sensor?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you happen to have a part number for the sensor? [HR][/HR]​059-919-501-A 
$26.00 plus tax


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

I've noticed the supercharger gives off a good deal of heat. My engine bay seems significantly warmer. I also noticed the car warms up much quicker than before even on cold days.
I finally got all my problems sorted out....I think. To everyone with the A/F gauge hooked up, where does your gauge read at idle? Mine reads about 1 or 2 clicks above lean(red), and on deacceleration it drops 1 sometimes 2 clicks lean. Anything 1/2 throttle or more it instantly jumps to full rich. Are you guys getting the same readings?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Update (TooLFan46n2)*

i have similar readings at half throttle seems to go rich very early,maybe neuspeed was trying to play it safe but i think the curve could use some improvement.even lowering fuel pressure some doesnt help.just seems like it dumps fuel after half throttle







at 4400 rpm my air fuel falls off the chart.i still am hoping for a new chip from neuspeed with the pulley upgrade but unfortunately it will probably run richer for the smaller pulley.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (TooLFan46n2)*

At idle, my gauge bounces back and forth, but not as fast or as far as when I'm cruising on the highway. During decel, it drops into the red and during sudden partial throttle it jumps all the way to full rich and hangs there a couple of seconds. Full throttle or under boost (4 psi or more), it stays full rich.
As far as your engine compartment being hot, the charger does generate heat--you're compressing air--and the aluminum housing is a big heat sink. Of course, when it's twenty degrees out, it cools much quicker than when it's 80.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

ttt any update guys!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (vento 95 GL)*

Well, I was without water injection for a day and noticed a big decrease in performance. Water is something you notice a lot at first and then don't notice as much until you take it away. But, I guess that's true for anything.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

Good, i need to hear things like that








I snagged a 160 degree thermostat from a friend on friday night. That will go in when I get my new water temp sensor. From looking at my vdo oil temp gauge i can say that my car is running hotter than usual. I also think I am low on oil and that would make the car run hotter. damn oil burner http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Water is something you notice a lot at first and then don't notice as much until you take it away. But, I guess that's true for anything.[HR][/HR]​that's because you always get used to new found power!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (vento 95 GL)*

i'm traveling on business to anaheim and took a run up to Neuspeed today. They let me test drive their new Civic Si and RSX Type S--both were big disappointments. By the time you hit high enough rpms to feel the vtec, you're almost at redline. The Type S certainly did not feel like 200 hp. I'll stick with my VW.
I did see a prototype of a 4:1 header that Neuspeed is developing for the 2.0 and they are looking into how to upgrade the ignition. The coil pack on the 2002 is different than the 2000. They have had absolutely no misfire problems with the 2002 car. While the 2002 coil pack looks like it will physically fit, it uses a 6-wire connector while the earlier cars use a 4-wire connector. Aaron is looking into whether the new coil can be fitted to the older cars.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

what did they have to say about the aquamist did they install it on a car yet or are they busy designing the header that is good for about nothing.







how many chargers did they sell for 2000 cars before they figured that out.i really wonder how many year models they collected data on,i think one size fits all.


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:09 AM 5-14-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (NORTAVE2.0)*

Right now, getting the 2002 dbw cars certified is the top priority. Apparently, the ecu in the new cars detects "too much" air flow as it approaches redline and cuts back the effective redline of the car. They are attempting to "trick" the MAF signal by adding a resistor to the signal line. So, no, the Aquamist isn't in yet, but I did give them "pointers" on how to install it. They have a 2c kit.
Neuspeed does a lot of their own machining and manufacturing. They mank many of the custom pieces for the charger (as well as other products). So, it's not like they outsource everything.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

They do their machineing in house? Cool! Sounds cool that you got to see that stuff. Yes, vtec aint all its cracked up to be. The only upside to those cars is that they are fairly light http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They do their machineing in house? Cool! Sounds cool that you got to see that stuff. Yes, vtec aint all its cracked up to be. The only upside to those cars is that they are fairly light http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Aaron also revealed that the new 1.8Ts are actually 210 hp at the crank!







They have their own in-house dyno. He thinks VW is again trying to protect VR6 sales.
The RSX Type S is no contender for the GTI or any new Jetta 1.8T. The suspension is nice on the Acura, but off the line it's a dog. 6000 rpms is when the vtec kicks in and it's not that noticeable.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

Ok i got through page 4 and decided I don't have 3 hours to sit and read through all of this. Does anyone have any 1/4 mile times with the charger? With or w/o high alltitude pullies. I'm trying to decide between this and a z-charger.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (hookedup4door)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok i got through page 4 and decided I don't have 3 hours to sit and read through all of this. Does anyone have any 1/4 mile times with the charger? With or w/o high alltitude pullies. I'm trying to decide between this and a z-charger.[HR][/HR]​Man! You're missing the best parts! Go back and read it all!








Go to http://www.hillsideimports.com -- they've done both.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Update (hookedup4door)*

my guess is mid to high 15's although havent seen any time slips


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (NORTAVE2.0)*

Here are instructions for the Aquamist if anyone is interested:
You may want to look at the pictures here http://communities.msn.com/JettaRed/aquamistinstall.msnw?Page=1 as you read my instructions. I chose to mount the pump under the rain tray on the drivers side. Brad recommends mounting the pump below the water level of the tank so you don't get air in the line if a connection comes loose, so you may want to look for another place to mount the pump. If you mount the pump elsewhere, you can still follow the general directions below.
1. I used the windshield washer tank for the source of water. Washer fluid works fine, so you can use the tank for both. The kit comes with a screw-in connector, so I drilled a slightly smaller hole in the tank below the low-level sensor but not the very bottom. Then the connector screws in tightly, but not too tight to strip the hole. Leave the washer tank unmounted until the end.
2. I installed the in-line water filter about 12" after the tank and run the line up under the rain tray. 
3. You need to remove the rain tray to install the pump. To remove the rain tray, remove the wiper blades first. Start at the passenger side and "peel" the tray away from the windshield. It fits in a tongue and groove slot.
4. I mounted the pump under the rain tray on the drivers side, but away from the mechanical parts of the windshield wiper motor, etc. Drill holes to mount the pump after positioning it and marking the spots. Use the little nuts and bolts to mount the pump. I found getting a flat 10mm Gear Wrench (ratchet type box wrench) essential to tightening the nuts and bolts. I connected the water line from the tank to the pump.
5. Drill and tap the hole in the charger for the water jet. I came in from the passenger side right after the rotor group. You can do this with the charger in place; you don't need to remove it. You just need to make sure to drill the hole straight. Don't worry about the little bit of shavings that might get inside--they get consumed immediately. Screw in the water jet--I finally settled on the .5mm jet.
6. I mounted the boost pressure switch on the firewall right above the brake master cylinder and tapped into the fpr vacuum line. I had previously used this spot to mount the boost switch that came with the 1s kit.
7. Run the smaller water line from the jet to the pump. I ran the water line from the pump through the wiring duct that runs under the air box, as well as wiring to the pump. I followed the schematic that came with the kit to hook up the electrical stuff. If you get stuck, drop me a line--it's pretty straight forward. Pick a 12v fuse terminal that is controlled by the ignition switch.
8. I cut the smaller water line a couple inches before the water jet and inserted the check valve. Any water in the line after the check valve gets sucked into the charger, so you want to keep the check valve close to the jet to minimize any delay filling the line again.
9. Next, I cut the water line somewhere close to the airbox and installed the high-speed valve (2c kit). If you have the 1s kit, you skip this step. All connectors, switches and valves use press-in connectors that are very effective--they hold to well over 200 psi. To disconnect, you have to relieve the pressure in the line.
10. I cut the water line again put the water switch (for the 2c kit) in line between the pump and the high-speed valve. I spliced two wires from this switch to run to my LED that shows when the pump is running and ran those wires through the firewall to my dash. I recommend hooking up an LED to show you when the pump is running. It not only helps you to adjust the boost level for trigger the pump or high-speed valve, but also indicates if you have an air leak in the water line or other problems with the 2c kit. I got a 12v LED from radio shack.
11. To prime the water line to the pump, I lifted the washer tank higher than the pump. If the line doesn't fill, loosen the connection to the pump and remove the line a little. When it fills, reconnect to the pump. Once primed, reinstall the washer tank.
12. The pump operates when there is an OPEN circuit in the control wires that run to the pressure switch, so by hooking up all the electrical stuff and turning the ignition on, the pump will run if you disconnect the control wires from the water pressure switch (2c) or the boost pressure switch (1s). Disconnect the water line from the high-speed valve (2c) or the water jet (1s) and turn the ignition on with the control circuit OPEN. You should see water pulsing through the line and finally squirting out. Turn the ignition off and hook everything back up.
13. Test drive and check everything out. Make adjustments (see below) until you get to your optimal setting. Expect some CELs or other performance issues (e.g., bogging) until you get things adjusted optimally.
I'm sure I left out some details, but you should be able to figure things out. For example, in the 1s system, you need to adjust the boost pressure switch to come on at around 6 or 7 psi--it comes set for 10 psi from the factory. Turn the screw counter-clockwise to lower the trigger pressure. In the 2c, the boost pressure switch triggers at 4 psi from the factory--you may want to leave it there or raise it a little. Turn clockwise to raise the trigger pressure.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Aquamist Update (JettaRed)*

if you choose to mount the pump under the rain tray once you choose the location start your wipers to make sure it isnt bumping the pump as the wiper arm slightly rotates as it moves back and forth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Aquamist Update (NORTAVE2.0)*

Anyone who has this thread on email notification and is spraying h20... head over to the aquamist GB thread and lend me a hand on figuring the kit out


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*New Spark Plug Wires*

Just an update to say that i put on some new OEM plug wires and was a little surprised that the car seems to run a little better. I used OEM wires because I haven't really been impressed with aftermarket ones. I got them pretty cheap from http://www.vwparts.com and just wanted to make sure everything was "fresh".


----------



## eurojet (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

hey how you doing Jettared i used to have a 2.0 and i bought a neuspeed sc then i sold the sc and bought a 1.8t with tiptronic (had to for the wife) but i still enjoy comming back to this post to see what is developing. but i noiticed the post that said aaron from neuspeed said that the 2002's are 210hp at the crank, i find that hard to believe this underating it by 30hp, dont get me wrong it would be great if i actually had that, but all the chip people say after a new chip is put in it is now around 211 hp , and there are many people out there that have dynoed the stock car and came up with 160 plus or minus to the wheels


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (eurojet)*

.quote:[HR][/HR]hey how you doing Jettared i used to have a 2.0 and i bought a neuspeed sc then i sold the sc and bought a 1.8t with tiptronic (had to for the wife) but i still enjoy comming back to this post to see what is developing. but i noiticed the post that said aaron from neuspeed said that the 2002's are 210hp at the crank, i find that hard to believe this underating it by 30hp, dont get me wrong it would be great if i actually had that, but all the chip people say after a new chip is put in it is now around 211 hp , and there are many people out there that have dynoed the stock car and came up with 160 plus or minus to the wheels[HR][/HR]​You could be right. That's just what he said, but I may have misunderstood.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

PLEASE, just two more posts!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

It took me like 20 minutes to figure out what you were talking about








1 more


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

the magical number 1000!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif By the way 2kjettaguy. nice install you did on your aquamist system.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

thanks!


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

i was gonna be a dick and post 999 and 1000 back to back, but i didnt want to be that guy. BTW, this is the longest post I've ever seen on the vortex.
peaz
joe


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (synthsis)*

wahoo







not the fish


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:07 AM 5-25-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (NORTAVE2.0)*

This was too good to let die. 
I'm waiting to hear something from IgnitionSolutions on their booster for the AEG engine. I got an email back that they're looking into it. I still get cyl 4 misfires every now and then and it seems completely random.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

So I guess our 2.5" Pulley GB is dead?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JollyRoger)*

Actually its not dead, but not a GB. I called and talked to Brian from Pulleyboys a few days ago. THe machining time for the Neuspeed 2.5 and 2.6 pullies is close. I am thinking about picking up a 2.5, but I don't know what else I need to handle more boost. Any insights?
I hit the dyno on saturday the 15th, wish me luck


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

I'm finding that the Aquamist actually helps to keep boost down a bit unless I'm at redline. That said, the 2.5" ought to help with the mid-range just like the 2.6" did. I may be interested in the 2.5" pulley as well.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm finding that the Aquamist actually helps to keep boost down a bit unless I'm at redline. That said, the 2.5" ought to help with the mid-range just like the 2.6" did. I may be interested in the 2.5" pulley as well.







[HR][/HR]​I'm interested in one of the pullies, not sure which one yet. I am more interested in achieving boost to come on higher not so much in peek boost. In other words, I would like to get an onset of 6-7 PSI at 3500 RPM and maybe a peek of 9 psi as I will only have stock internals. What are you high pulley guys getting at 3-3.5 RPM in 2nd gear? With stock I only hit 4 psi. Is there anyway to modify the bypass valve per say putting in a smaller/larger screw? Could this be changed to not allow the charger to go over 10 psi? Just a thought, I dont think it will work but could you guys explain to me why



[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 1:12 PM 6-11-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (TooLFan46n2)*

I rarely drive above 6k rpm because there really isn't anything there but noise. 8 valves








I want the 2.5 but I don't want any internal problems...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I rarely drive above 6k rpm because there really isn't anything there but noise. 8 valves








I want the 2.5 but I don't want any internal problems...[HR][/HR]​In 1st and 2nd, I easily rev to above 6500 rpm and need to catch myself from going too high. I can easily pull it to 6500 in 3rd and 4th. But, you're right, it takes a while to hit 6500 rpms in 5th! (Not to mention the free pass to jail if I get caught







)


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

Free pass to jail is right! I am really annoyed by first and second. I can't seem to build as much boost as I am setup for. If I don't start hard sometimes I can't even hit 5 psi. Its the short ass gears I guess. I would really love to have a 1.8t 6 speed or vr6 tranny in there. 
One day, if this motor blows it will be bigger and faster


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

OK. Here's a question for the engineers out there. Since our ignition system is a "wasted spark" system, meaning cylinders 1 & 4 fire at the same time and 2 & 3 fire at the same time, could I reverse spark plug wires 1 & 4 on the coil pack and the car would run the same?
I'm trying to eliminate cyl 4 misfires. In talking to Brad (Aquamist guy), he pointed out that in a wasted spark ignition the greater current is going the path of least resistance. When cyl 4 is sparking, it's a the end of the compression stroke (hopefully) where the boost is greater than in cyl 1, which is sparking at the end of the exhaust stroke. Since boost increases the resistance to the spark, most of the current is going to go to cyl 1.
I'm wondering if there is some way to artificially increase the resistance to cyl 1 so cyl 4 is always getting more spark.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

The other thing is that the new coil pack (2002) is apparently NOT a wasted spark ignition. It appears that the new pack is composed of 4 individual coils for each plug, instead of two coils for two plugs each as in the earlier coil pack. Could the new coil pack be used like a wasted spark ignition on our 99.5-2001 cars since they have only two signal wires instead of one for each plug? It would mean that the coils on the new pack would be doing double duty. Would they recharge fast enough or would there be long-term durability issues?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

Hey guys, I am participating in a small battle about water injection in the 1.8t forum. We who know this works could use all the help we can get. Post if you have anything good to say. thanks








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=392015
Bill, about the wasted spark issue. I need to read that about 10 more times before I understand it


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

Wasted spark. Essentially (because it's cheaper and simpler to build) the coil fires two cylinders at once, one gets ignited and the other is firing into already burned gas. So, everytime cylinder 1 fires, so does cylinder 4, but only one has the unburned air/fuel mixture. The same thing happens with cylinders 2 & 3. 
Our coil pack has two internal coils. The new ones seem to have four, one for each cylinder. You could conceivably swap plug wires for cylinders 1 & 4 or 2 & 3 and the car would run normally.
Does that help?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

Ok, I get it. that's a good idea. So our ignition system would still act as a wasted spark system but with 1 coil per wire.... effectively increasing the power of each spark
I am really thinking about some sort or cam or some mod to give my car more top end power. Unfortunately 8 valves doesn't offer great flow up top. The downside is that up top is where the big boost the charger is capable of is!
I doubt i ever really hit 9 psi. Only in 3rd but the end of third is a really fast speed







for public roads. I have a hard time getting a soild 5 in first and second. First and second really suck. 
I wish the boost would kick in harder earlier. Maybe the 2.5 pulley is in order?
Most FI people around here say 9 psi is max on stock compression. However, on a turbo system the turbo reaches the full boost much earlier, allowing then engine to use the force (9 psi lets say) in a more powereful section of the rev band. The 2.0 really pulls between 3 and 5k. I can't get 9 psi between those revs. I can only get 9 at redline. Redline....sucks. Past 6k I feel like I stop accelerating and start beating on my motor. So, lets say I went 2.5. I would get probably a pound more boost at mid range peak. So, cruising 3rd gear, nail it, i would get 6 psi. Then to like 6k i would get a max 8? 
8 is lower than what people say is the max for stock compression. So, theoretically I would be ok on the street. I fear spiking though and blowing the headgasket or worse. I don't know... You guys see what I am saying? 
Plus, I am really liking the effects of the water. It keeps timing down across the board. I feel like its holding my boost back for some reason though








I need an air / fuel gauge too. I don't have any room for a 2 1/16" gauge, so I need an alternative. Anyone know of any?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

Don't get hung up on max boost. Boost doesn't make the car go--the resulting HP does. It's like people who measure their looks by a weight scale and not how their clothes fit. They start working out, muscle weighs more than fat, they get depressed because the scale says they've gained weight.
Boost is a measure of manifold pressure, not cylinder pressure. Measure your cars performance, not the boost. And water will reduce boost a little because it's absorbing heat, which affects pressure.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

How come the turbo guys dont have misfire problems? What exactly makes the SC so prone to these misfires that the turbo guys arent getting them?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (TooLFan46n2)*

Are you sure they don't?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

What kind of ignition system do they have? Maybe thiers is different? 
4 am, sleeeeep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

Ok, I am back from the dyno. I am not sure If i should be happy or dissapointed. My best run was 127hp and 144tq to the wheels. The Air-Fuel meter shows a stright line across the board at 15.5 and a huge dip at the 5.5 rpms to 12 on the scale. Someone told me that was "piston burning lean" and that if i fixed my ratio to run more fuel i would lose alot of power. 
I like the torque numbers, though the curve is very bouncy in the power area. The Hp gain is steady till it drops off at 5k rpms
I am going to scan these in a second. What do you guys think? 
By the way, When i was there there were stock 1.8t's putting 185 to the wheels and some supercharged vr's putting 244. My car looked pretty lame








One my first pull the operator brought up the last guys run by accident showing 180 hp to the wheels. I was like SWEEEEEEEEET. Then the next run was 126 and he was like what the hell happened? Dammit i thought i had 180. He tricked me


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

i would'nt be too disapointed thats not bad.that is the stock pulley?my best was 127hp 151 tq with a 2.4 pulley but that was an automatic we'll see how it runs as a 02A 5-speed soon.very few people have posted dyno #'s on these chargers thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (NORTAVE2.0)*

it was the 2.6 pulley and water injection set at 5psi


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

The water may have been a little early. Since our cars are close to the same, except I have the 256 cam, it seems the cam does help a little. I would really like to see your graph. If I remember correctly, my HP held pretty steady to 6100 rpms. 
Here's my dyno. This was with the 2.6 pulley, but before the water.











[Modified by JettaRed, 9:44 PM 6-15-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

try the 268/260 that will help with the power loss after 5krpms....call msd and find out what the best ignition box would be the best for your application


[Modified by joeZX6, 4:52 PM 6-15-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (joeZX6)*

Ok here they are. One shows my best run hp and tq. The other shows a/f and both hp runs. The files are pretty big but i want you to be able to read them.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

Lookig at my friend's (chipped 1.8t) A/F chart tells me mine is way off. Looks like I am not getting enough fuel. 
But, i don't knwo jack about the charts. My cousin knows a bit and he says lean.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

You do look like you were running lean throughout. This chart shows where you should be.








I think you want to be around 13.2 for max power.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

hmmmm.. Do you have this problem Bill?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

you definitely dont want 15 plus a/f at wide open throttle.whatever happened with neuspeeds chip for the 2.6 pulley?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hmmmm.. Do you have this problem Bill? [HR][/HR]​I don't believe so. I only have the Autometer A/F gauge and it always shows full rich when I'm at WOT.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

Well, I am going to give Neuspeed a call and see what they say. Hopefully a new chip won't hit me too hard in the wallet. 
Brad told me that I should be running the .6 jet, so I think I am going to give that a try. I can feel the water injection helping, but the dyno shows different


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

As a general rant, there is nowhere to install gauges in the mk4!!
Besides my in dash setup, the only other option is A pillar. If I want my air-fuel gauge to match I need to get 2 other autometers to match. VDO doesn't make an air/fuel gauge (thanks







)
I am kind of mad
On the bright side, Pulleyboys contacted me and said it would be about 1 week before the new pullies are ready. They are all cut and going to the anodizing tanks to be anodized black. They are sending me a new one with the nee offset so my belt doesn't wear anymore. I said gimme a 2.5
They are all made and being anodized soon. 2.4, 2.5 and 2.6 in diameter











[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 9:43 PM 6-16-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]On the bright side, Pulleyboys contacted me and said it would be about 1 week before the new pullies are ready. They are all cut and going to the anodizing tanks to be anodized black. They are sending me a new one with the nee offset so my belt doesn't wear anymore. I said gimme a 2.5
They are all made and being anodized soon. 2.4, 2.5 and 2.6 in diameter







[HR][/HR]​
So, are they going to sell from their website? How do we order them when they're ready?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

I am pretty sure they will be available online like the others http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
he said a week from monday


----------



## 96jetta (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (2kjettaguy)*

damn .. has anyone seen what a huge thread this is?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (96jetta)*

What do you mean?










[Modified by JettaRed, 5:17 AM 6-17-2002]


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What do you mean?









[Modified by JettaRed, 5:17 AM 6-17-2002][HR][/HR]​yeah this thread is long.check the stats
1037 post
15366 views
30 pages
This is the longest thread I've seen on the tex or anywhere.I must say it is a good thing and its very helpful to all of you with your 2.0L nuespeed chargers.
It not lock because everyone of you keep it to the point and respct each other.
Now let me stop holding up the flow of good technical 2.0L info


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (blue98jettavr6)*

Well, I was expecting a little more outta the dyno but I guess I'm going to have to wait until the new pulleys are out








I got 134 to the wheels and 145 of torque...
This was with the 260 cams, 2.5" catback exhaust system. I did 3 runs, 1 with the CAI and the other two without... there was no difference with or without the CAI but that may be normal since the hood was open and the engine wasn't that hot to create a lost in HP b/c of the hot air. I guess that my next step is the 2.5" pulley with an adjustable FPR and some kind of ignition system to avoid the missfires. Afterwards we'll see if I really need the water injection... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh I forgot to mention that the temperature was around 88 degrees and that my peak HP was at 5,500 RPM's. As soon as I find someone with a scanner I will post the dyno


[Modified by inovillo, 12:46 PM 6-17-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (inovillo)*

You numbers are very close to mine. It seems the 256 and 260 cams have essentially the same effect. It would be good to see your graph to see how our cars compare.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I was expecting a little more outta the dyno but I guess I'm going to have to wait until the new pulleys are out








I got 134 to the wheels and 145 of torque...
[HR][/HR]​I think neuspeeds chip is holding alot back. Unlike most of you guys I had all the bolt on's for awhile before the supercharger. I was initially dissapointed with the charger at first. Through 1st gear the car felt no faster, we know the SC gives more torque right of the bat, but it's only a hair faster than my car with my previous mods and GIAC chip. 2nd gear was the same except a little more pull after 4k (If i had to put a number on it maybe 8 whp). 3rd and 4th gears is where I noticed the biggest difference at WOT. Now JR has done lots of work with the vag-com, my question is where would the timing start to retard? At high RPM boost levels? I think the timing can be advanced further on the lower end of the chip(neuspeed P-chips have not recieved fab reviews to begin with) and at high rpm levels could be kept down with some aquamist. 
What is everyones thoughts of a standalone engine management system, do you think that could yield some good results and allow for better tuning of the boost?
It appears the smaller pulley is yielding about 10 lbs torque and hardly any HP, how come there is no marginal increase in HP? 



[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 11:16 AM 6-17-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (TooLFan46n2)*

I'd have to go back and look, but I think timing retard started when the load got above 65%.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (TooLFan46n2)*

mainly heat,heat,heat and detonation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the aquamist eliminated any audible detonation i was getting.but 200 degree plus intake temps are not going to give you much power.the 200 plus degree was what we got from a jackson at 13 psi.and due to design i think the n/s would be even higher.


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 12:44 PM 6-17-2002]


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (NORTAVE2.0)*

a little off subject...but i have a question:
should the timing on my adjustable cam gear be at "0" (like neuspeed suggests) or is there a better setting. I have the NS charger, 260 cam, intake + exhaust. THANKS (for all the other great info too)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: New Spark Plug Wires (rt30000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]a little off subject...but i have a question:
should the timing on my adjustable cam gear be at "0" (like neuspeed suggests) or is there a better setting. I have the NS charger, 260 cam, intake + exhaust. THANKS (for all the other great info too)[HR][/HR]​You can experiment, just do it cautiously. I think Hillside Imports had an adjustable cam that they played around with. Look them up at http://www.hillsideimports.com and give them a call.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Misfire Problems "Solved"*

I think I have cured my misfire problems. I was getting misfires when the Aquamist ran for more than 10 or so seconds as I was building boost. I had it come on around 4 to 5 psi. (I hit 5 psi at 3000 rpm under any load.) I have raised the trigger pressure to 6 psi, which usually takes me close to 4500 rpm in 5th (=90 mph) at WOT. The result is no misfires.
Here's what I think is happening. The boost temp is higher at 6 psi (and above) than it is a 4 or 5 psi. The water is vaporized a little better, as well, and the air is moving a lot faster. Plus, the water doesn't stay on as long as it does when I start at 3000 rpm.
The result (noticed this morning) is that just when I'm about to hit a flat spot in accelerating, the water comes on and the car continues to pull strongly. It actually feels a little like a VTEC engine when it hits 6000 rpms.
I think I'll leave it this way until MSD, IgnitionSolutions, or Neuspeed comes out with an ignition booster.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The result (noticed this morning) is that just when I'm about to hit a flat spot in accelerating, the water comes on and the car continues to pull strongly. It actually feels a little like a VTEC engine when it hits 6000 rpms. [HR][/HR]​Good news to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So does the car feel like it wants to pull past 6000? Does the normal drivability feel better now than with the aquamist set at a lower boost?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Good news to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So does the car feel like it wants to pull past 6000? Does the normal drivability feel better now than with the aquamist set at a lower boost?[HR][/HR]​Actually, the Aquamist is set at a higher boost, but yes, it does feel a little better all the way around. As far as pulling past 6000, I've got to watch that I don't hit the rev limiter in the first three gears. 4th pulls easily to 6500+, and 5th pulls, but it takes a little longer. 6000 rpms in 5th is 120 mph (real speed, not speedometer).


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (JettaRed)*

I was just playing around with this exact thing last night. I put in the .6mm jet and turned the trigger point up. Feels good. I also took out my ghetto tubing that ran from the lower bumper vent and did even more surgery on my airbox. I basically did the corner removal that has been talked about on the vortex before. I'm not sure if the airbox modification really helped, since I'm being psychologically affected by the much more noticable sound of the charger. In any case, it sounds really fast!







Of course, you only really notice it when you are hard on the throttle, so while driving around last night (with stereo off, windows down), I kept slowing down just so I could run through the gears.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (jcha)*

I was playing around with my intake today too. 








I noticed that the intake tube is perfectly fit to be routed down the right side of the engine. I think this will help lower intakes temps a tad as the piping does not run parrell to the blazing manifold. These pics show what I'm going to do. I'm going to either cut down orginal piping (the filter is postioned to low) or get some stuff from home depot.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (TooLFan46n2)*

MKIII pics .... trippin' .... me .... out.
What does the stock intake look like? How does the throttle cable route? What is that fill cap next to the battery? What are those wires coming out of the charger plenum (adjustable fpr??)? Is that the secondary air pump to the left of the charger?
Hey, why don't you just go with a hood scoop! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What does the stock intake look like? How does the throttle cable route? What is that fill cap next to the battery? What are those wires coming out of the charger plenum (adjustable fpr??)? Is that the secondary air pump to the left of the charger?
Hey, why don't you just go with a hood scoop! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​1) stock intake is just the factory airbox, pretty much the same as you guys but on the left side of the car. That is a modified p-flo.
2)The throttle cable _I believe_ runs from the TB into the back of the charger. 
3)Thats just the power steering resevoir.
4)The Nology hot-wires have seperate grounds for each plug wire to ensure maximum spark (or so they say).
5)Thats the PCV valve. No seconday air pump here








I feel like I just took a quiz








I was talking to a guy at a shop today, and he says there is some sort of nitrous system that sprays nitrous unto the radiator making the car run supercool. Has anyone heard of this? What if it was used to cool the charger itself, would damage to the rotors be a problem because he says this stuff is cool







??
Eurosport used to sell heatshields that fit in between the manifold to absorb heat, I dont see them anymore on their website though. I wonder if they really worked at all.



[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 6:54 PM 6-19-2002]


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (TooLFan46n2)*

TooLFan - seems like you already have a good CAI running. Ever thought of putting a by-pass valve from AEM? 
Evan - I really like your set-up. I've been gone for a long time (military missions) and huge errands that I had to do as soon as I got back. I finally got time to sit down and read one of the longest threads in vwvortex! From stock with the s/c, what are the parts you've bought so far besides the smaller pulley and the 2c aquamist? Is there anything else that you had to run to an auto shop for? I plan to do this project before this year ends. I'd like to set up gauges before anything else tho.
JettaRed and Nortave - you guys did change the 2.0 view about the supercharger! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When the pulley boys do come out with the smaller pulley, how much would each of them cost? Is a gb still a go for that?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (greenveedubb)*

Thanks for the compliment. I like my setup as well, but am still looking for more power. Looking at my dyno charts it seems I am still getting some predetonation. At least that is what some have said from the jumpyness of the power drop. Also the power dropoff is timing retard I believe. My fuel needs to be attended to as well before I blow something up. I am not sure how I am going to solve that problem as of yet. Actually, not to taint this thread but I have considered *gasp* playing around with a turbo setup. 
I believe the pulley boys pullies will be around 80$. The group buy rules have changed so a Group Buy is not possilbe unless Pulley Boys chooses to advertise with vortex. No biggie. 80$ is actually a reasonable price considering the quality of the pullies. 
Other than the supercharger kit and aquamist I really haven't bought much. I need some way to split my vaccum line, but that was solved with some custom stuff.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

A turbo does seem attractive. Especially if the Neuspeed chip would work as good with a turbo. You have to admit, the power is pretty smooth. I've heard that guys who chipped their older 1.8Ts, and while they got more peak hp, the power was very erratic and driveability stunk.
Keep in mind that the SC draws about 18 hp at 10 psi at approx 6000 (engine) rpms. That's up to 18 hp you'd be getting back with a turbo. Still, you would think you'd be getting more to the wheels than just 18 hp by blowing 10 psi.








However, you still have the issue of emissions. I don't know how strict or tough the standards are in Maryland. Maybe a turbo would pass.
Do plan on upgrading your clutch with the turbo. Our cars are pretty strong, but a stronger clutch is probably in order.
I really don't know why you're having fueling problems. We have virtually the same set up and my a/f gauge is always in the green during wot at any rpm. We should hook up a vag-com and see what the o2 sensor is saying.


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
The group buy rules have changed so a Group Buy is not possilbe unless Pulley Boys chooses to advertise with vortex.[HR][/HR]​Doesn't mean that we can't do it in a different forum right? http://www.vwenthusiasts.com ??







just make sure you put in your sig


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (JettaRed)*

Well, here's my reasoning. 
I need to fix the fueling whether i have a turbo or a supercharger. So, if I hit Neuspeed up for a new chip its going to cost me. I have heard people say its 200$ to get a p chip for a used charger so I can assume a similar price. Then, if that doesn't solve the problem I will be picking up a Cartech FMU.
My dilema here is do I put 400$ into a system that is going to give me maybe 10 more horsepower fueled correctly? From experience I know that running lean usually doesn't reduce power, but raises combustion temps significantly. With the proper fuel curves my detonation will most likely calm down, but I don't really expect that to give me much more than a total of 10 hp more. 
That said I really feel like I am stuck at 130 whp. I don't know what causes this system to yield such low results but I am not really feeling confortable running that much boost non intercooled. Sure, water injection is cooling it down... and most likely saving my ass at this point, but heatsoak is really a factor and I think its just plain slowing things down. 
I have been doing some serious searching through the forums for turbo info and I found these numbers which are pretty interesting.
quote:[HR][/HR]
5 psi - 150 hp
7 psi - 172 hp
10 psi - 210 hp
15 psi - 260hp[HR][/HR]​Now, I know there are factors in the way of immedaitely going to 15 psi. 15 psi isn't really a daily driver setup. Past 8 psi compression needs to be dropped. Also, past there the stock clutch is going to fry after a few good launches. Also, you need to be concerned about the diff. And, are you going to do a headgasket sandwich or forged postons? Also fueling above 8 requires larger injectors. People say before 8 you can manage fuel very well with a stock chip and a decent FMU. FMU's increase the fuel pressure based on boost pressure. Also the stock headstuds would need to be upgraded when the compression is dropped.
So, what I am really getting at with these numbers is look at how much hp you get from having an intercooled system. Also the turbo reaches full boost earlier allowing you to carry the pressure throughout your powerband. I just feel like my setup is a ticking time bomb right now







If i floor it I am waiting for the boom!
Depending on what size turbo you choose to run turbo lag is not really an issue. I guess I would go with a T3. That is pretty small and spools fast. In which case drivability would not suffer much. I have been in touch with Cosmic631, one of the 2.0T's from the mk4 forum. He has a custom setup running a T3 and a stock 1.8t intercooler. He said that he is really amazed at what the car can do. He is running 7 psi on stock internals and stock compression ratio. He said boost is there right away and he can putz around town without even hitting boost if he needs to. He is using a stock chip with a haltch FMU. He is also using a Bosch diverter valve. I beilive he said he has been using this system for about a year and racked up 20k on it. 
Cosmic has been on the stock clutch and diff up until a few weeks ago. He said he drives his car unnecessarily hard and his clutch went because of it. He blew the diff from beating on the car as well. Which in my case, I drive like a weenie alot of times until i hit open road and i have some fun. I don't really do hard launches that often either. 
In the 20k he has had 2 problems that he noted. 1: he broke the left motormount and had to get a new one and reinfoce it. 2: the wastegate arm fell off one day and left him boostless. It was a 5 minute fix he says. He feels like he would not have had such problems if he was easier on the car. 
So, i am basically quoting him here withought actually quoting him







No dyno numbers yet, but at 7 psi he stays even with chipped and slightly worked 1.8ts. That is pretty good considering a stock 150 1.8t has me (on the track of course) 
So for a little more than retail of the Neuspeed kit he has this and is very satisfied. Which after researching more mind you, this leaves me kind of jealous. Where my curve dropped off I was probably at 7 psi and i got 126 hp. I still feel like this system is capable of more, but the heat is really a factor to me now more than ever. Brad says the choppyness of the dropoff in my curve shows alot of pre-detonation. Not to mention I am running lean, blah blach blah.
So, fix this for 200-400$...or
Get an intercooled stage one kit for about 3 grand, self install and have tuned locally? 
130 whp....170 whp...
I will say one thing I absolutely love about the charger is instant boost. Supposedly with a fast spoling turbo lag is not much of an issue. I don't want to pass stage one until I have strengthened my motor, which won't happen until my business gets moving faster. But, that is ok with me. A "modest" (so they say) 7 psi is a monster. 
What do you guys think? I am really thinking outloud here, not trying to prove anything. If i am wrong in any account or missed something that you know of point it out. Nothing like not knowing what your in for!
Evan


[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 12:33 AM 6-20-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

I say go for it!







The only way you're going to know for sure is to try. I don't see why the Neuspeed chip won't work with the SC. You could probably call Aaron and ask. When I was at Neuspeed, Aaron said turbo guys were always calling him to burn a custom chip, so I think he could tell you whether the SC chip will work.
As far as the SC goes, I'll say again it has served its purpose well. Its purpose was to give significant performance boost over the other non-FI bolt-ons, which it did. Cams, intakes and exhausts just weren't cutting it, especially with the AEG engine. 
As much as I'd like to get 180 whp, I'm pretty happy with the SC--it really does get me going fast enough. I'm not interested in drag racing Mustang GTs. And as you said, it starts to get really expensive with all the ancillary stuff. 
I've got 75k on the car right now. I'll probably need a new clutch before the end of the year. ( http://www.vwparts.com has a 1.8T OEM clutch pack with lightened flywheel that I'm considering.) I just bought my daughter a car (2003 Corolla S--pretty nice) and my other daughter is starting college in the fall. 
So, I think I'll stick with the SC, but you should go for the turbo if that's what you think you need to do. Otherwise, you'll always be wondering.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As far as the SC goes, I'll say again it has served its purpose well. Its purpose was to give significant performance boost over the other non-FI bolt-ons, which it did. Cams, intakes and exhausts just weren't cutting it, especially with the AEG engine.[HR][/HR]​I disagree with you on that. The SC(w/o modification) has only provided about 15 whp and 20 wtq over those bolt ons. I feel that is very poor performance from a supercharger. Maybe I dont have a dyno graph but I know what cars my NA car could run with and I've seen many vortex 2.0 dyno sheets over the years. I would estimate I was at 120 whp before the charger, 135 is poop. I had hoped more potentional could really be unlocked from this product but it really doesn't appear so. I don't know if I feel like spending another $1500 to achieve my goal of 150whp.
If I didnt have 3 1/2 years to pay and had a garage to work in I would have went turbo. Until then I guess the supercharger will do, but its poop. 
BTW a stage 1 from ATP yielding 175 HP is only $1975


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I've got 75k on the car right now. I'll probably need a new clutch before the end of the year. ( http://www.vwparts.com has a 1.8T OEM clutch pack with lightened flywheel that I'm considering.[HR][/HR]​not sure what clutch kit your talking about but the 1.8t guys are frequently upgrading to the g60 clutch setup ....might as well get that one instead


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I disagree with you on that. The SC(w/o modification) has only provided about 15 whp and 20 wtq over those bolt ons. I feel that is very poor performance from a supercharger. Maybe I dont have a dyno graph but I know what cars my NA car could run with and I've seen many vortex 2.0 dyno sheets over the years. I would estimate I was at 120 whp before the charger, 135 is poop. I had hoped more potentional could really be unlocked from this product but it really doesn't appear so. I don't know if I feel like spending another $1500 to achieve my goal of 150whp.[HR][/HR]​Well, I must disagree. I had all the bolt-ons for my engine--chip, cam, intake. I didn't have an exhaust, but the mkiv exhausts are pretty good stock. A doubt that that took me from approximately 95 whp to 120 whp because the gains with the SC were SIGNIFICANTLY more than all the previous bolt-ons.
Some older engines with very agressive cams, high compression ratios, and basically build-ups as racing engines could give you the gains you talk about, but that's not what the average modder is going to do. 
The SC adds a realistic 40% gain in power and performance. I dyno'd at 134 whp, or 39 whp increase--that's a 41% gain. Even Magnuson's site says to expect a 40% gain. The 1st generation 1.8T gave you only 20 hp over the European NA 1.8--that's only a 15% gain. Pontiac's SC 3.8 only takes you from 200 hp to 240 hp--a 20% gain. So, I wouldn't be so quick to bash our SC. I'd say it does quite well for what it is supposed to do.
If you are really unhappy with its performance (and the turbo guys did warn us that boost is addicting), they go for the turbo. But I don't think that grass is as green as it looks.
Good luck.


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (JettaRed)*

Kinda switching subjects here, but what do you guys think about the unorthodox S pulley. Would it be a possible and good addition? I've seen some dyno sheets from just the pulley being added that are very impressive. I don't know how much smaller they are, so I am not sure if it is feasible.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (YourFace)*

I also disagree that the NA mods make as much as the supercharger. This is so much easier than doing a Cam. When I first Looked into modding my engine I was very hesitant because I was seriously thinking on an 8 valve how much is a cam, chip, hot air sucker, and exhaust going to do for me? I got this and still like it. But, the turbo guys did warn us.
Bill, I didn't know you had 2 daughters.








"The Grass is Always Greener on the Othe side"
I know, there will be downsides as well. Like I have said, I am not totally sure yet


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (YourFace)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Kinda switching subjects here, but what do you guys think about the unorthodox S pulley. Would it be a possible and good addition? I've seen some dyno sheets from just the pulley being added that are very impressive. I don't know how much smaller they are, so I am not sure if it is feasible.
[HR][/HR]​I don't know. They're pretty pricey, from what I hear. But so is a stock crank pulley. You'd probably get similar benefits from a lightened flywheel. I think I'd put the money there when I replace the clutch.


[Modified by JettaRed, 11:50 AM 6-20-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Bill, I didn't know you had 2 daughters.







[HR][/HR]​And a son.







But he's not driving for a while!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (JettaRed)*

A set of lightened underdrive pullies would really make the supercharger feel snappy. I think that would be really fun. However, you can't buy a full set of lightened pullies without buying the underdrive crank pulley. That would make the charger spin slower and you'd hate yourself for that purchase!
What I am liking about a turbo setup is that more things are adjustable. I don't feel like I am in control of what the charger is doing. With the turbo you can adjust the wastegate, blow off, boost controller, turbo timer, etc. Plus you have an intercooler if you choose. An option that I feel safe with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't ever dragrace mustangs either - only at Capitol Raceway. I think my clutch will hold up for a while if I take it easy at 7 psi. With a clutch and diff upgrade, compression drop and some headstuds I can take it further. I don't know how streetable it would be though. Oh well


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I really don't know why you're having fueling problems. We have virtually the same set up and my a/f gauge is always in the green during wot at any rpm. We should hook up a vag-com and see what the o2 sensor is saying.[HR][/HR]​OK, this talk of fueling problems is freakin' me out. I don't have an a/f gauge, but I do have a vag-com. What should I check and what's normal?
By the way, all this stuff that 2kjettaguy is going through is exactly why I won't go to a dyno. Better to be ignorant and _think_ my car's fast!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The SC adds a realistic 40% gain in power and performance. I dyno'd at 134 whp, or 39 whp increase--that's a 41% gain. Even Magnuson's site says to expect a 40% gain. The 1st generation 1.8T gave you only 20 hp over the European NA 1.8--that's only a 15% gain. Pontiac's SC 3.8 only takes you from 200 hp to 240 hp--a 20% gain. So, I wouldn't be so quick to bash our SC. I'd say it does quite well for what it is supposed to do.
If you are really unhappy with its performance (and the turbo guys did warn us that boost is addicting), they go for the turbo. But I don't think that grass is as green as it looks.
[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]
I also disagree that the NA mods make as much as the supercharger.
[HR][/HR]​I'm not trying to bash the S/C I just had thought that it would respond better with mods. If I was at 110 whp and say I then get 135 whp(JR's dyno with high pulley) that is only a *22% increase* not that significant. All I'm saying is I had hoped for a little bit better results. I'm happy with it, and i feel it will last me for several years(which is why I bought it), and there are still some things I want to do, I guess my expectations were a little to high.

Do you guys think I should wait till I have an aquamist setup to install a high pulley?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK, this talk of fueling problems is freakin' me out. I don't have an a/f gauge, but I do have a vag-com. What should I check and what's normal?[HR][/HR]​








Monitor engine block 033 for O2 sensor voltage and compare it to the chart above. At the same time, monitor block 005 for rpms, engine load and speed. You want your O2 voltages to be above .2v (preferably .7v or above) while under boost. Engine rpms and load levels will give you a pretty good idea when you're under boost. Engine load greater than 50% usually closes the bypass valve.


[Modified by JettaRed, 1:09 PM 6-20-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (TooLFan46n2)*

the h.p. gains they refer to are overall not peak. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

_You can please some of the people all the time
And you can please all of the people some of the time
But you can't please all the people all the time_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (Golf_2K2L)*

VEry true statement, trust me. I am in this business as well. You simply cannot please everyone. However, i never said I was displeased with the system, i just said I wanted more. _alot_ more can't be safely had so I am considering other options. I still like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aatap (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

I know this may be off base a little, but has anyone taken a look at the Cooper S setup?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (aatap)*

What does anyone else think of switching to a turbo kit? I like working on my car and I like power. It seems a good upgrade. I want to hear your opinions though since I am on the fence like a cat


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What does anyone else think of switching to a turbo kit? I like working on my car and I like power. It seems a good upgrade. I want to hear your opinions though since I am on the fence like a cat[HR][/HR]​I think that once you get it into your head like this, it's going to happen, it's just a matter of when. Save yourself the aggravation and start deciding what exactly you want to do. I'm sure it'll be hard work, but really fun too. Can you manage to be without your car for a while?? I imagine yes, or else you wouldn't even be entertaining this idea.
Oh yeah, thanks Bill, for that O2 sensor info. I'll check that out soon.




[Modified by jcha, 10:59 PM 6-20-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (evoeone)*

thank you mods 


[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 12:03 PM 6-21-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

Its summer, I work at home and my brother has a car as well as both my parents. I plan to do the install myself if it goes down. Tuning the car and final inspection will be done by NGP racing. Hopefully they can fit me in without weeks worth of wait.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (evoeone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this has got to be the gayest thread ever, can a moderator lock this[HR][/HR]​ive been banned because of guys like you [holding back]
id love to race your turdbo(at the track







)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (joeZX6)*

Joe,
You got your old name back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(And your numbers!)
Congrats


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Joe,
You got your old name back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(And your numbers!)
Congrats[HR][/HR]​its good to be back


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks for your mature advice http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​














Say wha..?? I was being totally sincere. I know that once I get an idea into my head, to the point where I'm really wrestling with it, that I always end up doing it (e.g., NS SC, aquamist, a new fork for my mtn bike, etc). I don't see how I could have offended you.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]














Say wha..?? I was being totally sincere. I know that once I get an idea into my head, to the point where I'm really wrestling with it, that I always end up doing it (e.g., NS SC, aquamist, a new fork for my mtn bike, etc). I don't see how I could have offended you.








[HR][/HR]​He was referring to evoeone's comment about this post being "gay", whatever that's supposed to mean. It was generally ignored as being an ignorant statement. It has since mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (JettaRed)*

Sorry jcha, there was a really nasty comment left from someone after your post. I commenting on that


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry jcha, there was a really nasty comment left from someone after your post. I commenting on that







[HR][/HR]​that's pretty funny (not the comment, the misunderstanding). I was like damn, this "should I go turbo" decision is making someone cranky!
Almost time for





















- enjoy the weekend guys.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (jcha)*

Well, in the past week I have been researching the possiblity of an intercooled turbo setup. It looks like it may happen, but only after I learn everything i need to know to do it right. To be honest, in september when I purchased the Neuspeed kit I could have never decided to buy a turbo kit. It has taken so much odd research to find what I am looking for. Making an educated decision is pretty hard, and trying to pull it all together yourself is even harder. Furthermore, I would have never done the easy thing and handed a tuner a blank check. One of the things that interests me in a turbo setup is that I have control over the system. Yes, you could say I have control of this system but you can adjust everything and control everything yourself with a turbo kit, as long as you know what the hell youd doing!
Here is what I am looking into for those who are interested. 
I am going with an ATP stage 2 kit, 7 psi. ATP is pretty good they say and their products are well known and readily available. However, I am not going with a cut and dry "kit." One thing that I cannot thank Neuspeed enough for is the plug and play nature of their kit. Buying a turbo kit is a bad idea unless you know what components to buy, how your going to install them, tune them and use them. 
Basically the ATP stage 2 kit comes with the turbo manifold, downpipe, t3 super 60 trim turbocharger, wastegate, oil lines to feed the turbo, intake piping and front mount intercooler, and a blow off valve. For safety a boost controller should be added (79$ or so) Also, a set of 31# injectors and a chip are included. 
Stage one is non intercooled and runs around 5 psi but you can turn it up. Heatsoak and detonation are going to be factors as in our setups. Stage 2 can run 7-12 (9+ = lowered compression)
Stage one fueling adds a cartech FMU (which increases fuel pressure with boost) and a chip. Those who I have talked to say that that setup still runs lean. Stage 2 adds 310cc (31#) injectors and a chip. I want stage one, but I don't want 31# injectors! Talk about fuel hog! They are 50% over stock injectors. 
The Cartech is adjustable, setup #2 isn't. To be honest, I don't trust the fueling setup included by atp. I have been reading around and the duty cycle of the stock injectors can handle some boost. Simply raising the fuel pressure sometimes doen't cut it. Some great FI guys have directed me to SDS injector controllers. They say adding a piggy back system which activates when the stock injectors are at 100% duty is good for street use. The system adds 1, 2, or 4 injectors and takes rpm, throttle and vaccum inputs. You can set it to come on anywhere from 20 inHg or 22 psi. The best place is where the stock injectors max out. Its expensive, but a few pulls on the dyno and you have your fuel adjusted *damn* well. I really like how this utilzes stock injectors so you can drive around town without hogging gas. 
I don't know whether to trust ATP's chip tuning either. I would feel more comfortable, but after getting off the phone with them I didn't get that warm fuzzy my car is in good hands feeling. I previously thought their software was garret, but my friends (1 works ar Russel with Steve) say their chiptuning is custom...
The car needs a combination of ignition timing adjustments and feuling adjustments to work well. I was considering using the stock software, but then I would have to get my ecu flashed back. What I really want to use though is the Neuspeed P chip. Its already there, setup to handle boost, and drives well around town. THe fueling issues can be taken up with manual adjustments (hopefully). We will see when the car is dyno tuned. 
I just wrote a book, but this is the kind of information I have been looking for. There is no way I would have been able to grasp this kind of info without my experiences messing with the supercharger (thanks, Bill) and everything learned from this thread. Anyone want to see me their stock manifold?








Evan


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

dyno's=heartbreak most of the time.but i think you'll be in for a few more heartbreaks and more than a couple pulls to get it tuned properly.good luck with your next project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i havent given up on the 160hp i seek from the charger i have the frontmount intercooler on now and ordered the piping then all will see the charger disected for piping if it doesnt work oh well.


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 11:15 PM 6-22-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (NORTAVE2.0)*

I know, the damn dyno is what brought this all on!!
But, I plan to take it to NGP racing and give it to them until its tuned right. I am not going to messa round with it because there is still alot I don't know and I want it to be right. Hopefully they can make it right








which reminds me...call them monday


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Has Neuspeed said anything else about coming out with a smaller pulley kit yet??


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

Not that I know of. I think they called it quits, but that's the mood I am in so don't trust me


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Has Neuspeed said anything else about coming out with a smaller pulley kit yet??[HR][/HR]​I haven't spoke to Greg for a couple of weeks. You could give Neuspeed a call and ask for Greg Woo. Tell him you're interested. He hears from me all the time.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i would like to think they pay some attention to us fools here maybe not.i dont think they want to compete in the used neuspeed supercharger market.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

The last time I spoke to Greg, the top priority was to get the 2002 cars with DBW ready for CARB certification. That was taking up most of Aaron's time--too much to allow him to start a new project.
Neuspeed is a reasonably good sized company for what they do, but the R&D is performed by probably 2 or 3 people, including Aaron and Jeff. Since they stay focused on a project to ensure it turns out to their standards, I think they don't start a major project until the current one is complete.
If anything, I'd say the CARB is holding this up, not their desire to give us an upgrade kit.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I had my MAF flat out die on me today. Two days ago, I got some hesitation while accelerating on the highway. No CEL, but I did check codes and found a MAF related error--low signal or something like that. Well, today the engine just stopped. 
I pulled over and tried starting the car. It would start, but die after a few seconds. The A/F meter showed totally lean, i.e., no fuel, or very little. If I feathered the gas, I could keep it running, but it would die as soon as I took my foot off. I checked the codes (same one plus low idle code), scratched my head, and finally disconnected the MAF--Voila, the car ran, though a little rough.
I went to the dealer and got a new MAF after talking with the service manager ($49.30--thank Goodness the price has come down), installed it with a screwdriver in about 4 minutes, and drove off. That seems to have fixed it.
I mention this because of the symptoms. They were gradual (started two days ago) and showed lean. Evan, you may have a failing MAF that is causing your fueling problems. 
The problem with driving around with the MAF disconnected is that the ECU is relying on the o2 sensor to adjust fueling, which is too late if you want to go full boost. So, I would not recommend disconnecting the MAF as many people have suggested. It's ok in an emergency, just drive mildly.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

interesting... 
I haven't had any surging, hesitating, etc with my car ever. I don't suspect it bad, but it could be


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I haven't had any surging, hesitating, etc with my car ever. I don't suspect it bad, but it could be[HR][/HR]​Poor fuel economy is another indicator of a bad MAF


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

OK, so I checked my O2 sensor readings with the vag-com last night. It seems like everything is in order. At idle, it bounces around like crazy (like between 0.1V and 0.6V). Under hard acceleration, it pushes up to around 0.8V, which, if anything, is rich (even though 0.2V-0.8V gives the same A/F ratio). In any case, it doesn't run lean.
The funny thing is just a few days ago I got a CEL. I was expecting a cyclinder 4 misfire as usual, but instead had: 16518 OS2 B1 S1 NO ACTIVITY and 17536 FUEL TRIM: BANK 1 (MULT): SYSTEM TOO LEAN. But from the data I took last night, it clearly isn't lean under boost. Rather, whenever I let off the throttle quickly, the sensor voltage drops to zero (and I do mean 0.000) for as long as ten seconds! So the computer complains that either the sensor is gone, or the A/F is very lean. So the question is: am I ok here? Is the O2 sensor about to die?
thanks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

When ever you go in decel mode, the voltage goes to 0v because essentially you've shut off the fuel. Once the rpms drop to idle (~800 rpms), you start getting fuel back to maintain idle. So, you sound normal.
As far as your codes go, what were the numbers in block 032, which are short term and long term fuel trim. Mine are usually 0% in the first (short term) and -14.8% in the second (long term).
It does sound like your o2 sensor is heading south. Did you get the WA recall done? (You DON'T want them to do it because they reflash your chip.) I think the o2 sensor prices have really dropped--at least that's what my dealer said, though I didn't find out how much.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As far as your codes go, what were the numbers in block 032, which are short term and long term fuel trim. Mine are usually 0% in the first (short term) and -14.8% in the second (long term).[HR][/HR]​I'll check that, but before I do, what does it mean?
quote:[HR][/HR]Did you get the WA recall done?[HR][/HR]​nope. How hard is the sensor to replace? My Bentley doesn't say much, just to use the special wrenches. I imagine it's just an issue of getting at the thing, then just unscrewing it and screwing in the new one (with the right anti-seize). And do they get replaced in pairs, or just the pre-cat one? As far as the price, I haven't checked yet.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

hey do you guys know of anyone who is looking to sell their stock intake manifold? 
I am not sure I am going turbo yet, but i am researching options as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

short term and long term fuel trim are the %s from what is set as "normal" in the ecu fuel map. Fuel is added or subtracted from the normal setting to bring the fueling into stoich. short term is what's happening instantaneously (or close to it) and long term is the average over time.
If the % is negative, then that means fuel is being subtracted (or another way to say it is that you would be normally running rich). The idea is that under open loop conditions, the proper fuel will be delivered based on fuel maps and LTFT/STFT.
Getting access to your o2 sensor is going to be the challenge. You need to replace the pre-cat (B1--Bank 1) sensor. The part number is 06A906262Q and it's $93.50 from Impex. You may want to check the dealer price first.


[Modified by JettaRed, 3:37 PM 6-25-2002]


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks Bill - as always, lots of good info. I'll keep an eye on things and see if my sensor gets worse. For now, things look pretty good.
Evan, when you say stock intake manifold, do you mean the upper manifold that we all took off to install the charger?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

I should add that the most adjustment (fuel trim) that the ecu can make is 25% either way, plus or minus. If you are in the range of -25% to +25%, you are ok. The ecu has things under control. If you peg out at either end, you don't know what you are really running and will probably get a too rich or too lean code.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yeh, I am talking about the upper intake manifold that you remove when you install the charger. I sold mine doh!


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I'm sure that if you end up needing one, I (or probably a number of people on here) could hook you up. How much did you get for yours?


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Evan, what company did you do your dyno with? 
Are they pretty familiar in dealing with turbo installation? If they are, did you try asking them if you can leave the car there for a bit so they can see why it's running lean? - until it dynoes right







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just hope they wouldn't overcharge you for doing that


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

When I dynoed it was A group day, so I got 2 runs and no diagnostics were done, just results recorded. 
I could go get some dyno time and find out what is wrong, but If I am going to pay for that I might as well call neuspeed first and have them make me a new chip and flash it. Then, if stuff is still tweaked I'll need to go back and make sure its all good. I wish this were more adjustable!








My dilema is do I spend more money to fix this or ditch it for something custom that I build....that I know will yield higher results with intercooled intake temps, etc. Adjustable sounds so good right now! There isn't anything I can do to try to fix this right now without buying more things...
I sold my intake manifold for 100$. It was lying around and my parents wanted me to get my stuff out and clean up so i did. Now I am mad I didn't keep it. IM me if you want to sell me yours


----------



## TDI2go (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Kinda off the "current" discussion, but per "Eurotuner" Vol. 5, No. 7 (July 2002), they quickly go over an Aquamist water injection system install. They also state that using the existing wahser fluid tank and using methanol-based washer fluid, you can up the Octane available. Apparently methanol has an Octane rating of 113. Sorry if this has been covered already. Charge on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by TDI2go, 9:12 PM 6-27-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TDI2go)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Kinda off the "current" discussion, but per "Eurotuner" Vol. 5, No. 7 (July 2002), they quickly go over an Aquamist water injection system install. They also state that using the existing wahser fluid tank and using methanol-based washer fluid, you can up the Octane available. Apparently methanol has an Octane rating of 113. Sorry if this has been covered already. Charge on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Thanks for the reference and independent confirmation of what we've been saying (well, not quite exactly what we've been saying). Good info.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

It was in the mid-90s today. TGFA (thank goodness for aquamist)!
I could really tell a difference between water off/water on. I know I said that before, but in really hot weather it's even more noticeable.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It was in the mid-90s today. TGFA (thank goodness for aquamist)!
I could really tell a difference between water off/water on. I know I said that before, but in really hot weather it's even more noticeable.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, the heat really bogs the car down. I wish I could afford some aquamist, today the car pulled real slow even above 5k.
On hotter days like today, would setting the aquamist to come on a little earlier make a difference or do you think it would still trigger a missfire?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
On hotter days like today, would setting the aquamist to come on a little earlier make a difference or do you think it would still trigger a missfire?[HR][/HR]​I don't know. I'm almost afraid to try because I have it where I like it now. It's coming on right after I hit 5 psi (like at 5.1 psi). I'm using the .5mm nozzle and I have the water pressure set somewhere between 75 and 90 psi.
I think misfires due to the water are less likely when the weather is really hot because the increase in air temp when compressed is close to the boiling point of water. With methanol added, the boiling point drops (I don't know how much), so it may be turning to steam before hitting the cylinders.
BTW, I found out from Brad that my clogged nozzle a while back was due to a little shaving of plastic from the nylon water lines. The way the lines press on to the nozzles can cause tiny shavings if you're not extremely careful how you attach them.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I tried the .6mm nozzle the other day. I couldn't set it to come on where I have it now (around 5.1-5.2 psi) without bogging the engine. If i set it to come on any later detonation has already begun. 
Right now I am running basically the same settings as Bill. .5mm nozzle, 5.1 psi. It works well, but I can still feel detonation. Around 4500 rpms it gets really rough then the power snaps off but the revs still climb. It acts ok at night time when its cooler. The timing retard isn't as noticeable. 
Even with the water though i can feel my timing shuttering back. Its not like it happens everytime. Only when I take it past 4k. I can drive around town hitting 4-5 psi and revving until 4k and have no significant timing retard that I can feel. Its really fun, but there is no power past 4k. Sometimes I can get the power, but most of the time if i go WOT it just backs off








I am thinking about putting the stock pulley back on, turning the water off and seeing how it acts.








I can tell now that this system is at its limit stock. It was obviously not designed to go faster. They really should have thought intercooler... oh well








Oh, and I am getting the most horrid squeals at idel when I turn my AC on. I can't tell if its my AC system or Neuspeed's tensioner pulley being vibrated. Either way it makes my Audi-lookalike car sound like a P.O.S.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh, and I am getting the most horrid squeals at idel when I turn my AC on. I can't tell if its my AC system or Neuspeed's tensioner pulley being vibrated. Either way it makes my Audi-lookalike car sound like a P.O.S. [HR][/HR]​Did you ever get your pulley replaced with one that was better aligned? If not, that's probably the cause of the squeal. Try some belt dressing until you get the right pulley on.
I know you are bummed out. I drove a co-worker's 2002 1.8T with automatic yesterday and I can say that is the engine I wish I had--very sweet. But, the reality is, I got a 2.0 and have to stay focused on the fact that compared to a stock 2.0, it too is sweet. 
Based on what we have all read on these forums, even turboing a 2.0 has its problems and drawbacks. The bottom line is that the 2.0 was not designed or built for FI, but we are getting pretty good improvement out of it anyway. 
I'll say this again, I like my car much better than the 200 hp Acura RSX I drove at Neuspeed in Cali. So, while it may not perform like some more refined engines, it does quite well with what I've done. Even today, a guy in a V6 Accord couldn't stay with me when I punched it in 5th gear on the highway. Maybe he would have eventually caught up, but his car certainly wasn't as nimble or responsive as mine. He eventually did take off after I decided that I didn't want another speeding ticket.
You've been bitten by the bug we all were warned about. I would like to get more out of the engine as well, but I'm pushing 9 psi max and I don't know how much more my engine would take. While intercooling would help, our biggest problem is the parasitic loss to the charger. It takes about 18 hp to generate 10 psi at 12,000 rpms (charger rpms). That's a lot off the bottom line. The only way to counter that is by lightening other rotating components in the drive line, like the flywheel and pulleys. When my clutch goes, I'm definitely going with a lightened flywheel.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh, and I am getting the most horrid squeals at idel when I turn my AC on. I can't tell if its my AC system or Neuspeed's tensioner pulley being vibrated. Either way it makes my Audi-lookalike car sound like a P.O.S. [HR][/HR]​I get a little extra squeeling at idle with the AC on. Also the AC really creates alot more drag on the engine. Yesterday on the highway I left off the gas at about 5k to slow down a bit and I thought I was going to go through the windshield. My first thought was the BOV was working properly but then I realized its just the extra drag from the AC.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Well, I definately understand one thing. We have 2.0's and 2.0's aren't 1.8t's or vr6's. 
I'm not really that bummed, it just doesn't feel right to have spent so much time working on it to achieve low results. My charts show some serious detonation and power loss even with the water. I know the water is helping. I can only imagine how bad the chart would look without it. 
Now, the dilema is how do I fix this? To get rid of detonation I need cooler intake temps, higher octane fuel, less timing or less boost. Timing is already being taken back and you see what that does to the curve. I am already cooling intake temps with the water. Higher octane fuel is a good idea, but I don't want to do a home brew everytime I fill my tank. I think I've hit the end of the road here. 
With a turbo kit you face similar problems and situations, but since its all custom its a bit easier to work with. It all depends on how much custom work you can handle, how deep your pockets are, and how far you are willing to go. 
What we are all looking for is more power. That's the whole reason we got the superchargers. Now I guess I just want more than the charger can handle. 
I just don't want anything to blow up and it looks like its going to unless I fix something.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

You really need to hook up a vag-com and start figuring out what's happening. Get the Bentley CD as well. The diagnostic procedure for checking high instances of ignition retard on one cylinder more than the others can indicate a fueling problem. You may have a bad injector. It's best to figure out what's happening and understand the cause, otherwise you'll have similar problems with a turbo.
As far as how much the SC can handle is more of a question of how much can your engine handle. You can go with an even smaller pulley, but if the engine and fueling isn't right, the extra boost isn't going to help.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I have the Bentley Cd, but no vag-com. Future purchase http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

dude, i know it sucks that you feel like you just hit a brick wall, but here it is anyways....
TOLD YOU SO
Really man, why can't people just listen to advise when its given month after month after month. I said it SOOOO often, that I was even threatened to be kicked off the vortex, and even got hate mail from people.
Anyways, your still going about it all wrong. Youve never hit a dead end, but you do hit the "cost vs benefit" limit. I'd say that your problem is NOT more octane, its NOT more water, its NOT a cooler charge(that would help though), and its not in a chip.
You need better fueling control, and better timing control. Slap on an intercooler, and your good. The water was a waste IMO. But it doesnt hurt. I'd start looking into SDS's eic kit, and add 1 injector per intake runner. That will be your #1 solution.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

I was waiting for that








I wasn't well enough informed of the benefits of a turbo setup and actually thought that a 1 time increase would suit me. That was a dumb decision, but live and learn. I don't need to dwell on it. I just want to work on my car and have fun with it. Besides, for what I paid for the charger I am not out much $$. 
Slaping on an intercooler is way too much work unfortunately. If i were going to do that, i would remove the charger and pipe a custom turbo kit. 
You were right in some aspects, i admit. You were also alot of help setting me striaght on alot of issues, so I thank you for that. 
(making a decison)
Evan


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Really man, why can't people just listen to advise when its given month after month after month.[HR][/HR]​edit: I see Evan has responded. Anyway, this is my take on it:
the only problem is, your advice is not universally suited to everyone. In Evan's case, maybe he should have gone turbo. In the end, it looks like a good option for him that will give him what he wants. For me, it is not, and probably never will be, a viable option. The NS SC is perfect for me. So it's easy to say "I told you so" in the instances where you are right. In any case, it's often good to find out for one's self.
Also, it really sounds like Evan's car is not running as well as mine. I have never felt any performance issues with my car. Correction: before adding the aquamist, the car would stumble at high revs on hot days. Now, it actually pulls extra strong above 5k. I have had occasional CELs (cylinder 4 misfire, and 02 sensor inactivity), but no driveability issues. Also, I have only had three days without the car (two to send out and get back the chip, and one to install the charger). Since then, nothing.
Anyway, I don't really feel a strong need to defend my choices, I just wanted to point out a different perspective. The bottom line is, to each his own, and sometimes you won't know what that is without trying.



[Modified by jcha, 8:21 PM 6-27-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

I agree J. If you didn't learn from experience what's the point in learning. 
By the way, I picked up a copy of Maximum Boost by Corky Bell tonight


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

speed that post is going to add 5 more pages to this thread


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]speed that post is going to add 5 more pages to this thread







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif With 1125 posts, I get a free lifetime membership to VWvortex forums!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Neuspeed's programmer is going to call me back today and let me know what he thinks of my dyno sheets and what can be done. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

OK news for you guys:
Neuspeed says that the Air-Fuel meter on the dyno i used was tweaked. He says that that max 17.5 leanage would lead to surging and stalling, misfires and a definately CEL. I have none of the above. He says that he doubts I am really running that lean. 
He mentioned that If my car was subject to the 02 sensor recall that I may have a really slow acting o2 sensor. I should get that replaced if I can. Unfortunately i don't have the recall notice. How the hell do i go about the recall now. Especially since I am heavily modified I am sure they will balk when I show them the G-ride. 
Also, he said that on their test car with headwork they needed to add a rising rate fuel pressure regulator. I am going to have my analog Air-Fuel meter soon and will have another source of data. 
I will then determine whether or not a rising rate fpr would help. I am sure it would because a bit more fuel up top would calm alot of my detonation.
Good news though, i am getting a 2.5 pulley from pulleyboys when the new ones come out. More experimenting








Plus, I want a 260 cam for that beast-like feel. 
Also, a custom intake is in the works. I must have that sick noise and charger growl
(hell, if you can't have a blow off valve, why not have some whining?) 
Gotta love it. Have a good night guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

1 more thing,
im not ever saying, "get a turbo kit" as a solution. just saying that this s/c KIT was not what everyone thought it was. 
Anyways, I would NOT get a rising rate fuel pressure regulator. They are garbage. They work, but its like if you have a leak in a pipe, saying you can fix it by holding your finger over the leak. Total band aid solution. What you need is to add more fuel NOT add more fuel pressure. Really, my best advise is to just stop calling neuspeed, and not care what they have to say. Start looking into SDS's eic kit. I would not do a thing else until your 100% sure you dont want the eic kit, or do want it. If you have money to spend, spend it there.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

I understand you weren't saying get a turbo kit as a solution. That was me dreaming.







I'd love to do an intercooled turbo setup but fact is i don't have the time right now to pull it off reasonaby. 
What I really need though is an accurate reading of what is really happening. I need a Vag-com and I need an air Fuel gauge. They may be correct in that the dyno's air fuel meter was off, (which i know several people have complained about that dyno), but I can't be sure. 
SDS is a great piggyback upgrade. I hope to do something like in the future because I love tuneablity of it! 
Like I said, air fuel gauge coming asap and Ihope to do some Vag-Com plotting next week with Bill, since I am short on cash to buy one at the moment. 
Speed, any other way to tell what is *really* happening?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

Oh, and for the record this is the first time I have called Neuspeed. I consulted vortex before I consulted them. I don't doubt what they advise, but only take it as advice because my car is not in their hands. Its in mine and I am no expert. Though, I am working on becoming one


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]He mentioned that If my car was subject to the 02 sensor recall that I may have a really slow acting o2 sensor. I should get that replaced if I can. Unfortunately i don't have the recall notice. How the hell do i go about the recall now. Especially since I am heavily modified I am sure they will balk when I show them the G-ride.[HR][/HR]​Interesting, since it seems that my O2 sensor is doing exactly that (slow reaction). I never got a recall notice. But even if I could get it done, you're supposed to get a chip flash with it too, which we don't want. I wonder if I could go to the dealer and say "hey, could you install a new O2 sensor on my modified, out-of-warranty car; for free?" I may just order one and do it myself. Let us know if you replace yours.
Oh yeah, does this mean you're not buying my intake manifold?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

i had more fuss with the water injection tonight. The screw came loose on the water pressure switch making the pump overpressureize the system and then the led wire broke and the high speed wire pin came out. I am frustrated and fed up with this


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

whatever your air/fuel meter tells you, don't think of it as "the truth". I'd say the only way to know what is REALLY going on is to find a dyno and do some air/fuel meter runs vs RPM and torque. Wherever the torque takes a dive, you know that thats where your problem is(at that rpm). Obviously, do the runs at full throttle. With that information, MAYBE you could have a chip reburned, but chips suck in my book. Maybe if you could have the programmer THERE making adjustments, then re-dyno, more adjuustments etc. that would be good. 
go to http://www.dynojet.com/lauto.shtml and find a dyno in your area that can help you out. I'd keep the water injection to a minimal. Especially if its acting up.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133)*

Sounds like a plan, but if I am going to have something custom tuned like that how much is it really worth to me? I am taking the smaller pulley off and just running the charger stock.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

you could do it with the small pulley, but without an intercooler, it really is a waste of time to go above like 7psi.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

The recall is the WA recall. You don't need the paperwork to have it done. The recall does include flashing your chip. If you don't have a dealer you can work with, then I would just replace the o2 sensor out of pocket.
I'm out of town next week, so the vag-com will have to wait until after July 8. But, I'd be glad to help you out.
You're having a lot of trouble with the Aquamist. Do you think it could be from the added vibration of having it mounted on the engine?
BTW, I now have a free lifetime membership to the 'Tex!











[Modified by JettaRed, 9:24 PM 6-29-2002]


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Evan, I did my recall with the s/c on - nothing was replaced in my part. The mech hooked up the computer and did lots of test. All passed.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

I think the vibration could be a factor. What's with the lifetime membership?







How did you get that? 
My dad chucked the paperwork for the recall because he doesn't think they would even honor it on my car since its modified. I guess if i can diagnose a problem i will just buy a new o2 sensor. oh well


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

The lifetime membership comes if you start a thread that gets over 1125 posts!








I think new o2 sensors, pre-cat, cost around $100. You could do it yourself, or give Russell VW a call and explain that you misplaced your paperwork. Tell them you'd like to get it done, but that you don't want them to reflash your chip because you have a custom chip. The worse they can say is no; the best is "yes" and you save $100.
Did you try some low-strength loctite on the screw for the water pressure switch? My switch is not in contact with the engine and I haven't had that kind of problem.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Car seems to be running good today, no water http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

eh, car ran like booty this afternoon. Too much timing retard. 
Anyways, the other day I picked up "maximum boost" by Corky Bell at the reccomendation of Speed and others. There is some essential information in there. I have specifically studied the intercooler section, again revisiting the idea of intercooling the charger. I feel we are getting nowhere fast without an intercooler and the injection isn't giving me that feeling of reliability we all love. Fearing pressure drops and lag from using an air-air intercooler, I took note that the book regards air-water intercooling as an acceptable and sometimes better way of cooling the charge. I think (I am no expert) that in our case a water cooled core "inserted" (use loosly please) in the path of travel would do wonders to help us. I am thinking again, a custom lower intake manifold. I figure that doing any kind of custom work is going to entail alot of work and some dough. For me, I can do machineing and fabrication but I can only weld steel. If anyone is going to give this a shot I wonder which would be the better choice? Air-Air or Air-Water?
I think I will post in the forum and see if I can take a peek at a few more air-water setups and what they entail. All are custom, i can tell you that. Also, this custom work would be a perfect time to add 4 bungs for a 4 injector SDS system







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DJ MiCRoByTe (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

wow this is the longest post ever (i think) ... excluding the classifieds


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (DJ MiCRoByTe)*

Naw..i say it's the 2nd longest








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=49045
*Need pictures of stuff with the wood on top. ( 1 2 3 ... 71 )*


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

air/air will DEFFINATLEY be easier. AND it will work. Also, it will be cheaper.


----------



## DrewS (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the other day I picked up "maximum boost" by Corky Bell at the reccomendation of Speed and others. [HR][/HR]​Just a note to all you S/C guy's Corkey Bell has come out with another Forced induction book called Supercharged Design, testing and installation of supercharger systems. Some of the chapters are right out of Maximum boost but he does cover the Root's, Twin Screw, and centrifugal chargers. There is also an interesting chapter on the drive mechanism and belts.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (DrewS)*

Do you think there will be significant pressure drop or lag with air-air? Enough to affect driveability?


----------



## DrewS (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do you think there will be significant pressure drop or lag with air-air? Enough to affect drivability?[HR][/HR]​I think that would depend on what air/air I/C you use. In the I/C chapter Corky Bell gives you a diagram that roughly gives you (sq in.) per bhp or cfm. From that, and depending on how thick you want the core to be, you can roughly calculate how large the I/C should be. I think as long as you don't go overkill in size and keep to a design with a good internal flow area, lag shouldn't be very noticeable
But keep in mind right now your blower is your intake. Add pipes and any I/C and you may notice a difference as far as lag. A little lag for efficiency never hurt anyone.


[Modified by DrewS, 3:29 PM 7-2-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (DrewS)*

Using a well implemented Air-Water system would only provide some pressure for the moving air to get around. The more resistance, the more heat that is taken from the air, but 100% resistance= blocked intake and 0% resistance=hot air. The compromise needs to be somewhere in between. I'll take more resistance for colder intake temps. 
I got an email from Brad (pimp-daddy of the supercharger world







) and he is reccomending some sort of drop in heat exchanger similar to a radiator, but the cool water inside takes the heat from the air. 
I need to research some sort or suitable core for this idea. Also i would need to decide if hacking the plenum or an extra lower intake manifold is the better idea...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got an email from Brad (pimp-daddy of the supercharger world







) and he is reccomending some sort of drop in heat exchanger similar to a radiator, but the cool water inside takes the heat from the air. 
I need to research some sort or suitable core for this idea. Also i would need to decide if hacking the plenum or an extra lower intake manifold is the better idea...[HR][/HR]​I believe that was what Neuspeed was looking at--a heat exchange core that woould insert into the intake plenum. Maybe you can give Jeff Lowell a call and see how far they got and why they dropped that design. Could be only because they thought it would be too costly. Remember, anything they sell they want to have C.A.R.B. certified. You may be able to pick up their design and continue with it.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I just emailed Greg to ask if he could help in any way. Hopefully he can direct me to the right person. 
My only inhabition would be cutting into the Neuspeed Plenum itself. I don't want to waste the resale value of the charger, *especially* if this idea turns out to not work. I would really love a spare plenum or something. (hint-hint wink wink Neuspeed







)
That would rule. I could use my cnc mill to create a suitable "door" and insert a custom made core and bolt it all together and seal it up good. 
Have you guys ever seen the prices for spearco intercooler cores? They must put gold in them cause they are damn expensive. I did find some nice 16x2x3 cores on ebay. Enough to go around x 10! 
Fun with the dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i got the starion on e-bay for 200.00 its from an 89 i guess that was the most efficient one got it mounted but i havent got the piping yet.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I got this email from pulleyboys. Now you guys can boost to your heart's content (or until you blow something up







). BTW, I have a 2.5 on the way!








quote:[HR][/HR]Just a FYI!! Neuspeed pulleys are now available in 2.4, 2.5 & 2.6 in both black and clear anodize finish!
Also, please direct your friend who wanted the 2.0 (for a M62) to our TRD - M62 page.
All pulleys are $80 each. Save on shipping by purchasing additional pulleys at the same time (no "extra" shipping charges for additional pulleys in the same order).
Thanks again for your inquiries,
--
Brian Wicklund
Pulley Boys
http://www.pulleyboys.com
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got this email from pulleyboys. Now you guys can boost to your heart's content (or until you blow something up







). BTW, I have a 2.5 on the way!








Just a FYI!! Neuspeed pulleys are now available in 2.4, 2.5 & 2.6 in both black and clear anodize finish!
[HR][/HR]​Awesome I'm defintely in on the 2.6, do you guys think I will be ok without any water? I may pick up a 2.5 also (that won't go on w/o somesort of cooling), what is the expected peek boost for the 2.5? I have yet to measure my crank pulley, maybe I will brave the heat this afternoon and check it.


[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 9:26 AM 7-3-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Pulley Boys came through quite nicely







Thanks Brian!!

















My thoughts for Air-water are still there. I found an oil cooler to use for a water cooler that is just like a front mount intercooler. I figure why not rock the FMIC look? I am waiting for Neuspeed to get back to me


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I just replaced my front motor mount today. Wow! What a world of difference! Shifting is so much more linear now, no more engine movement. My orginal mount had 65k on it. I highly recommend doing this if you have any vibrations or engine movement while shifting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

if you guys want i can get u any size pulley u want for 50 bucks.... i would need to have at least 10 pulleys sold for that price though


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (TooLFan46n2)*

So TooLFan46n2, how'd that intake piping re-routing work out for ya? I've got the carger sitting in my living room waiting to go on the car and i was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (Stevo)*

Its been 5 days, no response from Neuspeed about the spare plenum. Time for a new plan....


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

Anyone have any ideas for me? I am stuck. maybe I will ask the FU forum


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

there is no way around intercooling without hacking the charger.and i doubt neuspeed will donate.so if your willing to take the risk on wasting the charger i would go air to air its going to be a pain either way but if you want more power from this windmill there arent to many choices maybe im lame but im having more trouble getting the piping routed with this starion ic than i deserve







.i am starting to look forward to cutting this thing in half


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (NORTAVE2.0)*


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

This is lame. people are making fun of me because of my dyno numbers. *******


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

if they think your's were funny they would bust a gut over mine.







127 h.p.151 tq.oh and by the way thats 11 psi


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if they think your's were funny they would bust a gut over mine.







127 h.p.151 tq.oh and by the way thats 11 psi







[HR][/HR]​







are you sure that Dynowas working properly ??, My friend INOVILLO 
dynoed his car not too long ago and got 135 or 136whp..and the s/c is still stock..?????? Im confused....
any ways what ever happened to the intercoolong idea that was flying around..did anyone ever get the courage to cut their charger open/??


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (Velocity731)*

I would buy this before I ruined the supercharger by cutting it open:








http://www.atpturbo.com/pdf/install/INS-PRO-004-A.PDF


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (2kjettaguy)*

i dont know how you plan to cool the charge without cutting the charger? even in neuspeeds plan it would involve cutting the charger. if you spend 3grand plus for turbo,ic,install and tune minus what you loose on resale of the charger which i think getting 1500 will be difficult so you loose another grand on top of install time.i will take the chance on intercooling rather fork out the cash and loss on the 2.0 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:13 AM 7-8-2002]


----------



## kavinmacd (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (NORTAVE2.0)*

ok Ive been lurking for awhile and I have read this entire thread
and damn was it long
some very good information in here.
i think intercooling would be quite simple
just like JettaRed's pic back on like page 3
chop a vw lower intake manifold in half and put like a block plate in then an outlet and inlet on opposite sides then just port and polish the whole thing so you get good flow. plus piping will be very limited because you will be right down in front and everyone needs a nice FMIC not one of those top mount or fender pieces of crap
unless I am completely lost this should work great especially with a smaller pully for 11+ PSI and lower compression


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Got My 2.5" Pulley*

When I showed up for work today (after being on vacation for a week) and found a package from PulleyBoys waiting for me. It had my 2.5" pulley. I must comment on the excellent quality of this pulley. I got the black anodized one and it is everybit as good as the factory one I have from Magnuson. It actually feels quite light, and at first I thought it was plastic. But it is aluminum.
More to follow once I get it on the car!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

Well, I got the pulley on pretty easily (this time). I say again that these PulleyBoys pulleys are as good (actually better) than the OEM pulleys! 

My problem now is that it is just small enough that the belt starts to slip around 7 psi. (As the boost increases, so does the effort to turn the rotors.) NORTAVE2.0, help me out here. Please post the details of your smaller belt, you know, brand, part number, size, where you got it, etc. TIA.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

I used some belt dressing and that seemed to help a lot. (Belt dressing is actually pretty sticky.)
I've got to say that there's not a whole lot of difference between the 2.6" and 2.5" pulleys. I think you've got to go at least .2" to really tell a difference, like from 2.8" to 2.6". So, 2.4" would have been more noticeable, if you want to run that small.
Since I've got the 2.5" on and don't feel like switching back, I think I'll sell the 2.6" pulley for $65 shipped (within the continental US). If anyone is interested, drop me an email.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

I think you'd be able to tell more of a difference if the belt wasn't slipping. The other thing that going smaller does is make the charger spin faster and run hotter. Ah, more heat. 
With the old pulleyboys 2.6 I could never get past 5 psi. I think it was slipping, but didn't squeak or anything so i couldn't tell. I just put the stock pulley back on 2 days ago to see how it runs for fun, but I haven't driven my car in like 3 days so I need to find some BS excuse to go drive around. 
How tight are you tightening the belt? I am not overkiling it, which may be a reason for never getting more than 5 psi.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

With the 2.6, there was just enough slack to tighten the belt to 35 ft/lb torque. The 2.5 is visually smaller and leave too much slack--I can't move the tensioner any further than the farthest it will go.
Did you get your new pulley from PulleyBoys?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

sorry im late ,i have to work sometime







auto zone,kelly springfield belt #{802K6} 6 rib X 80.2 in. $16.99 plus .02 for the info


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry im late ,i have to work sometime







auto zone,kelly springfield belt #{802K6} 6 rib X 80.2 in. $16.99 plus .02 for the info







[HR][/HR]​Thanks!


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The other thing that going smaller does is make the charger spin faster and run hotter.[HR][/HR]​The _other_ thing?? I thought that spinning faster was *the* thing.

quote:[HR][/HR]With the old pulleyboys 2.6 I could never get past 5 psi.[HR][/HR]​say whaaaa??? You bummed us out with your dyno and you were only getting 5 psi. I'm very


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry im late ,i have to work sometime







auto zone,kelly springfield belt #{802K6} 6 rib X 80.2 in. $16.99 plus .02 for the info







[HR][/HR]​Thanks again. But, the MKIV cars use a double-sided ribbed belt and the kelly springfield belt is single sided







. It looks like it's going to be a real pain to get a belt. Apparently, NOBODY uses double-sided belts except VW and the only place that makes them is a company called Optibelt out of Deutschland. I do have a part number, 6DPK2120. Let's see if I can track this puppy down.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

Well, I found the belt. I can get it from Optibelt for only $26.25 each, BUT I need to order 39 of them!







Apparently, they have to be custom made in good ole Deutschland. 
Does anyone need 38 belts? I'll sell them at cost!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

Well, I learned something today. For 1, I can't believe that I was driving around thinking that the 2.6 I had on there was helping. Nope, It was hurting. Damn I am a tool. 3 days ago I got my new pullies from pulleyboys, and they are the correct offset. They hooked me up for giving them the measurements and being a guinea pig. To say the least, the offset of the old pulley was screwing me over. I couldn't get past 5 psi as I now realize. I thought that the car was just not revving high enough or something, but it liked to just hit 5 and sit there. So, fearing more belt wear I threw the stock pulley back on a couple days ago and was able to drive it for the first time this morning. All I can say, is holy hell its fast. 
The belt was slipping so bad with the wrong offset pulley on there that it drove worse than stock! Garbage!!! How did I not notice this!? When I took the pulley off the anodization was worn off of the v's. Not good at all!!
So now the throttle response is snappy enough to throw your head back. It wasn't before. Boost climbs like Bill showed in a chart a while back. I hit 7 psi and it has horsepower in the high end! 
And this is with the stock pulley! I have regained my faith in the supercharger. Plus, I can only blame myself for not realizing that the bad pulley was hurting. Such a fool am I. 
In the meantime, my business venture is moving slowly and in a financial stickle I had to sell something. I sold the water injection because I was fully and utterly annoyed with it. I've got to pick up a sidejob soon, plus I still want to intercool this thing. The way it drives now kicks ass and hopefully I can make it better! Instead of making it worse!
So, that's the story of me being a tool. Now to run the CNC for a few hours and study the charger design while its working _for_ me.
Till then,
Evan (official dumbass of the Neuspeed crew)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

Dear DA,








So, what size pulley are you using now? 2.8 or 2.6 or something else?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

this cant be the same guy that was on here last week


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The way it drives now kicks ass and hopefully I can make it better![HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (jcha)*

I am running the 2.8. I threw it on there thinking it was going to suck. Yeh right








Ok guys, serious question. I have a plan for an air-water intercooler that is completely un-invasive. It involves strips of water cooler radiator being inserted into the runners both upper and lower. I think I can pull it off *IF* I can put a 1/2" spacer plate between the supercharger and lower intake manifold. I would also need to raise the rear 1/2" to level everything out. 
I took a look at it and thought, sure, i could fit 1/2"
What do you think? Hopefully since its completely unobtrusive to the charger I could make more than 1 and sell them and the install would be really simple actually. 
Remove charger, add the plate to the lower intake, bolt on the supercharger. Add a front mount oil cooler and a water pump, and pipe it. Simple actually. Corky Bell's book explains Air-water intercoolers pretty well, though I smell a field trip to barnes and Noble. I bought "maximum boost" but with a cup of coffee on a rainy day I think I could get through "supercharged" right there in the store








I have too many ideas to intercool this baby right now. If i don't end up pursueing one idea I would be pisssssed. 
Hopefully if it works it will be cheap enough for all you guys to run them and push the boost level and fun level. 
Ideas, give them to me. 
Evan


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

Well, it looks like I may have an answer--a bigger idler pulley. Part number FA3250 from Fenner Drives http://www.fennerindustrial.com/products/pdfs/pulleys_tech.pdf
BTW, the stock idler pulley that came with the kit is the FA3251 from Fenner. The difference is the stock pulley has a diameter of 2.97" and the FA3250 has a diameter of 3.23". That should give me plenty of room to work with.


[Modified by JettaRed, 10:12 PM 7-9-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am running the 2.8. I threw it on there thinking it was going to suck. Yeh right








...blah, blah, blah (j/k







) [HR][/HR]​Actually, I don't think it'd be too hard to raise the rear of the charger by 1/2" since it's somewhat adjustable anyway.
If I understand what you are trying to do, it would work if you could get a good seal between the upper and lower manifolds. Sounds like it might work. Do you think there is enough surface area to adequately cool the air passing through the 1/2" radiator core?


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

OK your idea for the intercooler sounds good, but how much is it going to lower the air temperatures???
I like the idea but I want to see your results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am running the 2.8. 
[HR][/HR]​Put the new 2.6 on. You'll be really happy!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

Ok, here's what I am getting at for an intercooler. I would try to use strips from an AC condenser core or evaporator and insert them into the runners starting at the parting line and going both up and down. The water lines would enter and exit via a sandwich plate of sorts squeezed betweem the manifold junction. I could use a 1" thick piece and taper it to not raise the rear at all. It would use a small 12v pump and an auxilary radiator (small) to take the heat out of the water which removed a significant amount of heat from the charge air. Wahoo there it is. 
Basically an air-water intercooler that uses condensor cores as the cooling core and the runners themselves as the cooling tanks. Then I would just hook the system up like a regular air-water IC systemm which i have been studying lately. 
It seems feasible, un obtrusicve and cheap as all schizzle. I could do this for the cost of a couple mini radiators and a bilge pump. Plus hardware and stuff. Muhahah this rules.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

OK so some one try out this Idea !!! 
Man I wish I wasnt dead broke right now!!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (Velocity731)*

Well, I ordered a new tensioner pulley from Fenner Drives, part no. FA3250, for $10.27. It'll take about a week to get. I couldn't wait, so I found a single sided-belt to fit. It's 83.5" and is ribbed on one side. Jeff Lowell (Neuspeed) said the single-sided belt should work fine. It's a Dayco Poly Cog belt that I got from Advance Auto. If anyone is interested, I'll get a part number.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's 83.5" and is ribbed on one side. Jeff Lowell (Neuspeed) said the single-sided belt should work fine.[HR][/HR]​hmmm, the non-ribbed side will make contact with the idler pulley (not a problem) and the AC pulley (that would worry me a little). I guess it can't get off track because it's guided by the power steering below and the alternator above. It might wear funny though. In any case, let us know how that 2.5" charger pulley works out with this. I like the idea of the bigger idler pulley. It will fit ok, right?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's 83.5" and is ribbed on one side. Jeff Lowell (Neuspeed) said the single-sided belt should work fine.
hmmm, the non-ribbed side will make contact with the idler pulley (not a problem) and the AC pulley (that would worry me a little). I guess it can't get off track because it's guided by the power steering below and the alternator above. It might wear funny though. In any case, let us know how that 2.5" charger pulley works out with this. I like the idea of the bigger idler pulley. It will fit ok, right?
[HR][/HR]​The bigger idler should fit since it's by the same company and has the same offset, etc. You're right, only the AC pulley touches the flat side of the belt and it seems fine. I've noticed a little more boost and responsiveness with the 2.5, but not a whole lot--about 1/2 psi. The 2.4 would probably make a bigger difference (duh), but I'd alway worry about 11 psi at the top end. I'd say the 2.6 and 2.5 would be hard to tell apart in a blind taste test.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I'd say the 2.6 and 2.5 would be hard to tell apart in a blind taste test. [HR][/HR]​thanks for the honest review. Some times it's easy to let our hopes affect a critical evaluation. Have you done more research on getting a new clutch and lightened flywheel? I could definitely see doing that in the future.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (jcha)*

You know, with the belt tensioned properly I gaurantee you will feel more of a difference. 
No time to chat, today is a work all day, day


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

I've tensioned the belt to 35 ft/lbs torque, so it's right. But, again, we're talking only 0.1" diameter difference. The really neat thing now is that the charger whistles when it revs up--must be the belt. I pretend I'm Mel Gibson in Mad Max or The Road Warrior (or whatever that old flick was







).


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (JettaRed)*

sweet. IF you get one of those cone filters it will whine your ear off at full throttle. That's what I am using now for fun. It was 20$ at pep boys. I can't claim any hp gains but it sounds cool and chicks dig it







hahah lol
On a more serious note, I am having trouble trying to find "strips" of radiator core to use for running into the runners. I found an old AC condensor we have at the house here and took it apart, but there really isn't any way to cut them without totally mangleing the fins


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sweet. IF you get one of those cone filters it will whine your ear off at full throttle. That's what I am using now for fun. It was 20$ at pep boys. I can't claim any hp gains but it sounds cool and chicks dig it







hahah lol
[HR][/HR]​Tell me !!! since I installed the velocity CAI that SC whines like hell















I don't know what sounds more right now... if my 2.5" cat back exhaust or the SC with the CAI


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Got My 2.5" Pulley (inovillo)*

I think my stock pulley may have been slipping a little. When I'd give the car a full 2nd gear run and shift into 3rd there sometimes would be a delay in power. Like a hesitation for a second then full boost (I didnt observe the boost gauge however). I poked around a bit in the engine and now the car seems to run better and pull smoother. I can't say for sure if it was slipping, as it could be the effects of the recent colder temperatures. I will have to do more observation while driving this afternoon in peek temperatures.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (Stevo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So TooLFan46n2, how'd that intake piping re-routing work out for ya? I've got the carger sitting in my living room waiting to go on the car and i was thinking of doing the same thing.
[HR][/HR]​Stevo, sorry for the late reply. I haven't re-routed the intake yet. Neuspeed is sending me a replacement intake pipe (one of the manifold brackets broke), and I'm waiting until I recieve that before I attempt to hack up the orginial hardware. I should have the re-routed intake on next week. I feel that it will help a small amount, as the majority of engine heat is generated around the upper manifold. There is defintely less heat around the front-bottom of the car. I'm also trying to source a bypass valve of some sort to prevent any water from reaching the MAF sensor. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: Misfire Problems "Solved" (TooLFan46n2)*

holy s**t this thread don't die ... ya'll going for the longest thread in history? Start a new thread... I read the entire thing when it was 25 pages long and it took me like 8 hrs... (well I read another 17 page thread that day too) ... start a new topic ... ROFL ... I'd say that this one was over, but everytime I check it, I see something saying neuspeed is going to ... etc... WOW ... it's all I can say


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Neuspeed Update (long)*

Hi Guys,
I wanted to drop in for a moment and give you an update on what is happening internally. Sorry I haven't been available on this thread very often. Bill (JettaRed) has been very diligent about calling me every week or two for an update, and I thank him for passing information along to the S/C owner group.
Our work on the high altitude pulley/water injection/ignition coil pack kit has taken a long backseat position to the development of the 2002 throttle-by-wire S/C kit and an update kit for OBDII MkIII cars equipped with a heated PCV valve element. Unfortunately, recent changes by the California Air Resource Board will further delay the release of the TBW kit. CARB has changed the test standard to include a test with A/C off and a seperate test with A/C on. Basically they want to make sure that the additional load of the A/C compressor will not trigger the ECU into executing a different fuel map that enriches the mixture beyond what is permitted in the CARB baseline standard. The additional delay is due to General Motors closing their emmission test facility in Van Nuys, California. All CARB testing is performed at independent laboratories, and the GM lab was one of a handful of labs certified to perform a CARB-mandated procedure known as the US-06 coast-down test. With the Van Nuys facility closing this summer, they are not accepting any new test candidates. As a result, we are trying to work with BMW to get their Oxnard, California emmissions laboratory approved by CARB and hopefully we can resume testing there. If you own a TBW car and are waiting for the kit, I apologize for the delay. We are doing our best to rush through the certification process, but some of these factors are outside of our control.
Regarding the MkIII OBDII update, we discovered that a narrow group of MKIII cars came factory equipped with a heated PCV element. The tube from the valve cover snaked its way up to the PCV element, then to a heating element, then back up into the intake tube. As a result, we have designed a new intake tube for these cars. If you have been waiting for one of these kits, we now have the tubes completed and out for powdercoating. We expect them in before the end of the month. 
On the 2.6 pulley/water injection/ignition coil pack kit development, the project was put on hold at the ignition coil pack stage so we could work on the other two projects above. The ignition coil pack was being investigated because we discovered that the 2002 TBW cars came with a new ignition module that had a coil pack for each cylinder. On 2001-earlier cars, VW fitted the cars with an ignition module that shared a single coil pack between 2 cylinders. Our 2002 test vehicle has not had any misfire problems, but our 2001 car still has intermittent misfires running the 2.6 pulley and no water injection. The idea on the table at the moment (which JettaRed has discussed with us in some detail) is to adapt the new 2002 VW coil pack to work on 2001-earlier coil-pack cars. The ignition system would retain its VW wasted-spark configuration, but with four coil packs instead of two, each coil pack would have double the amount of time to regenerate spark energy. So, that is the stage we are currently at on this project. 
Many of you know that we have ruled out an intercooler kit here at the corporate level. After doing a full cost analysis, we could not bring the appropriate kit to market at a price point that was reasonable for both S/C owners and our dealer network. However, we have encouraged several individual owners who had an interest to work on their own ideas with limited assistance from our company. 
Evan (2kjettaguy) had a proposal that required the use of a spare supercharger housing. For the benefit of other owners considering the same modification, I do not have any factory seconds or defective castings available, mainly because the foundry we utilize, and our own machine shop, have been very careful not to make manufacturing errors. However, occasionally I find people who are willing to sell their S/C units for cheap based on some factors unrelated to the kit. In Evan's case, we located a customer in Mexico who had a severe engine fire that damaged the external parts of the S/C housing and was interested in selling it to raise money for a new kit.
Thank you all for your participation in this thread and your willingness to share ideas with other S/C owners. I have to jump off the forum now, but as always, you are welcome to send me an email at *[email protected]* 
Happy Motoring!
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Update (NEUSPEED)*

Knock on wood, but since I replaced the MAF a couple of weeks ago, I've had NO misfire problems AND I'm having water turn on at 5 psi. Before, I would have gotten a CEL a couple of times.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Update (JettaRed)*

i think intake temps being higher in the summer allow some increase in the amount of water that will vaporize.i dropped mine down a couple weeks ago to where i would of got a slight hesitation a few months ago and seems fine now.mk3 obd1 takes alot to get the cel on. thank god http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Update (NEUSPEED)*

quote:[HR][/HR]....and an update kit for OBDII MkIII cars equipped with a heated PCV valve element. [HR][/HR]​Yippee, thats me









Great scott the car is fast when its 70 degrees out! When its 95+ out, sometimes the car will not even pull to 6500. The car will get to about 5800 and actually stop pulling all together. It takes about 3 seconds to get to 6200 from there. Feels like the car is going to go kaboom. Need water!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Aquamist Update*

For anyone with the Aquamist, as neat as 2kjettaguy's mounting looks (or looked), there is a warning on the Aquamist site that heat and vibration will significantly shorten the life of the high pressure switch. That's the one used in the 2c kit to control the water pressure going to the high speed switch (solenoid).
I think Evan's problems were due to engine vibration and heat.
Read the warning on this page: http://www.kcsaab.com/aquamist/website/sl/plist/pics/806-157/806-157.html


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*2.4"...Maybe!*

I'm starting to think I might want to try the 2.4" pulley!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 2.4"...Maybe! (JettaRed)*

Here is how bad my belt was slipping:


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: 2.4"...Maybe! (2kjettaguy)*

i warned you, at least i think i did. well i warned somebody


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.4"...Maybe! (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i warned you, at least i think i did. well i warned somebody







[HR][/HR]​Yeah, you warned me.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: 2.4"...Maybe! (JettaRed)*

And the name of this thread changes to {HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER}


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: 2.4"...Maybe! (NORTAVE2.0)*

Nigel Tufnel: The numbers all go to eleven. Look, right across the board, eleven, eleven, eleven and -
Marty DiBergi: Oh, I see. And most amps go up to ten?
Nigel Tufnel: Exactly.
Marty DiBergi: Does that mean it's louder? Is it any louder?
Nigel Tufnel: Well, it's one louder, isn't it? It's not ten. You see, most blokes, you know, will be playing at ten. You're on ten here, all the way up, all the way up, all the way up, you're on ten on your guitar. Where can you go from there? Where?
Marty DiBergi: I don't know.
Nigel Tufnel: Nowhere. Exactly. What we do is, if we need that extra push over the cliff, you know what we do?
Marty DiBergi: Put it up to eleven.
Nigel Tufnel: Eleven. Exactly. One louder.
Marty DiBergi: Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder?
Nigel Tufnel: [Pause] These go to eleven.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.4"...Maybe! (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Nigel Tufnel: The numbers all go to eleven. Look, right across the board, eleven, eleven, eleven and -
Marty DiBergi: Oh, I see. And most amps go up to ten?
Nigel Tufnel: Exactly.
Marty DiBergi: Does that mean it's louder? Is it any louder?
Nigel Tufnel: Well, it's one louder, isn't it? It's not ten. You see, most blokes, you know, will be playing at ten. You're on ten here, all the way up, all the way up, all the way up, you're on ten on your guitar. Where can you go from there? Where?
Marty DiBergi: I don't know.
Nigel Tufnel: Nowhere. Exactly. What we do is, if we need that extra push over the cliff, you know what we do?
Marty DiBergi: Put it up to eleven.
Nigel Tufnel: Eleven. Exactly. One louder.
Marty DiBergi: Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder?
Nigel Tufnel: [Pause] These go to eleven.[HR][/HR]​
*DRUGS ARE BAD!*


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER*

OK, here's my observation for all you guys in hot climates. It's harder to build boost when it's hot outside.
This morning, when it was cool, I could hit 6 or 7 psi easily. This afternoon, I had to really rev it out. This is consistent with the complaints from people in sourthern Florida.
I recommend moving somewhere cold!







(I know, I grew up in Ft. Lauderdale!)


----------



## Euro2NR (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

jettared: i have been reading your posts and you are beginning to convince me to give up turbo aspirations. if you have time, hop back over to my post "MKiv Turbo"


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

well, I ran without water for two days, and my poor little car was really suffering. I was so used to the tach needle just flying towards redline. The AquaMist is back on, and wow, does it feel better. It may be a band-aid solution (as some critics have called it), but it's a band-aid that I'm happy to have.





















for Brad at George's Imports.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, I ran without water for two days, and my poor little car was really suffering. I was so used to the tach needle just flying towards redline. The AquaMist is back on, and wow, does it feel better. It may be a band-aid solution (as some critics have called it), but it's a band-aid that I'm happy to have.





















for Brad at George's Imports.[HR][/HR]​Yup! That's the truth. Since I replaced my MAF and put a shorter belt on, the car has been running better than ever. I think the belt may have been slipping a little all along. Life is good now!


----------



## Airesearch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

Congrats to jettared,
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i cant belive how much attention this topic has.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (Airesearch)*

I am trying to get my hands on a spare lower intake manifold, which is hard to do. I want to intercool this thing


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (2kjettaguy)*

Well, I put the 2.4" pulley on tonight (thanks to NORTAVE2.0







). I couldn't really check it out tonight, but the drive to work tomorrow should be fun! Actually, I found with the 2.5 pulley it took a couple of days for the car to adapt and get better. So, I think I should wait a couple of days before giving a full review. Also, I'm still waiting on the larger idler pulley--I may have some undetected belt slippage. Boost does build very fast now and fueling doesn't seem to be a problem.
Oh, well. Stay tuned!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

i'll bet she whine's now







and silver pulley's are a nice change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (NORTAVE2.0)*

Boost builds VERY quickly now. I've got 6 psi at 3000 rpms. This could be troublesome in bad weather







. I have't taken it to max boost--still want to be a little careful and make sure I don't run out of fuel--but I've taken it to 9 psi will rpms to spare.
I didn't adjust the Aquamist and did finally get a CEL today. Because I hit 6 psi so early, water was coming on at the slightest load. I've adjusted it to come on at 7+ psi, so we'll see what happens. I want to be at at least 4000 rpms before spraying.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

traction is a problem in the snow. but i like the rpm to boost ratio. i top out around 11-12 psi. you may need new tires soon


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]traction is a problem in the snow. but i like the rpm to boost ratio. i top out around 11-12 psi. you may need new tires soon







[HR][/HR]​It's so hot right now, that's not a problem. But in the mornings, it is. I went out at lunch and noticed a good 1 psi difference from this morning, so boost doesn't build as quickly. But, it's still nice.
I don't recommend everyone go out and get the 2.4 pulley, but the 2.5 or 2.6 are definitely worth it (if you can get 93 octane). Plus, these new pulleys are so much ligher than the original.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

after feeling how light those pulley's are i can now understand how airplaines fly


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]after feeling how light those pulley's are i can now understand how airplaines fly







[HR][/HR]​LOL. Based on that comment, I don't think you do understand how airplanes fly.







But the pulleys sure are nice!
Danke again!


[Modified by JettaRed, 8:36 PM 7-20-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

I did a compression check on my engine today with 77,705 miles and all cylinders were at 195 psi!







While I had the plugs out, I checked the gap and noticed that it had widened since the last time I set them at .040. They must have been at .042 or more, so I closed them down to .041. They we clean as could be--I think the water really helps with that.
I suggest you check your plugs every now and then, especially if you start getting misfires. Even Iridium gets worn away with use.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

Day 3 and I think the car is breaking in the new pulley. It's definitely running stronger. I hit 5 psi at about 2500 rpms now and it doesn't require full throttle to get it there. 
Temperature does make a difference, though. In the morning and at night, when the temps aren't in the 90s, the car runs much better. The nice thing about the smaller pulleys, both the 2.5 and 2.4, is the mid-range and light throttle responsiveness. 
While I'm not encouraging anyone to mess with their warranty on the charger if they are uncomfortable about that, I am saying the difference is night and day compared to the 2.8 standard pulley. I also find that I don't have to run it out to redline as much any more, so I'm not worried about over-revving the charger.
I've got to say that the PulleyBoys pulleys are a perfect fit and are machined beautifully. I've got instructions on changing out the pulley for anyone interested.


----------



## 82rabbid (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

this thread is fuggin long, like my..................


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

For those of you who have changed yor pulleys, did they just come off or did you need a puller set?? Also did you need to take the sc off or were you able to do it whit the sc still on the engine??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (redgti2.0)*

Both, actually. The first time I had to remove the charger (2.8->2.6). The second time, I was able to get the pulley off without removing the charger (2.6->2.5). The third time I had to remove the charger again (2.5->2.4).
If you can't get the pulley off in 5 minutes with the charger on, take it off instead of spending the next 45 minutes trying and then deciding to take the charger off. The first time I would say take the charger off--it'll be easier in the long run. After a few times, you can get the charger off in 15 minutes.
You do need a puller set. Get a cheap gear puller or a good pulley puller. A rubber mallet helps getting the new pulley on, but be gentle. I actually use the heel of my hand, but I'm tough (LOL). Once you get the shaft through enough to thread the nut on, you can finish by tightening the nut.
It may sound like a pain, but it's worth it. If you need the instructions, email me.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

MANA-MANA-CHEVITS! I got the right size belt for the 2.4 pulley and, MAN, is that NICE! I thought the car scooted before, but now it really goes! I get 7 psi at about 3500 rpms. No more belt slip. I know now what NORTAVE was talking about. It rained tonight, to I can really wind it out, but tomorrow should be dry. I'll let everyone know.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

Now you see what I went through. You can't tell the belt is slipping until you have the right setup, then it rips. Bill, tune that thing and dyno it!! I think some positive numbers may be in hand? muahahaha


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

however you get the original pulley off make sure the one you put on slides on and off easy use some sand paper if it doesnt,so you wont be taking it on and off with each change.and the use of hammers is not recommended







........and remember to buckle up


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:13 AM 7-24-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (NORTAVE2.0)*

And now, Alan, something you might be interested in: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=440578


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

Interesting. I can hit almost 7 psi at around 3500 rpms, but still not quite hitting 10 psi at 6500. That's ok, because throttle response is great, but still interesting.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

The past couple days have been really exciting...waterfest, I installed the cold air intake, and I recieved the 2.6 pulley from JettaRed.
This week has been extraordinarily hot here in PA, so I decided to slap on the cold air intake. I believe it has made a small difference. Nothing extreme but when its 90+ the car seems to rev smoother at higher RPM not bogging as much above 5.5k. The sound of the charger is also slightly louder when the car is moving. Mod value: 7/10
I also finally installed the 2.6 pulley!







Wow!







What a difference! This is how the kit the supercharger kit should be sold. The car shoots of like a rocket now and the sound is absolutley wicked







I'm making about 4-8 PSI. I had to remove the charger and it took about 2 hrs as I went very cautiously. I could probably do it next time in 1 hr or less. I rented a puller set for $5 from the local rental place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Mod value 10/10
I can't stop driving its so fun







Does anyone know where the rev limiter is set? I can't seem to find it











[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 9:41 AM 7-24-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I can't stop driving its so fun







*Does anyone know where the rev limiter is set? *I can't seem to find it








I can't stop driving the car, i[HR][/HR]​LOL. The rev limiter is 6800 rpms. The 2.6 is absolutely the way the charger should come, but keep in mind they only have 91 octane in Cali.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
but keep in mind they only have 91 octane in Cali.
[HR][/HR]​I primarily use Sunoco 94 or Texaco 93. Car runs the best on them. Which reminds me today is Wednesday, Texaco Premium 93 is $.04 off today


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You do need a puller set. Get a cheap gear puller or a good pulley puller. A rubber mallet helps getting the new pulley on, but be gentle. I actually use the heel of my hand, but I'm tough (LOL). Once you get the shaft through enough to thread the nut on, you can finish by tightening the nut.[HR][/HR]​So where did you get a puller set?? The one at pulleyboys.com is over $100








Also nice results with the 2.4" pulley. I am looking forward to putting on the 2.6" pulley as it sounds like it is one of the best mods for this setup.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
So where did you get a puller set?? The one at pulleyboys.com is over $100








Also nice results with the 2.4" pulley. I am looking forward to putting on the 2.6" pulley as it sounds like it is one of the best mods for this setup.[HR][/HR]​Any hardware store should have them. I rented mine for $5 from a tool/furniture rental store. I can't justify buying one on my budget for the minimal usage it would recieve.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
So where did you get a puller set?? The one at pulleyboys.com is over $100







[HR][/HR]​The puller pulleyboys sells is for the press-on pulleys for GM chargers, not the typical pulley puller you can get at any auto parts store. You can get cheap ones for $6 or nice three-arm pullers for $25 from Pep Boys or just about any parts store.


[Modified by JettaRed, 2:45 PM 7-24-2002]


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And now, Alan, something you might be interested in: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=440578[HR][/HR]​That is one nice setup and one nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also thanks for the info on where to buy the puller from.
I don't know when I will get the chance to do it, but I can't wait.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (redgti2.0)*

OK oK, any of you guys here in FLA...all this talk abot tghe samller pulleys creating all this power is getting me all excited!!! I have the 2.6 sitting at home...anyone wanna help me swap..Im willing to take a road trip..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Interesting. I can hit almost 7 psi at around 3500 rpms, but still not quite hitting 10 psi at 6500. That's ok, because throttle response is great, but still interesting.[HR][/HR]​Well, I hit a solid 10 psi today when I wound it out to 6500 rpms in 3rd. What did I change? I retorqued my new belt to about 40 ft/lb (instead of 35 ft/lbs). Throttle response is instantaneous! The belt does not always make a noise when it's slipping.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

If I had heard belt slip I would have know that there was something wrong with mine!


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Is checking the boost level the best way to detect belt slippage?
Bill, since the following mods cost about the same what do you think provides better performance:
- 256 Cam
- Milltek 2.5" catback (for VR6)
- Aquamist & 2.6" pulley


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is checking the boost level the best way to detect belt slippage?
Bill, since the following mods cost about the same what do you think provides better performance:
- 256 Cam
- Milltek 2.5" catback (for VR6)
- Aquamist & 2.6" pulley 
[HR][/HR]​If you have a boost gauge, it will indicate belt slippage by hitting a boost level and not going higher even though rpms increase, or you can actually see boost drop while you are still WOT.
Definitely the pulley! Then the cam. I still believe going with a super low restriction exhaust is NOT the way to go. Right now I'm runing essentially a stock VR6/1.8T exhaust with a TDI mid-pipe. You might also want to go with a 260 cam from Techtonics; it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is checking the boost level the best way to detect belt slippage?
Bill, since the following mods cost about the same what do you think provides better performance:
- 256 Cam
- Milltek 2.5" catback (for VR6)
- Aquamist & 2.6" pulley 

If you have a boost gauge, it will indicate belt slippage by hitting a boost level and not going higher even though rpms increase, or you can actually see boost drop while you are still WOT.
Definitely the pulley! Then the cam. I still believe going with a super low restriction exhaust is NOT the way to go. Right now I'm runing essentially a stock VR6/1.8T exhaust with a TDI mid-pipe. You might also want to go with a 260 cam from Techtonics; it's a lot cheaper.[HR][/HR]​You are right, I got my 260 cam from Autotech and it was $119.00 at my door. The TT goes pretty much for the same price. 
BTW, I'm going to the track 2night for the 1/4 mile so let's hope it doesn't rain and that way I would have some times for you guys. I'm really shooting for 15.5's since I did 16.58 without the charger, we'll see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JasonP (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, and all you other SC'ed guys: What is going to be your next step for making more HP? I read this thread every single day and it only gets better and better







. Hopefully I can get my charger soon and I'm gonna do everything you guys did








Would G60 injectors and lowered compression help any?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JasonP)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed, and all you other SC'ed guys: What is going to be your next step for making more HP? I read this thread every single day and it only gets better and better







. Hopefully I can get my charger soon and I'm gonna do everything you guys did








Would G60 injectors and lowered compression help any?[HR][/HR]​Lower compression would help, but fueling is not a problem for me right now. However, Wild Monkey did bore out his cylinders and dropped the compression and did run into some fueling problems.
Realistically, I have 78,000 miles on my car and when the clutch goes out, I'm going to go with a lightened flywheel. I'm at 10 psi now. If I go any higher (2.2" pulley







), I'll need to drop compression. At this point, any upgrades should be coupled with maintenance and repairs, for me.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Lower compression would help, but fueling is not a problem for me right now. However, Wild Monkey did bore out his cylinders and dropped the compression and did run into some fueling problems.
Realistically, I have 78,000 miles on my car and when the clutch goes out, I'm going to go with a lightened flywheel. I'm at 10 psi now. If I go any higher (2.2" pulley







), I'll need to drop compression. At this point, any upgrades should be coupled with maintenance and repairs, for me.[HR][/HR]​Can the Charger handle the RPMs caused by a 2.2 pulley????
Ok so whats the deal..do I relly need water injection for a 2.6 or can I run it as is...I need a reply ..please guys help a brother out!


[Modified by Velocity731, 4:09 PM 7-26-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

You can run it without water. The water helps with detonation at high boost in hot weather. In other words, you may feel a flat spot at the top end without water. Just run 93 octane and you should be ok. I don't think anything is going to blow up as long as you don't go lean.
I recommend getting a boost gauge and a/f meter if you don't already have them. They are great diagnotic/early warning tools.
You can go analog:








Or with the light show:


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I recommend getting a boost gauge and a/f meter if you don't already have them. They are great diagnotic/early warning tools.
You can go analog:








Or with the light show:







[HR][/HR]​My father has the anolog westach a/f gauge in his sc miata. I like it better than mine (the autometer one shown above) because you can see the voltage and it is not bouncing all over the place like the autometer.
But mine looks nicer!


----------



## kryptonkal (Jul 6, 2002)

What a long fawkin thread. I kept on increasing the pages by 5 wondering when itll ever end.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (kryptonkal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What a long fawkin thread. I kept on increasing the pages by 5 wondering when itll ever end.[HR][/HR]​You almost found it!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I got my car emissions inspected this morning--passed with no problems. In Maryland, they now just hook up to the OBDII port and run some sort of diagnostic program. I don't know what they read, but it's probably long term and short term fuel trim, DTCs, etc. They don't even hook up the exhaust any more. (Older cars, they still do the exhaust analysis.)
So, I wonder if clearing codes would get someone through inspection if they were having problems.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Allright fellas, I'm already back from Moroso Motorsport and I'm not really happy by the way. My best time was a flat 16 seconds. I was running with my 17's though so I might have gotten 15.9 with some 15's with good rubber. In the other hang I don't feel that bad b/c a friend of mines with a chiped A4 VR6 with exhaust and cams got 16.1 (could be better) and another A3 VR6 got 15.85. The new SI's were running 16.4 and the new Sentra's SE-R were running flat 16's. I just can't wait to get the smaller pulley. My question is... Should I go with the 2.6 or with the 2.5. I don't wanna get water injection for now so I'm thinking about an adjustable FPR, better spark plug wires and if able to, upgrade the coil pack. I will also do the clotch with a light weight flywheel. What are your opinions?
Ohhh!!! I forot to say that it was almost 90 degrees in the track














so that should have made a big difference too.








If anybody wants to see pics of my car (white Jetta) in the track here's the link (page 3) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=433273

[Modified by inovillo, 5:37 PM 7-27-2002]

[Modified by inovillo, 5:39 PM 7-27-2002]


[Modified by inovillo, 5:43 PM 7-27-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

It sounds like you did relatively well! Especially with the 2.8 pulley. Just think how those V6 and si guys feel.
You should go with the 2.5 since throttle response will be a little better. You probably will not "need" water, but being in Miami you should probably eventually get it. I can tell a big difference in the way the car runs between being in the 70s and in the 90s. Once you get it tuned in, the water never hurts and gives that little added protection.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

on a 90 degree day smaller pulley and no means of cooling the charge you may do worse.i would recommend aquamist on any pulley upgrade for racing just for the fear of detonation.i dont think a 16 is bad given the factors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.giflike JR said the smaller pulley will give you a harder launch but it isnt going to help especially if timing retards further at higher rpm's 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 12:41 PM 7-27-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

I guess that what I will do is get the 2.5" with the FPR and depending on how it goes I will or will not get the water injection. Thanks for the suggestions guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Based on a comment by g60vwr in another thread, I put the 3 bar fpr and reset the ecu with my VAG-COM to erase the long term and short term fuel trims. He said I was running too rich at full throttle and could get more power by leaning out a little. 
I started out gently and gradually increased boost to 9 psi--still showing rich, but the car does seem a little torquier--I can actually feel a little torque steer, not much though.
I'll see what happens.


----------



## JasonP (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Another question: Where did you guys buy your charger from? Ive saved up 62% of one and when I finally get all the cash (in about 2 months) I wanna take the plunge!!!! Or should I wait for another groupbuy??? 
inovillo: what were your 1/8 mile times?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My best time was a flat 16 seconds. ... friend of mines with a chiped A4 VR6 with exhaust and cams got 16.1 (could be better) and another A3 VR6 got 15.85. The new SI's were running 16.4 and the new Sentra's SE-R were running flat 16's.[HR][/HR]​







and this is with a SC????









Wow...on Fri I ran 4 straight 15.1s with my _very_ mild 16v...
Once I put in my Kent 258 cams/1.8 16v head/Brospeed header/grp A gasket I will be mid 14s,..low 14s with drag radials..
But I must say I admire the effort and ideas you guys are trying, in your quest for a fast 8v....futile as it is...








Maybe if that SCed 2.0 8v was in a stripped out rabbit though,.....hmm....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JasonP)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Another question: Where did you guys buy your charger from? [HR][/HR]​I wouldn't hold out for another GB. The retail price is now $2700 and if you get and use a Neuspeed Mastercard you get 10% off. That drops the price to $2430! and you don't have to wait on other people!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







and this is with a SC????









Wow...on Fri I ran 4 straight 15.1s with my _very_ mild 16v...[HR][/HR]​I don't know where you are, but Friday in Maryland was MUCH cooler than the 90 degrees in Miami he was running his car in. Compare his time with others and you'll see it wasn't bad. I suspect his car is a bit heavier than yours, as well. Plus, I hear 16v motors can scream. Good runs.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yea,....I was just bustin balls!! Like I said, I like the research and trials you guys are doing with your engines...
Yes it was nice and cool here in Jersey on Fri...and yes my car is very light... yes 16v scream....my redline is 7900RPM thanks to the GIAC chip, but I dont like to take it past 7200....
Still, I'd really like to see a hotted up neuspeed charger on a ABA in a stripped rabbit!! That would be a fun playcar...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Using the 3 bar fpr*

I took some vag-com readings today. I switched to the 3 bar fpr to try and trim back some of the fuel when wot. The results are that I still am anywhere from .645v to .88v when engine load is greater than 60% and I am at part throttle or full throttle.
What that means is that I can run the 3 bar fpr at 10 psi of boost and not lean out. The result is a little more power. I will keep careful watch over the next couple of days. I'm not recommending that everyone go out and try this unless you can monitor your a/f ratio closely. I also will restate that I cleared codes (there were none, but that's how you reset long and short term fuel trim to zero) so that I wouldn't lean out because the ecu was controlling fuel based on a 4 bar fpr.
The Neuspeed chip seems very well mapped to be able to handle this. I will have to discuss it with them.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

Its important to note that any o2 sensor reading is highly affected (.2 volts easily) by variance in EGT. You should be logging the EGT's more importantly than the air fuel, as they will ultimately be your demise (or not) more so than an o2 sensor reading..


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (mrkrad)*

Can EGTs be equated to O2 sensor temps? So, O2 temps can make the voltage read higher than it really is? Even so, that means the real voltages are .45v to .68v, which is still in the stoichiometric range.
Or should I just put the 4 bar fpr back in?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

I spoke with Jeff Lowell at Neuspeed. He said they designed the chip to be a little on the rich side to begin with and added the 4 bar fpr as an extra measure of safety. (I guess they didn't want anyone's engine blowing up.) He said as long as I monitor the a/f and long term fuel trim, I should be able to get away with the 3 bar--but no guarantees or promises.
The car is really much quicker. I'd love to get it dyno'd again. I have traffic court coming up in August. If the cop fails to show, they dismiss the case. Then, I'd have some cash to dyno it...Wait! I already pleaded guilty!







Nevermind.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

I know neuspeed makes it righ because I can shoot puffs of black smoke. I think the water injection made it even richer. 
I have been working so hard trying to get my business going that i haven't had time to read vortex. Forgot to tell you guys, but last saturday before waterfest I installed the 2.6" pulley. (now that I am running the right one!) The car hauls ass. I won't mention how it holds up against other cars, cause that would be a no-no








Anyways, I can now tell the difference between belt slip and timing reatard. Timing retard is a jerkier loss of power, where belt slipping is a quiet killer of power. Before I could never get over 5 psi. I can get 9 now, and with the belt damn tight it makes for some ridicuokous throttle response. 
I am getting some timing retard, but only on hot days. I got an air fuel gauge about 3 weeks ago but i have been so busy that i haven't been able to install it yet. I think I run a bit rich (that dyno was F'ed uP!!) because my tailpipes are full of soot, and friends can attest to smoke puffin on occasion








I can't experiment with the FPR because i don't have any way to test stuff (yet) but one day I will. 
The intercooler idea is on the backburner, but i have a plan and its materializing you could say.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (2kjettaguy)*

another thing...
I am really glad I didn't go turbo right now. I only drive the car on the weekend because I have been working 14 hour + days and I don't have time to do pooooop to it. 
Also, my first time at the track, with a slipping pulley, no water and an 85 degree day I made 16.5. My powerband during that time only went to 4kish, so i revved out for no reason. 
You learn alot when you use the wrong pulley


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (2kjettaguy)*








See! I told ya! Ain't the 2.6 sweet! (wait until you try the 2.4, but get water first!)
I think before I spend money on an intercooler, I'd go with a lightened flywheel and heavier clutch, since you're going to have to replace your clutch sooner or later, anyway. I know they aren't the same thing, but an intercooler is going to be a pain and $$$ to get to work with the charger. 
I'm real happy with water right now. Since boost comes on so quick, the water is more effective than it was before. I actually see the boost jump a little sometimes when the water comes on. I'm having the water come on right at 7 psi, which I hit a little before 3000 rpms depending on the ambient temperature. That gives me three more psi of boost with water spraying. I haven't had any bogging or misfires.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

yummy 2.4








See, now I am sorry I got rid of the water injection. Dammit this is what happens to me every time


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (2kjettaguy)*

Well, I did reach the limits for fueling under boost. The car starts to lean out just a bit at 10 psi (near redline). The a/f gauge never goes into the lean region, but starts to dance around in the stoichiometric area of the gauge. At that point, I back off--don't trust that it won't suddenly go lean.
However, the car is much quicker up to that point. I didn't have the vag-com hooked up this afternoon, so I'll try again in the morning.
I also got my bigger idler pulley, but I'm going to wait and see if I really need it before installing it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

BTW, I embarrassed some guy in an Acura CL who thought he was hot stuff as he came running up on my tail. He shouldn't do that unless he likes the smell of windshield washer fluid coming out of my exhaust. He didn't smell if for very long, though!







(It dissipates quickly.)


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

HAHA thats funny!!


----------



## JasonP (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (redgti2.0)*

JettaRed: How much horsepower do you think you are making right now? Just a guestimate maybe?
I was thinking today,but I'm probably wrong,could NOS be sprayed before the rotors to cool the intake charge down? It's a cold gas isn't it? Or would this have the opposite effect? I'm talking a very small shot


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

better watch yourself we dont want another ticket, the wife may take the car away







and then we'll never make it to the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JasonP)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed: How much horsepower do you think you are making right now? Just a guestimate maybe?
I was thinking today,but I'm probably wrong,could NOS be sprayed before the rotors to cool the intake charge down? It's a cold gas isn't it? Or would this have the opposite effect? I'm talking a very small shot[HR][/HR]​A rough guess is 150 whp or close to it. I think NOS would be intriquing, but I'd never get it past the approval manager (i.e., wife) and I really don't want to mess with it. My next serious mod would be the clutch and flywheel. I have over 78000 miles on the car and figure 90k or 100k would be a good time to do that.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]better watch yourself we dont want another ticket, the wife may take the car away







and then we'll never make it to the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​You think you're joking?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

Well, I took some readings this morning. The fuel does start to lean out at 6000 rpms (10 psi). The car is much quicker, but I do get nervious when the lights go to the bottom of the stoichiometric range on the gauge. I'm going to look into a 3.5 bar fpr, if they make one. The other alternatives is to go with 21# injectors or just go back to the 4 bar fpr.


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

I've been keeping tabs on this post since it was in the low 20s, mostly because I'm interested in picking up the kit, and seeing how much power you can get out of it. I had a chance last weekend to meet a guy running a 1992 Mustang GT (306 v8, aluminum heads, lots of porting, Vortech T-trim s/c, fmu, N02, etc.). 
I asked him how much boost he was running as his set-up uses no intercooling. He is pushing 19 lbs., and is getting over 570 hp to the rear wheels. It is a centrifugal charger, so it builds boost very progressively, but he has the nitrous installed as a charge cooler for anything over 15 lbs.
Has anyone tried using N02 for charge cooling? Motronic may reguire a chip that would give even more timing retard when the nitrous is injected with supercharging, but nitrous is used as a charge cooling facilitator.
-Nason


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (Nason)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been keeping tabs on this post since it was in the low 20s, mostly because I'm interested in picking up the kit, and seeing how much power you can get out of it. I had a chance last weekend to meet a guy running a 1992 Mustang GT (306 v8, aluminum heads, lots of porting, Vortech T-trim s/c, fmu, N02, etc.). 
I asked him how much boost he was running as his set-up uses no intercooling. He is pushing 19 lbs., and is getting over 570 hp to the rear wheels. It is a centrifugal charger, so it builds boost very progressively, but he has the nitrous installed as a charge cooler for anything over 15 lbs.
Has anyone tried using N02 for charge cooling? Motronic may reguire a chip that would give even more timing retard when the nitrous is injected with supercharging, but nitrous is used as a charge cooling facilitator.
-Nason[HR][/HR]​
Nos Cas come up many times before , we know of its charge cooling properties...Im diying for someone to test it out ...I dont have the money right now , other wise I would do it!!!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm going to look into a 3.5 bar fpr, if they make one. [HR][/HR]​Make your own.... there are many sites online that show you how...this is one of them ~~> http://snstuning.com/fpr.htm 
Basically, hook it up to a guage, and squeeze it in a vice till it gets to the reading you want.....
Go for it!!!


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

Hey Bill, if you want to get some bigger injectors, I'd be more than willing to go halves on a set of 8 with you. Depending on how and where you buy it might be a good option. I getin touch with (somebody) and I can get some custom made from Venom, but no telling how much they will cost. Let me know if you want to get in on something like this.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm going to look into a 3.5 bar fpr, if they make one. 
Make your own.... there are many sites online that show you how...this is one of them ~~> http://snstuning.com/fpr.htm 
Basically, hook it up to a guage, and squeeze it in a vice till it gets to the reading you want.....
Go for it!!![HR][/HR]​Thanks. I'll consider it. Neuspeed has a rising rate fpr that they are sending me some information on.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (Wild Monkey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Bill, if you want to get some bigger injectors, I'd be more than willing to go halves on a set of 8 with you. [HR][/HR]​I'll let you know after I see what Neuspeed sends me.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

it's the one that comes in the mk3 kit i wondered why it doesnt come with the mk4,also sold at parts for vw's


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 11:27 AM 7-30-2002]


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (NORTAVE2.0)*

Is everyone who has the smaller puley (2.6" or less) using water injection? I just want to make sure when I get the 2.6" pulley that I am not going to run into any problems. I can not afford water.
It seems from reading the posts as long as I use 93 octane (which I already do) that there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (redgti2.0)*

I ran with the 2.6 pulley all spring without water, but we have 93 octane here on the east coast.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JasonP)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Another question: Where did you guys buy your charger from? Ive saved up 62% of one and when I finally get all the cash (in about 2 months) I wanna take the plunge!!!! Or should I wait for another groupbuy??? 
inovillo: what were your 1/8 mile times?[HR][/HR]​10.3 Why?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

BTW, I know I should be saying this but yesterday I got bitten by an uggly a$$ chick with a 1.8T















That's it, I'm tired of all this crab. Pulley is gonna be in before I tought... and for what I've been reading I guess there's really no need to get an adjustable FPR since the 4 bar should do the job, right?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

4 bar seems to have been more than sufficient for me. Do you have access to a vag-com. If so, read engine group 032, second block and see if it's a high negative number (the range is -25% to +25%). Mine was around -14% with the 4 bar and now around -2% with the 3 bar. Negative means rich.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is everyone who has the smaller puley (2.6" or less) using water injection? I just want to make sure when I get the 2.6" pulley that I am not going to run into any problems. I can not afford water.
It seems from reading the posts as long as I use 93 octane (which I already do) that there shouldn't be a problem.
[HR][/HR]​I don't think its to much of a problem. My car seems fine in the heat, you can feel the timing being pulled in higher rpms like 5k when its really hot. Hot days like today I just take it easy for the most part, just to be safe. I still open it up just not every chance I get


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I know neuspeed makes it righ because I can shoot puffs of black smoke. I think the water injection made it even richer....
I think I run a bit rich (that dyno was F'ed uP!!) because my tailpipes are full of soot, and friends can attest to smoke puffin on occasion








[HR][/HR]​Can you actually see puffs of black smoke behind you? When my MAF went south the car ran a bit rich. Also, when I used 10w30 oil, I would get a good amount of oil spots on my rear bumper.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (TooLFan46n2)*

My friend said when I gunned it up my road there was a puff.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (2kjettaguy)*

*I'm getting about 2 mpg more with the 3 bar fpr.* That's good.
I'm ordering Neuspeed RRFPR to give that a try. I still start to lean out around 9 or 10 psi, and while I don't normally drive in that range, when I do, I don't want to worry about what the a/f gauge is doing.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

For those of us who don't know, can you explain the difference in function between the rising rate fuel pressure regulater and the normal 4 or 3 bar ones.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For those of us who don't know, can you explain the difference in function between the rising rate fuel pressure regulater and the normal 4 or 3 bar ones.[HR][/HR]​The rising rate fpr (rrfpr) piggybacks the stock fpr. It starts off as a normal 3 bar fpr as you go to zero vacuum. As boost rises, the fuel pressure rises linearly until it reaches the maximum pressure of the fuel pump. Neuspeed measured 83 psi (5.7 bar) maximum at 7 psi of boost. 
As a matter of fact, Neuspeed put their rrfpr on their test car after they had head work done. The increase in flow caused it to run lean.










[Modified by JettaRed, 9:43 PM 7-31-2002]


----------



## 2DoorFury (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JettaRed)*

I have been keeping up with this thread since I am very interested in th N/S S/C. The only problem is that they don't have one for the Throttle-by-Wire cars yet, does anyone know when they will be out or know a number I could call. I have written several emails but have yet to hear from NS. 
Also is it suggested just to order the high alt. version with the 2.6" pully right away?


----------



## JasonP (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (2DoorFury)*

Hmm , didn't Eurotuner install nos on a NS sc'd car?? I didnt catch that issue, did anyone else?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (JasonP)*

I have something coming next week in the mail you guys might like


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Using the 3 bar fpr (2DoorFury)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have been keeping up with this thread since I am very interested in th N/S S/C. The only problem is that they don't have one for the Throttle-by-Wire cars yet, does anyone know when they will be out or know a number I could call. I have written several emails but have yet to hear from NS. 
Also is it suggested just to order the high alt. version with the 2.6" pully right away? [HR][/HR]​The DBW has been hung up in C.A.R.B approval. Apparently there is a new test that's been added the checks for emissions when the A/C is on. The GM lab that Neuspeed uses is shutting down and not taking any more orders for testing. The BMW plant (Chatsworth?) isn't certified yet. So they have to find a lab to test the car. From what I know, it's ready to go except for C.A.R.B. and being in Cali, they can't sell something that isn't approved.
Living in VA, you would be fine with the 2.6 and that's what I'd recommend.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance*

I've got around 40,000 miles on the charger already. I'm getting a service kit from Magnuson that allows me to do preventive maintenance on the charger. It includes new oil and a new gear coupler, plus liquid gasket sealant. I'll take a picture of everything when I get it. 
While the oil should last 100,000 miles, they suggest checking it aroud 40,000 to make sure everything is ok. It should be clear and honey colored. 
To replace the coupler (its a piece that connects the pulley shaft to the gears that drive the rotors), you have to remove the nose unit. You might as well replace the oil instead of collecting it and reusing. The kit is only $25, so it's worth it.
I know not many people have put that many miles on their charger, but I thought I'd share this with you for future reference.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

JR, 
I want to thank you for all the work you do on the charger and more so how you keep us all informed. I appreciate all the work you do on your car as it is something I would love to do to mine. I currently have the stock charger and have been reading with great interest all the pulley and water injection combinations. Thanks for keeping us all in the loop. You are doing a great service.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (UKGTI)*

UKGTI,
You're quite welcome. I'm enthusiastic about the charger because I think it's a great product. I remember when I just got my car and all people taked about were chips and cams. I did both and was unimpressed. When the charger came along, it was the first true off-the-shelf bolt-on that made a difference. Since I was an early adopter, I tend to discover things sooner and am happy to share them with people.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

While i was at a friend's place today we hooked the vag-com up real quick to check my DTC's. Here's what I got:
17663 Engine Coolant Temp - short to ground
35-10 intermittent
16518 0S2 B1 S1 No activity
35-10 intermittent
I have never cleared the codes in this car and this is all I have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The top fault is a result of a bad coolant temp sensor which I replaced 2 months ago. So, I don't think its recent. #2 - which oxygen sensor is that? Is it the one which was recalled? I need to talk to some friends and see if they can hook me up with the recall.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (2kjettaguy)*

Unfortunately, there is no date stamp on the DTCs, so they could have happened at any time. I don't know what could have caused the second code, but I would just clear them and not worry about it.
The code pertains to the o2 sensor pre-cat. Bank 1, Sensor 1.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

Cool. I am going to re-check them in about 2 weeks and see if the O2 sensor one comes back.


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (2kjettaguy)*

If anyone is looking for a good place to install their Aquamist pump besides the raintray, here's where I put mine:


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (Wild Monkey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If anyone is looking for a good place to install their Aquamist pump besides the raintray, here's where I put mine...[HR][/HR]​That's actually pretty good. Now, can you find something to cover it, like a empty platic jug cut in half or something, to protect it from road debris? For folks who live were they salt the road in the winter, I think some kind of covering would be good. Not to mention the ocassional road kill.


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

I was actually considering getting some of the 'designer' screen mesh that folks use in their grill. You can buy it from http://www.parts4vws.com. I just need some money and I'll be getting a little roll of the stuff. I doubt it'll help for folks in the north with sand and salt on the roads, but it should keep out rock and big pieces of racoon chum. They sell a 39x14 inch piece of screen. I'm considering just going to Lowe's for a budget friendly version of screening. I'm also considering some sort of ducting to direct aiflow over the pump to help cool it off. Lots of road heat around town.


[Modified by Wild Monkey, 5:21 PM 8-2-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR*

I got the RRFPR in tonight. Pretty simple install. It's cooler tonight, so it's unfair to compare the car's before and after performance, but man, it makes a difference. Not only do I not lean out at 10 psi, but the car actually surges when I hit 8-9 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got the RRFPR in tonight. Pretty simple install. It's cooler tonight, so it's unfair to compare the car's before and after performance, but man, it makes a difference. Not only do I not lean out at 10 psi, but the car actually surges when I hit 8-9 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll post pictures tomorrow.[HR][/HR]​Whats the suggested retail price on this gizmo?
Also, I must say I believe the CAI made a noticeable difference today. The car ran fairly well for 100+ weather, and when it dropped down to 93 (saw on sign) around 5-6 pm, the car seemed to run great for the high temps. Now its 80 and it screams. Can't wait for winter


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
*Whats the suggested retail price on this gizmo?*
Also, I must say I believe the CAI made a noticeable difference today. The car ran fairly well for 100+ weather, and when it dropped down to 93 (saw on sign) around 5-6 pm, the car seemed to run great for the high temps. Now its 80 and it screams. Can't wait for winter







[HR][/HR]​Retails for $220. The Potters have it for $185. A little pricey, but cheaper than an AEM adjustable FPR. Made a big difference in the way the car ran overall. It's like things are finally starting to come together nicely.
http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/product_detail.asp?PartNumber=65.10.23
Yeah, I can't wait for cold weather either. That's the first time I've every felt that way!










[Modified by JettaRed, 11:03 PM 8-2-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
....Retails for $220. The Potters have it for $185....
[HR][/HR]​Blah..just when I thought it was safe to start eating lunch again. I'll have to find a way to sneak this one past the girlfriend


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Blah..just when I thought it was safe to start eating lunch again. I'll have to find a way to sneak this one past the girlfriend







[HR][/HR]​Just think how much faster your car will be with all that weight you'll lose!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR (JettaRed)*

just curious why that fpr comes with the mk3 supercharger and not mk4 i took mine out for a adjustable .


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR (NORTAVE2.0)*

You may want to sell it. I think there may be a couple people interested in it.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR (JettaRed)*

I know this info was posted somewhere in this thread but I don't want to look through it all. What is the size of of the stock crankshaft pulley ad the rpm's of the supercharger?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR (redgti2.0)*

There are reported to be two sizes of crankshaft pulleys. Mine is approximately 5.6". I think the other is smaller. Max rpms for the supercharger is 16,000.


----------



## JasonP (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR (JettaRed)*

Wild Monkey-
Hey man, I had no idea you were over in FWB, i'm over in Niceville.I wanna check your car out sometime!!! You gotta give me a ride so I know what to expect!!!
I drive a red NB


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR (JasonP)*

Just let me know when you've got some free time. We'll see what we can do about a ride. Just don't judge my car by how it looks. I had a lot of free time a while ago so I bought some paint and screwed around with my car. Anyhow, you in the military or anything? If so, I work on ACC side in the 60th.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

im sorry-- i just saw probably the largest thread on 'tex and I figured Ill just throw a post up here


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (g60vwr)*

As promised....


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Where's your pressure line for the switch to your aquamist? I've got mine "T"d into the vacuum line to my manifold. Is there another place?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Wild Monkey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where's your pressure line for the switch to your aquamist? I've got mine "T"d into the vacuum line to my manifold. Is there another place?[HR][/HR]​It's hard to see in that picture, but it "T"s right at the throttle cable and runs under it to the Hobbs switch.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

someday.... SOMEDAY there will be a NS s/c for the throttle by wire. This thread is awesome. I'm bookmarkin this one so I'll have a good reference for when I get my s/c







.


----------



## JasonP (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (SilberBora02)*

No, I'm not in the AF. Im a civilian. I work from 12-7 daily and I'm up all night, so I have a lotta free time. My number is 678-3408. Give me a call whenever, my name is Jason.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JasonP)*

Any new developments???


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

Sorry for the post, I just wanted to be included in the longest fricking thread I have ever seen on the Vortex








thanks,


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Supercharger Maintenance*

With 40,000 miles on the charger, Magnuson recommends checking the oil for signs of premature wear. Well, to check the oil you have to remove the charger since the oil plug is on the bottom of the nose. If I'm going to do that, I might as well change the oil.
Magnuson has a maintenance kit which is comprised of oil, Loc-tite gasket eliminator (liquid gasket), a gear coupler, and a new oil plug. It's called a Service Kit Molygard Coupler-100 Oil Fill (part no. 26-00-00-001). Here's a picture:








I removed the eight bolts and noticed two were longer than the others. I made note of their positions.








I drained the oil first and noticed it was time for a change! The old oil is on the right. I replaced the Molygard Coupler with the new one.








And finally, what the insides of the charger nose looks like.
















All in all, it took a couple of hours to change are replace everything. I made a couple of calls to Magnuson just to check on bolt torque, etc. because the kit didn't come with instructions. So make note that the nose bolt torque is 20 ft-lbs. Also, all the bolt and allen wrench are in SAE standard sizes (i.e., American), not metric.



_Modified by JettaRed at 7:28 AM 5-26-2003_


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

Where do you pour the new oil??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where do you pour the new oil??[HR][/HR]​After you clean off the old gasket stuff, you put new on (red tube) and bolt the nose back on. Notice in the picture of the nose piece a small hole. After everything is assembled, you pour the oil through the hole and put the new plug in (that is, before you put the charger back on the car).


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

Bill, thanks for the SC oil change description. So the oil is just for those 2 gears. Did you notice any wear on the teeth?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bill, thanks for the SC oil change description. So the oil is just for those 2 gears. Did you notice any wear on the teeth? [HR][/HR]​Correct. I noticed no wear at all. Everything was tight. There was no play in the gears.
While the oil was dark, it smelled the same as the new stuff. Not burnt or old. I figure replacing the oil and coupler before it was absolutely necessary is a good thing.


----------



## Airesearch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (redgti2.0)*

Hey Jettared, what did you used for timming retard????


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (Airesearch)*

thanks bill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif contact#and name for the kit please. i have had a damp seam from the beginning i dont think there is any or much loss but it would be a good idea to replace the gasket and check things out


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (Airesearch)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Jettared, what did you used for timming retard????
[HR][/HR]​Just stock knock sensors, which are pretty effective. I have recently taken some vag-com readings and with the 2.4" pulley, there is significant timing retard under full throttle and high engine load--more so than with the 2.6 pulley. Even so, the car is still faster.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks bill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif contact#and name for the kit please. i have had a damp seam from the beginning i dont think there is any or much loss but it would be a good idea to replace the gasket and check things out[HR][/HR]​If your seam is leaking, get that reported fast! Mine did the same early on and they sent me a whole new nose and kit. It turned out that there was no gasket material of any kind--just metal on metal. It was covered under warranty.
However, if that's the same thing with you, it's easier to disassemble and add gasket eliminator.
The contact at Magnuson is Eric Pulato at 805-642-8833 and they will only sell it to you if you are past the 36,000 mile warranty. If you have less than that, you need to do a warranty claim. The kit cost $25 + $5 shipping, so I plan to do mine every 30,000 to 40,000 miles.
EDIT: Call Neuspeed on warranty claims.


[Modified by JettaRed, 9:04 AM 8-8-2002]


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

Great info for the maintenance!! I'm taking note of this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (l8zer)*









Though the old oil is dark, it's not in contact with the combustion chamber of the engine and is lubricating only the gears where they make contact. There was no visible metal flakes or anything that would indicate excessive gear wear. Also, no solids settled out of the fluid. However, the charger does seem to run smoother, but that may the the new coupler or just my imagination.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

haha i dont think they want to hear the words warranty from me.its been sitting lately but i am going to get the kit hopefully it seals well


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Ok, so I haven't read through all of the NS supercharger manifesto yet. So I'm not sure if this has been covered. But...
Has anyone tried using an Evo (or similar) heat shield with the supercharger? My thought was it may reduce intake temp a bit, which would be good for both stock and modified systems. I was also thinking this would allow more space to wrap the piece that goes over the head (whatever you want to call it, intake,etc...) with a heat shield blanket, further protecting it from engine heat. 
Just an idea, what do you think?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (High Plains Drifter)*

Well, the supercharger runners and housing do get quite hot in the summer. I don't know if it's from setting on top of the engine or from heat transfer through the metal (i.e., lower intake manifold).
Can you point us to more info on the Evo?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Here's the link to Evolution tunning: 
http://www.evolutiontuning.com/evolution.html 
_The evoheatshield for the 2.0 SOHC 8V cross-flow VW G/J III engine (#A3101). MSRP $ 99.99 (plus s&h). (NOTE: The evoheatshield #A3101 is not recommended for engines equipped with EGR due to the shifting of the intake manifold. Installation may still be possible with other modifications to the car which are not described in the instructions manual). _ 








I don't know if it would work or not. But I thought I'd share the idea.








Also, Evo doesn't appear to make a shield for the A4 2.0 yet, but there may be another manufacturer that does.



[Modified by High Plains Drifter, 4:10 PM 8-9-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (High Plains Drifter)*

I got myself a toy to play with. Now the question is what do I do with it? Its much, much less than I thought I had to work with


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

You got a CD case! Cool! But what's the metal thing sitting on top of it?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

mk4 stock lower intake manifold... below the charger


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

touche
Alright. No sense of humor.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

sorry, typing can be ambiguous sometimes


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

you guys crack me up........


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

1st of all... this thread is hillarious... Anyone know if its a vortex record?
2nd... Nortave- you still running the 2.4" pulley?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JollyRoger)*

hi guys !!!! this has to be the best thread in all vortex!!! keep it up boys!!


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

hello everybody! i have the 2.8 pulley and i thinking about switching to the hi-alt (2.6, right?) pulley. Any news on whether neuspeed is still working on an upgrade? Anyone got a 2.6 pulley sitting around *IF* I decide to void the warranty? I dont think i could do it though. Id be screwed out of WAY too much $.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (rt30000)*

If you decide to take the plunge, http://www.pulleyboys.com has really nice pulleys in 2.6, 2.5 and 2.4 sizes made specifically for the NS kit.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I just wanted to say that I really like my Aquamist. Especially running the 2.4 pulley in 90 degree weather. I did got down to a .4mm nozzle today (from the .5mm) and think (at least for now) that's the right size. I can let the water come on a little earlier, but not much, and it works like a charm.
Some people who want to get the 2.6 have been asking me if they need water. Well, they don't NEED it, but it sure helps. With fall and winter coming in a couple of months, people can go ahead and try the 2.6, and then get Aquamist (if they want) next summer.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

so jettared when is the next dyno due for???







I wanna see some new numbers!!


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Found a supercharger info site.
here is the link:
http://www.superchargersonline.com 
they also sell pulleys in different sizes including the 2.62 6-rib for $59, which should fit the NS s/c. Its a vortech pulley but it should fit the eaton charger.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (l8zer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...they also sell pulleys in different sizes including the 2.62 6-rib for $59, which should fit the NS s/c. Its a vortech pulley but it should fit the eaton charger.[HR][/HR]​We found with Pulleyboys that a standard Eaton pulley (such as used on TRD chargers) does not necessarily fit the Neuspeed charger due to a slightly different offset. 2kjettaguy discovered that when he got one of the TRD pulleys from them. Because of that, Pulleyboys has made pulleys specifically for the Neuspeed charger, and I can attest that they are extremely fine quality. For the price difference, I would go with something I know will work. Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Love the thread, been checking in for months. 
3 questions/comments.
1. Has anyone approached Neuspeed to program in some more timing retard/ progressive retard for use on a smaller pulley? A little less timing could keep the knock sensors from bringing timing too far back.
2. Anyone investigate what dropping compression ratios could do with the Neuspeed charger? How about the old double head gasket trick, more air, less detonation.
3. How about a 35 hp nitrous shot activated by a Dawes switch at boost pressures over 7 lbs.?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Nason)*

3 answers.
1. I have actually mentioned to Neuspeed if the knock sensors could be made to have a higher threshold before retarding timing (if that is something you can program), but I think your question may be a little different. I suggest you ask Greg Woo directly ([email protected]) and he will get the question to Aaron Neuman who does the chip programming.
2. Wild Monkey blew a piston when one of his fuel injectors clogged. He bored out the block and dropped compression to 8.5:1. He's now struggling with fueling and misfire issues that he must resolve before getting an accurate assessment. I've got to believe, however, that dropping the compression would help, especially at 10 psi!
3. joeZX6 has been trying to get someone to try it (NOS, that is). However, he doesn't have a Neuspeed charger. He put an Eaton M62 on his Corrado. I'll let someone else be the first to try.











[Modified by JettaRed, 11:31 AM 8-14-2002]


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Nason)*

The May issue of "Eurotuner" shows the installation of the NEX 50-shot kit on a Neuspeed SC Beetle. Maybe they could help you out?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

I've noticed the "nose" of my supercharged is a little bit oily. Not at the seam where it connects to the body, but where the shaft for the pulley exits. Obviously, I'm a little concerned. Anyone else notice this? It is of course possible that I damaged something back when I removed the stock pulley. Everything feels tight and turns smoothly though. It looks like there is no way to check the oil without removing the charger. Why isn't there an oil fill plug at the top? Maybe I should put one in. Comments please.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

As you can see from the picture, there's not a lot of room to put a hole in the top part of the nose.








Also, you only add a couple ounces of oil--you don't fill it to the top--so I don't think there is any way to check the oil level unless you pour it out and measure it. That means taking the charger off--not to get the oil out, but to get it back in.
As far as some seepage, I don't know what to tell you other than Magnuson probably won't warrant it with the pulley having been changed. I don't know what the price of a new nose is, but maybe it's not too much. I wouldn't want to run it too long without checking the oil level. You may need to give Neuspeed a call and discuss it with them.


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

can't you use a oil sucker to drain the oil out? Something they use on trannys.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

ok, here's what I'm thinking to avoid taking the charger off: drain the oil and remove the nose; drill and tap a hole for an oil fill; reassemble and add oil. From your picture, there looks to be just enough room to make a fill plug the same size as the drain. This should work, right?
And I agree about the warranty issue. I haven't yet determined if it's coming from around the outer edge (in which case it could be sealed), or from where the shaft exits. Where would you guess the normal oil level is?
Finally, I know what you're going to say: taking the charge off isn't a big deal. I know you've done it a few times. Are you doing it by yourself, or with a second person? How long does it take?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...Where would you guess the normal oil level is?
Finally, I know what you're going to say: taking the charge off isn't a big deal. I know you've done it a few times. Are you doing it by yourself, or with a second person? How long does it take?[HR][/HR]​I would have to measure the oil from the picture I took, but I would guess 4 or 6 ounces. I'm guessing about half of the capacity of the nose cavity.
As far as removing the charger, I can get it off in about 10 or 15 minutes and back on in about the same time. Of course, I've done it enough times to know exactly what to do. I do it by myself.


[Modified by JettaRed, 1:49 PM 8-14-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Still hung up on cooling this charge...
Here is something interesting and quite cool if you ask me (no pun intended). Its Jackson Racings Air-water intercooler kit for the supercharged Miata. Get this - its a tubular core! 
http://www.jacksonracing.com/pages/partsmiata_inf/awintercool_inf.html








Jackson Racing Air-Water Intercooler
Want to go to the next level with your supercharged Miata? 
The Jackson Racing Air/Water Inter-cooler system is just the ticket. Increasing boost adds horsepower, but it also creates heat. One method to control detonation with increased boost levels is to retard your static timing. This cures detonation but also leaves you with sluggish throttle response in the lower end of the RPM range. 
Our Air/Water Intercooler uses a cooling core that fits in place of your existing cross over tube. An extremely durable, high efficiency pump circulates coolant through a large heat exchanger. The result is a massive drop in intake temperatures, up to 100 degrees. Additionally, because our Inter-cooler is short in length, boost pressure drop is negligible. Highly advanced timing can be utilized along with more boost. This system comes complete with everything required for installation, including detailed instructions. It also includes Jackson Racing's two-year 100,000 mile warranty.

Its $1,099. The kicker is how can I incorporate a similar idea into the Neuspeed manifold? Of my stock lower manifold? Or scrap and intercool a volvo 740 T3 and run 10 psi muahahaha
I still think this idea is cool


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

that would be a good idea , but is not cost effective!!! how much horsepower is that thing gonna give you. 1099$ is pretty expensive. maybe you could try to fabricate one yourself to reduce the cost!!! But for the price and results, there's nothing like the aquamist for the neuspeed application.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

our s/c one piece design needs to be altered for any aftercooling to take place. it just aint happening unless you cut the charger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

At this point it would be easier to turbo the car then to intercool this


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]At this point it would be easier to turbo the car then to intercool this[HR][/HR]​Werd.
Patrick


----------



## 2DoorFury (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Pat Cosgrove)*

Why can't you cut the lower intake manifold instead of the charger?
Maybe someone has already had this idea but, you could take the lower intake manifold and cut it in half, the make new piping( imagine the manifold looking more like a header at this point) so that it bedns to the left or right, the add some piping, an intercooler, more piping, and then the other half of the lower intake manifold.
I don't know how the good the new piping and manifolds would flow but I think toying with a manifold would be safer than a 2400 dollar charger. Hmm, maybe I should work for Neuspeed.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2DoorFury)*

I think that's what 2kjettaguy had in mind, but there's not a lot to work with.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, for the 2.6" & 2.4" pulley could you tell me what the boost pressure is every 1000rpm from 2000rpm to redline. 
Do you think the Neuspeed 2.6" pulley/water injection/ignition coil pack kit will produce better power than just the 2.6" pulley/water injection. I'm sure it will cost more but might run better since they will include a new ignition coil pack and reprogrammed chip.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

Boost for the 2.6:
2000=~4psi
3000=5psi
4000=6psi
5000=7psi
6000=8psi
6500=9psi
Boost for the 2.4:
2000=?
3000=6psi
3500=7psi
4000=7psi
4500=8psi
5000=8.5psi
6000=9psi
6500=10psi
Boost is not as linear with the 2.4 as with the 2.6 and ambient temperature makes a big difference with the 2.4. My numbers are taken in 4th gear, which is easier to hit redline in without going to jail. The 2.4 is not as consistent as the 2.6 either. I think that is because it builds heat faster and that affects the boost.
I don't know if Neuspeed is moving forward with the coil pack or not. However, they are doing some experimenting with the 2.4 pulley and water injection.











[Modified by JettaRed, 9:17 PM 8-17-2002]


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, thanks for the boost pressure info.
I've heard that the ABA engine is good for up to 14-15 psi and the AEG engine can handle up to 11-12 psi (with the stock bottom end).


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Boost for the 2.6:
2000=~4psi
3000=5psi
4000=6psi
5000=7psi
6000=8psi
6500=9psi[HR][/HR]​I took these readings last night in 2nd Gear. Temp was around 85 degrees. This is with the 2.6 Pulley with *no* water injection. I did notice that in 4th gear the car seemed to make just a little more PSI (like a 1/3 to 1/2 psi more) starting around 3.5k
1000=3.5 PSI
2000=4 PSI
3000=4 PSI
4000=5 PSI
5000=6 PSI
6000=7 PSI
6300=8 PSI


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Remember, I first installed my 2.6 pulley last December. My 2.6 boost observations where when the temps were much cooler--like in the 40s and 50s. I've noticed that when it's hot out, boost builds a little slower.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Just a little pic of my engine... I may post some more within a few days.


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

and here's mine...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (l8zer)*

I discovered something interesting tonight. Lately I've been a little bummed that the car hasn't been feeling as strong as it used to. Was I getting used to it or was there something wrong? Never content with leaving things alone (and being the engineer that I am), I tried to analyze what has changed.
Well, lately I've been gradually switching my washer fluid (which I use for water injection) to plain water by just adding water instead of fluid. The methanol, as a result, was slowly becoming diluted. I thought that pure water might have a better cooling (i.e., heat absorption) effect than the windshield washer fluid.
I decided to drain out the water and fill it back up with washer fluid. And, voila, the power is back. (sorry if I botched the French) Upon reading the warning lable on the washer bottle, besides saying you'll die if you drink it, it says COMBUSTIBLE! So, I guess it does make a difference. I'm happy again.


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I decided to drain out the water and fill it back up with washer fluid. And, voila, the power is back. (sorry if I botched the French) Upon reading the warning lable on the washer bottle, besides saying you'll die if you drink it, it says COMBUSTIBLE! So, I guess it does make a difference. I'm happy again.







[HR][/HR]​Why don't you try lighter fluid...that should give you bump.








Patrick


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Pat Cosgrove)*

I found this interesting discussion on water injection and the use of 40% methanol/water mixes.
http://www.dawesdevices.com/water.html


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

It's interesting that you noticed an improvement. I'm using straight ww fluid as well, but just from a cooling perspective, water should be the best thing. It takes a lot of heat energy to evaporate water, which is the whole point of the WI system. Alcohol evaporates more easily, so it won't cool the air as much. You would think the best approach would be to cool with pure water, and then set up the fueling right. Unless, of course, what you are injecting has a higher octane than the fuel, so you are cooling and upping the octane at the same time. In the end, of course, whatever works emperically is going to be what we go with.
By the way, what is your current pulley/belt/idler combo, and how is that working?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

You're correct in your analysis about water being better for cooling. But as the dawesdevices article stated, adding methanol increases the overall octane, as well. 
I'm currently running a 2.4" pulley with an 82.5" belt (Gates K060825) and the stock idler. (I stayed with the stock idler because the belt was short enough and I didn't want to bust the bolt on the idler getting it off.) It seems to be working pretty well, but I'm approaching the point of diminishing returns with the higher boost. 
Even though I have higher boost levels, timing is pulled back so much when I approach 10 psi (especially with straight water), that I feel the top end hits a flat spot. With the methanol washer fluid back in, things are much better.
Does anyone know where I can get straight methanol (to add to the washer fluid)?


[Modified by JettaRed, 12:40 PM 8-21-2002]


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

hmmm, I've been drooling over the new 2.4" pulleys at PulleyBoys. Where did you get that belt? I may have to give a little extra boost a try!
thanks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

I'm pretty sure NAPA carries the belt. I think you need to go with something like an 80.2" belt on a MKIII, though (for those with MKIIIs).


[Modified by JettaRed, 12:44 PM 8-21-2002]


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hey Guys,
Haven't checked on this thread in a while... looks to be progressing along nicely. Please bear with me if this question has been asked recently:
Has Neuspeed release any more info on the DBW kit? Release Dates, changes to it, etc...
Any help is greatly appreciated... I need more power.
BTW - Evan... any news on the blank panels... I was in Mexico for a while right after I spoke with you on them... haven't seen anything lately.
Tyler


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (kingsfan01)*

I don't know if it was covered here or in another thread, but the dbw kit is still in certification. The lab Neuspeed uses (GM, I believe) is closing down and not taking any new jobs, so Neuspeed has to find another certified site to have the car tested. There's a BMW lab in Chatsworth, but it's not currently approved as a testing facility.


----------



## volksport1987 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

just an idea on the hole water injection thing. has anyone tried hydrogen peroxid h2o2? maybe during the combustion process you could burn some of that extra oxygen. just a thought, im not a chemical engineer or anything. probably wont work, but hey you never know


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (volksport1987)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just an idea on the hole water injection thing. has anyone tried hydrogen peroxid h2o2? maybe during the combustion process you could burn some of that extra oxygen. just a thought, im not a chemical engineer or anything. probably wont work, but hey you never know[HR][/HR]​might as well try some N2O (NOS) while your at it.... if you want to see some fireworks...


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (l8zer)*

here's a quote on NOS...
quote:[HR][/HR]Q: How does nitrous work? 
A: Nitrous oxide is made up of 2 parts nitrogen and one part oxygen (36% oxygen by weight). During the combustion process in an engine, at about 572 degrees F., nitrous breaks down and releases oxygen. This extra oxygen creates additional power by allowing more fuel to be burned. Nitrogen acts to buffer, or dampen the increased cylinder pressures helping to control the combustion process. Nitrous also has a tremendous "intercooling" effect by reducing intake charge temperatures by 60 to 75 degrees F. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know where I can get straight methanol (to add to the washer fluid)?[HR][/HR]​I picked up a 5 gallon can of straight methanol for about $30 from my local VP Racing Fuels distributer. 
Check their website for a local distributer: http://www.vpracingfuels.com


[Modified by Marty, 7:11 AM 8-22-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Marty)*

Thanks, Marty. I have fired off an email to them to find a local dealer in Maryland.


----------



## volksport1987 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (l8zer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here's a quote on NOS...
Q: How does nitrous work? 
A: Nitrous oxide is made up of 2 parts nitrogen and one part oxygen (36% oxygen by weight). During the combustion process in an engine, at about 572 degrees F., nitrous breaks down and releases oxygen. This extra oxygen creates additional power by allowing more fuel to be burned. Nitrogen acts to buffer, or dampen the increased cylinder pressures helping to control the combustion process. Nitrous also has a tremendous "intercooling" effect by reducing intake charge temperatures by 60 to 75 degrees F. [HR][/HR]​wow!!! forget about the charger and just run n2o j\k


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (volksport1987)*

OMG i dont have time to read this whole thread! wow its big. Im getting my SC in 6 days! i cant wait. Should I get a boost gauge as well? I wonder if neupseed will include one free. I bed i can get them too


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... I wonder if neupseed will include one free. I bed i can get them too [HR][/HR]​Except I don't think they sell boost gauges. The best prices can be found at http://www.egauges.com A boost gauge and an A/F gauge are essential to ensure you know what's going on when you start messing with FI. Autometer makes great gauges and I don't think VDO has an A/F gauge out yet.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

kewl thanks man. I just rembered that I work at Steigercraft and i bed they can get me a deal on a Boost gauge.








saw this on Ebay it looks nice







matched my dash 


[Modified by Lotust, 9:40 PM 8-22-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

You'll never get anywhere near 30 psi, so you're not going to get a lot of activity on the boost side with that gauge. Take a look at my Autometer setup:
















My boost gauge goes up to only 20 psi.


----------



## tjm7671 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Whats going on people? I have a few questiond for you, ewere did you get the high altitude pulley, how did you get it on, what is Nesupeeds dbw and what is water injection and how are you guys using it with the S/C? Thabks for the help. Have a good one.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (tjm7671)*

spoke with Neuspeed yesterday and they have been impressed with the water injection they put on their 2.0 S/C car. They are thinking about selling the kit next year. Pretty good vote of confidence.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (tjm7671)*

The hi-alt pulley is 2.6" and the stock pulley is 2.8". http://www.pulleyboys.com has 2.4, 2.5, and 2.6 pulleys that they have made specially for the Neuspeed charger and I can attest to their fit and quality.
I can send you instructions on replacing the pulley. Basically you remove the old and put on the new, but you may need to remove the charger to do it.
You can read about water injection starting on page 14 of this thread.


----------



## tjm7671 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks for the info, that would be cool if you sent me the instructions.
Talk to you latter.
HAs anybody used two or more gaskets to run more boost. Does anyone know how much vompresion you loose with addittional gaskets, and what do you think of adding this kit to a 97,000 mile car?
Thakns agian for all the help.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (tjm7671)*

You have mail.
If your engine is in good health (check compression), the supercharger should be no problem for your miles.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (tjm7671)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks for the info, that would be cool if you sent me the instructions.
Talk to you latter.
HAs anybody used two or more gaskets to run more boost. Does anyone know how much vompresion you loose with addittional gaskets, and what do you think of adding this kit to a 97,000 mile car?
Thakns agian for all the help.[HR][/HR]​I did the experiment in my friends car. We placed a double head gasket and it brought the compression down to 7.5:1 which is way too low for 10-12 PSI.
I've trying to find a cooper head gasket but all I've found is 8.5:1, which I think is still a little low for 10-12 PSI. I wanna go with 9:1 but I just don't know how...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Although I've heard that they're tough to get ahold of, and that they don't have the best rep for customer service, but Team PSI, http://www.teampsi.com, has some gaskets of varying thicknesses for the a3 2 liter, and they can probably get some for the a4 (if they are different







)


----------



## kryptonkal (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (High Plains Drifter)*

This thread is _still_ going? Man o man. I bet no one will have to ask a NS supercharger question in a long time.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (kryptonkal)*

this is in case they disable the search again


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

mmmmm, 2.4" pulley installed! 







and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to JettaRed and PulleyBoys!
The belt JR suggested looks to be working great, and PulleyBoys got the pulley to me super quick.
I've only gone for a short drive, and it's 95deg here today, but it is pulling like mad! That water injection is doing it's job. Here's another







to Brad at George's Imports!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

Cool!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







and I've only gone for a short drive, and it's 95deg here today, but it is pulling like mad! That water injection is doing it's job. Here's another







to Brad at George's Imports!![HR][/HR]​Awesome, another in the 2.4 club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How do your PSI readings compare to what JettaRed reported? I'm debating on getting the water injection in a few months for my B-day, or should I wait till Neuspeed releases an upgrade kit? I assume their kit will not involve as much custom fabrication...maybe I some of us could get in on a Neuspeed Aquamist GB


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

hey guys, just got back from a 10 day vacation. It felt great to leave the car at home and relax. 
I was thinking about revisiting the water injection side of things soon though. turbo = no time and intercooling is a dumb idea. It just won't work. 
long drive, peace out


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I just degreased my engine bay and took a pic since it gets dirty again so quickly...








I'll be joining the 2.4" club soon as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JollyRoger)*

MKIIIs look so cool.


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JollyRoger)*

I won't be joinin the 2.4 or 2.6 familly just yet... I think I'll wait for Neuspeed to release a HP kit for the supercharger, like they did for the G60. I wouldn't want to void my warranty 2 months after running the charger.
MKIII setup looks so much meaner


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Awesome, another in the 2.4 club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How do your PSI readings compare to what JettaRed reported?[HR][/HR]​up until now, I've only used a temporary pressure gauge, but I've got a real boost gauge on its way, so I'll get readings soon.
quote:[HR][/HR]I'm debating on getting the water injection in a few months for my B-day, or should I wait till Neuspeed releases an upgrade kit?[HR][/HR]​be aware that it might be a long wait, especially if the upgrade needs CARB approval. You could give NS a call and ask.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

Any deals on water injection lately?
Selling it was a mistake. Thanks to Aquamist of letting me know about that heat and vibration deal ahead of time








If I can find a pump I can fab something up myself. One thing i want this time around is real hoses with compression fittings everywhere. I blew hoses frequently and "washed" my engine you could say
Let me know


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I drove the car for the first time in about 10 days today. It feels great at about 7/8 throttle, but at WOT it has odd flat spots in the power curve and feels dead at the top end. I think I may be running too rich at WOT. I have an air fuel gauge but alas I have still been to Fing busy to do a good install of it. Its 2 5/8" in diameter! I don't know where to put it....
I am thinking about trying the 3 bar, but only after i have the gauge in. Bill, can you explain the Rising rate regulator you have now? What is the fuel pressure at ambient pressure? Will that add unneccessary fuel at the top end due to its rising rate?
I checked my DTC's tonight for fun and I had none. My car seems to run very well. I think it just may be too rich? it kicks harder at 90% throtttle than 100%? Any thoughts?
Evan


----------



## BlooBeetle (May 7, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Mine has long felt the same way, 7/8 throttle pulls hard but 100% loses some oomph, including losing balls completely around 5500rpm


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I am thinking about trying the 3 bar, but only after i have the gauge in. Bill, can you explain the Rising rate regulator you have now? What is the fuel pressure at ambient pressure? Will that add unneccessary fuel at the top end due to its rising rate?[HR][/HR]​I'm actually reevaluating the rrfpr. While it was essential to get enough fuel when using the 3 bar fpr at 10 psi, the 4 bar did that just as well. I think the rrfpr may be overfueling at boost and am trying the 4 bar again. The effective pressure is somewhere around 5 bar with the rrpfr at high boost.
I did observe that the long term fuel trim (LTFT) with the rrfpr using the 3 bar fpr was back to "normal" at less than -2%. It's back to -14.7% with the straight 4 bar fpr. But that's doesn't really matter if the overall LTFT does not exceed -25%. Also, I haven't really noticed any significant change in performance that couldn't be attributed to temperature changes as well. 
I have recently been getting MUCH better gas mileage (~27 mpg vs. ~22 mpg) with the 4 bar fpr, but that is probably due to the $125 speeding fine I paid last week more than anything else!







(And the judge was nicer to me than other people there--thank goodness capital punishment doesn't apply to traffic violations!)


[Modified by JettaRed, 10:57 AM 8-27-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I have recently been getting MUCH better gas mileage (~27 mpg vs. ~22 mpg) with the 4 bar fpr, but that is probably due to the $125 speeding fine I paid last week more than anything else!








[HR][/HR]​Those are the exact MPG readings I have recently gotten. It all depends on how heavy the foot is. My avg. is about 24 MPG on each tank.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
It all depends on how heavy the foot is...[HR][/HR]​Hence, the speeding ticket!


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I really want to make the most of the SC. what is a "4 bar fpr" where can i get one? I assume its a fuel pressure regulator?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I really want to make the most of the SC. what is a "4 bar fpr" where can i get one? I assume its a fuel pressure regulator? [HR][/HR]​http://www.vwparts.com
The stock fpr is 3 bar, which is the pressure (1 bar =14.5 psi) that fuel injectors are measured at. So a 19 lb injector is measured at 3 bar. With a 4 bar fpr, it is really a 22 lb injector. (Or a 200 cc injector becomes a 230 cc injector.)


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

man your the MAN. Should i go for this? Im betting it will make a difference with the SC. 
also is it #037133035C ? im not sure where to find it on the wbsite.

thanks again 


[Modified by Lotust, 10:21 PM 8-27-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Just plug the part number in under "search". However, I'm not sure you have the part number for the 3 bar or the 4 bar. I'll have to check tomorrow.
If you are getting a NS charger, the kit comes with one.


[Modified by JettaRed, 10:33 PM 8-27-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yeh I was going to say based on my email notification thread checking skills that the NS charger comes with a 4 bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

The part number for the 4 bar fpr is 0280160575 and it is $40.25 from http://www.vwparts.com


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

looks like i may be visting the h20 side of things again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

This time though I may be upgrading the hose fittings. If you were to remove the connectors on the high speed valve, pump, and water pressure switch, I believe most base connections are female, but what thread size? I hope its american, but you know how that goes!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I've never had a problem with the fittings. They seem to hold quite well. Besides, the thread sizes are not only not American, they are weird metric. 
I'd give them another try.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The part number for the 4 bar fpr is 0280160575 and it is $40.25 from http://www.vwparts.com[HR][/HR]​thanks man. But dont my NS kit come with a 4bar? Im so confuesd. I was reading another thread that says people are getting better results with the stock 3 bar?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Yes, the NS kit comes with a 4 bar fpr. If you decide to use the 3 bar, make sure you have an air/fuel gauge to keep an eye on your fuel mixture.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I've decided that I really don't need the rrfpr, even though it worked great. I can get by on the straight 4 bar. So, if anyone is interested, I'll sell it with the 3 bar included (already drilled and fitted). Send me an email to [email protected]


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

woot. I just ordered the 2.4" pulley from pulleyboys. Has anyone else with an MKIII installed the 2.4"? 
The only thing I'm concerned about is if I need a new belt. Most of you are saying I will, but I look at my tensioner pulley and it seems like it would have enough "spring" left in it to pick up the slack. BTW How do you tell if a belt is slipping?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JollyRoger)*

Bill, I just emailed you regarding my air fuel gauge, but if anyone else is online right now, can you tell me which wire to tap into for my air fuel gauge? I am talking about the o2 sensor wire... I can't figure it out. thanks!
Evan


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bill, I just emailed you regarding my air fuel gauge, but if anyone else is online right now, can you tell me which wire to tap into for my air fuel gauge? I am talking about the o2 sensor wire... I can't figure it out. thanks!
Evan[HR][/HR]​The wire in position 4 of the connector--black or gray, not the white ones.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]woot. I just ordered the 2.4" pulley from pulleyboys. Has anyone else with an MKIII installed the 2.4"? 
The only thing I'm concerned about is if I need a new belt. Most of you are saying I will, but I look at my tensioner pulley and it seems like it would have enough "spring" left in it to pick up the slack. BTW How do you tell if a belt is slipping?[HR][/HR]​NORTAVE2.0--the guy who started the whole 2.4 thing!


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

I installed the Velocity CAI a couple of nights ago. I was previously running an extremely cut open stock airbox. Is it faster? I don't know. Definitely not obvious if it is. Is it slower? That would be odd, but maybe. It's so easy to take in/out, that I may try my old airbox again to see. The way that I have it cut open might mean that I get more air with it. 
There is one thing for sure, the whine of the charger is *SO MUCH LOUDER* . I mean, it's kind of ridiculous, it almost sounds artificial. I like to hear the charger, but at the same time, I don't want to draw unwanted attention. If anyone wants the whole mad max sound, this is it. Obviously, the 2.4" pulley helps too.
[Modified by jcha, 3:35 PM 8-30-2002]


[Modified by jcha, 3:36 PM 8-30-2002]


----------



## NEAL31 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

i think the soud is coming from both the new pully and the cai because i have a cai from aem and it didnt make it sound any louder, and i dont have the pully


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NEAL31)*

sure, but I did the pulley first, which did give an increase in the charger whine. And then a few days later, I did the intake, which really made it louder. But I think you're right, a CAI on the stock charger will not make a big difference.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

the belt needed for the 2.4 on a mk3 can be purchased for 15.00. kelly springfield#802K6 80.2 in. at pep boys the original belt will fit LOOSELY if you want max boost out of the pulley change the belt and i suggest you have an a/f gauge at mininmum i am running 24lb. injectors, aquamist,and an adjustable fpr.n0ow all i need is a new trans.the car has been collecting dust i have been addicted spending money on my new old car


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

I got the air fuel gauge hooked up. Its really nice. It doesn't flop back and forth like the LED ones. Its analog with a dimmer system on it. the car idles anywhere from stoich to full rich. When I am, on the gas the needle pegs at 12, full rich. It seems to vary richness based on how hard I am pushing it.
I went to the track this evening before it got crowded. I did 5 runs, and couldn't get past a 16.5. This is the third time I have run at the track and times seem consistent with what i have run before. Today's 16.5 was my best though. 
I am not sure if I am getting full boost, I need to tighten my belt I think? 
Oh, and I took out my backseat, and everything in the rear, and am on 50lb 17" rims / tires...
Its not that fast, but it runs well and performs well on the street. Its all good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Kewl... thanks for the info Nortave...
I am planning on getting an a/f gauge soon and maybe upgrading injectors. I'm not sure what else I'll need to do because I'm at 6500ft and will only be getting 6-7psi of boost at peak with the 2.4" pulley. Because of the thinner air and cooler temps up here, I don't think I'll have the same retarding issues that you guys have experienced.


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

* W O W* 
This thing has grown into a novel. You should print this out, edit it up and publish it.
I dont even have a SC and I am rarely on this forum but I just had to get up in this post!


[Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr, 2:56 AM 9-1-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is it faster? I don't know. Definitely not obvious if it is. Is it slower? That would be odd, but maybe. It's so easy to take in/out, that I may try my old airbox again to see. The way that I have it cut open might mean that I get more air with it. 
[HR][/HR]​My thoughts on the CAI are, I believe it slows the car down a tad below 3k. However it seems to breath very well after that. The difference between the CAI and airbox is minimal if anything in everyday performance. However, my butt dyno tells me that on hot days 90+ the car definetly drives better. The engine feels smoother like there is less timing retard.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I'm having a few issues with my car right now. Occasionally under full throttle the car is missing. It is most mostly occurs at lower RPM >4000 RPM. I'm going to do some diagnosing this week. I suspect the MAF, TPS, or speed sensor. Also she is due for an oil change. Can you guys tell me what is the expected life of the denso plugs?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

any one get virbations at like 2-3k rpm? Otherwise im running perfect and very happy


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

2kjettaguy, those heavy Audi TT rims probably didn't help but they look so beautiful. I thought JettaRed wasn't too pleased with the performance of his Magnaflow catback?
Some guys with VR6's only did 16.5 in 90 degress weather.
What is the expected life on the denso plugs?
Someone should do a Maintenance Schedule just for the NS SC.
Wouldn't it be nice to have a FAQ site on the Neuspeed SC.
I'm still love the SC but I'm getting tired of answering the same questions as last year. I'm sure JettaRed feels the same. And for some questions I'd like an answer backed up with dyno results (do you hear me Neuspeed). 
*FAQ's on the Neuspeed Supercharger* 
Q 1. I've got an MKIV 2.0L, I heard the z-eng SC is the best.
Q 2. Can my 2.0L handle the boost?
Q 3. Can the tranny handle the extra power?
Q 4. Which cam provide the best gains?
Q 5. Which exhaust give the best gains?
Q 6. Does a CAI really provide any gains?
Q 7. Do I need forged pistons?
Q 8. Do you lower compression when you adding boost?
Q 9. Can I get as much hp/torque with just chip/cam/exhaust/cai?
Q10. Can you intercool it?
Q11. Is Neuspeed going to officially release a smaller pulley kit?
Q12. Why don''t you just trade your car in?
Q13. Where can I buy it online?
Q14. What's the 0-60 & 1/4 mile time?
Q15. Got any dyno's with different pulleys?
Q16. Should have gone turbo?
Q17. Who makes smaller pulleys?
Q18. If I get a smaller pulley do I need water injection?
Q19. Any "how to" instructioons for the aquamist water injection?
Q20. Will it work on an automatic?
Q21. What's the driveability like?
Q22. Will it work at -40 degrees?
Q23. I live in Texas, will it overheat and seize at +130 degrees?
Q25. Does it need a chip?
Q26. Can only 1 person install it?
Q27. How do I pull out the spark plug wire?
Q28. How does JettaRed remove & install it in less than an hour?
Q29. Who sells it for the cheapest?
Q30. What about my warrany?
Q31. I heard the NS SC ain't worth the money. 
This 2.0L dude has well over 5G's in wheels & body kit.
Q32. I'm going to install the SC who can help me?
Neuspeed & JettaRed.
What ever happened to http://www.apsoutlet.com/neuspeedsc.html
Wouldn't it be nice if this was kept up to date with other proven mod?



[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 4:23 AM 9-1-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

Even though my track times were low its ok, I still like the car. The 49# wheel / tire setup is not good for the track, and neither is the heavy ass car. It ran really well tonight in the rain








I am getting water back and will be running the 2.4 soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This time I am adding an led for each sensor in the kit, mounting it OFF the engine and adding a kill switch! That's bottom line if i don't add any more diagnostic and backup equipment


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*FAQ's on the Neuspeed Supercharger* 
Q 1. I've got an MKIV 2.0L, I heard the z-eng SC is the best.
Q 2. Can my 2.0L handle the boost?
Q 3. Can the tranny handle the extra power?
Q 4. Which cam provide the best gains?
Q 5. Which exhaust give the best gains?
Q 6. Does a CAI really provide any gains?
Q 7. Do I need forged pistons?
Q 8. Do you lower compression when you adding boost?
Q 9. Can I get as much hp/torque with just chip/cam/exhaust/cai?
Q10. Can you intercool it?
Q11. Is Neuspeed going to officially release a smaller pulley kit?
Q12. Why don''t you just trade your car in?
Q13. Where can I buy it online?
Q14. What's the 0-60 & 1/4 mile time?
Q15. Got any dyno's with different pulleys?
Q16. Should have gone turbo?
Q17. Who makes smaller pulleys?
Q18. If I get a smaller pulley do I need water injection?
Q19. Any "how to" instructioons for the aquamist water injection?
Q20. Will it work on an automatic?
Q21. What's the driveability like?
Q22. Will it work at -40 degrees?
Q23. I live in Texas, will it overheat and seize at +130 degrees?
Q25. Does it need a chip?
Q26. Can only 1 person install it?
Q27. How do I pull out the spark plug wire?
Q28. How does JettaRed remove & install it in less than an hour?
Q29. Who sells it for the cheapest?
Q30. What about my warrany?
Q31. I heard the NS SC ain't worth the money. 
This 2.0L dude has well over 5G's in wheels & body kit.
Q32. I'm going to install the SC who can help me?
Neuspeed & JettaRed.
[HR][/HR]​A1. Z-Engineering does *not* have a MKIV kit for the 2.0. As to if it's better, that depends on what you want and how you define "better".
A2. The 2.0 is quite durable, but you need to know the health of you engine at all times. A boost gauge and air/fuel gauge, while they look cool, are great diagnostic tools. 10 psi seems to be the high end (conservatively) on the amount of boost you want to use.
A3. If you abuse your tranny, then no. Otherwise, it can.
A4. The 256, 260/256 and even the 268/260 cams are good aftermarket cams. However, you may get a CEL with the 268/260 in a MKIV (AEG) engine.
A5. Exhausts are a matter of opinion. Unlike a turbo, supercharged engines do not seem to perform best with minimal back pressure. There is also a noise factor to consider when deciding which is best.
A6. A CAI may improve performance if properly shielded. However, it’s doubtful if one is better than just a K&N (or other high performance filter) panel filter with the airbox snorkel removed.
A7. Forged pistons are not necessary unless you plan on running very high boost. But then, all bets are off with respect to durability of the charger.
A8. You can (and probably should) lower compression to help with detonation if you decide to run higher boost (10+ psi). But you are also talking about running a pulley smaller than 2.4”.
A9. No. Non-forced induction mods are *not* going to give you the gains that forced induction will for the SAME engine.
A10. Intercooling is not feasible with the Neuspeed design. However, water injection is a viable alternative, but don’t expect it to be the SAME as intercooling. I recommend the Aquamist system. Details can be found at http://www.kcsaab.com and click on Aquamist.
A11. Neuspeed is evaluating smaller pulleys, water injection, and other methods to upgrade the performance. However, anything coming out of Neuspeed MUST be C.A.R.B. certified or they will be fined by C.A.R.B. (Neuspeed is a California-based company.)
A12. Trading-in must be decided based on personal situation. Typically, trading in costs you the price difference between your trade-in and the new car, plus the cost of new registration, plus any outstanding loan balance. Depending on the age and mileage of your car, it could cost well over $6000 minimum to trade in your car.
A13. You can buy online from any Neuspeed reseller. Shop around. Neuspeed offers a 10% discount if you buy direct from them using a Neuspeed credit card.
A14. People have had mixed results in the ¼ and 0-60 times. You must consider wheels, temperature, conditions and weight of the car.
A15. Coming.
A16. The decision to turbo or supercharge is a personal decision. The supercharger comes COMPLETE with C.A.R.B. certification. It can be installed in a day (or less) with basic tools and mechanical competency. The supercharger is truly a bolt-on modification. Turbocharging is more complex and is yet to have a comparable kit.
A17. Pulleyboys http://www.pulleyboys.com is currently the only maker of pulleys specifically for the Neuspeed charger (that will sell to you directly). Other Eaton pulleys, such as TRD pulleys, do not have the correct offset.
A18. Water injection is needed when you start hitting 9 or 10 psi AND you have high ambient temperatures (90+ degrees F.). It’s always a good safety precaution, though not an absolute necessity.
A19. I have put together some instructions for Aquamist installation that I will try to post or will send to you.
A20. Yes, the supercharger works with an automatic.
A21. Driveability is very good with great low end torque and mid-range responsiveness. Power is very linear and delivered all the way to red-line.
A22. Probably, but I’ve not ever been in -40 degrees myself.
A23. The Neuspeed supercharger is selfcontained. There is no reason it should seize at 130+ degrees, but you may.
A24. (Oops, no question.







)
A25. The Neuspeed charger comes with its own chip.
A26. One person can install it themselves, however having someone to check your work is a help. (I installed it myself, with help from Neuspeed on the phone.)
A27. Normally, to remove sparkplug wires, get the right tool, VW part T10029 or equivalent. You can get it from Impex or the equivalent from  Potterman . This tools can be used with or without the charger in place.
A28. I can do it in less than an hour because I’ve done it a dozen times or more (not a complete install, just the charger.)
A29. Shop around, but see A13.
A30. The charger comes with a 36 month or 36,000 mile warranty on the rotor group, with a year or 12,000 miles on everything else (unless you put a smaller pulley on than what came with the charger—I suggest you order the high-altitude version with the 2.6 pulley if you can get 93 octane gas). Your car’s warranty is between you and VW.
A31. Deciding if the Neuspeed charger is worth the money is a personal decision.
A32. Neuspeed’s customer service is great! And, you can always drop me a line. I’ll send you my phone number if you get stuck.
[Modified by JettaRed, 8:10 AM 9-1-2002]


[Modified by JettaRed, 8:13 AM 9-1-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I seriously can't believe you took the time to answer all those questions, we must all be getting tired of the same questions, but when is Neuspeed releasing the Drive By Wire Kit?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

wow, good stuff there. I can see Bill wants to cement his position as NS SC guru!








On a different note (namely a loud, high-pitched wheeee-eeeeee!), I am selling my Velocity CAI. It's a really cool product, but it makes my car a bit too loud. Cruising is no different, but get on the gas, and it sounds like you're on the deck of an aircraft carrier! Maybe the 2.6" pulley with this would be perfect, but, for me at least, the 2.4" and Velocity are a bit much.
If anyone is interested, check the classifieds.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Weird today the car runs fantastic







Maybe I had some bad gas







or it still could be the evil MAF playing tricks on me


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

That's weird you say its too loud. I am running a custom heatshield / cone filter and its still quiet. Do you have the weatherstripping in place? What about the underhood blanket? I actually want a more ricey ride (lol) and want it to be louder. We'll se when I get my 2.4








Last night, or this morning to be technical about it, I was coming home at about 4 am and it was slightly rainy and cold. The car Flew. It was running really well, and actually had top end power. This thing hasn't had top end power since i put the smaller pulley on....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Last night, or this morning to be technical about it, I was coming home at about 4 am and it was slightly rainy and cold. The car Flew. It was running really well, and actually had top end power. This thing hasn't had top end power since i put the smaller pulley on....[HR][/HR]​Amazing what cooler weather will do. Can't wait for winter!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got the air fuel gauge hooked up. Its really nice. It doesn't flop back and forth like the LED ones. Its analog with a dimmer system on it. the car idles anywhere from stoich to full rich. When I am, on the gas the needle pegs at 12, full rich. It seems to vary richness based on how hard I am pushing it.
I went to the track this evening before it got crowded. I did 5 runs, and couldn't get past a 16.5. This is the third time I have run at the track and times seem consistent with what i have run before. Today's 16.5 was my best though. 
I am not sure if I am getting full boost, I need to tighten my belt I think? 
Oh, and I took out my backseat, and everything in the rear, and am on 50lb 17" rims / tires...
Its not that fast, but it runs well and performs well on the street. Its all good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Dude something must be really wrong with your car ,my friend inovillo (vortex name) just took his car to the track the other day and was running 16.0 and 16.1 all night long , his charger is still stock and all he has is the CAI and the 260 cams...Im confused!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]any one get virbations at like 2-3k rpm? Otherwise im running perfect and very happy [HR][/HR]​what type of vibrations...could your clutch be chattering??


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

some buzzing or rattles are not so unusual, but vibrations (like something you can feel) would be odd. Are all the support braces properly installed and tightened? The instructions definitely emphasize that getting the braces adjusted properly is very important.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Dude something must be really wrong with your car ,my friend inovillo (vortex name) just took his car to the track the other day and was running 16.0 and 16.1 all night long , his charger is still stock and all he has is the CAI and the 260 cams...Im confused![HR][/HR]​Me too. So how am I supposed to know if something is wrong? I can't suspect anything, i've gone over everything!!


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when is Neuspeed releasing the Drive By Wire Kit?







[HR][/HR]​It's already out. Eurotuner's mag shows Neuspeed's ad mentioning the DBW kit


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

guys does your SC create virbations? Mine dont seem smooth at all rpms.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Are the vibrations noticeable when you're driving or only when you're turing the throttle by hand? If only when by hand, then don't do that! (j/k)
Really, unless it annoys you while driving, I wouldn't worry about it.
I think the vibration you notice is that the SC and the engine hit a harmonic at a certain rpm (frequency) and they amplify each other, causing a noticeable vibration. The 2.0 would do that by itself around 4000 rpm when driving.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are the vibrations noticeable when you're driving or only when you're turing the throttle by hand? If only when by hand, then don't do that! (j/k)
Really, unless it annoys you while driving, I wouldn't worry about it.
I think the vibration you notice is that the SC and the engine hit a harmonic at a certain rpm (frequency) and they amplify each other, causing a noticeable vibration. The 2.0 would do that by itself around 4000 rpm when driving.[HR][/HR]​I can hear/feel the vibrations in the pedal also. My motor was really smooth before I installed the SC. If everyone else has the same problem than ill feel better. The washer on the stay bracket seemed to quiet the nose down allot. I also had to shim the Heat shield with a small piece of bracket. 
Maybe it is harmonic. But im thinking its going to make nuts and bolts come off my motor unless I loc tight every one of them. 


































[Modified by Lotust, 8:08 PM 9-2-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Your heatshield is different than that of a MKIV car. Feeling the vibration in the pedal is really wierd. Call Neuspeed tomorrow.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

yes i will call them ASAP tomorrow.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Amazing what cooler weather will do. Can't wait for winter!
[HR][/HR]​No kidding. This thing is fun now, but it will be interesting to see how it runs when I go to Lime Rock in November (on my birthday 11/11







) for a high performance driver event (school)


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

The velocity CAI does makes a difference, at least here in Miami where the temp. is between 90 and 95 during the day. About the sound, I also posted a while ago it does sound louder. I don't have the small pulley yet and my SC sounds way louder than "velocity731's". When I did the 1/4 mile, it was almost 90 degrees and I was running with my 17's and my best time was flat 16's. I'm planning on going again for November more less with the 2.5 pulley, 15" rims in the front and hopefully 65-70 degrees. I'm shooting for 15.5-15.6 but we will see how it goes.
I finally got to install my gauges yesterday and I can't pass 5 PSI...







is that normal ??? The car runs hard but I'm wondering if maybe the boost hose has a small leake o something like that...








Anybody else boosting 5 PSI with the stock pulley ?????


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

I boost around 5 and really have to get on it to get to 6. It seems that 6 or 7 is up near redline for me.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

im seeing 3-4 psi max. I think it my PVC to rubber hose. Im gonnna get a all PVC/plactic hose today. 
Neuspeed is going to call me back today about my 2800RPM problem. They knew what i was talkiing about right off the bat. 

-Shawn


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I boost around 5 and really have to get on it to get to 6. It seems that 6 or 7 is up near redline for me. [HR][/HR]​That's about right for a stock pulley (2.8).


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

This thread is ridiculously long! I think this is the longest one ever on vortex, JettaRed you should win an award or something.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

hey guys , so I've been doing some reading on water injection and check out this website..to those of you who already have it , it probably wont be anything new but to those of us who have no experience with it , it should be very informative....
http://www.kennedysdynotune.com/water_injection.htm


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

I wonder if Corky Bell author of "Maximum Boost" is related to Kenne Bell "Superchargers".
Wouldn't it be cool if a company said with the 2.4" pulley & Water Injection we guarantee a 20hp increase or your money back. Of course they would do the install and a before & after dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

Man Neuspeed is a good company, He said some of there superchargers had a bad internal part ( a valve or bracket of some sort). But he thought they got rid of them all by now. I think my was made in 12/00 
But anyways he said they will replace it ASAP.







I thought i was gonna have to deal with a big hassel.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

"Lotust", I sent you an email with a picture of the Bypass valve anti-rattle kit.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Lotust, I need to know if you have the air intake temperature sensor update on your car. This update was released about a month ago. I'm trying to find the source of my problem which hadn't occured until after I installed this kit 3 weeks ago. I'm not sure if its in my head but the car seems to run poorly when its colder out(misfiring) and better when its hot


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Lotust, I need to know if you have the air intake temperature sensor update on your car. This update was released about a month ago. I'm trying to find the source of my problem which hadn't occured until after I installed this kit 3 weeks ago. I'm not sure if its in my head but the car seems to run poorly when its colder out(misfiring) and better when its hot







[HR][/HR]​Funny you say that. I left it unpluged tonight after I was working on the FPR. My check engine light came on thats how i knew i left it off.







I used my vag com to clear the code. But to answer your question. no I never got a update? what is the update ? is it a Eprom chip? 

"Golf_2K2L" yes I I got yer Email of that picture thanks alot for that. IM still getting vibrations







Something just feels off balance. Shawn from neuspeed if working on it. they had me adjust the rear eye brackets UP some to try and rid me of the virrations. it helped alot. that and shimming/nylon washering the stay bracket.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

wow that "Kennedy's Dynotune" article is very informative







thanks for that link. 
as soon as i get these vibration problem Ironed out Im gonna get into the water injection







I cant wait. First i water cooled my PC now im gonna do my car hehe 
edit: * How much boost are you guys getting with the stock pully? * im only seeing 4psi max 


[Modified by Lotust, 10:12 PM 9-4-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Funny you say that. I left it unpluged tonight after I was working on the FPR. My check engine light came on thats how i knew i left it off.







I used my vag com to clear the code. But to answer your question. no I never got a update? what is the update ? is it a Eprom chip? [HR][/HR]​If you have a place to plug it in, then you have the update. Previously Neuspeed forgot to incorporate a place to plug it in.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Funny you say that. I left it unpluged tonight after I was working on the FPR. My check engine light came on thats how i knew i left it off.







I used my vag com to clear the code. But to answer your question. no I never got a update? what is the update ? is it a Eprom chip? 
ahh thanks. how much boost are you getting? 
If you have a place to plug it in, then you have the update. Previously Neuspeed forgot to incorporate a place to plug it in.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
ahh thanks. how much boost are you getting? [HR][/HR]​2000=4 PSI
3000=4 PSI
4000=5 PSI
5000=6 PSI
6000=7 PSI
6300=8 PSI
6500=9 PSI
With the 2.6 Pulley. I was getting about 7 PSI Max at 6500 on the stock 2.8


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

haha maybe thats why i ont see 4 psi i have not gone past 5500 rpms







I wonder if the 2.5 pully is right for me since i dont like to redline?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR] ...since i dont like to redline? [HR][/HR]​Dude, then why'd you get the supercharger? Redline is good!


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]haha maybe thats why i ont see 4 psi i have not gone past 5500 rpms







I wonder if the 2.5 pully is right for me since i dont like to redline? [HR][/HR]​The Redline is your friend!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Why there's people boosting 6-7 PSI with the stock 2.8 pulley and I'm only boosting 5 PSI @ 6500-6800 RPM's ?
Could it be the temperature ? (90+)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why there's people boosting 6-7 PSI with the stock 2.8 pulley and I'm only boosting 5 PSI @ 6500-6800 RPM's ?
Could it be the temperature ? (90+)







[HR][/HR]​Very likely. I got up to 6.5-7 psi with the 2.8 pulley, but mostly it was in the 4-5 psi range. This summer, I noticed 1-2 psi less in really hot weather with the 2.6 and 2.4 pulleys.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

So I guess the weather does have something to do with it...


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Does anyone have an intake temperature guage installed?? Im curious of what the temperatures are with the stock pulley at max boost compared to the samaller pulley with and without the water injection...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

I would like to moniter temps as well!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Are intake temps checkable with the vag-com?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are intake temps checkable with the vag-com?[HR][/HR]​ill go look later to see if i can tell. I was clearing a code last night and i saw 2 different temps but i dont know what is what


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Hey guys, what's a Supercharger?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are intake temps checkable with the vag-com?[HR][/HR]​Yes. Engine measuring block 004. List of VAG-COM Measuring Blocks



[Modified by JettaRed, 6:50 PM 9-5-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey guys, what's a Supercharger?[HR][/HR]​This is a supercharger


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey guys, what's a Supercharger?[HR][/HR]​this is weird http://www.kompressormusic.com/gallery.html you gotta look.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Hey brief thought on charger noise:
Jcha, you say it was ridiculously loud with the velocity intake, correct? That intake also puts the filter in the front bumper, right?
That would put the filter out of the engine bay, making the noise from the charger more noticeable from outside the car because the motor doesn't drain the sound out? 
I am running a cone filter in a custom airbox/heatshield I welded up and painted. I can hear the charger only at WOT and only with the windows down. I usually ride with the windows down when the weather is nice, so I can't hear the charger at all. I have weather stripping on either side of the charger, and hood lining intact. I like the hood lining, so its staying in. 
I just want to rice around with a louder charger







Nothing like doing dumb stuff as a kid muhahah


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

/me stamps feet... I want a loud S-charger. thats it im ditching my stock airbox and getting some sort of home made fresh Air intake system. 
Neuspeed overnighted me a new charger. They said the vibrations i was getting were abnormal.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]/me stamps feet... I want a loud S-charger. thats it im ditching my stock airbox and getting some sort of home made fresh Air intake system. 
Neuspeed overnighted me a new charger. They said the vibrations i was getting were abnormal. [HR][/HR]​You can hack the orginal intake tube down a few inches. It fits perfectly straight down to the bottom of the engine. I will post a few new pics once I get the digicam back. I'm sure Neuspeed would sell you another one too. It shouldn't be that expensive. Cheaper than a aftermarket intake.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Jcha, you say it was ridiculously loud with the velocity intake, correct? That intake also puts the filter in the front bumper, right?
I just want to rice around with a louder charger







Nothing like doing dumb stuff as a kid muhahah[HR][/HR]​My CAI is right below the front bumper...it was instantly more noticeable...and I don't have any hood lining. The car is very loud when I get on it and I love it







....and when your passing a car at full throttle the sound just bounces off of their car. Sounds like a jet.
BTW I pulled passed a BMW 328(I believe) on the highway tonight. He got intrigued by the kompressor badge










[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 1:45 AM 9-6-2002]


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
He got intrigued by the kompressor badge[HR][/HR]​
hehe mine is comming soon


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jcha, you say it was ridiculously loud with the velocity intake, correct? That intake also puts the filter in the front bumper, right?
That would put the filter out of the engine bay, making the noise from the charger more noticeable from outside the car because the motor doesn't drain the sound out? [HR][/HR]​I'd say it's basically like having a loudspeaker up inside the engine compartment versus nearly out of the car and right above the road. Instead of the charger sound getting muffled within the car, it gets bounced off the road. I don't think the noise of the motor has much to do with it. Velocity intake + 2.4" pulley + windows down was too much for me!
By the way, I finally installed a boost gauge, and the highest I've seen is 9.0 psi. I guess that's alright, but I'd like to see 10! It's been pretty cool out, too.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jcha, you say it was ridiculously loud with the velocity intake, correct? That intake also puts the filter in the front bumper, right?
That would put the filter out of the engine bay, making the noise from the charger more noticeable from outside the car because the motor doesn't drain the sound out? 
I'd say it's basically like having a loudspeaker up inside the engine compartment versus nearly out of the car and right above the road. Instead of the charger sound getting muffled within the car, it gets bounced off the road. I don't think the noise of the motor has much to do with it. Velocity intake + 2.4" pulley + windows down was too much for me!
By the way, I finally installed a boost gauge, and the highest I've seen is 9.0 psi. I guess that's alright, but I'd like to see 10! It's been pretty cool out, too.
[HR][/HR]​Which pulley are you running now, 2.4 or 2.5?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

2.4"


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2.4"[HR][/HR]​with water injection?


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*High octane fuel*

did anyone try some 108 octane fuel by any chance. Its available here in Ottawa at Drummonds Gas station for 2$ a liter (ouchhh). They can only pour it in a canister. Alot of people get it before heading to the track...
What would be the effect of such high octane?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (l8zer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2.4"
with water injection?[HR][/HR]​yup.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High octane fuel (l8zer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]did anyone try some 108 octane fuel by any chance. Its available here in Ottawa at Drummonds Gas station for 2$ a liter (ouchhh). They can only pour it in a canister. Alot of people get it before heading to the track...
What would be the effect of such high octane?[HR][/HR]​Timing would not retard as much (to correct for pinging), so you would realize more power.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd say it's basically like having a loudspeaker up inside the engine compartment versus nearly out of the car and right above the road. Instead of the charger sound getting muffled within the car, it gets bounced off the road. I don't think the noise of the motor has much to do with it. Velocity intake + 2.4" pulley + windows down was too much for me!
By the way, I finally installed a boost gauge, and the highest I've seen is 9.0 psi. I guess that's alright, but I'd like to see 10! It's been pretty cool out, too.
[HR][/HR]​What belt are you using? 
Are you still selling that intake? I might want to give the noise a try


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What belt are you using? Are you still selling that intake? I might want to give the noise a try [HR][/HR]​same set-up as Bill:
I'm currently running a 2.4" pulley with an 82.5" belt (Gates K060825) and the stock idler
The velocity intake I had sold with a quickness. I was asking $125 shipped, and lots of people jumped on it. Someone even offered $150, but I stuck with my original asking price to one of the guys who responded quickly.
It's a nice product, but now I'm back to my massively cut open stock air box.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

The mk4 guys are so obsessed with the cold air intake business. I think I'll just make my own or something


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I asked Bill but I guess he's kinda bussy...
If I get the 2.5" pulley in my MK4, which belt do I need to buy and where can I get it? (I'm assuming I need a new belt, please somebody correct me if I'm wrong)
TIA for your help guys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

that's a tough call. When I had my 2.6, I was very close to the end of the line on the tensioner. I'm not sure if I could have tightened it properly with the 2.5" pulley. The belt I'm using now is good with the 2.4, but I'm not sure how easily you could get it on with the 2.5 pulley. This is the Gates K060825, which I got at the local auto parts store. Keep in mind it is ribbed only on one side, which is a little odd. According to Bill, NS says this is fine. If you look at the belt path diagram, the non-ribbed side will hit the idler pulley (which is smooth anyway), and the AC. Anyhoo, you could always get the 2.5 pulley and try it with the stock belt. If it doesn't work, try the Gates belt.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

Thanks for the answer. I guess I will do that. Just get the 2.5" and see how it works. Anybody else running the 2.5 pulley ???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks for the answer. I guess I will do that. Just get the 2.5" and see how it works. Anybody else running the 2.5 pulley ???[HR][/HR]​My firewall blocked your IM before. I'm trying the 2.5 pulley again to see if it makes any difference. It's hard to tell, though boost is about 1 psi less for the mid-range. I'm going to put the 2.4 back one once I get a bracked to mount a larger idler pulley. I think while the 2.4 builds boost quicker, I also think (know) timing is pulled back more. I really want to get some methanol to up the octane of the spray.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

oh guys im so happy now..... my Noise/vibrations are gone!!! hip hip Hoooray








Now I gotta ship this farked up charger back to them to get my money back









Will i void my warranty with 2.5 pully?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

If you have the 2.6, I'd leave that on until you know this one is going to work ok for you. Yes, technically, you void your warranty if you swap pulleys.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you have the 2.6, I'd leave that on until you know this one is going to work ok for you. Yes, technically, you void your warranty if you swap pulleys.[HR][/HR]​yeah i guess ill leave it on for a year or so. I just waxed a 2000 golf 2.0 , the guy caught me at the light and sad NICE whip man. You got a turbo ?
















man my car flys on the hwy at 60+mph 60 threw 100mph is O so fast huh. 
its faster than my old GT mustang at 60+ actually , But my old stang would kill my VW at 0-60mph












[Modified by Lotust, 9:14 PM 9-6-2002]


----------



## WpgCabby (May 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

So if you use the 2.6 pully and have a problem is it possible to put the 2.8 back on fot warranty without neuspeed knowing or is there some sort of seal that gets broken ?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (WpgCabby)*

I doubt that you'll have problems with the 2.6, but yes, there is a seal on the not that gets broken when you remove it.


----------



## WpgCabby (May 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Is the difference between the 2.8 and 2.6 pully big enough to justify voiding the warranty, in your opinion ?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (WpgCabby)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is the difference between the 2.8 and 2.6 pully big enough to justify voiding the warranty, in your opinion ?[HR][/HR]​ditto


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (WpgCabby)*

Well, if there are problems with your charger that are warrenty related i think they would face themselves very early in the life of the charger. 
If you plan to do water injection, I think the 2.6" pulley is great. Without it, honestly my opinion is that the car drives lifeless after 4k without any way to cool the boost. Getting that instant 5 psi is fun but shifting at 4k because there is no power left, even with 9 psi is not fun.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

you would seriously recommend the water? Would a cam help out after 4k?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

I ran the 2.6 without water from December of last year through March, but the weather was cooler. Now that it's starting to get cooler again, I think it would be "safe" to get the 2.6 (at least) for the winter. Then when it heats up next April, you can get water or put a bigger pulley back on.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Having run a whole bunch of combinations this summer, I have to say I honestly do not like the way the 2.6" pulley drives without water injection. Its so rough on the top end. Air Fuel gauge says I am getting enough fuel, but timing seems to be going crazy. I am switching back to the stock pully tommorow until my new water injection setup comes in. IN the meantime, I am opting for another intake solution. I am getting this pipe from ATP. Its 69$, polished stainless. What a deal! I am buying a 2.5" silicone connector and I already have a cone filter.


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Options for more power*

Options for more Power... has anyone thought about this yet?
As we all know, lightened pullies can make a pretty substantial difference in the engine response of our cars... the problem is that usually a company will make their pulleys under drive too.
Has anyone thought of contacting Pulley Boys or Unorthodox, etc about manufacturing a set of pulleys that are the same size as the factory pulleys, but *lighter?*
I don't know how big of a difference it would make but it could be the source for a welcomed bump.
Worth a try, let me know what you think.
Tyler


----------



## 2DoorFury (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (kingsfan01)*

You can always buy a smaller belt. UR already has pullies for the mk4 and mk3 2.0 engines and ECS has teh for the mk4 2.0 as well. I think both of them are just a little bit smaller than stock not true underdrive pullies, but the are lighter. I believe the UR are about 400 from NOPI and even more if you order direct, ECS is 220.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (kingsfan01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Has anyone thought of contacting Pulley Boys or Unorthodox, etc about manufacturing a set of pulleys that are the same size as the factory pulleys, but *lighter?*[HR][/HR]​I did talk to pulleyboys about a set of lightened pulleys, and considering the lack of response to the supercharger pulleys (or at least when I communicated with them), there wasn't the business case for them. When you consider that on the mkiv, the only significant pulley is the crank pulley and it has a purpose to dampen engine vibration, the better approach would be to go with a lightened flywheel instead.


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I did talk to pulleyboys about a set of lightened pulleys, and considering the lack of response to the supercharger pulleys (or at least when I communicated with them), there wasn't the business case for them. When you consider that on the mkiv, the only significant pulley is the crank pulley and it has a purpose to dampen engine vibration, the better approach would be to go with a lightened flywheel instead.[HR][/HR]​I didn't think about the dampening... I can see where the lightened flywheel would deffinatley be a help.
Bill if you don't mind me asking, how much do you think you have spent (materials only i.e. water, charger, pulley's etc)? The reason I ask is, I have the oppertunity to swap in a almost new (5K miles) 2002 1.8t for $3500... since I wouldn't need to wait for Neuspeed to finish developing/testing the SC, it might be a better route to take. BTW - the engine comes with everything including 1.8t brake setup and axles etc.
Tyler


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (kingsfan01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Bill if you don't mind me asking, how much do you think you have spent (materials only i.e. water, charger, pulley's etc)? The reason I ask is, I have the oppertunity to swap in a almost new (5K miles) 2002 1.8t for $3500... since I wouldn't need to wait for Neuspeed to finish developing/testing the SC, it might be a better route to take. BTW - the engine comes with everything including 1.8t brake setup and axles etc.
Tyler[HR][/HR]​If $3500 is ALL it was going to cost you to swap in the 1.8T, then definitely do it. I don't think I've spent quite $3500, but close to it. The 1.8T is such a better engine to work with, but I don't think it's going to be as cheap as you think.
Talk to Evan (2kjettaguy) since he already looked into doing that when he had a 1.8T out of a totalled car. You can see he opted to keep the supercharged 2.0.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

has anyone removed the AC in their 2.0 SC? I am awaiting the arrival of the pulley I need to do it in my car. I never had the AC running in my car since the swap (4 years ago - planned on removing it eventually), but I do have the compressor, since the belt rides on it. I figure that removing it will free up a LITTLE power (really none), but it will lighten things up, make more space, and lessen the load on that belt (less things to turn and less length to the belt). The only issue I am going to have is what size belt to get. If anyone has done this, please let me know what you have done for a belt. 
I am also going to be moving the battery to the trunk for balance and so I can shorten the intake plumbing to the charger and put the filter on the drivers side. The way it is now, I figure all that piping has to be raising the intake temp a little bit, since the pipe gets pretty warm being right over the engine. You MKIV guys have a shorter intake pipe, since the airbox is on the driver's side already


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (blubayou)*

You could always use a string to measure the length of the path a belt would take without the AC.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

that's what I figured I'd do if no one knows. I was just hoping to know the size before hand, so I could get all the parts together and just do it. Rather than putting the pulley on, measuring it, replacing the pulley with the old one, going and finding the right size, changing the pulley again, etc...
How easy are the different sized belts to come by (what length increments do they come in)? I have never had to buy a belt other than in stock sizes, so I am a little wet behind the ears as far as "pulley & belt tech" is concerned
Thanks JR


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
How easy are the different sized belts to come by (what length increments do they come in)? I have never had to buy a belt other than in stock sizes, so I am a little wet behind the ears as far as "pulley & belt tech" is concerned
Thanks JR[HR][/HR]​Once you know the size, just about any parts store will carry something close. Gates, Dayco, etc. are the manufacturers. Just make sure you get a 6-rib belt.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

Great. So all 6 ribbed belts are/should be the same width, I assume?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Great. So all 6 ribbed belts are/should be the same width, I assume?[HR][/HR]​That's been my experience.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

I installed the 2.4" pulley last night. Yippie-Kay-Yay. So much fun. The car picks up way quicker and definitley pulls a bit harder too now.
Nortave, I got that 802K6 belt you reccomended.... BARELY fit. Its soooo tight, and my tensioner is cranked all the way up... Was yours like this? I guess its a good thing cause there's no way the belt will slip, its just really hard to get the belt on and off...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (JollyRoger)*

Do you use water injection? How is the top end? I have none with the 2.6 and no water.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (2kjettaguy)*

I'm at 6500ft above sea level and barely getting 6psi because of the thinner air. As a result I don't have as much hp gains but also don't have to worry about water injection or the detonation problems that you guys have experienced...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (JollyRoger)*

I see. In some ways that sucks, in others it doesn't.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (2kjettaguy)*

Yeah, I'm definitely anxious to take it down to sea level for a day


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm at 6500ft above sea level and barely getting 6psi because of the thinner air. As a result I don't have as much hp gains but also don't have to worry about water injection or the detonation problems that you guys have experienced...







[HR][/HR]​Wow! What were you getting before?


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

I need to hook up a boost gauge to get an accurate reading of what I'm getting now.
Previously, with the 2.6" pulley I was getting 4 - 4.5psi max.
Yeah it sucks. Of course, its all relative, everyone else's car up here is slow too


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Options for more power (JollyRoger)*

I'll tell you what, I would trade a few psi to live in Durango!
Mmmm, Hermosa Creek Trail ......


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I need to hook up a boost gauge to get an accurate reading of what I'm getting now.
Previously, with the 2.6" pulley I was getting 4 - 4.5psi max.
Yeah it sucks. Of course, its all relative, everyone else's car up here is slow too







[HR][/HR]​
yep same here. im at sea level too


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Options for more power (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How is the top end? I have none with the 2.6 and no water. [HR][/HR]​








If your car is not getting top end on a day like today I'd think something is wrong. I get excellent pull after 4k, thats were all the power is.







(Maybe the cam helps out a little?) When its warm 85+ it doesnt pull as well in the 6k range. Today the car ran like a wild banshee.








I hopefully will be joining you guys with H20 and 2.4 fairly soon


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (TooLFan46n2)*

top end was a little more there, but I swear the car runs like trash past 4k. I have to shift like a diesel truck. 4k, 4k, 4k, 4k, 5th...
It sucks and I am not exactly happy about it but there isn't much I can do. I am not about to destroy my motor and put in a turbo. Though maybe...
I have water coming soon. In the meantime I might reset my ecu by disconnecting the battery


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (2kjettaguy)*

hey guys what is your opinion on the Sparco water injection kit , I found one for $225.00 and its a complete kit ..I am really interested in this but I need the experts opinion (<- you guys!! ) So let me know!!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll tell you what, I would trade a few psi to live in Durango!
Mmmm, Hermosa Creek Trail ......[HR][/HR]​Yep it sure is a nice place to live... too bad a bunch of our trails just burned up in the fires but there's still plenty more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quote:[HR][/HR]yep same here. im at sea level too







[HR][/HR]​hehehehe


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey guys what is your opinion on the Sparco water injection kit , I found one for $225.00 and its a complete kit ..I am really interested in this but I need the experts opinion (<- you guys!! ) So let me know!!!
[HR][/HR]​I've heard that the problem is that it doesn't have a strong enough pump to effectively atomize the water--the pump has been likened to a windshield washer pump.


[Modified by JettaRed, 12:12 PM 9-12-2002]


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll tell you what, I would trade a few psi to live in Durango!
Mmmm, Hermosa Creek Trail ......[HR][/HR]​amen to that, some of the best trails in the world


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll tell you what, I would trade a few psi to live in Durango!
Mmmm, Hermosa Creek Trail ......
amen to that, some of the best trails in the world[HR][/HR]​Dudes, we're talkin' VWs here--not mountain biking!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

Hey you Maryland folk. This Saturday there is a VW event at Cecil (sp?) County Raceway. I was wondering if any of you guys are planning on going? I probably will and I would love to meet you guys.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (TooLFan46n2)*

I got my timing back! The car pulls so much harder now and doesn't run rough anymore! I disconnected the battery for about an hour to reset the adaptation of the ecu. If you haven't done this yet for the waether change, do it. I bet i got back an average of 10 degrees timing between idle and 5500. It still retards at the top end, but I have a fix for that soon. 
Anyone with water injection: Now that there have been a few cold nights have you had to alter settings any? Do you still feel it offers a gain in power on a cold night?
What about when its freezing outside, will we still need it?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (2kjettaguy)*

i ran the 5mm nozzle when it was cold and the 6mm when it warmed up.i did not change the activation of approx. 6 psi. that reminds me i still have that car


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dudes, we're talkin' VWs here--not mountain biking!







[HR][/HR]​ok, how's this: my O2 sensor has been going bad. I finally decide to get a new one, and almost ordered it from Impex for $95. I decide to check with my dealer, and they said they have some coming in at a cost of $28. Uh, yeah, right. Well, they came in yesterday, and I went to pick one up. Indeed, it is exactly the same $100 part, for $28!! Not bad, eh?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (jcha)*

Cool. Buy a couple!
I just removed the AC compressor from my SC'd engine. I got the pulley from SPEED (thanks, BTW) and got the belts last night. I took a somewhat educated guess on the belt length, and it worked perfect! Only problem was that the 12x685 belt I was told to get for the waterpump, didn't fit right. It was bigger (width/thickness) than it should be for those pulleys. Got a new one this morning, and it is right one. No more AC compressor (the rest is already gone), and now a shorter belt for the SC to run on. There is no slip in the SC belt either. If anyone wants the part #'s/sizes, LMK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, how's this: my O2 sensor has been going bad. I finally decide to get a new one, and almost ordered it from Impex for $95. I decide to check with my dealer, and they said they have some coming in at a cost of $28. Uh, yeah, right. Well, they came in yesterday, and I went to pick one up. Indeed, it is exactly the same $100 part, for $28!! Not bad, eh?
[HR][/HR]​Wow. Must have been the same reasone they dropped MAF prices to $50!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

Now that's it's getting cooler







I tried something new. I dropped the trigger pressure for the water to about 5 psi. I'm using a .4mm nozzle and the 2.5" pulley (still looking for methanol). The car feels like it picked up some kick.
I was figuring that with water coming on later, the engine has already started to retard the timing, so for the short time the water is spraying, the ecu doesn't adjust the timing back up. I figured if I have it come on sooner, it will have more of a chance to eliminate detonation.
Now, this is contrary to earlier tests this summer, but I had my old MAF on and was getting misfires like crazy if the water came on too soon. I think the MAF was the problem all along because now everything works great.
If you have water, you may want to experiment a little. If you get consistent misfires, it may be worth $50 to get a new MAF.


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

Hey Bill,

I've got another ? for you pertaining to your setup...
Have you installed or thought about running a "fuel" meter in your windshield washer tank to monitor the levels? 
The reason I ask is as I piece together all the pieces need for the upcoming DBW SC release, I want to be good to go. I bought a 3 guage panel and have 15psi boost guage, & a/f meter... I need one more and thought a meter for the aquamist would be a good idea...what do you think or do you have any suggestions on a third guage...besides EGT?
Tyler


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (kingsfan01)*

I would go with an oil pressure or oil temperature gauge. I think the a/f gauge give you sufficient information about your a/f mixtures and that an EGT gauge (the cheap ones--not wideband) isn't going to tell you anything more.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

guys im only seeing 3 1/2 - 4 psi max . is that normal?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]guys im only seeing 3 1/2 - 4 psi max . is that normal?[HR][/HR]​You should see 4 to 7 psi with the 2.8 pulley. 4 psi around 3000 rpm and 7 psi at 6500 rpms. If you are seeing 4 psi max then your belt may be slipping (you won't always hear it) or the bypass valve isn't shutting all the way.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

humm. any suggestions to tighten the belt? Maybe try some belt dressing? I have a Auto tensioner http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I do hear a slight screetch when I cold start my car. But after its been warmed up I dont hear the screetch when I start it up.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR] hey guys what is your opinion on the Sparco water injection kit , I found one for $225.00 and its a complete kit ..I am really interested in this but I need the experts opinion (<- you guys!! ) So let me know!!![HR][/HR]​
quote:[HR][/HR]I've heard that the problem is that it doesn't have a strong enough pump to effectively atomize the water--the pump has been likened to a windshield washer pump. [HR][/HR]​so I take it you arent recomending this unit....








any Idea how much the aquamist system is currently running for???


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Options for more power (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR] any Idea how much the aquamist system is currently running for???







[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR] any Idea how much the aquamist system is currently running for???







[HR][/HR]​There are several different models. I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) :
The 1s is: $450
The 2c is: $650
There is also a higher model (2s?) I believe.
I'm very interested in picking up a 2c kit. But I'm not going to and can't afford to pay that much. I'm going to do some searching on other forums and sites looking for a cheaper price or a group buy. www.kcsaab.com ran a GB awhile back, however I don't think they will do another one. You can also buy the 1s kit and then upgrade to the 2c.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (Lotust)*

I would check your bypass valve. You should have smooth movement throughout the entire range of motion of the unit. If it is sticking at all it will limit your boost. I thought you had mentioned in an earlier post that Neuspeed sent you the bypass valve adjustment bushings (I think that is what they are called). Maybe you didn't set your bypass up correctly when you changed out the bushings?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]humm. any suggestions to tighten the belt? Maybe try some belt dressing? I have a Auto tensioner http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I do hear a slight screetch when I cold start my car. But after its been warmed up I dont hear the screetch when I start it up. [HR][/HR]​
should i call Neuspeed?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Options for more power (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]humm. any suggestions to tighten the belt? Maybe try some belt dressing? I have a Auto tensioner http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I do hear a slight screetch when I cold start my car. But after its been warmed up I dont hear the screetch when I start it up. 
should i call Neuspeed? [HR][/HR]​I also get screeching on cold starts. Not as much anymore....it always goes away once the car's been running a few minutes.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I also get screeching on cold starts. Not as much anymore....it always goes away once the car's been running a few minutes.[HR][/HR]​There is a good chance that your belt is rubbing, but not slipping. It's likely it is rubbing on the flange of the idler pulley, either inner or outer. Look and see if the belt is in the direct center or not.
If the belt is rubbing, use belt dressing to stop the noise and eventually it will diminish, but it may never go completely away on cold starts.


[Modified by JettaRed, 5:34 AM 9-17-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

I think I may have found the culprit behind my intermitent problems. While going over the engine I found this:








It's a small hole in the Air Intake Temp Sensor. Car feels much smoother and stronger now.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (TooLFan46n2)*

What made the hole? Did you plug it? Where is that part? I don't know if MKIVs have it.
BTW, I'm contemplating a career change. I want to sell VWs.







I've applied to a local dealership and will let you know what happens!


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Options for more power (TooLFan46n2)*


















yes I have that vaccume fitting


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Options for more power (Lotust)*

Lotust, you are low on coolant.
And Bill, you know far too much about VWs to be a salesperson! Seriously, I think ignorant sales guys actually sell more cars. If anything, you should go work for Neuspeed, but that involves quite a move.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (jcha)*

Cool move Bill, may I ask where you applied?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cool move Bill, may I ask where you applied? [HR][/HR]​Let's see if they make an offer first, then I'll be happy to say. 
I've been in the information technology business in one form or another for the last 25 years!







Ouch! And I want to do somethng fun now. I figure I'll know soon enough if I can cut it.
I was recently "downsized" and am looking at commuting to northern Virginia or selling cars in Frederick. If I can make a living at it, it'll be a no brainer. I fought DC traffic for 10 years before and don't want to do it again--it's just gotten worse!
Anyhow, let me say it's one of the larger dealerships in Maryland and they have some pretty cool ideas for future expansion, etc. If this comes through, I'll let you know. (BTW, Neuspeed has considered an east coast office, but not yet--I've already asked.







)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

oops! I counted wrong. I've been doing computers and IT stuff for only 22 years!








I feel so much younger!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

and i thought i was one of the older farts on here







i guess it would be nice having a job you like







.......if you arent going to sell dubs stay on unemployment










[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:58 AM 9-18-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Options for more power (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and i thought i was one of the older farts on here







i guess it would be nice having a job you like







.......if you arent going to sell dubs stay on unemployment







[HR][/HR]​LOL. But unemployment is hard work!








Anyway, the car is running incredibly well lately and I don't know why other than (1) it's been cooler and (2) I'm having the water come on at around 5 psi. I can actually feel the car surge sometimes. 
I'm still trying to find methanol locally. Brad pointed me to an online source http://www.buyracegas.com that he read about in the bimmerforums, but after shipping it would cost about $67 for 5 gallons. I've got to conserve money right now







so I'll wait.
I did get a cylinder 4 misfire CEL yesterday, but that was after I put what was left of my home made octane booster in the car with half a tank of gas. Interesting. I reset the code and filled the tank, ran the car hard, and no light. Very interesting.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

It's all happening!
I can barely contain my excitement! I just got back from shipping my ECU to Cali for the re-chip. Charger goes in on Saturday! I'm going to run the stock pulley for a few months until it gets colder (that means anything below 85 here in Tampa). That should give me enough time to save for water injection.
Which pulley would you recommend running without water in air temps between 70 and 80?


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (VeeDub2.0)*

VeeDub2.0 are a member of Tampa V-dubs??


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (VeeDub2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's all happening!
I can barely contain my excitement! I just got back from shipping my ECU to Cali for the re-chip. Charger goes in on Saturday! I'm going to run the stock pulley for a few months until it gets colder (that means anything below 85 here in Tampa). That should give me enough time to save for water injection.
Which pulley would you recommend running without water in air temps between 70 and 80?[HR][/HR]​2.6". You may go with the 2.5" but may have some problems though... A CAI and an adjustable FPR would help if you are not getting the water injection kit for now...
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VeeDub2.0 are a member of Tampa V-dubs?? [HR][/HR]​Yes, he's from Tampa VeeDubs...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Options for more power (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where is it George?[HR][/HR]​








The elbow in my hand is the new elbow Neuspeed sent me. It has a larger hole that is sized to the Air Intake Temp Sensor. The blowoff recirculation hose connects into the temp sensor. You can see the orginal elbow in the background that leaves the sensor unconnected. 
quote:[HR][/HR]What made the hole? Did you plug it? Where is that part? I don't know if MKIVs have it.
[HR][/HR]​This sensor is only found on the mk3 98-99, not sure about the mk4. I didn't plug it just reinstalled the first elbow.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Options for more power (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VeeDub2.0 are a member of Tampa V-dubs?? 
Yes, he's from Tampa VeeDubs... [HR][/HR]​Woah, I feel famous


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*pics*

By the way, I don't think I ever posted pics of my setup.
This is the Aquamist 2c and the 2.4" pulley. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: pics (jcha)*

Does anyone know if we can log block 120 & 115 on our 2.0l in VAG-COM like the 1.8T crowd are doing? Being 120 for crank HP & torque, and 115 for boost?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: pics (l8zer)*

Well, block 120 is in Neutonmeters of torque, not pound/feet so you need to do a conversion. Block 115 will not work because our motors have no MAP (Manifold Absolute Pressure) sensor. Without that the 2.0 has absolutely no idea what our manifold pressure is beyond 0. That is also something that makes a turbo or supercharged 2.0, or vr6 for that matter, hard to fuel!


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: pics (2kjettaguy)*

I found an excel sheet that graphs out block 120 into hp and torque (pound/feet).. I'll do the reading tonight! To bad about the 115 block, would have been nice to get an actual boost reading diagram. I finally got the chance to finish my boost gauge install last night. I got 7.5psi at 6100 rpm. this with the 2.8 pulley. Oh and on a automatic also... soon to be 5 speed though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: pics (l8zer)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I got 7.5psi at 6100 rpm. this with the 2.8 pulley. Oh and on a automatic also... soon to be 5 speed though.[HR][/HR]​That sounds right. Actually, that's pretty good with the 2.8 pulley. For comparison purposes, I get 7 psi at 4000 rpm with a 2.5 pulley.


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: pics (JettaRed)*

is boost only registered when under load? like if I cruze down the highway with the RPM at 3500, my boost is 0psi.. if I step on it at the same RPM, then boost goes up untill I let go of the gas pedal again. I want to make sure all is working like it should.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: pics (l8zer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I found an excel sheet that graphs out block 120 into hp and torque (pound/feet).. I'll do the reading tonight![HR][/HR]​ok, but don't be surprised if your numbers are way, way off. I've done it before, and JettaRed did it too, and it just doesn't work. Basically, the ecu is calculating what it thinks your Torque should be, based on readings it takes and assumptions about your engine. In doing it's calculations, it doesn't "know" that you have a supercharger. There is nothing on the car that actually measures Torque.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: pics (l8zer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is boost only registered when under load? like if I cruze down the highway with the RPM at 3500, my boost is 0psi.. if I step on it at the same RPM, then boost goes up untill I let go of the gas pedal again. I want to make sure all is working like it should.[HR][/HR]​That's normal. That's the effect of the bypass valve. When not under load, it opens to recirculate the air through the rotors and not to the cylinders. When you step on it and create a load, the valve closes and directs all the air into the manifold.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: pics (JettaRed)*

I just checked my deleted items folder in my outlook email program. Its basically a list of "High Altitude Pulley for NS Supercharger" email notifications.... 100's of them!! This thread is huge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: pics (2kjettaguy)*

anyone speak to neuspeed lately,new developements,chip for smaller pulley,or thier results with aquamist. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: pics (NORTAVE2.0)*

I just spoke with them, but only about warrenty stuff cause one of the brackets on my intake piping on the sc kit broke... they got the new part sent out the same day for free. Would've cost me $60. Its times like this when you look back and see that it pays to fork over a little extra cash for a quality product like this... Those guys rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: pics (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Those guys rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## WpgCabby (May 5, 2002)

*Re: pics (JettaRed)*

Does anybody know if the warranty is transferable on a used charger ?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: pics (WpgCabby)*

yes they do rock. there sending me the right intake pipe with a spot for my intake sensor free of charge. They are good guys and im very happy with the way they treat customers
thanks TooLFan46n2









I like this mug









[Modified by Lotust, 9:06 PM 9-19-2002]


[Modified by Lotust, 7:53 AM 9-20-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: pics (Lotust)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For anyone thats interested I searched around for some info on the Aquamist. There appears to be not much of a markup on the kits. Finding them below retail cost is very difficult. I searched through 3 other forums and they had all done group guys...all from www.kcsaab.com My gathering is kcsaab waits one year before running another group buy on each forum. One ended last month on a MR-2 forum, they saved 20%







So I guess I will by a 1s kit to start then later upgrade. I want to run the 2.4 pulley.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: pics (Lotust)*

Opps, double post










[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 9:38 AM 9-20-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: pics (TooLFan46n2)*

To everyone running smaller than the 2.8 pulley, are you still using the spark plugs that came with the kit? Or have you switched to a cooler plug. JR plugs are you currently running right now?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: pics (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]To everyone running smaller than the 2.8 pulley, are you still using the spark plugs that came with the kit? Or have you switched to a cooler plug. JR plugs are you currently running right now?[HR][/HR]​Denso IK-22s


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: pics (JettaRed)*

the ngk BKR7E-11 seem to work best in my car and they were 11.00 per plug cheaper. they look cleaner when i pulled them too


----------



## 2DoorFury (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: pics (NORTAVE2.0)*

I know that some magazine has already showed how to do this but, has anyone on vortex started to run nitrous with the NS S/C yet? I am debating on which one to go with first. The nitrous is cheaper but I won't have it on all the time. The S/C is more expensive but is on all the time. So does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Air/Fuel Gauge Install?*

Hey Bill (or anyone else that may know)... I got the Autometer Air/fuel gauge (the automotive light show one







), and have no idea where to run the wires. I have heard conflicting reports about tapping the signal wire to the O2 sensor, not doing it that way, using a stand alone O2 sensor, etc.
Could you enlighten me on the install procedure? Specifically where to tap the signal wire (violet) into, and where to splice the power wire into (red). I assume the power should be spliced somewhere off the fuse box rather than direct to the battery.
Any help on this subject you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Air/Fuel Gauge Install? (kingsfan01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Bill (or anyone else that may know)... I got the Autometer Air/fuel gauge (the automotive light show one







), and have no idea where to run the wires. I have heard conflicting reports about tapping the signal wire to the O2 sensor, not doing it that way, using a stand alone O2 sensor, etc.
Could you enlighten me on the install procedure? Specifically where to tap the signal wire (violet) into, and where to splice the power wire into (red). I assume the power should be spliced somewhere off the fuse box rather than direct to the battery.
Any help on this subject you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Tyler[HR][/HR]​The easy part first. Tap the fuse box for power. Pick a fuse that is on only when the ignition is on. I actually found an unused slot in the middle of all the fuses to use.
I'm pretty sure the 2001 cars still used o2 sensors that fluctuate between 0 and 1 v. The 2002 cars fluctuate between 0v and 5v. I tapped the signal wire that resides in position of the connector that connects the o2 wiring to the car's cable harness. THe junction is under the passenger door under a black dome cover. The reason I say position 4 is because the wire is a different color on the car side of the junction. On the o2 side, I believe it's black (or gray, whichever is in the outer position) but definitely not the white wires.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*need help on possible maf problem*

Symptoms: 
- bad hesitation at low/mid rpms (pulls like mad at high rpm)
- slightly rough idle
- and the odd one: sit in car, out of gear, idling. Turn on AC, and blip throttle. RPMs rise, then fall to ~400, car nearly stalls, then recovers.
VAG-COM measurements: 
no CEL, no codes
no difference in mass flow readings when MAF is plugged/unplugged
Which brings up the question: what block is actually reading the MAF reading?
Blocks 002, 003, 101 all show reasonable air flow readings (g/s), but it doesn't matter if the MAF is plugged in, so they must be reading something else.
The Block 055, 056 readings change a bit with the MAF plugged in or not, but I would expect something with the MAF plugged in and zero with it unplugged.
Block 070 reads zero either way, so maybe this one is actually reading the MAF.
Also, Block 202 shows some misfires. All cylinders fluctuate between 0 and 460/sec while idling.
For those of you with a vag-com, I would be really interested in what your healthy readings are in these blocks.
I'll check if my dealer has MAFs in stock tomorrow, and if so, will buy one, but I would appreciate any insight.
Thanks all.


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Air/Fuel Gauge Install? (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm pretty sure the 2001 cars still used o2 sensors that fluctuate between 0 and 1 v. The 2002 cars fluctuate between 0v and 5v.[HR][/HR]​Thanks Bill... I'll have to get under the car and take a look... I have a 2001.5 (DBW) so I am hoping to have the 0V-1V... do they look different than the 0V-5V (different wire count, etc).
You haven't had any trouble having it connected to the car's wiring harness?
Thanks again,
Tyler


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Air/Fuel Gauge Install? (kingsfan01)*

I believe the newer o2 sensors (0-5v) have six wires instead of four.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (jcha)*

Anyone have any ideas about my above-described issues??
TIA


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (jcha)*

well, the same wonderful dealer who sold me an O2 sensor for $28 claims that the $60 maf doesn't fit my car! I guess you win some and you lose some. Looks like I'll be ordering this online.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, the same wonderful dealer who sold me an O2 sensor for $28 claims that the $60 maf doesn't fit my car! I guess you win some and you lose some. Looks like I'll be ordering this online.
[HR][/HR]​What's the part number? I have a 2000 and the MAF cost me $50 from the dealer, including tax!


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What's the part number? I have a 2000 and the MAF cost me $50 from the dealer, including tax![HR][/HR]​I didn't get a part number from the dealer, but I can check the number on my maf later today. I would be totally shocked if our part numbers differed. I was also reading the john green maf thread, and he mentions that in fact the harnesses go bad. Did you replace yours?
By the way, did you see my (long-winded) symptoms post? I'm curious if this sounds familiar. I'm annoyed with the fact that I'm not throwing any codes.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (jcha)*

I didn't read it (or did I?--short term memory is bad), but when my MAF went bad, it didn't throw codes specific to the MAF. I was getting misfires codes pretty regularly/easily, but nothing specific to the MAF. Then, all of a sudden, the thing went big time. My engine couldn't keep an idle. I don't remember if there were any codes then, either.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

Why the switch back to the 2.5 pulley?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why the switch back to the 2.5 pulley?[HR][/HR]​I was getting too much timing retard with the 2.4. I got plenty of boost, but no sense of more power. Once I locate an affordable source of methanol and can add it to my water, then I will switch back to the 2.4.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*








That sucks


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What's the part number? I have a 2000 and the MAF cost me $50 from the dealer, including tax![HR][/HR]​06A 906 461 A
This is the same PN as the $65 Impex part. I think this dealer must be trying to unload some old, expensive ones, or he doesn't know what he's talking about (he claimed I need a $400 maf!!). Either way, I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

What the heck is a "Directory Advertiser"?
BTW, I can say now that I went to work in the Internet Sales Department for *Fitzgerald Auto Mall* in Frederick. My orientation includes having to drive all their cars and become familiar with them (twist my arm!). I'm going to really dread testing the Saab 9.5 Aero, the Passat W8, and the new Corvette.







Not to mention the Dodge Neon SRT-4 and the Mazda Mazdasport Protoge.











[Modified by JettaRed, 6:37 AM 9-24-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

Well, I am an advertiser in the vwvortex comercial directory. Since I just released the triple gauge panel for the mk4s I posted in some forums to let people know, and they changed my nametag so the moderators know NOT to lock my threads. 
I am not sure If i like having that under my name but its all good. Check out the new panels at http://www.42draftdesigns.com 
Buy one too lol


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

Oh, and sweet move with the job Bill!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

Very nice panels! Now, do you have just two gauge ones?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*








Depends on how sales go. If sales on the triple are good, I'll make a 2 panel asap.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

so I was up in San Jose this weekend and the temps were in the 90s to 100's and I finally experienced what you are all talking about with the heat. You see, here in Santa Barbara, we rarely get above 80. I was driving through central cali and it was in the low 100's, car had no power! I am glad the temp is so mild where I am but feel for you guys who deal with the hot temps all the time.


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (UKGTI)*

Question about Neuspeed S/C sizing:
Has anyone measured the charger to see how much more room the charger takes up? I'm considering mounting a ABA 2.o motor running Motronic 2.9 (OBD I) with a Neuspeed charger in an A1 body. I know I'll need to modify the rain tray a bit, but measurements about the difference between the charger installed and not installed can help me make up my mind. 
Any thoughts?
-nason


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My orientation includes having to drive all their cars and become familiar with them (twist my arm!).[HR][/HR]​that sounds pretty sweet. What is your actual job, though?
By the way, has anyone else noticed that this thread has become a forum of its own? There are at least several active sub-threads here now - not the most effective way to go. Dare I say that this thread should actually end??


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (jcha)*

I think a thread of this magnitude should have it's own tech forum. Obviously, there are a bazillion questions about the neuspeed charger being posted here. Perhaps it would be easier for newcomers if they could just click on "Neuspeed Supercharger Tech" and find what they need, rather than sort through the myriad "Should I supercharge or turbo my 2.0" topics in the FI forum. Just a thought.
In other news, Neuspeed recieved my ECU yesterday around 9am. Hopefully I'll have my ECU back today, then I could get the charger in tomorrow. :fingers crossed:
Since my car has been down, my mechanic gave me a 1.8 8v Rabbit to tool around in. It's kinda sad how much faster this car is than my mk4. As long as my mk4 is faster than the rabbit, I'll be happy!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that sounds pretty sweet. What is your actual job, though?[HR][/HR]​Uhhh, I dunno. (J/K)
Actually, it's to respond to Internet queries about cars in our inventory, etc., and ultimately try to match a car with a buying customer. It differs from traditional selling by "prequalifying" customers' interests before they come to the dealership. If people are serious about getting a car, I set up an appointment with them and get the car ready for them to see when they get there. The idea is to shorten the time someone has to spend buying a car, and ultimately make it a more pleasant experience so they'll come back.
To answer your question more succinctly, it's to win customers.
quote:[HR][/HR]By the way, has anyone else noticed that this thread has become a forum of its own? There are at least several active sub-threads here now - not the most effective way to go. *Dare I say that this thread should actually end??*
[HR][/HR]​Heresy!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

Bare with me. What I'm about to say does in fact have to do with the Supercharger!








Well, in the last two days, I've driven a Neon SXT, Stratus R/T, Jetta TDI, Cabrio, Passat V6, Passat 1.8T, Mazda 626 V6, Mazda Protoge 5, Mazda Tribute, Cadillac CTS, Monte Carlo SS, and a Cavalier Sport--cars ranging from 115 hp to 220 hp.
The Protoge 5 handles really well and the Monte Carlo SS is fast! The Cabrio is fun (if you aren't into racing) and the Passat 1.8T is quick and nimble (relatively). But at the end of the day, the car I still like best is my _supercharged 2.0!_ It pulls like crazy and there is no waiting to spool up. 
I was surprised that the SC makes the 2.0 run as well as it does. Now, I haven't driven a GTI or GLI yet, but I'm expecting them to change the score. Still, the SC is a great way to go for the 2.0, especially someone who wants to get one of the last Cabrios. 


[Modified by JettaRed, 8:28 PM 9-24-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

Through reasearch and what not I have decided that turboing a non turbo car is a fantastic pain in the ass. To create more power than our setups, your looking at so much work. In my opinion I think if your going to add something with as much potential as a turbo you should take it to the max, which means bottom end building, custom parts, and standalone engine management. In the end its going to be more expensive, and turn a regular jetta into a monster. I don't think I would turbo my mk4. Maybe do a swap into an old GTI though








Ok, that was random but needed to be said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

Funny you should say that. I was looking for the Dodge eqivalent of VWvortex (since I now need to get smart on Dodge cars) and came across this site 2.2Turbo Power Home Page.
While the guy got 400 hp from his 8v 2.2 liter 4 cylinder, he built the engine from the inside out. It makes for some interesting reading, though.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

That would be fun! But not on a car I pay monthly on








..or as we say in MD, Mumphlee


----------



## 2DoorFury (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

So no one has tried a nitrous setup with the S/C yet?
With a S/C, 30 Shot Nitrous, CAI, Exhaust, 260 cam, and a PnP about how much power could I get out of my 2.0? Would it be close to 200hp?(on bottle of course)


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2DoorFury)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So no one has tried a nitrous setup with the S/C yet?
With a S/C, 30 Shot Nitrous, CAI, Exhaust, 260 cam, and a PnP about how much power could I get out of my 2.0? Would it be close to 200hp?(on bottle of course)[HR][/HR]​No one has attempted it yet. All those mods would probably put you around 200 HP at the crank.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (TooLFan46n2)*

I have a dyno appointment for 9:30 on Oct. 18th at New German Performance. Hopefully its a cold day and the car is running good.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (TooLFan46n2)*

I am going to have mine done at NGP too. I don't know what day yet though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2DoorFury (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

Well if I can get some more money maybe I can be the first. So who wants to donate me a grand?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2DoorFury)*

Was I the only one that saw the Mk4 Golf 2.0 in the November issue of Eurotuner's Mag. ? It has the NS SC and "a custom intercooler"















I've been looking at the engine bay picture and there's no signal of a possible intercooler. I think that the kid just put the intercooler in the lower part of the bumper for show. Either that or I'm blind








What do you guys think ?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (inovillo)*

maybe it was an aftercooler


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]maybe it was an aftercooler[HR][/HR]​Yeah, right ?








I don't know why anybody would put an FMIC which is not even connected to the SC... but anyways, he may have some rice in his blood


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (inovillo)*

Guys help me out on this one. If you have a smaller crank pulley, and a regular crank pulley, at the same rpms which one is going to drive the accessory belt faster? The smaller one, right? 
Why then did we rule out using underdrive pulley sets? 
Correct me if I am wrong, its been a while since physics class.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Correct me if I am wrong, its been a while since physics class. [HR][/HR]​ok, you're wrong.
For every revolution of the crank pulley, the amount of belt that is pulled through is equal to its circumference. A smaller pulley will pass less belt in a given amount of time, so all the accessories (our SC included), will spin slower. I guess that's the idea of calling it an _under_drive belt. A bigger crank pulley would work, but it would also drive the other accessories faster, robbing a bit of the horsepower.
I think the smaller SC pulley is the way to go, as long as belt slip doesn't become an issue. My 2.4" seems mighty fine.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (jcha)*

I know this may be outta subject right now but, we don't have any dyno #'s from nobody with the smaller pulley (2.6-2.5-2.4) right ? 
I would love to see them though...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Correct me if I am wrong, its been a while since physics class. 
ok, you're wrong.[HR][/HR]​You know, I knew i was thinking wrong. I kept thinking skateboard wheels and lowriders with small tires








My main objective though was to be able to use lightened pullies and increase responsiveness of the charger. 
My water injection kit should be here today or tommorow








Hopefully I can get it in this weekend. It will be time #2 (I am a dumbass for selling it) so it should go smoothly. 
Car ran like a dream last night in the rain. It was begging me to go to Environmental Science class


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

btw guys, ECS tuning have a lightweight, under-drive pulley set for MK4 1.8T & 2.0 for 220$.








http://www.ecstuning.com/mk42.0cover1st.htm
weight conparasion pics can be found here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/ecspulleyvrsrockpicpage.htm



[Modified by l8zer, 2:39 PM 9-27-2002]


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (l8zer)*

Just picked up my newly supercharged 2.0 from the shop..
I must admit, I am a _little_ disappointed. Right now, I attribute it to the scorching heat (90+ degrees) and stock pulley. Once the weather cools off a bit, I'm going to put on a smaller pulley (probably the 2.6) and start saving for water injection. 
I suppose I'll really evaluate it tomorrow morning after the car has had a chance to fully cool down and the air will be a little cooler.
Also, what are you guys doing for intakes? I just put the stock box in with the modified lid. I can't get over how much quieter my car is without the p-flow!


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (VeeDub2.0)*

If you haven't yet, rip out your snorkel and all that crap from behind the headlight. Also, you can enlarge the hole in the airbox (I cut the whole lower right corner of it out). I recently added a Loews hardware special intake tube. It goes from the lower bumper grill to my big cutout in the airbox. I don't think it's necessary, but it was fun to build, and looks very stock (3" black abs plumbing).
Anyway, that can help you breathe a bit better. Also, make sure your belt is tightened to spec, and give it some more time to adapt. It would be good to check your boost levels as well, to see that the bypass valve is working right, etc. I would wait a bit to make sure everything is running right, but then get the 2.6" if you want. I'm at 2.4" with water injection, and I'm quite happy with how quick it is.


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (jcha)*

well guys, i think i may be swapping the NS s/c'd 2.0 for a VR6. I want to go faster reliably, and it doesnt seem like theres much gaurantee when modifying the NS charger. Ill keep watching though, i havent COMPLETELY made up my mind yet...


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (rt30000)*

what kind of guarantee will you get with a vr6 swap? You should just sell and buy a stock vr6 if that is what you want, not worth swapping IMO


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (blubayou)*

with a 96 vw you should sell it and try to find a used vr6 car. An mk2 is a different story, since most mk2's are turning into either beaters or project cars. 
My opinion, something to think about...


----------



## rt30000 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

yea, but i dont want a new car. i pay insurance for a 4-door. I have a good friend hooking me up with all the labor. i'll sell the s/c and go VR6.

anyways, back ON TOPIC. 
I may have a NS s/c for sale in the near future...low miles on it. And thanks guys, I have been reading this thread for a LONG time now!


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (rt30000)*

ok, I'm not disappointed anymore. My first experience driving my car was crappy due to me not really knowing how to drive a s/c car. I was used to shifting a normally aspirated 2.0. Now I realize that the charger really kicks after 5 grand. I beat the snot out of a dork in a 99 Prelude with a fart can. I can smile again.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (VeeDub2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, I'm not disappointed anymore. My first experience driving my car was crappy due to me not really knowing how to drive a s/c car. I was used to shifting a normally aspirated 2.0. Now I realize that the charger really kicks after 5 grand. I beat the snot out of a dork in a 99 Prelude with a fart can. I can smile again.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, with the stock pulley, you're getting only about 5.5-6 psi at 5000 rpm. With a smaller pulley, you'll see that at 3000 rpm--big difference!


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

I don't know if this was ever brought up but have you guys ever thought of utilizing nitrous or CO2 to cool the charged air entering the cylinder head as opposed to the AquaMist method. A number of V-8 guys have used this theory with succesful results.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (l8zer)*

if you want to underdrive the charger and get less boost i guess its $220.00 well spent


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (NORTAVE2.0)*

I was planning on switching to a the colder Denso IK-22 plugs, however I was told this is necessary for winter months. Would you guys agree with that?


----------



## 2DoorFury (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (NORTAVE2.0)*

Has anyone really figured out how much those pullies would underdrive the charger. Would it be possible to just put a smaller pully on the charger, like the 2.4 and it would be like you had 2.6 on it? We need to find out how much those things underdrive the charger before we start bashing them so much.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2DoorFury)*

Hey guys...I just got my L/W flywheel from autotech installed, I havent really been driving my car very hard since I had a new clutch put in , I can definately see the RPMs climbing a lot faster....


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2DoorFury)*

trust me its not the route you want to go with a supercharger.in fact it would make no sense at all to underdrive the charger.typically it would underdrive the charger to the point of no boost i had u/r pulleys on my car when the charger was installed for a couple days before i could locate the belt i needed for the s/c pulley i was using.this isnt a matter of opinion it does the opposite of what you need,that is if you want more power


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (NORTAVE2.0)*

Are the underdrive kits using a smaller crank pulley and larger accessory pullies? I would think that a LARGER crank pulley would have the same effect as a smaller SC pulley. IF that is the case, combining a LARGER crank pulley with larger accessory pullies like the ones found in the underdrive setup (so you don't overdrive the accessories) should give you higher SC speeds/boost levels without having to void the warranty. True, it would be more expensive, but if you want to have the option of a warranty, it would be failsafe.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are the underdrive kits using a smaller crank pulley and larger accessory pullies? I would think that a LARGER crank pulley would have the same effect as a smaller SC pulley. IF that is the case, combining a LARGER crank pulley with larger accessory pullies like the ones found in the underdrive setup (so you don't overdrive the accessories) should give you higher SC speeds/boost levels without having to void the warranty. True, it would be more expensive, but if you want to have the option of a warranty, it would be failsafe.[HR][/HR]​
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now where to get a bigger crank pully?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (Lotust)*

are they different between vw engines? Are they swappable (same hole pattern)?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

Ok, just a couple of questions that are NS SC related.
1. How long is the neck (the section between the supercharger and the drive pulley) on the NS SC for the A3 model?
2. Which model of Eaton charger is used for the NS SC?
3. Is there anyone that sells just the SC? Meaning just the unit, not the full intake housing?
I've got to save up for a while before I get boosted, and I was thinking about trying to design a DIY unit during that time. My thought is to run it to an intercooler via a setup similar to what is used on the miata and the boxster. 
But, like I said, it's gonna be a while, like 2 years, now that my wife has decided to go back for another degree. So other than ideas I won't have anything to give until then. 
However, I'll probably be dropping back in now and again with further questions.
Thanks!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (High Plains Drifter)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, just a couple of questions that are NS SC related.
1. How long is the neck (the section between the supercharger and the drive pulley) on the NS SC for the A3 model?
2. Which model of Eaton charger is used for the NS SC?
3. Is there anyone that sells just the SC? Meaning just the unit, not the full intake housing?
I've got to save up for a while before I get boosted, and I was thinking about trying to design a DIY unit during that time. My thought is to run it to an intercooler via a setup similar to what is used on the miata and the boxster. 
But, like I said, it's gonna be a while, like 2 years, now that my wife has decided to go back for another degree. So other than ideas I won't have anything to give until then. 
However, I'll probably be dropping back in now and again with further questions.
Thanks!!







[HR][/HR]​
1. Don't know.
2. Model MP45.
3. You could get a generic charger from http://www.magnuson-products.com


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was planning on switching to a the colder Denso IK-22 plugs, however I was told this is necessary for winter months. Would you guys agree with that?[HR][/HR]​Bump. Re-asking my question...need to know so I'm not wasting my money


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (TooLFan46n2)*

Cooler plugs have very little to do with the outside temps. They are called cooler because they run cooler, taking away cylinder heat more effectively. As long as they don't foul because they run too cool to burn off carbon, you're fine.
The IK20s that came with the NS kit are direct heat range matches to the stock plugs, but since you are running higher temps do to boost, you should go with a cooler plug. I've been running IK22s with no problem.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (blubayou)*

i know this thread is long but it seems this is about the third time thre larger crank vs. smaller supercharger pulley came up. changing the size of the crank and acces. pulleys,figuring the correct sizes and having a one off set made will exceed the price of a rebuild. unless neuspeed or someone else comes up with amasterful plan to cool the charge i figure no one will see anything above 145 hp with all the bolt ons. although i want to be wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2DoorFury (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (NORTAVE2.0)*

145 with bolt-ons, isn't that bad. Once people start adding pnp heads and nitrous it will be as fast as a 1.8t, unmodded of course. (I hope)


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2DoorFury)*

145 is very nice for me. My car is at the shop getting the SC, pnp, and cams put in so, lets see what kind of hp i will be looking at. I will definitely let you guys know. Only problem is I have nothing to reference the gains to other then my stock car.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (Merlin703)*

Ya know Neuspeed was on my good list. But there changing fast to my Chit list. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Some of you know that my first SC was bad right off the bat. NS said no problem we will work with you to get it worked out. I did this did that but still had the bad shake and rattle. 
So they say we will send you out a new one ASAP. They ask do you want it next day air? I say Sure that would be great thanks. NOT realizing this was at my expence. *145$* 
I called them and they said sorry there is nothing we can do. But that sucks! my SC was bad right off the bat. 
what should I do? Shawn at NS said they they could credit me back 40$ in merchandise for my 40$ i spend on shipping the old one back.
Its better thanks nothing but still. they should have told me that it would have been at my cost right?









[Modified by Lotust, 10:20 PM 9-30-2002]


[Modified by Lotust, 10:47 PM 9-30-2002]


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (Lotust)*

ouch, that is rather deceiving!
I'm wondering if I have one of the "bad" chargers..
I know it sat on a shop shelf for at least a year, maybe longer, before I purchased it. Is there a way to tell by the serial number or anything?
Around 6,000 rpm, I get a real nasty rattle/vibration from the charger. I thought it may have had something to do with the charger heating and cooling a few times; maybe a few bolts rattled loose. 
your thoughts?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (VeeDub2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ouch, that is rather deceiving!
I'm wondering if I have one of the "bad" chargers..
I know it sat on a shop shelf for at least a year, maybe longer, before I purchased it. Is there a way to tell by the serial number or anything?
Around 6,000 rpm, I get a real nasty rattle/vibration from the charger. I thought it may have had something to do with the charger heating and cooling a few times; maybe a few bolts rattled loose. 
your thoughts?[HR][/HR]​I forget the date they told me. Its a rattle made by that thing on top. The by pass valve. if yours looks like the pic. then you dont have a "bad " charger


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (Lotust)*

Hey kids, got my water injection system yesterday. I got it from a friend who deals with ERL. I got the 2c kit striaght from erl. I probably should have just gotten it from Brad, because it wouldn't have taken so long, and his kit includes the boost switch. My kit says it needs an ecu to drive it, but its the same as what I had before so I can just hook a boost switch to it. 
Fo the electrical gurus out there, is there any other boost switch besides the one included with the standard kit that I can use? What I want is to be able to mount it inside my car somewhere so I can tune it on the fly. Sounds like a cool option to me! I just need to find something a little more pretty than the standard hobbs switch (I think its called).
Help me out if you know of anything! I want to tune it in the car baby


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Fo the electrical gurus out there, is there any other boost switch besides the one included with the standard kit that I can use? What I want is to be able to mount it inside my car somewhere so I can tune it on the fly. Sounds like a cool option to me! I just need to find something a little more pretty than the standard hobbs switch (I think its called).
Help me out if you know of anything! I want to tune it in the car baby







[HR][/HR]​What!? You don't think a Hobbs switch is pretty?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

Oh yeh baby, you know you want a hobbs switch on your steering wheel with a custom allen wrench to adjust it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh yeh baby, you know you want a hobbs switch on your steering wheel with a custom allen wrench to adjust it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Huh?


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh yeh baby, you know you want a hobbs switch on your steering wheel with a custom allen wrench to adjust it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Huh?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (Velocity731)*

A hobbs swtich is the boost switch included with the Aquamist kits. It adjusts using a 3/16" allen wrench, and when pressure reaches the pre set level, it allows current to flow through the switch. I am looking for one of these, since my kit didn't come with one. I want one that's better looking than the standard hobbs switch so I can mount it in my dash somewhere and adjust the boost threshold of the water injection on the fly. 
Get it?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

OK, I am new to the thread, and haven't installed my charger yet. About the water injection. I understand that it is used to cool the intake charge. BUt I don't understand the adjustment properties of it. Obviously we all want the most power out of the charger. So shouldn't the mist be applied at the same boost to get the most power? Thanks for the info.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey guys...I just got my L/W flywheel from autotech installed, I havent really been driving my car very hard since I had a new clutch put in , I can definately see the RPMs climbing a lot faster....







[HR][/HR]​Is it broken in yet? What kind of clutch did you put in and how do you like it? Please give us a full review. I'm torn between a new clutch/flywheel or getting water injection next. When taching out 3rd gear my car will not grab 4th right away.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are the underdrive kits using a smaller crank pulley and larger accessory pullies? [HR][/HR]​Bringing the underdrive crank pulley topic up again. I was sifting through some posts and found this:
quote:[HR][/HR] FYI, yes for the A3 2.0s Unorthodox only offers the crank pulley. It is a lightened pulley only; It is geometrically the same size as stock, so it won't affect belt sizes or supercharger boost or any of that..
[HR][/HR]​So I guess it can be used with the supercharger


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (TooLFan46n2)*

Cool, I am going to look into that i guess. 
I need a boost switch and some smaller jets and I can install the aquamist. Oh, and some time to work on it would help as well. Maybe that will be a friday night activity, cause you know I am almost 20 and still have nothing to do on the weekends


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Ok,
Heres my situation. My car isn't done yet. I have been waiting around for a new p&p head beacause they messed up on the one they sent me. So, i wanted to just go ahead and put the cam and sc in, but the guy tells me that the chip that Neuspeed sent was programmed for a P&P head, cam, and SC. So, i can't have my car back without it running like crap because the new head isn't there. What are your experiances with this situation?Please, let me know what you think? 
I am so frustrated right now.







I just want my car back.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok,
Heres my situation. My car isn't done yet. I have been waiting around for a new p&p head beacause they messed up on the one they sent me. So, i wanted to just go ahead and put the cam and sc in, but the guy tells me that the chip that Neuspeed sent was programmed for a P&P head, cam, and SC. So, i can't have my car back without it running like crap because the new head isn't there. What are your experiances with this situation?Please, let me know what you think? 
I am so frustrated right now.







I just want my car back.







[HR][/HR]​Sounds like *BS* to me. Unless you had Neuspeed custom burn a chip for you, I have no idea what the guy is talking about. You do NOT need to custom tune a chip for a P&P head--it's not that significant. And the cam shouldn't need any tuning either. I'm running the SC with a 256 cam and Neuspeed didn't do anything special with my chip.
Sounds like the guy is stalling.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Is a stock system on a VW Cabrio (2")the way to go with the Neuspeed supercharger or will a 2 1/4" be better?


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Don't you have a contact at Neuspeed, JettaRed? I would appreciate a call from you to them to ask about how the chip thing goes or if you can give me a number. Not sure whats going on. I will get to the bottom off it though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don't you have a contact at Neuspeed, JettaRed? I would appreciate a call from you to them to ask about how the chip thing goes or if you can give me a number. Not sure whats going on. I will get to the bottom off it though.[HR][/HR]​Their number is 800-423-3623. Ask for Jeff Lowell or Greg Woo.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Turns out they did burn a custom chip for me. So, I guess I am waiting for the p&p now. I appreciate your help JettaRed. The guy that is working on my car is apparently good friends with Greg Woo. Thats why he got the custom chip I guess. Oh well. I still can't wait to get my car back. 
Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Turns out they did burn a custom chip for me. So, I guess I am waiting for the p&p now. I appreciate your help JettaRed. The guy that is working on my car is apparently good friends with Greg Woo. Thats why he got the custom chip I guess. Oh well. I still can't wait to get my car back. 
Good things come to those who wait.







[HR][/HR]​
Lol i want a custom chip now!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Me too!


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

lol
Doesn't sound so bad does it.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Wow, I just finished reading this whole thread. My god I feel like i just got a college education.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still waiting for the P&P. As soon as i get it you guys will be the first to know.
I will be getting the 2.6 pulley, but what belt do i need????
I don't even have my car back yet, and look at me. Still looking for more mods to do.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

I believe you don't have to change the belt with the 2.6" pulley, just make sure you adjust the tensioner all the way. 
Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

anyone get a CEL out of the blue? 
1 DTC's Found:
17535 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
35-10 - - - Intermittent
Im sure this is from the 4 bar FPR but i hate the light on


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (TooLFan46n2)*

thats the pulley i had and i gauantee you that if you use it you will have 0 psi . it is smallerquote:[HR][/HR]Are the underdrive kits using a smaller crank pulley and larger accessory pullies? 
Bringing the underdrive crank pulley topic up again. I was sifting through some posts and found this:
FYI, yes for the A3 2.0s Unorthodox only offers the crank pulley. It is a lightened pulley only; It is geometrically the same size as stock, so it won't affect belt sizes or supercharger boost or any of that..

So I guess it can be used with the supercharger[HR][/HR]​


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]anyone get a CEL out of the blue? 
1 DTC's Found:
17535 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
35-10 - - - Intermittent
Im sure this is from the 4 bar FPR but i hate the light on







[HR][/HR]​There has to be something else wrong. Are you using stock injectors? Is your air filter clogged? Do you have a vacuum leak somewhere? Could be a bad MAF or O2 sensor.
The 4 bar with the Neuspeed chip should not cause that code.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

thanks Jetta red. Ill look into what you say. 
Yes i have stock injectors
Nope filter is not clogged. 
No vaccume leaks Not that i can tell from my gauge
Maybe the 02 sensor is shot.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Hey guys...I just got my L/W flywheel from autotech installed, I havent really been driving my car very hard since I had a new clutch put in , I can definately see the RPMs climbing a lot faster....







[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR] Is it broken in yet? What kind of clutch did you put in and how do you like it? Please give us a full review. I'm torn between a new clutch/flywheel or getting water injection next. When taching out 3rd gear my car will not grab 4th right away. [HR][/HR]​Yep, im all broken in now, I definetly notice a big diffrence in the way the RPMs climb and in my acceleration. Now if you are torn between water injection and the the L/W flywheel, my opinion would really have to be to get the watermist system with a smaller pulley, wait until you really kill your clutch before making the change. In my case , my clutch was gone, or so we thought , it was actualy a bad clutch master cylinder







, the money I used to buy the clutch was actually my water injection money..oh well as for now i have to give the L/W flywheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...
Kit = AutoTech 10Lbs. Flywheel with 1.8t upgrade Clutch..If you are interested, I.M. me , I found a place where you can get these at an awsome price!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








EDIT: I forgot to post what type of Kit..


[Modified by Velocity731, 8:19 PM 10-9-2002]


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (Velocity731)*

I've got a LW FW in my jetta, too. There's definately a noticeable difference, especially when downshifting. Matching RPMS is much faster also, due to the quicker revving. I have had it in for about 3 months now and have no issues with it at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (Velocity731)*

Julian, I'm still waiting for a run... I wanna see the flywheel in action...


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (inovillo)*

question about fueling.
OK, I haven't installed my charger yet, so I am still a little new to all this. But I think I am going to be doing the cam before i even install the charger. So I was in between the TT 260/256, and the 268/260. I heard from a couple of guys that the 268/260 gave them some good results in power, and adding about 500 RPM to their power band. So I think I am going to go with the 268/260 cam. 
My question is, should the stock neuspeed chip and the 4 bar regulator be able to handle this cam? I didn't even think about that problem until someone reminded me of it. So what do you guys think?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (1997 Golf GL)*

You shouldn't have a problem, anyhow, I think that they can burn a custom chip for you but they may charge you for it...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (inovillo)*

Do any of you guys have any interest in aquamist .7mm, .8mm, and .9mm nozzles? 
Those are the sizes that came in my kit, and I need a .4 or .5 to set mine up. I am out of $$ though so It won't be put on for a while


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
There has to be something else wrong. Are you using stock injectors? Is your air filter clogged? Do you have a vacuum leak somewhere? Could be a bad MAF or O2 sensor.
The 4 bar with the Neuspeed chip should not cause that code.[HR][/HR]​what about a bad CAt? 




[Modified by Lotust, 5:38 PM 10-10-2002]


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (1997 Golf GL)*

I installed the TT 268/260 cam at the same time as I installed the SC. I've got nothing but good thigs to say about it. I have the regular SC chip, too. The cam helps add to the upper end, where the SC is somewhat lacking (relative to the low-mid range). I think it balances the powerband out well. And if you are concerned about it being too big, don't. I get no blow by (lower boost levels because of exhaust valve opening too much/overlapping with intake opening). On the stock pulley (2.8 not high-alt) I can reach 7.5psi on a 75+ degree day. I have had my setup since april, I think and have had no issues at all, except for tire wear








Get it, you will be happy to have it all at once. Now I have to dig up the $$ for the 2.6" pulley (or try to find a VW crank pulley that will fir in place of the ABA one, but have a slightly larger diameter) to up the boost a bit more
quote:[HR][/HR]question about fueling.
OK, I haven't installed my charger yet, so I am still a little new to all this. But I think I am going to be doing the cam before i even install the charger. So I was in between the TT 260/256, and the 268/260. I heard from a couple of guys that the 268/260 gave them some good results in power, and adding about 500 RPM to their power band. So I think I am going to go with the 268/260 cam. 
My question is, should the stock neuspeed chip and the 4 bar regulator be able to handle this cam? I didn't even think about that problem until someone reminded me of it. So what do you guys think?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (blubayou)*

Well, guys, I lasted almost three weeks selling cars. I've never worked harder for so little return in my life! Someone warned me it would be grueling and it was. I'm glad to be through with it!
Now, maybe, I can get back to what's happening on this thread.


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

Wow Bill... done already???







What happened... just wasn't working out?
What are you going to go on too now?
Tyler


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I installed the TT 268/260 cam at the same time as I installed the SC. I've got nothing but good thigs to say about it. I have the regular SC chip, too. The cam helps add to the upper end, where the SC is somewhat lacking (relative to the low-mid range). I think it balances the powerband out well. And if you are concerned about it being too big, don't. I get no blow by (lower boost levels because of exhaust valve opening too much/overlapping with intake opening). On the stock pulley (2.8 not high-alt) I can reach 7.5psi on a 75+ degree day. I have had my setup since april, I think and have had no issues at all, except for tire wear








Get it, you will be happy to have it all at once. Now I have to dig up the $$ for the 2.6" pulley (or try to find a VW crank pulley that will fir in place of the ABA one, but have a slightly larger diameter) to up the boost a bit more
[HR][/HR]​Thanks for the info. One thing. I have the OBD II computer so I am just wondering about a code being thrown. What is your idle like with the cam? does it have a big lump, or just a subtle one that you can notice. I have a TT 266 so I think it might idle something like this. Thanks for the help.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (1997 Golf GL)*

it should be similar to your 266, I haven't had anything less than a 268 cam in my car in over 4 years, so it seems like a normal idle to me







I had a regular 268 before the SC and asym cam went in. I can't say i have thrown any codes, but thati sjust because i haven't gotten the VAG yet. 

BTW, does anyone know the wiring for the diagnostics system well? I need to get some of it (wiring) to install the OBDII plug but need to know exactly what I need.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, guys, I lasted almost three weeks selling cars. I've never worked harder for so little return in my life! Someone warned me it would be grueling and it was. I'm glad to be through with it![HR][/HR]​















wait a sec, are you saying you quit, or is that stage of your training complete?
Well, if it's done with, then at least you got to drive some cool cars. What's next?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]















wait a sec, are you saying you quit, or is that stage of your training complete?
Well, if it's done with, then at least you got to drive some cool cars. What's next?
[HR][/HR]​Yes, guys, I quit. Either I was plagued with especially bad luck, or the car business is not one in which I can preserve my honor when dealing with people. I just had too many deals go sour for the wrong reasons.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (JettaRed)*

damn, that sucks. What are you trying to do now?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: need help on possible maf problem (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]damn, that sucks. What are you trying to do now? [HR][/HR]​he, he. Find work!








I'll probably go back into the enterprise consulting business where I try to improve end-user performance through training, technology, and process improvement.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*water injection*

By the way guys, a heads-up on using water injection: I was doing a little clean-up and maintenance recently, and noticed that the manifold pressure line going to the fuel pressure regulator was a bit gunked up. The blue coloring used in the windshield washer fluid found its way all the way to the fpr. I cleaned it out, and all is well, but it would be a good thing to keep an eye on. Really the best stuff to use would be a mix of distilled water and methanol, without coloring. It's just a matter of finding a good source for the methanol.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: water injection (jcha)*

Well, tonight i went out to the skateboard shop and on the way I revved it out a bit. I am so sick and tired of the way the car drives with the 2.6" pulley and no intercooling whatsoever. It hits 5 psi so quick, which is a good thing! But, my powerband seems to be from 3k-4.5 and that's it. If i powershift when i shift I am already past my powerband! The car drives like total junk above 4.5k. Its not worth ever revving it any higher. I have reset the ecu a few times to get my timing back, and it drives great then goes back to normal timing retard. 
So, I switched back to my stock pulley tonight. Its a little weaker throttle response, but from 4k-6.5k it pulls really hard. If i could draw you a dyno graph i would say it accelerates all the way up. Before the powerband was jerky, and about 50 horsepower past 4k. 
Now the car drives so nice! Full, increasing powerband. I have decided that I don't like the pulley upgrades without water injection, or an intercooler. I can't install my h20 right now since I am pretty broke. When I get some $$ I want a cam


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

you will definately enjoy the cam, helps a lot with the high end power. The cam and 2.6 pulley may balance out your powerband more. I have the 268/260 but with the stock pulley. Powerband is very even bottom to top


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: water injection (blubayou)*

I want the 268/260 but I am concerned that it will make the mk4 ecu go insane. I don't really like looking at a CEL all the time .
Any thoughts?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

I don't get any CEL's but that could be because my engine is swapped and wiring is different. I would do the 260/256 then. Engough to give some umph, but not really aggro


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: water injection (blubayou)*

Well, i want the power from the cam, and a friend has 2 of the 268/260's that I could get my hands on. The check engine light thing isn't based on having more power, but someone said something about how the mk4 has an idle sensor of some crap, and it will throw a "lumpy idle" code. Of course I feel like i shouldn't believe that, but knowing vw and the mk4s i can believe it would throw a code as a dumb as that! 
Maybe I should just try it and find out








Is there something else i will need to replace? Some say yes, some say no...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*








I'd say my 2.6 pulley runs great. With the drop in temps the car screams into redline (although I do have a cam also). Maybe you need a different belt with your 2.6, as I have no power drop off. I'm still getting a missfire around 3k though.
If you have Neuspeed reflash your chip, you shouldn't have a lumpy idle at all.
Have a dyno run setup for this friday at New German Performance, my car isn't running 100%, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif hopefully I can get the bugs worked out. I believe its a plug related issue.



[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 11:35 PM 10-13-2002]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: water injection (TooLFan46n2)*

How much would it cost to have the chip reprogramed?
Also the OBDII computers do have a code for a rough idle. I get it ever now and then with my 266 cam (N/A). For me it is code P1582 I believe. It is called "Idle adaption at limit" Basically saying the computer can't make the car idle as smooth as it should be signaling that there is something wrong.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: water injection (1997 Golf GL)*

wow the cool weather is here. My car feels fast again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: water injection (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How much would it cost to have the chip reprogramed?
Also the OBDII computers do have a code for a rough idle. I get it ever now and then with my 266 cam (N/A). For me it is code P1582 I believe. It is called "Idle adaption at limit" Basically saying the computer can't make the car idle as smooth as it should be signaling that there is something wrong.[HR][/HR]​I'm also getting that code "Idle adaption limit reached" or something like that... I thought it could have been a problem with my T-Body...


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: water injection (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I'm also getting that code "Idle adaption limit reached" or something like that... I thought it could have been a problem with my T-Body...







[HR][/HR]​Do you have the 268/260 cam? Does this come on only sometimes, or all the time? Thanks.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: water injection (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wow the cool weather is here. My car feels fast again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Yeah, the cool air makes a big difference. In the past 2 days I've almost hit 10 PSI







Today home from school I swear it was at 9.8 PSI @6500 RPM.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: water injection (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I'm also getting that code "Idle adaption limit reached" or something like that... I thought it could have been a problem with my T-Body...








Do you have the 268/260 cam? Does this come on only sometimes, or all the time? Thanks.[HR][/HR]​Chances are you are going to get that code with almost any aftermarket cam, supercharged or not. I previously used to get this code alot with my 260 cam. We would clear the CE light, then it would come back on after a day or so. Once I got my Garret chip remapped for the 260 cam, it never popped up again. I havent checked but I'm sure the code is there with my current Neuspeed chip, I getting my car scanned this week, it should be interesting to see what they find. Errors from the throttle body usually involve the "Throttle Position Sensor".


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: water injection (TooLFan46n2)*

Thanks for the imput.
Yes, I have the 260 cam from Autotech and honestly never though it could have been the cam, its good to know though...








If you guys want, here's a link to see a video from my dyno, enjoy...
http://daemonsync.org/aav/
 
I haven't seen it yet so I guees I will have to wait to get home at night since I don't have speakers at work








*Oh, I forgot... click on "ivan SCjetta mk4.avi"* 


[Modified by inovillo, 6:32 PM 10-15-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: water injection (inovillo)*

Your car sounds sweet. Like a friggen jet engine. What #'s did you put down?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

Brad from KcSaab is the man!! He hooked me up with the nozzles I need to get running. Thank you, thank you, thank you BRAD!!!!
If any of you guys need h20 injection, look NO further then http://www.kcsaab.com . This is the place for off the hook customer service!
I wonder if its kosher for me to start a thread saying how awesome KcSaab is, because that's what I feel like doing








Man, this made my day!!!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

This is my second time in the dyno and unfortunatelly it went worst than the 1st one. I got 130 whp with 145 of torque or something like that. The first time I got 135whp and 149 of torque. I have a bad cat right now which I will be replacing for a straight pipe to add a few more ponnies in the top end. I was also getting misfires but I'm taking care of that 2night... I'm going to the 1/4 mile again next week (Friday) to break the 16's mark. All I did last time was 16.02 but I was running with the 17's. This time I will have smaller rims and racing (high octane) fuel + a few less degrees of Temperature (I'm in Miami) so I'm hoping to hit 15.8 at least, lets see how it goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: water injection (inovillo)*

What pulley / water injection setup are you using? 260 cam, correct?
At the start of the summer I dynoed and got 126whp and 146 torque. 
That was with a slipping 2.6" pulley and .5mm Jet at 5psi.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

Just a question, what times are all you guys running at the track? What mods do you have? Anyone have a guess at what I should run. I am planing on the Chager (stock pulley), TT 268/260, TT high flow cat, and neuspeed exhaust?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What pulley / water injection setup are you using? 260 cam, correct?
At the start of the summer I dynoed and got 126whp and 146 torque. 
That was with a slipping 2.6" pulley and .5mm Jet at 5psi. [HR][/HR]​ *Christ*, I'm not running water injection or a smaller pulley "yet". I do have the 260 cams from Autotech, a 2.5" Magnaflow cat back exhaust (soon to have no resonator), Velocity CAI and motor mounts. My dyno was on June also so it was close to 90 degrees. I just want to have the car running PERFECT before putting the pulley in...


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: water injection (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a question, what times are all you guys running at the track? What mods do you have? Anyone have a guess at what I should run. I am planing on the Chager (stock pulley), TT 268/260, TT high flow cat, and neuspeed exhaust?[HR][/HR]​[email protected] (260 cam, Velocity CAI, 2.5" Magnaflow cat back exhaust)
If you know how to shift, lower the tire pressure and put some racing fuel you should be on the high 15's, otherwise expect really low 16's.
Once I took my 2.0 when I didn't have the charger in just the exhaust and a K&N and did 16.7... A lot of people were surprised b/c they were doing high 16's with exhaust, cams, and chip








Remember that your car does half of the job but you need to know how to do your other half at the same time








Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: water injection (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR][email protected] (260 cam, Velocity CAI, 2.5" Magnaflow cat back exhaust)
If you know how to shift, lower the tire pressure and put some racing fuel you should be on the high 15's, otherwise expect really low 16's.
Once I took my 2.0 when I didn't have the charger in just the exhaust and a K&N and did 16.7... A lot of people were surprised b/c they were doing high 16's with exhaust, cams, and chip








Remember that your car does half of the job but you need to know how to do your other half at the same time








Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​What are you shifting at both without the charger, and with the charger? What do you launch at? What car do you have, and was it full interior? I am wondering about this because I ran a 16.6 with my 266 cam, and chip. Thanks for any help.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: water injection (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR][email protected] [HR][/HR]​
What are your guys 60 foot times? I am guessing they are horrible.... with a trap speed of 87mph, you should be MUCH MUCH lower than a 16.0.
I have ran a [email protected] with a 2.2 60 foot.....


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: water injection (PowerDubs)*

The best I can do on the track is 16.5. stripped interior, cold day, blah blah its always the same when i run. 16.5 first run, 16.9 the rest of the night.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

Ok, sorry to be so terse. Here's the info on my best run so far.
60' 2.342
330' 6.916
1/8 10.686
1000 13.860
1/4 16.587
MPH 82.15
Now, that's my lowest recorded MPH of all my runs. Other times my mph is 84 and my 1/4 is 16.7-16.9


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

Took the car to shop today and got quite a few codes. I solved the missfires by regapping some spark plugs. However, we discovered my O2 sensor is dead. I'm pretty bummed, because my A/F dyno is friday and there is no way I can get a sensor installed before then. The car is defintelty running a tad rich, I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: water injection (TooLFan46n2)*

well since Ivan hasnt replied yet I will do it for him, yes he did those runs with full interior, his s/c is still stock...I hate saying it but he can drive pretty damn good..I hate racing him!~














but then again My car is heavier....
On another note...we have a "cold" front coming through Miami today..its about 5 degrees cooler but the humidity is really low...My car pulled like a beast ..Man! I cant wait for our 2 weeks of winter!!!!LOL..I need to get the smaller pulley!!!! ARRRGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: water injection (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Took the car to shop today and got quite a few codes. I solved the missfires by regapping some spark plugs. However, we discovered my O2 sensor is dead. I'm pretty bummed, because my A/F dyno is friday and there is no way I can get a sensor installed before then. The car is defintelty running a tad rich, I guess we'll see what happens.[HR][/HR]​Cant get an 02 sensor in by then ?? is it because of $$?? they are like $30
at the dealer ..for the mk4 at least..its basically plug n play..it takes 10 min to jack up the car and change!!


----------



## RPMMKIII (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

Vento 95: I am interested in what your drawings look like of the intercooler/supercharger but I only see red x's. Could you please post them again?
(This was way back on page 14 or 15!)


[Modified by RPMMKIII, 11:07 PM 10-17-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (RPMMKIII)*

Ah, we should defaintely do some thread maintenence!
Email me any pics you need hosted


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: water injection (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR] is it because of $$?? they are like $30 at the dealer ..for the mk4 at least..[HR][/HR]​Thats right. For the mk3 they run about $150. I thought about hitting up a vw at the local strip mall but thats just wrong.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: water injection (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR] is it because of $$?? they are like $30 at the dealer ..for the mk4 at least..[HR][/HR]​Thats right. For the mk3 they run about $150. I thought about hitting up a vw at the local strip mall but thats just wrong.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: water injection (TooLFan46n2)*

On the way home from work tonight (yes, I'm giving the dealership another try), I pull up to a red light. Some guy in a honda all tricked out pulls up and revs his engine. On the other side, some guy in an older Maxima pulls up. The honda guy has an a/f meter an other gauges on his A pillar and a fire extingusher on the other.
I figure, what the heck. The light turns green. I start slowly and then let the SC do it's thing. After the tires finally hook up in third gear, both of them are somewhere behind me. I slow up as I approach the next light and they both fly by. I'm thinking maybe the SC does more than I give it credit for.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: water injection (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]After the tires finally hook up in third gear [HR][/HR]​


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: water injection (PowerDubs)*

The road was wet. The Bridgestones were great.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: water injection (JettaRed)*

Like Julian (Velocity731) said, Its getting a little colder here in Miami, maybe between 5 to 10 degrees less than usual and all I have to say is wwwwoooouuuuuu !!!!!!















It's like if I had installed a smaller pulley... This morning on my way to work I was the first car in the light so when it turned green I said: "f%ck it, let me punch it" I coulnd't get the tires to grip (dry road in perfect conditions) at all and I didn't even rev it and then launch it, I just started slowly and after it was like at 2K RPM's I just guned it














My car is also pretty slamed (low) and has good 215 tires so there's no way I can say that was the problem of the tires not gripping...
Ohh well, I just hope that the weather stays like this at least until next friday that I'm going to the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: water injection (inovillo)*

Cold weater is awsome..car is running like a beast!!! I love it!!!!!!! you guys up north are sooo lucky! I can only imgine how the smaller pulley feels!!! I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: water injection (Velocity731)*

Yeah, tell me about it. I can feel a pretty significant difference when I drive late at night/early morning (down into the 40's and even 30's once or twice so far) versus mid-day when it is warmest out. The difference is, well...
night and day








I do spin my tires VERY easily up to 3rd gear without even noticing a lot of the time, on dry roads. On the wet roads, FAHGETABOUTIT, thing spins em like a big wheel in the sand


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: water injection (blubayou)*

Guys, I went up to NGP today in aberdeen to see the dyno day deal. My friends convinced me to run my car on the dyno since it was only 30 bucks. I did 2 very good runs! 
Stock charger
intake
magnaflow exhaust
I pulled 137.6hp and 146.7 tq to the wheels!
2nd run 135.9hp, 146.6 tq
The curves look really good. Torque curve is very flat and high up. Hp climbs steady with only one tiny dip!
I am pretty friggen happy. These are good numbers for a stock charger, and alot better than last time. When i pulled up they said 120 _maybe_ and I lauged when it made 137. My friend with his turbo 2.0 had a series of bad runs today. Consistent 135's and a 140 hp. His torque was like 170-180 though! 
Hey, I even shot a puff of black smoke at 6.7k rpms!! muhahah it was cool. 
I'll scan it soon. Hey, what are the highest #'s people have dynoed with the charger?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

Congrats. Those are pretty decent numbers. Are you using a 2.8 pulley w/ water, or a 2.6?


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: water injection (JettaRed)*

all this talk makes me want to get a supercharger. Does anyone have any information regarding the supercharger for drive-by-wire 2.0's? I emailed neuspeed and got a nebulous response. They said that if I was not in California they had the kit for sale for $2699 but that it was missing a few components. So I emailed back asking where I could pick up these missing components and a cost estimate. He then responded and said that they parts were produced in house? Does anyone have any idea what is going on here and if/when there will be a kit for sale? I wouldnt be purchasing until next summer at the earliest but it would be nice to know I'm saving for something real.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: water injection (jaybert)*

Ok, I was gunna do the bore hone like cptnsloni on the vortex. But with the charger obviously I can't do the upper manifold. So what do you guys think of boring out the lower manifold? How about the exhaust manifold? I am not sure about the exhaust, because don't the chargers want some back presure? I have also decided to use the 268/260 TT cam when the charger goes it. I think the lower manifold will help the air get in better, not sure about the exhaust. what do you guys think? thanks for the help.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yo







, got my car back today. It is sweeeeeet. I got the p&p, 260 cam, and of course the SC. I tell you what, i have to get used to my car again.








Have one question though. I have the neuspeed sway bar and it seems to be rubbing against the SC. I know someone else on here fixed this problem, but i can't seem to find the post. What did you have to do??
I also got the CEL. I am putting in the stock airbox to see how that works with it. I will check the code tomorrow to see what you guys think.
One more very satisfied 2.0SC owner.















Anyone local to me that can help with gauges install??


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Have one question though. I have the neuspeed sway bar and it seems to be rubbing against the SC. I know someone else on here fixed this problem, but i can't seem to find the post. What did you have to do??
Anyone local to me that can help with gauges install??[HR][/HR]​I remember reading about that... if I remember correctly, they simply shimmed it up a bit with washers.
As for the gauges... which are you installing... I can talk you through an A/F install (parts required, what goes where, etc)
Tyler


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (kingsfan01)*

Oops, i didn't tell you guys which gauges.
i got a boost gauge and a oil pressure gauge. Do you know how to install those kingsfan?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
Have one question though. I have the neuspeed sway bar and it seems to be rubbing against the SC. I know someone else on here fixed this problem, but i can't seem to find the post. What did you have to do??
[HR][/HR]​I had that problem and the only thing I did was turn the bypass to the side a little bit and that's it. It's still really close but doesn't rub anymoere... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Well, i just put some rubber washers in. I will post some pics later, but its not rubbing anymore. Its really close though. I mean really close. Probably still can rub. 
Is everyone running the stock airbox mod that neuspeed sends with the SC???
I had a CEL this morning and it said something about my cruise control. I guess that is a good thing. Good thing it wasn't my SC. hehe.
Hey, Inovillo I will try what you said, but one thing what does the bypass value look like?


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

I was wondering at what RPM does everyone feel the SC kick in. Mine really kicks in after 3000. Anyone else?


----------



## DasoGTI (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: water injection (Merlin703)*

Are you planning on taking your car to the dyno ? I'd be curious to see the gains brought by the p&p...
Has anyone dyno'ed with mods other than the regular 256, 260 cams, such as smaller pullies, asymetrical 260/268 cams, p&p.... ?
I'd like to see results from those.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: water injection (DasoGTI)*

Yeah man, I plan on taking it to get dynoed eventually. I haven't riden in anyone elses SC 2.0 without the p&p, so i can't give any impressions of a difference. I sure do feel the great difference from stock as i should.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Ok here is a pic of my SC.

















Ok, I have been messing around with the intakes all day. I first put in the factory box with the mod neuspeed recommended. Sorry, no pic of that but it looks just like stock intake. Well, the car drove ok with the box. I got some CEL saying secondary intake etc... So, i cleared the code and put my big K&N filter back in. Here is a pic of that installed.








Now i took it for a test ride and I must say it felt a lot better with that intake then it did with the factory. Its not really cold air, but it allows for more air i guess. No CEL yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What do you guys think???


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Now i took it for a test ride and I must say it felt a lot better with that intake then it did with the factory. Its not really cold air, but it allows for more air i guess. No CEL yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What do you guys think???[HR][/HR]​You should get a CAI







The difference is way more noticeable than the regular K&N filter... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Yeah, i was thinking about it. I am going to run it the way it is for awhile so when i do get the CAI I will notice it even more.
Can you recommend a few CAI???


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

i want to make a custom CAI SOON!!! 


[Modified by Lotust, 11:01 PM 10-21-2002]


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

you know i thought about that too. I was thinking just incorporating the filter i have on there now and getting some piping and running it down somewhere. 
How were you thinking about doing it, Lotust??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: water injection (jaybert)*

quote:[HR][/HR]all this talk makes me want to get a supercharger. Does anyone have any information regarding the supercharger for drive-by-wire 2.0's? I emailed neuspeed and got a nebulous response. They said that if I was not in California they had the kit for sale for $2699 but that it was missing a few components. So I emailed back asking where I could pick up these missing components and a cost estimate. He then responded and said that they parts were produced in house? Does anyone have any idea what is going on here and if/when there will be a kit for sale? I wouldnt be purchasing until next summer at the earliest but it would be nice to know I'm saving for something real.[HR][/HR]​Call Neuspeed and ask for Greg Woo. He'll fill you in. Chances are, they have everything ready except for the C.A.R.B. certification.


----------



## jaybert (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: water injection (JettaRed)*

Thanks for the information but I dunno if I want to "waste" the guy's time as I have no intentions to purchase the kit, if at all, until next summer. I actually found a neuspeed FAQ where they said they had the kit ready and was undergoing smog testing for all 50 states. Thanks for the information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah, i was thinking about it. I am going to run it the way it is for awhile so when i do get the CAI I will notice it even more.
Can you recommend a few CAI???[HR][/HR]​I was gonna custom make one but then I found the velocity CAI brand new for $95.00 and I just jumped on it.
If you wanna see how it looks check my sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Anybody running custom chips? (Like having the speed limiter removed)
I'm instaliing an OBD I 2.0 in my 83 GTI, then planning the neuspeed charger. I'd like to run the stock speedo and eliminate the VSS. How willing is Neuspeed to custom program?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Nason)*

I'm pretty sure they will do it if you ask for it. I don't know if there's gonna be an additional charge though. They already custom made one for 268 cams I think... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Nason)*

I got a custom chip for all the mods i was putting into my car. But someone else got that for me. 
I am sure they will if you asked.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

Ok check this out.
I got a CEL and I vaged it to see what code it is sending and this is what i got:::
16795 - Secondary air injection system: Incorrect Flow detected 35 - 00
What is that????


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

It means a sensor related to the secondary air pump is seeing boost. Check around the air pump for vac lines, or a line somewhere that is connected to the manifold post throttle body. 
Or, dumb question but I have to ask... Did you reconnect the air pump backwards?


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

There isn't a sensor for the secondary air injection pump, it works on how quickly the 02 sensor warms up. Secondary air only blasts when engine is cold in order to heat the catalyst faster. The pump is relay activated, so the ecu can't even measure voltage drop to see it kick on. 
Check for leaks first, but the system should be pretty tight.
I had a similar problem a few weeks ago. First I jumpered the secondary air pump to the battery to make sure it worked, it did. Next I checked for power at the relay, no. Then I checked for shorts to ground, no, then power at the fuse, no. Bad strip fuse, 50 amp unit, find it at your dealer for Under $2.00. Can't say that's what it is, but fuse is the point of least resistence, and it's typicall under the hood where it gets pounder with water and crap.
Good luck.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: water injection (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guys, I went up to NGP today in aberdeen to see the dyno day deal. My friends convinced me to run my car on the dyno since it was only 30 bucks. I did 2 very good runs! 
Stock charger
intake
magnaflow exhaust
I pulled 137.6hp and 146.7 tq to the wheels!
2nd run 135.9hp, 146.6 tq
[HR][/HR]​Congrats Evan, those are great numbers for a stock charger! Please scan it, I'd be intresting in seeing it, though I wish you had the A/F done too.
quote:[HR][/HR]
The curves look really good. Torque curve is very flat and high up. Hp climbs steady with only one tiny dip![HR][/HR]​Curious to know where your dip occurred? I'm working on scanning in my dyno now


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*dyno (TooLFan46n2)*

Well here is my dyno... When I did this dyno run my o2 sensor was non functioning and I didn't have time to replace it in time. I know from my butt dyno the car has defintely pulled a lot harder than this, I look forward to redynoing when its running perfectly again. Check out my A/F ratio, as you can see it actually goes off the chart!



















[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 10:24 AM 10-23-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: dyno (TooLFan46n2)*

Wow your curves are like a polygraph. Mine are perfectly smooth compared to those!! You can definately tell your O2 sensor is shot!
I didn't do Air Fuel... But I can tell you your running rich as hell


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: dyno (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow your curves are like a polygraph.
[HR][/HR]​LoL. Yeah its way off. I just hope I don't crap my cat out before I replace the sensor


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: dyno (2kjettaguy)*

Here's mine:


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yo







, got my car back today. It is sweeeeeet. I got the p&p, 260 cam, and of course the SC. I tell you what, i have to get used to my car again.








[HR][/HR]​How much $$$ did the port & polish set you back?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Talking about cats and stuff, I'm getting a test pipe on Friday after blowing 3 cats already














I think that the reason why the cats are going bad soooo much is b/c I'm running rich as hell too but anyway, that not my main concern...
My main concer is that 2 weeks ago my car started missfiring nasty style I had to stop the car in the middle of the highway b/c it was bugging down when I pressed the gas. I looked at the code with the VAG and I had missfires in Cyl. 1 and 4. I went ahead and replaced the spark plug wires and was really happy cause it took care of it.... for one week








I got the missfires again 2 days ago, #1 and 4 again. They went away for now but I know the problem its still there. I have a new coil pack so that can't be the problem and what isreally confusing me is that it did it and then it went away but it self (it was raining that day).
I need your help guys.... Could the blown cat had something to do with the missfires???


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

What have you guys gotten for the highest PSI reading with the STOCK pulley? 
I ask because today I read 8 psi on the gauge with the stock pulley. I have been getting higher #'s lately for boost (been revving higher than I usually do with it at WOT, and paying more attention to the gauge near redline). I have 7psi marked on the gauge, so I don't have to look to close to see where 7 is. I was definately a full bar further, putting me at 8psi. Not long ago it got 7, then 7.5, and today I pushed it real high and hit 8. The gauge seems accurate (same vacuum #'s as usual and gauge reacts the same as always, w/ the same boost #'s at lower rpms as before). I have disconnected and reconnected it (engine off) a few times, but not anytime recently. I didn't even hit the rev limiter when I got the 8psi reading, either, but I was basically at it. Could it have anything to do with the 268/260 cam, or maybe my charger just has big balls!? It was ~40* F outside at the time
don't get too jealous, not 15 minutes after this happened, I was stuck on the side of the road for 30 minutes because the oil line to my external oil cooler blew right off. The clamp had loosened up, and ~100psi pushed it right off. That is a whole other story though and is unrelated to the charger. I didn't have any of my tools with me, and had a pint of oil in the car and I was close to nowhere! It all worked out in the end, though


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

I gotta mount my digi vidcam in the car again so I can get it on tape. I was psyched, but now I am leary of revving so high, for fear of oiling my engine bay again! that sucked










[Modified by blubayou, 11:18 PM 10-23-2002]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

I think you are getting the higher pressures because of the cooler air outside. But all the better . . .


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

8 psi rules, but blown oil lines sucks!! 
When i was putting in my oil pressure sender, I overtigtened the compression fitting and stretched it. I started the car up and it blew off in my face!! This was 2 years ago, but there is still oil all over the wires under the battery.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

It's defintely the cold air. I've been getting 9.5 PSI at 6700 RPM with the 2.6 pulley. Although, I don't rev it up that high anymore.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

yeah, I figured the cold air was the culprit. I don't care why I can get there, cause if 8psi is bad, I DON'T WANNA BE GOOD








I don't regularly rev that high, but it was COLD today and man was this thing quick!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

I have to enjoy it now, cause in 3 weeks, it will begin it's long winter nap. Right after I romp on it at Lime Rock for one last hoorah! (11/11 - which just happens to be my birthday, too. Happy birthday to me!)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Notice that this thread started December 28 last year, when it was cold out. That's why all I could say was *wahoo!*








I have had to raise the trigger pressure on the water injection to avoid misfire CELs. I must say I really like the low-end torque with the charger. The only car I've driven lately that feels like my charger is an older Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder GS-T that one of my customers traded when he bought a Saab 9-3 SE Convertible from me. (Now, that's a sweet car--the Saab.)


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I'm getting jelous man !!!!
Here in Miami we still have 70 + on a daily basis and I can't see more than 5 PSI in my boost gauge








I know I don't have the small pulley but still... cool weather, please come down here !!!!


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

you American's don't have a clue what cold is!... it was -5 Celcius this morning outside thats 23F.. and damm the car is mucho quick!! to bad I'm storing it for the winter. It actually gets down to -30C here during the winter.. again that being -22F for you Amiricans








They don't call us Canadians Snow birds for no reason... We all head south where it's warm for a vacation.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (l8zer)*

Can anyone guess what this is? 









it starts with a 268 and usually exhausts a 260. $50 from a friend who blew his stage 4 g60. A smokin' deal, and I haven't even paid for it yet lol 
We will see how this affects a mk4! (when I get time to do the install







)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can anyone guess what this is? 







[HR][/HR]​It's a chair! You can't fool me!


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

In Canada, VW just started selling the Golf CL. It's pretty well a base Golf
GL 2.0L with only 3 exterior colours (black, red & white) & 1 interior colour
(black).

The base Golf CL sells for $2,000 (Cdn) less than the base Golf GL. My
friend is going to slap on a Neuspeed Supercharger ($4,000 Cdn) onto his 
new Golf CL.

Since the Golf CL cost $2,000 less the a GL he is only paying $2,000 
Canadian for the Neuspeed Supercharger that's only $1,275.38 US.


[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 10:41 PM 10-30-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

In the States, the '03 GL is pretty much equipped liked the GLS last year. It now has power windows, etc. The '03 GLS comes standard with a moonroof and alloy wheels. So, it sounds like the CL is equivalent to the GL of earlier model years. Is it lighter than the GL? Is it a two-door? He could make it look like a de-badged GTI!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Holy Cow! The Golf CL is only *$17,950CDN*--that's like $3.95 US, isn't it? (J/K)
Actually, that's a pretty good price. But, don't you have to pay another $10,000CDN in sales tax or added value tax or something?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I just ordered the 2.6 pulley for the SC... can't wait to received it and put in on !!!
I don't need to change the belt, right ?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

You should be ok with the stock belt. However, if you do need to go a little smaller, you can get a Gates or Dayco belt to fit. If you have a MKIV, don't worry about finding a double-sided belt--you won't! Just go with a 6-rib single sided belt.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

How would I be able to tell if the belt is sliping ?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How would I be able to tell if the belt is sliping ?







[HR][/HR]​It may or may not make noise. If you have a boost gauge hooked up, you may see the boost go high and drop down, even though you are increasing rpms. As the charger builds boost, it requires more hp to turn the rotors. If the belt is going to slip, it will slip as it has to respond to more resisitance from the charger. 
From your physics class, you know that the coefficient of static (non-slipping) friction is greater than kinetic (slipping) friction. So, there is less grip once the belt _starts_ to slip, the rotors don't turn as fast, and you get less boost or an observable drop in boost.
To play it safe, you can always just get a belt that's approximately .5" to 1" shorter than what you now have. Make sure you don't go too short or you won't be able to get it on. Belts run about $30, so you may want to wait and see if you need it. With the 2.6 pulley, you should see 8 to 9 psi once it cools down down there.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

When I had belt slip problems, I found that an excellent way to test was to sit in the car, let it idle and turn the ac on. When my belt was in slip mode, whenever I turned on my ac the belt slipped on the pulley and shrieked like all hell when I turned the AC on. It sounded like a old P.O.S. 
I am not sure if that would be the belt slipping on the ac pulley or the supercharger pulley, but it happened when I was having slip problems so it sounds like a good experiement to me.
Also, like Bill said, boost goes crazy. Mine would climb to 5, then where it should raise to 7 it dipped back down to 3 or 4, then back up a bit. It never saw more than 5 psi.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yep, I really hope to see at least 8 psi since now I'm at 5...


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

yeah man, let me know how that pulley goes. I was thinking about doing the upgrade. Hope, it is sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can anyone guess what this is? 









it starts with a 268 and usually exhausts a 260. $50 from a friend who blew his stage 4 g60. A smokin' deal, and I haven't even paid for it yet lol 
We will see how this affects a mk4! (when I get time to do the install







)[HR][/HR]​I got one of those. Hope it does for you what it did for mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Hey, I got one too.








Just kidding. Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

anyone using the 268/260 on an OBDII car? I have been trying to figure out about the check engine light with this? I think it will since the intake is larger than 266 which is supose to be the highest. But maybe the charger will change that . . .


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]anyone using the 268/260 on an OBDII car? I have been trying to figure out about the check engine light with this? I think it will since the intake is larger than 266 which is supose to be the highest. But maybe the charger will change that . . . [HR][/HR]​Do you mean the MKIII or MKIV? Hillside Imports at http://www.hillsideimports.com put a 268/260 in their MKIII SC Cabrio (ABA engine). You may want to give them a call. The MKIV (AEG) engines seem to be the ones sensitive to the more agressive cams.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

well I have the MKIII with the ABA, so if anyone has that it would be helpfull. But in general any OBDII engine. I think their SC cabrio was an OBDI. They said it idled nicely, not too rough. 
I know with the OBDII ABA's you can get away with a 266. But every now and then I got the code with my 266 in the ABA . . . really high humidity I think caused it. I am almost definatly gunna get the 268/260, just trying to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Well, I think I may install my 268/260 tonight in my mk4. I know I am not going to like the check engine light, but I want to see how it reacts. 
More info later. For now I am going to play with my chair!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Ahh, cam is in







It took a little over 2 hours with my dad helping for the technical parts. The car is a serious rocket. Anything over 4k it rips so hard. Idle is lumpy, but consistent. I put 70 miles on it tonight driving around














...and no check engine light (knock on wood)
One question though. My boost levels seem to stop at 5 psi. I am running the stock pulley. In 3rd it will climb to 5, but now more redline 7 psi spike







. Boost seems to hold steady between 4 and 5 but never exceeds that. Regardless, the car is fast and it feels right, despite what the boost gauge reads. I htink maybe the engine is now using a larger volume of air than the charger can compress at high rpms? Possibly. I know the belt isn't slipping (we double checked) and no vacuum leaks. Odd, eh? Still rips. I estimate 145 to the wheels


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Still rips. I estimate 145 to the wheels[HR][/HR]​


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ahh, cam is in







It took a little over 2 hours with my dad helping for the technical parts. The car is a serious rocket. Anything over 4k it rips so hard. Idle is lumpy, but consistent. I put 70 miles on it tonight driving around














...and no check engine light (knock on wood)
One question though. My boost levels seem to stop at 5 psi. I am running the stock pulley. In 3rd it will climb to 5, but now more redline 7 psi spike







. Boost seems to hold steady between 4 and 5 but never exceeds that. Regardless, the car is fast and it feels right, despite what the boost gauge reads. I htink maybe the engine is now using a larger volume of air than the charger can compress at high rpms? Possibly. I know the belt isn't slipping (we double checked) and no vacuum leaks. Odd, eh? Still rips. I estimate 145 to the wheels














[HR][/HR]​Very cool! When I get a job...hmmm








You are probably experiencing more air going into the cylinders, resulting in less pressure build-up in the manifold. With the 2.8" pulley, 5 psi is probably about right. Try the 2.6 or smaller and see what happens.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

well I see Inovillo hasnt posted his recent sucess at the track, he was running 15.8 consistently ( in 80+ weather) ..not bad for his s/c still being stock...we will see what kind of times he gets with the 2.6 he just ordered....


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well I see Inovillo hasnt posted his recent sucess at the track, he was running 15.8 consistently ( in 80+ weather) ..not bad for his s/c still being stock...we will see what kind of times he gets with the 2.6 he just ordered....[HR][/HR]​God, you don't give me time for sh%t, ahh !!! 
Well, yes I went to the track and after I got used to the Nitto Drag tires I was doing 15.81 all the time so I just let it be. I'm pretty happy with the #'s keeping in mind I'm only boosting 5psi with the 2.8" pulley. The 2.6" is sitting in my room right now and hopefully I will be able to put it on in the weekend. After that I'm expecting to run low 15's (2.6" and a few degrees less).
*Christopher*: I have the 260 cam from Autotech with the 2.8 pulley and I don't see more than 5psi either








From 4,800 to redline is all the time @ 5psi... lets see how it goes with the 2.6...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well I see Inovillo hasnt posted his recent sucess at the track, he was running 15.8 consistently ( in 80+ weather) ..not bad for his s/c still being stock...we will see what kind of times he gets with the 2.6 he just ordered....
God, you don't give me time for sh%t, ahh !!! 
Well, yes I went to the track and after I got used to the Nitto Drag tires I was doing 15.81 all the time so I just let it be. I'm pretty happy with the #'s keeping in mind I'm only boosting 5psi with the 2.8" pulley. The 2.6" is sitting in my room right now and hopefully I will be able to put it on in the weekend. After that I'm expecting to run low 15's (2.6" and a few degrees less).
*Christopher*: I have the 260 cam from Autotech with the 2.8 pulley and I don't see more than 5psi either








From 4,800 to redline is all the time @ 5psi... lets see how it goes with the 2.6...







[HR][/HR]​15.8 is pretty good. I used to fool around with my buddy in his well modded neon. At the track he ran 15.6, when we raced we were even till 3rd, then my nose would be at his door. The 2.6 should help out, I defintely could feel the added torque instantly at 2k after the install. With the 2.8 pulley and autotech 260 I could only hit 6 PSI at about 6300 RPM.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ahh, cam is in







It took a little over 2 hours with my dad helping ...[HR][/HR]​Evan, did you keep stock valve springs?
I went to see my daughters at college yesterday in mountainous western Maryland. I love how the SC pulls easily up some pretty steep hills and I fly past all the 20 ton SUVs struggling along!








BTW, this is a bit off-topic, but I thought I'd mention it. A little while ago, I had a cut boot on the passenger side axle and had to get it replaced. I removed my lower tie bar so the mechanics wouldn't charge me more. For a couple of days, I noticed my car creaking a lot making turns and going over bumps. I put the tie bar back on and no more creaks. I guess the thing does make a difference.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

well this thread was interesting but, i can no longer participate. sold my car last week. it was sad to see it drive away mainly because i dumped about 9k-10k in it in the last year







and got none of it back didnt want to deal with selling parts and returning it to its stock form, that'll teach me


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

This is a sad, sad day. A moment of silence, please.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Your are forever an honorary member and can participate whenever you want.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
BTW, this is a bit off-topic, but I thought I'd mention it. A little while ago, I had a cut boot on the passenger side axle and had to get it replaced. [HR][/HR]​Funny, mines is broken too and the passenger side also








Would it be coincidence or VW's fault


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

anyone have anymore information about the 268/260 cams and how they worked in the cars?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Works great in my car! The car loves it up top now, and it gives it an infinite powerband now. I have smacked redline quite a few times just by accident! When it hits 4k the needle just flys over








No idle problems, runs great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

thanks, with 2 corrado's now i still have more aggrevation than any one person deserves 







quote:[HR][/HR]Your are forever an honorary member and can participate whenever you want.







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Is anyone running a Neuspeed rising-rate FPR?
I installed one I found at the shop today in my car. The power is a lot smoother after 4500rpm and it pulls right up to redline. I'm dying to get this car on a dyno!
next paycheck = 2.6 pulley!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (VeeDub2.0)*

I had one on for a while. I took it off to sell it, but no one bought it. So, I put it back on. It works great, but my 4 bar fpr worked well, too.


----------



## Euro2NR (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When I had belt slip problems, I found that an excellent way to test was to sit in the car, let it idle and turn the ac on. When my belt was in slip mode, whenever I turned on my ac the belt slipped on the pulley and shrieked like all hell when I turned the AC on. It sounded like a old P.O.S. 
[HR][/HR]​Finally, i'm back! been a bit busy with school so haven't been on the 'tex in a while! Anywho (2kjettaguy), i am glad i came back when i did because i totally know where ur coming form on that! I was flipping out thinking i had a bad compressor but feel soooo much better that someone else had the same experience! How much torque did you put on your belt? Mine was at 35 ftlbs and slipped, tightened to 40ftlbs and now slipping again! I am assuming it is stretching a bit but i don't want to ruin any bearings on the other accessories by over tightening!
*MORE IMPORTANTLY:* The charger has been running awesome the past few months (aside from the fact that it contributed to me breaking the diff and having to replace the tranny; but took advantage of the situation and upgraded flywheel and clutch)! With the cold weather, I am getting a solid 10psi, even with the belt squeeling above 6k rpm! *Prob is, i am getting a lot of intermittent misfire cel codes* I ran a VAG on it and got 5 misfires detected, all on cyl 1,2, and 4. I reset it and it hasn't come back but whenever I get on it from a stop and wind it out in the gears, by the time i hit third at WOT, i get little hesitations and the CEL starts flashing!!!!!!!!! Whats the deal?! Anyone else have the prob? is this a sign to change my spark plug wires???? i have the denso plugs in there that came with the charger FYI. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Euro2NR)*

According to the Bentley, misfires can be caused by bad plugs, bad wires, faulty coil pack, and bad INJECTORS. 
If you are running water, you need it less with cold weather, so you need to turn up the trigger pressure. If you had bad injectors, it would probably be only one and you would have had other problems by now.
You can get new OEM wires from http://www.vwparts.com for about $40. The wires are very fragile, so you could have damaged them. I also got codes when my MAF started to go on me.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

When I installed my cam, I thought my belt was slipping. I get less boost now because the 268/260 uses the air faster then the blower can create pressure. 
Someone mentioned my cam had alot of overlap. I have no idea what that is, but I am looking into it. 
Regardless, my car rips. I am using stock pulley and no h20. Love it! Maybe I'll try a smaller pulley this winter when its really cold outside. I don't feel like installing the water injection (again) yet...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Now that it's colder, I need water less. I have it come on around 8 psi (5500 rpms). I think you could put the smaller pulley on it without water for now.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Finally got a chance to get her on the track. Temps in Bradenton FL tonight were mid 50's
Best time was a 16.02 @ 85.58mph
During my runs I beat a Lexus IS 300 and a new Civic SI. I had about a bumper on the SI until he hit Vtec and then we were almost dead even across the finish line. What a wonderful feeling that was!








I was running on stock steelies, stripped interior, and no subs or spare tire.
My motor is essentially stock with the exception of the charger and the Neuspeed rising rate FPR. Next on the list are cams, intake and exhaust. I can't wait for the day when I might see my car in the low 15's!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (VeeDub2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can't wait for the day when I might see my car in the low 15's![HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad you had fun!! Work on dropping your 60 foot down to a low 2.2 and you should see 15.8.....
What was your front tire pressure? I suggest running aprox 20-22 in the fronts and 45-50 in the rears. I bring a small pump that plugs into my lighter so I can adjust pressures before and after the races..!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

I've driven the new Civic Si and am unimpressed. Even if the vtec gives it a boost, it only comes on at around 6000 rpm and the Si redlines at 6500. It's not going to blown anyone's doors off.
However, good run! Your car is a lot more fun. Just wait until you get a smaller pulley and can hit 5 psi at 3000 rpms or earlier.


[Modified by JettaRed, 7:33 AM 11-8-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (VeeDub2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Finally got a chance to get her on the track. Temps in Bradenton FL tonight were mid 50's
Best time was a 16.02 @ 85.58mph
During my runs I beat a Lexus IS 300 and a new Civic SI. I had about a bumper on the SI until he hit Vtec and then we were almost dead even across the finish line. What a wonderful feeling that was!








I was running on stock steelies, stripped interior, and no subs or spare tire.
My motor is essentially stock with the exception of the charger and the Neuspeed rising rate FPR. Next on the list are cams, intake and exhaust. I can't wait for the day when I might see my car in the low 15's![HR][/HR]​Not bad, I did 15.81 with a temp. of mid 70's. ( I have 260 cams and exhaust thought). With temp. of mid. 50's and the 2.6 pulley I shouldn't have a problem hitting the low 15's. We'll see.
BTW, now in Miami we are getting a little cold weather at night (70 degrees







) and my boost gauge is showing 7 psi from 5 it was showing last week but I have a question though...
When it gets to 7psi at around 6,000 RPM's it drops again to 5 right after passing 6,400 RPM's...
What could cause that??? Belt slipping ???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...When it gets to 7psi at around 6,000 RPM's it drops again to 5 right after passing 6,400 RPM's...
What could cause that??? Belt slipping ???







[HR][/HR]​Probably. Try some belt dressing. It makes the belt a little tacky and holds better.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...When it gets to 7psi at around 6,000 RPM's it drops again to 5 right after passing 6,400 RPM's...
What could cause that??? Belt slipping ???








Probably. Try some belt dressing. It makes the belt a little tacky and holds better.[HR][/HR]​Where can I get that? 
Any local auto parts store?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

You can get belt dressing at any auto parts store.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

This is a reminder to frequently check your spark plug gap. I've been getting a lot of CELs lately and decided to check my gap. I normally set the gap to .040". Today I had to close them down a little on all plugs just to get back to .040". That should help with the misfires I've been getting.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Someone mentioned my cam had alot of overlap. I have no idea what that is, but I am looking into it. (2kjettaguy)
Overlap is created from an aggressive grind cam with a lot of lift and duration. You are getting a situation where both valves are open at the same time and you get blowby. That is where the intake comes into the combustion chamber but the exhaust valves are still open and the charge is somewhat whisked away. Not good. 
The reason the idle is loppy is because of the large overlap this cam grind gives you. Great at higher RPM when the time the valves is open is shorter due to engine speed but not so great at lower RPM's. Basically by going to a "larger" cam, you are losing efficiency. You may have a larger intake charge, but some of it is escaping before it can be compacted, ignited and create power. Somewhat counter productive. 
Cam selection is a fine science that has to make compromises. Look at a top fuel dragster, they have insane cam durations etc, but that is because they don't care about anything but WOT, they want something that can let in as much mix as possible during WOT. For a daily driver and not a quarter mile queen it is a little more confusing.


[Modified by UKGTI, 11:29 PM 11-8-2002]


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

JettaRed: interesting, since I haven't checked my spark plugs since I put my SC on. But then again, I haven't had a misfire or any other code in ages. I still have my water come on at 5.5 psi and not a problem. My car is running frighteningly well!
UKGTI: nice mini-tutorial http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

Maybe it wasn't water (alone) after all, but a combination of too wide a gap and water and cold air. I'm going to try dropping the trigger pressure a little and see what happens.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

OK, I just adjusted my idle using procedures from the Bentley CD which I "translated" for use with a VAG-COM. The maximum you can raise the idle (for people with lumpy idle cams) is 50 rpm.
If you have a VAG-COM, the procedure is as follows: (The pictures are examples only from the Ross-Tech site. Do not enter the values in the pictures!)








1. With the engine running at idle, go to the *01 - ENGINE* controller *MEAS. BLOCKS - 08* and check the coolant temp using *Display Group 004.* The coolant temp must read *85C* or higher.








2. Select *Done, Go Back* and select *LOGIN-11*. Enter *01283* and select *DO IT!*. It returns you to the Engine controller screen.








3. Select *ADAPTATION - 10* and enter *01* for the Channel Number and select *READ*. The *Stored Value* and* Test Value* should read *128* (780 rpm).
4. Each increment up of the value, i.e., 129, 130, 131, etc., raises the rpm 10 rpm. The maximum value is 133 which sets the rpm to 830. Enter the value you want in the *New Value* block or click *UP* to get the value you want.
5. Select *SAVE* and *DONE, GO BACK*.
6. Close the controller and exit. You're done.



[Modified by JettaRed, 1:20 PM 11-10-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I got some methanol today. There is a drag strip kinda near my house and they were open. The methanol is 99.9% pure and was only $2.50 a gallon. I'm going to mix it with my washer fluid to bump the methanol concentration to about 50%.
I'm hoping this acts as an octane booster to reduce detonation and allow the timing to advance. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I have the Denso Iridium IK20's that came with the kit.
Aaron Neumann told me to gap them between .032->.035.

I was having misfire problems especially above 6,000rpm.
Also, at WOT there was a flat spot in 2nd gear at 5,000 rpm.

1st - I replaced the spark plug wires which didn't fix the problem.
2nd - Got new plugs (IK20) and gapped them at .034 which didn't fix the problem. 
Then I replaced the MAF which completely fixed the problem.
Absolutely no flat spot or misfires since September.


[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 10:16 PM 11-11-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

In my never-ending quest to improve the performance of my car, I decided today to clean my knock sensor contacts. Sometimes they start to corrode underneath and need to be cleaned.
I removed both sensors and cleaned the surfaced with a wire brush. Reinstalled and torqued to 15 ft/lbs. Probably my imagination, but the car seemed to pulled just a little better under full boost.


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

has anyone tried running NOS with their supercharger? i wonder if that would be overkill


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (m1)*

so JettaRed, did you try the methanol???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so JettaRed, did you try the methanol???[HR][/HR]​I have and it's hard to tell. I mixed it with washer fluid based on the assumption that washer fluid is only 25% methanol. I have tried to research the actual composition of washer fluid and found that it can be up to 50%. The stuff I'm using, Krystal Kleer, says it protects to -20 degrees F. Based on other stuff I've discovered, it should be 36% methanol to meet that protection level.
The whole point is that a concentration greater than 50% can cause "significant" cylinder temperature increases. I don't know exactly what significant means, other than it's probably detrimental to reducing detonation. 
I may just drain everything and put in an exact 50% mix of methanol with distilled water to establish a baseline.
I'll let you know.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I put the 2.4" pulley back on-->








I drained my washer fluid and put a known 50/50 mix of methanol and water-->







(with the 2.4" pulley)
I put the Aquamist 1s back on (changed back from the 2c)-->







(but I think it's more the 2.4" pulley and 50/50 mix)
I do need to set the boost trigger pressure to at least 7.5 psi. But that's ok because I hit 7 psi at 3300 rpm!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I put the 2.4" pulley back on-->








I drained my washer fluid and put a known 50/50 mix of methanol and water-->







(with the 2.4" pulley)
I put the Aquamist 1s back on (changed back from the 2c)-->







(but I think it's more the 2.4" pulley and 50/50 mix)
I do need to set the boost trigger pressure to at least 7.5 psi. But that's ok because I hit 7 psi at 3300 rpm![HR][/HR]​ = DYNO
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR] = DYNO
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​= STILL UNEMPLOYED http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

ok who broke the thread








edit - ermmmm, jk 


[Modified by m1, 5:29 PM 11-14-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

why did you put the aquamist 1s back on??? isn't the 2c better??







7psi at 3300rpm !! that thing must pull like a train
what is the max boost you hit with the 2.4 pulley??
I received a reply from Greg Woo and he told me that they are testing the 2.4 pulley with water injection. They said they still have to test more before they approve it. he said it helped alot with detonation at high rpm. he said they approved the 2.6 pulley for low altitude applications.

quote:[HR][/HR]I put the 2.4" pulley back on-->








I drained my washer fluid and put a known 50/50 mix of methanol and water-->







(with the 2.4" pulley)
I put the Aquamist 1s back on (changed back from the 2c)-->







(but I think it's more the 2.4" pulley and 50/50 mix)
I do need to set the boost trigger pressure to at least 7.5 psi. But that's ok because I hit 7 psi at 3300 rpm![HR][/HR]​

[Modified by vento 95 GL, 6:00 PM 11-14-2002]


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why did you put the aquamist 1s back on??? isn't the 2c better??[HR][/HR]​yeah, what gives??
quote:[HR][/HR]I received a reply from Greg Woo and he told me that they are testing the 2.4 pulley with water injection. They said they still have to test more before they approve it. he said it helped alot with detonation at high rpm. he said they approved the 2.6 pulley for low altitude applications. [HR][/HR]​sweet!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why did you put the aquamist 1s back on??? isn't the 2c better??[HR][/HR]​Because I'm always changin' stuff! (Remember, I have a lot of time on my hands right now.)
I wanted to see if there was a difference. I figure it this way, the 2c is good if you want to bring water on early. I was having it come on at full throttle and high boost anyway, so why not try the 1s again? Also, the 2c is driven by one of the fuel injectors, while the 1s is contant on or off. I really can't tell much of a difference, if any. But, I'll try it for a while and then probably switch back.


[Modified by JettaRed, 5:59 AM 11-15-2002]


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

wow this is a long thread


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]He said they approved the 2.6 pulley for low altitude applications.
[HR][/HR]​Does that mean I still have a warrenty?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]He said they approved the 2.6 pulley for low altitude applications.
Does that mean I still have a warrenty?







[HR][/HR]​I don't know and most likely don't think so. email greg to see


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]He said they approved the 2.6 pulley for low altitude applications.
Does that mean I still have a warrenty?







[HR][/HR]​The big warranty concern with changing pulleys is that you are going to take a hammer to get the pulley off and bend the shaft (pretty impossible) or otherwise damage the rotor group. The 2.6 pulley was already offered with the high altitude kits, so over-revving the charger was never the problem.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thought I'd post my weekend story for you guys...
Thursday night on my way to school, driving around 65 my CEL comes on. Its been 400 miles since I installed my cam, and I was confident it was a result of the cam. So I am thinking how's should I read this? I don't have a Vag-Com. So after class I met up with some of my VW friends for a late night hangout. I am talking to my friend Rob who is a tech at Russel, and he says if I haven't done the Wa recall, for my first o2 sensor, I should bring it to him on friday. He needs work, so 1.5 warranty hours are great for both of us








I bring my car into Russel at 3 on friday. They write it in, and see that I am eligable for the Wa recall. Rob reads my codes, and I have a huge ass list!! 
#1 - Knock sensor low voltage
#2 - cylinder 2 misfire - intermittent
#3 - cylinder 3 misfire - intermittent
#4 - full system misfire
#5 - Engine overspeed condition (I over-revved it







)
#6 - system too lean
So I look at these codes, and am shocked to see nothing about the cam. #5 is a winner, since this cam makes me rev high as poo







Rob says my o2 sensor is fine, but my MAF is fried. I am thinking "ok how come I didn't feel any of these misfires, or why didn't the leaness show up on my air fuel gauge..." He replaces my MAF for me under the Wa recall, becasue the MAf is known to fry with an o2 sensor. He doesn't feel like replacing the o2 sensor, since he gets out at 4, and doesn't think it *really* needs to be replaced. So he gives me one under warrenty so I can install it if i ever need to







He also uses the 5052 to raise my idle and avoid any future idle related codes. The car still lopes at idle, but purrs likea kitten. 
I got the new maf, and the car "pops" less out of the exhaust, and my little flat spot between 3-4k is gone. I felt a flat spot but didn't think anything of it. So now, I have a spare o2 sensor, a new maf, a higher idle, and an awareness that the air fuel gauge is worthless








If these misfires return - i can diagnose them to be something other than the maf. But I never felt any misfires? Can you guys feel these tiny misfires? My car never seemed to be running poorly


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I never feel misfires--only the cel comes on flashing and I know it's good ole cylinder 4.
The MAF seems to be the culprit to many problems. It's good they took care of things. I'm sure Rob didn't flash your chip, did he? Probably not.
Remember A/F gauges give you an instantaneous reading based on what the O2 sensor puts out. It is not going to indicate a lean condition, which is a cumulative reading. A/F gauges are essential to diagnosing some problems. When my MAF went out, I knew what it was because my a/f gauge showed a constant lean condition. So, don't sell them short. I would not be without one with aftermarket FI.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

BTW, I'm really liking the 2.4" pulley. The car even seems to run smoother for some reason. I can actually get 7 psi at under 3000 rpm.
As soon as I land a job, I'm going for the 268/260 cam. It should be a nice little boost for $200.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Cool, thanks for the advice. Are you still getting cylinder 4 misfires with the water injection? 
Did you ever consider that cylinder 4 may be getting a larger feed of water than the others? Which may provoke misfires at trigger pressure?
Is cylinder 4 on the same side as your nozzle? Maybe uneven h20 distibution is a problem?
I have some pullies to play with, but i guess I need to install the water injection first :\


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

anyone is interested in a 268/260 TechTonics cam let me know.......im placing the order monday or tuesday
JettaRed just sent me a paypal for his ........anyone else?
195 shipped







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

send me a vortex im or email me at [email protected]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

Such a sweet modification for crazy top end power.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

My misfires seem to have diminished since switching back to the 1s system. I was noticing that since the 2c is driven by the fuel injector that the mist pulsed on and off, creating some larger droplets. With the 1s, the pump is constantly on and the mist seems more evenly distributed. However, it's still early. I have set my trigger pressure to 7.5 psi or 8 psi--right around 5000 rpm under load.


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Do any of you know anything about the new vortech charger thats coming out for the 2.0 MKIV in Jan. ?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Defton613)*

I'll believe it when I see it - that's my opinion


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Defton613)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do any of you know anything about the new vortech charger thats coming out for the 2.0 MKIV in Jan. ?







[HR][/HR]​Call Brad at 1552Design. Apparently, he knows something about it.


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks. Its listed on the 1552design site, but they arent selling them yet. Brad said the price is going to be very much like the neuspeed charger price and the gain numbers will be higher.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Defton613)*

That vortech kit sounds like a nice kit. it will be more efficient than the neuspeed that's for sure. will be able to put an intercooler if you go with more boost, but the power delivery is different. the power and torque will be all on top around 5000rpm and higher.
will see how much it puts down, but it should be around the same as the z-charger. If you look the numbers for the vr6 kit , it puts down the same numbers as the previous z-charger. 
as 2kjetta said, we will see it when it comes out


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

here you go . Nik himself has the answer for you. the price will be 3250$ for the 2.0L kit. still more expensive than the 2600 neuspeed offers.
anyways i don't want to get into that
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=586178


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Hey little update for you guys. I have been running a "custom" intake since july. It was no more than a heatshield and cone filter. Problem was, I built the airbox to be as close to the side of the engine compartment as I could. Then, the stock intake tube wouldn't hook up to the MAF. I was running a hoopty contraption - a piece of flexible intake pipe to connect the two. My tech friends at the dealer said it was not so good, and that I should fix it.
In the meantime, I decided I would try out my stock airbox again to see how it feels. I put the stock (neuspeed) airbox back in and the paper filter. 
Just drove it. For one, its much quieter. You can still hear the charger moving air, but no jet noise. Down low and midrange it feels so nice. Much better get go off the line. The problem is its starving up top. Obviously because of the stock filter. 
I guess maybe I should try a drop in filter? Of fix my custom job. I can't decide whether I like the jet noise and top end, or quiet ride and snappy low end?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Evan. Read my lips! 
PUT-THE-SMALLER-PULLEY-ON!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Evan. Read my lips! 
PUT-THE-SMALLER-PULLEY-ON!







[HR][/HR]​what he said







did you see euro2nr recent dyno with the 2.6? he pulled 141whp and 157 tq with no water.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Evan. Read my lips! 
PUT-THE-SMALLER-PULLEY-ON!








what he said







did you see euro2nr recent dyno with the 2.6? he pulled 141whp and 157 tq with no water.[HR][/HR]​Man, I have my 2.6 sitting in my room until my brother comes down from Tampa and put it on.








My best dyno was 134whp and 149 of torque with the factory pulley so I'm hoping to be around 140whp with the 2.6... I can't wait to put it on !!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

No, I didn't see his dyno. Show me! I want to see where his power curve drops off. I know he has a 260 cam








Show me


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Just drove it. For one, its much quieter. You can still hear the charger moving air, but no jet noise. Down low and midrange it feels so nice. Much better get go off the line. The problem is its starving up top. Obviously because of the stock filter..... I can't decide whether I like the jet noise and top end, or quiet ride and snappy low end? [HR][/HR]​Thats what I noticed between the airbox and CAI. Little less throttle response at low RPM but more uptop at high RPM. The CAI intake greatly helps out in 90 degree weather and I would say its a must for anyone w/o water in the summer (It defintely helps timing a bit 5k+). Personally I would opt for the CAI, I love the jet noise, and I only need snappy low throttle response it 1st gear and I have enough now to break the tires loose.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Do any of you guys have cam gears installed? How well do they work with adjusting the power?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Is anyone running the charger with a ported and polished head? How about the manifolds being bore honed?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is anyone running the charger with a ported and polished head? How about the manifolds being bore honed?[HR][/HR]​Neuspeed did a P&P and got about 10 hp.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

do you know what this did with the torque?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]do you know what this did with the torque?[HR][/HR]​No. Send Greg Woo an email at [email protected]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

wow that was a fast response from greg. He says that "So far our best combination is still: 2.6" pulley, P-Flo, 256 degree cam, and Neuspeed exhaust system." I am sure that they aren't going to test someone else's cam, so do you guys think the TT 268/260 or the 260/258 is better for the charger?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wow that was a fast response from greg. He says that "So far our best combination is still: 2.6" pulley, P-Flo, 256 degree cam, and Neuspeed exhaust system." I am sure that they aren't going to test someone else's cam, so do you guys think the TT 268/260 or the 260/258 is better for the charger?
[HR][/HR]​I'm running the 256 now and have the TT 268/260 coming. I'll be able to give a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Here are some Aquamist pictures:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here are some Aquamist pictures:
[HR][/HR]​
Whoa....cool!!!


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

why are you hoarding gasoline??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why are you hoarding gasoline??







[HR][/HR]​*Y2K*










[Modified by JettaRed, 5:49 AM 11-22-2002]


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

This has been discussed in here but I forgot what it was...WHat is the mx rpm's of the s/c? What is te rpm's with the stock pulle? 2.6? 2.5? 2.4?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

Max sustained rpm for the charger is 16,000 rpm. With the 2.4" pulley, you are right under that at 6500 rpm on the car. That means you should take your car to only 130 mph for any sustained driving,








With the bigger pulleys, you are plenty safe.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

ok . . . since the supercharger doesn't have an intercooler. I figure why not try to lower the engine temps a little. what do you guys think of this? Obviously it won't be cooling the intake charge. But I figure anything may help.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok . . . since the supercharger doesn't have an intercooler. I figure why not try to lower the engine temps a little. what do you guys think of this? Obviously it won't be cooling the intake charge. But I figure anything may help. [HR][/HR]​I haven't found a lower temp thermostat for my car yet, unless I can use one from a MKIII. Are they interchageable. I know the MKIV uses a different part number.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

when I call potterman today I will ask he if he knows about if they are interchangable. Do you think it would help though?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Well, my car seems to run a little stronger first thing in the morning before it fully warms up. A cooler engine can't hurt, even if it's only a few degrees.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I just talked to greg at neuspeed. He was telling me that I have the wrong FPR. He is saying that for MKIII cars you are supose to get the rising rate regulator? I think with my kit I only got the one that looks like stock but is a 4 bar. I am sure he know what he is talking about, but I didn't think that the rising rate regulator came with any kit. I thought it was all 4 bars. Some help to clear it up. Also if I do need it is anyone selling? JettaRed I remember you were selling one a while back.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just talked to greg at neuspeed. He was telling me that I have the wrong FPR. He is saying that for MKIII cars you are supose to get the rising rate regulator? I think with my kit I only got the one that looks like stock but is a 4 bar. I am sure he know what he is talking about, but I didn't think that the rising rate regulator came with any kit. I thought it was all 4 bars. Some help to clear it up. Also if I do need it is anyone selling? JettaRed I remember you were selling one a while back.[HR][/HR]​Talk to Greg. I know the instructions for the MKIII showed the rrfpr. I thought they may have made a change to provide the 4 bar. If Greg thinks you need it, they he'll probably do something for you.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just talked to greg at neuspeed. He was telling me that I have the wrong FPR. He is saying that for MKIII cars you are supose to get the rising rate regulator? I think with my kit I only got the one that looks like stock but is a 4 bar. I am sure he know what he is talking about, but I didn't think that the rising rate regulator came with any kit. I thought it was all 4 bars. Some help to clear it up. Also if I do need it is anyone selling? JettaRed I remember you were selling one a while back.[HR][/HR]​Huh? Thats funny.








Well, I finally hooked up my new o2 sensor. I got all the power back from where the dyno showed a dip in power, and my car isn't running as rich anymore. It feels much better.
On other note (could this be related to the RRFPR?) upon installation I realized I tapped into the wrong sensor(rear 02) for my A/F gauge. I rewired everything and now my gauge bounces back and forth. However, if I'm in 5th gear at low RPM say 2500 going up a hill at full throttle the gauge starts flicking back to the low stoich range! Don't think that is a good thing. I currently have the 4 bar FPR.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I think I have a bad MAF--AGAIN! Also, the O2 sensor may be acting up. My engine runs very lean and dies when sitting at idle. I disconnect the MAF and it runs fine, but I get a CEL for low sensor signal to the MAF.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think I have a bad MAF--AGAIN! Also, the O2 sensor may be acting up. My engine runs very lean and dies when sitting at idle. I disconnect the MAF and it runs fine, but I get a CEL for low sensor signal to the MAF.[HR][/HR]​Maybe this could explain why you've had to crank up the onset level for the water while Jcha has left his alone.
BTW MAF'S are truly gay


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

OK..My dad and I just finished putting on the 2.6" pulley...Fisrt the belt was not tight enough but once we straightened that out it was so nice...It feels like it transformed the car again...It pulls so nice...Definitly worth it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

LOL. See my first post on page 1!







Way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Ok, what is the rev limiter set at with the neuspeed supercharger chip? Preferably I would like to hear from someone with a 96-99 MKIII OBDII car. But any info is good. Thanks


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, what is the rev limiter set at with the neuspeed supercharger chip? Preferably I would like to hear from someone with a 96-99 MKIII OBDII car. But any info is good. Thanks[HR][/HR]​Mine is still 6800 rpm, which is what it is from the factory. That's where fuel cutoff occurs. I don't think NS did anything to the rev limiter.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yeh that is what Greg said. due to the limiter being built into the ECU they could only get the limiter up about 2 or 300 over the stock setting. I thought the stock one was around 6000. Guess not.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

The MKIV engine has fuel cutoff at 6800 rpm, even though the tachometer says 6500. I would think the MKIII is the same.


----------



## vdub-jet (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JETTARED--Just checking to see when you will be dynoing your car again? What have your highest hp/torque ratings been so far.......and what are you wanting to do before hitting the dyno again?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I have mines at 6,900 RPM's. I guess there's no such of a big difference but you can tell them to modified the rev limiter if you wish... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Several people have asked me where to get the smaller pulleys. VdubInIt96 just asked, but IE crashed before I was able to answer and now that the search is down, I can't search to find anyone.
Well, anyway, you can get the smaller pulleys at PulleyBoys. I spoke to Greg today and he said they were running the 2.4 with water injection and their cam on their test car and found that was the best set up so far.


[Modified by JettaRed, 6:26 PM 11-25-2002]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

OK, so far what apprears to be the best setup? I still have yet to install the charger, but would like to be able to do everything right the first time it is installed.
Also what cam seems to be the best. I talked to Greg and he says a cam under 260 degrees is best, but then a lot of people are saying that TT 268/260 cam is really good for this setup. So which is true? Looking for any help for the best setup. Thanks.
JettaRed are you using the RRFPR? I just saw it in the picture wasn't sure if you were still using it. Does it provide more fuel?


[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 6:42 PM 11-25-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed are you using the RRFPR? I just saw it in the picture wasn't sure if you were still using it. Does it provide more fuel?
[HR][/HR]​Yes, I'm using it. It seems to work better than the 4 bar static FPR when I'm using the 2.4" pulley. I'm going to leave it on, especially once I install the 268/260 cam.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The MKIV engine has fuel cutoff at 6800 rpm, even though the tachometer says 6500. I would think the MKIII is the same.[HR][/HR]​I hate hitting the rev limiter...feels like the engine hits a brick wall


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I spoke to Greg today and he said they were running the 2.4 with water injection and their cam on their test car and found that was the best set up so far.[HR][/HR]​good to hear! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quote:[HR][/HR]I'm going to leave it on, especially once I install the 268/260 cam.[HR][/HR]​bill, I remember when you had your current cam installed way back when, that you had a shop do it. Are you planning to do it yourself this time? It sounds like a good thing to try, but only if I can do it myself. I don't want a shop messing with my car!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

The first time, I had no idea what to do. I watched closely when the shop did it. Since then, I've gotten a lot more "familiar" with my car and feel I can do it myself. I'm going to do it myself this time.


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, I sent you a couple of IM but I guess you didin't had time to read. Going a little of the subject I got my Supercharger today and as i checked I noticed that it came with a 2.6 Neuspeed pulley. Doesn't the stock one should come with a 2.8 pulley? I don't know if I got luck or what? I call them and they say those are made for cars that are on high altitude. Do you think I may run on any issues using the 2.6 in San Diego with a 91 octane gas?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

I think you'll be ok. Neuspeed (in Camarillo) is running a 2.4 on their car and they don't fill it with racing gas all the time. They had the 2.6 on it for a long time before putting water on.
(p.s., sorry if I didn't get back on the IM. My firewall blocks them and I don't see them until I turn it off.)
Try it out and see what happens. If you get detonation, your ecu will back out your timing and you'll just lose on the top end. But no worse than with the 2.8. You'll just have a stronger low end and mid-range.


[Modified by JettaRed, 1:55 PM 11-26-2002]


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Ok. I will try it and let you know. I'm just waiting now on the chip that didin't come with the kit. I will have probably enverything installed by the end of the week.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

The chip isn't in the kit. you have to send Neuspeed your ecu.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Here is a response that I got from MSD when I asked about an ignition system for the MKIV cars:
quote:[HR][/HR]Unfortunately we do not offer an ignition system for your application, the factory ignition on your application has a transistorized/coil assembly, and with this type of set up you will not be able to adapt an aftermarket ignition. If you do try to install it, it will damage the transistors internally and will not start on factory ignition, plus the transistor have to remain in place for the factory ignition.
Thanks,
MSD Tech[HR][/HR]​Not good news.







But, I still am waiting to hear from Ignition Solutions.


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I got my SC installed today with the hi-alt 2.6. What a difference from before? It feels so good. On my way down back to San Diego from LA, I just beat a new BMW 328IS with exhaust and maybe extras..., the car is really pushing and fresh. The only thing that I didin't like it is that my p-flow doesn't fit like before because of the change of the charger. Does neuspeed is already making a new metal shield to hold the K&N filter on it? Where can I get the CAI? 
Overall, the car feels very good. Need to get better gas though. I have a snock on the 4th cylinder with a 14.2 maximum on the timing. HOw about you guys?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

I believe NS has a p-flo for the SC. Give them a call.


----------



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I custom fit a CAI it is from Injen. Sounds really cool with the SC


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (boosted bora)*

I built myself an airbox and had fitting problems. I ordered a cold air pipe from ATP on monday. I will be putting it on as soon as I recieve it!


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

How much did you pay? Do you know if Neuspeed is already making one to replace the P-flow metal shield for the 2.0?
And where is the cheapiest place to buy the CAI?


----------



## Jettapimp (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

I have read as much of this post as i can, and i think i want to get the supercharger now! I have wanted more power but have always worried about reliablity because i depend on my 2.0. I have an intake and exhaust and want to see how they can compliment the charger :-D. I was gonna get N20 to try it for a while but i think im scrapping that because thats no good for the car. I just gotta dish out the cash now heh, heh. Can i get the 2.6 pulley when i order the charger, or where did you get that from guys? Can i order the stock pulley with the charger and buy the 2.6 inch one from N/S later. How much did the pulley cost by itself?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Jettapimp)*

I would order the SC with the 2.6 pulley and not waste time with the 2.8. Plus, you have no warranty issues if you get the SC with the 2.6 pulley from the beginning. Other than that, PulleyBoys makes 2.4, 2.5 and 2.6 inch pulleys for the NS SC.


----------



## Jettapimp (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks JettaRed. I think we should take all this info off this thread and make a webpage with it on there when the thread is all done. I hope to get the charger soon with the 2.6 standard. I just have to make sure i have the funds and i want to resolve this issue with Vertigo before i purchase anything else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Jettapimp)*

I need to buy a CAI or replace the original p-flow heat shield for the SC. Could you guys help me find one? Opnions please?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I need to buy a CAI or replace the original p-flow heat shield for the SC. Could you guys help me find one? Opnions please?[HR][/HR]​I would tell you to just get an CAI. I think the the NS bracket with the P-flow is going for almost $250.00







which IMO is way too much for what it does...


----------



## Jettapimp (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

wait, so are you saying my p-flow wont fit on the supercharger?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Jettapimp)*

Probably not.


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

octane boosters are just about worthless. most of them use MTBE which is good, but none of them use enough. the mix needed to raise the octane level just a few points is about a 10% mix of MTBE to gasoline which is like a gallon and a half of MTBE and 13 gallons of gas. a small 12 oz bottle of octane booster isn't going to do anything for you.
http://www.team.net/sol/tech/octane_b.html


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (heysuperman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]octane boosters are just about worthless. most of them use MTBE which is good, but none of them use enough. the mix needed to raise the octane level just a few points is about a 10% mix of MTBE to gasoline which is like a gallon and a half of MTBE and 13 gallons of gas. a small 12 oz bottle of octane booster isn't going to do anything for you.
http://www.team.net/sol/tech/octane_b.html[HR][/HR]​Agreed! You have to use a bunch of octane booster to make a difference. I was running a homemade mix of Toulene, Diesel and ATF fluid before I got water injection. Now my water injection (50/50 water-methanol) is my octane booster.


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

does anyone know if the carbonio CAI would fit with the charger?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Defton613)*

I am fiarly positive that any tube type of intake can be "adjusted" to fit the new position of our MAF. When my ATP pipe comes in I'll let you know. 

Its a polished Mandrel bent 2.5" tube. I also got a breather filter and a silicone connector to hook to the MAF. I've already got an air filter to use. 
Grand total with those items was 88 dollars plus shipping. 
http://www.vwturbo.com
(keep you eyes on the piping, not the turbos







)


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

awesome, thanks


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

So $88 was for the pipe and the connectors. Please give this info cause I need to buy asap. I'm running just the filter out of the sensor and I'm not confortable with this. I called NS and they just can sell the whole kit for $239, too expensive since I already have both filters so I basically just need the CAI. Keep it updated on your install (2kjettaguy). thanks
Next step... Water injection. Here in CAL the higher octane is 91 a gas stations but I found out some 76 gas stations runs 100 octanes at the pump. Good news for me in San Diego.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

The pipe was $69 - fits all mk4s. The breather filter was $12 - fits a 1.5" opening. The connector was 2.5" and $7. 
Its all on their website under Products > Turbo Components > connectors, filters, and piping.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*









This is their $115 kit. Where does the MAF fit?


----------



## Jettapimp (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

why n/s make the charger incompatable with their intake?!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Jettapimp)*

The maf connects using the black silicone connector to the top lefthand section of the pipe.
Their kit is cheaper, and much less flashy than all the other "intakes" on the market, but the price is right for me. 
The one bothersome point to me is that there is no mounting system for the pipe. Customers say that's no problem though. Also, that will make it adjustable to a point, especially good for us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

2kjettaguy- How the pipe hold in place? And how about the air pump filter? Did you install yours ? Show us a pic. if possible.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

my home made kit


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2kjettaguy- How the pipe hold in place? And how about the air pump filter? Did you install yours ? Show us a pic. if possible. [HR][/HR]​Haven't recieved it yet


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Let us knows your results.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

I hit 10 psi at 5600 rpm today because it was cold out. I can't wait for the new cam. It's scheduled to arrive on Monday.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I want to do a cam i think. is a 268 good? I dont want a rough idle 

what do you guys think of my semi home made CAI


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

looks good. good job on that


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I want to do a cam i think. is a 268 good? I dont want a rough idle 

what do you guys think of my semi home made CAI







[HR][/HR]​I'm going with a 268/260 cam. I've already raised my idle to smooth out the new cam when I put it in. The maximum you can raise it is 50 rpm to approximately 830 rpm from 780.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

thanks Jettared. Where did you buy the cam from ? TTT ?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

It's a Techtonics Tuning cam that I ordered through joeZX6.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I riased my idle and its not rough anymore with the 268/260. it still lopes hard, but not as hard as it did before


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

What air filter set up are you using now?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

I was using just a filter and it was good. I switched back to stock box to see - and the car is slow as hell. When this intake comes I will be pretty happy


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my home made kit 







[HR][/HR]​I don't know if you can do it with your larger filter, mine is more rectangular, but you can make a C.A.I. with the stock pipe. You have to cut a few inches off the pipe. I had to mount my filter from the underside of the car. Having a cold air setup makes a very noticeable difference in the summer heat. 










[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 12:48 AM 11-30-2002]


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Toolfan46n2- Where can I get those pipes? And the silicon connector? Looks nice and clean on your car. But for my mkiv I have to do a different set up but could use the same pipe that you have. Share this info...


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my home made kit 








I don't know if you can do it with your larger filter, mine is more rectangular, but you can make a C.A.I. with the stock pipe. You have to cut a few inches off the pipe. I had to mount my filter from the underside of the car. Having a cold air setup makes a very noticeable difference in the summer heat. 







[HR][/HR]​OIC i like what you have done. What about dirt and dust? i was thinking of useung i womans stocking over my filter


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OIC i like what you have done. What about dirt and dust? i was thinking of useung i womans stocking over my filter [HR][/HR]​I'm not concerend with dirt or dust. That is the purpose of a well oiled filter to trap all that stuff. One thing to worry about is deep puddles. After several drives in the rain I have checked the filter and somehow it never gets wet, but submerging it is a different story. I'm sure there is some sort of bypass valve(AEM) that fits on. I've chosed to save that $$ and just take the long way home if roads flooded.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Toolfan46n2- Where can I get those pipes? And the silicon connector? Looks nice and clean on your car. But for my mkiv I have to do a different set up but could use the same pipe that you have. Share this info...[HR][/HR]​Everything was done with the original intake pipe that comes with the mk3 kit(as seen in Lotust's picture). It fits really good and even has a perfect bend in it to avoid some engine material. I only hacked it up because Neuspeed sent me a replacement intake because my brackets broke on my original.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

got any under the car pics?


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Got an engine code yesterday... and engine is running a bit fuzzy, so I decided to scan with Vag-com today here's what I got..
DTC 16486 - MAF Sensor (G70) Signal too low
I checked my K&N filter and it's clean.. also checked the MAF connector for voltage on pin 2, like Bentley says to do and all is fine.
Is it time for a new MAF sensor?
I did the MAF recall last year in 2001.. Is there a new and improved part? Also does the ECU need re-mapping by VW to have the new MAF function properly?
any help would be appreciated..
Thanks!


----------



## RPMMKIII (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (l8zer)*

Wow, I've followed this thread since its beginning and I am quite convinced with the supercharger route...I'll admit that I was discouraged with modding my 2.0 and was looking at a complete 1.8T swap, 2.0T set-ups and even VR6 swaps (all way too much $$$ to do it properly), so I think I'll stick it out with my 2.0 and look into the Neuspeed setup...perhaps I'll wait to see if they come out with an intercooler kit- sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is one of the most informative threads on the Tex. Props to JettaRed for keeping it up!


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (RPMMKIII)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you want an intercooler, wait for the VF engineering charger, scheduled to be out between January and March http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (m1)*

...one downside to that is you'll still be spending in the neighborhood of 1k (if you can fab your own stuff) to intercool it. Then, you'll need some way to make up for the pressure drop which means spending more money. 
Neuspeed + big cam =


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (l8zer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Got an engine code yesterday... and engine is running a bit fuzzy, so I decided to scan with Vag-com today here's what I got..
DTC 16486 - MAF Sensor (G70) Signal too low
I checked my K&N filter and it's clean.. also checked the MAF connector for voltage on pin 2, like Bentley says to do and all is fine.
Is it time for a new MAF sensor?
I did the MAF recall last year in 2001.. Is there a new and improved part? Also does the ECU need re-mapping by VW to have the new MAF function properly?
any help would be appreciated..
Thanks![HR][/HR]​Sounds like the MAF is going. Mines been acting up lately, too. The ECU does NOT need to be remapped for the MAF--that was only something to do with the O2 sensor. No one knows exactly what VW did.
A new MAF should be around $50. That's what I paid for mine at the dealer when it last went out.


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...one downside to that is you'll still be spending in the neighborhood of 1k (if you can fab your own stuff) to intercool it. Then, you'll need some way to make up for the pressure drop which means spending more money. 
Neuspeed + big cam =




























[HR][/HR]​hehehe, i'm up for THAT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now i just need income


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (m1)*

I have been running my charger with an open K&N since day 1. Since these pics I have removed the AC compressor (rest of system was left out with swap) and relocated the battery to the rear. I have never had any issues with water getting into the intake. You can see in the first pic, where I have some ducts in the front bumper. The pass. side duct goes to both the brakes and the filter, from underneath. Since I have relocated the battery, I was planning on moving the intake to the old battery location, to shorten the piping, and hopefulley eliminate a little heatsoak from that piping sitting above the engine (minimal, I know). i have a factory A3 airbox I was going to use, but do you think the K&N open filter would be better? It gets good airflow from under the rallye lights, plus I would adapt the drivers side duct to push air up there, too. LMK your thoughts on which would be better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

oh yeah, 
Neuspeed + Big Cam + Light A2 = my setup and it is fun as hell.
I have been running the TT 268/260 since I installed the charger as well. Can't say enough good things about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

Well, I got the TT 268/260 cam in today. I really haven't had a chance to really try it out. Traffic was too heavy today. However, it does have some real kick, though it's not like night and day difference from the 256. 
The 256 was pretty good. I notice a little difference on the top end and I'm wondering if a cam gear would help move the power band down a little--but that is really going to have to wait!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

bill - in my recent experience I have found that you really don't get the full effect form the 268 unless you have a free flow air intake. I know you have the K&N filter. I had that once too, but i have found the cone style air filters to work 10x better. 
You can get one for 20 bucks at a pep boys and throw it on for fun to see how it works


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bill - in my recent experience I have found that you really don't get the full effect form the 268 unless you have a free flow air intake. I know you have the K&N filter. I had that once too, but i have found the cone style air filters to work 10x better. 
You can get one for 20 bucks at a pep boys and throw it on for fun to see how it works







[HR][/HR]​Hmmm. I'll have to try that!


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Did you get your ATP pipe yet? Let me know how it fits?


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

jettared- What set up do you have for air intake?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

Right now, I'm using a stock filter (I took the K&N out while my MAF was acting up) with the snorkle removed (the pipe going to the airbox).


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Do you know for the AEM if I need to adapt like cutting the pipe in order to fit our set up?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

BTW, I'm still getting almost full boost to 9+ or even 10 psi. I was hitting 11 psi with the 256 cam.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

so JettaRed does it pull more now with the cam even though you have less boost. 
and about the airfilter. I have a good idea for you.
check this thread out. very interesting. you can fabricated yourself. 
It's from the 1.8 T forum
Pressurized airbox.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=590152 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=603810 


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 10:14 PM 12-2-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

It actually pulls a little more. It's not a BIG difference, but it is a difference you can feel. Hillside Imports got a 5 whp gain when they added the 268/260 to their z-engineering charger on their MKIII.
I don't know what a 5 whp feels like, so I can't say if this is better than that or not.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I'm still hitting 11 psi at redline and I feel a surge at around 5500 rpm. I put the cam belt on the right position, but I'm wondering if the shop that replaced my cam belt lined it up correctly. The car seems to run fine, other than power coming on so late. I think my valve timing may be retarded a tooth.
Is Neuspeed the only company that makes an adjustable cam gear for MKIV engines?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

you guys SUCK! why am i only getting 4 PSI max? My belt is not sliping. 
this is pissing me off. I have the stock pully.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

JettaRed what would you say the 268/260 cam did with your power? Is it all up top, or does it still have good low end power? How do you like it compared to your previous one?
So far what seems to be the fastest 1/4mile times? How about wHp?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

I get 7.5 regularly and 8 psi on occasion, with the stock pulley (not high alt)








Maybe you have something loose, causing a boost leak







Is the gasket between the SC and lower intake manifold torqued properly? How is the bypass valve set, maybe it isn't moving it's full range, allowing boost to build. How high are you revving it? Higher boost is at higher RPMS


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed what would you say the 268/260 cam did with your power? Is it all up top, or does it still have good low end power? How do you like it compared to your previous one?
[HR][/HR]​It's about the same as the 256 on the low and mid-range (no worse), but definitely there's more on the top end. I think I may be off a tooth on my valve timing--I'd like to get more power in the mid-range. Hitting 5500 rpm in 4th or 5th puts me definitely in the illegal zone. 1st, 2nd and 3rd are no problem. I've decided to keep the 268/260 and sell the 256.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Before you go adjusting timing, seriously try the air intake. If its nothing more than putting a cone filter on your maf, try it. I swear my car was so fast with my old air intake, and now its so slow. There seems to be "more" on the top end but its no where near as fast as it could be with a less restrictive intake. 
I am just waiting for my box from ATP to show up


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you guys SUCK! why am i only getting 4 PSI max? My belt is not sliping. 
this is pissing me off. I have the stock pully.




























[HR][/HR]​What cam do you have? what air intake?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you guys SUCK! why am i only getting 4 PSI max? My belt is not sliping. 
this is pissing me off. I have the stock pully.




























[HR][/HR]​Here in Miami I'm getting 5PSI all the time but whenever is kinda cold (60 degrees) I see between 7-8 PSI with the stock pulley


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

kinda weird thought, but someone mentioned it to me the other day so I thought I would throw it out there. 
The coolant lines that run to the throttle body are not intended to cool the throttle body (at least I don't think) but rather stop the throttle plate from freezing over in cold weather. Well here in California and other places we really don't get cold weather. By taking the heating element (ie the coolant valves, that have hot water in them) out of circulation through the throttle body, wouldn't I effectively cool the intake charge just a bit. Anyone think it would be noticeable?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The coolant lines that run to the throttle body are not intended to cool the throttle body (at least I don't think) but rather stop the throttle plate from freezing over in cold weather. Well here in California and other places we really don't get cold weather. By taking the heating element (ie the coolant valves, that have hot water in them) out of circulation through the throttle body, wouldn't I effectively cool the intake charge just a bit. Anyone think it would be noticeable?[HR][/HR]​Huh







Must be that wack mk4 stuff


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you guys SUCK! why am i only getting 4 PSI max? My belt is not sliping. 
this is pissing me off. I have the stock pully.




























[HR][/HR]​What boost are you getting at what rpm?
3000 RPM=?
4000 RPM=?
5000 RPM=?
6000 RPM=?
I would comb over your install, check your boost gauge fittings at the FPR, and also like someone said you need to check the bypass valve. 
BTW I've been hitting past 10 PSI now







on cold nights.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Yeh, I have never seen any coolant lines going to the MK III throttle body.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

no matter what RPM i only see 4psi. It never ever goes higher. Was i supposed to put sealent on my Intake manifold? under the rubber gasket that was suplied? 
I have a stock cam auto trans. I have a K&N cone filter. and a DTM muffler with TT cat back. NO suitcase muffler.









thakns for your help guys


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Can you rev the car out with the auto? You'll hit 7 around 6500 rpms


----------



## Jettapimp (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i know mine can goto red, so his should be able to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

wow, 2000 Posts. Tons of useful info. Question for all you out there who don't have 93 octane gas. Is it safe to put the 2.6 inch pulley on without water injection with only 91 octane gas.


[Modified by UKGTI, 11:25 PM 12-3-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no matter what RPM i only see 4psi. It never ever goes higher. Was i supposed to put sealent on my Intake manifold? under the rubber gasket that was suplied? 
I have a stock cam auto trans. I have a K&N cone filter. and a DTM muffler with TT cat back. NO suitcase muffler.









thakns for your help guys [HR][/HR]​No, no extra sealant. Just the rubber gasket. Does your bypass valve lever open and close fully?


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

I'm using the 2.6 hi-alt in San Diego with 91 gas, no problem at all. There are some 76 stations that sell 100 octane, expensive though and hard to find but with the 91, you can ad some octane if you want.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
No, no extra sealant. Just the rubber gasket. Does your bypass valve lever open and close fully?[HR][/HR]​









Yeah I just took this picture it moves the full range. Any other ideas jettared?







.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

If the lever moves so the rod goes in and out, then I don't know. Is that brass elbow right behind the throttle cable capped? It should have a rubber cap on it.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed or anyone else with the 268/260 TT cam, are you guys getting CEL? If you are how often is it triggered?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

I had it on for 400 miles until i got my cel. it was because my MAF was absolutely fried. Now I am at 1000 miles and its perfect


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If the lever moves so the rod goes in and out, then I don't know. Is that brass elbow right behind the throttle cable capped? It should have a rubber cap on it.[HR][/HR]​yes its capped, it dont look it from the pic but the factory cap is on it . You got me thinking about vaccume leaks now, Ill look EVERYTHING over.







.
on another note, any one though of doing this ? 
I want to geta bezil and drop it in . Or angle the cupholder. 








this is driving me crazy!!! 


[Modified by Lotust, 10:29 PM 12-3-2002]


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Help me out, PLEASE...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=609952
I've got the charger sitting on my floor waiting to go in but I need to get this taken care of first. Any Ideas?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed or anyone else with the 268/260 TT cam, are you guys getting CEL? If you are how often is it triggered?[HR][/HR]​Not yet and I put over 100 miles on it already with some pretty hard driving.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Stevo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Help me out, PLEASE...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=609952
I've got the charger sitting on my floor waiting to go in but I need to get this taken care of first. Any Ideas?[HR][/HR]​I replied to your post.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]kinda weird thought, but someone mentioned it to me the other day so I thought I would throw it out there. 
The coolant lines that run to the throttle body are not intended to cool the throttle body (at least I don't think) but rather stop the throttle plate from freezing over in cold weather. Well here in California and other places we really don't get cold weather. By taking the heating element (ie the coolant valves, that have hot water in them) out of circulation through the throttle body, wouldn't I effectively cool the intake charge just a bit. Anyone think it would be noticeable?[HR][/HR]​
Anyone have any thoughts on this or am I just crazy?







I was just thinking, if you could lower the intake charge at all, would it make any difference.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The coolant lines that run to the throttle body are not intended to cool the throttle body (at least I don't think) but rather stop the throttle plate from freezing over in cold weather. Well here in California and other places we really don't get cold weather. By taking the heating element (ie the coolant valves, that have hot water in them) out of circulation through the throttle body, wouldn't I effectively cool the intake charge just a bit. Anyone think it would be noticeable?

Anyone have any thoughts on this or am I just crazy?







I was just thinking, if you could lower the intake charge at all, would it make any difference.







[HR][/HR]​I would think that these coolant lines would only be active when it senses a very cold temperature. Therefore, I would think that they aren't really affecting the intake temp at all. (I could be way off as I really don't know how they work)


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Hey I got my ATP intake today! This thing is SWEET. Its totally mirror polished and thick stainless steel. I have a 10 pager due tommorow, and class tommorow night so it looks like I'll be putting it on this weekend - that is if i don't go to 7 springs snowboarding!! Fun, Fun


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The coolant lines that run to the throttle body are not intended to cool the throttle body, but rather stop the throttle plate from freezing over in cold weather. By taking the heating element out of circulation through the throttle body, wouldn't I effectively cool the intake charge just a bit. 
I would think that these coolant lines would only be active when it senses a very cold temperature.[HR][/HR]​
Actually, the heated TB concept is for emissions purposes. Most newer cars have it (off the top of my head- Subarus, Toyotas, Corvettes, Camaros, VR6's and many more).
It is a common performance 'mod' to bypass the TB coolent lines. Just unplug them and splice them together with a couple hose clamps and a connecter.
Yes, in theory you do not want anything heating up your intake air, so this is bad.
If you want to try something for the drag strip for example, you can get a small resovoir tank and some hose and a small pump like a fishtank pump, and fill the resovoir with ice-water to actually _cool_ your intake charge a little. Cant hurt. If you have it available, the best thing to pump through it would be to fill the tank with some pieces of dry ice & rubbing alcohol. The dry ice will lower the temp of the alcohol to extreme low temps, but alcohol does not freeze, then the super cool alcohol will make the TB nice and chilly.
Not practical for street driving, but def doable for a track car. Best part is, it is CHEAP to make the setup.
Drag racers have used a setup called a 'cool can' for decades that you fill with dry ice and rubbing alcohol and they run the fuel lines through it in a coil to chill the gas.


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
tell me how it goes!


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (m1)*

I have found this website about group buys that has the aquamist system for $360...I did not contact the coordinator of the group buy but this looks interesting... http://www.syclone.freeserve.co.uk/gp.htm Its at the bottom of the page...


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

according to neuspeed an automatic will produce 1 psi less than a manual transmission which would be 4-6 psi and thats what i initially saw also, maybe a slight blip to 5-6 psi thats why i bought a 2.4 pulley and also ruined the trasmission hitting 10-12 psi.if you want more boost i would consider a 5 speed if you plan on increasing boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

The BMW guys are having an Aquamist GB. Brad says they are very close to getting a 20% discount and that prices are going up in January. So, now is your chance to get in on a good deal. Get the info here: Aquamist GB on BimmerForums.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The BMW guys are having an Aquamist GB. Brad says they are very close to getting a 20% discount and that prices are going up in January. So, now is your chance to get in on a good deal. Get the info here: Aquamist GB on BimmerForums.[HR][/HR]​Yes! I've been waiting for this! Water. . . . . .








Thanks Bill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

what system is best? They list three systems.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what system is best? They list three systems.[HR][/HR]​The 1s works well, but it is more temperature sensitive, so you need to adjust it more often. The 2c is more tunable. It really depends on how much you want to play.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Damn you Bill, I'm trying to save money


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Stevo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn you Bill, I'm trying to save money







[HR][/HR]​Good luck!


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Pic of my central panel set up.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

Very Nice. Glad to see you got the panel in. Did you use springs?


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

No, I figure out how to do it without the springs. I had to put the rubber that cames with the guages behing of the back panel, so this way it holds the entire set up in place. It's a most. Very nice kit, for $27. In my opinion looks much better in the car than the A-pillar and doesn't attract as much attention. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










[Modified by leozip, 5:52 AM 12-8-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

Cool! Angel Eyes gauges!


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I just finished







how do they look? 



















[Modified by Lotust, 4:23 PM 12-8-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just finished







how do they look? 








[HR][/HR]​Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have the new dimensions pod which is more recessed into the back. The cup holders are still functional. Your gauges are more visible but I need those cupholders for my spare change since I dont have change holders like you. I rock the A/F gauge in the empty space next to the cdplayer.


[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 12:13 PM 12-10-2002]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

OK, question about what will work in the summer. My car is going to have 268/260, high flow cat, neuspeed exhaust, K&N, preferably bore honed intake and exhaust manifolds. For starters I will only have the 2.8 pulley on. But if I do decide to get the 2.6 pulley which I probably will. Would I have problems with running the 2.6 in summer. Live in Jersey, so we can get fairly warm around here. Anyone have any ideas? Also with this setup, how much boost and what do you guys expect power wise?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

I ran the 2.6 for most of the summer. You can get by on it, but I would seriously consider some water injection. You will get a lot of timing retard on hot days. The car is significately faster/smoother in the winter.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Does the charger by any chance work better in a certain block AEG or ABA than another? I saw this in another forum and got me thinking.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK, question about what will work in the summer. My car is going to have 268/260, high flow cat, neuspeed exhaust, K&N, preferably bore honed intake and exhaust manifolds. For starters I will only have the 2.8 pulley on. But if I do decide to get the 2.6 pulley which I probably will. Would I have problems with running the 2.6 in summer. Live in Jersey, so we can get fairly warm around here. Anyone have any ideas? Also with this setup, how much boost and what do you guys expect power wise?[HR][/HR]​You'll see about 9.5 psi with the 2.6 and 11 psi with a 2.4. You can use the 2.6 without water, but may need to add some octane booster on really hot days. It'll still be sluggish, though. With the 2.8 pulley, you'll see up to 7 psi.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Bump for the never ending thread


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR].With the 2.8 pulley, you'll see up to 7 psi.[HR][/HR]​or up to 5psi . Ive been searching alot on google.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

OK, Evan. I'll try it. It ain't pretty, but it's cheap!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

heehe let me know what you think!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR].With the 2.8 pulley, you'll see up to 7 psi.
or up to 5psi . Ive been searching alot on google.[HR][/HR]​What RPM does your car shift at? Automatic right?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Hey JettaRed you should try a pressurized airbox with that cone airfilter








check this website http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/cai_and_other_intak/ 
here are some pictures of the airbox.
























































best part you can fabricate it yourself so you can save















Hope it inspires you. that cone filter will suck a lot of hot air without protection

[Modified by vento 95 GL, 12:22 PM 12-13-2002]


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 12:25 PM 12-13-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Hey I have one of them coming out of my dryer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Yesterday I unistalled my foglights (making way for future projects) and put in the Kamei Air Ducts. The cool part is (although you can't see it) my airfilter is directly behind the air duct.








This pic is for Lotust he asked awhile back for an underneath the car shot of my filter. Here it is, It's about 6-7 inches of the ground.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

so I am just about to get on the pulley bandwagon. Been running the 2.8 for about 6 months now and am ready to go to the 2.6. Question, I live in sunny Socal where we only get 91 octane. I don't want to add water yet, not until I go to the 2.4 so want to make sure I will be fine without. Will I need to add octane boost? Any others running 91 okay? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

Try it and see what happens. You're not going to hurt anything. I think you'll do fine with the 2.6. Add octane boost and see if it makes a difference. If you find that you need it all the time, try making your own--it's cheaper.
Make your own octane boost


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so I am just about to get on the pulley bandwagon. Been running the 2.8 for about 6 months now and am ready to go to the 2.6. Question, I live in sunny Socal where we only get 91 octane. I don't want to add water yet, not until I go to the 2.4 so want to make sure I will be fine without. Will I need to add octane boost? Any others running 91 okay? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I have my set up with the 2.6 pulley and it runs fine here in SD. I bought 100 octane this week and tested and just felt a little bit of difference in timing. But overall you will not have any problems. Go for it. I'm getiing 8 psi with 91 octane.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what system is best? They list three systems.
The 1s works well, but it is more temperature sensitive, so you need to adjust it more often. The 2c is more tunable. It really depends on how much you want to play.[HR][/HR]​okay so now I have started thinking about adding water along with a 2.6 inch pulley. (Don't want the 2.4 quite yet)







I don't have a ton of time to tweak my car during the winter, no garage. So don't want something that I will have to play with all the time. It looks like the 2c would be best for what I need. Does the 2 spray more water or is is just more tunable? What sort of gains could I expect from putting the water onto the 2.6 inch pulley set up?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

The 2c doesn't spray more water, it's just more tunable. I don't know the exact gains, but you can feel the difference.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

sweet thanks. I have been spending too much time on racingflix.com downloading 1000hp monters, and want some more power!!!!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

Hey Bill, can you post the NAPA part # for the boost switch. That's all I need to use the aqyuamist. 
I plan to create an in-car controller


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Bill, can you post the NAPA part # for the boost switch. That's all I need to use the aqyuamist. 
I plan to create an in-car controller







[HR][/HR]​Do you have the 1s or 2c. The 1s uses a normally closed switch and the 2c uses a normally open Hobbs switch. I don't have the part number to either and NAPA doesn't let you look things up on their site. They always want to find a stock part for your car. However, you can go to a NAPA store and they can look it up for you.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I have 2c. I guess I'll just go to Napa. 
Are you sure the 2c uses a normally open? So when boost reaches the set level it shuts off?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

The 2c uses the boost switch to close and complete the circuit through the fuel injectors to drive the high-speed valve. It is normally open so it doesn't run the HSV all the time. It also has a switch that turns the pump off when the water pressure builds to a certain level. I think you would have to get that one from Aquamist.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

This is the switch that turns the pump off when the water pressure reaches a certain level. You would have to get this one from Aquamist (or Brad).


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

ah, no I need the boost switch. The one you hook to the vac lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ah, no I need the boost switch. The one you hook to the vac lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Then you can use a Hobbs switch from NAPA. Normally open.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR].With the 2.8 pulley, you'll see up to 7 psi.
or up to 5psi . Ive been searching alot on google.
What RPM does your car shift at? Automatic right?[HR][/HR]​
yes its a auto. Evan when i rev at 5000+ im still at 5 psi.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

I am losing boost lately as well. I think I need to try belt dressing, than just change the pulley whern i have an hour to spare. 
Check out this awesome thread about water injection:
http://www.board.mr2faq.com/showthread.php?threadid=112592/


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

OK, there is a new supercharger for the new v6 tiburon. Take a look a the picture. Looks almost identical as our charger. Minus the two extra runners. Looks like is would the the charger for a VR6. But anyway. The design is very similar to our charger EXCEPT this has a built in intercooler. They ran it not sure exactly how much boost or anything. But the caption for the one said that after 3 runs on the dyno they were able to comfortably put their hand on the runners. Very easy design, and can see it implemented on our cars easily.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Picture?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yeh Where are you seeing this? Google turned up nada but a 2.0 charger kit (we all love those)


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so I am just about to get on the pulley bandwagon. Been running the 2.8 for about 6 months now and am ready to go to the 2.6. Question, I live in sunny Socal where we only get 91 octane. I don't want to add water yet, not until I go to the 2.4 so want to make sure I will be fine without. Will I need to add octane boost? Any others running 91 okay? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have my set up with the 2.6 pulley and it runs fine here in SD. I bought 100 octane this week and tested and just felt a little bit of difference in timing. But overall you will not have any problems. Go for it. I'm getiing 8 psi with 91 octane.[HR][/HR]​you are only getting 8 PSI with 91 octane. That seems low, I thought it was near to 10 PSI?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK, there is a new supercharger for the new v6 tiburon. Take a look a the picture. Looks almost identical as our charger. Minus the two extra runners. Looks like is would the the charger for a VR6. But anyway. The design is very similar to our charger EXCEPT this has a built in intercooler. They ran it not sure exactly how much boost or anything. But the caption for the one said that after 3 runs on the dyno they were able to comfortably put their hand on the runners. Very easy design, and can see it implemented on our cars easily.
Picture??
[HR][/HR]​here are the pictures of the tiburon v6 supercharger. This is what Neuspeed should have done by the way. these guys are selling the charger 2900$ with the intercooler. so I don't understand neuspeed when they say it would cost too much for intercooling. anyways that's another story.
They say that at 4psi of boost it increases power by 47.7hp and 40 lbs/ft of trq.
Imagine boosting that little baby 10psi intercooled


































































Mind you that this is a 6 cyl. supercharger kit. 2900$ is very good indeed.
I think neuspeed should contact them







especially if they want to do a vr6 kit.
Maybe we should ask alpine to do a 2.0L kit since they are in the US now.
This company is originarly from South Africa.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

anyone know wy im getting this code? 
16795 - Secondary Air Inj. System: Incorrect Flow Detected
35-00 - -
I dont know what "Incorrect Flow Detected" means? 
see my airpump filter to the right? 
*edit* maybe beacuse i left the ****** unpluged
















quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​
freeking drool..... i want one.....









[Modified by Lotust, 5:02 PM 12-15-2002]


[Modified by Lotust, 8:55 PM 12-15-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

yeah it is freaking drool.
they are now developing a supercharger intercooled for the 2.0L beetle.
we should ask them to do an mk3 application too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettapimp (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

no crap? they are? SO it will fit all mk4's? thats so clutch! when when when?


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

My set-up with Velocity CAI


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

i hate to see this 
quote:[HR][/HR]No posts exist in this topic.
Go Back[HR][/HR]​


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

FYI - Brad emailed me about the napa boost switch. Its Napa 701-1575 4psi normally open.
Brad rules, buy aquamist NOwhere else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Looking at the pictures of that intercooler setup, I'd say I could build that. hmmmmmmmm to take the milling machine to the charger...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

If you build it, they will come!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My set-up with Velocity CAI 















[HR][/HR]​For a moment a thought that was my car...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Where did you get your CAI?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

=http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=626111

[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 11:51 AM 12-16-2002]


[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 11:51 AM 12-16-2002]


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

thecableshack.comquote:[HR][/HR]Where did you get your CAI?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where did you get your CAI?[HR][/HR]​http://www.thecableshack.com 
The owner is on the vortex (I forgot his screen name) and he did a GB on the Intakes. I got mines for $99.00 without the cone.
*I need help in the following, please* 
I was about to install the 2.6 pulley when I saw a really small oil leak in the SC nouse (shaft seal). I finally got to speak with Jeff from Neuspeed and he told me that they normally leak a little bit, nothing important, but they do leak.
The help I need from you guys is to check if you have accumulated oil around the shaft seal which is right behing the pulley. The best way to check it is getting a small mirror or just feel it with your finger whenever the charger its cold.
Please let me know whatever you guys find out since I'm just waiting for that to install the pulley.
Thanks in advance for your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by inovillo, 8:19 PM 12-16-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Yeh, i have a little build up there. I didn't worry about it too much.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

same here, I wasn't too worried. Means its working.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*








uuuffff...... !!! Now if feel much better...
Well, I guess the pulley is going in for X-mas since I need to drive up to Tampa for my brother to install it.








Today it was 48 degrees in the morning (coolest day for us in Miami for now) and trust me, you guys should feel lucky for having those low temperatures up there... the car feels much stronger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*










is that a factory air box?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

yup, I've noticed oil there too. The only problem I have with the "it's normal" thing is that it's pretty tough to check the oil level. You guys might remember when Bill (JettaRed) changed the oil and the coupling in the nose assembly. You _must_ take the charger off, since you can't fill the oil unless you turn the charger upside-down. I would just feel a lot better if there was a fill plug at the top where you could easily check the level. A slow leak is probably no big deal, but even a very slow leak, over a long enough period of time, will deplete the small amount of oil in the nose assembly. That probably wouldn't be a good thing.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is that a factory air box?







[HR][/HR]​you mean the battery cover? The factory airbox in MkIV's sits behind it, right where the silver tube is, which is part of the Velocity cold air intake.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is that a factory air box?








you mean the battery cover? The factory airbox in MkIV's sits behind it, right where the silver tube is, which is part of the Velocity cold air intake.
[HR][/HR]​
Ohh i see now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif excuse me with my mk3


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yup, I've noticed oil there too. The only problem I have with the "it's normal" thing is that it's pretty tough to check the oil level. You guys might remember when Bill (JettaRed) changed the oil and the coupling in the nose assembly. You _must_ take the charger off, since you can't fill the oil unless you turn the charger upside-down. I would just feel a lot better if there was a fill plug at the top where you could easily check the level. A slow leak is probably no big deal, but even a very slow leak, over a long enough period of time, will deplete the small amount of oil in the nose assembly. That probably wouldn't be a good thing.
[HR][/HR]​You are totally right, that's why before putting the 2.6 pulley in I'm gonna check the oil level just to make sure.
BTW, which oil does the SC uses ??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, which oil does the SC uses ?? [HR][/HR]​You have to get the oil from Magnuson. I was told it's special oil. I got it with the maintenance kit that I posted about a while ago.
Magnuson has a maintenance kit which comprises of oil, Loc-tite gasket eliminator (liquid gasket), a gear coupler, and a new oil plug. It's called a Service Kit Molygard Coupler-100 Oil Fill (part no. 26-00-00-001). Here's a picture:


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

The small amount of oil is used to lubricate the gears that turn the rotors.
















It does not fill the chamber. The kit was about $30 with shipping. Magnuson recommends performing maintenance at about 40,000 miles. So, if you're close, you might as well replace the coupler if you take the charger off.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I also have a small amount of oil. Nothing really of substance but enough to sort of stain the charger.
I'm ordering an Aquamist setup tomorrow. The group buy is now 20% off and Brad says all Aquamist kit prices will increase 10% beginning 1/1/03. This is a really good deal and will probably be the last time Brad ever offers these prices again. Now I need to pick up a 2.4 pulley







, I will probably perform the oil change when I do the pulley


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

which GB, is it the BMW guys?


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

How much are you paying for the Aquamist?
Did you uy direct from Brad?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]which GB, is it the BMW guys?[HR][/HR]​Yeah. Check his signature. Brad is doing the GB for the bimmer crowd.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I just realized why I am not getting the right boost. My supercharger belt is so loose! I tightened it up when I did the cam install and it obviously has come loose. I'll tighten it up tonight, or throw another pulley on while I am at it


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

check the tension everytime you stop for gas. You know, do the ole 90 degree twist test.


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]check the tension everytime you stop for gas. You know, do the ole 90 degree twist test.[HR][/HR]​What you mean by that?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

twist the belt mid-way between the charger pulley and the alternator pulley. You should find it hard to twist more than a quarter turn. But, if you have doubts, always check with a torque wrench.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

well, waddya know!
i gues the zero maintenance supercharger actually has a maintenance kit available for it!
funny, all this zero maintenance was just bs talk, as most of the talk in this thread is.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, waddya know!
i gues the zero maintenance supercharger actually has a maintenance kit available for it!
funny, all this zero maintenance was just bs talk, as most of the talk in this thread is.[HR][/HR]​if you have nothing good to add .............. MR.turbo


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, waddya know!
i gues the zero maintenance supercharger actually has a maintenance kit available for it!
funny, all this zero maintenance was just bs talk, as most of the talk in this thread is.[HR][/HR]​You are simple a fool. So get the f**ck out this thread.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

The kit is maintenance free. That is if you install the kit and leave as is. This thread is not hear for that reason. If we all installed it and let it be we wouldn't need to talk about new things with it. When ever you start to adjust things you need to double check to make sure things are all good about a week later.
So speed can you please do us all a favor and keep your comments to yourself. Go make some more crappy manifolds.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, waddya know!
i gues the zero maintenance supercharger actually has a maintenance kit available for it!
funny, all this zero maintenance was just bs talk, as most of the talk in this thread is.[HR][/HR]​Wow, changing the oil every 40k is a tough job







I really wish my maintence scheduled included rebuilding my tranny, having the car roll off the jack stands nearly killing me, rebuilding my head, retuning my chip(or EMS) for fine adjustments, buiding a custom manifold because my turbo doesnt bolt up to the one I already built.







Gee, those all seem like so much fun.







Maybe someday I will have so much time to waste on such things, but to me there are more important things than just my car.








Whats your gripe anyway?







You get what you pay for. For $2300 I got a supercharger, what did you get SDS and an intercooler? Sorry, but I can't afford the luxurious life of rebuilding my whole car.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]which GB, is it the BMW guys?[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]How much are you paying for the Aquamist?
Did you uy direct from Brad?[HR][/HR]​The deal is through Brad at KCsaab, he headed up the GB here last February, that I unfortunelty missed out on. 
I just got off the phone with Brad, as everyone has said he is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I ordered the 1s kit for now. It was $360 shipped to my door. He also threw in a check valve and gave me some suggestions for mounting all the hardware.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Hey Guys, look a lightened crank pulley for the mk4 2.0! It doesn't seem to be any smaller than stock! This could make for nice power gains and faster boost! 
New link:
Turn 2 usa



[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 6:23 PM 12-17-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

well, that's not working thanks to the smileys, but you get the point


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Guys, ignore Speed. He's right. I was wrong. You do have to maintain the charger by replacing the oil and coupler for $30 every 40,000 miles. But, I guess that's the cost of simple, reliable performance.
I'm so ashamed that I was wrong!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, waddya know!
i gues the zero maintenance supercharger actually has a maintenance kit available for it!
funny, all this zero maintenance was just bs talk, as most of the talk in this thread is.[HR][/HR]​Ha ha, that is too much, is this guy for real?







I bet he was the small kid that got picked on all the time. Makes me laugh every time I read one of his comments. Keep it up speed HA HA.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

I cleaned my MAF today and found some renewed power!








I'm sure my maf hasn't long to live--it's been giving me problems lately. So, I took some electrical contact cleaner from CRC and gave the maf a good spraying. I let it dry for a hour while I did other things. Ran out to get a movie and found some renewed power.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I made an attempt to read thru most of what is posted here...
Maybe I missed it, but not one poster mentioned gearing. My A2 golf with ABA and Neuspeed SC should be running by february hopefully. The smallest pulley I plan to use is 2.6. However, combine that up with a 3.94 ring and pinion it should be tons of fun..... Those water injection costs around $400, why not put that money towards something like a nice new tranny? For less than a grand I got a new tranny built with 3.94 r&p, short ratio gears, new syncros, taller 5th ,bolt kit and limited slip kit (the shim kind not quaife) Personally, I were searching for more speed I would (already have actually) take this route. I am not sure about about later mk3 and mk4 trannies, but building a nice 020 tranny doesnt cost ridicolous amount of money.
I'm not trying to criticize, all the research you guys have done rocks. I am just surprised gearing didnt come into the equatioon here.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*

when my auto blows ill do a nice 6 speed swap


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*

Though a taller 5th would be nice, I find my gears too short as they are. I'd like taller gears overall. Your point is good though. As far as water versus tranny mods, the water is cheaper and NECESSARY if you go smaller than a 2.6 in the summer. Plus, I consider the tranny a maintenance item that I am going to address when I need to.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Those are good points, I will probably have major traction issues. I can deal with that







.
I am getting excited about this, since my jetta coupe project went sour I have decided to have fun with the beater car now and make it a nice performer/daily driver.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*

Those are good points, I will probably have major traction issues. I can deal with that







.
I can spin them into 3rd gear without too much trouble










[Modified by blubayou, 10:56 PM 12-20-2002]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

Boost guage: what vacuum hose do you guys use to tap into?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

we use the FPR most of us i think


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

I put a T in the FPR line for the boost gauge. You can see it under the throttle cable inside the yellow circle.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RPMMKIII (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK, there is a new supercharger for the new v6 tiburon. Take a look a the picture. Looks almost identical as our charger. Minus the two extra runners. Looks like is would the the charger for a VR6. But anyway. The design is very similar to our charger EXCEPT this has a built in intercooler. They ran it not sure exactly how much boost or anything. But the caption for the one said that after 3 runs on the dyno they were able to comfortably put their hand on the runners. Very easy design, and can see it implemented on our cars easily.
Picture??

here are the pictures of the tiburon v6 supercharger. This is what Neuspeed should have done by the way. these guys are selling the charger 2900$ with the intercooler. so I don't understand neuspeed when they say it would cost too much for intercooling. anyways that's another story.
They say that at 4psi of boost it increases power by 47.7hp and 40 lbs/ft of trq.
Imagine boosting that little baby 10psi intercooled


































































Mind you that this is a 6 cyl. supercharger kit. 2900$ is very good indeed.
I think neuspeed should contact them







especially if they want to do a vr6 kit.
Maybe we should ask alpine to do a 2.0L kit since they are in the US now.
This company is originarly from South Africa.[HR][/HR]​
I'm a bit confused with the intercooler....is this set up an air to water intercooler? I wonder if an air-to-air set up would work andbe effective with a similar design applied to the N/S charger?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (RPMMKIII)*

Did you really need to quote that entire post with all those pictures?
I _hate_ when people do that!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (RPMMKIII)*

No, you could not use an air-to-air IC with that. The coolant runs through the condenser and the charge blows through the condenser, like your AC or heater. With an air-to-air, you run the charged air through the inside of the IC to cool the air, like your car's radiator only you're using air.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*









Guys - i fixed my boost problem. The reason I was losing boost was not because of the 268/260 - it was because my belt was loose








so - swapped out for a 2.6 (again) and the car is alive again! Its so fast!!!! 2 days after changing the pulley though i was at like 5k in 3rd and dropped off the gas really fast. Next thing you know I've got the flashing CEL. I am getting a vag com for christmas, but my friend got one a few days ago. We pulled these codes:
4 DTCs Found:
16711 - Knock Sensor 1 (G61): Signal too Low
35-10 - - - Intermittent
16515 - O2S B1 S1: Voltage too Low
35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
35-10 - - - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected
35-10 - - - Intermittent
That is the second time I have had the knock sensor code. I got it again on a drive last night while we were logging. The o2 sensor code i think is because the o2 sensor is bad. My friend gave me a new o2 sensor, so I can replace that . The misfires though bother me a bit. Any way to ditch those? I am getting a full 9psi. 
Oh, and the cold air intake is badass. Everyone outside the car can hear the charger when i got WOT. I reccomend for hardcore factor








Damn this thing is fast


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (RPMMKIII)*

quote:[HR][/HR]

I'm a bit confused with the intercooler....is this set up an air to water intercooler? I wonder if an air-to-air set up would work andbe effective with a similar design applied to the N/S charger?[HR][/HR]​it's a water/air intercooler. for this type of design, a water/air intercooler is the best IMO.


----------



## RPMMKIII (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Did you really need to quote that entire post with all those pictures?
I _hate_ when people do that!







[HR][/HR]​My Bad....geeez who peed in your cornflakes this morning


----------



## RPMMKIII (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No, you could not use an air-to-air IC with that. The coolant runs through the condenser and the charge blows through the condenser, like your AC or heater. With an air-to-air, you run the charged air through the inside of the IC to cool the air, like your car's radiator only you're using air.[HR][/HR]​Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Jettared - I'm using the 2.6 pulley in Socal with 91 octane. The maximum boost I got is 8 psi every time. Do you think the belt may be loose or that is normal? I don't hear any different sound like if the belt was loose. I think I will probably double check with the torque wrench just to be safe. Also, when you use the Aquamist did you notice an increase in boost using the same pulley as when you didn't use? 


[Modified by leozip, 8:46 PM 12-21-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

Bill - here's a log my friend did of me in 3rd gear:
3rd gear; ~6240rpm;
flowing 169g/s of air thru ur MAF;
TB angle(90º is wide open i would assume): 85.5º;
timing at -12º;
knock sensors(not sure which order this is in): 5.2º; 8.2º; 9º; 9.7º;
Load: 82%
injector pulse length: 16.32ms
8psi in cali temps with 91 sounds right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

You look good, but check the torque anyway.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... Also, when you use the Aquamist did you notice an increase in boost using the same pulley as when you didn't use? 
[HR][/HR]​Yes, boost will jump.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bill - here's a log my friend did of me in 3rd gear:
3rd gear; ~6240rpm;
flowing 169g/s of air thru ur MAF;
TB angle(90º is wide open i would assume): 85.5º;
timing at -12º;
knock sensors(not sure which order this is in): 5.2º; 8.2º; 9º; 9.7º;
Load: 82%
injector pulse length: 16.32ms
8psi in cali temps with 91 sounds right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​timing at -12º is actually pretty good.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Is it me or did Neuspeed blatantly copied Autotech's old Magnacharger design except this for the ABA motor. I have an Autotech Supercharger at my feet and it didn't occur to me, until now. BTW, Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is it me or did Neuspeed blatantly copied Autotech's old Magnacharger design except this for the ABA motor. I have an Autotech Supercharger at my feet and it didn't occur to me, until now. BTW, Merry Christmas to all.







[HR][/HR]​What's to copy? That's like saying VW copied the internal combustion engine. The one-piece design is used by TRD, as well.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Aha!!! TRD also copied Autotech.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Alright, alright, Bill you made your point.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jettared - I'm using the 2.6 pulley in Socal with 91 octane. The maximum boost I got is 8 psi every time. 
[HR][/HR]​Boost is really relavent to outside temps. In the summer 90+ I could barely hit 9 PSI, sometimes it would almost stop pulling to redline at 8 psi. Now with the cool temps I'm hitting a solid 10.25 lbs of boost @ 6700.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I recently made two changes and my intermittent missfires have dissapeared. I switch from Sunoco 94 to Texaco 93. I also changed my oil back to 10w40 from 20w50. I think the thick oil couldn't keep up in the cold wheather. And like Evan said,
quote:[HR][/HR]Damn this thing is fast[HR][/HR]​My car is running f#%$*ng nuts!!


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bill - here's a log my friend did of me in 3rd gear:
3rd gear; ~6240rpm;
flowing 169g/s of air thru ur MAF;
TB angle(90º is wide open i would assume): 85.5º;
timing at -12º;
knock sensors(not sure which order this is in): 5.2º; 8.2º; 9º; 9.7º;
Load: 82%
injector pulse length: 16.32ms[HR][/HR]​Are these results using the Aquamist system?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I recently made two changes and my intermittent missfires have dissapeared. I switch from Sunoco 94 to Texaco 93. I also changed my oil back to 10w40 from 20w50. I think the thick oil couldn't keep up in the cold wheather. [HR][/HR]​I really don't like Sunoco 94, either. The car never did any better with it. Also, you may want to try Valvoline 5W-40 if you can get it or BMW 5W-30. They are both full synthetic oil and meet ACEA A3/B3 specifications. BMW 5W-30 is the only 5W-30 oil I have found that meets it. Usually, only heavier oils meet that eurospec.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jettared - I'm using the 2.6 pulley in Socal with 91 octane. The maximum boost I got is 8 psi every time. 
Boost is really relavent to outside temps. In the summer 90+ I could barely hit 9 PSI, sometimes it would almost stop pulling to redline at 8 psi. Now with the cool temps I'm hitting a solid 10.25 lbs of boost @ 6700.[HR][/HR]​Is this with the 2.6 pulley????


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jettared - I'm using the 2.6 pulley in Socal with 91 octane. The maximum boost I got is 8 psi every time. 
Boost is really relavent to outside temps. In the summer 90+ I could barely hit 9 PSI, sometimes it would almost stop pulling to redline at 8 psi. Now with the cool temps I'm hitting a solid 10.25 lbs of boost @ 6700.
Is this with the 2.6 pulley????[HR][/HR]​
" I'm using the 2.6 pulley "

im getting the 2.6 thats it!


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

This is the greatest info. I am planning on purchasing the NS SC this summer and I cant wait to try out these mods that you guys are experimenting with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mad props to yall and BUMP for one of the most interesting threads ive ever read


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jiv20995)*

ok I was thinking about this today. With the high fuel pressure regulator and when you guys are taking the engine up to 6500 or so. Are we still getting all the fuel pressure you need? Has anyone thought of or upgraded the fuel pump? I know turn2 makes one that can be applied to our cars.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

11 psi @ 6500 rpm and my a/f gauge is reading full rich. That's with both the 4 bar static fpr and the rrfpr.


[Modified by JettaRed, 9:16 AM 12-23-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

The Neuspeed adjustible cam gear comes today!








_(More product evaluation on the way!)_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Neuspeed adjustible cam gear comes today!









_(More product evaluation on the way!)_[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't even have one of these things,....but experimentation is good!!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bill - here's a log my friend did of me in 3rd gear:
3rd gear; ~6240rpm;
flowing 169g/s of air thru ur MAF;
TB angle(90º is wide open i would assume): 85.5º;
timing at -12º;
knock sensors(not sure which order this is in): 5.2º; 8.2º; 9º; 9.7º;
Load: 82%
injector pulse length: 16.32ms

timing at -12º is actually pretty good.
[HR][/HR]​That sounds excellent. With aquamist I would think you would be able to run almost full timing


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I royally hosed my engine. I rushed to put the cam gear on and wasn't paying attention to what I was doing. I cranked the engine and heard a weird sound. The car won't start. I think I bent my valves.








I'm getting estimates on the repairs and it ain't pretty. I'm going to call Russell Automotive tomorrow, but does anyone know of a good shop between Frederick and Baltimore? Does a new head come with the valves installed? That may be cheaper if I can swap the head myself. Any ideas?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*









Bummer, really sorry to hear that. What kind of sound was it?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

ouch, no good. P&P time.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Bummer, really sorry to hear that. What kind of sound was it?[HR][/HR]​Kinda clackity clack. It was one of those sickening sounds when you realize you just hosed things up. The flywheel and cam are aligned now, but the car won't start.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

man that sucks. This is something I would do. But now that you have dont it I will not









man I think it cheaper to goto t junkie and get a head yourself man.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

That sucks!!! 
Someone in the golf 4 classifieds is selling a complete aeg head though...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

found it. Its a complete 2.0 head. The guy is in NY and wants 100 bucks. Talk about saving your ass!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=632185


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Just hope that you didnt damage the piston(s) or break off any metal and score the cylinder...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]found it. Its a complete 2.0 head. The guy is in NY and wants 100 bucks. Talk about saving your ass!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=632185[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







THANKS!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

OK. Next step. Where can I get a good thicker head gasket to drop my compression a little?
TIA


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK. Next step. Where can I get a good thicker head gasket to drop my compression a little?
TIA[HR][/HR]​Ohhhh.... good luck on that one. I've gone crazy looking for one. If you do put 2 head gaskets it will drop it way too much, around 7.5:1. I fount out that ATP sells a cooper head gasket which will lower the compression to 8.5:1 but IMO that's still a little low. The one I'm looking for is 9:1 or maybe 9.5:1 but no luck so far. If you wanna give it a try with the ATP one it runs like for $85.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, sorry to hear about your car man, I hope you get it back to normal soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by inovillo, 1:11 PM 12-24-2002]


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I royally hosed my engine.[HR][/HR]​Bill, that stinks. But I´m sure something good will come of it.
Merry Christmas all







(from Prague!!







)


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ohhhh.... good luck on that one. I've gone crazy looking for one. If you do put 2 head gaskets it will drop it way too much, around 7.5:1. I fount out that ATP sells a cooper head gasket which will lower the compression to 8.5:1 but IMO that's still a little low. The one I'm looking for is 9:1 or maybe 9.5:1 but no luck so far. If you wanna give it a try with the ATP one it runs like for $85.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[Modified by inovillo, 1:11 PM 12-24-2002][HR][/HR]​Is this for the true for the ABA also? Or is this just on the AEG?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Well, I secured the AEG head for $100 plus shipping. That's great, but my fall-back was to get a VW remanufactured head assembly from http://www.vwparts.com for $600.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

*SUMMARY*
The MKIV 2.0 engine (AEG) and probably the MKIII (ABA) are interference engines. That means if the timing belt breaks, the pistons with contact the valves and damage them.
My timing belt did not break, but I got the valve timing out of whack







and bent my valves. After feeling sick,







I started investigating what it would cost to repair. A VW dealer near me estimated $2500!














I went to Impex (a.k.a. VWparts.com) and priced out the parts cost for new valves--almost $300 in parts alone!







Finally, a fellow vortexer (2kjettaguy) pointed me to a guy selling a complete head from an AEG engine with only 6000 miles on it for $100!







(BTW, VWparts.com will sell me a VW factory remanufactured head for $600.) I still need an estimate to swap heads (my wife won't let me touch the car again), but I'm guessing around $1000 max.
The bottom line is that it is probably cheaper to replace the entire head than trying to repair bent valves.


[Modified by JettaRed, 12:23 PM 12-25-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

BTW, MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

approx. 8 book hrs to do a headgasket so i would think the labor should be under 800. but get the used head inspected if your going that route. also time to get the apr headbolts too since your wife took back your gifts now. good luck


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

The ABA is a non-interference engine until you put an aftermarket cam in it. JR glad to see you found a head cheap. Have a merry x-mas everyone, hopefully I get something useful under the tree. I'm snowed in at my GF's house, going out to brave the 6 inches of snow and make it home. I'll give a review of the artic alpines after my trip


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

ohh sorry to hear about that Jetta Red. well if you look from a brighter side, port and polish that head







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and see some nice gains. with how your car is setup now, you should gain a lot with a P&P. 
I remember neuspeed telling me they gained 10% at the wheels with the charger.
Imagine you!! you have big cam, water, more boost,etc... should be more like 20%














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you could install the head yourself. go to a friends house so your wife won't know







. 


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:50 PM 12-25-2002]


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Sorry to hear that Jettared. This could be the perfect time for some headwork.








My engine should be ready to go in next week. For now I've been just sitting around the house feeling like poop. I hate being sick over the holidays. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*

I've got the engine broken down to only getting the exhaust nuts off left. I will post some pictures. Talking to the shop manager at Russel Automotive, I'm going to give replacing the head myself a try. He was very helpful (and quoted 8 hours or $680 to swap the head). But, I'm almost half way done already.


----------



## 2DoorFury (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

You can also get those valves from autotech with the thinner stems if your getting a pnp done.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2DoorFury)*

Here's the promised pictures. Notice the nice curves in the valve stems!
























I did get the timing gear on, though.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Email me full size pics man. [email protected] please


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

The head bolts look like TORX bolts, but they are a unique size just a hair smaller than a T-55!







Now I have to order a (another) special tool to remove the head bolts.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

The tool is triple square 12 point piece. You can usually find a set with 4 different sizes at places like Autozone around $10-15. It's type tool used on the drive axles screws.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The tool is triple square 12 point piece. You can usually find a set with 4 different sizes at places like Autozone around $10-15. It's type tool used on the drive axles screws.[HR][/HR]​These head bolts are six pointed sockets.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hmmm, thats different. It's those newfangled Mk4 car you got there.








That's a bummer. I had no idea VW changed the design. The older headbolts were the 12 point triples.


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*

















ENGINE: 2.0L I-4, Neuspeed supercharger, cam gear, P-Flow air intake, and blow-off valve, Bosch Platinum spark plugs, Remus stainless steel exhaust, Unorthodox underdrive pulleys, ATP wastegate, custom intercooler, ported and polished cylinder head
I found this article on the Eurotuner web site. How could this guy installed the intercooler in his NS SC? And the blow off valve?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
















ENGINE: 2.0L I-4, Neuspeed supercharger, cam gear, P-Flow air intake, and blow-off valve, Bosch Platinum spark plugs, Remus stainless steel exhaust, Unorthodox underdrive pulleys, ATP wastegate, custom intercooler, ported and polished cylinder head[HR][/HR]​i say that guy is











































there is no intercooler tubes in the engine bay!!!
this subject was already talked before and debated a lot. conclusion. that guy is full of it and many lost respect to eurotuner which are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif IMO


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I like the hood scoop, though. They must be different cars.
Also, if he doesn't watch his fuel lines (going to the fpr), he's goint to have a fire!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Tomorrow is the one-year anniversary of this thread!








LOL. A year ago, my big mechanical accomplishment was swapping the pulley on the charger. This year, it's swapping my head!


[Modified by JettaRed, 5:01 AM 12-27-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​What is the black thing that sort of looks like an alternator in front of the charger?
BTW Michelin Artic Alpines rock. I was cruising around with 5 inches of snow on the unplowed roads, they performed great.


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 

i say that guy is











































there is no intercooler tubes in the engine bay!!!
this subject was already talked before and debated a lot. conclusion. that guy is full of it and many lost respect to eurotuner which are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif IMO[HR][/HR]​That's what I thought. Couldn't be possible to have his intercooler hooked up to the charger since there is no tube connecting. It's a shame that they do those types of things in a magazine. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]









What is the black thing that sort of looks like an alternator in front of the charger?
BTW Michelin Artic Alpines rock. I was cruising around with 5 inches of snow on the unplowed roads, they performed great.[HR][/HR]​the secondary air pump


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

I saw 11 psi @ 6500 RPM in 2nd today. Boost just keeps going up


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I saw 11 psi @ 6500 RPM in 2nd today. Boost just keeps going up







[HR][/HR]​Wow! That's pretty good with a 2.6" pulley. I can't wait to get my head back on. I'm driving my wife's Taurus in the meantime.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

hey jettared thans for getting back to me! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey jettared thans for getting back to me! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​???







Sorry!
If you need to reach me, send me an email. I run a personal firewall which prevents the vortex IM from working. Only when I turn it off do I get IMs.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks I did not know your Pms were blocked







sorry, I jumped to conclusions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let us know how you make out with the head job


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I saw 11 psi @ 6500 RPM in 2nd today. Boost just keeps going up








Wow! That's pretty good with a 2.6" pulley. I can't wait to get my head back on. I'm driving my wife's Taurus in the meantime.







[HR][/HR]​Well I dont know what is up but I am hitting 11 psi early mornings with the stock (2.8) pulley. I am almost scared to get the 2.6 at this point cause I am not sure my eninge will handle ~13psi!!! The car RIPS in the mornings on the way to work I love it, temps are usually in the 20's I think. I want to get the Neuspeed regulator Jettared has and also a more powerfull fuel pump. I should probablly put water injection on the list too.
As far as the charger for the Tiburon and the IC setup, I wonder if some one could custom make something like that for the neuspeed unit. Anybody know some one who could make something like that?? 
Well happy holidays to all







, Jettared good luck with the head swap. On another note, my friend is selling a P&P lowered intake manifold, do you guys think this would make any difference in performance if the rest of the setup is not P&P???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I... On another note, my friend is selling a P&P lowered intake manifold, do you guys think this would make any difference in performance if the rest of the setup is not P&P???[HR][/HR]​According to Aaron Neuman (of Neuspeed), only the exhaust ports really need to be P&P'd. I don't think the intake runners are going to help. Can't hurt. either.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I've gone as far as I can. I need a special tool to remove the head bolts. I ordered it from Zelenda yesterday. I'm also waiting on all my parts to arrive.
Interestingly, I was exploring my valve train when I noticed one of the lifters was spongy. It was the lifter (cam follower) for the intake valve on cylinder 3. It squishes down about 1/8" and according to the Bentley, it's malfunctioning and should be replaced. You shouldn't be able to depress the lifters more than .2mm using a wood or plastic rod. I used my finger and was able to press it down.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i love my VW but these import tool piss me off


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hope you can fix it, it's a shame that it happened. Is the head damaged or the damage was limited to the valves?
I think that it would be cheaper to have it completely fixed in Mexico, 600 dollars seem to be really expensive.
Ah... I still dream about getting a 2.0 Polo so I can use the Neuspeed charger, but I'm still without a job...


[Modified by kerridwen, 4:56 AM 12-29-2002]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (kerridwen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hope you can fix it, it's a shame that it happened. Is the head damaged or the damage was limited to the valves?
I think that it would be cheaper to have it completely fixed in Mexico, 600 dollars seem to be really expensive.
Ah... I still dream about getting a 2.0 Polo so I can use the Neuspeed charger, but I'm still without a job...[HR][/HR]​I think it's just the valves, but I'm replacing the whole head anyway. 
I did peak through the spark plug holes and noticed a small crescent-shaped mark on the pistons where the intake valves struck the pistons. I don't have the head off yet, so I don't know what the exhaust valves did. I will polish out any rough edges to make sure I have no hot spots.


[Modified by JettaRed, 10:47 AM 12-29-2002]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

What do you guys think of this. I pulled it off the jackson supercharger website http://www.jacksonracing.com/pages/hondapps/boostcon.html does something similar exist that we could use? And if so do you guys think it could be a good investment. Not saying I would get one, but Jackson has all kinds of cool toys for the Honda boys to add on.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I think it would be a waste. Jackson does these things because they don't reprogram the ecu (i.e., chip). Our knock sensors do a better job at controlling timing based on what's really happening with the engine. This thing is going to RETARD timing based on a 3-dimensional table (boost, rpm, and timing) developed for honda engines.


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

And it seems that the only way to get higer performance of the Neuspeed supercharger would be to modify it to use an air to water intercooler like the one used in the V6 SC that was posted earlier.
But I guess we'll never know if that works, I doubt there is someone willing to cut the SC case to stick a radiator inside it and throw away $2600 if it doesn't work, or worse if some aluminum "dust" gets into the supercharger or the engine.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I saw 11 psi @ 6500 RPM in 2nd today. Boost just keeps going up







[HR][/HR]​Well, I finally got to change the pulley last week and I must say that that car feels much powerful at low end. When I gun it at 3K I'm hiting 5psi and at 6700 I'm hiting a solid 11PSI so next step will be a lightweight flywheel...








I should be doing the 1/4 mile again on the 17th of Jan. and I will probably dyno withing the next month too.
Until then I wish you all a happy new year


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

This is getting exciting. My motor is almost done. New valves springs, cam, new gaskets, seal. The charger is bolted on as well. I should be dropping it in before the end of january.


----------



## eurojet (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

wow i have to say this thread is amazing i participated in this thread a long time ago, in and around it first started, and when i had my 2001 2.0 i bought a supercharger but never ended up putting it on i traded it in for my 2002 1.8t
this thread answered all my questions about the supercharger keep it up


----------



## symplex17 (Apr 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I started reading this topic a few days before Christmas and have been reading on-and-off since then (work has been kind of quiet) and just finished. 
I would like to thank JettaRed and everyone who has participated for the wealth of knowledge, examples, explanations and experinces they have shared. 
While I don't have a NS SC (yet), you have truly done an excellent job of educating any consumer and SC user who is willing to learn. 
Thank you and Happy 1st Birthday!








P.S. - JettaRed, Good luck with your head work and I wish a prompt return to the roads. 
MAtt


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (symplex17)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I started reading this topic a few days before Christmas and have been reading on-and-off since then (work has been kind of quiet) and just finished. 
I would like to thank JettaRed and everyone who has participated for the wealth of knowledge, examples, explanations and experinces they have shared. 
While I don't have a NS SC (yet), you have truly done an excellent job of educating any consumer and SC user who is willing to learn. 
Thank you and Happy 1st Birthday!








P.S. - JettaRed, Good luck with your head work and I wish a prompt return to the roads. 
MAtt[HR][/HR]​Thanks. I'm glad it's been a help to everyone and that everyone has contributed along the way. I also appreciate that VWvortex has provided the forum to allow the kind of discussion we've had over the last year. While not every post has been about the supercharger, there has been a lot of valuable informatioin provided through shared experiences.
There have been some real pioneers with this charger. Guys like NORTAVE2.0 who were the first to try the 2.4" pulley and water injection, and 2kjettaguy who tried the 268/260 cam first. 
It's been a good year and I look forward to new stuff to post in the coming year. (I'm waiting for the first intercooler to show up!







)
Happy New Year!


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quick question...is my 2001 drive by wire? if so is it going to be hard for me to find the dbw neuspeed charger at an online tuner store?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

"...and 2kjettaguy who tried the 268/260 cam first..."
Ahem....


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

... in an AEG


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Talking about new things for this year...
I saw my brother do something in his car (97 VR6) which maded a pretty big difference so I said, f%ck it, I should try that as well...
What I did was to bypass the coolant hoses that go into the T-body.
I don't have pics. right now but there's two hoses right next to each other on the rear part of the TB. What goes through those hoses is the coolant which goes in and then out of the TB. I just disconnected both hoses from the TB, got a smaller hose, and then conneted the two hoses I took out of the TB together...
As per my brother (vw tech) that should make the air that goes into the SC a little cooler since I don't have any HOT coolant anymore going through the TB. I didn't feel that much of a difference but yesterday was like 82 degrees over here







while the rest of the days was 55-65... so I couldn't compare the before and after.
Have anybody else tried this??? 
BTW, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Another heat related thing worth mentioning. When my charger was bolted onto my engine last week (its out of the car) we noticed that the unit sits extremely close to the exhaust manifold. That's a lot of heat that it's being subjected to even with the factory heat shields. We are going to fabricate a heat shield that will hopefully keep some of that heat away.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*

Well I know it got posted here a while back but what was the chemical that you can add to pump gas to raise the octane??? I know someone here knows and also what is the mix ratio???


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

Guess who's going to be trying the new turn 2 lightened crank pulley!? I did their holiday contest and won it - FOR FREE!!!!!!!!
Woooo I bet my car is going to be fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well I know it got posted here a while back but what was the chemical that you can add to pump gas to raise the octane??? I know someone here knows and also what is the mix ratio???[HR][/HR]​Homemade Octane Booster
go to the bottom of the page.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Talking about new things for this year...
I saw my brother do something in his car (97 VR6) which maded a pretty big difference so I said, f%ck it, I should try that as well...
What I did was to bypass the coolant hoses that go into the T-body.
I don't have pics. right now but there's two hoses right next to each other on the rear part of the TB. What goes through those hoses is the coolant which goes in and then out of the TB. I just disconnected both hoses from the TB, got a smaller hose, and then conneted the two hoses I took out of the TB together...
As per my brother (vw tech) that should make the air that goes into the SC a little cooler since I don't have any HOT coolant anymore going through the TB. I didn't feel that much of a difference but yesterday was like 82 degrees over here







while the rest of the days was 55-65... so I couldn't compare the before and after.
Have anybody else tried this??? 
BTW, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I asked about this a while back and no one knew for sure if it helped. Glad someone is trying it. Let us know.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

I asked about this a while back and no one knew for sure if it helped. Glad someone is trying it. Let us know.







[/QUOTE]
I honestly don't know if it maded a difference or not but no matter how you look at it, it can't do any bad either.
I know for a fact that it really helped my brother's mkIII VR6 though.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guess who's going to be trying the new turn 2 lightened crank pulley!? I did their holiday contest and won it - FOR FREE!!!!!!!!
Woooo I bet my car is going to be fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 







[HR][/HR]​Isn't that basically the same thing as just putting a smaller pulley on the charger? All it is is a smaller/lighter crank pulley? Refresh my memory cuz I know we discussed this 20 pages ago.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Its a new crank pulley which is the same size as stock, just lighter. It won't change the speed at which the belt moves, so boost will stay the same peakwise. However, It will reduce the amount of power needed to run the accessory belt. On the accessory belt obviously lies the charger. My feeling is that it will reduce the "it takes power to make power" syndrome. I am thinking that I will get power #'s comparable to a turbocharger system since it will be easier to spin the accessory system. I am thinking mostly top end, peak # kind of gains. Obviously, this is all theory at the moment, but I've been throwing this idea around for a long time. Now, I get to try it out at a good price








It comes tommorow. If i can get enough stuff done tonight I'll take a shot at installing it. My brother just put one on his mk3 vr6 and he had to take it to a shop to crack loose his crank bolt. Our impact wrench wouldn't do it!
Well see, but after this mod I am going to dyno!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Its a new crank pulley which is the same size as stock, just lighter. It won't change the speed at which the belt moves, so boost will stay the same peakwise. However, It will reduce the amount of power needed to run the accessory belt. On the accessory belt obviously lies the charger. My feeling is that it will reduce the "it takes power to make power" syndrome. I am thinking that I will get power #'s comparable to a turbocharger system since it will be easier to spin the accessory system. I am thinking mostly top end, peak # kind of gains. Obviously, this is all theory at the moment, but I've been throwing this idea around for a long time. Now, I get to try it out at a good price








It comes tommorow. If i can get enough stuff done tonight I'll take a shot at installing it. My brother just put one on his mk3 vr6 and he had to take it to a shop to crack loose his crank bolt. Our impact wrench wouldn't do it!
Well see, but after this mod I am going to dyno! [HR][/HR]​Can't wait to see the results...


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Ever thought of this?
ECS Tuning Under-Drive Lightweight Pulley Set








ECS Tuning lightweight pulleys set will shed critical weight at crank, alternator & P/S pulleys, allowing for more HP because of less resistance. The pulleys are also slightly under-driven for less rolling resistance.
-Direct fit, stock belt will fit
-Billet built/CNC precision machined, built from 6061 T6 Aluminum, anodized black.



[Modified by darbyfam, 8:09 PM 1-2-2003]


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (darbyfam)*

those are ok, but don't put on the cooling one, because it severely affects (adversely) the cooling ability of your car

and 2kjettaguy, I AM PRAYING IT DOESN'T WORK FOR YOU (so i can take it off your hands







)
hehe, jk good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (m1)*

*UPDATE*
Pictures of damaged pistons and bent valves. I'll be using a Dremel to smooth out the spots where the valves damaged the pistons.









*4 bent intake valves*








*Closeup of cylinder 1 TDC*








*Closeup of cylinder 4 TDC with valve collision marks circled*


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

At least it will be smooth and clean in there when your done. How many miles are on your motor?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Christ those pistons are nasty...... _somebody_ has been neglecting oil changes....


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

somebody's been burning windshield washer fluid


----------



## SquEEzin (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

aiint no way in hell i'm gonna bother reading all those pages but those last pics sure didn't look good!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

I was kinda surprised by how the pistons look, too. I change my oil every 5,000 miles with synthetic. The car has nearly 90,000 miles. Any idea what's causing that much build-up?


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

water injection?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (m1)*

how much oil does your car burn? I know mine burns alot


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i just realized i haven't checked my oil since it was last changed in november *eek*


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (darbyfam)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ever thought of this?
ECS Tuning Under-Drive Lightweight Pulley Set








ECS Tuning lightweight pulleys set will shed critical weight at crank, alternator & P/S pulleys, allowing for more HP because of less resistance. The pulleys are also slightly under-driven for less rolling resistance.
-Direct fit, stock belt will fit
-Billet built/CNC precision machined, built from 6061 T6 Aluminum, anodized black.
[Modified by darbyfam, 8:09 PM 1-2-2003][HR][/HR]​maybe i missed something here? why again would we want to underdrive the pullys ? would the supercharger slow down if we did this?
OIC now. its does not underdrive the crank pully. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want to change the SC pully anyone have a smaller one for me ? Ill buy it off you 


[Modified by Lotust, 12:32 PM 1-3-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

yes, belt speed would slow and so would the charger


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was kinda surprised by how the pistons look, too. I change my oil every 5,000 miles with synthetic. The car has nearly 90,000 miles. Any idea what's causing that much build-up?[HR][/HR]​Well, honestly, try going back to dino oil... you may have blow-by from the rings and high pressures.....and once that stuff gunks up like that into a sludge, it is no good because it acts like a mild abrasive... not that it is lethal or anything, but I certainly wouldn't want it on my pistons or rubbing in the tight tolerences in my cylinder walls. Dyno oil will 'seal' better. Also, your valve seals could have been leaking some also.....but of course that will be fixed now with the new head.
I would do a leakdown test once you get it running again, or at the very least a compression test.... but the leakdown is more accurate and will pin-point the area of any leaks...
oh, one last thought....try changing the oil more often also....5,000 is a little long for my liking on *any* engine,....much less one with the added stress and heat of the supercharging. 
HTH














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marc A. Brown (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Yes, you would slow the charger down...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Marc A. Brown)*

64 pages... we should make a forum for this


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guess who's going to be trying the new turn 2 lightened crank pulley!? I did their holiday contest and won it - FOR FREE!!!!!!!!
Woooo I bet my car is going to be fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 







[HR][/HR]​nice I can't wait to see the result with that. Turn2 is also producing a new lightened crank pulley for the 2.0L MK3 people for anyone who is interested.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
nice I can't wait to see the result with that. Turn2 is also producing a new lightened crank pulley for the 2.0L MK3 people for anyone who is interested.[HR][/HR]​Yay, now I won't feel like I'm missing out.











[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 1:01 PM 1-3-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

OK, well, I'm going to try some oil from Lubrication Engineeers. It works out to $5/qt with shipping and may help with my deposits. It was recommended to me by a guy at IMPEX (where I'm getting all my parts to swap out my head).

They also have a fuel additive that should help with my deposits.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK, well, I'm going to try some .....may help with my deposits. ..... fuel additive that should help with my deposits.
[HR][/HR]​
Those things *may* help clean deposits, but that is a bandaid... find out what is causing the deposits, and fix it!! You can't clean what doesnt happen in the first place.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

I know the piston tops look bad, but how do I know that they are actually unusually bad? With almost 90,000 miles on the engine, is that what they should look like?


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

A Dremel??? And what are you going to do with all the metal dirt that cames out from the pistons and the abrasive from the Dremel disk?
You can use a magnet to clean the metal, but not the abrasive from the Dremel, not to mention that if something gets between the piston and the cilinder, it is going to stay there. I'd say, just leave the pistons alone, or disassemble the whole engine and do it the propper way (if you dissasemble the bottom end you can also check the rings and replace them with higer performing parts, you still don't know where the leaks, if any, are).
(Those pistons look fine to me, the pictures aren't very clear, but the head and the pistons look fine, not as if your engine was burning a lot of oil, maybe I'm too used to engines burning low quality mexican fuel, so don't take my opinion very serious).


[Modified by kerridwen, 1:59 PM 1-3-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (kerridwen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A Dremel??? And what are you going to do with all the metal dirt that cames out from the pistons and the abrasive from the Dremel disk?
You can use a magnet to clean the metal, but not the abrasive from the Dremel, not to mention that if something gets between the piston and the cilinder, it is going to stay there. I'd say, just leave the pistons alone, or disassemble the whole engine and do it the propper way (if you dissasemble the bottom end you can also check the rings and replace them with higer performing parts, you still don't know where the leaks, if any, are).
(Those pistons look fine to me, the pictures aren't very clear, but the head and the pistons look fine, not as if your engine was burning a lot of oil, maybe I'm too used to engines burning low quality mexican fuel, so don't take my opinion very serious).

[Modified by kerridwen, 1:59 PM 1-3-2003][HR][/HR]​I plan on using a diamond bit to gently smooth out the sharp edges where the piston and valve collided, so there shouldn't be that much dust that I can't wipe away. I will work on it with the cylinder TDC and the other cylinders covered with a cloth. To remove the carbon, I will use a plastic brush wheel and then wipe away the particles. I will cover the coolant and oil holes with masking tape.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Just make sure you clean up good and I think you'll be fine. I wouldn't consider smoothing the dents a dramatic operation


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i think if he uses a small wire wheel it will be ok. Tape off every thing else and use a vaccume while you work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Turn2 Mk IV 4 CYL Aluminum Crank Pulley
Code: t2_mkiv_pulley
Price: $219.95
Quantity in Basket: none
wow thats a little bit too much... Like 140$ too much in my book for a pully. Its not like your gonna gain more than a few HP










[Modified by Lotust, 5:04 PM 1-3-2003]


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

but he won it in a contest, so its free for him


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (m1)*

I know im not bashing him rather the place that sells them so dont be so mad


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Have you ever priced a stock crank pulley? 
damper, vibration 06A 105 243 E - $195
There isn't anything about this piece that makes it any easier to make than the stock pulley. The only difference is that it is redesigned to be lighter, and turned from aluminum stock. In the grand scheme of things it probably costs turn2 more to make the part than VW. That's besides the point
What i was trying to say is that I am pretty sure on our supercharged cars, this is worth more than "just a few hp." Putting it on will be an instant 3lb reduction in turning mass on the blet system that drives the charger. I am thinking faster, sharper boost response. 
Likewise, my plans to buy one got foiled when I won one. It didn't arrive today, so I will be putting it one sometime next week. You never know, it could be fast as hell, or just a few more hp. Under boost I am sure it will make a difference.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Its weird beacuase i bought a fully pully set for my old ford mustang for like 125$ And ford are pricey too. Why do i need to replace the Damper? 
This gets confusing to me. IF the pully is smaller on the crank the belts will turn slower right? Slowing the SC pully? 
Im all for these guys to make a buck. But a chunk of Aluminum is not that much. A good lathe is im sure but. I just cant bring myself to spend that much on one pully



[Modified by Lotust, 5:56 PM 1-3-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

On an underdrive pulley, the charger would spin slower. This is exact size as stock. 
I hear you, its expensive. Likewise, it took someone to get a free one for us to see how it works. If it added 15hp lets say - would it be worth 200 bucks as a finsihing touch to your motor?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

sure for 15hp 
but why not just get a smaller SC pully for 90$ unless you allready have the smallest SC pully and watercooling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

well, its not going to increase boost. The only way to do that would be to increase the rpm of the supercharger. This will keep rpms the same, but it will take less to spin the supercharger.
You know how people say "it takes power to make power"?
Well, it was stated somewhere in the book of a thread, but if i recall correctly its something around 12hp with smaller pulley at redline. If this can work to reduce the HP loss, then its cool with me.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I hate reading 
quote:[HR][/HR]No posts exist in this topic.
Go Back[HR][/HR]​I see what you are saying. We need a dyno test












[Modified by Lotust, 6:40 PM 1-3-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

will do


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Obviously, this is all theory at the moment, but I've been throwing this idea around for a long time. [HR][/HR]​honestly, I don´t see how it can make a big difference. How much energy does it take to spin the stock pulley? And this one? Compared to spinning all four wheels and making the car move forward? Crack open a physics book and work it out. It should give you a better idea about numbers than all this guess work.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

Its been a while since physics


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

thats what im talking about here. Its a waste of money. hehehe 
were talking about what a pound and 1/2 ?


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

hows the new pulley evan?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (m1)*

didn't get it yet


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (m1)*

Hey guys, I've got some money from Christmas & working hard on winter break, I'm trying to decide what I should do next. An Aquamist kit is enroute, and a smaller pulley 2.5 or 2.4 is a given (although I don't need anymore peak boost). I have picked up a 268/260 cam too. I'm not sure what to do next? Maybe a header? Cam gear? Rising Rate FPR? I've been seriously considering a P&P head but I have mixed feelings. I've heard Neuspeed car gained 10HP and I've heard 3 HP







What do you guys think? What else is left to do?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I posted a question on the VAG-COM forum about the misfires since I was reading them from the VAG-COM. Here is a response I got, which puts my mind at ease:
"William, my name is Al Smith I am a Master VW tech in Texas, you do not need to concern yourself with these misfires if it is not turning the check light on. The reason you are seeing these at this rpm when you close the throttle is that in DECEL the ecm shuts the injectors off which is no big deal, but you are forcing air into the cylinders still for a few moments even after you let off the pedal. The injectors do not completely shut off and for a few revs of the motor you have a lean condition in the cylinder that the knok sensor picks up. Therefore you see the reading. Hope this help."
[HR][/HR]​Dug this up from the 1st couple pages. I guess this explains the loud popping I get in decel mode sometimes. Just thought I'd repost it up


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I just chatted with Neuspeed...they said the P & P job netted 3whp on the top end http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif That doesn't sound that great to me, I don't think a P & P head is worth it.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just chatted with Neuspeed...they said the P & P job netted 3whp on the top end http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif That doesn't sound that great to me, I don't think a P & P head is worth it.[HR][/HR]​Why does everybody expect miracles? _only_ 3 hp for the PnP, _only_ a couple hp for the lightened pullys, _only_ a few hp for water injection.....but you put all those few hp's together and you get a car that is quite a bit faster than the whiner who doesnt do the mods. 
If you complain that it cost too much to do all these things, than you should have realized that before you took upon the task of making a performance engine out of a grocery getter 115hp engine. If you wanted cheap speed, buy a camaro or a stang.
Speed cost money, how fast do you want to go?
Gimme a break!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

You make a good point...
Toolfan - you have an aba, right? You could throw a 1.8 16v head on that block you know... Engine management, well I don't know. I have a couple kids who live around me who are building 16v turbo motors from a 1.8l 16v head, 2.0 aba block, junkyard T3, and g60 ecu. One guy has a mk3 2.0t who is doing this as well. 
Instead of making 8 big valves - make 16


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

The _Glen Burnie Crew_ is a creative bunch!


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

I did this quick calculation just now. *this is a quick and dirty calculation. i know that there are many other factors which come into play. the values represent the difference in power required to spin the OEM pulley and the turn 2 pulley* 
note the numbers that I used for the radii of the pulleys are guestimates, but it shouldn't change the overall hp that much.
















Take these values with a grain of salt.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (zilla)*

interesting... Cool you could bust that out








It came today. Its a very, very well machined part. No turning marks, and clean blue anodized. I'll try to get it on in the next few days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

how do i know if im ABA? Im intrested in a 16v head! lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

anyone do headders? i found a place that sells them kinda cheap https://ssl5.mysecureserver.com/bosstoolscom/store/store/comersus_listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=47 


[Modified by Lotust, 5:04 PM 1-6-2003]


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (zilla)*

quote:[HR][/HR]















[HR][/HR]​
Whoa. That some serious math up der. My head hurts.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

how does this m45 sc have a intercooler? 
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/projectcars/0204scc_projmiata/ 









Is this the adapter?









edit: never mind i read the WHOLE article







I wish we had this option. 


[Modified by Lotust, 10:24 PM 1-6-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Speed cost money, how fast do you want to go?
Gimme a break!!







[HR][/HR]​Yeah, I gave it some thought at work I see what your saying. Initially price to $ ratio ($600 for 3 HP) seems like alot but I think it might be worth it. For one Neuspeed is running a conservative cam. I think a 268/260 would maybe net an extra 1HP or maybe 2. The second consideration is my head has 76,000 miles on it, the Neuspeed car probably has 10k. I would gain some power/driveability back from replacing my lifters/retainers/springs etc. So it may be worth it, I think I'll do it.
quote:[HR][/HR]You make a good point...
Toolfan - you have an aba, right? You could throw a 1.8 16v head on that block you know... Engine management, well I don't know....Instead of making 8 big valves - make 16








[HR][/HR]​Yep, ABA...if I threw the 16v head on I couldn't use the supercharger right? Even if a NA 2.0 16v would be faster I wouldn't give up my 8v SC, I love the sound to much







...and if I'm going more valves its gonna be 24v!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (someday I hope)


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

so thats a no go for us? a 16v head? 
what about a 1.8 liter 8 valve


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

hmm i guess you wouldn't be able to use the charger. Different bolt pattern on the head...


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

what do you guys think of this EIP head?
http://www.eiptuning.com/cylinderheads/cylinderheads.html


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

don't buy from Crooks!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

It looks like the VW remanufactured head I just got for $600. The general consensus is not to buy from EIP!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

BTW, a VW remanufactured head comes with all the seals and gaskets you need: head, exhaust, intake, valve cover and coolant flange gaskets--everything but the head bolts. Those things alone are about $80! Remanufactured parts are the way to go.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (zilla)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I did this quick calculation just now. *this is a quick and dirty calculation. i know that there are many other factors which come into play. the values represent the difference in power required to spin the OEM pulley and the turn 2 pulley* 
note the numbers that I used for the radii of the pulleys are guestimates, but it shouldn't change the overall hp that much.
Take these values with a grain of salt.







[HR][/HR]​Nope, try again.
"The difference to turn the crank pulley in 1 second @ 2000 RPM" <-- think about that for a second. When the engine is spinning at 2000 RPM, the rotation rate of the crank pulley is already constrained (to 2000 RPM), which gives the time per rotation. The difference in power that you want to examine is that required to _accelerate_ the pulley itself. The gains will be proportional to the instantaneous angular acceleration of the crank pulley (i.e., you will see the most substantial gains in 1st gear, and very little gains in 5th gear) and its instantaneous rotation rate.
Let's assume that the motor has a flat torque curve, giving constant angular acceleration of the crank.
dP = 1/2*dM*(R^2 - r^2)*dw/dt*w
Let's assume that in 1st gear, one accelerates from 1000 RPM to 7000 RPM in 3 seconds (that's very optimistic). That gives a dw/dt of (6000 RPM)/(3 s) = 200*pi/30 rad/s^2. For each successive gear, the angular acceleration will drop by the ratio of the gear to that of 1st gear (neglecting aerodynamic and frictional losses). Assuming ratios of 3.3, 1.94, 1.31, 1.03, and 0.84 for 1st through 5th (from a GTI VR6), this gives the change in power versus RPM plot shown below.
Coincidentally, your calculations gave values within the same order of magnitude.
















Note that if the above assumed values are correct (crank dimensions and weight, vehicle acceleration, etc), then this is the *theoretical maximum* amount of power to be gained by the switch. If your car accelerates more slowly, then the theoretical maximum is less. There are no buts about it. Dyno conditions vary from day to day. Life goes on. I bet you can really feel that fraction of a horsepower in the seat of your pants. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















[Modified by Marty, 12:40 AM 3-19-2003]


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Marty)*

marty can you break that down for me ??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]marty can you break that down for me ??














[HR][/HR]​I think it would be easier to put the pulley on and try it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]marty can you break that down for me ??














[HR][/HR]​What he is saying is that a lightened flywheel (which is not gear dependent) would have a greater effect than a lightened crank pulley.
I am still concerned over what may happen to engine vibration and wear when the damping effects of the stock pulley are eliminated. The Germans have this peculiar habbit of naming things based on their function rather than what they look like. That's why they call the crank pulley a _damper_. And a spark plug is called a _zündkerze_ (spark candle).


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Marty)*

i shouldn't have included the "@ 2000 RPM"
but like i said, it's a quick and dirty calc. i didn't take into account gear ratios or anything.
it's been a while since i've done rotational dynamics


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What he is saying is that a lightened flywheel (which is not gear dependent) would have a greater effect than a lightened crank pulley.[HR][/HR]​How so? Both are spun at rates directly affected by RPMs.....one is just on one side of the engine, the other on the opposite....
Also, regardless of these 'quick calculations' which I will not begin to comprehend at this hour (mmmmm......cofffeee.......) there are many _many_ dyno proven charts for any great number of cars out there with the pullys, and they usually show aprox 5 whp or up can be gained.... and unlike cams which give power at top end but rob it at low Rpms, pullys generally give power across the band..
BTW, I have had a set of UR pullys on one of my 16v's for 2 years now and love them.... def more than a .4 hp butt dyno increase... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its not a major increase, but it changes the way the car revs and feels...you get used to it pretty quick, but when I decided to drive my one a2 Jetta 2.0 16v with the pullys to my other a2 jetta 2.0 16v without, it def had a more 'slugish' feel to it...
I have more to post, but it will have to wait untill later...


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
BTW, I have had a set of UR pullys on one of my 16v's for 2 years now and love them.... def more than a .4 hp butt dyno increase... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​well, the UR pullies are underdrive AND replace the PS and alt pullies.

now that I've had a coffee and had a chance to think about it.. since the crank pulley is *before* the transmission, the gear ratios shouldn't have an effect on how the crank pulley spins, no? whether you're in 1st gear of 3rd gear, 2000 RPM is 2000 RPM.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (zilla)*

quote:[HR][/HR]now that I've had a coffee and had a chance to think about it.. since the crank pulley is *before* the transmission, the gear ratios shouldn't have an effect on how the crank pulley spins, no? whether you're in 1st gear of 3rd gear, 2000 RPM is 2000 RPM.[HR][/HR]​2000 RPM is 2000 RPM, and that portion of the equation remains the same in all gears. However the _angular acceleration_ of the crank pulley is proportional to the acceleration of the car, which is proportional to the torque to the ground, which drops with each successive gear. The faster your tach needle moves, the more gains you will see.
Your calculations above, with the incorrect "turn the crank pulley in 1 second" assumption, resulted in an expression using an instantaneous angular acceleration of x RPM/s^2 (i.e., 1000 RPM/s^2 at 1000 RPM, 2000 RPM/s^2 at 2000 RPM, etc), giving you the RPM^2 dependence. However the last time I checked, your torque curve wasn't linearly increasing.








Conclusion: a lightened crank pulley has virtually no effect on power under load. The engine may rev a bit more quickly in neutral, because your instantaneous angular acceleration is much greater. Perhaps this contributes to the "butt dyno" conclusions.


[Modified by Marty, 12:08 PM 1-8-2003]


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What he is saying is that a lightened flywheel (which is not gear dependent) would have a greater effect than a lightened crank pulley.[HR][/HR]​The gains from a lightened flywheel are also proportional to angular acceleration, and will decrease with each successive gear.
If anybody wants to give me the before and after dimensions and masses of the flywheel, I'll spit out another plot. I wrote up a MATLAB script so it only takes a second.


[Modified by Marty, 11:55 AM 1-8-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What he is saying is that a lightened flywheel (which is not gear dependent) would have a greater effect than a lightened crank pulley.
*How so? Both are spun at rates directly affected by RPMs.....one is just on one side of the engine, the other on the opposite....*[HR][/HR]​There is more weight savings with a lightened flywheel.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Also, regardless of these 'quick calculations' which I will not begin to comprehend at this hour (mmmmm......cofffeee.......) there are many many dyno proven charts for any great number of cars out there with the pullys, and they usually show aprox 5 whp or up can be gained.... and unlike cams which give power at top end but rob it at low Rpms, pullys generally give power across the band..[HR][/HR]​The noticeable gains from such pulleys are due to the underdriving of the accessories, not the decrease in inertia. A lightened crank pulley with stock dimensions does not underdrive.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Conclusion: a lightened crank pulley has virtually no effect on power under load.[HR][/HR]​I have to agree entirely. Another thing to consider when lightening your pulley is this: the factory may have designed the pully to dampen tortional vibrations on that end of the engine. Lightening it could cause bad things to happen to your crank and its bearings. Lightening the flywheel can do likewise, but balancing the crank will counter that.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (kimosullivan)*

Yep, peak cyclic stresses in the crank are significantly increased with the lightened pulley. A lightened flywheel has little effect on his, however, since it is not rigidly attached to the crank.
You'll never see a lightened pulley or flywheel on my car.










[Modified by Marty, 12:25 PM 1-8-2003]


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What he is saying is that a lightened flywheel (which is not gear dependent) would have a greater effect than a lightened crank pulley.
*How so? Both are spun at rates directly affected by RPMs.....one is just on one side of the engine, the other on the opposite....*
There is more weight savings with a lightened flywheel.[HR][/HR]​Actually, I meant how is the flywheel not 'gear dependant' but the pully is.... I would think they both would be....


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

*Borrowed from- http://www.pumaracing.co.uk/flywheel.htm*http://www.pumaracing.co.uk/flywheel.htm</B>
PUMA RACE ENGINES - LIGHTENING FLYWHEELS - AN EXERCISE IN ROTATIONAL DYNAMICS 
When the flywheel of a car is lightened it can have a great effect on acceleration - much more than just the weight saving as a proportion of the total vehicle weight would account for. This is because rotating components store rotational energy as well as having to be accelerated in a linear direction along with the rest of the car's mass. The faster a component rotates, the greater the amount of rotational kinetic energy that ends up being stored in it. The engine turns potential energy from fuel into kinetic energy of motion when it accelerates a vehicle. Any energy that ends up being stored in rotating components is not available to accelerate the car in a linear direction - so reducing the mass (or more properly the "moment of inertia") of these components leaves more of the engine's output to accelerate the car. It can be useful to know how much weight we would need to remove from the chassis to equate to removing a given amount of weight from the flywheel (or any other rotating component). There is more than one way of solving this equation - we can work out the torque and forces acting on the various components and hence calculate the accelerations involved - also we can solve it by considering the kinetic energy of the system. The latter approach is simpler to explain so this is the one shown below. 
Let's imagine we take two identical cars - to car A we add 1 Kg of mass to the circumference of the flywheel at radius "r" from the centre. To car B we add exactly the right amount of mass to the chassis so that both cars continue to accelerate at the same rate. If we accelerate both cars for the same amount of time they will end up at the same speed and will have absorbed the same amount of kinetic energy from the engine. In other words, the additional 1 Kg in the flywheel of car A will have stored the same amount of kinetic energy as the additional M Kg of mass in the chassis of car B. To solve the problem of the size of M we need to use the following definitions: 
V - the speed of either car after the period of acceleration
R - the tyre radius
G - the total gearing (i.e. the number of engine revolutions for each tyre revolution)
r - the flywheel radius (i.e. the radius at which the extra mass has been added to car A)
M - the amount of mass added to the chassis of car B 
Kinetic energy is proportional to ½mv² - the kinetic energy stored in the extra chassis mass in car B is therefore ½MV². 
The extra 1 Kg of flywheel mass in car A stores linear kinetic energy in the same way as if it were just part of the chassis. After all, every part of the car is travelling at V m/s - so it stores linear kinetic energy of ½ x 1 x V² = ½V². 
To find out how much rotational kinetic energy the 1 Kg stores, we need to know the speed the flywheel circumference is travelling at. The car is travelling at the same speed as the circumference of the tyre (assuming no tyre slip of course). We know that for every revolution of the tyre, the flywheel makes G revolutions. However the flywheel is a different size to the tyre - so the speed of the circumference of the flywheel is VGr/R. The rotational kinetic energy is therefore ½(VGr/R)². 
Now we can put the whole equation together - the extra kinetic energy in the chassis of car B = the sum of the linear and rotational kinetic energies in the 1 Kg of flywheel mass of car A - therefore: 
½MV² = ½V² + ½(VGr/R)² => 
½MV² = ½V² + ½V²(Gr/R)² => divide both sides by ½V² to arrive at the final equation: 
M = 1 + (Gr/R)² 
That wasn't so bad then - we managed to avoid using true rotational dynamics involving radians and moments of inertia by considering the actual speed of the flywheel circumference. This did of course involve assuming that all the mass added or removed from the flywheel was at the same radius from the centre. In the real world that is not going to be the case so we need to use moments of inertia rather than mass to solve the equation. The simple equation above is useful though in getting an idea of the relative effect of lightening components provided we have a good idea of the average radius that the metal is removed from. *It can be seen that gearing is an important factor in this equation. The higher the gearing the greater the effect of reducing weight - so for a real car the effect is large in 1st gear and progressively less important in the higher gears.* We can also hopefully see that when r is larger, so is the effective chassis weight M. So removing mass from the outside of the flywheel is more effective than removing it from nearer the centre. 
It might at first look as though tyre diameter is important but of course it isn't for a real car - if tyre size was to change then so would gearing have to if overall mph per thousand rpm were to stay the same - the two factors would then cancel out again. 
To show the sort of numbers that a real car might have, I did some calculations based on a car with average gear ratios and tyre sizes - the table below shows the number of Kg of mass that would have to be removed from the chassis to equate to 1 Kg removed from the O/D of the flywheel at a radius of 5 inches. 
GEAR MASS KG 
1 39 
2 12 
3 6 
4 4 
5 3 

So in first and second gear this is a pretty important effect - I built an engine recently and managed to remove nearly 3 Kg from the outside of the standard flywheel - so that would be equivalent to lightening the car by over 100 Kg in 1st gear - not to be sneezed at in terms of acceleration from rest. With special steel or aluminium flywheels even more "moment of inertia" can be saved. The recent trend in racing engines to using very small and light paddle clutches and flywheels is therefore more effective in terms of the overall performance of the vehicle than it might first appear. 
There's a final consequence of the "flywheel effect" being dependent on gearing. Small highly tuned, high revving engines need to run much higher (numerically) gearing than large, low tuned engines. This means that the effect can be very pronounced on them. Bike engines are a good case in point, especially as they are now starting to be used in cars so much. A 100 bhp bike engine might only be 600cc and rev to 12,000 rpm. A 100 bhp car engine might be 2 litres and rev to 5,500 rpm. Put the bike engine in a car and you'll need to run a final drive ratio twice as high as for the car engine. As the flywheel effect is proportional to the square of gearing, it will be 4 times as high for the bike engine. You could therefore be talking about 1kg off the flywheel being equivalent to 160kg off the weight of the car. That's why bike engines have such small multiplate clutches to keep the moment of inertia down. On the other side of the coin, it's not worth spending much money lightening the flywheel of a 7 litre Chevy engine revving to under 5,000 and geared for 60 mph in first as the vehicle will be very insensitive to the reduction in weight.
























[Modified by PowerDubs, 3:48 PM 1-8-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

ok, well you pretty much proved it won't do anything. We will see when i put it on. Regardless, i won it so It will be a good experiment.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thats what im talking about here. Its a waste of money. hehehe 
were talking about what a pound and 1/2 ? [HR][/HR]​
all this jibberish just listen to me







j/k hehe


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

sorry for taking this off topic, but I know it is in this thread somewhere. I need to know how to clear codes. I installed a new steering wheel and now get an airbag light come on. I have disconnected the battery, and let the ECU adapt when I power up again. Is there anything else to do?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

Unfortunately, air bag lights are the only code you cannot clear with a VAG-COM. It probably has to do with the nature of the system, so that it cannot be tampered with, just like not being able to change the odometer with a VAG-COM.
Your only option in this case is to take it to the dealer and have them reset it, but it's probably going to cost because they will have to verify that nothing is wrong.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, you previously said you measured 5.7 Bar of feul with the RRFPR. Can our injectors handle this? That sounds like alot of fuel, I would think that the stock injectors would be @ 100% duty, which in my understanding isn't a good thing. IIRC you or someone else put in injectors awhile back and the conclusion was they weren't neccesary, but what about with all the upgrades..2.4 pulley, larger cam, P & P head ?
I'm not positive (remember reading this) but I heard once you switch to larger injectors, the car becomes alot harder to fuel due to the limitations of the ecu chip.


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed, you previously said you measured 5.7 Bar of feul with the RRFPR. Can our injectors handle this? That sounds like alot of fuel, I would think that the stock injectors would be @ 100% duty[HR][/HR]​The amount of fuel that comes out of an injector when it's at a certain duty cycle is dependant on two things: the flow rate of the injector, and the pressure of the fuel. So, if you want more fuel, you can basically raise the pressure and keep the same injectors, or put larger injectors on and keep the same pressure. That's all assuming a constant duty cycle.
In other words, if you need to move X amount of fuel, having a higher fuel pressure will let you move that amount of fuel with smaller injectors OR the same injectors at a lower duty cycle. Basically, my point is that having higher fuel pressure lets you run a given injector at a LOWER duty cycle to deliver a certain amount of fuel, it won't make the injector run at a higher duty cycle like you've guessed.
The limiting factor in raising the fuel pressure at the injectors is usually the capacity of the pump - that's one of the reasons why people use larger injectors. If you need more fuel from the stock injectors - they're maxing out - you can get it by raising the fuel pressure. But, eventually, you're gonna hit a ceiling where you can't safely raise it any more, since the pump can't maintain that high of a presusre, and that's when you switch to larger injectors.
That discussion is independant of ECU managment. As you implied in your last sentence, chipping for your given setup is very important.
-Nate


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed, you previously said you measured 5.7 Bar of feul with the RRFPR...[HR][/HR]​Actually, I calculated the pressure based on what Jeff Lowell of Neuspeed told me he measured--approximately 80 psi. There's no problem with our injectors handling that.


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Unfortunately, air bag lights are the only code you cannot clear with a VAG-COM. It probably has to do with the nature of the system, so that it cannot be tampered with, just like not being able to change the odometer with a VAG-COM.
Your only option in this case is to take it to the dealer and have them reset it, but it's probably going to cost because they will have to verify that nothing is wrong.[HR][/HR]​I have cleared an airbag light with my buddy's VAG-COM. Mine resulted from removing the passenger seat and turning on the key with it out though. Don't know if there is a difference between that and the primary bag.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (darbyfam)*

Ooo. Tell us how. Uwe posted on the VAG-COM forum that you couldn't.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I talked to Performance Cafe and they mentioned that you can do it too. The stealership wants $78!!!!


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Don't know that he did anything different than clearing any other code. He found the code and just cleared it.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (darbyfam)*

I wonder if it will just come right back ?


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

It's been about four months and no new light.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (darbyfam)*

Well, I getting my car put back together slowly. The remanufactured head came with new gaskets and all, but I've had to swap some things over from the old head. All in all, though, I'm really happy with it. I should have it completed this evening.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

You can reset airbag codes with the vag com , but its not recomended!! In the bently it even warns you that when ever checking airbag lights to do it from the back seat ...its possible that the airbag may go off and cause injury...I would leave this one to the dealer...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I getting my car put back together slowly. The remanufactured head came with new gaskets and all, but I've had to swap some things over from the old head. All in all, though, I'm really happy with it. I should have it completed this evening.[HR][/HR]​Yay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Did you end up buying a remanufactured head or the $100 one from NY?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Did you end up buying a remanufactured head or the $100 one from NY?[HR][/HR]​Actually both, but I'm going to try to return the $100 one if I ever get time. I've got a new job and have been extremely busy.
I went with the reman head because I wanted to be absolutely sure it was in spec. The used ($100) head got to me with some of the studs bent from shipping damange. The guy who sent it put it in a box without any packing material around it.







Plus, he took a wire wheel (or something) to the bottom when the bentley says not to use anything coarser than 100 grit sand paper. Lastly, 5 or 6 of the lifters were bad (according to the bentley). So, I'm going to try to get my money back. If not, I'll have a good head to send out if I ever do a P&P. Or I may sell it cheap.
The reman head comes pretty complete with all the gaskets--about $70 worth. So, the $600 is only about $530 more than what it costs to swap a head anyway. For all the time and trouble, it was worth the peace of mind. Still, if the $100 head was all I could get, I would have given it a try.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Dont you love it when you pay someone a ridiculous amount of money to ship something and they wrap cardboard around one side and ship it?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You can reset airbag codes with the vag com , but its not recomended!! In the bently it even warns you that when ever checking airbag lights to do it from the back seat ...its possible that the airbag may go off and cause injury...I would leave this one to the dealer...[HR][/HR]​
LOL thats funny man. I am just picturing my laptop smacking me in the face









quote:[HR][/HR]Dont you love it when you pay someone a ridiculous amount of money to ship something and they wrap cardboard around one side and ship it? [HR][/HR]​yes remember my BBS rims.... rick hubbell AKA HUbbell sent me with NO PACKING AT ALL... and they 3 were bent so bad that were were NON repairable. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


[Modified by Lotust, 5:02 PM 1-10-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

I think your laptop would do more than just smack your face. It would be more like total obliteration if you were in the driver's seat.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

so JR, you are not working at a dealership are you?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think your laptop would do more than just smack your face. It would be more like total obliteration if you were in the driver's seat. [HR][/HR]​I dont think so. Break you nose maybe


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

A laptop hitting your face at 100+mph will do more than break your nose


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (CorradoFANATIC)*

illl eat it with some fava beans cha cha cha! hehe 

Does anyone else here want to put on headders other than me and toolfan? 
he started a good thread here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=656166


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Well, I would love to try headers in my car but... I don't have a car anymore.
I wrecked it nasty style last saturday...









Click on the link for pics...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=658442


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so JR, you are not working at a dealership are you?[HR][/HR]​Nope, not any more. I quit that on October 30th. I'm back working in the IT industry.
BTW, JettaRed is up and running again!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I would love to try headers in my car but... I don't have a car anymore.
I wrecked it nasty style last saturday...








Click on the link for pics...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=658442[HR][/HR]​That's sad, man.







Glad you're ok, though.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks for the replies guys, I may get another 2.0 and just swap it but we'll see...
In the mean time keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

Well, my friends and I did some car work today. We removed a broken motor mount bolt from my friend's tranny using a screw extractor, and fixed up some other broken / ghetto bits on his car. Then, we put on my new pulley. First impressions are that something's not quite right.
Here's how it feels. With the cam, it idles alot smoother. It doesn't jerk the car anymore at idle. Pickup from idle seems peppy. Boost comes on much, much sooner than normal. I get 5 psi at half throttle riding down the road. Boost snaps on, but the revs don't follow. There is no throw you back in the seat feeling. The charger is screaming, air flowing, 5-6 psi and it takes a good second for the motor to respond with power. If i rev past say 4k at half throttle and then punch it, it feels fine. Belt's not slipping - i still get 9psi. 
So, to sum it up, when i floor it, it feels like nothing's happeneing. I am getting boost alot sooner, no increase in level. Wait 2 seconds after I floor it and it revs out really fast. The motor feels weak. Like, nothing feels like its restricting it, but it just feels "flat". 
I don't quite know what it is. Top end rips pretty hard - though loud. "damper" is damn right. I think maybe since boost is hitting alot sooner than Neuspeed designed it to the fuel maps are off. I don't think it was ever intended to flow that much air down low?
Lack of a MAP sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Any suggestions for me? I like the top end, it revs hard and you can feel when boost needles from 5-7-9 but anywhere below that its lots of boost and little movement. Belt is definately not slipping. 
Thanks, 
Evan


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I now have a VAG-com, so if there is something I should log, help me








No CEL either


[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 5:54 PM 1-11-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, my friends and I did some car work today....etc. [HR][/HR]​Give it a couple of days. Our ECUs are weird. It may need time to adjust to...whatever.
I got my car back together, as I said. I had installed Turn2 inserts in the dogbone. I've got to say that they transmit a LOT of noise and vibration into the car, just like VW Motorsport. I put the stock ones back on after about a hundred miles--I just couldn't get used to the noise. However, the car did feel a bit peppier due to the immediate transmission of power to the wheels.
I also used the adjustable timing gear today. I set it at about 7 degrees advance (because I had to start somewhere). The interesting thing is that I hit 8 psi at 3500 rpm, 10 psi at 4500 rpm and 12+ psi at around 6000 rpm! I back off immediately, so I don't know what it would do at redline.
Therefore, I have now set the gear to 4 degrees advance, but I haven't driven it yet to see what difference it makes. Has anyone experienced this?


[Modified by JettaRed, 6:30 PM 1-11-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Good call. I think I will reset adaptive anyway, since my cold weather timing settings got hosed on the 60 degree day








Weird that advancing the timing lead to more boost ? How did power feel with boost that early? I'd be interested in trying something like that. How do you think the advance in timing affects any chance of pre-detonation?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I have the vw motorsport mount. Its been in for a little over a year, and is basically the same as a stock mount now. I'd reccomend putting the stiffer ones back in and giving them another 2 weeks to wear in. Alot of people say that after 2 weeks or so they will soften up. After a year, mine's basially stock. 
In the end were you able to pin point what went wrong in the initial cam gear install?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
In the end were you able to pin point what went wrong in the initial cam gear install? [HR][/HR]​Yeah. Basically, I had my timing 180 degrees out (or close to it). The valves were open when they should have been closed. In the process, I did discover that one of my lifters was going bad. I had been hearing some clatter on start up, so I guess that was it.
I set the valve timing to 4 degrees advance and still get high boost early. I'm hitting 12 psi at 5500 rpm and I'm afraid to go higher. I am getting a CEL, as well, but I haven't read it yet.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Drove around a little bit tonight. The car seems to be adapting slowly. I wanted to reset the adaptive settings using my vag-come, but I don't know how. I only really know how to clear codes. I checked them, and had none. 
Tommorow, or later today if you count what time I am arriving home lol, I will try reseting the ecu by disconnecting the battery. 
That's cool your getting early boost. i am getting alot of early boost as well, but not really feeling it because of the little issue. I bet it rips when it all gets back in snyc. It feels good everywhere but where its hesitating and jerking


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... but I don't know how. I only really know how to clear codes. I checked them, and had none. [HR][/HR]​Turn the ignition on, but do NOT start the engine. After selecting the Engine controller, click on *Meas. Blocks - 08*.








Enter *098* in the first Group and click on *Go!*.








With your foot *OFF* the accelerator, click on *Switch to Basic Settings* and leave it for at least 30 seconds. You'll hear a little motor running.








After at least 30 seconds, click on *Switch to Meas. Blocks*. Your adaptation is complete.


[Modified by JettaRed, 11:21 AM 1-12-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I think maybe since boost is hitting alot sooner than Neuspeed designed it to the fuel maps are off. I don't think it was ever intended to flow that much air down low?[HR][/HR]​I've noticed that when I give the car a good low gear run (say 2nd gear 2200 RPM) my A/F guage won't go full rich right away. Sometimes it takes till 3200 or so to hit full rich.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

For some reason, I'm building boost to fast and too high. I'm hitting 12 psi around 5500 to 6000 rpm and am too nervious to take it to redline. (I just got my car back on the road after 3 very long weeks!) I put the 2.5" pulley on to see if that helps keep it down. I'm going to give Neuspeed a call tomorrow to see if this behavior is characteristic of using an adjustable timing gear.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Have you tried the cam gear set at 0 yet? Besides the boost coming on so strong, how does the car feel? Does it rip?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

The car feels great. I put about 100 miles on it with the gear set to 0, which would have been like the stock gear. I was driving it a little cautiously because it was with the new head. I like it at +4 though. It feels stronger with the cam earlier than when set a 0.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Also there are 3 wires that come out of the relay for the pressure switch. Red, Black, and Purple. Does the purple wire get connected to the battery also? I'm not sure where it goes. The instructions label it as "Switch Positive +"
[HR][/HR]​Is the purple wire for ignition? I'm almost finished.











[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 7:20 PM 1-16-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

The connectors can only be gotten from Brad. He's pretty good about getting them to you right away. As far as the wiring goes, I don't have the diagram in front of me, but I'll try to look it up.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

question. Im not keen on changing my SC pulley for more boost. Bill, will the cam gear give me more boost ?


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Does anyone know how to find out if my MKIV 2001 is DBW or not? I know half of the year had cable and the remainder had DBW. Someone please help!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Defton613)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know how to find out if my MKIV 2001 is DBW or not? I know half of the year had cable and the remainder had DBW. Someone please help! 







[HR][/HR]​Call Neuspeed and ask for Greg Woo.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]question. Im not keen on changing my SC pulley for more boost. Bill, will the cam gear give me more boost ?[HR][/HR]​Interesting question. I am running 4 degrees advanced valve timing and seem to be getting higher boost. As a matter of fact, I hit a solid *14 psi*







tonight at near redline in 3rd gear. And that is with the 2.5" pulley (not the 2.4").
I'm going to set the gear back to 0 degrees and see if that makes a difference. I'm really nervious about hitting that high of boost. I really don't know what's happening and Neuspeed says they've never seen that type of behaviour with the cam gear. So, I don't know what's going on. The car is quick and responsive, I just don't want to really wind it out.


----------



## synistyr (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Maybe it's the new head? Or your guage has gone wonky? Or maybe I'm just talking out of my butt









quote:[HR][/HR]Interesting question. I am running 4 degrees advanced valve timing and seem to be getting higher boost. As a matter of fact, I hit a solid *14 psi*







tonight at near redline in 3rd gear. And that is with the 2.5" pulley (not the 2.4").
I'm going to set the gear back to 0 degrees and see if that makes a difference. I'm really nervious about hitting that high of boost. I really don't know what's happening and Neuspeed says they've never seen that type of behaviour with the cam gear. So, I don't know what's going on. The car is quick and responsive, I just don't want to really wind it out.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I might get one from neuspeed. Shawn from neuspeed said he would "hook me up" the next time i ordered from them. AFter my first bad supercharger ordeal.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Interesting question. I am running 4 degrees advanced valve timing and seem to be getting higher boost. As a matter of fact, I hit a solid *14 psi*







tonight at near redline in 3rd gear. And that is with the 2.5" pulley (not the 2.4").
.[HR][/HR]​haha I think your charger likes the new cam/gear combo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Interesting. Given that your supercharger is still pushing the same number of revolutions as before, this suggests that your motor is actually inhaling less air. As a result, you're building more pressure until a new equilibrium is met. Given that the same airflow is at a higher pressure, the intake charger is probably much hotter. That's just a quick stab at the problem.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Interesting. Given that your supercharger is still pushing the same number of revolutions as before, this suggests that your motor is actually inhaling less air. As a result, you're building more pressure until a new equilibrium is met. Given that the same airflow is at a higher pressure, the intake charger is probably much hotter. That's just a quick stab at the problem.[HR][/HR]​hmmmm I never thought about it this way. but how can it flow less if jettaRed has a new head and a wilder cam than before??







could it be the timing gear that is doing this? jettared says its strong and responsive. if it would flow less wouldn't the car feel slower. remember JettaRed has water injection so it does cool the air charge.



[Modified by vento 95 GL, 11:38 PM 1-14-2003]


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Interesting. Given that your supercharger is still pushing the same number of revolutions as before, this suggests that your motor is actually inhaling less air.[HR][/HR]​exactly. It seems some people equate high boost with high power. But as Marty said, for a given charger spinning at a given speed, higher boost numbers mean less air being gulped up by the engine. I don't think there's any way around that!
This is very odd JettaRed. It certainly would be a strange coincidence that your gauge got wacky right when you had all your other problems. What all has changed since it was running "normal"? (head, cam, cam gear?)


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

i just ordered the 2.6 pully and a cam gear from neuspeed


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
exactly. It seems some people equate high boost with high power. But as Marty said, for a given charger spinning at a given speed, higher boost numbers mean less air being gulped up by the engine. I don't think there's any way around that!
This is very odd JettaRed. It certainly would be a strange coincidence that your gauge got wacky right when you had all your other problems. What all has changed since it was running "normal"? (head, cam, cam gear?)
[HR][/HR]​The only things that have changed are the new head and the cam gear; the cam was in before. The only thing that I can figure is that 4 degrees advance is somehow affecting airflow.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I think the reason for the higher top end boost is like was said before less air is being inhaled by the engine. The reason for this i think is because you are advanceing your timing. This puts your power down low which I think is making the engine not be able to breath enough on the top end. Try retarding your timing and see if this will lower boost on the top end because you are moving your power up in the RPM range.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I will take a wild stab at it...maybe your new filter is trying to suck more air than it can....relocate it and make a CAI so there is suffcient air for it


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

how is this thread 67 pages long? thats all i wanna know .


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Since the filter is upstream of the charger, that's not the problem. Plus, I had the filter before the head replacement.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The only things that have changed are the new head and the cam gear; the cam was in before. The only thing that I can figure is that 4 degrees advance is somehow affecting airflow.[HR][/HR]​I think it must be it. If i recall, I remember reading somewhere that neuspeed doesn't recommend a timing gear for the supercharger or on FI or am I


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Also there are 3 wires that come out of the relay for the pressure switch. Red, Black, and Purple. Does the purple wire get connected to the battery also? I'm not sure where it goes. The instructions label it as "Switch Positive +"[HR][/HR]​
Is the purple wire for ignition? If so I can just wire it in with my gauges right? I'm almost finished.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The only things that have changed are the new head and the cam gear; the cam was in before. The only thing that I can figure is that 4 degrees advance is somehow affecting airflow.
I think it must be it. If i recall, I remember reading somewhere that neuspeed doesn't recommend a timing gear for the supercharger or on FI or am I







[HR][/HR]​
well i ordered a gear from shawn at neuspeed. hes in tech support, he did not warn me ?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Right off the Neuspeed site (the SC installation pdf) it says that the cam gear should be set to 0, but that's just a recommendation..
http://www.neuspeed.com/pages/suprchrg/images/supercharger.zip if you want to read it, download it and open it, pg. 15, right up at the top.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Unless you have access to a dyno to optimize, I'd probably play with the cam gear until you saw the least amount of boost... likely giving you the coolest air temps and maximum flow.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Unless you have access to a dyno to optimize, I'd probably play with the cam gear until you saw the least amount of boost... likely giving you the coolest air temps and maximum flow.[HR][/HR]​Good point. I also began to wonder if the effects of a cam gear are the same for FI engines as they are for NA engines. In a NA engine, the engine is sucking air (vacuum) and the cam gear is opening and closing valves earlier or later than normal. With FI, you are blowing air (boost) into the engine, so airflow isn't dependent on air being drawn in. I'm wondering if the expected effects should be different.


----------



## ForcefedVR6 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Marty)*

Let this thread DIE


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (ForcefedVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Let this thread DIE[HR][/HR]​what do you care!! if you don't like it don't read it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (ForcefedVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Let this thread DIE[HR][/HR]​Good point. So anyone interested in FI and might also want to know about the effect of spark plugs, water injection, different cams, cam gears, gauges, RRFPRs, lightened crank pulleys, or any number of other things we've discussed here, can go searching the whole Vortex to get their answer. Some of the things done here would be lost forever. Sounds pretty selfish to me.


----------



## Quickling (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

powder coating and high alt pulley....
ok, I have not gotten an SC (yet) but when I do I plan to have it powder coated to yellow since my intake manifold now if yellow and I wish to keep the same look.
but my question is, since the high alt pulley is going to push more boost and therefore raise the temps of the SC unit, will it damage/discolor a powder coating?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Quickling)*

quote:[HR][/HR]powder coating and high alt pulley....
but my question is, since the high alt pulley is going to push more boost and therefore raise the temps of the SC unit, will it damage/discolor a powder coating?[HR][/HR]​I'm not sure what temps powedercoating can withstand but the charger gets scorching hot in the summer w/o aquamist.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Did everyone tap into the side of the charger for the aquamist? What about inserting the nozzle directly into the rear-center? Wouldn't this give a more equal spray to all cylinders? I would think by inserting it through one side that 2 cylinders will recieve more water than the last two?(Wouldn't this create an inbalance of fuel between them?) What do ya think?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I tapped into the side. Hoestly I wouldn't even be able to guess what's actually going on in there cause its metal and I can't see through it.








I just realized i haven't updated you guys on the pulley yet. Results have been much better lately. I never reset the ECU, I just decided to let it work its own magic. Before it was holding out and lagging when boost kicked in, but no more. It responds to boost almost perfectly. Like i mentioned before, boost comes in harder and earlier. Its a little jerky at times and kind of feels like a turbo car. Revs up top are faster and it seems to be running good. 
One great benefit to this mod for me was that it significantly smoothed my motor out at idle. I have the 268/260 cam, and even with my idel raised the motor would buck back and forth, shaking the car just enough, Now when the motor lopes its much smoother. The car never rocks back and forth and even idles better. Before I could watch my tach bounc when the car loped. Chug, chug, chug, chug. But now its smooth at 840








I need to dyno before the cold weather goes away, eh?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Let me also add that I am getting about 1 psi more boost earlier in the revs. You know how it revs out with the high altitude pulley and builds boost in steps. 5....7.9. Now it hits 5 then gets 6 right away and climbs smoothly from there. Sometimes I can feel the charger suck power from the motor when presusre builds up a step. It almost bucks


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Did everyone tap into the side of the charger for the aquamist? What about inserting the nozzle directly into the rear-center? Wouldn't this give a more equal spray to all cylinders? I would think by inserting it through one side that 2 cylinders will recieve more water than the last two?(Wouldn't this create an inbalance of fuel between them?) What do ya think?

You could consider tapping in the top of the manifold, but DO NOT tap into the rotor housing (i.e., the back of the charger). You could damage the rotors at the very least.
As far as some cylinders getting more water than others, I don't think so. Things are happening so fast and the boost is flowing to one cylinder at a time, I think the water is getting pretty evenly distributed.
If you look at the spray pattern and the discharge port of the charger, you'll see the water gets sprayed outward with some force, taking it over to cylinder 4. But the mass of the air is coming in on the side of cylinder 1. So, those things combined lead me to believe you get an even distribution.








The other option is to tap (as I did early on) right after the throttle body and before the rotors. Then the water would flow through and get churned up by the rotors. The only concern is that (and this is debatable) the water droplets may harm the coating on the rotors.









_Modified by JettaRed, 11:26 AM 1-17-2003_



_Modified by JettaRed at 2:09 PM 11-20-2003_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Some of you might be interested in this www.superchiller.com I stumbled upon that website today. They make intercoolers for aftermarket roots style superchargers.
I haven't decided where to tap the water in yet. I'm trying to do some research as I would like to tap it into the TB for I think it will yield better results but I'm concerned about the rotors.


----------



## BlooBeetle2 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Those intercoolers won't work
But this will:
http://www.superchiller.com/pages/prechiller.html
Is cooling before just as efficient as cooling after?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (BlooBeetle2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Those intercoolers won't work
But this will:
http://www.superchiller.com/pages/prechiller.html
Is cooling before just as efficient as cooling after?[HR][/HR]​This thing could work, but did you see the price 2400$














. They don't give too much information about how it works. from what I understood it uses the AC to cool.







definately not worth it for the price

















[Modified by vento 95 GL, 5:22 PM 1-17-2003]


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I'm going out on a limb here, but it might be some form of a TEC, or a Thermal Electric Cooler. Very basically it is a device which pumps DC current through 2 semiconductors. One side gets really cold and the other side gets hot - this could explain the reason why the AC has to be used, and this could also explain why it costs $2400. The side that is hot needs a heatsink of somesort so that it can dissapate heat the heat.
http://www.thermoelectric.com/2000/index.html?x=tt&p=/2000/tt if you want to read more about it.
Again, this is a wild guess, just being creative










[Modified by StevenT, 6:34 PM 1-17-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (StevenT)*

well, I guess it could have a beneficial effect, but it doesn't directly address the problem. The problem is that the high rpms of the charger and the heat generated by compressing air is causing us to lose power and increase the possibility of pre-detonation, or pinging. 
This heat is generated at the charger itself, not before it. Therefore to correctly address the problem, the pressureized air leaving the charger must be cooled. Case in point - intercooler


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This heat is generated at the charger itself, not before it.[HR][/HR]​
Yes, but the charger will only raise the temp a relative amount compared to the starting air intake temp.
Meaning, in theory, that if on a normal system the outside air is 60 degrees and the charger raised it to 110.......thats a 50 degree increase.
If you add this 'cooler' and the intake air was lowered to say 40 degrees, then the charger would still add aprox the same 50 degree increase and the end result would be 90.....
Before, or after, it really doesn't matter.....if anything, the before would keep the actual charger itself cooler, and hence it would last longer. Cooling the air afterwards would do nothing to cool the charger....
To put it simply..... Doe your car run better in fall & winter? Yes....cooler air... did it matter that the air was cooler before the charger? No, you still went faster.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (PowerDubs)*

You make a valid point. BUT, i certainly would provoke Neuspeed to develop an intercooler kit for 1500 dollars before I paid 2400 for that. Hell, I'd hack my charger open tommorow and start the air-water intercooler project before I spent 2400 on that. 








Inserting a core into the guts of the charger and forcing your post heated air through a water cooled core would help alot. Plus, using an air-water setup you can use a small fuel cell to hold the coolant, and throw some dry ice in there every once in a while. 
I want to pursue this method. My friend is giving me a free intercooler core. I have all the tools to do it except I won't be doing any welding. My milling machine is asking me, pleading for use







I have asked Neuspeed for any spare casting they have around, but they run a tight shop and don't have any. They found me a customer in Mexico who had an engine fire and toasted his charger, but he never responded to either me or Greg Woo. So..... 
Anyone want to be the test dummy!?


----------



## BlooBeetle2 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

fyi, TECs need DC, not AC... Also, it doesn't use TECs, so it's moot. A TEC is a wildly inefficient way to cool any large volume... 100 Watts of cooling needs 300 Watts dissipate don the hot side.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I set the cam gear back to 0 degrees, but have not driven the car yet. Tomorrow will tell!


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

bill does my bently go in detail on how to unstall the cam gear. Ive dont timming chains before. but not on a import


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Instructions come with the timing gear. But, yes, the Bentley does explain how to change the cam and you can figure it out from there.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

bill is god








how did you mess it up? just rushed? man that sucks. you must have been so mad at yourself. I know i would me so mad at myself.








I cant wait to get the 2.6 pully


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bill is god







[HR][/HR]​No. Only God is God. And I am His lowly servant.
quote:[HR][/HR]how did you mess it up? just rushed? man that sucks. you must have been so mad at yourself. I know i would me so mad at myself.







[HR][/HR]​Yep, you got it! I rushed.

quote:[HR][/HR]I cant wait to get the 2.6 pully [HR][/HR]​You'll never understand why all the chargers don't come with it after you try it.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (BlooBeetle2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]fyi, TECs need DC, not AC... Also, it doesn't use TECs, so it's moot. A TEC is a wildly inefficient way to cool any large volume... 100 Watts of cooling needs 300 Watts dissipate don the hot side.[HR][/HR]​I did state that TECs require DC current.. It was just a wild theory


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

still going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'm starting to miss that thing








bill your tires should be bald by now










[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:52 AM 1-18-2003]


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

guys i was thinking... hehe yeah i know








but for intercooling can we modify the lower intake manifold to support intercooling?
Im seriously thinking of trying this,










[Modified by Lotust, 1:25 PM 1-18-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

I bout a spare lower intake manifold and tooled around with the idea. THere isn't enough room in there to do anything useful. The fuel rail gets in the way. 
No offense, but don't bother


----------



## Quickling (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

has anyone tried using an above engine intercooler? like those on the 1st gen MR2 SCs.
perhaps one could cut the Neuspeed SC blower and from there angle up to the IC, then after the IC go straight down to the head....
I dunno just an idea
yes I know the first comment will be heat soak... but if you are serious about intercooling that may be solverd with ait induction, be it through ducting or hood scopes/air cowls (as this was the solution for solving heat soak on the mr2)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Quickling)*

As I said, I set the timing gear to 0 degrees (actually 1/2 degree). Boost still builds to over 12 psi, but no CELs (knock on wood). Also, the car feels a little more responsive, but that could be my imagination. I have to agree with Neuspeed's recommendation and leave the gear set to zero.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

maybe ill return mine then and get something usefull


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Did you try turning it further back than 0?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Did you try turning it further back than 0?[HR][/HR]​No, not yet. But I may.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Has anyone ever tried the EVO heatsheild under the supercharger to try to keep the intake a little cooler? Will it fit under the supercharger?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

EVO heatsheild ?
got a picture? i searched google and cam up dry


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Has anyone ever tried the EVO heatsheild under the supercharger to try to keep the intake a little cooler? Will it fit under the supercharger?[HR][/HR]​it doesn't go under














the evo heatshield goes between the head-lower manifold to help reduce the tranfer of heat from the head. It is made of phenolic material for thermal isolation.










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 2:01 PM 1-19-2003]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Wow! How many gaskets do you use?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]









Wow! How many gaskets do you use?[HR][/HR]​They give you gasket to replace the old one plus the evo heatshield to go between them. as you can see they even give you new longer bolts since it is thicker.
I should really help more in keeping the charger a bit cooler since the engine gets really hot.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

the EVO heatsheild is silly dont waste your money. 
why would a gasket reduce exhaust header temps? on the intake side i might understand... spark and gas = fire








i could see a headder wrap and a heatshield working though.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

now seeing the heat sheild it may also throw off the mounting points for the charger since it is going to space the lower manifold further away from the engine.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the EVO heatsheild is silly dont waste your money. 
why would a gasket reduce exhaust header temps? on the intake side i might understand... spark and gas = fire








i could see a headder wrap and a heatshield working though. [HR][/HR]​I think the intention of the evo heatshield is to try and limit the heat conduction from the header to the head. Therefore reducing conductive heat transfer.


[Modified by UKGTI, 7:18 PM 1-21-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

basically. The problem is that aluminum conducts heat very well. The lower intake manifold will suck heat right out of the head and the entire manifold will heat up, not just the bottom. These heatshields help to reduce the amount of heat the manifold absorbs right from the head. Heat soak is still and issue with the charger sitting on top the exhaust manifold and motor itself.


----------



## JustWannaVw (Sep 5, 2002)

*NS Supercharger*

I am a new member and am looking to buy my first car, which will be a vw in march...i was looking into the supercharger idea. I've read this whole monster post and was wandering behind all the technical speak about different pulleys and the misting systems if it would be a good investment for a car that is driven daily by someone that isn't extremely car savy. I also wanted to know if it is possible to run the s/c with a bone stock engine without blowing poop up? Eventually I'll probably do CAI,Chip,Suspension,Wheels/Rims. I think the extra power that it produces would be great for those moments when you have to get moving quick. Any input about this would be money. By the way to all of the guys doing the independant RD you rock. Any thing that you guys could suggest to a new dubber would be rad. Thanks in advance. ~ MATT


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: NS Supercharger (JustWannaVw)*

If you are thinking of buying a new car, get a 1.8T. It'll be cheaper than getting a 2.0 and adding the SC. If you are getting a used 2.0, the SC if fine for a daily driver stock engine.


----------



## JustWannaVw (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks JettaRed, Your car is sweet. I'm going to get a used mkIII...Poor college kid.







Should I do any other mods before the SC?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: NS Supercharger (JustWannaVw)*

Hey, you should have fun with a MKIII. Don't waste money on a chip if you're getting the SC; it comes with its own chip. You may want a cam, but if you're getting the SC, I'd put the money into good tires or a rear sway bar, upper strut bar, or other suspension mods.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey, you should have fun with a MKIII. Don't waste money on a chip if you're getting the SC; it comes with its own chip. You may want a cam, but if you're getting the SC, I'd put the money into good tires or a rear sway bar, upper strut bar, or other suspension mods. [HR][/HR]​Exactly. The SC is the only mod I have done to the engine, apart from a K&N. All the rest has been to get the power to the ground.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: NS Supercharger (JustWannaVw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]basically. The problem is that aluminum conducts heat very well. The lower intake manifold will suck heat right out of the head and the entire manifold will heat up, not just the bottom. These heatshields help to reduce the amount of heat the manifold absorbs right from the head. Heat soak is still and issue with the charger sitting on top the exhaust manifold and motor itself. 
_______ [HR][/HR]​
tru.. i see what its supposed to do now











[Modified by Lotust, 5:05 PM 1-21-2003]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Guys, I know I've been kinda lost lately but I'm still waiting for the Ins. Co. to give me the check for my car. At the same time, believe it or not, I will be buying a TDI... I know it's a big change but I'm gonna be driving a lot of miles on a daily basis + gas it's gonna go up by .30 cents on April...
If by any chance you guys know anyone who may be thinking about buying a SC for an MK4 "drive by cable" *I'm selling mines with the 2.6" pulley* .
I recently did an oil change and the charger has around 20K on it (if)...
I'm selling the whole Kit (SC, belt, brackets, hoses, ECU with Chip, 2.6" and 2.8" pulleys, 4 Bar FPR, etc...)
*I'm also selling a complete head with Autotech 260 cams and titanium valve springs.* 
I'm asking $1,750 for the charger & $250 for the head.
I forgot to say that I'm also selling the 2.5" Magnaflow catback exhaust for $250.00.
Please let me know if you are interested or know anybody that may be.
Thanks once again for all your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

i want head







hehe im so funny. I want so much stuf
f its not evan funny. Im getting leather seats for my mk3 soon. I scored a set on Ebay for 350$ TAKES ALL 
Bill update me on the cam gear . Mine gear might go back to neuspeed depending on how you make out. But i know im keeping the 2.6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guys, I know I've been kinda lost lately but I'm still waiting for the Ins. Co. to give me the check for my car. At the same time, believe it or not, I will be buying a TDI... [HR][/HR]​You can get a chip or tuning box (or whatever it's called) for the TDI that's supposed to make it FUN! Good luck. I know where you're coming from--I'm getting about 20 mpg now.







But I got plenty of power!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Bill update me on the cam gear . Mine gear might go back to neuspeed depending on how you make out. But i know im keeping the 2.6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I've got mine set to about 1/2 degree advance and the car feels a little better than when it was at 0 degrees or at +4 degrees. I haven't tried it at any retard, so I can't comment. Now that I have it on, I'm leaving it on. It doesn't add power (never expected it to) but it does seem to complement the cam if you don't go too crazy on the advance.
How much did you spend? I paid $125 plus shipping from Potterman. If you paid more, then you may want to return it. But that's up to you. You may find that it really helps.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The problem is that aluminum conducts heat very well. The lower intake manifold will suck heat right out of the head and the entire manifold will heat up, not just the bottom. [HR][/HR]​Could it also be that by transferring heat to the manifold, you are also transferring heat AWAY from the head? To help cool it? I'm thinking a lower temperature thermostat may work just as well.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

very true - but then you can argue that the current cooling system is doing its job just fine. 
In my opinion without going all out cooling the gaskets won't show much improvement. A truely effective heatshield would help, but look terrible. 
I have a low temp thermostat here. My friend sold it to me for 20 bucks like a year ago. I haven't put it on yet because I have been monitoring my oil temps and don't see over 200 unless I beat on it.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i think i paid 109 for the gear from neuspeed. They kinda owed me for that first bad charger. remember i had to pay return costs + for them to overnight me a charger










[Modified by Lotust, 9:13 PM 1-21-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i think i paid 109 for the gear from neuspeed. They kinda owed me for that first bad charger. remember i had to pay return costs + for them to overnight me a charger







[HR][/HR]​Then I would keep it. You may find that it does help if you can figure out which setting to use. You'll never get it that cheap again!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Greg at neuspeed said that I will be able to order from them the 2.6 pulley for about $81 and still be able to keep my warranty as long as it is installed correctly. Is this a decent price for the 2.6 pulley?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Greg at neuspeed said that I will be able to order from them the 2.6 pulley for about $81 and still be able to keep my warranty as long as it is installed correctly. Is this a decent price for the 2.6 pulley?[HR][/HR]​That is a good price, when were you told about the warranty? I spoke to them about a month ago and the warranty would have been voided with the new pulley. Not a big deal but I mentioned at the time that it seemed strange that a pulley they offered directly for their charger could void the warranty.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

I just received the mail back from him today. He said as long as the stock 2.8 pulley was removed properly with a pulley puller and there were no marks of it being forced off with a pry bar or screwdriver the warranty would be held. I can forward it to you if you like.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just received the mail back from him today. He said as long as the stock 2.8 pulley was removed properly with a pulley puller and there were no marks of it being forced off with a pry bar or screwdriver the warranty would be held. I can forward it to you if you like.[HR][/HR]​Could you foward that to me??? [email protected]
Thanks....


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

Yeah send me that! [email protected] Cheers!


----------



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

Just ordered Neuspeed 256 cam(did not want to go too radical), 2.6 pulley from Pully Boys, Turn 2 aluminum crank pulley, and service kit from Magnuson. Also recently installed Injen CAI. Can't wait to see the new dyno numbers after installing new parts! I had 134hp with 2.8 pulley,neuspeed cat-back and p-flo.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (boosted bora)*

So do we think that the Turn 2 pulley is good for the charger? same overall diameter? Also what seems to be the highest whp that we are getting out of the chargers? 
Honestly my goal is to run with the 150 Hp 1.8t's definatly, and hopefully run close to the 180Hp 1.8t's. Think it is possible?


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

The Siberian cold weather has given us temps as low as -28°C/-19°F.
After driving the car hard the intake manifold is still cold. With the 2.8" pulley the car pulls really hard. Boy it's alot of fun. I think it's time for the 2.6" pulley.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Siberian cold weather has given us temps as low as -28°C/-19°F.
After driving the car hard the intake manifold is still cold. With the 2.8" pulley the car pulls really hard. Boy it's alot of fun. I think it's time for the 2.6" pulley.








[HR][/HR]​I'll drink to that














weve had temps in the negatives a couple times over the last week or so, I can just hit 12 psi at 7k and I still have the 2.8" pulley on







That was great till my clutch started slipping monday and has gotten worse and worse. MY initial thoughts are the auto-tensioner cable, it feels bunched up, I dont think its engaging the clutch all the way so it just slips if I get on the gas. This has meant no boost... im swapping over to the manual adjust cable so I can set the 'sweet spot' where I like (comes tomorrow, hope it warms up







), but I am worried Im gonna have to replace my clutch cause of all the slippage.










[Modified by vwtuning, 5:26 AM 1-23-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

150HP 1.8ts aren't a problem if they are stock. You mk4 guys are lucky. I want a lightened crank pulley.








Thats cool if I still have a warrenty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My 268/260 cam arrives tomorrow but I don't think I will have time to install it before school begins http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]very true - but then you can argue that the current cooling system is doing its job just fine. 
In my opinion without going all out cooling the gaskets won't show much improvement. A truely effective heatshield would help, but look terrible. 
I have a low temp thermostat here. My friend sold it to me for 20 bucks like a year ago. I haven't put it on yet because I have been monitoring my oil temps and don't see over 200 unless I beat on it. [HR][/HR]​what about using the gasket heatshield to reduce the heat transfer, plus some kind of heat barrier sheets to put under the charger to protect it from radiated heat of the head, exhaust manifold??
check this out >>> http://www.thermotec.com/tt/adhesive.html 
these ones protect up to 2000 degrees F and are adhesive and you can cut it to suit any shape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 2:02 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

ahh yes new toys arive


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Nice. Makes me want to have my car done finally. Got all my guages installed, but no charger yet. Waiting for my PNPedhead. Actually just ordered the 2.6 pulley from neuspeed since it is possible to keep factory warranty. hopefully it will all be done in 3 weeks.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

sweet. how much was the 2.6 from neuspeed?
edit: jettared, what were the temps like in your area when you were hitting the high boost? Temp has had a BIG effect on my levels here in CNY.


[Modified by vwtuning, 2:11 AM 1-24-2003]


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sweet. how much was the 2.6 from neuspeed?
edit: jettared, what were the temps like in your area when you were hitting the high boost? Temp has had a BIG effect on my levels here in CNY.

[Modified by vwtuning, 2:09 AM 1-24-2003][HR][/HR]​
i think there 80$ from neuspeed. I cant tell you what paid (60$)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
edit: jettared, what were the temps like in your area when you were hitting the high boost? Temp has had a BIG effect on my levels here in CNY.[HR][/HR]​Below freezing. In the twenties.
Gave some little Honda Civic all tricked out with a coffee can muffler a little surprize tonight!







I love having a sleeper!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

on average how much boost should we expect from the 2.6 pulley?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what about using the gasket heatshield to reduce the heat transfer, plus some kind of heat barrier sheets to put under the charger to protect it from radiated heat of the head, exhaust manifold??
check this out >>> http://www.thermotec.com/tt/adhesive.html 
these ones protect up to 2000 degrees F and are adhesive and you can cut it to suit any shape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​what do you think about this JettaRed??


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]on average how much boost should we expect from the 2.6 pulley?[HR][/HR]​I would say between 10 to 12, depending on the outside temparatures.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]on average how much boost should we expect from the 2.6 pulley?
I would say between 10 to 12, depending on the outside temparatures.[HR][/HR]​In the summer I was getting 9PSI now I get 10, I've seen 11PSI a few times but its rare for me.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*











































Argh!!!! this sucks











































as i was trying out my new 2.6 pully that made a huge difference i hit a freeking pothole! looks like ill be needing a new rim 








say freeking [email protected]!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what about using the gasket heatshield to reduce the heat transfer, plus some kind of heat barrier sheets to put under the charger to protect it from radiated heat of the head, exhaust manifold??
check this out >>> http://www.thermotec.com/tt/adhesive.html 
these ones protect up to 2000 degrees F and are adhesive and you can cut it to suit any shape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what do you think about this JettaRed??[HR][/HR]​I think it would be a waste. You'd have to wrap the entire charger to insulate it from engine compartment heat, but then you couldn't let the cool once you got air flowing through the compartment.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think it would be a waste. You'd have to wrap the entire charger to insulate it from engine compartment heat, but then you couldn't let the cool once you got air flowing through the compartment.[HR][/HR]​hmmm, I don't know. I think just put it on the underside of the charger, to reflect the radiant heat from the exhaust manifold (there's already the heat shield there, but some of this stuff could help), and then add the special gasket to help insulate from the conductive heat flow from the engine. The top of the charger plenum would still be left open to cool off. Sounds pretty good for the summer time (which feels oh-so-far away right now!).


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think it would be a waste. You'd have to wrap the entire charger to insulate it from engine compartment heat, but then you couldn't let the cool once you got air flowing through the compartment.
hmmm, I don't know. I think just put it on the underside of the charger, to reflect the radiant heat from the exhaust manifold (there's already the heat shield there, but some of this stuff could help), and then add the special gasket to help insulate from the conductive heat flow from the engine. The top of the charger plenum would still be left open to cool off. Sounds pretty good for the summer time (which feels oh-so-far away right now!).
[HR][/HR]​yeah that's exactly what I was thinking also. it's true that there is already the heatshield for the exaust manifold, but do you know how hot the head becomes. 
That heat radiates directly under the charger. By putting those reflective sheets under the charger it would reflect that heat away from the charger. I know it should not be mind boggling ,but you never know it could make a difference during hot summer.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

My question is where does the heat then go? To the hood, which is where the charger is anyway. I really don't think it's going to make a difference. But if you really want to know, I think someone should try and see if the charger stays any cooler.
Remember, the charger is already insulated from conducting heat to some extent from the lower intake manifold with the rubber gasket between the lower manifold and the charger (except you have five bolts that will conduct heat). I think rigging little electric fans under the hood to blow air on the charger would be more effective.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*









I got a better idea


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








I got a better idea







[HR][/HR]​LOL. As soon as you get it in your Neuspeed charger, I'll get one too!


----------



## Quickling (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quick question, is it nessicary to run water injection with the 2.6 pulley?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Quickling)*

quote:[HR][/HR]quick question, is it nessicary to run water injection with the 2.6 pulley?[HR][/HR]​No. However, in really hot weather you can tell the difference. Without water on 90 degree days, the car feels slower (less power because timing is backed out to control detonation).


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I don't read this thread, but do any of you guys have a nice sized hood scoop over the manifold?? I know its not exactly cheap, but seems like it would actually do some good keeping charger temps down.


[Modified by Sahale, 4:27 PM 1-25-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Sahale)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't read this thread, but do any of you guys have a nice sized hood scoop over the manifold?? I know its not exactly cheap, but seems like it would actually do some good keeping charger temps down.
[HR][/HR]​I agree it would help in the summer. In the winter the manifold stays pretty cool. I've thought about a subie scoop but I'm not sure it will fit the car well.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

i saw some cheap unpainted hood scoops at JCwhitney for 14.00$ and up... euro ones too 
http://www.jcwhitney.com/product.jhtml?CATID=55409&BQ=sc


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

anyone use the "Intelligent Intercooler Water Spray Controller Module" from http://www.autospeed.com/cgi-bin/browse.cgi?category=705& ? 








sorry if this has been gone over allready


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








I got a better idea







[HR][/HR]​hehe word!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
maybe someone could talk to Alpine performance to do a 2.0L kit








They are now located in California


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i saw some cheap unpainted hood scoops at JCwhitney for 14.00$ and up... euro ones too 
http://www.jcwhitney.com/product.jhtml?CATID=55409&BQ=sc[HR][/HR]​How sad!







You would really do that?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i saw some cheap unpainted hood scoops at JCwhitney for 14.00$ and up... euro ones too 
http://www.jcwhitney.com/product.jhtml?CATID=55409&BQ=sc
How sad!







You would really do that?[HR][/HR]​
i thought i saw a nice small one there. Kinda like one that mounts off to the side. like on a ford SVO mustang


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Has anyone with an ABA block thought of or removed their AC? I am thinking about it, but am not sure how it will affect the tension on the belt.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]anyone use the "Intelligent Intercooler Water Spray Controller Module" from http://www.autospeed.com/cgi-bin/browse.cgi?category=705& ? 








sorry if this has been gone over allready [HR][/HR]​


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]























[HR][/HR]​I pulled this from the site:
_Water Injection Control
Instead of spraying water over the intercooler core, you can use the same module to control the operation of a water injection pump. We suggest that all inputs remain the same as for the intercooler pump system described above, but that a finer atomising nozzle be used to inject the water directly into the intake manifold. In this application, the Fang Factor sensitivity should always be set high enough that the pump cannot operate at light loads. If no intercooler is fitted, the ‘intercooler’ temp sensor can be located so that it measures intake air temperature. * However, the supplied sensor is not designed for extreme temperatures (eg over 100 degrees C), and its location should take this into account. Note though, that it is likely that we will develop a dedicated water injection controller soon.* 
_ 
It should be interesting to see what options and how tuneable the controller is.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Has anyone with an ABA block thought of or removed their AC? I am thinking about it, but am not sure how it will affect the tension on the belt.[HR][/HR]​
It will work just fine. You just have to find the right length belt. I am not sure what mine is as I didn't size and order the belt. I still have the a/c bracket on, just pulled the remainder of the a/c components off.


----------



## RPMMKIII (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*

A bit off topic, but does anyone know what's up with the Neuspeed web page? It says that they'll have a new one by "Fall of 2002".








I figure the people in this forum will follow Neuspeed pretty close.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (RPMMKIII)*

JettaRed what pulley are you running and how much PSI are you hitting? Do you think the 2.4 delivers too much boost with your current setup? Have you played with the cam gear anymore?


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: What's up with the NEUSPEED web site?*

Good question! Actually I've been having a hell of a time loading up all the pictures, descriptions and prices into the new site. And, we've had to debug the shopping basket function a few times to make sure it worked correctly. Custom-built websites take a little longer than turnkey products. However, I'm getting close! Hang in there -- one or two more weeks and I'll be done.
Best Regards
Greg Woo


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*









Maybe I am missing it, but in this picture isn't the AC compressor removed and the other (adaption) pulley installed on the water pump? The belt in this picture is not the one that comes with the kit correct? Any info on this will be great considering I extremely rarely use my AC and will probably be willing to get rid of it.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Had another brainstorm today. What is you were to use that adhesive heat sheild on the sheild for the exhaust. I would figure stick it to the inside of the sheild, the side that faces the manifold. This way it will prevent some of that heat from coming through the sheild up onto the charger.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

You're right, that is not the belt that came with the kit. As far as the waterpump pulley I am not sure. I bought the engine from a local shop. Since he was going to install new seals, valves springs, cam etc.. before I picked up the engine I decided to drop the charger of so he could throw it on at the same time. All I had to do when I got it back was bolt the tranny, starter and motor mounts on and it's ready to rock. I should be stopping by his shop sometime soon so I can hopefully get you the specs on the belt and the water pump pulley. It should be as easy as getting the right size belt for you.
quote:[HR][/HR]Maybe I am missing it, but in this picture isn't the AC compressor removed and the other (adaption) pulley installed on the water pump? The belt in this picture is not the one that comes with the kit correct? Any info on this will be great considering I extremely rarely use my AC and will probably be willing to get rid of it.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*

ok, I am also getting ready to install the charger soon, and trying to figure out any problems before I run into them. Are you guys with the MKIII's able to run a front strut tower bar with the charger in place?


----------



## RPMMKIII (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: What's up with the NEUSPEED web site? (NEUSPEED)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Good question! Actually I've been having a hell of a time loading up all the pictures, descriptions and prices into the new site. And, we've had to debug the shopping basket function a few times to make sure it worked correctly. Custom-built websites take a little longer than turnkey products. However, I'm getting close! Hang in there -- one or two more weeks and I'll be done.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
[HR][/HR]​Thanks for the update! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: What's up with the NEUSPEED web site? (RPMMKIII)*

aaaand the thread still is going strong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed what pulley are you running and how much PSI are you hitting? Do you think the 2.4 delivers too much boost with your current setup? Have you played with the cam gear anymore?[HR][/HR]​I put the 2.5 back on because I was hitting about 13 psi with the 2.4 in the cold weather. I can still hit about 12 psi with the 2.5. I also set the cam gear to about 1/2 degree advance and that seemed to help bring the max boost down.
I haven't done more with the cam gear because I rounded one of the hex holes in the little bolt that holds the gear in a certain setting. I have to remove the cam gear to fix it and haven't done so yet.
Things are running well now and I'm happy to leave things alone for a while until I get bored again!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

what do you guys think about the heat tape applied to the inside of the heat sheild to keep some of the heat off of the charger housing.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

*Project*BMW*M3* Turbo 3.2L 416.9hp & 416.4lb-ft
Check out the article *Project*BMW*M3* in the March 2003
European Car:
- Part 15: The car gets cooler (pg. 90)
- http://www.europeancarweb.com/projectcars/

Their website currently ends at part 14 of *Project*BMW*M3* .
I imagine part 15 will be added within a month.

*Cool Ride Products:*
- Cool Ride heat-shielding wraps for the exhaust manifold and intake pipe.
- Custom wraps for the turbocharger and intake manifold.
- Cool Ride heat shield for the underside of the intake manifold.
- Wrapped the entire intake manifold.
- Underside of intake plenum now reads up to 50°F cooler after Cool Ride wraps & heatshield.

*Other Mods:*
- Fluidyne radiator (20°F drop in water temp)
- B&M oil cooler
- Aquamist water-injection (car has intercooler)


----------



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

Anyone tried to remove the powder coat on the supercharger and polishing the whole unit out? No performance gains obivously, But any problems in doing so? I think it would look pretty cool, something different.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (boosted bora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone tried to remove the powder coat on the supercharger and polishing the whole unit out? No performance gains obivously, But any problems in doing so? I think it would look pretty cool, something different.[HR][/HR]​i thought about it. But for now i like the stock look of it


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (boosted bora)*

I was thinking not of removing all of it, but of doing it on the ends of the cooling fins around the roots and the top half of the blower housing.


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (boosted bora)*

I got mine polished. The only problem that I had was convincing the guy to do it. He wanted me to take it all apart. But, I said that I had warranty on it and he did without me having to take it apart. It came out really nice. Here's a pic of what it looks like:










[Modified by WhiteJett, 10:34 PM 1-28-2003]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (WhiteJett)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif one word...beautiful


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Kierowca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​This engine has the AC completely removed using the non AC pulley and a shorter belt (same setup I have). I have the specs for the new belt somewhere in my garage if anyone needs them. 
As far as the hood scoop goes, I have a Subaru LEGACY scoop (actually the whole hood right now) sitting in my garage waiting to be put on a second hood. The legacy scoop is nice because it is subtle, unlike the Impreza one most people use. It is more work to install, but worth it IMO. About 5 years ago we put one of these scoops on my friends GTI and it was very nice. It is very shallow and wide, so it doesn't look dorkey, plus it IS functional, so people can't knock it!
I have also been contemplating polishing the charger, for quite a while actually. My car is currently taking it's winter nap, where I don't have easy access to it (friends garage in a neighboring town) so I may have to wait till spring. I am also trying to decide what to do about the intake (vs airbox). Since mine is in an A2, I had to use an open element filter in place of the airbox. I have since routed the intake to the drivers side after moving the battery to the trunk. I think I can get the airbox to fit in the drivers side now, so I *should* be able to get the airbox to fit. I just think there is a lot of heat under the hood, so the open filter HAS TO suck in some of it (as does the intake plumbing across the engine). I have it blocked off with a heatshield, bit it can't be airtight.
Ah, I am just rambling. I haven't been on in quite a while since I have been so busy at work.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
This engine has the AC completely removed using the non AC pulley and a shorter belt (same setup I have). I have the specs for the new belt somewhere in my garage if anyone needs them. [HR][/HR]​Thanks for the scoupe Blu. Im still kinda niew to the corssflow thing







.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (WhiteJett)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got mine polished[HR][/HR]​whaaa...??? That is really cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any close-up pics?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

If you can get me the specs for the belt that would be great. thanks.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you can get me the specs for the belt that would be great. thanks.[HR][/HR]​Will do, Just need a day off to get there. I'll post here when I get it


----------



## m1 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

specs yet?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Now that weather is a little warmer, I'm able to use the Aquamist at lower boost pressures (say 5 to 7 psi) without misfire CELs. Everytime I think the Aquamist doesn't do anything and don't use it for a while, I'm surprised that it does make a difference.
I took a nice little 200 mile round trip today into western Maryland going over some pretty high elevations (for the East Coast), like Sideling Hill and Polish Mountain, and the car just went over them like they were nothing. I love it when I can just fly by all the gargantuan SUVs huffing and puffing to get over steep hills.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

In another week I should officially become one of you guys. This weekend I just installed my P&Ped head w/3 angle valve job, TT 268/260, ported lower manifold. And hopefully this friday night I should be installing my charger with the 2.6 pulley. Should be nice. Hope everything works out for the better.
Some picture of the process, if it works there should be a next button to go through them. 
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291980665&p=4239471382&idx=10


[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 1:07 AM 2-3-2003]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Hey guys, I'm still selling my NS SC and a complete 2.0 head with Autotech 260 cams and TT valve springs.
Please let me know if someone is interested.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quickling (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In another week I should officially become one of you guys. This weekend I just installed my P&Ped head w/3 angle valve job, TT 268/260, ported lower manifold. And hopefully this friday night I should be installing my charger with the 2.6 pulley. Should be nice. Hope everything works out for the better.[HR][/HR]​make sure you dyno that bad boy, I am dying to know how much power can be had by a P&P head with a similar setup (I am choosing the autotech 260 instead of the TT 268/260).. but still I wanna know what monster will produce








course one problem with dynos... your new speed demon has to stand still for a little while







and we all know how hard it is not to be cruising once you've grabbed more power


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You have to get the oil from Magnuson. I was told it's special oil. I got it with the maintenance kit that I posted about a while ago.
Magnuson has a maintenance kit which comprises of oil, Loc-tite gasket eliminator (liquid gasket), a gear coupler, and a new oil plug. It's called a Service Kit Molygard Coupler-100 Oil Fill (part no. 26-00-00-001). Here's a picture:







[HR][/HR]​JettaRed, can you post a link to their website? I'm having trouble accessing it







I want to change the oil soon. Can I buy the oil kit directly online or do I have to give them a call? Did you order directly from Magnuson?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Magnuson Products


[Modified by JettaRed, 1:58 PM 2-3-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I did check my mileage today and did get 25 mpg on mostly highway driving with my wife in the car (meaning that I drove more mildly than normal








). I have also been using a fuel additive from Lubrication Engineers which claims to improve gas mileage. It's taken about two full tanks, but I do seem to be noticing an improvement.
The stuff from LE is relatively inexpensive when you consider you add about 1 oz per 3 gallons and it costs around $5 per quart. The only problem is that you have to buy it by the case (of 24).


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Magnuson Products[HR][/HR]​Thanks, I couldn't access it at school for some reason. Every search I did came up with a different non accessible address. I don't see the product on their website, did you just contact them directly? 


[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 10:00 AM 2-4-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Well, I changed my plugs this week. It's something I should have done a long time ago. The car pulls much smoother and I noticed a jump in MPG. Not a hint of missfiring and no more backfiring out the exhaust. I think my plugs were damaged early on due to my arcing plug wire and more recently the bad o2 sensor. When I pulled the plugs they had a definite _white_ coating on them. I will try to snap a pic.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I don't see the product on their website, did you just contact them directly? [HR][/HR]​Yes. Contact them directly and tell them you want to talk to someone about the NS supercharger. Then give them the part number for the kit. If you are still under warranty (i.e., 36,000 miles), they may not sell it to you. Just tell them you have 40,000 miles and want to change the oil. They won't (or shouldn't) ask for a serial number.
BTW, I ordered new plugs last night (Denso IK-22s) and Magnecor 8.5mm wires. I have a bunch of miles on the current plugs. Looking forward to seeing some improvement.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I changed my plugs this week. It's something I should have done a long time ago. The car pulls much smoother and I noticed a jump in MPG. Not a hint of missfiring and no more backfiring out the exhaust. I think my plugs were damaged early on due to my arcing plug wire and more recently the bad o2 sensor. When I pulled the plugs they had a definite _white_ coating on them. I will try to snap a pic.[HR][/HR]​Here is what my plugs look like. Unfortunetly I don't know how to adjust the digicam for up close pictures.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

They look like mine. Maybe I need new ones.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Where can i purchase some of those plugs? I believe they are the denso something. Its been awhile since i have posted on here. 
How is everyone? 

My SC, P&P, and Autotech 260 cam are running great.
I also talked to Neuspeed yesterday about the 2.6 pulley and the guy said, "I don't think there is much HP gain, but we do see the power coming in earlier. Like around 2500-2800 range rather then the norm."
What do you guys think about that??? It would cost about $91 shipped to VA. 


[Modified by Merlin703, 9:34 AM 2-4-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Where can i purchase some of those plugs? I believe they are the denso something. Its been awhile since i have posted on here. [HR][/HR]​http://www.sparkplugs.com Denso IK-22
quote:[HR][/HR]I also talked to Neuspeed yesterday about the 2.6 pulley and the guy said, "I don't think there is much HP gain, but we do see the power coming in earlier. Like around 2500-2800 range rather then the norm."
*What do you guys think about that???* It would cost about $91 shipped to VA. 

[Modified by Merlin703, 9:34 AM 2-4-2003][HR][/HR]​Read my first post on page 1.


----------



## Quickling (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My SC, P&P, and Autotech 260 cam are running great.[HR][/HR]​How is the cam idling? is it near stock or lumpy?
Did you install all of the mods at once, or one at a time? If one at a time, it would be interesting to know if you felt any loss of low end torque with the P&P, as some of the more aggressive P&Ps claim to reduce low end torque, while increasing top end power, but with the SCs getting so much torque, mayhaps the loss would not be felt.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I just changed my order to Denso IK-24s, another range cooler. I'll let you know what happens.
I spoke to the product manager at Denso who said the IK-24s would very likely work and help reduce combustion chamber temperatures. I'm hoping this may improve performance by running the cylinders a little cooler. He said that if the IK-22s were working without a problem, then I could try the IK-24s, especially since I'm running up to 12 psi.


[Modified by JettaRed, 7:10 PM 2-4-2003]


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Quickling)*

I got all of that stuff installed at one time. So, i can't really tell you if there was more or less torque.
I can tell you with my current setup, I don't feel much lumpiness. It idles fine. Pretty much near stock. I will know alot more once i get some new plugs and wires.
Old Boy JettaRed is a comedian.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hey,
What wires would you recommend with those plugs? Also, where can i pick some up at?
THanks man.
Always helpful.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey,
What wires would you recommend with those plugs? Also, where can i pick some up at?
THanks man.
Always helpful.[HR][/HR]​Well, I've always had good luck with stock wires, but everyone raves about Magnecor wires, so I thought I'd try them. I'm getting them from Magnecor directly (www.magnecor.com).
The plugs I get from http://www.sparkplugs.com.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Any one had tranny problems with their charger?
I created this thread to get some oppinons:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=696886
And it looks like I will be pulling the charger, going back to stock so I can get it covered under warranty. YAAAAAY














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any one had tranny problems with their charger?
I created this thread to get some oppinons:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=696886
And it looks like I will be pulling the charger, going back to stock so I can get it covered under warranty. YAAAAAY














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​It depends on the dealer, but most probably would not honor the warranty. BTW, even a chip technically voids the powertrain warranty. Read the fine print.
If you do remove the charger AND they don't look too closely, don't drive it around alot. They'll probably plug a VAG tool in and take a look at your readings. I have no idea what the charger chip without the charger will do long term (such as get your fuel trims out of spec).


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Installed the Magnecor KV85 (8.5mm Competition Wires) and the Denso IK24 plugs. We'll see what improvements they make.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks for the input JettaRed, I plan on putting the stock ecu back in when I take the charger out. I am even putting the 3 bar fpr in and prolly normal plugs.
Sucks, but you gotta roll with the punches (or so I keep telling myself) and this will save me a good deal of money. And that money is going towards a 2.6" pulley and cam.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

The 3 bar might be a good idea so you don't show excessive rich long term fuel trim, but I wouldn't worry about the plugs.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The 3 bar might be a good idea so you don't show excessive rich long term fuel trim, but I wouldn't worry about the plugs.[HR][/HR]​What about the boost gauge?















So have either of you guys played with the cam gear at anymore? (Lotust,JR) I'm trying to figure out if its worth getting or not. It looks so pretty though


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
So have either of you guys played with the cam gear at anymore? (Lotust,JR) I'm trying to figure out if its worth getting or not. It looks so pretty though







[HR][/HR]​I have not. (Really haven't had the time.) Also, because I rounded out the hex hole in one of the little hex headed bolts, I'll have to remove the gear and extract the bolt to get it out. (I would be careful torquing to specs--10 ft/lbs seems a bit high and I keep rounding out the holes.)
I would like to experiment some more, maybe retarding the valve timing instead of advancing it to see what happens. It's kinda cold right now to be playing with the car a lot, though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
What about the boost gauge?














[HR][/HR]​You mean, the _vacuum_ gauge?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yeah Vacumm is sweet!!! I'm gonna feel like a honda boy... HAHAHA


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
So have either of you guys played with the cam gear at anymore? (Lotust,JR) I'm trying to figure out if its worth getting or not. It looks so pretty though








I have not. (Really haven't had the time.) Also, because I rounded out the hex hole in one of the little hex headed bolts, I'll have to remove the gear and extract the bolt to get it out. (I would be careful torquing to specs--10 ft/lbs seems a bit high and I keep rounding out the holes.)
I would like to experiment some more, maybe retarding the valve timing instead of advancing it to see what happens. It's kinda cold right now to be playing with the car a lot, though.[HR][/HR]​
Sorry man. I have not played with the cam gear yet. its set at ZERO still. and its snowing like a mofo here today.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Well, I drove the car pretty hard today and had NO cels. I installed the Magnecor race wires (KV85) and the new Denso IK24s gapped at .035". What I don't know is if the wires, plugs or gapping made the difference. The car is certainly smoother and accelerates well. I think I need to open the gaps up to .040" to see if I get any CELs.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Opened the plug gaps to .040" and the car still runs smooth with no CELs. But, I haven't had a chance to drive it hard. I can tell a difference, though, with the wider gap--more power and responsiveness! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

BTW, I'm still hitting over 13 psi at redline under load. This is in 2nd and 3rd gears.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, I'm still hitting over 13 psi at redline under load. This is in 2nd and 3rd gears.[HR][/HR]​







Thats with the 2.5" pulley? I think I will have to return and exchange my 2.4"


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I think twe need to clarify some things for every one ( or atleast me!!)
When you guys say redline, are you talking 6 or 7K RPM? My redline is at 6000RPM but with the NS chip I can go to 7000 RPM. The times when I am hitting 11 - 12 psi on my STOCK PULLEY it is at 7000 RPM.
In the future when you guys refernce a certain amount of boost, please give us an idea of what temps are like. The only times I've gotten over 10psi (again on stock pulley) its been close to 0 degrees.
Jettared: So your car feels better with a .40 gap? Does any one know what the gap is on the plugs that come with the charger?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think twe need to clarify some things for every one ( or atleast me!!)
When you guys say redline, are you talking 6 or 7K RPM? My redline is at 6000RPM but with the NS chip I can go to 7000 RPM. The times when I am hitting 11 - 12 psi on my STOCK PULLEY it is at 7000 RPM.
In the future when you guys refernce a certain amount of boost, please give us an idea of what temps are like. The only times I've gotten over 10psi (again on stock pulley) its been close to 0 degrees.
Jettared: So your car feels better with a .40 gap? Does any one know what the gap is on the plugs that come with the charger?[HR][/HR]​I go by redline on the tac, which is 6500 rpm, though I know the ecu redline is 6800 rpm. It was when the temp was in the mid-20s.
The car does feel better with the .040 gap, but I knew that from before. The bigger the gap, the better the burn, as long as there is enough voltage to jump the gap. The Magnecor wires seem to help in this matter.
When the plugs came this time, the factory gap was .030". That was for the IK24.


[Modified by JettaRed, 8:56 PM 2-8-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When you guys say redline, are you talking 6 or 7K RPM? My redline is at 6000RPM but with the NS chip I can go to 7000 RPM. The times when I am hitting 11 - 12 psi on my STOCK PULLEY it is at 7000 RPM.
[HR][/HR]​Last night the car was screaming. Temps were 15 or less, and I was hitting 11 PSI at 6800 RPM. I like the cold temps, it seems to make boost build more linearly. Usually when I get on the throttle I hit 5.5-6 PSI @ 3500 and it will hold at the same PSI until I get into the 5k+ rpm range. Last night boost was building completley linearly....the gauge went smoothly 4000RPM-6 4500 7 5000 8PSI 5500 9PSI 6000 10PSI 6500 10.8 PSI 6800 11 PSI


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

does your cars burn lots of oil? you guys seem like to redline all the time.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]does your cars burn lots of oil? you guys seem like to redline all the time.







[HR][/HR]​I add about a quart per 5000 miles. Oil is cheap compared to what I have spent already to make driving to redline fun.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

check out Joezx6's thread about intercooling your chargers.
here is your chance to have a real intercooler for 200$. who's gonna walk the walk now








go for it JettaRed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 4:32 PM 2-9-2003]


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]check out Joezx6's thread about intercooling your chargers.
here is your chance to have a real intercooler for 200$. who's gonna walk the walk now








go for it JettaRed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








[Modified by vento 95 GL, 4:32 PM 2-9-2003][HR][/HR]​
i have to see pics before i send my 2700$ charger to someone







lol


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]check out Joezx6's thread about intercooling your chargers.
here is your chance to have a real intercooler for 200$. who's gonna walk the walk now








go for it JettaRed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








[Modified by vento 95 GL, 4:32 PM 2-9-2003]

i have to see pics before i send my 2700$ charger to someone







lol







[HR][/HR]​I know what you mean. he can't have pics since he needs someone to send his charger. i would not be afraid to trust him. he does good work. 
but yeah i understand you. it's hard to risk an expensive piece like that.


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 5:19 PM 2-9-2003]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Ok, just installed the charger this weekend. seems like everything is working out well. I don't want to beat on it too much since the head is brand new along with the charger. But out of the few times I get it up to redline I have hit a little over 10 psi. this is with the 2.6" pulley. Seems to pull very well. 
My only question and consern with the setup right now is a slight ticking I get upon first start up. My problem is when I turn on the car I get a ticking from the belt side. It does not seem to be from the charger, but from the engine side more. Do/have they had problems with the idler pulley bearing? Any other things I should keep my eye out for? This is on a MKIII Golf. THanks for the help.


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Hey guys,
I installed the 2.6" pulley last week. I had a CEL lit off, it read #4 cylinder misfire. We cleared it and after several days. There's another CEL again. Anything causing the misfire? The MAF sensor? only some bad fuel? Please shed me some light







Thanks!
-Joe


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

I believe when JettaRed put on the 2.6 he got a cel. I think it turned out to be the MAF. He had one that was part of the batch that was defective. I think that what i remember reading.
If you want you can sift through the first couple of post. Just trying to same you some time.
Good luck with it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

CELs seem to come and go with me. Right now, I'm not getting them and I've been pushing the car hard to redline (13+ psi) with water. Usually, I'd have a CEL by now.
I recently changed out my plugs and wires. I went with new Denso Iridium IK-24 plugs (cooler by two levels from the stock IK-20 that come with the charger) and Magnecor KV-85 Race Wires. My plug gap is set to .040".
Now, I'm not a big fan of aftermarket wires, but these seem to be working great. Plus, they are one of the cheapest aftermarket wire sets at about $80 shipped. And that's for their top wires. The 8mm wires are around $50. These are 8.5mm.
Cylinder 4 misfires seem to be very common with our chargers. I don't know why that is, but it is. You may need new plugs or just close the gap a little. But, it could be the MAF, as well.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey guys,
I installed the 2.6" pulley last week. I had a CEL lit off, it read #4 cylinder misfire. We cleared it and after several days. There's another CEL again. Anything causing the misfire? The MAF sensor? only some bad fuel? Please shed me some light







Thanks!
-Joe[HR][/HR]​Check your plugs, MAF and o2 sensor readings.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Does anyone get this ticking sound that I am encountering upon startup? Like what I have said earlier, it is in the area of the belt. Thanks for any help.


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Nothing to worry about. 
And when it warms up, it's gone right? 
It's just the belt tensioner. It is made out of hard plastic and the bearings around it makes this creeking sound during cold weather. 
Just add some belt dressing spray whenever it creeks from Kragen's and you'll be set. I e-mailed NS before and they gave me the same answer.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

Is it ticking, like a lifter, or a rumbling. If it's rumbling, try the belt dressing. If it goes away, it's the belt rubbing the pulley.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Definatly not a lifter not only do I have all new lifters installed, but the sound appears to be coming from the belt area, mainly the tensioner and idler pulley area. So I guess it could be ticking from the hard plastic idler pulley. sounds reasonable. I am pretty sure that it goes away once warmed up.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

The belt rubs against the sidewall of the pulley on the neuspeed tensioner. Its a common problem, and an annoying one at that. Mine seems to have gone away after being charged for a year. Though at one point neuspeed reccomended filing off one of the walls of the pulley. 
The pulley looks like this:
this drawing won't display right...
The top looks like this: |__|
They filed off the rib that the belt rides on and lost the noise. I never got around to doing it though 



[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 9:20 AM 2-10-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Mine used to tick to....it eventually went away.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

That is correct. The belt tends to rug the lip on the engine side. I replaced mine with a larger pulley that has no lips on it when I went with the smaller charger pulley. It's only annoying on startup in the morning. It will go away after a while as it wears. Belt dressing really helps.
The pulley is from Fenner Drives. They used to have an application guide on their web site. I have it downloaded at home. If anyone wants the part number, let me know.


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Mine used to squeek like yours. All I did was replace the belt tensioner and it went away. Hope that helps.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (WhiteJett)*

Mine isn't squeaking, but a ticking. I think it is the problem with the idler pulley as stated, definatly seems to be coming from right there.
Also, MKIII owners do you guys have strut tower bars? If so how do you have then fit in there? Mine seems to be very much in the way of the metal braket for the throttle cable. Any suggestions would be good.


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

I recently bought a lightened fly for my G60. Comparing the stock G60 and the lightnened fly, without the ring gear, stock weighs 14lbs and the lightened fly weights 6lbs. 
I've seen posts where 1.8T guys buy a G60 fly and get it resurfaced? I haven't shopped around for a lightened fly for my 2.0 and I might as well keep my stock g60 fly. Has anyone done this when you changed your old clutch?



[Modified by greenveedubb, 2:54 AM 2-11-2003]


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR] That is correct. The belt tends to rug the lip on the engine side. I replaced mine with a larger pulley that has no lips on it when I went with the smaller charger pulley. It's only annoying on startup in the morning. It will go away after a while as it wears. Belt dressing really helps.
The pulley is from Fenner Drives. They used to have an application guide on their web site. I have it downloaded at home. If anyone wants the part number, let me know.[HR][/HR]​I'd like the part number!!!
I guess since the pulley has no lips it has to be wider or the belt might come off?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

I believe it's FA3250. I've posted the application guide on JettaRed under _Documents and Pubs_, Pulleys Spec.
Don't worry. The belt won't come off the idler.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

does he have the crappy auto tensioner like me? i get that ticking noise to. If i clean the belt with acetone when the cars runing it goes right away.

wonder how much the auto tensioner costs ? i bet mines tired


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If i clean the belt with acetone when the cars runing it goes right away.[HR][/HR]​acetone?? That can't be a good idea!


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

it will clean the belt nice. just pour some on a rag and let the belt go threw it. JUST WATCH THE FREEKING FINGERS


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

my only problem with acetone is that it tends to eat through plastics and rubber. I think you'll find that rubbing alcohol works well, and isn't nearly as caustic.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

true tru but its what i had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Has anyone had trouble with detonation? Or only missfires? 
Are the stock plugs from neuspeed a heat range cooler, or stock range? 
Also has anyone considered upgrading their ignition. I think I might go with something like the jacobs setup. this way I can run a cooler plug with a larger gap. Should work out well.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

I just had a nice conversation with Magnuson about the slight oil leakage from my nose assembly. Even though Neuspeed had said it was ok, I figured I might as well get the maintenance kit. Kevin at Magnuson explained that it takes a very small amount of oil to lubricate the nose assembly. It doesn't operate like a bath, but rather atomizes the oil when running, so you really have a mist in there. Leakage can be a sign that there is really too much oil in there (not in a damaging way, but enough to have some forced out). Anyway, he was happy to sell me the kit, but I decided to hold off, since I don't really want to fix what isn't broken. But it's comforting to know that all is well with my charger.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Has anyone had trouble with detonation? Or only missfires? 
Are the stock plugs from neuspeed a heat range cooler, or stock range? 
Also has anyone considered upgrading their ignition. I think I might go with something like the jacobs setup. this way I can run a cooler plug with a larger gap. Should work out well.[HR][/HR]​
The kit plugs are one range cooler than stock oem plugs. I am running two ranges cooler than the kit plugs. I'll check them in 1000 miles to see their condition.
An aftermarket ignition may work well. Unfortunately, there is none for the MKIV cars.


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hey guys,
I got this e-mail from NS:

From: "Greg Woo" <[email protected]> | This is Spam | Add to Address Book 
To: "J Veedub" <[email protected]> 
Subject: Re: hi greg 
Date: Thu, 13 Feb 2003 18:15:52 -0800 


Hi Joe,

You can run the 2.6" pulley at sea level without voiding your warranty. The key to that is proper removal of the old pulley, and installation of the new pulley. We include instructions on how to get the old pulley off the shaft with a gear puller. We don't want people using a big screwdriver or a mallet, which could damage the shaft and the bearings located inside the nose cone.

With the 2.6" pulley you may need to go one heat range colder, but only if you start encountering detonation. Regarding your plug wires, the way to test them is to obtain a service manual and get the Ohm resistance specs. for each wire. I don't have one in front of me, but it should be published in there. You will need to put an Ohmeter across both ends of the wire and record the resistance value. If it falls outside of the factory spec., it's time to replace that wire.

Best Regards
Greg Woo
---------------
Well, I guess it's time for me to replace my wires anyway. I'll be ordering those wires from http://www.magnecor.com the KV-85. Now, I was just wondering about the spark plugs that are considered one range colder than what NS supplied us? Denso IK-23 or 24?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

The charger comes with IK-20. One range cooler is IK-22. Two ranges cooler is IK-24.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Joe, thanks for posting that info about the pulley. I was about to jump on and put that info into the thread because I've had 3 different people ask me the same question this week.
Next week we will put the "official" installation and removal instructions on our web site for you. This way, you can either buy a 2.6 from us or from Pulleyboys and still have access to the same information. 
Now, keep in mind that Magnuson and Eaton have never "officially" written that the 2.6" pulley still keeps the warranty intact. But we do the conversion here for high-altitude customers, so if you take care to do the job right like we do, it should not be a problem.
Bill, glad to see your car is running strong with the new head. 
JoeZX6 called me a few days ago regarding air/water intercooler. I gave him my 2 cents from our R&D study and he may make a go at a low-cost conversion kit. He's on the right track, so you guys may want to stay in touch with him.
Have a great weekend everyone!
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (NEUSPEED)*








guys i hit 10psi yesterday. lol i really just mashed the pedal down to the floor from a dead stop. 
it just will not hit 10psi ever from a roll. Maybe after i get my 5-6 speed swap done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







guys i hit 10psi yesterday. lol i really just mashed the pedal down to the floor from a dead stop. 
it just will not hit 10psi ever from a roll. Maybe after i get my 5-6 speed swap done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I hit 11 PSI whenever it's below 20 degrees. I'm real proud of my car. I can pull past my buddies 190 HP prelude (w/ intake, exhaust) in every gear except at a certain high speed in 5th. Even when we do runs and he starts in vtec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 10:59 PM 2-15-2003]


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

guys i need motor mounts bad. where did you guys get yours? i need resonable priced ones. im unemployed

i heard my exhaust hit on the rear beam when i hit 10psi. man my tires churped at 2nd and im automatic


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

enerygy suspension.com 
$16.00 for the dog bone mount bushings. Not bad for the $. 


[Modified by darbyfam, 5:50 PM 2-16-2003]


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

I got mine from Todd Boggia at Kompressed Creations & Development (KCD), but I'm not sure if he is still around. Good stiff mounts if you can get `em.


[Modified by Stevo, 5:20 PM 2-16-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (darbyfam)*

quote:[HR][/HR] enerygy suspension.com 
$16.00 for the dog bone mount bushings. Not bad for the $. 

[Modified by darbyfam, 5:50 PM 2-16-2003][HR][/HR]​Have you tried them? I have a set of Turn2 inserts that I took out because the were too stiff. Too much engine noise and vibration. I'd like something just a little stiffer than stock, but not too stiff.


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

73 pgs


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (OZ jetta)*

Hey Bill if you don't want those turn 2 inserts let me know. I've got a paypal balance dying for use


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

just trying to spent some money, huh?


----------



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Have you tried them? I have a set of Turn2 inserts that I took out because the were too stiff. Too much engine noise and vibration. I'd like something just a little stiffer than stock, but not too stiff.[HR][/HR]​I have them on my car now. I have the 70-A durometer, not the 80-85 that Turn 2 runs. I do notice vibration in the cabin, but it is neglible and very tolerable. I have only had them in for 1 week and understand the vibration goes away after about two weeks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (darbyfam)*

If you don't know yet, joeZX6 gets serious about an IC for the Neuspeed charger:
the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I've been getting a few misfires lately, this is with the stock 2.8 pulley.
Any idea what could be causing this?
Note that I'm hiting 10psi at 6200rpm since its frigin cold here in Ottawa. Also can't blame the MAF sensor since I replaced it 1 month ago. 
I'm definitly blaming the higher boost I'm getting because of the cold weather.
Should I check my plugs? wires?


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, it's the same thing with energy suspension bushings for the motor torque mount. You feel a bit of vibration from the car when you're driving. 
--
You really cannot get energy suspsension bushings straight from the manufacturer itself. They will just direct you to a their distributor nearest your place. The best place to get them is from http://www.summitracing.com. Make sure you have the part number from energysuspension's website (www.energysuspension.com), then call Summit Racing to order. I believe it's $17 plus $8 handling fee. Shipping is free. While you're ordering them bushings, might as well get some good Autometer gauges - the $8 handling fee covers multiple items in one order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (l8zer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been getting a few misfires lately, this is with the stock 2.8 pulley.
Any idea what could be causing this?
Note that I'm hiting 10psi at 6200rpm since its frigin cold here in Ottawa. Also can't blame the MAF sensor since I replaced it 1 month ago. 
I'm definitly blaming the higher boost I'm getting because of the cold weather.
Should I check my plugs? wires?







[HR][/HR]​It very well could be the plugs. Check the gap. It should be between .035" and .040". If you're getting misfires at a wider gap, set the plugs to .035"
While Iridium plugs are long lasting, they don't last forever. They tend to wear out (or so I was told by the guy from Magnecor), so if you have close to 30,000 miles on them, you may want to replace them. Otherwise, just make sure the gap is set correctly. Higher boost makes it harder for the spark to jump the gap.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

So our denso's should be gapped larger than the stock spec? I know stock it is .024 for mine. I have the denso's that come with the kit I believe IK-20 maybe 22? What should these be gapped at? Thanks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

I have an AEG engine. The ABA engine may have a different gap setting. The AEG stock plugs have three ground straps and NGK states the gap should be .040". For the ABA engine, NGK states the gap should be .028".
So, you should set the gap somewhere close to that, the widest possible without getting a lot of misfires.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hey JettaRed,
Just noticed that you have the GLI exhaust. How do you like it??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Hey JettaRed,
Just noticed that you have the GLI exhaust. How do you like it?? [HR][/HR]​Great! It's larger diameter piping than a stock 2.0. I also replaced the mid-muffler with a TDI mid-pipe, so I have a DIY cat back.







I got the muffler a while back when the price was wrong in VW's computers, so I paid only $67 for the muffler.
It's throaty, but not loud like most aftermarket cat backs.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Do you also have the GLI rear valence? 
Sounds like a nice setup. Any performance gains or was it just unnoticable?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

I cut my valence with a Dremel tool, but the GLI valence is pretty cheap ~$50. The muffler in now like $400. There was some performance gain, but not a lot--maybe 5 hp--due the the bigger piping and TDI mid-pipe.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

i'm ordering the ns s/c very soon and already have the neuspeed front strut tower brace. will this be in the way of the charger's snout?
peace,
will


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'm ordering the ns s/c very soon and already have the neuspeed front strut tower brace. will this be in the way of the charger's snout?
peace,
will[HR][/HR]​Yes, it probably will. But instead of selling yours too soon, like I did, see if some shims or thick washers will fit underneath it.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

hey jettared- is it possible to tap the aquamist into the throttle body instad of the charger itself so that the warrant yis still honored?
--will


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Probably not. Keep in mind that if the water damages the rotors, whether you tap into the TB or just before the rotors, the evidence of the damage (if it does happen) will be what voids the warranty.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

and how fast can i expect this to happen? i presume it would be a matter of how often the car has boost going on


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

wow 74 pages...I remember when this thread was fresh...and I still owned a 2.0 AEG and wanted this charger... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and how fast can i expect this to happen? i presume it would be a matter of how often the car has boost going on[HR][/HR]​I have no idea. It is debatable whether the water would actually damage the coating on the rotors or not. Brad at KCSAAB says they've been injecting water before the rotors for years without a problem. Magneson is the one who said not to, but they don't even want you to change the pulley.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'm ordering the ns s/c very soon and already have the neuspeed front strut tower brace. will this be in the way of the charger's snout?
peace,
will[HR][/HR]​I have a MK3 and my tower brace fit just fine, MK4 might be a different story. Hope this helps.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

I just installed mine. My bar touched slightly. But I was able to bend and slightly adjust mine so it didn't.


----------



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

i cut out a 1/8" steel spacer to match the mounting points on the strut brace. Works great. Before the bypass valve would rattle on the bar during deceleration and sometimes on idle.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (boosted bora)*

Hey Bill, how much did dyno day cost for you? I'd really like to see a new dyno of your car. I'd be willing to throw in some $$ to help you out


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (StevenT)*

The dyno costs $85. Thanks for the offer, but I don't work close to place anymore and I really don't know when I could get it done again.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The dyno costs $85. Thanks for the offer, but I don't work close to place anymore and I really don't know when I could get it done again.[HR][/HR]​NGP DYNO DAY= $55 w/ A/F readout.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

where is NGP?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (boosted bora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i cut out a 1/8" steel spacer to match the mounting points on the strut brace. Works great. Before the bypass valve would rattle on the bar during deceleration and sometimes on idle.[HR][/HR]​


















































wow maybe thats another noise i hear.. lol I need to do my motor mounts


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]where is NGP?[HR][/HR]​New German Performance is located in Aberdeen MD close to Perryville(sp?), They often host group rate dyno days. I'm sure you could find a tuner in NJ that does the same thing.


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Has there been any news on when Neuspeed is going to finish up the CARB certs for the DBW charger and release it? I am desperately aching for more power as my poor baby hits the 25K mark.
Also, does anyone know when Neuspeed is releasing the new website? Last time I checked it said Fall 2002...























Tyler


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (kingsfan01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Has there been any news on when Neuspeed is going to finish up the CARB certs for the DBW charger and release it? I am desperately aching for more power as my poor baby hits the 25K mark.
Also, does anyone know when Neuspeed is releasing the new website? Last time I checked it said Fall 2002...























Tyler[HR][/HR]​It's up. Check now.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hmmm...car starts bucking







...hit gas at 80MPH and no power car just revs....














start hearing occasional mettalic sounds like elves with hammers beating things in engine bay





















...coasting in neutral on highway to upcoming light...put car in gear give it gas. BOOM. Car abruptly stops in middle of highway








Clutch is toast. Probably some other things too. Not sure yet


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Can you still drive the car? All that ticking and the BOOM doesnt really sound like a clutch. I would check the engine bay and under car for tranny fluid. Good luck man!! I'm going through something similar, somethings wrong with my tranny and I am pulling my charger this weekend so it can go back the dealer....


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can you still drive the car? All that ticking and the BOOM doesnt really sound like a clutch. I would check the engine bay and under car for tranny fluid. Good luck man!! I'm going through something similar, somethings wrong with my tranny and I am pulling my charger this weekend so it can go back the dealer....














[HR][/HR]​Well, I'm not sure. I know for a fact the clutch is gone, flywheel may need resurfaced. The shop says there are some other noises coming from the car that isn't the clutch..can't wait to find out what that is.







The car runs but if you put it into gear and try to go it kicks it out very hard.
I'm not sure what the bucking is from...I orginially thought it could be the spark plug gap(since I didn't check it after installing new plugs) but the bucking was considerabley worse today(I had a soft bucking below 4k the past 2 days). I was driving last night and the clutch slipped twice and I brushed it off assuming I was spinning on black ice.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

When the MAF goes, it can do some pretty weird stuff. I'm on my 4th MAF (including the original). Every time the symptom is very erratic engine behavior. 
I wonder if the 2.0 MAF was never designed or built to flow the amount of air that the SC draws. 
You may have a combination of problems.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When the MAF goes, it can do some pretty weird stuff. I'm on my 4th MAF (including the original). Every time the symptom is very erratic engine behavior. 
I wonder if the 2.0 MAF was never designed or built to flow the amount of air that the SC draws. 
You may have a combination of problems.[HR][/HR]​
If this is a problem with the Neuspeed SC then I may have to change my mind in purchasing one. MAF for A-3 cars are pricey at $310 a pop not like the A-4 which is $50 a pop.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
If this is a problem with the Neuspeed SC then I may have to change my mind in purchasing one. MAF for A-3 cars are pricey at $310 a pop not like the A-4 which is $50 a pop.[HR][/HR]​This isn't a proven or known problem with the Neuspeed SC, it's just a guess about what might be happening. Also, if the MAFs are failing due to increased airflow, that would happen with a turbo as well.
The reason the MKIV MAFs are only $50 (actually they are about $90 now) is because there has been a plethora of problems with MKIV MAFs across the board. Originally, they were like $400 and the price was dropped by VW due to the unusually high number of failures.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Bill, can an aftermarket MAF sensor be used, say Vortech which I believe they use 
a Ford Mustang one? Or the Graniteli (spelling?) one?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bill, can an aftermarket MAF sensor be used, say Vortech which I believe they use 
a Ford Mustang one? Or the Graniteli (spelling?) one?[HR][/HR]​Don't know. Never heard of anyone trying one.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
If this is a problem with the Neuspeed SC then I may have to change my mind in purchasing one. MAF for A-3 cars are pricey at $310 a pop not like the A-4 which is $50 a pop.[HR][/HR]​This is hardly a reason not to boost your motor. Well, if you can't keep up with the little stuff maybe it is a reason not too. 
I got a new MAF when i had my 02 sensor replaced this fall. I did not know it was bad until the check engine light came on with alot of misfires from dropping off the gas too fast in 3rd


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I put the 2.4 pulley back on today. This warmer weather really affects boost. Gonna do some tweaking!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

For 1/4 mile about what times and speed are you guys running? I am debating switching out my 3 & 4 gears with a 16V. But I don't wanna do it if I am gunna be shifting out of the power right before the end.
At a redline of 6500 RPM:
The stock trans will give me 93 MPH in 3rd, and 123 in 4th.
THe 16V trans gears should give me 83 MPH in 3rd and 106 in 4th.


[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 2:38 PM 2-24-2003]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Did we ever find out what the part numbers are for the Supercharger belt, also for the charger belt without AC? I am asking for the 2.0 ABA, but I am sure it would be helpful for either.


----------



## ILLZ (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

OK guys, the group buy is gonna end at the end of March so it's time for me to decide if I'm going the NS SC route...I've read the first 50 pages of this thread but I don't have the patience to read the rest and I have a question: I have an MKIII, can I use my existing Eurosport cool-flo intake? And also, can you guys who have the charger just post what your dyno results are and what mods you have? I need to come to a conclusion here, thanks y'all...


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (ILLZ)*

group buy? for the ns s/c? details please!
peace,
will


----------



## ILLZ (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

it's in the classifieds, somewhere near the top, 1552 design is doin it for $2399 until the end of March, and they can do the 2.6 pulley WITH warranty for an extra $25...that's why I need some info! Thanks guys


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (ILLZ)*

It's not a groupbuy . They just have it on sale till the end of march


----------



## ILLZ (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's not a groupbuy . They just have it on sale till the end of march[HR][/HR]​Yea I was just about to post that...I was thinking about the group buy on the Weitec coilovers when I posted that and I just typed it by mistake...anyhow, I need to make up my mind before the sale ends...pretty decent price too...anyone have numbers?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For 1/4 mile about what times and speed are you guys running? I am debating switching out my 3 & 4 gears with a 16V. But I don't wanna do it if I am gunna be shifting out of the power right before the end.
At a redline of 6500 RPM:
The stock trans will give me 93 MPH in 3rd, and 123 in 4th.
THe 16V trans gears should give me 83 MPH in 3rd and 106 in 4th.

[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 2:38 PM 2-24-2003][HR][/HR]​Wow 3rd gear will fly bye super fast with that gearing. Sounds like it could be good for the track, I'm fairly happy the way 3rd and 4th pull now. They are my favorite gears. I've never driven a close ratio transmission so I can't say if I would like it or not, but it does intrigue me.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

alright. scored my ns s/c for 2500 flat with 2.6" pulley. got my aquamist 2c arriving tomorrow. and you want to know the real kick in the balls? i cant do the install till march 8th!!! i'm too busy during the week and this weekend i'll be in new orleans!!! what a tease it is to sit and look at it!!! i'll post plenty of pics, dont worry
peace,
will


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

That is a kick in the balls man! Want to know whats a bigger kick in the balls? Having to take the charger off after only 3 months cause your tranny bites the dust.







I keep telling myself its just an excuse to do more mods buahahaha














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greenveedubb (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Good news!! Magnecor spark plug wires for $46.95 FREE SHIPPING!!
http://www.ptuning.com/html/Item-De...01 All 4 Cyl. 8 Valve Engines&ModelDesc=Jetta
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I was hoping to get the 2nd also, but heard that you can't due to something with the shafts. So I might just do it with 3rd and 4th
But yeh, 3rd will probably go by really fast, but I from what I have calculated 4th will still get me to 106 at redline. So from that, I would say that I should definatly never get near that on the road







And I dont' think any autocross or 1/4 mile runs will get me over that speed. 

So I figure the better gears would help me keep the revs up to keep that boost up there. Also I was looking at the ratios for my stock trans. 4th gear is a .968 ratio which from what I know means that 4th is technically already an overdrive, if not a direct drive. So with this setup I should have a better gear box but still keep my 5th gear miles.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Good news!! Magnecor spark plug wires for $46.95 FREE SHIPPING!![HR][/HR]​That is an excellent price. The part number for the cars with coil packs is 45356 and is only $55! Lot cheaper than what I paid for mine.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

*Edited for intoxicated ramble*










[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 11:41 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

Good looking out dude. I just ordered some. So, sweet. I just need to order the smaller pulley and i am done for Feb and March Mods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

Spoke to a VW Guru and he had mentioned that K & N filters, with the oil they use messes up the MAF sensors, especially with the newer cars. If the oil gets on the element then eventually it will slowly burn it, if not contaminate it with gunk. 


[Modified by Rage In The Machines, 8:05 AM 2-26-2003]


----------



## ILLZ (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

hey guys those of you who have dyno'd...what'd you get? I'm still trying to decide if this charger makes enough power for me...I know I can get somewhere between 130-140whp out of the box, but I'd like some real life numbers! Thanks...


----------



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (ILLZ)*

134hp with p-flo and neuspeed cat-back(2.8 pulley)


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (boosted bora)*

Has anyone on here tried running against a stock 180Hp 1.8t? How did you do? If not that, what have you run against that has given you the best run?


----------



## ILLZ (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (boosted bora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]134hp with p-flo and neuspeed cat-back(2.8 pulley)[HR][/HR]​that's respectible....anyone else?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (ILLZ)*

Does anyone know if the MSD 6BTM would be of any help to our cars? This module has a boost timing retard funtion. Meaning it will let you retard timing 0-3 degrees per pound as boost rises. Will be an advantage for us? Or does the neuspeed chip already do a good job of timing curves? Has anyone experienced problems because of too much timing?


----------



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (ILLZ)*

95 vr6 jetta with a intake and exhaust. Got him off the line then he started pulling on me at about 100 mph. Never totally blew me away just slowly walked away.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know if the MSD 6BTM would be of any help to our cars? This module has a boost timing retard funtion. Meaning it will let you retard timing 0-3 degrees per pound as boost rises. Will be an advantage for us? Or does the neuspeed chip already do a good job of timing curves? Has anyone experienced problems because of too much timing?[HR][/HR]​I wouldn't spend the money. The neuspeed chip already pulls it back to a safe position. When the weather gets hot your timing gets pulled back by the ecu soooo much. Money would be better spent on an intercooler to keep cooler boost and advance timing


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

its also a pain in the ass to wire it. you gotta cut the tabs on the coilpack too. i couldnt get mine on so i sent it to msd, thinking it was defective. they said it works ok. those idiots also told me 3 diferent ways to wire it, none of which worked. they promised to walk me thru it when it gets back to me in the mail. i'll let you know
--will


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Spoke to a VW Guru and he had mentioned that K & N filters, with the oil they use messes up the MAF sensors, especially with the newer cars. If the oil gets on the element then eventually it will slowly burn it, if not contaminate it with gunk. 

[Modified by Rage In The Machines, 8:05 AM 2-26-2003][HR][/HR]​
I can personally attest to this. It happened to me.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

Hey JettaRed and who ever else did it. Do you guys basically agree that an open filter provides more power with the charger? Expecially if it is placed in a cold location? I have been thinking about how to route it and I think I have a good way to run this to get cold air.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

I found open filters to provide more top end power. With a stock box/K&N i found nice low end power with my cam (2-3krpms) but te top end just didn't pull as hard. If you like top end power and a whining noise I'd go with a cold air intake


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Jettadude summed it up. The C.A.I. also makes a definite difference in the summer. On 100+ days I found the car would actually not even pull to redline if I didn't have a C.A.I.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

so toolfan46, ready to ship the charger for the w/a ic







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Official "How to Install" Instructions*

Hi Guys,
Sorry it took me so long to post these instructions. If you are pulling your 2.8" pulley off to replace it with a 2.6 or 2.4", here are the "official" instructions that will help you retain your factory warranty.
http://www.neuspeed.com/data/installs/58.45.06.028.pdf
In order to perform the task in the method we show, you will need to pull the S/C off the car and put it on a workbench. I know that's a pain, but you'll have a much better shot at the retaining nut if you do it that way. Anyways, we reviewed these instructions with Magnuson Products and they felt that this removal and install method, when performed correctly, would not cause any damage to the shaft or bearings.
Have a great weekend!
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so toolfan46, ready to ship the charger for the w/a ic







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​I'm ready I just need to get the car back from the shop


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Official "How to Install" Instructions (NEUSPEED)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hi Guys,
Sorry it took me so long to post these instructions. If you are pulling your 2.8" pulley off to replace it with a 2.6 or 2.4", here are the "official" instructions that will help you retain your factory warranty.
http://www.neuspeed.com/data/installs/58.45.06.028.pdf
In order to perform the task in the method we show, you will need to pull the S/C off the car and put it on a workbench. I know that's a pain, but you'll have a much better shot at the retaining nut if you do it that way. Anyways, we reviewed these instructions with Magnuson Products and they felt that this removal and install method, when performed correctly, would not cause any damage to the shaft or bearings.
Have a great weekend!
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED [HR][/HR]​So I can perform a 2.4 swap with Neuspeed blessings? Man this is to good to be true.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Bypass Valve Problem*

Lately, I haven't been building boost. I'd get 10 psi at redline, but mostly it was 5 or 6 psi. Much less than I was getting. I thought it was due to the warmer weather.
I got looking around and noticed the lever on my bypass valve wasn't resting on the stop. I tried moving it and it felt stuck. Long story short, I disassembled the lever and worked the valve loose. Now I'm getting boost like crazy. I have the 2.4" pulley on and I'm hitting 15 psi!








I also am now injecting water before the rotors (what the heck!) and can feel a difference when it comes on. Maybe that's the best place for it afterall.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Bypass Valve Problem (JettaRed)*

oh man, I'm so glad to have a freakin' job again. Next paycheck will cover the 2.6" pulley, and Invollio's head and exhaust! I'm giddy as a school girl.
Does anyone know the cheapest place to get the Aquamist from right now?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Bypass Valve Problem (VeeDub2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]oh man, I'm so glad to have a freakin' job again. Next paycheck will cover the 2.6" pulley, and Invollio's head and exhaust! I'm giddy as a school girl.
Does anyone know the cheapest place to get the Aquamist from right now?[HR][/HR]​Congrats! I was out of work for four months. I know how you feel.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Bypass Valve Problem (JettaRed)*

Can the stock VW Automatics survive a 2.4 pulley or is it forever stuck at the 2.6?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Bypass Valve Problem (Rage In The Machines)*

You can always try the 2.5 from pulleyboys.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Bypass Valve Problem (JettaRed)*

Wow 15psi! Not sure if I want to put my 2.4" pulley on. That is alot of boost. Did you tweek the cam timing at all? 
So the water defintely works better at the throttle body?


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Bypass Valve Problem (TooLFan46n2)*

toolfan....go with the 2.4 remember what we talked about


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Bypass Valve Problem (TooLFan46n2)*

I hit 15 psi right at redline (6500). I don't sustain it there. The water injected right after the throttle body and before the rotors _seems_ to work a little better. I was always concerned about the coating on the rotors, etc., but I figure what the heck. Plus, Brad always said it was better injecting before the rotors.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Bypass Valve Problem (JettaRed)*

I'm guessing the only way to inspect the rotors would be to remove the pulley housing, right? Maybe after 5-10K miles you could rip it apart and see if there is any wear to the rotors... then give the rest of us a heads up


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Aquamist System*

The U.S. distributor for Aquamist is George's Imports of Kansas City. I cannot speak highly enough about Brad Schaffner there. Brad delivers a first class product at a reasonable price, and offers excellent customer service. For those of you running a 2.6 or a 2.4 pulley, the Aquamist system is not going to unlock a bunch of hidden horsepower, but it is going to keep the timing retard at the high end to a minimum. 
Here's the info on George's Imports:
8011 State Line Road, Kansas City, MO. 64114
816-333-6582 phone, 816-361-2096 fax
http://www.kcsaab.com
Best Regards,
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Bypass Valve Problem (Stevo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm guessing the only way to inspect the rotors would be to remove the pulley housing, right? Maybe after 5-10K miles you could rip it apart and see if there is any wear to the rotors... then give the rest of us a heads up







[HR][/HR]​I'm not sure it would be that simple. You probably need special tooling to disassemble the rotor group and I don't think I want to try that until I absolutely am having problems.
You can see from the picture, there is no obvious way of disassembling the rotor.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Bypass Valve Problem (JettaRed)*

Ok. I have officially finally read every post for the past 75 pages of this thread.
Never again.








I feel very informed and even more conflicted... Use tax return to pay bills OR Use tax return to SC my mk3?
I can just feel this VW pulling the money right out of my pocket sometimes.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greenveedubb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Good news!! Magnecor spark plug wires for $46.95 FREE SHIPPING!!
http://www.ptuning.com/html/Item-De...01 All 4 Cyl. 8 Valve Engines&ModelDesc=Jetta
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Does anyone know that when you order these wires for 97 2.0 if it also includes the coil wire? or is it just the 4 plug wires?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Give magnecor a call. They are very helpful.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

It comes with the coil wire.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Stevo)*

what color are the wires for the MKIII cars?


----------



## l8zer (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Neuspeed RR-FPR is made by Allen engines?
http://www.allenengine.com/fmu-new.html
also would this FPR do anything good? Its a MSD boost adjustable FPR.
here's info off the MSD site (goto bottom of page)
http://www.msdignition.com/fuel_8.htm


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (l8zer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Neuspeed RR-FPR is made by Allen engines?
http://www.allenengine.com/fmu-new.html
[HR][/HR]​Wow. It really looks like it. I know the Neuspeed RRFPR was one of their products they didn't build in-house, but I thought it was custom made for them.
As far as needing one. Only if you are having fueling problems. With the Neuspeed chip, I have a full rich condition with a static 4 bar fpr even at 15 psi!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I can't believe how much faster my car is since I fixed the bypass valve. The car really scoots. Especially in 2nd and 3rd. Punching it in 2nd from a roll spins the wheels. Plus, I'm really liking the water injection ahead of the rotors now. I wish there was a place close by to dyno it now.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Bill can you describe in more detail exactly what was up with your bypass valve? I may tinker with mine considering its been on the car for almost a year and a half now


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bill can you describe in more detail exactly what was up with your bypass valve? I may tinker with mine considering its been on the car for almost a year and a half now[HR][/HR]​The bypass valve actuator was not moving through its full range. This picture shows the valve lever resting on the stop (screw--yellow circle). My lever was not within 1/2" of that stop and would not move all the way away from the screw. So, the valve was not fully closing and some of the boost was being lost. I had to rev it all the way out with the 2.4 pulley just to hit 10 psi. Now I'm hitting 15 psi at the same point.








I just took off the nut on top of the shaft (red circle) and disassembled the lever and stuff and cleaned every thing up. I made sure I could turn the shaft easily with my fingers. I did not take off or apart the actual actuator.

[Modified by JettaRed, 9:08 PM 3-3-2003]


[Modified by JettaRed, 9:12 PM 3-3-2003]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*









why does it look like you have a hose wraped around the rod? I don't recall that being on my setup?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

That's an old picture. I had put the hose on it to dampen the vibration of the rod when I thought it rattled. If you notice, that is also before the retrofit to put a collar in place to keep the shaft from rattling.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Do you have a picture of the retrofit? or describe what it looks like. I just recently put my charger on, but have had it for a couple of months and wanna make sure it has all the fixed items.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

yeah, elaborate on that a bit more...
I've had my charger on since September, but I'm pretty sure it sat on Eurotech's storeroom shelf for at least a year. How do we know if we need the retrofit or not? I get some hideous buzzes and rattles at around 6500 rpm.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]......The shop says there are some other noises coming from the car that isn't the clutch..can't wait to find out what that is.







The car runs but if you put it into gear and try to go it kicks it out very hard. I'm not sure what the bucking is from...







[HR][/HR]​I got the 16v clutch/flywheel put in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But the car still bucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Apparently the differential is on its last leg. Torque is evil


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

sup guys







Off topic but Im going to do a auto to 5 speed swap soon i think, I might have sourced the proper parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here is the new bypassvalve also 
NEW








OLD


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here is the new bypassvalve also 
NEW








OLD







[HR][/HR]​Can you clarify the difference between the two different bypass valves...I can't really tell by the pictures..


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Lotus' photo is from the back side of the actuator, but the retrofit piece is shown in the yellow box.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

What does that peice do??? I don't think mine has that...I got mine over a year ago.....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What does that peice do??? I don't think mine has that...I got mine over a year ago..... [HR][/HR]​The shaft that the nut goes on is what turns the valve inside the charger. It moves vertically up and down. There were early complaints that the engine vibration caused it to rattle, so Neuspeed retrofitted the charger to hold the shaft in place vertically.
While some people are quick to bad-mouth Neuspeed, they provided this no cost retrofit to their customers in response to complaints. Not many other companies in the aftermarket world would do that.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks for the carification...I don't have that problem...The only problm I have is that the belt keeps slipping...I will tighten it up, and about a month later it starts slipping again...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks for the carification...I don't have that problem...The only problm I have is that the belt keeps slipping...I will tighten it up, and about a month later it starts slipping again...[HR][/HR]​Have you installed a smaller belt? You can use a Dayco PolyCog 5060835 (6PK2120) (83.5") or a Gates Micro-V K060825 (82.5"). They have ribs on only one side, but that's ok.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

No I still have the stock belt...It is fine for a few weeks but then it lossens...I guess Iwill have to try the smaller belt...Thanks again...


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

I am guessing that on the AEG engines there is a manual adjust tensioner? Because from what I know on the ABA's it is a automatic correct? 
Also while you are talking about belt sizes does anyone know the belt sizes for the ABA engine? Stock charger belt? and also if anyone knows the one for without AC?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

I have those numbers somewhere in my garage. I am running the and ABA with no ac, so I have the proper belt size written somewhere. I foget the belt length, but it says the length on the little belt path diagram they gave with the charger (to put underhood)


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

What do i have to do to get that BV actuator retrofit? I have the older style and have not gotten a new one. Should I just call and ask for one?
Also, what do you guys think of removing the actuator and flipping it 180 degrees (front to back) so the nipple points toward the front of the engine bay? Would this be an easy task, or should I not mess with it. I would buy a second one to use, that way, if I messed it up, I could replace it. The reason I want to do this is for strut bar clearance. I have so close to fitting a strut bar (in my A2) but the only thing stopping me is the nipple from the actuator, with the hose running from it. If I could get it to point forward, I could put a longer hose on and have the room I need


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What do i have to do to get that BV actuator retrofit? I have the older style and have not gotten a new one. Should I just call and ask for one?[HR][/HR]​Give Greg a call or send him an email.
quote:[HR][/HR]Also, what do you guys think of removing the actuator and flipping it 180 degrees (front to back) so the nipple points toward the front of the engine bay? Would this be an easy task, or should I not mess with it. I would buy a second one to use, that way, if I messed it up, I could replace it. The reason I want to do this is for strut bar clearance. I have so close to fitting a strut bar (in my A2) but the only thing stopping me is the nipple from the actuator, with the hose running from it. If I could get it to point forward, I could put a longer hose on and have the room I need[HR][/HR]​I don't know how you could do it.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I was thinking that I could drill out the rivets, flip it toward the front, then either re-rivet it (3 rivet maybe with new holes, since the pattern would be upside down) or use a small nut/bot setup
Ignore the circles:


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Sparkplug Update*

I checked the Denso Iridium IK-24s today. I have over 1600 miles on them. They came out clean, no fouling. So, the cooler plugs are ok to use.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Has anyone ever tried the EVO heatsheild under the supercharger to try to keep the intake a little cooler? Will it fit under the supercharger?
it doesn't go under














the evo heatshield goes between the head-lower manifold to help reduce the tranfer of heat from the head. It is made of phenolic material for thermal isolation.









[Modified by vento 95 GL, 2:01 PM 1-19-2003][HR][/HR]​I have to agree with vento 95 GL "for 99$, I think it's worth it to try, especially when I install the charger.
I'm also going to try it out once it's available for the GolfIV. I'm not looking for any HP gains just expecting to lower intake temp when it's hot.
Evolution Tuning Intake/Head "Heatshield" gasket ??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=719034


----------



## JasonParson (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JettaRed- I can't wait till you dyno your beast! I have been following your posts ever since you first got your charger!!!! Please let us know soon!!!!


----------



## Jazz (May 23, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

*Project Turbo BMW M3: The car gets cooler*
http://www.europeancarweb.com/projectcars/0303ec_projectbmw/
quote:[HR][/HR] from Project BMW M3 article
Cool Ride also provided a heat shield for the underside of the intake manifold, preventing heat from the block coming up against the intake plenum and warming the intake air.
According to our pyrometer gun, the underside of the intake plenum is now reading up to 50*F cooler thanks to these wrappings.
[HR][/HR]​Once I put on the smaller pulley I'm looking at:
- evoheatshield 
- heat shield or wraps for the underside of intake manifold
- aquamist or JoeZX6's intercooler 
- CAI


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Jazz)*

Bill - NGP in Aberdeen is doing a group dyno day saturday the 15th. I'll be there. ITs $55 for 2 pulls, free food, and tons of people to B.S. with.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

JEttared on the nuespeed payroll?!? just kidden


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Vegas_Jetta98)*

He should be!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Vegas_Jetta98)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JEttared on the nuespeed payroll?!? just kidden







[HR][/HR]​No, though I wish I was. I visited Neuspeed when I was on a business trip last year. I met Greg, Jeff, Aaron and others while I was there. Not only are they a great bunch of people, but their operation is big league. 
They stand behind their products and are focused on quality and bringing best of breed products to market. They are not the cheapest guy in town, but you can rely on their products. Do I think they are the only game in town? No. I happen to prefer Tectonics Tuning for cams and Autotech for their shifter.
Their R&D is top notch. They purchase cars to develop products around. In their stable, when I was there, were two Golf 2.0s (DBW and drive by cable); a 1.8T Golf; an Acura RSX Type S; and a new Civic Si. Now they have the R32. Those are not insignificant investments. The goal is to provide the best products available and I respect that.
Back when I mountain biked, everyone busted on Shimano. But without Shimano bringing quality products to market at an afordable price, there were be no market for the little guys to introduce their own products. Shimano is a market builder in which other manufacturers benefitted. Neuspeed is like that for the aftermarket VW world.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I don't think the evo heatsheild is possible for our application. If you look at the thickness of the gasket you will see that it will push the lower manifold to the front of the car more, this will cause the mounting bolts for the charger to be off.
BTW how much power do you guys think I might be running? 2.6 pulley, P&Ped lower manifold and head, 268/260 cam, NS exhaust?


[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 4:39 PM 3-9-2003]


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

15 psi non-intercooled?You are definitely pushing the envelope with non intercooled boost!!When you drive with your windows up,do you hear pinking from your engine going uphill under load?I am a 2.0 guy myself and have a turbo with SDS that I can program more fuel or boost retard,you guys have knock sensor system so your cars will pull back timing if it "hears" knock,somewhat reducing performance.Since I am a "2.0 guy"(That runs 96.5 trap speeds at 1/4 mile=14 sec.street car on 17" rims),I would like to help some of you guys out.Now in your quest for performance have you guys considered adding Toluene or Xylene to your gas?You can buy it at the hardware store and it makes an AMAZING difference running that stuff in your tank on a forced induction car,especially a non-intercooled forced induction car. I ran straighjt 92(all you can get in Hawaii) and it pings like a mofo,add the joy juice and no more pinguing,smooth power.Toluene and Xylene are the main knock-inhibiting ingredients in F-1 race fuel and people have been using it for years,try it,you'll like it and much cheaper than "octane boosterZ" that you buy at the parts store.I am building a 2.0 16v turbo this summer and can't wait for 280-300 hp in my Corrado2.0! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (SILVERADO)*

14 psi is easily reached; 15 psi just barely. However, no audible knock or pinging. I am also running water with approximately a 50% mix of methanol, which helps to cool the cylinders as well as reduce detonation. I haven't hooked the VAG-COM up in a while. Maybe I will and see how much timing is being backed out. However, I can accelerate to well over 100 mph in 5th gear going up some pretty steep hills (east coast mountains).
I've used Toluene in the past, but probably not in quantities that are significant. You have to mix approximately 10% Toluene with your gas, which is about 1.5 gallons, to raise the octane significantly. That gets a little pricey. That's why I turned to water--cheaper in the long run. Plus, Toluene is not something I like messing with.
I do appreciate your suggestions and willingness to help out. I believe the ECU and our knock sensors do a pretty good job protecting the engine.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

This is what i got this past weekend. I couldn't get the picture to load, so here is the link.
http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumPhoto.asp?userid=merlin703&album_id=134897&image_id=2

Its the new ABD CAI. They don't make them for our particular application, but I had it modified to fit with the charger. The car runs really nice with it and it sounds really good. 
What do you guys think?

[Modified by Merlin703, 3:43 PM 3-9-2003]


[Modified by Merlin703, 3:43 PM 3-9-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

i couldn't either.
what'd you do to mod it. how much?



[Modified by JettaRed, 6:49 PM 3-9-2003]


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Well, ABD only tested the intake on the VR6 and 1.8's, so the intake didn't fit in its original form. Not sure if it will fit a stock 2.0. Probably will. We had to cut off 3 inches at the end that connects to the MAF. Then we smoothed it out and fitted the silicone over it so you can't even tell it was cut.
The intake runs down the same way the AEM one does, but this pipe is 3 inches. I think the AEM is 2.5. It sounds great and i am pretty sure i gained a few horses.








The intake cost about $100 plus you have to get the filter. I had the filter already so not sure how much it will cost for both.


[Modified by Merlin703, 4:18 PM 3-9-2003]


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Jazz)*

Evolution Tuning Intake/Head "Heatshield" gasket ??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=719034&page=1
*zuren1cs response*
Alright, I got a response from Victor Franco at Evolution Tuning and would like to thank him for the time he took to answer my questions. The following is his response (text to the right of the ">" is from my initial letter, the formating of the text isn't perfect but still readable):
*
>Dear Evolution Tuning,
>
>There is interest and a discussion regarding your EvoHeatshield on the 
>VWvortex.com for the MkIII 2.0L.
>
>From the picture of the product, can I assume that installation involves 
>a new gasket against the cylinder head/the heat shield/new gasket >against the lower intake runners, then a new gasket between the upper >intake plenum and lower runners? (I see 3 gaskets and a heatshield that >appear to be part of the kit)
thank you for your message and the interest in our products.
correct, the kit includes 3 new OEM gaskets to guarantee proper sealing.
>If this is correct, how does the additional spacing affect the position 
>and mounting of the upper intake plenum? If I'm thinking correctly, this 
>kit would move everything 0.250"+ forward and up from present >orientation.
right, the entire manifold gets shifted forward by the thickness of the 
evoheatshield, about 0.250". However, the manifold is supported 
additionally with two bolts by a bracket (under the throttle on the exhaust 
side) that runs from the head to the underside of the manifold plenum. 
when installed, the evoheatshield creates a 0.250" gap between the manifold and this bracket (the gaskets have a negligible thickness because they get compressed down to about 0.015-0.010"). this gap is filled with two small 0.250"-thick cylindrical phenolic spacers (also included as part of the hardware) that also contribute to reduce any heat transfer from the head through the bracket. the manifold is therefore firmly supported using all the standard fixing points without bending or modifying anything. when 
designing our products, we put special effort in making sure none of them 
require you to damage or adversely modify your vehicle. this product, like 
many others can be removed without leaving any trace. additionally, a small bracket is also included to relocate the protecting alternator belt shield at the front of the engine next to the fuel rail.
>Also, do you have any comparative dyno charts or data to back up your 
>claimed gains and fuel economy?
we don't have 'horsepower' charts simply because the efficiency of the 
shield is dependent on many variables such as traffic, ambient temperature, etc. so, to state a figure would be to minimize the effectiveness under different situations. from personal experience, i have recorded up to 60 degrees in temperature drop after combined city and highway driving. you can place your hand on the plenum and feel it warm while the heat is really hot. but it is circumstancial. if you sit in traffic for a long time, eventually, the manifold will heat up simply by the second law of 
thermodynamics. but the advantage is that once you break free from the jam, and flow starts to circulate, you will notice how the crispness and 
response of the throttle return. one thing to make this happen quicker is 
by holding the engine speed steady at 3000-3500 rpm and you will literally 
feel the cooling of the manifold as you drive. the gains in economy have not been recorded "scientifically", they spring from the fact that a cooler. denser mixture will create a slightly heavier charge (compared to the standard engine) which will give additional torque. we have in files various testimonials on mpg gains, personally, our test GTI equipped with a std. techtonics catback and a schrick 272/268 assymetric cam gives us 32-33 mpg from around 29 before (with fresh BOSCH platinum 4+ plugs). we are working on a chart that will plot temperature gains from the head vs. temps at the intake manifold over time. it will be clear to see how the manifold remains at a lower temperature.

>Thank you for any info as I feel there will be a few 2.0L owner that would 
>be interested!
i checked the discussion at the site and i want to make some comments to 
dispel confusion.
first, the idea behind the kit is that it includes all the required parts 
to make a complete installation, nothing else is needed. everything has 
been tested and it works. it may be possible to find these parts for less 
but once you add the time to find them once you figure out exactly what you need, driving, phone calls, zeroing in the correct size hardware and custom building brackets, it may not look as attractive. we've done the hard work already. still at a msrp of 99.99, we believe it is one of the best deals around that actually works.
2) there is talk about how much increase in power do you get. well, it is 
really the other way around: you don't loose as much power to heat overt 
time as before. when you start your engine in the mornings everything is 
cool and fresh and it shows: the engine response is sharp. as time goes by 
and the engine reaches temp, heat start spreading all over. pretty soon, 
the water temp reaches 200F and the heat gets really hot, along with the 
intake manifold. even though the stay time of the column of air inside the 
intake manifold is very limited, the air picks a lot of temp on its way 
from the ambient to the hot engine bay, to the hotter intake hose, to 
finally get to the very hot intake manifold. after a while, the engine 
starts loosing that sharpness and the car begins feeling heavy.
the heat thins out the air, which means that less air gets into the engine 
per unit volume. remember PV=nRT, increase your gas temp and the gas needs more volume. if you have fixed volume, your amount of air gets reduced. by the way, this is why turbo cars have to use intercoolers, they rather breathe 170F air than 260-300F right off the compressor.
so, the idea behind the evoheatshield is to retard that unavoidable heat 
transfer as much as possible and conserve the sharpness and slightly added power of a fresh engine.
3) this same kit will work on an A4 2.0 provided the correct lower/upper 
manifold gasket is available (which we can supply). the problem is that we 
have not developed yet a required bracket for the alternator shield. this 
is why the kit is not yet been offered.
4) the EGR installation issue is because there is a section of metal tubing 
that attaches to the manifold from the EGR valve and it is hard, but not 
impossible, to bend so that the distance the manifold is shifted can be 
made up. by the way, the EGR valve is designed to recirculate some of the 
exhaust gases into the engine to reduce emmissions (and perfomance too) by diluting the mixture.
5) i think Wheel Man VW hit it right in the head as far as describing the 
feeling of this part. it is a sensible change, one that will make all other 
mods you have feel even better. after all, it is only a 100-buck aid. also, 
the evoheatshield makes a very noticeable difference in the summer, but in 
the winter, the intake manifold is actually cold. you could not give your 
engine colder air, and the peformance is great. this has been a great 
addition to cars with superchargers.
6) the question on how the manifold is shifted and how it is supported has 
been already addressed. no modifications or mutilations to our sacred VWs.
7) the key to the whole thing is the material the evoheatshields are made 
out of: it has very low thermal conductivity, or in other words, the rate 
at which it transfers heat from one side to the other is very low. think of 
it as wood, compared to metal. wood insulates better than say, aluminum, 
which absorbs heat very quickly. so it takes considerably much more time 
for the heat at the head to get past the shield. also, by not being 
directly attached to the head, it will cool off much quicker after getting 
hot, say when sitting in heavy traffic.
8) 0.250" seems to be a good compromise as far as the max allowable 
thickness & thermal protection vs performance for the evoheatshield. we 
could have gone much thicker but then, things really start getting 
extremely difficult as far as making sure parts are aligned and working 
properly, a lot of special brackets ($$$) would be required. the OEM 
gaskets get very thin once they are tightened against, they do not 
represent a problem at all.
9) questions on installation issues are all answered in our installation 
manuals.
i hope this helps understand the way this simple part works. this is one of 
those parts that once you try it, you become a believer. with more than 450 kits sold without problems, i can tell you that they deliver.
let me know if i can answer more of your questions. please contact cfi 
motorsports for ordering, 1 800 989 9260.
sincerely,
Victor M. Franco
Evolution tuning, Inc.
*


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

I've had a bad rattle from my catalytic converter for some time, so I finally bought a new one, and decided to upgrade the exhaust at the same time. I went with Milltek (the VR6 version). It looks good and sounds great (mellow, deep & smooth).
Does it give more power? Probably not, but it's hard to tell, especially since the outside temps have been all over the place the last few days. It's definitely not a must-have mod with the supercharger.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

Very nice. But, why did your cat give out? (Not the one in the picture.







)


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Evolution Tuning Intake/Head "Heatshield" gasket ??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=719034&page=1
[HR][/HR]​So do you guys think this will interfere with the charger mounting points? I want to order this kit this week but I don't know if the charger will still bolt up correctly.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Very nice. But, why did your cat give out? [HR][/HR]​who knows. I had this pretty bad rattle off and on for a while, and my best guess is that it was the catalyst working it's way loose. I guess I could have gone to the dealer to have it checked out, but I pretty much try to avoid them at all costs (in this case, the cost was $340







). Getting the Milltek is just part of my "I'm spending 300 bucks, why not 600 more" warped logic.
quote:[HR][/HR]So do you guys think this will interfere with the charger mounting points? I want to order this kit this week but I don't know if the charger will still bolt up correctly.[HR][/HR]​Moving everything forward a 1/4" sounds pretty sketchy. First off, I don't think the brackets towards the back of the charger will line up at all. The one on the passenger side swings out away from the charger, but there is no play for it to move forward. I don't remember how the driver's side looks. I guess they could be bent forward a bit. Another concern: will the back/underside of the charger hit anything, like the heatshield? I would carefully measure everything out before buying. If it fits, it would be worth a shot.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
Moving everything forward a 1/4" sounds pretty sketchy. First off, I don't think the brackets towards the back of the charger will line up at all. The one on the passenger side swings out away from the charger, but there is no play for it to move forward. I don't remember how the driver's side looks. I guess they could be bent forward a bit. Another concern: will the back/underside of the charger hit anything, like the heatshield? I would carefully measure everything out before buying. If it fits, it would be worth a shot.
[HR][/HR]​Good points and I think you are right. I think the evo shield will be more trouble than it's worth. Plus, I really doubt it would make that much difference even if it does fit.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Another point worth mentioning (if not done already) is the fact that our SC kits came with a different gasket from the thin stock ones (between the SC and lower manifold) which I think does a better job of insulating anyway. 
Plus, our upper manifold is different from the stock one in that it has A SUPERCHARGER IN IT!!!!! No matter how much you insulate it from the rest of the engine, it still has rotors inside it spinning at 14k rpms (or more, I forget) creating heat. So with our application, even if it fits correctly, it would not be as beneficial, because it will not lower our manifold temps as much, if it really does anything at all to begin with. I think the $100 would be better saved towards buying a water injection setup. Also, the gasket set does nothing to fight radiant heat from the head itself, which will always be there


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

You pretty much summed up what i was about to say. The charger makes the heat we are really worried about. Take the $100 and send it JoeZx6's way for an intercooler setup.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

what if i were to keep a bag if ICE on the charger








did i say how much i love the 2.6 pulley ? I LOVE IT


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

2.4, 2.4, 2.4, 2.4


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I dropped a huge bag of ice on my charger before I dynoed once. I don't think it helped though lol


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

You're joking, right?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

not at all. My friends made me do it. I was like "ok, if you think its actually going to do something go ahead and do it, just don't get my belt wet."
I am getting dynoed this weekend at NGP but i doubt I'll do any ice


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I've seen guys in muscle cars do it at the track too (put bags of Ice on the intake manifold), I dont think its all that







but I dont know how much it would really help. That particualr night it was hella hot and humid out, my car ran like poo


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Hey 2kjettaguy,
What does NGP charge for a dyno run? I was thinking about going up one weekend to see what kinds of numbers my setup is putting out. Of course i will go up after the 2.6 pulley is on.








All of us 2.0SC people should make it a GTG at NGP one weekend. Maybe they will give us all a special rate if we get enough people to show up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



[Modified by Merlin703, 8:40 PM 3-10-2003]


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've had a bad rattle from my catalytic converter for some time, so I finally bought a new one, and decided to upgrade the exhaust at the same time. I went with Milltek (the VR6 version). It looks good and sounds great (mellow, deep & smooth).
Does it give more power? Probably not, but it's hard to tell, especially since the outside temps have been all over the place the last few days. It's definitely not a must-have mod with the supercharger.
















[HR][/HR]​You have two very nice cats (kitty & Milltek). I was seriously thinking about getting the Milltek but alot of 12v Vr6 guys say it doesn't add any power.
I wish someone with the S/C had a before & after dyno to show any performance gains with a cat-back. That goes for other mods.
So I just have the S/C & BMC panel filter. I'm going to get it dyno'd before I do anything else. What mods would you suggest?
- 256 or 260 cam
- aquamist or Joes intercooler
- 2.6", 2.5" or 2.4" pulley
- CAI
- etc...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You pretty much summed up what i was about to say. The charger makes the heat we are really worried about. Take the $100 and send it JoeZx6's way for an intercooler setup. [HR][/HR]​Okay you guys talked me out of it. Wish I could make the dyno at NGP


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

NGP's dyno day is like $55 with air fuel I think...


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Where exactly is NGP? interested in finding out my numbers.
Are there any other dyno locations close to NJ?


[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 1:08 AM 3-11-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

My recommendations:
TT268/260 Cam
Joe's IC (1st choice) or Aquamist
2.4" pulley (or 2.5" if you're conservative)
CAI or DIY cone
My set up:
TT268/260 Cam
Aquamist 1s before the rotors
2.4" pulley
Cone filter (may need a shield for the summer)


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Does Joe already have an IC produced?








Just wondering.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

what do you guys think I should do for an air filter/box? I can't use the one that came with the SC, because it doesn't fit right in the A2 engine bay. I moved my battery to the rear a while ago, so I have room in the drivers side of the bay, which is where I'd like it. I want to put it there so I can shorten the intake piping, hopefully reducing the intake temps a little (cause the pipe sits right over the hot engine). 








I have about 3500 square inches of carbon fiber in my basement that I will use (not all of it, I hope). I am looking at either making a factory type airbox, which would be basically square with a drop-in K&N, or at doing a cylindrical one, like the BMC (their design, but similar to what I am going to build):
















I have the time (and believe the knowhow) to make either type just as well, so I am just wondering if one would be more beneficial than the other. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

With the BMC you can use some sort of cold air plumbing down to the front of the car correct? I think that would be more functional than a stock-like airbox. I think the BMC looks cooler too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

How about thermal wrap on your intake piping?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How about thermal wrap on your intake piping?[HR][/HR]​That would help to, but I noticed when I relocated my intake pipe (from infront of the charger) it stopped getting hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thermal wrap sounds like a pretty good idea if you want to keep the stock setup, that might be something I'm gonna look into since the intake piping does come right over the front of the engine.
On another note:
Those of you guys that have a cam in your 8v, did you do it your self? Was this a difficult install? I am conteemplating doing it in my MK3 but im trying to get a feel for whats involved and whats the difficulty level.


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

Where can I find some info on Joes mod intercooler? What page on the forum?
Been away for a while with no time for search at the moment. Thanks


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wish someone with the S/C had a before & after dyno to show any performance gains with a cat-back. That goes for other mods.[HR][/HR]​yeah, I would have really liked to do it, but I have no idea of where to go around here, and I just don't know if I'd have the time. But one thing I'm convinced of is that the "butt dyno" is nearly worthless, especially for mods that may or may not add just a few hp. I know that depending on the mood that I'm in, my car can feel very different. Of course, cold weather makes a huge difference too. So I've gone back and forth on whether there has been any gain with the exhaust. In the end, I like it, but not for any performance reasons.

quote:[HR][/HR]My recommendations:
TT268/260 Cam
Joe's IC (1st choice) or Aquamist
2.4" pulley (or 2.5" if you're conservative)
CAI or DIY cone
[HR][/HR]​I don't have the cam, but pulley plus some sort of cooling is a must. I'd say:
minimal upgrade: 2.6" pulley
recommended: 2.4" + Aquamist (or IC)
As far as a CAI, I had the velocity and didn't like it much. It's a nice piece, but the supercharger whine was so loud that it was comical, and I actually felt like a lost power. I've now got a do-it-yourself fatty abs plastic intake going from the lower vent up to the stock, cut-open airbox. Feels and sounds good, cheap, and fun to make.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

A cam swap isn't too hard if you've worked on your engine before. Autotech has a good instruction sheet for ABA engines on their website, http://www.autotech.com/instructions/i1091093.pdf


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wish someone with the S/C had a before & after dyno to show any performance gains with a cat-back. That goes for other mods.[HR][/HR]​Well I have a 'before supercharger' dyno where I put out ~105 HP, and in the next couple months I will be dynoing again so I will have the 'after charger' dyno. Then I will be doing other mods like CAI, cam, water injection, smaller pulley, and then I plan on dynoing again. Sorry I already had the cat back before I dyno'd


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

pics of the easy cam install for a mkIII
































1. New cam from Neuspeed 268 lift/.438 duration. Short shifter there too!!
2. Valve cover is off, old cam still in great shape
3. New Neuspeed cam is in- note engine assembly lube on the lobes.
4. Nice cam adjustable gear!! Vroom!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

You also want to put assembly lube under the bearing caps.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

jettared is correct. also- someone asked about how hard it is to swap cams? easy in a mkIII
- remove intake plumbing and disconnect egr (if applicable)
- remove upper intake manifold (7 hex screws 10mm). MAKE SURE NOTHING FALLS IN THE LOWER INTAKE MANIFOLD OR YOU"LL BE RIPPING APART YOUR CYLINDERHEAD!!
- release tension in timing belt
- remove valve cover (8 8mm bolts)
- remove cam cover (i forget)
- remove cam- 4 8mm bolts i believe held mine in - you can see them in the 
pics
- install new cam and timing gear. PUT ENGINE ASEMBLY LUBE ON CAM LOBES AND UNDER BEARING CAPS!!!!
- with the upper intake manifold off it also a good time to do a tune up and replace plugs, wires, rotor, distributor cap etc...

put back in reverse order- replace valve cover and intake manifold gaskets!! they're cheap! now is also a good time to replace the timing belt since its off anyway. align timing with timing light. i also changed my oil at this time too. with everything reassmbled and timing correct, hold car in neutral at 2000 rpm for at least 20 minutes to let lobes seat themselves. 
go out and race. enjoy the lub-dub-lub-dub sound at stoplights
i'm 1/2 asleep at work here so please correct me if any of this is wrong
--will


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

You can also download an instruction sheet from Autotech, http://www.autotech.com/instructions/i1091093.pdf.
The best thing to do is to stuff clean rags into the lower manifold when you take the upper manifold off (or duct tape over the holes if you haven't used it up already to seal your windows from a bio-chem attack!







).


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... I've now got a do-it-yourself fatty abs plastic intake going from the lower vent up to the stock, cut-open airbox. Feels and sounds good, cheap, and fun to make.[HR][/HR]​Pictures please!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

When replacing your cam, it's also a good time to check your lifters. With the cam in place, use a wooden or plastic wedge to press down a lifter. If you can fit a .2mm feeler gauge between the cam and lifter, it needs replacing.
Actually, you could probably get away without replacing it now, but you should. Lifters are a bit pricey though, $16 or $17 each from http://www.vwparts.com. Retail, they are $20. With the cam out, just grab and pull them up--they come right out.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've had a bad rattle from my catalytic converter for some time, so I finally bought a new one, and decided to upgrade the exhaust at the same time. I went with Milltek (the VR6 version). It looks good and sounds great (mellow, deep & smooth).
Does it give more power? Probably not, but it's hard to tell, especially since the outside temps have been all over the place the last few days. It's definitely not a must-have mod with the supercharger.















[HR][/HR]​
So how is the new exhaust. I have decided on the milltek but was going to get the 1.8 T. How did it bolt up, any mods needed or was it direct? Did you really pay $900 for the system? I thought they were like $500.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So how is the new exhaust. I have decided on the milltek but was going to get the 1.8 T. How did it bolt up, any mods needed or was it direct? Did you really pay $900 for the system? I thought they were like $500.[HR][/HR]​The Milltek cat-back exhaust was $600. The catalytic converter (with downpipe & flange) was $340 from www.all-catalytic-converters.com. I only got that because my old one was rattling. Their product is ok, but definitely _not_ an upgrade from stock.
Getting the old cat off was tough. I had to dremel off the steel bands that hold the sleeve on the exhaust pipe since the bolts were not budging. Then the bolts holding the flange to the exhaust header needed some serious force. Easily the worst part of the whole process was pulling the flange down and out. Crawl under you car and see how much room you have for this - man that sucked. Maybe dropping the subframe is the right way to do it, but I managed without resorting to that.
If you're just getting the catback from Milltek, then you'll have a much easier time. You still will have to get the sleeve off that connects the pipe after the cat to the one before the resonator. Kind of a pain. Do _not_ cut the pipe here. You need all the length after the cat. Then you will have to cut the pipe between the resonator and muffler to get the old system out. I unhooked all the hangers so the system was just hanging down, giving me more room to cut. I used a Skil reciprocating saw (from Lowe's for $60). This one, or one like it, is highly recommended. I had to cut the pipe in two spots to get it out - cake with the right tools. Finally you're ready to install the Milltek, which is by far the easiest part of the whole operation. Everything bolts together nicely, and hangs from the stock hangers. You'll see how it works when you take the old system out. I just did a ghetto dremel job on my old valance, so I can't say how well it lines up with the cut-out valance, but it should be good.
Good luck, and let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

Hey guys , I havent been around for a while but Id like to share with all of you a recent problem I had with my charger. It seems that neuspeed thought about the front to back movement of the charger but forgot about the side to side movement (caused by the tightening and loosening the belt) I couldnt figure why i wasnt producing more than 4 psi , for some rason my belt was always slipping, as it turns out 4 out of the five bolts that hold down the charger to the lower intake manifold had sheered. it was just being held in place by one bolt.( the long one furthest from the pulley.) If you guys are having problems keeping your belts tight enough to build correct PSI you might wanna check this out


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey guys , I havent been around for a while but Id like to share with all of you a recent problem I had with my charger. It seems that neuspeed thought about the front to back movement of the charger but forgot about the side to side movement (caused by the tightening and loosening the belt) I couldnt figure why i wasnt producing more than 4 psi , for some rason my belt was always slipping, as it turns out 4 out of the five bolts that hold down the charger to the lower intake manifold had sheered. it was just being held in place by one bolt.( the long one furthest from the pulley.) If you guys are having problems keeping your belts tight enough to build correct PSI you might wanna check this out







[HR][/HR]​OMG


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*

Has anyone tried any other company's plugs? I think when I run my MSD I might go with a set of NGK's


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

I ran TR55's when I had a nitrous kit on my car, seemed like quality plugs. I dont know how the temp range works, I was just recomended these from a friend running N20 on his firehawk.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... If you guys are having problems keeping your belts tight enough to build correct PSI you might wanna check this out







[HR][/HR]​Wow! How'd they shear? The are only torqued to 4 ft/lbs. That's incredible!
You can get replacement bolts at any quality hardware store.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My recommendations:
TT268/260 Cam
Joe's IC (1st choice) or Aquamist
2.4" pulley (or 2.5" if you're conservative)
CAI or DIY cone
My set up:
TT268/260 Cam
Aquamist 1s before the rotors
2.4" pulley
Cone filter (may need a shield for the summer)[HR][/HR]​I almost got the Milltek cat-back. Neuspeed said a cat-back would make a much bigger difference than Cam. Some vortexers have said the Milltek cat-back sounds beautiful almost like a BMW. But I'd rather spend my money on something that really does add performance.
In the 1.5 years I've had the supercharger I've never taken it off. I just spray belt dressing on the pulley. When it's off for Joe's IC & smaller pulley I'll change the Cam. 

I was told the TT268/260 Cam would always throw the CEL. What is the performance advantage of this Cam compared to a 260 or 256?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
I was told the TT268/260 Cam would always throw the CEL. What is the performance advantage of this Cam compared to a 260 or 256? [HR][/HR]​The 268/260 has a little more top end than the 256. I don't know how it compares to the 260. The 268/260 does not throw a CEL if you raise the idle a little. With a VAG-COM you can raise it 50 rpm from 780 to 830. It does not seem to be a problem.


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

JETTARED- Where can I get info on Joe's IC? How much it cost?


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*proportional: Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I remain unsure. A cold dense charge popped my RX-7, and it was fine in the heat as the computer and MAF kept the ratio proportional. 
Ah, I just had to borrow my buddy's FCD (fuel cut defeat), it was glorious until that rear rotor died. 2 of 3 apex seals chipped and a few dings in the aluminum rotor housing and no dings in the turbo vanes. 
I've thought about electroplating a couple rotors for book-ends. Monster pistons would be great too. blah blah....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JETTARED- Where can I get info on Joe's IC? How much it cost? [HR][/HR]​Send joe at IM at joeZX6.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Ok, I am getting the 2.6 pulley this weekend. I was wondering if there was anyone in the Newport News area of VA that could help me install it. I wouldn't want to mess this up trying to do it myself. I will have the pulley on sunday. I am in no rush to get it installed just wanted to see if there was anyone out there who could help. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can always go north (hint hint to JettaRed) because i live in NOVA.


[Modified by Merlin703, 7:35 AM 3-12-2003]


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

Merlin: I live in Williamsburg, and could help, but timing will be an interesting issue. Sunday is out for sure, during the week is bad, and I'm traveling the following weekend. When I did it myself, I ended up forcing it off with the charger in place, and that's not such a great idea. If you pull the charger off, then the rest will be cake. If you procrastinate enough, I'll help later!
JettaRed: Pictures of my ghetto intake are useless without at least taking the battery out. I'll try to do this soon, along with a rough parts list.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

I appreciate it man. I am in no rush to get this thing on, so whenever is good for you. I may have it on by then but who knows. I didn't install the charger myself, so taking it off would be new to me. Not sure about you. I want to do it right though, you know what i mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

I live in Middletown, near Frederick. I don't know what my plans for the weekend are, but I could help out if the timing is right. Send me an email and I'll provide a phone number.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You can get replacement bolts at any quality hardware store.[HR][/HR]​they didnt shear because of how tight they were, they sheared because the SC was moving side to side ....my guess is that it was a stress fracture...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You can get replacement bolts at any quality hardware store.
they didnt shear because of how tight they were, they sheared because the SC was moving side to side ....my guess is that it was a stress fracture...[HR][/HR]​So the head sheared off the bolts? Or do you mean the nuts stripped the thread and came off? I am a little confused by what ya mean. Do you have to get a new lower intake manifold?
On another note... those of you with MK3's (or X-Flow heads), did you have any problems with the rear pulley side mount? I'll try and get a pic to explain better, but there is a 2 piece mount almost directly behind the pulley and it requires you to put a bolt into the head (kinda sideways through a hole next to the heat shield). I could not get the bolt to thread in???? It seemed as though rust had filled in the threads. I ended up only using one part of that brace in the back. I just checked it like once a week and it held great but I am a little nervous and will try and do it right when I pull the charger. This prolly makes no sense I'll try and get some pics, I am just wondering if any one else raqn into that. 5:30 Time to go home and get some


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what do you guys think I should do for an air filter/box? I can't use the one that came with the SC, because it doesn't fit right in the A2 engine bay. I moved my battery to the rear a while ago, so I have room in the drivers side of the bay, which is where I'd like it. I want to put it there so I can shorten the intake piping, hopefully reducing the intake temps a little (cause the pipe sits right over the hot engine). 







[HR][/HR]​So I decided to do a somewhat similar setup to the BMC one (cylindrical CF housing with filter inside). I started it today, since my epoxy just arrived yesterday. It is still in the early stages, so it will be better when completed (smoother finish, no ripples once I sand and do a final layer). This is the main housing (yet to be trimmed) that the filter will sit in. It is flaired on the one end, to accept the base of the filter, which will be sandwiched with a cap made of CF also (where the engine side plumbing will attach) The other end will have a tapered cap on it (bringing it down to about 3-4") for ducting to attach, to force air in. I'll post more pics as I get further along, just thought I'd show you what it is looking like right now (since it is long wait due to dry time







)


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

FYI, the filter will go in the opposite direction from how it is facing in the first filter pic. The base of the filter goes in the wider part of the housing - just reread my last post and it sounded a little confusing


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

ohh my god that's nice blubayou. very nice work . the finished product is gonna look very good.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

blubayou you should start making carbon box filters and sell them


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
So the head sheared off the bolts? Or do you mean the nuts stripped the thread and came off? I am a little confused by what ya mean. Do you have to get a new lower intake manifold?[HR][/HR]​No what happened is that the bolts snapped in half leaving the threaded part of the bolt in place. we succesfully taped those ends and removed them.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I would love to make them to sell (cheap, since they would be pretty inexpensive to make, if I were to make a mould that was reusable and I'd let people source there own filter locally), but I am more concerned with the function than finish, which would probably be an issue for selling them. I like the way unfinished carbon looks. Most poeple buying stuff made form carbon want it visible/high gloss, so peeps can see it for the WOW factor. In person it doesn't look really outstanding, just looks like a dark cylinder, till you look closely. The flash just pics up the weave more
Maybe I'll make a few more when this one is done, sionce they could really work with any application. I'll take it one step at a time. Don't want to get ahead of myslef here


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Velocity731)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
No what happened is that the bolts snapped in half leaving the threaded part of the bolt in place. we succesfully taped those ends and removed them. [HR][/HR]​You should really contact Greg at Neuspeed about this. They will want to know what happened so they can make sure it's not something that will happen again.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Just keeping this thing at the top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

Interesting post for those considering the EVO HeatShield--> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=750267
I think this proved the concerns expressed on this thread.


----------



## BlooBeetle2 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

What about:

Placing a small intercooler where the airbox used to be, and spraying the intercooler with N2O or CO2 like Nitrous Express' N-tercooler kit?
Cheaper than water injection...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (BlooBeetle2)*

The kit may be cheaper but water is a heck of a lot cheaper than N20. N20 runs about 40$ a bottle. I was gonna monkey around wtih nitrous injection to cool the charge but I ended up selling my kit a couple months ago.
Question for those running water injection, is the water activated by a boost sensor or rpm activated?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Interesting post for those considering the EVO HeatShield--> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=750267
I think this proved the concerns expressed on this thread.[HR][/HR]​The letter from Evolution did say that users with the EGR valve will have some difficulty installing it, which is one thing he was compliaing about.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Question for those running water injection, is the water activated by a boost sensor or rpm activated?[HR][/HR]​Adjustable boost sensor. I plan on tapping into the TB like JettaRed recently done, when I connect mine.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Question for those running water injection, is the water activated by a boost sensor or rpm activated?[HR][/HR]​It depends on the kit. The 1s is simply boost controlled. The 2c is controlled by the fuel injection duty cycle, so you could consider it rpm controlled.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Okay, from what this thread is saying that the Neuspeed supercharger needs back pressure from the exhaust and going with free-flow is not worth it. JettaRed went with a VR6 exhaust. What other exhaust would be compatible. Should I just leave the stock or is it better to change the muffler side?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

It's not the "Neuspeed" charger that needs backpressure, but superchargers in general need a little while turbos do not--the turbo itself provides the necessary back pressure.
Now, other people are going to swear that a low restriction exhaust is the only way to go. I just know from my personal experience that I didn't like it. As I've said, I felt I lost a little low end while getting a lot of noise--not worth it to me.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Makes sense that it needs backpressure. 
I am kinda in between. I know that you need backpressure. But my car already had a high flow exhaust before the charger. this includes tt cat, and neuspeed exhaust. I also have a P&Ped head, 268/260 cam with the 2.6 pulley. so far seems to feel good. but then again I never had it without exhaust. 
Can spin the tires fron 1500, which is good enough for me. besides I think the duration and timing of the 268/260 cam can kinda get rid of the problems with high flow exhaust.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Now, other people are going to swear that a low restriction exhaust is the only way to go. I just know from my personal experience that I didn't like it. As I've said, I felt I lost a little low end while getting a lot of noise--not worth it to me.[HR][/HR]​How do you guys feel about a high flow cat? Has any one gone from a cat-back with the charger and added a high flow cat? How did it feel? I have a VR6 TT cat back and was thinking of a high flow cat, but I am worried that will really kill my low end. But a high flow cat should be better than no cat right (straight pipe)? I think I'll just hang on to the stock cat for now but we'll see. What about headers, any one running 'em?


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

Buy a cat-back with a 30-day satisfaction guarantee. Then get a before & after dyno of just the cat-back. If it performs to your expectations then keep it otherwise return it.
I know a tuner which will do this on any performance product. Of course I have to pay:
- before dyno
- install
- after dyno
- uninstall if not satisfied


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's not the "Neuspeed" charger that needs backpressure, but superchargers in general need a little while turbos do not--the turbo itself provides the necessary back pressure.
Now, other people are going to swear that a low restriction exhaust is the only way to go. I just know from my personal experience that I didn't like it. As I've said, I felt I lost a little low end while getting a lot of noise--not worth it to me.[HR][/HR]​Gee Bill, do you like work for Neuspeed or something? Your last name don't happen to be Neumann? You seem to have a passion with Neuspeed like we all have a passion for VW.







Nah, I'm just kiddin







But it seems that stock looks like the best answer for exhaust question or just swap out the stock muffler for a little more flowing one. Bill by chance did you try the Neuspeed one, or better yet did anyone try the Neuspeed SC with their exhaust?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

I've only had stock exhaust, a Magnaflow cat back, and a stock VR6 exhaust. I prefer the last.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

just thought I'd post an update to my GMC airbox construction:
I just need to do a little more trimming/sanding and one or two more layers of CF for a few parts and it will be ready to rock. I have yet to make the outboard side of the housing, which will be a tapered piece to which hose can attach to bring in cold outside air. I am trying to get this done quick, cause I got the bug now and REALLY want my car on the road again (been off for 4 months for winter) by the end of the weekend. I got the reg and insurance done today, so within 48 hours I should be rolling








Left end (outlet side) goes to the MAF/TB:








Outlet side again, looking into the filter. Notice the spots where a little trimming will be necessary:








Inlet side, yet to have the tapered cover for cold air hose to attach to:








Quick question (my car is about 15 miles away right now so I can't just run and look). What is the intake piping diameter, is it 3"? Don't know if it is any different for A3's/A4's but this kit is for an A3 if it matters. Thanks,
Greg


[Modified by blubayou, 8:24 PM 3-14-2003]


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

I am very curious to see how it sounds as compared to the regular open K&N I had (p-flo). I bet it will be pretty loud right now, without the inlet side cover on, since that side of the housing is about 6.5" in diameter. Anyone think it would be worth putting a layer of heat reflective film on the inside of it (very thin)?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

I would think because of its location it wouldnt really need any heat reflective material, I mean that thing is gonne be behind the bumper pointing down, right? I believe the intake tubing is 2" in diameter, I should be working on the car this afternoon so I can verify it. Sweet design man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

The MAF diameter is slightly under 3".


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Would a cat-back & CAI add at least 8whp? The question is which products?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would think because of its location it wouldnt really need any heat reflective material, I mean that thing is gonne be behind the bumper pointing down, right? I believe the intake tubing is 2" in diameter, I should be working on the car this afternoon so I can verify it. Sweet design man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Thanks. I got off my butt and installed it last night. I cut the intake pipe to locate this behind the drivers side h/l (essentially cut off the straight section and was left with an elbow, which was all I needed). I ran it for about an hour today and immediately popped the hood and felt the pipe and filter housing right after I got out of the car. Neither showed any signs of heatsoak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I still have a few little things to do to totally complete it, so once it is 100% done, I will post the rest of the pics. I may post up some tomorrow, just to show how it is currently oriented, although I am going to alter it slightly anyway.
I am SOOOOOOO happy to have it back on the road again. I forgot how fast this car is







I spent most of my day in it today, trying to find excuses to drive.








One side note, for the A3 guys, this may be helpful. I found for a while that my car would run weird at idle, but if I unplugged the MAF, then plugged it back in, the car would run 100% again. I wasn't sure of the reason, but I was concerned about the extension for the MAF being the cause. I think the MAF is a very sensitive item, and the extension to the factory wiring harness may cause some disturbance to the signal. So last night, I removed the extension that brings the MAF plug from the pass side to the drivers side (wire that came with the SC). Then I rerouted the stock MAF wiring by disconnecting the clips along the firewall, and it reaches the MAF where it is currently (driver's side). Basically I was able to plug in the MAF with the stock plug, rather than with the extension from Neuspeed. I drove all day today and it did not show any of the symptoms that it has shown in the past. Just something to think about


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

dynoe'd my car at NGP this weekend. I put down 139hp and 146tq. A 2 hp gain from last time. What mods have I done since last time? ATP intake, 268/260 cam, turn 2 power pulley and switch from the stock pulley to 2.6. 
The curves are super smooth. HP peak is 6000 rpms with only a 5hp dropoff until 6800. Torque is a nice flat curve. I had my air-fuel ratio measured as well. Get this - Its perfect. Its totally across the board between 14 and 15 then gets more rich between 5000 and 6000 rpms where is richens up to 13. Aren't boosted cars supposed to run more rich than that? That's almost perfect stoichmetric across the board, meaning max power. 
The mods I have done only changed my HP peak. Overall the intake, smaller pulley, crank pulley and 268/260 added 2 horsepower and no torque. Weeee







It may be slow but the Air-fuel curve is perfect lol.
My brother's all motor VR6 put down 178hp/165tq. My only thoughts is that I must have more power than my younger brother - no?
There was 1 other Neuspeed supercharged car there. It was the red one with 19" rims, Oettinger body kit, etc. The show car. He has the same mods as me except runs the 256 cam and was running 100octane on the dyno. He put down 144hp then a 139 run. 
Thoughts? I'll get the scan later when my dad's super-computer is free










[Modified by 2kjettaguy, 7:18 PM 3-16-2003]


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

2kjettaguy,
I'd like to see both of your dynos both before and after the cam. if you want to send the large scans to me I could shrink them and host them for you.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (StevenT)*

I'll scan it when i get back from the girlfriend's house... or tommorow sometime. I've got plenty of places to host http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I dynoed my car saturday. Neuspeed 256 cam, 2.6 pulley, turn 2 aluminum crank pulley, and injen cai


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Busted Water Pump*

On the way to work today, my coolant alarm goes crazy. I think it's the temp sensor again and hook up the trusty VAG-COM (after I pull over to let the temp go down again). Well, the temp is going crazy high.
I figure it's the thermostat. I get the car towed to the nearest VW dealer and buy a thermostat--they stuck me for $47!







and $25 for a gallon of G12 coolant!















I drive home (close by) and pull the old thermostat out. Pop it in some boiling water and, behold, it works. I get feeling around insider where the thermostat came out and can move the impeller. I call the dealer--they don't stock water pumps!





















(I hate idiotic behavior.) So I order one from Impex and save about $70 and will get it the same time the dealer could have gotten it.
So, I proceed to pull out the water pump. This is what I found.








I wonder if the dealer will take back the thermostat.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

Is the 256 cam better than the 260? Will I benefit in using the Neuspeed fuel pressure regulator? JettaRed, didn't you have this setup?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]On the way to work today, my coolant alarm goes crazy. I think it's the temp sensor again and hook up the trusty VAG-COM (after I pull over to let the temp go down again). Well, the temp is going crazy high.
I figure it's the thermostat. I get the car towed to the nearest VW dealer and buy a thermostat--they stuck me for $47!







and $25 for a gallon of G12 coolant!















I drive home (close by) and pull the old thermostat out. Pop it in some boiling water and, behold, it works. I get feeling around insider where the thermostat came out and can move the impeller. I call the dealer--they don't stock water pumps!





















(I hate idiotic behavior.) So I order one from Impex and save about $70 and will get it the same time the dealer could have gotten it.
So, I proceed to pull out the water pump. This is what I found.








I wonder if the dealer will take back the thermostat.







[HR][/HR]​
Thats sucks man. at least you did not nuke the new head








I just got a job at donaldsons VW. Ive been there a week and hate it








man this warm weather today is NICE!!! but the boost is not so nice now, hehe


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (Lotust)*

OK here's my dyno sheet from Saturday:








Here is my sheet from the spring. Stock pulley, stock cam, cone filter, exhaust, etc. 








Honestly it doesn't look like much changed.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (Rage In The Machines)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is the 256 cam better than the 260? Will I benefit in using the Neuspeed fuel pressure regulator? JettaRed, didn't you have this setup?[HR][/HR]​I think they are going to be pretty much the same. I think the 260 is cheaper, though (at least from TT). 
I had the 256 and now have the 268/260. Honestly, I couldn't tell a whole lot of difference at first. The 268/260 does come on a little stronger on the top end, though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (2kjettaguy)*

Well, besides gaining a few whp, you kept at least 10whp at redline. Must be the cam.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

torque is a lil higher at the top end, too


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (blubayou)*

Yeh top end is definately improved. I've been saying that all along.








I'd be interested to see how Jettared's car does on the dyno.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (boosted bora)*

boosted bora, did you get your dyno a NGP. 
2kjettaguy & boosted bora, what mods do you guys have? What size wheels did you use.
Great dyno's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 11:44 PM 3-17-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

my wheels are 17" audi TT wheels. Same tire size as stock vw 17" tires.
My mods:
Charger
2.6" pulley (belt is NOT slipping)
ATP intake
turn 2 crank pulley
268/260 cam
Magnaflow exhaust
since last time I dynoed I added the cam, both pullies and the intake.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I'm going to dyno my car which has only the S/C & BMC panel filter.
Currently I have my 15" steel rims with winter tires. I also have 6-spoke
Audi TT wheels with Yokohama AVS Sport tires (heavy). It would be
interesting to see the difference between the lighter 15" & heavier 17" 
wheels.
It's too bad I can't do the dyno on the exact same machine. So my dyno 
with the TT wheels is your car minus:
- 2.6" pulley
- ATP intake
- turn 2 crank pulley
- 268/260 cam
- Magnaflow exhaust
I wonder if you guys with the smaller pulley & more boost would benefit
from custom remapped software. I noticed that each stage for the
vf-engineering supercharger has custom remapped software.
• Stage 1 bolt-on "ready to run" 6.0 psi with custom software.
• Stage 2 consisting of larger intake pipe, filter,
injectors, 8.0 psi pulley, *custom remapped software*.
• Stage 3 consisting of 9.5 psi pulley, air to water
charge cooling heater exchanger system and *custom remapped 
software*.
I'm sure Neuspeed wouldn't do it but I was just wondering if we would get
bigger gains when boost is increased with custom remapped software. 


[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 12:14 PM 3-18-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

most likely to provide fuel when the centrifugal charger kicks in earlier. Also the kit probably starts off with mild timing retard, more with the 8.0 pulley, and less with the intercooled setup. 
I think those kits are going to be nice. Too bad they are so expensive though.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I just browsed VF's website. Its really nice. From the looks of their 2.0 kit it seems like a positive to using the vortech charger is that it does not require much horsepower to drive the unit. The way their projected #'s are laid out vs. how much boost are where they should be without parasitic loss 
However, ouch on the price. 3k to get going, stage 2 +$750, stage 3 +1500. That's $5250 for $230 hp to the crank. I'll take $230 to the crank!
You know a Crazy Ray's $40 junkyard turbo and a rebuild kit is looking so sweet right now


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]most likely to provide fuel when the centrifugal charger kicks in earlier. Also the kit probably starts off with mild timing retard, more with the 8.0 pulley, and less with the intercooled setup. [HR][/HR]​The stageII kit comes with larger injectors also. The chip probably needs remapped for the different fuel delivery.

If it takes 25 HP to drive the NS charger at 10 psi is that crank or whp? I'd assume crank.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Yes, it's at the crank. So, in other words, 139 whp plus the typical 15% transmission loss plus 25 hp equals approximately 185 hp at the crank.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yeh there's nothing magical about the numbers or how they are achieved except they don't seem to be hit with as much parasitic loss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wonder though why my setup didn't gain anything in peak #'s?
smaller pulley & cam. They changed the way the motor feels, which is awesome but didn't show higher #'s. I am not pissed, just trying to figure out what's holding this thing back!


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

All Mini's have a 1.6L engine.
The Cooper S is supercharged with an Eaton supercharger that's also intercooled.
Cooper One
90 hp
Cooper
115hp
Cooper S
163hp
155 lb-ft torque
Schnitzer Mini (tuner)
200hp @ 6200rpm 
221 lb-ft torque @ 4800 rpm
The Schnitzer engineers gave a further boost to the standard engine of the "S" through optimised compressor ratios and remapping the control unit.
Does anyone know what supercharger is used on the Cooper S?


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR] from http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/
German tuner Hartge have been working behind the scenes since the
launch of the Mini Cooper S and have now launched their 200hp tuning
package. This TUV-approved tuning package modifies the standard car's
Eaton supercharger compressor and drive assemblies, together with a
revised engine management system, has squeezed an extra 47bhp out of
the 163bhp unit from the Cooper S.
Although TuV approved at 200hp, dyno testing suggests that cars are
actually developing 212-215hp. This engine-tuning package is available
immediately to order, at a price of £1,499 or $2,348.77 USD.[HR][/HR]​115hp NA -> 163hp supercharged -> 200-212hp tuned supercharged


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (2kjettaguy)*

Evan,
What gear did NGP do your dyno in?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

I replaced my water pump this evening. I also took the opportunity to set my cam gear to exactly 0 degrees. It was at about 1/2 to 1 degree advance. My max boost is now about 12 psi, so I think the cam setting may affect max boost. I also repair the stripped bolt, so I'll be able to play around with it now.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

My dyno was in 3rd gear. I did 3rd gear the other 2 times I've dyno'd so I decided to keep it consistent.


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (2kjettaguy)*

What is the best pulley to use with the supercharger without water injection? I still have the 2.8" pulley on the charger.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (WhiteJett)*

Since you have 91 octane, I would stick with the 2.6" pulley.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

What if you can get 94 octane, what do ya recomend?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (vwtuning)*

If you're talking Sunoco 94, I haven't found it to be any better than 93. I would stick with the 2.6 or 2.5 without water injection. The 2.5 is borderline. You won't have serious problems, you'll just not get maximum performance in hot weather.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

Yep, I was talking Sunoco. I used to use it with my Chipped NA 2.0 and liked it but when I got the charger I though 93 was just a s good, maybe even better.
Did you have to 'tune' the water injection or is it plug and play? I am talking about the cheaper one (stage one I think ???) Are you guys (maybe just Jettared) still spraying before the rotors? Happy friday! Almost







time


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (vwtuning)*

I also think Sunoco 93 is better than Sunoco 94. Yes, you have to fiddle with the Aquamist to get it perfect, but it's not that hard. You just have to decide which nozzle to use and when you want it to come on. I'm finding that before the rotors works a little better than after--less disposition for a CEL.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

Seems like that would be good because it it would cool the rotors / charger too. Have you swapped nozzles before the rotors too add more water? Have you seen any negative affects?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (vwtuning)*

I'm still using the smallest nozzle. I may go a little bigger in the summer when it gets in the 90s.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Cam Gear*

Nice day today, so I decided to play with the cam gear a little. First I tried 2 degrees retard. Power really cam on toward the end. Then I tried 5 degrees advance. Now the power builds smoothly and really comes on, only earlier, like around 5000 rpm. I'm getting 7 psi of boost before 3000 rpm. The water really seems to help, but I did get a CEL. Gonna read the code and see what it says.
I got the CEL chasing a BMW 325is down an on-ramp. I soon lost him when we got on the highway. I know he was running because of the smoke coming out of his exhaust. Then this guy in a big pickup wanted to run. I let him get ahead of me a little distance while I searched for cops. There were none and I had a clear shot at him going up a mountain. I gave chase and before I knew it, I looked down and was going 120. I caught him by then and backed off. The car was still pulling strong.
Bottom line, the cam gear and water helped a lot. Gotta go see what the CEL was.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cam Gear (JettaRed)*

Sounds like you had fun today Bill







. I spent a couple hours putting the stock manifold back on and rewiring and routing hoses. Car is going back to the dealer next week for powertrain warranty on the tranny. Hopefully the new tranny will hold up a little longer than the last one, cant wait to get her back and boosted again.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Gotta go see what the CEL was.







[HR][/HR]​Cylinder 4 misfire! Surprised?
Interestingly, I reset the code and ran the car just as hard under the same settings for water, etc. I really think that the ECU adapts to certain conditions and when they change suddenly, I get a misfire. Because, when I reset the code, I don't get the misfire (as easily).


----------



## BlooBeetle2 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Cam Gear (JettaRed)*

What happened to joe's $200 intercooler option thread?


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

What do you guys think would be the best type of nitrous system that I could run with the sc? I mean dry, wet, direct port. 
I only want a very small shot of nitrous. I am talking about 25 - 30 shot.
I was also wondering if this would work similar to the water injection some of you guys are doing?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (Merlin703)*

alright, so i finally got all my parts together- the supercharger, aquamist 2c water injection, 310 cc fuel injectors, p&p lower intake manifold, and p&p cylinder head. is this going to be too big a project to tackle in 1 weekend so i can drive my car to work monday morning? 
where can i get a copper headgasket to lower the compression ratio? some say i can double up on the oem headgaskets. any thoughts?
--will


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Double up on the OEM gaskets if anything....if you use a copper head gasket, you'll wanna o-ring your block/head....
*edit* I just noticed you're running a 268 cam....what are you going to run with the S/C?


[Modified by VW97Jetta, 8:32 AM 3-25-2003]


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (VW97Jetta)*

do you mean what kind of timing advance/retard am i going to run? or what cam am i going to run? the 268 cam will stay in there- i have the adjustable cam gear to advance/retard timing as necessary. the msd 6btm will also alow me to retard boost. in the end it will be a delicate balancing act. 
do any of you think it would be ok to just do the cylinder head, 310cc injectors and the charger for know and put off the aquamist till the following weekend if need be? i've got the 2.6" pulley on the charger, direct from neuspeed.
--will


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (MicrobiologyNerd)*

quote:[HR][/HR] is this going to be too big a project to tackle in 1 weekend so i can drive my car to work monday morning? [HR][/HR]​I can only comment on the charger and the aquamist, but I'd say that comes to one full day's work. Also, I'm not sure I'd want to do many different mods all at once. If the car doesn't run right, or your CEL lights up, you may have a hard time figuring out what's wrong.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (jcha)*

i figured on friday night and all weekend to do it all. the thing is, i dont want to pull apart the car 100 times.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (MicrobiologyNerd)*

You're replacing your head? Then I would limit it to the head replacement and the charger. The biggest problem with the Aquamist is finding a place to mount the pump and mounting it. I have a MKIV, but have pictures on my website of where I mounted it. It's not terribly complicated, just time consuming.
I can tell you that I mounted my head and charger in one evening, but I've gotten good at this stuff by now. It will take you a little longer if you've never had the charger mounted. I would just worry about getting the charger on and if you have time, then you can tackle the Aquamist. You won't need the aquamist right away with just the 2.6 pulley.
P.S. My mechanic resource advised AGAINST stacking OEM head gaskets when I asked the same question.


[Modified by JettaRed, 11:48 AM 3-25-2003]


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

jettared- i figured i'd do head, charger and injectors. i was gonna mount the aquamist pump to the strut housing, thats the only place i can, really.
also, i wont get knock without the aquamist in there?
--will


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Why lower the compression and why the larger injectors?
None of us have lowered compression and none of us have found that we needed so much fuel that large rinjectors were needed. 
If anything you'll probably lose power by lowering the compression


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I forgot you mentioned injectors. You may find those are too big. Stock injectors are 210cc (19lbs). I had tried 24lb injectors and found they were too much--I was way rich all the time. (Look back through the thread; check the index on page 1.)
30lb injectors are going to give you problems. I'm running stock injectors at 14 psi with no problem. The 2.6 pulley is going to get you to 9 psi. If you are having fueling problems, a rrfpr is a lot simpler approach--at least you don't have to pull the charger off to replace it.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (2kjettaguy)*

being new to forced induction, i've probably made mistakes. i was under the impression that a lower compression will let me run more boost and more fuel would be needed to go along with more boost for more hp. 
so no one here would recommend lowering compression? jettared has already said that larger injectors will have me running rich all the time


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (MicrobiologyNerd)*

lowering compression is a safety measure to prevent knocking and piston explosion in the case of poor tuning. Really you can run plenty of compression with boost if your timing is good and you have enough fuel. At 9psi you don't really need to worry about it. Especially with water injection protecting you from pre detonation.
The neuspeed kit comes with the proper measures in place to run up to the 2.4" pulley.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (2kjettaguy)*

2kjettaguy- thanks for the info! what about the other mods i have? (see my sig) the cam and imsd ignition are what i'm concerned about the most.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (MicrobiologyNerd)*

The cam should be fine and the ignition system should keep you from getting the random misfires alot of us get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When you've got everything tuned in I think your car should show some good numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then again I added alot of stuff and saw 2hp. Who knows


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The cam should be fine and the ignition system should keep you from getting the random misfires alot of us get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​I've never heard of anyone running a 268 cam w/ forced induction. I would do some research before turning that key. It may work but then again.....


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (TooLFan46n2)*

It should be fine. I run a 268/260. All the 268 does is keep the exhaust valve open longer. If its open too long boost will "blow by" and go out the exhaust. If that's happeneing you'll know.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (TooLFan46n2)*

toolfan- how adverse could running the 268 cam be with the supercharger? i'm going to email neuspeed directly too.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (2kjettaguy)*

evan- i could fix that by retarding the timing right?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Evan explained already explained the differences...I know TT and others recommend running only a 256,260, or 268/260 cam. This doesn't mean it can't be done with no bad effects, I'm just passing on what they say.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (TooLFan46n2)*

The other thing is that the 256, 260 and 268/260 have mild enough lift that you can use stock springs. But, since you have the 268 already, you have probably already done the valve springs.


----------



## drivin' (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

I have seen intercoolers on the NS supercharger I just want to see more detailed pics. If any one could help me out it would be a huge help.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (drivin')*

doubt it. If you are referring to the one in a mag a while back with the FMIC, it wasn't really hooked up, just there for show


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (drivin')*

I just recieved an IM form Greg Woo. I asked him if it was beneficial to use the Neuspeed fuel pressure regulator. He replied that on a 2.6 it wasn't necessary but on our *prototye 2.4* it is. Gee, a factory Neuspeed 2.4, Sweet.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Cam Gear (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nice day today, so I decided to play with the cam gear a little. First I tried 2 degrees retard. Power really cam on toward the end. Then I tried 5 degrees advance. Now the power builds smoothly and really comes on, only earlier, like around 5000 rpm. I'm getting 7 psi of boost before 3000 rpm. The water really seems to help, but I did get a CEL. Gonna read the code and see what it says.
I got the CEL chasing a BMW 325is down an on-ramp. I soon lost him when we got on the highway. I know he was running because of the smoke coming out of his exhaust. Then this guy in a big pickup wanted to run. I let him get ahead of me a little distance while I searched for cops. There were none and I had a clear shot at him going up a mountain. I gave chase and before I knew it, I looked down and was going 120. I caught him by then and backed off. The car was still pulling strong.
Bottom line, the cam gear and water helped a lot. Gotta go see what the CEL was.







[HR][/HR]​hey bill my cam ger is still at 0 .. what do you think i should set mine to ? i have the 2.6 with no water YET


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (Lotust)*

I'm at 2 degrees retard and the car seems to run really well. The power comes on a little earlier, which is contrary to what is expected. I suspect that FI with a cam gear will behave differently than with a NA engine.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (JettaRed)*

Neuspeed is selling their supercharged Golf with the 2.4" pulley.
quote:[HR][/HR]Psst...want to buy a car? The NEUSPEED Golf 2.0 Supercharged project car is looking for a new owner. This 2001 Golf GL is loaded with practically every accessory in the NEUSPEED catalog, plus a Projekzwo body kit and 19"RH Evolution wheels. 
Powered by NEUSPEED's roots supercharger, and fitted with a ported and polished cylinder head, a 2.4"pulley, and an Aquamist system, this car weighs only 2,600 pounds and puts out roughly 165hp at the crank. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Neuspeed's Website
Powered by NEUSPEED's roots supercharger, and fitted with a ported and polished cylinder head, a 2.4"pulley, and an Aquamist system, this car weighs only 2,600 pounds and puts out roughly 165hp at the crank. 
- Ported and polished cylinder head
- Aquamist water injection system 
- 2.4"pulley
- T304 2.0 in Stainless Steel Cat-Back Exhaust 
- Sport camshaft 
- P-Flo
- RH Evolution C5 19 x 7.5 Wheels 
[HR][/HR]​I hope they are underrating their test car?
Neuspeeds 165hp at the crank would be about 140whp.
Maybe those huge 19" wheels must have robbed some 10hp?

Neuspeed must have dyno'd their car several times during modifications.
Everyone following this thread knows they added the P&P, Aquamist 
water injection and 2.4"pulley after the initial supercharger install. 
I just wish they could have provided us with their dyno's.
I know Neuspeed says they don't like to post dyno's because every car is
different. Neuspeeds car is the same year with the same engine as my car.
I expected them to provide good helpful information on performance mods.
Selling their test car tells me that Neuspeed has completed the tuning of
2.0L supercharged VW's. It's now time to spend move on.
*Damn it, I expected them to provide some excellent information on their mods. I remember Greg Woo saying that Neuspeed would add a section to their website just for supercharger mods. They provided this site http://www.apsoutlet.com/neuspeedsc.html which they haven't updated in 1.5 years.* http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## synistyr (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Cam Gear (Golf_2K2L)*

Well, considering how long it took for them to update their own website ("Coming soon, fall 2002!").. I wouldn't recommend holding your breath.
As for http://www.apsoutlet.com/ ... nothing really mind-blowing there. A Cat-back exhaust, snorkle free intake and lightweight wheels.. That's it?
How about a better cam, water injection, a smaller pulley, better spark, a CAI/RAM intake, midpipe or catback exhaust, bigger injectors, adjustable cam gear, lightened flywheel, a P&P, lightened crank pulleys.. and on and on. Basically everything discussed in this monster thread.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (synistyr)*

If i were to remove the charger to work on a possible intercooler project do you think I would be able to drive the car? assuming the stock manifold and 3 bar FPR goes back in


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (2kjettaguy)*

I think that *revised engine management* along with an
intercooler & 2.4" pulley would produce much better gains?
The engine management chip is still the original software for the 2.8"
pulley with no intercooling.
I say we should get together and pressure Neuspeed into producing
revised engine management software for intercooled - 2.4" pulley applications.
I don't care about CARB approval.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Cam Gear (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If i were to remove the charger to work on a possible intercooler project do you think I would be able to drive the car? assuming the stock manifold and 3 bar FPR goes back in[HR][/HR]​I don't see why not. I would swap out the chip also. This week I'm going to put my stock manifold back on. I will be running stock chip P&P head, 268/260 cam and 4 bar FPR to prevent running lean.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Cam Gear (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think that *revised engine management* along with an
intercooler & 2.4" pulley would produce much better gains?
The engine management chip is still the original software for the 2.8"
pulley with no intercooling.
I say we should get together and pressure Neuspeed into producing
revised engine management software for intercooled - 2.4" pulley applications.
I don't care about CARB approval.[HR][/HR]​Funny you say this....I agree with you, however I'm not holding my breath for Neuspeed. Although the Neuspeed chip is good I'd rather not have a Neuspeed chip. Neuspeed always makes there stuff conservative.
WHat I need to know is when Neuspeed programs a chip do they set a limit on timing advance? For instance will our chips run 15+ timing? Or is set to a maximum of 0 or 5+ degrees timing?? I know JR has reported -20 degrees timing but with the Aquamist he was able to almost achieve advance timing (-7 or -5 degrees I forget). Turbo guys like speed that use SDS are running +20 degrees. Also does anyone know what happens when you advance the timing? Like does it effect the air/fuel mixture at all? For instance in Evan's dyno his A/F was 14 across the board. If he had more advanced timing would his A/F continue to be 14 or would it flucuate up or down?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (TooLFan46n2)*

The timing I reported as -X degrees was ignition timing advance. I can measure upwards around -30 degrees (advance) when cruising on the highway. Timing advance will produce more power, but also increases the tendency to predetonate (ping or knock). Therefore, you need to run higher octane fuel or cool the charge. That's why chip makers say you have to run premium fuel.


[Modified by JettaRed, 9:19 AM 3-31-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Cam Gear (JettaRed)*

So assuming the NS chip has low timing advance I could get a custom chip made with more timing advance and shouldn't run into problems since I will be running Aquamist with water/methanol and the intercooler?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cam Gear (TooLFan46n2)*

Hey guys, good news... the dealer is covering my tranny replacement, what a relief! Hopefully this is the last time I'll have issues








A while back there was some talk about just how small of a pulley you could run without over reving the charger at redline. Any body remember just how small you can go?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (TooLFan46n2)*

Test drove a 2003 GTI 1.8T today. Nice, but not quite as responsive at the SC. However, once the turbo spools up there is a lot of torque.
Does anyone know what the stock boost is on a new 1.8T?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cam Gear (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If i were to remove the charger to work on a possible intercooler project do you think I would be able to drive the car? assuming the stock manifold and 3 bar FPR goes back in
[HR][/HR]​You'll be fine like that, I drove around for a week with the NS chip still installed running the 3 bar and stock manifold. Car ran a little rich but was fine. If your gonna be doing it for an extended period I would put the stock chip back in just to be safe.
What kinda intercooler are you thinking about? A while back there was a guy talking about hacking the charger to do a FMIC or something like that, has any one heard if its been completed? any pics? I am kinda interested since my charger is off the car right now.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (vwtuning)*

Bill I think the stock 1.8t motors run 10-12 psi. The 180hp's at least. 
I am considering building an intercooler like Joezx6 or intercooling a ttttttuuurrrrbbbbo lol


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (2kjettaguy)*

Here is a great reason to have children! My daughter's 1997 Chevy Cavalier is acting badly, so she needs a more reliable car. What better car to give her than good 'ole JettaRed? I know this car inside and out and can continue to maintain her. But most importantly, she'll stay in the family. (I'm talking about the car, not my daughter. She'll still stay in the family, as well.)
While some of you may think this awful, I promise I'll keep the name *JettaRed* and continue to contribute. But now, you could call me *GTIblack*.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cam Gear (JettaRed)*

So Bill will she keep the charger? Hopefully you will continue to tinker with it and keep us updated









Has any one tried anything smaller than the 2.4" pulley?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (vwtuning)*

ooo your getting a 1.8t?
How about some 2.0t? hehehehe I may be changing directions myself


----------



## Jazz (May 23, 2001)

*Re: Cam Gear (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think that *revised engine management* along with an
intercooler & 2.4" pulley would produce much better gains?
The engine management chip is still the original software for the 2.8"
pulley with no intercooling.
I say we should get together and pressure Neuspeed into producing
revised engine management software for intercooled - 2.4" pulley applications.
I don't care about CARB approval.[HR][/HR]​I remember Greg Woo mentioning that the chip would be reprogrammed when they installed an intercooler or increased boost. This has been mentioned by Greg Woo in this tread and the Old Intercooler thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=114452
Greg Woo says those of us that want more power are a minority. I say he's full of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

would GIAC be able to program a chip for us?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

yes, but why would they want to?


----------



## loghauler (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

My question is this, we (my wife and i) have a 2000 golf FULLYCHARGED we may drive it 100 miles a month---break it out on really nice days, you know, I'm going to get the 2.5 pulley Can I just fill the gas tank up with say 110 octane "racing gas" without the water injection??? I read this whole post and I didn't see any mention of that , only thing I read was the fuel additive.


[Modified by loghauler, 12:21 AM 4-1-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (loghauler)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My question is this, we (my wife and i) have a 2000 golf FULLYCHARGED we may drive it 100 miles a month---break it out on really nice days, you know, I'm going to get the 2.5 pulley Can I just fill the gas tank up with say 110 octane "racing gas" without the water injection??? I read this whole post and I didn't see any mention of that , only thing I read was the fuel additive.[HR][/HR]​How much is racing gas? Must be $5 or $6 per gallon by now! I'm putting the 2.5 back on my car and taking out the Aquamist when I give the car to my daughter. I may even put the 2.8 back on for her.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

i'll ake that 2.5 pulley from you bill


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I've got a 2.5" pulley laying around. Never used


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (2kjettaguy)*

how much shipped evan?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (MicrobiologyNerd)*

$75?


----------



## loghauler (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (MicrobiologyNerd)*

yea but at 100-200 miles a month that will last a little while. Could I run straight racing gas without hurting anything??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (loghauler)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yea but at 100-200 miles a month that will last a little while. Could I run straight racing gas without hurting anything??[HR][/HR]​Good point. I would say that as long as the gas is unleaded, you'll be ok.


----------



## loghauler (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (JettaRed)*

Well I'm going to give it a try, since it's my wifes' little hot-rod, and she's not a speedster a tank of gas will last a while. But once in a while i get to PLAY (WWWOOOWWW) I like it already with the 2.8 but , NEED the 2.5 use all know where i'm comming from. Can't hardley wait to get the gas --- 7 miles away a gas station has cam 2 in 3 different octane levels - 2 of which are unleaded. By the way I got a lot of good info from here thanks to everybody!!!! I'll let use know how it works out.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (Jazz)*

quote:[HR][/HR] from Jazz
I remember Greg Woo mentioning that the chip would be reprogrammed when they installed an intercooler or increased boost. This has been mentioned by Greg Woo in this tread and the Old Intercooler thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=114452
Greg Woo says those of us that want more power are a minority. I say he's full of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
[HR][/HR]​Yeh, I remember that old Intercooler thread. Neuspeed was almost ready to add an intercooler, increase boost and provide new engine management software. I was jumping for joy.
Then Greg Woo mentioned they did a survey and only us vortexers were interested. Everyone else was happy with what they got. What a bunch of BS. He also said other stuff that never happened.
I'm sure almost everyone with a Neuspeed S/C would have loved to get info about upgrades. Now I understand why there are so many vortexers that hate Neuspeed.
Greg, you must realize the consequences of upset comsumers that will never buy another Neuspeed product. WTF, you don't care you're making a mint.


----------



## Tabby Cats (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: So What?*

Golf2k2L,
Why don't you just email NEUSPEED and ask them what happened to the intercooler idea? That seems like the logical way to obtain the information you are looking for, right? It's not like they charged your credit card and then failed to ship the product, right? I've been following this thread off and on for a while and I don't ever remember NEUSPEED *promising* to offer the intercooler. I remember they said they were experimenting with it. And I remember later they said it was too expensive for them to produce. And finally, if you check the main page of the Forced Induction Forums, there's JoeZX6 who is working on an intercooler idea already with NEUSPEED's blessing. 
-AA- 


[Modified by Tabby Cats, 7:33 AM 4-1-2003]


----------



## Tabby Cats (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: So What?*

Okay, I just sent NEUSPEED an email and asked them to take a look at this thread again and answer Golf2k2L's question. Honestly guys, we can't expect them to use telepathy to figure out when we need a question answered....
--AA--


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: HIGHER ALTITUDE PULLEY FOR NS SUPERCHARGER (2kjettaguy)*

is that a deal? or is that how much i can get them for everywhere?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So Bill will she keep the charger? Hopefully you will continue to tinker with it and keep us updated







[HR][/HR]​I'm going to leave the charger on.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cam Gear (JettaRed)*

Wow Bill that was quick, looks like you already took possesion of the car! Does the stock 1.8T feel faster than your modded Jetta?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cam Gear (vwtuning)*

You guys think I can run a 2.5" with 93 - 94 octane WITHOUT water injection? Or am I







for even thinking about it? TIA


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Cam Gear (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys think I can run a 2.5" with 93 - 94 octane WITHOUT water injection? Or am I







for even thinking about it? TIA[HR][/HR]​Only in the winter...I think if you run a 2.5" in the summer the car will be super slow from timing retard.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam Gear (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow Bill that was quick, looks like you already took possesion of the car! Does the stock 1.8T feel faster than your modded Jetta?[HR][/HR]​I think ultimately it will, but with 50 miles on it I'm not "exercising" it completely. Wait until breakin is over.
Right now, the Jetta is still a little quicker off the line--instantaneous power. The turbo takes a little to get going if it isn't already rev'd a little. That's why I'm thinking of putting a bigger pulley back on for my daughter.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Cam Gear (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's why I'm thinking of putting a bigger pulley back on for my daughter.
[HR][/HR]​Is that so she can't beat ya
















Any other oppinions on the 2.5" with out water injection? I am about to buy it and would like as much feedback as possible. TIA.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: (Golf_2K2L)*

Golf 2k2L, synistyr, & Jazz:
I'm sure none of you intended to be either rude or insulting towards me, but your previous postings were both. Golf2k2L, I perceive that your frustration is based on a lack of information about intercooling options, and you are simply venting your frustration out in public rather than contacting me directly.
Okay, can we set some quick ground rules here? *If you want information from our company, your best and fastest route is to email me or call me directly. Your slowest and least successful route is posting a comment or question in this thread.* Joe ZX6, Greenveedub, jettared, and Evan can all confirm that I answer emails and pick up the phone when they need to reach me.
Regarding the intercooling option, somewhere back in the 82 pages of this thread is a summary of our company's cost study on it. It does *not* say that people were uninterested in power upgrades. What it says is not enough people were interested in an intercooler program that was going to cost $1000++ retail.
Why would it cost $1000+ retail, you ask? Because our company's products go to market primarily through a 3 step distribution chain. It travels from our company to a regional warehouse distributor, from the warehouse distributor to a local dealer, and from the local dealer to the retail customer. So, when we set up our retail pricing, a profit margin has to be incorporated for each distribution level. This is how a hub-and-spoke distribution network, using independent distribution partners, operates. That extra markup for dealer/distributor profit on an item is what keeps your favorite speed shop/parts retailer in business. 
However, I think an independent company or an individual, following the same concept of using an intercooler, heat exchanger, reservoir tank, and pump, could deliver the product to market at half the cost by simply bypassing our standard distribution chain and offering the product to you directly. Right now both * Even Dent and JoeZX6* have expressed an interest in providing this service, so we are trying to provide them with technical information as they need it.
Let's review: 
(1) The fastest way to get information is to contact us. Email or phone works great. Insulting me or the company on this thread works poorly. By the way, thanks to AA (Allen) for alerting me to recent thread developments.
(2) Our company cannot release a cost-effective intercooling kit. The markup on the kit as it moves through our distribution network would make it unreasonably priced. However, several interested and saavy individuals have contacted us with an interest in developing the kit on their own, and JoeZX6 has a separate thread started on the Forced Induction Forum.
Thanks for the airtime!
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


[Modified by NEUSPEED, 11:02 AM 4-1-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Cam Gear (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any other oppinions on the 2.5" with out water injection? I am about to buy it and would like as much feedback as possible. TIA.[HR][/HR]​Dude I'm telling you the 2.5 will absoultley suck. I ran the 2.6 last year with no water and the car was ssllloooowwww because of all the heat. There were some points when the car would actually stop pulling (around 5.8k) because timing was being pulled so far back. Buy the 2.5 pulley since its cheap and wait till you get some water. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## synistyr (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (Golf_2K2L) (NEUSPEED)*

Dude, chillout.
All I was commenting on was how long it took to update your website. I don't think that's exactly earth-shattering. I never said anything discouraging about your product or your company.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: (synistyr)*

Synistyr:
Sorry to lump all three of you in the same category. Your comments were a little mellower compared to the other two. But my point is the same -- if you want information from me, just send me an email or call me. For example, the entire time I was working on the new website, I was still available by phone and by email to answer questions. People on Vortex and on other boards were asking each other when the new site was going to be done. Why wouldn't they just ask me directly?
Best Regards
GW


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (synistyr) (NEUSPEED)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Synistyr:
Sorry to lump all three of you in the same category. Your comments were a little mellower compared to the other two. But my point is the same -- if you want information from me, just send me an email or call me. For example, the entire time I was working on the new website, I was still available by phone and by email to answer questions. People on Vortex and on other boards were asking each other when the new site was going to be done. *Why wouldn't they just ask me directly?*
Best Regards
GW[HR][/HR]​You should have kept the BANNER page updated with the new anticipated implemention date. 
Did you really want everyone in North America contacting you about the implementation date of the NEW website.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (synistyr) (Gaucho)*

Everyone makes mistakes - we are all human...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (synistyr) (2kjettaguy)*

Talked to Greg about the Neuspeed chip for the 1.8T. He says that Aaron is more conservative than the other chip manufacturers, so maybe the numbers aren't quite as high. However, I've been impressed and happy with the charger chip, so maybe the NS chip is in the future (plus it's $150 less than the others!).
Also, I drove the Jetta again today (had to pick it up from work) and am not disappointed at all in the supercharger's performance. I believe the 1.8T does offer more potential, but the SC is close to the 1.8T (if not better) in city driving. I think the 1.8T will have the advantage on the open road and I do like the taller transmission--I can hit 60 mph in 2nd. But all in all, the SC is not that far off in driveability and performance.


----------



## synistyr (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (synistyr) (JettaRed)*

JR:
Yours is a bit different from the basic bolt-on tho.. how do you think it would compare with just the SC, without any changes to the pulleys, cams, cam gear, H20-injection?


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed) (NEUSPEED)*

JettaRed when vortexers on this tread asked for you to dyno your monster you always complained about the cost. You've got the money to buy a new car then you've got the money to dyno that monster. 
Tell me why both Neuspeed and yourself have not produced a dyno with all the bells & whistles on (cam, aquamist, 2.4" pulley ...etc).
I suspect the gains aren't much more than the S/C and TT 2.5" exhaust (136hp & 147torque).


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Why no dyno (Gaucho)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed when vortexers on this tread asked for you to dyno your monster you always complained about the cost. You've got the money to buy a new car then you've got the money to dyno that monster. 
[HR][/HR]​How about it's his perogative, maybe he doesnt wanna waste money dynoing. Money that could go towards his new car. If your so curious why not send him a check and I'm sure he'd be happy to do it.
quote:[HR][/HR]Tell me why both Neuspeed and yourself have not produced a dyno with all the bells & whistles on (cam, aquamist, 2.4" pulley ...etc).
[HR][/HR]​Why should he tell you about Neuspeed, he doesnt work for them. Did you not read what Greg Woo posted earlier? If you have a question/comment for Neuspeed then EMAIL NEUSPEED! It bugs me that after all Bill has done for this thread and fellow 2.0SC users people are giving him ish.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Why no dyno (vwtuning)*

Gaucho wrote:
"Tell me why both Neuspeed and yourself have not produced a dyno with all the bells & whistles on (cam, aquamist, 2.4" pulley ...etc)."
Gaucho, this is *really* easy. Email me directly with a request for the dyno sheet. Include your first and last name, and your return email address. Make sure you have Adobe Acrobat on your computer. I will email you a PDF file in return. If you wish to load the PDF file to a web page, then link the image to this thread, that's fine. Just as long as you post my comments as well. 
My email address is [email protected]
Ask and you shall receive (to the best of my ability.)
Sincerely,
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED



[Modified by NEUSPEED, 1:54 PM 4-1-2003]


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]On the way to work today, my coolant alarm goes crazy. I think it's the temp sensor again and hook up the trusty VAG-COM (after I pull over to let the temp go down again). Well, the temp is going crazy high.
I figure it's the thermostat. I get the car towed to the nearest VW dealer and buy a thermostat--they stuck me for $47!







and $25 for a gallon of G12 coolant!















I drive home (close by) and pull the old thermostat out. Pop it in some boiling water and, behold, it works. I get feeling around insider where the thermostat came out and can move the impeller. I call the dealer--they don't stock water pumps!





















(I hate idiotic behavior.) So I order one from Impex and save about $70 and will get it the same time the dealer could have gotten it.
So, I proceed to pull out the water pump. This is what I found.








I wonder if the dealer will take back the thermostat.







[HR][/HR]​WOW!!!!! my car was out of comission for a while and guess what...same freaking problem!!!!!the damn plastic impeller on the water pump was broken just like the picture above!!! some of you may have seen my thread on golf/jetta 4 ..this damn thing caused my head gasket to go.....if you guys overheat...stop immediately!!!


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Busted Water Pump*

Wow, lots of bad vibes on here all of a sudden. That's too bad. All I can say is that I've had my charger for 16 months, I'm still _very_ happy with it, and I don't feel slighted by Neuspeed in any way. They provided a terrific product with excellent support. They decided not to pursue an intercooler, but are supporting those that are looking into it, and we can't blame them for not developing a custom chip for every combination of mods out there. My car is now plenty fast for _me_, I've been able to do the work and tinkering myself, and it has been 100% reliable. That's everything and more that I wanted for my money. I think expecting even more from Neuspeed is unreasonable and unfair.
Now back to the regularly scheduled bickering. It's a nice day out, and the growl of my exhaust and the whine of the supercharger is too much to resist.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (jcha)*

My next mod with be a cat-back.
jcha, how do you like your Miltek?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (Golf_2K2L)*

dang, can't you read, I'm goin' drivin'!








ok, seriously, I like the Milltek a lot. More and more the longer I have it. I had a couple of quality issues with it (light scratches and a deformed pipe, see pic). My emails to stratmosphere have been ignored (I was hoping to get a bit of a discount for the damage), but I don't care enough to pursue it further. The sound is quiet, but deep, with a nice growl to it. Performance gains? Hard to say. I would guess some, but not enough to buy it solely for hp. Looks and sound are nice though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (Gaucho)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed when vortexers on this tread asked for you to dyno your monster you always complained about the cost. You've got the money to buy a new car then you've got the money to dyno that monster. 
*Tell me why both Neuspeed and yourself have not produced a dyno with all the bells & whistles on (cam, aquamist, 2.4" pulley ...etc).*
I suspect the gains aren't much more than the S/C and TT 2.5" exhaust (136hp & 147torque).







[HR][/HR]​As for me, I would rather spend $80 on something other than a piece of paper. I'm convinced no dyno made any car go faster or look nicer or anything else. I don't have the money to throw away, but I do spend it on things worthwhile.







After the first dyno which Hillside Imports graciously sponsored, I knew my car didn't drive any differently.


----------



## loghauler (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed)*

Hay toolFan, what gas were you running? Did you try anything higher than 93-94 octane?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Why no dyno (loghauler)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hay toolFan, what gas were you running? Did you try anything higher than 93-94 octane?[HR][/HR]​Not yet, I was planning on running 110 sometime but with the methanol in the aquamist it raises the octane rating up a quite a bit.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Why no dyno (TooLFan46n2)*

Hey guys , see if you can help me out??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=780071 
Please!!!!!!!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Why no dyno (Velocity731)*

Hey Bill are you still injecting before the rotors? Hows it working out and has any one else switched and seen an imporvement? I'm asking cause I'll be getting a setup soon







and I think I'm gonna run it before the rotors.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: OIL Pressure (Velocity731)*

Velocity,
Go to your thread. I have posted a reply.
Greg W.
NEUSPEED


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: OIL Pressure (NEUSPEED)*

the fact that neuspeed has taken the time to come on here and try and resolve any issues that any of you are having is an a+++ in my book .....
1 -in any performance application there are going to be problems hence hightening performance ......
you guys are stepping up to the plate and giving a sh*t thats alot more than other companys have done responding on this thread is the best thing you could have done ...i dont use your product but (i have a custom turbo settup )if i had a plain driver and couldnt fabricate my own kit i would deffinitle give your product a shot ...... hope to see some of you at the etown vw show and go this weekend
(probably in my rearveiw at the track but) i have the blue rabbit with white rims and slicks come to the pits and say hello itll be running low 12 ,,,high 11,s twards the end of the day (no roll cage so only the last few passes wil be fast)


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Off topic -- Allen's 81 Rabbit*

Alright Allen! Old school 4-headlight Rabbit. That is one sick ride my man. I wish we had never sold our original 1981 Rabbit project car. We installed a bore & stroke kit that punched it out from 1600 to 1972cc, and the original Oettinger 16V cylinder head conversion. Mahle 10.2:1 pistons. 174hp normally aspirated. Would have made a great engine for a turbo conversion. Sold the car in 1984 to buy a Scirocco II.
Thanks for reminding me of the old days.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
As for me, I would rather spend $80 on something other than a piece of paper. I'm convinced no dyno made any car go faster or look nicer or anything else. I don't have the money to throw away, but I do spend it on things worthwhile.







After the first dyno which Hillside Imports graciously sponsored, *I knew my car didn't drive any differently.* [HR][/HR]​JettaRed, once your get back from playing with your new toy (GTI) I think you might want to correct what I've highlighted. 
Your Hillside dyno in this tread does not display. You might want to fix it.
I'm going to get the Neuspeed 60mm cat-back. Also, I'll do a before & after dyno. I'm doing this to provide vortexers information on which mods work with the SC. This is something I wish more supercharger owners would have done from the beginning.
I suspect the cat-back will be a good mod. Who knows but we'lll see.
PS. (I think TabbyCat is a Neuspeed spy)


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Why no dyno (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Bill are you still injecting before the rotors? Hows it working out and has any one else switched and seen an imporvement? I'm asking cause I'll be getting a setup soon







and I think I'm gonna run it before the rotors.[HR][/HR]​Nevermind Bill, I looked through the last couple pages and see that you are still and think its better. I'm still curious if anyone else has switched (to before the rotors) and found the performance better. TIA.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
*I knew my car didn't drive any differently.* [HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]JettaRed, once your get back from playing with your new toy (GTI) I think you might want to correct what I've highlighted. 
Your Hillside dyno in this tread does not display. You might want to fix it.[HR][/HR]​Sure. My point is that I would rather spend money on something tangible that is going to make my car better. Other than providing specific numbers, a dyno doesn't improve your performance (unless you are using it for tuning purposes).
Try this:


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Sure. My point is that I would rather spend money on something tangible that is going to make my car better. Other than providing specific numbers, a dyno doesn't improve your performance (unless you are using it for tuning purposes).
Try this:
*Hillside's 2.0L Cabriolet - Z-Engineering Supercharged*







[HR][/HR]​JettaRed, wrong graph that's the dyno of Hillside's z-engineering cabriolet.
Now since you have a 180hp 1.8T you will be looking at dyno's of various chips. You cannot say this information won't be helpful in making your decision. Then you'll look at dyno's of cat-backs, CAI ...etc for your particular engine. The 1.8T forum vortexers have provided alot of excellent information.
Then using this information you can then spend your money on something that is actually going to make your car better.
I'm sure vortexers will want to see pictures and a dyno of Joe's intercooler. Especially those which are serious about buying it. And I'm sure it will be provided. 
That is all I was asking for.



[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 10:43 PM 4-7-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (Golf_2K2L)*

I didn't take your comments as a criticism. No offense.








That's the only dyno I have any more. Hillside apparently don't have the dynos on their website either.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed)*

I've got 300 miles on the new car and love the way it handles and drives. However, while the kick in the pants when the turbo kicks in is nice, it does reach a limit. The linear aspect of the SC makes the power it produces less noticable when compared to the turbo, but I'm beginning to believe the SC (at least my set up) would run well against the 1.8T. The SC pulls hard all the way to redline; the turbo does start to drop off at the high end.
Maybe I have to let GTI break in a little more.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm beginning to believe the SC (at least my set up) would run well against the 1.8T. [HR][/HR]​Yeah untill you chip that bad boy!















Well if you ever get a chance to 'line em up' do let us know how it goes! I just bought Evans 2.5" pulley I'll let everyone know how it performs with out water injection. Looks like I'll be spending 2$ a gallon for 94 octane now







Hopefully the extra boost down low will compensate for any top end loss.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Have you looked into the REVO chip upgrade software for your 1.8T?[HR][/HR]​Guys! I've only got 420 miles on the car!







(But I'm thinkin, "Hmmm")


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed)*

BTW, ASR sux! Try punching the turbo from a stop with ASR on and it's like somebody turned off the juice.
There are things about the 2.0 that I miss a little, but I'll get over it.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed)*

Just an FYI guys. This afternoon i had a problem with my charger. When i came to a stop light the car was idling like total garbage. My head was bobbing it was idling so hard. I was trying to figure out what was wrong, but it was definately missing at idle. CEL came on when i was almost to my house. Vagged it and got misfires in all cylinders. 
Diagnosis? Huge vacuum leak. Behind the bypass valve there is 3 holes in the manifold. One contains a barb which the signal for the bypass valve hooks to. The one on the end is plugged and the one in the middle had a broken off piece of hose on it and was letting air suck in. I looked all around because i could have sworn a hose hooked to it. Called Neuspeed and after the customer service dude figured out exactly what barb i was describing he said a plug belonged on it. I was stumped prior to calling them. There are no pics of the barbs in the instruction manual. Anywho, I made a new plug for the hole and it runs fine
Aparrantly the plug dryrotted and the tip of it was either eaten by the engine or blown off. I was stumped


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Why no dyno (2kjettaguy)*

bummer, but at least you figured it out quickly, rather than being stumped for a while with it. Thanks for the heads up, now I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Why no dyno (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Aparrantly the plug dryrotted and the tip of it was either eaten by the engine or blown off. I was stumped







[HR][/HR]​I had that happen to me a bit ago. You just explained it a lot better than I did


----------



## Tabby Cat (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you're talking Sunoco 94, I haven't found it to be any better than 
93. I would stick with the 2.6 or 2.5 without water injection. The 2.5 is 
borderline. You won't have serious problems, you'll just not get maximum 
performance in hot weather.[HR][/HR]​*
JettaRed said go with 2.5" pulley and no water injection
but Neuspeed says 100octane or detonation

Don't believe half of what you see
And none of what you read
It's a lot like a fellow vortexer said to me
"Stick a fork in this thread and turn it over, it’s done"
*


[Modified by Tabby Cat, 2:05 AM 4-5-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (Tabby Cat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*
JettaRed said go with 2.5" pulley and no water injection
but Neuspeed says 100octane or detonation

Don't believe half of what you see
And none of what you read
It's a lot like a fellow vortexer said to me
"Stick a fork in this thread and turn it over, it’s done"
*[HR][/HR]​If you understood how the engine works, you'd know that Neuspeed and I were NOT saying the opposite things. My saying "you'll just not get maximum performance in hot weather" is _because_ you'll have _detonation_. I didn't say you won't have detonation.
Without water, you will have a greater tendency to detonate. The knock sensors detect that and the ECU pulls back timing. The results are poorer performance.
Our cars are pretty robust and the ECUs are pretty effective in protecting the engine. However, I'm NOT saying that they are foolproof or will absolutely prevent all kinds of damage.



[Modified by JettaRed, 5:55 AM 4-5-2003]


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (Tabby Cat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*
JettaRed said go with 2.5" pulley and no water injection
but Neuspeed says 100octane or detonation

Don't believe half of what you see
And none of what you read
It's a lot like a fellow vortexer said to me
"Stick a fork in this thread and turn it over, it’s done"
*
[HR][/HR]​Just because you have nothing to gain from this thread, doesn't mean that others are in the same boat. I would think an attorney would know better than to use double negatives, or is that what they specialize in.....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (blubayou)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Just because you have nothing to gain from this thread, doesn't mean that others are in the same boat. I would think an attorney would know better than to use double negatives, or is that what they specialize in.....







[HR][/HR]​Attorney?







That's like the guy I bought my first head from was a dentist.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (JettaRed)*

hey guys, I was reading something interesting on the hyunday performance site.
there is a guy with a tiburon 4cyl with an alpine supercharger which is an eaton m45. he was doing 171hp at the crank before putting the aquamist injection and reducing the pulley diameter by 2mm. he is now doing 200hp at the crank.
also the guy has hooked up the nozzle of the aquamist before the charger. so seeing the result on this application, it sure works well on his car.
















here is a link of the thread. 
http://www.hyundaiperformance.com/forums/topic.php?t=23842 
just thought it was interesting since there is no dyno of a neuspeed charger with water and 2.4 pulley. makes me curious to see what would be the end result. another thing, the hyunday has a 16v head so it also pushes more air inside the combustion chamber. 
I wonder with a polished head and bigger valves would let the charger cram in more air. like neuspeed said, the head is the culprit of the 2.0L 8v.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (vento 95 GL)*

Others may think this thread is dead, but I am still getting a lot of usefull info out of it. I somewhat think it would be better suited if some subjects were made into their own thread, so it owuld be easier to look stuff up. But this is still a great place to pose questions where a lot of NS charger users come and put in their 2cents. For that reason I will continue to use it.
In regards to the 2.5" pulley, I am going to install it without water injection for the time being. I believe I will still see performance benefits down low in the RPM range because it will be producing more boost down there. Temps are stil pretty low in the area, so I'm sure I'll be ok as long as I dont beat on the car. I just heard of a local place that sells 100 octane, I'm gonna pick some of that up if I want to drive the car hard.
Tabbycat: you say that neuspeed says 100 octane or bust, but do they know we have 94 octane all over the place in upstate NY? Surely that will help. Ive heard a max of 91 is available in Cali so maybe NS is a little biased.
I'm kinda stubborn and maybe I shouldnt run the 2.5 for now, but if it sucks I'll just put the old pullley back on!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*will's supercharger install*

so i broke the ground cable from the coil pack to the valve cover and i cant get the bolt to go back in after i fixed the cable. any ideas? this install is taking longer than in thought, but its coming along...





















is helping me too


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (vwtuning)*

yeah, they must sell higher octane near you. My bro goes to hobart and told me they sell higher octane right by him because of the glen. I was going to run some 100 in november when at lime rock, but the pump schedule was limited and I wanted a full tank, rather than mixing it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Busted Water Pump (vwtuning)*

oh yeah, ignore the little puddy-tat, he's just doped up on catnip


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Found Your Hillside Dyno (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
That's the only dyno I have any more. Hillside apparently don't have the 
dynos on their website either.[HR][/HR]​Bill, I noticed that your MSN site has your Hillside dyno's under:
-> Pictures
----> Dyno Graphs
Is it possible to make this huge dyno graph smaller?
If so, I will replace display the smaller dyno graph.
The Neuspeed S/C car has only the S/C & TT 2.5" exhaust.
The stock car had a GIAC chip and the same TT 2.5" exhaust.
The Neuspeed S/C car shows a whp = 136 and Torque = 147.
http://www.hillsideimports.com/jpgs/sc_dyno.jpg
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lately, I've been going through some of the old 2.0L archived S/C threads.
There were lots of great idea's and lots of flaming. I think that's why
people didn't like to display their S/C dyno graphs. Everytime someone
would show one the flaming began. I thinks it has gotten better.
I still have just the S/C & BMC panel filter. Up here in Canada it's usually
cold between October to April. This year it was very cold for 3 months. 
Temps varied from -15°C to -30°C everyday. On those very cold days the 
car really took off very hard. After driving it real hard for about an hour the
intake manifold was cold. To bad they don’t make an ice cold intercooler.
One day last week the temp jump up to +18°C and I noticed a drop in
performance. The next day the temperature dropped back down to -10°C
and the extra power returned.
I really love driving my NS S/C Golf way more than stock.
And my stock car had a Wett. chip.










[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 6:36 PM 4-5-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Found Your Hillside Dyno (Golf_2K2L)*

Here you go.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*GTI Black*

Here's the new addition.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: GTI Black (JettaRed)*

Hey Jetta Red...did you ever dyno the SC with all of the mods and small pulleys?? I see the very low output and I used to use a turbo until i blew the motor and living in cali it was also smog time so i got away..Im feeling the need for boost again but I thought of the legal way if you are making more power now after all those mods..I made 180hp @ the wheels @7psi....How much is the sc'd car making now..I see you have a turbo car now too...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: GTI Black (GTIRACER2.0t)*

I didn't dyno the car after all the mods. However, seat-of-the-pants feel is pretty close to the GTI. The difference is that power comes on suddenly with the turbo, while the SC is linear. But total power feels close.
For example, I hit 110 pretty easily with the SC. I haven't taken the turbo that fast yet, but getting to 90 makes me think the SC could keep up. The other "annoying" thing about the 1.8t is that I have to downshift to 1st going up a steep hill after making a turn, where I could do it in 2nd with the SC.
(EDIT: No regrets, however.







)


[Modified by JettaRed, 7:19 AM 4-6-2003]


----------



## synistyr (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: GTI Black (JettaRed)*

That's pretty cool. The GTI is considerably lighter than the Jetta isn't it? You have to downshift to 1st?? Hmm.. even I don't do that in my normal 2.0








Don't forget you're still just breaking in that engine!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: GTI Black (synistyr)*

With installing the water injection. do we know for certain if it will hurt the rotors on the charger? Also with placement and location of installing the injector we see to know that before the roots is better. so would it be a good location and possible to install the injection where the brass plug is on the top of the charger? Right where the two vacuum ports come out at.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*HELP! broke pcv valve installing charger!!*

broke the pcv valve on my 95 jetta installing supercharger!!! s***!!!! parts stores closed. any ideas??


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Found Your Hillside Dyno (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *Hillside's Mk3 OBD I Jetta with NS S/C and TT 2.5" catback*








[HR][/HR]​Just to clarify some things about the above Hillside dyno:
- The car is owned by Hillside's mechanic 
- It's an Mk3 OBD I Jetta 
- STOCK on graph has a GIAC chip & TT 2.5" catback
*- Other is same car with Neuspeed Supercharger and same TT 2.5" catback
- dyno was setup to stop recording at 6000rpm
- At the wheel HP 135.5 & Torque 146.5*
- Stock would have 95whp 
- Does anyone know stock torque???
Hillside's Mk3 OBD I Jetta-NS Charger up & running
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=118654


[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 10:34 PM 4-7-2003]


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Sure. My point is that I would rather spend money on something tangible that is going to make my car better. Other than providing specific numbers, a dyno doesn't improve your performance (unless you are using it for tuning purposes).
Try this:







[HR][/HR]​Dang it dog, you better trash that dyno on pg. 82. I thought it was yours and said "holy shyt that Jetta dude ain't talkin no crap".
Then the post just below yours by golf2k2l says *"wrong graph that's the dyno of Hillside's Z-Engineering cabriolet."*
golf2k2l has been asking you to post your only dyno that is on your MSN site under:
--> Pictures
----> Dyno Graphs
The Z-Engineering graph doesn't belong in this topic. Once you and golf2k2l trash your dyno's I'll do the same.
Au revoir!


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (Gaucho)*

Ok Gaucho, I won't delete the Z-Engineering dyno graphs.
I'll just put a big label on top so that people don't get confused.
*Edit: JettaRed, I love ya!!! You started this fantastic thread that
turned into the place us NS SC guys hangout. I have access to your dyno
but I thought that you should post it in this thread.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 10:32 PM 4-7-2003]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Why no dyno (Golf_2K2L)*

hmmm I'm surprised no one comented on my post before. I see no one is interested in someone pulling 200hp from an eaton mp45.








I mean someone tested the aquamist and gained 30hp with a pulley. that is alot. 
Iwonder why neuspeed charger doesn't do that. I wonder if it is because of the conservative tuning of the chip. Maybe if neuspeed could offer a remap of the chip for those with water so they could run more timing since water prevents knock.
edit: ok maybe its not the same base. the engine in question is a 2.0l 16 v hyunday engine, but still... maybe it's the head which flows more CFM. 
I read on magnussen's site that they offer a S upgrade which would increase the CFM of a charger. giving around 15-20 more hp. I know that the tuners of the Mini modify the compressors characteristics of the m45 to flow more.
[Modified by vento 95 GL, 10:39 PM 4-7-2003]


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 10:40 PM 4-7-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (vento 95 GL)*

Keep in mind that the Mini Cooper NA and SC engines are not the same engines. The NA has a 10.6:1 compression ratio and the SC engine is 8.3:1. So, in addition to intercooling, the SC has a lower CR.
Considering that some of us are pushing 10 to 14 psi on a 10:1 compression engine and not blowing up speaks highly of VW engines.
BTW, I'm getting the same mileage with the 1.8T as I did with my 2.0SC. I'm hoping it gets better as the engine breaks in. I now have about 650 miles on it.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed)*

*The stock stock Mini Cooper ([email protected]) and stock Mini Cooper S (163hp)
have the same 1.6L 4-cylinder 16v engine. The Mini Cooper S has had some 
internal work done so it can handle the boost.*
German tuners Schnitzer got 200 hp and Hartge got 215hp out of the tuning 
the Mini Cooper S (MSC). The stock (MSC) has an Eaton supercharger and 
intercooler. The supercharger on the MSC is the Eaton m45. That's the same 
Eaton supercharger used in Neuspeed's supercharger. 
*Mini Cooper "S" is tuned to 212hp why can't Neuspeed Supercharger*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=774941
Tuners have increased the HP of the stock Cooper S from 163 to 
200-215hp. *So an Eaton supercharged engine and Eaton supercharger 
can be tuned/improved.* Why can't a Neuspeed Supercharged 2.0L be 
tuned (up HP) as successfully as the Mini Cooper S?
*Mini Cooper (NA engine)*
115hp *(same as VW's 2.0L 8v)*
*Mini Cooper S (supercharger with intercooler)*
163hp *(+48hp or 42% increase above NA Mini Cooper)* 
155 lb-ft torque
*Schnitzer Mini Cooper S (tuned)*
200hp @ 6200rpm *(+85hp or 74% increase above NA Mini Cooper) * 
221 lb-ft torque @ 4800 rpm
The Schnitzer engineers gave a further boost to the standard engine of 
the "S" through optimised compressor ratios and remapping the control 
unit.

*Hartge Mini Cooper S (tuned)*
212-215hp *(+100hp or 87% increase above NA Mini Cooper)* 
The Hartge package modifies the standard car's Eaton supercharger 
compressor and drive assemblies, together with a revised engine 
management system.
*Why can't hp of the Neuspeed be increased to at least 170whp?*



[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 12:43 PM 4-8-2003]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Why no dyno (Golf_2K2L)*

how large does the port have to be for water injection? will it be possible to install it through the brass plug that is next to one of the vacume ports on the charger?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*finally!!*

so i finally got my supercharger on and working! while the install was fairly straightforward, i am sending neuspeed some suggestions to work in to their install manual, hopefully those will make it easier for future customers. here is a pic! and if anyone can help me resize it that'd be great!









i'm leaving the passenger side space open for a seperate tank for my water injection. my 1st victim last night was a 2000 mustang gt on rt 495 in northern mass. i gave the guy the go ahead and we both took off. i pulled away and was a good 3-4 car lengths ahead of him going 127 mph when i knew he was beat and i slowed down. thank you neuspeed!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by MicrobiologyNerd, 5:40 AM 4-8-2003]


[Modified by MicrobiologyNerd, 5:40 AM 4-8-2003]


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: finally!! (MicrobiologyNerd)*

just spray nitrous. a 40 shot will work with hardcore timing. I ran my g60 with the hottest chip available, i just passed up an offer on a direct port for $450 (nitrous express brand new), add bottle heater, and fill her up. I guarantee your trannys will die and those 1.8T's will be snuffed.
40-50shot requires no timing pullback, and i was using MAD timing on my own chip. It was one of those "200whp or bust" moments where you gotta see the limits..


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: finally!! (MicrobiologyNerd)*

So MicrobiologyNerd, what exactly did you install this time around? Can you list your mods for us? Also do you plan on dyno'ing any time soon? What kind of filter is that? Got a part number? Looks good man, I bet that charger screams now.

Anybody know what belt should I run with the 2.5' pulley? -Thanks.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: finally!! (vwtuning)*

my mods are in my sig. i'm planning on going to dyno after cylinderhead and 16" kumhos arrive. the filter is a k&n that came with the neuspeed p-flo. the charger is as we say in mass.... "wicked pissah" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: finally!! (MicrobiologyNerd)*

So you havent done the P&P head yet? And sounds like you did not run the bigger injectors? When do you plan on doing the head? I hope you will document it with lots of pics and put it on your site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: finally!! (mrkrad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just spray nitrous. a 40 shot will work with hardcore timing. I ran my g60 with the hottest chip available, i just passed up an offer on a direct port for $450 (nitrous express brand new), add bottle heater, and fill her up. I guarantee your trannys will die and those 1.8T's will be snuffed.
40-50shot requires no timing pullback, and i was using MAD timing on my own chip. It was one of those "200whp or bust" moments where you gotta see the limits..







[HR][/HR]​







How do you keep the car on the road when you hit 2700 rpm? Is that when the nitrous sprays?







Was the guy afraid you were going to break his dyno?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: finally!! (vwtuning)*

p&p head and p&p lower intake manifold are waiting to go in. i'm enlisting my brothers help for this. i've got a new head gasket, arp bolts, titanium springs, titanium retainers to go in with the new head. anything else you think i'd need?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: finally!! (MicrobiologyNerd)*

What about double stacking head gaskets to slightly lower compresion? I've heard of guys doing this but don't know the details.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: finally!! (vwtuning)*

I have a contact who is a service manager at one of my VW dealerships. In addition to being a long time enthusiast, he is intimately familiar with modding (he has a Turbo Scirocco with 392 whp). When I had to replace my head, I asked about double stacking head gaskets and he said not to do it. A thicker gasket is ok, but not stacking gaskets.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: finally!! (JettaRed)*

Shaun Clear knows all. He told me he rebuilt an AEG the other day at work and the block is thin


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hmmm I'm surprised no one comented on my post before. I see no one is interested in someone pulling 200hp from an eaton mp45.








I mean someone tested the aquamist and gained 30hp with a pulley. that is alot. 
Iwonder why neuspeed charger doesn't do that. I wonder if it is because of the conservative tuning of the chip. Maybe if neuspeed could offer a remap of the chip for those with water so they could run more timing since water prevents knock.
edit: ok maybe its not the same base. the engine in question is a 2.0l 16 v hyunday engine, but still... maybe it's the head which flows more CFM. 
I read on magnussen's site that they offer a S upgrade which would increase the CFM of a charger. giving around 15-20 more hp. I know that the tuners of the Mini modify the compressors characteristics of the m45 to flow more.
[HR][/HR]​*This thread started over 1 year ago on December 28, 2001. 
Why do people avoid the most obvious question.
Why can't we get more than 140-145whp from the NS SC?
If the answer is, we can't, then your wasting money on mods!!!*
I am assuming that the Neuspeed SC'd car with an intercooler could
reach 160-170whp. I would like to know what needs to be done?
If 215hp can be reached by German tuner Hartge for the Mini Cooper S
then why not expect 160-170whp for a Neuspeed SC 2.0L.
*The MCS Hartge package modifies the standard car's Eaton supercharger 
compressor and drive assemblies, together with a revised engine 
management system to reach 215hp.* 
If Neuspeed is not interested in our request for a 20whp increase then some 
options are:
1) get vf-engineering supercharger
2) get it turbo'd
3) keep it a few years and get MKV GTI Vr6 240hp
4) sell car & get something much faster (WRX sti, EVO VIII...etc)
5) buy new car (whenever) & keep NS SC'd car as a 2nd car (my choice)
6) be satisfied with what you have
Depending on your situation maybe the vf-engineering supercharger or a turbo is the best option.










[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 3:23 PM 4-8-2003]


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Why no dyno (Golf_2K2L)*

The thing is we may have gotten over 145whp. the thing is everyone isn't going out and dynoing their car. and I knwo for myself I don't know where to go to get dynoed at in NJ. I have been trying to get to the track to see what I run. then with that may give a good guestimate of what I am running. I think that people like jetta red have gotten 150whp.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Why no dyno (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hmmm I'm surprised no one comented on my post before. I see no one is interested in someone pulling 200hp from an eaton mp45.








I mean someone tested the aquamist and gained 30hp with a pulley. that is alot. 
Iwonder why neuspeed charger doesn't do that. I wonder if it is because of the conservative tuning of the chip. Maybe if neuspeed could offer a remap of the chip for those with water so they could run more timing since water prevents knock.
edit: ok maybe its not the same base. the engine in question is a 2.0l 16 v hyunday engine, but still... maybe it's the head which flows more CFM. 
I read on magnussen's site that they offer a S upgrade which would increase the CFM of a charger. giving around 15-20 more hp. I know that the tuners of the Mini modify the compressors characteristics of the m45 to flow more.

*This thread started over 1 year ago on December 28, 2001. 
Why do people avoid the most obvious question.
Why can't we get more than 140-145whp from the NS SC?
If the answer is, we can't, then your wasting money on mods!!!*
I am assuming that the Neuspeed SC'd car with an intercooler could
reach 160-170whp. I would like to know what needs to be done?
If 215hp can be reached by German tuner Hartge for the Mini Cooper S
then why not expect 160-170whp for a Neuspeed SC 2.0L.
*The MCS Hartge package modifies the standard car's Eaton supercharger 
compressor and drive assemblies, together with a revised engine 
management system to reach 215hp.* 
If Neuspeed is not interested in our request for a 20whp increase then some 
options are:
1) get vf-engineering supercharger
2) get it turbo'd
3) keep it a few years and get MKV GTI Vr6 240hp
4) sell car & get something much faster (WRX sti, EVO VIII...etc)
5) buy new car (whenever) & keep NS SC'd car as a 2nd car (my choice)
6) be satisfied with what you have
Depending on your situation maybe the vf-engineering supercharger or a turbo is the best option.









[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 3:23 PM 4-8-2003][HR][/HR]​Golf_2k2L : why do you keep posting the same relpy in like 3-4 different threads. it gets anoying. can you answer the question without copy/paste








hhehe no hard feelings man.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: finally!! (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just spray nitrous. a 40 shot will work with hardcore timing. I ran my g60 with the hottest chip available, i just passed up an offer on a direct port for $450 (nitrous express brand new), add bottle heater, and fill her up. I guarantee your trannys will die and those 1.8T's will be snuffed.
40-50shot requires no timing pullback, and i was using MAD timing on my own chip. It was one of those "200whp or bust" moments where you gotta see the limits..








[HR][/HR]​damn that's what I call cooling














hehe that thing must spin like crazy.
imagine that on the neuspeed. I don't think the transmission could handle that much torque


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hmmm I'm surprised no one comented on my post before. I see no one is interested in someone pulling 200hp from an eaton mp45.








I mean someone tested the aquamist and gained 30hp with a pulley. that is alot. 
Iwonder why neuspeed charger doesn't do that. I wonder if it is because of the conservative tuning of the chip. Maybe if neuspeed could offer a remap of the chip for those with water so they could run more timing since water prevents knock.
edit: ok maybe its not the same base. the engine in question is a 2.0l 16 v hyunday engine, but still... maybe it's the head which flows more CFM. 
I read on magnussen's site that they offer a S upgrade which would increase the CFM of a charger. giving around 15-20 more hp. I know that the tuners of the Mini modify the compressors characteristics of the m45 to flow more.

*This thread started over 1 year ago on December 28, 2001. 
Why do people avoid the most obvious question.
Why can't we get more than 140-145whp from the NS SC?
If the answer is, we can't, then your wasting money on mods!!!*
I am assuming that the Neuspeed SC'd car with an intercooler could
reach 160-170whp. I would like to know what needs to be done?
If 215hp can be reached by German tuner Hartge for the Mini Cooper S
then why not expect 160-170whp for a Neuspeed SC 2.0L.
*The MCS Hartge package modifies the standard car's Eaton supercharger 
compressor and drive assemblies, together with a revised engine 
management system to reach 215hp.* 
If Neuspeed is not interested in our request for a 20whp increase then some 
options are:
1) get vf-engineering supercharger
2) get it turbo'd
3) keep it a few years and get MKV GTI Vr6 240hp
4) sell car & get something much faster (WRX sti, EVO VIII...etc)
5) buy new car (whenever) & keep NS SC'd car as a 2nd car (my choice)
6) be satisfied with what you have
Depending on your situation maybe the vf-engineering supercharger or a turbo is the best option.









[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 3:23 PM 4-8-2003]
Golf_2k2L : why do you keep posting the same relpy in like 3-4 different threads. it gets anoying. can you answer the question without copy/paste








hhehe no hard feelings man.







[HR][/HR]​
*Yes, I got my answer from NEUSPEED's Greg Woo.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Why no dyno (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Yes, I got my answer from NEUSPEED's Greg Woo.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Well, what did he say?


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Why no dyno (JettaRed)*

I just got word from a reliable source that the TT 260/256 is exactly the same as the Neuspeed 256 camshaft. So, due to market strategy from Neuspeed (shame on them) they offer it at an inflated price. This source would not reveal that Techtonics made the camshaft ( I think they do.) Neuspeed bad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Techtonics good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Cam info*

Oh goodness. That is so far off the mark, I have to open my mouth. Sorry, this is not intended as a flame attack, but to actually imply that Techtonics makes our cams is utterly ridiculous. 
Our cam starts off as a solid rectangular block of chilled cast billet steel. Unless Darrell at Techtonics bought a foundry, I doubt he is pouring his own billets! Next, the billet is sent to a machining operation that specializes in cutting cam profiles. They machine the billet block into the correct cam profile. Again, unless Darrell bought his own CNC turning and milling equipment, I doubt he is machining his own cams either. We own a 3-axis and a 5-axis mill, plus a 12-tool horizontal turning center, and we *still* don't machine our own cam billets because the job is more specialized than what we normally do.
After the manufacturing and surface treatment of the lobes, the cam is normally inspected. Using a computer program like Cam Doctor and a tool that measures the lobe as the cam is rotated, the lobe profile is inspected. Darrell may have this equipment since he used to do quite a bit of engine building, but we don't have camshaft inspecting software or hardware. That's why we outsource this part too.
Finally, the cam is shipped to us, ready to package and sell.
I am not knocking Darrell Vittone, Techtonics, or their products. On the contrary, many years (in the 1980's) ago our two companies worked together quite closely on custom projects. But our paths went in different directions, and so now we have no reciprocal business. But we certainly respect the product that they offer and the integrity of their operation, and I'm certain they feel the same way about us.
If you got a good price on the TT cam, go for it! But please, don't even hint that they make our product. One call directly to Darrell Vittone himself will answer your question.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED 


[Modified by NEUSPEED, 5:47 PM 4-9-2003]


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Cam info (NEUSPEED)*

I think it is sad that Greg has to get on this thread and defend Neuspeed. They are a great company and they make a great product. I really wonder sometimes where people come up with some of the stuff they say. I live close to Neuspeed and have been down there many times, and Shawn and Greg and everyone there has been super helpful. 
I get kind of tired of hearing them bashed all the time. Not so much in this thread as just overall, it seems like people are always hating on them. Lets respect a company that has managed to do what they do and make it work for so long. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Neuspeed. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Cam info (UKGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I get kind of tired of hearing them bashed all the time[HR][/HR]​People bash them because as they claim for what you pay, you don't get enough.
I find the exact opposite with Neuspeed, I may pay slightly more... but 1) I am getting a superior product in every way possible. 2) I get superior tech support 3) I get the piece of mind that my purchase will still work 6mos, 1yr, 5yrs down the road which is hard to say about other companies.
I have quite a bit of NS products, mainly suspension stuff (springs, sways, tie bars, etc) and love it all. I hope this doesn't sound like ass kissing, because it's not, but I do feel it is unfair that a company that produces many great products goes fairly unrecognized day to day... but when people then have a complaint that they can't tweak something further... they get bashed for it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Neuspeed.
Tyler


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam info (kingsfan01)*

Not to mention that Neuspeed's 1.8T chip is $350 compared to all the others being $500.
Almost got 1100 miles of the GTI!







Hmmm. How long?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Cam info (JettaRed)*

If I am ever in California can I come drool over your machine shop?


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: is 160-170hp at the wheels possible*

*I’ve summarized my questions to Greg Woo (poor guy).*
Hi Greg,
I believe that a Neuspeed SC'd car with an intercooler and other 
performance mods could reach 160-170whp. I would like to know what 
needs to be done? If 215hp can be reached by German tuner Hartge for
the Mini Cooper S then why not 160-170whp for the Neuspeed SC 2.0L?
To keep the cost down why can't NEUSPEED bypass the dealer network
and handle the intercooler and miscellaneous upgrades to the 
supercharger to obtain 160-170whp?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Doug,
With all due respect, I have to ignore the Mini Cooper reference because
there is a tremendous airflow difference between a 2 valve and a 4 valve
cylinder head. But I think your question about what it takes to get to
160-170hp at the wheels is relevant enough without the Mini Cooper
comparison.
Right now, on our Clayton eddy-current type dyno, we are seeing peak HP
numbers in the 145hp range. Hypothetically, to get 20 extra road HP, we
would need to start with some sort of intercooler. A rough estimate of
temperature to horsepower benefit is for every 10 degree increase or
decrease in temp, rated power changes by 1%. So, to get the entire power
increase from an intercooler alone, we'd have to drop the temperature 
inside the plenum by roughly 130 degrees F.
Looking at Eaton's graph for the M45 charger, the delta T across the blower
housing can be as high as 170 degrees (in a 10psi configuration.)
http://www.automotive.eaton.com/product/engine_controls/M45.html
So, it is possible that a very good intercooler alone might make a
significant contribution towards the goal of 20 extra road horsepower.

Another possibility to consider is spraying nitrous oxide into the plenum
rather than water. This would have to be an experiment performed in 
gradual steps, but nitrous (N20) has a cooling effect on the intake charge 
because you are converting it from a highly pressurized state to a less 
pressurized state.
Finally, additional ignition spark energy on all the 2.0L engines is
welcome, although the latest 2002 cars have an individual coil pack for each
cylinder, eliminating the old wasted spark ignition design. This is a
subject that JettaRed and I have spoken about in much detail.
Unfortunately, the stock ignition system was never designed to support
forced induction cylinder pressures. As the cylinder pressure rises, the
chance that the spark will not make the jump from electrode to ground
increases. Ideally, with a more powerful ignition system, you could open up
the plug gap and increase power. I have spoken to the people at Accel and
Ignition Solutions, but they have very little interest in developing a
plug-in auxiliary ignition coil unless we (NEUSPEED) can guarantee them
significant unit sales.
Finally, for the actual intercooler conversion process and the question of
JoeZX6 doing it versus NEUSPEED doing it, I think JoeZX6 is still going to
beat us on the "low overhead" factor. I need to make a specific profit
margin on everything we do to cover our overhead. Without revealing 
what that profit margin is, I can assure you that an individual like JoeZX6,
working out of his garage or a small shop, who does not need to pay
(1)worker's comp insurance, (2)health insurance, (3)employer 
FICA/FUTA/SSI contribution, (3)liability insurance, and (4)corporate level 
federal, state, and city tax, can deliver the conversion at a far lower price 
than we can.
Best Regards
Greg W


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: is 160-170hp at the wheels possible (Golf_2K2L)*

Whoa, Greg. Does Aaron know you need something to do?







(j/k--great response)


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Cam info (NEUSPEED)*

Well, I am not knocking Neuspeed. But I am relaying what I was told and if this info can help someone, then hey cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just to clarify, I have been using Neuspeed stuffs ever since I got my Hella Bodykit for my A-2 and I am all good with them.


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Cam info (Rage In The Machines)*

after reading this whole post (it has taken days ,,im a slow reader)....
hopefully i can stop some of the ??? being thrown around well statements rather.
the post about running high octain if you have a daily driver you cannot afford detonation !!!run the largest pully that neuspeed recomends to keep intake temps down they do this research to help you have a reliable faster better car(if you want to run water injection that will cool intake air temps allowing more boost but im not a fan of the water injection in itself....octain is verry important i run c16 leaded race gas allowing me to run more advanced timing and more boost to keep my air fuel and egt where i want them...
there was a statement about a mini cooper,how come it has more hp,, it comes from the factory with a supercharger ,,,hence having lower compression than your 2.0 allowing more boost to be run safely with a lower octain gasoline (less chance of detonation $$$!! it also has a more modern better flowing 16 v head . 8v's dont flow that great) same thing as when you turbo charge a g-60 you can run 18 lbs of boost with a chip and properly tuned motor it has an 8-1 compression ratio not 10-1 like the 2.0(we made 220 whp on our g60 turbo cars they were innercooled) 
next to add more boostyou will need arp head studs or you will soon find out that the stockers beging to lift under boost added heat will only worsen this condition ...
and finally please remeber YOU CANT RACE WHAT YOU DRIVE if you need it every day you cannot get the maximum performance out of it its just the law of the west .. none of us that have 11 second dubs drive them daily almost all of us ,,there are a few exceptions have other vehichles....
mine only needs to run fri,sat, sun ..
cams ,valve spring, suspention springs,,ect... these are items that most companys dont make in house they are ordered to a certain spec by a company through a manufacturor,techtonics doesnt make there own....
ferera valves manufacture valves they are the maker and many companys order the application they want and ferera fills the order to that spec ...so each is different just supplied by the same company),,
END OF POINTLESS RANT
allen


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Cam info (81 vw pickup)*

To Greg or Bill, have either of you measured the temperature drop with the aquamist? What were you seeing?
And how comes when the PSI goes up on the charger it flows less CFM? I don't get it


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Cam info (TooLFan46n2)*

I have no way of measuring the temperature drop with the aquamist because the only temperature the vag-com reads is intake temp. I assume it reads it from the MAF.
As far as psi goes, psi can be affected by temperature, volume, or both. In the case of the charger, the pressure increase may be temperature induced, as well as volume induced, but have overall less air mass, or the same air mass though there is an increase in pressure.
Where did you get that the CFM is less as pressure increases?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Hello*

This chart here:








Although it's not much of a difference, I was curious as to why it would go down.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Hello (TooLFan46n2)*

ToolFan,
Regarding the temp reduction with the Aquamist, sorry, we did not datalog this either. Basically, in testing the Aquamist, we were trying to reduce the timing retard at the high RPMs that was happening with the 2.6" and now the 2.4" pulley. We kept track of Aquamist jet size and pump pressure compared to degrees of timing retard, but we did not introduce a temperature signal into our testing. Sorry!
Regarding the difference in CFM compared to boost, I will have to ask the people at Magnuson to be sure, simply because I don't know how what apparatus Eaton tests the charger on to generate that graph. There may be intake and discharge adapters on both sides of the charger that affects CFM, but I don't know. However, I believe basically it's an extension of Bernoulli's Principle, i.e. Pressure and Velocity move inversely to each other.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Hello (NEUSPEED)*

My car really flew when it was cold this winter.
Someday we'll have inexpensive intercoolers using CFC free refrigerant. 
I know they are out now but they are very expensive. 
That will be really cool.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Joe's Intercooler to come*

Hey guys, 145.5whp is excellent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's actually in the same ballpark of (crank Hp):
- 150hp 1.8T 
- Honda SiR (160hp)
- Ford SVT Focus (170hp)
- MazdaSpeed Protege (170hp - that's 140hp engine from the MP3
that's turbocharged & intercooler for only +30hp)
- Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V (175hp - I've seen stock dyno's at 140whp)
There's alot of great information in this tread.
I don't want this thread archived. Let's keep this tread going especially
with Joe's intercooler and other stuff.
We could reach 165whp with Joe's intercooler.
That's about 190hp at the crank. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To search for information in this huge tread try this.

Click on the Mega NS Supercharger thread.
Just below this TITLEe click on the PRINTER icon.
*VWvortex Forums > Forced Induction > High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger*
Once it's complete you can seach the entire tread.


[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 4:03 AM 4-12-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Joe's Intercooler to come (Golf_2K2L)*

I hope this thread stays alive, as well. If anyone discovers some good piece of info burried in here (like belt sizes to use with smaller pulleys), please send me an email and I will update the first page of this thread.
Like I've been saying, the SC can hold it's own pretty well. There's something about FI power that is different than NA power or the stock numbers other cars claim. I can tell you I wouldn't waste my money on a Civic Si with 160 hp because the engine is lame--it has no torque and you don't feel anything until you hit 6000 rpm (with redline at 6800)!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Joe's Intercooler to come (JettaRed)*

i just wanted to let everyone know that im working as fast as i can on this intercooler kit......ive had a few slight delays ....and im trying to stay on budget, believe me it will be worth the wait


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Joe's Intercooler to come (joeZX6)*

My dad always said "do it right or don't do it at all" !!!
My big brother said "don't do something today that you can put off till tomorrow"!!!
So I did it right the 1st time (supercharger) and because I'm so damn lazy
I put off other engine mods.
Then Joe decided to make the intercooler. :


----------



## Jazz (May 23, 2001)

*Re: Joe's Intercooler to come (Golf_2K2L)*

Joe, I can't wait to see & hear about the finished intercooler.
I don't expect the 165whp right away. I'm sure it will also take some tuning.
I have a dumb question. Is it possible to use an m62 instead of the m45 
blower. Will it even fit in the NS SC housing? Would it require a new chip?



[Modified by Jazz, 2:00 AM 4-13-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Joe's Intercooler to come (Jazz)*

Guys this 165whp number is something I came up with. Don't get you hopes up to high. And as Jazz said yes, it will take some additional tuning I believe.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Joe's Intercooler to come (Golf_2K2L)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My dad always said "do it right or don't do it at all" !!!
My big brother said "don't do something today that you can put off till tomorrow"!!!
So I did it right the 1st time (supercharger) and because I'm so damn lazy
I put off other engine mods.[HR][/HR]​i always say better to do SOMETHING than do nothing and talk about what you would like to do!


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (Monday Blues)*

Here's some crazy thoughts from Steven Wright.

*Steven Wright Biography*
I was born. When I was 23 I started telling jokes. Then I started going on 
television and doing films. That's still what I am doing. The end.








*Cars Stuff*
I was pulled over for speeding today.
The officer said, "Don't you know the speed limit is 55 miles an hour?"
I replied, "Yes, but I wasn't going to be out that long.
I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder.
Why are there interstate highways in Hawaii?
"I was driving on the highway and saw a sign that said
"Next Rest Stop 25 Miles,"
and I thought to myself "Wow that's big."

My house is on the median strip of a highway. You don't really
notice, except I have to leave the driveway doing 60 MPH.
I hooked up my accelerator pedal in my car to my brake lights.
When I hit the gas, people behind me stop, and I'm gone.
I have an answering machine in my car. It says, "I'm home now.
But leave a message and I'll call when I'm out."
A cop stopped me for speeding. He said, "Why were you going so
fast?" I said, "See this thing my foot is on? It's called an
accelerator. When you push down on it, it sends more gas to the
engine. The whole car just takes right off. And see this
thing? This steers it."
One time a cop pulled me over for running a stop sign. He said,
"Didn't you see the stop sign?" I said, "Yeah, but I don't
believe everything I read."
I got my driver's license photo taken out of focus on purpose.
Now when I get pulled over the cop looks at it 
(moving it nearer and farther, trying to see it clearly)...
And says, "Here, you can go."

*Things that make you say "Hmmmmmmmm"*
Why doesn't the fattest man in the world become a hockey goalie? 
If it's zero degrees outside today
and it's supposed to be twice as cold tomorrow,
how cold is it going to be?
Cross country skiing is great if you live in a small country.
You can't have everything. Where would you put it?
On the other hand... You have different fingers.
Everywhere is walking distance if you have the time.
Was it somebody's cruel idea to 
put an "S" in the word "LISP" ? 

*Just Plain Crazy*
I used to be an airline pilot. I got fired because I kept locking the keys in 
the plane. They caught me on an 80 foot stepladder with a coathanger.
I'm a peripheral visionary.
I see far into the future....
Just way off to one side.
Right now I'm having amnesia and deja vu at the same time.
I think I've forgotten this before.
I was trying to daydream, but my mind kept wandering.
There's a fine line between fishing and standing on the shore
looking like an idiot. 
A friend of mine is into Voodoo Acupuncture.
You don't have to go. You'll just be walking down the street, and...
Ooooohhhhhh, that's much better...
*Work*
The sooner you fall behind, the more time you'll have to catch up. 
To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is 
research.
The brain is a wonderful organ; it starts working the moment you
get up in the morning and doesn't stop until you get to work.
I filled out an application that said, "In Case Of Emergency
Notify". I wrote "Doctor"... What's my mother going to do?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (Golf_2K2L)*

An interesting note. Everyone was concerned about the heat from the charger. I can tell you that the intake manifold on the 1.8T gets every bit as hot as the SC ever did. Hmmm.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]An interesting note. Everyone was concerned about the heat from the charger. I can tell you that the intake manifold on the 1.8T gets every bit as hot as the SC ever did. Hmmm.[HR][/HR]​Yeah the guys at NGP said the charger is fairly consistant. Doing dyno runs they saw only a 2-4 HP loss between runs as opposed to a 1.8T they said the difference can be 10-20 HP.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (TooLFan46n2)*

Question to the MKIII guys with the charger. Roughly what is the best and worst miles to the tank do you get on your cars? I can only get around 200 to the tank. yes this is with me beating on it. but do I have something that is dumping fuel on me? 
ALso if this helps with info, my air fuel guage will never go full lean. most I get is on deceleration I get one red light (lean) on my guage?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (1997 Golf GL)*

I averaged 22 to 24 mpg (I don't ever measure how much per tank, because I never go through a full tank without filling up). Surprisingly, to me anyway, is that I am getting the same with the 1.8T. I thought I would get better, but it's a good side by side since my driving style is the same.
The a/f gauge in the Jetta behaved the same way--only one and a partial red light ever. If you have a VAG-COM, read engine block 032 to see what your long term fuel trim is. If it's -25% or close, then you have a problem. Mine was always around -13% with the charger and the 4 bar fpr.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (JettaRed)*

The A/F guage is normal. As for fuel I was getting about 220 per tank and the culprit was my 02 sensor.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (TooLFan46n2)*

How can you tell if the O2 is bad. I figured it was working correctly since the air fuel is working correctly.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (1997 Golf GL)*

My A/F guage read the same but the 02 threw a CE light. The A/F was reading full rich, but actually it was nearly 2x normal full rich, which wouldn't be reflected in the guage.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (TooLFan46n2)*

So wait . . . is it true that no one has been able to beat 16sec 1/4 miles?
I could be wrong but mine is definatly feels faster than that


[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 11:40 PM 4-15-2003]


----------



## JasonParson (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (1997 Golf GL)*

Where is the cheapest place to get the charger right now. I have enyoyed reading this thread so much I want one!!!!!!!!
I'm gonna start saving ASAP!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (JasonParson)*

I just got emails back from eaton and magnuson. Eaton says directly that they don't recommend using water injection. Magnuson comments about how it is a dry system, and have never been tested for wet conditions. They said the coating they think would with stand water, but are not sure due to the fact that they haven't tested it.
How long have you guys been runing water injection? Do we know by any way if this is harming our chargers?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (JasonParson)*

i got mine for 2500 flat including the 2.6" pulley installed by neuspeed through auto design haus in allston ma. www.autodesignhaus.com 
i'm glad i got it through them (an authorized neuspeed dealer) b/c if i have a problem they're local http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just got emails back from eaton and magnuson. Eaton says directly that they don't recommend using water injection. Magnuson comments about how it is a dry system, and have never been tested for wet conditions. They said the coating they think would with stand water, but are not sure due to the fact that they haven't tested it.
How long have you guys been runing water injection? Do we know by any way if this is harming our chargers?[HR][/HR]​I've been running my Aquamist since last spring. 
Magnuson (and Eaton) are extremely conservative and don't like you even changing pulleys. Their main business is OEM chargers, with the aftermarket being a side-line. They don't want to risk their reputation with Jaguar, GM, Mercedes and others on bad press from somebody modding their charger in an aftermarket application. So, bottom line, they ain't gonna endorse nuthin they haven't fully tested.
If the water was damaging the rotors, you'd be unable to build boost as high as you could initially. Magnuson explained it to me that the coating comes off, friction increases (don't know how since the rotors don't touch), the metal expands and wears the housing larger, causing a loss in compression. I haven't seen a problem in about a year and in 25,000 to 30,000 miles.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How long have you guys been runing water injection? Do we know by any way if this is harming our chargers?[HR][/HR]​I don't see how injecting water _after_ the charger could cause a problem (maybe with the engine or anything else downstream, but not with the charger itself). Injecting before the rotors could be risky. To me, injecting after the rotors, when the air has already been heated, makes more sense anyway.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (jcha)*

where after the rotors would you do it? lower intake manifold?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (jcha)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't see how injecting water _after_ the charger could cause a problem (maybe with the engine or anything else downstream, but not with the charger itself). Injecting before the rotors could be risky. To me, injecting after the rotors, when the air has already been heated, makes more sense anyway.
[HR][/HR]​I think injecting right before the rotors would be more effcient. The water would be passing through the rotors cooling the internal temperature of them. Anything that makes it passed the rotors would be evaporated shortly down stream (possibly allow for a larger nozzle). Also I think the cooler air would be more evenly distributed to each cylinder than tapping in from one specific side of the charger. The temperatures inside the rotor housing can easily exceed 200 degrees in the summer. JR also said he thinks tapping in the TB worked alittle better and thats how all the Honda Guys with the Jackson chargers do it.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (TooLFan46n2)*

that was gonna be my way of doing it- tapping into the tb


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (MicrobiologyNerd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]where after the rotors would you do it? lower intake manifold?[HR][/HR]​this is my setup. The water jet is located just after the output of the blower. If you look at the neuspeed cut-away, the water spray gets pretty evenly distributed. Spraying before the rotors seems really risky, and I haven't heard a good physical argument why it should be any better. In fact, spraying too far ahead of the rotors would clearly be worse.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (jcha)*

I can understand spraying before the rotors. Because then it will definatly get evenly distributed, along with the cooling aftects for the rotor. 
All that I am nervous about it damaging anything by runing a water methanal mix.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: More Steven Wright thoughts for speed (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I didn't tap into the TB, but after it and before the rotors.


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Well after spending a couple months reading this tread 2 or 3 pages at a time when I had free time I would like to that everyone for their knowledge and what they have given to this thread. When I first got bit by the mod bug I was all for a turbo setup that would put me at about 200crank HP, nothing crazy untill I built up the tranny and then I could turn up the boost, but after reading this thread I now have changed paths to a SC route. Turbo would be nice but im in school and I dont have a place for my tools so they are all still sitting in the garage at home so I couldnt really ever tune the turbo system the way it would need since im in ohio and it would need tuned for the weather. So as I started reading this thread I started saving my pennies for a NS charger but in the recent months I have now started looking at the VF charger because you guys have taken all the guesswork out of the NS charger at this point. So I would buy the charger, get the 2.4, get a cam, rodric, who makes velocity intakes lives in town so that would be my intake of choice. But I now realize that all that has been done, it would be fun and make the car amazing dont get me wrong but it lacks the adventure and apprehension of swimming in uncharted waters. So recently I have been really looking into the new VF unit, there is a couple threads going on about this right now because it came out last week: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=795195 and http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=799210 so I think I have decided that now that is the route I am going. I think the new VF unit looking like its going to have a ton of potential claiming 230crank with only a stage 3 charger and none of the bolt ons described in this thread. Think what this could do as stage 3 with P&P head, 268 cam, exhaust. I think that those are the uncharted waters I want to be swimming in, now its up to getting the money together which is another burden all on its own. I have now probably been rambling to much when all I wanted to saw was a simple Thank You







.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (UTdaneVW)*

I installed the 2.5" pulley last night, and all I can say is WOW







The charger is SCREAMING now, it sounds awesome. It was in the 40's and I was running 94 so I decided to go for it. The car pulls like a bat out of hell. I'm loving it. Boost is coming on at 5psi and pulling to 10/11 at 5700 (I was shifting there cause I didnt wanna push it), last week I was hitting the same numbers (with stock pulley) winding it out to 7 grand. I wrote some more about it here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=783153 
I was very happy that the pulley came right off, total swap took me about ten minutes. I have to say I'm a little worried about warmer temps, but the swap is so easy I'm not worried. I should be getting my hands on a VAG-COM soon so I can monitor timing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

He is Risen! Happy Easter!


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]He is Risen! Happy Easter![HR][/HR]​


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Alright,
I got my 2.6 pulley on this weekend. It wasn't hard at all. Did it in like 15 minutes. I must say that the car really pulls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I also got a CEL with it too.







I haven't checked it yet but i am pretty sure some of you guys could give me a good guess as to what it is. I get the CEL flashing at WOT but then it just goes back to constant. What do you think? I know JettaRed had some problems with misfires maybe thats it.







Let me know what you think.
Happy Easter.


[Modified by Merlin703, 3:55 PM 4-20-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

It's probably misfires. If you have a VAG-COM, you can check it for sure. The funny thing is, it'll usually stop happening when you've cleared the codes. You may need to close the gap on your plugs or go with cooler plugs. Set them to .035" and see of that helps.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Just ran my car this weekend at englishtown. Managed to get a 15.2 time pretty consistently. I was taking temps of the outside of the charger through my temp gun, and was getting pretty consistently 115-125 after each run. This temp was taking at/around the roots.
This is from time slip.
Weight: 2825lbs
Temp: 46 F
Humidity 90%
Baro: 30.43
R/T : .747
60' : 2.25
1/8 : 9.8
MPH : 72.87
1/4 : 15.176
MPH : 91.42



[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 11:15 PM 4-20-2003]


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Ok, i have read about you guys lowering your gap on the plugs. How exactly is this done?







I know its in here somewhere but thats a lot of stuff to read hehe. I am lazy.







I will try clearing the codes first before i gap them but just in case. Lets have a run through on how this is done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

Just about any manual will show you. Check any Chilton manual (for any car) in the maintenance chapter. Just be careful because the electrode on the Iridium plug is fragile. You bend the ground strap toward or away from the electrode.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I vag-comed it and it said "16688 misfire in cylinder 4" and "16684 random/multiple cylinder misfire detected". I cleared the codes so lets see how she does. 
Would any you guys or gals happen to know what this code means? Or how to fix it? 
16795 Sec. Air Inj. Sys. Incorrect Flow Detected 
Thanks JettaRed


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

Check your vac lines for the secondary air injection system. On my car, the vac line which goes from the combi valve on the header to the solenoid melted. It caused me to have a vacuum leak when the air pump was supposed to run and sometimes threw a few random misfires. I also got a crap idle from it.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just ran my car this weekend at englishtown. Managed to get a 15.2 time pretty consistently. I was taking temps of the outside of the charger through my temp gun, and was getting pretty consistently 115-125 after each run. This temp was taking at/around the roots.
This is from time slip.
Weight: 2825lbs
Temp: 46 F
Humidity 90%
Baro: 30.43
R/T : .747
60' : 2.25
1/8 : 9.8
MPH : 72.87
1/4 : 15.176
MPH : 91.42
[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 11:15 PM 4-20-2003][HR][/HR]​pretty good numbers bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

With the help of 2kjettaguy I finally fixed my Sec. Air Inj. problem. It was so nice to drive around without the CEL on. That was only for 10 minutes though because i got another one. Misfire







. Oh well, our cars are never meant to run without the CEL on. I have to regap or get some colder plugs. What were they IK-22 or 24?
THanks again 2kjettaguy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Merlin703, 9:58 PM 4-20-2003]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

With the exception of the secondary air problem i recently had and a filthy throttle body causing idle adaptation problems, my car never has the CEL on
Yeh, back to sleep Merlin


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Well, aren't you lucky. No CELs and you get to go to bed.








Hey JettaRed,
What were the IK-22 gapped at when you bought them? Would you recommend the IK-24's with my setup?


[Modified by Merlin703, 11:27 PM 4-20-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

I got my IK-24 plugs from http://www.sparkplugs.com and the IK-22 from Neuspeed, at the time. With the 2.6, I'd stay with IK-22, but if you are going smaller pulley, I'd go IK-24.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

BTW, always check the gap. You should start with .035" and work bigger until you get misfires. The cyl 4 and random multiple misfires are common when you start playing around.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Timing Help*

Those of you with VAG-COM's, what kind of timing are you seeing under full boost? I am getting -15 degree's towards top end (redline) and wondering if this is normal. The car feels like its pulling hard the whole time. I never hooked up the VAG-COM when I was NA so I have nothing to compare it to. Am I ok with -15 deg? I am now running the 2.5" pulley with no aquamist, still running stock plugs do you think I should change or re-gap them? TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Did you have to change the belt with the 2.6?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

I didnt change the belt with the 2.5" and I am now getting some slipping, so I will be changing it this week. If any one knows the belt sizes please post them. thanks.


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Did you have to change the belt with the 2.6? [HR][/HR]​







that question was answered on page 13


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Sandlock)*

I looked and didn't see it. Help a brother out.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Timing Help (vwtuning)*

-15 degrees is actually pretty good. You should be fine.
As far as a smaller belt with the the 2.6, generally no. However, if you are slipping, then a smaller belt may be in order.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Timing Help (JettaRed)*

Joezx6 has started work on the intercooler but he dissasembled the charger and guess what? The teflon coating on the rotors has been blown off! He says he has never seen this happen on an eaton with such low milelage on it. It should be interesting to see how Neuspeed handles this as my charger should just be under the warrenty (or over by on 1-2k). I haven't spoken to them yet so I don't know what the deal is but I just wanted to share my disappointing news


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Timing Help (TooLFan46n2)*

Are you running water? (sorry, I don't remember.) If so, where do you come in. If not, you need to call Neuspeed asap.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Timing Help (JettaRed)*

crap, that isn't good to hear








Hope all works out for you









.....note to self, avoid pre-rotor water for now.....


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Timing Help (JettaRed)*

No, I never hooked the water up







Everything appeared okay to me. Not sure if I will have time to call Neuspeed today but defintely tomorrow. I'm bummed


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Timing Help (TooLFan46n2)*

Question I have is where did the teflon coating go! Was it injested by your motor? If you get any pics from JoeZX2 please post them, I am very curious to see this. Also, I imagine Neuspeed is gonna want some pics too. 
Hope it all works out for you, please keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Timing Help (vwtuning)*

So, if all you've done is put on the 2.6 pulley, there are definite quality issues. I'd give Greg Woo or Jeff Lowell a call at Neuspeed.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Teflon coating*

JoeZX6 already called me today about Toolfan's rotor lobes. I asked Joe to send the rotors down to me so I can drive them over to Magnuson and have Magnuson do a surface analysis on the rotors. Since Magnuson is the only aftermarket service/repair center for Eaton, I would imagine they have seen just about everything. We'll get this sorted out for you Toolfan!
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Timing Help (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Joezx6 has started work on the intercooler but he dissasembled the charger and guess what? The teflon coating on the rotors has been blown off! He says he has never seen this happen on an eaton with such low milelage on it. It should be interesting to see how Neuspeed handles this as my charger should just be under the warrenty (or over by on 1-2k). I haven't spoken to them yet so I don't know what the deal is but I just wanted to share my disappointing news







[HR][/HR]​Hope all work out...Looks like they are on top of it...Did you get any pics??


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Timing Help (redgti2.0)*

Wow I didn't even call Neuspeed yet and they posted a reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The teflon must have been consumed by the engine. Joe says its less than paper thin and shouldn't be a engine hazard. I just got done cleaning the piston heads and saw no signs of any teflon flakes. I'm glad this was discovered now and not later. As for the intercooler project otherwise things are coming along well, I think it's going to be a super clean design. It sounds awesome, but it's defintely had a few more hitches than Joe and I thought we would run into. Joe doesn't have any pics but maybe Greg or someone at Neuspeed could snap a shot or two


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

looong


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wow, 5psi at 2000 rpm, you must be having trouble keeping the tires from spinning








Well, yes, if I'm not careful.








Remember, on these chargers the boost gets recirculated by the bypass valve until you hit the throttle a little and the vacuum shuts the valve. Then it's a nice kick in the pants.[HR][/HR]​have you had the chance to run it at the track. i have been contemplating whether or not to get the stage 2 VF engineering charger for my 95 2.0 golf sport. right now i am trying to get into the 14's with just N/A. then maybe after that i wanna go and SC. thanks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (crazydubman)*

I haven't run it at the track. But remember, tuning for NA is different than tuning for FI. If you hit 14s in NA trim, adding an SC or turbo may not help. A very agressive cam, like the 276, will work against you in an FI application.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just ran my car this weekend at englishtown. *Managed to get a 15.2 time pretty consistently.* I was taking temps of the outside of the charger through my temp gun, and was getting pretty consistently 115-125 after each run. This temp was taking at/around the roots.
This is from time slip.
Weight: 2825lbs
Temp: 46 F
Humidity 90%
Baro: 30.43
R/T : .747
60' : 2.25
1/8 : 9.8
MPH : 72.87
*1/4 : 15.176*
MPH : 91.42
[Modified by 1997 Golf GL, 11:15 PM 4-20-2003][HR][/HR]​
*Hey dude that's fantastic!*


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

A local guy with a blown 5.0 mustang is selling this kit:
http://www.snowperformance.net/
What do you guys think? Any one ever heard of it? It would end up being about half the price of the aquamist (used) so I am contemplating it.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A local guy with a blown 5.0 mustang is selling this kit:
http://www.snowperformance.net/
What do you guys think? Any one ever heard of it? It would end up being about half the price of the aquamist (used) so I am contemplating it.[HR][/HR]​I just saw this last night, and he has an EBay auction. I am contemplating it too. I seems to have all the Bells and whistles at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

Sorry guys. I had to post the 3000th post!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

argh, beat me to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







everyone


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry guys. I had to post the 3000th post!







[HR][/HR]​ Who else would be worthy with that honor.


----------



## 16vDuBrothers (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i am seriously thinking of getting one of these superchargers even though everyone thinks they are a waste of money and also i heard that if you put a 2.4 inch pulley on it you can run 11psi im not sure if it is true though. Also is it at all possible to incorporate a charge pipe from a turbo kit into the neuspeed supercharger making the car twin charged. thanks


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (16vDuBrothers)*

Do you mean, run a turbo and the SC? I think that when that is done (usually a means of reducing lag on the turbo, I believe) the SC goes before the turbo. The way this SC is designed/oriented, there really isn't an easy way to run it to a turbo.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

Hey, just because I got a 1.8t doesn't mean this thread has to die (though some wish it would







). BTW, I hyperlinked the page numbers in the first post to different pages of topics. I just wish someone would find the discussion on belt lengths.


----------



## T04VR6 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I bet I could get this thread locked


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (T04VR6)*


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (T04VR6)*

uh right I bet you could get banned too


----------



## T04VR6 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

I bet you could shut the hell up


----------



## T $ (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (T04VR6)*

i felt left out because im the only person on vortex not to post here
i fell so complete now .................hug anyone


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (T04VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I bet you could shut the hell up[HR][/HR]​Go ahead, keep going. You think that will get this thread locked







There has been alot of flames in this post and frankly no one really cares about what you have to say.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

so toolfan any news on the rotors situation ??


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

by the way jetta red congrats on your new revo software. so how does it feel compared to the charged neuspeed setup.















hehe i know i know. totally different. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I beleive the SC can hold it's own with a stock 1.8T, but (sorry to say) not with "programmed" 1.8T. The Revo software is _wicked_. Their approach of flashing the chip through the OBD2 port in about 10 minutes or less is the wave of the future of tuning. Besides that, the car is _fast_ and smooth.
Most of the complaints I've seen about turbo chips are about surging and un-smooth performance. That's why guys are putting on Audi boost control valves (N75) to compensate. The Revo software totally doesn't need it.
The Revo dealer I went to in Gaithersburg will be getting a dyno in soon (couple of months) and I expect he'll want to dyno my car to post real dynos.
Still, I feel the SC is one of the best performance mods overall for the 2.0. But, if you are buying new, get the 1.8T.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

wow that's cool jettared. yep flashing the stock chip is very good. you can change to the stock program with the sps module and the dealer won't even know. that is awsome .


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

I was Just wondering Has anyone who has the NS charger thought of Running Nitrous with it, what would be some concerns etc. to a Nitrous setup running with the charger.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Bigfoot)*

Guys - I need a part! I am taking my charger off to do my turbo kit and like an idiot I sold the header heatshield. I need it in order to keep my emmisions stuff up and so I can drive the car. Anyone looking to sell this part?
I also need a new MAF














It Just died last night http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

My ETKA shows the part number is 06A133229E. Impex has it for $5.89. Call them tomorrow and ask them if it's the same part. It's called a support because that's what the original intake manifold attached to.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Where's the cheapest place to purchase a Neuspeed Supercharger?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

1552Design may have them for $2400 still. http://www.1552design.com


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

yeah-- 1552 had a deal for s/c for 2400. but thats before shipping. i went to a local speedshop and bargained with them-- showed them the 1552 deal and they sold me a charger with 2.6" for 2500 even including shipping. i'd say try that because after shipping, plus if you want the smaller pulley, the price will go up hundred bucks at least


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Evan (2KJettaguy) is selling his used for a good price, but its for a MK4. I think I spotted it in the FI classifieds.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Sold


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Bill - Those are the fault codes that I found on my car after we talked.
8 DTCs Found:
16989 - Internal Control Module: ROM Error
35-10 - - - Intermittent
18020 - Engine Control Module Incorrectly Coded
35-00 - -
17951 - Throttle Actuation Pot (G187): Signal too Small
35-10 - - - Intermittent
17978 - Engine Control Module Blocked by Immobilizer
35-10 - - - Intermittent
17987 - Throttle Body Controller (J338): Adpatation Not Started
35-10 - - - Intermittent
17988 - Throttle Actuator (B1) Malfunction
35-00 - -
16989 - Internal Control Module: ROM Error
35-10 - - - Intermittent
16990 - Internal Control Module: Processor Fault
35-00 - -
Do you know what's happening and how I can fix it?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (leozip)*

Is the car running now ok? I have no idea what's going on. Could be a grounding issue. are the connectors on the ecu secure?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Check the throttle body connection, mine was loose when I reinstalled the charger last time and I got two codes that were similar to some of the ones you are getting. Other than that it almost sounds like a bad ECU... Good luck!


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Is the car running now ok? I have no idea what's going on. Could be a grounding issue. are the connectors on the ecu secure?

No, the car is in the garage. The connectors was secured. I called Neuspeed and they told me to send the ECU. I just did. Probably tomorrow will have an answer. It looks like it's something with the ECU or the Chip.


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Bigfoot)*

my N/S supercharger is going on in the end of may.. i already have a Nitrous Express 50shot installed now.. I am not unhooking it, maybe jet it down to 35hp??, anyways, I will let you all know how that goes...
what's everybodies 1/4 times like???, I ran 15.2, on a 50shot with a bad clutch...
I am shooting for mid 14's


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

does revo offer chip tuning for the obd-1 eproms???, I might be interested in that later on, and the guy is local!!!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

I ran a 15.2 with my setup the way it is with no water. so I with the NO2 you should be able to get mid 14's. where do you plan on injecting at?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

thaiteboi, I was also thinking about Running the NS charger, with a NX kit. I was thinkign about jetting a 35 or 50 shot after the rotors. I was thinking of Injecting it after the rotors


_Modified by Bigfoot at 5:32 AM 4-30-2003_


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Bigfoot)*

Bill- I called Neuspeed today and they don't know why those codes are showing up. They think that I have an ECU that is not the OEM that came in the car, which is not the case. They re-did the chip and put back on the ECU and sent me back. I should be getting tomorrow. Do you think it is possible to be something in the cluster?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (leozip)*

This is a wild guess, but make sure all your fuses are ok.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

well, it could be that your chip was toasted. When I installed my SC, I had issues with the chip. The stock chip would run but the NS one wouldn't. So I sent it back and they sent me a new one right out. Got the new one and things were good to go ever since. Probably not the case, since mine wouldn't run at all, but you never know....


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

wow, I never thought about where I am going to put my nozzle.., nx says closest to throttle body, how bad is it if i spray before the rotors?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

I am going to take out my Shrick 272 camshaft soon, and replace it with a F/I type cam, either the tt 260/256 or 268/260...
I currently have a Mk4 head on my car now, with stock valve springs..
What would you do? A) just throw in the 260/256 cam, don't worry about the valve springs; or B) 268/260 w/upgraded valve springs...
does anybody know where & what part #'s to order for the mk4 hd valve spring & retainer set?
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by thaiteboi at 6:10 AM 5-1-2003_


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

okay.. after revieving some of the previous posts, it seems that the 268/260 camshaft is the way to go, another person also told me the hd valve springs are 'cheap' insurance, what I need since my car is a daily driver...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

if you run a very small shot 5 - 10 HP, maybe N2o only I think you will be ok before the rotors.
I would do the springs when you do the cam, like you said cheap insurance and your gonna be in there anyway.
If your gonna run nitrous to intercool (with a small shot), maybe you should think about just getting the 2.5 or 2.6, and only turn on the juice when its really hot out or you just wanna go a bit faster. I am running the 2.5 with no waterinjection or intercooling and so far so good, its been in the mid 60's a couple times and it pulls less but still pulls, and you benefit from th extra boost down low in the rpm's. Much higher temps you may need to go a bit bigger with the pulley, thats what I plan on doing if it gets bad. 
Till I can afford water injection that is, then its 2.4" time


----------



## DanVR666 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

and the award for the LONGEST with the MOST posts thread goes Toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......................
damn this is a huge thread


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

I don't know who has HD springs for the MK4, maybe Tectonics Tuning. But, I have been running stock springs with the 268/260 cam. You need to be concerned with HD springs if you are running a cam with high lift--the 268/260 is not one.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hey, jettarad and who ever else is running the tt 268/260, what timing have you tried already with the cam gear, and what have you settled with? I am gunna start to fiddle with the timing a little once I get out of school and see how it works, just looking for a basis. Thanks.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

My car (mk 3) DID NOT like the 268/260 cam with the stock springs. Every time the engine was cold I'd get random missfires (and the CEL) on all 4 cylinders. Replaced the valve springs with HD ones and I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Stevo)*

you know mine's hating it right now too. Random idle misfires and just a poor idle in general. Plus it clacks and knocks at idle. Does that mean I need these HD valve springs? Someone point me in the right direction before I sell the cam


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

The only time I had a problem with mine was when the engine was cold. After it had come up to operating temp, everything smoothed out and the missfires went away. If you are having the same problems I'd think the HD valve springs would take care of it. What's the wost that could happen


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Ugh, say it's not so. Well, my head is pretty new, so problems may not show up until later. I think I'll wait before changing out the springs.
Evan, did you have this problem when the sc was on?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yeh, its always made more noise at idle than normal. My idle went poor because of a vacuum leak on the charger. Fixed. Then it went poor again thanks to a melted vac line on the combi valve. Then, last weekend my MAf died and it idled great with the MAF unplugged. Now its all back together, no supercharger, new maf and throws no codes. Today I am idling in the hot sun and get a big list of misfires. The CEL came on while i was looking at my motor idle. I think it just hates the hot weather! When it was cold it was fine. Don't get me wrong, its not bad but I don't want IDLE misfires showing up when I am going to be tuning a full blown turbo kit here in a couple weeks.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I can't really provide to much feedback but my 268/260 appears fine. Now I haven't really driven the car much because of the tranny (not over 25mph) but I haven't had any issues. The cam was noisey when I first dropped it in, but after the breakin period it's been silent.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Hey Just an FYI for you guys. 
When I removed my supercharger I noticed the hose which goes to the brake booster line had bent and pinched behind the charger. No wonder my brakes sucked so bad! Now that I am back with a stock manifold I have to say my breaks are 300% better than they were before. When the hose folded it must have really closed up inside. 
So - check that hose! Don't let your brakes to go crap on you like I did....without knowing.


----------



## Euro2NR (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

anybody have the pic of the 2.0L with ns charger on an engine stand??? I remember some good closeups and need the pics to reference some crazy motor plans and none of the engine bay shots will work! i thought the pic was from neuspeed but I couldn't find it.....


----------



## Euro2NR (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Euro2NR)*

has this thread been forgotten?!


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Euro2NR)*

Can a PWR water-to-air intercooler be utilized? Can cooler air not yet compressed be benecial? The AquaMist cools down air from the throttle-body before it hits the Charger, is this the same practice?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rage In The Machines* »_Can a PWR water-to-air intercooler be utilized? Can cooler air not yet compressed be benecial? The AquaMist cools down air from the throttle-body before it hits the Charger, is this the same practice?

I'm sure it would help (just think how things run in the winter), but since compressing the air is what really generates heat, it would be more efficient to cool after compression. My Aquamist taps in after the rotors.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

I believe it was tool fan, what ever happened with the problem with the roots and the coating coming off? I am guessing because of this delay is why we haven't heard anything about the intercooler.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_I believe it was tool fan, what ever happened with the problem with the roots and the coating coming off? I am guessing because of this delay is why we haven't heard anything about the intercooler.

I've been pulling all my hair out lately. Rotors, broken tranny and finals


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

Okay so here is an update:
The rotors got sent back to Magnuson. I was originally told that it appears that the rotors may have not been coated properly prior to manufacturing. Well, Magnuson wants the whole charger back so we are sending them the charger casing this week. They need to inspect the rotor housing to make a full assesment. So as of now, the Intercooler project is on hold till this is sorted out. The supercharger has been stripped and polished and is just waiting to be cut. Once everything is sorted back the middle section will be cut out and sent away to professionally have a intercooler core installed in the midsection. We have some cool ideas for the setup but I don't want to let them out of the bag yet.
Anyway, the rotors should be back soon and then work will start from there. The coating on the rotors isn't completely necessary the Supercharger will function the same without the coating but won't be quite as effcient, say maybe 2-3% less effcient.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

hang in there toolfan! we are your support group if ya need us







oh and these (





















) seem to help to








Any news on the rotor issue? Ive been thinking about this alot, and I am wondering if us guys running our chargers during the winter had any ill effect on it. More specifically I am talking about salt on the roads and in the air. As of late I have noticed my charger is making more noise, almost sounds like a light grinding or rubbing. Its still making lotts of boost so I dont think anything is terribly wrong, but it dont sound that great. You can really hear it when you rev it under the hood. I am wondering if the coating is coming off my rotors too and maybe causing the grinding. But like I said I havent really noticed a drop in performance so I'm kinda stumped. Any one else experienced this? Maybe I can get some sound bites so you can hear what I'm taling about.


----------



## MK4 2.Slow (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

I am not sure if anyone on this thread has already gone over these topics but I know this is the place to go for the NS SC. I have had some problems with my charger since I installed it. So I wanted to put this out there for everyone instead of sending Jettared an IM everyday. Oh yeah just FYI I have already talked to Neuspeed about this and while there staff was cool they didn't have any answers for me. I have had a check engine light since install. The codes read to be cylinder 4 random misfire. Some of the things I did to trouble shoot this was:
1.Check plug gaps
2.installed Neuspeed wires (new)
3.installed coil pack (new)
4.installed MAF (new)
5.sent ECU back to Neuspeed (Ya paid for shipping both ways from Hawaii!)
With all of this done I still get random misfires!















OK, now moving on another issue. I have a boost and A/F gauges installed. The A/F looks good, always rich under boost but on some occasions (not all) when under boost the SC won't push past 5 psi this is of course with the RPMs still rollin higher. Now, Neuspeed told me to fix the misfire problem first but I have already done everything that I can do to fix that. (I think?) Plus I think it is







to have to have to get all new fire and air components to make a $2600 plug and play SC work. So since I have yet to fix the misfire and boost issue does anyone have answers or ideas for me? I am not knockin Neuspeed. There people have always been







but I need answers. Also is there any one out there runnin the 2.4 pulley w/ auto tran? I want to install mine but I would like to get some pointers from somebody w/ experience. Any reply on any or all of these question would be







and put a







on my face. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MK4 2.Slow)*

Misfire wise - cylinder 4 seems to be the weak link in these motors. You may consider trying a colder set of plugs. What air intake are you using? Do the misfires occur under boost or when you let off the gas really fast?
Do you get a flashing check engine light? if so, EXACTly when does it come on indicatiing misfires?
I used to get some if i dropped off the gas really abruptly from high rpms. I think it had something to do with the car getitng boost still when the throttle body slammed shut. That plus this happened a few times on a bad MAF. 
Have you ever had your first oxygen sensor replaced?
Boost wise it sounds to me like your belt is slipping. Get out there and retension it to 40 lb/ft. If you can twist the belt over more than 120 degress in the longest portion your belt is loose. Twist easily of course


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

Your air fuel sounds fine. Those gauges are not an accurate reading unless you know how to read them beyond the markings. In a boosted VW you don't want to see less than .9 volts coming from your 02 sensor. I am not sure what that translates to in the gauge, but keep in mind that the real "tuning" takes place in the final tenth of a volt. 
Useless gauge? Its a good warning light. If your air fuel ratio shwon by the gauge under boost is ever not full rich get off the gas!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MK4 2.Slow)*

Misfires are detected when there is too much raw fuel detected in the exhaust stream. How the ecu knows it's cylinder 4 is beyond me







. But, I guess the ecu is smarter than I am.
Let me think about this some more and get back to you.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

The Bentley lists fuel injector problems as also being a cause for misfires. That's not easy or cheap to correct, since you need to remove the charger to get to the injectors. However, if you go that route, you could try swapping injectors around to see if the problem moves before buying a set of new injectors. You may also want to go with a can of Techron or RedLine Fuel Injector cleaner.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

mine is leaking some OIL from the pully :








its not leaking bad but its wet non the less. 
Think i should call neuspeed? I did change the pully but I did it the right way ( with it off the car witht a puller)


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Lotust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lotust* »_mine is leaking some OIL from the pully :








its not leaking bad but its wet non the less. 
Think i should call neuspeed? I did change the pully but I did it the right way ( with it off the car witht a puller) 

I have this too. I talked to Neuspeed a while back, and they said it was fine. I was still concerned, so I talked to Eaton, and they said a small amount of leakage is normal. The amount of oil needed in the nose assembly for lubrication is really small. The gears aren't supposed to be fully immersed, rather, the oil is whipped around into a fine mist. I think it would be hard for enough oil to leak out through the seal around the axle to cause a real problem.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

Mine leaks as well, I wouldn't worry about it. Everyone I have seen has an oil stain. JettaRed reported the samething and checked it and Eaton says it's normal. When he changed the oil, there was still plenty in there.


----------



## MK4 2.Slow (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thanks for the info and suggestions.







I'll try to get some more trouble shooting done this week. Oh yeah any takers on auto tran w/ 2.4 pulley? Has it been tried?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MK4 2.Slow)*

My SuperCharger came in Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh no, I have to find $1400 to payit off, haha, I get paid tuesday, whew! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

anyways, I've been reading the thread through & through... I wanted to know, why spray before (or) after the rotors....
I refuse to spray a 5 or 10hp shot of Nitrous, that is just a complete waste, I'm going 50hpshot, it's only a 15sec or less 1/4 mile anyways...
also the water deal... basicallly I just don't like the idea of after the rotors, it doesn't seem it would get equally dispersed.. I'd love to hear every bodies comments on this... thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

also back to the camshaft subject..... I am running a Shrick 272 camshaft, 272deg duration, 110 lobe center.... Funny thing is I was looking over RPI's website, & they list the Shrick 272 for 1.8 & 2.0 TURBO ??????
So can I run this cam with the charger???? anybody run anything like that before, a straight 268 cam, larger maybe, on a FI application, NON-assymetrical???
Thanks for the Input!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

I think the 272 might be a bit agressive. The 268/260 seems to work fine.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_anyways, I've been reading the thread through & through... I wanted to know, why spray before (or) after the rotors....
I refuse to spray a 5 or 10hp shot of Nitrous, that is just a complete waste, I'm going 50hpshot, it's only a 15sec or less 1/4 mile anyways...


I believe a full 50 shot would be too much for the rotors, and there is no good place to spray after the rotors. That is why I recomended a small shot like 5 - 10, this will be enough to cool the charge and 'enrich' the air with oxygen. That was my plan when I still had my N20 kit, but I sold that a while back. I think I mentioned before, if your gonna do a full 50, 75, 100 (Etc..) shot then you should go direct port. Just my 2 cents. Maybe you can talk to Eaton or Holley and ask for some advice. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
I believe a full 50 shot would be too much for the rotors, and there is no good place to spray after the rotors. That is why I recomended a small shot like 5 - 10, this will be enough to cool the charge and 'enrich' the air with oxygen. That was my plan when I still had my N20 kit, but I sold that a while back. I think I mentioned before, if your gonna do a full 50, 75, 100 (Etc..) shot then you should go direct port. Just my 2 cents. Maybe you can talk to Eaton or Holley and ask for some advice. Good luck and let us know how you make out.
 Enriching with Nitrous is what I what to do. I have heard of cooling via nitrous and I believe NX has a set up to cool the intercooler, can that be utilized?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

Those "intercooler cooler's" simply mist nitrous onto the intercooler fins. It looks like a license plate frame with a nozzle on the bottom that goes around your intercooler. If the NS charger had a normal intercooler you could do this, but we dont. Maybe you could mist it onto the intake manifolds but I think that would be dangerous, since nitrous oxide would build up under the hood. But I think if you used the same 'misting' jet before the rotors you would see good results. I dont think you would want it on all the time, maybe just under WOT and above 2000 RPM.
The reason I keep pushing this low shot of nitrous, is because I dont think that would damage the rotors. I believe you would be OK before the rotors, where as a full on wet shot of nitrous would come out too cold and wet and im sure would mess some thing up. Another issue with a 'full shot' of nitrous is fueling. I dont think the stock setup would provide adequate fuel pressure for all this (SC +N20)


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

I was thining of Running a 50 shot for the power boost, not for cooling the air. I was gonna inject a wet shot after the rotors, where jettared and others have had good results with water injection in the same place, wheni dont use nitrous i would run water injection to cool the air. also i could use a inline fuel pump


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Bigfoot)*

has anybody dynoed over 140hp with this S/C ??? My car is a OBD-1, and I think I'm going to leave the 272 cam in just to see how it all goes, and I am going to spray a 50hp shot before the rotors, haha


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

I am having a NGP Racing L/B Flywheel installed along with a Stage 3 clutch from speclutches.com on Thurs, then I will probably install the charger the following week....
the clutch I think should help me get a bit more power to the ground than 140?
I found a website, I can't remember what though, & you punch in your 1/4mile time & car's weight it will give you a HP estimate... it said I was already pulling 193 @ the crank, 142 hp.. that would be 2750lbs, 50hp NX shot, 272 cam, tt exhaust & a P&P head...


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

anybody use the water injection system sold by snowperformance.com before???? or can anybody hook me up with an aquamist for around $300????


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*How's this for an added benefit...*

Not only did I get more power with the supercharger but I also got better smog numbers. I live in one of the most stringent areas for smog checks, California. I got the notice a few days ago my car was due, so today I take into the shop. The numbers DROPED from the last time it was smoged. They didn't even get a reading for HC's (hydro carbons)








Got to like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTY: this was with the stock pulley, 268/260 cam, and K&N open filter.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (Stevo)*

That good to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I gotta bring mine in for the "Drive Clean" (smog check) program up here in Ontario Canada. That's when the CARB approval becomes important.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (Golf_2K2L)*

Neuspeed has just come out with a Race Series 100% Titanium Exhaust
and a Race Series 3" CAI.
*100% Titanium Exhaust (Neuspeed Race Series)*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=843059


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (Golf_2K2L)*

Holly crap its been a week and no posts here! Well I have some interesting news...
since I got the 2.5" pulley installed (still no waterinjection) Ive been running 94 octane all the time to prevent detonation. Over all the car performed well, big increase in performance with the smaller pulley. Well this weekend I drove down to NYC, and got stuck putting in 92 octane cause I couldnt find a sunoco. The car seemed to perform just as good if not better. so on the way home I filled it up with 93 octane and its been running strong! Could this have anything to do with my plugs? Should I be running hotter or colder plugs? I need gas again today so I'm gonna fill up with 93 again and see what happens.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (vwtuning)*

Interesting. I think Jettared said he didn't like how the 94 felt i nhis car. 
Anywho, i built a custom turbo kit, so my days of tuning the Neuspeed are over







I've moved on, but it was fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Interesting. my days of tuning the Neuspeed are over







I've moved on, but it was fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know ya have, I bought your pulley







I am still not quite done playing with this yet, but I do see a turbo kit on my car down the road, or maybe a VR swap. I have to say I'm really surprised how well the charger is running on the 93 octane, I went for a spin on lunch and it was pulling hard and ripping em in second. My belt still slips a bit on hard shifts which is annoying, but its not bad enough for me to change it yet.
Any other input on octane and plugs? Where did every one disaappear too?!?!?!?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (vwtuning)*

i'm here... anyone know the belt size for the 2.4" pulley? gonna order it from pulleyboys today...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (vwtuning)*

Glad to hear your car is running well. I really don't like Sunoco 94, even in my 1.8T. I still like the SC. I think it is a great mod for people who want easy power.
Interestingly, I was traveling last week and rented a Mitsubishi Diamante with 205hp/231ft-lb and can say that it was a wimp compared to my SC jetta. Where do these guys come up with their numbers. The Jetta woulda blown its doors off. (Of course, the Diamante requires premium gas and I'm sure it's tasted nothing but regular its whole life.)


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (JettaRed)*

sorry everbody, no supercharger stories yet to tell







, my b-day today & I get a call from the distributor... "hey why did you send back box 1/of/2??" damn UPS guy sent my charger back!!!, he only dropped off box #2 w/ all the hoses & spark plugs n stuff, so basically I could've been havin fun over a week ago!!!!! oh well, the supercharger should be here this week they say, or the monday coming up...
my car is an OBD-1 Mk3 Golf, & I just had a killer clutch & flywheel setup installed, I am determined to break 150+ on the dyno, I will keep you all posted & wake this thread back up, haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (JettaRed)*

is the Sunoco 94, that bad/not worth it? I always drive out of my way to get the 94, because I thought it was good stuff... anyways, when I drag my car with the nitrous, I usually try to have 1/2 a tank of 93 or 94 when I get there, & then fill-up with 3 or 4 gallons of Sunoco 111 octane.... that is my insurance for detonation, I will do the same when I run the charger....


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (thaiteboi)*

anybody run a nice clutch flywheel setup w/ the s/c installed???
I got a L/B Flywheel from NGP, and Stage 3 Clutch 4-Puck w/Carbon Disc & HD Pressure Plate from Spec... 
Man, 4-puck takes a lil gettin used to, but is totally streetable due to the carbon disc.... traffic sucks though, because the clutch doesn't like to get feathered.. pedal pressure increase is unnoticeable...
& for the flywheel , car revs up faster, & loses alot less rpm between shifts....
I love my new clutch & flywheel!!!, and I put 628miles on it in a week, so it is officially 'broken-in' so when I install that charger I can start beating it right away next week


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_anybody run a nice clutch flywheel setup w/ the s/c installed???


i've got a 95 2.0 jetta with all the mods listed below. i got a lightened flywheel from http://www.ecstuning.com and the neuspeed sport clutch. i cant wait to get the 2.4" pulley on the charger and dyno it... i'm wondering how much difference the quaife i got in there will make...


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Just drove out to michigan this past week. I was averaging about 27 MPG. not bad for speeds between 80 and 100. No problems along the way either.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (1997 Golf GL)*

Hey guys, here's a hug FYI for you. The last time I dynoed my air fuel ratio was charted at around 14.7 across the board. Most turbo guys will tell you that is way too lean for boost. I fouled my plugs running too rich and just pulled them. There is significant evidence of running too lean for the 16k i had the supercharger. Particularly the miles which i ran alot of mods. Here's a picture of the plugs. They are clogged up from being rich, but I can tell you the gap is 69 thousands of an inch. on plug #3 the cathode burned away. Its melted and lookes like welding slag. The anodes are also burnt back causing the big gap. Check the ceramic coating on the 2 and 3 plugs. All broken back. Too lean!








That was with the 268/260 cam, turn 2 pulley, 9psi charger pulley, and intake, exhaust, etc. Most definately needed some more fuel. I doubt more fuel would add more power but for the boost i was running non intercooled no wonder my first knock sensor is shot


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (2kjettaguy)*

Whoa! Whada you been doing to the poor thing?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (JettaRed)*

has anybody dynoed their s/c setup with the stock cam???, I was using the famous SEARCH feature & just reading up on cams n stuff, & alot of the G60 & aba turbo guys seem to like the stock cam alot... what do you guys think about that???, I don't think I will use my shrick 272 cam with the charger, it looks the like the boost will blow right through, supposedly...
as for the 268/260 cam, some people are saying the boost is lagging a lil, and if people are only getting 2-5hp increase, I think @ most I will go with the 206/256, sometimes less, could be a lil better???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (thaiteboi)*

I'm going to be returning the Jetta to "stock" supercharger mode, i.e. 2.6" pulley and stock timing gear, in the next couple of weeks. I don't think my daughter is going to give the car the kind of attention it need with water injection, etc. So, I want to put it in a "safe" configuration.
Therefore, I will be selling the 2.4" pulley and the adjustable cam gear--the Aquamist I am going to keep for now and try on the turbo. So, if anyone is interested in the cam gear or 2.4" pulley, drop me a line. Remember, I won't have them off the car until after June 2 when I get a new 2.6" pulley.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (thaiteboi)*

Thaiteboi, Let me know how it goes, with the Nitrous. I am lookin to do the same thing when i have the money


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_has anybody dynoed their s/c setup with the stock cam???, I was using the famous SEARCH feature & just reading up on cams n stuff, & alot of the G60 & aba turbo guys seem to like the stock cam alot... what do you guys think about that???, I don't think I will use my shrick 272 cam with the charger, it looks the like the boost will blow right through, supposedly...
as for the 268/260 cam, some people are saying the boost is lagging a lil, and if people are only getting 2-5hp increase, I think @ most I will go with the 206/256, sometimes less, could be a lil better???

Although I haven't experienced it 1st hand yet, I like the way the 268/260 maintains power high up in the RPMs. I don't think with the supercharger we will get any lag, since we don't have spool up time.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Hey guys, here's a hug FYI for you. The last time I dynoed my air fuel ratio was charted at around 14.7 across the board. Most turbo guys will tell you that is way too lean for boost. I fouled my plugs running too rich and just pulled them. There is significant evidence of running too lean for the 16k i had the supercharger. Particularly the miles which i ran alot of mods. Here's a picture of the plugs. They are clogged up from being rich, but I can tell you the gap is 69 thousands of an inch. on plug #3 the cathode burned away. Its melted and lookes like welding slag. The anodes are also burnt back causing the big gap. Check the ceramic coating on the 2 and 3 plugs. All broken back. Too lean!








That was with the 268/260 cam, turn 2 pulley, 9psi charger pulley, and intake, exhaust, etc. Most definately needed some more fuel. I doubt more fuel would add more power but for the boost i was running non intercooled no wonder my first knock sensor is shot









My plugs went south fairly quick, I'd say less than 20k if I recall. When I replaced them I noticed a huge increase in performance and a little bit of power. I wonder if your plugs were shot and that attributed to the low HP increase in your dyno? BTW 2 of my plugs had also opened up pretty wide.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll be checking my plugs tomorrow, what are the recomended replacements? Same thing? I am running more boost now so should I go one range colder?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_I'll be checking my plugs tomorrow, what are the recomended replacements? Same thing? I am running more boost now so should I go one range colder?

I just pulled the IK-24s out of the Jetta (two ranges cooler than the IK-20s) and they were perfect. I'm going to a bigger pulley (less boost) and I didn't want my plugs to foul. I have put the IK-20s back in.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

So Bill, do you think I should run the IK-22's (one range colder)? I haven't had a chance to check them yet, but Ive been getting some misfires in the wet/rain so I am guessing thats it.
Do I have to pull the charger to change the plugs? I really hope not, and if any one knows a cheap place for replacement plugs please let em know. TIA.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

In general, I think you should run the coolest plug possible that doesn't foul. I think stock plugs are for all types of driving, while someone who drives mostly on the highway should be able to go with a cooler plug. In our case, FI is a good reason also to go cooler.
No, you don't have to remove the charger to remove the plugs. However, you do need a spark plug wire removal tool (T10029) and a socket wrench with a 10" extension.


----------



## MK4 2.Slow (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I know that this may have been posted earlier but I am still reading the
bible-O-Neuspeed-charger. What belt are people runnin the 2.4 pulley with and can it be picked up at any old auto shop/store without having to order it in? Another question is are the Denso plugs the only plugs that can be run with the charger? Also I am going to double up head gaskets this weekend. Should drop the comp ratio to around 9.1 to 1. Hopefully this will allow the car to run well in Arizona with out aquamist.







Still havin the cylindar 4 random misfire but I have come to the point where I think it adds character to the car.


----------



## MK4 2.Slow (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

How many miles do you have on your IK-24's and are you lookin to get rid of them? I wanted to try some out but they are wicked expensive!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MK4 2.Slow)*

I'm keeping the IK-24s to try in the 1.8T. Thanks though.


----------



## k2golfsc (May 28, 2003)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (JettaRed)*

JettaRed, 
How much do you want for your 2.4 Pulley?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (k2golfsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2golfsc* »_JettaRed, 
How much do you want for your 2.4 Pulley?
 i already bought it!


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (MicrobiologyNerd)*

When you drilled for the AquaMist jets aren't you folks worried about the aluminum shavings going down the runners?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (Rage In The Machines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rage In The Machines* »_When you drilled for the AquaMist jets aren't you folks worried about the aluminum shavings going down the runners? 

If you drill on the intake side, stuff a rag in to catch the shavings (there's not much). If you do it after the rotors, whatever little bit falls inside will get consumed and exhausted when you start up. Not to worry.


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (JettaRed)*

Wondering what is the maximum amount of boost that you get from the 2.6" pulley? Thanx for the info.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (WhiteJett)*

the 2.6 gave me 9 psi, 10 in the winter. I found better performance overall with the stock pulley though - less timing retardation


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (2kjettaguy)*

Thanx for answering my question Evan. The gauges that you sold me look great. Thanx again.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (WhiteJett)*

I am seeing 10 - 11 with the 2.5" (still no water injection) on hot days the car does not pull too good up top, but it hasn't gotten to the point where I want to put on the stock pulley yet, prolly when it gets into the 80's and above I will go back to the stock pulley. Or hopefully I can afford water injection by then....


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (WhiteJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteJett* »_Wondering what is the maximum amount of boost that you get from the 2.6" pulley? Thanx for the info.

ipulled up to 12.5 psi with a witness in the car w/o water injection. havent had one yest with water injection... hee hee


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Hey everybody, just got my charger in today!!!!, had to call neuspeed to get my eprom, & I need to get a cam, so I think we'll have it all in this upcoming week...
anybody want to trade a 2.6" for my 2.5" pulley???, let me know asap!!!!!!!!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
ipulled up to 12.5 psi with a witness in the car w/o water injection. havent had one yest with water injection... hee hee

Wow the highest I ever saw was 11 psi in the winter. In the summer I'd get 9 psi at redline.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: How's this for an added benefit... (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Wow the highest I ever saw was 11 psi in the winter. In the summer I'd get 9 psi at redline.

yup- gin8122 was riding shotgun and watched the boost gauge the whole time


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (MK4 2.Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4 2.Slow* »_How many miles do you have on your IK-24's and are you lookin to get rid of them? I wanted to try some out but they are wicked expensive!

i.m. me i have 4- ik24's used for a couple days also ik 20's 20 bucks each set i paid 60.00


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (NORTAVE2.0)*

I recently put the 2.6" pulley on the charger. I haven't had a chance to drive the car until today and I only saw 5 psi on the boost gauge, whereas with the 2.8" pulley it went up to 6 psi. Does anyone know why?








I thought I was supposed to get around 9 psi out of the 2.6" pulley. Thanx for you help.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (WhiteJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteJett* »_I recently put the 2.6" pulley on the charger. I haven't had a chance to drive the car until today and I only saw 5 psi on the boost gauge, whereas with the 2.8" pulley it went up to 6 psi. Does anyone know why?








I thought I was supposed to get around 9 psi out of the 2.6" pulley. Thanx for you help.

Your belt may be slipping.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Probably the belt. You may need to go with a smaller belt.


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Thanx for the fast responses guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteJett)*

I bought a smaller belt (Neuspeed gave me size X and I got the next smaller size) and it still slips when I shift hard (but I am using the 2.5" pulley). If you want I will post the size I bought (that still slips) and you can go from there, maybe get a size smaller and try it.
Hope this helps since no-one really knows what size its supposed to be. I will prolly be getting an even smaller belt since mine still slips, once I get that, if it works well I will also post the size on here.
Funny thing is, even when I bought the 'size smaller' than what neuspeed told me was the stock belt, I held them up next to eachother and the neuspeed one looked smaller







But the grooves were worn so I still changed it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*All my mods*

Well, I have returned the SC to "stock" with a 2.6" pulley. Took off the water injection. Took off the 2.4" pulley. Put the Denso IK-20s back in. And, wow, what a difference the mods really did make. 
The car feels slow again. Even my daughter who drives it now (and who really doesn't understand cars) says it takes longer before she has to upshift now. I wasn't sure all that stuff made a difference, but I guess it did. I have left the 268/260 cam in. That's too much work to take out.
So, for everyone with the SC who hasn't done those things, you now have something to look forward to.


_Modified by JettaRed at 11:52 PM 6-3-2003_


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: All my mods (JettaRed)*

okay guys, the charger is here, I'm still waiting on my eprom from neuspeed, my 260/256 cam from tt, & trading pulleys with toolfan....
I need to know how you guys feel about injecting a wet shot nitrous/gas mix before the rotors on the charger, just like jettared installed his aquamist....
I am getting really excited now, only a week or two before everything is Kompressed!!!


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: All my mods (thaiteboi)*

what kind of oil is everybody running in their motors with the neuspeed charger??? 
I have been using Mobil 1 15w/50, is that to thick? should I go 5w/50 or what?? thanks!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: All my mods (thaiteboi)*

I am running Mobil 1 10-W30 in my 97 2.0. Seems to be running fine for me.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: All my mods (1997 Golf GL)*

JettaRed, I can't remember how long you have has the 2.4 pulley on. But have you ran in in the summer/hot days. Did you have problems with detonation running with that pulley and water injection? How much boost did the 2.4 push again? Thanks.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (1997 Golf GL)*

I run AMSOIL 10W-30 Full Synthetic and like it, car seems to run a bit smoother since the switch (60K switched to Synthetic)
With the 2.5 I see 10-11psi at redline, I imagine with the 2.4" it would be 12 - 13psi at redline, prolly 15 if you wind it out to the rev limiter.
Anyone looking to trade the 2.4" for the 2.5" let me know, I will be removing the 2.5" in the next week or so, and I want to get the 2.4" to install when I get water injection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_I run AMSOIL 10W-30 Full Synthetic and like it, car seems to run a bit smoother since the switch (60K switched to Synthetic)
With the 2.5 I see 10-11psi at redline, I imagine with the 2.4" it would be 12 - 13psi at redline, prolly 15 if you wind it out to the rev limiter.
Anyone looking to trade the 2.4" for the 2.5" let me know, I will be removing the 2.5" in the next week or so, and I want to get the 2.4" to install when I get water injection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What ambient temp is this? I know I was hitting 11 psi with my 2.6 in the winter. Also what are you considering your redline?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (1997 Golf GL)*

This is a rough estimate:
~50degrees = 11psi at 6000RPM
~70degrees = 9psi at 6000RPM
Since I installed the 2.5" I try and NEVER take it past redline, shift light set at 5700RPM helps me with that








EDIT: In winter I was seeing crazy boost with the 2.8", I would take it to 7000RPM all the time and see 11-12psi, Neuspeed told me thats because I was getting some boost creep. I think its f**cking amazing how much of a difference outside temps can make on a non-intercooled blower.


_Modified by vwtuning at 6:50 PM 6-4-2003_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_I run AMSOIL 10W-30 Full Synthetic and like it, car seems to run a bit smoother since the switch (60K switched to Synthetic)


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thats what I run. I tried 20w50 for a little bit but my car didn't seem to like it as much.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: All my mods (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_okay guys, the charger is here, I'm still waiting on my eprom from neuspeed, my 260/256 cam from tt, & trading pulleys with toolfan....
I need to know how you guys feel about injecting a wet shot nitrous/gas mix before the rotors on the charger, just like jettared installed his aquamist....
I am getting really excited now, only a week or two before everything is Kompressed!!!

Thats a good question and I don't think anyone can give you a definite answer. There are some definite benefits and possible problems with doing so. To run nitrous I honestly think you will need to upgrade your injectors or something. I can't imagine the stock injectors fueling 10 lbs of boost + nitrous. Another thing to worry about is what effect the nitrous will have on the rotors. The rotors get very hot while creating boost, I don't know if the extreme cold temp of the nitrous could cause problems or not. And then another thing is the coating on the rotors. The nitrous could damage that but either way the rotor coating isn't _absouletly_ necessary. 
I would suggest skipping over the pond and see what the Honda/Acura boys are doing with their Jackson chargers. Let us know if you find out anything.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (TooLFan46n2)*

I know I've stated this before, I'll say it again... Two concerns you have with the nitrous ( *IN MY OPPINION ANYWAYS* ) is the extreme temp change for the rotors, could even cause them to shatter if they are really hot. And also fueling. Since its a wet kit I dont think you will need bigger injectors but I do believe you will need an upgraded fuel pump. I would HIGHLY recomend getting a fuel pressure monitor to make sure its nots going too low. I dont know what the 'minimum fuel pressure' needs to be, I'm sure you can find it on here some place, maybe even in the bentley.
Thats my 2cents man, but I think I have valid points here so be carefull. As far as checking with the honda boys... I dont think the jackson unit replaceds the intake manifold so they still have a good spot to put it, right in the intake tubing before the throttle body. GL bro and def keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_This is a rough estimate:
~50degrees = 11psi at 6000RPM
~70degrees = 9psi at 6000RPM
Since I installed the 2.5" I try and NEVER take it past redline, shift light set at 5700RPM helps me with that








EDIT: In winter I was seeing crazy boost with the 2.8", I would take it to 7000RPM all the time and see 11-12psi, Neuspeed told me thats because I was getting some boost creep. I think its f**cking amazing how much of a difference outside temps can make on a non-intercooled blower.

_Modified by vwtuning at 6:50 PM 6-4-2003_

Why don't you ever rev past 6000? The neuspeed limits it at 6800, and you are still making power up that high with the charger.


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*

Why would only the rotors crack and not the pistons, head, valves, etc? People have been spraying roots blower cars forever. I don't think the nitrous hangs around long enough to actually cool to the point where they would fail from an extreme change.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: All my mods (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_JettaRed, I can't remember how long you have has the 2.4 pulley on. But have you ran in in the summer/hot days. Did you have problems with detonation running with that pulley and water injection? How much boost did the 2.4 push again? Thanks.

I don't remember when I first put it on. I guess I could go back through this thread and try to find it. Problems with detonation really resulted in timing pulled back. That's a performance problem, but not a mechanical problem. The 2.4 pulley will definitely require water in the summer.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_
Why don't you ever rev past 6000? The neuspeed limits it at 6800, and you are still making power up that high with the charger.

Well I am a little scared pushing that much _non-intercooled _ boost at those RPM's, I dont feel comfortable doing it on a regualr basis anyway. And the way the weathers been (warmer) it feels like timing is being pulled back to the point I would make no power up there.
Next time its in the 50's I'll run it up to 6800rpm a couple times just to see what kind of boost I'm hitting.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (BUNNYLOVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUNNYLOVE* »_Why would only the rotors crack and not the pistons, head, valves, etc? People have been spraying roots blower cars forever. I don't think the nitrous hangs around long enough to actually cool to the point where they would fail from an extreme change.

Good point Ryan. But how many of the guys running roots types blowers are spraying _before_ the rotors? I am just thinking the rotors are going to be more affected since the nitrous/fuel mixture will be held in there while its compressed, not being an expert I cant say for sure, thats why I wrote: ( *IN MY OPPINON ANYWAYS* )








After thinking about it _like you put it_ I think I would try it if I still had my nitrous setup. But, I still think fueling is an issue though. thateboi: I would still try and do some research either finding people who have run nitrous through a roots type blower and also maybe check with the manufacturer of the blower.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*

Guys, joeZX6 probably is the one to ask. He has the most experience with nitrous and the eaton blower.


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*

All are spraying before the blower. These are mostly dual baseplate systems. The new Cobras for example do very well with pre blower systems. 
You need a throttle body like this btw.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (BUNNYLOVE)*

"Nitrous-Pete" hahaha, thats awesome. I wonder if any one makes a nitrous plate type adapter for VW's.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*

I am looking at getting a SC or Turbo. and i was looking at SPraying Nitrous after the Charger, IN the same position that some ppl Mount the Water INjection.


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: All my mods (Bigfoot)*

i think I'll stick to my original plan, if the mustang boys are spraying before the rotors, so will i, haha


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (thaiteboi)*

Kool, Let me know how it works out. becuase im undecided either way.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (Bigfoot)*

90 pages and over 3000 posts.........will this thread ever leave my recent topics list?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (feuerdog)*

This will go into the Vortex Hall of Fame. one of the largest posts ever


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (feuerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feuerdog* »_90 pages and over 3000 posts.........will this thread ever leave my recent topics list?









LMAO - sorry bro we're here to stay. 
Hey WhiteJett I will get that belt size for ya soon


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*

in case anybody wanted to use a cheaper plug than the denso's ik20's... I have been using a set of the bosch f6dtc, 2-steps colder, & they are burning nice & clean, pulled them today so I can run my car @ MIR tomorrow, one last time before the charger goes on...
anybody in the DC/VA/MD area should come out friday night , 6-12midnight $15 bucks to run 1/4 mile track, maryland international reaceway/ midnight madness, I'll be in a white 4dr golf hopefully hittin high 14's on the bottle & street tires....


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Aquamist for the 1.8T*

Hey, I just moved over my Aquamist from the SC to my turbo. Here's the discussion: Aquamist for the 1.8T!.


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*

Sounds good Pete. Thanx.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: All my mods (WhiteJett)*

what kind of power are you guys putting out with the smaller pulleys? also did you lower your compression at all witha double gasket or anything? thanks!


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: All my mods (Vegas_Jetta98)*

this thread rocks by the way, there are literally hours of reading and entertainment here.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: All my mods (Vegas_Jetta98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegas_Jetta98* »_what kind of power are you guys putting out with the smaller pulleys? also did you lower your compression at all witha double gasket or anything? thanks!

Some guys did lower their compression, but I think most have kept it stock. The smaller pulleys improve responsiveness of the engine by bringing boost on sooner. I don't know if there is significant overall peak hp increases.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (JettaRed)*

put on the 2.4" pulley yesterday i got from jettared and whoa momma!!! i buried my boost gauge (max 15 psi)!!! the thing pulls like no tomorrow!! i'm getting some misfires between 3000-4000 rpm. time for colder plugs?? ik-20's?
also-- this means my 2.6" pulley and belt are for sale-- email me at [email protected] if you want them.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (MicrobiologyNerd)*

What are the markings on the 2.6" belt? Also, are you running your aquamist yet? What size jet are you running? TIA.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*

markings on the belt? its got 6 ribs, 5 grooves and is 81.694 inches long. perfect shape, only had it on the car for about 2 months (when i installed the charger). the pulley is the neuspeed 2.6" pulley. as for the aquamist i'm using the 0.7 nozzle


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_markings on the belt? its got 6 ribs, 5 grooves and is 81.694 inches long. perfect shape, only had it on the car for about 2 months (when i installed the charger). the pulley is the neuspeed 2.6" pulley. as for the aquamist i'm using the 0.7 nozzle

Do you have a part number for the belt? What are you looking to get for the 2.6" and belt?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (vwtuning)*

part number offhand i dont have. when i got the charger form neuspeed they had installed the 2.6" pulley already and gave me the correct belt. 75 shipped for pulley and belt


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: All my mods (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_put on the 2.4" pulley yesterday i got from jettared and whoa momma!!! i buried my boost gauge (max 15 psi)!!! the thing pulls like no tomorrow!! i'm getting some misfires between 3000-4000 rpm. time for colder plugs?? ik-20's?
also-- this means my 2.6" pulley and belt are for sale-- email me at [email protected] if you want them.

IK-20s are what came with the charger. You need to go with IK-22 or even IK-24 (my recommendation). The higher the number, the colder the plug.
Glad to hear you like the pulley!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (JettaRed)*

and where can i get these ik-24's cheap?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: All my mods (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Cheap? Probably nowhere. But you can get them at http://www.sparkplugs.com.


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: All my mods (JettaRed)*

anyways, I am going to jet the nitrous down to 35hp for now... why? I tried to run the nitrous & my tectonics chip instead of the stock chip & all the car did was retard the timing & misfire... so after reading the posts about timing retard & detonation, we'll try 35hp shot, if all goes well, 50, then 75hp.... I will be spraying before the rotors, just like the mustang boys & will let you all how everything goes, & how i run @ MIR on friday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by thaiteboi at 5:52 AM 6-18-2003_


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: All my mods (thaiteboi)*

Good luck, the neuspeed chip is a FI chip, i think it will act differently?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: All my mods (Bigfoot)*

_Modified by thaiteboi at 5:52 AM 6-18-2003_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: All my mods (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_WELL, GUESS WHAt everybody!!!!!! "TOOLFAN" had me under the impression that if i shipped my 2.5" pulley to him, he had his 2.6" READY TO SHIP,, again READY TO SHIP....here i am a week later , NO PULLEY, & IAM F'N pissed, wtf
he can't find it it is florida....
is this our personal business,. yes it is, do i give a dayamn, hell no, I've been waiting a month to install this dayamn charger, & toolfan has held me back!!!
sorry guys I guess my first run would be with a 2.8" pulley
















Yeah, here you are 1 week later, after I got your pulley yesterday.







Don't worry yours is going back tomorrow, I'm sending it 2 day priority so you will have it back when you would have originally recieved the 2.6" Don't worry I also enclosed $6.50 for shipping your pulley, so you won't cry about losing anymore money since your time is worth so much.

_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_okay everybody, charger goes on officially tomorrow 6/10/2003... 

I love how its my fault I held you up with installing the pulley, when I recieved it the day before your install.










_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 12:31 AM 6-11-2003_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I talked to toolfan a while back about trading my 2.5" for his 2.6" and he made it perfectly clear that the 2.6" was still on the charger with JoeZX2, and it would be a while before he could send it. I am sure it was a misunderstanding and he didnt do it on purpose. Why has this held you back from installing the charger if you had the 2.8" all along?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_...Why has this held you back from installing the charger if you had the 2.8" all along?

For someone who has not installed the SC before, the idea of taking it off and on (as in to chang the pulley), may be frightening. Regardless, I'm sure it was a miscommunication. Both guys are decent people.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I changed my puley with out removing the charger. I would recomend removing the pulley before its on tehe car so you know it will come on and off with out the puller, that way you can easily do it while its on the car. But I never needed the puller, I loosened the bolt and mine slid right off.
Regardless, I agree with you both guys seem to be decent people I'm sure it was a miscommunication. No need for any one to blow up at the other person...


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

first of all, I would l would like to go ahead and apoligize to "toolfan" for bringing this out in to the open & over-reacting about the situation... It probably was just a miscommunication & to explain myself I was under the impression the pulley would be shipped as soon as I sent a delivery confirmation #, but apparently "toolfan" obviously meant he would ship after he recieved my pulley... the other reason why I got upset was because he wanted me to ship my pulley first, yada,yada.. so he would not get screwed, I shipped my pulley on the 30th of may, and when it was one week later, I felt I was the one who got screwed, so that's it, it's all over with , he is going to ship my pulley back, & refund my shipping... that is an awesome gesture & I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

Hi guys. glad to see this thread is still getting bigger








I dont have my 98gti anymore. (my woman now owns it) But guess what they make for my 1995 3.0


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Lotust)*

'95 3.0 what? A Toyota?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

whoops yes a 1995 toyota sr5







i needed a work truck. + the vw stays in the family


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Lotust)*

OK, I know it has been mentioned before, but where can you get a aquamist setup for decent price? Also what is name of the basic kit. The one that just uses the hobbs switch, is it 1s or 1c?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

The base kit is the 1s. The best thing to do is call Brad at http://www.kcsaab.com and ask if there are any GBs going on.


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

well, the charger is on w/2.8" pulley.. I have the tt 260/256 cam retarded 3deg..
I LOVE THE CHARGER, anybody who is hatin on the S/C doesn't know jack, it is like a 50shot of nos 24/7.....
the initial install went really smooth... & then i messed it all up the next morning... I didn't tie up the mas air flow wires & some hoses, they fell into the belt & shorted out , burned up my wiring harness almost back to my ecu, burned a fuel pump realy, my headlight switch & melteds both idler pulleys....
SPECIAL THANKS TO JETTARED & THIS POST!!!! if it had not been for jettared's site & his listing for the idler pulleys from fennerdrives i woulda came up pretty short, but a quick call to fenner drives & i had the idlers shipped next day for only $6.81 ea!!!!!!!!!!
anyways all is well now after replacing wires tracing wires & 3 rolls of electrical tape... the nos is not installed yet, but i think i'd put money on a low low 15sec time slip or a high 14 1/4 mile run....


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

oh yeah, 4th gear 5000rpm 7lbs boost, 110mph... I just puched the gas & walked away from a new accord v6.. haha man this car moves like crazy, i can't wait to throw on a smaller pulley & some aquamist, I also think I am going to upgrade to a msd coil


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

sweet man, Sounds like a great setup, Have you hit the Nitrous yet. or are you still gettin used to the charger


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

Thaiteboi I would like to see what you run 1/4 mile. I know with my setup I was able to pull a 15.2 first time I was out. but that was back in spring with 40 degree nights. 
Right now I am waiting to move the battery to rear, and install MSD 6AL with a blaster coil, along with 1 step colder plugs, magnecore wires, cold air intake setup, and possibly aquamist since I am really starting to get a feel for how much power you lose with this heat.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_...& then i messed it all up the next morning... I didn't tie up the mas air flow wires & some hoses, they fell into the belt & shorted out , burned up my wiring harness almost back to my ecu, burned a fuel pump realy, my headlight switch & melteds both idler pulleys....


Bummer! You're taking it well.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*









why is this aquamist unit plugged in to the FPR?? is this where the water is injected??


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Velocity731)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity731* »_








why is this aquamist unit plugged in to the FPR?? is this where the water is injected??








 Good question, I would like to know too.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

Here is a link to the entire page FYI:
http://www.aquamist.co.uk/resc....html
I think it is just a T so it shares a vacumm line with the FPR, maybe some one can elaborate why it would share a vacumm line, possibly to monitor boost. I highly doubt it is mixing water into the gas if thats what ya meant. Man that bracket is KLEEEEEEEN! Looks sweet.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

That was my old setup. Hidden from your view is a vacuum manifold. I just happened to use a section of that plastic line to run to the manifold. I had so many vacuum hookups that I built a manifold. 
One word of advice * Do not mount the water pressure switch on the engine!!!!!!* I burned through those things until aquamist figured out that too much heat and vibration smokes them.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_That was my old setup. Hidden from your view is a vacuum manifold. I just happened to use a section of that plastic line to run to the manifold. I had so many vacuum hookups that I built a manifold. 


To elaborate a little more, on a kit like the 1S you will have a vacumm line from the pressure switch tapped in the fpr (or boost gauge). The pressure switch is activated when a certain set PSI is reached.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
To elaborate a little more, on a kit like the 1S you will have a vacumm line from the pressure switch tapped in the fpr (or boost gauge). The pressure switch is activated when a certain set PSI is reached. 

...and on the 2c it comes on at a certain boost as well, but it is pulsed at the same speed as the fuel injectors. By the way, I just replaced a clogged up jet with a new, bigger one, and the car runs much smoother and stronger, especially with this heat. Aquamist good!


----------



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hey everyone, I'm new to posting on Vortex, but I've had my Supercharger for over a year now and have been trying to keep up with this thread for longer than that...
Anyways my question...
It appears to me that I have the newer, retrofitted Bypass valve because it has that brace that JettaRed circled. However, it still rattles, and even rattles my dashboard when I am on light throttle around 3000 rpms. Is anyone else having this problem with their retrofitted valves? Does anyone know the cure for this?
Also, my valve won't close all the way to the stop; it's about a quarter of an inch away. I want to take off that nut and clean the parts like JettaRed suggested, but it looks keyed to the bellcrank that the valve turns. Do you just bend that tab out of the way? Thanks guys...


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (SuperSlugBug)*

well the charger is on and it was great the first night, I am still very happy with the power output... however I have run into a few problems....
1- the second morning the car was hard to start & it would seem to "miss" or "hesitate"
-so I checked all the vacum hoses and what not, replaced any that were loose, etc
2- the hesitation stops, I noticed a popping/clunking sound coming through the intake, the cause of this is the "idle air stabilizer" I don't know if anybody else has one of these, maybe it is just an obd-1 part... 
3- one of the injectors are "hissing" I am going to replace the seals tomorrow...
As you all know, the first 5min of running the charger a couple hoses & wires were not tied up, fell into the belt's path.. fried most of my wiring harness & melted my idler pulleys... 
My question comes down to this, I think I fixed the clunking sound from the idle air motor, I possibly had the plugs switched from that motor & the Intake Air temp Sensor... so when I unplugged the Intake Air Temp. sensor, things seemed to smooth out, I hit 130mph in the HOV lane on the way home (2:30am 'no-traffic')
but as I got to the house my first check engine light came on, do you guys think it was the Intake air temp sensor unplugged that threw the CEL, or was it the leaking Injector O-Ring...
I also put the cam gear back on zero, the car hit 12lbs boost @ rev limiter with the 2.8 pulley... like opne of my buddies said, yeah your car can make more boost/manifold pressure, but can the motor flow the air that is boosted, thats why even though i'd only hit 6-7psi with the cam retarded 3deg, the car ran much smoother, it was actually "using" the boost
As for now, installing the Nitrous is on a hiatus until I work out the bugs with the charger & all this vacum head ache, and whatever else.
so that's what I am up to for now, just thought I'd let you all know how things are coming...


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

Does the 2.6 pulley work when the weather is warm or do you have to take it off?


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

Odds are he wasnt trying to race you just because he was going fast. Youre chances of beating a 240hp Accord with a 140hp No Speed charger are slim to none.








_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_oh yeah, 4th gear 5000rpm 7lbs boost, 110mph... I just puched the gas & walked away from a new accord v6.. haha man this car moves like crazy, i can't wait to throw on a smaller pulley & some aquamist, I also think I am going to upgrade to a msd coil


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (SuperSlugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperSlugBug* »_It appears to me that I have the newer, retrofitted Bypass valve because it has that brace that JettaRed circled. However, it still rattles, and even rattles my dashboard when I am on light throttle around 3000 rpms. Is anyone else having this problem with their retrofitted valves? Does anyone know the cure for this?
Also, my valve won't close all the way to the stop; it's about a quarter of an inch away. I want to take off that nut and clean the parts like JettaRed suggested, but it looks keyed to the bellcrank that the valve turns. Do you just bend that tab out of the way? Thanks guys...


The rattle may be caused by a number of things. You may want to use a nylon washer between the charger support bracket and the cylinder head that fits into the hole on the passenger side. You may also need to ensure that the cutout in the heatshield isn't in contact with the same bracket.
As far as removing the nut to access the bypass valve parts, yes, just bent the tap out of the way. I wouldn't do it too often as you may break the tab off. if that every happens, just use medium strength loctite to keep the nut on.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRACER2.0t* »_Odds are he wasnt trying to race you just because he was going fast. Youre chances of beating a 240hp Accord with a 140hp No Speed charger are slim to none.









Sorry, but I agree with Taiteboy, I've had a similiar experience. My buddy has a '02 V6 (220 HP I believe) modded prelude. With the supercharger I can walk him at any speed at any RPM until 115 MPH then he will start to pull on me.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Sorry, but I agree with Taiteboy, I've had a similiar experience. My buddy has a '02 V6 (220 HP I believe) modded prelude. With the supercharger I can walk him at any speed at any RPM until 115 MPH then he will start to pull on me.

I agree, Remember that Thaiteboi also has a fully p&p aeg head on that car so we're talking a bit more than 140hp


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (94jedi)*

Most 4 cylinder VTEC engines redline around 8000 rpm or higher, with max hp and torque occuring close to redline. While they may come on strong on the high end, the race could be over by then.
I remember taking Neuspeed RSX Type S for a spin last year and was sorely disappointed with it's performance. It didn't even start to get fun until you hit highway speeds. Still, it was pretty torqueless.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Most 4 cylinder VTEC engines redline around 8000 rpm or higher, with max hp and torque occuring close to redline. While they may come on strong on the high end, the race could be over by then.
I remember taking Neuspeed RSX Type S for a spin last year and was sorely disappointed with it's performance. It didn't even start to get fun until you hit highway speeds. Still, it was pretty torqueless.

I have to give to acura though, the RSX type S with the right exhaust sounds pretty nice.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (94jedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jedi* »_
I have to give to acura though, the RSX type S with the right exhaust sounds pretty nice.

LOL! So does my stereo. Just buy a CD with exhaust sounds and play it loud.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

rebuilding my block pics... yeah... 140 mph and 18 psi boost will do this...


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

dude, do a chalk outline around that piston on the garage floor and play TAPS. It served it's car well.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_










keep your shoestrings out of the oil!


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

thats a lots of boost to get to only 140mph. Just shows you how inefficient the NS Charger is over the stock 6-8psi. They should have used the M62 unit like Jackson Racing does for the Hondas and Focus SVT. Even with water injection you get to the point of diminishing returns with increased boost. I remember years ago SCC mag installing a JR charger and water injection. Power drop off a tad but then they could run more timing. But you can only do so much. A charger designed to run at 6psi may be better at higher boost with WI or intercooling but running at 3x its efficiency rating is pointless. Sort of like the 20v guy trying to get big power out of a k03..They have to upgrade the turbo because the stock which is good down low make way too much heat as those levels.
Yea I know you will say im just bashing the NS charger. But Your not the only guy that has blown his motor due to excessive heat. Time to upgrade to turbo or destroy another engine


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (94jedi)*

whoops make that 143hp..lol








_Quote, originally posted by *94jedi* »_
I agree, Remember that Thaiteboi also has a fully p&p aeg head on that car so we're talking a bit more than 140hp


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

What people seem to not realize is even though that maybe the case, honda gears their cars for the power band. Now if their cars had the same gearing as a ABA 2.0 the yea the VW would win until the higher revs. But let face it. Hondas are not slow cars and anyone who knows how to drive with take that car into the power band and be pretty fast wth it. I beat a lot of hondas with my turbo but i was making at least 180whp (yes on the dyno) and i did run in to a couple of honda that made it hard on me. Now I know the NS charged cars arent as fast a vr6's or possibly 1.8t's, and i would destroy them so when a honda can hang i know they are fast. And with 240 hp in a 3l v6 im sure a car can handle its own against a Sc 2.0 making 140+ hp unless the person was in a Auto just cruising and didnt down shift.But if he was racing then I dont buy it. Ive seen plent of people who though because I was crusing at a higher speed that i must be racing and pull away from me as i laughed.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*

well, I crushed a 4 cyl 2002 honda accord







. Really bad I might add. BTW, I'm N/A and running a stock chip for the moment while mine is being re-flashed at TT.










_Modified by 94jedi at 11:50 PM 6-15-2003_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIRACER2.0t* »_thats a lots of boost to get to only 140mph. Just shows you how inefficient the NS Charger is over the stock 6-8psi. They should have used the M62 unit like Jackson Racing does for the Hondas and Focus SVT. Even with water injection you get to the point of diminishing returns with increased boost. I remember years ago SCC mag installing a JR charger and water injection. Power drop off a tad but then they could run more timing. But you can only do so much. A charger designed to run at 6psi may be better at higher boost with WI or intercooling but running at 3x its efficiency rating is pointless. Sort of like the 20v guy trying to get big power out of a k03..They have to upgrade the turbo because the stock which is good down low make way too much heat as those levels.
Yea I know you will say im just bashing the NS charger. But Your not the only guy that has blown his motor due to excessive heat. Time to upgrade to turbo or destroy another engine









I wouldn't say you are bashing, you bring up some good points. The M45 rotors are tiny compared to the larger & newer M62. If its possible to hit 15-18 psi on a 2.4" pulley, that is probably way out of the chargers effciency range.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

I wonder if anyone out there has cut the NS charger and somehow fabed up a charger with the m-62 as the base. Is this even possible without killing your bank account? He's right though 15-18 psi is probably out of the m-45's efficiency range.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*

I'm sure efficiency and max speed of the blower are two different things, but I am pretty sure Jettared did some calcualtions a while back to figure out that the 2.4" pulley is not over reving the charger.
Microbiologynerd: Tell us more about what happend. I take it you wound out 5th to hit 140mph therefor had the charger screamin, and were sustaining high boost for a long period of time. Are you using the same Aquamist jets Jettared was? Did you run out of water for the aquamist? TIA.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_I'm sure efficiency and max speed of the blower are two different things, but I am pretty sure Jettared did some calcualtions a while back to figure out that the 2.4" pulley is not over reving the charger.
Microbiologynerd: Tell us more about what happend. I take it you wound out 5th to hit 140mph therefor had the charger screamin, and were sustaining high boost for a long period of time. Are you using the same Aquamist jets Jettared was? Did you run out of water for the aquamist? TIA.

we got up to 5th, buried the speedometer and the boost gauge (15 psi max, we guessed 17-18psi) and were cruising along at 140+ mph for a few miles. oil light came on http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , ce light came on. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif car slowed down... we coasted home. tore apart the block sunday. bro dropped block off at machine shop to me moly impregnated, magna fluxed and shot peened for next to nothing (couple cases of beer-- it pays to have friends who own machine shops). gonna bore out the block to 20 over and get 8.5:1 cr pistons. i was using the 0.7 aquamist nozzle. yes, i know i'll have the most expensive 2.0L that still cant beat a 1.8T. no, i dont care. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Will (MicrobiologyNerd),
Any signs of detonation before it happened?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Honestly I don't see why you are lowering compression ratio? You will be losing power, just to get it back with high boost.
I still think you would be fine with a building up a strong light bottom end, maybe with a slight reduction in compresstion. Maybe like 9.5:1. Then just make sure you water in jection is working properly. and I think you should be fine.
How were you getting 18psi out of the charger? What pulley are you running. and where did you have enough room to run 140 for that long?
While you have the block broken down you should have the guy you know drill and tap the holes needed to run oil squirters.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_
While you have the block broken down you should have the guy you know drill and tap the holes needed to run oil squirters.


or, you could just start out with an OBD1 block if you aren't doing that already.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*

What else needs to be done when swapping an OBDI block into and OBDII car? Doesnt the OBDI block have a lower compression ratio already? TIA.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I believe the blocks are exactly the same. The OBDI is just stronger due to the parts that were used on them. Other than that from what I know it will go right in.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_I believe the blocks are exactly the same. The OBDI is just stronger due to the parts that were used on them. Other than that from what I know it will go right in.

OBD1 also had oil squirters and a stronger lighter crank if i'm not mistaken. I'm not sure what's involved in a swap but it seems like it would be pretty straight forward.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Will (MicrobiologyNerd),
Any signs of detonation before it happened?

i was getting some misfires around 4000 rpm but i think thats b/c i had the water coming on too early (4 psi). i spoke with bill and he suggested 6-7 psi. i've also got that msd ignition i have to get around to installing...


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Honestly I don't see why you are lowering compression ratio? You will be losing power, just to get it back with high boost.
I still think you would be fine with a building up a strong light bottom end, maybe with a slight reduction in compresstion. Maybe like 9.5:1. Then just make sure you water in jection is working properly. and I think you should be fine.
How were you getting 18psi out of the charger? What pulley are you running. and where did you have enough room to run 140 for that long?
While you have the block broken down you should have the guy you know drill and tap the holes needed to run oil squirters.


my block is obd1 and has oil squirters already. pulling it apart wasnt that bad and i learned alot in the process. i'm lowering compression to be uber safe. going 140+ for 4-5 miles on route 93 north in boston http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. as for 18 psi in the charger, thats what i'm guesstimating. the boost gauge (vdo 15 psi max) was buried and wanted to keep going, so i guessed ~ 18 psi. could be 16, could be more. ordering 25 psi gauge with vacuum pressure too. yay 2.4" pulley.... with the ported head can i go smaller???


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_I believe the blocks are exactly the same. The OBDI is just stronger due to the parts that were used on them. Other than that from what I know it will go right in.

They also flow a little better than OBDII (but if the head is ported they flow the same)


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_ yay 2.4" pulley.... with the ported head can i go smaller???









You would need to get a custom pulley built but JOEZX6 says you easily and safely run the eatons beyond what they are rated. He tried talking me into getting a 2.2" pulley but I know I would end up doing what your doing right now.


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

dayamn, the car was running real smooth for the first half of the day... & then here comes the rough idle.. & with the rough idle came something new...
I would floor the car, and it would putter, then surge, putter then surge, it felt as if something was clogged in the exhaust... I am going to try & bypass the egr system tomorrow with a resistor, & also the air intake temp sensor... I think if I get a chance, I will try & get the catalytic convertor out & inspect that, if it's f*ed up Imma throw in a straight pipe, I just lost my job & cannot afford to many parts right now..
So the problems seem to happen when the car gets hotter as the day goes by, thats why I'm thinking EGR, I also get a ticking sound everytime the I shut off the car, I also think I might have fried the EGR frequency valve when I fried my wiring harness, that's why I am going to by pass the egr system....
Luckily, 1552 Designs has agreed to sell me the idle air stabilizer motor I need that is in their clearance bin, whew, lucky me that is a $165 dollar part, & they had one laying around for $50.... @ least that part will be eliminated from my problems list


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

oh yeah, when I raced that honda accord, he WAS trying to race he started it, he was on my ass doing 90mph, so I moved out of the way, then I caught up & we both took off, nobody does 110mph+ for nothing in a 55mph zone, I don't think he was just speeding either, & yes with my car as bad as it is running right now, I still spanked him
Like I said before, I am very happy with the charger's performance, & I have been driving the hell out of my car, passing people on shoulder's & spanking so far:
03' V6 Honda Accord, 02" RSX-S, Cavalier Z24, Dodge Neon SXT, 02' Hyundai Tiburon
I have not been out looking for races, people just like to mess with me when they drive by & see my in-dash screen & the HID headlights blingin... I do not know why they want to run my 4 door golf, could it be the M3 mirrors?? I don't know, but I am telling you GTIRACER, the charger is very fun to drive & is just like spraying NOS full time.... so "GTI" "RACER" how fast are you?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

I appreciate your stories, but please let's not post them here. I had a thread "black holed" because of a racing story and it took a lot to get it resurrected.
I'd hate to see this one closed.
Thanx
(P.S., I was not addressing this to only thaiteboi, but everyone else, as well.







)


_Modified by JettaRed at 11:04 AM 6-17-2003_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
You would need to get a custom pulley built but JOEZX6 says you easily and safely run the eatons beyond what they are rated. He tried talking me into getting a 2.2" pulley but I know I would end up doing what your doing right now.









i dono, with my new indestrcutible block and lowered compression... i might be able to handle it







... then again i could make a habit of frying pistons


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

my car won't go past 3krpm or 5psi boost it just sputters ... i am running a 2.5" pulley, but the car was also doing it last night with the 2.8"
I also got rid of all the egr components today & "simplified" my motor
car idles perfect, & will hit 11lbs when i rev it up in neutral...
but under load, the above happens...
I am going to try a smaller belt tomorrow... any thoughts on this guys?, thanks !!!


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

hey everybody, 4am in the morning and still awake... so here is something i found...
http://www.globemotorists.com/...s.htm
I have been searching for the part #'s for the smaller belt i need, Mk3 golf w/ ac w/ N/S charger..
the stock Dayco Part # is: 5060455
here is the number broken down... "50" is for 5/6 of an inch or 27/32" belt width, "60" is for 6 ribs on the belt, & finally "455" is for 45.5" belt length....
pretty easy huh... anyways, I found the above website that crosses all the belt part #'s.... so I just scrolled down to DAYCO part # 5060805, which is a 80.5" belt I am going to try out... but there you go right next to the dayco part #'s are the part #'s for goodyear, gates, & napa... so just go by the last 3 #'s for example "810" is a 81" belt I also might try...
hope that helps out the mk3 supercharger guys, & anybody else looking for belts & there part #'s...
"has anyone seen the Dayco "poly-cog" belts.. they say more grip under load/less slipping because the ribs are segmented, that's what I think I'll try ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by thaiteboi at 9:10 AM 6-18-2003_


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

haha, guys guess what i found.... go to http://www.partsamerica.com
which is advanced auto parts in the NoVA/DC/MD Area...
do not select a vehicle... just go to the part # search & type in...
5060810dr, bam, $17.99.... 81" 27/32", 6-rib "drive-Rite" serpentine belt....
those are the cheapest belts, the dayco part #'s are the same, just don't add thte "dr" on the end....
and thats all you do if you read my above post, just figure out the part # & type it in to get your belt needed for that smaller pulley!!!
oh yeah, they sell DAYCO tensioners also


_Modified by thaiteboi at 9:18 AM 6-18-2003_


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

if you go to a pepboy's auto parts store... it is the first 3 #'s 810, or 805...
guess what everybody, and this is ecspecially for the mk3 owners, who have older cars.... I figured out why my belt is slipping... even with the 2.8"... the automatic tensioners wear out, this is located behind/below the alternator & is held on by a couple allen head bolts... I can grab the belt & swing the tensioner up really easy... I am sure that it is the tensioner gone bad...
so there you go... replace that automatic tensioner &&& get your self an 81" belt...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

I dont know what brand but I got the cheapo belt and that seems to work just as good as the stock belt supplied by Neuspeed. I think I payed ~15$ for it, I almost bought the good year belt that thing was almost twice as much so I said F that!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

I have used the Dayco Poly Cog belt and it works well. Seems to be good quality, on par with Gates. However, it does whistle a little louder because of the cross-cut design. Sounds cool, though.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_will hit 11lbs when i rev it up in neutral









uh, I don't think that can be right!!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (jcha)*

You arent supposed to be boosting in neutral......check the valve.....


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Velocity731)*

JR, how much is water injection (the aquamist kit)??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Velocity731)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity731* »_JR, how much is water injection (the aquamist kit)??

I don't know current prices. You need to check with Brad at http://www.kcsaab.com. He may be having a GB, but I don't know.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Last I checked the 1s (basic kit) was ~$500 or ~$400 with a group buy (20% off)


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_
.... so "GTI" "RACER" how fast are you?









I wasnt real fast compared to other turbo cars out there but my first time at the drag strip on a 80+ degree day running7-8psi i ran 14.7 @ 97mph..Full leather interior, heavy 17"wheels and tires,35psi in the tires because i didnt know any better.Just like i drive it on the street.. Besides the turbo the engine was completly stock, never been opened. On the freeway 150mph several times. Ask Boost Inside..he was going 150 also when we were racing a Prelude Type Sh. 
I blew my engine eventually trying to run 15psi with stock fuel pump and injectors








I never had any major problem except bolts loosening..Until the motor let go..If i had SDS i may still have that engine


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*

so your telling me that in neutral when i rev the car up it won't make any boost?
I got a smaller belt, my tensioner is okay, car is still running terrible....
anybody else have a problem where the car just won't go past 3k rpm w/out missing a whole lot..... maybe my mass air flow, anyway to check that?


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_so your telling me that in neutral when i rev the car up it won't make any boost?
I got a smaller belt, my tensioner is okay, car is still running terrible....
anybody else have a problem where the car just won't go past 3k rpm w/out missing a whole lot..... maybe my mass air flow, anyway to check that?


Yes thats exactly what im saying, you are only supposed to be boosting under load. If you havent checked the maf, check your spark plug wires, I had something similar happen. It turns out one of the wires was arching, I replaced it and the missfires went away... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Velocity731 at 12:09 PM 6-19-2003_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

WORD. check all those cables that hit the belt, maybe try unpluggin the MAF, check your plug wires, look for vacumm leak and make sure your fuel lines are tight. And it is true, you are not supposed to boost when just reving, mine never goes past 0 when I rev it in neutral.
good luck


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

How hard is it to install the aquamist 1s system??? How long does it take??? Im thinking of getting it vy next month and finally putting the 2.6 or 2.5'' pulley in!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Velocity731)*

not too bad. just get ready to have a 2500 dollar heart attack when you tap into the charger.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

doesnt JR have the water injection before the rotors??? how do you have it??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Velocity731)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity731* »_doesnt JR have the water injection before the rotors??? how do you have it??

I've tried it before and after the rotors. I think it works a little better before the rotors, but then there is always the issue that rotors might be damaged. But...I really don't think it will do significant harm.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
I've tried it before and after the rotors. I think it works a little better before the rotors, but then there is always the issue that rotors might be damaged. But...I really don't think it will do significant harm.

while you were doing all your testing, did you have less timing retardation (if its even a word







) before or after the rotors, how did you plug the charger after you drilled it? What size pulley were yu running the 2.4/5 or 6?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Velocity731)*

You can get a blank plug from Brad for the 2nd hole. I didn't really measure significant timing difference; the car just felt better.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_anybody else have a problem where the car just won't go past 3k rpm w/out missing a whole lot..... maybe my mass air flow, anyway to check that?

yeah, I have had it once in a while, I think it is from the MAF sensor on it's way out. With the engine running, if I unplug the maf, it idles pefectly and the slight stumble goes away (I momentarily unplug and then plug it back in and it is good to go). 
I have tried to figure out what to do (beyond buying a new maf, since it is is just an occasional occurance) and my thought was running the power (+) line (from the MAF extension that came with the kit) through a "momentary off" switch in the dash, so if it idles or runs rough due to the maf while driving, I can just hit the switch off and then back on and it will be good again......


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

Oh, it also seems to go away if I get on it at WOT for a few seconds (excuse to rip onto the onramps?







)
mine only will do it when the engine is hot, and I restart the engine. I could run it for 5 hours straight, and as long as I didn't turn it of an restart it, it wouldn't happen. But if I shut down and restart (rarely) it has those symptoms


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

yeah I also experience those missfires....yesterday I ran the VAG , I had 3 codes..Random Missfires, missfires CYL 4 and system Lean bank 1, Missfires should be taken care of since I just replaced the plugs and wires...new maf is going in on tuesday, (dealer was sold out)


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Velocity731)*

I was reading somewhere, that with a smaller pulley 2.4 that the car leans out too much to actually get more power. Will an AIC work with smaller pullied SC? Has anyone tried?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

thanks guys, as always this thread has been a great help!!! I will try al those things out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Velocity731)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity731* »_yeah I also experience those missfires....yesterday I ran the VAG , I had 3 codes..Random Missfires, missfires CYL 4 and system Lean bank 1, Missfires should be taken care of since I just replaced the plugs and wires...new maf is going in on tuesday, (dealer was sold out)









Last year I had the same problem.
*missfired after* - VW did the recall for the oxygen sensor without flashing the chip.
*missfired after* - I installed new VW wires and IK20 spark plugs
*NO missfires after* - VW changed just the MAF sensor
I produced the missfire problem to the VW Head Mechanic.
After they changed just the MAF no-missfires. I couldn't believe it.
Since VW knew it was just the MAF it was covered under warranty.
Yes I was lucky. VW's price was something like $190 CAD. 
So far 1 year later and NO missfires but I'm sure it will come back.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Golf_2K2L)*

Hey, has anyone felt the need to upgrade their fuel pump to make sure they are keeping their fuel presure where it should be? Just wondering if the stock pump can handle the added boost. expecially when putting smaller pulleys on the car.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

Regarding the 2.4" pulley and the need for extra fuel, yes you will need to address the fuel situation. We recommend this part: http://www.neuspeed.com/produc...d=153 
However, any adjustable FPR that is boost dependent will do the job -- you don't necessarily have to use ours. Basically our unit piggybacks over the top of the existing Bosch regulator and uses the same vacuum hose that was previously connected to the stock FPR. Under higher boost pressures, the regulator increases the line pressure. Off boost, the regulator lowers the pressure back down because you don't need the additional fuel at idle, for example.
Regarding the 2.4" pulley, while we used it on our own car, we were never successful in getting Eaton and Magnusson to endorse it's use like they do on the 2.6" pulley. So please be aware that the 2.4" pulley is a "use at your own risk" part, whereas the 2.6" pulley still retains your original warranty coverage.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (NEUSPEED)*

hmmmm, I've been running the 2.4" pulley (with water) for some time. Should I be worried about blowing up my engine?? Then again, the boost I get is about the same as those with the 2.6" (what's up with that?), so maybe it's not that bad. I don't have (or plan on getting) an air-fuel gauge, but the car sure feels great, even at high revs.
I wouldn't mind trying the rising rate regulator if I had a good indication that it would help, but that price is insane! $230 and I still need to build the damn thing??







I know that JettaRed tried it but didn't find that it helped (is that right, Bill?) - has anyway else tried it??


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (jcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcha* »_hmmmm, I've been running the 2.4" pulley (with water) for some time. Should I be worried about blowing up my engine?? Then again, the boost I get is about the same as those with the 2.6" (what's up with that?), so maybe it's not that bad. I don't have (or plan on getting) an air-fuel gauge, but the car sure feels great, even at high revs.
I wouldn't mind trying the rising rate regulator if I had a good indication that it would help, but that price is insane! $230 and I still need to build the damn thing??







I know that JettaRed tried it but didn't find that it helped (is that right, Bill?) - has anyway else tried it??


shouldnt you have gotten a rising rate fpr with the sc kit from neuspeed?? or is that a 4 bar fpr? its early... need coffee...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Thats the 4-bar that comes with it, which seems to do a good job. Any one dyno'd with a A/F? I've been running the 2.5" for 2 months now with out water injection, fueling seems fine. (cross my fingers here







) I'm hoping to put in an EGT in the near future, I hear those are more reliable than the A/F guage.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

yup, EGT is more indicative of what the heck is happening inside your engine..


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine*

To answer a question a few postings ago:
_"Should I be worried about blowing up my engine?"_
Only if you encounter some abnormal lean fuel condition or excessive detonation due to a failure or malfunction of one of the factory components. The best way to determine whether your car is running lean is to beg, borrow or steal someone's wide-band lambda sensor. We use the Motec unit, but there are other good ones out on the market by Horiba, etc.
_"Don't the kits come with the adjustable FPR?_
Only the MkIII OBDI kits are packaged with the adjustable FPR. On those cars, the factory ECU does not give us enough injector pulse width to sufficiently enrich the fueling. So, those kits come with the adjustable FPR as a standard component. On the OBDII cars, the ECU offers enough pulse width adjustment that we can control fueling with the computer and the replacement FPR that comes in the kit. However, the programming can only accomodate 2.8" & 2.6" pulleys. On our MkIV mule car running the 2.4" pulley, we needed to install the adjustable FPR to get our A/F ratios back to where they were with the 2.6" setup. Keep in mind that we also had a ported cylinder head, so the fuel needs for someone with a 2.4" pulley and a stock head may be different. Thus the need to hook up a good A/F or Lambda sensor to your exhaust and collect some data.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (NEUSPEED)*

thats what i have mkIII obdI car with ported head (not installed yet) 2.4" pulley, aquamist 2c and a blown piston... the block is at the machine shop being moly-impregnated, magnafluxed and shot peened so it can handle more boost. i'm getting forged 8.5:1 cr pisotns and more durable piston rings. also getting an oil cooler... for the time being i installed a used motor with just the charger and aquamist, no 268 cam. 

and now my question... do i need higher flowing injectors? 310 cc? another electronic fuel pump?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (MicrobiologyNerd)*

With all the mods you have Will and the amounts of boost you were pushing I would say you need something controllable. When you get your car running again you better put it on the wideband. Find out how lean you are and where, and figure out what can be done.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (2kjettaguy)*

evan...
funny thing is that the air/fuel meter i have (autometer) says i'm stoich, and pushing toward rich... i have it hooked to my 02 sensor right after the headers before the cat... is this right?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (MicrobiologyNerd)*

standard A/F ratio meters are not reliable, they can and will be misleading. That is why you need a wideband unit like Neuspeed is recomending, or get an EGT meter which is more reliable. Best bet is to find a dyno with an A/F hook up so you can monitor it through out the RPM's not just momentarily (which is what a standard A/F guage does).
Some one should be able to back me up on this...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_standard A/F ratio meters are not reliable, they can and will be misleading. That is why you need a wideband unit like Neuspeed is recomending, or get an EGT meter which is more reliable. Best bet is to find a dyno with an A/F hook up so you can monitor it through out the RPM's not just momentarily (which is what a standard A/F guage does).
Some one should be able to back me up on this...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Beat me to it







If your A/F guage says anything other than full rich under boost then you don't have enough fuel. As vwtuning said they are not accurate enough, you need to get on a wideband and find out your real A/F ratio


_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 12:15 PM 6-24-2003_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (TooLFan46n2)*

Thanks Tool fan, soemtimes I actually know what I'm talking about, not often but sometimes







lol

On another note, its 80 today, gonna be interesting to see how the car drives with the 2.5" and no water injection.... crossing my fingers its not too bad but might be time to go back to the 2.8" Although 93 octane seems to help, some times I mix 93 / 94 and that seems to be the best but straight 94 yields worse performance than the 93 or 93/94 mix.
Hoping Neuspeed can chime in and tell me what the think about running 2.5" with the higher octane that I can get around here, its my understanding only 91 is avaialable in Cali so maybe thats why they dont recomend going smaller than the 2.6"


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (vwtuning)*

Will
1 volt oxygen sensors are not a broad enough indication of air fuel ratio. Your really only watching your ecu talk back and forth with the sensor. The only real reading you can get out of it is at WOT. At WOT it will show you what side of 14.7 your on. Full rich means your richer than 14.7. Anything other than full rich at WOT means your leaner than 14.7. You should be between 12 and 13. Your gauge can't tell you that. 
If your at "stoich" on the gauge, your way lean! Explains your piston explosion


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (2kjettaguy)*

oh gosh darn it. now i should go order more 310 cc injectors and another fuel pump...


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (MicrobiologyNerd)*

toolfan, hows the intercooler project coming?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (83 bunny)*

well i coughed up the cash for the maf... still misfires, i guess i will go back & tear that wiring harness back apart....


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (MicrobiologyNerd)*

well, before you do that why don't you consider the split second signal calibrator. 
http://www.splitsec.com
The PSC1 is what I use to fuel my turbo kit. I am using the 310's you sold me and using the split second to fool the MAF into thinking less air is going through. Its MAP based and incredibly controllable. I am using the Neuspeed chip still.
One thing to consider is that even if you do throw in a larger injectors or another fueling device you've got to tune it. The Neuspeed chip is excellent in driving the stock setup but your going to be making alot of changes. You need something controllable and a way to view your real air fuel ratio. 
I have a Lambdaboy portable wideband air fuel meter. I haven't hooked it up yet, I've been sick as a dog for 3 weeks. However, this is going to allow me to see what my air fuel ratio is while street tuning the car. Owning your own wideband is pretty hardcore (to the tune of 600 bucks) but the extent to which you've modified the Neuspeed charger is in my opinion hardcore. It may seem like making all these mods will work plug and play like the kit installs, but you see what happens... 
http://www.lambdaboy.com


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (83 bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83 bunny* »_toolfan, hows the intercooler project coming?

Unfotunately I don't have an update. Everything has gotten delayed like 100x. 1st we had issues with the charger...then my tranny broke so I didn't have any $$ to invest...then sadly a member of Joezx6's family passed away and he has been out of town for a few weeks settling that mattter.







The goal is to be done for waterfest, however I'm a little skeptical now, if all goes well(which it never does) it should be done by then.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_well, before you do that why don't you consider the split second signal calibrator. 
http://www.splitsec.com
The PSC1 is what I use to fuel my turbo kit. I am using the 310's you sold me and using the split second to fool the MAF into thinking less air is going through. Its MAP based and incredibly controllable. I am using the Neuspeed chip still.
One thing to consider is that even if you do throw in a larger injectors or another fueling device you've got to tune it. The Neuspeed chip is excellent in driving the stock setup but your going to be making alot of changes. You need something controllable and a way to view your real air fuel ratio. 
I have a Lambdaboy portable wideband air fuel meter. I haven't hooked it up yet, I've been sick as a dog for 3 weeks. However, this is going to allow me to see what my air fuel ratio is while street tuning the car. Owning your own wideband is pretty hardcore (to the tune of 600 bucks) but the extent to which you've modified the Neuspeed charger is in my opinion hardcore. It may seem like making all these mods will work plug and play like the kit installs, but you see what happens... 

anyone else tried this???
http://www.lambdaboy.com


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (MicrobiologyNerd)*

also.. these are the plugs i want to run the 2.4" pulley safely right bill? the denso ik-24?
http://www.sparkplugs.com/resu...fid=3


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (MicrobiologyNerd)*

well, after replacing the ECU, maf, and pulling apart the wiring harness ....
i pulled out the plugs again, they were in the same condition as 2kjetta's plugs....
so i replaced them with a set of bosch f6dtc, $7 ea, & they are two steps colder than stock...
anyways, car is running great, still a few bugs since i deleted most of the emission sensors with resistors... i love that 2.5" pulley too!!!


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*NEUSPEED to Dyno 2.0L SC & Race Series 3" CAI*


*Neuspeed is going to dyno a 2002 Golf that is completely stock with the
exception of the SC kit and Race Series 3" CAI.*

Below are the emails between myself and Greg Woo.


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf_2K2L and NEUSPEED* »_
----- Original Message ----- 
From: doug _e 
To: Greg Woo 
Sent: Tuesday, June 24, 2003 4:57 PM
Subject: Re: Golf_2K2L - Race Series Dyno's - 3" CAI 

Fantastic!!!
*
I'm sure all the Neuspeed SC & 2.0L guys on VWvortex would love to that.
*
Thank You,
Doug
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Greg Woo 
To: doug _e 
Sent: Tuesday, June 24, 2003 3:20 PM
Subject: RE: Golf_2K2L - Race Series Dyno's - 3" CAI 

*Yes, there is. We have a 2002 Golf that is completely stock with the exception of the SC kit. I'll add that car to the dyno test schedule.*
Best Regards
Greg Woo
-----Original Message-----
From: doug _e [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Tuesday, June 24, 2003 12:11 PM
To: Greg Woo
Subject: Re: Golf_2K2L - Race Series Dyno's - 3" CAI 

Greg,
*Is there any chance of testing the 3" CAI on a Neuspeed SC GolfIV 2.0L.
That's what I have. My only engine performance mod is a BMC panel filter.
So far!*
Thanks,
Doug
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Greg Woo 
To: doug _e 
Sent: Tuesday, June 24, 2003 10:56 AM
Subject: RE: Golf_2K2L - Race Series Dyno's - 3" CAI 

Doug,
*I just wanted you to know that I have not forgotten about your request for a good set of dyno comparisons. I am trying to get a day free when I can isolate the effect of the 3" CAI on an otherwise stock vehicle. I have the car available, just no free time at the moment. But I will probably be able to schedule a test day in early July.
Our original test vehicle (2000 Golf 1.8T) is a little too heavily modified to use as a good dyno mule. When we took numbers off this car, we were getting HP increases of approximately 8 hp at the wheels. But we also have a K04 turbo on this car and some other bolt on plumbing modifications. So, I think a test on a stock vehicle would be more realistic for what a normal consumer should expect.*
Best Regards,
Greg Woo


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: NEUSPEED to Dyno 2.0L SC & Race Series 3" CAI (Golf_2K2L)*

hey guys, like i posted earlier... I replace ecu, maf, plugs, everything....
car was running beautifully.... until i was running it hard for a bit on the way home tonight... I bet you all that tomorrow morning when the motor is cooled down & I pull those plugs, it has happened again....
just like "2kjettaguy's" plugs #2 & #3 the same to me.... the cathodes are almost burnt off.... does this mean I am leaning out????
I have chosen to start using bosch plugs again, right now I am using the F6DTC, 2-steps colder, & are a tri-electrode copper plug... 
***edit*** 
after doing some checking around, multi electrode spark plugs aren't all that great for FI, they are okay for nitrous however... I am going to try a set of the NGK 2975
same heat range as the denso ik22's

am I detonating? or leaning out? I am not even thinking about hooking up NOS anythime soon, until all these bugs are worked out!!!!


_Modified by thaiteboi at 9:11 AM 6-26-2003_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: NEUSPEED to Dyno 2.0L SC & Race Series 3" CAI (thaiteboi)*

Hey Thaiteboi,
Are you OBDI or OBDII? Did you swap out the FPR? What kind of gas do you run? Have you hcecked with Neuspeed tech support about the problem? They are very friendly and helpful, hopefully they can offer some ggood advice.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_well, after replacing the ECU, maf, and pulling apart the wiring harness ....
i pulled out the plugs again, they were in the same condition as 2kjetta's plugs....
so i replaced them with a set of bosch f6dtc, $7 ea, & they are two steps colder than stock...
anyways, car is running great, still a few bugs since i deleted most of the emission sensors with resistors... i love that 2.5" pulley too!!!

How do you know those Bosch Plugs are 2 steps colder? I have been looking for a Bosch chart to explain what each number/letter means and can't find it. I cross referenced that number with NGK and it is only 1 step cooler for them.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (1997 Golf GL)*

94 pages!
Please god, make it stop!


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (feuerdog)*

well sparkplugs are the least of my worries right now.... my #2 cylinder is full of oil








me & one of my freinds are going to pull the head off tomorrow & see what's up...
I think I may be going the same path as "microbiologynerd",,,,
I was only hitting 6-7psi though.... & my belt was slipping on the 2.5" pulley...
the car also "ate" up #2 plug again...
as for the heat ranges.... just type in "F6DTC" on sparkplugs.com, & it will cross reference the heat range.... the bosch "F5DTC" is equal to the Ik22' Denso heat range, NGK's however count up, "7" is colder than "5"


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (thaiteboi)*

Maybe running Nitrous before the charger has some thing to do with it, or maybe a clogged fuel injector in cyl 2? IDK man, sucks youve been having so many problems since the install. Do you have a lot of miles on your car?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (vwtuning)*

94 pages for this


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (JETTSET)*

my car only has 67k miles on it... the head has 20k on it.... and I think that could be my problem.... the head was planed down by a machine shop after it was p&p.... I'm thinking the compression was more than 10:1 & also the knock-sensor wasn't doing it's job..... I just hope when I tear that motor apart tomorrow, it has something to do with the head & I don't have to re-build the bottom end... if I do, I am going to go forged pistons or stacked head gaskets..... I think lowered compression is insurance,,,,
oh, & having a cylinder almost full of oil has nothing to do with the nos.. LOL, I do not know whether to laugh or cry about this one....
as for the nitrous, the bottle is in the trunk, empty, I am no where near hooking the nos back up.....


_Modified by thaiteboi at 9:01 AM 6-27-2003_


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (thaiteboi)*

well 'micorbiologynerd' I came to join the party..., 
we stripped the motor down to the block.... & what do you know... #2 piston is blown on two sides & it scarred the cylinder wall pretty bad.... something went wrong.. lol... now where an i going to get money to fix this, might as well do forged pistons & the whole bit... I'm thinking JE 9:1 maybe... detonation.... I refuse to get rid of the charger & at times I think about going back to just nitrous.... I can not get rid of the charger.... my tags say "KMPRSSR" & they are only 2 weeks old...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (thaiteboi)*

damn man, sorry to hear it... what exactly fried / melted / broke when you had the intial problem with stuff touching the belt?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (vwtuning)*

well guys here is my new plan.... it looks like 'microbiologynerd' is going to have a really nice motor with all that machine work... I'm not sure if he is going to run forged pistons?... 
anyways... here it is: my plans for a new motor ( on a very limited/laid-off budget)
I am going to pick up a used motor for around $400, tear it down, make sure everything is kosher... then maybe, maybe get the rods shotpeened... I am going to stay with a obd-1 block because of the forged crank & oil-squirter design.... I am going back to a stock head...(ported mk4 head under 10k for sale).... and I plan on stacking headgaskets, yes there is a world of controversy around this...but hey, it works for some , some it doesn't.... so I should be close to a 9:1 or under a bit....


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (thaiteboi)*

after seeing that post about the a/f meters being inaccurate, I guess I was leaning out on full boost (7lbs & up)..... so are "injectors" the answer to this?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (thaiteboi)*

"injectors" aren't the answer. You need a way to control fuel based on manifold pressure. It needs to be tuned! 
I am just getting my 2.0t back up and running today... after seeing 2 motors recently blown I am suprised I didn't blow mine for the 1.5 years I was supercharged. 
Did you have a cam? port an polished head? Those will lean you out because they allow more air to enter the combustion chamber without necessarily creating a larger airflow value at the MAF


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (2kjettaguy)*

yeah i dono about my car anymore. thinking about parting it all out and getting a 337 or an evo8. too much headache for me to deal with. the last thing i want to do is dump more $$ in and tune it only to have it **** the bed on me.








i'm going with 9:1 cr pistons from je too i think for whoever asked. not gonna double stack the head gaskets. its gonna be interesting to see how this pos does on the dyno in terms of hp and air/fuel. if i am running lean how do i compensate? another fuel pump? injectors? sledgehammer?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (jcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcha* »_
I wouldn't mind trying the rising rate regulator if I had a good indication that it would help, but that price is insane! $230 and I still need to build the damn thing??







I know that JettaRed tried it but didn't find that it helped (is that right, Bill?) - has anyway else tried it??


I did have the RRFPR, but found that for my car, it didn't seem to help or hurt. (It's become apparent, for some reason, that _none_ of our cars are exactly the same.) However, it is good insurance. 
You may also experience better fuel mileage if you set it up with the 3 bar fpr and don't hammer it, since the 3 bar is going to be delivering 15% less fuel when not under boost.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_...Although 93 octane seems to help, some times I mix 93 / 94 and that seems to be the best but straight 94 yields worse performance than the 93 or 93/94 mix.


I never intentially mixed 93 and 94 (Sunoco), but do agree that strait 94 seems worse than straight 93. And, for a dime more per gallon, the 94 just isn't worth it. (I've had the same experience with using Sunoco 94 in the 1.8T.)
BTW, and this is slightly (or a lot) off topic, but who thinks the new Toureg commercials are the stupidest thing you've ever seen? VW blew it this time. Go back to the shopping cart commercial or the guy licking the handle of the new Jetta on the dealer's lot.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (JettaRed)*

1. To the guys that blew their engine recently. What brand, viscocity oil were you guys running in your engine? What were the ambient temps?
2. Also have any of you guys thought of running an aftermarket oil cooler? I am thinking about it, and think it is a good precaution for our engines, by helping to keep the internals cool. Some people report 30 degs cooler, but all report a good 10 degs cooler. So just from that seems like a good idea to me.
3. Guys running water injection, have you taken off the chargers or head after running the setup? Have you noticed any abnormal deposits formed, or corrosion on the alluminum?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_1. To the guys that blew their engine recently. What brand, viscocity oil were you guys running in your engine? What were the ambient temps?-- i was running mobil 1 synthetic 1030. it was about 60 degrees at night
2. Also have any of you guys thought of running an aftermarket oil cooler? I am thinking about it, and think it is a good precaution for our engines, by helping to keep the internals cool. Some people report 30 degs cooler, but all report a good 10 degs cooler. So just from that seems like a good idea to me.-- yeah i thought about it after the fact








3. Guys running water injection, have you taken off the chargers or head after running the setup? Have you noticed any abnormal deposits formed, or corrosion on the alluminum?-- havent taken it off


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_
3. Guys running water injection, have you taken off the chargers or head after running the setup? Have you noticed any abnormal deposits formed, or corrosion on the alluminum?

I replaced my head in January after at lease 6 months of water injection. There was no noticeable corrosion, etc. There was carbon on the pistons, but I was told that was normal.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_2. Also have any of you guys thought of running an aftermarket oil cooler?

I have run a 19 row setrab since a few months after the charger install. It is sorta dual purpose for me. The first reason is that it makes the oil run a bit cooler (duh). The second is that it will allow me to remove the factory oil/coolant exchanger, which is pretty sketchy, IMO. I have heard of them crapping out, and it is hard to know when it happens. It can fail internally and give no signs outside the engine, leading to prolonged contamination of either/both your oil and coolant. 
In mine, I also have a dual rad fan assembly (which you guys already have). BTW, for those who do not know already, my engine (along with virtually the rest of my jetta) will be going into a new body soon. I just picked up a 91 red jetta coupe on saturday, which will receive all the goodies my 92 jetta has now (big brakes, suspension, recaros, ABA SC, etc). Hopefully I will get to be both the first A2 to install the Neuspeed SC (current) as well as the first Coupe (A2) to get it as well


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (blubayou)*

The new coupe:








































and here is my current rig:















<---- old orientation of intake


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Wow 60 degrees and you still fried a piston . . . what pulley were you running again?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (blubayou)*

i was using mobil 1 15w/50 synthetic motor oil... bosch f6dtc plugs when my motor blew.... 
I am thinking about doing something else, so I might have the neuspeed FPR for sale if you want one for less than $230


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Wow 60 degrees and you still fried a piston . . . what pulley were you running again? 

2.4" pulley. not properly tuned. i was running lean... according to this thread about a page ago


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (MicrobiologyNerd)*

So from what everyone is saying here.... I may still be running lean even though every time I even touch the gas pedal my A/F guage pings Rich? I guess I should save up for a wideband if I wanna really mess with the charger...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (vwtuning)*

With the 2.6" pulley I still had a good A/F ratio at 6200 RM on my dyno


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (TooLFan46n2)*

I wanted feed back from other boosted dubs so I posted this in the main forum but please take a look :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=920092
I'm wondering about my O2 sensors running in 'open loop mode' and why I seem to have more power then. TIA.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (vwtuning)*

Why are people selling their Neuspeed Superchargers? This is a little disheartening


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (Rage In The Machines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rage In The Machines* »_Why are people selling their Neuspeed Superchargers? This is a little disheartening









I don't think "everyone" is selling their chargers, I still have mine. A few people have that have gone turbo. But, even Evan (2kjettaguy), with the success he has had, has had to do a lot of custom tuning.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I may sell mine come winter if I have a garage to do a turbo set up, but I havent made up my mind yet. Dont get me wrong I love the neuspeed charger, but I am after more speed. And its my understanding I can run the same amount of boost with a turbo and it will yield more power because of higher CFM's and also you can intercool it. But for the time being I am very happy with it. I am still running the 2.5" pulley, its 80+ deg. and though its not fast as when its 60 deg. its still faster than stock. I'd like to do water injection first and a quaiffe or pelequin differential.
Overall the Neuspeed charger gets the thumbs up from me, and the price is coming down which is great. I think it would be awesome to see Neuspeed relase a version 2 that has a built in air to water intercooler in the main chamber before the lower intake manifold, that would be the shizzle!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Well, I just blew my motor. It was tuned perfectly! I think the effects of the charger running lean turned my motor into a ticking time bomb. no compression in cylinder #2 and white smoke coming from every hole is all I can say right now. Not sure If i want to even start screwing with it now. The car was only on the road for 2-3 weeks turbo.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Noooo Way! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Weren't you running more boost with the supercharger?


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Rising Rate FPR & Blowing Up Your Engine (Rage In The Machines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rage In The Machines* »_Why are people selling their Neuspeed Superchargers? This is a little disheartening









Not me, mine is running great. It's a very reliable charger as my car is a daily driver and never had any major problems. It's not the fastest but it's fun. You can pull the new A4 1.8turbo stock easily. Go for it.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I think the stock pulley is going back on this weekend, Im getting scared hearing all this 'blew my motor' talk, I really cant afford to have something like this happen right now.
Evan, really sorry to hear it man, how did it happen? Were you beating on her or just crusing?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

i will probably keep my charger... just a little bit frustrated with having no money to buy a new motor or rebuild mine...
i plan on adding an inline fuel pump, #30 injectors


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_i will probably keep my charger... just a little bit frustrated with having no money to buy a new motor or rebuild mine...
i plan on adding an inline fuel pump, #30 injectors

im doing the same thing. no added fuel pump though. i'm emailing greg woo abolut a custom burned chip for the 2.4" pulley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I think that is why I have pretty much kept my charger stock. Haven't really touched a thing. I am still running the 2.8 inch pulley. But will probably drop to the 2.6. Hearing all these issues is what car tuning is all about though. Evan, sorry to hear about your motor.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (UKGTI)*

* IMO - stock supercharger pullies BACK ON!!! *
Unless you know your running rich enough with water injection to cool the combustion chamber, you may be the next one. 
Here's pistons 2 and 3 as they sit. They have obvious evidence of heavy pre-detonation and not to mention, pieces missing. Piston #2 is melted all the way down the side and left melted aluminum on the cylinder wall. All 4 pistons are clean, which i have been told "if your pistons look steam cleaned you've been getting alot of pre-detonation"
Now, I was actually running less boost with my turbo than I ran with the supercharger. However, It made significantly more power, was intercooled, and had more fuel. My gut feeling is that this damage was long term and with the new found power i made on thursday night I blew out the #2rings. The #2 piston is screwed. It rocks back and forth on the wrist pin. 
Enjoy:


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (UKGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKGTI* »_I think that is why I have pretty much kept my charger stock. Haven't really touched a thing. I am still running the 2.8 inch pulley. But will probably drop to the 2.6. Hearing all these issues is what car tuning is all about though. Evan, sorry to hear about your motor.









i think the issue here is fine tuning. we're running lean, need more fuel delivery. i, of course, will be the guinea pig for that experiment. my plan is below:
1-- get on a dyno and wideband 02 sensor with 2.6" pulley. see how lean i am

2--adjust timing with adj cam gear i got-- dyno again
3-- more fuel delivery-- rrfpr and/or 30 lb injectors, electric feul pump, dyno
4--install msd 6btm ignition
5--revel in my fast tuned car


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

that sounds like a good plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We've all had crappy experiences with the 2.0. I know i have had plenty and I am not sure yet if this is the last straw for me and the 2.0. 
I do know that as normal with a turbo 2.0 my car is not running and I need to spend alot of money to make it right.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_... All 4 pistons are clean, which i have been told "if your pistons look steam cleaned you've been getting alot of pre-detonation"


Interesting. And I was upset because mine looked so "dirty".


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
im doing the same thing. no added fuel pump though. i'm emailing greg woo abolut a custom burned chip for the 2.4" pulley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any news from Greg Woo on the custom chips?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

yup-- i'll paste the emails we've been trading. i am NOT buying a lamda sensor either.
Hi Will,
Those are good questions and that's why I am recommending steps 1 & 2 
below
as your first step. If you have a fuel delivery problem, it may be a
maintenance related issue. Your factory injectors were not meant to 
last
forever, so if you're still running the original 1995 injectors, 
chances are
highly likely they are not delivering the same flow that they did when 
they
were new. A clogged injector or one with a bad spray pattern can 
really
wreak havoc on your A/F ratio.
Best Regards
Greg W
-----Original Message-----
From: William M Wittbold III [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, July 07, 2003 12:07 PM
To: Greg Woo
Subject: RE: Custom Chip

greg,
since my car is mk3 obd1 i already have the rrfpr.
am i maxing out my injectors and still running lean
under boost? should i upgrade my injectors and some
sort of engine management as well?
--will
--- Greg Woo <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi Will
>
> Here is a quick checklist for you. You may have
> already done some of these
> steps, so ignore the redundant information.
>
> 1) Pull out factory injectors and send them to RC
> Engineering for flow
> testing. Purchase a balanced set of injectors from
> RC if necessary. RC's
> phone number: 310-320-2277.
>
> 2) Check and replace fuel filter as required.
>
> 3) Purchase a wide band oxygen (lambda) sensor. We
> recommend the Motec unit
> shown in this link:
> http://www.motec.com/products/plm/plm.htm
>
> 4) The 1995 OBDI ecu has very limited fuel
> measurement and fuel control
> ability. As a result, most of the parts you will
> need will have to be
> hardware based, not software. Once you have the
> Motec plugged into your
> exhaust, you will need to data log some full
> throttle runs. If you fax or
> email your A/F information to me, I can pass that
> info over to our
> engineering dept for their analysis and then they
> can recommend any
> necessary changes or modifications.
>
> Best Regards
> Greg Woo
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: William M Wittbold III
> [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Monday, July 07, 2003 8:50 AM
> To: Greg Woo
> Subject: Re: Custom Chip
>
>
> greg,
> thanks for the quick reply!! i did have the
> aquamist 2c setup running on my car at the time.
> i'll
> pick up the rrfpr and go from there. as for my car
> specifics, i do have a/c and egr, no air pump on a
> 95
> jetta gl. i would like to run the 2.4" pulley and if
> you can help me with a custom chip i'd be forever
> grateful. let me know if you need any other info
> about
> my car. i dont think any of my other mods would play
> a
> factor.
>
> --will
>
>
> --- Greg Woo <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi Will
> >
> > I've been following these posts on Vortex and so
> far
> > I have only read about
> > 1 or 2 guys (Thatboi, and possibly one other
> person)
> > who has experienced an
> > engine failure with a 2.4" pulley. My
> > recommendation for 2.4 users is
> > actually to use a rising rate fuel pressure
> > regulator and the Aquamist
> > system. The injector duty cycle is basically
> maxed
> > out on the program, so
> > no more fuel is possible using the factory ECU.
> >
> > The kit with it's original 2.8" pulley is
> > bulletproof. When owners switch
> > down to a 2.4" pulley and do not install other
> items
> > designed to cool the
> > intake charge, reduce detonation, and increase
> fuel,
> > yes, they may run into
> > problems. That's why Magnusson will not warranty
> > chargers with the 2.4"
> > pulley. And that's why we do not sell the 2.4"
> > pulleys. Here's the section
> > of our FAQ that discusses the 2.4" pulley:
> >
>
http://www.neuspeed.com/faq/fa..._euro
> >
> > JettaRed's (Bill) car and our red Golf test mule
> are
> > both MkIV cars that
> > have successfully run the 2.4" pulley with water
> > injection and the rising
> > rate regulator. Our car had been flogged by most
> of
> > the magazine editors
> > and still ran reliably. We sold the car a few
> > months ago, but the new owner
> > reports that it it motoring along as his daily
> > driver without any problems.
> > I will be happy to help you set up your car to run
> > the 2.4" pulley, but I'll
> > need a little information from you. Please email
> me
> > back with your model,
> > year, and equipment package (i.e. - air pump?
> A/C?
> > )
> >
> > Best Regards
> > Greg Woo


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks for the quick response Will!

Well I got a CEL tonight... wont know till tomorrow what it is, car seems OK, it was a bit cooler tonight the car was pulling good. I cant bring myself to putting the stock pulley back on, I mean the heat sucks but damn this thing pulls damn good when its 70 and under.
Tomorrow (or maybe even late tonight) I am pulling a plug, see if I am leaning out. Does any one know if the car can throw a CEL from running lean? I know it throws a softcode for running rich, but what about lean?


----------



## Super60 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Cylinder misfire. you need to run it in boost stop and turn the car off to check the plugs for Detonation, as in boost to your garage then shut off. When the car idles the plugs will normally go back to an average apearance.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Super60)*

Guys I dont know that fuleing is the issue, I think the main culprit is heat. 

Has any one dyno'ed with water injection? Or has any one run a true wideband with the charger?

EDIT: BTW got my CEL diagnosed today, threw a rich code (P1127). I think thats a good sign!? (considering I'm still running the 2.5" in 80 degree weather) Also hit 13 psi tonight, it was in the low 60's and car was running great.











_Modified by vwtuning at 1:27 AM 7-10-2003_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Guys I dont know that fuleing is the issue, I think the main culprit is heat. 

Has any one dyno'ed with water injection? Or has any one run a true wideband with the charger?

EDIT: BTW got my CEL diagnosed today, threw a rich code (P1127). I think thats a good sign!? (considering I'm still running the 2.5" in 80 degree weather) Also hit 13 psi tonight, it was in the low 60's and car was running great.








_Modified by vwtuning at 1:27 AM 7-10-2003_

Hey, I believe I have recieved this code one time also. Trim long term rich I belive it was.
I too also believe that the problem here is running incredibly too high of intake temps. Has anyone made all out runs with the vag com monitoring intake temps? So inadition to that and running partly lean leads to some of the past situations.


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

so can people tell me what milage they have with the charger and where problems began to arise?? I have 115k right now NA and may goto the sc at 120k but thats a little scarry I want the engine to make it to atleast 175k. just want some suggestions Im rebuilding my head first of course.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Dubweiser 2.0)*

Ive had the charger for 10K+ no problems really, been running the smaller pulley (2.5") for 5k+ with no other mods for fuelling or added boost and things seem good <knock on wood> I am currently at 65500 on the odometer. And btw, I beat the piss out of my car on a daily basis.
I think most guys with issues have higher mileage engines, I'll let them chime in...


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

got 68k on car before charger. 70k now


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Dubweiser 2.0)*

I forget now what my mileage was when the charger went on...I think around 32k. I now (two years later) have 101,000 miles on the car. No problems. 
I had the 2.6 pulley on for about 5 months before adding water and going to the 2.5 and 2.4 pulleys. I am now back to the 2.6 because I put the Aquamist on my 1.8T and my daughter drives the Jetta.


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

hmm i wonder what would happen if I start charging at 120k I also beat the crap out of my car but baby it on the off days. I would most likely keep the 2.6 pully because I want my car to be ok just want a little extra oomph I may go turbo intercooled at only 5-6 psi though just to be safe and still pull atrleast the same power that the sc gives.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Dubweiser 2.0)*

intercooler turbo at 5-6 psi will make at least 150 to the wheels. 
Your motor is most likely perfect. 120 on a vw motor, 2.0 especially isn't that bad. If you have any underlying problems the addition of boost will bring them to the surface quicker, but the fact is most problems if any that you'll face will have happnened anyways. Unless you really push the setup to its limits, you'll be fine. 
Just have a few bucks on hand to do the little stuff like plug wires, maybe coilpack, etc.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Evan, I feel your pain.
My GTI is in the hospital for a couple of weeks because some numbnuts decided to drive too fast in a parking lot.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

suuuuuuuuucks. I am mad cause I am waiting for my new motor to come in, so there is nothing I can do to it except polish more stuff








LOL


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_suuuuuuuuucks. I am mad cause I am waiting for my new motor to come in, so there is nothing I can do to it except polish more stuff








LOL

I don't even have that. I'm left to drive some lame rental.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

OMG how much can thhere be in a thread about a few pullies LOL








this thing ever gonna die out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

Installed charger at 51,000 miles. Removed charger at 80,000 miles. Never had a SC related problem except my intake bracket broke(replaced under warrenty).


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_OMG how much can thhere be in a thread about a few pullies LOL








this thing ever gonna die out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's over a year and a half of some of our lives.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Installed at 52,000 miles, removed charger at 81,000 miles. Never had a SC related problem unless you can shooting the rivets off the differential.


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

installed charger @ about 65k miles.... detonation due to leaning out.....
sourcing parts right now, will sell the charger for $2,000 , otherwise it's going back on, had it on for less than a month... here we go again!!!


----------



## boosted bora (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

Someone asked for dyno numbers, forget who.








2.6 pulley, 256 cam, cai, turn 2 alum. crank pulley


----------



## javablaze (Dec 10, 2000)

does the sc work with the p-flo or eurosport cool-flo ?


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (boosted bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted bora* »_Someone asked for dyno numbers, forget who.








2.6 pulley, 256 cam, cai, turn 2 alum. crank pulley

That thing is running WAY lean.


----------



## k2golfsc (May 28, 2003)

*Re: intercooler project*

I'm want to make a water-to-air ic for the NS charger. I have a core, but I can't find a lower intake manifold to weld up.







Does anybody have a bare OBD1 or 2 ABA 2.0 lower intake manifold they wanna sell? thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: intercooler project (k2golfsc)*

QUOTE=k2golfsc]I'm want to make a water-to-air ic for the NS charger. I have a core, but I can't find a lower intake manifold to weld up.







Does anybody have a bare OBD1 or 2 ABA 2.0 lower intake manifold they wanna sell? thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/QUOTE] 
I GOT ONE FOR YA!!! i'll send it if you let me get in on this r&d for the ic.


----------



## k2golfsc (May 28, 2003)

*Re: intercooler project (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Sure-- no problem. Send me an email for $ and shipping to 19053. 
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: intercooler project (k2golfsc)*

Hey guys. How much is a charger worth with about 7000 miles on it? its for the MK3 with a 2.6 pully on it.

thanks


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I payed 1550$ for mine with about that many miles on it, I considered that a good deal so Ithink you could prolly get ~1800$ for it.
Interested in trading that 2.6 for a 2.5 or 2.8 pulley? Let me know!


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

No sorry. I have my 2.8 still. 

its my girl friends car now and she never evan uses the dam boost.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Lotust)*

so throw the 2.8 on there and sell or trade the 2.6 to me!!!


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

WHEN OH WHEN OH WHEN WILL THIS POST END?!?!??!?!








I remember posting on this thing when it was like one or two pages...way back in the day when i had my AEG Turbo. 
i want this thread out of my recent posts!!








We must put a stop to this insanity!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (GTI RB)*

just got a job today.... ordered my 30lb injectors... too bad i'll probably miss mk3-massiv , but the car should be running within a month id say... what do you guys think of the stock fuel pump pushing the 30lb injectors? should i throw an in-line pump on for 'insurance"


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_just got a job today.... ordered my 30lb injectors... too bad i'll probably miss mk3-massiv , but the car should be running within a month id say... what do you guys think of the stock fuel pump pushing the 30lb injectors? should i throw an in-line pump on for 'insurance"

Shouldn't be a problem as long as your fuel pump is up to par. But if your going to hook up nitrous eventually maybe a fuel pump would be a good thing?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Guys, I've been stirring the pot a little too much on the *1.8T Forum* and may soon get into trouble (my rating is already 88%). So, if this entire thread "disappears" someday, you'll know why.
I just hope the VWvortex remains an enthusiasts' forum that doesn't get censored by sponsors.
EDIT: I do mean *sponsors*. The people who advertise here.


_Modified by JettaRed at 2:19 PM 7-17-2003_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

dare i ask what ou said bill?? i'll wander over for a minute...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_dare i ask what ou said bill?? i'll wander over for a minute...

Basically, it appears that the forum rules apply only to non-advertising members. If you pay the 'tex to advertise, you can basically say or do anything.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

JR, I found what you were talking about, and I may have an oppinion about it, but this is not the place. If you all have questions for JR please IM or email him, I dont really want to see this thread locked.
So back to on-topic... Last night I pulled a plug, gap was ~ .038 color was greyish white, but not nearly as bad as pics labeled 'too hot' in the manual. It was some where between normal and too hot. Thought the insulator was not blistered as described in the manual under 'too hot' I was a bit worried by the absence of brownish tan color as descrided under 'normal'. I am prolly running a little on the lean side since I am still running the 2.5" - 2.8" will prolly go back on tonight.
Ive heard that checking plugs is only accurate if you do a full boost run and then turn off the car, so on my way home tonight I took 2nd gear up to ~6500, right before I pulled into my apt and shut off the car. I'm waiting for her to cool down then I'm checking again. I will report back.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

hey does anybody know the fastest wat to changethe plug wires







the supercharger is really in the way... do i need to take the whole thing off or is there an easier way


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

You do not need to remove the charger. If you have oem wires (or ones the use oem connectors), you need the wire removal tool, T10029.








If you haven't gotten new wires yet, I recommend Magnecor. They have a rubber boot that is a little more durable. Then I suggest you get long needle nose pliers.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I got a question concerning the AquaMist. Location-wise, I was looking at the cutaway of the Neuspeed Supercharger and in the Plenum, where the charged air is released from the rotors out of the "hole" where the valve is. I was wondering if that area would be the best to get uniformed cooling of the charged air.









_Modified by Rage In The Machines at 7:35 PM 7-20-2003_

_Modified by Rage In The Machines at 7:36 PM 7-20-2003_

_Modified by Rage In The Machines at 7:37 PM 7-20-2003_

_Modified by Rage In The Machines at 7:38 PM 7-20-2003_


_Modified by Rage In The Machines at 7:39 PM 7-20-2003_


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

If you want to inject after the rotors, I would go in on the left side of the plenum (that's where i have mine). You can see the output of the blower in the pic below:


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

where can i get that tool


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_where can i get that tool









http://www.zelenda.com or http://www.vwparts.com
Use BA3277 as the part number at http://www.vwparts.com and T10029 at Zelenda.
The BA3277 is the exact same part and is $30. The T10029 is $42.


_Modified by JettaRed at 3:29 PM 7-21-2003_


----------



## grasshopperdrag (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Hm this topic must have started even before NS introduced its charger


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Blown head gasket.*

My car has been overheating/eating water pumps (third one in less than a month) The dealerships have been fixing it under warranty, but obviously there's more to the story than a slew of bad water pumps. Finally, they call me today after fixing the coolant system AGAIN to tell me my headgasket is blown, my warranty is void from the s/c and they want $1050 to fix it. anyone else have this problem? I'm very very close to pushing my car off a cliff. Good thing I'm in Florida where there are no cliffs.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Blown head gasket. (VeeDub2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub2.0* »_My car has been overheating/eating water pumps (third one in less than a month) The dealerships have been fixing it under warranty, but obviously there's more to the story than a slew of bad water pumps. Finally, they call me today after fixing the coolant system AGAIN to tell me my headgasket is blown, my warranty is void from the s/c and they want $1050 to fix it. anyone else have this problem? I'm very very close to pushing my car off a cliff. Good thing I'm in Florida where there are no cliffs.

Haven't heard of that happening to anyone. $1050 is anal rapage. Buy me a plane ticket and a place a motel to stay for a few days and I would fix it for free.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Blown head gasket. (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Haven't heard of that happening to anyone. $1050 is anal rapage. Buy me a plane ticket and a place a motel to stay for a few days and I would fix it for free. 

Heh, I'm in Tampa..you could also be reunited with your super charger


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Blown head gasket. (VeeDub2.0)*

yeah- dont pay 1050 to replace the headgasket. buy a gasket (about 50 bucks) and head bolts (another 50-60 bucks), get some competent dubbers to help you out, and replace it!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (grasshopperdrag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grasshopperdrag* »_Hm this topic must have started even before NS introduced its charger









Nope. Neuspeed introduced the charger in the Spring of 2001, like March or April. This thread began at the end of December 2001.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Blown head gasket. (VeeDub2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub2.0* »_My car has been overheating/eating water pumps (third one in less than a month) The dealerships have been fixing it under warranty, but obviously there's more to the story than a slew of bad water pumps. Finally, they call me today after fixing the coolant system AGAIN to tell me my headgasket is blown, my warranty is void from the s/c and they want $1050 to fix it. anyone else have this problem? I'm very very close to pushing my car off a cliff. Good thing I'm in Florida where there are no cliffs.

Ask them how you blow a head gasket, a metal one at that.







The SC won't blow a head gasket.








The gaskets are about $50 and the ten head bolts are about $5 each. You need a special alignment tool (if you want to play it safe). So, for about $150 in parts, you can take the time to replace your head gasket. It is a pain, but certainly worth $900!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Blown head gasket. (JettaRed)*

BTW, for $650 you can get a complete factory reman head with warranty (not that you need one) and it comes with all the gaskets you'll need (which include an intake and exhaust manifolds gasket). Hmmm, better up the parts cost to $200.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

hey does anybody know... if ihave an AZG engine code and i need a MAF real bad can i put the AEG one on, it would save me about $280


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_hey does anybody know... if ihave an AZG engine code and i need a MAF real bad can i put the AEG one on, it would save me about $280 

Don't know. You could always try. Are you out of warranty?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

AZG? There isn't an AZG engine


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

AEG, AVH, AZG are the MK4 2.0L engine codes.


_Modified by StevenT at 12:10 PM 7-22-2003_


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*rotor coating*

I've got my charger off, and noticed that you can see part of the rotor blades through the input port. Pretty cool. But not so cool is the fact that at least two blades have lost a lot of the coating. My aquamist has always injected after the rotors, and I've been running the 2.4" pulley - I can't see how either of those mods would affect the coating. I'll have pics soon....


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: rotor coating (jcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcha* »_I've got my charger off, and noticed that you can see part of the rotor blades through the input port. Pretty cool. But not so cool is the fact that at least two blades have lost a lot of the coating. My aquamist has always injected after the rotors, and I've been running the 2.4" pulley - I can't see how either of those mods would affect the coating. I'll have pics soon....

 Does the AquaMist somehow washes away the teflon coating? If not and it is Magnussan fault, would they honor the warranty even though the charger was fitted with an AquaMist.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: rotor coating (Rage In The Machines)*

Like I said, I've always injected _after_ the rotors, so it shouldn't have any effect at all. Even if they would do warranty work, I don't know how interested I am in packing up my charger and shipping it somewhere. I wonder how fast the turnaround would be.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

unfortunately the warranty is gone http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but the dealership said i could call human relations for the company that did warrenty my car and they might be able to help if i can prove that it is faulty. oh ya the stealership offered me a huge 10% off the $330 maf...thank you so much http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

JCHA: How thick is this coating that you can see coming off? Do you run your charger through the winter? TIA.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I would like to see pictures of the rotors if you can get that. I am wondering about the several reports of people loosing the teflon off the rotors.

Also so you think it would be detrimental to the MAF sensor if it was mounted right off the throttle body? Meaning using a silicone coupler to hold the maf to the throttle body?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I poked at the coating with a screwdriver to see if I could get some flakes to come off, but nothing came loose. The eroded away portions definitely have some thickness to them - I'll see how well I can capture it in an image. I'll have pictures tomorrow, but I'll need someone to host them for me unless anyone can suggest a free host. Honestly, I don't see what the coating is there for in the first place. I guess to keep the blades free from corrosion so that they remain clean and smooth. Well, they ain't so smooth no more!


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Blown head gasket. (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Haven't heard of that happening to anyone. $1050 is anal rapage. Buy me a plane ticket and a place a motel to stay for a few days and I would fix it for free. 

This also happened to me, i posted it back about ten pages ago..the damn water pump impeller was cracked in half ...since its made out of vw's favorite material (plastic) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I got my problem fixed by a Local VW tech for $450 he replaced the water pump, thermostat and headgasket. 

_Quote »_
Ask them how you blow a head gasket, a metal one at that. The SC won't blow a head gasket. 

as for how you blow a head gasket, you get enough heat on any material and it will warp, when it happened to me I lost compression on cyl 2 and 3, the head gasket was fried right in between those two cylinders. Needless to say..this sucked! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Blown head gasket. (Velocity731)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity731* »_
as for how you blow a head gasket, you get enough heat on any material and it will warp, when it happened to me I lost compression on cyl 2 and 3, the head gasket was fried right in between those two cylinders. Needless to say..this sucked! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Right. However, the charger alone doesn't generate enough heat to warp a head or head gasket. Something else has gone wrong, like a busted water pump.
$450 would be an excellent price to have the water pump , thermostat and head gasket replaced, since you are looking at over $250 in parts alone.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Blown head gasket. (Velocity731)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity731* »_
This also happened to me, i posted it back about ten pages ago..the damn water pump impeller was cracked in half ...since its made out of vw's favorite material (plastic) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The reason for the non-metallic impeller has been given to be that metallic impellers also corrode away. Water pumps are usually replaced with timing belts, which are scheduled to be replaced at 105,000 miles. My water pump went at 95,000 miles. I replaced it myself for about $95--the price of the pump (06A121011L) with shipping.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

My waterpump went at ~40K, changed it myself for the cost of parts. What a friggin pain in the dick that was...


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

an update: They fixed my water pump and broken coolant T-flange under warranty, but charged me $132 in diagnostics and parts/labor. Not sure why yet, we'll see when I pick the car up monday (payday







)
I'm picking up Inovillo's old head with the TT cam and valve springs on monday, and his bro is going to install it. 
Can anyone recommend a good place to order the head gasket from?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VeeDub2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub2.0* »_an update: They fixed my water pump and broken coolant T-flange under warranty, but charged me $132 in diagnostics and parts/labor. Not sure why yet, we'll see when I pick the car up monday (payday








)
I'm picking up Inovillo's old head with the TT cam and valve springs on monday, and his bro is going to install it. 
Can anyone recommend a good place to order the head gasket from?

http://www.vwparts.com
You'll also need head bolts (also from vwparts), and a head alignment tool. You can get that from http://www.zelenda.com or mayby vwparts.
1 x Head Gasket: Part 06A103383L
1 x Intake Gasket: Part 037129717C
1 x Exhaust Gasket: Part 06A253039C
10 x Headbolts: Part 06A103384C 
8x Exhaust Manifold Nuts: Part N90200201
Alignment tool: Parts #3450/2A and 3450/3 ( http://www.zelenda.com/VW/page4.html )



_Modified by JettaRed at 10:12 AM 7-24-2003_


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Here is a pic of jcha's rotors - they are chipping fairly significantly. I wonder if using the 2.4" pulley for prolonged periods and overdriving the charger would have any bearing on this.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (StevenT)*

Cool, thanks for hosting them for me. I don't think upping the speed of the rotors has any significant impact, although an increase in heat might. Another thing I realized: I once cleaned my throttle body. Maybe some of the stuff got back onto the rotors. Is throttle body cleaner really that hardcore? Otherwise, I don't know. I don't live in a dusty/sandy environment either.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (jcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcha* »_... Another thing I realized: I once cleaned my throttle body. Maybe some of the stuff got back onto the rotors. Is throttle body cleaner really that hardcore? Otherwise, I don't know. I don't live in a dusty/sandy environment either.


It can be. I know Ford requires a special throttlebody cleaner because they have a coating that regular stuff will remove. I have aways hand cleaned my TB when I remove it. I would suggest others do the same. I usually use WD-40 on a rag and wipe it out.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Those rotors look like mine. Mine had flakes coming off about the size of a quarter. The coating won't have a significant impact on the operation of the supercharger, it may however lower the thermal effciency of the rotors 1-3%. Give Neuspeed a call if you are concerned. It's not a big deal but if your under warrenty they should replace the rotors.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I never registered with Neuspeed, any one who has filed a claim can you tell me how the procedure went?
What is the warranty on the charger anyway, I forget?? TIA
EDIT: I havent looked at my rotors, but the noises coming from them concern me. Any one talked to Neuspeed about running the charger in the winter and possible effects of salt getting in there?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_I never registered with Neuspeed, any one who has filed a claim can you tell me how the procedure went?
What is the warranty on the charger anyway, I forget?? TIA
EDIT: I havent looked at my rotors, but the noises coming from them concern me. *Any one talked to Neuspeed about running the charger in the winter and possible effects of salt getting in there?*

Egad!







You shouldn't have salt anywhere past the air filter! You'd have a lot more problems than just ugly rotors.
For the NS warranty, it is 3 yrs 36,000 miles. Call them and ask what the claim procedure is.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Give Neuspeed a call if you are concerned. It's not a big deal but if your under warrenty they should replace the rotors.

Yeah, at this point, I'm not going to worry about it. I don't really think it's worth sending the charger out, my car is running great, and for all I know, I may have messed them up anyway with throttle body cleaner!


----------



## droopy1592 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

yoooooo I just wanted to be on this thread.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (droopy1592)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droopy1592* »_yoooooo I just wanted to be on this thread.

Welcome to the club! Your T-shirt, mug and membership card (with discount coupons) are in the mail!








(We also offer group health care and life insurance. Membership dues are due on the first of each month.)


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Health care? Where do I sign up i need some of that


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

How about some health care for our cars and motors


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

ok-- so everyone knows that i fired cylinder 2 and replaced the block. i switched back to the 2.6" pulley and didnt have access to iridium plugs at the time, but talked to some people and they said 16v plugs were ok to hold me over. the car is misfiring alot and has a rough idle. is this because of the plugs? i think the timing may be off just a little too...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_ok-- so everyone knows that i fired cylinder 2 and replaced the block. i switched back to the 2.6" pulley and didnt have access to iridium plugs at the time, but talked to some people and they said 16v plugs were ok to hold me over. the car is misfiring alot and has a rough idle. is this because of the plugs? i think the timing may be off just a little too...

Hard to tell. If you gapped the plugs correctly, then it could be timing. But from what you described, it could also very easily be a broke plug wire.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Hard to tell. If you gapped the plugs correctly, then it could be timing. But from what you described, * it could also very easily be a broke plug wire.*


DITTO


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

hmmm... thanks fellas. i'll check on those wires.


----------



## JettaGT1220 (Oct 29, 2001)

Remember this thread, because never again in history will 135 horsepower generate 97 pages of interest.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey guys, I wanna do my plugs soon, can any one tell me if the TR-55 plugs are close to the IK-22's or what Denso plug they compare to? I ask because I already have Two TR-55 plugs from when I was running Nitrous on my engine, and if I only have to buy two more that will save me some money


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Hey, do you guys see a problem with mounting the MAF directly to the throttle body? I am thinking of redoing the intake piping on my charger, and was wondering if by having the MAF that close to the throttle plate would cause any harm


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (JettaGT1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT1220* »_Remember this thread, because never again in history will 135 horsepower generate 97 pages of interest.

Hey buddy I dont appreciate your comments, ya know before you go running your mouth you could at least check the facts, its 145HP!!!!!








I dont get why every one has to post crap on our thread, WHO CARES!!!! This is usefull to us, its a way for the owners of the NS charger to communicate and discuss pertinent issues. who cares how much hp it makes, its a VW aftermarket part that people on here are tweaking and tuning, isnt that enough? Maybe vortex should give us our own forum or something.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Hello page 98!
I modified my intake so its practically open with no filter right now, gonna get a cone and have it infront of the battery. HOLLY CRAP THE THING SCREAMS NOW, its friggin great. Sounds unbelievable. I ended up cutting the intake tubing right before a crack I found in one of the brackets. I'll try and get some pics up show you guys what i did. All I can say is WOW. 

Is there any one who wants to trade a 2.6 for the 2.5?


----------



## JettaGT1220 (Oct 29, 2001)

VWTuning, Actually I forgot to add a "







" into my post, so it looks like I'm being a bastid (Well, *more* of a bastid







. I'm still seriously debating buying one, because I need the car to be dead reliable, but I want a boost in power. If only they were priced at $1,800 or so, I'd jump on it. $2,600 makes it a much more difficult decision.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaGT1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT1220* »_VWTuning, Actually I forgot to add a "







" into my post, so it looks like I'm being a bastid (Well, *more* of a bastid







. I'm still seriously debating buying one, because I need the car to be dead reliable, but I want a boost in power. If only they were priced at $1,800 or so, I'd jump on it. $2,600 makes it a much more difficult decision.

You're right about jumping on an $1800 price. But the reality is that no one is going to sell a new one for that price and not lose money. The reason NS was able to drop the price $400 was that they recovered their NRE costs. While they aren't losing money on the deal, they can't aford (nor would it be corporately responsible) to just break even or lose money.
Compare the cost of the NS charger with other Eaton-based kits (Toyota TRD, Bob Jackson Racing) and you'll see that it's one of the cheapest kits out there. 
It's still the best bang for the buck when you consider what it costs to add 40 to 50 hp to the 2.0 (remember, you're starting with 95 whp and ending with 135 to 145 whp). While a $200 chip may add 10 hp, four $200 chips WON'T add 40 hp. While a $600 catback may add 10 hp, three catbacks WON'T add 30 hp. Also, a $200 chip plus a $600 catback WON'T add 20 hp. So, if you want serious power gains, the NS SC is the way to go in the long run. (If you want to go turbo, talk to 2kjettaguy first.)


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (JettaGT1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT1220* »_VWTuning, Actually I forgot to add a "







" into my post, so it looks like I'm being a bastid (Well, *more* of a bastid







. 

Glad to hear it man, I hope you picked up on my sarcasm I was being totally serious in my rant. I picked up mine for 1500$ used, its totally worth it for that, I agree that the ~2400$ price tag is a bit much, for that I would def go turbo.
If you do go with the charger you HAVE to try an open element intake, its just sick. I cant believe I didnt play with this earlier... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
This is useful to us, its a way for the owners of the NS charger to communicate and discuss pertinent issues. who cares how much hp it makes, its a VW after-market part that people on here are tweaking and tuning, isn't that enough? Maybe vortex should give us our own forum or something.








 I like that Idea, maybe we should talk to the Moderators.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

Anyone wanna buy a Supercharger? I'm selling. After this headache with the head work, I'm giving up the SC idea and buying an 88 GTI and a VR6 motor.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub2.0* »_Anyone wanna buy a Supercharger? I'm selling. After this headache with the head work, I'm giving up the SC idea and buying an 88 GTI and a VR6 motor.

Did you have to do head work? What happened? Let us know what your asking, I have some friends who might be interested.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Any one spun the charger by hand lately? How easy was it and did you hear/feel any grinding?


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
Did you have to do head work? What happened? Let us know what your asking, I have some friends who might be interested.

The car has been sitting at the dealer for over a week awaiting my paycheck







. I'm going to pick it up tomorrow morning. Inovillo's brother is going to help me pull the head so we can see what's going on and fix what's broke. I'm going to pull the charger off at that time and return the motor to stock. I've got an offer I can't refuse on an 88 GTI without a motor, and a VR6 Passat with the motor already pulled. I've always wanted a mk2, and building one with a VR6 will be even better.
My supercharger has about 8k miles on it (it was put on in September.) I never had a smaller pulley on it, or water injection. I'm selling for $2000 shipped. If any of you know anyone interested, send them my way. 
I'm Audi 5000.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Any one spun the charger by hand lately? How easy was it and did you hear/feel any grinding?

My charger made sort of a scraping/scratching noise.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (JettaGT1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT1220* »_Remember this thread, because never again in history will 135 horsepower generate 97 pages of interest.

BUHAWAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!








I almost peed my pants when i read that. 

Seriously tho, how long can this go on?? I seriousley think we need to start a "Nuespeed SC" forum just so i can get this post the hell outta my recent topics. I have seen people beat a horse into the ground, but this is rediculous.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (GTI RB)*

97....98......99???


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

nope...not 99 yet....


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

my charger made a weird noise when i turned it by hand... oh that was all the oil coming out of it from when i blew the #2 piston.... haha my 310cc injectors are here, waiting on the in-line fuel pump to get here soon, before I put the new motor in.... nothing crazy, just a stock motor with a 260/256 cam.... oh yeah, toolfan I havent forgotten, I will get that pulley out to you soon


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Thai, I remember a while back you said when you rev'd it in neutral you made boost, something like 10psi. Maybe that has something to do with your motor blowing?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Guys I made a cold air induction, I will try and get some pics up tomorrow. 
Basically cut the 'MAF to airbox' piping to make two pieces, a 90degree turn and one straight piece with a curve. I flipped the 90deg bend so it points behind the battery, then took the long ripppled rubber connectoer (originally between the airbox and tubing), connected that to the 90degree bend and on the other side I connected the rest of the pipe I cut. It sits down in the corner between the battery and fender, just below the head light. I went out and beat on the car for a good 30 mins, sounded soo good and pulled hard, no signs of heat soak. Got out and checked it and the entire intake tubbing (before the MAF) was cold!! I am gonna pick up a cone filter for the end, right now just running a piece of mesh over the end.
I highly recomend it! And I left the two brackets alone so its fully reversable with a rubber joint to cover the cut I made. Pics to come soon... Sounds so mean, if I can I will put up some sound clips too.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

Quick question. I found a guy interested in buying my charger. If we've got the same engine code, would it be possible to trade ECU's and reprogram the immobilzer with a VAG COM? He's not too keen on having to spend $250 to have neuspeed flash his ECU. Also, I'm not thrilled about the idea of have the SC ECU on a N/A car.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDub2.0)*

jsut swap ecus


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I would talk to Neuspeed about that, they should know best.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Swapping ECUs*

VeeDub,
I spoke to Aaron Neumann about your question. He said that unless both cars have the exact same ECU code (found on the cover of the ECU) it would not be a good idea to swap ECUs. Our programming is ECU-code specific, and while the differences are very slight, it may be enough to trigger his check engine light once he has your ECU in his car.
We would charge $40.00 to return your ECU to stock. You would be responsible for shipping charges. Your new buyer would need to send his ECU to us for reprogramming. He would pay $199 for a new SC program for his ECU, but this price also includes the return shipping back to him.
Please contact me directly at [email protected] if you have more detailed questions. I'm happy to help you finish your transaction with your buyer.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED
PS: Doug (Golf2K) if you are reading this post-- I still haven't had time to run those dyno sheets on the 3" intake that you requested, but I'm still going to do it asap!


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (NEUSPEED)*

Greg,
If you purchase a used Neuspeed SC, is the warranty transferable?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (Rage In The Machines)*

i really don't know what everybody is talking about... the car will boost in neutral, turbo or superchargerd, it wont hold boost, but the needle will go up on the guage.....
start your car up & punch the gas, does the needle move? if you have a turbo car & stomp the gas in neutral & let off the blow-off will sound, it will boost up
the reason why i blew up, there are a couple reasons.... 1, i leaned out #2 injector clogged most likely with metal chips from the fpr i modded, 2, my ported head was resurfaced @ a machine shop before i put it on, causing higher than stock compression ratio
I have 310cc injectors now, will be using a stock obd-1 motor, i'm adding an in-line fuel pump to be safe also....


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (thaiteboi)*

hey, "microbilogynerd" & anybody else who has run 310cc injectors, is there anything i need to do to tune them??
like maybe an Apex'i Super AFC, or running only a stock fpr, & not the neuspeed rrfpr???
thanks in advance for the info guys


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_i really don't know what everybody is talking about... the car will boost in neutral, turbo or superchargerd, it wont hold boost, but the needle will go up on the guage.....
start your car up & punch the gas, does the needle move? if you have a turbo car & stomp the gas in neutral & let off the blow-off will sound, it will boost up

Yeah it may boost up, maybe to 1 psi(thats what mine does), but Im pretty sure you said 10PSI!!! It should NOT be going that high. I'm pretty sure any one else in here can verify this.
Good luck with your new setup, keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (thaiteboi)*

i never installed my 310cc injectors. i wish i had. some sort of piggyback fuel computer will be necessary for proper tuning


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Will, you really don't wish you installed those 310s. The ones I bought from you were total junk and were the cause of my motor failure. They were either a. not 310cc or b. clogged beyond belief. They flowed LESS than my stock ones do now and were irregular as hell
Do you have a reciept for these things? I'd love to send them to venom along with some piston chunks


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (2kjettaguy)*

I don't know of your exact setups, but if you have everything working correctly then you shouldn't need larger injectors. at least not yet. 
My setup consists of 2.6 pulley, 268/260 cam, ported head, high flow cat and neuspeed exhaust and 4 bar static regulator, and I am still getting plenty of black soot on my tailpiles meaning I am running rich. I would say if I were to move up to anything larger like a 2.5 or water injection I would definatly think about getting a RRFPR, but I think other than that the stock mapping provides plenty of fuel. I think these two major engine problems occured from cloged injectors or something of the sort.
BTW I am also getting some CEL of Fuel trim too RICH, which to me is good. I clear it right away so it goes back to reading the maps correctly again, because when that CEL is on it will suposovly pull back fueling.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (2kjettaguy)*

evan, i got them from coximports (www.coximports.com) i'll dig up my reciept and send you a copy. if you can prove that the injectors were the cause of all this chaos they should def pay for it. i'll le tyou know when i find the receipt when i get out of work


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Cool, send me a copy. I'd love to see if they are even 310s. If they are not I can at least get a refund for them, hopefully. I don't need the motor paid for, but it would be nice to get a few bucks back


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Warranty Question and Injectors*

Two separate topics in this post:
*Warranty:* Rage in the Machine asked if the warranty is transferrable. The answer is no, unfortunately the warranty on the charger only applies to the original purchaser. The term of the warranty is 3 years or 36,000 miles, and unfortunately we have no way of certifying mileage when used chargers change hands between buyer and seller.
*Injectors:* I just wanted to give a quick plug for R.C. Engineering's injector testing service. For those of you guys who own cars that are more than a couple of years old, I recommend pulling your injectors out at some point and sending them to RC Engineering for flow testing. Their injector flow bench can determine if you have a worn-out or clogged injector in a matter of minutes. This test might save you hours and days of trouble-shooting your fuel system. We've been using RC Engineering's services for at least 6 or 7 years now, and I personally have been using them since the early 1990s. Their prices are fair, and Russ Collins (The R.C. in RC) is a walking encyclopedia of injector knowledge. RC Engineering's phone number is 310.320.2277.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Warranty Question and Injectors (NEUSPEED)*

thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Warranty Question and Injectors (blubayou)*

well, well, well, it's my lucky day.... putting in a new motor will start tomorrow , & I will be making the mad dash to get my car ready for mk3 massiv on aug 10th....
as for boosting up , yes 10lbs, but it wont hold @ 10lbs, it will boost up... my freinds wrx can boost 12lbs in neutral, but it wont hold, anyways....
maybe i will run a super afc with my new injectors, they are new... siemens #9266 3olb injectors...


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

Someday very soon this will be a 100 page thread.
Very soon.
And when it does, hopefully it will finally die.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (NEUSPEED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEUSPEED* »_
PS: Doug (Golf2K) if you are reading this post-- I still haven't had time to run those dyno sheets on the 3" intake that you requested, but I'm still going to do it asap!

Greg, I am very interested in the dyno of the Neuspeed 3" intake on a 2.0L GolfIV with only the supercharger.
I'm sure everyone here is interested.
Also, this will prove that your 3" intake increases performance by X horsepower and Y torque. 
Thanks Greg
Doug


----------



## ForcefedVR6 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (Golf_2K2L)*

is this thread ever going away?


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (ForcefedVR6)*

what brand of 310cc injectors were those that failed in your jetta?? I am in the process of getting my car running again this weekend, & I am using a set of siemens #9266 injectors..... 310cc


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_what brand of 310cc injectors were those that failed in your jetta?? I am in the process of getting my car running again this weekend, & I am using a set of siemens #9266 injectors..... 310cc

I don't know anything about Siemens injectors, but Greg Woo gave some great advice that you should heed. While NEW injectors are much more costly than USED injectors, even take-outs, I think the assurance that they are good is well worth the extra money.

_Quote, originally posted by *NEUSPEED* »_*Injectors:* I just wanted to give a quick plug for R.C. Engineering's injector testing service. For those of you guys who own cars that are more than a couple of years old, I recommend pulling your injectors out at some point and sending them to RC Engineering for flow testing. Their injector flow bench can determine if you have a worn-out or clogged injector in a matter of minutes. This test might save you hours and days of trouble-shooting your fuel system. We've been using RC Engineering's services for at least 6 or 7 years now, and I personally have been using them since the early 1990s. Their prices are fair, and Russ Collins (The R.C. in RC) is a walking encyclopedia of injector knowledge. RC Engineering's phone number is 310.320.2277.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED

BTW, RC Engineering sells NEW injectors.


_Modified by JettaRed at 7:33 AM 8-2-2003_


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (JettaRed)*

I am running so damn rich, all the plugs are [email protected] least I am not detonating though.... gonna try running just the stock fpr with out the neuspeed fpr.....

how do i "lean-out" my injectors.... i have an obd-1 golf.... thanks in advance for the help guys!!!!!!!


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (thaiteboi)*

hey evan, i got my injectors from a guy on the tex "scottf.williams"
he has been selling injectors for awhile, it's $124/shipped for 4 310cc injectors, everybody who has bought from him has been so far so happy...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (thaiteboi)*

What heat range plugs are you using? You may be too cold. I'm not familiar with OBDI, so I don't know if you can use a VAG-COM to check things. I would think that if you are really too rich, you'd get a CEL.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (thaiteboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thaiteboi* »_I am running so damn rich, all the plugs are [email protected] least I am not detonating though.... gonna try running just the stock fpr with out the neuspeed fpr.....

how do i "lean-out" my injectors.... i have an obd-1 golf.... thanks in advance for the help guys!!!!!!!

Hey, what injectors are you running? What do you have done with the charger? I know with my setup I am getting a CEL with P1127 which is (Long Term fuel trim too Rich). which I believe means I am running to rich. Which is good. So I would expect that you would get the code show up sometime soon if you are rich


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_
Hey, what injectors are you running? What do you have done with the charger? I know with my setup I am getting a CEL with P1127 which is (Long Term fuel trim too Rich). which I believe means I am running to rich. Which is good. So I would expect that you would get the code show up sometime soon if you are rich

Actually, if you are running so rich that you get a code, that's not good. You will eventually burn up your cat. Also, you are not optimizing your power output. I don't know your setup, so I can't help.
I did have 24# injectors at one time, and was getting the same problem. I tried cheating by cutting holes in my air intake pipe AFTER the MAF. That allowed unmetered air in. While it helped, it was risky and didn't help enough. I eventually we back to the stock 19# injectors.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (JettaRed)*

bill,
arent the 19# injectors maxed out with the 2.4" pulley + aquamist? if not, how would i go about adjusting my air/fuel ratio without a piggyback fuel computer?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_bill,
arent the 19# injectors maxed out with the 2.4" pulley + aquamist? if not, how would i go about adjusting my air/fuel ratio without a piggyback fuel computer?

I did not run lean (according to my a/f gauge, which always pegged in the rich). If you are concerned about not having enough fuel, I would try the Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR, which produces an equivalent 7 bars of pressure, or whatever is the max flow rate of the fuel pump.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Actually, if you are running so rich that you get a code, that's not good. You will eventually burn up your cat. Also, you are not optimizing your power output. I don't know your setup, so I can't help.
I did have 24# injectors at one time, and was getting the same problem. I tried cheating by cutting holes in my air intake pipe AFTER the MAF. That allowed unmetered air in. While it helped, it was risky and didn't help enough. I eventually we back to the stock 19# injectors.

I am still running the stock injectors along with, K&N drop in filter, 4bar regulator, 268/260 cam, ported head, high flow cat, neuspeed exhaust, and 2.6 pulley. The car seems to be running fine with this setup, Air/fuel is peged at rich whole way through the RPM range. Tailpipes get some black soot on them, but not a lot.
I get this code only when i am doing a lot of part throttle acceleration. Which is the reason why I believe I am getting this code. This is because it is partly reading the map, but adjusting with the O2 sensor. So it throughs the Long term too rich, because it has too much fuel going for part throttle acceleration.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
I did not run lean (according to my a/f gauge, which always pegged in the rich). If you are concerned about not having enough fuel, I would try the Neuspeed Rising Rate FPR, which produces an equivalent 7 bars of pressure, or whatever is the max flow rate of the fuel pump.


bill, i had the rrfpr on my car at the time. i think my aquamist was set to come on at 4 psi-- i think i should adjust that to come on a little later, maybe around 6-7 psi boost. i dont trust my a/f gauge either. i'm gonna replace it with an egt gauge


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_

bill, i had the rrfpr on my car at the time. i think my aquamist was set to come on at 4 psi-- i think i should adjust that to come on a little later, maybe around 6-7 psi boost. i dont trust my a/f gauge either. i'm gonna replace it with an egt gauge

I had mine set to come on at around 6 psi. And, I was using a .4mm jet.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Ive heard a rhumour that if you throw the code: P1127 (Long Term fuel trim too Rich) that your ECU will pull back fuel as long as the code is stored. And you should get it cleared ASAP so you dont run lean. Any one know if this is true?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
I had mine set to come on at around 6 psi. And, I was using a .4mm jet.

hmmm... that should help. i'm using the 0.7mm jet and it comes on around 4 psi so i'm putting more water in there which could be why i';m leaning out too much...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
hmmm... that should help. i'm using the 0.7mm jet and it comes on around 4 psi so i'm putting more water in there which could be why i';m leaning out too much...

Could be your 268 cam. I don't think water will lean things out.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Could be your 268 cam. I don't think water will lean things out.

you think the cam leaned out my car that much to cause the piston to rupture? i think not having colder plugs also played a part in that... time for a 260 cam!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Swapping ECUs (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Could also be dirty/clogged injectors. That's what happened to Evan. (Actually, I don't know what happened to his injectors other than they didn't work right.)


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Rich vs. Lean*

Thaiteboi called me today and his question brought to light a few things that make a good FAQ.
If you have an OBDI car with a single oxygen sensor, your ECU is operating in open loop. Basically the ECU never really knows that it's running too rich. It just executes an injector pulse width signal based on information it is getting from various sensors such as the MAF, temp sensors, manifold vacuum, etc. As a result, when you move to bigger injectors on an OBDI car, when you are off-boost the ECU can't pull back the pulse width duration to "lean" the mixture out. So, the car will always run rich.
In contrast, the OBDII cars with two 02 sensors (one on each side of the catalytic converter) operate in closed loop. That means the ECU reads the voltage signal from the downstream 02 sensor and compares it to the voltage of the upstream 02 sensor (the one before the cat.) Based on the difference between the two voltage signals, the ECU figures out how effective the catalytic converter is operating and it pulls back the injector pulse width accordingly. So, and OBDII car with larger injectors will have some help from the ECU to tune the mixture. 
If you are working with an OBDI computer and already have the rising rate FPR, then your next step for fuel tuning is going to be a little bit of trial and error on injector flow rates. This is where someone like RC Engineering with a flow bench can help you out quickly and become your best friend.
Best Regards
Greg W
NEUSPEED


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Ive heard a rhumour that if you throw the code: P1127 (Long Term fuel trim too Rich) that your ECU will pull back fuel as long as the code is stored. And you should get it cleared ASAP so you dont run lean. Any one know if this is true?


My car threw that code when my o2 died. My car ran super rich, I have a dyno to prove it.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Micro: I think if you are planing on changing your cam to do a 268/260. That seems to be the best cam out there for this setup. no valve overlap at all, meaning you are keeping all your boost, and fuel in the cylinders. 
Colder plugs would probably help also to keep the temps down a little. If you have the engine out, you might as well put in a lower temp thermostat and fan switch. I went to I believe a 180F thermo, and has been working well. There is a cooler one out there also.
I have heard the same thing that when it stores that code (P1127) it is also storing in memory that fuel is too much and will automatically pull it back. I clear out the code every time I get it. Only got it 3 times already.
How will I be able to check my O2 sensor?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (blubayou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubayou* »_page 100?..........


Nice try!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

worth a shot


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (blubayou)*

so my car is up & running again, I dropped in a stock obd-1 motor w/89k miles on it, I was really surprised @ how clean the motor was in & out.. so that's done... I am running a set of the 310cc injectors, & they running really rich, the cat is probably already burned out, & if anybody wonders about headers on an obd-1 car, dayamn, they do make a difference.... mk4's already have pretty good flowing manifolds...
i think I will step down to a #24 soon , so if anybody want to buy a set of 310cc i will have some avail soon...
as for the nitrous plans, that was a thing of the past.. I traded the kit in exchange foe some labor/cash/parts.... + i think i am happy w/ the charger for now.....
still alot of tuning needs to be done... funny thing is i unplugged the maf, which is new, & the car runs 10 times better???


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

congrats. My car runs better sometimes with the MAF unplugged, too. But that is only when it has been run for a while. I just unplug it and then reconnect it and the thing is great. Perhaps the early signs of failure?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

actually, to clarify, my car would run rough after being driven for a while. Only if I shut it off then restarted it again soon after. It would feel like it was going to stall and wasn't firing on all 4. I would leave it running, unplug the MAF, the plug it back in and it would be smooth as a baby's.....


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

Please make it stop.















Just let this thread die already!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (feuerdog)*

Guys,....have any of you considered Megasquirt (laptop programable EFI) to solve your fueling problems? It's cost me only $400 to get all the parts needed for my 16v, and over half that cost was just the EFI conversion parts (fuel rail, injectors, fuel lines, FPR, etc...)
It would be a lot easier for you guys since you are already EFI, and you can buy the Megasquirt itself for aprox $100-$150
here is a link to my in-progress project.
My MegaSquirt project


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (feuerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feuerdog* »_Please make it stop.















Just let this thread die already!

Dude, just train yourself not to look at it. This has been one of the most informative and useful threads ever started. Why are you so selfish as to want to deny that information to others?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

Ive been looking at Megasquirt also, I'll be sure to check out your progress. Thing is it appears to be FUEL only and if you ask me its not much better then any of the piggy back systems out there.
Are you boosted? If so what are you doing for timing?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (feuerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feuerdog* »_Please make it stop.















Just let this thread die already!


Is it just me or are all these guys trying to pad their post count, cause there is really no need for this crap.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

It would seem that way. If there's nothing interesting here to read for them why not just not open the thread.....
Btw, my supercharged engine is still sitting around waiting to go in. I decided to do a couple other cars first before I tear my golf apart. I do have a new idea for engine management. It was suggested to me, by a person who who knows what hes talking about.... I am thinking of using Corrado G60 engine management. It was made to handle more boost. That could work out much better with the smaller pulleys. There is a A3 jetta 2.0 locally that has the same injection with a turbo. It is running close to, if not more than 20 psi of boost. 
It will be a while before I get around to it but I will keep you guys updated if I do end up going that route.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_

Is it just me or are all these guys trying to pad their post count, cause there is really no need for this crap.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Kierowca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kierowca* »_ I do have a new idea for engine management. It was suggested to me, by a person who who knows what hes talking about.... I am thinking of using Corrado G60 engine management. It was made to handle more boost. That could work out much better with the smaller pulleys. There is a A3 jetta 2.0 locally that has the same injection with a turbo. It is running close to, if not more than 20 psi of boost. 


Are you talking G60 Digi-1 ecu ? A friend of mine is selling that setup. But I wonder how does this work with your stock stuff? Will speedo and tach still work? Any idea how complicated this setup would be? Is the local guy with the jetta you speak of on these forums? It sounds like a pretty sweet idea.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Yes g60 digi-1 is correct. Keep in mind that my car is an A2 so that may make things much easier. I don't foresee any instrumentation issues. Yes this guys is on these forums, I have no idea how often however. I can point this thread out to him to see if he'd like to chime in.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
Are you talking G60 Digi-1 ecu ? A friend of mine is selling that setup. But I wonder how does this work with your stock stuff? Will speedo and tach still work? Any idea how complicated this setup would be? Is the local guy with the jetta you speak of on these forums? It sounds like a pretty sweet idea.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Kierowca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kierowca* »_Yes g60 digi-1 is correct.

Tom, 
Here is a snipit of my post from a thread about a guy using digi-1 on a 16v. He is having problems, and is not happy. If you search, this is common. Here was my response to him.

_Quote, originally posted by *Me, last night!!







* »_" I have known a few people who have 'done' both digi-1 and digi-2 swaps on 16v's. Of all the people *I* know who have done it, they have ALL had problems with it running anywhere even close to correct, and have all taken it of and went back to some form of CIS, or a VR6 swap, or other standalone.
I personally did not see the point in going to digi-1 when it costs $200-300 for a digi-1 ECU setup, and you can do Megasquirt EFI for aprox $100-$150. Then you do not need to rely on someone to burn you a chip,....you can program it yourself with a laptop. It also does datalogging, and many other nice features."


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

The car that I saw running digi-1 ran very nicely. In fact it was recently dynoed at roughly 300 whp. I will look into the digisquirt deal. I've heard that name being thrown around but just haven't really investigated it much.
Thanks


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Kierowca)*

Had to do it guys....

* Happy 100 pages!  *








Heres to 100 more!


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*








Hmmm, maybe this thread will be active when I finally get around to doing my golf.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Kierowca)*

get on it, man!
Mine will have been in 2 cars before you get yours in


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

so i finally got my codes read and i got these:
100A: MAF/VAF circuit malfunction
102A: " low input
103A: " high input
104A: " intermittent
105: MAP/BARO malfunction
106: " range/performance
i cleaned my maf and tb with tb cleaner and the car runs smoother now, but theres still hesitation and uneven revs at idle. should i just get a new maf sensor?


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

any mkiv guys looking to get rid of their charger anytime soon? if so lets make a deal!










_Modified by Defton613 at 1:50 PM 8-9-2003_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Supercharger Maintenance (Oil Change)*

I changed the supercharger oil for the second time today. I change it between 30,000 and 40,000 miles. I have 104,781 miles on JettaRed, with over 70,000 on the charger.
This time, Magnuson would not sell me a maintenance kit, but did say I could get supercharger oil from my local Pontiac or GM dealer. The GM part number is #12345982.








In the background is the oil I removed. The new oil is clear as water. This is also a good time to check and see if there is any play in the rotor shaft and that the pulley turns freely. I could even spin it a couple revolutions.
Here is the charger off the car.








Here is a side shot showing the drain hole. It uses a hex head plug that you remove with an Allen wrench.








It took me a total of about an hour and a half to do the change. That included getting the charger off, changing the oil and putting it back on.



_Modified by JettaRed at 8:23 PM 8-9-2003_


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

"Magnuson would not sell me a maintenance kit"
Did they say why?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (Stevo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stevo* »_"Magnuson would not sell me a maintenance kit"
Did they say why?

The guy said that they weren't in the "parts" business. That they rebuilt chargers, not supply parts for them. I explained what I wanted to do (since I had done it once already), but the best he could do was suggest the GM supercharger oil.
I called Greg at Neuspeed and he said he could get me the kit, but since all I needed was the oil, I told him I would try GM first. You really don't need to replace the coupler unless you feel some play in the gears.


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

does anyone know when neuspeed will be bringing down the prices on the charger? i know this rumor has been flying around lately


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (Defton613)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Defton613* »_does anyone know when neuspeed will be bringing down the prices on the charger? i know this rumor has been flying around lately

It's not a rumor. Greg said later this summer:

_Quote, originally posted by *NEUSPEED* »_Yes, the first price cut took place at least a year ago. When the kit was first released, it had a suggested retail price of $2999. Then we lowered suggested retail to $2699. *Later this summer, we hope to be able to trim the suggested retail price of the kit down another $200 at least.* Keep in mind that many of our kits are sold through independent dealers, so it was always possible to purchase the kit for less than the suggested retail price, depending on which dealer was having a Sale.




_Modified by JettaRed at 12:51 AM 8-10-2003_


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*

thank you, the hunt for a used one begins


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
The guy said that they weren't in the "parts" business. That they rebuilt chargers, not supply parts for them.

Let me be the first to say- "What an assmunch!"
Well, I guess if they readily sold the maintanance/oil kits, that would be a lot less chargers they would have to rebuild huh?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (PowerDubs)*

true


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Jettared - do you also fill through the drain hole? How do you know how much to put in? Just use the whole bottle? Mine is due for a full tune up (belt, plugs, gear oil) im thinking do it all at once.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Jettared - do you also fill through the drain hole? How do you know how much to put in? Just use the whole bottle? Mine is due for a full tune up (belt, plugs, gear oil) im thinking do it all at once.

I fill in through the drain hole and use the whole 4 oz. That's what the Magnuson guy said to do. As you can see from the pictures, you do have to remove the charger.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

bill-- would you recommend going to a smaller nozzle for my aquamist? i've got the 0.7mm on there now


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_bill-- would you recommend going to a smaller nozzle for my aquamist? i've got the 0.7mm on there now

You can try a smaller one. Are you feeling bogging or a loss of performance? I ran with the .4mm nozzle on mine.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
You can try a smaller one. Are you feeling bogging or a loss of performance? I ran with the .4mm nozzle on mine. 

not before i blew a piston. i'll try a smaller one and see how it feels...


----------



## ForcefedVR6 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

is this thread ever going away?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (ForcefedVR6)*

Nope


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (ForcefedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForcefedVR6* »_is this thread ever going away?

Thanks you just made it longer.









Back on subject...
Any one tried differrent plugs beside denso Iridiums? I was contemplating running some NGK's (TR55) trying to figure out if they are the same heat range.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Well guys, I'm done.
Took the charger off friday and shipped it out to some guy in Ohio. Here are the pics from the last time my car overheated. T-Flange literally snapped off the block and doused me in hot-as-hell coolant. You can see how pressurized it was by looking at the coolant stain in front of the car. Yes, coolant sprayed that far. As for my next project, Let's just say it involves the terms "A2" and "VR6"
























I know I haven't been a very active participant in this forum, but I've learned so many wonderful things from everyone here. For that, I thank you.
Over and out.


----------



## 3rob3 (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub2.0)*

He's out, and I'm in. I bought the charger off of VeeDub2.0. I'm sure you'll see me around here. Thanks Robb.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Intake PIcs Finally....*

Well I know its been forever since I posted about my intake, I finally got some pics up (though temporarily), you can check 'em out here (they will be up for about a week):
Petes Car Pics 8-21 
EDIT - Cant get the FTP site link to work, so coppy and paste this into your address bar:
ftp://ftp.senecadata.com/PeterM/Car%20pics%20-%208-12-03/
A lot of people have said 'if only the charger would run all year like it does in the winter' believe me doing the intake like this helped immensly. Car runs soo much better in the heat, intake piping remains cool up to the MAF where as before you couldnt even touch it after driving hard. Also snapped a pic of me hitting ~12psi today on the way to lunch, I am still running the 2.5" pulley and temp was about 79degrees. Car runs great though I hope to get an FMU soon to get her some more fuel up top under boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me know what you think of the pics!


_Modified by vwtuning at 3:19 PM 8-12-2003_


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (vwtuning)*

how does she sound now that the cai is on


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (Defton613)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Defton613* »_how does she sound now that the cai is on

Mean as hell! No more sleeper thats for sure haha







Actually it sounds normal until you get on it, I really like it.


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (vwtuning)*

excellent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (Defton613)*

Have you had any trouble with water. I have been planing on running my intake over there. you beat me to it I guess.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (1997 Golf GL)*

Is this the longest thread in history? Or just on vortex?


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (VR6OOM)*

I have a question....I want to get a supercharger but my engine has 103K miles on it (94 2.0L ABA)....however, I have mostly all new seals, a new metal headgasket, new timing belt, and no check engine codes....engine runs very strong....can I get away with putting one on a high mileage (103K) 94 2.0L ABA engine?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (Lewylou78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lewylou78* »_I have a question....I want to get a supercharger but my engine has 103K miles on it (94 2.0L ABA)....however, I have mostly all new seals, a new metal headgasket, new timing belt, and no check engine codes....engine runs very strong....can I get away with putting one on a high mileage (103K) 94 2.0L ABA engine? 

Do a compression test. If it's OK, then why not?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

I"VE GOT BOOST AGAIN!!!! got a new maf sensor, and new distruibutor cap, rotor and went back to my 10mm autotech wires and she pulls again like a sumbitch!! time for a dyno run to see my a/f ratio and adjust that. then colder plugs, piggyback fuel computer and back to the 2.4" pulley. perhaps smaller??? i'm psyched!!!
i do however, also have a nasty squeal from the serpentine belt- should i adjust the tensioner pulley? i've been spraying belt dressing on it to shut it up. it goes away without belt dressing when the car's been running for a few minutes


_Modified by MicrobiologyNerd at 8:18 AM 8-13-2003_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Hey, you guys with Vac/Boost guages, how much vacume do you have when you are idleing?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Have you had any trouble with water. I have been planing on running my intake over there. you beat me to it I guess.

No problems with water http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Hey, you guys with Vac/Boost guages, how much vacume do you have when you are idleing?

My vacumm reads between 20 and 15 at idle. Not sure what makes it vary. I'll try and pay closer attention tonight on my way home from work.

biology nerd: congrats bro! Welcome back to boost!


_Modified by vwtuning at 1:11 PM 8-13-2003_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (vwtuning)*

You guys with the air/fuel guages, what is the most lean you get when idleing? 
I don't get any red (lean) lights when idleing. 
I will only get one red (lean) light when I am coasting down with high Revs.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_You guys with the air/fuel guages, what is the most lean you get when idleing? 
I don't get any red (lean) lights when idleing. 
I will only get one red (lean) light when I am coasting down with high Revs.

Thats exactly how mine reacts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (vwtuning)*

ok sounds good. I was just making sure to see if something was wrong with my setup since the most I get get into lean is one light.


----------



## leozip (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (vwtuning)*

Haven't post here for a while. Just posting a pic to show that the charger is still looking good and reliable as my daily driver.


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (vwtuning)*

haven't posted in a bit...
as for sparkplugs, right now I am using Autolite #3923, same temp as the denso ik20's... I had some NGK #2975 same temp as the denso ik22's they fouled up too quicly though...


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (thaiteboi)*

would someone be so kind as to direct me to the CHEAPEST online charger distributor that you know of....im trying to find a site cheaper than $2600 - thanks in advance


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (Defton613)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Defton613* »_would someone be so kind as to direct me to the CHEAPEST online charger distributor that you know of....im trying to find a site cheaper than $2600 - thanks in advance
 If you can wait, New Dimensions always has a winter sale.


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (Rage In The Machines)*

thats going to take alot of patience to wait that long - is the sale worth while?


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (Defton613)*

Didn't Neuspeed say they will cut the price of the supercharger later this summer by a few hundred bucks?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (Defton613)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Defton613* »_would someone be so kind as to direct me to the CHEAPEST online charger distributor that you know of....im trying to find a site cheaper than $2600 - thanks in advance

auto design haus in allston ma. got mine there with 2.6" pulley already on the s/c for 2500 flat, including delivery. 
http://www.autodesignhaus.com


_Modified by MicrobiologyNerd at 6:27 AM 8-14-2003_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (MicrobiologyNerd)*

How much vacuum are you guys running at idle? 
I am in the area of 16-18 hg or whatever the scale is on the Autometer guage. Anyone have a comparison for me so I can determine if I have a vacume leak? Thanks.


----------



## 3rob3 (Apr 15, 2003)

I bought the used supercharger off of Veedub2.0 and am preparing to install it this weekend. I bought some Denso IK22 plugs, but realized the kit actually comes with IK20's. 
So my question is, do I use the IK22's I bought, or use the 1 year old IK20's he sent me with the kit?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (3rob3)*

well if you're putting the 2.6 on it, ik22s wont hurt. if youve got the 2.8 get new ik20's. theyre pricy (12 bucks each from auto zone) but worth it


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Yea I would say depends what pulley you are gonna run, 1 year doesnt seem too old, how do the plugs look?

A while back I remember some one posting that they were selling there IK22's brand new, any one remember who it was? Before I buy new plugs wanted to see if any one is looking to get rid of a set cheap (Im a broke ass!







)


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Cylinder two misfire code today, and car is jerking when I let off the gas quickly, it never used to do that. Still runs decent but I feel like its missingpower, hope the new colder plugs work. Was gonna order them today but stupid power outtage I couldnt...


----------



## 3rob3 (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. I think I will run the used IK20's, and keep the 22's. I will be running the 2.8 pulley for now, but I'm sure after winter I will put on the 2.6 pulley, so I'll use them then.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

The 2.6 is gonna run better in the winter and IMO be safer too, cause thats when your gonna be feeding it cold air. Only thing that sucks about that, the roads usually arent great in the winter...


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Intake PIcs Finally.... (thaiteboi)*

i havent posted since page 6 or so. so i said to myself...what the hell


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

keeping it alive. myself and another vortexer are attempting a fmic setup with the mk3 2.0 and neuspeed charger by modifying the lower intake manifold. he is an expert fabricator and welder (thank god, because i suck). he says that we'll lose maybe 1 psi of pressure by adding the intercooler. thoughts? opinions? praise?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Take lots of pictures bro, LOTS. And give us lots of updates, LOTS.







I thought this would be ideal, but its def a tight squeeze in there. I have some ideas, but dont know any one to fabricate such a thing. Good luck!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

plenty of pics, dont worry. i'm excited, and yet nervous too b/c i just got my car back together. i think we're gonna be using an intercooler off a eclipse.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Will - that's pretty cool man. I bought a spare lower manifold back in the day to give this a try, but the time / effort that I would have needed to put into it didn't materialize. I was about to try it, but after doing alot of research i decided to bag it. I was trying to find the right air- water core and I went crazy trying to figure out how to shove it all in that tiny spot. I know the MP45 isn't going to be able to keep the pressure up based on the extra volume it will need to flow. However you can remedy this by advancing your cam gear timing a degree or two or going with a smaller pulley. I wouldn't go smaller than 2.4 in fear of over revving the charger. Also keep in mind that a generic Eaton pulley WILL NOT WORK with the Neuspeed supercharger. I used to use one and Neuspeed altered the offset, so my belt was crooked and always slipped. The only real options are what Pulley Boys makes - (a great company by the way) I gave them the measurements needed to make the Neuspeed pullies after my standard Eaton from them slipped. 
Good luck! I am excited to see someone pull it off!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Evan,
How 'bout an update on your turbo project.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Its running well. I will post an update in a few days in the FI forum. I am laying low for obvious reasons... people are ripping on me. Maybe I'll just dyno this week and ignore the slipping clutch


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

can anyone please help me... i keep throwing an EPC light that throws the car into limp mode. i then turn the car off, turn it back on and it is gone. now i have vagged the car and i have had some throttle body problems but vw replaced that bc the morons that installed the charger put it in upside down. when i pull the codes i get these 16497- intake air temp sensor: signal to high. and 16605- angle sensor for throttle (g188) implausible signal. what the hell is going on now...anyone got any ideas or do i just have really bad luck. oh one more thing does anyone know what the difference b/w the throttle by wire and throttle by cable chargers are. i heard from neuspeed that just the heat sheild is a little different...because it just so happens that i have a drive by cable charger on my drive by wire car. could this have any effect on why my car has been running like poooooo. i need so help really bad before i get super frustrated and drive this thing into a retension pond.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_can anyone please help me... i keep throwing an EPC light that throws the car into limp mode. i then turn the car off, turn it back on and it is gone. now i have vagged the car and i have had some throttle body problems but vw replaced that bc the morons that installed the charger put it in upside down. when i pull the codes i get these 16497- intake air temp sensor: signal to high. and 16605- angle sensor for throttle (g188) implausible signal. what the hell is going on now...anyone got any ideas or do i just have really bad luck. oh one more thing does anyone know what the difference b/w the throttle by wire and throttle by cable chargers are. i heard from neuspeed that just the heat sheild is a little different...because it just so happens that i have a drive by cable charger on my drive by wire car. could this have any effect on why my car has been running like poooooo. i need so help really bad before i get super frustrated and drive this thing into a retension pond.

I'm a little confused.








Do you have a Neuspeed charger? How could anyone install it upside down? Or do you mean they installed the TB upside down?
As far as the codes go, the implausible signal one is one I get from time to time, but it doesn't throw a CEL. Intake temp signal too high? Don't know what that is.
It sounds like you may have bought the charger used. Did you get the right chip? That would make a big difference. The DBW chip would definitely be different than the drive by cable chip.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

sorry jettared i didnt mean to ramble on in my last post. the throttle body was installed 90 degrees from its original position. vw mechanics replaced it because it wasnt able to readapt itself.
next i bought the charger brand new from Racing zone here in florida...at the time i didnt know much about install so i let them do it, BIG MISTAKE. 2 weeks after i had it installed i found that it was a drive by cable so i contacted sean at neuspeed and he told me the only difference was the heat shield. i then found out that racing zone didnt send my ECU back to neuspeed to have the software installed...so i drove around two weeks with the original p-chip which i had purchased wayyy before the charger.








so should i send the ecu back to neuspeed and let them know of my situation, will they help me out if i tell them all the goodies that i have like the 2.6 pulley and the 256 cam with adjustable cam gear and CAI. 
sorry to keep asking such silly questions, but i am just looking for some guidance on how i can make my car perform like it is supposed to.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

does anyone know vag # 16497 intake air temp sensor: signal to high means


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: golfsilvercharged's fault code*

Golfsilvercharged,
We have never seen that fault code on our 2002 throttle-by-wire car. We are looking into that code to see if we can determine what it might be. However, if you have not sent your ECU to us for reprogramming, you need to do that right away!! Your error code may be due to you running with the stock program! 
Contact me off the list at [email protected] so we can arrange to get your ECU back here pronto!
Best Regards
Greg Woo


_Modified by NEUSPEED at 7:48 AM 8-20-2003_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Can some one tell me what I should gap my new plugs to? I am going to try some NGK TR6's that a freind is lending me. Thanks.
(I tried to look for the info but this thread is soo long its hard to find, if any one locates a page number please post so Jettared can update the first post (the index))


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Try between .035" and .040". Bigger is better if you don't get misfires. If you get misfires, go smaller.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks JR.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Plugs came pregapped to .036" so I left em there, installed them with out removing charger only took about 20 mins. Plugs I pulled out were IK22's, for some reason I thought the kit came with IK20's????
Car is running a lot better right now, I will try and snap some pics of my old plugs so you guys can tell me what you think. The ground part that sticks up and bends over is pretty white, and the tip is partially gone/angled. Gap on those was closer to .038, one was close to .040, I think thats why I was getting a cyl misfire.
Anyway, so far the TR6's are working great, seems like a good cheap alternative to the iridiums. I'm gonna pull one in a few days see how it looks, I think these are the same cold/heat range as a IK24 but not sure.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

idle pulley loose, bearings in it are done. can i get a new one at auto zone or do i have to go thru neuspeed? btw-- fmic project is nearly done fabrication


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_idle pulley loose, bearings in it are done. can i get a new one at auto zone or do i have to go thru neuspeed? btw-- fmic project is nearly done fabrication









Go to my site http://groups.msn.com/JettaRed/partsandstuff.msnw and look under *Parts and Information*. Fenner Drives make the idler pulleys that Neuspeed uses. You will not be able to get one at your local AutoZone, etc.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

bill-
do i just ask for the pulley using that part number?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Here is the spec: http://www.msnusers.com/JettaR...c.pdf
The part number I have listed is for a slightly larger pulley. You'll need to measure the stock one and figure out the part number. Or call Fenner and ask them.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Dont forget JR is MK4 and you are MK3, so I would def measaure. And if you can post the size/part number that would be great so us MK3 guys know what to get. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW, got any pics of the intercooler adapter you are making?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

bump. we need some pics


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Here is the spec: http://www.msnusers.com/JettaR...c.pdf
The part number I have listed is for a slightly larger pulley. You'll need to measure the stock one and figure out the part number. Or call Fenner and ask them.

bill-- it wont let me in. says i gotta sign in


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

You need to register on my website. I sent an invitation. If you don't get it, go to http://groups.msn.com/JettaRed


_Modified by JettaRed at 3:01 PM 8-27-2003_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

i jpined bill. you gotta approve me to go to the documents section.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

heres a tease of my fmic project... a sketch of what will happen. we've decided to use the same side inlet/outlet on the ic for space reasons.










_Modified by MicrobiologyNerd at 7:24 PM 9-2-2003_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Try this image. Save it and repost so that it can be seen by everyone.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

done and done. thanks bill


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks promising, here is a problem though... Doesnt the charger get most of its support from the lower intake mani?
Great idea though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

that was always my concern. But if you have the 2 pieces that are going to and from the IC attached to one another, it should serve the same purpose (as long as they are firmly attached (1 piece perhaps?)


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Looks promising, here is a problem though... Doesnt the charger get most of its support from the lower intake mani?
Great idea though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

no-- most of the supercharger weight is in back where there are 2 brackets coming up to support it-- one off the cylinderhead and one off the block.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

so i think greg and i are looking at next weekend (13th) to do the intercooler install. does that excite you guys? lots of pics to be taken...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Awesome! I am still a bit skeptical about not having any support on the front, IMO that could cause problems. Cant wait to see it though, hope everything works out then you can start marketing this product


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_so i think greg and i are looking at next weekend (13th) to do the intercooler install. does that excite you guys? lots of pics to be taken...

good luck with the install. should be sweet.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

Looks awesome Will! Make sure you take tons of pics and keep us updated.







You should get an N20 IC Fogger kit


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

What if you Mounted the 2 sections of the new Lower intake manifold together somehow, that would make the whole setup much stiffer,


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

yeah, that's what i was saying. Should be just as secure that way and wouldn't take much work to do


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

Have any of you guys burnt out any clutches?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

Have any of you guys had any trouble with your cluches holding up? What clutch are you running?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

My stock clutch never once slipped with the charger. I ran it for 20k miles almost. When my turbo kit started making power though it smoked the stock clutch mid powerband. I just finished installing a Matrix stage 2 kit. Holds 300 lb/ft, HD pressure plate, Kevlar disc. Matrix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

When my tranny went I replaced my clutch with the 16v setup. It felt a little snappier and I'm happy with it. The 16v setup is said to be able to hold 160 HP no problem.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

So far stock clutch holding up good for me too, almost 10K on new clutch with the charger. I've been practicing my launches lately for 1/4 Mile times and some times I feel it slipping, I'd recomend what tool fan did go with a 16V setup, I think you need to replace the pressure plate too. Contact http://www.germanautoparts.com they can give you good advice on the setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

fyi-- the idler pulley i'm replacing on my mk3 2.0L s/c jetta is part number FA3251 from fenner drives (717-665-2421)
greg woo at neuspeed said that he can sell me one for $18.95. calling fenner now to see if they're cheaper.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Good luck on that Intercooler install this weekend, It is this weekend right?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

next weekend. greg and i are wicked busy till then. keep your pants on boys, i'm just as eatger as you are to see it done!!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I promiseda sound clip after I did the new intake, this is short but sweet...
Click Here 
Enjoy, let me know what ya think


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

jsut ordered a replacement idler pulley from greg at neuspeed-- he was very helpful and recognized me right away. 
on a different note-- i noticed pulleyboys now makes a 2.3" pulley for our cars. hmmm... i dont feel like blowing up my engine again anytime soon. i think the vr6 borla tt exhaust and some dyno time are necessary before i order that.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_ i think the vr6 borla tt exhaust and some dyno time are necessary before i order that.
















I run the TT VR6 (2.5") catback with a Borla, I like it a lot. Pretty quiet and performs well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dont forget you need a new mid section hanger, VR model uses a different type. Usually if you specify when you order it they will include the right part.
I wonder if you will need the 2.3" pulley to make up for loss of pressure through the intercooler, cant wait till you try it out, I'm really hoping all goes well and you guys can start marketing them to us


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_I promiseda sound clip after I did the new intake, this is short but sweet...
Click Here 
Enjoy, let me know what ya think









Werd video clips are cool. Honestly your intake is not as loud as mine was. I don't know if thats because you only drove 50 ft or what? You should make a video that runs completely through 2nd gear also. But none the less, still cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
I wonder if you will need the 2.3" pulley to make up for loss of pressure through the intercooler, cant wait till you try it out, I'm really hoping all goes well and you guys can start marketing them to us









2.3" thats crazy! I wonder if they custom made that for someone or if they got bored and just made it. I think 2.3" will over rev the charger but I've heard the eatons can handle it as long as you can cool that charge to keep the effciency there.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
2.3" thats crazy! I wonder if they custom made that for someone or if they got bored and just made it. I think 2.3" will over rev the charger but I've heard the eatons can handle it as long as you can cool that charge to keep the effciency there.

the 2.3 will debut once the intercooler is on and once i install the 2.4" with ik24's and do some tuning.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

*Does Anyone W/ A Golf/Jetta III have access to a vag-com??* 
Can someone *please* log the intake temperatures from the supercharger?!? This information would be highly useful to me and is actually important for me to see the before/after effects of aquamist and intercooling. I need some base values but I can't log them myself.
Golf/jetta IV's have the intake temp sensor wired into the MAF I believe. The mkIII's have the intake temp sensor in the supercharger so it will read the hot air after the rotors. Can someone please log this imformation. I need a rough estimate of outside temp & the temp sensor reading.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Sorry, I don't have a MKIII. How close are you to getting back up and running?
Let me remind people to check the movement of the bypass valve. I just got the Jetta back from the body shop. (Rockville Auto Body did an awesome job fixing JettaRed. My daughter decided to hug a guard rail one night and effectively took out the driver's side.







However, Rockville Auto Body has it looking better than factory. They replaced both doors, the front fender and the rear quarter panel. Then they detailed the whole car with a clay bar. Looks incredible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm not sure I'm giving it back.







)
Anyway, the car wasn't feeling as strong as I remember. Also, boost was a little low. So, I checked the movement of the bypass valve and found that it was a little stiff. I took the nut and actuator off, oiled the shaft and reinstalled the actuator, but made sure the valve wasn't stiff or binding. The car feels much better now!


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

wish i could as been as lucky as JettaRed... my car is totaled.... 
supercharger was running great with no rrfpr, MAF, just big 310cc injectors & a lil timing adjustment, my car was obd-1 though, thats why i guess i could get away with such crude tuning, lol
check my sig guys, all the parts you want for good prices, I need the cash fast!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

Wow. Sorry to hear your loss. I hope no one was hurt. It doesn't take much damage to total an 8 year old car.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

For those who have asked if this thread is too long, I have tried to capture the salient parts of it in the first post by creating a type of index.
Whether we still talk about small pulleys isn't the point. It's that the 2.6 pulley was the first of many mods to the NS charger that are an attempt to extract more power from the 2.0 using the charger. This thread has led through many attempts at mods that have either worked or not worked, and is therefore still valuable and a way to exchange ideas specific to the charger. 
While it has become conversational at times, it still remains a valuable source of technical information.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I installed an even smaller belt this weekend, and though its better the damn belt is still slipping during hard shifts causing the car to hesitate for a second. I dont know if my tensioner is craping out or I need to go to a bigger pulley on the tensioner.
*For those with a MK3, the spot where the belt goes up to the charger pulley how far can you twist the belt?* Mine goes 180degrees pretty easily. And if I push on the belt right there my tensioner will move with out much effort. BTW I am using the 2.5" pulley.
*Is there a way to test the tensioner?* I'll have to take a look at the Bentley tongiht. I will also post the size when I get a chance to check it.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

I have an MKIII also, I experience some slipping with the hesitation also. But this is only once in a while. I am running the 2.6" with the belt that cam with the kit.
It is possible that the spring that pulls the tensioner is worn and weak causing that movement that you experience.
I am guessing that you tried belt dressing already?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

Neuspeed replaced the tensioner on the MKIV kit with a manually adjustable one. Are the MKIII and MKIV tensioners different?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

The MK3 kit does not come with an adjustable tensioner, it comes with an extra pully you add to the bracket and re-routes the belt (shown by the blue X). the Red X marks the spot where I can twist the belt almost 180 degrees with out difficulty. It is also where I can push down and the tensioner will move.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Here is the spec: http://www.msnusers.com/JettaR...c.pdf
The part number I have listed is for a slightly larger pulley. You'll need to measure the stock one and figure out the part number. Or call Fenner and ask them.

Do you guys think this applies to MK3? Will how did you make out??


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

s/c idler pully is part number FA3251 from fenner drives. neuspeed replaced mine (and i might add greg was uber courteous over the phone and shipped right away) for $18.95 plus shipping. fenner drives cost was only 6 bucks, but they had to manufacture more and i didnt want to wait 3 weeks


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

thanks for the quick respeonse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when you say idler pulley do you mean the one I have marked with a blue X in the pic above?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_thanks for the quick respeonse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when you say idler pulley do you mean the one I have marked with a blue X in the pic above?

yuppers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Will, was it any bigger or the same size?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

same size. direct replacement


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

So none of you guys are haing a similar problem even when you were running the 2.4"?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

the only problem i had with the 2.4" pulley was blowing up my engine. but then again, i was a jackface and didnt use ik24's. i was still using ik20s and was running WAY lean. silly will...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Any body else with slippage from a smaller pulley? Am I really the only one?
As far as using belt dressing, I thought that was only for squeaky belts, but your saying that may help with the belt slipping too?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

My girlfriends car MKIII with the 2.6 or the 2.8 makes a creeking sound when i first start it up. Like the belt it making the auto tensioner vibrate very fast back and fourth. 
Anyone else with a MKIII hear this untill the motor warms up? Its the most annoying sound!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Lotust)*

check the idler pulley-- the bearings are prolly shot. i just replaced mine. 18 bucks from neuspeed. look up a page-- all part number info and what not is there!


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_check the idler pulley-- the bearings are prolly shot. i just replaced mine. 18 bucks from neuspeed. look up a page-- all part number info and what not is there!

Yeah but the supercharger kit only has maybe 7000 miles on it.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Lotust)*

maybe greg wil replace it for free. good luck with that!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Lotust)*

Probably not the bearings. The pulley that comes with the kit has a flange on each side to keep the belt on. They are really unnecessary because the belt ain't goin' nowhere. The belt rubs against the flange on one side and causes the noise until it warms up.
I replaced mine with a pulley without flanges and never have had the noise again. You can get the full pulley specification from my site: http://www.msnusers.com/JettaR...c.pdf


_Modified by JettaRed at 5:06 PM 9-25-2003_


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Probably not the bearings. The pulley that comes with the kit has a flange on each side to keep the belt on. They are really unnecessary because the belt ain't goin' nowhere. The belt rubs against the flange on one side and causes the noise until it warms up.
I replaced mine with a pulley without flanges and never have had the noise again. You can get the full pulley specification from my site: http://www.msnusers.com/JettaR...c.pdf

_Modified by JettaRed at 5:06 PM 9-25-2003_

Thanks Bill. Ill shave them off


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Lotust)*

spark plug gapping and heat range for the charger on 2.0L mk3? i just spoke with pulleyboys and the 2.3" and 2.2" pulleys will be available soon. what gap and heat range should we use? 
0.028 gap apparently. 
http://www.densoiridium.com/identifyplugs.htm#16 


_Modified by MicrobiologyNerd at 10:06 AM 9-26-2003_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

my communiation with http://www.pulleyboys.com
fyi-- there are no ik26 or 28 plugs. i think the next heat range is ik27, but check http://www.densoiridium.com to be sure. 

The crank pulley size was reported to me as 5.25". Based on this value, the
2.3 will turn 13696 rpm at 6000 engine rpm and the 2.2 will turn 14318.
Given that the SC bearings are rated 14K rpm, the 2.2 is a little hot, but
engineers at Magnuson told me they bench tested to 20K where the SC itself
was beyond efficiency. FYI, the Nissan 2.3 pulley that we sell turns 14348
at max engine rpm and I have not heard of any break downs after two years on
the market.
If you are running good now with your setup including plugs, I would try the
2.3 as is. As always, keep an eye on everything, I don't know how much boost
you are pushing!
I gotta go run the shop, TTYL :^)
--
Brian Wicklund
Pulley Boys
http://www.pulleyboys.com
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "William Wittbold" <[email protected]>
To: "'Brian Wicklund'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, September 26, 2003 8:56 AM
Subject: RE: 2.3" pulley for neuspeed vw chargers

brian,
will the 2.2" or 2.3" pulley be too much for the rotors to handle? i've
got ik24 plugs for the 2.4" pulley and that runs great! would you suggest
ik26 for the 2.3" and ik28 for the 2.2"?? i've got safety in mind here-
granted i've already voided my warranty with neuspeed by putting the 2.4"
pulley on, i dont want to damage the charger by exceeding what it can
handle.
thanks.
--will
-----Original Message-----
From: Brian Wicklund [mailto[email protected]]
Sent: Friday, September 26, 2003 11:52 AM
To: William Wittbold
Subject: Re: 2.3" pulley for neuspeed vw chargers
Hello William,
The 2.3 Neuspeed pulley is in process, it should be available in two weeks
or so. We currently have 2.4, 2.5 & 2.6 in stock.
The 2.2 & 2.3 sizes were requested by several customers. We do not have
access to a test vehicle but I recommend two steps colder heat range spark
plug.
Thanks for your inquiry,
--
Brian Wicklund
Pulley Boys
http://www.pulleyboys.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "William Wittbold" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, September 26, 2003 8:41 AM
Subject: 2.3" pulley for neuspeed vw chargers

when will these be available? have you dynoed them yet? recommended spark
plugs to go with them? how much heat do these put off?
--wil
William M Wittbold III
Process Development
Altus Biologics
617.299.2940
[email protected]


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Does any body have issues with their brakes being soft, like possibly an issue with the brake booster getting enough vacumm? Where do you guys connect the brake booster? Mine is connected at the rear of the SC'er, the tube that comes out and makes a dog leg turn. As far as I know that is correct. Soemtimes my brakes are very soft and I have to pus hthe pedal almost 2" before brakes engage. I could have other issues but just wanted to see what everyone else is experiencing, TIA.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
The crank pulley size was reported to me as 5.25". Based on this value, the
2.3 will turn 13696 rpm at 6000 engine rpm and the 2.2 will turn 14318.
Given that the SC bearings are rated 14K rpm, the 2.2 is a little hot, but
engineers at Magnuson told me they bench tested to 20K where the SC itself
was beyond efficiency. FYI, the Nissan 2.3 pulley that we sell turns 14348
at max engine rpm and I have not heard of any break downs after two years on
the market.


I know the neuspeed supercharger uses the 4th generation eaton. In the magnuson website,the redline is at 16 000 rpm on these chargers. I think it would be safe for the charger.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Does any body have issues with their brakes being soft, like possibly an issue with the brake booster getting enough vacumm? Where do you guys connect the brake booster? Mine is connected at the rear of the SC'er, the tube that comes out and makes a dog leg turn. As far as I know that is correct. Soemtimes my brakes are very soft and I have to pus hthe pedal almost 2" before brakes engage. I could have other issues but just wanted to see what everyone else is experiencing, TIA.

When I removed my charger I noticed my brakes were at least twice as powerful. I know the brake boost line had kinked, but I didn't think that bad!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I talked to a kid at h20 who swears his NS charger put down 160 HP and 160 TQ @ the wheels with a 2.6 pulley.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Is he on here? Can he post his dyno?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

I was actually in OC this weekend, but wasn't able to go to the show. However, I thought I was in VW heaven!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Does any body have issues with their brakes being soft, like possibly an issue with the brake booster getting enough vacumm? Where do you guys connect the brake booster? Mine is connected at the rear of the SC'er, the tube that comes out and makes a dog leg turn. As far as I know that is correct. Soemtimes my brakes are very soft and I have to pus hthe pedal almost 2" before brakes engage. I could have other issues but just wanted to see what everyone else is experiencing, TIA.

A little off topic, but I wanted to mention that the problem turned out to be a seized slider. What a relief I can stop again







LUBE YOUR SLIDERS ANY TIME YOU DO YOUR BREAKS!! Prolly comon sense to most of you guys but no one ever told me, guaranteed I'll never over look that again


----------



## synistyr (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Sliders? Buy em by the sack!








I am hungry now.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
A little off topic, but I wanted to mention that the problem turned out to be a seized slider. What a relief I can stop again







LUBE YOUR SLIDERS ANY TIME YOU DO YOUR BREAKS!! Prolly comon sense to most of you guys but no one ever told me, guaranteed I'll never over look that again


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (synistyr)*

Any one know if a G60 cam from a Corrado will work in a MK3 8V?? If it will mechanically work it seems like a good idea. I ask because my buddy is going to part out his 1990 Corrado G60 and I have a chance to scoop up the cam cheap.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I am sure it will work mechanically. I have a TT cam designed for the G60 in mine (268/260). You might want to just save a bit more and get a bigger one though


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

hey does anyone have any recomendations on a clutch for an mk4. i have already ripped through another one since i put the charger on







. probably no help with the short...ok no "break in" period. please help


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (golfsilvercharged)*

Talk to Matrix Engineering. I just got a Kevlar stage 2 clutch and pressure plate combo for $390 from them. It's holding 198 lb/ft to the wheels quite nicely







They also offer 2 more stages of power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (golfsilvercharged)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1044898


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (joeZX6)*

Hey, has anyone thought of getting an underdrive pulley, and on top of that getting a smaller drive pulley for the charger? This way you can have a lighter pulley, with slower driving accessories, but with a smaller drive pulley on the charger maintain the same boost?


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

Where's the cheapest place to get the Magnecor wires from? thanks in advance.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

I have considered that, but have not yet figured out what combination of pulleys would achieve the proper rpms from the charger. I am sure it sould be done, since the smallpulleys are being made in several sizes, so one would have to work. Maybe bump boost a little and lose a little weight on the pulleys


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_hey does anyone have any recomendations on a clutch for an mk4. i have already ripped through another one since i put the charger on







. probably no help with the short...ok no "break in" period. please help









Impex has a 1.8t upgrade kit for $470. Here's the description.
*IMPEX STREET POWER PERFORMANCE CLUTCH PACKAGE. UPGRADE 1.8T FROM 220MM TO 228MM. INCLUDES: SIX PUCK HIGH PERFORMANCE SPRUNG CLUTCH DISC, OEM PRESSURE PLATE & RELEASE BEARING, OEM G60 FLYWHEEL PLUS ALL NEW FLYWHEEL AND PRESSURE PLATE BOLTS. GOOD FOR 300+ HORSEPOWER WHILE MAINTAINING STOCK-LIKE DRIVEABILITY. *


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

MicrobiologyNerd what's happening with the intercooler project?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

waiting on greg to get free time-- soon my children, soon


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

is this thread still alive.







thanks JettaRed for the help with the clutch find. 
i am a litlle confused with the description. it says upgrade your 1.8t. or am i just missreading this


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_is this thread still alive.







thanks JettaRed for the help with the clutch find. 
i am a litlle confused with the description. it says upgrade your 1.8t. or am i just missreading this










It says upgrade your 1.8T because who needs to upgrade a 2.0 normally?







My understanding is that it will fit because the 2.0 uses the same 02J tranny, only a different clutch, etc. Call Impex and ask if you aren't sure.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

this must be the longest thread in vortex history http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I think the 'need pics of stuff with wood on top' thread is longer by a few pages (in the car lounge). Maybe some one should post a pic of the NS charger with wood on it


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

ok, just to get myself back up to speed with the whole water injection. I know JettaRed was using the 1s system and liked it. What other systems are you guys running? How do you like the one you are running? Also how large is your tank, and how long does it last? Thanks


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

i'm also runnign the aquamist 2c and i've tapped into my washer fluid reservoir. i keep an eye on the level and have an extra bottle inthe trunk at all times.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Thought I'd bring this to the top for some new folks interested in the Neuspeed SC.
Remember to check the first page of this thread for an "index" of topics. If anyone wants me to add to the index, send me an IM.


_Modified by JettaRed at 4:16 PM 10-20-2003_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I will hopefully be getting on the dyno next weekend, temps are said to be in the mid 50's and we will be out side . Widh me luck. BTW, any one who is interested in making the trek to Syracuse NY is welcome to join us. PM me for details.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

135WHP
Mods worth mentioning: 2.5" pulley, CAI, 2.5" cat back.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Also, Denso Iridium IK-24 spark plugs (two heat ranges cooler).


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Actually I'm running NGK TR6's, also two heat ranges colder. I have to doube check my torque, I think it was around 140 something.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

hey guys, i dont mean to beat a dead horse but i couldnt find it on the index. i am in desperate need of a new belt and tensioner pulley wher is a good spot to get a belt and what size do i need (i have the 2.6 pulley). thanks for everyones help. this thread has been very helpful


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Pretty sure its within the last few pages, I would tell you my belt size but I have a MK3.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_hey guys, i dont mean to beat a dead horse but i couldnt find it on the index. i am in desperate need of a new belt and tensioner pulley wher is a good spot to get a belt and what size do i need (i have the 2.6 pulley). thanks for everyones help. this thread has been very helpful









http://groups.msn.com/JettaRed/partsandstuff.msnw


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

MKIV Belts
Gates Micro-V K060825 (82.5" or 2110mm)
Dayco Poly Cog 5060835 (83.5" or 2120mm) (alternate part number 6PK2120)


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Hey, who here has run 1/4 mile with their setup? I just went recently. and tried to do it again. I think my clutch is starting to let out. But here are my results:
R/T: .242
60': 2.38
1/4: 15.33
MPH: 90.6
R/T: .228
60': 2.491
1/4: 15.38
MPH: 90.57
Let me know what you think.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

Sounds about right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My best time is a 15.1 with the G-tech pro


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

BTW, what was the temp when you were running?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

um, I ran on Friday night in NJ. so what ever the temp was that night. Pretty cold . . . high 40's - 50's maybe?


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

Just curious what type of Gas Mileage(by the tank) your all getting with the SC? 
Daily driving.. where do most of you shift out of 1,2,3,4th?
Couldn't find anything in the index..


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

23 to 25 mpg mixed driving.


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Drag strip times*

1997GolfGL,
You have a pretty fast reaction time!! John Force, eat your heart out!
Greg W.
NEUSPEED


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

Guys,
I'm on page 30 of this thread.. wanting to understand the outcome/problems with the 2.6" pully. How is it in the summer months? Can I run the 2.6" without an aquamist system. Should I run the "Colder" spark plugs? 
What other mod's would you suggest I do while I am doing this install.(Mod's that will keep the car running stable, not really for more power). 
I've jumped around this post to get a feel for issues to expect, and ideas.. but there is so much to read. (And I'll read every post in time)
All who have posted here have helped sell another SC for Neuspeed, especially JettaRed. I can't friggen wait to make this purchase, but should I order with the 2.6" or 2.8". 
Note: I would have no more than 6hrs a week to work on problems.. for the next 1 yr. (Work and Master's program).
Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_ but should I order with the 2.6" or 2.8".

order with the 2.6", and leave everything "stock" at first (i.e., use the Neuspeed kit and follow directions carefully). The install will take you less than a day. Then, enjoy!

_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_ I would have no more than 6hrs a week to work on problems.. for the next 1 yr.

You shouldn't have any problems. I've been running the 2.4" pulley and aquamist and I only screw with it when I want to.
Good luck.
ps - as for reading the whole thread, I'm sure some of us on here could summarize the do's and don'ts. For starters, I'd say go 2.6" and that's it. Anything beyond that doesn't give a big increase in power anyway.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

go with the 2.6" installed by neuspeed. just be safe- if/when you go to 2.4" defintely get aquamist and colder plugs. i had aquamist, but no colder plugs (you'd think i'd get em b/c theyre cheap) i blew cylinder 2 and had to do a motor swap. not fun. sat nerd i was. boo hoo...







got all the right parts now!


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Thanks for the tips. I've got alot to learn about my motor before I consider a 2.4", heck I don't even have the charger yet. I just want to make sure I do it right the 1st time, and that I'll have the time/support to fix the little issues. Once I think i've learned enough.. I'll follow you guys with these advanced mods. 
Couple more weeks and little more research... I can't f'n wait to get her... think I'll name her Maria.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

Like the other said stick with the 2.6" pulley. I would seriously consider aquamist for the summer it will make a world of difference in how the car performs. Any pulley smaller I would NOT install without doing some tuning on a wideband. With a 2.5 or 2.4 pulley you are pushing the A/F threshold of the Neuspeed chip.
Raising boost pressure won't necessarily yield more power. In the summer intake temps after the rotors easily exceed 220 degrees. By adding more higher temp boost the car will retard more timing effectively canceling out any added power.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

I know i am not contributing any source of valuable info, but this is pretty interesting that this is over 100 pages long, about a damn pulley. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Props guys for getting the charger to give you more boost


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Seanathan`)*

yes. boost is good. with the 2.4" pulley i've buried my boost gauge (max 15 psi) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

I have two questions... nothing too technical.
First, when I take my sc'd new beetle (stock charger setup with 2.8 pulley) up to about 5500, especially when I have just started driving it (don't worry, I let the engine warm up plenty. I'm in Cali.), something in the engine bay makes a squealing noise. I think that the belt is slipping and needs re-tensioning. Does this sound correct???
Second... I have a stock suspension. When I supercharged it, the added weight over the front axle made the rear end sit higher. It is kind of unsightly and I want to fix it finally. Should I go harder springs in front, softer springs in rear, or get a set of Neuspeed lowering springs? I don't have too much cash right now, so I'd prefer not to purchase an H&R cup kit or anything like that.
If those topics have already been covered, my bad. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NEAL31 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (SuperSlugBug)*

its the belt or tentoner pully going bad (only cost about $35) fore the pully mine is making the same sound


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SuperSlugBug)*

It does sound like the belt is slipping. Remember, as rpms increase, so does the resistance to turning the pulley. At higher rpms, the belt will slip if not tight.
As far as the SC weighing down the front of your car, that's weird. The sc doesn't add that much weight. You may want to check your suspension for other problems. But, if you want to go with aftermarket springs, that's a matter of personal choice and I'd read up about suspension stuff in the suspension forum.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

I need a little help w/ a cel i got...
16725- Camshaft position sensor (G40) implausible signal. 35-00--
Any suggestions on the cause???
The car seems to be running fine...


_Modified by redgti2.0 at 6:17 PM 11-10-2003_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

What did you do?


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_What did you do?

The only engine mod I have is the Supercharger..I did not feel anything when it came on...If I clear it, it comes right back...Gonna try some voltage and resistance tests...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (redgti2.0)*

The cam position sensor in on the cam shaft gear. There is another part that mounts on the block and a wire goes to it. If you haven't messed with the cam shaft or cam gear, you may have a loose wire.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

gin8122 has brought this to my attention for my intercooler project...
http://www.designengineering.c....html


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (thaiteboi)*

Went to the dyno today. Here are the results:
148Hp / 160 Ft-lbs
This was done on a DynoJet if that makes a difference to anyone.
The Mods that I have are: 2.6" pulley, custom cold air intake, 268/260 cam ( 0 deg), very mild ported and polished lower manifold & head, High flow cat, and Neuspeed exhaust. 
I am happy with it . . .


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Went to the dyno today. Here are the results:
148Hp / 160 Ft-lbs
This was done on a DynoJet if that makes a difference to anyone.


You should be, those are the best Neuspeed charger #s I have seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Went to the dyno today. Here are the results:
148Hp / 160 Ft-lbs
This was done on a DynoJet if that makes a difference to anyone.
The Mods that I have are: 2.6" pulley, custom cold air intake, 268/260 cam ( 0 deg), very mild ported and polished lower manifold & head, High flow cat, and Neuspeed exhaust. 
I am happy with it . . .

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Went to the dyno today. Here are the results:
148Hp / 160 Ft-lbs


those are nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do you have the dyno sheet?
Imagine your beast with an intercooler now


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vento 95 GL)*

Nice numbers!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can you post your dyno graph?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I don't know where to post them, but I did take digital pictures. Anyone wanna help me out and host them?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_I don't know where to post them, but I did take digital pictures. Anyone wanna help me out and host them?

I sent you an IM.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Here they are for a while until you can get another host....
























.
.
.
.
.
.and just to mess with you 8v guys....here is my very mildly modded 2.0 16v NA-


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

saw that in your other post. lookin good in the hp dept. now it's time to do some work to it, huh?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (blubayou)*

Damn love that flat torque curve!! oh so smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_Damn love that flat torque curve!! oh so smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Is this engine running aquamist?
Nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

No aquamist. Charger is just running on 2.6" pulley. The MSD unit that i have lets me run colder plugs with a larger gap.
Right now I think I am running 2 ranges colder NGK plugs with a gap set to .044" and I am getting no misfires at all.
Does anyone know what the number is for the stock heat range on NGK plugs? I have seen people say the stock is 5 and others say 6. Right now I think I am running BKR7ES-11's


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>Did everyone tap into the side of the charger for the aquamist? What about inserting the nozzle directly into the rear-center? Wouldn't this give a more equal spray to all cylinders? I would think by inserting it through one side that 2 cylinders will recieve more water than the last two?(Wouldn't this create an inbalance of fuel between them?) What do ya think?<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You could consider tapping in the top of the manifold, but DO NOT tap into the rotor housing (i.e., the back of the charger). You could damage the rotors at the very least.
As far as some cylinders getting more water than others, I don't think so. Things are happening so fast and the boost is flowing to one cylinder at a time, I think the water is getting pretty evenly distributed.
If you look at the spray pattern and the discharge port of the charger, you'll see the water gets sprayed outward with some force, taking it over to cylinder 4. But the mass of the air is coming in on the side of cylinder 1. So, those things combined lead me to believe you get an even distribution.
The other option is to tap (as I did early on) right after the throttle body and before the rotors. Then the water would flow through and get churned up by the rotors. The only concern is that (and this is debatable) the water droplets may harm the coating on the rotors.

[Modified by JettaRed, 11:26 AM 1-17-2003]

Guys,
I'm not sure whether this copied the original post correctly.. 
Where did you guys tap into the SC? Any PIC's?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_No aquamist. Charger is just running on 2.6" pulley. The MSD unit that i have lets me run colder plugs with a larger gap.
Right now I think I am running 2 ranges colder NGK plugs with a gap set to .044" and I am getting no misfires at all.
Does anyone know what the number is for the stock heat range on NGK plugs? I have seen people say the stock is 5 and others say 6. Right now I think I am running BKR7ES-11's

what is the MSD setup you are running?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

I am running the MSD SCI-L this also has a build in rev limiter that you can chage with small chips. I was originally running it at 6600 rpm. But if you look at my dyno I noticed that it wasn't making any power up there. so now it is set to 6200 rpm. I also got a new MSD coil while I was at it.
The limiter will even shot out some flames every now and then too due to the ignition drop, but still dumping fuel.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_
Guys,
I'm not sure whether this copied the original post correctly.. 
Where did you guys tap into the SC? Any PIC's?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

such a clean engine bay bill... make me think i should clean mine...







maybe i will... maybe i'll have another beer!! happy turkey day everybody!!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Anyone in here running a close ratio trans? Anyone have any thoughts on a close ratio?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Anyone in here running a close ratio trans? Anyone have any thoughts on a close ratio?

You mean closer than the already short 2.0 tranny? I think you'd run out of rpms on the top end rather quickly.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

what do you mean run out of RPM's on the top end. It would have the same 1st, and 5th as my current trans. just a closer 2nd - 4th.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

I'm running a 16v AGB tranny on my 2.0. Not supercharged yet but I can't wait. My tranny tops out at 132 MPH @6500 rpm or so, perfect for me as I will never have a need to go over that speed. It defintely made the car more fun, can't wait for the boost.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_what do you mean run out of RPM's on the top end. It would have the same 1st, and 5th as my current trans. just a closer 2nd - 4th.


----------



## k2golfsc (May 28, 2003)

I need some HELP--PLEASE!







I got the Split Sec PSC-001 controller, but I can't figure out the wiring. Does anybody know which wires on the PCM to use? I need the tach wire (RPM) and the MAF wire. The car is a 98 Golf 2.0, OBD-2, w/ a NS charger. Thanks for the help!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (k2golfsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2golfsc* »_I need some HELP--PLEASE!







I got the Split Sec PSC-001 controller, but I can't figure out the wiring. Does anybody know which wires on the PCM to use? I need the tach wire (RPM) and the MAF wire. The car is a 98 Golf 2.0, OBD-2, w/ a NS charger. Thanks for the help!









I would try the 2L forumn or FI forumn, I dont htink any one in here is running any sort of aftermarket management or piggy back system. Actually Evan (2Kjettaguy) is running something like that, but he is turbo now Im not sure he still subscribes to this thread.
In regards to shorter gears.... I personally think this would work well with the charger, you will build boost quicker which should make the car more fun to drive IMO. A friend of mine with a 1.8T swap was running a close ratio tranny, he loved it. He swapped out 5th gear for a diesel 5th which gave him great highway mileage, and he had the other 4 gears for zipping around town. He also had a quaiffe in it which helped with the added power







Swapping 5th in our trannies is a breeze, no need to crack the case you can do it by just removing the end.

and BTW, Hello page 106


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

I have a short ration tranny with my setup. It really makes for fun accelerating, but tops out kinda quick. I need a quaife, too. wheelspin through 3rd gets old








hello 106


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubayou* »_I have a short ration tranny with my setup. It really makes for fun accelerating, but tops out kinda quick. I need a quaife, too. wheelspin through 3rd gets old








hello 106

Tops out kinda quick? You mean overall speed? 
Like what I said my setup should have a peloquin, in a 2y gearbox with 1 and 5th the same as stock. So this will result in the same launches, and highway cruising, but 2-4 should result in better acceleration.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

yeah, sorry, I meant top speed


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_
Tops out kinda quick? You mean overall speed? 
Like what I said my setup should have a peloquin, in a 2y gearbox with 1 and 5th the same as stock. So this will result in the same launches, and highway cruising, but 2-4 should result in better acceleration.

Ive never heard of just having 2-4 close ratio and 1st and 5th stock. IMO 1st should match 2 - 4, other wise if you leave 1st stock when you shift out of 1st your gonna be half waay or even near the end of second. And you need to remember if you swapin a stock 5th, then htere is going to be a significan jump beween 4th and 5th and will kill your acceleration in that range. In other words you may accelerate good all the way through 4th but as soon as you throw it in 5th you wont be accelerating as fast any more because your rpms will be low. I dont think that is a big deal to most people, might get annoying for highway passing etc...


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

Both MKIII and 16v (close ratio) trannys have the same final drive and 1st gear. BUt in a 16v tranny 2-5 are all closer together. But 5th is really bad for cruising on the highway. So what I would end up having is a tranny that has the same 1st and 5th as the one now, but 2-4 are all pushed down closer together.
With the close ratio tranny 4th will take me to roughly to 100mph. I doubt I am going to be trying to pass someone at that speed.
The RPM jumps between gears will be
STOCK:
1-2: 2625 RPM's
2-3: 2025
3-4: 1480
4-5: 1010
Close RATIO:
1-2: 2325
2-3: 1910 
3-4: 1315 
4-5: 1725


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*

did someone want to see the intercooler? BECAUSE IT JUST ARRIVED!!!









this other mysterious "thing" also arrived. it says TEC2 on it... whatever that means
















and yes i have intercooler end tanks and hardware,hoses etc and cables and ****e for the tec2.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

























































































































































































































































































































































I MUST KNOW MORE!!!! AND MORE PICS WILL, PPLLLLEEEAAAASSSSEEEEE!!!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

heres 2 more pics-- intercooler and end tanks and tec2, and the box full of hoses/clamps/piping goodies


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Does your face hurt from the big grin on it!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

where are you mounting that intercooler?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Does your face hurt from the big grin on it!
















its gonna be a front mount between bumper and rad. gonna trim a LITTLE of the rad support (1/4 inch at most i believe). until then i've been sleeping next to it, keeping it safe. the gf is very pleased about that


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Im sure a lot of us are wondering about the hookup of intercooler to supercharger... care to enlighten us on how you are accomplishing this??


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Im sure a lot of us are wondering about the hookup of intercooler to supercharger... care to enlighten us on how you are accomplishing this??









this schematic has been up for awhile-- in/out opposite sides. theres also a thread called "progress on mbn's fmic project". and i believe i posted intake mani pics too somewhere in here...


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Is there a reason why you didn't just go with the conventional front mount intercooler with the end tanks on the sides rather than top and bottom?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

greg (hkk735) decided it would be a better setup to do it this way. he made all the measurements and i trust his judgement


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

more pics for you to drool over... dont mind my girlfriends red slipper in the bottom corner... 
this is the ported head and mani i just got back from bostig (www.bostig.com) who work closely with ktr motorsports 









































and now i have


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

It all looks purdy!


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Will's Intercooler*

Will,
You will truly have bling when you get a Marshall stack to replace that Fender amp in the background.









Looking forward to seeing your next photos.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Will's Intercooler (NEUSPEED)*

greg,
this is true. my guitar spending has come to a snails pace since my vw spending has skyrocketed.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Will's Intercooler (NEUSPEED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEUSPEED* »_Will,
You will truly have bling when you get a Marshall stack to replace that Fender amp in the background.








Looking forward to seeing your next photos.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED

Carvin is really the way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome amps, guitars, etc....


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Is there a reason why you didn't just go with the conventional front mount intercooler with the end tanks on the sides rather than top and bottom?

a vertical setup is way more efficient. 


_Modified by TBT-PassatG60 at 11:46 PM 12-12-2003_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

I added a grounding kit to try and reduce misfires. Here are some pics. I'm having misfires on cylinder 3 (no cel though) at idle. We'll see what happens or if perfomance improves.
The wires are 4 gauge with gold plated eye terminals. I am going from the body (passenger strut tower) to the supercharger, and from the head (lower intake manifold) to the battery (negative terminal), and from the battery to the body (driver strut tower).


































_Modified by JettaRed at 2:28 PM 12-21-2003_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

bill,
ever get any lag during your misfires? sputtering? how much was the grounding kit?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

The kit I put on the Jetta I built myself. Got the parts from http://www.partsexpress.com. You need 11 feet of 4 gauge and 6 to 10 eye terminals (connectors), depending on the number of connections you want. Should cost about $30 with shipping. Here's the site: http://www.partsexpress.com/pe...ab=14
Or, you can buy a pre-made kit for $50 from http://www.dragracing.com. http://store.dragracing.com/pr...id=89


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_bill,
ever get any lag during your misfires? sputtering? how much was the grounding kit?

The misfires seem only to occur at idle. These are on cylinder 3 instead of the dreaded cylinder 4. There's no noticeable lag or loss of power. But eliminating any misfires should provide optimal power.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

... your probably getting misfires from that cam. Mine always idled very poor.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Will, was today the install day?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_... your probably getting misfires from that cam. Mine always idled very poor. 

The cylinder 3 misfires are "new". I haven't always had them. You can watch block 015 count the misfires every few seconds when idling.
BTW, how's the turbo running? I ordered some blue LEDs from your Christmas special! http://www.42draftdesigns.com/specials.htm


_Modified by JettaRed at 11:15 PM 12-21-2003_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Will, was today the install day?

install? what install







no, greg had to teach a welding class. i was gonna do the head today, but my brother had no room in his shop (stupid PAYING customers was his excuse







), and i wasnt about to tackle it alone, and in the cold. i will have some news for you tonight.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

The turbo's running well. I have it running at 11psi with good ignition timing. I can run up to 15 on more octane. I just bought my daily driver though! It's a Red 96 Jetta VR6!! The first car I've bought myself








So, when I get all the little odds and ends straightened out with that I plan to clean up the 2.0 turbo setup nice and maybe do a little information website about it. I really need some more engine management, but that's going to have to wait. The bad thing about turbos is you can spend and spend and spend and spend and NEVER be done. 
Bill - back when you were fooling with octane booster where did you get your toulene? I need it in at least 5 gallon containers. I've heard you can get it for $2.50 a gallon if you find the right place. The only thing I have found is Xylene at Home Depot for $10 a gallon. Xylene is higher in octane content but a ripoff from a consumer based store. 
I want to get the 2.0 turbo at the track this season!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Toulene? I got it from a Sherwin Williams store in your neighborhood (or at least somewhere out that way). It was about $30 for a 5 gallon can. Never did find it for $2.50.
Be careful. Nasty stuff. Eats paint for lunch (so I've heard).


_Modified by JettaRed at 8:12 PM 12-22-2003_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

toluene? eat paint? yuppers!! (begin mbn nerd wisdom) toluene (methyl benzene) and xylene (dimethyl benzene) are NASTY CARCINOGENS and are also powerful organic solvents due to the planar nature of their chemical composition. being planar, these suckas like to enter and fizzuck up the DNA double helix, causing harmful mutations. BEing planar also allows them to get into very small spaces-- like in between paint molecules. since paint is mostly organics, and like dissolves like, toluene and xylene eat away at paint very well. side note: toluene and xylene are part of the BTEX class of organics (benzene, toluene, ethylene, xylene) that are cleaned up with microbes, some of the most notable being Geobacters. (end mbn nerd wisdom)


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Whoa.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
The misfires seem only to occur at idle. ..... But eliminating any misfires should provide optimal power.

yeah, optimal power at idle is pretty critical.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Looks who's back. It's been a while, huh


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_toluene? eat paint? yuppers!! (begin mbn nerd wisdom) toluene (methyl benzene) and xylene (dimethyl benzene) are NASTY CARCINOGENS and are also powerful organic solvents due to the planar nature of their chemical composition. being planar, these suckas like to enter and fizzuck up the DNA double helix, causing harmful mutations. BEing planar also allows them to get into very small spaces-- like in between paint molecules. since paint is mostly organics, and like dissolves like, toluene and xylene eat away at paint very well. side note: toluene and xylene are part of the BTEX class of organics (benzene, toluene, ethylene, xylene) that are cleaned up with microbes, some of the most notable being Geobacters. (end mbn nerd wisdom)









Does that mean you shouldn't mix it with your favorite beverage?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_








Does that mean you shouldn't mix it with your favorite beverage?

no bill, you probably should not mix it with your favorite beverege, which we all know is grape kool-aid.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but hey, if you're feeling adventurous...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
no bill, you probably should not mix it with your favorite beverege, which we all know is grape kool-aid.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but hey, if you're feeling adventurous...

Jimmy Jones kool-aide. (How many people do you think have no idea what we're talking about?)


_Modified by JettaRed at 11:02 AM 12-23-2003_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

i dont and i'm 24. is that before my time? maybe a booze reference i dont get? GET ME OUT OF WORK!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Jimmy Jones was a religious cult leader who had all his followers drink cyanide-laced grape kool-aide in the jungles of Guyana in 1978. 993 men, women and children died.
I guess that _was_ before you were born.


_Modified by JettaRed at 11:03 AM 12-23-2003_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

yes it was. i'll ask my gf if she knows. shes old. just turned 26.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Does grape kool-aid boost octane too?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey will, where did you have your head p&p'd? how much did it cost?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

bostig-- 150 bucks. http://www.bostig.com i was their "beeyatch" so to speak. they got a sparer 8v aba head and port/polished it. they played with it and flow benched it for optimal performance. then they took my spare head and did the same. 
ask for jim akiba at bostig-- i've been dealing with him directly.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I've got a spare AEG head if someone wants to do a P&P with minimal downtime. IM me with an offer.
Will, I think your GF was a little young at the time to remember Jimmy Jones.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Does the AEG flow any better than an ABA head? Are their any advantages to me swapping it?


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Cylinder heads*

Pete,
When we were experimenting with cylinder heads last year, this is what we discovered. All the crossflow heads need work on the exhaust runners. Opening up the exhaust runner profile and then port matching them to the manifold gave us the largest % of the overall CFM gain on the flow bench. The remaining gains came from trimming back the valve guide inside the intake runners so the guide was flush with the top of the runner. We also had the shop do a 30 degree cut on the valve seat. 
Somewhere earlier in this massive thread I posted the HP gains from the head alone. It was approximately 9HP at the front wheels, and the engine ran noticeably stronger at the top end.
Best Regards
Greg Woo
NEUSPEED


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks Greg! 9WHP seems quite significant. Was this with aftermarket headers or the stock exhaust manifold?
I also wanted to ask you, last week I was watching car and driver television, they were showing the 'super flea' challenge (modified 4cyl's). I saw the Neuspeed Golf (1.8t MK4) and I think you were there? Just wondreing if that was you, and also congrats on the over all placement.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

i'm trying to sweet talk my bro to letting me do the head swap friday... i might have to offer him more than the user beer and pizzas. oh well, tis the season to be giving...


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

hey guys,
has anyone run a cam with a 272 duration
i am putting one in on monday, and i didnt know if this was to much
happy holidays http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I thought even a 268 was too much, cause you will get boost blow by.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

can you explain boost blowby


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Its when the intake valve and exhaust valve are open at the same time and the boost goes right in one and out the other. I think the 'how stuff works' website has a good demo of it, let me see if I can find it.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Well I couldnt find it, but I did come across this site which might help ya:
http://www.turbochargedpower.com/Camshafts.htm


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

sooooo....no benefit with the 272 so 268 is the way to go, correct???


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Id wait to get some more feed back from others who are running cams. Ive heard TT makes 2 forced induction cams and they are the way to go, thats my plan as a next upgrade








check http://www.techtonicstuning.com for cam specs, even call them for advice, they are very friendly over there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_sooooo....no benefit with the 272 so 268 is the way to go, correct???









I think the TT268/260 is the most aggressive you want to go. Also, the striaght 268 is NOT the same as the 268/260. It has greater lift and requires heavy duty springs, where you can use stock springs on the 268/260. The other TT cam is a 260/256.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

good things to come on theis thread later today. i bet you can guess what.... at my parents house now. gotta get back to my comp to upload pics...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

thats right bill-- smile at these!! she pulls like one mean sumbitch!!!!!! head and stand alone slated for next weekend. 
bad news though-- i managed to find a massive pothole on my way to my gfs house (i know- its all HER fault) and i am leaking antifreeze and ps fluid now







cooler is ok, but i got the car towed to my bros shop where it will hopefully be fixed within a day or two. this is just "the powers that be" fahqing with me-- they fear my newfound speed!!!
i must give a *huge thank you to greg haley (hkk735) for doing all the welding and fabricating as well as his 2 buddies dave and richards for help during the install. * we started at 830 am saturday, worked striaght, and finished around 1 am sunday. given the fact that greg was fabbing on the spot and we were measuring/fitting/welding all at once, i dont think its that bad.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

more pics...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Will thats awesome!!! Except for the pot hole...







What pulley are you using? Looks like you ended up bolting both manifolds together, is that correct? Is she nice and stable on there? Did you notice any loss of boost with the extra piping? Do you have any shots of the front of the car when she was all back together? Congrats man, thats fahqin awesome!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

that's great. How much of a difference did you notice in the power? Kinda hard to quantify, I know, but just curious if it was a significant jump.
So, when are you guys going to start building more of these manifolds


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

using 2.4" pulley with denso ik24 plugs. i remember how my car zoomed before i blew it up with the 2.4" and that was just ridiculous. with the 'cooler, i've been taken to a new level of ridiculousness. there is occassional lag/sputtering when i go from cruising to giving gas, but thats because my injectors are maxed out and then some a little. a/f gauge is balanced under boost, but dipping toward lean-- hence my new injectors and fuel management. 

oh and i gave greg another lower intake mani to start on another one-- hes gonna prolly design the upper/lower as one unitand make the spacing a little more forgiving


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Yesterday was exactly two years ago that I started this thread!







Will, you've taken us to a new level.
Any bets that we go to 200 pages!


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

hey guys, its been a long time, i have moved on to a 1.8t gti after totaling my supercharged mk3... its been put to good use though, as my best friend has it now on his 96 Gti....
the problem with the neuspeed charger to me is that its limited by the volume of air it can move... the upgraded pulleys bring the boost on sooner & make the car funner to drive, i really would like to see somebody actually try a 272 cam, i broke all the rules with my car & i really wish i would've dynoed it, but... all i can say is that the car felt choked on the 260/256 i was running, i used to spray nitrous before the charger & the 272 was great
i think i will try & talk my buddy into a big cam & a nitrous bottle & we will see what that does, glad to see the thread still alive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (thaiteboi)*

Talk to joeZX6 about bigger cams. He may have been using a 272 on his 'rado. The 260/256 may have been a little mild. 2kjettaguy and I both use the TT268/260 cam with success.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_2kjettaguy and I both use the TT268/260 cam with success.

as have I, from the get go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I've also been running the TT268/260 cam since the day the charger went in with no problems. It even passed California emissions with better numbers than with out the charger/cam


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey guys, I want to do the 268 / 260 cam. Do I need any special tools to do the install? I have a bently which should help. This is for my 99 MK3 golf, any input is appreciated.
edit - do i have to do heavy duty springs?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

not really- you will need engine assembly lube for the cam lobes and you'll need to reset the timing. other than that, cam installs are fairly easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Just a torque wrench and the Bentley (plus standard tools). Follow the instructions closely. Also, get some engine assembly lube; about $4 from the parts store. It's red and super sticky. Permatex is a good brand.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

What kind of bolts hold the cam in? What do I need to know about timing? I set it to TDC and leave it there right? If I remember correctly there is a mark on the flywheel (viewable through the bell housing), a mark on the crank pulley and also cam sprocket. Oh and dont I need a timing belt tensioner tool? To remove it? My car has 74K so I was thinking about doing the timing belt as well. Any one done this recently? Any pointers? TIA.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I really can't answer your questions on the MKIII. But, one more point of advice. BEFORE you start the car after you have put the cam in, hand turn the engine over several times (using a socket wrench on the crank pulley). You don't want to make the mistake I made and bend your intake valves.


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

you use the stock bolts and retainers. i did the 256 cam on my AEG, now i wondering if i should of gone with the 268/260. cams are fairly easy to install just make sure all the marks are lines up before you take off the timing belt and after the timing belt is off dont move anything. alwyas replace your timing belt since its off anyways might as well. you might also want to replace the water pump if you have a timing belt driven one, mine crapped out a month after i did the cam install and i pretty much had to do it all over again. think also about replacing valve lifters & springs, my lifters are sounding really loud and need replacement just wish i would of done it the same time i took out the cam. just follow the bentley to a tee and you should have no problems. good luck


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*

first off props to the first intercooled neuspeed SC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
okay guys i fainally got a SC about a month ago with the 2.6 pulley. before that i had all the bolt ons including lightend underdrive pullies. just recently i have also removed my ac system freeing up another pulley. i recently put on a boost gauge and i am only boosting 2-4psi, almost 5psi when i have it pegged in 3rd/4th at about 6500rpm but normally i drive between 3-5000rpms. i intially thought i had a bad boost gauge but i get pretty accurate vacum readings so i ruled the boost gauge out. well i definitely need more boost in the midrange level, i just need more boost period, so what should i do guys.
do i get a 2.4 pulley or maybe even 2.2 pulley? if anyone has one to sell or has a the best place to get it LMK. i really dont want to go back to the stock pullies because my engine revs really quick and i love the throttle response but then again i get some vibration at 3200-3600rpms, is this normal with the SC or is it due to my pullies? i hear there is some harmonic resonance that the SC causes. can someone explain this and also how loud or what kind of noise is the SC suppose to make? 
you guys are experts with the SC and are very knowledgable so i come to you for help and suggestions. thnx in advance and happy dubbing


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*

If you are only seeing 4-5 psi with the 2.6 pulley, something's wrong. You should be seeing close to 9 psi at full throttle redline. But you have underdrive pulleys. What is the diameter of the crank pulley? Also, having removed the AC, are you sure you now have the right size drive belt? While the AC compressor may weigh 20 lbs (don't really know), it didn't put any significant drag on the engine when not in use.
If your crank pulley is too small (it should be approximately twice the size of the SC pulley), you can get smaller pulleys at http://www.pulleyboys.com.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

yeah, could very well be the size of the crank pulley effecting the boost. A smaller crank pulley will not spin the charger as fast, so less boost will be achieved


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOGOVDUBER* »_first off props to the first intercooled neuspeed SC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats me







!!!! as for the underdrive pullies-- i was wondering about this too. i was thinking of getting lightened crank and ac pullies, but wondering on how that would affect boost from the s/c. i agree with jettared in that you should DEFINTELY make sure you have the right size drive belt. do you feel it slipping at all?? 
*INTERCOOLER UPDATE* greg is making improvements on the design for the manifolds and will soon be looking for his next victim... cough, volunteer. i still have to get to the dyno... head and stand alone this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Where woud I need to go to volounteer, and how much for the intercooler stuff I would need to buy? I was gonna buy a cam with my tax refund but intercooler would prolly yield better performance.
Will how much boost did you loose? And how is throttle response?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

boost loss? very little to none. throttle response?? *INFAHQINGCREDIBLE!!!!!* i love it!!! greg is up in claremont nh (BOONIES-- about 2.5 hours from boston) but he has a nice heated garage and everything wwas done in a day, including all the test fitting. once he improves manifold design, i'm sure it'll go quicker. plus i have to remove my intercooler piping to spray with engine enamel so it doesnt rust. i'll measure everything then also and give him the numbers to save time-- everything can be pre cut and ready to go!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I would volunteer, too. What kinda down time would there be? My bro lives in boston, so I could come over for a weekend and stay with him, while we worked on it. I was thinking of doing an a/w intercooler.......
I am psyched about the possibility of IC'ing the charger. The way my car hauled ass this morning in below 0 temps gives some insight into how it might be with the IC (cooler intake temps). I couldn't believe how fast it was. I am goin for a drive again now










_Modified by blubayou at 10:50 AM 1-9-2004_


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (blubayou)*

doin an A/W IC would make plumbing a lot easier, too. If I didn't go A/W, I would probably do one mounted in the stock battery location (don't forget, I have an A2) since it is in the trunk already. It would get good airflow from around the d-side headlight, be easy to plumb, and I would throw a scoop right over the top of it (or maybe push the air up from under the car with some ducting, through the IC, and then out a vent in the hood.......


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

sounds good!! in fact, one thing greg and i agreed on is that battery relocation to the trunk wouldve made the project a helluva lot easier.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

what kinda time frame we looking at? I am kinda lookin for an IC already. Just deciding on a/w or a/a. A/w might be decent, but also requires more setup, for the water pump and such. I may do a smaller a/a in that battery spot, and then mess with it after that (eventually go FMIC or whatever). I could roll over with my spare hood already cut/vented, and have the ducting in place for it. I kinda like the stealthier look, too. Hmmmmm, I do have some CF sitting around I might be able to put to good use......
Actually, now that I think about it, I have the same amount of room on the pass side of the bay also, since I shortened my intake to the drivers side. That would possibly make for a little shorter plumbing. I could also move the charcoal canister and run the ducting right up through there, so it would get really good airflow


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

yeah-- theres a bunch of different ways you could go-- i think A/W will be harder,but still can be done. ask greg what he thinks-- hkk735


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

yah i figured it was because of the ECS underdrive pullies, i wonder if the neuspeed pullies are the same as ECS', but now do i go with the 2.4 or 2.2 pulley to get to 9-10psi? car runs strong and is alot quicker then it was but im itching to find out how she'll run with the added boost.
not sure of the size off the top of my head but it definitely is smaller than the stock crank pulley and the p.steering and alt. pullies are oversized to retain the same belt size. yah i'm positive i have the right belt size, i had to do a trial an error with about 5 different belt sizes and ended up using a 795k6, telt tension is plenty tight. 
yah i took off the ac for weight reduction. i've also relocated the battery to the rear and have done other weight saving mods to the overweight mk4 chasis.
lightend pullies i think work good before the SC i had then on my dub for about 1.5years with no problems. only thing is after i put the SC i started getting some stronger vibrations between 3200-3600rpm. tightening up the belt helped a little but *is it normal for SC to make resonance/vibrations?* engine revs alot faster then before and accelaration is alot better. i wonder how a lightweight kent cam gear will owrk with it... 
man i want your intercooler setup. maybe i'll take a machining class at the local JC 
*if anyone wants to sell a 2.4 or 2.2 pulley let me know, im kind of broke now after buying the SC* 
thnx SCdubbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*

Yes, you do get some harmonic resonance with the SC. It's probably more noticeable with the lightened crank pulley. The stock crank pulley is intended to dampen motor vibration. The crank pulley is the only one that is important to measure when deciding which SC pulley to get.
I think the only place that has the smaller SC pulley is http://www.pulleyboys.com.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

blubayou, sounds like it would work out for you having family in boston and all. If this guy can come up with a kit hes gonna make a killing selling these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would def be interested unless I go turbo, which just might happen this year. I have a potential buyer for my SC and hopefully it will work out so I can start acquiring turbo parts for a custom kit. I'll be sure to post some details as things progress, nothing isfor sure yet.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

ported/polished head is in!!! stand alone about 80% wired up!!!


























































_Modified by MicrobiologyNerd at 3:43 PM 4-21-2004_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What system are you going with?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

who did the headwork? I have been lookin to get a p&p head for a while now.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

thats a tec2 system in there








headwork done by jim akiba at http://www.bostig.com


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

hey guys i am trying to hook this safc2 up but i need some kind of ecu diagram to tell me what each wire does...can anyone help


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

bentley manual!


----------



## theKid (Nov 26, 2003)

no I don't like cats, I'm a dog person.

(I just thought I would add something)


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

yay!!! i'm in the table of contents!!!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

hey guys i am thinking about upgrading my injectors now that i have the safc2...how big can i go and do you guys have any recomendations.
thanks


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

ask jeff atwood (jefnes3) but i think 30 lb are the biggest you want to go unless you do something like i've got.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

How is stand alone working for you guys?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

tec2 is 80% done. dinishing tomorrow. dyno tuesday hopefully


----------



## NEAL31 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

i have a s-afc2 in the car running very well i love this little thing, lots of fun and worth the $300.00


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

hows the install on those units?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

hittin up the dyno friday. what do you think my numbers will be?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

man, I would love to venture a guess, but really have no idea what it could be








what's your total list of mods to it?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Hows it feel on the butt Dyno? +20WHP? What did you put down last time and what else have you done? Cant wait to see the dyno graph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (NEAL31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEAL31* »_i have a s-afc2 in the car running very well i love this little thing, lots of fun and worth the $300.00

i need to know the istall instructions with this if anyone can help.
my mechanic had the bently and still couldnt fugure ot the wiring schemes


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*JettaRed (the car) passes away *

JettaRed (the car) passed away on January 23, 2004, as she collided with a snow plow. I wish I could say my daughter walked away without a scratch, but she didn't. I thank God she is still with us to go through the recovery ahead of her. PLEASE be careful!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: JettaRed (the car) passes away  (JettaRed)*

Bill,....did the airbag not go off???


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: JettaRed (PowerDubs)*

That's what I'm thinking! my eyes bugged out.What were the actual human injuries in something like that? Glad your all still alive,but DAMN


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: JettaRed (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Bill,....did the airbag not go off???









No, it did not. We are uncertain exactly what happened (my daughter can't remember). But you would think by the looks of the front of the car that it should have.
What we believe happened is that my daughter came over a hill and ran into the back of the plow truck. The round spreader device is what when partially through the windshield. We don't know why she did not see the truck beforehand.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: JettaRed (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
No, it did not. .....you would think by the looks of the front of the car that it should have.


Glad she is ok.
If an old lady can get 3mil from McD's for spilling coffee on herself, then you should at least be able to get your daughters med bills comped.
No airbag deployment = settlement out of court fairly easy I would think.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: JettaRed (the car) passes away  (JettaRed)*

Bill, Sorry to hear about your daughter (and the car that started this whole thread), but I'm really glad to hear that she made it out in one piece. Although I'm not the type of person that takes to the whole "sue everybody" mentality, when it comes to something like airbags not deploying during an accident... something that is there for your safety... well, it's something that needs to be looked into. Whatever happens, I wish the best for everyone involved.


_Modified by Stevo at 7:41 PM 1-24-2004_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: JettaRed (Stevo)*

bill,
best wishes to your daughters speedy recovery. 
--will


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: JettaRed (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I check in on the thread about once a week and I would have NEVER expected this. I'm SO glad your daughter survived that one. 
Respectfully,
Jason


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Sad to hear the news Bill, I wish your daughter a speedy recovery.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Thanks for all of your well wishes.
My daughter was alone and she doesn't remember the accident or the two to three minutes before (at least not yet). Her last memories were of turning onto the road a mile or so before the accident. 
It was snowing like crazy and visibility was down. She had called me about a half hour before saying she wasn't going to get home by 11:00 because the roads were so bad and she had to go slow. The accident occured about 11:15.
I can't figure out why she didn't see the truck. Even if it was on the other side of a hill crest, why wasn't the yellow flashing lights reflecting off the snow? Plus, how fast of an impact does that much damage? Looking at the suspension, the sway bar end link was pulled right out of the bushing and the subframe is mangled.
That night, when we were returning from the hospital, we could not get above 5 or 10 mph going up hill, and a couple of times came to a stop.
Fortunately, air bag deployment is not a big topic on these forums, but I'm wondering if non-deployment is common.


_Modified by JettaRed at 8:24 AM 1-25-2004_


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Bill, best wishes to your daughter for a speedy and full recovery. I can't imagine how scary it was to learn of the accident. It sure does remind us of what the important things in life really are.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Speedy Recovery*

Thanks again to all for your well wishes and prayers.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Speedy Recovery (JettaRed)*

Sorry to hear about that. Glad she is alright. 
Just my 2 cents on this. I was a summer intern at Merc Benz USA this past summer. worked in the department that does these types of investigations with fires and air bag non-deployment. From what I have seen. 99% of the time the systems work correctly, and deploy only when a certain threshold is reached. Which in this case can be questionable. This is because even though looks bad. There is a lot of sheetmetal that was bent which always makes it look bad. The main type of impact that will deploy airbags is damage to structure of the ar. But no need to get into it that much. I would suggest to you to notify VW USA of the accident since I would guess they will have the same type of department. and will send someone out to investigate to see if everything did work correctly in the vehicle. 
Again. Sorry to hear/see this happen. Best of luck.


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Speedy Recovery (1997 Golf GL)*

Bill,
I am also sorry about the accident and wish a speedy recovery.

I have recently seen several cases where airbags on MK4s have not deployed when they "should" or where you think they should. 
Ask Seanathan' about some accidents he is the one that first told me about them.
Also I have almost gotten into a similar accident. Some trucks in my town DO NOT have strobes on the back only on the roof 1 little rotary light. so by the time I saw it and hit my brakes I slid almostinto it.
Also I know that the damage apears horrible. (which it is) but consider that 20mph is considered a high speed accident. and there is just so many variables why your daughter may not have seen the truck or been able tostop for it. Don't worry yourself about that right now just concentrate on her recovery.
I also would contact VW about the airbag situation because if the subframe is damaged I would think the impact was significant enough to deploy.
Again bestwishes
-Jake


----------



## NEUSPEED (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: Accident*

Bill,
I hope your daughter was not seriously injured. When I saw the first photos before I scrolled further down to see your follow up post, I was afraid that her head had hit the windshield. Thank goodness that was not the case. But the airbag issue is definitely troubling.
Regarding your beloved Jetta, well, it lived a good life and in the end it held up reasonably well considering that she hit a large, solid object.
Best Wishes,
Greg Woo


----------



## peppie cola (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: JettaRed (the car) passes away  (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_










The damage is mainly from the left side. Maybe she tried to avoid the truck, made a right, but understeered b/c of the road condition. Possibly had the bad reaction of braking in that situation.
The position of the wheels would confirm this understeer theory, unless the towing people moved them.
I don't think it was high speed. The amount of damage is b/c the collision happened at an angle. The chassis can't absorb angled forces as well as head-on forces.
The airbag is not the most important safety feature. In fact, in low speed collisions it will be harmfull. B/c the force of the airbag is too much in relation to the forward movement of the head. Then it's like a prize-fighter-punch in the face. Early airbags on Chryslers even decapitaded some 80 people.
The most important safety feature is the seatbelt. And I'm pretty sure your daughter wasn't wearing hers.
Glad she's still with us, and will hopefully make a full recovery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: JettaRed (peppie cola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peppie cola* »_
The most important safety feature is the seatbelt. And I'm pretty sure your daughter wasn't wearing hers.
Glad she's still with us, and will hopefully make a full recovery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Thanks. Actually, she was wearing her belt. But with the dash moving and the windshied coming in like a knife edge, her head didn't have to move forward a lot to get cut.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: JettaRed (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Thanks. Actually, she was wearing her belt. But with the dash moving and the windshied coming in like a knife edge, her head didn't have to move forward a lot to get cut.

this is very true. in feb of 2002 i was on I-91 in western MA after those ridiculous ice storms we had. there was a ford explorer in front of us and i was driving my 96 tahoe at the time. a sheet of ice the size of the guys roof and about 2 inches thick flew off the back of his truck, up, spun around a few times then came straight back into my windshield and my face exploded with blood. i wasnt tailing the guy-- i was a good 50-60 feet back. the windshield shattered and the ice/glass combo cut my face up pretty bad and now i have this permanent nasty scar on my nose. when i got to the ER (after being checked by a thoroughly hot emt i might add) my nose was about 1/2 attached. thanks to some stitches and lots of perks/vicadins, i'm ok now. my point is this can happen to anyone, and even the most alert drivers can just be in the worng place at the wrong time. bill, if you need anyhting form us, just let us know.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: JettaRed (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Thanks for that vivid mental image, Will








Bill....hope it all works out. What kind of injuries did she sustain?
I'm not sure how much I like airbags. In fact, if I knew my insurance wouldn't go up (or denied coverage in a future accident because I took them out), I would take them out in a heartbeat. Seatbelts are far more important than airbags. They just helped sell cars when they first came out.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: JettaRed (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Thanks again. I really don't want to post a picture of my daughter's injuries, not even one that just hones in on the cut. But let me say that her face looks like a Frankenstein raccoon. One cut goes from her left eyebrow to her scalp and another across her left eyelid. Both eyes are black. Her face is still swollen.
She's a pretty girl. Many say she looks just like Britney, which infuriates her. The scar will certainly add character.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

bill-- i dont think its wise telling these guys you have a beautiful daughter...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Scars add character alright, some day I'll have to show you guys my 'post head on collision photo' I had cuts on both my eye lids as well. Auto accidents are never fun, Im glad your daughter is doing OK Bill. Hopefully youve told her how many people on here are wishing her the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Maybe you should get her on the Vortex once she gets her next dub







BTW, whats the plan for Jettared, is she going away or are you going to strip her first?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_bill-- i dont think its wise telling these guys you have a beautiful daughter... 

LOL. You have a point there. I remember when somebody posted Kristen Potter's picture on the G/J IV forum. You would have thought someone published "The Women of Vortex" calendar or something.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_ BTW, whats the plan for Jettared, is she going away or are you going to strip her first?

That depends on what the insurance company does. When my wife totalled a Taurus wagon years ago (and it didn't take much), the insurance company let me keep the car for like $1000 and then I sold it to a junk yard for $1500.
If they don't add the SC to the value, I'm going to ask to take it off (along with the ECU), so I have a complete kit to sell.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

if its parted out... dibs on the cam!!!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_if its parted out... dibs on the cam!!!

DOH! He beat me too it. Is the head port and polished? I mgiht be interested in the whole head if it is (cam included







) and the 2.6" pulley (I'd trade my 2.8" or buy it out right). Thanks Bill sorry to be 'a vulture'


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

No problem guys. It'll be like keeping JettaRed in the "family".


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Bill, 
I have been following this thread for a couple of years and checking in about once a week. Your daughter will be in my prayers. Jettared was solid up until the end.
James


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (UKGTI)*

Thanks. She is very lucky. On the 6 o'clock news tonight, three seperate accidents with people crashing into the back of snow trucks occured in northern Virginia today, killing three people! And that was during the day!








Something is definitely wrong! These trucks need to be equipped with strobe lights on the back.


----------



## 2.0DuB (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I dont have a ns charger but im looking at getting one..but i was wondering if anyone has put a different throttle body on it.. from a vr6 or something else. Just wondering if that would help the charger out in making some more hp!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2.0DuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0DuB* »_I dont have a ns charger but im looking at getting one..but i was wondering if anyone has put a different throttle body on it.. from a vr6 or something else. Just wondering if that would help the charger out in making some more hp!

The charger intake is matched exactly to the diameter of the throttlebody. It's doubtful that a different TB is going to flow any more air.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
The charger intake is matched exactly to the diameter of the throttlebody. It's doubtful that a different TB is going to flow any more air.

i dono bill!!! i've got a spare tb from a 3.8L s/c regal that almost bolts up directly. fabbing up a little plate to flow more air to my charger. all flow will be controlled by the tec2 map http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

It finally happened... I took down payment on my supercharger this weekend and purchased the majority of an EIP stage one turbo kit on Saturday. The charger will be coming off in the next week or two and my car will be going under the knife for the turbo install. Its been about 13 months and I think about 40+ pages and Ive learned a ton from this thread and am glad I got a chance to know some of you guys. What can I say I'm ready for the next step, and having a second car has given me a lot of confidence to deal with a potentially less reliable setup. I'll still keep my eyes on this thread but prolly wont be posting as much. Good luck to all you guys, and Will when are we gonna see some dyno numbers!!!!!







Wish me luck guys.
P.S. Bill I hope your daughter is doing well.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

good luck with your turbo setup. my knock sensor arrived today-- single wire bosch sensor that bolts to the block, off a 1990 bmw 318i. 65 bucks shipped overnight to my bros shop. tec2 should be up and running soon. i know i should move on this faster, you're all dying for dyno results!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
P.S. Bill I hope your daughter is doing well.

Good luck and thanks.
BTW, I'm picking up a '99 A4 Quattro 1.8T. I put a Neuspeed 1 bar chip in it, but haven't really gotten the car yet. The guy I'm buying it from is having a deep scratch on the fender repaired first. (BTW, he works for me, so I'm not worried he's going to run off with the car.







)
I'm looking to pick up an '01 Wolfie to replace JettaRed. While I love my GTI, there are some great deals on low mileage Wolfies right now. It seems a lot are coming off lease (Driver's Choice?).


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

that izz the wolfzburg no? cool car...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Those wolfsburgs are nice cars, I like the wheels they come with. Bill if you dont mind me asking around how much are you paying for the A4? I've always been in love with the A4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
edit: feel free to PM me if ya dont want to post the price.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

did I start a trend by going turbo? 
whoopsie


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Hopefully blowing up your engine wasnt a trend








And hopefully you wont mind answering all my questions once I start the install


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

JettaRed (Bill),
Did VWoA have any explanation on the malfunctioning airbag?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

I haven't reported it to VWoA yet. I'm not really sure the bags malfunctioned. The insurance appraiser (who totalled the car) said that he was NOT surprised that they did not go off. According to him, the impact needs to be full frontal, or mostly frontal. Also, from what my daughter remembers, she was leaning close to the windshield trying to see better. If the bag had gone off, she may have been hurt more seriously.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

tec2 completely wired in but the serial cable is junk. working on fabbing up a new one... made a post about it too to help speed up the process


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I was thinking of getting my daughter another Jetta, an '01 Wolfie. (Actually, I wasn't going to "get" if for her, but get her a car she could pay me back for.) But instead, she feel in love with an '00 Saab 9-5 Aero. 
It was high mileage (83k), so it was cheaper than the Wolfie we were looking at. But, man, is it _nice!_ Plus, it _hauls!_ The Aero has the high-output turbo 2.3 that generates 230 hp--top speed (from the factory): 150 mph. I told her to use only 87 octane to keep the power down. (j/k







)
The REALLY cool thing is that for the lesser turbos, Saab offers factory chipping! Can you believe that? Here's what the Saab website says:


_Quote, originally posted by *Saab* »_*Saab Engine Tuning Kit *
Increases power by 30 HP (17%), torque by 19 ft lb. (9%). Gives power when you need it most, maximum torque increases at normal overtaking speeds.
This tuning kit is only for the 2000 9-5 2.3L 4 cylinder engine (not Aero) and due to the adaptation feature of the engine management system, full performance potential might not be realized until the vehicle is driven up to 100 miles after installation.

$750.00 MSRP 
Dealer installation required. 
Note: All published prices are Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price (MSRP). Actual Saab Retailer prices may vary. Published prices do not include installation.
All Saab Accessories are warranted against manufacturing defects for a period of one year/unlimited miles. Genuine Saab Parts and Accessories installed on new cars at the time of delivery are covered by the term of the New Car Limited Warranty of 4 years/50,000 miles, whichever occurs first. 








*Now, wouldn't it be nice if VW did that?*





_Modified by JettaRed at 1:25 PM 2-11-2004_


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Sounds like shes doing better Bill, glad to hear it. I agree VW needs to step up and offer 'mild' chip tuning as a dealer option, with todays young and power hungry market I think it would be a big hit. 
Then again IMO, all 2.0's should come from factory with the neuspeed charger and all 1.8T's should come factory chipped! Oh and ofcourse the VR's should come factory supercharged


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

She is doing much better. I'm sure it is due to the prayers and well wishes from so many people.








Just to show you her progress, here are some pics.
*3 days after the accident:*








*2 weeks later:*


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. As hard as it is to look at those pics, its obvious shes come a long way. I know this is a bit off topic but since I had similar injuries wanted to share. This is about 7 years ago when I crashed my first VW, a 68 VW Bug:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_did I start a trend by going turbo? 
whoopsie

















glad to be here still to see it!


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

That intercooler manifold looks clean... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

wow bill. you must really love her to get her an aero. my parents gave me the "if you want wheels, you have to earn the $$ to buy it, insure it, and fix it." had they helped me finance a car, i'd be on the porsche forums...







props to your new toy. if you want tuning advice/help 3 of my good buddies are saab experts and i can put you in touch with them


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_wow bill. you must really love her to get her an aero. my parents gave me the "if you want wheels, you have to earn the $$ to buy it, insure it, and fix it." had they helped me finance a car, i'd be on the porsche forums...







props to your new toy. if you want tuning advice/help 3 of my good buddies are saab experts and i can put you in touch with them

Thanks. Well, first off, the Saab was cheaper than the Wolfie. Second, she is going to pay me (otherwise I get to drive it whenever I want and she doesn't want that). Third, the price of a safe car far outweighs the cost of losing someone you love.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

bill, i totally agree. how isthe road to recovery coming for your daughter? 
and lets be honest, you're gonna drive it whenever you want anyway. my buddy has a 95 aero at over 300 whp. you know you'll be "borrowing" it from time to time. 
on a side note, my gf needs a new car... trying to steer her to an r32 or 24v vr6 gti.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_bill, i totally agree. how isthe road to recovery coming for your daughter? 
and lets be honest, you're gonna drive it whenever you want anyway. my buddy has a 95 aero at over 300 whp. you know you'll be "borrowing" it from time to time. 
on a side note, my gf needs a new car... trying to steer her to an r32 or 24v vr6 gti. 

Well, I was never a big fan of used cars, but this experience has shown me that there are some excellent deals out there. I will be hard pressed to buy a new car from the dealer again!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Saabs are nice cars, I'll be using a Saab Viggen front mount intercooler for my car when the turbo goes in. Test fitting it tonight on a friends MK3 who has his front end off at the moment.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

...itching to put the new tec2 serial cable in and start up my baby... IS IT SATURDAY YET!?!???!?!?!?!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I know this has come up before but Im curious what are you mk3 guys getting for gas mileage with the charger? I started keeping track lately (so I can compare with the trubo setup) and Im only getting about 20-21MPG, do you think some thing is wrong? Or is it because Im running full throttle 75% of the time? 
I figure if there is something I should change then now is the time to do it while I have the car down for the turbo install. TIA.


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

how many miles do you guys have on your chargers?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

hmmm... put about 4000 on it since it was installed since i'm always putting my car back under the knife for other goodies... intercoolers and stand alone, oh my!!! 
oh as a little aside... THE TEC2 FINALLY DECIDED TO COOPERATE AND MY CAR RUNS WITH IT!!!!! its loud and def needs some tuning time-- i had electromotieve and rich at eip on the phone for a couple hours today helping me adjust the software parameters to get a smoother ride. havent moved the car yet, just let it idle. supposed to hit the dyno day on the 28th... might not make it. still have to wire in fuel pump and GET to the dyno. might be able to happen late afternoon saturday for tuning before dyno day for FUN the following weekend.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

ok-- so i figured out why the tec2 wasnt cooperating...
so spent the day with my baby after putting in new ball joints in my jimmy...
the verdict is this... i'm pissing fuel all over the manifold/head. we noticed that the sheer power and might of my car has rocked the fuel rail loose... that or the o-rings are no good on the injectors. so i'm gonna take a <cough cough> sick day this week and get new o rings and fab up brackets to keep the fuel rail in place. being that a loose fuel rail/injectors caused a pretty significant air AND fuel leak, this should be the fix. pray for me.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

OK I searched through the post but could not find it...Where is the information about the smaller belst for the supercharger...
I have a 2.6" pulley on it and I cant seem to get the belt tight enough any more because it keeps slipping....Please help...
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I kept getting smaller and smaller and finally gave up, I figured my tensioner was hosed. I just learned to shift softer and didnt have a problem. Unless yours slips all the time I wouldnt worry about it. If I can find my old belt I'll check the last size I used, but I think mk4's are different. Jettared might have info on his website.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (redgti2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redgti2.0* »_OK I searched through the post but could not find it...Where is the information about the smaller belst for the supercharger...
I have a 2.6" pulley on it and I cant seem to get the belt tight enough any more because it keeps slipping....Please help...
TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*Neuspeed Supercharger Belts* 
These are smaller belts part numbers for people using the 2.6 and smaller pulleys. These are commonly available retail belts. They have 6 ribs, but only on one side. However, that has not proven to be a problem. The belt that comes with the MKIV supercharger kit has ribs on both sides.

MKIV Belts
Gates Micro-V K060825 (82.5" or 2110mm)
Dayco Poly Cog 5060835 (83.5" or 2120mm) (alternate part number 6PK2120)

MKIII Belts
Dayco Poly Cog 5060805 (80.5")
Drive Rite 5060810DR (81")
*Supercharger Pulleys*
Fenner Drives makes the tensioner pulley for the Neuspeed supercharger. When going with a smaller pulley, such as a 2.4" or 2.5" pulley from PulleyBoys, you may need to get a larger tensioner pulley along with a smaller belt to fit the charger without slipping.
The part number for the Fenner Drive I use is *FA3250*, which has the same overall diameter as the stock pulley, but without the flanges. The full application guide is in the Documents and Pubs section on my website.
Contact: Fenner Drives at (800) 327-2288
Price is approximately $10.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

I STAND ALONE!!! IT STARTS!! IT IDLES!!! IT RUNS!!!!!
ok, so it idles high and i need to get the electromotive iac to calm it down, but whatever!! the hard part is done!! running a little ruch right now and havent tried boost yet... to the dyno saturday!!!!! who's your daddy?!?!?!??!


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Nice... get that thing to the dyno... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

I was thinking the other day... After Neuspeed researched creating an intercooler kit for their charger, they came to the conclusion that only a few people (namely those on the vortex) were actually interested in getting the kit, and that for the most part people were happy with what they got. While this is true, I think that there was one large oversight when weighing the business aspect of creating the kit vs. making the tuners happy... And that oversight exists in the group of people that aren't buying the chargers because they aren't really upgradeable. I think that had neuspeed built the intercooler kit for the already renouwn s/c kit, that there would be many more sales of both kits, mainly because tuners today want the ability to upgrade. Yeah I mean the set it and forget it reliabily of the kit is awsome... but when its done... like a cake you have to add frosting and sprinkles(or what ever you like) to complete it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just my thoughts


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

The big deterent to providing an IC kit was the cost. Neuspeed didn't think it was going to be able to price the kit so people would buy it. As we have seen here, it's been rather costly, even though this is a one-off. For Neuspeed to produce and sell the kits and allow their dealers to make money, the kit may run $1500 to $2000, almost as much as the charger itself.
Now, the really interesting thing would be for Neuspeed to build a new kit from the ground up that had intercooling integral to the design. There are still plenty of 2.0s being sold out there. I had one for a loaner for a couple of days while my GTI was in the shop, and the 2.0 felt like the GTI with no boost and no throttle response!
Oh, Greg...


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I completely agree with you... I think that maybe they should keep what they have already and redesign it to have an air to water ic built into the plenum of the charger... I know this had been proposed by other vortexers... but I mean it would be really effective... with the charge air cooled you could run a smaller pulley with out having the timing pulled. Thus increasing the hp with colder air and more effective boost... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HAMgolf (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

this has got to be the longest thread ever in the histopry of anythhing

***PAGE 111 OWNED by yours truely***


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

i have an intercooler for the neuspeed charger... wahts all this talk about?








wont make it to the dyno saturday







the billet iac adapter electromotive sent me for the tec2 wont work... so we're headed to the machine shop saturday to make our own... and it'll be free!!! thank god for connections!! i'll post pics this weekend


----------



## wyldymond (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (wyldymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyldymond* »_


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

lol this threads harder to kill the Bin Laden lol I cant believe this things back at the top...AGAIN lol....
oh well bump anyway haha


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SAVWaterWagens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVWaterWagens* »_lol this threads harder to kill the Bin Laden lol I cant believe this things back at the top...AGAIN lol....
oh well bump anyway haha









It actually made it into the *The "Official" DIY/FAQ 2.0L Post*.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

yeah, thread that never dies!! waiting on the machinist buddy to receive 3 inch cube of aluminum to fab up custom "wittbold engineered" (and therefore prolyl wont work) iac adapter for tec2 standlaone on the nuspeed charger. 
now if only all of you with the charger get a tec2, i can mass produce these!!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Any one ever check the timing on their 2.0 with a timing gun? Just wondering what kind of advance you saw. TIA.


----------



## VW_Nomolos (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (HAMgolf)*

Bill, I was shocked to see the shape of your car just now and even moreso to learn that your daughter was hurt so severly. I have been away for a while (back when this thread was 16pgs) but I wanted to send her my best wishes for the final stage of her recovery. No stage is easy and she now has one more prayer on her side.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VW_Nomolos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Nomolos* »_Bill, I was shocked to see the shape of your car just now and even moreso to learn that your daughter was hurt so severly. I have been away for a while (back when this thread was 16pgs) but I wanted to send her my best wishes for the final stage of her recovery. No stage is easy and she now has one more prayer on her side.

Thanks so much. She has made a miraculous recovery and is doing quite well now. Clearly, everyone's prayers have made the difference!


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

f me 100 so pages damn


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (HAMgolf)*

Alright ns charger post gurus... the time has come for me to make a decision... I have the option to either
a) Trade in my 2.0 for a 2002 or maybe 2003 GTi 1.8t
b) Buy the ns charger which has a 3 year warranty
c) Blow the warranty and turbo my car
Help I know the many plus and minuses of each option I just want input from those who have used the ns charger... those who decided to go turbo... and those who had a ns charge but now own a 1.8t
THANKS


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (xgtiride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgtiride* »_Alright ns charger post gurus... the time has come for me to make a decision... I have the option to either
a) Trade in my 2.0 for a 2002 or maybe 2003 GTi 1.8t
b) Buy the ns charger which has a 3 year warranty
c) Blow the warranty and turbo my car
Help I know the many plus and minuses of each option I just want input from those who have used the ns charger... those who decided to go turbo... and those who had a ns charge but now own a 1.8t
THANKS

Get the 1.8t, if it makes sense financially. *b)* and *c)* both void your car warranty.


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

YEah they both do, but neuspeed at least partially replaces it....with their part warranty


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (xgtiride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgtiride* »_YEah they both do, but neuspeed at least partially replaces it....with their part warranty









Actually, Neuspeed only covers the supercharger. They do not provide any warranty for your car.
BUT....I would still recommend the Neuspeed charger (over a add-on turbo) if you are concerned about your car breaking. The charger has been thoroughly tested and tried to prove it is safe for a "healthy" engine, meaning that you don't have other problems to begin with.
However, I still recommend the 1.8T if it's financially feasible.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

o


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Those of you guys not running the Denso plugs, what are some alternatives? I'll be installing my old charger in my friends car in about 2 weeks and want him to get new plugs.
Also Bill, Im thinking I should prolly do an oil change on the charger. Can you refresh my memory, wasnt there a kit you can buy which comes with a new gasket and oil maybe even gears? TIA.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

ttt for complete spark plug update for heat ranges and part numbers. i'll start a new thread about it too...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Those of you guys not running the Denso plugs, what are some alternatives? I'll be installing my old charger in my friends car in about 2 weeks and want him to get new plugs.
Also Bill, Im thinking I should prolly do an oil change on the charger. Can you refresh my memory, wasnt there a kit you can buy which comes with a new gasket and oil maybe even gears? TIA.

Magnuson will no longer sell the maintenance kit. Don't know why. But, you don't really need it. You can get the oil from any GM dealer. It's the same that they use in their supercharged cars. Part number 12345982.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks Bill, do you happen to remember how much it costs?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

i know this stuff is cheap. my buddy with a 97 gtp gets it for a few bucks a bottle iirc


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Thanks Bill, do you happen to remember how much it costs?

ThE oil is about $10 through the dealer, but is only $3.75 from http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/ But you have to pay shipping.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Any input on the spark plugs? Im thinking about NGK TR6's, thats what I ran and had good luck, but I'd like to here some other peoples input. Thanks.


----------



## Merlin703 (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Drove to California and back. I didn't have a single problem with the charger. Just thought i would share.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Merlin703)*

anyone ever try on of these PSC1-001 with there supercharger setup or would there be no benifit to this


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (golfsilvercharged)*

In my opinion the charger kit could definately stand some more fuel. It runs lean says my old dyno charts. Compared to my tuning experiences over the past year I would say you could definitely gain some torque and HP up with some more fuel. 
However, you need a wideband to make fueling adjustments. A dyno will have one or you can get a portable wideband unit like alot of guys use to road tune. I run one all the time in my 2.0t
If I had it to do over again, I'd definitely do some fueling work with the charger kit. The timing's nice and conservative. I would have gone to the 2.4" pulley, thrown in some 30# injectors, a PSC, wideband and gone at it. Disconnect the 02 sensors so I could get the fuel necessary for real low end torque (~13.5:1) and go at it. A set of NGK BKR7E's, some fuel, some boost and a wideband and I think I could have gotten a bit more power out of it. At least some more umph if nothing more.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

i made a spark plug thread. yay!! dying to see my results... cmon will... you can do it...


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Don't you need the gasket sealant stuff, too? And wasn't there some new coupler in the kit as well? I guess the oil and sealant are the crucial bits.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Ok this is a long shot but here goes, any one interested in trading me their 2.6" pulley for my 2.5"? I sold the charger and the new owner wants the 2.6" LMK, thanks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Going from 2.5 to 2.6 is really insignificant. I could see if you had a 2.4 on, but you're probably talking only 1 psi difference. You can quote me.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (jcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcha* »_Don't you need the gasket sealant stuff, too? And wasn't there some new coupler in the kit as well? I guess the oil and sealant are the crucial bits.


There was a coupler as well, but I don't think you really need to change it unless it's broken. If you really need a coupler, give Neuspeed a call. Magnuson is not very cooperative when it comes to parts.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

How about the gasket stuff??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (jcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcha* »_How about the gasket stuff??

The gasket stuff is LOCTITE Gasket Eliminator Sealant, Part No. 71231.
(LOL, LOCTITE is made by Eaton Corporation.)


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Cool, thanks Bill. I still have never changed my SC oil, and it's nice to see I don't need any special stuff for it.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (jcha)*

hey all you guys with aquamist, were you guys pleased with the results that this thing showed or would i be better off ivesting $500 else where???
please give me your overall reviews, thanks guys


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

i was impressed. plus it lets you run smaller pullies.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

did you feel a srong surge of power???


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

i wouldnt say "surge" of power. more like evenly distributed increase of power. real smooth pulling all the way through the powerband.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

It's funny, I like the aquamist a lot, in spite of the fact that I have never seen any dyno plots of before and after with the NS charger. Butt seat dyno says the car runs faster and smoother, especially towards the top end, but I'm not willing to run full throttle to redline (with the 2.4" pulley) *without aquamist* to do a comparison. I know that the folks at Neuspeed were looking into it, so maybe they've done something to quantify its effects. Good luck.


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (jcha)*

what kind of numbers do you put down with that setup??


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (jcha)*

Any one have a vag com? Seem like you could do a simple intake temp comparison and see if it shows a difference. Although depending where the 'injector' nozzle is it might affect the results.


----------



## A2 16v Gli (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

bump cause i still want to read this whole thing someday


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Numbers I'm putting down? I've never been to a dyno, so I have no idea.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Any one have a vag com? Seem like you could do a simple intake temp comparison and see if it shows a difference. Although depending where the 'injector' nozzle is it might affect the results.

yeah, I have a vag-com, but isn't the intake temp measured at the MAF?


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (jcha)*

nice set up all the same


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (jcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcha* »_
yeah, I have a vag-com, but isn't the intake temp measured at the MAF? 

Maybe its different on the MK4, on the MK3 there is a sensor in the upper intake manmifold on the same side as the two vacumn lines, Im pretty sure that is it.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
Maybe its different on the MK4, on the MK3 there is a sensor in the upper intake manmifold on the same side as the two vacumn lines, Im pretty sure that is it.

yup-- thats it. right next to pcv hose. 
on a different note-- who else is tired of waiting for me to finsih up?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
yup-- thats it. right next to pcv hose. 
on a different note-- who else is tired of waiting for me to finsih up?









Im tired of that and tired of waiting for my chip and injectors, my car is turbo'd but I cant drive it yet







the chip I was gonna use is causing misfires


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Yeah I think you have the whole tex waiting for your numbers hehe


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (xgtiride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgtiride* »_Yeah I think you have the whole tex waiting for your numbers hehe









Word. Any news Will?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
Word. Any news Will?

just ordered 2 sets of NGK BKR7E to tune. do you see where this is going?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

^^^ Post number 3900 in this thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Does anyone know how much psi does the 4 bar fuel pressure regulator that comes with the supercharger kit. I was thinking about getting Neuspeed upgrade fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

There are 14.7 psi per bar. So 4 bar x 14.7 psi = 58.8 psi for the 4 bar fuel regulator.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (StevenT)*

Thanks Steven for the info.....


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

the fpr with the kit is a rrfpr with a max of 4.5 bar. i spoke with greg at neuspeed about this awhile ago.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

OBDI comes with the RRFPR, OBDII comes with the static 4bar.
Where are people locating the nozzle on there Aquamist setups?
Tax return=more power


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greyhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyhare* »_OBDI comes with the RRFPR, OBDII comes with the static 4bar.
Where are people locating the nozzle on there Aquamist setups?
Tax return=more power


after the rotors on the charger. 
heres the thread of my install with pics...


----------



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Hey guys, I am having some odd noises with my charger. I (mistakenly?) started a new thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1303237
If you guys get a chance, perhaps you could check it out and let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## jetta06 (Jan 30, 2004)

this is sooooooooo long!!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (jetta06)*

got the custom adapter and fittings from machine shop and installed iac to tec2. still running high idle and way lean. posting from the shop now, i'll be back here tomorrow in the am. now, its time for many


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

you're not allowed to post until you have numbers for us


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Thanks.
Have you had any indications of distribution problems with that nozzle location?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greyhare)*

are there any issues with mounting this charger on a mk2 that has had an ABA swapped?
I know this might be repetative but as it's hard to sift through 112 pages, I was wondering what was determined to be the smallest pulley that could be run, on factory compression without water injection, or any kind of an intercooler, reliably and stabley
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTi_94)*

I don't know about fitment issues. But I am runnning a 2.6 "High Altitude" pulley which keeps factory warranty and seems to be the most reliable without water injection or intercooling. With this pulley and other stuff I have I am running 150whp and 160 wtq. 
What the update on Will's intercooler. and what ever happened to the air water setup in the works?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_What the update on Will's intercooler. and what ever happened to the air water setup in the works?

what intercooler? i have an intercooler? havent heard much from joezx6 recently...


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

did someone want to see the custom iac adapter for the tec2 and the charger? i thought you did!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTi_94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_I was wondering what was determined to be the smallest pulley that could be run, on factory compression without water injection, or any kind of an intercooler, reliably and stabley
cheers,
Bryan

I ran the 2.5" for just about a year with out problems, but it always kinda worried me. When I sold the charger I told the kid to get the 2.6" and not risk it. There were times with the 2.5" when I could feel the car pull timing so I wouldnt really recomend it wiht out water injection or something of the sort.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

Anyone run the VAG on there car to check timing (advance/retard)? what results did you get?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vwtuning)*

so you ran the 2.5" with out waterinjection?
I live in Calgary, Alberta, so it's high altitude, and the summer peaks at about 35degrees Celcius in the summer
has anyone run the 2.4 for any length of time without water-injection or intercooling?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTi_94)*

Okay, okay? Look like Neuspeed is testing an intercooler? I was just reading an article at Eurotuner. Not bad article on how a supercharger works. But it did say they were testing an intercooler for the supercharger. Can anyone confirm this?
Here is the article
http://www.eurotuner.com/techarticles/23618/


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

I know they were at one point, but I thought they scrapped it. What ever happened to joe's A/W integrated setup?
yeah 113


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jettaiv4suprchrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4suprchrg* »_Okay, okay? Look like Neuspeed is testing an intercooler? I was just reading an article at Eurotuner. Not bad article on how a supercharger works. But it did say they were testing an intercooler for the supercharger. Can anyone confirm this?
Here is the article
http://www.eurotuner.com/techarticles/23618/

i spoke with greg about neuspeed's intercooler and they said the idea was tossed around but ultimately put on hold/dropped b/c the final cost to consumer would be equal to that of the charger. wait till i post my numbers (which will hopefully be sometime this century) to see if an ic is what you want


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I thought you were told not to post till you got the numbers up





























hey, you guys still have plans for a newer manifold design to run an IC? LMK if so, cause I still wanna do it. I also have a rough design of my own to show ya, I think it would work pretty well


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (blubayou)*

email me what you have for a design or post it here. most issues revolve around clearnace and not hacking the stock fuel rail


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

good trhead......







wanna be able to go back to it!


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (ricardo)*

so anything smaller then a 2.6" needs to be waterinjected or intercooled?
I heard waterinjection isn't overly worth your time, and what are you guys doing about a fluid resivoir?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTi_94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_so anything smaller then a 2.6" needs to be waterinjected or intercooled?
I heard waterinjection isn't overly worth your time, and what are you guys doing about a fluid resivoir?

i wouldnt say REQUIRED but its a damn good idea!!! use wiper fluid-- its mostly methanol. the little bt of soap in there is good to clean the combustion chamber


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Will, your car looks squished on your website. And you shoud add http://www.zelenda.com/ to your links as a great place to get VW specific tools.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i suck at html and need a webmaster to re-vamp my site. any takers?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

it's actually ok to run wiper fluid as your "water" for your water injection?
I'm not exactly fond of thought of either going into the engine, but it's not like you'd be running enough to hydrolock it...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTi_94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_it's actually ok to run wiper fluid as your "water" for your water injection?
I'm not exactly fond of thought of either going into the engine, but it's not like you'd be running enough to hydrolock it...

Why is everyone so afraid of running washer fluid into their engine? It did absolutely NO harm for many miles when I had it on the 2.0. Aquamist recomments a methanol/water mix not to exceed 50% methanol. Washer fluid is about 25%.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

lol, koo, thanks guys


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Why is everyone so afraid of running washer fluid into their engine? It did absolutely NO harm for many miles when I had it on the 2.0. Aquamist recomments a methanol/water mix not to exceed 50% methanol. Washer fluid is about 25%.

hello JR,
still on the subject of washer fluid, i thought this was resolved when speed**** was waters only critic. does he still chime in? lol but seriously i think neuspeed should have been way ahead of the curve on this and the intercooler business. we were their test monkeys i thought thats what R&D was all about ?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

He is risen! Happy Easter!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

not sure if anyone else has heard, but Joe is almost done with the A/W intercooler setup he is building. I think he ended up getting a different core, which took him quite a while to have made (made to his specs overseas). I think he said he could be done within 3 weeks or so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

very cool...
and bill-- happy easter to you too. i'm very jealous of your car list in your sig btw...

my car should be done at http://www.ktrperformance.com this week. theyve had it for awhile now to tune the stand alone


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_He is risen! Happy Easter!

He is risen indeed.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_He is risen! Happy Easter!


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

wow I have been reading this forum since about page 7.... I think thats the best thread ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

any thoughts on why my engine may be running rough/weak?
96 OBDII engine. TT 268/260 cam. I am running the stock (2.8") pulley. The engine seems to sound like it is misfiring, but no CEL's come up (other than a select few I have gotten due to the engine swap into my 91 jetta coupe). I did find a broken plug wire, but once replaced, the car didn't come back to the usual power as I had hoped (better, but not near perfect). 
I have noticed that the A/F gauge I have seems to be giving different readings than in the past. Previously, it would bounce between rich and low in stoich (rarely, if ever hitting lean) and going full rich under WOT, which is normal. Currently, it goes from stoich to full lean, or even off the low end of lean (no lights) and under WOT it is not going to full rich (sometimes not even going above stoich)
I am kinda tryin to cross some stuff off my list. The first things I am going to do and replaced the in-tank fuel pump (known to go bad on these cars) and my fuel filter (as it should be done anyway). From there I am not sure what to check. I thought my rough engine was due to lack of spark, but it is now seeming more like a possible lack of fuel, because of the weird/low A/F readings and the exhaust doesn't smell rich like it used to. I have also been thinking a bad MAF could be the culprit, as well as possibly a bad O2 sensor (which could explain the bad A/F readings since the gauge is tapped into one of the sensors. Is it possible a clogged injector could do this as well? I would think I would get a CEL from something (fuel too lean, misfire, etc). Do you have to runt he engine for a certain period of time for it to record a CEL? I only drive about 1 mile at a time, since I work right nearby. Should I take a long drive and see if any come up?
Basically, just kinda bouncin this off you guys, to see if you have any ideas/input as to what could be causing my car to run like ****. thanks,
greg


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

check for vacuum leaks. my mk2 jetta had a tempermental maf sensor that liked to come loose all the time. bastid.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

check your plug wires, I have one that likes to intemitently arc to the head.....
new wires, cap, rotor, and an s/c kit all going on this weekend!!! charger came with the high alt pulley


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

"i suck at html and need a webmaster to re-vamp my site. any takers? "
Try this:
http://www.afx-studio.com/V2/php/afxlab.php (clic vw golf 98)
http://www.xrims.com
http://www.subarurepentigny.com
http://www.nationalsportcompact.com
Some i have maded in the car business...
Just teasing, you can have fun at my 2.slow!











_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 6:54 AM 4-17-2004_


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

yeah, I changed the plug wires when I found a bad one before, but it didn't help much. Wouldn't a bad plug wire cause me to show as if I were running anyway (on the A/F gauge)? It would keep fuel from getting burned, so I would be getting extra fuel out of the exhaust (to the O2 sensor).
Nice to see you are gettin the charger in this weekend. I finally found a strut bar that will clear the charger on my A2 (after 2 years of trying different ones). I'll throw some pics up when I get it in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

the charger is in for the most part, need to fix my hood a bit, and what strut bar fits? please enlighten me
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (blubayou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubayou* »_yeah, I changed the plug wires when I found a bad one before, but it didn't help much. Wouldn't a bad plug wire cause me to show as if I were running anyway (on the A/F gauge)? It would keep fuel from getting burned, so I would be getting extra fuel out of the exhaust (to the O2 sensor).


A bad plug wire will cause a lot of "feelable" misfires when under throttle. And, it will probably cause a CEL because of the misfires.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

hey guys, just thought you would all like to know that I hit 11psi on the 2.6" pulley in Calgary Alberta Canada at 12degrees celcius today
and that's with out the vehicle speed sensor hooked up, so it is revlimiting it's self early
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

Hey, MK4 guys heres my project I just finished. Kept getting misfires with any plug gap. Wired up the electromotive DFU to work with signals from the factory ecu. Only driven it a day but worked well.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

so the dfu is part of the tec3 but controlled by the factory ecu??


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Hey, MK4 guys heres my project I just finished. Kept getting misfires with any plug gap. Wired up the electromotive DFU to work with signals from the factory ecu. Only driven it a day but worked well.










































Very nice...... Just one question? How in the hell did you fit the strut bar back on your car????


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

















Since we're posting pics up


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

Yes, the Mk4 uses a waste spark distributerless setup like the tec3. The stock igniter can seperate from the rest of the coilpack. I took measurements on the primary side of the stock and tec3 coils. The tec3 would only place about a 25% more demand on the igniters than stock. Most electronic devices are capable of dissapating twice as much power than their aplications in consumer products. This being the case it seems the stock igniters could drive the more demanding coils. I have not had much time to test the reliability yet but so far so good. The cash flow is low so I had to find an upgrade cheaper than going standalone.
As far as the strut bar goes it's an el cheapo $20 dollar off ebay bar. It came with the bend in it to clear other parts in the engine bay. The bend still could'nt quite clear the s/c actuator though. So it was put on the curb and had my friend stand on one end as I jumped on the other. It works pretty good though, no complaints.
So, when are we going to see the intercooled s/c on the dyno? I'm very anxious.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

Just as you were writing I was outside putting the strut bar on..... Yup I did a little bending also.... Took it to my frame of my trailor stick in the hole and bend it. WALLA!! instant fit...... Yeah I got minds off of ebay also..... Your set up looks sick by the way...


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

Thanks, Yours too. I like how you ditched the plastic portion of the intake pipe. What air filter is that your using? Is that the neuspeed intake?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Thanks, Yours too. I like how you ditched the plastic portion of the intake pipe. What air filter is that your using? Is that the neuspeed intake?

The intake pipe is actually a ABD big bore. I had to cut the bend out to make it fit. I got some silicone connectors from ATP turbo. I'm actually making my own cold air intake, I am just waiting for the K & N cone filter that I just ordered. I made a pipe which bend pass the battery. I am going to use the battery as a heat shield. The one that I am using right now is a Neuspeed Pro-Flo filter.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_hey guys, just thought you would all like to know that I hit 11psi on the 2.6" pulley in Calgary Alberta Canada at 12degrees celcius today
and that's with out the vehicle speed sensor hooked up, so it is revlimiting it's self early
cheers,
Bryan

I got mines up to 9 lbs here in Hawaii w/ the 2.6 pulley. BARELY And Hawaii is kinda hot.... I doubt if I can get mines to 11 lbs......


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

What's max octane pump gas in Hawaii?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_What's max octane pump gas in Hawaii?

92 octane
I'm using that with octane boost.............
I'm also thinking about using toulene other than octane


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_
So, when are we going to see the intercooled s/c on the dyno? I'm very anxious.


you know, I"M A LITTLE ANXIOUS MYSELF!! car still at ktr being tuned. gm franz said an electromotive-inc rep was up to see if my dfu was not working properly. i cant wait to call him later.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
you know, I"M A LITTLE ANXIOUS MYSELF!! car still at ktr being tuned. gm franz said an electromotive-inc rep was up to see if my dfu was not working properly. i cant wait to call him later. 


I dont get it Will, after all the time and effort your giving the car up to some one else to tune it? you're a smart guy Im sure you could handle it, why let some one else take over at this point?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
I dont get it Will, after all the time and effort your giving the car up to some one else to tune it? you're a smart guy Im sure you could handle it, why let some one else take over at this point?

meh-- i'm not that smart. this was my 1st stand alone install and i didnt want to eff it up. i did screw with the idle tuning a bit and got it as good as i could. perfect idle tuning and tuning for POWER reuires a wideband 02 and a dyno.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

ktr update on stand alone tuning--
franz called today-- said i need an adjustable fpr as my injectors (42 lb high impedance) are too large and the 3 bar fpr on there is flowing too much fuel and making tuning for idle difficult. hes got one for about 100 bills. not bad. 
my rrfpr was causing major problems before and that was replaced for a stock 3 bar. so my rrfpr is for sale. 
hoping to get my car for the weekend as there is a ferrari dyno day sturday may 1st at ktr. i'll be there in my "ferrari-getta"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Have you considered smaller injectors?


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

If you get an AFPR, don't put your pressure much below 38psi. If the pressure is too low the injectors will not flow consistently.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Is the neuspeed rrfpr adjustable or set to a predetermined rate for the stock injectors? How much pressure could I get if it were used with a static 4 bar fpr?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Is the neuspeed rrfpr adjustable or set to a predetermined rate for the stock injectors? How much pressure could I get if it were used with a static 4 bar fpr?

its not adjutable it is preset to our stock injectors


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
its not adjutable it is preset to our stock injectors

You're correct, it's not adjustable. However, it is variable. As the manifold pressure increases, there is a rod that applies pressure to a diaphragm inside the FPR to restrict the return rate of fuel, causing a build up in pressure on the injector side of the fpr. The result is a rising rate of fuel pressure to the injectors.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Have you considered smaller injectors?

i have-- but at ~200 bucks for a set of new injectors from scott williams, 100 bucks for an afpr that i can potentially re-use is better imo. if iw ere to get different injectors, they'd most likely be 30 lb/hr


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

As mentioned above, too low fuel pressure (<3 bar) may cause irregular injector performance, though I am no injector expert. Plus, you can probably find a set of 30 lb Ford injectors that have been cleaned, checked and balanced for about $100.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

good point bill. at this stage though, i'm DYING to get my car back and post #'s as most of the 'tex is also very eager to hear.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Check http://www.oemfordparts.com and search on M-9593-B304. 
or http://www.fuelinjectorsdirect.com/
or http://store.summitracing.com/...=2047
or http://www.mustang-46.racenet.net/fuel-system.php



_Modified by JettaRed at 10:52 AM 4-28-2004_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

And another http://racenet.net/racenet/car...50945
They seem to run about $240 for a set of 8. So, you may be able to sell the four you don't use.


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

hey i have a question, on a golf IV i am running the neuspeed charger with a 2.6 pulley and neuspeed underdrive pulleys, but i have 2.3 inch pulley im thinking of putting on and my belt seems to be slipping now as it is...so i order the recommended gates micro belt but when i got it it was one sided, is this correct, do i have to use a different belt path? 
sorry if its a dumb question


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (1shavedvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1shavedvdub* »_hey i have a question, on a golf IV i am running the neuspeed charger with a 2.6 pulley and neuspeed underdrive pulleys, but i have 2.3 inch pulley im thinking of putting on and my belt seems to be slipping now as it is...so i order the recommended gates micro belt but when i got it it was one sided, is this correct, do i have to use a different belt path? 
sorry if its a dumb question

make sure that when you install the 2.3 pulley to use some sort of water injection, otherwisae you will over rev the charger and burn it up.
as far as the belt is concerned, i talked with neuspeed over the phone a few weeks ago and they said that in needed to be double sided, which didnt make a whole lot of sence due to the fact that a majority of the people involved in this thread use the 6 ribbs on one side---for her pleasure


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_
make sure that when you install the 2.3 pulley to use some sort of water injection, otherwisae you will over rev the charger and burn it up.
as far as the belt is concerned, i talked with neuspeed over the phone a few weeks ago and they said that in needed to be double sided, which didnt make a whole lot of sence due to the fact that a majority of the people involved in this thread use the 6 ribbs on one side---for her pleasure









Actually, water injection won't help with his overreving unless he sprays before the rotors. 2.3 is getting pretty agressive--just don't run at redline for an extended period.
As far as the double sided belts go, Neuspeed had theirs custom made by a belt company in Germany. When I look into it, I had to make a minium order which would have cost over $1000. Instead, I got a single-sided belt which worked just fine. 
MKIV Belts
Gates Micro-V K060825 (82.5" or 2110mm)
Dayco Poly Cog 5060835 (83.5" or 2120mm) (alternate part number 6PK2120)

MKIII Belts
Dayco Poly Cog 5060805 (80.5")
Drive Rite 5060810DR (81")

Fenner Drives makes the tensioner pulley for the Neuspeed supercharger. When going with a smaller pulley, such as a 2.4" or 2.5" pulley from PulleyBoys, you may need to get a larger tensioner pulley along with a smaller belt to fit the charger without slipping.

The part number for the Fenner Drive I use is FA3250, which has the same overall diameter as the stock pulley, but without the flanges. The full application guide is here: Pulleys Spec.



_Modified by JettaRed at 3:47 PM 5-9-2004_


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

so the single sided belt is used in the same belt path and dosnt slip on the unribbed side?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (1shavedvdub)*

The unribbed side touches only the AC compressor pulley.


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

thanks alot for the help


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (1shavedvdub)*

mbn's new fmic... aint she purdy?!?! so i talked to hkk735 (aka greg the mastert welder) and we're gonna cut the end tank "nipples" and put them on the ends to keep flow linear. ordering a few more bends so we have the piping to make this work. time frame is soon, possibly even this weekend.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Have you ever considerd considerd a smaller sized core or putting the IC in the engine bay and installing a hood scoop? You probably already knew but, because fixed displacement superchargers have the blower after the trottle body. The throttle response gets worse as the volume of air between the throttle body and intake port increases. Eventhough peak hp increases w/ larger IC's some say it's frustrating. I'm not saying that the one you pictured is too large (it's very nice looking), but it may be food for thought.


----------



## jasonp8127 (May 11, 2004)

Where is the cheapest place to get the charger nowadays. I have been looking at one for about a year now and I am ready to get one lol


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (jasonp8127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jasonp8127* »_Where is the cheapest place to get the charger nowadays. I have been looking at one for about a year now and I am ready to get one lol
\
hey check your im, i have one for sale with 2.6 and 2.8 pullies as well as a custom AEM cai and for good measures i am throwing in apex safc2 all yours for 1650


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Have you ever considerd considerd a smaller sized core or putting the IC in the engine bay and installing a hood scoop? You probably already knew but, because fixed displacement superchargers have the blower after the trottle body. The throttle response gets worse as the volume of air between the throttle body and intake port increases. Eventhough peak hp increases w/ larger IC's some say it's frustrating. I'm not saying that the one you pictured is too large (it's very nice looking), but it may be food for thought.

both cores in terms of cfm and the expected power output are overkill. i made a mistake with the 1st one, the 2nd one was a steal, it just fits better and looks much better.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

What diameter piping did you decide upon?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

I have been plannin on doing a Saab Blackstone IC in the engine bay in my A2, with the NS sc. I was supposed to get over to NH to get the manifodl setup worked with these guys, but have yet to do so.
MBN, Lemme know if you guys still want another guinea pig.....


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Have you ever considerd considerd a smaller sized core or putting the IC in the engine bay and installing a hood scoop? You probably already knew but, because fixed displacement superchargers have the blower after the trottle body. The throttle response gets worse as the volume of air between the throttle body and intake port increases. Eventhough peak hp increases w/ larger IC's some say it's frustrating. I'm not saying that the one you pictured is too large (it's very nice looking), but it may be food for thought.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

sticking with my 2.5" piping. ask hkk735 about guinea pig # 2. as soon as we;'re both free we're gonna rework mine


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

cool man, I'll get in touch with him. I am free pretty much anytime, so I am available


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (blubayou)*

Anyone tried using the DEI CO2 intake to cool the incoming air. CO2 is a gas so it won't be harmful to the Neuspeed SC rotors as oppose to the AquaMist.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Micro - have you dyno'd your IC setup?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Micro - have you dyno'd your IC setup?

funny story!! the dyno guy at ktr (www.ktrperformance.com) broke his foot so he cant finish my car!!! yay!!! they siad it'll be at least 6 weeks before its touched again so if i want it i should have another shop finish it. called new england dyno-- they're tec2 expert is out for a month on vacation, so acs racing (www.acsracing.com) in hanover ma is my next choice (expensive, but the only other tec2 gurus in the area). so monday i'm taking a day off work to go to ktr and have my car towed to acs racing. what a vacation day! 
it sucks all around. franz (ktr shogun) has been very generous and busted his ass (no pun intended) working on my car and getting the idle all set. i wish him a speedy recovery. 
--mbn


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

anyone run the autotech 270 cam with this charger yet?
cheers,


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
funny story!! the dyno guy at ktr (www.ktrperformance.com) broke his foot so he cant finish my car!!! yay!!! they siad it'll be at least 6 weeks before its touched again so if i want it i should have another shop finish it. called new england dyno-- they're tec2 expert is out for a month on vacation, so acs racing (www.acsracing.com) in hanover ma is my next choice (expensive, but the only other tec2 gurus in the area). so monday i'm taking a day off work to go to ktr and have my car towed to acs racing. what a vacation day! 
it sucks all around. franz (ktr shogun) has been very generous and busted his ass (no pun intended) working on my car and getting the idle all set. i wish him a speedy recovery. 
--mbn


You are a patient man Will, I can't believe you arent trying to do it your self. I have a lot of trouble sitting back and not driving my car








As for the 2.5" piping, it seems overkill, your creating a lot more space for air to fill up which I imagine will cause boost lag. Most turbo guys running higher CFM's and boost are only using 2.25" thats what I chose for my turbo project after doing research about it.
Good luck man, hope to see the car at some shows this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Pete


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
Good luck man, hope to see the car at some shows this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Pete

yeah, i think a few people are DYING to see this...


----------



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

*Bypass valve?*

Hey guys, I know I'm reaching a ways back to where you all were talking about fixing the rattling bypass valve (totally don't even know what page its on).
Anyways, I am on my second rotor pack because NS told me my original one was faulty. I futzed with the bypass on the original charger, and I got it working correctly. ~1 week after I installed the new rotor pack, it started making this gawd-aweful noise and its now officially bugging the hell out of me.








Is This:
http://www.rit.edu/~jap7198/Bypass.mp3
the bypass valve rattling inside the body of the charger? I was messing with this one too, and could not correct the problem.








Thanks in advance for your help, you guys rock
Oh btw microbiologynerd, thats a sick setup. Good luck with getting that to run right.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Bypass valve? (SuperSlugBug)*

The sound is coming from inside the charger housing? Or does it sound like something external/surrounding the charger. Mine made a noise similar to that but it was the passenger side mount. The bolt that goes into the block rattled loose then the mount/support was rattling against stuff. If the noise is from inside the housing I have no clue.. Sorry.


----------



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Bypass valve? (MaxedOutCredit)*

Thats a thought. It very well could be the mount. I am not sure that it is coming from inside the charger housing, I just didn't know where else it might be coming from. I'll look into that mount once I get through my final exams








thanks.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Bypass valve? (SuperSlugBug)*

Just stick your hand behind and grab it. If it came loose youll know, it wont take much investigation. Also it sounds like when my catalytic converter fried due to severe misfires.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Bypass valve? (MaxedOutCredit)*

do you have an upper strut tie bar? Mine was rattling against that at certain RPM's and I had to put washers between the brace and the tower to give some room.


----------



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Bypass valve? (MaxedOutCredit)*

I finally got to it. It turned out to be the driver's side mount where it attaches to the valve cover. I cannot believe that I still had that nut, because as I revved it up, I could see the nut walking itself off! It is always a little more of a pain in the arse to check that stuff out on a beetle because of all the cowling between the hood and the windshield that needs to be pulled off, but I have it down to like 30 seconds now.
Thanks,







all around.


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

I wanted to make this 4000 posts but an intercooler kit for the neuspeed charger is pretty easy 
I had plans for this a while back when joe was working on it
I could make one for around 500 
not including cutting and welding
such a shame to cut up a perfectly good product
I'd make a few at cost just to make them
I love making new products


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (euroteknique)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroteknique* »_I wanted to make this 4000 posts but an intercooler kit for the neuspeed charger is pretty easy 
I had plans for this a while back when joe was working on it
I could make one for around 500 
not including cutting and welding
such a shame to cut up a perfectly good product
I'd make a few at cost just to make them
I love making new products

Do you have some pics to back your work. I would like to see them. I might be interested.


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

not of a hacked up neuspeed charger i'm not buying a 2000 charger just to hack it up 
I usually work with turbo applications
the whole thing is simple really everyone wants a front mount well thats the wrong aproach to hard to do might as wel start off with a regualr eaton charger 
I can build my intercoolers onto intake manifolds or onto the side of the charger its self 
working on a 1.8T one right now 
the intercooler for this application is 16”x3.6”x5 (thats on the big side but aprox)
and handles 240-280 hp more than enough for this application


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (euroteknique)*

my setup for parts alone cost ~$650.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey euroteknique, as Ive requested in the past, can we see some pics of your work? I have 2 buddy's interested in a AWIC, if your prices are competitive and your work is quality Im sure I can throw some business your way.


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

contact me via e-mail or pm with your e-mail address and i'll send you some pictures.


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (euroteknique)*

MicrobiologyNerd
I liked your set up its how i thought a front mount set up should run
nice work!
My setup would not need any IC piping as the runners would flow into the IC and back out in the same path they do now


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (euroteknique)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroteknique* »_MicrobiologyNerd
I liked your set up its how i thought a front mount set up should run
nice work!
My setup would not need any IC piping as the runners would flow into the IC and back out in the same path they do now

thank you very much. i currently have a side flow fmic instead of a top-bottom flow fmic so i can have more ground clearance. i'm also getting a new bumper to replace my "trim job"


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey guys, hope all is weell with the neuspeed superchargers. As some of you may remember a few months ago I went turbo (T3 super 60), Ive had a little more down time then I would like, but as the saying goes you have to pay to play. I am currently running NON-intercooled and recently went to the dyno to work on my A/F. I put down 140/179 running 5psi (*NON INTERCOOLED*). Thought you might be interested to know since that is a few HP more than I put down with the charger and 2.5" pulley.
Next step is to put in the AWIC I just purchased and turn up the boost to about 9 - 10psi. Here is a pic of the monster PWR barrel type IC I picked up


















_Modified by vwtuning at 3:57 PM 5-24-2004_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

...crickets as my car is still at http://www.acsracing.com... 
on a side note i'm looking to get a 337!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Cool stuff Will. 
Buy a car that has a turbo to begin with.... trust me


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Evan, you're selling your car?! $15k is a good price for all that you put into it AND the uniqueness it offers. Running 15 psi makes it scream, I bet. I don't know what you plan on replacing it with, but you're not going to find something as nice for the price you're selling it for. A 1.8t is nice to start with (rather than a 2.0), but you're already there--you'd have to start over with a 1.8t.
(BTW, did you convert to some crazy religion where you sell your car and ride a bicycle?)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Wow! When did we go over 4000 posts?!








Oh yeah, about 12 posts ago.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Man the 337 and 20th's are sweet, interior, exterior, under the hood. I drove one last week and now i'm looking in to them as well. They ride soo smooth and pull hard even bone stock. You can find good deals on them now that there a couple years old.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*70k miles*

I know that some Vortexers go through a huge number of miles, so this is certainly nothing special, but I just hit 70k miles on my five-year-old Golf. Half of those miles have been supercharged. I have had zero days of maintenance downtime. Even the minor problems that I had never kept me from driving (maf, o2 sensor, etc). For a somewhat modded car, this strikes me as excellent reliability. A new car certainly sounds exciting, but I think I'll be holding on to this one for quite a while. Definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and







to VW and Neuspeed.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 70k miles (jcha)*

Jcha - that's awesome! 
I've completely destroyed the reliability of my car. It's been off the road 3-4 months of the past year. 
It runs, but things just keep falling off, breaking, and overall sucking.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: 70k miles (2kjettaguy)*

wow, that sucks. I thought things were going really well with the turbo project. I see that you're selling the jetta.  As a turbo'd car, or did you put it back to NA? In any case, good luck!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 70k miles (jcha)*

Call me crazy, but I want to rip the turbo stuff off and buy another supercharger kit. 
It's been running terribly for over a month and just keeps eating away at what little free time I have. That's the main reason I tried to sell it. I had 1 person interested, but I'm pretty sure he's not interested after I told him it won't pass sales inspection or emissions in the state of MD.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: 70k miles (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Call me crazy, but I want to rip the turbo stuff off and buy another supercharger kit. 
It's been running terribly for over a month and just keeps eating away at what little free time I have. That's the main reason I tried to sell it. I had 1 person interested, but I'm pretty sure he's not interested after I told him it won't pass sales inspection or emissions in the state of MD. 

you always can but my charger if youd like


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 70k miles (golfsilvercharged)*

well i did it. today at 2 pm, mbn bought a 337. AND I"M KEEPING IT STOCK!!
i'm afraid i cant afford to keep dumping $$ into the mk3 anymore, so EVERYTHING is for sale. i'm making a thread about it now no reasonable offer refused


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 70k miles (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Nice will, smart move. 
I think I am doing a 1.8t swap. I'll be selling the whole turbo kit, and even the motor. I'm keeping the tranny w/ peloquin and 6 puck clutch cause I love the tranny setup.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Im sad to hear you guys talk like this, good luck with future projects


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

i don't have anything to add. i just wanted to post on the worlds busiest topic.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: 70k miles (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Nice will, smart move. 
I think I am doing a 1.8t swap. I'll be selling the whole turbo kit, and even the motor. I'm keeping the tranny w/ peloquin and 6 puck clutch cause I love the tranny setup. 

I heard that the 1.8 and 2.0 trannys will not bolt up eventough there both o2j because the bell housings are different. Not positive, it's just what I heard.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 70k miles (MaxedOutCredit)*

I am running a 1.8t EGX tranny right now. It's the longest 1.8t 02j out there. I worked hard to get one, and it's brand new. Everything is the same as the 2.0 tranny except I am using the 2.0 output shafts because the 1.8t axles are bigger. Also, this one doesn't have 5 holes in the casing








vwtuning - don't worry man. After doing a long project like alot of us have, we need a place to vent. It's a huge learning experience, and some people have it easy. Others don't. I am still proud of the 2.0T and it's been a blast. I just want to move on, because fixing the same old quirks has gotten old.


----------



## dubster1982 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

i have the 2.6 inch pulley rght now and hit arund 10 lbs right before redline, what would i see with the 2.5 or 2.4 inch puley?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (dubster1982)*

iirc 2.5 is ~12, and 2.4 is 14-15. i know i BURIED my boost gauge (15 psi max) with the 2.4 and aquamist


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

when I had the 2.5" on a cold night I would see 14 psi around 6500RPM (just before the rev limiter).


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I got to say I am sad to hear 2KJG and MBN leaving the fold, but I understand. I put my charger on 30,000 miles ago and have yet to have any real problems. Have some belt chatter and MAF issues but that is it. I have toyed with the idea of going to the 2.6 but various issues have kept me away from it. Is it really as trouble free as the 2.8?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (UKGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKGTI* »_I got to say I am sad to hear 2KJG and MBN leaving the fold, but I understand. I put my charger on 30,000 miles ago and have yet to have any real problems. Have some belt chatter and MAF issues but that is it. I have toyed with the idea of going to the 2.6 but various issues have kept me away from it. Is it really as trouble free as the 2.8?

who said i'm going anywhere?!?! i know that fahqing mk3 2.0L setup as good if not better than a vw tech!!!
plus, with the potential to get more coin, i'm gonna keep her! thats jumping the gun.. wait and see


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (UKGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKGTI* »_I got to say I am sad to hear 2KJG and MBN leaving the fold, but I understand. I put my charger on 30,000 miles ago and have yet to have any real problems. Have some belt chatter and MAF issues but that is it. I have toyed with the idea of going to the 2.6 but various issues have kept me away from it. Is it really as trouble free as the 2.8?

I have run the 2.6" pulley from day one. I have not had any issues with the charger. I have the A/F ratio and dyno to prove that fueling isn't a problem with the 2.6" pulley and putting down 150ho, and 160tq. Only thing I am just started to get recently is a P1127 code, which is "Fuel trim: System too Rich". I am trying to trouble shoot this problem now. I would normally get it about every month last summer. But this was caused by extremely hot and humid weather. Recently I have gotten it 3 times within a month so it is just causing some concernes. But she is still driving nicely. 
Oh yeh if I ever get the chance to a buddy and i might try to do the Air/water intercooler idea that was dropped a long time ago. But that is of course a question of Time, money, and having the guts to cut the charger in half. So who knows maybe some good things in the far future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3rob3 (Apr 15, 2003)

1997 Golf GL,
I was getting the same "Fuel trim: System too Rich" codes a while back. It turned out to be my MAF sensor. You may want to start your troubleshooting there.


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I have vw gti 2.0 (MKIV) with neuspeed S/C and magnaflow cat back system.
Today i replaced my catalytic converter with hi flow universal converter. Now my car runs like dodge neon. @ 6000 rpm I can't even reach 0 on my boost gage (before i was getting 10 psi) and exhaust sounds just terrible. Those this hi flow cat has anything to do with my boost. 
Right now, I feel like an idiot.
by the way when i am on highway i can feel my exhaust shaking
Thank you


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

The only thing you touched was the cat? If I had to guess I would say its backwards.


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Yes, that was the only thing we touched. I guess that there is a chance of backward installation


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I would start by checking that, its the only thing that makes sense. From what Im told they dont flow well back wards and usually blow out when used liek that.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

If you aren't getting boost that means there is something wrong with the intake side. If your exhaust was blocked up you would end up pushing more PSI. I would say check your diverter valve and see if it is somehow stuck in the open position. If so that is your problem with not creating boost


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Yeah, but if it doesn't flow well you would expect too much boost, not none at all. I can't imagine anything exhaust related causing an inability to build boost. Is the bypass valve ok?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I hear what you guys are saying, but the cat is the only thing he messed with so I would start there. It shouldnt take too long to figure out if its in backwards. I imagine too much back pressure would cause the car to run really really shhiitty.


_Modified by vwtuning at 1:54 PM 6-10-2004_


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Heh, that's funny, me and 1997 replied at the exact same time, saying the exact same thing. Yeah, a clogged exhaust would cause high boost pressure and horrible misfires. Sometimes when you change something, some other part of your car will decide to act up, just to mess with you! So check the arrow on the cat, and then move on. Good luck.


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (jcha)*

Problem solved thanks to Greg W. from neuspeed and all of you guys.
when they replaced the cat people @ the shop were kind of impressed with my supercharger so they decided to mess around with it. when they started the car they discovered a "some kind of noise coming from bypass valve "and decided to fix it. linkage on bypass valve was LOOSE (and that how it should be) so they decided to fix it (without my permission). So my bypass valve was locked and always OPEN.
As for the cat i had them install my old (rattling OEM cat) back and before they did it they made sure that there is nothing left inside the cat.
my car is running 10 psi of boost and it does not sound bad at all.
Hey, i live in michigan so i don\'t have to worry about emission test
Again, thank you all for you help and support


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (BlackGTI2.0)*

What pulley are you using here in Mi?


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*

2.6


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (BlackGTI2.0)*

hey what is the fastest way to change the timing on the cam gear, anyone got any suggestions or tips


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

adj timing gear or stock gear?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

neuspeed adjustable cam gear with techtonics 268 cam. i had it set at -4 degrees when the cam was put in but it is not performing the way its supposed to be


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 70k miles (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_well i did it. today at 2 pm, mbn bought a 337. AND I"M KEEPING IT STOCK!!


Congrats, Will. Is she still stock?







I just got back in country today and am catching up.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 70k miles (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Congrats, Will. Is she still stock?







I just got back in country today and am catching up.

yes. the s2000 antenna i put on doesnt count.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 70k miles (MicrobiologyNerd)*

jetta is in a better place now (new england dyno and tune-- http://www.nedyno.com) and should be back this week. 
*if you're thinking about ever dealing with acs racing in hanover ma,(www.acsracing.com) DONT!! they are a bunch of liars and crooks. i didnt pay them a dime and dug into their history-- STAY AWAY!!*
ne dyno is a happy place where cars come out tuned at fair prices.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: 70k miles (MicrobiologyNerd)*

akright guys i had a little problem with the timing on the cam gear cause the person that worked on the car before had stripped one of the hex bolts on the cam gear and since it is not in a eazy to reach location i couldnt adjust the timing. anybody got any grat ideas on how to get that damn bolt loose so i can adjust...its set on -4 degrees right now and i want to get it back to 0


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 70k miles (golfsilvercharged)*

Do you have to remove the charger to get the timing belt cover off? 
If not, this should be simple. 
Remove the timing belt cover. Turn the cam using a 17mm socket on a breaker bar to get the screws in easy reach. It shouldn't be hard.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: 70k miles (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Do you have to remove the charger to get the timing belt cover off? 
If not, this should be simple. 
Remove the timing belt cover. Turn the cam using a 17mm socket on a breaker bar to get the screws in easy reach. It shouldn't be hard. 

no i didnt have to remove the charger but i did find it very hard to get the stripped hex bolt out because i need to be able to drill and there is just not enough room, all 7 of the other bolt loosend right up with no problem


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 70k miles (golfsilvercharged)*

Is the thread stripped or the inner hex?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Dont know if this helps, but when this happend to my buddy he welded a screw to the end of the hex bolt and unscrewed it. Doubt you can do that with the charger on though. Good luck wiht it,


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Use a Dremel and cut a flat head slot . Then unscrew with a flat head.


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

As if 4054 posts weren't enough on this topic, here's another.
Uh, that was it. 
How long can we keep it alive?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (xdavid)*








HUGE PROPS TO NEW ENGLAND DYNO!!!
the jetta beast runs!!! an enormous thank you to dan for busting his ass and not giving up!!
its still idles a bit high at 1500 rpm and he hasnt tuned for load/boost yet, but it runs!! 
more updates to follow... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

sweet finally. can't wait to see the results.
keep going micro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

been thinking about this whole intercooler (or lack of) thing for a while now. 
What do you guys think about a setup like this (Zonker):








BUT, with an added water jacket around the IC, to turn it into an air/water intercooler?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

that could work-- adding a hood scoop would be a good idea too.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

well, if a water jacket was built around it, it would no longer allow airflow through the IC, as it would be contained and become just A/W. I would think running it as a/a with a hoodscoop wouldn't be bad when moving, but when stopped, the heat is going to go right up through the IC and out the scoop, so it will get massive heatsoak


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (blubayou)*

alright guys i am still having problems with the car running quite lean at WOT what can i do to help the fueling situation, i have already had the chip reflashed by neuspeed...what do i need to do to get more fuel


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

How do you know you are running lean?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

i looked at the plugs, little white residue on the plugs, the air fuel guage reads mostly lean-stoich in the low rpms, every now and then it gets into the rich section and i can tell that a big difference in the performance... is that weird


----------



## vwracer00 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_i looked at the plugs, little white residue on the plugs, the air fuel guage reads mostly lean-stoich in the low rpms, every now and then it gets into the rich section and i can tell that a big difference in the performance... is that weird









I dont know that much but have you tried colder spark plugs?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

You really can't tell unless you put it on a wideband. Otherwise you're just taking guesses. 
What is that air fuel gauge doing at WOT?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (vwracer00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwracer00* »_
I dont know that much but have you tried colder spark plugs?

yes i have tried colder plugs ik-22, and the ar/fuel guage pings in the the middle of the stoich occasionally, but i have always heard that a majority of you guys get about 4 bars rich or so


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

evan is right-- yo have no idea if you're rich or lean unless you get on a wideband. narrowband a/f gauges have a range of 0-1 volts which they then interpret to lean/rich while wideband have a value of 0-5 volts and are much more accurate. narrowband a/f gauges are good for a light show if you have a drunk person or hot chick who you want to impress riding shotgun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*CAUTION IF YOU PRINT THIS ENTIRE THREAD!*

*CAUTION!!! DO NOT PRINT THIS ENTIRE THREAD UNLESS YOU GOT A BUNCH OF PAPER AND INK!* 
I just created a "Printable Version" .pdf file of this entire thread and it is 1004 pages long and over 11 MB!







However, I did also save it in an HTML format and it was only 2.5 MB.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

so you are saying to get on a wideband and then make my asumptions.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

If you use a wideband they won't be assumptions







You'll have data my friend


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Oh, and in the meantime if you want to run richer disconnect your 02 sensors. It won't run as smooth at idle, but it will be richer all over


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Just curious, does everyones belt/idler pulley squeel on cold starts? Even if it's over 100degrees outside?


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

no


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey GolfSilverCharged,
your A/F should snap to rich when ever you are WOT. Narrowbands are not all bad, it will tell you wether you are rich or lean, a wideband will tell you just how rich or lean you are. If narrowband o2 sensors are so bad how come modern cars ECU's rely on them for emmisions?
A friend of mine with a MK4 and neuspeed SC had a similar problem to yours (appeared to be running lean and even threw a lean code). Turned out the vacumn line cap he had on the top of the charger was leaking very bad. Just a suggestion to try that. GL.
Maxedoutcredit, my belt rarely squeeled on startup. Regardless of winter or summer. I did have some belt slippage on hard shifts but thats a whole nother story.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Just curious, does everyones belt/idler pulley squeel on cold starts? Even if it's over 100degrees outside?

Actually, that's very common with the idler pulley that came with the kit. The problem is the belt rubs the "ears" of the pulley (the raised outer edge). When I had to go to a larger idler pulley, I got one without the "ears" and never had a squeeking problem again.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Where can you find another pulley? I did notice it rides almost flush against the inner edge/ear. Perhaps shaving it off would help.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Where can you find another pulley? I did notice it rides almost flush against the inner edge/ear. Perhaps shaving it off would help.

Pulleys Supercharger Pulleys

*Fenner Drives *makes the tensioner pulley for the Neuspeed supercharger. When going with a smaller pulley, such as a 2.4" or 2.5" pulley from PulleyBoys, you may need to get a larger tensioner pulley along with a smaller belt to fit the charger without slipping.

The part number for the Fenner Drive I used is *FA3250*, which has the same overall diameter as the stock pulley, but without the flanges. The full application guide is in the Documents and Pubs section of my website, Website JettaRed. You may need to register to see it.

Contact: Fenner Drives at (800) 327-2288
Price is approximately $10 (or used to be). Shipping extra.




_Modified by JettaRed at 4:11 PM 6-27-2004_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Here also is the datasheet: Fenner Pulley Technical Specifications.
Fenner Industrial


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

My installation story on 2000 Cabrio 3.5 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1466559


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

That's good stuff, thanks!


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

Okay supercharge gurus.... I need help once more..... I was cruising up to Makawao. It's a slight uphill. I was doing about 85 to 90 flowing with the traffic and my check engine light came on. The car starts up fine, and runs fine. But I notice a misfire at idle before this had happen. I don't think its a major problem, but I'll definetly run the scanner later when I come back from vacation.
Any help or suggestions will help a lot.....
Shoot some info guys............


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

What pulley are you running and how many miles since you last changed plugs?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

A code would probably more helpful than our guesses. But I would say if you noticed a missfire at idle. It may have thrown a code for a missfire which could be anything bad with your ignition system. Could include Dist, rotor, wires, plugs. When was the last time you did a tune up?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_A code would probably more helpful than our guesses. But I would say if you noticed a missfire at idle. It may have thrown a code for a missfire which could be anything bad with your ignition system. Could include Dist, rotor, wires, plugs. When was the last time you did a tune up?

Just installed this supercharger less than 5 months ago which I usually drive the car on the weekends.. Man that sucks if I have to change the plugs again?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_What pulley are you running and how many miles since you last changed plugs?

Kit is about 5 months old.... I had the 2.6 pulley installed when I bought it brand new.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4suprchrg* »_
Just installed this supercharger less than 5 months ago which I usually drive the car on the weekends.. Man that sucks if I have to change the plugs again?


Did you get the kit new and use the plugs that came with it? Changing the plugs does NOT require removing the charger, you know.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Yes that was the spark plugs that came with the kit. I bought it from supreme power sports (ERIC). It got directly ship to me from Neuspeed.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

Boy, I remember dealing with the misfire code. The car never felt like it misfired, but I would get them a lot. Then they just stopped for the most part. I did, however, go to colder plugs and changed the plug wires to magnacor wires. The stock wires are very fragile.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks JR, you just reminded me I need a new set of wires







Any one have a good link to get magnecore wires?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Boy, I remember dealing with the misfire code. The car never felt like it misfired, but I would get them a lot. Then they just stopped for the most part. I did, however, go to colder plugs and changed the plug wires to magnacor wires. The stock wires are very fragile.

I'll run the scanner, but I think its time to just change the spark plug wires (Neuspeed will here a call from me) and colder plugs might be a wise decision because of Hawaii's humid weather.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

well, you are in hawaii, where it is hot, and you are running a smaller pulley (I know there are mountains in HI, but you're still close to sea level







)
I'd eliminate the obvious first.
Have you checked the gap on your plugs? Is your dizzy cap and rotor in good shape? Did you properly remove the plug wires when installing the new plugs (this is when many plug wires are wrecked - they are improperly removed, and they break inside).
Are your wires Neuspeed wires (and are they new)? If not, I don't know why you would call and give them a hard time.
What kind of air temps are you seeing regularly where you live?


_Modified by blubayou at 10:00 PM 6-30-2004_


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (blubayou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubayou* »_well, you are in hawaii, where it is hot, and you are running a smaller pulley (I know there are mountains in HI, but you're still close to sea level







)
I'd eliminate the obvious first.
Have you checked the gap on your plugs? Is your dizzy cap and rotor in good shape? Did you properly remove the plug wires when installing the new plugs (this is when many plug wires are wrecked - they are improperly removed, and they break inside).
Are your wires Neuspeed wires (and are they new)? If not, I don't know why you would call and give them a hard time.
What kind of air temps are you seeing regularly where you live?

_Modified by blubayou at 10:00 PM 6-30-2004_

No man, I'm going to call them to order wires...
Neuspeed has been nothing but good to me. I have the utmost respect in Greg Woo and Neuspeed..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by jettaiv4suprchrg at 8:38 PM 6-30-2004_


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

cool. I gotcha. Kinda hard to tell what you meant in the other post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

I had mad misfires blew out 2 cat-converters which hurt the pocket book. Tried tons of stuff w/ various amounts of success. Then I got my smog notice in the mail. Put the stock intake back on to pass the visual inspection and misfires completely vanished. The intake caused no problems before I s/c'd but the two together for some reason makes my car fuss. Inter-related to the MAF... don't know but the stock intakes staying on. I have a buddy with a 24V vr6 and his cold air intake gave him the same type of problems. Feeding your car some beer helps too


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

I know that this is a wrong forum to post this .but there is no better place to ask for neuspeed supercharger parts
Need air filter box cover that comes with neuspeed supercharger for MKIV gti 2.0 
Thanx


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (BlackGTI2.0)*

im sent


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

come on guys. i know that someone must have this part just sitting in garage


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (BlackGTI2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackGTI2.0* »_come on guys. i know that someone must have this part just sitting in garage

Did you check with Neuspeed? What'd they tell you?


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

They are asking too much for it. do you know anybody that may have this


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (BlackGTI2.0)*

microbiology nerd have one but it's for mkiii


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (BlackGTI2.0)*

Sorry, mine was destroyed when the car was totalled. You could, however, go with a makeshift cone filter directly on the MAF until you fined one.


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Hey, i am the guy who bough supercharger from you..remember


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (BlackGTI2.0)*

I have one but I am away right now. I will be back home on teusday and let you know if I can find it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (BlackGTI2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackGTI2.0* »_Hey, i am the guy who bough supercharger from you..remember









How's it running for you?


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

excellent. Had a little problem with bypass valve but that was caused by people @ muffler shop when they worked on my cat converter.(i sent you a email about it). other then that is perfect. you can see under my user name something like"THANKS TO JETTARED"
so thanx again


----------



## JAVW (May 23, 2004)

i have a customer who got installed by a shop a Neuspeed Supercharger for his 95 GTI. His running 2 psi of boost till 5500RPM and after it climbs to 7-8 psi at 6800RPM. 
Is that normal????
Cause i will install him a 2.6" pulley today and i will make him a custom chip for his car cause i find Neuspeed chip way too much conservative. I will keep you update with the new program.
But please can someone tell me if it's the boost it's normal with the stock pulley???
Thanks.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

doesnt sound right to me, boost should be building linear through out the RPM range


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

could be a problem with the bypass valve perhaps


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (blubayou)*

got my airbox from redgti2.0


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (BlackGTI2.0)*

hey i just talked with greg woo at neuspeed and appparently he is leaving the company...just thoughtmost of you would like to know since he has added some great insight to this thread. Thanks again greg for all your assistance and good luck with your future indeavors


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Sad to hear, good luck in your new venture Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

what's cooking in here.
micro: is your car running?
Javw: what is the outcome with the custom chip?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_what's cooking in here.
micro: is your car running?
Javw: what is the outcome with the custom chip?

the 337, yes
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
the jetta... yes... but shes not all that happy. i'll be workin onher tomorrow. say a prayer for her


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

sory for interupt you guys. but Is there any project of neuspeed to intecooler the supercharger yet??? you know the built the carger...sell it to everyone...then lunch an upgrade intercooler....and so one???


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

how's your 337? Those things drive sooo sweet. Some day.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Micro, what seems to be the case now?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

neuspeed wont make an intercooler for the charger. 
my 337 kicks ass. i'm so anal about it, i havent even farted in it yet. pun intended.
1997 golf gl-- car starts, runs, idles high, not too happy. hopefully its fouled plug and vacuum leak. i thought i was on to something with the timing being off-- but in this thread about ABA blocks and crank timing pickups, i'll have to retard the crank by 18 degrees mechanically by hand-- 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...44897


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, still not running. How long has she been down Will?
I didnt think you could manually retard the timing, I thought the computer would just compensate. I'm assuming you are talking about twisting the distributor. 
Are you running a piggy back or stand alone? (cant remember its been so long)


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

tec 2 stand alone. leaving work today at noon to go cahnge plugs and check for vacuum leaks. if that doesnt work, time to part her out.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_if that doesnt work, time to part her out. 

I know that feeling so well








Sucks to see you never got the full potential out of it, but stepping into that 1.8t is like paradise.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

i'm not giving up just yet... but i'm close


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

oh come on man, it's never time to give up on your car....
I've gone through 2 cylinder heads in 2 weeks.....







, first one was the tt cam gear I had let go and grabbed again 180degrees out with a 268/260 cam installed, bent all 8 valves, second time the new lifters mushroomed and broke a couple of valve springs...

ah well, now I'm on to making it even faster, 2.4" pulley, 16v head w/ custom lower intake manifold....

mmmm POWER 
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

Hey MBN do you think your car could have been tuned with factory engine management if you tweaked the fuel pressure and injector size?


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Hey MBN do you think your car could have been tuned with factory engine management if you tweaked the fuel pressure and injector size?


People do it with turbo's, I dont see why they couldnt do it with his setup. I've heard Jefferey Atwood does awesome custom chips, it would be interesting to see how much more power he could make with a stock charger or high altitude pulley compared to what neuspeed's tune does.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I don't think that much more power could be gained by re-mapping the ecu. If you've ever done the math %40 gain from a non-intercooled, roots type blower, runnin 5psi is already more than seems possible.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

oh yeah i'm parting my car-- who wants the fmic setup? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

BOOOOOO
Every one was soo eager to see this thing run... Im really disapointed man


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

trust me, no ones more disappointed than me. if i had more $$ i'd see it through to te end, but thats just not an option. 
i figured most of the hard work is done, someone pick up where i left off-- and dont go stand alone. an apexi s-afc 2 for 300 bones will do just fine


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

No ones jumpin on your lower intake manifold yet? If my car were an mk3 I'd be all over it.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

fear not- i am in the process of building another one, this one will not be standalone- just the charger and cooler. the engine is out now- and i will be back on this project tomm after i finish pete's turbo car


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (hkk735)*

someone buy my aquamist and fmic setup!!!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

i would like the aquamist but 500 is little rich for my blood


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

BUY MY STUFF!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

That'd make a grown man cry!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Micro with the charger, what ECU is the chip burned for?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

037 906 258 AH obd 1


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

After putting my A2 golf project on hold I have decided to install my supercharged engine into my 85 scirocco... I had planned on getting the mechanicals in myself and but have since just dropped the entire thing off where it would have gotten wired anyway.... Hopefully it will get worked on starting this week...
We have decided to lower compression, run a 2.4" pulley and Digifant I. I am really getting excited about this now. Team this up with a 3.94 final drive and a car that weighs around 2200 lbs. It should be tons of fun.







I'll keep this as my fun car and finally buy a newer car for a daily driver soon.
Here's a pic I have posted before....








And the car that it is going into...


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

AWESOME! Love to hear about hte charger making its way into different cars, being that much lighter I bet it will make a great combo (like the guy with the SC in his A2). I was trying to get my buddy to buy my charger for his A1 cabby but he went turbo instead.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

How's your turbo project going?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_AWESOME! Love to hear about hte charger making its way into different cars, being that much lighter I bet it will make a great combo (like the guy with the SC in his A2). I was trying to get my buddy to buy my charger for his A1 cabby but he went turbo instead.

yep, that'd be me. It is great in my A2 (jetta coupe). I can only imagine in the Rocco. Glad to see you are getting to use it kierowaka (however you spell it).
More recent pics of my setup:


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

MBN - I know the answer already, but would you sell just your manifolds?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

i'd rather sell whole kit 1st. if it doesnt sell 200 shipped for both manifolds


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

cool. Keep me posted. I'll take dibs on the manifolds if no one takes the kit. I saw someone was interested in the IC itself in your other thread.
LMK if/when you decide. I can pay whenever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (blubayou)*

I can't wait to finally drive it.... I had to keep putting off installing this set-up in my my golf due to a bunch of things and finally got the idea of doing it in the rocco. The car looks decent, so I can drop this in and have a nice looking car that performs... The golf was going to be a complete resto that just would have taken too much energy out of me at this point.
I'll keep you guys updated. 

_Quote, originally posted by *blubayou* »_
yep, that'd be me. It is great in my A2 (jetta coupe). I can only imagine in the Rocco. Glad to see you are getting to use it kierowaka (however you spell it).


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_How's your turbo project going?

Definantly a project, much more work to keep things going but I really enjoy working on the car and having something to keep me busy. Im working on a air-to-water intercooler right now, cant wait to see how much difference that makes. Ive been running 6 psi non-intercooled daily for the past few months and it feels a faster than the charger but the characteristics have definantly changed. Some times I miss the smoothness of the charger's linear power band but when the turbo spools it really puts you back, I find my self riding that spool point and constantly flooring it to get put back







After the intercooler Im gonna focus on better management, either stand alone or going to see some one about a custom chip tuned to my car. My goal is 200WHP daily driver, wish me luck!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Kierowca)*

yeah, a dirty little part of me has been on the lookout for a nice A1 (probably jetta coupe) to throw my entire engine/SC into


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_
My goal is 200WHP daily driver, wish me luck!









I'm sure 200whp is an attainable goal. Hopefully the stock internals can last long at that amount of power. Good luck!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

charger and fmic setup sold to hkk735 (greg of hkk motorsport) who did all the welding for the original fmic and manifolds. hopefully he can make the puppy work...
...or maybe i shouldnt have tired to install tec2 after only having the fmic for a week... we'll never know. best of luck greg!! if you need me to help, lmk and i'll come up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Has anyone expreienced their roots getting noisy over time. I am getting this noise somewhere in 2-3K range and not sure if that was normal or not.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_charger and fmic setup sold to hkk735 (greg of hkk motorsport) who did all the welding for the original fmic and manifolds. hopefully he can make the puppy work...



Will, I was thinking about this the other night... When you intercooled your setup did you move the intake temp sensor to the lower (AFTER IC) pipes? Cause Im thinking if you did not, then the ECU would not know its getting colder thicker air and theirfor you might not get full advantage of the IC. Just a thought you might want to pass to Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

VERY GOOD CALL. thatsd prolly where i went wrong... my iat sensor was still before ic... the tec2 was doing its job and i screwed up...


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Man I wonder how high of temp the sensor was reading. It was probably retarding the timing and runnin rich like a mofo.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

Makes you wonder how neither of those tuning shops caught that.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

oh yeah, huge timing retard!! thats why i wasnt making power!!! SONUVA!!!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Don't worry about it man, just rock the 1.8t and be glad you bailed on the 2.0. Wish I had the balls to


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_ Wish I had the balls to









Wish I had the cash to


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

Blue book and then add $2000 IMO.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

I meant 2000-2500 us. You could sell your charger kit for 1400us or maybe more. Unfortunately modded cars don't sell for what they should be worth. You could get more for your selling the parts separate from the car. But is it worth the hassle. Just telling you what they seem to sell for. I'm no car salesman, obviously try to get as much as possible and you can always lower the price later.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (Golf_2K2L)*

if anyone out there feels like intercooling i made up another set of manifolds as it looks like will's charger will proly be hibernating until spring ( the "show" car wont be done for a while)
same basic design but w/ some improvements for flow
$350 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_if anyone out there feels like intercooling i made up another set of manifolds as it looks like will's charger will proly be hibernating until spring ( the "show" car wont be done for a while)
same basic design but w/ some improvements for flow
$350 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh sure, i'm the guinea pig and everyone else gets better manifolds!!















j/k-- i really want to see this done. oh, and greg and i get the 1st ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

oink oink!
you know the saying will> the early bird gets the worm ( you did in fact have the first ic'ed ns charger in the world as far as we can tell) ... but the second rat gets the cheese ( the other folks get the benefit of our hindsight i.e. smmooooooveee transitions and alot of internal welding on the lower mani for flow)


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (hkk735)*

yes, 1st intercooled ns charger that ran for all of a week before i HAD TO GO MESSING WITH IT!! d'oh!!!oh well. 
now all i have to worry about is NOT buying mods for the 337 till the warranty expires...







like that'll happen


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

sneek pics of the new ic mani's








enjoy


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (hkk735)*

those look just like mine except for lip on upper intake mani.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

same design will, just refined








seal welded and pulsed from inside ( for creating a vortex )


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (hkk735)*

For an mk 3, 4 or both?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MaxedOutCredit)*

both- the lower mani is the same if i am not mistaken http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (hkk735)*

I pretty sure the lowers are the same. But I've heard the bolt patterns to mount the upper to the lower is different. Who knows if it was a reliable scource though.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MaxedOutCredit)*

That's cool you decided to make these. That's would be the hardest part about intercooling the s/c. Good asking price too. Hopefully you get some business.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (Kierowca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kierowca* »_









grossroots racer look. sweet


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_I pretty sure the lowers are the same. But I've heard the bolt patterns to mount the upper to the lower is different. Who knows if it was a reliable scource though.


99% sure that the bolt pattern is the same- it seems to be the show mod for a while- put the mk4 upper in the mk3


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (hkk735)*

greg-- i know you want my head and tranny


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

wrong tranny will, saw some neat things this weekend, and will be exploring the wonderful world of rwd next racing season


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (hkk735)*

whaddya mean wrong tranny? you know you want it!


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

rwd vw my friend, i have found the way- now just trying to figure out what tranny i will run


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (hkk735)*

ah ha!!! use a driveshaft from the engine that will power my rear mounted tranny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

is this forum dead or what?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (BlackGTI2.0)*

I think it just went to sleep for a while.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hey guys I've got a Aquamist setup for sale. I believe its the 1S kit. Brand new never used-only opened to check fitment. Private message me if your intereseted.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

You should post here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1597604


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (BlackGTI2.0)*

I think is time for bbm....








100 post!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (jtreyesg2)*

Don't give up!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_I think is time for bbm....








100 post!!!!!!!!!!!!









Wow those BBM chargers are loud. At idle they sound like a fire truck. I was surprised by how many there were at H20.


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (TooLFan46n2)*

What hapen with the intercooler they say the'll came out?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_What hapen with the intercooler they say the'll came out?

the only fmic that was completed was mine-- but i sold the whole setup to hkk735 (greg) who helped me build it in the 1st place. 
and by help i mean he did about 98% of the work


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger*

Wondering what kind of aftermarket exhaust you SC'ed guy have??
I am currently looking at the milltek cat-back exhaust system. you think 2.5" piping too big for mk4 SC'ed 2.0L?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

get a stainless 2.5" catback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the difference between 2.25" and 2.5" on FI is like night and day.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Common wisdom on supercharged engines is that you want a bit of back pressure, so the most freely flowing exhaust is not the best. Having said that, I have the 2.5" Milltek on my car and I like it a lot. Did I make more or less power? I have no idea. I wonder if Neuspeed ever did a systematic test to find the best exhaust for our cars.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I went with a 2.5" (TT cat back with borla) knowing I was eventually going turbo so I wanted the bigger diameter. It worked well with the NS charger although was surprisingly quiet. As for back pressure I believe the cat will give you all the back pressure you need.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I think the amount of backpressure needed depends on what cam you are running. If you have a cam with a lot of overlap you want the backpressure to keep some of the boost pressure in the cylinders. Where I would think if you have a cam with little or no overlap you would gain from little backpresure. I am currently running the Neuspeed exhaust 2.25" and dont' have any complaints. It is 5 years old and starting to get loud. Might switch it out for a 2.5


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re:*

thanks for all the reply about the exhaust..
Anyone in tri-state with supercharger with 2.6 pulley and without water injection? Do you have problems during the summer?? how many of you think it's worth it to change the pulley? or it's a must?
I just installed the supercharger on my car for around 2 week. I am experiencing a little vibration around 2900rpm and up. the vibration is also like you have your audio very high on bass. Any one experience this problem before? is it normal?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

I am in the tristate with a 2.6 and no water. not experiencing any problems. Water injection can definatly help out though.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

This has to be the highest post-count and viewed thread I have ever seen







Close to 5k replies and over 100k views!!!
BUMP


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

I am in the tri-state and I was running the 2.5" pulley for alomst a year with no water injection. 
Smaller pulley is a must if you ask me  Once you get used to the stock power swap out the pulley and it will make it fun again


----------



## porcha (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

I've just bought a 2.6" pulley....do I need to get a smaller belt too 
I'm going from the stock 2.8" to the 2.6"....
help a nub out


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (porcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porcha* »_I've just bought a 2.6" pulley....do I need to get a smaller belt too 
I'm going from the stock 2.8" to the 2.6"....
help a nub out

Maybe not. Only if you notice it slipping. However, if you do, here are the belts you need:
*MKIV Belts*
Gates Micro-V K060825 (82.5" or 2110mm)
Dayco Poly Cog 5060835 (83.5" or 2120mm) (alternate part number 6PK2120)

*MKIII Belts*
Dayco Poly Cog 5060805 (80.5")
Drive Rite 5060810DR (81")


----------



## porcha (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

thx <3


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (porcha)*

you need a belt in and around the size of 6PK1000
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (GTi_94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_you need a belt in and around the size of 6PK1000
cheers,
Bryan

That is about half the size you need. That is only 1000mm (1 meter) and is way too short. Ths sizes I listed above are what you need.


----------



## porcha (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

got my 2.6" pulley and put it in but only got a lb of boost...i thought it was supposed to get 1.5...meh...feels the same to me...I'm only getting 5lbs of boost too at full throttle...is something robbing me of power somewhere? possibly the stock fuel pump and injectors? or possibly a loose belt?...i've got a foam filter too....unlike many of the people on here using a cone filter...would the foam filter be robbing me of air and i just cant draw it in fast enough? might i need to dump air on the intake with some clever ducting?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (porcha)*

i bet you have a vac leak somewhere. i was making ~ 8 psi with the 2.6 pulley.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

could be a vac leak, but I think more likely your belt is slipping. I would also consider getting a k&n drop in filter if you plan on keeping the stock airbox.


----------



## porcha (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

i do not have the stock airbox..its one of those long aluminum pipes with a neuspeed foam filter on the end
i was thinking it might be belt slippage too...ive only had it on for a day and i notice sometimes when i gave it some gas, i wasn't able to boost out of the vacuum
micronerd: it may be so....i took it to a mechanic about 3 months ago when the cel came on.....they said there was a vacuum leak but the engine was so modified that they didn't know exactly where and just used something to plug the leak...
this happened about 2 weeks after i owned the car so i had no idea where to start


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (porcha)*

For those who are running aquamist what nozzles are you running? and where do you have it located?
There are three spots that it can be located but not sure if anything before the roots are safe for them or not. Thanks


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

i was running the 0.7mm nozzle just after the rotors (to prevent corrosion), just above the neuspeed badge on the charger.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

Howdy!
It seems the Pulleyboys.com is closed so i'm asking this community if anyone would tell me were to get a small pulley for the sc.
I already have the 2.6, now winter is coming so i'm willing to try a 2.4 or 2.5
without aquamist.
Thanks


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

maybe a 2.5... not 2.4 without water or ic...


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Is it possible to change the pulley with supercharger on the car? or is it a must to take out the supercharger in order to change the pulley??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VW2.0NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2.0NY* »_Is it possible to change the pulley with supercharger on the car? or is it a must to take out the supercharger in order to change the pulley??

It's "possible" but not likely or recommended. Trust me, you will save time by removing the charger. It's not as scary as it seems!


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_maybe a 2.5... not 2.4 without water or ic...

I ran the 2.5" all year with no problems (no aquamist), should be fine in the winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *VW2.0NY* »_Is it possible to change the pulley with supercharger on the car? or is it a must to take out the supercharger in order to change the pulley??

I was able to change the pulley on the car, but I think I got lucky, if it doesnt come off by nudg'ing it do not force it, take the charger off and remove it with a pully puller (I rented one from Autozone and then ended up not needing it).


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

did pulleyboys.com really close? i need a 2.3" pulley if anyone has one


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*

Wich pulley do you have right now?


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

In fact anyone has a 2.5 to sell??


----------



## porcha (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

yea, i was getting belt slippage, the tensioner pulley was not tightened down, we tried tightening it down and thought we had it but it looks like its slipping again, my belt is only halfway on the pulley
another thing ive noticed is...i get no boost in 1st gear, it starts with a vaccuum of about 25 and you gun it and get up to about -5, then when you go into any of the other gears, you get +5 all the time, throughout the entire rpm span. I've also switched from a foam neuspeed filter to a cone k&n filter
anyone know how to tighten that tensioner pulley without it spinning?


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

i have a 2.4 pulley and i need a 2.3 instead.


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (porcha)*

maybe you should put alittle bit of loctite on the bolt but make sure to tighten it right away before it dries to get the right torque on the bolt. 
you should be getting boost in all gears on WOT but you'll see more boost in 3rd and 4th gears. i really doubt that the type of filter really has anything to do with your boosting problems.
the tensioner pulley shouldn't be spinning at all while your tightening it. make sure you use a old style torque wrench while using a socket to tighten the tensioner bolt.


----------



## porcha (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*

how much tq on the tensioner?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (porcha)*

35 ft/lbs should be good. Also, you can get a larger tensioner pulley.
http://www.fennerindustrial.co....html


Fenner Industrial makes the tensioner pulley for the Neuspeed supercharger. When going with a smaller pulley, such as a 2.4" or 2.5" pulley from PulleyBoys, you may need to get a larger tensioner pulley along with a smaller belt to fit the charger without slipping.

The part number for the Fenner Drive I use is FA3250, which has the same overall diameter as the stock pulley, but without the flanges. The full application guide is in the Documents and Pubs section. http://www.msnusers.com/JettaR...c.pdf

Contact: Fenner Drives at (800) 327-2288



_Modified by JettaRed at 9:58 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*

Pulley Boys is temporarily closed. The owner has been hospitalized for an extended time. There is no ETA on his recovery and I have no information about his condition.
He is in periodic contact with the admins at the Bonneville Club.
There may be periodic updates here. http://www.bonnevilleclub.com/...24458


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (greyhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyhare* »_Pulley Boys is temporarily closed. The owner has been hospitalized for an extended time. There is no ETA on his recovery and I have no information about his condition.
He is in periodic contact with the admins at the Bonneville Club.
There may be periodic updates here. http://www.bonnevilleclub.com/...24458

we wish him a speedy recovery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok so that's it???
No one on earth has a 2.5 pulley or less to sell?


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

Hi, I'm from chile and I'm coming on dic 26 to boreal ski resort, lake tahoe, I'm going to work (Only an excuse to go ski and buy my wished charger), anyone in the area how guide my in the purchase of it. I really need to see by my one if it worth the money. thanks


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_Hi, I'm from chile and I'm coming on dic 26 to boreal ski resort, lake tahoe, I'm going to work (Only an excuse to go ski and buy my wished charger), anyone in the area how guide my in the purchase of it. I really need to see by my one if it worth the money. thanks

I would first talk to neuspeed about the chip availability for you ecu number


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

Talk to the Pontiac folks.
The series 1 3800's used the m62. the pulleys are interchangeable.
The series 2 3800's used the m90, pulleys are not interchangeable. Besides they are in the 3" range.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

so can we use some of the Pontiac pulleys?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Gtyess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtyess* »_so can we use some of the Pontiac pulleys?

I don't think so. I think the off-set may be different. Has anyone tried contacting any of the PulleyBoys retailers listed on their site?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

The pontiac pullies are NOT interchangeable. I bought one from Brian and the offset was too small. The pulley was too close to the motor and I could never get my belt to not slip. I gave him the original dimensions of the Neuspeed Pulley so he could make them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope he gets well, because he is the only source for a pulley smaller than 2.6" that fits.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Yeah, I ended up using one of their old style pulleys with a washer to get the offset right. That one was a 2.6" and worked great, but I've long since moved to the new style 2.4" with the correct offset. So I guess if you could find a pulley with the wrong offset but otherwise compatible, then you could make it work.


----------



## porcha (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (jcha)*

yea so my timing belt pulley wasn't moving and I blew my ignition coil
supercharger down atm


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (porcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porcha* »_yea so my timing belt pulley wasn't moving and I blew my ignition coil
supercharger down atm


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

i miss my s/c







. however, i rest easy knowing that it (and the fmic) are in good hands with greg (hkk735). i'm anxious to help him finish the install and get that thing running right, sans stand alone. 
mbn = microbionerd, not stand alone wiring guru


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I will compare the offset of a stock NS pulley with a stock Pontiac M62 pulley this weekend.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (greyhare)*

My bad.
The Pontiac pulley has 8mm less off set.
One option would be to take a NS pulley to a good machine shop and have them make one in whatever diameter you want. Pricey though.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Wahoo*

Yessss the pulleuyboys web site is open, I just ordered the 2.5 pulley


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Wahoo (Gtyess)*

Previously in the post. [pg 6. (post by jettared)] This was stated about Fuel Injectors:
{Replacing the injectors was not too hard, other than I had to remove the charger to do it. The injectors are Ford Motorsport injectors, but they are made by Bosch. The data sheet came with them and they were all flow rated at 24.3 lbs at 45 psi. That equates to around 255cc. I got these from http://www.jdsperformance.com for only $25 a piece! That's a lot better than $83 each from RC Engineering or $125 each for OEM G60 injectors, especially if I'm experimenting.}
I checked out the website above and could not find the injectors. Where else can i find them. and did you run into any problems down the road? It seemed to be the only post you mentioned them. I know this is stirring up old stuff. But thanks for any info. 
If they don't sell these now. What size injectors should i get. I have a nitrous system runnin with my charger so i was thinkin around 255cc. is that enough??



_Modified by Kojak27 at 10:50 PM 11-8-2004_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Wahoo (Kojak27)*

That was eons ago. JDSPerformance quit selling them just about as long ago, also. However, do an Internet search for "Ford Motorsport Injectors" and see what you come up with.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

is there much point to putting in bigger injectors if you have no way to dial them in? Kojak do you plan on going stand alone or getting a custom chip? Hooters was fun on Saturday, we gotta do that again some time soon, I will try not to get as drunk







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Adding larger injectors will richen you out in open loop, but in closed loop you'll still run 14.7. 
If you want a play, I'd reccomend a slightly larger injector than stock - 24# or even 30# with a piggyback MAF calibrator such as a split second or AFC


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Yeha, i was thinking S-AFC to start, I'd love to go stand alone but i haven't found any kits. Do they even make them for less than $1k? 
Yeah pete hooters was fun, and about the drunk thing, I should have been drunk as well. But i had stuff to do the next day


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Wahoo (Gtyess)*

As noted above, Pulley Boys is back up.
I work with one of the admins from the Bonneville club; he has been in direct contact with Brian. Short story, how long they are up is unsure so, if you want a pulley order it NOW. Expect an extended lead time as he is getting swamped.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Kojak27)*

I was nosing over lean at 5000rpm. Went from 12:1 @ 5000 to 17:1 at 6500.
I went too 225cc injectors and a 70mm MAF to correct the bottom end richening.
Now running 12:1 all the way to 6800.
After I get the head reworked I am looking at going to around 360cc injectors with custom chip.
NS must assume that no one spends much time at the upper end. They run the injectors at scary high duty cycles to keep the top end from going too lean. (98%+ by VAG-Com)


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Wahoo (Gtyess)*

is anyone here running a 2.3 inch pulley how much boost/ how dangerous is it?
and where is the best place to get an aquamist system, is there a certain part number that is best?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Wahoo (1shavedvdub)*

someone on here has a 2.3" 
http://www.kcsaab.com for aquamist. --> also shown on page 1 of this mammoth thread


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Wahoo (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Going on soon.
The fabricator just finished my tank. Aquamist works better with a water supply.
Getting shorter belt this weekend.
It has been cold enough lately I may put it on before I finish the tank mounts.


----------



## 97-GTI-SC (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Wahoo (greyhare)*

need some help. I don't know if its the cold or that the idlerpulleys are a year old but it seems that the bearingsin the pulley for the tensioner are bad.







They squeek untill they warm up (about 5 minutes)Has this happened to anyone else?







oh, and I'm not a newb, my old user name just stopped working.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Wahoo (97-GTI-SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97-GTI-SC* »_need some help. I don't know if its the cold or that the idlerpulleys are a year old but it seems that the bearingsin the pulley for the tensioner are bad.







They squeek untill they warm up (about 5 minutes)Has this happened to anyone else?







oh, and I'm not a newb, my old user name just stopped working. 

It's not the bearings; it's the belt. Hit it with some belt dressing. The belt rubs against the flange on the pulley wheel.


----------



## 97-GTI-SC (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Wahoo (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
It's not the bearings; it's the belt. Hit it with some belt dressing. The belt rubs against the flange on the pulley wheel.

Belt dressing! Duh! I don't know how many times you've mentioned it throughout this thread. I geuss I just didn't think







Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*2.5!!!!Yeah baby!!!*

Thanks Pulleyboys!!!! 
Next week i'll have this installed, more boost!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

122 pages and over 4 thousand posts.What's the power output up to now?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_122 pages and over 4 thousand posts.What's the power output up to now?

Damn, I feel like I just got punched in the stomach!








Seriously, I haven't looked for more power in a long time, mostly because it's not there to be found! I knew this going in. I know there are others trying with the whole intercooler business, but we have yet to really see results. I've been really happy with my charger though. It's been fun, reliable and easy to maintain. Fast?? Eh, good enough.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*power*

power, well do you remember the pre supercharger era on your 2.0, caus thats what it is a 2.slow. 
Now with the charger i can pass soccer moms in mini vans, something that was impossible before


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: power (Gtyess)*

was wondering if you guys think a nitrous halo mister would work if sprayed onto the charger or intake manifold?


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: power (GOGOVDUBER)*

No. But if the spray somehow made its way to the intake tract...


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: power (bulldog2.G)*

Hi. I need to ask a technical question.
I own a Brazilian 2002 golf MK4 2.0 drive by wire, I call neuspeed to check the ability of the supercharger kit for my car... the thing is that my car ecu program is different from cars that go to USA, so..... they haven't the program for my ecu (06A 906 032 KK)....
without the chip upgrade I'm scrud and I won't be able to buy the kit...
Please help me...


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*

you can always run water injection on that eaton type of charger on my eaton i was getting alot of heat i added the water injection and wow feels like a diffrent car already , and now i just need a front mount intercooler i have a stock g60 one at the moment but it not in a nice spot get very little flow


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: power (wolf rocco)*

I have 2.3 inch pulley brand new that i will sell if anyone wants it 85 shipped


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: power (1shavedvdub)*

I am currenty running with the 2.6" pulley making 150 whp and 160 wtq. I will be adding water injection sometime this winter, and might switch to a 2.5" pulley. Once I get the water injection in I will dyno again to see what my Air/Fuel is like and post numbers. 
My previous dyno my air fuel was good but top end was starting to go lean in relation to the rest. I was at about 13:1 at 6000 RPM. My limiter is set to 6200 since I don't make that much power above there.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: power (wolf rocco)*

Wolf Rocco: where were you injecting the water on your Eaton? Before after root? I am trying to figure out where I wanna position my nozzle. not sure if I should be feeding water through the roots.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: power (97 Golf SC)*

mines after the root im not sure before would be a good idea because of the heat may screw up the internals can i see a full view of a Xflow setup i may beable to help with nozzle location i may even slow mine down about 5 % because im making over 15 psi at the moment and my outlet for the eatons not the best for flowing


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: power (wolf rocco)*

I don't have a picture, but I am sure there are plenty floating around in this thread. I know where to place it on the manifold after the roots. Was just questioning before or after the roots. I was thinking the same problem with it before the roots.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: power (97 Golf SC)*

I ran it before the rotors and didn't have a problem, but I can't say what the long term results would be. Magnuson/Eaton would always say not to, but Brad at KCSaab said a lot of guys using Eaton chargers on BMWs would run it before the rotors without any problems.
I never noticed any difference running the water before versus after the rotors, though logically you would think running before would be more effective.


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: power (1shavedvdub)*

i have a 2.4 i can trade you for your 2.3. lmk thanks
anyone else running underdrive pullies on there 2.0sc besides me? i'm loving the throttle response but im only boosting 5-6psi max. feels pretty so far but i'm looking for a little more boost and im not sure i want to go back to the stock pullies. what do you guys think?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: power (GOGOVDUBER)*

with a 2.4" you should be making double that amount of boost. with my 2.4" and aquamist i buried my boost gauge at 15 psi regualrly... i also blew my motor...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: power (MicrobiologyNerd)*

he is running underdrive pullies . . . hence the lower boost numbers. 
What underdrive pulley are you running? Let us know how much boost you run with the 2.3" pulley.


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: power (97 Golf SC)*

i have the ecs underdrive pulley set. right now i only have the 2.4" SC pulley and im hitting about 5-6psi at WOT (when i had the stock 2.6" pulley i was only seeing about 3psi) so hopefully a 2.3" will give me around 8psi i hope or else i'll be forced to take off the underdrive pulleys.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: power (GOGOVDUBER)*

At what RPM are you seening these boost numbers? Redline or like 4000?


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_Hi. I need to ask a technical question.
I own a Brazilian 2002 golf MK4 2.0 drive by wire, I call neuspeed to check the ability of the supercharger kit for my car... the thing is that my car ecu program is different from cars that go to USA, so..... they haven't the program for my ecu (06A 906 032 KK)....
without the chip upgrade I'm scrud and I won't be able to buy the kit...
Please help me...


Anyone know an alternative chip upgraded?????????????


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*

An underdrive pulley with the supercharger????








Bad idea no?


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*



jtreyesg2 said:


> have the ecs underdrive pulley set. right now i only have the 2.4" SC pulley and im hitting about 5-6psi at WOT (when i had the stock 2.6" pulley i was only seeing about 3psi) so hopefully a 2.3" will give me around 8psi i hope or else i'll be forced to take off the underdrive pulleys. QUOTE]
> 
> An underdrive pulley set draws the power from the supercharger belt in turn deprives your S/C from the ammount of boost you can achive. An underdrive pulley set want's to give your crank more power, not your S/C. So in turn Take off your underdrive pullies. install the 2.3 and you should see double digit boost easy. I have the 2.8 and i see 7 lbs of boost.
> (if what i stated above is incorrect please correct me. All i know is that an underdrive pulley kit is not a performance upgrade for a S/C)
> I hope this helps.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: power (Kojak27)*

What GOGOVDUBER is trying to do. Or at least what I think he is trying to do it run underdrive pullies which will free up power from accessories like the power steering and AC. But also run a much smaller pulley like the 2.3" which will keep boost numbers in a reasonable range. Underdrive pulleys aren't bad for a supercharger just as long as you keep the correct ratio between the crank and charger.

Also I don't think anyone has been able to run a 2.4 or 2.3 on a stock crank pulley without causing damage.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: power (97 Golf SC)*

I did (2.4") for a long time without doing damage.


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: power (JettaRed)*

[QUOTE. What GOGOVDUBER is trying to do. Or at least what I think he is trying to do it run underdrive pullies which will free up power from accessories like the power steering and AC. But also run a much smaller pulley like the 2.3" which will keep boost numbers in a reasonable rangeQUOTE]
Why would you try and free up power and run a smaller pulley regardless. and only produce a minimal ammount of boost. I have the 2.8 and i se 7lbs. Now why would i go out and spend $200 + on a pulley set. and another $80 for a 2.3 pulley when i'll only see maybe 1lb increase. I say return/sell the Underdrive pulley buy a 2.4/2.5 and you'll be running about 10+ Psi wich equates to more power. 
In essence he is trying to "free up" power in one place, he is loosing power over all.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: power (Kojak27)*

well i know with my setup i get about 200 deg of leaving air im not sure how the water injection at high rpms hitting the internals will work i dont want to try it at the moment it would be a great idea to cool the temp of the charger down . but my setup works great so far now i just need a srt 4 intercooler and make it work on car .
at idle im getting 5 psi in my outlet so im hoping to modd a stock m90 outlet to replace my restrictive one 
here is a pic of my setup i have changed alot since this pic like clamps and hoses and added a BOV 
here is the link to more of the pics http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1366987


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: power (wolf rocco)*

has anyone ran a nitrous system with the S/C?
i have a Zex wet kit and im planning to get the S/C before the end of the winter.
right now i have a 75hp shot
thanks


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: power (golfzex)*

I have the same setup, however. I have yet to run the ZEX. I am waiting for some DYno time first. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: power*








" BORDER="0">


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: power (Kojak27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kojak27* »_I have the same setup, however. I have yet to run the ZEX. I am waiting for some DYno time first. I'll let you know how it comes out.

thanks man, ill be waitin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: power (golfzex)*

Anyone have any advice for running a 2.2" pulley on my charger? I called Neuspeed and they said all I would need to do is use 100 octane fuel, which I have been for the last week, in anticipation of putting in the new pulley.
I'm sorry if this has already come up in the last 117 pages!!!... but this is the first time I saw this thread, and there's no way I'm reading all of that...
Thank you for any input.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: power (sinahmadi)*

2.2" is REALLY small. You'll boost high, but the temps are going to be high, as well. That's why Neuspeed said to go with 100 octane--US octane rating! I'm not sure what benefit you will get bacause I was hitting 12 psi and higher with the 2.4". I don't think you want to boost much higher on an engine with a 10:1 compression ratio.
I'm not sure it will be cost effective.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: power (JettaRed)*

yeah, 2.2 is REALLY PUSHING IT. smallest i've seen is 2.3" with aquamist. i'd start there. maybe fmic through hkk735 like i did. just dont do stand alone and you can keep your ride


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: power (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_yeah, 2.2 is REALLY PUSHING IT. smallest i've seen is 2.3" with aquamist. i'd start there. maybe fmic through hkk735 like i did. just dont do stand alone and you can keep your ride









Why not standalone?
Standalone can be just as reliable as a daily driven system!
I've had SDS on my daily driven Golf for the last 8 months. It hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: power (StevenT)*

I wouldn't be suprised if you were to blow your motor within the first couple pulls. The 2.4 provides 15psi which is nuts for a non intercooled, chip controlled motor at 10:1 compression with weak internals. Just nuts. 
The 2.2 is going to give you like 20psi. I don't think the stock coil can fire off that much mixture! There's no way you have the fuel for it, and even at 100 octane you're still going to be exceeding the ignition map. 
We can tell you how to do it right if you really want to crank the 2.2 pulley. You won't be pleased with what we will say is required...


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: power (StevenT)*

Sorry for interupt. but this is very important.... what would hapend if I run the charger without the p-chip?????


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*

When you make any boost the car will ping, shudder, and bog... 
Not enough boost to blow the motor, but bad nonetheless. If you do drive without the P chip, watch your boost gauge. Don't exceed 5" of vacuum


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: power (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_
Why not standalone?
Standalone can be just as reliable as a daily driven system!
I've had SDS on my daily driven Golf for the last 8 months. It hasn't let me down yet.

i'm not denying stand alone... thing is when i put the tec2 in my car, i had a crappy harness to start with that was hacked to pieces from previous owner. we tried to install on that and it led to a world of poop and ultimatey i ended up parting the car. oh well, i love my 337


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: power (2kjettaguy)*

what should I do if I can't get a chip for my car specs???


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_what should I do if I can't get a chip for my car specs???

If neuspeed doesn't make a chip for your ECU then you either have to change ECU's which I am not sure if it is possible. Or go with a stand alone or SDS to tune it.


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: power (97 Golf SC)*

my car is made in Brazil.. (drive by wire)... what about buying another chip from Brazil? would it make any difference?? I know there is plenty o turbo tunning or the 2.0 engine...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*

If you can find a forced induction chip for your ECU code, give it a shot. Don't use any chip not designed for forced induction.


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: power (2kjettaguy)*

Okay, so lets hear it. What do you recommend I need to run a 2.2" pulley?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: power (sinahmadi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinahmadi* »_Okay, so lets hear it. What do you recommend I need to run a 2.2" pulley?

An intercooler, lower compression pistons, and a custom chip. But for that, you may as well go with a turbo kit.


_Modified by JettaRed at 8:29 AM 11-29-2004_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: power (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
An intercooler, lower compression pistons, and a custom chip. But for that, you may as well go with a turbo kit.
_Modified by JettaRed at 8:29 AM 11-29-2004_

and for this kind of $$ in a 2.slow, it aint worth it unless you want to throw $$ away. in that case, send some my way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_my car is made in Brazil.. (drive by wire)... what about buying another chip from Brazil? would it make any difference?? I know there is plenty o turbo tunning or the 2.0 engine...

A turbo and supercharger do not behave the same. You should sent an email to Neuspeed ([email protected]) to see how they map the chip. I suspect they map the fuel delivery based on throttle position, rpm, o2 sensor input, MAF sensor input, etc. The 2.0 doesn't have a boost sensor, so it won't be based on boost.
A turbo's boost is not linear based on rpm, where a supercharger's is. I'm not sure a turbo chip would work well, but it may.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

For what its worth I tried running the Neuspeed supercharger chip + 4 bar FPR on my turbo setup when I first got it installed and the car was not driveable. I think using a turbo chip would yield not enough fuel in low RPM's and possible too much fuel at the spool point and prolly about the same up top.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

The problem I had was the car would bog really bad around 2500 RPM, im guessing because it was expecting a few psi of boost and since the turbo doesnt fully spool till 3000 the car would bog and misfire. As soon as the turbo spooled it took off. It was freaking annoying and I basically parked the car untill I bought injectors and a custom chip from Colin at TT. If you called him and explained the characteristics of the supercharger (Where boost starts, etc...) I bet he oculd make a decent chip. I heard a rhumour he did the BBM supercharger chip so he must have some experience with SC chips and I know hes done several turbo chips.
He does good work I highly recomend him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: power (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
A turbo and supercharger do not behave the same. You should sent an email to Neuspeed ([email protected]) to see how they map the chip. I suspect they map the fuel delivery based on throttle position, rpm, o2 sensor input, MAF sensor input, etc. The 2.0 doesn't have a boost sensor, so it won't be based on boost.
A turbo's boost is not linear based on rpm, where a supercharger's is. I'm not sure a turbo chip would work well, but it may.


I e-mail neuspeed and they said they won't be able to do nothing with it, they don't do special chips, I said the ecu practicaly the same (my ecu number is 06A 906 032 KK), even I'll pay more...


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: power*

Wow this thread is back in business! Even the old guard comes and visit(micro and jetta red)
I have installed the 2.5 pulley, outside temperature is near freezing in Montreal. I'm getting near 9 psi of boost at full throttle and having a lot of fun on highway exit ramps











_Modified by Gtyess at 7:37 PM 11-29-2004_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: power (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
and for this kind of $$ in a 2.slow, it aint worth it unless you want to throw $$ away. in that case, send some my way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


some people like to be different and tune a 2.0
its not throwing your money away if its what u want to do with ur car.
go flame someone else


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: power (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_

some people like to be different and tune a 2.0
its not throwing your money away if its what u want to do with ur car.
go flame someone else









Whoa! Slow down cowpoke. Go back to page 107 in the thread and start reading before you start bustin' on MicroNerd. If anyone knows about throwing money around, he does!


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: power (Kojak27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kojak27* »_[QUOTE. What GOGOVDUBER is trying to do. Or at least what I think he is trying to do it run underdrive pullies which will free up power from accessories like the power steering and AC. But also run a much smaller pulley like the 2.3" which will keep boost numbers in a reasonable rangeQUOTE]
Why would you try and free up power and run a smaller pulley regardless. and only produce a minimal ammount of boost. I have the 2.8 and i se 7lbs. Now why would i go out and spend $200 + on a pulley set. and another $80 for a 2.3 pulley when i'll only see maybe 1lb increase. I say return/sell the Underdrive pulley buy a 2.4/2.5 and you'll be running about 10+ Psi wich equates to more power. 
In essence he is trying to "free up" power in one place, he is loosing power over all.

umm dont assume something before you write a negative post! i had the underdrive pullies long before the SC was even out yet along with all the other bolt-ons i had bought for my 2.doh. anyways i love the acceleration and throttle response i get from the UD pullies so they will be staying on and i will be getting a 2.3" for the charger and hopefully get around 6-8psi at 6000/rpms.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: power (GOGOVDUBER)*

GOGO, don't take my posts being negative to your setup. I can see exactly what you have and how it can provide more throttle response. Also someone on here was talking about a 2.2 pulley. If you want, you should look into that. Essentially in the end if you can end up with the same pulley ratio as the stock crank and a 2.6" charger I would say try for that. Not sure what the stock crank diameter or the underdrive diameter is.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: power (sinahmadi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinahmadi* »_Okay, so lets hear it. What do you recommend I need to run a 2.2" pulley?

Well, here goes








The 2.2 is going to be pushing alot more air into your engine. With this comes alot of heat, and the need for more fuel. The first issue I will address will be the heat. 
You really need an intercooler. Sure, you can go without. You can lower your compression to reduce detonation, but remember compression makes power! Lowering your compression to shove in hot air is counterproductive compared to blowing a cool charge into a higher compression - both tuned well of course. 
My reccomendation for an intercooler would be a bolt in water cooled exchager like the Hyundai charger setup we were posting about a long time ago. It's really simple actually if you have the tools to do it or the money to hand it over to someone who does. I'll get into my design for this more if you want... it's invasive and will void the warranty on the charger. 
Secondly, you need engine management. There's no getting around this. You're going to be pushing alot more air into the engine. More boost must be accompanied by more fuel and a perfectly timed spark. You have a couple options ranging from really expensive to cheap. Generally, the less you spend the more of a pain in the ass you're looking at. Example - hooking up a piggyback is a pain in the ass. You're out there blindly tapping wires and changing voltages until you get what you want. The car could not run for crap, or run like a dream. It's all what knowledge and time you put into it. 
Spending the money on standalone engine management is really rewarding. Buy a new kit, not anyone's hacked up junk. Realize what stuff you're going to need to add / mod /remove from day 1. Using SDS for example. You will need to add an OBD1 ABA throttle body, buy or source a connector with pins for the TB and swap that into the standalone harness. You are going to need to add a hall sensor to your crank pulley and have it adjusted using a timing light. etc, etc... it's alot more of an install but a better car in the end. 
For both, you will need larger injectors. The stock 19#ers are DONE at 5psi. The charger kit runs lean stock IMO. 
To re-address compression... you don't have to lower compression. Keep in mind though that detonation can kill a motor in under a second. If you don't know you're basics, you can say "was that a misfire, what's going on?" and in that time period melt the back off a piston and be looking at alot more work. Trust me - I blew one with ease. Didn't have a clue what I was doing besides playing with fuel. AEG pistons are WEAK. 
Anyways, high compression motors are a blast. For a saftey net I'd reccomend 9:1 compression. Especially if you are new to tuning. 
There's more to it, feel free to ask any questions if you are confused. I'm not here to lecture... I've been supercharged, built a custom turbo setup (a few times), blow some stuff up... now running a stock 2.0 again. Ask away! 
Evan


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: power (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Whoa! Slow down cowpoke. Go back to page 107 in the thread and start reading before you start bustin' on MicroNerd. If anyone knows about throwing money around, he does!









thanks bill. 
and for the record, i'm not taking shots at the 2.0. i loved my 2.0 jetta. what people must realize is that given that motor, unless you do some overhauling on the internals you can only squeeze out so much hp safely. if you go back and look at my fmic/tec2 setup thats what i tried to do. 
any smart person should realize that the amount of $$ you're throwing into a project might not be returning what you expect on the dyno in the end. this is when you have to change your project or scrap it all together. personally, i had enough frustrations with my 1st stand alone install and after hearing the expert opinions that i needed to redo my whole harness i gave up and parted out my ride. 
however, not all is lost. greg (hkk735), who did all the welding for my fmic bought my charger and fmic setup for a 2.0 that he picked up. what we started will be finished so please be patient. 
... and do your homework before attacking anyone


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: power (2kjettaguy)*

A 2.2 pulley is







unless you have that beast intercooled your probably going to lose power from timing being pulled. Not to mention you are way outside the effciency range of the charger. I also believe all that extra heat is going to eat off the teflon coating on your rotors - something I and many (4 others I know of) experienced running a smaller pulley in a warm climate.

_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_
For both, you will need larger injectors. The stock 19#ers are DONE at 5psi. The charger kit runs lean stock IMO. 


I really disagree with this. I had 2 dyno's done at NGP with a 2.6" running a peak of 9psi in the summer and my A/F was almost to rich, and only at 6700 RPM did it come down to 14.0 AF. My AF guage always read full rich under 3/4 or more throttle.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: power (TooLFan46n2)*

If anyone is interested I have the following items for sale:
(1) 2.4" Pulley - New Never installed $80 shipped
(1) Mercedes "Kompressor" badge used $20 shipped


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: power (TooLFan46n2)*

Hey Toolfan, do you have a scan of those dyno charts? What were your AFRs during the pull?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: power (2kjettaguy)*

Evan,
I'll look around I've since moved but I've got the file on disc somewhere. I was pulling 10 AF around max tq (3400 RPM, IIRC) and then it slowly trickled down from there. I thought I had a bad 02 the first time and went for another run later and pulled the same AF's.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: power (TooLFan46n2)*

I also ran with the 2.6" pulley and my Air Fuels were fine. Top end get close to 13 or so. But there is no need to take it above 6200. RPM which is where my Rev limiter is set at now.


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_

I e-mail neuspeed and they said they won't be able to do nothing with it, they don't do special chips, I said the ecu practicaly the same (my ecu number is 06A 906 032 KK), even I'll pay more...

Ok. me again....








I think GIAC can make me a chip. I thinkthat, but I don't have a definitive answer, What it'll be running the charger with GIAC?????, I know giac make a chip for the vf-engineering MK3 supercharger...
sorry if I boder you in any way....just need a little help...
I can't contact autotech and techtonics...


_Modified by jtreyesg2 at 12:33 PM 12-1-2004_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_
Ok. me again....








I think GIAC can make me a chip. I thinkthat, but I don't have a definitive answer, What it'll be running the charger with GIAC?????, I know giac make a chip for the vf-engineering MK3 supercharger...
sorry if I boder you in any way....just need a little help...
I can't contact autotech and techtonics...
_Modified by jtreyesg2 at 12:33 PM 12-1-2004_

Have you guys tried Techtonics Tuning? I would think that would be your best bet. They sell turbo chips for $200 and will remap them according to your A/F dynos.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: power (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I also ran with the 2.6" pulley and my Air Fuels were fine. Top end get close to 13 or so. But there is no need to take it above 6200. RPM which is where my Rev limiter is set at now.


Ryan, did you get the Aquamist hooked up yet?


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: power (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Have you guys tried Techtonics Tuning? I would think that would be your best bet. They sell turbo chips for $200 and will remap them according to your A/F dynos.

yeah. but where do I get the correct parameters?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: power (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_
yeah. but where do I get the correct parameters?


Talk to Colin, give him your specs he will come up with a chip. You install it and see how it runs, get a dyno with a wide band, call him back tell him where it needs work and he makes you a revamp for $25. Do that a few times and you should have a good chip. The other option is to go see some one like Jeff Atwood (jefnes3) in CT, he will make a custom chip on your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: power (general problem)*

What did you guys with the smaller pulleys (2.4", 2.3") do with the belts? I've got the 2.2" pulley, and I'm finding the belt is now too large, and I'm having a tough time getting a smaller one.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: power (TooLFan46n2)*

Na, not installed yet. 
Right now I have in the works Aquamist, 2Y close ratio trans, and working on removing secondary air pump and installing a header. This should all be in by spring. Once they are in I will get another Dyno done with Air/Fuel and let you guys know the results. Should be an improvement on my 150 whp and 160 wtq.


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: power (sinahmadi)*

what are you running that 2.2" pulley with? do you have underdrive pullies like me or are you just going for really high boost if you are i hope you have aquamist or something to cool the temps down...i'll try and check my belt that im using with my 2.4" pulley and you can size it down from there. let me know if you want to trade pullies because if your running that small of a pulley on the stock crankshaft pulley







your looking for trouble without some way to cool the intake charge...


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: power (GOGOVDUBER)*

I'm only running 9 psi with it right now, but I think that's because of the original belt. I'm talking with a friend right now about a custom intercooler for it. All I've done so far is put in Denso IK24 Iridium plugs. I don't plan on driving the car much longer (another week, maybe), before it goes away for the weekend.


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: power (sinahmadi)*

wait im sorry what pulley are you getting 9psi from, not the 2.2" right? actually i cant help with the belt size because i removed my AC so im using an even smaller belt but you can take a long piece of string and run through all the pullies to get the length required and take that to your local autoparts store and they should be able to size up a belt for you.


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: power (GOGOVDUBER)*

Yes, it is the 2.2" I'm getting 9 psi from. I can't get a car parts source to find me a belt because they don't have any belts that have ridges on both sides. I'm not sure where I can look...


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Try a belt with ridges on one side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Sorry if I missed it, are you the guy running power pullies?


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (general problem)*

That can't work, can it? It wraps around pulleys both on top, and below, so it needs to be ridged on both sides. I don't see how it would work.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (sinahmadi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinahmadi* »_That can't work, can it? It wraps around pulleys both on top, and below, so it needs to be ridged on both sides. I don't see how it would work.

Don't worry, a single-sided belt WILL work. The flat side only touches the A/C pulley. Trust me, I ran probably at least 40,000 miles with a single sided belt with NO problems--no slipping or shredding.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: power (sinahmadi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinahmadi* »_Yes, it is the 2.2" I'm getting 9 psi from. I can't get a car parts source to find me a belt because they don't have any belts that have ridges on both sides. I'm not sure where I can look...

The double-sided belts were custom made for Neuspeed by a company in Germany that makes OEM belts for VW. I looked into having them make a custom length, double-sided belt when I first started using a smaller pulley (2.5" and 2.4"). Because of the minimum run order, it would have cost over $1000! So, I went with a shorter single-sided belt off the rack--it worked.


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (sinahmadi)*

a single sided belt will work with no problems. im using a single sided belt along with most of the other guys on here.
can you explain what exactly you are running with your SC because if you only running 9psi of boost and are not using underdrive pullies as i am then either you have a bad boost gauge or you have something wrong with your setup that can lead to some serious problems. 
if you are running a 2.2" pulley with the stock crank pulley then you should be seeing really high crazy boost number with a 2.2" pulley and you would definitely need alot more supplementary upgrades in ecu management, intercooling, fuel delivery and so forht so be careful before you blow the poop out of your engine
what do you think jettared i hope you can chime in here..


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*

As I said on the previous page, a 2.2 pulley is too agressive with everything else stock and no water or intercooler. I hit 15 psi once or twice with the 2.4" pulley in cold weather. I didn't hold it very long (like a second or two) and I was running with water injection.


----------



## porcha (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

anyone know why I'm not getting above 5psi boost in cold weather with a 2.6" pulley, I'm using an 80.5" belt, got the same psi with the 82" belt, also have upgraded cams, sparks, exhaust, k&n intake
i also don't get any boost in first, should i get this looked at by a pro?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (porcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porcha* »_anyone know why I'm not getting above 5psi boost in cold weather with a 2.6" pulley, I'm using an 80.5" belt, got the same psi with the 82" belt, also have upgraded cams, sparks, exhaust, k&n intake
i also don't get any boost in first, should i get this looked at by a pro?

i'd say boost leak. check all your vacuum lines, t connectors and fittings.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (porcha)*

what cam are you running and is it degreed at all?


----------



## porcha (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

I have the neuspeed .429 lift, 256 duration camshaft

my cel came on about a month after I got the car and I took it to a local euro repair shop (eurostar i believe was the name) and they said it was a vacuum leak and plugged it up somewhere...dunno how/where it was...might that be the source?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (porcha)*

Make sure the bypass valve actuator has a full range of motion and moves freely.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

well my Neuspeed charger goes on tomorrow, has the basic 2.8 on it. I figure ill run that for a month and then grab the 2.6 and get another rush.
So jettared, r IK-22's the best plugs to run? r there any plugs that like autozone carrys that would be good?
so wish me luck, by like 5 tomorrow i should be join the S/C ranks
and thats so much jettared for all the info over the time u had the S/C http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (golfzex)*

IK-22 or IK-24 are the best plugs to use. Definitely go with the Iridium plugs or you may have problems.


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Would IK24 be too cold for 2.8" pulley? 
I am looking to upgrade my pulley to 2.5 soon. Is it safe to run that pulley without water injection especial during summer (in tristate)?
Just installed the boost gauge today, I have around 5-6 psi around redline, but I only got around 10psi of vaccum at idle, do I have a vaccum leak?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_IK-22 or IK-24 are the best plugs to use. Definitely go with the Iridium plugs or you may have problems.

whats the best place to get these?


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*

the other day when the temp was 14deg farenheight. I Maked out at 7psi. That is with a 2.8 pulley. I deff need to fabricate and intercooler, as I will soon be moving to Texas. SO I need to figure out a cooling job. I might attempt the intercooler. do you guy's think that is better than aquamist? I read that aquamist deprives your engine of power, even though it helps you run a stronger boost. Is that true?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
whats the best place to get these?

http://www.sparkplugs.com
i have some extra ngk bkr7e plugs if you want em (IK24 equivalent)
as for the intercooler-- contact hkk735 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Kojak27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kojak27* »_the other day when the temp was 14deg farenheight. I Maked out at 7psi. That is with a 2.8 pulley. I deff need to fabricate and intercooler, as I will soon be moving to Texas. SO I need to figure out a cooling job. I might attempt the intercooler. do you guy's think that is better than aquamist? *I read that aquamist deprives your engine of power, even though it helps you run a stronger boost. *Is that true?

Where did you read that? With the proper settings, I have always noticed an improvement with Aquamist over without--that's with both the supercharger and the turbo. Of course, if you don't know what you are doing (like some car magazine, I suspect), you will use too much water and cause the engine to bog a little.


----------



## dubwagen (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

124 pages! I might be joining you guys soon, I went to neuspeed website and found that they're selling the charger for 1,999.95! Wow price drops a lot! Just keep dropping.


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (dubwagen)*

yeah! Now you can buy or the same money the charger, 256º cam, and a fuel regulator!!!! good for my...

that equal BBM on hp per dollar (only in stage 1, I think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (jtreyesg2)*

Hey JettaRed! Here is a blurb from Nissanperformancemag.com
A friend of mine was looking at doing this to his 300zx. I couldn't figure out what they ment By "robbing a little power" Maybe it only pertains to japanese car's. What do you suggest? I also attached the link to the whole article. 
Also on the terms of aquamist. are they a gerneral kit. They don't seem to be vehicle specific? I was looking at the Wi system2s complete kit (race Pump) for $600...Your opinion?


[All of this makes it ideal for use on a turbo car running higher boost. Though the water’s air-cooling effects do rob the engine of a little power, it does allow you to run quite a bit of additional boost. ]
http://www.nissanperformancema...300zx/


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Kojak27)*

I don't have time to read the article right now, but what's screwy







is the statement that it robs power but let's you run higher boost. Kinda contradictory. WI at lower boost or on a NA car is not going to do as much as with higher boost. I guess I'll have to read the article.


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I said the same thing, How can it rob power if you are achieving more boost. I think I might write the editor and have her explain.


_Modified by Kojak27 at 5:22 PM 12-4-2004_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I read the article and I still don't understand the statement other than it to mean WI hurts performance at lower/stock boost levels.
BTW, $600 is a reasonably good price.


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Great thanks for the quick reply. Have a good weekend
-Adam


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Kojak27)*

Question, what nozzle do you think I should use on my car with a 2.6" pulley? Running the basic aquamist setup.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

It depends on how high the boost is when you turn the water on. The higher the boost, the larger the nozzle you can use. Though the Aquamist instructions say to set the water to come on just below max boost, I think that's a little late. Have the water come on around 5 or 6 psi and use a .7mm nozzle. If it feels it's bogging, go with the next smaller until you find a size and boost level you're happy with.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

yeh I was thinking of using the smallest .5 triggering aroung 6 psi. I figure to do it a little after peak torqu which is around 4200. I think that is when the boost begines to climb above 5 psi


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Kojak27)*

my boost kicks on at 7 psi i went just a little under half of max works great a ton more power then i had before with all the heat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (wolf rocco)*

Don't you dare give me any of that married crap either.She can help me wreastle you down.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

but i dont have any sugar in my tank! please dont.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (zornig)*

We could put some there for you


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

how much psi are we talking. you have my attention


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (zornig)*

Depends on how sticky it is


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

boost is sticky? isnt going to stick to my plumbing?


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (zornig)*

So your keeping her properly lubricated then.Thats good,that will save time.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

I see so if its lubed inside the plumbing then the air moves faster? good to know thanks for the Tip.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (zornig)*

Sometines it gets kinda full and you have to go and releve the pressure manualy.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

I gotta do that when the gilrfriend is away for a while


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (vfarren)*

Jim needs a leak plugged,maybe he can come over and trade favors.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

I should have reported this to a moderator.--- enough jackoff jokes fellas. this thread doesnt need to get locked. 
...this is odd for me to say b/c 1/2 the threads i start in the ne forum get locked...


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

This post is 125 $%^&*@@!! pages long! It should have been locked AGES ago. You can't tell me there is 125 pages of good info in this thread! If so, publish it and make a fortune!


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (vfarren)*

I agree with Will - lets try and keep on topic.

_Quote, originally posted by *vfarren* »_This post is 125 $%^&*@@!! pages long! It should have been locked AGES ago. You can't tell me there is 125 pages of good info in this thread! If so, publish it and make a fortune!

It may not be 100% good info in the 125 pages, but *this thread serves a purpose* and the FI moderators have been good enough to let it be, please dont mess with that. This thread has helped lots and lots of people along the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (general problem)*

then make it a FAQ page for those who live under a rock and havent seen/heard of this thread. then let it rest forever under that same rock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (oversteervw)*


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

It's amazing no one seems to like this thread, but a lot sure do come in to read and make comments as they like.

But back to business. For those with the aquamist how are you powering it to come on. Is it with the key, or do you run a different switch somewhere? Thanks


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re:*

any comment for this water injection system? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
http://www.sparkplugs.com
i have some extra ngk bkr7e plugs if you want em (IK24 equivalent)
as for the intercooler-- contact hkk735 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how much?
and where can i get info is this guys intercooler???????


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Setup a kill switch for incase something ever happens. JR made one with a LED light and I copied his idea. I still have mine sitting here if your interested. Its a dual guage pod thats mounts in the lower console with just a hole tapped and switched mounted. Would snap a pic but camera is dead again.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Actually, I never had a switch, though that is a good idea. I used the LED to tell me when the pump was running. That's almost a must if you want to know when the water comes on. Also, the LED lets you know when water is not squirting when it should. From time to time a wire will come loose and it's a good way to troubleshoot problems.
My setup is wired so it is activated when the ignition is "ON". Of course, you can't make much boost with the ignition "OFF".


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (VW2.0NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2.0NY* »_any comment for this water injection system? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting









For the price, it's not bad if it works and holds up. I really can't comment. Aquamist uses a higher pressure pump (about 150 psi, I believe), but Aquamist is a lot more money. I've been using mine (Aquamist) daily for a couple of years now (since March 2002) and have had no problem with the pump or boost switches. I did have to replace the relay and relay harness once do to corrosion, but that was a minor repair.
I just don't know how good this ebay thing will be. But for the price, it's "almost" a throw-away (though I never want to throw away $180).


_Modified by JettaRed at 9:57 PM 12-6-2004_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: (JettaRed)*

thats the kit i got off ebay works well for my setup i told them what psi i was running and around what HP made a very big diffrence from all my heat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)




----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*








S for supercharger N for neuspeed.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_I agree with Will - lets try and keep on topic.
It may not be 100% good info in the 125 pages, but *this thread serves a purpose* and the FI moderators have been good enough to let it be, please dont mess with that. This thread has helped lots and lots of people along the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Helped people do what exactly? reach the 150hp mark?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
Helped people do what exactly? reach the 150hp mark?









-diagnose problems
-place water injection
-choose plugs
-choose a pulley
-route CAI
-innovations in intercooling
-figuring out what belt to run with the charger
Plenty of other stuff, I know its a joke to a lot of forced induciton guys but damnit its a good bolt on. I learned a lot from it and eventually led me to go turbo. Sure they dont get the same amount of power as you can from an intercooled and more agresive tune turbo setup, but **** its a lot better than stock. I gained 40 *WHP* from the charger, it cost me 1500 and 5 hour install. Thats not a bad deal IMO, and it was hassle free.
Whats your problem with this anyway? You dont like seeing this thread at the top of page one every now and then? Some people may think we're beating a dead horse, but every time this thread gets active cause its new users looking for advice or old users with problems and needs help. And thats what we do, we help them instead of posting complaints and insults, according to your profile you are 35. If thats true please grow up.
Whats funny is I dont even have the charger anymore, but I know how much this thread helped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by general problem at 5:08 PM 12-7-2004_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
Helped people do what exactly? reach the 150hp mark?









i love flamers who go into posts that they have nothing to do with just to bitch


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_i love flamers who go into posts that they have nothing to do with just to bitch
















My old turbo 2l(no intercooler,stock chip,$35 junkyard turbo,and an FMU).Made 148whp and 178wtq.It spooled before a supercharger could make any power and was just as driveable as a stock car.This was just a bunch of crap I welded togher.Oh stock exhaust







.I had about $300 into this system.8psi and nothing to worry about as far as reliability.
I see people spending tons of money on less power and I have a problem with that.There is also a few guys pushing this idea on people,and I have a problem with that as well.
If you want 175hp and relialability,put a VR6 in it.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
If you want 175hp and relialability,put a VR6 in it.


I totally agree, but that is *a lot* more work.


_Modified by general problem at 8:45 PM 12-7-2004_


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (general problem)*

Is it?And by the time your done would it cost more money in charger kits and nicknacks to make it make any power could you have paid someone to put in a VR6?


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_
Whats your problem with this anyway? You dont like seeing this thread at the top of page one every now and then? Some people may think we're beating a dead horse, but every time this thread gets active cause its new users looking for advice or old users with problems and needs help. And thats what we do, we help them instead of posting complaints and insults, according to your profile you are 35. If thats true please grow up.
_Modified by general problem at 5:08 PM 12-7-2004_

The problem is that people are trying to convince other people that this is the real deal.I happen to know better,but maybe they won't.I have seen the VR6 guys make 100whp per liter.You guys are so far off of that and you will never get there no matter how much money you convince these people to spend.You have failed.Stick a fork in it its done.The only thing this kit will ever do is waste your gas miledge.
If you saw someone going down the wrong road,wouldn't you try to stop them?Me too.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

i agree there are better ways, thats why i went turbo. Im just trying to point out its good for what it is, a bolt on.
I PM'd you because I really dont want this to get locked over the same old argument.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
My old turbo 2l(no intercooler,stock chip,$35 junkyard turbo,and an FMU).Made 148whp and 178wtq.It spooled before a supercharger could make any power and was just as driveable as a stock car.This was just a bunch of crap I welded togher.Oh stock exhaust







.I had about $300 into this system.8psi and nothing to worry about as far as reliability.
I see people spending tons of money on less power and I have a problem with that.There is also a few guys pushing this idea on people,and I have a problem with that as well.
If you want 175hp and relialability,put a VR6 in it.

See, you're the exception. Not everyone can turbo their car for $300, so it's not a fair comparison. Your real name isn't SPEED, is it?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_
-diagnose problems
-place water injection
-choose plugs
-choose a pulley
-route CAI
-innovations in intercooling
-figuring out what belt to run with the charger
Whats your problem with this anyway? You dont like seeing this thread at the top of page one every now and then? Some people may think we're beating a dead horse, but every time this thread gets active cause its new users looking for advice or old users with problems and needs help. And thats what we do, we help them instead of posting complaints and insults, according to your profile you are 35. If thats true please grow up.
Whats funny is I dont even have the charger anymore, but I know how much this thread helped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by general problem at 5:08 PM 12-7-2004_

1.I don't have a "problem",all I did was ask a question,I didn't flame anyone.I asked a simple question and you're getting all icky with me.
B.According to my profile I'm 34
3.I don't grow up,I look at you and throw up,then you lick up.

_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
If you saw someone going down the wrong road,wouldn't you try to stop them?Me too.

You mean like that commercial where the kid crashed his bike, he's laying in the road and the logging truck is coming around the corner?
I'd pick up his bike and smash him with it,then say the truck did it.

_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_i agree there are better ways, thats why i went turbo. Im just trying to point out its good for what it is, a bolt on.
I PM'd you because I really dont want this to get locked over the same old argument.

Why are you cuddling with kooter,but your a big meanie to me? All I did was ask one question.Sheeeeesh people are so damn sensitive sometimes.Can't we just get along? I'm not angry if you're making 150hp or even 175hp. It's fine with me,I don't look down on anyone or think any less of you. Is there some complex or something?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

if you want to argue please PM me, i really dont want to clutter the thread or worse get it locked







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
The problem is that people are trying to convince other people that this is the real deal.I happen to know better,but maybe they won't.I have seen the VR6 guys make 100whp per liter.You guys are so far off of that and you will never get there no matter how much money you convince these people to spend.You have failed.Stick a fork in it its done.The only thing this kit will ever do is waste your gas miledge.
If you saw someone going down the wrong road,wouldn't you try to stop them?Me too.

some people like to be diff, when i bought my car i decided there would be no engine swap. I just want a quick 2.0. The NS setup can do that.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_1.I don't have a "problem",all I did was ask a question,I didn't flame anyone.I asked a simple question and you're getting all icky with me.
Why are you cuddling with kooter,but your a big meanie to me? All I did was ask one question.Sheeeeesh people are so damn sensitive sometimes.Can't we just get along? I'm not angry if you're making 150hp or even 175hp. It's fine with me,I don't look down on anyone or think any less of you. Is there some complex or something?

That is the worlds largest load of crap


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
I just want a quick 2.0. The NS setup can do that.


and your intitled to your opinion


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (golfzex)*

just in addition to advantages of the neuspeed charger. 
Some of us as stated already aren't looking for rediculous power. We want to keep our car 100% reliable and bump up the power some more. Also for my case I periodically autoX my car. And from what I have seen at most autox events and from personal experience a strong linear power band is a lot better for modulation of the power, either into or out of a turn. Also a heavy VR6 front engine isn't what I was looking for handling wise. Yes I have seen plenty of VR6's handle with the best, but the 2.0L in my opinion definately makes the nose lighter. 
I also have yet to see a turbo have as much power the second you floor the throttle as the supercharger does.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_just in addition to advantages of the neuspeed charger. 
Some of us as stated already aren't looking for rediculous power. We want to keep our car 100% reliable and bump up the power some more. Also for my case I periodically autoX my car. And from what I have seen at most autox events and from personal experience a strong linear power band is a lot better for modulation of the power, either into or out of a turn. Also a heavy VR6 front engine isn't what I was looking for handling wise. Yes I have seen plenty of VR6's handle with the best, but the 2.0L in my opinion definately makes the nose lighter. 
I also have yet to see a turbo have as much power the second you floor the throttle as the supercharger does.

A vr6 will still eat you alive.So what did you gain?Nothing.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

Straight line yes I would say it will, it also has 2 two cylinders and about .8 liters on me. We will see if it eats me alive in the turns though. That's where the real fun and potential of the charger shines.
Side note: stop posting stupid irrelivant pictures in here. You are just annoying the people that use this thread and taking up VWvortex's bandwidth or whatever they call it.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
A vr6 will still eat you alive.So what did you gain?Nothing.

why do you care, its not your car?
worry about youself


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_
and your intitled to your opinion

going from 95whp to around 130-140whp isnt a large change?
yes it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
plus i have a Zex system from before the S/C that helps out as well.
why dont u read the post before u talk about what u know nothing about


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Dude, 
A friend of mine from Arkansas has a '97 Jetta 2.0 with only about $800 in mods. 
He has a NOS 80hp shot, 2.25" exhaust, and K&N intake. 
Roughly 220hp.
He has used this setup for over 40k miles!!!!!!! He says he gets every 5th NOS refill for FREE on his 15lb bottle for being a repeat customer! 
He's gone through more than 80 refills since he installed the kit, and the car still kicks ass! A few weeks ago he was in Atlanta and ran a 13.8 @ 103mph. His Jetta has 187k miles on it!!! And it's faster than a new R32!!! 
(He has the exact same mods on his '95 240SX, and that car runs 13.5 @ 106mph.)
Yeah, he changes his spark plugs every 3k miles when he does an oil change, but so what? The ones he uses (copper) are less than $2 each! 
VR6 swap???????? Why? Cause it costs 5 times as much and sounds a little better?


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_going from 95whp to around 130-140whp isnt a large change?
yes it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
plus i have a Zex system from before the S/C that helps out as well.
why dont u read the post before u talk about what u know nothing about









You will still get your doors blown off by every SUV on the planet.Hell my chevy van would probably give you a run.


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

Ok. *KOOTER* you allready give your opinion, that none asked for, pleace go away a stop posting shi*, come on, go and post things you want to say in other threat, please stop bodering people...
no offence.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_Dude, 
A friend of mine from Arkansas has a '97 Jetta 2.0 with only about $800 in mods. 
He has a NOS 80hp shot, 2.25" exhaust, and K&N intake. 
Roughly 220hp.
He has used this setup for over 40k miles!!!!!!! He says he gets every 5th NOS refill for FREE on his 15lb bottle for being a repeat customer! 
He's gone through more than 80 refills since he installed the kit, and the car still kicks ass! A few weeks ago he was in Atlanta and ran a 13.8 @ 103mph. His Jetta has 187k miles on it!!! And it's faster than a new R32!!! 
(He has the exact same mods on his '95 240SX, and that car runs 13.5 @ 106mph.)
Yeah, he changes his spark plugs every 3k miles when he does an oil change, but so what? The ones he uses (copper) are less than $2 each! 
VR6 swap???????? Why? Cause it costs 5 times as much and sounds a little better?

 I find this hard to believe that 80 shot can yeild 220 whp. I have seen timing get screwed up at commerce "the track in atlanta" I have a friend that has a 2.0 in his A2 with nos and he could not get out of the 14 sec range.
On another note, a vr6 swap is cheaper, easier and more reliable if you guys want 170 hp, handling can be tricky but competent drivers know how to work with a car that pushes in corners. Also suspension setup can alleviate some of the problems associated with a heavy front engine car. 
I don't want this thread to die, I havent laughed so hard in a long time. keep posting those pics kooter.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 3:44 PM 12-8-2004_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

as I said I have seen some VR6's handle with the best. Personally I don't like an overly pushy front. The way my car is setup right now it is pretty close to neutral, but if I lift off the throttle fast in an agressive turn the back end will step out slightly. This to me is an ideal setup. 
Street cars are setup with understeer, because it is instinct to steer more if you start sliding. Race and performance cars are setup with a little oversteer because the driver should know to countersteer the car if the back begines to slide.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_Ok. *KOOTER* you allready give your opinion, that none asked for, pleace go away a stop posting shi*, come on, go and post things you want to say in other threat, please stop bodering people...
no offence.

yeah *KOOTER* if that's even your _real_ name....


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

Well I am not sure where this forum is going. I hope it doesn't get locked. This thread has helped me out mulitple times. and still does. I bought the charger for the price then realizing all the things i can do. I like pushing the limits ona product. nobody here is trying to set records. we are all here to learn about car's. becuase most people who buy the charger are first time tuners. I wan't to personally thank JettaRed, Microbiologynerd, 97Golfsc. even though two of you don't even own the product anymore, you still help us out. Thoes of you who don't pertain to this forum. Then your 2 cents should not get posted. 
NOW, back to car stuff. 
Jettared, you mentioned corrosion. Do you think that was due to Tap water? I know some people are advocates about distilled water. For anything mechanical. 
Also, how would it be running an aquamist set-up with a wet injection Nitrous system. Good or Bad? I don't thin you'd need the aquamist with the NOS because that will cool the chrage. True or False?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

What, no props to me Kojak? Do you forget whofound that massive vacum leak the first night you showed up at Taco Bell with the charger installed







Just kidding bro









I would not run the water injection with nitrous, I would think the water would freeze and miht cause other issues. Maybe you can rig some sort of 3 way switch, so when you enable nitrous it disables the waterinjection. Im pretty good with electronics let me know if you need help.


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (general problem)*

Hey pete, I didn't know you changed your S/N, I was wondering who that was....Yes PETE Aka general problems/vwtunning. Is my goto 2.0 guy. I'll drive the hour to get his help. Very informative.....
Is that better pete


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

All good bro, I was just messing around. It all works out in the end, like the time you helped me re-attach my turbo at dub and grub








As for the new name, well I'll tall ya all about that at the next meet


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

Anyone want to buy my Neuspeed 2.6" pulley? Don't PM me, but rather email me at [email protected] if anyone is interested.
Thanks


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Kojak27)*

The recent corrosion comment was weather effects on exposed relay wiring--road salt, etc. After I replaced the relay harness and relay, I put a baggie around it.
The other suspected corrosion of the throttle body was never proven, but would have been attributed to the methanol finding its way into the servo of the TB.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
You will still get your doors blown off by every SUV on the planet.Hell my chevy van would probably give you a run.

oh no, we got another tex trash talker








grow some balls and age about 20 years, until then stick to the kiddy pool


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (golfzex)*

I dunno guys, this thread has run it's course. We've talked about everything. Anything beyond this thread is straight up custom and should be & has been discussed outside this thread. For example, custom fabbing an intercooler should go in the fab forum. Standalone - you'll get real world responses outside in the FI forum. Most of the questions people are asking have already been discussed and are outlined on the front page. 
If huge power was to be had, someone would have done it by now! Jettared, myself, Pete, Will, Boosted Bora... we've all gone turbo in one way or another. 
Just a thought.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Huge power was never Neuspeed's goal. Reliable, safe, bolt-on power is what they were after. It was a visionary endeavor that was exactly what a lot of us were looking for. I don't regret for a minute having had the Neuspeed charger. It was overall the best 2.0 bolt-on (especially for the AEB engine) ever brought to market. I had fun and learned a lot from it.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I agree Bill. After taking my 2.0 back to stock for reliability and stress free purposes, I have to admit I have considered buying another charger.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I agree Bill. After taking my 2.0 back to stock for reliability and stress free purposes, I have to admit I have considered buying another charger. 

Retail is now $1999.95.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

http://www.thefartmovie.com/freepreview.htm
Why haven't yas tried one of those turbos at the tailpipe, feeding the s.c. then intercooled???


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (jettatech)*

Why?So you can have exhaust backpressure and drag on the crank?Pick one.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Im BACK!
Thanks for mentioning my name JettaRed!








I only have 1 thing to say....."Told ya so!" The only argument I can possibly agree with to having the neuspeed charger is that your not a technical person, dont like to work on cars, and just want a one time installment of a modest power increase with minimal hasstle.
The only problem with that is that virtually every person who gets the charger is unhappy with the power it actually gives you(or just wants more), and ends up getting all sorts of other "nick nacks", spends ALOT more money, and ends up with like 160hp. THAT is pure stupid. The charger isnt meant to go with other upgrades, unless the upgrade is like exhaust, cam, and thats it. All the smaller pulley crap is just that, crap.
JettaRed, told ya so.
I could dig up OLD OLD posts of arguments we had from the first few pages. Just admit it, the neuspeed charger just doesnt give the power youd like it to, and you end up spending lots of money with a dead end.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

NEVER!!! Never, never, never!
Actually, you're right about always wanting more power. And you're right that the charger is a no-hassle way to go for moderate (modest) power increases. And you're right about the other stuff. But, I don't agree that it is totally stupid. It still makes sense for a large majority of people who can't or don't want to go the turbo route.
But, as you can see, when I went turbo, it was factory turbo. Maybe I'm just a lightweight when it comes to really getting my hands dirty. But 2kjetta went the turbo route and ended up like a lot turbo implementations--namely replacing or rebuilding the engine at least once.
Not many people have your talent, time or inclination to get the turbo to work right, so for those people, the supercharger is still a viable option.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


_Modified by JettaRed at 9:22 PM 12-9-2004_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Since we're all in agreement let's archive this baby


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

It'll be three years old in a couple of weeks! Wait until at least then!


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Most stock vehicles with trailer hitches will beat a supercharged 2l


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

I should have reported this to a moderator.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_Most stock vehicles with trailer hitches will beat a supercharged 2l


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_Most stock vehicles with trailer hitches will beat a supercharged 2l










Actually, my supercharged 2.0 was faster off the line than my GTI. However, after about 2 to 3 car lengths, the GTI would fly by.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Actually, my supercharged 2.0 was faster off the line than my GTI. However, after about 2 to 3 car lengths, the GTI would fly by.

So even a little dinkey turbo can kick the crap out of a supercharger?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
So even a little dinkey turbo can kick the crap out of a supercharger?


Yeah and tons of cars can beat his Gti, and tons of cars can beat yours. And tons of cars can beat mine. What is your #$%@ing point???
You dont like the charger, we get it!!!!!
Hows your setup? Is it even running? Do you daily drive it? Not every one has the skills to hack together a turbo setup like you, some of us needed to start with something easier and some of us need something more reliable. 
Tons of people have said it including my self, neuspeed charger is not the fastest or most efficient. Since we agree please stop the BS. I already made my peace with you, IM not trying to argue. If you are that bored check out http://www.vwwhoretex.com, I highly recomend media/NWS (not work safe)










_Modified by general problem at 8:06 PM 12-9-2004_


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_http://www.thefartmovie.com/freepreview.htm



OMG that was hilarious


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

even a little dinkey turbo with and intercooler and about 10 years advanced technology on it. I would hope it can beat it.

By the way I love my supercharger . . . definatly not the fastest on the block I will admit to that any day. But it is 100% reliable which is what I am worried about since being an Engineering student and president of a race car team here at school doesn't provide a lot of time for me to be tinkering with my car when I would rather be tinkering with a car that has a .6L engine that will out perform just about any car on the street. Wanna see http://www.RFR.rutgers.edu























Oh yeah might I add that we are a natural setup making roughly 3 less wheel HP than the turbo cars at competition. So if I really wanted to I would feel right at home building a turbo kit for my car, just don't have the time or patience to be dealing with that now. . . 


_Modified by 97 Golf SC at 1:41 AM 12-10-2004_


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_ I find this hard to believe that 80 shot can yeild 220 whp. I have seen timing get screwed up at commerce "the track in atlanta" I have a friend that has a 2.0 in his A2 with nos and he could not get out of the 14 sec range.
On another note, a vr6 swap is cheaper, easier and more reliable if you guys want 170 hp, handling can be tricky but competent drivers know how to work with a car that pushes in corners. Also suspension setup can alleviate some of the problems associated with a heavy front engine car. 
I don't want this thread to die, I havent laughed so hard in a long time. keep posting those pics kooter.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 3:44 PM 12-8-2004_

I never said 220whp, I said 220hp as in flywheel hp.


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_Most stock vehicles with trailer hitches will beat a supercharged 2l









Not all stock vehicles with trailer hitches, but...........
My brother has a '91 Audi 200Q20V Turbo pushing over 400hp that he uses to TOW CARS WITH! (He's a rebuilder.)
I went up to South Carolina last year (about 135 miles away) to pick up a car for him. It was a 2001 A4 1.8t FWD.
I loaded the car up on the dolly(!), and headed back home. 
About 20 minutes later (going 70mph) I got passed by 2 ricers that were racing: A later model Prelude VTEC, and a RSX Type-S. 
Then they had to slow down for traffic, so I caught up. As soon as traffic let up they took off.
From 60mph we took off, and by 85mph I was about 1 car ahead of both of them, and at 110mph I was about 6 or 7 cars ahead!!! 
Yes, I am crazy!
I think they both **** themselves when they saw me leave them behind so fast while towing a A4!!!
My brother told me he beat a WRX Sti pretty badly while he had just the tow dolly hooked on the back.


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_
So even a little dinkey turbo can kick the crap out of a supercharger?

Not all superchargers are the same. 
Please compare apples to apples. You guys ever heard of a Whipple supercharger? 
These SC's are very efficient, and they make a LOT more power at the same or lower boost levels than a KO3 or even a KO4. 
There's a guy in Sweden with a '97 A4 1.8(no longer a t, but an "sc")making nearly 350whp with a Whipple SC.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_
There's a guy in Sweden with a '97 A4 1.8(no longer a t, but an "sc")making nearly 350whp with a Whipple SC.

There's a guy in the U.S. That made 507whp on a stock 16v motor with a *turbo*


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

Right on


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
There's a guy in the U.S. That made 507whp on a stock 16v motor with a *turbo*

No sheeet! I've seen a slightly higher figure than that!
I just replied to the previous BS that "ANY turbo will be better than a SC" or something like that! 
Obviously, if you use a LARGER turbo, especially BB like a GT40R, there's no doubt it will make more power than a supercharger, but a KO3 (which should only be used on 500cc motorcycles) is a pathetic little turbo that maxes out at 230hp at over 20psi. 
And that little Eaton M45 that some VW tuners use on their SC kits is also a very limited unit! If you use a much smaller pulley to get high boost pressure, you over-rev the SC (supposed to last for 60k miles or more with a pathetic 5psi, but with 17psi it lasts maybe5k miles)!!!


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

Archive


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (xdavid)*

I had 70,000 o 80,000 miles on my charger before the car was totalled and I sold it. I changed its oil about every 30,000 miles. It held up very well with no problems. I used the smaller pulley most of the time I had it.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

archive


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_archive

Why do you care? This thread is hurting no one. If you don't want to read it, then don't. But don't deny other people the opportunity to read it.
There is good information--technical information and experiential information that makes this thread valuable in a technical forum. There are a few of us who spent a lot of time and money surrounding the SC and those experiences are captured here. It may help others to save money or avoid headaches by not repeating our mistakes and following our successes.
Just train yourself not to look if you don't want to.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

When i bring my kid to the kindegarten, the charger and its 8 psi is well enough.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

My kid likes to go fast,so that would never do


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

have you ever tried a supercharged car ?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

yo haters, stop bumping it if you dont want to see it!!!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

Looks like everyone has free time to rag on the neuspeed post because its winter and everyone is rebuilding their engine.








Its hilarious some people just don't understand that people want a modest, reliable power increase. It's just like the k04 turbo kit for the 1.8t's.


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

2.3 inch pulley on ebay very cheap
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...11160


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (1shavedvdub)*

The horse is dead. Quit kicking it. It will no longer bleed. The NS charger rocks for what it was designed to do. It works. People like it, people hate it. Who cares anymore? Go drive the things. 
My Cabrio has THE FIRST OBD1 set up in existence, and it still runs like a champ. I have taken out 2 differentials, but no motor/charger failure at all. If you have one and like it, Bravo! If you have one and hate it, Sell it. Plenty of people are looking for used units. Buy your BBM kits, or your VF kits, or better yet, your easy-to-engineer-and-oh-so-low-maintenance-and-always-well-running Turbo kits..
Thanks to JettaRed, who has been invaluable to the kids who actually cared about using, maintaining, modifying this set up. Thanks also to those who were skeptical, as you raised many questions that were then answered. It seems, though, that the one question left is this: Is it a good idea/worth the money to buy the NS Supercharger kit? This will be the eternally unanswerable question.......subjective.
Call it a day. Go Drive.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

Whinny, ney! Long live the horse!


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Bill,
I got a problem, when the car is going uphill she bogs, according to Neuspeed it maybe the Magnicore wires and suggested I switch to stock or the Neuspeed wires. Secondly, I spoke to New Dimensions and they mentioned that switching the knock sensor plugs from 1-2 to 3-4 would cure any problems, in accordance to ND, Neuspeed messed up in programing the P-Chip. TIA


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

what kind of load are you applying, heavy light? Do you get bogging at any other time?

When was the last time you checked your plug gap? How old are the magnecore wires? How old is the coil pack?
Never heard of the knock sensor problem.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

It could be the wires. Do you have your old ones to try? Are you getting a CEL? How long has this been happening? The knock sensors could be the problem, but you can clean underneath them with fine sandpaper and retorque to specs (15 ft/lb?). What plugs are you using? Could be the P-dhip, but probably not.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rage In The Machines* »_Bill,
I got a problem, when the car is going uphill she bogs, according to Neuspeed it maybe the Magnicore wires and suggested I switch to stock or the Neuspeed wires. Secondly, I spoke to New Dimensions and they mentioned that switching the knock sensor plugs from 1-2 to 3-4 would cure any problems, in accordance to ND, Neuspeed messed up in programing the P-Chip. TIA 

What pulley are you using and how long has it been since you changed the plugs? I started getting al ot of misfires under load and it turned out to be the plugs had worn out on me. I replaced em with some cheap NGK's (1 heat range colder) and she ran beautfiul after that. The NGK's are only a couple bucks a piece,I suggest trying that before buying expensive wires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_
What pulley are you using and how long has it been since you changed the plugs? I started getting al ot of misfires under load and it turned out to be the plugs had worn out on me. I replaced em with some cheap NGK's (1 heat range colder) and she ran beautfiul after that. The NGK's are only a couple bucks a piece,I suggest trying that before buying expensive wires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i agree. i ran 8 mm magnacor wires with no problems. change your plugs. for the 2.4" pulley i ran i was using either denso iridium ik24 or ngk bkr7e plugs. the only difference was the price 12 each for denso, 2 each for ngk. try your plugs, and also check all vacuum lines!
--mbn


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I got the 2.8 pulley, which NGK would you guys suggest?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i would get some g60 plugs 2 cars in the world run them and thats it


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

go to http://www.sparkplugs.com and cross reference denso ik20's with the ngk brand. 
or you can check my archived therad on ns charger plugs
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1291090 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

guys I forget if i asked this. Maybe i should make a seperate post. but will the MKIII charger fit in my 2001 DBW MK4 ? 

I read that the bolt patters are different. I know i will need alot of brackets and parts. I would appreshate any help


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

i would call neupseed, they should be able to tll you exactly what you need and will prolly give you a quote as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Lotust)*

It will not fit unless you replace the lower intake manifold, and I don't know it they are interchageable. Plus, I don't know if the off-set would be the same. Lastly, the chip is different.
I think you are asking for a lot of headaches without any guarantee of success. You should get the charger made for your car.
Too bad Greg Woo isn't around any more. You could ask him.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I called them. But they said of course to just "buy the kit for the MK4" I just dont have the $$ for this Maybe greg can help out. 


_Modified by Lotust at 3:17 PM 12-18-2004_


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Thats weird, they were more than happy to sell me replacement parts when I called. I dont see why they wouldnt want to sell you everything you need.
I think your best choice is to sell that mk4 and buy a mk3


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (general problem)*

Lotust - I wouldn't mess with trying to fit a mk3 setup on a mk4. 
You will need the mk3 lower, but that is only one piece of the puzzle. I don't know if the rear of the charger mounts on the mk4's exhaust heat shield. 
The belt tensioner for the mk3 is totally different from the mk4. Last but not least you will need to buy a chip. More money in the end if you ask me. 
Give me your car for a month or so and I'll turbo it


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Thanks guys,
Will try the NGKs and post the results.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

think I asked this a while back. But anyone running a header on their setup? Do you think you gained a lot from this or what? I am thinking a switching to get either a brospeed or supersprint depending on money.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_think I asked this a while back. But anyone running a header on their setup? Do you think you gained a lot from this or what? I am thinking a switching to get either a brospeed or supersprint depending on money.

i had a set of headers on my setup, but they were installed before the charger went on. defintely gave more low end torque. plus it was cool to say "i have headers"


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

BTW,
What is the gap for the NGKs? TIA


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

0.028" iirc


----------



## carmelomcc (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (GTI RB)*

How far is that from Reston VA?


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lotust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lotust* »_I called them. But they said of course to just "buy the kit for the MK4" 

To whom you ask these questions at Neuspeed will always make a difference. Ask for someone there that owns a car with the charger on it, and they may be more willing to spend the time to figure out your potential parts list....


----------



## carmelomcc (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE on the cylinder head tests (vento 95 GL)*

your digram is not there can you re post it?


----------



## BORA1.8T (Jul 29, 1999)

*Motor Oil*

What Motor Oil, do all of you NS supercharged people use... I have a MK4 2.0L with the 2.6 Pulley... and I have been using Mobil 1 Supersyn 5W30 with the VW Oil filter is that a good oil and filter to use for this application???? Please advice coz i'm close to doing another oil Change... thanks in advance ... and merry X'mas to you all...


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

i ran amsoil 10w30 full synthetic with an oem filter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (general problem)*

To those MK4 user with water injection kit install, and nozzle tap between the throttle body and maf.
did you tap the plastic hose between TB and maf? or did you add some sort of hose in between??
not looking to tap on the supercharger itself.


----------



## Bounce (Dec 5, 2004)

I started at the beginning reading each and every post. I'm up to page 108. I'll be back when I'm done.
This thread absolutely rocks!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Merry Christmas 2004*

_*Merry Christmas!*_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Merry Christmas 2004 (JettaRed)*

happy holidays all!! remember at this time last year i had just installed the fmic? remember how i was raving about it for a week? then do you remember how i attempted to install a stand alone setup and forever killed my car? silly mbn.


----------



## AudioHymns (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Merry Christmas 2004 (MicrobiologyNerd)*

now im not a pro or anything and all i know is from everything ive been reading. the neuspeed seems great caues you dont need to upgrade anything else. and when i think of a 99.5 early model mk4, i dont think sturdy. i would LOVE a turbo setup but then you would definitely have to upgrade transmission components and whatever. from what ive read, neuspeed seems to bolt right up easily and provide a power upgrade without needing to buy this and that just so you can drive your car.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Merry Christmas 2004 (AudioHymns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudioHymns* »_now im not a pro or anything and all i know is from everything ive been reading. the neuspeed seems great caues you dont need to upgrade anything else... 

That's right.


----------



## Bounce (Dec 5, 2004)

Finished! And what a journey it was. After ALL of that I'd still go NeuSpeed S/C.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (Bounce)*

I just bought a quantity of idler pullies FA3250. Since Fenner drives now has a $50 dollar minimum. So if anyone needs one hit me up, $10 plus shipping.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

very kind of you max. 
also, i've been chatting with a guy on im about a fmic for his sc. he had eip tuning copy the design that hkk735 and i did and tehy made one for him. he says with the 2.6" pulley and fmic he's putting down 176 whp. i cant wait to see pics and dyno charts. ttt for carmelo to post!!!


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

wow- thats cool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif - that guy called me while i was on vacation wanting me to make him a setup, next day have eip do it? hmmm


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
also, i've been chatting with a guy on im about a fmic for his sc. he had eip tuning copy the design that hkk735 and i did and tehy made one for him. he says with the 2.6" pulley and fmic he's putting down 176 whp. i cant wait to see pics and dyno charts. ttt for carmelo to post!!!

No way, prove it. If that's true, those are huge numbers for this charger.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (hkk735)*

yeah greg he took your design to eip and said they "loved it and went nuts with it" copying it and putting it on his car for ~$1600. he also said they gave him some custom tuning for the best possible a/f's. i'm very eager to see the setup and numbers.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

yup- just got off the phone w/ carmello- he is picking the car up tomm, will post pics and dyno results as well


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

wow, that is friggin awesome! I cant wait to see dyno charts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*

Just for some info a 259N chip will fit and work in a 259 ECU. I just did the switch this week. now I don't have an air pump anymore


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

any word on this 178 hp dyno?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

i havent seen anything. greg spoke with me via im and said carmelo would post them before new years


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

anyone interested in some pullies from pulley boys? lmk i might be able to get some for a good price


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_any word on this 178 hp dyno?

those are really good numbers for the SC! does anyone know at how much boost or what pulley he is running?
do you guys see any ill effects running the SC with underdrive pullies (already installed) along with a lightend flywheel/clutch kit from autotech. the lightend 1.8t flywheel kit, *well not sure (autotech also) if its any much lighter then the stock 2.0 flywheel/clutch*, will soon to be installed as soon as i can find another pair of hands to muscle the trans back in







its alot heqavier then the old trannys thats for sure



_Modified by GOGOVDUBER at 5:16 PM 1-6-2005_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*

ecs tuning makes a light flywheel for the mk3 2.0, not sure about the mk4


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

do the later mk3 models use the o2j tranny? if so its probably the same kit used for the 1.8t o2j trans...


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOGOVDUBER* »_do the later mk3 models use the o2j tranny? if so its probably the same kit used for the 1.8t o2j trans...

o2a in VR and o2o in the 8v.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*

GOGOVDUBER I might be interested in a 2.5" pulley once i get my water injection in this spring.
yeh all the MK3 2.0L's I have seen have only been 020's Don't see how a 1.8t clutch would make it to ours.
I personally have a 16V clutch which is factory ligher than the 2.0L 8v's I like it helps the revs a bit and the 16V clutch can handle a little more power than the stock 2.0L
Also for even more informations sake I recently installed the AEM wideband into my car and will work on building a recorder box that will monitor at least RPM, Boost, WideBand A/F, and when I am spraying water. This will provide some good charts of the boost curve, and where my air fuel ratios are. Hopefully in the end I will be able to provide some good company to an external company like TT or someone and have them burn me a new chip that will provide better A/F curves. The only complaint i have about the curve with the 2.6" pulley is it is very rich in the low revs. I don't get anywhere near 12-1 AFR until about 4500 RPM's. 
Probably with some of the stuff I am putting on I will switch out the injectors to G60's and have a new chip burned so that I am not pushing these injectors as much.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

i'm getting serious about some engine mods and have some cash put back, so i have a quick question:
with the 2.6 pulley, mild cam(i'm thinking 268/260), mild head work, port matched, cai, and a cat less downpipe, would 155 to 160ish whp and roughly the same torque be within reason for the neuspeed setup? i have a mk4 intake manifolds, ported and decked head and 268 cam ready to go, but i would like more then what this setup will supply. i was looking at the bahn brenner kit, but the price is a little out of my price range, plus neuspeed just dropped the price to $2K and i know anything neuspeed is VERY good quality. 
i read through pretty much to whole post, and i'm pretty impressed. i'm now leaning toward this setup, mainly because after spending 9 hours a day wrenching on other people's vw's, the last thing i want to do is have to work on mine. this kit seems like the only real plug and play FI kit out there. 
JettaRed, thanks for starting a great post. very informative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (bigteal)*

I honestly don't think you're going to hit those numbers. Maybe 155, but that'd be stretching it. I was at 134 whp with the 2.6" pulley when I dyno'd my car. A PNP may give you another 10 whp, but the CAI and free flow exhaust never did much for me. However, your point of wanting to "fire and forget" makes it worth it.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

hmmm, more to think about. my car runs pretty good with a cat back, chip and cai. the 16v trans really helps out. i guess even with 140whp, it wouldn't be a slouch. thanks JettaRed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (bigteal)*

JettaRed you were only putting out 134 whp with the 2.6? What else did you have done at that time?
BigTeal My setup dynoed at 148 whp and 160 wtq on a ABA block is 2.6" pulley, Mildly ported and polished head and lower manifold, Custom intake plumbing, TT high flow cat, Neuspeed Exhaust and MSD ignition.
For the spring I will install a 2Y tranny, and waterinjection and possibly a header and see what I put down then.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

any news from the guy who did 176 whp?


----------



## xtacypimp69 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

Any idea what kind of numbers can be seen with an intercooler fabbed for this supercharger and maybe a 2.4 pulley?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_
I recently installed the AEM wideband into my car 

I'm not real familiar with this guage but it doesn't use the stock 02 sensor right? Definetley go a true wideband o2 sensor, don't use the conversion 1v to 5v if its available on the AEM unit.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Hey, are you obd2 mk3 guys still in need of a big inj 
tuning solution or just tuning in general?
I have got my 8v tuning up, and I am looking to see
if there are any local (to CT) guys that need/want some 
better tuning.
Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:57 PM 1-12-2005_


----------



## xtacypimp69 (Apr 23, 2004)

Best of luck- Jefnes3


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Jeff just did my buddies 2.0T MK3 Jetta and my friend is ecstatic I havent ridden in it but he claims he can spin them in 4th. Jeff has also helped me with some technical issues on my setup, I highly recomend him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (general problem)*

I'd be really interested to see what Jeff can do for the Neuspeed setup. Someone go for it - you will not be disappointed.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Jeff- would you be able to assist in tuning the MKIV 2.0s (DBW)?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

The AEM is a true wideband setup that is built into a 2 1/16" gauge. Had to add another sensor precat. The sensor puts out a 5V signal which is what I will use for my Data Aq system I wanna build. 
Jeff - From my dyno wideband I don't have a problem with all the fueling as of now. Maybe take a little bit of fuel out on the bottom end, but other than that not that much. May I ask, how do you do your tuning? Do you have a setup to burn the stock chips? Also how likely would it be that a check engine light will be triggered?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

i miss my charger...


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_i miss my charger...









hahaha, I say that everytime some thing goes wrong with my turbo setup









any news on the 176WHP dyno by EIP?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_
Jeff - From my dyno wideband I don't have a problem with all the fueling as of now. Maybe take a little bit of fuel out on the bottom end, but other than that not that much. May I ask, how do you do your tuning? Do you have a setup to burn the stock chips? Also how likely would it be that a check engine light will be triggered?


How? Same way I tune Vr6 turbo stuff, re-map the entire fuel
and ignition maps. LArge MAF and large inj. require this because
the 'stock' setup uses the whole map for 0-WOT with no boost.
I need to re-scale to support say 0-WOT at 15psi.
Actual tuning I use an emulator. Then Write to a chip off you go.
For cheap data acq. look here: http://www.dataq.com/194.htm
4 channel, 10 bit a/d, ~$25, serial

On obd2 stuff you 'should' run with o2 unplugged, this will
cause a CEL. 
Why unplug? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1755023
But you cna easily plug it in and pass emissions
when required.
Mk4 2L stuff is a ways off, gotta do mk4 vr6 1st. 
But, if you are willing to pay for development we could 
move you further up the 'line'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 10:40 PM 1-13-2005_


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

any one seen this yet?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*

Never seen that before . . . looks pretty good. It's and OBD I ABA setup.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

thats a fahqin badass buggy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

alright i read through most of this thread and i'm highly considering getting the NS SC for my 2004 golf gl 2dr
-2.6" pulley
-TT 268/260 cam
-custom CAI
-2.25 or 2.5 catback (*what do you guys think?*)
-_possibly_ P&P
-_possibly_ aquamist setup (i live in socal, might need it during the hot summers..*what do you guys think?* can i get by without it?)
am i missing anything? anything else you guys would recommend? i'm aiming for the numbers 97 Golf SC is putting down (150 whp/160 wtq)
thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

with FI, you cant go wrong with 2.5" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

sweet, that's what i was thinking. if i decide to do a P&P, then i'll get the cam put in at that time


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

btw, do any of you guys have your aquamist installation plans/pics that you can e-mail me?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

my install pics are either on this thread or in the forum somewhere do a search for my name in archives with aquamist


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*videos*

Anyone kows were neuspeed supercharger videos are posted, 
there are so many videox with vws running turbo setup there has to be a couple with sc


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: videos (Gtyess)*

haha id like to see one too, even a sound clip of one w/ a CAI would do
any of you guys want to take a sound clip?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: videos (HtotheZ)*

I can try to get something . . .


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Heres a vid I made last last winter, its a 3rd gear pull and then me doingsome donuts in an empty lot







I had the 2.5" pulley and cone filter, you can really here the whine in the first part of the video.

http://www.we-todd-did-racing....DE%3D


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (general problem)*

I love the Vid Pete, did I ever show you the video of the tray slides we did at your work? if not i'll bring it down next time I am down there


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Video*

Good video! Is that the only one with a neuspeed supercharger around the Vortex?


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Video (Gtyess)*

my charger kit is up for sale just to let people know. Less than 20k miles for $1100, $1200 if my ecu will work in your car.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hey everyone....I tapped a hole in the nose of my supercharger when i changed the oil...now i can change the oil as often as i like...didn't take any pics yet but i can take some if you guys wanna see it and know the specifics....just gauging interst
BTW: Random info I needed...
Magnuson 
3172 Bunsen Ave.
Ventura, CA 93003
Phone: (805) 642-8833
Fax: (805)677-4897
Neuspeed
1800-423-3623 Ext.721 is the number to an associate named Armel VERY Helpful Guy..
For the OIL SERVICE KIT
(4oz. of supercharger oil, Loctite Gasket Eliminator, Oil Plug, One MolyCoupler Bearing)
Reciept says: Item Description: 83-62-01-146 Oil Service Kit M45/62- 146ml 
I also replaced the belt...I'll look up the info for that too...got it from neuspeed.
HOPE THIS HELPS YOU GUYS


_Modified by diive4sho at 12:13 AM 1-21-2005_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (diive4sho)*

Interesting. Tapping an hole in the top allows you to drain from the bottom and refill. good idea.
Armel is a good guy. Did you get the maintenance kit from Neuspeed or Magnuson? Magnuson sold the first one to me, but then stopped selling to consumers. I found that you can get the exact oil you need from your local GM dealer--they use it for the Pontiac and Buick superchargers. Here's the part number:
Part #12345982

This oil is about $10 through the dealer, but is only $3.75 from http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/








The oil in the cup in the background is what came out after a change. Normally it looks like honey.



_Modified by JettaRed at 9:08 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

thats the same oil i use very cheap and takes the heat 

the oil stuff just about made me throw up from the nasty smell it had and it was black


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (wolf rocco)*

I don't know what numbers are people are seeing, but when I had my car dyno'ed, all I had was the 2.6" pulley, Neuspeed P-Flo, and a sports muffler (not cat-back), 6 lbs. of boost, and I got 145 whp, and 160 wtq. That was in poor conditions, too, very hot and humid, so I may have been able to get out two or three more horsepower in optimal conditions... but that's where I was with that.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (sinahmadi)*

Good numbers expecially with an AEG . . . do you know what kind of dyno it was?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*

So fellas,
what is the smalles pulley I can run on an AEG engine with just the charger and not worry about problems.
I am looking for a reliable thing here. 2.5" maybe?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vasillalov)*

i think it's been established that 2.6" should be the smallest "safest" pulley to go with, without a type of cooling of some sort


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (HtotheZ)*

it depends on boost, temperature and octane i think.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_So fellas,
what is the smalles pulley I can run on an AEG engine with just the charger and not worry about problems.
I am looking for a reliable thing here. 2.5" maybe?

I ran the 2.5" daily for almost a year with no problems and I drove the car hard all the time. No aquamist, no intercooler or motorwork. This was in upstate NY where the summers dont get too hot and I run 93 octane. It did get slower in the summer but I rigged up a CAI which helped a lot. 

Oh this was an ABA, I just realised you asked about AEG. 


_Modified by general problem at 3:38 AM 1-23-2005_


----------



## bmpSLC (May 2, 2004)

hey general problem, are you running a stock clutch with that set up, ive got a mk3 2.0 and pretty soon im going for the ns sc setup with a lightened flywheel, but im not sure if a new 8v clutch could take it


----------



## bmpSLC (May 2, 2004)

sorry.... and the 2.5 pulley, i live in illinois, summers max will get like 90 on 2 days? will i be alright?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

i was using the stock clutch and it held fine. now im turbo and have a 6 puck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmpSLC (May 2, 2004)

bada** thank you very much, so what do you think, get a used SC for around a grand, or just go for the new one for 2 grand


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (brokedownjetta)*

Hey jettared....The part number has since changed from when you did your oil change...same kit (from magneuson) but different item #... So far the tap and plug are holding up great....this makes it a hell of a lot easier to change my oil...and i agree the oil smells like gross feet.....i'll post pics of the plug soon it was fairly simple to do all you need is a plug with a tap that matches the size and thread of the plug and you just drill out a hole one size smaller than the tap with a drill press and the tap it by hand..just don't allow the threads to continue into the "Oil chamber" because your plug will just screw right through the hole and fall into the gears....like i said i'll have pics up here for you guys soon


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I've got to post something at least once a month, whether it needs it or not!


----------



## FamTree (Dec 28, 2004)

130 pages !!!!!
That has got to be a record


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (brokedownjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brokedownjetta* »_bada** thank you very much, so what do you think, get a used SC for around a grand, or just go for the new one for 2 grand

i tried to do the used option but the problem is u need a complete kit. Also same year car with same options. I ended up just returning the used one and ordering a new one from neuspeed for $1999.

im dyin to get it


----------



## xtacypimp69 (Apr 23, 2004)

I got a complete kit for sale. I've used my charger for 5,653 miles from today. I'm selling my complete car so it has to go. PM with questions.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (xtacypimp69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtacypimp69* »_I got a complete kit for sale. I've used my charger for 5,653 miles from today. I'm selling my complete car so it has to go. PM with questions.


Sorry to get OT in here. But Ditto this. except i got 15,000 on mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (Lotust)*

i got one for sale at $995 dollas. comes with AEM cold air intake and throttle body as well


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (FamTree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FamTree* »_130 pages !!!!!
That has got to be a record

This thread was a record like a year, maybe even two years ago. I posted in this thread multiple times, even as far back as when i had my AEG Turbo, god that was like 4 years ago or so







. As much as i want this thread to die and burn a firey death it just will never happen. JettaRed will live forever as the guy who started the never ending thread!
P.S. Anyone who reads this thread the whole way through anymore is a complete syko


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (GTI RB)*


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (FamTree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FamTree* »_130 pages !!!!!
That has got to be a record


Someone hasn't seen the KK thread in the Tristate forum!!







think they're running near 700pgs these days


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

My brother is now the proud owner of my 2000 Jetta 2.0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The stock but slow daily driver nature of the 2.0 is just what he needs to compliment his VR turbo. The 2.0 was and still is a great vehicle. His VR turbo is a monster and a clutch eater. 
I don't know what I am getting to replace it yet


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Audi TT or A4 Quattro, whatever you need. Or, a Saab Aero is very nice. (Of course, I'm partial.)


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

TT225 is catching my attention. The A4 is sweet, but I think too much car for a 1.8t. I would go sportier. 
The Saab is sweet. I see the commercials but haven't checked out. Whatever I but I'll probably make products for... cause that's what I do


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

If you go with an A4, you definitely want to upgrade the turbo (assuming an older A4). I have the Neuspeed 1 bar chip in my wife's A4, but it's still pretty mild. Greg Woo once told me that the A4 engine is kinda soft. However, it rides and handles like a dream.
The TT might be a nice compromise. The stock 180 hp TT feels faster than my GTI when it was stock. So there's a lot of promise there. You lose a lot of hp with the quattro, but grip and handling is incredible.
Finally, the Saab 9-5 Aero is _FAST!_ I got my daughter a used one with over 85,000 miles on it when she totalled the Jetta. I don't know if it was chipped by the previous owner, but stock it was 235 hp with a factory top speed of over 140 mph. But, you may think the 9-5 is too big. Physics being what they are, I don't think you could toss it around as much as a TT.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I was looking for a car which I wouldn't have to upgrade the turbo, at least not anytime soon. I have my VR6 to play with which is plenty fun if I feel the need to really mod something. 
The A4 is a sweet car, but I've never had anything but 4 doors so maybe I'll try something different


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

I like the TT option myself, been looking at some older ones for a daily driver.
i love my car but its becoming too much of a project, I need something to get me to work everyday


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_Someone hasn't seen the KK thread in the Tristate forum!!







think they're running near 700pgs these days

Yea but that thread started in 2004, this thread started in *2001*







. Thats pure insanity! You know something is up when a thread has been in your recent topics list for the last 4 years! Anyways, like i said, this thread will never die, it has become too big, it will live forever as the imortal vortex thread.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (GTI RB)*

ive read this whole post and i should be gettin my new SC kit in the mail this week








i cant wait
i own page 131


----------



## avocado (Feb 17, 2005)

anyone know the diameter of the shaft the ns sc uses for the input shaft
thanks jt


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

This post is incredible! I've read through almost every post and I can't believe some of the efforts that everyone has done, especialy JettaRed! Very informative thread I must say; sure you have some that argue that the N/S Charger is crap and Turbo is the way too go, but already owning a Turbo'd ABA once and going through all the headaches of tuning and wondering what was going to mess up next was too frustrating for me. As a daily driver you don't want to wrench on your car everyday as you rely on it for basic transportation and although the Turbo setups always put down more power and have so much more potential, the Neuspeed Charger is ideal for someone who just wants a little more than just a P-Flow and Cat-back will put out. Just enough pep, but not at the expense of constant tuning and parts breaking frequently.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Scracho)*

im looking into purchasing a second-hand unit off someone, does anyone know how much it would cost for neuspeed to chip my ECU for use with their sc? i called them last week and they told me $350, that's freakin nuts! has it always been that expensive? i thought it was like $100-$200 to get it done. do any of you guys have hook-ups with them or are there any alternatives?


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

Has anyone installed an intercooler for their supercharger? I'd like to run one, and I love the look of a fmic, but I've heard the fabrication is a bit sloppy and doesn't look great in the engine.
Does anyone have pictures or any input on an intercooler install on the Neuspeed charger?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (sinahmadi)*

Check about 24 pages ago.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

hey bill-- when are we gonna tinker with the aero?








my buddy just got the 9-2x (aka saab-uru) and it is mean out of the box!! we swapped in an STi suspension and a turboback exhaust eliminating one of the cats and it is MEAN!!!!!

...just food for thought... i know its your daughters car and all...


----------



## xtacypimp69 (Apr 23, 2004)

The chip from neuspeed should cost you $229.99 with shipping. I paid that about two months ago, shouldn't have changed much since.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_hey bill-- when are we gonna tinker with the aero?








my buddy just got the 9-2x (aka saab-uru) and it is mean out of the box!! we swapped in an STi suspension and a turboback exhaust eliminating one of the cats and it is MEAN!!!!!

...just food for thought... i know its your daughters car and all...

No, her's is fast enough. We bought the car used, so I don't know if the previous owner did any chip mods, but it's pretty fast for such a big car.
I don't know if the 9-2x uses a Saab engine or not (I think not), but Saab's engine controls are incredibly sophisticated. The one on her car doesn't use knock sensors, but measures the ionization of the exhaust gases to determine if there is proper combustion or pre-detonation. Brad (of KCSAAB) told me to use only stock spark plugs or I'd mess up the performance.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

bill, 
chances are the previous owner did not do a chip mod as my buddy josh has a stock aero and the thing flies like a bat outta hell. 
i wouldnt question brad on saab knowledge... but then again it wouldnt hurt to look at some aftermarket BT setups on saabnet... just food for thought...


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_sneek pics of the new ic mani's








enjoy









Hey does anyone know if he's still making these? I want to run a FMIC.......


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

i spoke with him about a month ago and he was http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_bill, 
chances are the previous owner did not do a chip mod as my buddy josh has a stock aero and the thing flies like a bat outta hell. 
i wouldnt question brad on saab knowledge... but then again it wouldnt hurt to look at some aftermarket BT setups on saabnet... just food for thought...

Will, Brad owns KCSaab and literally grew up in the business. It's family owned. I would guess Brad is in his 50s. He is a Saab enthusiast and races Saabs. So does his children. He has been a good source of information concerning tuning in general. I would say he's been around the block a couple of times. I certainly trust what he says more than most of what I read on these forums!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Will, Brad owns KCSaab and literally grew up in the business. It's family owned. I would guess Brad is in his 50s. He is a Saab enthusiast and races Saabs. So does his children. He has been a good source of information concerning tuning in general. I would say he's been around the block a couple of times. I certainly trust what he says more than most of what I read on these forums!

i totally agree and wouldnt question brad at all. what i was suggesting was that if you did want to do a BT setup, saabnet would be a place to do some homework.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_i spoke with him about a month ago and he was http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So how would you go about trying to contact this guy *hkk735* I would like some prices. I am seriously thinking about adding an intercooler.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

PMd u


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (jettaiv4suprchrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4suprchrg* »_
So how would you go about trying to contact this guy *hkk735* I would like some prices. I am seriously thinking about adding an intercooler.

greg? best way is via im on here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif paypal me and i'll personally go to his house and deliver a message


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
greg? best way is via im on here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif paypal me and i'll personally go to his house and deliver a message








, you would do that for me will? your still a sweetheart, haha
i can be reached via im on here- i may not get it though where with my work schedule i can be away from a computer for days on end....you can always call the number listed in my sigVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## 97-GTI-SC (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (hkk735)*

took a new GLI off the line at a light and kept it, running 2.6 and p-flow w/8psi dyno'd at 147whp, and 159 trq , wow was he upset.


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (97-GTI-SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97-GTI-SC* »_took a new GLI off the line at a light and kept it, running 2.6 and p-flow w/8psi dyno'd at 147whp, and 159 trq , wow was he upset.










Thats awesome


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (Scracho)*

Hey fellas, 
I got too page 40 and gave up, So i scanned the rest of it.
What type of intake should i use with my mk3? I might try toolFan's design with the CAI. Any suggestions on what is best?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (900200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *900200* »_Hey fellas, 
I got too page 40 and gave up, So i scanned the rest of it.
What type of intake should i use with my mk3? I might try toolFan's design with the CAI. Any suggestions on what is best? 

the differences in intakes really arent fonna make that much of a difference in whp and torque.


----------



## 97-GTI-SC (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (900200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *900200* »_Hey fellas, 
I got too page 40 and gave up, So i scanned the rest of it.
What type of intake should i use with my mk3? I might try toolFan's design with the CAI. Any suggestions on what is best? 

Cold air is always good, but its not that noticable of a change in power, plus you won't be able to hide that you have a supercharger because of the LOUD whine. Save your money and have a pro make a custom chip w/ proper fuel mapping. Trust me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (97-GTI-SC)*

Did you get a custom chip made? How much did it cost? Does it make a decent diffrence?
I know a place that would do it, but i am a little short on funds right now.


----------



## 97-GTI-SC (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (900200)*

yeah, and it can cost alot if the programmer doesn't have a dyno, so you have to keep going back and forth to optimize fuel, and power. But it made a big diff. The stock p-chip is too rich. But also, lighter wheels helped put more power down.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (97-GTI-SC)*

how much did it run you? if i were to pick up a used charger, neuspeed wants $350 to chip/flash my ecu, i might as well just get a custom chip burned if it doesn't run much higher then that?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (HtotheZ)*

by the way, do any of you owners (current/ex-owners) with the charger have any in-car videos of driving around/cruising etc...?


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_by the way, do any of you owners (current/ex-owners) with the charger have any in-car videos of driving around/cruising etc...?

I second that bump


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (HtotheZ)*

Short, no sound.
Fun road.
~10MB
http://home.comcast.net/~vw20sc/pics/DSCN0711.avi


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (greyhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyhare* »_Short, no sound.
Fun road.
~10MB
http://home.comcast.net/~vw20sc/pics/DSCN0711.avi

Talk about torture! Watching that was painful, I could only imagine what the wine of the charger sounded like. It's like a Charlie Chaplin flick in color and without subtitles.


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (Scracho)*

i would make one, but i dont have a video recorder.
My bro. got his WRX yesterday, and we raced today. Damn that thing is quick, he smooked my @ss







. He wont let me drive it, he is afraid i would brake it or something







, it's kinda funny because i taught him how to drive stick.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Any body have a 3.5bar FPR for an ABA (MK3)? I sold mine with the kit and need one to try and dial in fueling for my turbo project. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Wait maybe I am confused, is it a 3.5 or 4 bar that comes with the OBD2 kit? Either way, any one got one lying around? I can paypal you instantly, thanks.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (general problem)*

i think its a 4 bar


----------



## 97-GTI-SC (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

Mine is a 4 bar


----------



## 97-GTI-SC (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_how much did it run you? if i were to pick up a used charger, neuspeed wants $350 to chip/flash my ecu, i might as well just get a custom chip burned if it doesn't run much higher then that?


I was about $700, I think, but that also includes two $100 dyno runs. It actually ended up costing me a lot more than 700, because by the end of the last dyno run, all of my trans. fluid was all over the dyno. I had pulled the two halves of the tranny appart. (sheered off a bolt.) Don't do that. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








By the way I own this page


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (97-GTI-SC)*

Hi everyone,
I got my 2.6" pulley today and was wondering if i should run it with a smaller belt? If so, what size? I have a mk3.
Thank you.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Neuspeed told me you dont need a smaller belt and the tensioner will pick up the slack, but in my case (and many others) we found it usefull to go with a smaller belt, sorry I dont have the size available. What I ended up doing was taking the part number, which is determined by belt lenght, and reduced it by 10 or 20 mm and ordered that belt. Hope that makes sense, if not hopefully some one can post the size for ya.

How do you like the 2.6? how much boost are you making?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porcha* »_
I've just bought a 2.6" pulley....do I need to get a smaller belt too 
I'm going from the stock 2.8" to the 2.6"....
help a nub out



_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Maybe not. Only if you notice it slipping. However, if you do, here are the belts you need:
*MKIV Belts*
Gates Micro-V K060825 (82.5" or 2110mm)
Dayco Poly Cog 5060835 (83.5" or 2120mm) (alternate part number 6PK2120)

*MKIII Belts*
Dayco Poly Cog 5060805 (80.5")
Drive Rite 5060810DR (81")


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

ty, i knew it was in here somwhere, but i gave up after page 40


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (900200)*

haha no problem


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Happy Easter*

He is risen!


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (JettaRed)*

Thanks to JettaRed and all the other positive contributors of this thread, because of this thread this came in the mail this week:








I will continue to contribute information to this thread as I am in the process of installing the Charger. I'm going to be recording my upgrades and dynoing the vehicle in stages to view my progress. 
I'm not looking for all out power, but rather a well rounded car. I would like WHP to be equal with Suspension HP. I figure 150WHP is plenty and I think it's certainly possible with this setup. Reliability and Driveability is the number one goal here.


_Modified by Scracho at 1:36 PM 3-27-2005_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Happy Easter (Scracho)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Happy Easter (Scracho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scracho* »_










awesome man.


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (97-GTI-SC)*

for all you NS people..... quick question ...click on this link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1904449


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (duke_seb)*

I would also just like to comment about how mint this setup really is! Neuspeed has really put a ton of R&D into this setup and I can't even begin to explain how impressed I was with this kit. Everything was nicely packaged in individual packages and the finish on the charger and plumbing is incredible. I've seen other F/I kits on the market and having owned a ATP turbo kit in the past I can honestly say that the Neuspeed kit is certainly top notch!


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (Scracho)*

can anyone tell me from this picture if this is an OBDI or II SC?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (duke_seb)*

does anyone have any recommendations on boost gauges and A/F gauges? where's the cheapest place to get them?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_can anyone tell me from this picture if this is an OBDI or II SC?









That fits the ABA engine. Don't know about OBDI or OBDII.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_does anyone have any recommendations on boost gauges and A/F gauges? where's the cheapest place to get them?

http://www.egauges.com used to have pretty good prices, but you should check http://www.42draftdesigns.com, as well.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Sell Neuspeed Supercharger (JettaRed)*

http://www.42draftdesigns.com .... but I am a little biased


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_He is risen!

He is risen indeed!


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Happy Easter (UKGTI)*

to hell with buying a used charger....im buying a new one.... i just won 20,000 in the lottery!!!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_to hell with buying a used charger....im buying a new one.... i just won 20,000 in the lottery!!!!









and i expect my atp stage III+ turbo kit for my 337 by the end of this week. that along with a quaife, and spec3 clutch + flywheel thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_to hell with buying a used charger....im buying a new one.... i just won 20,000 in the lottery!!!!









I got to play your lottery! Damn Super 7 was supposed to buy all my gooddies, instead Visa had to do it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Happy Easter (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
and i expect my atp stage III+ turbo kit for my 337 by the end of this week. that along with a quaife, and spec3 clutch + flywheel thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey! I thought you were a poor college student!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Hey! I thought you were a poor college student!

no, i'm a poor working man. a BS/MS and 3 years of biotech experience and i'm making dick for $$. yes, i am looking for a new job...


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (MicrobiologyNerd)*

If you have any interest in posibly relocating to Cali, I may be able to help get you a job at specialty labs, we have a microbiology dept. Certified techs make pretty good dough.


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Happy Easter (MaxedOutCredit)*

I installed the 2.6" pulley last week and two days ago the CEL came on, any thoughts?


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (900200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *900200* »_I installed the 2.6" pulley last week and two days ago the CEL came on, any thoughts?

Did you fart too loud with your windows rolled up? Damn VW's and their CEL's.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Happy Easter (900200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *900200* »_I installed the 2.6" pulley last week and two days ago the CEL came on, any thoughts?

Probably misfires. Check your plugs. You may need to close the gaps a little.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (JettaRed)*

has anyone used the ik-24s with the 2.6"? are they too cold for the 2.6"?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_If you have any interest in posibly relocating to Cali, I may be able to help get you a job at specialty labs, we have a microbiology dept. Certified techs make pretty good dough.

where in cali? whats the pay scale?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Happy Easter (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
where in cali? whats the pay scale?

Why would you want to leave wonderful New England weather for hot and sunny California? After all, they have C.A.R.B., 91 Octane gas, and mud slides!


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (JettaRed)*

hah! year-round summer-like weather rules








on another note, do any of you know how much an intercooler reduces temps by (on avg, preferably a stock 1.8T intercooler)? im trying to figure out if it would make more sense to go with a larger core, or if the 1.8T stocker will suffice


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (HtotheZ)*

a stock 1.8t smic is probably fine core size wise, the plumbing might be a bigger issue though


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (MicrobiologyNerd)*

yea i spoke to a local shop here and they said they could fab up the piping from the IC to the manifolds, and they were excited when i told them its for a neuspeed sc


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_yea i spoke to a local shop here and they said they could fab up the piping from the IC to the manifolds, and they were excited when i told them its for a neuspeed sc

excited at taking the idea of greg and i!! 
j/k-- hope it all comes out well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
excited at taking the idea of greg and i!! 
j/k-- hope it all comes out well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

maybe just excited to finish what they started!!!!!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_
maybe just excited to finish what they started!!!!!!
















it was finished... but i couldnt leave well enough alone... and i've been kicking myself in the ass for over a year because of it


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
excited at taking the idea of greg and i!! 
j/k-- hope it all comes out well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks to the R&D done by you and greg!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (HtotheZ)*

thank us by giving us a ride. 
yes i know youre across the country, but with a ic, you should get here in under 4 hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (MicrobiologyNerd)*

hahahaha







for sure


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Happy Easter (HtotheZ)*

a stock 1.8t intercooler with the OEM shields and whatnot would be a really good choice. I don't think a front mount is needed for the power output of this charger. Though, once the manifolds are fabbed and work correctly you could really do anyhting you wanted.


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Happy Easter (2kjettaguy)*

im buy a used Charger and im looking to see if i can pick up some of the parts or even all of the parts without dealing with NS.........
right now im looking for a 4 bar fuel reg....anyone know where i can get one 4 a 2L or if the one out of a MKIV 1.8T will fit?


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_im buy a used Charger and im looking to see if i can pick up some of the parts or even all of the parts without dealing with NS.........
right now im looking for a 4 bar fuel reg....anyone know where i can get one 4 a 2L or if the one out of a MKIV 1.8T will fit?

Most of the parts such as the belt, misc. hardware, colder plugs, rising rate FPR can be bought anywhere, but the chip, air box, piping and brackets have to purchased from them.


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Happy Easter (Scracho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scracho* »_
Most of the parts such as the belt, misc. hardware, colder plugs, rising rate FPR can be bought anywhere, but the chip, air box, piping and brackets have to purchased from them. 

yeah ive just come to realise that......im planning on getting the chip and brackets and a couple other things because i dont want to look for them like the maf extender/evap hose but im not sure if im going to get the piping..... im already running my K&N and i want to keep running that so im figuring that i will just move my factory piping over to the other side and forgo buying the hoses
and another question about timing........im looking at the diagram they have for it.....where are all the belts running....im confused.......will i be able to do all this without a timing....to i just add a belt?


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_
yeah ive just come to realise that......im planning on getting the chip and brackets and a couple other things because i dont want to look for them like the maf extender/evap hose but im not sure if im going to get the piping..... im already running my K&N and i want to keep running that so im figuring that i will just move my factory piping over to the other side and forgo buying the hoses
and another question about timing........im looking at the diagram they have for it.....where are all the belts running....im confused.......will i be able to do all this without a timing....to i just add a belt?

The belt that drives the charger pulley is just a longer version of your accessory belt. It does not interfere with your timing belt. Although you may want to consider doing your timing belt and other related maintenance items (i.e. ign. wires, cap, rotor, fuel filter, oil change, trans. oil change, etc.) before installing the charger. This eliminates some of those questions after install if or when something starts to act up there are less variables to worry about now. 
I did a complete tune-up and timing belt change (also because of cam) and I even did a compression check and still planning to run a dyno baseline before I install the charger.


_Modified by Scracho at 7:10 AM 3-31-2005_


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Happy Easter (Scracho)*

cool i just did the timing belt yesterday.......and I did the fuel filter about 4 months ago and the oil change yesterday.....the cap and rotor i did those about 4 months ago too... my wires are fairly new prolly 15K on them......the only thing in there that i need to do is the tranny fluid change
i was thinking about doing a cam...but seeing as I dont have to do the timing change again i might aswell forgo that until i need another one done....
how is this charger on Clutches?......


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Happy Easter (duke_seb)*

I hit the track yesterday and was getting about 15.8 pretty constantly. I have the 2.6" pulley, intake, cat-back, I am getting misfires with CEL, I plan on regaping the the plugs today or tomorrow and taking it back to the track tomorrow if it doesn't rain. My next step is 268/260 cam, then rear sway bar (for autoX)


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Happy Easter (900200)*

Oh yeah sort of a noob qeustion, but how do i reset the CEL? Do i just disconnect the battery?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (900200)*

sometimes that works, but your best bet is to use vag-com. if you don't have one, get one!








which plugs are you using?


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Happy Easter (HtotheZ)*

im using the ones that came with the kit, i forgot what plugs they are. Do i need to take off the manifold to get at them or can i get at them with it on.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (900200)*

the plugs that come with the kit are ik-20s i think, you may want to try the next colder range (ik-22s - http://www.sparkplugs.com) since you're running the 2.6 pulley.
you dont have the take off the manifold if you use a spark plug remover


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Happy Easter (HtotheZ)*

Actually, you don't need to remove the maniford or charger. You just need the proper tool if you have the oem plug wires. Then you just need a socket with an extension. You probably need to unplug a fuel injector to make it a little easier, but you don't need to remove the manifold.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Happy Easter (JettaRed)*

This is the tool (T10029) you need to pull the wires on a 2.0:


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Happy Easter (JettaRed)*

I checked into the Vag-com and it looks pretty cool, i'm going to get one. But what is the diffrence between the $40 one on ebay and the $800 "pro" one they sell at their website? The software is all the same and free anyways right?
So all i need is my laptop, the connector, and download the free software. Correct? 
Thanks,


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Happy Easter (900200)*

For most uses you can get away for under $300.
Read their FAQ, it explains some of the issues with the generic cables.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_3.html#3.3


_Modified by greyhare at 12:38 PM 4-5-2005_


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (greyhare)*

some of the ones off ebay work, check the seller obd2008...his feedback rating is 100% and most of the people have gotten it to work with the first interface, if not, they claim he replaces it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (HtotheZ)*

I got one from Ebay and it works great! I still have to register the VAG software but other than that it's pretty mint.


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Happy Easter (Scracho)*

Thanks guys, 
I am ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (900200)*

hey JettaRed would i need that tool if i'm going to be using the 8.5 mm magnecor wires?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Happy Easter (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_hey JettaRed would i need that tool if i'm going to be using the 8.5 mm magnecor wires?

No. The magnacor are much more durable than stock wires. you just need to pull them by the boots, which you can do with long pliers.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (JettaRed)*

great, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tornado Red Russ (Aug 4, 2002)

*Nice product*

Just finished up the Neuspeed supercharger on my 2.0. Wow, couldn't be happier. Great product, nice instructions. My 2.slow is now a 2.go.
Props to Neuspeed, you guys rock.


----------



## raki (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Nice product (Tornado Red Russ)*

JettaRed, thx for starting this post which I found so much help on my Neuspeed SC.
but still with some questions:
1.	About the engine temp. 
I have installed the supercharger kit. The engine temp rises very quickly. The highest temp is around 1,000 cent degrees at 6500RPM shift 5. At the time, the water temp is in the normal status.
I am afraid of the burnout of the pistons at such a high temp. 
Is it the question of the lack of fuel injection to lower down the engine internal temp? 
Is it help to change the thermotake to a modified part just as what you can supply?
Any way to solve it?
(I have installed a DEFI exhaust temp meter; the sensor is located 20CM before the CAT)
2.	About NEUSPEED 256 CAM
Pls give me the spec of the 256 CAM and the spec of the original one. 
I am looking for the detail difference between the two cams.
3. P-Chip in the KIT.
Seems that your P-Chip is programmed for the high output at high RPMs. If the RPM is below 2500, the ride is powerless than expected, I can say almost the same as the original.

I have sent the mail to Neuspeed for the answers. 
I hope all u can give me some ideas.
thx again.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Nice product (raki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raki* »_JettaRed, thx for starting this post which I found so much help on my Neuspeed SC.
but still with some questions:
1.	About the engine temp. 
I have installed the supercharger kit. The engine temp rises very quickly. The highest temp is around 1,000 cent degrees at 6500RPM shift 5. At the time, the water temp is in the normal status.
I am afraid of the burnout of the pistons at such a high temp. 
Is it the question of the lack of fuel injection to lower down the engine internal temp? 
Is it help to change the thermotake to a modified part just as what you can supply?
Any way to solve it?
(I have installed a DEFI exhaust temp meter; the sensor is located 20CM before the CAT)
2.	About NEUSPEED 256 CAM
Pls give me the spec of the 256 CAM and the spec of the original one. 
I am looking for the detail difference between the two cams.
3. P-Chip in the KIT.
Seems that your P-Chip is programmed for the high output at high RPMs. If the RPM is below 2500, the ride is powerless than expected, I can say almost the same as the original.

I have sent the mail to Neuspeed for the answers. 
I hope all u can give me some ideas.
thx again.

1. I never measured exhaust temps, so I can't really comment. However, water injection would certainly help. I doubt using a different thermostat would do anything for exhaust temps.
2. I don't remember the cam specs. But, they should be on the neuspeed site (or used to be). You'll have to look for them. You can go to http://www.techtonicstuning.com/cams.asp for cam specs on the oem cam. I really like neuspeed's stuff, but for the price you may want to consider the techtonics 268/260 cam.
3. I always had great low end power. If it's not what you want, you may want to consider the neuspeed adjustable cam gear to lower the power (torque) band.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Nice product (JettaRed)*

hey guys-
does anyone know the differences between a bar/plate IC and tube/fin IC (other than the obvious) which one is "better"?


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Nice product (JettaRed)*

I just finished up reading all 133 pages of this damn thread, and I have to say good job to JettaRed!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This thread definetly shows that the Neuspeed supercharger is the way to go if you want power that you can truly bolt on and forget about it. It seems as though the owners of the supercharger got bit by the boost bug and wanted more out of it, which I am sure is why this thread was started. It helped me decide that this probably won't be the way that I would want to go since I enjoy tinkering with things and it doesn't seem as though the Neuspeed unit will allow much room to do so.
In my reading of this thread, I came across the last couple of pages where people really started flaming on this thread. Needless to say, it got to me a bit. Speed did make a good point early on that he will say "I told you so," but I think that him and all those turbo guys flaming on everyone here didn't read anything about going this route. Turbo's will provide more power for the money, but will it be worth the headaches and stress required to get it going? Neuspeed offered this option for those not so savvy in mechanical skills and designed it for reliable power, not for all-out-performance. Don't mean to clutter, just venting.
Great job everyone for the R&D as I will probably use some of this knowledge in my upcoming turbo project. POST 4650!!
One more thing:

_Quote, originally posted by *GTI RB page 130* »_P.S. Anyone who reads this thread the whole way through anymore is a complete syko

That would be me then, wouldn't it







(j/k)


_Modified by gltuner at 11:50 AM 4-12-2005_


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Nice product (gltuner)*

Yeah and its a nice "resume"
133 pages and 53 for the BBM kit to help make up your mind hehehe
Well maybe 133 was 2 much so i bought the BBM kit. hehehe


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Nice product (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_I just finished up reading all 133 pages of this damn thread, and I have to say good job to JettaRed!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This thread definetly shows that the Neuspeed supercharger is the way to go if you want power that you can truly bolt on and forget about it. It seems as though the owners of the supercharger got bit by the boost bug and wanted more out of it, which I am sure is why this thread was started. It helped me decide that this probably won't be the way that I would want to go since I enjoy tinkering with things and it doesn't seem as though the Neuspeed unit will allow much room to do so.
In my reading of this thread, I came across the last couple of pages where people really started flaming on this thread. Needless to say, it got to me a bit. Speed did make a good point early on that he will say "I told you so," but I think that him and all those turbo guys flaming on everyone here didn't read anything about going this route. Turbo's will provide more power for the money, but will it be worth the headaches and stress required to get it going? Neuspeed offered this option for those not so savvy in mechanical skills and designed it for reliable power, not for all-out-performance. Don't mean to clutter, just venting.
Great job everyone for the R&D as I will probably use some of this knowledge in my upcoming turbo project. POST 4650!!

_Modified by gltuner at 11:50 AM 4-12-2005_

Good observations, something I would like to add.
I bought the charger and never had any problems directly related to it. Tuned out of the box it ran great. I put down 137 whp and 145 wtq. I sold my 2.0 several months ago and I was in the process of building a 2.0 turbo setup, something many of my friends were doing. Its been 5 months now and when I look at my friends setups they are still trying to get them to run perfect.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Nice product (TooLFan46n2)*

ToolFan,
Did you get your water pump fixed?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Nice product (JettaRed)*

hey,
im still here








new and improved with an attractive new turbo.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Nice product (speed51133!)*

several cars and years later we are all still here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Nice product (DblYeloRado)*

will the denso ik22's be ok for a mk3? Because everyone i know who has them, has a mk4


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Nice product (900200)*

Should be good. There is a good set of posts on plugs in here some where.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Nice product (greyhare)*

Ok, it's time for me to change out my exhaust. My current Neuspeed is getting a little tired and noiser than original. Looking ot get something that has a slight growl, but not overly too loud. Also trying to decide between 2.25 and 2.5". Right now I am kinda leaning towards a TT 2.5" exhaust with a borla muffler. Also contemplating getting the dual muffler to quiet it down even more. Any suggestions/comments about this?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Nice product (97 Golf SC)*

i can't tell you from experience with the SC, but i have a 2.5" cat-back, straight 2.5" piping from cat to my milltek can (no resonator) and its great.
i say go with the 2.5", it should sound and perform great with the borla...although i wouldnt go with the dual muffler, but thats just me
by the way, for those who dont know-i picked up a used charger, 268/260 cam, rrfpr and some other goodies...also ordered the intercooler manifolds from greg (hkk735) and will be running a 2.4" pulley. just need to take some measurements and order a IC and i should be set. i should be getting the manifolds and the IC core in the next month and will be installing and most likely hitting the dyno with this setup mid to late june once finals are over







if all goes well im hoping to hit at least somewhere the 155-165 whp range, or am i just crazy?










_Modified by HtotheZ at 10:36 PM 4-23-2005_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Nice product (HtotheZ)*

It should be possible with the intercooler, pulley and cam. I'm running the stage 2 BBM kit which has the same cam, a similar pulley but is not intercooled. It dynoed at 183 whp. But thats lysholm, not eaton.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Nice product (BMGFifty)*

you also have lowered compression right?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Nice product (HtotheZ)*

I'm running a low comp head gasket, which is about the same as stacking stock gaskets.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Nice product (BMGFifty)*

anybody have a 2.6" or 2.4" they want to sell?


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

15 psi hit at 6000rpm with the 2.2 pulley, a lot of detonation even with water injection.
too bad, ill put my 2.5 back and play it safe at 10 psi.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Gtyess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtyess* »_15 psi hit at 6000rpm with the 2.2 pulley, a lot of detonation even with water injection.
too bad, ill put my 2.5 back and play it safe at 10 psi.


cough intercooler and more fuel... cough... just a thought... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

If you are still on stock injectors you are scary lean at the top.
With stock injectors and a 2.6" pulley I was running 17:1 A:F at the top. Going up to 225cc injectors I was at 12:1 A:F.
I am running a 2.3" pulley and Aquamist 2D now and rarely see more than 2* timing pull, average is ~0.5*. This is on a 75* day hitting 12 to 13 psi.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (greyhare)*

Stock injectors are maxxed at 5psi when you're looking for ~12.0 AFRs...


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I would prefer around 13:1 but 12 is what the Neuspeed chip gives with the 225's.


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (greyhare)*

what size are the stock injectors?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (900200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *900200* »_what size are the stock injectors?

on mk3 2.0L they are 19 lb/hr. i imagine theyre the same for mk4


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Hi i was racing AutoX yesterday and everything went perfect, but on my way to autoX today i started getting horrible misfires. Ay thoghts on what it may be? I am running the 2.6" pulley and the spark plugs that came with the kit. It only happens at wide open throttle, and i already replaced , the wires, cap, ant rotor.
I am getting 7 misfires/sec at idle and 28 misfires/ sec at WOT.
Here is what i am thinking:
A) MAF
B) Somebody said i might have burned out my O2 sensor (i am running 102 octane)
C) I need colder plugs


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (900200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *900200* »_Hi i was racing AutoX yesterday and everything went perfect, but on my way to autoX today i started getting horrible misfires. Ay thoghts on what it may be? I am running the 2.6" pulley and the spark plugs that came with the kit. It only happens at wide open throttle, and i already replaced , the wires, cap, ant rotor.
I am getting 7 misfires/sec at idle and 28 misfires/ sec at WOT.
Here is what i am thinking:
A) MAF
B) Somebody said i might have burned out my O2 sensor (i am running 102 octane)
C) I need colder plugs



yeah-- you nead colder plugs-- denso ik22 or maybe even try the ik24. a cheaper (and just as good) alternative are the ngk bkr7e plugs. i have 2 sets of these sitting around too. 
if youre constantly running 102 octane, your o2 sensor prolly is a little fouled too.
do a search for microbiologynerd under archived forced induction posts-- i did a nice thread on plugs for the ns charger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Thank you, i ordered my NGK's and will have tomorrow


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (900200)*

I installed the plugs but nothing happened, what should i try next, MAF?
Could it possibly be my secondary air pump? I have an CEL with code for that.


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (900200)*

Never mind ran vag-com again, i am running to rich, i need to replace my MAF.


----------



## GOGOVDUBER (May 22, 2001)

anyone know the sparkplug info link... i want to try different plugs for my SC


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (GOGOVDUBER)*

search my name, archived FI forum


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

what's up guys, just wanted to say that i installed my charger today with the help of a few friends, still has the 2.8" on it...phase 1 of 3 i guess. i have the 2.4" but didn't want to stick it on until i intercool it so that should be on in 3 weeks along with the 268/260 cam








i ran into a few problems, and i learned that my engine code actually doesn't have a fpr on the fuel rail area, it's actually (from the bentley):
Engines: BBW, *BEV *
-The fuel pressure regulator regulates the fuel pressure to approx. 4 bar. 
-The fuel pressure regulator is located at the fuel filter (in the fuel tank). 
kind of weird i guess, but everything worked out fine. i have some weird vibration around 3-4k rpms, im pretty sure its the bypass valve because the vibration wasnt there at first, as it started after a few hours of driving. anyways ill check it out tomorrow, i might need to get that retrofit some of you guys were talking about on pg 76 of this thread. does anyone know how that works? do they just send you the new parts or did you have to send the charger in?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

If you got your charger new, the bypass valve retrofit should have already been applied. I'd like to see pictures of your engine because the fpr being relocated is very weird.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Yeh, show us some pics of your fuel rail. That's really odd.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

sure thing, i'll get the pics up ASAP. i didn't get the charger new, i bought it second-hand....


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

here are some pics:
bypass valve:
http://www.ImagePOP.com/is.php...8.JPG
fuel rail:
http://www.ImagePOP.com/is.php...5.JPG
engine bay:
http://www.ImagePOP.com/is.php...4.JPG


_Modified by HtotheZ at 6:40 PM 5-31-2005_


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

i also called up neuspeed today and they are going to send me the retrofit for the bypass valve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

That's pretty awesome that you even got the charger installed! Weird about the fuel rail, though.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Yeh weird indeed. Almost a precursor to the new 2.0T engines. They have an in tank fuel pump, then another fuel pump on the engine. Supposedly the ECU has the ability to control fuel pressure for the direct injection. There is no traditional FPR.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

yeah exactly, randy @ neuspeed told me that the ecu takes care of the fuel pressure...and as stated in the bentley it regulates it at ~4 bar


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Quick question: Was it ever proven that water injection "steam cleaned" the pistons and block? I know when JettaRed had his mkIV 2.0 (before it crashed), he pulled the head off while using water injection and had carbon deposits on the crowns of his pistons. Did anyone else pull their heads off their blocks and find similar results?
Also, did anyone ever log IAT sensor readings?


_Modified by gltuner at 8:15 AM 6-6-2005_


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

I am looking for part number for the 2.8 pulley supercharger belt?
Also what are the best spark plugs wires for MK III? 
Did anyone used FMU with the charger?
Thank you


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*

Don't know about the steam cleaning, but water/methanol injection has been used forever. They even used methanol injection on old WWII planes to help with takeoff. That along with rally, and clearly used on every day cars seems to be that it can't majorly hurt the engine.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Also just for an update to you guys, I just installed a TT 2.5" cat, and exhaust with a Borla muffler along with a 2Y trans. The only thing I have left to do is water injection, and once I get that in probably going back to dyno and see what I got. If I don't get the water in then I may just dyno the way it is now and see what the trans and exhaust did.


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

i hope you get the water injection on....i would be really curious how much that helped.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

It helps a lot


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogie2.0* »_I am looking for part number for the 2.8 pulley supercharger belt?



That belt was custom made for Neuspeed--you can only get it from them. However, you can get a suitable replacement that is single-sided and will work just as well. You can extrapolate from the following information and estimate the size you need. Namely about 1/2" or 10mm longer. You might want to try an 83" or 84" belt, depending on brand.

These are smaller belts part numbers for people using the 2.6 and smaller pulleys. These are commonly available retail belts. They have 6 ribs, but only on one side. However, that has not proven to be a problem. The belt that comes with the MKIV supercharger kit has ribs on both sides.

MKIV Belts
Gates Micro-V K060825 (82.5" or 2110mm)
Dayco Poly Cog 5060835 (83.5" or 2120mm) (alternate part number 6PK2120)

MKIII Belts
Dayco Poly Cog 5060805 (80.5")
Drive Rite 5060810DR (81")


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (JettaRed)*

Does anyone know how long of a belt to use if I want to bypass the A/C pump?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Re: (sinahmadi)*

I just wanted to add nmy name to the list on this long thread. Now continue on.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Butcher)*

i was going to hook up my boost gauge the other day when i remembered that my fpr isn't located on the fuel rail! i know that is the common hose to split for boost gauges. i've plugged the hole that should normally go to the FPR, as you can see in this pic:








would it be fine if i just ran a hose from that hole for my gauge or do any of you have any other recommendations where i can tap into?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

As long as your getting a reading from the manifold it will be fine. Any where between the throttle body and the head is oging to give you accurate boost and vacum readings.


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

Does anyone have and wants to sale mkIII 2.8 pulley chager belt?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_As long as your getting a reading from the manifold it will be fine. Any where between the throttle body and the head is oging to give you accurate boost and vacum readings.

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (general problem)*

HtotheZ, where's intercooler intake manifold?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

sitting in my garage along with the intercooler







next week is my finals week at school so i will be installing it hopefully the following week. i'll take some pics of the stuff this weekend if you want


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_sitting in my garage along with the intercooler







next week is my finals week at school so i will be installing it hopefully the following week. i'll take some pics of the stuff this weekend if you want

I'm probably just as anxious or more than you..... Hurry up man....
Nah j/k
Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

i love your advertisement pete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

I want to buy 2.8 supercharger belt for MK III. Any one has one?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogie2.0* »_I want to buy 2.8 supercharger belt for MK III. Any one has one? 

THe part numbers were just listed, just go the the parts store and get a new one local


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Yo any of you guys with water injection mess with or look into cooling the water tank that the water methanol was held in?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Yo any of you guys with water injection mess with or look into cooling the water tank that the water methanol was held in?
I was thinking about somehow having the AC cool side cool down the holding tank, but not sure if that will make any bad effects.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Are you talking about using the AC compressor to send chilled coolant to the holding tank? If so, I don't think it would work well, and any power added would probably be the same amount of power used to power the pump, but I could be wrong. If it did give some gains, I doubt it would be worth it.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_If it did give some gains, I doubt it would be worth it.


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

What degree do you guys keep your adjustable cam gear at if your running cams?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_Are you talking about using the AC compressor to send chilled coolant to the holding tank? If so, I don't think it would work well, and any power added would probably be the same amount of power used to power the pump, but I could be wrong. If it did give some gains, I doubt it would be worth it.

What I would do is use the AC cold side to cool the tank, but once the tank is cold I would turn it off then you have cold water injected and no AC drag.

As for cam timing just about everyone keeps them at 0. Some have changed it, but most the time went back to 1. If I get some good time on a dyno I will see if I can do individual runs at different degrees.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

After a while though, the tank will warm up, so you would have to switch the ac pump back on, that would drain more power, negating any power added by cooling the water/methanol. It seems to be only good for drag racing


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (gltuner)*

I understand the concept of it warming up. But it obviously won't make it any warmer than it would normally be. And you can use the AC to cool it down for reasons like in the summer when underhood temps are easily in the 110's. 
Just a side note I know that the ford lightings have this feature built into their manifold. The AC can be used to chill the manifold for short bursts like drag racing.
Also the SLR McLaren Mercedes has a fuel cooler that works off the AC unit. This constantly ciruculates fuel through the cooler and has the AC running when power isn't being demanded from the engine. This way the fuel being injected is cooler than ambient to absorb some heat from the supercharger.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaGLSick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLSick* »_What degree do you guys keep your adjustable cam gear at if your running cams?

I don't really remember. But I do remember that I did hit higher boost when I had it set at either + or - 4 or 8 degrees. (I told you I couldn't remember.)


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

When I first read this giant thread, JettaRed made mention that advancing the gear caused more pressure to buildup, and that he reached 15 psi with the 2.4" pulley (correct?). I do remember him saying there wasn't much extra power doing it (noticably at least) and that he was concerned about going beyond the supercharger's efficiency, so he set it back to 0*


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

i just wanted to report that i got my 268/260 cam in, the gains are noticable in the upper rpm range (4k+) where it pulls until redline








thanks to those who assisted me with my questions
next to come, installation of the intercooler and manifolds..prob wont be until 2 weeks since i'm in the middle of a move this weekend. ill keep everyone updated on how that goes


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

This is probably a bit late, but are/were there any mkIII guys who were parting out/with their supercharger kits? I need the MAF harness extension piece for an upcoming project and wanted to know if someone would be willing to just part with this piece.


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

Did anyone dyno their car with 2.6 or smaller pulley? What did the car put down?


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*

With my 2.6" pulley I got 145 hp, and 160 lb-ft tq, with only a P-Flo intake, and sports muffler. That was a pretty hot and humid day, too. I've never dynoed my car with the 2.2" pulley... someday.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*blown fuses*

What the hell, my aquamist fuses keep blowing what can it be?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: blown fuses (Gtyess)*

pump may be going bad drawing more amps then it should be casuing the fuse to blow or your getting some back feed into the line poping the fuse


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: blown fuses (Gtyess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtyess* »_What the hell, my aquamist fuses keep blowing what can it be?

Check the relay and wiring connector. I've had to rewire a couple of times due to corrosion. You may be getting a short from the relay connector. I've had my pump for over three years now; they're pretty durable. I've probably have well over 100,000 miles on it. I'm still using it with my GTI.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: blown fuses (JettaRed)*

Well good news, Brad at KC Saab will change the pump, i hope it was the problem.


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (sinahmadi)*

Anymore dyno results?


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*

what kind of boost does the 2.2 put down and what is your fuel octane. also is it the standard chip/fueling with just the aquamist?? I was thinking of trying it with SDS or 034efi. I would guess you could get alot more power out of those systems anyway since you could safely lean out just a little bit and control your own timing.
sorry if grammer is bad just got home from the bar


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Dubweiser 2.0)*

i think the 2.2" pulley would put down in the realm of 18 lbs of boost. fuel and timing would obviously have to be compensated, and stand alone would be your best bet, aside from a custom chip thats dyno tested. 
my gretaest concern here now becomes the bottom end-- how much hp can the stock internals take?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

I remember a while back someone cut the charger to try to put a air/water intercooler in it . . . is that person still around? Do you still have that piece of the charger? I am looking for the inner demensions to try to size up a core for intercooling? Also where were you planning on getting your core?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I remember a while back someone cut the charger to try to put a air/water intercooler in it . . . is that person still around? Do you still have that piece of the charger? I am looking for the inner demensions to try to size up a core for intercooling? Also where were you planning on getting your core?

Ha, ha. That would be Will, the MicroBioNerd.


_Modified by JettaRed at 11:28 PM 7-21-2005_


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Ha, ha. That would be Will, the MicroBioNerd.
_Modified by JettaRed at 11:28 PM 7-21-2005_

nope-- not me!! i did air/air fmic. it was joezx6 (or a name close to that) who did the air/water


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Actually I think it was ToolFan46n2 who sent his charger off to some guy to make a custom AWIC in the middle, but last I heard he never got it back. The guy who was doing it dissapeared and Im pretty sure toolfan was persuing legal action.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_
nope-- not me!! i did air/air fmic. it was joezx6 (or a name close to that) who did the air/water

Oops!


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

How much did the fmic cost you?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*

$670 or so in parts. had a buddy do the welding (for which i am forever greatful!) 
http://www.roadraceengineering.com


----------



## astrodub (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Happy Easter (general problem)*

bump because I need to keep this thread up here...


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey guys...Do you think the bahn brenner stage 2 supercharger upgrade gaskets will fit on a MK4 to reduce compression for the neuspeed supercharger? bbm's stage 2 kit makes about 11 psi...doesn't a 2.4 inch pulley make 11 psi with the neuspeed charger? Could using the bahn brenner gaskets with the neuspeed supercharger and 2.4 inch pulley be a good idea and reliable? has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't know if this answers your question, but it is a bit relative to it. In this thread, I asked if the AEG head would fit on an ABA block, and here is what someone told me:

_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_You first need to drill out the holes for the head bolts, plug the 3 oil return oils in the back of the head then you can bolt it on. It doesnt flow any better or change the compression ratio. IMO its pointless when there are so many aba heads out there to be had.

Hope this helps out.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

you can just stack 3 oem gaskets on you'll get low compression. lots of people have done this with no problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

what does three oem gasket lower the compression to? maybe 8:1, 9:1? BTW, who can burn/flash custom chips for lowered compression neuspeed supercharger use?


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I believe c2motorsports can custom burn a chip. Honostly, 3 stacked gaskets maybe a little excessive, just go with 2, it will put you in the neighborhood of 9:1; good for power, and a safe boost compression ratio


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_you can just stack 3 oem gaskets on you'll get low compression. lots of people have done this with no problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

never heard of stacking three, 2 is risky enough I would not stack 3.

Jeff Atwood can do custom chips, he is the guy who does C2's chips. If you work something out with him/them and they make a fueling solution to sell as a kit then you might get free or discounted tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_Jeff Atwood can do custom chips, he is the guy who does C2's chips. If you work something out with him/them and they make a fueling solution to sell as a kit then you might get free or discounted tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

which is what i shouldve done instead of installing stand alone in my car with neuspeed sc + custom fmic...


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

From what I've read on this extremely long and awesome thread, aquamist stage 2 is the way to go if you want to increase boost and reduce detonation without making a custom intercooler setup? Has anyone out there dynoed 160-180whp with the supercharger?


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Pondering a crazy idea today... Do you think it would be possible to run a small turbo coupled with the nospeed charger??








Turbo off the exhaust mani, around to a front mount intercooler to cool the charge, then from the IC to the charger... 
Maybe keep a small turbo spooling 5psi or so, coupled with the 6psi from the charger... What kind of affect would this have?? wouldrunning 5psi of compressed air into the charger condense the air even more?? Anyone wanna blow this idea out of the water?


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (JediMindTricks)*

http://www.autohaus-vw.com/pro...m.htm
This crazy cat had Unorthodox make him a one-off 1.5" pulley. They will now sell it to the "droves" of people calling for it....







Anyway, Intercooled at better than 20psi.....fully built bottom end of course. This cat is truly crazy....putting a VR6T into a 911, too......
http://www.autohaus-vw.com/pro...m.htm


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

any closer pics of that ic setup? looks like the ic cools the mani/charger-not the charge air


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*

They WERE hosting pics at that link that showed them step-by-step chopping the charger housing with a sawzall, and welding the air-to-air right in place of the main plenum/runner area. They have since simplified the link. It is a simple air-to-air with that specific hood scoop to cool. I haven't seen dyno runs, but I'm sure it is a beast on the bottom end...not sure what potential up top, though....


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

Can anyuone tell me what belt to use with the 2.3 pulley or a larger tensioner pulley to use?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Here's info on bigger pulleys:
http://www.fennerindustrial.co....html

Fenner Industrial makes the tensioner pulley for the Neuspeed supercharger. When going with a smaller pulley, such as a 2.4" or 2.5" pulley from PulleyBoys, you may need to get a larger tensioner pulley along with a smaller belt to fit the charger without slipping.

The part number for the Fenner Drive I use is FA3250, which has the same overall diameter as the stock pulley, but without the flanges. The full application guide is in the Documents and Pubs section.

Contact: Fenner Drives at (800) 327-2288
Price is approximately $10. 
As far as the belt, you may also need to go with a smaller belt than listed below. These are smaller belts part numbers for people using the 2.6 and smaller pulleys. These are commonly available retail belts. They have 6 ribs, but only on one side. However, that has not proven to be a problem. The belt that comes with the MKIV supercharger kit has ribs on both sides.

MKIV Belts
Gates Micro-V K060825 (82.5" or 2110mm)
Dayco Poly Cog 5060835 (83.5" or 2120mm) (alternate part number 6PK2120)

MKIII Belts
Dayco Poly Cog 5060805 (80.5")
Drive Rite 5060810DR (81")


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Now that pulley number is to replace to pulley neuspeed sends with the kit?I have a mkIII does this pulley work with my car as well?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

That's the tensioner pulley, not the supercharger pulley. It will replace the tensioner pulley that Neuspeed provides with a slightly larger pulley.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Okay thanks is it larger than the stock automatic belt tensioner pulley as well.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Here is the spec guide. See if you can open it. http://www.msnusers.com/jettar...c.pdf


----------



## stirfriedx9 (Apr 23, 2005)

If you guys don't already know, EIP has custom head gaskets for a variety of VW 4 cyclinder engines, including MK4s and MK3s, to lower compression. Pretty quality looking units, but they don't say what exactly they lower the compression to...DOH


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (stirfriedx9)*

I have a few of the FA3250 idler pullies becuase I could only buy in quantity back when I ordered them. Hit me up if you need one.
Also, regarding lowering the compression that is coming up, it's not worth it. I did the math on it and because of the blowers poor thermal efficency. The ammount of power lost by reducing the compression ratio will roughly equal the ammount of power gained by the new allowable boost. You may see some minimal gains but not enough to be worth the trouble.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

but if you intercool it, thermal efficiency of the blower becomes less of an issue, right?


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_but if you intercool it, thermal efficiency of the blower becomes less of an issue, right?

Yes, you are right.


_Modified by MaxedOutCredit at 10:25 AM 8-20-2005_


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

Did anyone run their car for 1/4 mile? What numbers did you get?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*

I just borrowed a friends g-tech and it says my car is putting down 164-166hp and 170-175tq the numbers were pretty close on about five good runs.I have the 2.3 pulley,water injection,268/260 and a cat back.As far as my times 0-60 was in the 7 second range 60ft time was 2.93 sec. and 1/4 mile was 14.98.He said his car dynoed at 173 and the g-tech said his car was 178 so it is fairly accurate or as good as it can be for a $250 toy to play with.I am going to dyno after I get a larger idler pulley and try to find a smaller belt than the 80.5 if there is one I have a bit of belt slip as soon as you get on the throttle.


----------



## Vdub_nutz2000 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_I just borrowed a friends g-tech and it says my car is putting down 164-166hp and 170-175tq the numbers were pretty close on about five good runs.I have the 2.3 pulley,water injection,268/260 and a cat back.As far as my times 0-60 was in the 7 second range 60ft time was 2.93 sec. and 1/4 mile was 14.98.He said his car dynoed at 173 and the g-tech said his car was 178 so it is fairly accurate or as good as it can be for a $250 toy to play with.I am going to dyno after I get a larger idler pulley and try to find a smaller belt than the 80.5 if there is one I have a bit of belt slip as soon as you get on the throttle.

Man, that's awesome. I can't believe you were able to pull that much hp from your 2.0! I will be installing my water injection this coming weekend and 2.4 pulley is on the way. I will be running my car at bug-o-rama the following weekend. I can't wait. I will try to get the nospeed back to neuspeed and from 2.0 slow to 2.0 go. Last time I went most of the VR6-s were running 15.5 all day and the 1.8t's running 15.3's all day. I guess too much hp is not good for the track.


----------



## memoryred gti (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (cant get a password)*

very nice # you got there hope to see your dyno # as good


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (memoryred gti)*

Any more 1/4 mile times ?


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*

whats the highest horse power anyone dynoed at without an ic or water injection. cams, exhaust, or any other mods are o.k. just looking to see what I could do(or has been done) without the ic or water injection. planning on 268/260cam(tt), hd springs(tt) and tt 2.5 exhaust with borla. already have 2.6 pulley, drop in k&n, centerforce dual friction clucht and a fresh new transmission


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

I need to get a new belt fort my supercharged 2.0 AEG. I saw jettareds post on page 120 with the part numbers. went to get one and noticed it was not a double sided belt. then the 3 places I went to said I couldn't find a belt like that. So you peps running a single sided belt (hope not) or what is everyone doing.
TIA


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

single sided works fine I have one and so does anyone who changes there belt and doesn't buy it from neuspeed since the double sided were special made for neuspeed


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (black wolfsburg 99)*

i think you can go with a Gator grip i think that is what they are called they may be 2 sided it has been 2 years since i bought it and gave it to a friend but you may want to check on that type of belt


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrosser11* »_I need to get a new belt fort my supercharged 2.0 AEG. I saw jettareds post on page 120 with the part numbers. went to get one and noticed it was not a double sided belt. then the 3 places I went to said I couldn't find a belt like that. So you peps running a single sided belt (hope not) or what is everyone doing.
TIA

Single sided works fine. The smooth side runs the A/C only.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

well i finally started installing my intercooler, i mounted it today but had a hell of a time trimming the bumper to get it to sit right...im almost done with that, just have some final touching up to do...next up are the manifolds and the piping. anyways look for an update sometime in the next 2 weeks


----------



## dubtruker (Dec 4, 2002)

I have read most of this post over the last few months but I have forgotten how to tell how I got the retrofit allready or not. My bypass doesn't seem to close all the way and a igot a weird vibration as well.
Also anyone got a mkiv neuspeed airbox top? I never got one in my sed kit and would rather it then my open air element.


_Modified by dubtruker at 5:26 PM 9-9-2005_


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (dubtruker)*

For those who have low compression pistons, what kind/brand are you running and what's the best place to get them? I think I fried my piston rings a little while ago, and I'm burning oil in the process so I'm thinking of just replacing the whole piston.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Based on what I know about FI in general, you will lose power with this supercharger if you lower the compression. See, lowered compression is just another way to combat detonation, so unless your running a 2.2" pulley (~18 psi? help out here guys) without water injection, then I wouldn't worry about it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_Based on what I know about FI in general, you will lose power with this supercharger if you lower the compression. See, lowered compression is just another way to combat detonation, so unless your running a 2.2" pulley (~18 psi? help out here guys) without water injection, then I wouldn't worry about it. Just my thoughts.

I would have to agree with this comment. Running a lower engine compression just makes for more tuning tolerance. I would run stock compression if your intentions are to just stay with the same boost or slightly higher +1-2PSI. Remember Neuspeed has designed this kit to be safe and trouble free on stock equipment. If you want to see an increase spend that money on a cam and some headwork or if your rebuilding your bottom end increase bore. 
Just my $0.02


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scracho)*

Okay, that's all pretty good advice. So, here's my next question: Since I DO have the 2.2" pulley (although i'm not using it now) and I ran it with lower compression pistons, would I still have to use a super high octane fuel? Or, could I use 93 or 94 octane?


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

What sort of compression would you be running? Heres something to think about when selecting gas:
Do you have access to a vag-com? If not, find someone willing to ride along with you with one, you will need it to log ignition timing. Fill up the tank part way (maybe 1/4 tank of less) so you can refill again fairly quickly, and fill it with the highest octane possible. Log the ignition maps, review them. Pay attention to if/when ignition gets retarded due to detonation. If there is no retarding, empty the tank and downgrade the gas octane. You may find it easier to have pre-mixed mixtures of gasoline octanes. Downgrade until you find where you start to pull timing, then go back to the previous mixture, thats the octane you would run. Anymore, and its just a waste of cash.
There are topics floating around the vortex about mixing toulene as an octane booster and having positive results, so that might be the best bet for pre-mixed gasoline. They should also help you calculate how much toulene to add per gallon of 92 octane pump gas (I think 30% mixture is the maximum recommended, but that puts you at close to 97 octane), and where to get it.
Chances are, you ought to be ok to get away with 93 octane if you are lowering the compression, considering most guys who are stock compression, run 93 with the 2.3" pulley, but they also have WI to help prevent detonation.


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

That's a really good idea!
I think our compression right now is around 10:1, isn't it? I think going somewhere around 9:1 would be good. As for the toluene, I've run it before when I was testing out the 2.2" pulley. A couple of flashing CELs, and it came out pretty quickly.
So, does anyone have any recommendations of lower compression pistons?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (sinahmadi)*

yo might finally get adventurous and install the water injection . . . what way does the check valve point? towards the engine / with flow or towards the pump / agains the flow. thanks


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

For the guys who have removed the charger, is the gasket sealing the charger to the lower plenum reusable? Thanks


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_For the guys who have removed the charger, is the gasket sealing the charger to the lower plenum reusable? Thanks

yeah it is... its made of rubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JediMindTricks)*

yeah gasket is re-usable. 

if you think you need to replace a piston and are gonna be tearing down your whole lower end, you might as well build it back up right. replace all 4 pistons (a certain compant named je pistons comes to mind), knife-edge the crank, and get some forged rods. 
..or a cheaper solution would be to buy a block from a junkyard thats alaready assembled. i got a full 2.slow engine for $350


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

don't think I am in need of an engine . . . she's running just fine. Just might finally install the water injection. 
And if it does come to new engines i have an OBD I engine handy with oil squirters and forged crank that I would build to be a replacement. But that isn't in the works just yet.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

ah the aquamist. where you planning on tapping in?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

probably directly after the roots on the left side of the plenum.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

thats where i did it. kinda scary tapping the sc.







good luck


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

Now, when winter arrives what should I do with the water injection?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

Mix in methanol to prevent freezing and run as usual. Aquamist does not recommend more than 50% methanol.


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

Where is the best place to hook up a boost gauge in MK III jetta ???


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

edit: mis-read previous post


_Modified by gltuner at 9:49 AM 9-28-2005_


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

Thanks but that is not what am looking for







. Which vacuum line under the hood ? Sorry for not being clear enough.



_Modified by boogie2.0 at 10:36 AM 9-28-2005_


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Woops, wrong info, its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Best location to hook a vacuum line up at would be either a splitter put between the FPR and manifold. Don't know if the neuspeed unit has this nipple, but on stock mkIII manifolds, there is an extra nipple above (or is it below, you will know what I mean) that connects to a temp switch in the stock airbox. That nipple (if it exists on the s/c) is a good spot.


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (boogie2.0)*

Hey, for those who are leaning towards tuning with water/alcohol injection, I have Snow Performance Stage II kits on sale for the next two weeks. Strike while the iron is hot! Check it out here and feel free to ask lots of questions.


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

My car is running very rich with the 4 bar fpr. Did anyone use the 3 bar with the s/c?


----------



## dubtruker (Dec 4, 2002)

I am running the stock fpr on my AEG engine car and I am still rich. Burns fuel like crazy too.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*

It will run rich but the ECU corrects it for most driving conditions. Neuspeed is very conservative and does not want to sell a product that may destroy your engine. Therefore, you want to keep the 4 bar on because under full boost at redline you want the extra fuel, not for power but to keep from going lean.
I experimented around with fprs when I had the supercharger and everything was fine with a 3 bar until about 5500 rpm. I had an a/f gauge and it would start to run leaner as I approached 6500 rpm.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (JettaRed)*

for anyone who cares, here are some pics of my progress over the weekend: http://www.themobilesource.net/golf
the car is currently at the shop getting the intercooler piping fabbed up and put in


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (HtotheZ)*

another issue was brought to my attention by 97 golf sc. basically, i need to know how i would go about relocating my air temp sensor (which is built into the maf sensor ...note: mk4) to somewhere after the air goes through the intercooler. any ideas/suggestions on how i could do this?


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (HtotheZ)*

Those are very good pics, dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep them coming as you keep progressing!


----------



## balzonchin (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Re: (HtotheZ)*

hey guys, maybe some one here could help me. Ive got a pretty much bone stock 2.0 and about 2700 to spend on a s/c and stuff to go with it. any suggestions?


----------



## Desibabu345 (Jun 28, 2004)

Sent you a PM


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (Desibabu345)*

well... for $2700 you could get a new sc with 2.6" pulley, a catback exhaust, and intake
i'm sure you could find one used, then add on headers, a 2.4" pulley and water injection.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_well... for $2700 you could get a new sc with 2.6" pulley, a catback exhaust, and intake
i'm sure you could find one used, then add on headers, a 2.4" pulley and water injection.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to b.s.


----------



## Kojak27 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_for anyone who cares, here are some pics of my progress over the weekend: http://www.themobilesource.net/golf
the car is currently at the shop getting the intercooler piping fabbed up and put in

where did you get the intercooler from?....did you have problems with fitment?..


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to b.s. 

do your homework before calling bs there guy. new chargers go for 2k, $500 for catback, $200 intake


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

well guys looks like im back in the game! I just bought my old charger back for $1000







Gonna put it on my MK2 which I just put a mildly built ABA in. Hopefully installed this weekend!
My old name was VWTUNING I used to be in here quite a bit


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (balzonchin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *balzonchin* »_hey guys, maybe some one here could help me. Ive got a pretty much bone stock 2.0 and about 2700 to spend on a s/c and stuff to go with it. any suggestions?


coil-overs, exhaust and used charger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## isavwredgli (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Vdub_nutz2000)*

Here my dyno-sheet
I got the sc low-comp,260*cam,2.6 pulley,borla-cat 2.5 quiffe-diff,mk4 exaust-many,p&p








What you think?
Do I need water injection and a smaller pulley?
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

what was your peak HP? Kinda hard to read on the graph.
Looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*

Nice, very similar numbers to what I had.
150whp 160wtq w/ 2.6", Neuspeed Exhaust, TT high flow cat, PP head, and Peloquin Diff.


----------



## isavwredgli (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

To: jettared
what kind of injectors should I use for what I got?
Banhbrenner sell them, they say that if you still neeed more fuel you have to upgrade them fo r the ones they sell or should I use the G60 injectors I can probably get them used, I read about the injectors you used for $25 bucks are those safe, I just got my 2.4 pulley and soon I will get the aquamist, also I'm having problems with the belt.
THANKS. Your post are very helpful







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (isavwredgli)*

Unless you are having fueling problems, don't change your injectors. Going to bigger injectors just for kicks will give you megaproblems.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

^TRUE^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## isavwredgli (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

THANKS A LOT, that tells me that I don't have to spend money in something thats useless.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## isavwredgli (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger ([email protected])*

OK, scott I was thinking about buying the aquamist and I see that you also have water/alki
what is the difference, and once you have the w/i can you still use race fuel or just high octane from the gas station








Thanks.
Oh, I forgot I just got the 2.4pulley but since I got low compression 9:1 je-forge pistons I read that i can get 2.2 for more boost, I already called pulleyboys and they only have 2.3, also when do you use stand-alone management? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by isavwredgli at 9:31 PM 10-13-2005_


_Modified by isavwredgli at 9:34 PM 10-13-2005_


----------



## isavwredgli (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (isavwredgli)*

Hey, JETTA RED 1 3 8 Pages Congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (isavwredgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *isavwredgli* »_OK, scott I was thinking about buying the aquamist and I see that you also have water/alki
what is the difference, and once you have the w/i can you still use race fuel or just high octane from the gas station








Thanks.

I'll answer the easy question first. You can certainly run water alcohol injection (WAI) with race fuel, but there really isn't a whole lot of point to it for most engines. Octane is your friend for controlling detonation. Once you've cured the detonation at a given boost level or for given environmental conditions you will see diminishing gains from WAI. The intercooling effect is always great, but WAI also displaces air/fuel. So, if you run too much you can actually reduce power.
Now, what's the difference between Aquamist and what USRT carries? Well, for starters it is only the high-end Aquamist systems that offer have any real advantage over other products on the market. Their truly wonderful high-speed solenoid valve (HSV) is controllable very much like a fuel injector and does an outstanding job at delivering water/alky spray according to engine load. Again, though, only the higher-end kits are equipped with those parts. The pumps that we (and several other vendors) use are *much* stronger. Thusly, they can flow more spray to reliably support bigger power gains than Aquamist. Our kits are a lot less expensive, deliver smoother results for the dollar, etc.
I can rattle on an on with the comparison. But, I'd prefer to address your specific questions about water alcohol injection systems. What would you like to know in particular?









_Quote, originally posted by *isavwredgli* »_also when do you use stand-alone management? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 
That's another question that can be answered in a multitude of ways. In general, though, you'll choose standalone control when the stock ECU can't provide you with enough tuning flexibility. If you're really pushing the envelope, it may be very useful. The intial investment is always greater than chipping, but freedom to control engine functions can't be beat.



_Modified by [email protected] at 9:53 AM 10-14-2005_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger ([email protected])*

I'll chime in and concur with Scott. Aquamist is great, top quality stuff. However, it ain't cheap, especially since the dollar has nose-dived against the Euro. Aquamist is made in England. 
Also, Brad at KCSAAB is great to work with and was instrumental in getting some of us to experiment with WI with the SC. However, Brad owns KCSAAB (Kansas City Saab) and is not relying on selling Aquamist systems to keep his doors open. Brad is an enthusiast and has the means to dabble in performance modifications, etc.
Having said that, the Snow Performance system offered by USRT seems every bit as good as the Aquamist for less than half the cost. I would not recommend Aquamist as a _cost effective _means to increase performance, but I would consider Snow Performance. I will likely put one on the Audi in the spring.


_Modified by JettaRed at 3:53 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Scott:
I was the one you talked to at Show and Go with the charger. I sent you an E-mail, but haven't gotten a response yet. 
But either way. How does the Snow Performance nozzles look? Are they similar to the aquamist? Just for a reference the tap for the nozzle I have for the aquamist nozzle is a M8x.75 D5. 
Also do you sell the HSV that aquamist provides for their kits? That is basically just a plug and play type thing. Is it just simply tap into fuel injector pulse and insert in the pressure line? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*

For those with the aquamist I remember someone having trouble because they mounted the pump to the engine and vibrations caused some problems . . . would anyone expect me to have trouble if i mount it it in the area where stock MKIII airboxes are? Basically mounting to the chassis?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_For those with the aquamist I remember someone having trouble because they mounted the pump to the engine and vibrations caused some problems . . . would anyone expect me to have trouble if i mount it it in the area where stock MKIII airboxes are? Basically mounting to the chassis?

It wasn't the pump, but the pressure switch, I believe. It's way back in the thread, but Evan Dent *2kjettaguy* (42 Draft Designs) is the one who had the problem.
You can mount the pump to the chassis. I had the pressure switch mounted to the firewall.



_Modified by JettaRed at 3:51 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Also do you sell the HSV that aquamist provides for their kits? That is basically just a plug and play type thing. Is it just simply tap into fuel injector pulse and insert in the pressure line? Thanks for the help. 

It's a little more complicated that just adding the HSV in line. The standard 1s system basically turns the pump on and off at the boost pressure threshold. You use a single pressure switch to do that.
For the HSV to work, the water line has to be pressurized before you reach your boost threshold. But, you can't have the pump running continously or you'll blow out the lines or burn out the pump. Therefore, there is one switch to turn the pump off once the line pressure reaches a certain level, and another switch to activate the HSV when you reach the boost threshold.
I guess you can add the HSV, but you also have to add a couple other switches.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hey JettaRed, I keep forgetting . . . which way does the inline check valve point? Does the arrow on it point towards the charger (with the flow) or towards the aquamist pump (against flow)? 
Also is it more beneficial to mount close to the charger or close to the pump?


_Modified by 97 Golf SC at 5:18 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_How does the Snow Performance nozzles look? Are they similar to the aquamist? Also do you sell the HSV that aquamist provides for their kits?

Hey, there. I got your email and will respond in a short while. As for the HSV, I don't carry it. Rather, I'm researching an alternative. That HSV really is damned good and I want USRT to offer a more affordable option that is as good or better. As for the nozzles, the Snow parts atomize nicely even at pressures in the lower range of what the pump produces. This is a very unique differentiator versus pretty much everything else I've seen on the market. I can't speak for the Aquamist's ability to do the same since they intend for it to always run at full system pressure. Btw, you can see the Snow nozzles in the bottom left hand of the picture I posted above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Hey JettaRed, I keep forgetting . . . which way does the inline check valve point? Does the arrow on it point towards the charger (with the flow) or towards the aquamist pump (against flow)? 
Also is it more beneficial to mount close to the charger or close to the pump?

_Modified by 97 Golf SC at 5:18 PM 10-14-2005_

WITH the flow (toward the nozzle/charger).


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

if anyone here is interested in intercooling their charger let me know, i think i've made up my mind that i'm going to sell everything along with my car once i return it to stock because i have to move on to something smaller just to take me to and from school








edit link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2242031 


_Modified by HtotheZ at 7:01 PM 10-15-2005_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (HtotheZ)*

Jetta Red, were you able to successfully run the 2.4" pulley with water injection? What Aquamist system were you running?
Anyone have a 2.5" pulley?

Also is Neuspeed still not selling the rebuild/maintenance kit to do the oil change and the coupler? If not them where can I get the oil to use and possible a coupler? Thanks


_Modified by 97 Golf SC at 10:42 AM 10-16-2005_


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

You can get the oil at ANY GM dealership at the parts counter... just ask for Supercharger Oil... its like $5.00 for a small bottle... 4oz maybe?? 1 bottle is exactly what you need!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Jetta Red, were you able to successfully run the 2.4" pulley with water injection? What Aquamist system were you running?
Anyone have a 2.5" pulley?

Also is Neuspeed still not selling the rebuild/maintenance kit to do the oil change and the coupler? If not them where can I get the oil to use and possible a coupler? Thanks

_Modified by 97 Golf SC at 10:42 AM 10-16-2005_

Yes, I did.


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I've got 2.4" pulley with Aquamist 2c and it works great. In fact, I hit 85k total miles the other day. That's 50k miles on the charger!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcha* »_I've got 2.4" pulley with Aquamist 2c and it works great. In fact, I hit 85k total miles the other day. That's 50k miles on the charger!

You ever dyno to find out how much power your makin?
Ever been to the track?
What water injection mix are you running? 50/50 water methanol or what? 
What have you changed other than what was provided with the kit?


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_
You ever dyno to find out how much power your makin?
Ever been to the track?
What water injection mix are you running? 50/50 water methanol or what? 
What have you changed other than what was provided with the kit?

No dyno & no track time. Both would be fun, but it's just never happened. I usually just use straight washer fluid, but I have done a water/methanol mix. I don't really know if that ever made any difference. I've got a pretty big nozzle on there now, but honestly, I can't remember what size it is. Maybe 0.6mm or 0.7mm. It's been good for the summertime, but in cooler temps, especially if the car isn't warmed up, it'll get the cel flashing. Not a big deal, but if you want to go full boost for a longer stretch, I'm sure a smaller nozzle would be better. I've got cooler plugs and the Milltek catback system. I don't know if the exhaust really helps, but it sure sounds great! I also replaced my catalytic converter a while back cause the stock one went bad. Even though technically it would've been under the emissions warranty, I didn't want to deal with the hassle at the dealership. Besides, aftermarket cats are pretty cheap. I think that's pretty much it. I don't foresee doing anything else with the car, except inevitably a new clutch.


----------



## isavwredgli (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

Cool,and what brand it's your aquamist? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jcha (Jun 11, 1999)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (isavwredgli)*

Uh, Aquamist _is_ the brand!
http://www.aquamist.co.uk/


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (jcha)*

Hey guys, when you change the oil in the charger are you just using regular silicone to seal the housing back together or is there a gasket/ O-ring of some sort?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*

i used loctite


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Hey guys, when you change the oil in the charger are you just using regular silicone to seal the housing back together or is there a gasket/ O-ring of some sort?

I didnt use anything... Aluminum threads are sensitive... Loctite could pull them right out... Just tighten the bolt down good and you wont have any problems... mine didnt leak a drop.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JediMindTricks)*

this is just a metal to metal flange right?


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah, if you must, just put some gasket silicone around the underside of the head of the bolt before you put it in...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Hey guys, when you change the oil in the charger are you just using regular silicone to seal the housing back together or is there a gasket/ O-ring of some sort?

The maintenance kit (when you could get it) had liquid gasket stuff from Loctite. It is Loctite Gasket Eliminator Sealant, Part No. 71231.
(I think you are referring to bolting the nose to the rotor housing.)


_Modified by JettaRed at 9:47 PM 10-19-2005_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Yeh I'm refering to when you take the nose off. I will probably just use some of the sealant they use on motorcycle blocks.
On second though you do need to take the nose off to change the oil right? I thought I remember reading how there was a fill hole, but not a drain. Is that correct? Or can you change the oil without pulling the nose off?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_On second though you do need to take the nose off to change the oil right? I thought I remember reading how there was a fill hole, but not a drain. Is that correct? Or can you change the oil without pulling the nose off?

No, you don't need to remove the nose, but you do need to remove the charger. You can drain and fill from the same hole.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Do you think you will be able to effectively change all the oil in the charger without removing the nose? Any reason to remove the nose? Anything to inspect in there?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*

The only reason to remove the nose drive is to replace the coupler.
With the belt off rotate the pulley back and forth, if the pulley moves but the rotors lag a hair the coupler is shot.
You can get everything you need to service the blower from your local GM (Pontiac) dealer including, oil nose drive to case sealer and coupler. Upgraded couplers are also available form some of the Pontiac performance vendors.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (greyhare)*

Ok, I think I'm beatin a dead horse now . . . but how much oil does the charger hold? The supercharger bottles I've seen are 4oz bottles, but I thought I remember someone saying something about them holding 6 oz, but I also remember JettaRad saying the maintenance kit was just use one full bottle.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*

*4 oz.*








Here are all the other pics I have:
*Original Maitenance Kit (no longer sold to the general public)*








*Charger and Nose*


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Hey, I'm lookin for the guy that says he can do the custom tuning. I believe he posted something in this thread a while ago, but couldn't find him. Wanna say his name is Jeff and his votex name is something like Jefenes . . . but can't seem to find him. Anyone know? 
Or similarly. anyone know who can do custom tuning on the factory ECU's in the tristate area?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Jeff Atwood aka Jefnes3 on here
profile:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...33236


----------



## isavwredgli (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: (general problem)*

Hey, Jettared I just got my aquamist yesterday, and my question is how you tapped the hole for the nose, I mean what tools did you use, and to replace the oil of the sc you tap another hole.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

there is a drain plug in the nose, you use that to change the oil.


----------



## isavwredgli (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: (general problem)*

Thanks, and to tapped the hole for the aquamist?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

I think you just use a drill bit and then tap the hole to the appropriate size / pitch of the aquamist nozzle. I'll wait for others to chime in as I've never done it my self.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (isavwredgli)*









The aquamist kit comes with a drill bit and tap for the nozzles. The oil has a drain hole already.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

yeah, use the tap and bit that neuspeed provides. also, say a prayer when drilling into your charger. i started doing mine and was like... wtf am i doing??!?! i just paid 2.5k for this and i'm putting a hole in it... all well worth it in the end.


----------



## isavwredgli (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*

THANKS guys, any pictures of the whole set up, Cause I'm going to start put it on mine today.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I forgot that somebody post that if you put it in the engine or close to it won't work well?


_Modified by isavwredgli at 10:11 AM 10-27-2005_


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

When should the oil in the charger be changed?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (sinahmadi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinahmadi* »_When should the oil in the charger be changed?

every 50k iirc. but then again i'm not that bright, so who knows??
i'll dig up some pics of my aquamist install when i get back east


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

****, am I the only one with aquamist problems,
the thing is just so unreliable.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Gtyess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtyess* »_****, am I the only one with aquamist problems,
the thing is just so unreliable.

Care to explain?


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

anyone install the hkk735's custom made manifold on the mk4 with air pump???
if yes, show some pics please.. thanks


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

I've had so many problems with the 2s system, it works every other day, dozens of blown fuses, faulty pump, name it , its just not what i was expecting from an expensive product.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Gtyess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtyess* »_I've had so many problems with the 2s system, it works every other day, dozens of blown fuses, faulty pump, name it , its just not what i was expecting from an expensive product.

Where'd you buy it? The 2s is more complicated than the 1s, which is why I stuck with the 1s. The 2s has more tunability, but I could never really tell the difference. Sorry to hear you are having such problems.


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

sorry to hear about the misting problems. i had the 2c and it was incredible


----------



## ventogt97 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (WhiteJett)*

o


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

Quick question:
My vacuum is 20 at idle is that normal for MKIII?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

sounds right to me.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*

yeh that is more than i have. I typically see at most 18 in hg vac


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*

Posted this in an individual thread, so I figured I would let you guys know to see if you have come accross the same problem.

Ok, I got an OBDII 2.0L with the Neuspeed Charger. I know a little about the whole low boost still in closed loop bit. But now sure if what I have is the same problem. Basically what is happening is under some boost up to about 4psi I go lean. Not 14.7 stoic, but lean like in the 15's or so. I know this through my wideband reading. Also this reading doesn't seem to fluctuate liek the ECU's trying to adjust it. But in addition to this, I also get a code saying:
17535 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
So my question is, this lean over stoic does this indicate that it's a open/closed loop problem, or is it a I'm in open loop, but just tuned for too little fuel problem?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Clear the codes and re-test.

I have a hunch the ECU goes into a fuel limp mode when it detects a rich condition which causes it to lean out the entire fuel curve. I havent proven this but just relating based on what Ive seen with chip tuning my turbo ABA.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*

I was getting this lean spot before the code was set. I am pretty sure this is what causes the code to be set.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Belt sizes are on page 120.


----------



## MShoie (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok, finished reading this beast, not all of it but most. I have a 2003 Golf 2.0 with 2.5 years left on the warranty. If I leave the stock 2.8 (for now), install a cam and intake, I won't see any CEL lights? Is it worth losing the warranty? Car has just over 22,000K on it, what life should I expect to get out of the charger. Will this setup cause car do die earlier? I wan't to keep it for the long haul.


----------



## MBN (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (MShoie)*

fyi microbiologynerd got banned... still the same me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (MBN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBN* »_fyi microbiologynerd got banned... still the same me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


damn too bad they didnt IP ban you, I thought we finally got rid of ya









what did they get you for?

Im still waiting to get the charger on my MK2, gotta find time to do the clutch first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MShoie (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (MShoie)*

Anyone? Please help, does 2,700 CND with tax and shipping sound like a good price?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MShoie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MShoie* »_Ok, finished reading this beast, not all of it but most. I have a 2003 Golf 2.0 with 2.5 years left on the warranty. If I leave the stock 2.8 (for now), install a cam and intake, I won't see any CEL lights? Is it worth losing the warranty? Car has just over 22,000K on it, what life should I expect to get out of the charger. Will this setup cause car do die earlier? I wan't to keep it for the long haul.

I had about 120,000 miles on the car when it got totalled and put the charger on at around 30,000 (I think--I really don't remember). No problems with the charger or the engine.


----------



## dubtruker (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (MShoie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MShoie* »_Anyone? Please help, does 2,700 CND with tax and shipping sound like a good price?









I would say that price is awesome! I got over 2GsCDN into my used one, piecing it together and getting the ECU done.


----------



## MShoie (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (dubtruker)*

Sounds like I'll be putting it on in the spring. Say good-bye to 2 years of warranty! Thanks for the replys. To anyone who installed a boost gauge, where is the best place to install the vacuum line? Also, do I really need a wideband A/F if I'm leaving the S/C stock? The price difference between a normal one and a wideband is nuts. 
Cheers


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MShoie)*

If the charger is stock and you trust the condition of all your equipment (Injectors, MAF, Etc. ) then you'll be fine. 
Best/easiest place for boost gauge is to put a T-fitting in on the line that goes to the fuel pressure regulator from the charger itself
I have a wideband on my car and It is handy every now and then. Main thing I am using it for now is my part throttle and boost lean spot. But I believe most of it is coming from the changes that occured from the ported throttle body.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

if any of you are interested in buying a used unit let me know, im parting my charger and all the intercooling related stuff for cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i also have a 15psi boost and A/F gauges for sale which is perfect for this charger since you probably wont be seeing more than that much boost!


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

I'm sure I'll just be the first of dozens who are going to ask: Will you part out the intercooler parts?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (sinahmadi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinahmadi* »_I'm sure I'll just be the first of dozens who are going to ask: Will you part out the intercooler parts?

i sure will.


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

I'm sorry to ask such a stupid question, but... is there more to it than just the piping and the intercooler? Because I'm interested in the set up, minus the intercooler.


----------



## MBN (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (sinahmadi)*

a wise man would have a custom chip burned with proper fueling methods


----------



## MShoie (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (MBN)*

Is anyone here using the Neuspeed P-Flo short ram intake with their S/C. I want to hear the S/C but not have it to loud? Is the P-Flo the way to go?
Cheers


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Any open element filter is going to give you a nice audible whine. Mine was pretty loud but I loved it, I had a video of it at one time, let me see if I can dig it up. I think it was a 3rd gear pass and also donuts in the snow


----------



## MBN (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (MShoie)*

i had the neuspeed intake on mine-- sounded AWESOME!


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

3rd gear pulll and donuts in the snow








http://www.we-todd-did-racing....DE%3D


----------



## MShoie (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (general problem)*








Wow, that's what I want. Guess I'll pick up the P-Flo too.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MShoie)*

Has anyone had trouble with the actual Diaphram for the bypass valve coming a little loose? I just noticed the other day that mine has a little wiggle to it. It's not the bracket to the charger, but the actual valve to the bracket. Only worried about it because it looks to be held with rivits, and not sure if you can just re rivit it again.


----------



## MShoie (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Ok, I'm also looking into getting the TTT 260 street cam. Is this the best one to run on the MK4 with the stock S/C? This won't cause me to run lean will it?
Can the Neuspeed chip handle the change? 
When installing, should I install the cam first or put them(S/C) in together?
Cheers









_Modified by MShoie at 3:17 PM 12-3-2005_


_Modified by MShoie at 4:16 PM 12-3-2005_


----------



## MShoie (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (MShoie)*

Anyone, don't let this thread die!


----------



## MBN (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (MShoie)*

the ns chip can handle a more aggressive cam, but i wouldnt get anything over a 268 in there. 
remember that the ns chip has the stock injectors pretty much running max duty cycle at the start. adding an intercooler, cam, etc for more power will really push the fueling limits-- look into spending some $$ on getting a custom chip burned if you go this route


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MBN)*

I've been driving for several years now with that 268/260 cam. Very nice cam and good for superchargers. Mines on an ABA. NOt sure if your on an AEG.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Also for an update, I just ordered a block heater from TT. Dont' ask me why I get weird reasons to do things. But should be here by the end of the week if so I should be installing a header that's been sitting in my room along with doing an oil change on the charger and drilling and taping for aquamist. Once all that's it I just gotta find the time to actually install everything for the aquamist setup including pump and wires. Once all this is up and running I will probably do another dyno run. 
Then in the future my plans are to get the 2.4" pully from HtotheZ along with a rising rate regulator and probably get some custom tuning done with G60 injectors. Hoping . . .


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I've been driving for several years now with that 268/260 cam. Very nice cam and good for superchargers. Mines on an ABA. NOt sure if your on an AEG.

I had the 268/260 cam on my AEG. It will work.


----------



## MShoie (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

My engine is an AVH, does that matter? Is there a noticable difference between the TT260 and the TT268?
Edit - What intake set-up works best with the charger?
Thanks


_Modified by MShoie at 9:35 AM 12-6-2005_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MShoie)*

Well as my car sits tonight with the charger off and exhaust off. Tonight I installed a block heater, and tomorrow she will get the headers installed and the charger will get an oil change and have an aquamist nozzle installed on it. Should be all done and back on the road tomorrow.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
great to see this thread is still active
i still have to get my clutch done before i get the charger installed on my Jetta


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (general problem)*

I got a VR6 clutch assembly a few weeks ago that I want to get in, too.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (sinahmadi)*

So here is a summary of the past days work that has been done.
I installed my header that I got from Perf Cafe:








While I was in the area figure I might as well install a lil something that might help out in the winter months:









Performed some maintenance on the charger. This included new oil and coupler. This is the new coupler I used:








And the old oil I got out. Not the new oil from GM is clear.








One weird thing that happened when I was removing the drain plug is that the oil chamber was somehow under pressure. When I took the plug out essentially the charger sneezed oil all over me and the surrounding area. Weird . . .








Just for some info I torqued the nose bolts to 20 ft/lbs. Wasn't sure what the torque specs were, but this seems to work good.
So while the chargers out I figure I might as well get to installing what has been sitting on my floor for over a year now . . .


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

nice work, was the old coupler worn?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Completely forgot . . . 
With the install of header the car seems to deliver power better and have a little more top end power now. Can't really tell since I've been driving a pickup truck the past 2 days in snow. But I did notice that she seems to be building a little less boost. Gotta go through everything tomorrow and see if I'm leaking somewhere of if maybe the header has causes some boost to blow through. Not sure . . .


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*

I got the coupler just in case, but in the end the original one looked tight. In fact I had to remove it from the snout with a set of pliers. THe original piece is actually made out of a similar material, I originally heard that they are normally made out of aluminum which is the reason they wear down.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

If your boost is lower then it sounds to me like you are making a bit more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see a new dyno from you after you get it all dialed in!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_If your boost is lower then it sounds to me like you are making a bit more power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see a new dyno from you after you get it all dialed in!

How so? Interesting statement, wondering what on the technical side would cause boost to be lower.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

well if your headers make things flow easier, meaning the engine can expel gasses faster and get more air in faster, you will see lower boost. 'boost' is basically air backing up into the intake, so if it can get in the engine faster it wont back up as much and less pressure is created in the intake.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

your set-up now flows better....
you didn't increse the speed of the blower so it still pumps
the 'same' volume as before.
Your engine is less restrictive thus the blower makes less boost.

-Jeff


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Very true . . . for some reason didn't think of it like that this morning . . . must have been too tired still . . .








Once i get the aquamist fully installed I'll start looking around for a dyno to check it out.


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone ever have this happen before? my bolts that bolt the supercharger to my lower intake manifold keep breaking, when they break I have to drill them out. they always start breaking on the drivers side and then work there way to the passengers side. any clues? TIA


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

sounds like things arent alligned right. Did you try adjusting the mounting point on the side?


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

my alinment is a little off, but you can only rasie or lower the rod end, I can get the height lined up just right but the the rod end still needs to move forward about an1/8th of an inch to get it lined up just right. And I see no way of doing this.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

thats odd...
can you reverse it? (I cant remember if the the holes are offset or not).
otherwise maybe drill new mounting holes in the bracket??
Have you called Neuspeed about it?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*

My Drivers side mount (one on the head) was a little off the first time it was installed also. But just now when I did the oil change went right back in no problem.
For the first time we just pulled hard enough and got the bolt to thread in correctly, pretty much just flexed the rubber mount enough.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Has anyone ever adjusted the bypass valve setting?
Also for those who have changed their oil on the charger did you torque down the mounting bolts for the nose, or did you just make them tight? Also does 20 ft lbs sound like too much for them?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

is any one running an underdrive pulley? i have one on my mk2 and trying to figure out how much smaller i have to go on the charger pulley to make stock or high altitude pulley boost.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Good guess. 20ftlbs is correct.
From Magnuson:
http://www.williamwren.com/Bon...1.jpg
http://www.williamwren.com/Bon...2.jpg
They say the M62 and M45 are the same.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

great info greyhare, nice post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

sup fellaz... tried to read all 141+ pages of this thread... mostly skimmed through it. anyways i have a couple questions here and there for some confirmation. i have a 2000 jetta w/ 83k+ on it... im about to purchase a nuespeed supercharger w/ 2.6" pulley. 
1. is it wise to force induce my car with this much mileage? [havent done the timing belt kit yet]
2. how much boost and whp are you gaining from the 2.8" pulley to the 2.6"?
3. i plan on getting tt260 cam within a couple weeks of purchasing the s/c... is it wise to install the s/c without the cam installed first? 
4. probably within the next month, i plan on getting the 2.4" pulley with water injection... how much boost and whp/wtrq will i be pushing?
5. with everything mentioned above, will i be at least around the 170-180whp range?
6. does anyone have this setup? if so, how does it compare against modded vr; chipped, tb 1.8t? 
THANKS!!! all comments would be appreciated!










_Modified by supra2nr at 9:16 PM 12-18-2005_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (supra2nr)*

I would say any modded 1.8t will beat you. Not sure what your HP range will be, but I have dynoed at 150 who and 160 tq. Others definately have more on their setup than me, but I haven't seen any other dynos.
I would say install the cam while you have the intake off no reason not to. Just try to give everything some time to officially break in.


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

thanks for the quick reply! yah, my friend told me so too about installing the cam first before the s/c. but i get the s/c first before the cam and im anxious to install it.







but yah, my friend has the setup that i just mentioned: nuespeed supercharger w/ 2.4" pulley, tt260 cam, and water injection. he ran against my friend's chipped, cai, and turboback 1.8t and kept up with him...
















_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I would say any modded 1.8t will beat you. Not sure what your HP range will be, but I have dynoed at 150 who and 160 tq. Others definately have more on their setup than me, but I haven't seen any other dynos.
I would say install the cam while you have the intake off no reason not to. Just try to give everything some time to officially break in.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (supra2nr)*

was that a 150 or 180 1.8t?


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (supra2nr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supra2nr* »_sup fellaz... tried to read all 141+ pages of this thread... mostly skimmed through it. anyways i have a couple questions here and there for some confirmation. i have a 2000 jetta w/ 83k+ on it... im about to purchase a nuespeed supercharger w/ 2.6" pulley. 
1. is it wise to force induce my car with this much mileage? [havent done the timing belt kit yet]
2. how much boost and whp are you gaining from the 2.8" pulley to the 2.6"?
3. i plan on getting tt260 cam within a couple weeks of purchasing the s/c... is it wise to install the s/c without the cam installed first? 
4. probably within the next month, i plan on getting the 2.4" pulley with water injection... how much boost and whp/wtrq will i be pushing?
5. with everything mentioned above, will i be at least around the 170-180whp range?
6. does anyone have this setup? if so, how does it compare against modded vr; chipped, tb 1.8t? 
THANKS!!! all comments would be appreciated!









_Modified by supra2nr at 9:16 PM 12-18-2005_

If your car has been well maintained and is running healthy then go for it. Plus, used replacement 2.0 engines arn't that expensive. The a fully modded out 2.0 S/C setup makes about 160whp. Not to sound like a jack-ass but, Most bolt ons are pretty much a waste of money. I would just run a 2.6" pulley with a good cam which . Anything beyond that wont give you enough gains to justify the cost IMO. 
Install the cam with the S/C because you will have to remove the S/C anyways to do the cam. Just be carefull when doing the cam If you istall it wrong you can easily destroy your engine.
As far as how it compares to a VR or 1.8t, I never owed a vr, so no comment there. But as far as a 1.8t comparason goes. This setup will bring you about equal to a stock 1.8t . Except your tranny is geared closer and lower. So the 2.0 feels more "peppy" but you will have to shift more often. Also the 2.0 is less troublesome and the boost is smoother and more predictable. The S/C sounds sweet at WOT too.


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_was that a 150 or 180 1.8t? 

its an '03 so im assuming it was the 180hp 1.8t?


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_
If your car has been well maintained and is running healthy then go for it. Plus, used replacement 2.0 engines arn't that expensive. The a fully modded out 2.0 S/C setup makes about 160whp. Not to sound like a jack-ass but, Most bolt ons are pretty much a waste of money. I would just run a 2.6" pulley with a good cam which . Anything beyond that wont give you enough gains to justify the cost IMO. 
Install the cam with the S/C because you will have to remove the S/C anyways to do the cam. Just be carefull when doing the cam If you istall it wrong you can easily destroy your engine.
As far as how it compares to a VR or 1.8t, I never owed a vr, so no comment there. But as far as a 1.8t comparason goes. This setup will bring you about equal to a stock 1.8t . Except your tranny is geared closer and lower. So the 2.0 feels more "peppy" but you will have to shift more often. Also the 2.0 is less troublesome and the boost is smoother and more predictable. The S/C sounds sweet at WOT too.

thanks for the quick reply and informative comment. ill take them into consideration.... but yah, thats what i was thinking before purchasing the s/c and doing all those stuff... all that money to bring my car up to a stock vr or 1.8t but if i had a 1.8t persay, and spent that much... that would have been a BT of some sort... but what did u mean by "fully modded out sc2.0?" 
yah, i get the s/c before the cam actually... so im anxious to have it on. anyways, i can install the s/c but the cam i dont think i will do because i dont want to blow up the engine as u stated... i havent done that before eventhough theyre a diy available. just dont want to risk it...
what stock 1.8t were u talking about? the 150hp or 180 hp version? yah, i cant wait to finally force induce my car... but yah, for now ill go for the sc w/ 2.6" pulley and tt260/256 cam. that should about put me to 160whp right? considering i have a 2.5" cat back exhaust system and cai. 
thanks again for the quick response! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (supra2nr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supra2nr* »_
but what did u mean by "fully modded out sc2.0?" 


Cam,adjustable cam gear, water injection, 2.4' pulley, headers, exhaust with cat removed, intake, Underdrive pulleys(of course supercharger pulley would have to change in size to maintain desired boost), lightend flywheel, headwork. You may if your lucky, be able to get 165whp from this setup but more than likely about 160whp.

_Quote, originally posted by *supra2nr* »_
yah, i get the s/c before the cam actually... so im anxious to have it on. anyways, i can install the s/c but the cam i dont think i will do because i dont want to blow up the engine as u stated... i havent done that before eventhough theyre a diy available. just dont want to risk it...


If you have the charger first and it will be a while till you get the cam. I would be anxious like you and put it in. It's not that hard to remove the charger and re-install it later. You will have to get used to putting in in and taking it out anyways.

_Quote, originally posted by *supra2nr* »_
what stock 1.8t were u talking about? the 150hp or 180 hp version? yah, i cant wait to finally force induce my car... but yah, for now ill go for the sc w/ 2.6" pulley and tt260/256 cam. that should about put me to 160whp right? considering i have a 2.5" cat back exhaust system and cai. 


This setup will most likely give you between 145-153 whp. Which will put you inbetween the two 1.8t's. It's too bad neuspeed decided against making an intercooled unit. It would have been a real monster if they had. But considering your car probably has about 105whp now, it's a significant increase that will make your car more fun reliably. But if your really concerned with power you may want to take a different route. But, power = expensive keep that in mind, If your on a budget. It also equals alot of wrench time and an upset wife/girlfriend. I swapped in my 1.8t about 20k miles ago. It puts down roughly 200-210whp, 240lbs/ft of torque (which isn't alot in modded 1.8t terms) and I've broken axles, burnt clutches broken a transmission and already been through a set of tires. And thats's only driving like a dumbass sometimes.


_Modified by MaxedOutCredit at 11:22 AM 12-20-2005_


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*

first of all, i just want to thank you for the informative comments and will keep them in mind for they answered a couple questions i had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... now to reply to some of your answers...


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Cam,adjustable cam gear, water injection, 2.4' pulley, headers, exhaust with cat removed, intake, Underdrive pulleys(of course supercharger pulley would have to change in size to maintain desired boost), lightend flywheel, headwork. You may if your lucky, be able to get 165whp from this setup but more than likely about 160whp.

my friend has a s/c 2.0 4-door golf... his setup is: nuespeed s/c with 2.4" pulley, devilsown water injection, tt260/256 cam, jetex cat-back exhaust system w/ swiss cheese mod airbox. he's at 10psi right now and plans to bore out to 2.1 liter and get headers. anyways, he told me last night he has the same setup as someone here on the forums who already had his car dynoed to 176whp... that's somewhat really good gains. been doing alot of research and calling up some folks and found out if you're going to go do the s/c route... its not necessary to have the adjustable cam gear *you need to set it to zero; which is like stock* and underdrive pulleys because you have the s/c pulley. 


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_If you have the charger first and it will be a while till you get the cam. I would be anxious like you and put it in. It's not that hard to remove the charger and re-install it later. You will have to get used to putting in in and taking it out anyways.

yah, i figured that out... because you'd have to do the maintenance on the charger *new oil* after 30k miles i think... i ordered my cam today... ill get it by friday hopefully, and ill have the s/c by sometime the end of the week. most likely ill get the cam installed professioanally and see if the shop can install my s/c since they'll be putting the head back on.. 


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_This setup will most likely give you between 145-153 whp. Which will put you inbetween the two 1.8t's. It's too bad neuspeed decided against making an intercooled unit. It would have been a real monster if they had. But considering your car probably has about 105whp now, it's a significant increase that will make your car more fun reliably. But if your really concerned with power you may want to take a different route. But, power = expensive keep that in mind, If your on a budget. It also equals alot of wrench time and an upset wife/girlfriend. I swapped in my 1.8t about 20k miles ago. It puts down roughly 200-210whp, 240lbs/ft of torque (which isn't alot in modded 1.8t terms) and I've broken axles, burnt clutches broken a transmission and already been through a set of tires. And thats's only driving like a dumbass sometimes.

after doing some reading from the last couple hunred pages of this thread and from the many dynoes ive researched and from talking to some people with different setups... heres what i came up with, with how much you gain from each mod... now this is just a ballpark to give me some understanding, feel free to correct me...
-nuespeed supercharger w/ 2.8" ~ 135whp
-w/ 2.6" ~ 145whp
-w/ 2.4" ~ 155whp
-water injection ~ 6whp
-tt260/256 cam ~ 10whp
-2.5" cat-back exhaust system w/ cai ~ 5whp
but yah, im actually much satisfied with my future setup: s/c with 2.6", tt260/256, 2.5" cat-back and cai... im not really concerned about power but just want my car to be more "peppy" in a sence. if i wanted power i wouldn't have gotten a jetta nor a vw at all. this is a commuter car and just want to be able to enjoy the ride yehno? hehe... i know what you mean about the $$$ and the wrench time... been trying to balance the time with the g/f, school, and social life... but yah, thanks again for the comments... much appreciated!!!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (supra2nr)*

Not trying to be negative about this, but I haven't seen any dynos of the Neuspeed kit at 176 whp. I would love to see it though.


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Not trying to be negative about this, but I haven't seen any dynos of the Neuspeed kit at 176 whp. I would love to see it though.

yah same here... i dont know if my friend is pulling my leg or not but yah. but you have dynoed at 150whp, 160wtrq with a 2.6", tt268, 2.5" cat-back, am i correct? how much boost and whp does a 2.6" gain from 2.8"?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (supra2nr)*

150 whp 160 wtq from 2.6" 268/260 TT, 2.25 Neuspeed, TT high flow, and Cold Air intake.
Now I have a TT 2.5" high flow cat, with a full 2.5" exhaust and Header. I will also soon be finishing up my install of aquamist. Along with changing to 30# injectors and a new tuned chip. I'll let you guys know the details once I get it going and see how it runs. Hopefully I will be able to get a dyno in a month or so.


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_150 whp 160 wtq from 2.6" 268/260 TT, 2.25 Neuspeed, TT high flow, and Cold Air intake.
Now I have a TT 2.5" high flow cat, with a full 2.5" exhaust and Header. I will also soon be finishing up my install of aquamist. Along with changing to 30# injectors and a new tuned chip. I'll let you guys know the details once I get it going and see how it runs. Hopefully I will be able to get a dyno in a month or so.

niiiiiiiiiiiice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i didnt know you can run a different chip with NScharger than the p-chip specifically for the NScharger... what kind of headers are you running?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (supra2nr)*

well that is what I am not sure about whether or not it will run well/correctly. I will find out this Sunday/Monday.
The Headers I am running are OBX headers that have been jethot coated.


----------



## dubsnipes (Oct 18, 2005)

with just the neuspeed housing, can you put the m62 rotors in the same housing. I mean, are they the same depth? BTW, what chip would you use besides p-flo? GIAC or some REVO??


----------



## dubsnipes (Oct 18, 2005)

will neuspeed sell sc parts individually. does anyone know what their pricing is like if you need replacement components, not the whole kit? thx....merry christmas!


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought some misc items from them a couple years ago and remember them being readily available. I think pricing was a little on the high side, but I cant remember what I bought or paid.

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*

Yup, just call up neuspeed and let them know what you are looking for and they should be able to give you a price.


----------



## dubsnipes (Oct 18, 2005)

does anyone know off hand if the sc housing/intake manifold is the same casting for both mk3 and mk4. Or, does anyone know what the cast # on the bottom of the mark-4 sc is??? thx.


----------



## dubtruker (Dec 4, 2002)

Looks to be the same. You can either get the lower half to match the one you have or you can drill the whole on the other end of the intake and plug yp the one your not using. The center mounting bolt to the lower intake is close to the engine on one lower intake and far fromt the engine on the other lower intake.


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

Is anyone running nitrous with the sc? Just for few extra hp


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*

KaaaaaaBooom not a good idea boogie


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogie2.0* »_Is anyone running nitrous with the sc? Just for few extra hp









you mean like this?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

Not saying it isn't possible or applied, but even though everything is there for nitrous doesn't me it is being used. Any HP claims with that car? Any Dyno Sheets?
If you could provide enough fuel nitrous would be a very good solution to the heat problem with our chargers. Just a matter of providing enough fuel. If the setup works in that picture it I would like to know and hear about what happens with running nitrous and fuel both through the eaton rotors since we were wondering about just plain old water and some methanol.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Ok finally got around to my idea . . . 
I installed a set of 30# injectors:








Along with the BBM Stage 1 chip:








The idea behind this is to try to eliminate the lean top end problem that everyone says comes from the injectors being maxed out. So after install she starts up and idles perfect. Take her for a ride everything feels good power was good. 
And next horror strikes: While I'm headin back cruising steady state I get a weird bog, look at wideband and I am full lean. Hmm that's weird. I am still well in vaccum so I am not all too worried. Try changing speed, going to WOT and what not fuel does come back, but once i go back to the same steady state I would get the same bog. Almost feels like what happens when you are off throttle and the injectors turn off, but also might be a large vaccum leak being triggered by something like EVAP. So tomorrow I will try to diagnose some more and maybe if BBM is open on weekends I'll give them a call to see if they have any input. Hopefully this can all be sorted out and can start making some good power again. Keep you all updated.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_...Almost feels like what happens when you are off throttle and the injectors turn off...

Actually, that is what happens. Hook up the vag-com and watch the injector duty cycle when off throttle: it goes to 0 ms.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (JettaRed)*

Good point. I knew injectors turn off under no throttle coast conditions, but didn't think to check the pulse for this problem . . . good thinkin!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

OK, two things to add. In my attempt to try to fix this whole fueling problem I was switching chips and between the two ECU's I have. Word of advice the Neuspeed Chip can in no way run 30# injectors with a 3 bar regulator . . . should be obvious, but I tried it just to verify. . . very very rich.
But down to the technical stuff:
with the BBM chip in I've been getting two fault codes. these being:
Control Module Part Number: 037 906 259 D 
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V09
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
2 Faults Found:
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-00 - -
Fuel trim I've seen, no biggie, but I have never gotten the MAF signal too high. So with that code I'm not sure if by chance my MAF has gone bad, or if somehow Neuspeed knew how to disable that code and BBM doesn't, or what. Because I haven't changed anything with the engine that would enable it to flow that much air expecially since I haven't hit redline or WOT because of the fueling problem.
BBM does suggest to run the factory MAF sensor inside of their 3" housing. This may be the solution to it all, but gotta look into it more.
And down to what is actually occuring. . . 
Using the VAG-COM, I was able to log injector pulses along withRPM and MAF readings. I noticed in the spots where I feel this sudden loss of power my injector pulse pretty much cuts in half. For example injector pulse went from 4.6 to 2.1 with minimal RPM or MAF change, also the ECU continued to read that I was at part throttle the entire time. Because of the reading of part throttle I should be able to rule out the possiblity of a bad throttle body sending the wrong signal (eg. closed throtte causing idle conditions of fuel).
So if anyone by chance knows or has any insite into this it would be very helpful, if not just some more info for this crazy long thread . . .


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Hey for the guys out there running a 50/50 mix of water and methanol, does the mix get cloudy when you first mix it? I just mixed some and it looks like it has some cloudyness to it. Thanks.


----------



## MBN (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

make sure the water is pure and filtered. deionized/distilled water is the best. the cloudiness you see is dissolved gas in the solution. shake it around and it will go away. </end nerd rant>


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Re: (MBN)*

Hey, I've been trying to come up with a better engine cover solution for the S/C MKIV engine for a while now. -While I admire the labor and artistry in this picture, I'm not into the look myself: I just think that a more boring look is what I'd like: either plain black or body-coloured...








Does anyone know where I can get one that fits the MKIV engine with the S/C? -ANd I really don't like the "hacked" look of the chopped-down original.
Thanks!


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Hey for the guys out there running a 50/50 mix of water and methanol, does the mix get cloudy when you first mix it? I just mixed some and it looks like it has some cloudyness to it. Thanks.

Indeed as stated the cloudiness you are seeing is the dissolved gas in the methanol mixing with the water. Let me tell you, us chemists hate getting rid of this gas for the one instrument we need to use it for.....it takes forever. In addition, as suggested I would also run DI or distilled water in the mixture for purification reasons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

I use generic distilled water mixed 50/50 with methanol, no cloudiness and, cheap.
The 3" MAF housing or a stock VR6 housing should cure the 16487 code, I'm not certain if it will help the other issues.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_
But down to the technical stuff:
with the BBM chip in I've been getting two fault codes. these being:
Control Module Part Number: 037 906 259 D 
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V09
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
2 Faults Found:
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-00 - -









Your MAF is probably bad. There cheap, might as well. No chip/injector combo is going to work with a bad MAF.


_Modified by MaxedOutCredit at 9:28 AM 1-13-2006_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (greyhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyhare* »_I use generic distilled water mixed 50/50 with methanol, no cloudiness and, cheap.
The 3" MAF housing or a stock VR6 housing should cure the 16487 code, I'm not certain if it will help the other issues.

I thought what I was using was distilled water. Got it from one of my Chemical Labs that have distilled water, and it was still cloudy.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (97 Golf SC)*

again it's going to be cloudy for a bit, then go away.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

Need help big time.
Can you guys tell me were i can buy and have installed an aquamist system on the east coast?
I live in Montreal Quebec and its turboland here, my current aquamist system was butchered by a so called tuner shop in my area, they know ...all about a nice install.
So now its winter and boost is good, but ill need the cooling this summer.
I'm ready to travel to Boston , New York, Toronto, i don't care as long as i deal with pros.
thanks


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

ok, just tried a new MAF didn't solve the problem. Now working on making/getting a 3" MAF housing see if that solves the problem


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*









Does anyone know if this charger is polished? Kinda looks like it.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

I need help regarding the FPR that I bought from Neuspeed. I was just told by Matt from Neuspeed that there is no use for this on my car. I should have just stuck with the 4.0 bar that the s/c came with and used the programming that neuspeed supplies for the ecu. Now 
I'm confused, as some people I know are using it, and is it necessary or did I just waste my money for nothing? When I had ordered it, I should have at least been told that I did not really need it, but according to Neuspeed's website "NEUSPEED's rising rate fuel pressure regulator is perfect for all aftermarket supercharger or turbocharger kits that use the VW or Audi fuel rails and Bosch fuel pressure regulators. Our regulator piggybacks the stock regulator to deliver increased fuel pressure at higher rpm and boost levels. Maximum pressure of 70-80psi possible."
I see this as almost a must to help in the higher end, but I get information from Matt that there is no use for it. I just don't understand.
Thank you, a confused
Chris.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (eurican)*

Rising rate fprs can be used effectively when the pressure curve is trimmed via custom chip programming or with standalone management. However, when they're relied on as a primary means of enrichment the fuel curve becomes only a rough approximation of the ideal. In other words they're a throw back to the good ol' bad ol' days of carburetors. Modern fuel injection is all about precision and that is simply tossed out the window. The high fuel pressures also stress the injectors. I only recommend using rising rate fprs with when there are no better options.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Scott or anyone, since I drilled my 4 bar regulator that came with the s/c for the RFRP, do you or anyone have any bosch 4.0 bar regulators that they don't need. If anyone wants a predrilled 4.0 bar FRP for their RFPR I have one....


----------



## MBN (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (Gtyess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtyess* »_Need help big time.
Can you guys tell me were i can buy and have installed an aquamist system on the east coast?
I live in Montreal Quebec and its turboland here, my current aquamist system was butchered by a so called tuner shop in my area, they know ...all about a nice install.
So now its winter and boost is good, but ill need the cooling this summer.
I'm ready to travel to Boston , New York, Toronto, i don't care as long as i deal with pros.
thanks


i can recommend a couple shops in the boston area
dtm autowerks of milford nh (www.dtmautoworks.net)
ktr performance of ayer ma (www.ktrperformance.com)
east coast autoworks of wilmington ma (no website yet)


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (eurican)*

The Rising Rate Regulator was provided to the people that bought the kit and have an OBDI car. Everyone else that had OBDII was given a 4bar regulator.

Do you have any add ons that may provide a better flow in addition to the charger? If so it may not hurt to run the rising rate regulator with the 4 bar. I know with my dyno I could have used some more fuel up top, but personally didn't want to run that much higher pressure over a 4 bar, which is why I switched to 30# injectors and another chip. Too bad I'm in the process of trying to debug the problem . . .


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

isn't that RRFPR supposed to piggy-back the stock 3 bar?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

On OBD I it is suppose to piggy back a 3 bar.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

I don't think it makes a difference if it is placed with a 3 or 4 bar since they will be both wide open to allow the RFRP to take the job. However, i wish I was told about the OBD I cars getting the regulator and the OBD II getting the 4 bar by Neuspeed. So I just got stuck ordering another 4 bar for Neuspeed and had to pay 2 day shipping so I can have it in time for this weekend...what a waste of money IMO.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (eurican)*

for those of you with aquamist, how do you chance nozzles . . . I'm having the hardest time getting the nozzle off of the pressure supply lines . . .


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

I have tubing to reach the high speed valve on each nozzle. I change nozzle and tubing as a unit.


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

does anyone have any videos or sound clips of ns s/c with exaust and different uprgrades?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

To get the tubing off the nipple, you usually need to cut it off. Cut the tubing and then slice it off the nozzle nipple.


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

OMG 142 PAGES ------Caps HA 143rd PAGE ownerage sorry










_Modified by MSGTYetti at 12:01 AM 1-27-2006_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (MSGTYetti)*

OK, so those codes I listed before were triggered because of the not large enough MAF. BBM tunes their chips with a 3" MAF housing and the 2.0L sensor installed. So I installed a VR housing, and 2.0 sensor and everything is all good now.
Hard to tell if she's got more power, but fueling is no longer an issue. Plenty of fuel all the way up to 6200. One of these days I'll get another dyno done. Might get another pulley first.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

nice...good luck with it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

is it worth safe putting this kit on a engine with 100K+ miles on it
or is this a bad idea


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (tobin_bass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tobin_bass* »_is it worth safe putting this kit on a engine with 100K+ miles on it
or is this a bad idea

depends on the condition of the engine and how well maintenance has been done


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*

ok, update on bbm chip.
still have check engine light. but car is fully driveable now. The codes I'm getting now inlude:
3 Faults Found:
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High 
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich 
P1127 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16555 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Lean 
P0171 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Same codes as before but with the added fuel trim lean. Gunna look into seeing if maybe one of my sensors might be on it's way out. But all in all probably gunna switch over to Jeff's chip tuned for 30# injectors once he gets his new code finalized.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (97 Golf SC)*

Have a problem. I have a 98 Jetta 2.0 OBD II and we are finishing the S/C install, with a question. If you look at the following pics below you can see that I have two plugs, one that plugs into the throttle body, and the other in question is the one that plugs into the sensor coming off of the intake boot. When installing the supercharger, there is no where to place this plug, nor is there a sensor on their setup??? For those who have installed OBD II setups are you not running this plug? If so, does it thow off a check engine light? I am puzzled here as you can see from NA Motorsports website, that when you buy a Big Bore Intake, you "must have a sensor removed from O.E. part and attached into new intake." That sensor in question, is the one that my plug has no where to go on the S/C setup.
NA motorsport website.
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...0.940
Pictures showing what I am talking about:
Showing the placement of both plugs:








Plugs tapped together along with the injector plugs:








Nothing here to place the plug:


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

you dont need it and it wont cause a CEL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_you dont need it and it wont cause a CEL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

There you go Chris...problem solved!


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*

That "intake sensor plug" is actually a PCV oil burn-off heater element. While it is NOT crucial, Neuspeed DOES have the correct Elbow (90degree) pipe with a port large enough to accommodate that. Yours is one of very few cars that were equipped with that heater element, so they don't send that that elbow by default. If you were to call Neuspeed, they would know exactly what you're talking about, and be able to send the corresponding parts. Call them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Yea, or just run with out it like i have for the past 5 years








I think its a late model MK3 North East option.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*

Already called...with the help from Lee and Matt from Neuspeed, and Justin from NA Motorsports...the correct part will be sent out. Thank you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif In addition, I am wondering how many cars out there have this (started thread in mk3 forum).


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (eurican)*

11 of the PCV heater element friendly Elbows have been shipped. So, out of 265 MK3 blowers sold, 11 (that we know of) have needed this part. Roughly 4%.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

mine needed one but i didnt bother, like i said no CEL so who cares


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldog2.G* »_11 of the PCV heater element friendly Elbows have been shipped. So, out of 265 MK3 blowers sold, 11 (that we know of) have needed this part. Roughly 4%.









Thanx for the statistics Matt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd rather have it...but that's just me.


----------



## VDubsporter (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (eurican)*








Need some help/opinions... I've been running the NS Charger for a year now with no problems and all of a sudden I'm getting misfires and a CEL with wide open throttle pulls over 4k in 2nd and 3rd. When I had the code scanned it came back as a MAF High Output and Cylinder 2 misfire. I have the 2.6 pulley on it and a open element filter instead of the airbox config. I've replaced the MAF with another used one. The code cleared but the problem remains. Any ideas or similar problems. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VDubsporter)*

when was hte last time you did a full tune-up?


----------



## VDubsporter (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

When I put the charger on (about a year and 1/2 ago) I did, new wires, the plugs that came with the kit, a new rotor and a new distr. cap. Could it be the coilpack going or something else you can think of?


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (VDubsporter)*

Just want to let people know that I took on the challenge of the Neuspeed intercooler set up. Manifold was done by of hkk735. Bought the kit off from HtotheZ. I'll give my insights and pics later on by next week. Just for starters I got the intercooler on last night.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*

Awesome....good luck with that, and let us know the outcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubtruker (Dec 4, 2002)

Oh I want one of dem!!!


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubtruker)*

more pics.....
10 minutes supercharger was off.....









HKK735 (Greg) did a magnificant job! Fit like a glove!








I will finish this tomorrow if all goes well!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*








thats sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see your finished project.


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

Good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (boogie2.0)*

Thanks guys!
Well here are more pictures. Today was a doosie! Everything was going smooth and then we hit a wall. "Hey Haig I think I found the boost leak." To make a long story short. One of the threads on the runner manifold which bolts to the Neuspeed supercharger were stripped. Looks like I have to heli-coil the sucker. Need to visit the neighborhood United Auto Parts store. Oh we had modify the oil dip stick tube to outlet on the side of the bottom manifold. I will take some pics of that tomorrow. Enjoy the pics!
























Sorry guys I had tothrow this picture in here. My friends new toy came in the mail today! 
This turbo is going into this.>








































my buddy James^

















_Modified by jettaiv4suprchrgII at 10:31 PM 3-4-2006_


_Modified by jettaiv4suprchrgII at 10:33 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*

holly sh&* thats nice





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what diameter pulley are you gonna run? 
you should do custom chip by jeffrey atwood and 310cc injectors 
good job


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*

Thats hot








Did you drive the car yet?


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (boogie2.0)*

Okay people, I have finish my weekend project. Here's my feedback on it. Start up is normal. It runs a little rough at idle. I'm going to try the Apexi s-afc II to try and fix that rough idle soon. There is a little lag when idling then giving a quick stomp on the accelerator. Nothing thats annoying. When driving no sputtering, or jerking of anykind. It runs normal. You definetly feel more in the low to mid rpm range. Also the electric supercharger sound is gone. It's more like a screaming wild animal! I've been hitting about 7 psi of boost with a 2.6 pulley. With the intercooler I've been doing a strong 9 psi right now. I was so amazed, I was yelling at my friend "LOOK 9 PSI"
Other problems I ran into was one of the the threads were strip so we had to heli-coil it. Piping was kinda a tight fit, but we made it work
It can be done! I've done it! I hope someothers take on this project. I think it's worth it and it looks cool








I'll post the rest of the pics tonight.
here is some pics of today and yesterday!








strip threads right here








tapping it and getting it ready for the heli-coli








installing the heli-coil








*VOILA!* all done!








tightning the t-bolt clamps








we had to heat up the oil dipstick tube with a propane torch and bend it so it could exit the side of the bottom manifold.








a picture before the bumper goes back on.








bumper is on and the project is almost finished








more pics different angle








all done! time to enjoy!
_Modified by jettaiv4suprchrgII at 9:25 PM 3-5-2006_


_Modified by jettaiv4suprchrgII at 1:04 AM 3-8-2006_


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! this is so cool mang!!!! so far no problems with this setup??? i PMed you on wcm about this... i plan on getting this done hopefully by the end of the year. everything such as the manifold and pipings were supplied? does it have to be black??? i likes alot!! good job!!!


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

nice work, what was the total cost of upgrade?

time for a 2.6 or 2.5 pulley


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_nice work, what was the total cost of upgrade?

time for a 2.6 or 2.5 pulley









personally with that big intercooler I would go 2.4 or 2.2 with my eyes closed. with a nicely burned chip for the setup and injectors that thing should be a little monster.
so cool.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

might as well put a 1.9 pulley


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (Gtyess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtyess* »_might as well put a 1.9 pulley

remember the charger has a rpm limit of 16 000rpm. 1.9 inch would exceed that limit.


----------



## sinahmadi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

I've got a pulleyboys.com 2.2" pulley that I've only used for a few hundred kilometres. let me know if you want it. $50 USD.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

I would not go smaller than a 2.5 with out upgrading your fueling (I would suggest stand alone or going to see some one like jeff atwood for a custom chip(he does C2's chips)). 
if your going to experiemnt with <2.5, running a wideband would be your best bet to make sure your not going lean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (sinahmadi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinahmadi* »_I've got a pulleyboys.com 2.2" pulley that I've only used for a few hundred kilometres. let me know if you want it. $50 USD.

tempting..... but I don't want to kill my motor..... I'll keep it in mind though.....


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*

so how much did it all cost at the end? 
nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (boogie2.0)*

Looks good. Get something on there for some more fuel and get her on a dyno. It's getting me thinkin . . .


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (boogie2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogie2.0* »_so how much did it all cost at the end? 
nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Total right now is about $3000.00 Yeah I know I'm crazy spending all that dough but I can say I have a intercooled Neuspeed Supercharger.







I'm not into racing I like to be unique.


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*

Okay people my first cel!







Put it on the scanner and it shows all four cylinders are misfiring. I know it's running rough. I knew something was going to come up. I'm going to do some testing. I'll check to see if I have any vaacum leaks first. I know the hose to the brake servo has a crack, so thats the first one I will replace.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4suprchrgII* »_Okay people, I have finish my weekend project. Here's my feedback on it. Start up is normal. It runs a little rough at idle. I'm going to try the Apexi s-afc II to try and fix that rough idle soon. There is a little lag when idling then giving a quick stomp on the accelerator. Nothing thats annoying. When driving no sputtering, or jerking of anykind. It runs normal. You definetly feel more in the low to mid rpm range. Also the electric supercharger sound is gone. It's more like a screaming wild animal! I've been hitting about 7 psi of boost with a 2.8 pulley. With the intercooler I've been doing a strong 9 psi right now. I was so amazed, I was yelling at my friend "LOOK 9 PSI"
Other problems I ran into was one of the the threads were strip so we had to heli-coil it. Piping was kinda a tight fit, but we made it work
It can be done! I've done it! I hope someothers take on this project. I think it's worth it and it looks cool








I'll post the rest of the pics tonight.
here is some pics of today and yesterday!








strip threads right here








tapping it and getting it ready for the heli-coli








installing the heli-coil








*VOILA!* all done!








tightning the t-bolt clamps








we had to heat up the oil dipstick tube with a propane torch and bend it so it could exit the side of the bottom manifold.








a picture before the bumper goes back on.








bumper is on and the project is almost finished








more pics different angle








all done! time to enjoy!
_Modified by jettaiv4suprchrgII at 9:25 PM 3-5-2006_

Wow man...bravo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## el_capitan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4suprchrgII* »_
tempting..... but I don't want to kill my motor..... I'll keep it in mind though.....


is the 2.2 pulley too much? even with water injection?
approx. how much boost is ebing produced with the 2.2 pulley?


_Modified by el_capitan at 5:29 PM 3-8-2006_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (el_capitan)*

What nozzle are you guys running on the 2.4" pulley. Right now I am runnin pretty rich WOT, so I am just using the smallest I got .5mm I believe. But I was just looking for reference.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

I think I ran a .6mm. I really don't remember. I know the nozzles go as small as .4mm.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Have you guys tried the 1.9 pulley offered by pulleyboys??


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Gtyess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtyess* »_Have you guys tried the 1.9 pulley offered by pulleyboys??

How much smaller can the pulleys go? I don't think the motor can handle anymore.


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (Rage In The Machines)*

What is the all time maximum boost obtained with the supercharger?


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*

Did you fix the problem with cel?


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (boogie2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boogie2.0* »_Did you fix the problem with cel?

no not yet. I'll keep yah guys inform though. I installed the apexi in my dash only, still trying to figure which wire goes where. Plus I'm helping a friend finish some cars before the car show in april......


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

what exaust are you guys running? any sound clips?


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*

Hey, it has been a long time since I checked this thread. Anyways, I got the charger 2 years ago, no problems yet, however I saw you guys talking about the PCV oil burn-off heater element and realized I have one. I just never connected it. Will they send me a free one?


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (900200)*

They probably will...doesn't hurt to call them and let them know. Also, do you have any numbers on your car yet?


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

ok so im not sure how far along the SC has come since the 2001 begininfg of this forum but with the SC and the 2.6 pully will the car run the right A/F or is that something to be worried about still. i want the reliability of my motor still i just want the lil extra power.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

Never had a problem. If anything, it always ran a little rich. As long as your injectors are good, you should have no problem.


----------



## boogie2.0 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re:*

Is there anyone running 2.5 pulley? Did you have any fuel problems? How much boost did the sc make? 


_Modified by boogie2.0 at 1:37 AM 4-14-2006_


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: (boogie2.0)*

i know this is off the topic but i really need your help guys
i just removed my neuspeed supercharger because my car is going back to dealer .
i forgot how to hook up my vacuum lines and coolant lines to throttle body .
can someone give me some hints on how to do this of if is possible to post a picture from Bentley manual .
my car is 2000 vw golf gls 2.0 aeg engine.
thank you all.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

did you get your car in? if u still need a pic i can take one of my car later after i get out of school. 230 Mountain time.


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

No i still have the car. i think i got all hoses hooked up but i think that picture would help me to double check evrithing. so if you don't mind doing this i would appritiate.
Thank you


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

He is Risen! Happy Easter!


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

how long did it take to get your ecu back when you sent it to neuspeed for the chip?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I do not have the supercharger chip but I have the na one and the whole process took three days.
1. Removal of ecu and shipping.
2. Overnight arrival at Neuspeed and their soddering of the chip.
3. Overnighted back to my house.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolfGreen* »_how long did it take to get your ecu back when you sent it to neuspeed for the chip?

41 hours (3 calendar days). Out at 4 pm, back at 9 am two days later.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Bill, I am still on the road to saving, more than half way to a brand new unit. 
Right now there are a few chargers for sale on ebay that are used. What are your opinions on buying a used kit? The one I am looking at is missing these hoses "5/16x11", 5/16x12" and 5/16x36" and coolant hose support bracket. He said he did an oil change on the unit last summer, how many miles does that mean were on it? 
Thanks


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I'm not sure where those hoses go, but they are probably available at any parts store. The best thing to do is to download a copy of the installation instructions and figure out what's needed.
I would ask how many miles are on the charger. I think I changed my oil every 30,000 miles or so, don't really remember, but that was more than needed. At one time, Eaton (Magnuson) offered to overhaul the charger for $100 or $200. Don't know if they still do.
The coolant bracket is probably no big deal if I remember correctly which one it is. I think it attaches to the front of the lower intake manifold.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

The guy mentioned that these were common hoses and could be found at any parts store.
I will get a hold of him and ask him how many miles are on the charger and what size pulley he has been running. I know he is selling it with the 2.6" pulley already installed.
Does Neuspeed sell individual parts like a coolant bracket? Are you saying that I need not worry about it because it is not that important or it is no big deal because I can order it from them?
Thanks again Bill


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I don't think the bracket is important. I don't know if neuspeed will sell just that part. I don't know if they stock spares to sell, though I'm pretty sure that was a part they manufactured themselves.


----------



## dubtruker (Dec 4, 2002)

Just a heads up when buying a used charger for a mk4, they usually don't come with the ECU, so you have to get yours done buy Neuspeed. I went this route and the rechip with shipping ended up costing me $450 cdn. I think iot was $300 us from neuspeed though. Its something I never factored to be so expensive when I bought my used charger.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (dubtruker)*

Thank you for the heads up, but it did mention it on the link for ebay and I knew that it would have to be done as well.


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

wait so if i get the charger for my 2000 mk4 it doesnt come with a chip?and i can install and run the car the same day?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolfGreen* »_wait so if i get the charger for my 2000 mk4 it doesnt come with a chip?and i can install and run the car the same day?

New or used charger? Do you plan on doing the install yourself?
If the charger is new and you plan on doing the install yourself, ship your ECU to Neuspeed the night before. It'll take you the better part of the day to do the install if you've not done one before because you'll want to go slow and follow the instructions carefully. You'll have the ECU back the next morning. I think Neuspeed ships it back for 10 am delivery.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Thank you for the heads up, but it did mention it on the link for ebay and I knew that it would have to be done as well.

FYI its BlackGTI2.0 who posted on this same page the one selling the unit you're looking at. 
Edit: oops, previous page


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you. I am contacting him from every possible source; ebay, vortex, and email. I want his unit!!!


----------



## tommyka (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I have a neuspeed supercharger on AEG with auto tranny . I have 2 cams to go with:
1.Neuspeed 256 .432 lift
2.Autotech 260 (aka 260/256) .421 lift
Which one should I pick? Thanks


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (tommyka)*

I thought the 260/256 cam was Techtonics Tuning. Anyway, there's not much difference between the two (I had both), so go with the cheaper one. Both are the same quality. I'm pretty sure you'll get the Techtonics one cheaper.


----------



## tommyka (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Thanks JR, Actually, I have both of them in the garage







From the spec sheet, I believe Autotech 260 is the same as TT 260/256. Isn't higher lift (.432 instead of .421) more preferable to longer duration (260 instead of 256) or vice versa?


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

Does any body have a MK3 4bar FPR for sale, or know where I can buy one? Thanks


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (general problem)*

Try the Audi classifieds.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (tommyka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommyka* »_Thanks JR, Actually, I have both of them in the garage








From the spec sheet, I believe Autotech 260 is the same as TT 260/256. Isn't higher lift (.432 instead of .421) more preferable to longer duration (260 instead of 256) or vice versa? 

At some point, you'll need to upgrade your valve springs. .432 may be that point. You can stick with stock springs on .421. It's a matter of time/cost which one you use.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Try the Audi classifieds.


didnt realise they would work. will any 20V / 1.8T FPR work? I found one form a MK4 for sale but didnt realise they fit. Thanks Bill.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_Does any body have a MK3 4bar FPR for sale, or know where I can buy one? Thanks









I have one, but it's drilled out for a RFPR.


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

I think I found one from a MK4 1.8T, looks like it will drop right in (guy had pics) so im gonna try it. I'm just waiting for him to reply to my PM....


----------



## vwjetta868 (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (general problem)*

why am i getting a cylinder 4 misfire code?i have a 99 jetta 4,with a neuspeed supercharger,2.6 pulley, 268 cam, aem cold air intake.the car has 55,000 mile on it.should i try changing plugs and plug wires?i need help the car wont pass ny inspection.


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

does anyone know if an abd upper tie bar will fit over the nuespeed supercharger?? i know for sure a nuespeed upper tie bar will... TIA!!


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (supra2nr)*

Wow, this thread is still alive!! I had no idea. 
My car is finally on the road. The motor mounts had to be reworked so the hood would shut. It is running OBD1 motronic. 3.94 r&p in the gearbox., lowered compression, 2.4" pulley, and water injection. It runs great and is a ton of fun to drive. It hits 12 psi just short of the rev limiter cut-off which is at around 6800. I should get it on a dyno in may.
Here are some pics.
















Water injection reservoir behind the grill.








Reservoir location behind the grill. This involved cutting a hole in the sheet metal for the fill neck to pass though.









Pump location. The is tons of room in front of the radiator.









Control unit. There is a cheaper system sold that uses a pressure switch instead.









Nozzle









I can switch it off if desired. The led comes on when system is spraying.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Sweet setup!


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

Dumb question for every one because I am to lazy to read tonight. What cam is every one using on there MKIV with the charger? A friend of mine is going to give me his G60 cam. will this fit on a MKIV and will it be a good swap? sorry if this has been ask before.


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

who's got the best price on the neuspeed charger now days?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (kweetech)*

Ebay!


----------



## sixGun (Jun 18, 2005)

has anyone had any serious problems with thier supercharger?


----------



## sixGun (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

i have had the nuespeed supercharger installed sonce september and had put almost 10k on it with no problems untill yesterday....when it burst into flames from a fuel leak... luckily i was in a parking lost trying to figure out why it was running so bad. as far as i know i'm the only one this has happened to. i'll post some pics tomorrow, everything is ****ed up, i'm talking thousands in damage, practically everything around the fuel pressure regulator is burned away, i had to call the fire department to put it out. i'm just trying to figure out if this is covered by warranty or what. thanks for any input.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (sixGun)*

Wow, that's weird. I don't see how the two are related since the fpr and fuel rail are completely separate from the charger. It sounds like you were having problems unrelated to the charger. Could you have cracked the cup that the fpr sits in?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

only possible thing I can think of connecting them is a vaccuum line. Could it be the fuel line? I know on my A3 setup, the fuel lines ran kinda close to the belt. Nothing wore through, did it?


----------



## sixGun (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: (blubayou)*

i dont really know much more than the new feul stuff was install w/ the charger. its kind of hard to tell if anything rubbed since its all burned up.


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Ebay!

yeah....looking for best place to buy one NEW now days...aren't they about $2000?


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (kweetech)*

Who's run water/alcohol injection before the rotors and did you get 
problems with the supercharger because of it? I'm thinking about injecting before the rotors and just looking for feedback on your experiences. Yes, I searched but only found one person who said they heard from someone else that they ruined their charger by injecting before the rotors but I'd rather hear it from the sources.
TIA


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (black wolfsburg 99)*

okay so i got my gauges hooked up yest. and i'm running 4 lbs WTF? It came close to 5, but never over.


----------



## 1moretry101 (May 16, 2006)

what is the part number for the shorter belt when using the 2.6" pulley?


----------



## vdubn (May 2, 2000)

*Re: (1moretry101)*

i can't read through 145 pages... that's a whole lot of readin!! lol
anyways, i'm new to this forum, new to forced induction that is..
i just today picked up a used Nuespeed charger for my 98 Jetta. i got a good deal on it, so i bought it. hopefully it's all good internally and all. the guy i bought it from said he had the 2.6 pully with it but had it ground down a lil to make it a 2.4 (it says 2.6 on the pully-laser etched in







)
i plan on putting it in this weekend if possible. i dotn know exactly what i need though, so i'm hoping to get a lil insight. besides a new intake gasket, is there anything else needed, like from the dealer?
i also got the nuespeed chip with it, but i'm not sure if mk3's are needing to be soldered in or not...
other then that, i dunno what else. the belt is new, the charger looks good, i have the chip, so what am i missing? (besides install instructions, lol)
oh yah, i want to put a cam in as well. does it matter which company i go with? i dont need to go with Nuespeed do i? can i use TT? and if so, what's the best one to get. 
i got a 98 Jetta, right about 103k miles.. TT exhaust, K&N...
thanx for the repetiveness, because i'm sure this has been gone over a bazillion times in this thread.......


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

well not sure bout it being ground down. it better be balanced still or you could see some problems. that is all i have to say.


----------



## vdubn (May 2, 2000)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

yah. i'm not sure exactly what he was talking about, or who did it, but he's a stand-up guy, so all i can do for now anyways is trust the whatever was done was done right.

but i seriously need info. on CAMS TODAY!!! i want to figure out which one is the best for my needs. i want to put this in this weekend, but i need a cam first.
also, do/can you run an adjustable timing gear with the charger setup? or is the stock cam gear acceptable enough....


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (vdubn)*

So here is my best dyno run with the N/S supercharger along with upgraded 2.6" pulley, TT 2.25" exhaust with the Borla muffler, Neuspeed 256 camshaft, and my gutted out airbox with a K&N. Here are the results compared to what was obtained stock:








I think i'm having a problem with the car being to rich in the beginning, and then leaner at the end. I don't really know what's up.
-chris


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

well rich is better then lean. do you know if this set up will take a stock 180hp turbo


_Modified by VdubMAN53 at 5:27 PM 5-24-2006_


----------



## vdubn (May 2, 2000)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

tryin to keep it fresh. what about a 260 cam? does TT make this?


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

anyone else have any pics they can post of their chargers?


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*

this thread is so long and so gay


----------



## general problem (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Rado.16vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rado.16vT* »_this thread is so long and so gay









aparently you are an expert on 'long things' and being gay


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_
aparently you are an expert on 'long things' and being gay









OH SNAP!


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (general problem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *general problem* »_
aparently you are an expert on 'long things' and being gay









haha you got to be the real f-ag to be picking up only those words that touched your insides










_Modified by Rado.16vT at 1:33 PM 5-27-2006_


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (blueballbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueballbug* »_









_Modified by blueballbug at 10:21 AM 5-27-2006_

That's a sweet pic. I am just wondering, how well does your car run with the airpump? I assume no cel? I have an airpump too and I was thinking of this setup.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubMAN53* »_well rich is better then lean. do you know if this set up will take a stock 180hp turbo

_Modified by VdubMAN53 at 5:27 PM 5-24-2006_

Depends on the car the charger is in...in a mk4 ...it's doubt-full......in a mk3 or mk2 you have a much better chance.
and all this is a lot of money for 50-60 HP


----------



## vdubn (May 2, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

so yah... a 260 cam...... anyone got a link on the right cam that i want.... TT would be nice.......


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

http://techtonicstuning.com/


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Hey i duno if anyone still checks this thread but i was looking for a little help.
I've only installed my charger about 2k miles ago, and with the 2.8 pulley i only got around 4psi max.
So i decided to try the 2.6, well i still only get about 5 psi max, ever.
I called NS and they told me to check my bypass, and vacume lines ect... I have
I also pulled my plugs yesterday and they look white, as in too lean








I was just wondering if anyone has any ideas
thanx
btw heres my setup


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (highoutput)*

I thought I was having the same problem as you when I was reading my gauge at only 4-5 psi. Once you get over 5k it begins to rise. Mine peaked out at 8.5 psi with the 2.6" pulley. Give it a try in third gear.
good luck, Chris.
oh and by the way, I think that you are sucking in some really hot air with that cone filter.


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (eurican)*

ok so i went out and hammered on my car for a while, and it was like turning on a switch. All of the sudden i started hitting aroung 6 or 7 psi. 
It makes me wonder if i have a fuel pump problem or something?? But i dont think that would keep my boost low; it would just make me run lean







mabey my cat??
Its my daily driver and i know it doesent usually have as much power as it does now, like it just needed to be blown out or something.
Im usually real easy on it. I only get on the throttle once in a while.
However i still havent gotten it over 7 psi, But ill give it another go in the morning
Oh and im changing the filter....it was supposed to be just a winter thing.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (highoutput)*

As always, make sure the diverter valve actuator moves without binding.


----------



## WolfPac (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (highoutput)*

What are you shifting at. When I shift at about 6000, I only get about 6-7psi also. I have a 2.6 with a neuspeed 260cam. Does the 99 and up 2.0(AEG) have a higher rev limiter then the ABAs?


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (WolfPac)*

I'll shift at around 6k, mabey a little higher sometimes.
I dont think the bypass is sticking or binding. Its hard to tell cause i've nothing to compare it to. It dosent stop or stick if i let it go, but it does take a good amount of effort to push it in.
i was told to remove my throttle body and look inside to see if its opening and closing correctly. I still have to do this


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (highoutput)*


_Quote, originally posted by *highoutput* »_...It dosent stop or stick if i let it go, but it does take a good amount of effort to push it in.


That's normal.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (WolfPac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfPac* »_What are you shifting at. When I shift at about 6000, I only get about 6-7psi also. I have a 2.6 with a neuspeed 260cam. Does the 99 and up 2.0(AEG) have a higher rev limiter then the ABAs?

The blower speed is dependent on engine speed...your going to see max boost at whatever redline is.
I have a VF kit on my VR6...its supposed to make 8psi...I rarely ever see it hit 8psi.
Most people are used to seeing a boost gauge on a 1.8t or a turbo'd car...where it'll spike at partial throttle. Its not going to happen on a SC'd car. The *only* time you will see max boost is at redline at WOT.


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
That's normal.

thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (highoutput)*


_Quote, originally posted by *highoutput* »_ok so i went out and hammered on my car for a while,... i started hitting aroung 6 or 7 psi. 

Im usually real easy on it. I only get on the throttle once in a while.


Easy fix, huh?







WOT, and High RPM if you want the needle to dance.
.
.

_Quote, originally posted by *highoutput* »_ 
It makes me wonder if i have a fuel pump problem or something?? ...i dont think that would keep my boost low 

Seems you answer your own questions. Nice work.
.
.

_Quote, originally posted by *highoutput* »_ Oh and im changing the filter... 
 *Definitely.* Get that intake away from behind the radiator.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

Who is running a 2y tranny I just got one that needs to be rebuilt so before I sink $300-$400 in it is it really worth it and I have a .71 5th to put in it.


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*



bulldog2.G said:


> Easy fix, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (highoutput)*

You either got a boost leak, something blocked, slipping belt...check the connections on your boost gauge.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Who is running a 2y tranny I just got one that needs to be rebuilt so before I sink $300-$400 in it is it really worth it and I have a .71 5th to put in it.

2y with Quaife and standard .95 5th.
I am happy with it. I don't do much freeway driving so 3000rpm at 60mph doesn't bother me.


----------



## 900200 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (greyhare)*

One thing i noticed with my ns charger is that it creates a lot higher boost levels then anyone on this site, and i dont know why. its not a bad thing, but i have the 2.6" pulley and i have seen up to 10- 12 psi some times, it may be due to my exhaust having very little resistance (a 3" 4 into 1 header with a magnaflow catback) but honestly, im not to worried, i have about 34,000 miles on it and it runs as strong as the day i got it.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (900200)*

A free flowing exhaust would actually see less boost pressure just like a P&p head will have a lower boost level than it would with a stock head.Less boost stacking due to a free flowing head.Most higher boost levels are due to the fact that the heads run out of flow and boost starts stacking up and that is why you see higher boost levels at redline the head stops flowing.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

does this mean that it woult actually hurt for me to do a 2.5 cat back and a coraddo cam with my open intake. i was thinking about doing a headder too


_Modified by VdubMAN53 at 8:45 PM 6-8-2006_


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

I am running 2.25 cat back and 268/260 cam with no problems I dont think the 2.5 will be an issue with forced induction.


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bleuballbug)*

I basicly have a 2.25 straight pipe,
But its been to loud for me, and this week i just installed a mid pipe resonater to quiet things down a bit.
Mabey its in my head but i swear i get better and smoother low end throttle responce


----------



## Gtyess (Jul 13, 2004)

For Sale :
2,6 - 2,4 - 2,2 - 2,0 used pulleys for the sc.- 50$ each


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Gtyess)*

Do people actually use pullies this small?? I haven't heard of anyone using anything smaller than 2.4. Crazy








SMG


----------



## toomanywheels (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I was doing the detailing at AMS in Carson, CA for their Subaru Dyno Day so I decided to throw my car on the dyno. 99' 2.0l Beetle Neuspeed Supercharged 84,000 miles running on 91 pump gas. dynoed at 138.9 horsepower on the MAHA dyno which is supposed to be more accurate and (lower) than the dynojet.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (toomanywheels)*

Nice numbers dude! What else have you done to it besides the supercharger?
SMG


----------



## mk2glifreak (Aug 2, 2006)

all i can say about this thread is wow!verry usefull infro


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (mk2glifreak)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nightdweller6 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Im new*

I just bought the neuspeed golf 2.0 SC. I read some of the threads and got kinda lost. My check engine light seems to always be on. I think its from the miss fire. Was that problem ever solved. Im only boosting 5 right now and i have water injection from the wiper clearner canister. Distilled water. When I checked it out in the computer it said misfire and an o2 sensor problem.Im looking into getting the smaller pully to try to boost like 15 psi, is it possible and how do i cool the engine, front mount intercooler. Also I need headers for the car but i cant find any.2000 mk4 golf GL 2.0 SC. I looking to do all I can to gain more power. What else can i do.Bigger injectors, Port Polish, etc.... I have the money but dont know alot about vw's yet, im trying to learn. What can I do to the car to get rid of the light and up the boost right.??


----------



## toomanywheels (Jun 30, 2006)

I have ABD big bore intake, Turn2 lightened crank pulley, 2.5" Greddy Catback exhaust


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (toomanywheels)*

For those that have changed the oil in their charger. What did you use to seal the nose back up to the charger body? I did my change over the winter and now it seems to be leaking enought that I can smell it every now and then on the exhaust. So question is what particular sealant did you use on the nose and how well did it work? Thanks.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

I know a couple of you guys changed your oil, anyone remember what sealant they used?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Does anyone have any vids or sound clips of the charger? I'm almost ready to buy one.








SMG


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_For those that have changed the oil in their charger. What did you use to seal the nose back up to the charger body? I did my change over the winter and now it seems to be leaking enought that I can smell it every now and then on the exhaust. So question is what particular sealant did you use on the nose and how well did it work? Thanks.

You do not need to pull the nose drive unless you are replacing the coupler.
You can get the oil and the correct sealant from your local GM dealer.
The SC Pontiacs use an M62 or M90 depending on the year.
The sealant comes in two tube sizes. The large tube is too expensive and the small tube is enough to seal two nose drives. Do not use RTV
GM part number is: 1052942
The tube from the dealer will not say it but should be Loctite 518.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (greyhare)*

Just bought a NS charger, I'm going to have a lot of input for this thread over the next few weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(Maybe a few questions too..)








SMG


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

i have a 2.6 pulley for sale if you need one


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (redskins98)*

Mine is coming with one.








Got it used on eBay, insane price.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...04985


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

so, this is almost a 150pg thread, and i plan to get the neuspeed charger asap, but i'm def. not sticking with the 138whp that it puts out at sea level on the 2.8" pulley.
what is the best setup to run on a mk4 to squeeze as much power out of the neuspeed charger?
2.4" pulley, aquamist, 4bar fpr?


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BatMan_VDub* »_so, this is almost a 150pg thread, and i plan to get the neuspeed charger asap, but i'm def. not sticking with the 138whp that it puts out at sea level on the 2.8" pulley.
what is the best setup to run on a mk4 to squeeze as much power out of the neuspeed charger?
2.4" pulley, aquamist, 4bar fpr?


2.4 pulley ,head work,cam waterinjection,and i would drop the C/R,use a head spacer


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

On my MKIV right now I have the 2.8 pulley, tt260 cam, hd valve springs, titanium retainors, 2.25 cat back, and a CAI. I am trying to get to the dyno this weekend so maybe I can put some numbers into light.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Cool man, keep us posted.








SMG


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*









I'm sorry, my son wants to know if thread has a point?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*

My dyno results from yesterday.
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=3483421


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

141whp with the 2.8" pulley isnt bad. if i could get to 180whp i would be extremely happy. i'm looking to go intercooled (from a guy i know) neuspeed charger with the 2.4" pulley, 256 cam (no CEL with that) and a nitrous intercooler spray bar kit to keep the incoming air extra cool. what do you think that would put me at? im also in texas (low altitude). forged pistons are a thought, with a 20shot wet spray of nitrous, which would def. put me at my 180whp, but not full time








currently i have exhaust and intake as performance mods, the rest is strictly cosmetic.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I responded to your pm.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

my EIP big valve port and polish head is in the works right now..........WEEEEEEE......why the head spacer what is its purpose goign to be and how much will it help


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

ok so i will have a port and polish a 2.5 can back ant the ttcam for FI cars and maybe a new header. will all of this hurt my boost levels or will it help becaus i am getting more volume just less PSI. what will happen if i have a 2.4 and a milled head as opposed to a head spacer?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

The pnp head and cam will lower boost but you will have more power. A head gasket spacer will lower compression and allow to up the boost without detonation.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Wake up*

I'd figure it's been resting long enuff.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Wake up (JettaRed)*

haha still keeping it going..
Well I plan on getting my budget NS S/C setup going this winter. using C2 30# software and 30# injectors. Not going water injection yet not sure if I should get the 2.6 or the 2.5 pulley first.
This will go with my 2y tranny, 9lb flywheel, 2.25 exhaust and I will make a CAI for the charger. Should be fun on a budget...
any recommendations on which pulley with the c2 software and no water injection right now (live in Ohio so it is fairly mild until summer rolls around)?
I was going to build a budget turbo setup, however I feel for the price I will have in the NS setup I will make less power but be more reliable. And I am not trying to make my daily unreliable. Plus I am selling my turbo stuff to offset the cost of the charger setup.


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 8:01 PM 10-29-2006_


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Wake up (autocross16vrocco)*

if your going with the 2.5 you might as well get the 2.4!!!,i would get a head spacer(BBM),water injection is pretty cheap..are you running a cam????TT260/268 good bang for the buck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as fare as the soft wear?????im still running the neuspped chip.
ill be selling my charger in the next month,with 2.4 and water injection,let me know


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Wake up (redskins98)*

well I do not need the charger, and I do not plan on running water injection yet if at all. I am going to use the C2 software as I do not have the neuspeed software and it is more cost effective to go with C2 ($250 for software, and I can get 30# injectors for a good price)
I do not have a cam, I may do a 260/268 but that just depends on cash flow when I am done this adventure. I was just kind of asking if I should go with the tried and true 2.6 or go 2.5 withOUT h20 injection? And if it would be safe with the 2.5 and no water injection?


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Wake up (autocross16vrocco)*

i would install a head spacer,then yes you would be good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i didnt like the 2.6 pulley,once i installed the 2.4,it really pulls hard,im getting ready to build a new bottom end,all light weight.http://eurospecsport.com/strokerrace.htm
ill use the charger for break in,then im thinking of turbo or BBM,i havent made my mind up







no matter which one i will still use WI,it makes a huge difference.even while im running 89 oct.i get no ping,even at 13 psi


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I might as well post of my progess, or lack there of. I just recently put on the 2.6 pulley and a new set of lifters from URST. I am not satisfied with the results. I was gettting more boost with the stock pulley. I have spoken with Bill (JettaRed) and he suggested a smaller belt. So tomorrow I am going to go pick this up. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*

yeah get a smaller belt, I have heard a few people have had this problem.
I will try the 2.5.. personally I am not so sure why you (redskins98) have a big thing with head spacer. I understand to lower compression. But personally with the amount of power being made I do not think that will be pushing the limits of a stock 8v. 
granted it is pushing 10+ psi but I know the only thing that will harm this motor at this psi is detonation, as long as fueling is taken care of and I am not getting too much heat from the "heaton" then I should be fine.


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 1:49 AM 11-1-2006_


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

i was getting detonation with the 2.6 pulley,even running93 oct.,but its your car,do what you want...but with stockC/R and 2.5===ping city


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Alright, 
I just finished putting on a smaller belt because I was getting low boost numbers with my 2.6 pulley. It worked! I am getting 5psi right away in every gear and then past 4000rpm's I am getting 6...7....and then 8psi. Belt was 40 something bucks, I was not expecting that.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (redskins98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redskins98* »_i was getting detonation with the 2.6 pulley,even running93 oct.,but its your car,do what you want...but with stockC/R and 2.5===ping city

If it doesn't work for me I will figure something out, but I feel that I will have a little more superior fueling than the neuspeed software so I will give it a shot (i know that heat is my biggest enemy in detonation).
I am not going to tear into my motor for a NS charger, the gains are not worth it. 
If I get detonation I will trade someone for a 2.6 pulley and be done with it.


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re:*

To all MK4 2.0 SC guys,
I did a tranny swap from auto to manual. two questions.
1. Does your car have slight multiple backfire (not shotgun loud) when you're off throttle around 4-5k rpm in second gear??
2. Does your car have more vibration around 4000-4200 rpm compare to other rpm range?


_Modified by VW_GOLF_MK4 at 10:29 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I do not get a backfire, maybe it is the exhaust and its backpressure? I do not notice any more vibration around 4-4200rpm's.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

The SC I bought has a 2.6" pulley, before I install it, should I be worried about pinging on 91 octane?
SMG


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

neuspeed tested that pulley with 100 oct.(does that tell you any thing??)ive also have a lot of head work done,with the head shaved and the spacer its about9.5.1C/R
all i can say is with MY set up,everything ive done i run down vr(mod),out on the beltway(95) doing 120-130 ,right at red line,WHAT A RUSH







top end is allsume,the charger lacks lowend power


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

SomeMacGuy-
I talked to Bill about the noise when turning the pulley by hand when the s/c is off the car, he said it was normal as long as it wasn't excessive.
I run 93 on my car with the 2.6 pulley. It is hard to say anything yet about it having negative effects because before I was getting belt slip and only pushinig 6psi. When I put the smaller belt on I took it for a spin and hit 8psi. So the next few days will tell when I start putting a few more miles on it.
I have already ran it with 100octane but that was when I was getting belt slip, so I could not feel a difference. I will be trying again though.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I'm now running the C2 software for 30# injectors and stock maf. By far the best tune I've ran since the original Neuspeed software. Just this new one satisfys fueling issues much better. No more lean at part throttle. Throttle control and power is perfect. I'm runing the 2.4" pulley along with water injection. Should be dynoing in the next 2 weeks.
This past weekend i did strip my second gear in my 2y trans. Switched over to my original DFQ trans just to find out the next day that the rivits in the clutch all poped out causing the clutch to be worthless. I would like to make the claim that my car makes so much power that it shears gears and clutch discs. But I don't think that is exactly an accurate statement. Still have to talk to spec about that disc.


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

if i was to keep the car,isoft wear would have been my next investment


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

ok so years ago this is what i wanted to get...i was goin to run a 2.4 pulley a FI cam, water injection, 2.5exhaust, so what have people put down with a similar setup...12 psi should net you 170whp at least


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I got 150 whp with the 2.6", 2.25 exhaust and no water injection. In a week I will be dynoing with my current setup. Which is 2.4", water injection, 268/260 cam, ported head, 2.5 exhaust, high flow cat, C2 software, 30# injectors.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I got 150 whp with the 2.6", 2.25 exhaust and no water injection. In a week I will be dynoing with my current setup. Which is 2.4", water injection, 268/260 cam, ported head, 2.5 exhaust, high flow cat, C2 software, 30# injectors.

can't wait to see the results..
just got my charger yesterday and it already has a 2.6 on it. So with my 2.25 exhaust, the CAI I will make, C2 software and 30#ers I hope to be 150 at the wheels.
That with my 2y trans should be a lot of fun.
Do you still have the dyno sheet from that 150 whp run?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

I actually just stripped my 2nd gear on my 2y trans. So I'm back to the stock geared 020. 
Dyno:


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

I hope you put down 150whp. I dynoed a few months ago with the stock pulley, tt260, hd valve springs, titanium retainors, CAI, 8mm wires, and 2.25 cat back and I put down 140whp.
I hope to dyno again before winter hits with my 2.6 pulley and some 100octane.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I actually just stripped my 2nd gear on my 2y trans. So I'm back to the stock geared 020. 
Dyno:









I did the same to my 2nd on my AGB earlier this year, so I threw this 2Y in it. I hope to build another agb or 2y with a different 5th gear I can't take the high rpms at 70mph..
that torque is what I like to see.. I know this won't be the most powerful setup by any means but it will be reliable and good fun


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I hope you put down 150whp. I dynoed a few months ago with the stock pulley, tt260, hd valve springs, titanium retainors, CAI, 8mm wires, and 2.25 cat back and I put down 140whp.
I hope to dyno again before winter hits with my 2.6 pulley and some 100octane.

haha yeah my goal is 150-160 at the wheels when I am done..
I was going to build a budget turbo setup to try for 150-170whp but for the price I got the charger I may have a little more into this but it will be so much more reliable, have more power downlow where I want it, and it will be easy to remove and put back to stock if I ever have to.
I hate chopping up a daily driver too much, that is what my Scirocco project is for..


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

Thats exactly the way I look at it. Very reliable and enough power. 
From striping 2nd in the 2y it's gotten be thinking about an 02A swap to beaf up the gears a little bit. It is either that or always have a spare 020 laying around. The thing is it starts to get expensive to have two properly setup trans (peloquin diffs) laying around when you could easily do a single trans that will handle the abuse.
My 2Y had the MKIII 5th gear (.80) and it was a much better gear box than the stock DFQ gears. 1st -4th were great, then 5th gave you the normal highway speeds.


_Modified by 97 Golf SC at 1:07 AM 11-4-2006_


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Thats exactly the way I look at it. Very reliable and enough power. 
From striping 2nd in the 2y it's gotten be thinking about an 02A swap to beaf up the gears a little bit. It is either that or always have a spare 020 laying around. The thing is it starts to get expensive to have two properly setup trans (peloquin diffs) laying around when you could easily do a single trans that will handle the abuse.
My 2Y had the MKIII 5th gear (.80) and it was a much better gear box than the stock DFQ gears. 1st -4th were great, then 5th gave you the normal highway speeds.

_Modified by 97 Golf SC at 1:07 AM 11-4-2006_

*enough power for a FWD with the gearing we have.. I personally get a fair amount of wheelspin with my whopping 100whp (just a guesstimate)
yeah my problem is I will not be able to afford an 02a swap till next summer probably.. I will probably just get another 2y or agb and swap fifth gears.. run that and keep my current trans as a backup.
2nd gear synchro had a grind to it since I put the trans in (first one).. just had to deal with another 20K of abuse before it went.. I think


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 12:40 AM 11-8-2006_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

Ok, I have a question..
I bought a Neuspeed Charger at the end of the summer and it's sort of on hold as a winter project. The charger has a 2.6" pulley and the highest octane I can get around here is 91. Should I get a 2.8" pulley, or what?
Thanks guys!
SMG


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Ok, I have a question..
I bought a Neuspeed Charger at the end of the summer and it's sort of on hold as a winter project. The charger has a 2.6" pulley and the highest octane I can get around here is 91. Should I get a 2.8" pulley, or what?
Thanks guys!
SMG

I would say you should be fine, maybe run some octane booster (or make your own) to be on the safe side.
However I would definitely try it out (just keep an eye on the a/f in all conditions is the best you can do) before you get a stock pulley for it.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

another thing I have read just about every page of this, has anyone ever dynoed their car with a 2.4 and water?
Just curious what the numbers were, and did microbiologynerd ever dyno his car?
just wondering if anyone ever knew, I am really looking to see what the 2.4 numbers are..


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_another thing I have read just about every page of this, has anyone ever dynoed their car with a 2.4 and water?
Just curious what the numbers were, and did microbiologynerd ever dyno his car?
just wondering if anyone ever knew, I am really looking to see what the 2.4 numbers are..

Perfect time to ask that question.
















I will try to update those pictures with better ones, But DYNO001 was my dyno that I did in 2003 that Crazy Horse overlayed for comparison.
So here are both setups. 
2003: 2.6" pulley, TT 268/260 cam, Cold Air Intake, Stock Injectors and Neuspeed SC chip, Mildly ported head, Stock exhaust mani, TT 2.25 High flow cat, Neuspeed Exhaust, MSD Ignition.
2006: (Same as above but with listed changes) 2.50" TT cat, 2.5" TT dual muffler exhaust, OBX Header, 2.4" pulley, and Aquamist water injection 50/50 water/meth mix, 30# Injectors with C2 Chip, TMT tuning Ported throttle body

_Modified by 97 Golf SC at 12:43 AM 11-12-2006_


_Modified by 97 Golf SC at 6:35 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_










This is what I have been waiting for...and let me say it's been a great wait!!!!




























You sir are a God for the N/S supercharger!
-Chris.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (eurican)*

97 Golf SC those are great numbers and it is nice to see where one can go with this charger. I wanted 150-170 WHP and I know I made the right choice here, thanks for posting that up it gives me more hope..
Looks like I might have to go to water, 2.4, test pipe, and possibly OBX header and cam here soon...
97 Golf SC what water injection setup are you running? what size nozzle.. etc?
edited.. too tired asked a question I asked before..


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 6:09 AM 11-12-2006_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

I'm running the aquamist basic setup (pump,and nozzle). I believe the nozzle size is .5mm. I am contemplating doing a tuning session trying out different size nozzles.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I'm running the aquamist basic setup (pump,and nozzle). I believe the nozzle size is .5mm. I am contemplating doing a tuning session trying out different size nozzles.

that would be very useful.. so you are not using a progressive setup, I was looking at some kits this morning and I know alot of people use a progressive unit..


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

no progressive. just a steady flow.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Wow...very nice dyno!
At least we get to see dyno numbers for the NS charger...unlike the BBM where everyone say is better...but never dynos.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

My heart dropped!!!! That is awesome. What do you think made the most difference, the new software, or the boost and water/meth?


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_My heart dropped!!!! That is awesome. What do you think made the most difference, the new software, or the boost and water/meth?

i can't speak for him but I would say the software and the WI

I hope to dyno this winter with a 2.6 and C2 software so we will see what kind of numbers I get. Then compare those to his old 2.6 on stock software numbers.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Wow...very nice dyno!
At least we get to see dyno numbers for the NS charger...unlike the BBM where everyone say is better...but never dynos.









thanks for the support.. I am getting sick of hearing nothing but BBM


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

On BBM's defence there have been some dynos floating around out there. But then there have also been a lot of horror stories. I personally was running the BBM softwhere for a while. I went to them because I forgot about C2 and was looking to solve the top end fueling problems. So I got the BBM stage one software which required 30# injectors and the VR6 MAF. Did that everything ran very good. Biggest problem I had with that was not all my ready codes would set. But hey no biggie. Then I got the updated BBM stage one which required same injectors, but stock MAF. This version I found to be horrible for my car. Overrun would turn off at too high of an RPM, idles would always fluctuate and sometimes bounce between 2-3k rpm. But power felt good. I was actually going to do a back to back dyno with the BBM and C2. But couldn't handle the idle problems with the BBM so I went straight to the C2. My only problem I get with the C2 software is the hard start issue (needs a little throttle sometimes) But clearly has a very well tuned power.
I don't think I could pinpoint which exact mod caused the biggest gain. But it is definitely a combination of all of them. Smaller pulley pushing more air, so the exhaust helps that get out. Along with the water injection to help keep it all cool.
I think if I increase the injector size there will be a little bit more top end I can gain. Hopefully I can find this out soon.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Wow...very nice dyno!
At least we get to see dyno numbers for the NS charger...unlike the BBM where everyone say is better...but never dynos.









Hey... I posted my BBM dyno, although I seem to be the only one.







(there are actually a few floating around)
It's funny how you keep hearing BBM is better, we keep hearing *turbos* are better. Us supercharger guys just can't win.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I got nothing against the BBM one. Its just that, 1. The guys that tell you its better, don't even own one, and 2. They can't tell you why its better...it just is.
Sorry for taking this off track.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*









BTW that dyno is very impressive for a NS charger


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Nice work Ryan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm starting to think you are as persistent with the NS charger as I am with making my CIS boost to 220whp... sweet!



_Modified by Peter Tong at 5:07 AM 11-14-2006_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Nice work Ryan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm starting to think you are as persistent with the NS charger as I am with making my CIS boost to 220whp... sweet!
_Modified by Peter Tong at 5:07 AM 11-14-2006_

Haha, It would be nice if I could get that much whp. I'll see what i can do.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

nice VERY NICE!! any idea as to how a cam would affect it!?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I am still in awe. I never thought that these numbers could be produced with this s/cer. Are you spraying before or after the rotors? If you are running the 2.4 pulley are you using a smaller belt and tensioner? Please post details.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_nice VERY NICE!! any idea as to how a cam would affect it!?

he is running a 268/260 (you were running this right?)...
BTW 97 Golf SC is this your daily driver? Just a curiousity...
What do you think will be your next step (if you plan on it) in trying to make more power? The 2.4 is close to pushing the limits of the eaton charger (or so I have read)


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 12:05 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i'm guessin he already has a full port and polish job, maybe some oversized valves to help more with breathing


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

oh and how bout the 270cam would that give you anymore?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Q jet:
The only thing about running the 268/260 and 270 cam is that for us OBDII guys and especially the MKIV 2.0 guys we will be living with the light. I did for a while and it was annoying.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

nothing a little black electrical tape behind the panel couldnt fix....and also i thought i read somewhere that bumping the idle up a little took care of the CEL also


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

when your running forced induction...it is always better to run a very mild cam or stock. A 270 would be too much.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (eurican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurican* »_when your running forced induction...it is always better to run a very mild cam or stock. A 270 would be too much.
not necessarily...check the lobe centers 112* is jus fine...alot goes into a cam then jus duration


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I raised the idle when I was running my tt268 and I still got a CEL every now and then.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Sorry bout that I forgot to post I am running a TT 268/260 cam. I have a port and polish job on the head and lower manifold from a local guy, but stock sized valves. I am running the 268/260 on my '97 OBDII car with no check engine lights on either the Neuspeed or the C2 software. I am running this cam because TT made it originally for the G60 engines and I believe has no overlap at all. I believe Peter Tong might be able to add more as to how much valve overlap you would want. But I know with getting just normal high performance cams not intended for forced induction you typically get a large overlay which causes a lot of problems with boost simply blowing through the cylinder and out the exhaust all in one cycle.
I am running the same belt with the 2.4 as I was with the 2.6. The belt is a Dayco 5060810. I have never had a problem with sliping belts on my MKIII. I've seen most of the problems occur on the MKIV's because they have a manual adjust tensioner. MKIII guys still utilize the factory tensioner.
Yes this is my daily driven car, and it has taken me to michigan and back twice. 9 hour trip constantly above 80mph and didn't have a single problem with it.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

hey all 
i have a turbo kit im looking to trade for a neuspeed s/c
i dont mean to jack this thread but i know that neuspeed s/c owners come in here alot!
the kit includes a rebuilt turbo not even 1k ago,exhaust manifold,external wastegate, c2 permformance chip and # 30 injectors,downpipe,tapped oil pan, oil lines,intake tubing and 1.8t smic and dv


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

anyone?


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benny The Jetta* »_anyone?

please keep this out of here.. it should be in the classifieds..


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

I had slipping issues on my MKIV until I got the smaller belt. I know JettaRed told me that he had to use a different tensioner pulley.
So are you spraying before or after the rotors? I feel like everyone always says one or the other.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I went directly after the rotor. I believe this was the same position as JettaRed. I went here because some people weren't sure if the methanol would affect the coating on the rotors. At the dyno day someone else suggested that I should go before the rotors to get a better affect and that since I am running a 50/50 mix that I don't have to worry about the methanol


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

You see what I mean. But if I ever do water I will go after the rotors just incase. 
Also, when you first started running the 2.6 were you getting any unsafe lean conditions?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

The neuspeed chip doesn't have the same "controls" as the C2 has. C2 figured out the open loop/closed loop switchover. So at part throttle part boost on the neuspeed chip you will see a stoich AF ratio, where as the C2 chip I see the AF ratio go down to about 13.3. This is better for both the engine and for part throttle power. Also with the neuspeed chip you will see in my dyno that the injectors were maxing out towards redline. This is both dangerous and causes a loss in power. "Unsafe Lean conditions?" Maybe. But I haven't had any mechanical failure and I used that setup for a long time. But definitely incorrect lean conditions.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

So you purchased C2's 2L turbo program correct? Did you send your ecu to them? Do you remember when you did the software/fueling change specifically, what power felt like, etc ?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Yup just their usual stage 1 2.0 turbo software. They sent me the chip. MKIII OBDII ecu's are socketed from the factory so I just installed it. I didn't feel a significant difference. I did seem like I could pull the power up higher in the revs which you can see in the dyno. but nothing like oh my.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

97 Golf SC what are your future plans for this setup (if you have any)? Just curious.
Do you think that an FMIC setup may actually help more than WI or not? Just wondering, I know that WI will be cheaper and is probably the route I will go. Just wondering what your thoughts were on it. One downside I see is some lost boost pressure with the piping compared to WI..
I am excited less than a month and I will have my NS setup on. Need to order my C2 software tomorrow or Friday (correction just ordered it tonight.. finally not so lazy). Also thanks 97 Golf SC for the Dayco belt size that will really help me gather my parts that I need.
Correction.. ordered the C2 software tonight..


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 8:38 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

As of now the only plans are to figure out what nozzle size works the best, and maybe mess with some cam timing. I am happy with the power and it is still reliable.
I am not considering going FMIC at all. From what I've seen there is no way to incorporate it correctly. Most of the setups I've seen cut the intake runners down to minimal length, which I would expect to greatly disrupt the power curve, along with the added volume of air that the supper charger needs to compress. Just too many little things that I am expecting to add up to one big thing. And I give support and praise to everyone that has tried it, but notice how no one that took on that project has successfully ran their car for an extended period of time?
One setup that I would definitely think about, and was thinking about for a while was an air/water intercooler integrated into the charger unit itself. Very similar to the Magnoson unit for the V6 tiberon.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_ And I give support and praise to everyone that has tried it, but notice how no one that took on that project has successfully ran their car for an extended period of time?


Thats what I was thinking.. and I do agree that the intercooler manifolds are kind of crude in design and would disrupt airflow.
To get an A/W to fit you would have to hack the crap out of the neuspeed charger manifold... but would be a nice setup..
I know I will be happy with a 2.4, WI, cam, and maybe a header for my daily.



_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 10:24 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

^Me too.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

bump for a question...
I at one time found an NGK plug part number and now I can't.
I am going to run NS charger w/2.6, CAI, 2.25 catback, C2 motorsports and 30# injectors, and I think that is it.
Which plug should I run and at what gap should it be?
Thanks for any help.. I have gone back 15 pages and haven't found it yet.
I know stock is NGK BKR5E
and one colder is NGK BKR6E
Really need an opinoin and a gap size..


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

I would say run the stock gap. no reason to change if you are running stock ignition system.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I would say run the stock gap. no reason to change if you are running stock ignition system.

yeah it is all stock.. would you run a stock heat range plug too?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

Right now I'm running two ranges cooler, and a .045" gap, but that's from the MSD ignition. If I was stock I would try one range colder, and stock gap.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Right now I'm running two ranges cooler, and a .045" gap, but that's from the MSD ignition. If I was stock I would try one range colder, and stock gap.

cool i will give it a shot.. getting ready to install next week need last minute things..


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

I have a TT 260/260 cam, should that work well with the SC?
SMG


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I am running it right now. It works fine.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*








Perfect. My car is parked for the winter. Project BoostedBug begins.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SMG


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Just started my car tonight and it seemed to be having a bit of trouble idling, it bounces around at 900-950, but really likes the 1100-1200 area.
When I get my car chipped for the charger, can I still use the VAG-COM to raise the idle?
Thanks guys!
SMG


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I am not sure. I know when I had the raised idle and then I put the chip in it changed the idle. I would call Neuspeed on that one.


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re:*

Any VF motor mount (all 3) user here with AEG? Wondering if the vibration at idle will go away after it break in?


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

anyone check their fuel trims every once in a while? 
mine is -2%(idle) and -8%(part throttle)
what's your?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Just started my car tonight and it seemed to be having a bit of trouble idling, it bounces around at 900-950, but really likes the 1100-1200 area.
When I get my car chipped for the charger, can I still use the VAG-COM to raise the idle?
Thanks guys!
SMG

Yes. Also, Lemmiwinks can be used to raise the idle.


----------



## peagreenmklV (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

where would you hook up a boost gauge on this thing?


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (peagreenmklV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peagreenmklV* »_where would you hook up a boost gauge on this thing?

The boost gauge gets tapped into the boost coming from the nipple on the left side of the upper manifold. Run a tube from this nipple and the nipple off of the fuel pressure regulator into a T. Then run a line from this T to the boost gauge.
-Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

That is also where I did mine. It is a long ways but just zip tie it to the throttle body cable if you have one.


----------



## peagreenmklV (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

works thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (peagreenmklV)*

Snow Performace offers several Boost Cooler kits now, would I want the MAF one?
I can only get 91 octane gas here, so I'd like to run WI as a safety net.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

This thread will live foreva. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## el_capitan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

was wondering is some of you guys could help me out...i'm installing the charger onto my 2004 MKIV 2L and the instructions provided by neuspeed appear for the older model 2l's..was wondering if someone could provide me with instructions for my model engine..or jus pm and be willing to help with some issues i'm having...thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (el_capitan)*

What are the differences that are holding you up?
SMG


----------



## el_capitan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

first is the lack of a fpr...mine is is the fuel rail and so with the charger put in place i have a couple hoses that can't connect anywhere..also the lack of a hose diagram--like the radiator, etc....i'll see if i can take a couple pics and post em up tomorrow nite


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

You have a FPR, it is on the left end of your fuel rail.
There are no differences in the instructions from my 1999.5 MKIV 2.0 to your 2004 MKIV 2.0. The only difference in the kit is the software. You can get the instructions through Neuspeed's website if you do not have any.


----------



## el_capitan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

i have a fpr but it is inside my fuel rail...i purchased a 4 bar fpr but had no location for it_confused...so i called neuspeed and they told me that i was to run the one hose into the fuel rail and "cap" off the other two...


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Well then that is beyond my knowledge. They do not mention anythingof that nature in the directions.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I remember it coming up earlier that very late model MKIV's started to now have "visible" FPR.


----------



## el_capitan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*








...sorta go an idea...gonna try rigging something up..i'll keep you guys updates..i now lack a torque wrench to take the belt off


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Yea, you should probably invest in one, or at least borrow one for this install.


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a 2002 2.0L Jetta with the NS SC, 256' cam, meth injection...currently running the 2.6 inch pulley and seeing 9psi(10psi in the mountains of VT)...I have the 2.4 inch pulley, and I am waiting on a new tensioner pulley, as I do get belt slippage. First question is how to run a one sided belt in place of the bigger, double-sided belt that came with my kit? I tried a Dayco one sided, but it seemed like it would never work...either the AC compressor would never turn, or it would just eat the belt. If the 2.6 slips, the 2.4 will be a mess.
Also, I am trying to figure out fueling options for the 2.4 inch pulley. C2 is coming out with DBW software, but not for another month or so...Has anyone kept neuspeeds software and ran something else with the 2.4incher? JettaRed mentioned he used a rising rate FPR with stock injectors with the 2.4 and was ok...whats the best course here?


_Modified by 2.Not So Slow.... at 10:33 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

I want some HP numbers at least approaching 170 for my DD...I think the only way to get there is 30 lb injectors and new software...
I guess if my car was Drive by Cable I would be there already? Damn Drive By wire BullSh*t...Hurry up C2!!


----------



## el_capitan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*

all rite...i pretty much finished the install(fmic not installed)...but tried starting the car up---ummm nothing happened...it chugged a bit but then just died..at a complete loss..anyone have any idea as to how i could have screwed this up?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (el_capitan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *el_capitan* »_all rite...i pretty much finished the install(fmic not installed)...but tried starting the car up---ummm nothing happened...it chugged a bit but then just died..at a complete loss..anyone have any idea as to how i could have screwed this up?









I responded to you in the 2.0 forum.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*

Where did you get your new tensioner pulley? I am currently running the 2.6 pulley and am using a single sided Dayco belt and at first it did not slip but now it is. It is also shredding too. I am glad I am not alone on this.


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Would anyone be interested in a 2.4 inch pulley from pulleyboys, it was never used or installed...I only want 25 shipped.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I want it, I sent you a pm.


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

ok..playin around with the charger today and my adjustable cam gear....was set on +4 for a bit...with high altitude 2.6 pulley was seeing topend of 8-9psiat around 5-5300 rpm... I noticed my low end was very weak but high end was awsome...so i turned the cam gear back to +1 and the car seems quicker throughout the rev range, but with a spike of maybe 7psi--mostly seeing 5-6psi...whats the deal with this? No healthy inbetween here? I have my 2.4 inch pulley(not installed yet) and I am wondering what I will see with the same cam gear setting and a smaller pulley...


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I asked you before, but you have never responded: Where did you get your smaller tensioner pulley?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

So I have this adjustable cam gear just sitting here that I've been meaning to get around to installing. With a TT260 cam should I even bother installing it or just sell it?
SMG


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Ok, so I'm almost ready to install my charger and it's a bit of a logistical problem.
I don't have a spot to install the charger where I'm comfortable with the car sitting for 4 or 5 days while my ECU gets returned chipped.
Would it be ok to:
- Send my ECU away, car is in storage.
- Re-Install ECU.
- A few days later, drive the car chipped to where I'd do the install.
- Supercharger installed, drive it back and put it into storage for a week or two until winter's basically over.
Normally I'd have a place to do it, but our building is getting the parking garage re-done so rather than park my car outside on a dirt lot until the end of March, so I decided to put it into a storage bay.
Is driving the car stock, but with the supercharger chip a problem?
I'd only have to drive it for maybe 10kms tops (6 miles).
Thanks guys!
SMG


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I would call Neuspeed on that one.


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I also have a velocity cold air intake that was cut to fit with the supercharger, filter was oiled recently, it is silver with blue couplers, I would like 50 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (RenegadeVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RenegadeVW* »_I also have a velocity cold air intake that was cut to fit with the supercharger, filter was oiled recently, it is silver with blue couplers, I would like 50 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anyone want this? It sounds great with the charger and fits perfect.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (RenegadeVW)*

Ok so I got the supercharger installed with the help of a few friends.








So the belt, is it normal that you can push down on it and it has a bit of give to it? It's tightened as tight as it wants to go.
SMG


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, mine does the same. How do you like it?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

It's very... stationary.








The car's in storage still with a dead battery so it's not moving until next Monday when it finally comes out for spring. Hopefully it runs.








SMG


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

OOO. Is the ECU in?


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

anyone using the stock paper gasket (between supercharger and lower intake manifold) instead of the thick gasket from neuspeed??


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

I haven't heard of that, what would the goal be? I think the rubber gasket is to help absorb the vibrations from the rotation of the charger.
Anyway, I got my kit on and I'm having a few problems.
I'm running a 2.6" pulley and a TT260 cam, and when I'm accelerating at high speeds I'm getting a blinking CEL. I know I have to get it scanned but maybe that will sound familiar to someone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (VW_GOLF_MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_GOLF_MK4* »_anyone using the stock paper gasket (between supercharger and lower intake manifold) instead of the thick gasket from neuspeed??

All I can say is that I had to remove the supercharger unit recently and that gasket really sealed both pieces together well. I wouldn't use anything different than what they supplied.
-Chris.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
I'm running a 2.6" pulley and a TT260 cam, and when I'm accelerating at high speeds I'm getting a blinking CEL. I know I have to get it scanned but maybe that will sound familiar to someone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

You might be mis-firing. The 2.6 pulley can cause some detonation if you are not running high enough octane. I know that when I ran the 2.6 pulley with 93 octane the car did not run that smooth, and then I tried a tank of 100 octance and it felt a lot better. We really should be doing something to cool the charge AND combat our fueling issues up top.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (general problem)*

I just realized that gas I was running was 4 months old. I just filled up tonight with fresh gas, hopefully it'll help with the misfires.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Wow! I can't believe this thread is still alive (or that I'm looking at it at 3:00 am)!

_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I'm running a 2.6" pulley and a TT260 cam, and when I'm accelerating at high speeds I'm getting a blinking CEL. I know I have to get it scanned but maybe that will sound familiar to someone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Any way, if you are getting misfires under acceleration, it could be a bunch of things, but most likely weak spark. Try closing the gap on your spark plugs a little and even going with a cooler plug. I think I was using Denso Iridium IK-24s.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Not So Slow....* »_ok..playin around with the charger today and my adjustable cam gear....was set on +4 for a bit...with high altitude 2.6 pulley was seeing topend of 8-9psiat around 5-5300 rpm... I noticed my low end was very weak but high end was awsome...so i turned the cam gear back to +1 and the car seems quicker throughout the rev range, but with a spike of maybe 7psi--mostly seeing 5-6psi...whats the deal with this? No healthy inbetween here? I have my 2.4 inch pulley(not installed yet) and I am wondering what I will see with the same cam gear setting and a smaller pulley...

I experienced the same thing with an adjustable cam. Neuspeed recommends not running the adjustable gear, but you can play around with it a bit. I remember eventually putting it back to zero degrees.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Ok, so I'm almost ready to install my charger and it's a bit of a logistical problem...
*Is driving the car stock, but with the supercharger chip a problem?*
I'd only have to drive it for maybe 10kms tops (6 miles).
Thanks guys!
SMG

Probably too late to answer this, but you can drive the car with the chip and no supercharger. If anything, you may throw a code that you are running too rich, but for the short distances you are not going to ruin anything.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

We figured the problem out. I managed to talk my buddies into helping me for a weekend and we did it at the storage bay.








Besides those CEL's it's running great. My only worry is the fact that the highest octane I can get here is 91 and I'm running the 2.6" pulley. But, it seems to be running better since I burned through the last of the 4-month-old gas I put in it before it went into storage and filled it up with fresh gas.
It's only throwing codes at 160kph (100mph) when I'm accelerating hard so I've just stopped beating on it and it hasn't thrown one since. It might be throwing them at startup, but it could also just be the CEL coming on from before so I'm not positive.
Anyway, I'll get it scanned next weekend just to be safe and see what's going on, but so far I LOVE this setup. It feels like a rocket after getting used to a 91 Tercel all winter.
I'll keep you guys posted on the codes!
SMG


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Sweet, glad you finally got it all squared away on the car. Now, just wait another week or so until you want more power, that's what happened to me.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Haha, yeah, I'm feeling the need for more power.








So I got my car scanned, it's:
Cylinder 4 Misfire
Random Cylinder Misfires
I'm thinking the coil, going to mist it tomorrow night and see if it arcs.
SMG


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

also you can check the basics like plug gap.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

They came pre-gapped from Neuspeed, does that matter?
SMG


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I never trust pre-gapped. Also over time and wear the gap does change. Saying from Neuspeed I'm assuming you are using the stock Iridiums which I know you need to be carful when checking the gap because the material is very thin and brittle.
As for my setup using MSD and traditional coppers which is what they recommend I need to regap/replace my plugs about every 3 months for the gap and every 6 months on the replace. This is running a recommended .045" gap which will open to .055-.06" in 3 months.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_They came pre-gapped from Neuspeed, does that matter?
SMG

Have you not read the 150 pages of this thread?







Cylinder 4 misfires have been discussed in detail, but plug gap and plug temperature range are two adjustments that can help under certain circumstances.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I can't find any info on it without reading all 150 pages and I'm already late for class.








Would you recommend running the IK-24's?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

If I remember, IK-22s came with the kit. You can run 24s or even 26s if you a using a smaller pulley.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Bill, I contaced Fenner Drives and they told me bearings in the idler pulley are only rated for 1000rpm's. I am currently trying to find someone who makes a double sided smaller belt.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

What plugs did you settle on? I'm having the same problems that you were on page 2.








SMG


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

It's been so long ago, but I know I used both 1 and 2 ranges cooler than what came with the charger, IK-24 and IK-26.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

On page 2 you were saying IK20's came with the kit and you were using IK22's, at least up to page 4. What did you think of them? I'm at sea level and all I can get is 91 octane.
Oh, and the misfires are happening right around redline.


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 12:09 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_On page 2 you were saying IK20's came with the kit and you were using IK22's, at least up to page 4. What did you think of them? I'm at sea level and all I can get is 91 octane.
Oh, and the misfires are happening right around redline.

_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 12:09 AM 4-2-2007_

OK, so it must have been 22s and 24s. They both worked fine. Never had a problem with either fouling. Ideally, you should run as cool a plug as you can without fouling. Plug gap is also important. If you are having misfires, close the gap a little. The 1.8T guys run smaller .028" gaps when chipped versus .032" gaps for stock.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Paging Bill

_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Bill, I contaced Fenner Drives and they told me bearings in the idler pulley are only rated for 1000rpm's. I am currently trying to find someone who makes a double sided smaller belt.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Fenner drives are the ones used by Neuspeed in the kit. Also, as an automotive pulley, 1000 rpm is unrealistic. I think whoever told you that at Fenner is mistaken.
I used the larger pulley for tens of thousands of miles without any problem. I also never had any problem using the single side belt; just make sure the ribs are facing the supercharger pulley. That leaves the smooth side only turning the A/C.
Good luck with finding a company to produce a double-sided belt the size you want. When I looked into it, I checked with the company that made them for Neuspeed (yes, the kit contains a custom belt). The minimum order at the time was $1000. It was with a company in Germany. I don't remember how many belts that was for.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Here's from the Fenner drive spec:

_Quote »_Bearing Life
How long a bearing will last in an application depends on two variables; one being the bearing’s physical properties (material,
design, method of manufacture, and the second being the conditions of operations (load, speed, temperature, lubrication).
Although it is not possible to predict the exact life of a bearing, the designer can calculate the “L10 Life” of a bearing. L10 is the
life, in hours or revolutions, that 90% of a group of bearings will complete or exceed. The equations for calculating L10 life are:
 Revolutions: L10 = (C/P)3 x 106
 Hours: L10 = (C/P)3 x 16667/N
 Where: L10 = The Rating Life
C = The Basic Dynamic Capacity
P = Radial Load in lbs.
N = Speed in RPM

I don't know what that means, but it's still the pulley Neuspeed uses.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Fenner drives are the ones used by Neuspeed in the kit. Also, as an automotive pulley, 1000 rpm is unrealistic. I think whoever told you that at Fenner is mistaken.
I used the larger pulley for tens of thousands of miles without any problem. I also never had any problem using the single side belt; just make sure the ribs are facing the supercharger pulley. That leaves the smooth side only turning the A/C.
Good luck with finding a company to produce a double-sided belt the size you want. When I looked into it, I checked with the company that made them for Neuspeed (yes, the kit contains a custom belt). The minimum order at the time was $1000. It was with a company in Germany. I don't remember how many belts that was for.

Bill,
I guess I will just go ahead with the pulley from Fenner and just test it out. I also called the company that made the custom belt for Neuspeed, they told me they stopped making automotive belts 7 years ago. 
The belt I am currently running is on there snug and the ribs are on the supercharger pulley I am 100% sure of it. I do notice a lot of shavings/shreds of the belt inside my engine bay on the passenger side, so it is definitely slipping. 
On another note, I plan on hitting the dyno again this spring with my custom 2.5" header back exhast w/ high flow cat and 2.6" pulley.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

hey guys im picking up a neuspeed charger with like 25k on it on saturday..the oil has been changed on it and it comes with the 2.6 pulley
how do you guys like this thing? 
who makes the most power out of this thing?
ive heard things about belt slipping issues with these chargers..is that true..could it cause me to skip a tooth on the timing belt?
i would read through this thead but its super long..
thanks
-nick


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

It doesn't attach to the timing belt, it has it's own alternator belt which is ribbed and not toothed. The MK3 kit has an automatic tensioner so you shouldn't have problems with slipping, but have a can of belt dressing around so that you can get the belt tacky again.
SMG


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I have never had any belt slipping problems on my MKIII. You should never worry about the timing belt because of the charger. Just make sure you change it at recommended intervals.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_It doesn't attach to the timing belt, it has it's own alternator belt which is ribbed and not toothed. The MK3 kit has an automatic tensioner so you shouldn't have problems with slipping, but have a can of belt dressing around so that you can get the belt tacky again.
SMG

Belt dressing just hides the problem.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Not if your belt sat for a year and got nice and dried out.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

whats the lowest pulley i would be able to run on stock motor?
does this thing make 140whp with the 2.6 pulley?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benny The Jetta* »_whats the lowest pulley i would be able to run on stock motor?
does this thing make 140whp with the 2.6 pulley? 

I am running the 2.6 pulley on my car now, but I am having fueling issues up top. And what do you mean stock? That is too general.
I made 140whp with the stock 2.8 pulley, but that was with a catback, 260 cam, lightweight valve train, and CAI.
I plan on hitting the dyno again soon with the 2.6 pulley, my dp back 2.5" exhaust, larger tensioner pulley, new tune, 42lb injectors, and 3"MAF housing.


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Tooo the top!


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (gargameliob)*

picking my charger up today!
i cant wait to put it in and finally drive my car with a little more pep


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Purchased 42lb injectors, AEG tune, and having my friend make me a 3"billet maf. Injectors and maf housing should be ready for Monday, tune later in the week. Also picked up my larger tensioner pulley, I plan on putting that on today. I will try to hit the dyno soon.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

put my charger on yesterday..everything went well except i couldnt get a colder plug and i could get the rear charger mount on..how important is that rear charger mount? the threads on my block were pretty rusted up so i guess i need to tap it.. and i bought the colder plugs today (stock 1.8t plugs) but its pouring outside so ill do it tomorrow morning 
i took it for a test drive and this thing hauls .. what can i do next


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

That mount is super important. What we did was we kept spraying rust eater in the hole and then beating the bolt in as much as we could, and then back it out, clean it, more rust eater in the hole. It took like an hour, lol.
SMG


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_That mount is super important. What we did was we kept spraying rust eater in the hole and then beating the bolt in as much as we could, and then back it out, clean it, more rust eater in the hole. It took like an hour, lol.
SMG

haha yeah that wasnt working.. i got all my tools at work so im going to tap it tomorrow.. is it really bad to drive it without that? as long as i dont beat on it?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

If we're talking about the same bracket it's half of what holds the rear of the charger up. So, it's kinda like driving around with 3 lugs holding your wheel on.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_If we're talking about the same bracket it's half of what holds the rear of the charger up. So, it's kinda like driving around with 3 lugs holding your wheel on.

ive driven with three lugs for awhile haha..
im going to get that bracket on asap
where can i go from here? what are the next mods i could do? i already have the 2.6 pulley..
also.. what plugs are you guys running? the autozone near me has NOTHING .. could i use stock ngk 1.8t plugs?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

I'm running Denso Iridium 1K22's, but they're too hot so I'm going to pick up a set of IK20's (one range colder). Any real performance shop should be able to get them in if they're not in stock. I was in an AutoZone when I was in the states and I wasn't really too impressed.








Edit: I think I'm backwards here, are IK20's one range colder than IK22's, or is it IK24's I should be looking for.
SMG


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 5:40 PM 4-15-2007_


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I'm running Denso Iridium 1K22's, but they're too hot so I'm going to pick up a set of IK20's (one range colder). Any real performance shop should be able to get them in if they're not in stock. I was in an AutoZone when I was in the states and I wasn't really too impressed.








Edit: I think I'm backwards here, are IK20's one range colder than IK22's, or is it IK24's I should be looking for.
SMG

_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 5:40 PM 4-15-2007_

yeah autozone is terrible.. are the denso iridiums worth all that money?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

That's what Neuspeed says to run, and with all the R&D time that they put into the kit I'd say they're worth the money.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

i see.. im going to call the parts guy at my job tomorrow and see if they have the denso iridium ik22..or is it ik20?
where can i get the water/alcohol injection kit?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

Ok, the kit comes with IK20's, so IK22 must me one range colder, and IK24 would be two ranges colder.
So, the ones you want are Denso Iridium IK22.
Sorry for the confusion!








SMG


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Ok, the kit comes with IK20's, so IK22 must me one range colder, and IK24 would be two ranges colder.
So, the ones you want are Denso Iridium IK22.
Sorry for the confusion!








SMG









haha cool cool


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

SMG
you said your car isnt running right with the ik22..
before i spend like 40 on plugs.. which should i get for my mk3 obd2 2.0?
the ik22 or ik20?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

I'm running IK20's right now and it misfires at high speeds. Looking at a set of IK22's to hopefully take care of that.
Get the IK22's. What octane can you get in your area? They recommend 93 but all I can get is 91, which might be contributing to the misfires.
SMG


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

i am running 91 right now.. i didnt know i should be running 93.. i dont have any misfires right now with stock plugs and 91.. well no misfires that cause a CEL anyway..
i will fill up with 93 in the AM and look for some denso plugs at pepboys


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Little update on my build-up. My bigger tensioner pulley came in on Friday. So Saturday a buddy and I did the bigger tensioner pulley, thermostat, housing, and o-ring.

I was having belt slip issues with the 2.6 pulley even with a smaller belt. But after I put the bigger tensioner pulley on, I was able to put the stock belt back on without slipping issues and I hit 8psi in first gear not even hitting redline because I am still letting my clutch break in.
Injectors should be in tomorrow and then it is just a matter of taking the ecu out and meeting Jeff somewhere to flash my ecu.
I run 93 and sometimes 100octane in my car, do you think I should be running a range cooler plug?


_Modified by McNeil at 10:48 PM 4-15-2007_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I'd say you're fine dude if it's running well and not misfiring..
Where did you get the bigger tensioner pulley? Was it a hard install?
SMG


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I am misfiring thats the thing.
I bought the bigger tensioner pulley from fennerdrives.com. It is part number FA3250. You will not be able to order it directly from them, but they should direct you to someone close by to where you live.
As for the install, it was cake:
1. Take off the 13mm bolt that you would loosen to tighten the belt.
2. Take off the other 13mm bolt that hold the tensioner arm to the billet mounting bracket.
3. Secure the arm in a vice with a towel or something around it so you can tighten the vice around the arm without damaging it.
4. Take off the tensioner pulley bolt and washer (I forget what size 15mm maybe)
5. Pull pulley off and you will see a metal cylinder take that off too.
6. Re-install the new tensioner pulley the same way the stock pulley was installed.


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: recap*

So to recap what was learned so far;
C2 software, IK24's, 268/260 cam, Water injection after the impellers, steel head gasket, i'm figuring fiberglass wrap on the exhaust, higher output coil to keep spark from blowing out. 
The C2 air/fuel map that was posted with the dyno looked beter than Neuspeed except fot the tail end, any objections or ad ons to the list. 

_Modified by hookdub at 12:47 AM 4-16-2007_


_Modified by hookdub at 12:48 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

Advance Auto seems to stock the IK plugs or can have them in a day. Also, the bracket is needed. Are you talking about the passenger side or driver side? The passenger side is not threaded; it's just a hole. So, there is no need to tap anything. If the block is rusted in the hole, get a wire round brush like the one used for copper pipes and clean out the hole.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Make sure everyone double checks that brace. A week after I did my install I went under the car to find that the bottom of the brace that bolts to the block had unthreaded itself.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_... Also, the bracket is needed. Are you talking about the passenger side or driver side? The passenger side is not threaded; it's just a hole. So, there is no need to tap anything. If the block is rusted in the hole, get a wire round brush like the one used for copper pipes and clean out the hole.

Nevermind...it's been a while.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

the passenger side rear brace is supposed to thread into the block isnt it?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, the bottom of it threads into the block. It is a long bent brace.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Yes, the bottom of it threads into the block. It is a long bent brace.

yep
i need to clean the threads so i can get that bolt in..


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: recap (hookdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookdub* »_So to recap what was learned so far;
C2 software, IK24's, 268/260 cam, Water injection after the impellers, steel head gasket, i'm figuring fiberglass wrap on the exhaust, higher output coil to keep spark from blowing out. 
The C2 air/fuel map that was posted with the dyno looked beter than Neuspeed except fot the tail end, any objections or ad ons to the list. 

_Modified by hookdub at 12:47 AM 4-16-2007_
The C2 air/fuel map is better than the neuspeed may everywhere including top end. Hense the reason I switched. Neuspeed map utilizing the factory injectors worked for me fine with the 2.6" pulley never had a problem, but with the 2.4 you will definitely need more fuel/larger injectors. I went about this using the C2 software.
_Modified by hookdub at 12:48 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: recap (97 Golf SC)*

man wis I could just get one for my cabrio obd1 for under a grand.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Some progress today. Took blower off, fuel rail, and injectors. Installed 42lber's, I am hoping to meet with Jeff this week so he can take care of th ecu.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

hey guys!
i had a problem with missfiring and had to change the coil so now everything is running well..
except for sometimes i will go to get on it and it will feel like a little slippage..i have a stock clutch with 20k on it.. i still havent put it the rear bracket for the supercharger.. 
do you think without the rear mount im causing slippage?
thanks
-nick


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

Why the hell are you still driving the car? You're not doing the car any favours driving it like that. If that bracket wasn't necessary they wouldn't have included it. I don't even understand how you got the charger to sit properly, if it even is. You're putting a lot of stress on the front bolts. That rear bracket you still haven't installed supports a HUGE amount of the weight of the charger.
Misfiring and belt slippage are the least of your problems man.
SMG


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I have to agree that the charger should not be used without the rear bracket. I don't know if you have priced the lower manifold, but it ain't cheap. You run the risk of damaging either the charger or the lower manifold.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benny The Jetta* »_hey guys!
i had a problem with missfiring and had to change the coil so now everything is running well..
except for sometimes i will go to get on it and it will feel like a little slippage..i have a stock clutch with 20k on it.. i still havent put it the rear bracket for the supercharger.. 
do you think without the rear mount im causing slippage?
thanks
-nick 


This is a prime example of when something breaks (if it does) you will blame Neuspeed for their product as being junk. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (eurican)*

Yeah, we'll never hear the end of rumours of their ****ty product ripping the '****ty' stock lower manifold apart. Just put the bracket in, it's not that much work and you're going to **** something up eventually, it's not if, it's when.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (eurican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurican* »_

This is a prime example of when something breaks (if it does) you will blame Neuspeed for their product as being junk. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

did i say it was neuspeed's fault? did i say i was complaining? i have no time to put it in because im pretty sure i need to pull the charger to put it in
im not blaming anyone http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

no you don't. you can easily access it from the bottom of the car.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

cool thanks im doing that tonight


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

the rear mount is now in..so on to my missfire problem
saturday i installed my neuspeed charger and it ran perfect on its first test run..the only thing i didnt get to install with it was the colder plugs because no stores near me had them.. 
sunday it was a monsoon so i didnt even touch the car
monday morning on my way to school it was missing like crazy and i figured that due to not having the right plugs .. so i put in some stock 1.8t plugs after work and it didnt miss on my way home .. then i went to a meet and it missed alot but mainly under boost when i get on it..
i decided since the wires and cap were all under 2k old that i would change the coil to try and stop the problem.. the old one had a nice crack in it so i figured i found the problem .. i didnt
so now i come to you fellow dubbers.. what could this be?
my wires are 7mm.. i was thinking if i had 8's it may make a difference? not sure..
sorry for the novel
-nick


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

i just installed this charger on my car and everything seems cool, but the car feels low on power. i came from a decent n/a build up and it feels actually slower.
did anyone see lower power while waiting for the chip to adapt (3 hot/cold cycles)?
also, at one point i decided to rev it out to redline and at 6k the engine really woke up and pulled like crazy until 7k then i shifted.
it seemed really weird. i can't imagine neuspeed intentionally designed it to do that. i would expect the power to come on hard at around 3.5k-4k.
the only CEL i have is for a hall sender issue, but i've had it for about a year now. there are no new codes populating.
any ideas?

<edit>it's an OBD-II ABA vehicle.


_Modified by DriveVW4Life at 11:15 AM 4-26-2007_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

Something isn't right there. We typically start to loose power around 6000. What cam are you running? Good N/A cams are not good for FI. The max I would suggest to run is a 268/260 and only because that came is setup for a supercharger and has little to no overlap.
The power output from the supercharger should be fairly seemless. Power builds and drops smoothly thought the revs, it's not like a turbo where you would all of a sudden get a jump in power.
I would say definitely figure out the Hall sensor error because a lot of things are "alright" on a NA car, but when you go FI a lot of the little things turn into big problems.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Finally sent out my ecu yesterday, it should be back to me by Monday with the 42lb software. Colder plugs are expected in today also.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_i just installed this charger on my car and everything seems cool, but the car feels low on power...

Make sure you install a boost gauge so you know what's going on. Under load, boost should steadily increase through the rpm range, unlike a turbo which will spike and drop off at the high end.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_Something isn't right there. We typically start to loose power around 6000. What cam are you running? Good N/A cams are not good for FI. The max I would suggest to run is a 268/260 and only because that came is setup for a supercharger and has little to no overlap.
The power output from the supercharger should be fairly seemless. Power builds and drops smoothly thought the revs, it's not like a turbo where you would all of a sudden get a jump in power.
I would say definitely figure out the Hall sensor error because a lot of things are "alright" on a NA car, but when you go FI a lot of the little things turn into big problems.

i figured out the issue and all is well now.
the hall sender CEL was causing major issue with igntion timing, that's for sure.
when the engine was cold, it felt really stong, but as it warmed up, the engine felt like it would back off timing wise and in turn would feel sluggish.
so, i pulled her in the garage after work and sorted it out and all is well.
i have a video posted on youtube of the end result. no CEL, no lack of power, just a bunch of smooth torque from start to finish.
thanks for the responses, guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

what do you guys rev to with this charger and neuspeed chip?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_i figured out the issue and all is well now.
the hall sender CEL was causing major issue with igntion timing, that's for sure.
when the engine was cold, it felt really stong, but as it warmed up, the engine felt like it would back off timing wise and in turn would feel sluggish.
so, i pulled her in the garage after work and sorted it out and all is well.
i have a video posted on youtube of the end result. no CEL, no lack of power, just a bunch of smooth torque from start to finish.
thanks for the responses, guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Very sweet







You'll have to dynojet this!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

Redline (j/k)
I think Neuspeed raises it to 7000 (factory is 6800), though I wouldn't run it that high for very long. But bouncing off of 7000 should be ok.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Very sweet







You'll have to dynojet this!

June 3rd there is a MiVE dyno day, which I plan to attend. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

good to see this thread alive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lotust)*

trying. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

what are you mk3 guys doing to your trans to hold the extra power?
right now im on a rebuilt trans w. about 15k on it with stock replacement clutch and flywheel
i don't think an lsd is necessary but what clutch/flywheel combo's are you guys using?


----------



## minersny (Apr 27, 2007)

I get my charger tomorrow, I doubt anyone cares, but I love this thread already.... lots of good tips from what I see!!!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats! What are your plans?


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

im picking up a 2.2 pulley soon and a smaller crank pulley. i saw that the stock pulley uses a 81 inch belt. and the 2.6 uses a 80.5 inch belt.
would that mean for the 2.2 i need a 79.5 inch belt? and i guess with the smaller crank pulley like a 79 inch belt? 
anyone have advice on this?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

I hope you plan on lowering your compression or throwing some water/meth on your car or you will get kaboom.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I hope you plan on lowering your compression or throwing some water/meth on your car or you will get kaboom.

both are in the works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what are the best numbers anyone has seen with the neuspeed charger?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Its a few pages back, but the guy hit ~170whp. I am shooting for a bigger numbers with my setup once all the fine tuning is done.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Maybe not. Only if you notice it slipping. However, if you do, here are the belts you need:
*MKIV Belts*
Gates Micro-V K060825 (82.5" or 2110mm)
Dayco Poly Cog 5060835 (83.5" or 2120mm) (alternate part number 6PK2120)

*MKIII Belts*
Dayco Poly Cog 5060805 (80.5")
Drive Rite 5060810DR (81")

Which one of these two is the best to get? There seems to be a 1" difference in the length of these belts. I'm running a 2.6" pulley on a MK4.
What's the length of the stock Neuspeed belt?
Thanks!
SMG


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 4:15 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

The Dayco Poly Cog 5060835 works pretty good with my 2.6 pulley.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

got my setup for sale in the FI forum if anyone is looking for a charger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_The Dayco Poly Cog 5060835 works pretty good with my 2.6 pulley.

Great! Thanks for the tip man!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

alright guys. .. this is gunna sound really stupid, and is gunna be very hard to explain correctly. Has anyone ever heard a high high pitch scream come from their engine compartment between 2-4k rpms at no boost, part throttle??? THe noise I am hearing is not the supercharger whine because I know what that the whine sounds like and I am at part throttle under vaccume, so there is no boost to cause the whine. I will only hear this noise a couple times when I rev on a "cold" engine. Once it gets reved a couple times the noise goes away and doesn't occur again until everything cools down.
My only guesses could be just the belts making noise for some reason, or one of the bearings on the pulleys is starting to get a little weak.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I get the same sometimes, it is either the oil hasn't reached all the bearings inside the idler pulley or the belt is slipping.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

That's the belt rubbing the raised sides of the pulley. When I went with a larger idler pulley that had no raised edges, the noise went away.
A fix is to use belt dressing or just wait for the belt to warm up.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

My belt still makes that noise with the larger idler pulley. I still believe it is the belt slipping.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

If you aren't in boost yet your belt isn't slipping. Because if your belt is slipping by just simply spinning the roots it is really gunna slip when it trys to build boost.
That noise with the idler pulley hitting the sides does make sense. I've tried looking for a metal idler pulley and couldn't find one that had the side edges. I don't exactly feel comfortable running an idler without the side edges because it may just pull off.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Don't worry; it won't pull off. I ran one like that for tens of thousands of miles with never a problem. The pulley has a slight rise in the center and the belt will always work to the top.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I run the smaller idler pulley without the sides now and it sits perfectly in the middle, but it still screatches at idle and when I tap the gas during warm up.


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

anyone experience no power around 4300-redline? 
before 4300 it pull, and after that, it fall flat on it face..















stock pulley, stock cams, and catback exhaust.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like your belt is slipping.


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I am sure the belt is not slipping. It would make a loud shrieking noise when the belt slip at high rpm.
The car still pull, just not as hard comparing to 3-4k rpm. 
think camshaft would wake the car up more at high rpm?
what about TT supercharged G-60 camshaft (268/260) cam from Techtonic tuning? anyone tried that before?



_Modified by VW_GOLF_MK4 at 7:03 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

The car should pull up to 5000-5500 rev range. that is when the head/cams start to loose flow. I would say find the current problem and fix it before you start to change parts. Typically, chaning to more performance oriented parts on a current setup that isn't right makes things really work in the forced induction world.
Your belt may be slightly sliding because of additional load. Or maybe your cat is clogged? How many miles? Original cat?


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

around 65k miles. original cat...


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

somehow, full throttle doesn't pull as hard as 70% throttle.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

a belt can slip without making a shrieking noise.
as I have seen on my friends s/c stang..


_Modified by autocross16vrocco at 10:22 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (general problem)*

So! My car is officially off the road for a few days.
The bolt on the front right of the charger snapped and I didn't notice. I'm assuming this put a bit of extra pressure on the lower intake manifold which resulted in stripped threads when we tried to put the SC back on using the remaining 2 holes.
So, new lower intake mani is coming on Monday. In the meantime.. what went wrong? Why did that bolt break?
_Edit: We were only putting it back on using the middle and left (passenger-side) hole to get it as far as a shop to get the remaining bolt drilled out and secured._


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 4:45 PM 5-26-2007_


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_The bolt on the front right of the charger snapped and I didn't notice. I'm assuming this put a bit of extra pressure on the lower intake manifold which resulted in stripped threads when we tried to put the SC back on using the remaining 2 holes.

Good luck to you with fixing that problem. I have been breaking bolts for 2 years now and cant seem to figure out why. its never the same bolt either. some times its on the left and sometimes its on the right. when the break I drill them out and replace as needed. good luck to ya.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

The car is running again. I replaced the belt with the Dayco belt and it works great. It's never pulled this hard before, love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I noticed a difference with mine also. But don't be alarmed when you see shreds of rubber on your altenator or in the area.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Does that stop eventually? Sounds sketchy, lol.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't think so, and yes I don't like it either. I think it has to do with the fact that the belt is one sided and therefore the ribbed part of the belt does not run on the altenator pulley.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Which bolt are you talking about? The little 6mm one? The one that attaches the charger to the lower manifold?
If you strip out the lower manifold, you can always use HeliCoil or get a longer bolt and use a nut. Beleive me, after a while you figure out how to tape these things together.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Little update on my adventure to obtain a new fueling solution.
I bought a used ecu on here which should be arriving on Friday. The reason I bought this was because Jeff needs my stock file to make a base map since Neuspeed so kindly deleted mine.
From there he will basically be making me a custom tune. It already runs decent, but not to full potential.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Mine has the ribbed side on the alternator, the only pulley that gets the back of the belt is my power steering or my AC (I forget which).
Thanks so much for that idea JettaRed! That would have saved me a lot of trouble on Monday but I'll know for next time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
SMG


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 9:49 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Thats what I meant. Oopps.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Which bolt are you talking about? The little 6mm one? The one that attaches the charger to the lower manifold?
If you strip out the lower manifold, you can always use HeliCoil or get a longer bolt and use a nut. Beleive me, after a while you figure out how to tape these things together.

Its not a matter of stripping out. the M6 bolt just breaks and then I have to drill out the broken bolt


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

so i thought i read somewhere back in this thread and people are running c2 software as an alternative to the neuspeed software.
is this true?
for the people that are running the c2 software, what modifications are you running?
or, if someone know roughly what page the discussion was on, i'll glady go reference it myself, but there's too damn much to thumb through.
also, here's a newer video of me accelerating (i haven't posted it in here yet):
2.8" pulley
TT exhaust
260/256 cam
lightweight valve train
lightweight, stock diameter crank pulley
and of course, a k&n
20mph to 100mph


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I am the guy running C2 software on my MKIV, the other guy is running C2 software on his MKIII.
As of right now, my MKIV C2 software is not running so hot. I would go back maybe 10 pages and look for "97 Golf SC" and talk to him about his +/- with his sofware. 
I run this setup:
2.6 pulley
IK22
8mm wires
CAI
3" billet maf
42lb injectors
C2 software
3 bar FPR
custom 2.5" exhaust w/ high flow cat
lightweight valve train
hd valve springs
tt 260 cam
G60 flywheel


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

anyone have an original neuspeed high-altitude pulley they want to sell or trade for a pulley brothers 2.4 inch?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*

anyone running a smaller pulley and pump gas, should consider using this stuff:








i read a few articles about this stuff and it's no joke apparently. 
people were swearing up and down about it.
you can mix 10 gallons of 93 octane pump gas with 32oz of the torco race fuel concentrate and make 104octane. all while staying UNLEADED.
i'm thinking about purchasing some of this stuff and adding it to my supercharged ABA and tossing on a smaller pulley..
no intercooler, no water/meth injection.
just a good oil cooler, low temp thermostat and a low temp fan switch.
add some of this stuff making 104 octane and i'm good all summer. 
any thoughts on this??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (DriveVW4Life)*

how much?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_how much?

it's ~$17 for a 32oz bottle.
or you can buy 5 gallon drums for $170 (equivelent to 20 bottles)..
i was reading abou this fuel accumulator in a SRT forum and there were several guys that run this stuff religiously and are able to run significantly more boost than without with no predetonation.
i'm going to buy a couple bottles of this and try it for myself.


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

anyone have an original neuspeed high-altitude pulley they want to sell or trade for a pulley brothers 2.4 inch


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Not So Slow....* »_anyone have an original neuspeed high-altitude pulley they want to sell or trade for a pulley brothers 2.4 inch

Sent IM


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re:*

Anyone use NGK PFR6Q spark plugs instead of Denso IK20? 
NGK PFR6Q from Stock Mk4 1.8T engine.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I havn't.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Hi All,
Any of you folks have any Neuspeed SC dynos to share?
I spent a good and enjoyable hour or two reading this thread the other night... 
Didn't find any centralized location for Neuspeed SC dyno runs so thought I'd start a list similar to the one over on the G60 forum for folks to post their Neuspeed SC dyno's...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3288013
best regards,
Peter T.


----------



## VDubsporter (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Can anyone gimme some quick help. I think my BOV on the supercharger is no longer working. With the car running and operating the throttle with the hood open, I cannot see it move on its own ever. From what I remember, it is open at idle( arm is swung away from the stop) and closes toward the stop when you blip the throttle. Can anyone verify this? I checked the vac lines and all looks good. If it is bad, can I purchase one of these off of neuspeed relatively easy? Thanks!


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (VDubsporter)*

You can get one from neuspeed for $95-$99 (don't remember exactly). I need to order one for myself cuz mine are rattling like crazy at 3k rpm.


----------



## speedykurt (May 9, 2006)

hows it going,
im getting my s/c next month (YAY!!!!) and i want to upgrade not RIGHT after i get it but pretty soon. so i was wondering with the 2.4 pulley, c2 software (42# or 30# i dont know yet)my neuspeed cat back and my abd LAN cai can i just run distilled water thru a snow performance boost cooler or do i need to buy the ethenol mix.
thanks for the help







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (speedykurt)*

Start with water or washer fluid (20%-25% methanol). Then try the snowperformance mix.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Can some one tell me what my spark plug gap should be? 2.4 pulley, water injection and Ik22's. I had it before but I lost it








MKIV 2.0
Thank you!!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (speedykurt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedykurt* »_hows it going,
im getting my s/c next month (YAY!!!!) and i want to upgrade not RIGHT after i get it but pretty soon. so i was wondering with the 2.4 pulley, c2 software (42# or 30# i dont know yet)my neuspeed cat back and my abd LAN cai can i just run distilled water thru a snow performance boost cooler or do i need to buy the ethenol mix.
thanks for the help







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would hold off on the tune until Jeff (C2) sorts out the issues I'm having on mine. I am the basically the test car for the software. He is working to get the issues resolved and hopefully they will be soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedykurt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

cool thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwGolf00 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (speedykurt)*

quick question.. i have a 2000 Golf 2.0 AEG code.. now how do i go about finding out if my car has a factory airpump or not?? there are two NS superchargers one for cars that came with factory airpumps or one for those that didn't.. I'm just not sure if my car has one or not


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vwGolf00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwGolf00* »_quick question.. i have a 2000 Golf 2.0 AEG code.. now how do i go about finding out if my car has a factory airpump or not?? there are two NS superchargers one for cars that came with factory airpumps or one for those that didn't.. I'm just not sure if my car has one or not

The airpump is circled in this pic:








SMG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Small update. 
I was having issues with the C2's AEG software. I am having Jeff custom tune my car. He will have it for a few days. It should be ready by Tuesday, but I'll be in Cancun until Saturday, so you won't get an update until then.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

I am getting misfires on #4. isn't this a common problom? whats the fix?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

You could run Denso IK22 sparkplugs (1 range colder).
What fixed it for me is I replaced my belt. I was getting misfires at high speeds when the belt would slip from being worn.
I bought a Dayco Poly Cog belt and a torque wrench that could tighten the belt perfectly to spec and I haven't had a problem with misfires since.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

thank you


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

im really considering the neuspeed s/c


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

Need some help...
Rough Idle. (random misfire code, Check engine light on). only misfire at idle.
Run great at 3k rpm and up. 
changed spark plugs/wires, MAF, no leak between charger and manifold. 
I did hear air hissing when I am in boost near a wall (passenger side)on the highway. 
any other suggestion??


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Whats your idle vacum on your boost gauge? Did you double check all your hoses and capped nipple in back of bypass valve ?


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*

last time i checked, it's around 14-15. 
I double checked all the hoses that connect to throttle body and intake boot..
did not check the capped nipple in the back of the bypass valve. It seem like it's good when I changed the bypass valve (rattling) this past weekend.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Another update on my Jeff Atwood custom tune:
Tuning 100% complete. I have not driven in the car, I have only heard from a friend who works at Sleepers that "I will be happy".
He is still having trouble with the throttle body codes though. So he is working that out. It should be done within the next couple of days.


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW2.0NY)*

Checked the capped nipple in the back of the bypass valve, It's good. 
I am capping off all the possible hose that come off the throttle body and intake boot and see if I can find that leak.


_Modified by VW2.0NY at 8:30 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW2.0NY)*

Capped off all the possible hose that connect to the throttle body and intake boot. Vaccum reading still the same. around 14-15...

Any other suggestion??


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Mine reads closer to 20.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (general problem)*

So I've run into a bit of a problem. I got my car up in the dyno with a tailpipe sniffer. My numbers seem pretty low, but the dyno has been freshly rebuilt and apparently isn't broken in yet. A freshly built VR with goodies ran 165whp and a K04 1.8T had a run as low as 195whp that day. So, about my air/fuel.








It's running too lean and I don't know why that would be. I don't know how to tune it to run richer, or if problems like an O2 sensor or a dirty MAF could cause it to run lean.
Anyway, I'm pretty much willing to try anything, even switching back up to the 2.8" pulley.
Mods: 
- 2.6" Pulley
- 4-Bar FPR
- K&N Cone Filter
- Magnaflow 2.25" Catback 
- Denso IK20 Sparkplugs.
- TT260 Cam
Any info on how to work through this would be fantastic. Thanks guys!


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

get rid of the neuspeed software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (eurican)*

anyone have problems with the block-off plate (hold on with 2 bolts on each side) on the supercharger leaking located behind and under the throttle body, near the fitting that connect to the brake booster line? (Mk4 supercharger kit)
if yes, how do you fix it? put some sealant in between and bolt the block-off plate back on??









_Modified by VW2.0NY at 9:27 PM 7-16-2007_


_Modified by VW2.0NY at 9:28 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

MY CAR HAS BEEN TUNED!
After a few different ecu's, a couple different maf setups, and hours of Jeff Atwood (C2) tuning, my car is done.
I picked it up tonight from Sleeper's Performance in Hamden, CT (awesome shop by the way). Started up it up idled perfect, never stalled @ stops, no flat spots, smooth under regular driving conditions, and smooth in boost.

The car feels almost stock with the new software. I noticed the transion between gears/power is better. Power picks up fast in the 3rd, 4th, and 5th and rips in the 1st and 2nd.
I hope to hit the dyno after Waterfest this weekend. I will post up a dyno sheet and mod list then.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

I cannot believe this thread is still around!!







The OP is still around here.I remember when this thread started...








Congrats on your C2 tune,you are very lucky to have them local to you.


_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 1:54 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

C2 isn't local, but Jeff one of the owners and software guy is.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VW2.0NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2.0NY* »_anyone have problems with the block-off plate (hold on with 2 bolts on each side) on the supercharger leaking located behind and under the throttle body, near the fitting that connect to the brake booster line? (Mk4 supercharger kit)
if yes, how do you fix it? put some sealant in between and bolt the block-off plate back on??









Never had a problem with that. There is loc-tite gasket stuff you could try. the same stuff is used to attach the nose to the rotor housing.
_Modified by VW2.0NY at 9:27 PM 7-16-2007_

_Modified by VW2.0NY at 9:28 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*

McNeil, any update on the C2 software? what is your ECU code?
any check engine light? will C2 able to disable secondary air?


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

i wish c2 had a fast turn around time with the software.. when it gets better ill get the s/c


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

Hey guys, I know the C2 SC tuning is super interesting, but does anyone have any idea what could be making me run lean like I posted above with my dyno sheet? I'm kind of confused as to what could be doing it.
Thanks guys!








SMG


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Hey guys, I know the C2 SC tuning is super interesting, but does anyone have any idea what could be making me run lean like I posted above with my dyno sheet? I'm kind of confused as to what could be doing it.
Thanks guys!








SMG

I wish I could tell you there. It seems like you are lean only on the low end and then the fuel kicks in which is weird. What are you running on? Neuspeed chip still? Different chip? Different injectors? Are you OBDI or II right FPR?
As far as the C2 chip. I've been running the "standard" chip from C2 along with 30# injectors and haven't had any problems. No check engine lights and getting about 25mpg. I have some complaints about little quirks. but not sure if they are quirks in the software or just quirks in the car. Some include a hanging idle that occurs randomly. Rough idle with AC on. Otherwise power and fuel is right on.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

I'm using the Neuspeed chip, stock injectors, 4-bar FPR.
My MAF is original, could be that. My post-cat O2 could be shot but isn't throwing codes.
Not sure though, I'll probably check it for vac leaks asap.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (VW2.0NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2.0NY* »_McNeil, any update on the C2 software? what is your ECU code?
any check engine light? will C2 able to disable secondary air?

Got my car back last week and drove it all week and then down to Waterfest this weekend.
I used to run C2 software but the car did not run so well, it was undriveable. So after a few ecu's, a bunch of hours of adjustments with Jeff and I in the car, we both agreed on going custom tune.
I do not know what my ecu code is because when I sent my ecu out to Neuspeed 2 years ago for their n/a p-chip they sent me back a different ecu.
As of right now, I do have a CEL, but that is do to the strange throttle body codes that have yet to be worked out. The car runs mint other than a few tiny things.
Jeff still needs to finish up the CEL issue so I can take my car to emissions.
PS: Bought Stg2 Water/Meth kit this weekend! and maybe some new wheels!


_Modified by McNeil at 8:40 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## 2.whitejetta (Jan 18, 2007)

hey
i was wondering if anyone knew if i could run the s/c kit made for the car without the stock airpump on my car that has the stock airpump. 
I have someone that will sell me everything. I asked a while back but i never went through with the purchase because i wasnt sure if it would work properly. If the ecu swap isnt practical i will just buy the kit from him without swapping ecu's and get that done seperate, thanks


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (2.whitejetta)*

I got this from the C2 kit for Neuspeed SC thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3334842

_Quote, originally posted by *greyhare* »_hey
Stock injectors at 4bar are about 22#.
From personal experience this will get an A:F of 12:1 with Neuspeed software and 2.6" pulley. The injectors go static (100% duty cycle) at ~6K rpm. (80 to 85% is considered the limit for duty cycle)
The C2 30# soft ware with 3bar FPR, 2.3" pulley, water injection and, custom CAI hits ~83% duty cycle.


My question is when does C2 think they will be done with SW.
And as for the air pump question, just get SW for your ECU and make sure you can get the intake pipe to terminate where you need it



_Modified by hookdub at 1:30 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (hookdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookdub* »_I got this from the C2 kit for Neuspeed SC thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3334842

My question is when does C2 think they will be done with SW.
And as for the air pump question, just get SW for your ECU and make sure you can get the intake pipe to terminate where you need it

I'm sorry, what is SW???
Again as far as the secondary air pump I will say you will be find. remove the air pump if you have it and have someone with a VAG-COm program it out, or install the "air pump" chip into an ECU not ment for an air pump. Don't see any problems here.

_Modified by hookdub at 1:30 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## VW2.0NY (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

any update on C2 software??
bump... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavesko (Sep 20, 2007)

*Newbie*

Hey guys, New to the Vortex. I have read every post from page 146 and up. I was really considering the NS SC, but after hearing about all the CELs, misfires, and other issues I have been wondering if it is worth it. I have a bone stock, just like it came off the line 2004 Jetta 2.0 I really wanted more power like my buddies 1.8t but I don't want to have to run 5-7k rmps to make power. Right now I run it up to 4, sometimes 4,800 if I am getting on it, but this is where the stock engine runs out of power. I want more torque from 1k-4k rpm
Also, does anybody live close to Minneapolis, MN that could maybe take me for a ride to show me how this perfoms?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Newbie (mavesko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavesko* »_Hey guys, New to the Vortex. I have read every post from page 146 and up. I was really considering the NS SC, but after hearing about all the CELs, misfires, and other issues I have been wondering if it is worth it. I have a bone stock, just like it came off the line 2004 Jetta 2.0 I really wanted more power like my buddies 1.8t but I don't want to have to run 5-7k rmps to make power. Right now I run it up to 4, sometimes 4,800 if I am getting on it, but this is where the stock engine runs out of power. I want more torque from 1k-4k rpm
Also, does anybody live close to Minneapolis, MN that could maybe take me for a ride to show me how this perfoms?


Jeez man....pick up your balls and rev that f ucker to 6500.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Newbie (mavesko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavesko* »_Hey guys, New to the Vortex. I have read every post from page 146 and up. I was really considering the NS SC, but after hearing about all the CELs, misfires, and other issues I have been wondering if it is worth it. I have a bone stock, just like it came off the line 2004 Jetta 2.0 I really wanted more power like my buddies 1.8t but I don't want to have to run 5-7k rmps to make power. Right now I run it up to 4, sometimes 4,800 if I am getting on it, but this is where the stock engine runs out of power. I want more torque from 1k-4k rpm
Also, does anybody live close to Minneapolis, MN that could maybe take me for a ride to show me how this perfoms?
you should be runnin it up to 5500 as this keeps you in the power band of for the next shift...anyway do like me...make your own turbo kit


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Newbie (the_q_jet)*

If anyone is interested in a Neuspeed Rising-Rate FPR to use with their SC kit, I have one for sale...check http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3456623


----------



## mavesko (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Newbie (HtotheZ)*

So what can I do to an MKIV 2.0 to make torque as soon as I drop the clutch and not have to wait for a turbo to spool?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Newbie (mavesko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavesko* »_So what can I do to an MKIV 2.0 to make torque as soon as I drop the clutch and not have to wait for a turbo to spool?
umm you drop the clutch at a higher rpm


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Newbie (mavesko)*



mavesko said:


> Hey guys, New to the Vortex. I have read every post from page 146 and up. I was really considering the NS SC, but after hearing about all the CELs, misfires, and other issues I have been wondering if it is worth it. I have a bone stock, just like it came off the line 2004 Jetta 2.0 I really wanted more power like my buddies 1.8t but I don't want to have to run 5-7k rmps to make power. Right now I run it up to 4, sometimes 4,800 if I am getting on it, but this is where the stock engine runs out of power. I want more torque from 1k-4k rpm QUOTE]
> The people on here who were experiencing CEL's and problems were so because they were experimenting with different possible setup's. My car ran perfect when it had the base setup on. Torque was instant and the car pulls hard all the way through the rpm's. This is a bulletproof system if your car's maintenence is up to par and well taken car of. Make sure your car is in top shape before doing something like this and you should run into little or no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Newbie (McNeil)*

So I'm buying parts for next year's setup and I'm looking into water/meth injection.
But I can't figure out where people have their nozzles. From what I'm reading, spraying before the rotors is bad , so the throttlebody spacer is out, but that only really leaves drilling and tapping the charger, or tapping the lower intake manifold somehow.
...


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I spoke with the tech from Snow Performance about spraying before the rotors and he said it was not an issue at all.


----------



## nemesismotorsports07 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (McNeil)*

ok, so I have a 1999.5 jetta 8v 2.0 with 72,000miles, stock clutch, aem cold air intake, dual dtm style canister, I am thinking about gettin the neuspeed s/c, my only concern is the motor. will I have to do anything to the head or the internals of the motor?...i've read this thread and i am assuing that no i/c can be run with the s/c? so i guess that means no bov? also i live in pa and it's sarting to get cold here but it is very hot in the summer so if I do decide to puchase it should i go wih the smaller pulley right off the bat or should i run the larger pulley? if I get the kit i plan on getting a larger set of injectors, an adj. fpr, tt header, neuspeed cat-back. while i am installing the s/c i was thinking i should just go ahead and install a new clutch/flywheel. i would appreciate some feedback as it seems you all know alot about the kit, some have told me the kit is junk and to go turbo, some say i wil be dissapointed, some say i'll love it what do you guys think let me know what you would do if you were in my shoes.....thanks guys


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (nemesismotorsports07)*

I was running the 2.6 pulley and coolingmist.com meth pre rotor with no issues at all.The trd tundrs setup runs an extra fuel injector pre rotor so if there was an issue I think toyota would not do this for warranty issues.I made 145hp 153tq on A 100 degree day after driving about 45min to the dyno.I placed my nozzle in the intake tract before the t.b.Wan't the most ideal place but I planned on making a plate for behind the t.b. but sold the setup to fund my vr6t swap.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

So would a throttlebody spacer work ok?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I just found this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1882663
Great info, makes me want to not spray pre-rotor. Is there anyone who's still active running a NS SC and water injection? I've seen the actual charger drilled and tapped before, but I can't find the pictures.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

These are pictures of Bill's aka JettaRed's setup from back in the day. I hope he doesn't mind I'm posting this. http://groups.msn.com/JettaRed/aquamist.msnw


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Perfect! I'll get my SC drilled for the nozzle this winter when it's parked. Thanks so much for the link to the pics man!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

No problem, thank Bill.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Does anyone know off-hand what the inner diameter of the hose on the bypass valve is? Mine's been rubbing and I have to replace it.
Thanks!
SMG









_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 2:35 AM 10-13-2007_


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 2:41 AM 10-13-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Newest dyno sheet. I made 15whp and around 25ftlb tq difference since my last dyno. New mods have ****.
Mods:
*2.6 pulley*
*Fenner Drives smaller tensioner pulley*
*Smaller Belt*
*3bar FPR*
*Bosche 42lb Injectors*
*VR6 MAF*
*Jeff Atwood (C2) Custom Tune*
*Full Custom 2.5" exhaust*
tt260 cam
titanium retainors
dual valve springs.










_Modified by McNeil at 4:28 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Back from the dead. Just had to see if this was still around!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Newest dyno sheet. I made 15whp and around 25ftlb tq difference since my last dyno. New mods have ****.
Mods:
*2.6 pulley*
*Fenner Drives smaller tensioner pulley*
*Smaller Belt*
*3bar FPR*
*Bosche 42lb Injectors*
*VR6 MAF*
*Jeff Atwood (C2) Custom Tune*
*Full Custom 2.5" exhaust*
tt260 cam
titanium retainors
dual valve springs.


That's really impressive. Good job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you. Trying to through some more boost and water/meth at it this winter.


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Bump for a really long post.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*

Does anyone have a spare Fenner Drives FA3250 tensioner pulley? I have nowhere to get them around here.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Try these folks:
GlobalSpec


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Or call Fenner Drives.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I managed to find a shop who would sell me just one. Almost place I called wanted to sell me $100 worth.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Glad you found a place that would sell you just one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Alright, YOU found it. Thanks for the tip dude!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

The hose from my bypass valve is rubbing really bad on my hood cowl (weird setup in the Beetle).
Would it cause a problem if I put the hose around the front of the bypass valve rather than around the rear? There would be more hose between the 2 barbs on the valve but vacuum is vacuum right?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_The hose from my bypass valve is rubbing really bad on my hood cowl (weird setup in the Beetle).
Would it cause a problem if I put the hose around the front of the bypass valve rather than around the rear? There would be more hose between the 2 barbs on the valve but vacuum is vacuum right?









Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Awesome, thanks man!
This thread is so dead lately. Has everything finally been said?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
This thread is so dead lately. Has everything finally been said?









Not as long as people are still using the NS Supercharger.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I still haven't dyno'd my car yet after the major work that was done to it over this past year. In addition, the water/meth kit from snow performance still needs to be put on along with the 2.4" pulley that I still need to get. After this, all my options in trying to get the most out of this charger setup have been exhausted.
I will keep people updated.
-Chris.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

What have you done in the past year ?


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Sorry it took so long. But in regards to what I have done....I replaced my head with an EIP BVH with ARP bolts, I added 30 lb injectors, C2 software, and a Bosal header. In addition, I had the lower manifold p&p and ceramic coated it. I recently just did a 16V pressure plate, with a Clutchnet 6 Puck clutch along with a 80% diff kit.
-Chris


----------



## s2berdubamg (Dec 26, 2005)

how do I install a blow off valve to this charger and if I can which one do you guys suggest


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (s2berdubamg)*

You can't. Supercharger and Turbo setups are completely different animals.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (s2berdubamg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s2berdubamg* »_how do I install a blow off valve to this charger and if I can which one do you guys suggest

The supercharger comes with an internal bypass valve, but it is used to divert boost since the SC is belt driven and is running constantly. The bypass valve is vacuum actuated and keeps boost from entering the engine when there is no load.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

Kind of off topic but what are you guys getting for MPG with the Neuspeed charger... assume both on and off boost scenarios.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (VWChimera)*

I wish I would have calculated this on my 860 mile round trip to and from maryland. But I only fueled up 3 times, and when I got home I still had a little over a quarter of a tank. What I can say is that I am possibly in the low 20s, which is fine for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

would a evolution Phenolic Spacer help cool the intake temp with the supercharger? im planning on installing water injection but will it work together great? what do you guys think??


----------



## lank05 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Supercharger or Turbo: 99 Camry CSi (4cyl)*

Just after some advice.. 
I own a '99 Toyota Camry CSi (4cyl) - Fully standard at the moment but I'm looking for some after market upgrades to the engine to simply make it a one of a kind where i live and to kick the living **** out of the tossers around the corner.. Should I have it supercharged or should I throw a turbo in it? 
Also could someone please send me some links to companies in Australia that cater for my needs?
Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger or Turbo: 99 Camry CSi (lank05)*

VWVortex is for Volkswagens and this thread is specifically for the charger kit Neuspeed makes for our 2.0L motors.
Try http://www.toyotanation.com/ for more info on supercharging your Camry. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

So, I am looking at buying 97 Golf SC's Neuspeed supercharger kit, but this is going on a 1998 Jetta automatic, I don't exactly know how much torque the 01M is rated to, so would I be safe with the charger, 2.6" pulley, C2 software, #30 injectors and 3-bar FPR?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_Kind of off topic but what are you guys getting for MPG with the Neuspeed charger... assume both on and off boost scenarios.

Remember, how you drive is what makes the difference. I remember the best mileage I got was after some nitwit attendant put regular in the car after I told him to use premium. I drove it like a baby after that until the tank was empty. I probably got close to 30 mpg! Normally, it was in the mid-20s with mostly highway driving.
When you consider that power is a combination of air, fuel, and ignition timing, compare your mileage with one of the 167 hp VR6s, not another 115 hp 2.0.


----------



## Golf"inator" (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy) Fenner Drive*

I'm looking into an alternative to the pulley supplied by NS.
Getting a little tired of tweaking it for slippage at higher RPMs.








Has anyone else tried installing the Fenner pulley?
What are the modifications required to install the pulley in the AEG?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy) Fenner Drive (Golf"inator")*

I have a Fenner pulley on the way. You just remove the nut on the tensioner arm, remove the old pulley and put the new one on.


----------



## Golf"inator" (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Thanks.
Seems too simple though.
Are you sure the Fenner pulley is the same distance from the block as the old pulley?
It looked to me that I may have to manufacture a plate to match the correct spacing for the drive belt.
Let me know how your install goes.
I'm going to upgrade to the 2.6 drive pulley since our gas pumps now have 94 octane premium.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I have the Fenner pulley installed. It is a little bigger is a a tigher fit, but it still works.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I am not sure on the tensioning setup on the MKIII's, but supposively they are a little better when it comes to slipage. You might want to ask someone on this thread with a MKIII with a similar setup. I would try to get a hold of 97 Golf SC, I think that is his username. He used to have the setup with the 2.4 pulley.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (punkstalicious)*

The rrfpr will only help if you have fueling problems, which should not be the case. The injectors and fuel supply MUST match the software or you will have crappy performance. Save you money unless you really need it.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

the software works with the 30 lb injectors and a 3 bar FPR only....not with the RFPR.


_Modified by eurican at 8:10 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a 4bar in there with the Neuspeed software, but switched over to a 3bar 42lb injectors and a Atwood tune.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I had a 4bar in there with the Neuspeed software, but switched over to a 3bar 42lb injectors and a Atwood tune.

Yes, but you had a different tune. I used both the 4 bar and the rrfpr during my supercharger days, but I had the original Neuspeed software and was changing stuff like using smaller pullies, etc. I played around with 30 lb injectors, too, and the car ran like crap when I did. The hardware must match the software.


----------



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks guys. ill save the money for my water/meth. injection. can i do something like this??? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3651426. 
i dont want to drill the charger but i want water/meth injection so i can run a smaller pulley. can i do a setup like this including a small nozzle in a throttle spacer? thanks guys


_Modified by punkstalicious at 4:12 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Thats why my hardware does match my software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chuck2003 (Jan 1, 2008)

im looking at buying this charger.....but i have a few questions. My car is a 2002 golf 2.0l; on neuspeeds site there are 3 different chargers so which one should i get....Also if i put everything the kit comes with on the car will i nesicarily get misfires. Misfires only happen when you upgrade to the 2.6 pulleys right ?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (chuck2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuck2003* »_im looking at buying this charger.....but i have a few questions. My car is a 2002 golf 2.0l; on neuspeeds site there are 3 different chargers so which one should i get....Also if i put everything the kit comes with on the car will i nesicarily get misfires. Misfires only happen when you upgrade to the 2.6 pulleys right ?

Is your car DBW? I assume you want the 3rd one that says it's for 2001.5-up drive-by-wire.
I have a 2.6" pulley and I don't have many misfiring problems, so I wouldn't worry about it. A CEL now and then never hurt anyone.


----------



## chuck2003 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have no idea lol i dont know much about cars thats why im having friends install this....And thats also why im asking before buying lol.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_Kind of off topic but what are you guys getting for MPG with the Neuspeed charger... assume both on and off boost scenarios.

I used to drive it fairly heavily for about 65,000 miles before I added the boost, and I was getting 330 miles between fillups. Now I still beat the living c*** out of it, with a bit more 'go', and I get 310 miles betweei fillups. My commute is the same, I've driven 85,000 miles since I added the blower, and it's been about 65% town driving, 35% highway since I got the car from new.
I reckon I went from averaging high 20's to the gallon, to averaging mid-30's to the gallon, and that's just fine by me. -A small but not expensive increase in fuel consumption, and a modest but enjoyable boost in driving pleasure... -A little more 'kick' on tap, whenever I need it.
Oh, 85,000miles, one change of plugs, one change of belt, one change of oil in the supercharger gears... that's been all I've done in terms of supercharger maintenance... and I still get about 5PSI boost at ~6000RPM.
Keith


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Happy Easter*

Happy Easter! He is Risen!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (JettaRed)*

I just started my car and it's running a bit rough. I installed Denso IK24 plugs over the winter and now I'm a bit worried they're a bit too cold for the 2.6" pulley.
Anyone?


----------



## Golf"inator" (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Happy Easter (JettaRed)*

2 Question not Easter related...
Your knowledge on the NS charger is impressive.








1) Would you happen to know how much lateral force the nose bearing for the nose pulley can take? I know the NS install says 44 ft/lbs install, but that results in belt slippage around 4800 RPMs. I'm trying to figure how to prevent slippage around 6000 RPMs without stressing the nose bearings.
2) Do you know where I can get a replacement NS charger drive belt?
Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Happy Easter (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I just started my car and it's running a bit rough. I installed Denso IK24 plugs over the winter and now I'm a bit worried they're a bit too cold for the 2.6" pulley.
Anyone?

I ran the IK22's for a while and then took them out, but never had any issues with them. 


_Modified by McNeil at 10:27 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Happy Easter (McNeil)*

I put the IK20's gapped at .044 back in and it's running really well. If I every swap plugs again I'll be going with the IK22's, the IK24's are too cold for my climate I guess.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

She lives.









_Modified by McNeil at 12:21 PM 5-13-2008_


_Modified by McNeil at 3:44 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (eurican)*

Has anyone replaced a bypass valve yet? Mine rattles like crazy and it whistles like it's venting boost all the time.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Has anyone replaced a bypass valve yet? Mine rattles like crazy and it whistles like it's venting boost all the time.

Years ago. Neuspeed used to have a part. I can't remember if it was the whole valve, but I think so.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Ok great, I just emailed them asking about it.
One more question. Has anyone ever seafoamed their motor with the Neuspeed SC? I don't really want to run it through the rotors, so that only leaves me with the FPR vacuum line. Would that work?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

What have people used for sparkplugs with the Neuspeed SC?
I'm thinking of going back to the stock NGK BKUR6ET-10's.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

*crickets*


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

dont go back to stock ...to hott ...i use denso iridium ik20 i beleive i think ive also ran ik24...but double check ...


----------



## punkstalicious (Nov 18, 2006)

im running some denso ik24s, no problems here


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

just got an email reply from jettared... but i wanted other people's opinions/thoughts about this.
got my car back from the shop. had the NS S/C installed which came with the 2.6" pulley with a stock air box. i'm also running a tt 260/256 cam and a 2.5" catback exhaust. i dont have a boost gauge yet... and i was wondering how much boost im running and what kind of numbers -- whp and wtrq am i putting down?
also, i was thinking about upgrading my air intake system. i'm either looking at replacing my filter for a cleaner drop-in kit, a huge air filter cone attached to the maf "air ram kit" from turbohoses.com or get the NS S/C PFlo. i actually want to hear more of the jet whining sound. i ditched my aem cai when i had it on the car 'cause the piping wont fit unless i cut it. so i'm debating on that too. i read almost all 150+ pages of this thread and i read with an open intake system... i get the sound plus top end as opposed to a stock box... no sound with a bottom end. 
thanks for your input and i'm having fun with this kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (zero2sixtyr35)*

Although not directly related to your question, I have a little input on this. I have an MKIII with the NS S/C. I am running a 2.7" pulley, an autotech 270 cam, and a 2.25" cat back exhaust (other mods are not worth mentioning for this discussion). I have the factory airbox with the bottom half modded (i.e. flapper removed, "smoothed" and the tiny funnel leading to the fender replaced) with an OEM paper filter. I monitored the MAF, to determine the amount of air passing through it, while I was driving (uphill, full throttle, from 3000 rpm to 6500 rpm). Then I put a K&N drop in filter in the box and did the same thing. I did not see any change in the MAF numbers therefore the motor was not able to out flow the OEM paper filter. 
I did not however test an open filter element so I cannot comment on whether or not that would lead to more air/HP. It will however make more noise if that is what you are looking for.








I know that this subject has been debated over and over before but I believe the OEM paper filter catches more dirt than a K&N (drop in panel or cone). I would rather have cleaner air running through my charger and motor. My $.02.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (zero2sixtyr35)*

You should see around 140-150whp and tq range. Search my name for dynos chart, vids, and mod lists.


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

thanks fastvw and mcneil for the quick reply! after reading/surfing through this whole thread... i kind of got the jist of what i was expecting with my setup and what i want to do with it. 
i was adviced to go with the oem air filter replacement over the k&n filter from what i remember because the k&n has the oil residue in it? and can hurt the maf? i might just stick with the oem air filter replacement... but i really want the jet whining sound. so i dont know if i should hack my old aem cai or get the ns s/c pflo.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I can tell you from experience, the custom cai will definitely increase sound from the s/cer. I think it sounds much better than the pflow style intake setup. I went from the custom cai to currently a pflow style intake, the only reason I switched was bcz of advice from jeff(c2) when we were in the process of tuning my car.


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

well, i guess from the best gains... instead of sound or looks. which is the route to go? stock airbox with a drop-in filter? custom cai? or s/c pflo? i've been researching and checking out dynoes, etc... i was informed that the bigger the filter the better the sound and gain. so i'm looking at this air ram kit *s/c pflo but a bigger cone filter* that was introduced to me couple days ago.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I am not really sure as far as specific numbers go, but I know the cai definitely bogged down the low end a little and opend up up top. The short ram got rid of the low end unresponsiveness but decreased it up top. If you want the cleanest setup I would definitely go with the pflow style intake setup.


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I am not really sure as far as specific numbers go, but I know the cai definitely bogged down the low end a little and opend up up top. The short ram got rid of the low end unresponsiveness but decreased it up top. If you want the cleanest setup I would definitely go with the pflow style intake setup.

pflo-style as the ns s/c pflo they sell? so that setup is the best for the most overall all around gains? hmm... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

If I had to do it again I would do that.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (McNeil)*

My solution:


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_My solution:

















do you have pictures of this setup installed on the car?? with the cover on and w/o?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

s/c 2.0 4sale...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3874253
..any one intrested..?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

I finally managed to get my hands on the elusive FA3250 larger tensioner pulley.
Is it ok that it doesn't have belt guides on the edges? Does it matter that it's a totally flat-rimmed pulley?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I finally managed to get my hands on the elusive FA3250 larger tensioner pulley.
Is it ok that it doesn't have belt guides on the edges? Does it matter that it's a totally flat-rimmed pulley?

It's probably not totally flat (I know that'snot what you said), but slightly raised in the center. Belts will rise to the highest part on the pulley, so the belt will self-center.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I installed the FA3250 pulley today. What a nice upgrade!








The car used to feel sluggish pulling away from stopsigns before, but now the power is totally instant. I'm guessing the increased contact surface on the tensioner pulley is reducing the amount of belt slip when the car is pulling.
Anyway, for a $30 part and a 10 minute install I'm impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you!!!


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I installed the FA3250 pulley today. What a nice upgrade!








The car used to feel sluggish pulling away from stopsigns before, but now the power is totally instant. I'm guessing the increased contact surface on the tensioner pulley is reducing the amount of belt slip when the car is pulling.
Anyway, for a $30 part and a 10 minute install I'm impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what are the specs on your car?? pics of the pulley and where did you pick up? interested.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (zero2sixtyr35)*

It's made by Fenner Drives and the part number is FA3250. It looks very similar to the stock pulley except it has no belt guides on the edges. I've tracked my car twice with this pulley and I have nothing but good things to say.
You can call the company and they will tell you where to find a retailer in your area.


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 12:46 AM 6-26-2008_


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

this pulley replaces what? any sites recommended for researching. so far, i just googled the name and read up as much as i can. this pulley improves the power band from the get go?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

No No No. The fenner drives pulley is a *larger* tensioner pulley that eliminates/reduces belt slip that most people with MKIV's get when they put on the 2.6 pulley. So but reducing belt slip your car is getting the boost the pulley was designed to deliver aka more power.
If you go to the first page of this thread there is a master list of upgrades for this kit. I don't think there is one specifically for the larger tensioner pulley but check the link for smaller belt sizes and 15psi.
Ps. On another note waiting on my MAF controller for my meth setup WOOT WOOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by McNeil at 9:16 AM 6-26-2008_


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_No No No. The fenner drives pulley is a *larger* tensioner pulley that eliminates/reduces belt slip that most people with MKIV's get when they put on the 2.6 pulley. So but reducing belt slip your car is getting the boost the pulley was designed to deliver aka more power.
If you go to the first page of this thread there is a master list of upgrades for this kit. I don't think there is one specifically for the larger tensioner pulley but check the link for smaller belt sizes and 15psi.
Ps. On another note waiting on my MAF controller for my meth setup WOOT WOOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by McNeil at 9:16 AM 6-26-2008_

yah, i read it. i'm running a 2.6" pulley and i don't think my belts slipping. it seems like your belt will likely slip w/ a pulley smaller than 2.6" i dont have a boost gauge yet so i can't really see where i'm at with my current setup. i'll drop in more info when i get the gauge. thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Well the new StgII MAF water/meth setup has been done for a few days now. The car feels strong even in this hot humid weather we are having in CT. 
I am currently running the 100cc nozzel at 150psi. I have the MAF controller set at 3volts for initial spray and 4.5volts for full spray. I am still fooling around with the adjustments to clean it up a bit.
I have only done a few logs with the vag because now I am too busy getting my car ready for waterfest. My first run with the methanol saw 4.5 degrees of less timing pull in 2nd gear. Also, after driving when I touch the intake it is cold!!!
I am still trying to dial it in to a point where I can start adding timing, but for the time being it is good enough for me to drive to NJ and back safely.
Here are some pictures of the install.
I ended up using the windshield washer tank because I could not fit the pump and tank in the passenger side fender area. I lose the windshield washing function, but the the tank holds more meth that the one given with the kit and it has a low level indicater.
















I made a custom 3" intake to delete the stock accordian intake. I had a aluminum bung welded into the pipe and then I sprayed it with flat engine enamel.
















Custom back I used out of sheet metal to mount the pump.








MAF controller mounted with velcro under intake on wiring cover.








Vented Jaz oil catch can mounted to back of battery box. Because of the 3" intake I deleted the oil recirculation.








Finished product.










_Modified by McNeil at 1:15 AM 7-15-2008_


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

whaw!!!! really... just whaw!!! wish i can see it in person and talk to you in person about the setup... really interested. great job!!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (zero2sixtyr35)*

Nice setup man! I'm looking at the same WAI kit myself, just waiting to hear back from USRT.
Anyway, I'm kind of a paranoid person so I called Neuspeed and talked to Joseph who confirmed that Neuspeed did test WAI with the charger and tapped the side of it. He said they don't recommend spraying any kind of fluids through the rotors. I really didn't like the idea of drilling the SC so I called Magnuson for a second opinion and talked to Tim. He confirmed that you should never spray any fluids through the SC, including things like throttlebody cleaner because it could damage the teflon coating on the rotors.
So with that said I'm going to drill, but I just wanted to share what I learned.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Interesting info you got there. Makes me a little uneasy!!!! Besides that bug you just planted in my head everything is running good and above par.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Nice setup man! I'm looking at the same WAI kit myself, just waiting to hear back from USRT.
Anyway, I'm kind of a paranoid person so I called Neuspeed and talked to Joseph who confirmed that Neuspeed did test WAI with the charger and tapped the side of it. He said they don't recommend spraying any kind of fluids through the rotors. I really didn't like the idea of drilling the SC so I called Magnuson for a second opinion and talked to Tim. He confirmed that you should never spray any fluids through the SC, including things like throttlebody cleaner because it could damage the teflon coating on the rotors.
So with that said I'm going to drill, but I just wanted to share what I learned.

I have seen this debated over and over again on numerous sites. All of the companies that sell WI will tell you that it is not only ok but that it better because it keeps the rotors cooler and prolongs the coating life. I called Magnuson myself and Tim said that they didn't recommend it because they didn't TEST it. I really wish I could get a definitive answer because I would like to add WI but I do not want to drill the charger housing.


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (zero2sixtyr35)*

Can i get a quick list of things to do to my obd1 2.0 sc set up to make it faster and boost quicker and more boost my motor is stock si all i have is the nuespeed set up please and thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

Just read the thread. It's all here and there's even a FAQ on page 1.


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Just read the thread. It's all here and there's even a FAQ on page 1.

do you have a mod list for your car?? and have you dyno'd it yet?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll give you mine:
2.6 pulley
Fenner Drives Larger Tensioner Pulley
Dayco smaller belt
Neuspeed 8mm wires
Denso plugs
C2 software
42lb injectors
VR6 MAF
Custom 2.5 dp back exhaust w/ high flow cat
tt 260 cam
hd valve springs
titanium retainers
155whp 156ft lbtq
New mods and no current dyno:
2.5" test pipe
3" custom intake
Snow Performance Stg2 water/meth
Once the meth is dialed in and I can start to add timing I'll get on the dyno. Once that is taken care of I'll throw my 2.4 pulley on and see what kind of numbers I can make with that.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I just found this pic on JettaRed's photo album:








I'm having an annoying issue with rattling noises from the SC and I don't have the pictured washer on my head stay bracket... Should I?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Does anyone have the neuspeed airbox lid they are willing to get rid of?
I have a cold air intake but I prefer to run the stock airbox. I will trade straight across if anyone is willing to trade airbox for cold air intake......
This is just the tube, it does not include a filter. But even an AEM DRYFLOW is cheaper than getting a complete cold air intake.


_Modified by fixmy59bug at 11:13 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## zero2sixtyr35 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I'll give you mine:
2.6 pulley
Fenner Drives Larger Tensioner Pulley
Dayco smaller belt
Neuspeed 8mm wires
Denso plugs
C2 software
42lb injectors
VR6 MAF
Custom 2.5 dp back exhaust w/ high flow cat
tt 260 cam
hd valve springs
titanium retainers
155whp 156ft lbtq
New mods and no current dyno:
2.5" test pipe
3" custom intake
Snow Performance Stg2 water/meth
Once the meth is dialed in and I can start to add timing I'll get on the dyno. Once that is taken care of I'll throw my 2.4 pulley on and see what kind of numbers I can make with that. 

that's some awesome mods you got on there buddy. we almost got the same setup. almost. well, maybe not exactly.







here's mine...
after getting the 100k maintenance done on the car "new belts, wires, filter, fluids, etc":
- Neuspeed Supercharger P-Chip
- Neuspeed 2.6" Pulley
- Neuspeed Stock Airbox w/ Drop-In Filter
- Techtonics 260/256 Cam
- Denso Iridium IK20 Spark Plugs
- Custom 2.5" Race Pipes from Catalytic Converter to Borla Muffler
does anybody know what kind of numbers i'm putting with this setup? also ~~>mcneil did you find any difference w/ the diff software, injectors, maf valve springs and retainers? i was told w/ the setup i'm running now which i'm somewhat content with i dont need the injectors, maf, valve springs on retainers since my mods aren't that crazy. 
thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I would guess you put down 145-150whp and equivalent tq. 
The only reason I have the dual valve springs and titanium retainers in there is because before I had the s/c I was running a tt268 cam and it was required. The car rev's safer in the higher rpm's. I think it feels smoother. You have to think becuase the retainers are lightweight have some sort of effect on your valvetrain's performance.
As for the software, I talked to Jeff Atwood about it and he told me that he thought it would be necessary for more boost. He told me the Neuspeed software wasn't much different than the na software. So with the tuning package I have I am capable of running more boost without the possiblity of running lean. I definitely noticed a difference after my car was tuned, ran 100% smoother. 
I saw a 15whp and 16tq increase when I did tuning, smaller pulley, and exhaust.
So some may think my excess mods aren't worth it, but I know I can push this blower to the limit with this setup and that is what I intended to do.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

New unit for sale; just replaced by Neuspeed under warranty...link here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3951179
I also have the fenner tensioner that will be included in the kit, software on MKIV ecu, neuspeed cams for MKIV 2liter, and Snow Performance MAF based progessive controller...email me at [email protected] if interested


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

Quick question.
I notice alot of people using a Fenner Drives pulley for the tensioner. These pulleys are pretty difficult to locate, But I just so happen to have come across 2 serp belt tensioner pulleys from a corrado. It is a little larger than the neuspeed pulley, but I am wondering if anyone thinks it might not work?
What are the measurements of the fenner pulley?
Here are the pics of the corrado pulley taken next to the neuspeed pulley:


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

If no one responds by the time I get home from work then I'll measure mine for you.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Excellent, Thank you very much.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

It is approximately 3.5" or 8.9cm. I didn't take it off but used a piece of string to measure the diameter and mark with my finger tips then transfered to a tap measure. That is why it is the appoximate measurement. Goodluck, let us know if they work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Good (and depending on price, Bad) news.
According to ETKA, that pulley I have has a diameter of 90mm. Which equates to 3.54 inches. So this should work great. The only problem is that it looks like the bolt hole in the middle is just a scoche too small for the bolt to pass through. Easily remedied with a dremel or drill.
So here's the next question:
How much does the Fenner Drives pulley cost?
List price on the pulley I found is $58.75.
If anyone thinks this is a viable (and cheaper) solution This is the supercharger tensioner pulley for a G60 corrado, Any year.
The Vw part number is 074-145-278-E.
I think I am gonna keep both of these just incase something goes wrong with the first one. It never hurts to have a back up.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Just to throw in my $.02, I just finished installing my Snow Performance H2O injection and all I can say is WOW!
I am using the 100ml/min nozzle at 150 psi. I am injecting before the rotors about 4-5" before the throttle body. My start voltage is set at a hair below 2.5v and the full voltage is set at 4.25v. I am still fine tuning the settings but I am very pleased with where they are at now. 
The car feels much much stronger and after I run the crap out of it, the charger and lower intake manifold are cool to the touch.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Fast VW)*

Good to know. Thanks for that useful info.
I was wondering where to set up the voltages so I don't blow up my motor. LOL.
On a side note, while I wait to install my charger, will the water/meth injection do anything for a N/A 2.0 AEG?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Small update:
Was going to add some timing yesterday to the car but guess what...IM STILL PULLING TIMING. And cylinder 4 was pulling 14degrees which is not good at all. Lets just hope a new set of plugs fix that. Oh and I think if all goes well with that then I'll put in the 175cc nozzel, from what I've been told the 100cc is too small.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Funny you mention changing to the 175 ml/min nozzle. Mine will be here in a couple of days. I am not able to get enough H2O with the 100 ml/min above 4500 rpms. I have mine set to start at 2.5v and the full voltage at 2.75v. The car runs great up to 4000 rpm but by 4500 rpm I can tell it is pulling timing. Hopefully with a bigger nozzle and readjustment of the full voltage I can fix that.
Have you noticed any issues with injecting before the throttle body?


_Modified by Fast VW at 8:44 AM 8-11-2008_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I have not noticed anything, nor do I know what I should be looking for???? But after changing the plugs my knock sensors are still above 1volt (is this normal) and I am still pulling timing. I guess I'll try the bigger nozzel and see if that helps. I think I might need to do a leakdown test...


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*

You (and I) probably wouldn't be able to tell any problems from injecting before the rotors unless we open the charger up to inspect the rotor group. And hopefully we wouldn't see any issues then either!
I received the 175ml nozzle yesterday, installed it, and it is too much water. I had a start voltage of 2.75 and a full voltage of 5.0 and it did not run as strong at WOT on level ground. And if I was going up a steep hill, (i.e. engine under heavy load), part throttle, boost or no boost, around 3500 rpm I would get bad missfires. I switched back to the 100ml nozzle. I am just going to do a little more tweaking with the voltages and then I am done messing with it!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I switched my setup over to boost and it ran pretty well with the 175nozzel. I have it set to start at 5psi and full at 9psi. I did not do any vag logs to see what my cylinder retard was but I'm sure it was a little better. 
And once yesterday when I was low on meth I was going up a hill in boost and my car just made a loud popping noise under full throttle. It scared me and I did not get into boost for the remander of the ride. I think that because I was low on meth and went up a hill it shifted the fluid in my resevoir and stopped spraying for a split second.... I hope.


----------



## streetsk8r0924 (Jan 11, 2006)

i found this thread about a week ago and have been reading a couple of pages a day at work and its great because i am looking to get the s/c this winter what i was wondering is if ne one that watches this thread has c2 software with the s/c? also if so i was wonder what some of the pros and cons are in comparison to the neuspeed software that comes with the charger... if i missed this info or just didnt get to it yet a link to that page would be greatly appricated thanks


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I am pretty positive I am one of the only people in this thread running the C2 software if not the only person running it on a MKIV. 
The advantage to the software is that you know your car will always be getting the correct amount of fuel when you increase the boost. I am sure if you have read this thread you have seen people trying out different fueling options (RRFPR, etc) with not much success. I can tell you from personal experience that my car runs in stioch in boost and in vacume which is excellent. 
My car runs awesome in vacume as well as in boost. I saw a 15whp increase with the C2 setup and 2.6 pulley.


----------



## streetsk8r0924 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

thanks i really appricate the info i was checking out ur thread with the dyno info... 2 question... 1 did u have the meth set up when u did the dyno run, and 2 can u send me a link to the video i clicked the box with the video and nothing happened


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*

McNeil,
Thanks for your input. I am currently in the middle of a supercharger install as well.
I bought a used supercharger from AutoCrosser11 but it didn't come with any software (or ECM) so I am stuck finding that on my own. I have contacted Neuspeed and they want $499 for the software while C2 wanted $325, IIRC, Maybe it was $375.
My only question is they also suggest 42# injectors with their kit. I have a set of stock AWP injectors which are 30# injectors and I am wondering if thosewill be sufficient. I just can't spring $699 for the tune plus injectors.
Unfortunately my budget only allows the C2 tune plus the 30# AWP injectors I have or the neuspeed tune with the stock AEG injectors.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (streetsk8r0924)*

OBDII Mk3 but,
NS software worked well WOT AFR 12:1 from 2000 to 6000rpm.
NS was a little rich at part throttle. (Mine was the first "J" suffix ECU to run the kit. The code has been tweaked.)
2.3" pulley is too much for the stock injectors. C2 30# is working well with Aquamist.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (streetsk8r0924)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsk8r0924* »_thanks i really appricate the info i was checking out ur thread with the dyno info... 2 question... 1 did u have the meth set up when u did the dyno run, and 2 can u send me a link to the video i clicked the box with the video and nothing happened

No, I did not have the meth setup on that dyno. And I have still not dynoed with the meth. 
This link should work.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_McNeil,
Thanks for your input. I am currently in the middle of a supercharger install as well.
I bought a used supercharger from AutoCrosser11 but it didn't come with any software (or ECM) so I am stuck finding that on my own. I have contacted Neuspeed and they want $499 for the software while C2 wanted $325, IIRC, Maybe it was $375.
My only question is they also suggest 42# injectors with their kit. I have a set of stock AWP injectors which are 30# injectors and I am wondering if thosewill be sufficient. I just can't spring $699 for the tune plus injectors.
Unfortunately my budget only allows the C2 tune plus the 30# AWP injectors I have or the neuspeed tune with the stock AEG injectors.

I am pretty sure C2's software ONLY is $375, then the 42lb injectors which you must run are around $250, and then you must run a 3" MAF housing ($30-75 depending on whether you get a aluminum or VR6 housing). I am almost positive that the car will not run properly with 30lb injectors and and a 42lb injector tune. Maybe you should shoot Jefnes (Jeff Atwood) a PM and ask him personally since it is his tune.
Goodluck


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Unfortunately it seems you are right.
Jeff's tune is designed around the 42# injectors. So he says it will not run right with anything else. So I will have to save up and get a set.
The VR6 MAF housing should be easily obtainable. Although, Wouldn't I also need a VR6 airbox lid and a way to hook it up to my intake tube?
How is that accomplished?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

When I first got the setup as a quick fix I got a silicone adaptor that went from the housing to the plastic accordian. I was able to get the silicone adaptor to sit perfectly around the accordian, then I put a 3" cone filter on the other end of the sensor. 0 for style points, but it got the job done.
This is the old setup with a 3" billet housing, same thing though.








Now I have a straight 3" intake tube that was made.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Hey everyone, I have been trolling this thread on and off for a while now, and have been contemplating a Neuspeed charger since I go my car in 2006. Its a 2000 Jetta with AEG and oil consumption now turning 93000 miles. Would it be worth getting the supercharger or will that just hasten the death of the motor? Have there been any installs on cars with this kind of mileage with no problems or have they just brought on more trouble? I would love the get the blower... but I need the car to be reliable. I'm a poor college student lol, and my parents are not too keen on me blowing money on my car.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I put the blower on with 105k and have had no major problems. Make sure your car's maintenance is up to date though (timing belt, water pump, etc).


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

awesome... i figured if i do the super charger, ill probably do a different cam and change the lifters, timing belt, and ignition at the same time. the water pump was done about 20k ago.
reading a few pages back, has the 268/260 thrown a light on the mkiv's


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it does.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

Holy crap this thread is still going?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Haha, yes. There are a few left, I think the torch has been pasted to the next generation.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I just cant believe this thread has been going on so long and I *still* havn't decided if I want a smaller pulley haha


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Do it.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I'm just worried cause I live in So Cal...its been 95+ degrees the past week or so...and my supercharger really doesn't like it. and with 105,000 miles on her, I don't know if she'll take much more of a beating than 6 psi in 90 and above weather...but then again winter is coming...
PS where do you get these pulleys now?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...11241
Anyone have pics of the intercooler that actually work?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I think there was one guy in Hawai who ran an intercooler for a while but he got rid of the setup because he could never get it to run right. 
If your looking for the 2.6 then neuspeed, but if your looking for anything smaller then pulleyboys.com


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

Yah I think I'll start off with the neuspeed 2.6 (found it for $80)
But as for the intercooler thing, Does anyone have pictures on there hard drive? Curious as to how this was accomplished...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Whatever happened to MBN (Will)?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Thats a good question?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

wait, for the 2.6 pulley do you need a smaller belt?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

At first I re-used to the original belt but after a while it began to slip and I was loosing boost. Put on a smaller belt/larger tensioner combo and it worked wonders.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*

well, Hopefully people are still viewing this thread. Because I have another question.
It has taken me long enough to collect all the pieces I need to install this supercharger, and I am down to one last thing.
Considering I bought this kit used, of course it didn't come with everything it did when it was new.
Do I really need to neuspeed bolts, "special" neoprene washers, and the "special" intake manifold gasket?
Or can I buy the correct length bolts, regular washers, and a standard intake manifold gasket (maybe sprayed with copper spray gasket sealer).
I am hoping to have everything I need to have this installed by my birthday (Jan 24th). That would make me a very happy individual indeed.....


----------



## natemarquis (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

_Modified by natemarquis at 12:55 AM 12-5-2008_


----------



## natemarquis (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

Well, that's the end. I haven't finished reading something I have started in a loooong time... Although, I was beginning to feel deja vu towards the end (Last 40 or so pages). People began asking the same questions I had seen earlier in the thread, and now that all the pioneers have moved on, the thread seems stuck in repeats.
That being said, this thread _is_ full of invaluable information for someone willing to read it who wants to try the NS supercharger setup. I just bought a used setup from Peter Tong this past week, and I should have it on my car within the month. Since I chose the Neuspeed route for the reliability and practicallity factor, I am glad that I know what I can run, what has been run, what is safe, and what to expect. 
I am really excited about this kit. 40-50 hp over my stock 95 is amazing for a bolt on- and especially so with one that gives great reliability and decent fuel mileage. Since I don't want to put muchos deniro into bottom end work, transmissions, clutches, and differentials, I'm glad an option for a moderate increase in power exists. I don't want a 12 second track car, I am just sick of lumbering onto the freeways and being bullied by SUVs when two lanes merge into one around the city: Just because they are bigger, and the stock 2.0 is just that slow.
I got some new big brakes, a set of 16 inch tires and wheels, an Autotech ClubSport suspension set up - and of course the Neuspeed Supercharger - I am psyched for my "new," reliable, Porcelain Blue MK3 daily driver!










_Modified by natemarquis at 12:44 AM 12-5-2008_


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I've had it for a year now and still lovin it


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

I do not think the bolts will matter, but the intake manifold gasket that comes with the kit is more of a spacer than a gasket. I would go ahead and get the intake manifold "gasket" from them. But everything else I think you should be able to manage with a local hardware store.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

They only ask like $0.25 apiece for the neoprene washers. They're worth the coin I think.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Ohh ey, If they are that cheap, I will go ahead and get them and do it right.
I just sent them (and gary) an email asking for a small price list of parts I need before I attempt installation.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

I bought my SC kit used and missing parts as well.

_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_asking for a small price list of parts I need before I attempt installation.

Bend over.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well, If the programming in any indication, you may be right. However, I may get lucky. It is only stuff like the "special" washers, Carb Sticker, Coolant hose bracketand a couple other really small items.
I know the sticker is $9.25 and the special washers are only about .25 cents. So I may get lucky.
Any recommendations on spark plugs with a 2.6" pulley and W/M injection?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*

Sticker?! You don't need to be ordering anything man..
A zip tie works perfectly well for a coolant hose bracket. Post up a list of everything you're missing.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*

Well, I wasn't sure about the coolant support bracket. But I suppose I could always make something out of sheet stock. I just figured if it was less than $10 with the rest of my order it wouldn't be a big deal.
Other than that, I am missing the neporene backed washers, spark plugs, check valve, and I DO actually need the CARB sticker. In order to get smogged (or if I get pulled over) I need to be able to prove that it is smog lega or I run the risk of getting a ticket (and/or sent to a smog referee). And those guys are *******s.
remember, I do live in California.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I would run Denso IK24's.


----------



## natemarquis (May 16, 2006)

*2.4 pulley*

Just a quick (maybe?) question:
First off, I love my kit. This super cold air we're having in upstate NY right now is awesome for boost.
If I run the revs out (6800-ish rpm), I will hit 13-14psi. Unfortunately, this boost is in the stratosphere when driving around town. At 6800 rpm in second gear I am doing about 60 mph- not really city friendly.
With a 2.4 pulley the charger could put out this much boost closer to the stock red-line. My car used to hit fuel cutoff at around 5800ish rpm. It would be much more useful for me to have more torque down low, and with the 2.4 pulley this would be the case. However, I don't want the ability to accidentally go over 13psi (which would most likely damage the engine on 93 octane with no water/meth injection) or over-rev the charger. 
Q: Is there a chip, or would it be possible to lower the red-line/fuel cutoff to near stock and run a 2.4 pulley without Aquamist? This would be a max boost of around 13-ish psi (correct?), 5800-ish rpm red-line, and 4-5psi of boost around 2200 rpm...
I understand this would sacrifice a few peak hp, but the torque curve would be moved down by the smaller pulley... Maybe this is more complicated than I am making it (I've never seen an efficiency curve for this blower)
Thanks guys,
-Nate 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.4 pulley (natemarquis)*

I played around with an adjustable timing belt gear and was able to raise and lower max boost by adjusting the gear. You may want to consider doing this. I don't know if you can get a chip to lower the redline. However, you can use a tool like V-Tune, UniSettings, or Lemmiwinks to lower the max speed.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well, I can confirm that the G60 belt tensioner pulley will work on the Neuspeed tenstioner bracket. It makes the belt a little tight to get on, and I am easily able to tension it to 35ft-lbs and have room available on both sides of the pulley.
There are a few very small problems though.
The first one is that the offset of the pulley is MUCH different from that of the neuspeed pulley. I had to lathe down the tensioner roller bushing to get the new roller sit where it was supposed to sit. I will try to get pics tomorrow when I go back to finish the job.
The next problem is that the bolt that goes through the original pulley and bushing is a hair too big. And to make matters worse, the metal plate that makes up the inside of the pulley is a VERY hard metal. Much too difficult to just drill. If you know someone who can cut this out just a little bit, That would be the best way.
I used a smaller grade 10.8 bolt that would go all the way through and put locktite and 2 jam nuts on it. I wanted to make sure this would not be coming loose.
I currently have a 2.4" pulley, a lightweight (NOT underdriven) pulley on the crank, and W/M injection. So, Hopefully very soon I will be giving my impressions of my first ever supercharged car.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I think there was one guy in Hawai who ran an intercooler for a while but he got rid of the setup because he could never get it to run right. 
If your looking for the 2.6 then neuspeed, but if your looking for anything smaller then pulleyboys.com

Wow I cannot believe this thread is still going....... Well to tell you the truth, I got rid of it because boost is so addicting..... I went turbo.... The car ran fine, and it sounded really crazy with the intercooler..... Sounded like a beast, a LOUD SHREAK!!!!!
Here's some old pics!


----------



## mk111volf (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

So I just finished reading this whole thread (three 12 hour shifts at work)... Great stuff in here! 
I have a few questions for people that live in restrictive smog areas (mainly CA):
Has anyone with an SC and CAM passed smog?
What about passing smog with a 2.6 pulley?

C.A.R.B. is really the biggest reason I'm consider the NS SC (unless I find a 1.8t or vr6 first).


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (mk111volf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk111volf* »_So I just finished reading this whole thread (three 12 hour shifts at work)... Great stuff in here! 
I have a few questions for people that live in restrictive smog areas (mainly CA):
Has anyone with an SC and CAM passed smog?
What about passing smog with a 2.6 pulley?

C.A.R.B. is really the biggest reason I'm consider the NS SC (unless I find a 1.8t or vr6 first). 

The SC in stock form is C.A.R.B. certified. Check with Neuspeed.


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger Maintenance (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_With 40,000 miles on the charger, Magnuson recommends checking the oil for signs of premature wear. Well, to check the oil you have to remove the charger since the oil plug is on the bottom of the nose. If I'm going to do that, I might as well change the oil.
Magnuson has a maintenance kit which is comprised of oil, Loc-tite gasket eliminator (liquid gasket), a gear coupler, and a new oil plug. It's called a Service Kit Molygard Coupler-100 Oil Fill (part no. 26-00-00-001). Here's a picture:








I removed the eight bolts and noticed two were longer than the others. I made note of their positions.








I drained the oil first and noticed it was time for a change! The old oil is on the right. I replaced the Molygard Coupler with the new one.








And finally, what the insides of the charger nose looks like.
















All in all, it took a couple of hours to change are replace everything. I made a couple of calls to Magnuson just to check on bolt torque, etc. because the kit didn't come with instructions. So make note that the nose bolt torque is 20 ft-lbs. Also, all the bolt and allen wrench are in SAE standard sizes (i.e., American), not metric.

_Modified by JettaRed at 7:28 AM 5-26-2003_

Bill do you still have the pics of the service done
to the SC ? thanks.
By the way great thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

My god, I just lost like 2 hours trying to find out if the homemade water injection system ever got built.
Did it? Eh?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (Raketemensch)*

Does anyone have a part number for a replacement belt which may be available locally???
Mine just broke, and I need a replacement for the alternator, air-con, power steering and blower to function for the drive home!!!
Also, my pulley has worked loose... does anyone have a stock 2.8 pulley that they can sell?
Cheers,
Keith


----------



## buckeyemew (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*

Hi Jettared and everyone, 
i'm a new guy here just got my MK4 supercharged couple months ago. i have few questions here and hope you guys can help me with. 
here is my engine set up; KnN cool air system, power pulley kit, NC supercharger 2.6" pulley, custom made header, 2.25" custom made downpipe without pre-cat, 2.25" midpipe with free flow mid-cat, supersprint catback.
My car is running strong so far but i installed a boost gauge (from BSR) last week to check my boost level, i see there is problem compare with other people posted here.
at 2,000 -4,000 RPM, boost level around 2 - 3psi
at 4,000 - 6,000 RPM, boost level around 3.5 - 4psi
at 6,000 - 6,500 RPM, boost level jumps up very fast to 7 - 8psi
Temperture right now in my city is around 90-95Fahrenheit...pretty hot here in China








question 1-
is that boost level looks normal to you guys? if i put back the pre-cat to my car to get more back pressure, would i get the boost level higher at low end / lower RPM?
question 2-
i saw the post here see some people would get 5psi at 3,000 - 4,000RPM, that's what i want to have the boost level start early at the low end to get more low end torque. any suggestion?
question 3-
some people said the bypass valve problem would be one of the reasons that cause low boost number. how i'm going to know if the bypass valve is working properly?
please help







, many thanks!!









_Modified by buckeyemew at 12:52 PM 9-3-2009_

_Modified by buckeyemew at 12:25 PM 9-4-2009_


_Modified by buckeyemew at 8:33 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (buckeyemew)*

The freeer-breathing the exhaust, the lower the boost levels which are typically seen.
Basically, you can think of it this way: the exhaust isn't 'backing-up' so much, and is flowing more air though the engine, which reduces the absolute pressure at the intake manifold. -With a positive-displacement blower, this means that you may very likely be doing BETTER than someone who is getting HIGHER boost readings at their intake manifold.
Keith


----------



## buckeyemew (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

Hi Keith,
thanks for your reply. i have more questions here...
do you mean i'm running better than higher boost level reading at the high RPM?
what about if i put back the pre-cat on my car? do you think i would get higher boost reading and better low end power? 
i want my car has more low end power, because driving too fast in city and highway and rev up to red line is just not pratical for my daliy driving. Any suggestion? thanks!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (buckeyemew)*

Well, you actually get POWER from how much the engine FLOWS, not from how much back-pressure you build in the manifold... if you see what I mean.
Now if you have a low-boosting blower, of course the engine flows less and you get less power... but you can also get lower manifold pressure by having an engine which is able to EXTRACT the exhaust gases better, and draw more of a charge into the combustion chamber by drawing more gas out of the manifold.... -hope that makes sense.
Now, I can't tell you without measuring gas flow whether yours is low-boost or not, but -given that you've got a freer-flowing exhaust on there, a slightly lower manifold pressure seems fairly reasonable to expect, and since your pressure isn't depressingly low, I'd say you seem to be in reasonable shape. 
You can probably spend money having everything measured if you really want to, but -just reckoning on my thumbs here from what you've told us- I think that you're probably in pretty good shape. -You've got a freer exhaust, and you still have boost... -Sounds good to me.
As for torque at different rev bands due to pre-cat back-pressures etc, you trade torque in one part of the band for torque in another, and (in simple terms) peak HORSEPOWER is generally higher when the torque peak is further UP the rev band... so I'd summarize it this way:
The only way to answer a "what-if" question is to try it and see... Would you LIKE one way more than another? -Hell, I can't tell you! -You couldn't really GUESS it yourself, you have to try it. -But if it were me, and I'd freed-up the exhaust path, I'd probably leave it alone, rather than changing everything too often... that way madness lies!








Keith


----------



## buckeyemew (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

Thanks for your help here Keith. i think will study about this a little more before i decide whether to put a high flow cat on or not. just in case i decided to do it, i'll post the result here for MK4 2.0 fans for reference. (i guess i would try it anyway







)


----------



## Cbryan726 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (2kjettaguy)*

i have been checking out the neuspeed supercharger for my 02 jetta mk4 2.0L(completely stock). but i wasnt sure if the motor would hold it. would i need 2 do if i want 2 get the supercharger?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cbryan726* »_i have been checking out the neuspeed supercharger for my 02 jetta mk4 2.0L(completely stock). but i wasnt sure if the motor would hold it. would i need 2 do if i want 2 get the supercharger?


do yourself a favor...get a turbo kit. but first do some reading in the 2.0 forum...you'll find your motor will hold just fine.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
do yourself a favor...get a turbo kit. but first do some reading in the 2.0 forum...you'll find your motor will hold just fine.

This man speaks the truth. Take it from a previously Neuspeed SC guy... a turbo setup is way, way better than the SC kit.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SMG8vT)*

bump so SMG is not last post on this thread too


----------



## irishgli (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

About 1/2 way thru this thread reading, great info! I just bought a mk3 2.0 with the neuspeed charger on it, using the 2.4 pulley. 
My question is, what kind of milage is to be expected? Right now with the charger, 2.4 pulley, cat-back exhaust, i'm getting 16mpg city.... is this normal?


_Modified by irishgli at 8:42 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishgli* »_About 1/2 way thru this thread reading, great info! I just bought a mk3 2.0 with the neuspeed charger on it, using the 2.4 pulley. 
My question is, what kind of milage is to be expected? Right now with the charger, 2.4 pulley, cat-back exhaust, i'm getting 16mpg city.... is this normal?



ouch....i run a ~280 hp turbo setup and i can still get 24mpg
i know with the charger you dont have a choice if your in boost or not but still seems low to me


----------



## irishgli (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

yea, seems low to me too. There is a strong smell of gas in the cabin, i'm wondering if when the fuel pump was replaced they didnt put a new seal in, or if mabye my crankcase vent hose is cracked or bad.


----------



## skidmk2 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (mk111volf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk111volf* »_So I just finished reading this whole thread (three 12 hour shifts at work)... Great stuff in here! 
I have a few questions for people that live in restrictive smog areas (mainly CA):
Has anyone with an SC and CAM passed smog?
What about passing smog with a 2.6 pulley?

C.A.R.B. is really the biggest reason I'm consider the NS SC (unless I find a 1.8t or vr6 first). 

Passed CA smog w my SC and CAM with no problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

find a 1.8 or a VR first man.....way more worth your wile as far as CARB and fast go


----------



## irishgli (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

i pass smog w/ the 2.4" pulley, not sure if previous owner put a cam in or not yet, not had the time to pull the charger and valve cover yet.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: High-altitude pulley for NS Supercharger (JettaRed)*

Thought it might be time for a little wake-up from the dead.


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what I did here besides the ugly hoses on the rear of the motor, lol..


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

EuroTrashin said:


> Can anyone tell me what I did here besides the ugly hoses on the rear of the motor, lol..


 You took a picture? Do I win?


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

Fast VW said:


> You took a picture? Do I win?


 Well besides the mkIII lower intake manfold and supercharger on a mkIV engine, you're pretty close, lol.


----------



## EuroTrashin (Jan 22, 2008)

anyone got a good video of how the neuspeed supercharger sounds like? mine is super loud, just want to make sure i didn't do something wrong. k, thanks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Try this: Supercharger Sounds

Your SC should not be real loud, but you will be able to hear it. Some belts make a whistling noise. My sound was recorded in the engine bay, not the passenger compartment.


----------



## 647mk4GTI8v (May 16, 2010)

*Supercharged build advice for AEG GTI (Thanks for reading)*

Hi guys I just bought a mkIV GTI 2L 8v AEG. It is high mileage and plan to replace all the internals with oversized forged goods. I would like to supercharge the car and make atleast 250HP. Is the NS charger the only one that will fit this engine? What kind of power were you making on smaller pulley? My car will only be driven weekends from time to time so I do not mind some limitations if it gives more hp? I appreciate any help as I would like to be able AutoX, Track, and cruise occasionally.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

It's doubtful you'll make 250 with the SC, especially since this SC does not have an easy way to intercool it. Also, max boost is around 12 psi with a 2.4" pulley and is way beyond the efficiency threshold. The SC takes about 25 hp to build 12 psi at 6500 rpm--that's a lot. There are some centrifugal chargers around that may work better for what you want. For that kind of HP, you should think about turboing it.


----------



## mark memory (May 12, 2005)

Subscribed. I am not sure if you have been in the thread I have started recently. I am still trying to figure out all the details to add a Lysholm to my ABA swapped mk2.


----------



## unc1185 (Dec 20, 2008)

Just throwing it out there....I wanna buy a 2.6 Pulley if anyone has one lying around..


----------



## unc1185 (Dec 20, 2008)

Got a 2.4 instead  Bye Bye VrWhat?


----------



## supajut (Aug 3, 2010)

I have scoured this thread but cannot find out how much oil the supercharger takes on refill. Any help?


----------



## unc1185 (Dec 20, 2008)

This is " " from JettaRed, the creator of this thread who prob has most of the knowledge on this charger... 

Magnuson would not sell me a maintenance kit, but did say I could get supercharger oil from my local Pontiac or GM dealer. The GM part number is #12345982. 

Pg 100 I believe.. Altho It does not say how much, IMHO unless you have leaked, you should put around the same amount that comes out, maybe a little more its a tough call..


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Just talked to Magnuson on the phone and the tech guy said it should be just below 4oz. He said when filling it do not let the fluid leak out of the hole, fill it just below that level. :beer:


----------



## supajut (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

figured I would ask. There is no way to adapt a NS supercharger to a 16v head? I like the one piece design and simplicity of the charger, but really like the flow of a 16v.


----------



## andrewduffield23 (Jul 21, 2009)

does any1 on here know how to get the inner snout bearing of the shaft so i can replace it


----------



## advash (Aug 27, 2002)

WOW What a thread... 

I have to admit I didn't read every post, seems like a lot of asking of the same Q and updates over the past few years of info... So I apologize for re asking Q but here goes

#1 As far as I can tell nothing needs to be done to the motor other than to install the system. Correct?
#2 I didn't really see any feedback on millage? not that I need TDI numbers but I also don't want to drop insane amounts. Does millage stay similar to stock?
#3 Anybody have a complete system for sale?
#4 I’m just looking for a little more pep, not trying to race every car I see on the road, Other than those who really want 300+ hp happy with their setup? I don’t want to end up with a maintenance nightmare either. 

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

advash said:


> WOW What a thread...
> 
> I have to admit I didn't read every post, seems like a lot of asking of the same Q and updates over the past few years of info... So I apologize for re asking Q but here goes
> 
> ...




The ECU needs to be upgraded with software to adjust timing and fueling. You may need to go with a 4 bar fuel pressure regulator if you decide to go with a smaller pulley. If possible, a boost gauge and an air/fuel gauge should be added.
Mileage stays close to stock, but your foot probably won't. Generally, if you increase horsepower, you need more fuel. And, with more hp, you have more aggressive driving.
Can't answer that one.
Well, the SC will give you noticeable performance improvement. And once bitten, you're infected--there's no cure!


----------



## andrewduffield23 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I have a question for someone.. does anyone know how to get ahold of the guy that got the intercooler set up made.. ide like to work something out with him:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

The guy's user name was *joeZX6*. If you search, he hasn't posted in over _seven_ years, so you may have a hard time reaching him.


----------



## jcthelight (Feb 5, 2010)

JettaRed said:


> The guy's user name was *joeZX6*. If you search, he hasn't posted in over _seven_ years, so you may have a hard time reaching him.


 Hey jettared i was unable to see the pics of your wmi setup im doing that real soon and also did you end up running a nozzle before and after the charger?


----------



## shane_kid88 (May 8, 2010)

*mk3 obd2 aba supercharged*

hi i have a mk3 2.0 obd2 aba golf 260 cam, headers, bored throttle body, cold air, stage 3 clutch, recently put mk4 supercharger kit on and i have problems, if i hold throttle steady between 2 and 3000rpms engine misses and goes up and down, as soon as you give it the little extra it will free rev no problem, running 2.6 inch pulley and 1.9td 5 speed trans long gears, first 3 gears work good 4th and 5th buck and go on like crazy, new plugs wires cap, rotor button, tryed different coils, mafs, tryed stock ecu tune and my cam tune and the neuspeed tune all have same low end miss which i never had before car worked great for over a year. im lost running the plugs that came with kit


----------



## _moose_ (Oct 5, 2008)

Im running a ns charger on my 05.5. It have variable timming on it. Wase able to make the whole set pu work but still want more power. my charge will sit at 5 psi all the way through my rpm band. I start picking boost at 2500 rpm once I passed 3000 it pins 5 psi. I already have the high altitude pulley with the p-flow chip and intake. I'd like to put a solid timing head on but I don't even know if it's possible, haven't done any internal work like a cam or anything but still wondering if that would even be plausible on the fact with variable timing head. if anyone has some info on how to help me out of the really cool for now peace out.


----------



## andrewduffield23 (Jul 21, 2009)

bumping an old thread again but, anyone ever try throwing one on a 16v head by making a custom intake mani ?


----------



## jlee7 (Oct 29, 2010)

*NS Supercharger*

is there any way i can throw this on a BBW engine?


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

I guess I can throw this up. I recently had the car on the dyno this weekend to see what the numbers were since the last time I was there. Since the last time the changes are: EIP BVH, 30 lbs injectors, Brospeed header, C2 software, P&P lower manifold, and the cam gear set to -2


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

eurican said:


> I guess I can throw this up. I recently had the car on the dyno this weekend to see what the numbers were since the last time I was there. Since the last time the changes are: EIP BVH, 30 lbs injectors, Brospeed header, C2 software, P&P lower manifold, and the cam gear set to -2


specs?? Those numbers are pretty good


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

What do you mean by specs....I listed what I have done in the previous post. I also have the 2.6" pulley, TT exhaust, 256 cam, swiss cheesed airbox...


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

eurican said:


> What do you mean by specs....I listed what I have done in the previous post. I also have the 2.6" pulley, TT exhaust, 256 cam, swiss cheesed airbox...


Specs of the car. cam? exhaust? pulley size? W/M? cold air/ram air/swiss cheese. But you already answered those lol


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## corrado9184 (Oct 17, 2007)

I figured I would join this never ending forum by saying that I picked up a Used Neuspeed charger about two weeks ago. I installed it on my 95 Jetta and am happy with the results. I believe it has a 2.6 inch Pulley since i hit a solid 9psi at redline and almost 4psi right off. The only thing i noticed was an Increased vibration at 4000rpm, not sure if its due to the supercharger or the new engine mounts. When the charger was installed i took a peak at the oil and the charger rotated nicely, but I was in too much of a hurry to enjoy it. I ordered the maintenance kit but it had not come in at the time of the install. My current setup is;


272 TT cam and valve springs
Techtonics high flow valves (slightly bigger then stock, have to look up the size again) 
Mild Port and Polish
Header
2 1/4 TT Cat back exhaust with magnflow muffler
Vr6 Cat
TT adjustable cam gear set at zero.
Neuspeed Supercharger kit (2.6 pulley i think) 
K&N drop in filter
Insulated intake gasket from BFI
BFI .5 motor mounts
R32 control arm bushings
80% O2O shim kit
Neuspeed front and rear sway bars, front strut tower brace and soft sport springs.
Converted to OBD II (wiring harness issue when I first had the car!!!!)


Now I just need a better clutch, when i hit 9psi in 3rd,4th and 5th the stock clutch slips! So If any of you know of a good cheap clutch, let me know. Otherwise has anyone else running a 272 cam with this charger? I originally picked it up when the car was running NA with an AEG intake manifold.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

How do you like the .5 mounts? I am looking into picking up a set for my car.


----------



## corrado9184 (Oct 17, 2007)

I like them so far,i have very little vibration below 4000, above that I get a noticeable vibration. Dont know whats causing it. Maybe the charger, I am not sure but the engine does not jump around like it use to. My wife does not like them or the sport springs.


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

this has prolly been covered but those of you running the 2.6" pulley did u get a smaller belt too?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

I ran the 2.6 on the standard belt without issue.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

I ran a 2.4 on the "stock" belt without any issues. The MKIIIs have the advantage of the automatic tensioner. I currently have a shorter belt on but I have noticed no difference.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

How do you like the 2.4" pulley? What other mods do you have with it?


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

The 2.4 pulley is pretty cool.

I have:
1. 2.4 pulley
2. AT270 cam
3. Autotech catback SS exhaust (the old single tip design)
4. C2 motorsports 30# injectors and tune
5. Stage 3 Snow Performance MAX-MPG water injection kit
6. Lower temp thermstat and fan switch
7. Vibratechnics motor mounts

Here it is:


----------



## corrado9184 (Oct 17, 2007)

*......*

update... I had my supercharger off the other day and measured the pulley and found the size stamped in it. Impossible to see while it was on the car, I have a 2.8 inch stock pulley. So I am looking for a 2.6 or 2.4 inch pulley for a reasonable price.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I ran into this thread while surfing the forum, researching a turbo project I'm doing. 
I had a Neuspeed charger several years back. Tons of fun!
Here's a video that I've kept alive on YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV0LVTfpeTU


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

any 1 have the pictures from changing the oil on their charger?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

pics of the used oil? Or are you after pics of the process?


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi All, 

Question about the by-pass valve. What is the best way to test this, and what are some tell tale signs of it no longer working. 

(Background) car suddenly will no longer idle correctly, the valve is fluttering open and idling around 600 rpms. Once you get moving the car will drive relatively OK, however the charger has quit producing any power. I have checked all vacuum lines. 

(Edit for answer) Tensioner failed and valves were consumed.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

do you have a boost and/or vacuum gauge on the car?


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

blubayou said:


> do you have a boost and/or vacuum gauge on the car?


 Not hooked up, if I do hook it up what should I be looking for?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

idling and cruising you shouldn't see boost, only vacuum. When you hit the loud pedal, you should go from vacuum into boost, then back to vacuum when you let off. Before tearing things apart, I'd hook up the gauge (very easy) and see when you do and don't have boost. 

There is a brass orifice inside the nipple on the bypass valve (where the vac line connect from the charger/manifold). This brass orifice has a pretty small opening, which I believe slows/smooths the reaction of the bypass valve. I'd pull that hose off and check to see if something is obstructing that opening. When pulling off the hose, the brass orifice may pull off with it, so check inside the hose for it if it isn't in the bypass valve nipple. If the orifice is blocked, I think you'd be stuck in boost (no recirculation) which may cause issues at idle. 

I'd check on the boost/vac situation, but I wouldn't rule out that you may have some other issue and the bypass valve (i.e vacuum) is fluttering as a result of that.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

blubayou said:


> idling and cruising you shouldn't see boost, only vacuum. When you hit the loud pedal, you should go from vacuum into boost, then back to vacuum when you let off. Before tearing things apart, I'd hook up the gauge (very easy) and see when you do and don't have boost.
> 
> There is a brass orifice inside the nipple on the bypass valve (where the vac line connect from the charger/manifold). This brass orifice has a pretty small opening, which I believe slows/smooths the reaction of the bypass valve. I'd pull that hose off and check to see if something is obstructing that opening. When pulling off the hose, the brass orifice may pull off with it, so check inside the hose for it if it isn't in the bypass valve nipple. If the orifice is blocked, I think you'd be stuck in boost (no recirculation) which may cause issues at idle.
> 
> I'd check on the boost/vac situation, but I wouldn't rule out that you may have some other issue and the bypass valve (i.e vacuum) is fluttering as a result of that.


 Looks like I jumped timing and bent some valves... end of that story.


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

anyone have a part number for a belt if i want to bypass the A/C compressor? (with a 2.6" pulley)


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

any1?


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

These Venom coolers are very interesting. They have listing for the Jackson racing, trd and cobolt superchargers.


----------



## Crazye (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got my superC after 5 years, got a few questions will a 4.5 bar fpr work just as good as the 4 bar?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

It'll run rich unless the ECM is smart enough to learn and hold back a little bit of fuel but I doubt it.


----------



## Crazye (Nov 26, 2012)

*Ok thanks I pulled a 4 bar off an Audi*

I've had the charger for 3 weeks now and everything settled in after a week. Only problem is my maf blew today.... it's all good though. I'm not sure why u guys say this cars so slow, with the super and the mods I've done I'm running 13.5-14 at 70f on an aba obd2, must be that cars don't Cali because mines quick in tx  anyway, any clue where I can get a decent maf, I here the vr6 ones more accurate what do you guys think ?


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

Is it absolutely necessary to run water meth with the 2.4" pulley?


----------



## corrado9184 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been running a 2.5 pulley without water/meth and it seems to be holding together as my daily for a year hitting 12psi. However i am seeing massive timing pulled under boost in the summer and i always run 94 with octane boost. I am also seeing intake temps of 200+ degrees just cruising around town with very short bursts of the lead foot. So its up too you, drive nice, monitor and hope or spend the extra money, take the time to set it up and then have a little peace of mind that your engine might last. I have my water/kit almost fully installed and then i might pick up a 2.4 pulley but not until i am happy with kit.


----------



## jcleary12 (Aug 30, 2010)

I picked up a mk4 obd2 charger, is it possible to run it in my mk3 obd1? I've searched a bit and I'm not 100% sure of what I'll have to modify to be able to run it. I have the full mk4 kit with a mk4 lower intake mani and fuel rail as well. My main concern is the ISV and some other random vacuum lines. Has anyone ever made this set up work?


----------



## jcleary12 (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

You can run it without an ISV and get a chip from Neuspeed for fueling.

I have a MKIV charger, but will be converting my car to OBDII so I can run the C2 Chip with 30# injectors.

Not sure of your ability or the car you plan to run it on, but it's not to bad to swap to OBDII. You will still need a chip.
You will need:
Harness to fuse box and engine side harness
OBDII Throttle body
OBDII MAF
OBDII ECU
O2 sensors(OBDII Uses 2)


----------



## jcleary12 (Aug 30, 2010)

Car is a '95 golf. I believe c2 makes a tune for it. Swapping harnesses, intake manifolds, throttle bodies, o2 sensors, etc., seems like a pretty big undertaking. I'm sure there has to be more sensors for obdII than just the o2 sensors.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

I installed the Neuspeed Supercharger way back in 05 and I gotta admit it is a blast to have it in a daily driver. Yes it will not yield the high horsepower of a turbo, but as for maintenance free (except for the oil change) care free upgrade that will place a smile on your face. You can't beat it. Just make sure to set your computer right to accept the neuspeed chip.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

IIRC, you are beginning with a better platform for a boosted application. The OBDI has forged crank & rods, whereas the OBDII stuff is cast.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

^^ correct

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

greenburrick16v said:


> IIRC, you are beginning with a better platform for a boosted application. The OBDI has forged crank & rods, whereas the OBDII stuff is cast.


This is true, however obdII is more about engine management and less about internals. For example I am running an obdI motor with ObdII management. Just so happened they made the change to the motor at the same time they adapted to the new diagnostic standard.


----------



## jcleary12 (Aug 30, 2010)

Is there a DIY anywhere on swapping a 95 obd1 motor to use obd2 management? I've read a few conflicting things and just want to know the easiest way to run my charger.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Holy Cow! It's (still) alive!*

Has it really been 11 years?


----------



## jcleary12 (Aug 30, 2010)

So I ordered c2's stage 1 race tune, as well as #42 injectors and a 70mm Maf housing. Just wondering what spark plugs I should run? Also, I currently have my cam gear at +4*, should I change that? First time getting into FI, so I have a lot of questions.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

Very interested in how yours turns out. 
I'm also at +4' & planning on the C2 kit just like you did.


----------



## corrado9184 (Oct 17, 2007)

42lb injectors for that little m45? I just upgraded to a 2.2 pulley with water and meth and i am not having any issues running lean with 30lb injectors. How fast are you going to spin that supercharger to need that much fuel.


----------



## jcleary12 (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree that the 42# is definitely a lot of fuel. But c2 only offers the 42# tune


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I ran lean with a "high altitude" 2.6" pulley on 91 octane. There's definitely not a surplus of fuelling stock...


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

anyone have a 2.6" pulley they want to sell or trade for a 2.4"?


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems with the stock belt torque? 35ft/lb and the belt still doesn't feel as tight as it should and I'm getting this annoying belt squeak from the tensioner area, even with a new pulley. 

Also, has anyone messed around with a different bypass valve on these, i.e a vortech bypass valve?


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

I found a friend with a carburetor jet drill kit. I opened my brass restrictor a few sizes over stock. The boost comes on faster, but I would be careful bc (I think) the tune is written for the way the boost slowly would come on before & might not retard enough quick enough.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

where is this brass restrictor? Pics would help.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

greenburrick16v said:


> I found a friend with a carburetor jet drill kit. I opened my brass restrictor a few sizes over stock. The boost comes on faster, but I would be careful bc (I think) the tune is written for the way the boost slowly would come on before & might not retard enough quick enough.


Yeah, I read about this a while ago. I heard you could get away with it on a mk3 for whatever reason, but on a mk4 (my vehicle) your not supposed to touch it.



Rage In The Machines said:


> where is this brass restrictor? Pics would help.


http://www.neuspeed.com/prod_images/xlarge/45.01.41.112.jpg

^^ this is the back of it (closest to the firewall)

http://photo.silasswaim.com/albums/tom/bypassvalve.jpg


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

It's the extra weight of mk4 vs mk3, & perhaps forged internals of mk3. 
Without the restrictor the boost is vicious, lol. Goes from vacuum to 7 lbs in the blip of the throttle.


Muhahahahahaha Page #163 = MINE!


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

Too low of rpm, not enough timing pull back & too heavy of a vehicle are all ingredients for cracked pistons, when you instantly have full boost.


----------



## jcleary12 (Aug 30, 2010)

Would you happen to have any more info on opening the brass fitting? I have a mk3, and would love to have the boost come on sooner.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

Ok, so on your charger you have this









An on the firewall side of that is this vacuum hose









well, that brass restrictor comes out, & can be opened more.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

greenburrick16v said:


> I found a friend with a carburetor jet drill kit. I opened my brass restrictor a few sizes over stock. The boost comes on faster, but I would be careful bc (I think) the tune is written for the way the boost slowly would come on before & might not retard enough quick enough.


You are referring to eliminating part throttle boost correct (i.e. seeing 2 or 3 psi when going up a hill)?

You are not referring to achieving full boost (i.e. the boost level at redline) at low rpms corect?


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

that's correct. there is no way possible that the charger can push 10lbs boost at 3500rpm. tampering with the restrictor can, however, raise the 3500rpm pressure from 3-4lbs to 5+. I didn't want to make any more lower rpm boost than that for the reasons I said earlier.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

5lbs at 3000


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

Crazy! Did you remove it entirely, or just back it out some?


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

lol. it would build more boost without the restrictor. I will look to verify, but that is 3 drill bit sizes larger than stock
(meaning 30piece carb jet drill kit bit)


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

greenburrick16v said:


> lol. it would build more boost without the restrictor. I will look to verify, but that is 3 drill bit sizes larger than stock
> (meaning 30piece carb jet drill kit bit)


Oh damn. Since you have a mk4 and didn't blow it up, I should give this a go. lol


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

greenburrick16v said:


> that's correct. there is no way possible that the charger can push 10lbs boost at 3500rpm. tampering with the restrictor can, however, raise the 3500rpm pressure from 3-4lbs to 5+. I didn't want to make any more lower rpm boost than that for the reasons I said earlier.


So then your WOT boost at 3500rpms remains unchanged after "opening up" the fitting. It's your part throttle boost at 3500rpm that increased. At this point is there any difference between your part throttle boost and WOT boost at 3500 rpms?


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

no. part throttle & wot boost are nearly the same at any given rpm


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

anyone have a 2.6" pulley they want to get rid of or trade for a 2.4?


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

jcleary12 said:


> So I ordered c2's stage 1 race tune, as well as #42 injectors and a 70mm Maf housing. Just wondering what spark plugs I should run? Also, I currently have my cam gear at +4*, should I change that? First time getting into FI, so I have a lot of questions.



how did your C2 kit work out?


----------



## jcleary12 (Aug 30, 2010)

Car runs great. Still need to pick up a wideband, so I don't know how my afr's are looking yet. No complaints though.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.urotuning.com/2-0L-8v-PowerGasket-Plus-Mk3-Mk4-p/gas.007.htm 

Anyone ever used one of these with their blower? I'm curious if this would help with detonation issues.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

VWxghost said:


> http://www.urotuning.com/2-0L-8v-PowerGasket-Plus-Mk3-Mk4-p/gas.007.htm
> 
> Anyone ever used one of these with their blower? I'm curious if this would help with detonation issues.


 I tried to but that gasket pushed the manifold/blower foward by about 1/4" or so. The bolt holes on the blower wouldn't line up with the rear mounting brackets epsecially the one on the drivers side that mounts to the valve cover.


----------



## jcleary12 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm running one, and the brackets line up ok. I installed it at the same time as the charger, so idk if it runs better with or without, but for the price, it's worth the shot.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

jcleary12 said:


> I'm running one, and the brackets line up ok. I installed it at the same time as the charger, so idk if it runs better with or without, but for the price, it's worth the shot.


 :thumbup: Guess I'll Give it a try


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

jcleary12 said:


> I'm running one, and the brackets line up ok. I installed it at the same time as the charger, so idk if it runs better with or without, but for the price, it's worth the shot.


 Not sure how. Mine didn't especially the bracket that moutns on the valve cover.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

I picked one up recently, hopefully no issues with the install.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

I need your help guys.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...queal-vibration-issue&p=82225766#post82225766


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

Those that are using the high alt. pulley, what gear/rpm are you seeing 9lbs of boost??


----------



## jcleary12 (Aug 30, 2010)

I usually only see 6-7lbs with a 2.6" pulley. Never quite gets to 9


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

jcleary12 said:


> I usually only see 6-7lbs with a 2.6" pulley. Never quite gets to 9


How much do you have to get on it to see 6/7?


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

I see 8-9 lbs in 3rd gear around 6200 rpm or so.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, after reading all this in the last 3 weeks, Im in the middle of installing the SC.

I already have installed the 268/260 cam, 20.5 pounds flywheel, VR6 clutch, votex catback in a 7500 miles engine.

Will run on the 2.6 pulley, FA3250 idler, gates belt, 42# injectors, 3in MAF housing and C2 tune. Lets see what happens...


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

VetCHeang said:


> Well, after reading all this in the last 3 weeks, Im in the middle of installing the SC.
> 
> I already have installed the 268/260 cam, 20.5 pounds flywheel, VR6 clutch, votex catback in a 7500 miles engine.
> 
> Will run on the 2.6 pulley, FA3250 idler, gates belt, 42# injectors, 3in MAF housing and C2 tune. Lets see what happens...


Good stuff will happen. I'm running an almost identical set up.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Done with the custom intake, will still run the SAI, EGR and EVAP with no problems. I just have to align/turn for a perfect fit.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

Just bought a 30pc micro drill bit set. Going to open up the restrictor a bit this weekend.

Greenburrick16v, do you happen to know what size the drill bit was you used?


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't remember what size it was. Find out what drill size the restrictor is, & go up 2 or 3 sizes from that. The most difficult part for me was trying to keep it from spinning once the drill catches.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

So my bypass valve is ****ed from the previous owner. 
There was this brown **** sealing the port to the valve. 




























This is insanely stupid. There is also a piece of metal the guy jammed in the end of the hose that prevents any air from passing through.... 

Does anyone have an extra bypass valve I can buy........


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

VWxghost said:


> So my bypass valve is ****ed from the previous owner.
> There was this brown **** sealing the port to the valve.
> 
> 
> ...


Valve is still availble from Neuspeed


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

I recently had to replace mine. The diaphragm was leaking inside the valve & causing a vacuum leak - no bueno. 
Neuspeed has them & there are a few Eaton bypass valves on eBay. Be sure (if you go the eBay route) that you get one with a single line. The newer Eaton bypasses have 2 lines.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

greenburrick16v said:


> I recently had to replace mine. The diaphragm was leaking inside the valve & causing a vacuum leak - no bueno.
> Neuspeed has them & there are a few Eaton bypass valves on eBay. Be sure (if you go the eBay route) that you get one with a single line. The newer Eaton bypasses have 2 lines.


I looked on ebay and cant seem to find any with just one line. Also they appear to not have the brass restrictor. 

I might as well ask this now, but how did you remove the valve from the charger? I undid the 2 allen key bolts and wiggled the valve around but cant figure out how to get the damn metal arm out.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

It's those 2 fasteners & you rotate the arm to the point that the slots line up & it will pull right out


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

So, will my bypass valve being plugged hurt anything for the next week and a half?


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

So I installed a new bypass valve finally. I found the old brass restrictor in the hose I removed from the old valve and bored the hole out about 3 sizes from a 30 pc. Micro drill bit set. I'm just curious how you remove the restrictor from the valve without breaking the fitting off...


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

I used side cutters & wedged the cutters under the crown of the restrictor & wiggled it out. Easy does it.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

greenburrick16v said:


> I used side cutters & wedged the cutters under the crown of the restrictor & wiggled it out. Easy does it.


Yeah, I was able to get it out with needle nose pliers. I seem to have an issue going on. When I'm accelerating at a certain point, it feels like my power drops off, almost like belt slip, but my belt it tensioned to spec (although it is with the 2.6" pulley.) I cant seem to figure out what it is. I have a couple small issues I need to sort out but I dont think it would cause this.

-Need to get a proper neuspeed throttle cable bracket. My blower came for a DBW car, so I had to modify my stock bracket to use. Sits kind of weird.

-Im using a full cold air intake, but I'm thinking about switching over back to the short ram with a heat shield.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe this question has been asked before... Would a manual boost controller work as a variable restrictor for the bypass valve?


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone here done an A/C delete? I think my compressor is why my belt is going crazy.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

Delete it.
You are MK4, right?
The MK4 delete belt is 
Gates Micro V
K060806
:thumbup:


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

greenburrick16v said:


> Delete it.
> You are MK4, right?
> The MK4 delete belt is
> Gates Micro V
> ...


Yup I did this a few months ago. Everything is working fine. Now I just have to do the TB coolant bypass.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

Is anyone running their belt tension more than 35ftlbs? 35 seems super loose.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

I was slipping big time at 38lbs. 
I'm closer to 48lbs now & not a slip.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

greenburrick16v said:


> I was slipping big time at 38lbs.
> I'm closer to 48lbs now & not a slip.


I need to do that. I was worried about wearing out the charger bearings with extra tension. 

Btw, are you mr16valve on IG?


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

I am, as Mr16valve


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

greenburrick16v said:


> I am, as Mr16valve


I thought so. I'm lownbroke.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*My almost 10 year review of the Neuspeed Supercharger.*

I bought the charger for my wife's Cabrio late 2003 and installed it 2004 and I gotta admit it has been bullet proof. To feel the boost, it's like having another gear without shifting and things in the rear view disappear. Maintenance has been easy and the only thing I replaced was oil, belt and the boost valve mount which was destroyed due to it hitting the strut tie bar. Which unfortunately, cannot fit with the charger....but aside from that, solid job Neuspeed.:thumbup:


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

I want to clear 140-150whp,

current mods are:Mk3 Jetta ABA
TT exhaust, 42DD high flow cat, OBX header, 270 cam with LW TT cam gear set at 0*, AEG lifters, Gruvenparts LW crank and alt. pulleys, custom intake, C2 stg2 chip.

prolly 115whp currently.

I am debating going with a built head and a 288 cam which should be good (with a decent mill and thin HG=11+:1 CR) for ~145whp (theoretically, maybe more...)

or hold out and hope to find a NS SC

*what's yr guys opinion???
*
as it will prolly cost about the same all together, 1-2k....

anyway great thread, :heart:


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey guys
Ive been having a bit of trouble getting the bypass stuck, half way open. Found out that there is a lot of play on this spacer/shim. If its loose like in the video, it boosts 4-5psi, if I thighten it up the mechanism gets stuck. What is the right way to go for this piece?
Am I getting also a vaccum leak from here? Ive been dealing with a 17560 code and just cant fix it. Is this spacer keeping me from seeing 8psi? Thanks in advance!

Here is the video

http://s141.photobucket.com/user/vetcheang/media/Mobile Uploads/20140507_173825.mp4.html


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy New years folks. I just struck up a deal for a used charger and 30# injectors to use on my Harlequin golf. It looks like I will be needing the brackets and belt roller/adjuster, Anyone have these items kicking around?? I am mechanically savy and a reasonable fabricator, so I will make them if need be.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I cannot believe this thread is still alive! 13 years! I had hair when I started this post!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

firestartergli said:


> Happy New years folks. I just struck up a deal for a used charger and 30# injectors to use on my Harlequin golf. It looks like I will be needing the brackets and belt roller/adjuster, Anyone have these items kicking around?? I am mechanically savy and a reasonable fabricator, so I will make them if need be.


Neuspeed no longer makes the SC  but they do have replacement parts.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Idler arm + pulley is well worth the $100


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

So I thought I had a intake gasket leak and it turns out that one of my bolts snapped thus creating a vacuum leak.....

On a side note the bolt that threads into the back of the block snapped off and I'm unable to get it out....So Ive just been running the blower without the rear bracket. Thats probably why the mani bolt broke. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

Even with all of my bracket bolts in place / torqued / loc-tit'd, mine used to break a few intake bolts every few months.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

greenburrick16v said:


> Even with all of my bracket bolts in place / torqued / loc-tit'd, mine used to break a few intake bolts every few months.


Alright, good to know. :thumb up:

One of my friends had the same set up as me and he broke a bolt or two. I'll just keep some extra m6-1.0 bolts laying around for such an occasion.


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

Keep the bolts around. It's not that big of a deal to change them after they've broken. Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

I need some help guys. I've noticed for a while now that when my car is at operation temp, it seems to lag a bit and not have the same pep as it does when it is first started when its cold. I've replaced my maf, coolant sensor, ignition coil/spark plug wires and checked for vacuum leaks and everything seems fine. My fuel trims and maf readings are within spec too. I also checked for misfires with vagcom and that is within spec too. I am completely lost.

My set up is:

2.2" pulley
water meth injected after throttle body
cone air filter right behind headlight (next to the battery)
3" maf housing
United motorsports tune with big injectors
3bar fpr 

I also am running the recommended spark plugs for the 2.2 pulley that I found in a thread on here somewhere. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

What has the weather been lately and how long have you had the SC? When temps get into the 90s, you can expect lackadaisical performance. Water injection helps a little, but it won't run like it does in the winter.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

JettaRed said:


> What has the weather been lately and how long have you had the SC? When temps get into the 90s, you can expect lackadaisical performance. Water injection helps a little, but it won't run like it does in the winter.


It's been in the 80s and humid as hell. I've have the charger for a few years but I've noticed this issue for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Blast from the past! I started this thread before the first iPhone or Bitcoin.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

The setup had more potential than anyone every got out of it IMO. I wish I had tried a C2 Tune, 440's and water/meth before I moved on.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

SMG8vT said:


> The setup had more potential than anyone every got out of it IMO. I wish I had tried a C2 Tune, 440's and water/meth before I moved on.


I still have an AVH running the SC with C2 440 file, not driving it that often and looking for a new home for it.


----------

